# Silverstone Sugo SG13 Mini-ITX Owners Club



## hyp36rmax

Looks like we have a refreshed SG05 which will fit longer GPU's without cutting out the front panel, straight from Computex 2014. Otherwise known as the Silverstone SG13 Prototype. Target price is $30, with no internal 5.25 inch drive and optical bays, space for GPU's up to 10.5 inches 266.7 mm), CPU Coolers up to 2.4 inches (61 mm), and ATX power supplies up to 5.9 inches (150 mm). The front intake is compatible with a 120mm-140mm fan.

*Product Page:* Link



Spoiler: SUGO SG13 Specifications:






*Model*

SST-SG13B (Black Mesh Front Panel)

SST-SG13B-Q (Black Plastic Front Panel)

*Material*Mesh or Plastic Front Panel, Steel Body*Motherboard*Mini-DTX, Mini-ITX*Drive Bay*3.5" x 1 or 2.5"x2 , 2.5"x1*Cooling System*

*Front*1 x 120mm/140mm fan slot compatible with radiator(option)*Rear*--*Side*Oversized vents*Top*Oversized vents*Bottom*--*Internal*--
*Expansion Slot*2*Front I/O*USB 3.0 x 2
audio x 1 
MIC x 1*Power Supply*Optional standard PS2(ATX) Up to 150mm*GPU *


*Length*Up to 267mm*Height*Up to 130mm

*CPU Cooler*Up to 61mm*Net Weight*SG13B:2.47Kg / SG13B-Q:2.43Kg*Dimensions*222mm (W) x 181 mm (H) x 285 mm (D) 11.5 liters








Spoiler: SUGO SG13 Product Reviews:



*Techspot: Link 
OCAHOLIC: Link 
Legion Hardware: Link *




*SPECIAL FEATURES*



Support standard-length expansion cards (10.5 inches)
Mini-DTX / Mini-ITX motherboard & ATX PSU compatible
Support 120mm or 140mm single fan All-in-One Liquid Cooler
Support 2.5" and 3.5" hard drives
Elevated standoff for motherboard back side components








*Club Form*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1CGsPuEgZnXVo-GhJ18FtUvabvjmwKo9PsorOD3eK15Y/viewform?embedded=true

*Club Form List*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Yb7MUpgI9qfCCet-p5WRhsrTMynxEB3Mo9Lrhui5a84/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false


----------



## armourcore9brker

I hope they make the front grille thicker so the supporting structure doesn't show as much.

I know they don't necessarily look the same or function the same but it has the same _feel_ as the Coolermaster Elite 110.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

I was thinking of getting a SG05… but now I think I will wait. Hopefully, this will have a SFX PSU bundle as well.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Update!

Looks like it works with an *ATX PSU*!

*Source:* http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-sg13-mini-itx-computex,27021.html


Quote:


> The case measures 222 x 181 x 285 mm, and has an internal capacity of 11.5 liters. Inside, users can mount a Mini-ITX motherboard along with an ATX PSU, compact cooling or water cooling, and a single 120 or 140 mm fan. There is also room for a single 3.5" drive and a single 2.5" drive. Space for graphics cards is limited, although most all Mini-ITX oriented cards should fit easily.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Update!
> 
> Looks like it works with an *ATX PSU*!
> 
> *Source:* http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-sg13-mini-itx-computex,27021.html


Would be interesting to see if you can squeeze 2 x 2.5 inch drives in here and I guess a EVGA 770 which is 10 inches long would fit in here. It seems like a better case with air flow too than the SG08. I'll take a look for sure when it releases. Any ETA on a release date yet?


----------



## armourcore9brker

If it can fit a 2.5" and a 3.5", it'll fit 3 2.5" drives since there are plenty of 3.5" to 2x2.5" converters on the market.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Would be interesting to see if you can squeeze 2 x 2.5 inch drives in here and I guess a EVGA 770 which is 10 inches long would fit in here. It seems like a better case with air flow too than the SG08. I'll take a look for sure when it releases. Any ETA on a release date yet?


According to Toms hardware the release is "Soon" LOL! I believe the 770 will fit without any problems as well as any 10.5 inch card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If it can fit a 2.5" and a 3.5", it'll fit 3 2.5" drives since there are plenty of 3.5" to 2x2.5" converters on the market.


This is definitely plausible!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> According to Toms hardware the release is "Soon" LOL! I believe the 770 will fit without any problems as well as any 10.5 inch card.
> This is definitely plausible!


That's great news. I might just give my SG08 to my kids and then I'll move my setup to this.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

All my prayers have been answered! Quick, to the beastly thread!


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If it can fit a 2.5" and a 3.5", it'll fit 3 2.5" drives since there are plenty of 3.5" to 2x2.5" converters on the market.


Like what? I was wondering about the 3.5" info since I'd want 2.5" SSDs. Two or three sounds good. Any pics of where they and how they mount?

I think the front isn't too eye-catching but I'd be more concerned about how well it cools parts. If it can fit an ATX PSU, that sounds like a SFX-L would be no problem? So, what air cooler fits? Same limitation as the SG05/06 or? I guess it can fit some liquid coolers, too? Sounds interesting.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Silverstone makes a converter: SDP08
This is just one example.

As for the mounting locations, it looks like it mounts the 3.5" on the floor or on the wall close to the front. And it looks like the 2.5 is mounted in front of the mesh? There is a rectangle bracket sitting there.


----------



## stealthybox

Looks like another solid case release.

.5cm taller and 1cm longer than an SG05


----------



## Aleckazee

This is awesome, will be using this case for my next build I think. Maybe it can support a bigger rad than the sg05 somehow/where. Great to see it supports atx psu and longer gpus!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Anyone know if a 290 will fit in it?


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Anyone know if a 290 will fit in it?


Doubt it, the case is 285 mm and the card is 278mm.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> This is awesome, will be using this case for my next build I think. Maybe it can support a bigger rad than the sg05 somehow/where. Great to see it supports atx psu and longer gpus!


We can at least fit a 140mm radiator now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Anyone know if a 290 will fit in it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Doubt it, the case is 285 mm and the card is 278mm.


I feel it's possible to fit an R9 290 (X), however it maybe very snug. Using a 290 (X) air coolers in the SG05 requires cutting a hole in the front face plate as it can only accommodate up to 10.75 inches (273 mm) with the face plate on. Compared to the SG13 that gives us a little more room in the front that we were missing in the SG05. It's possible with a little dremel action to the front frame we can fit an R9 290 (X).









*Here are a few measurements:*

*Reference AMD R9 290 (X):* 11 inches (278 mm)
*Asus R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 R9 290X DirectCU II OC:* 11.3 inches (288 mm)
*Sapphire Tri-X OC R9 290X:* 12 inches (305 mm)
*Gigabyte GV-R929XOC-4GD R9 290X Windforce OC:* 11.1 inches (282 mm)
*HIS R9 290X IceQ X² Turbo:* 11.69 inches (297 mm)
*MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G:* 10.9 inches (279 mm)

*Reference Nvidia GTX 780Ti:* 10.5 inches (266 mm)

*Source:* http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...0x,3728-3.html


----------



## akromatic

so they took the SG05 and did what modders have been doing by cutting out the PSU hole to take in an ATX PSU and made it slightly longer and taller.

cant say i like the front though, its fugly like the SG09


----------



## Karnoffel

Silverstone's been really on point with their space efficiency.


----------



## Kokin

If the target price is really $30, it will be a popular budget case.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If the *target price is really $30*, it will be a popular budget case.


*Confirmed:* Target MSRP is $30 USD





*Source:* FutureLooks: http://www.futurelooks.com/episode-3-computex-2014-coverage-featuring-quiet-msi-noctua-silverstone-zotac-video/


----------



## hyp36rmax

We now have more specs for GPU, ATX, and Air Cooler courtesy of Mackan of HardForum and Sff-Tek
Quote:


> The SilverStone Sugo SG13 mini-ITX case dimensions are 222 mm x 181 mm x 285 mm, so about 11.5 liters. It supports 3.5 inches and 2.5 inches drives, graphics card up to 10.5 inches, CPU Cooler up to 61mm as well as ATX power supply up to 150mm in lengths, which is not included compared to the SG05.


*Source:* http://www.sff-tek.com/silverstone-introduces-sugo-sg13/

*GPU's:* up to 10.5 inches (266.7 mm)
*CPU Coolers:* up to 2.4 inches (61 mm)
*ATX Power Supplies:* up to 5.9 inches (150 mm)


----------



## noobee

Can you fit two 2.5 SSDs? I imagine so.

I think it looks okay. Not crazy about the front either but the SG05 hasn't been updated so it seems it's a half decent compromise. Of course, if you want smaller than either the SG05 or SG13, but the same general shape, you only have stuff like the CM Elite 110 or something like that.

For $30, the case looks okay.


----------



## 161029

Not sure why they had to go ahead and make the front look like some sort of waffle. I would have loved it if they kept the front flat.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Not sure why they had to go ahead and make the front look like some sort of waffle. I would have loved it if they kept the front flat.


Yeah, wonder what their reasoning is. Is there pin holes there or can air escape? Yes, why the waffle front?


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> waffle front


Its the turning point for me to still pick the sg05..


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> Silverstone's been really on point with their space efficiency.


indeed but unfortunately fuglyness as well

i loved silverstone cases of the past, it has a premium feel to it but now its fugly plastic


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> indeed but unfortunately fuglyness as well
> 
> i loved silverstone cases of the past, it has a premium feel to it but now its fugly plastic


Let's be realistic guys, for the $30 target price, it's not budgeted to be any where near premium.

Also, everyone says how ugly Subarus are, but then everyone starts to like them after a while. I feel like this case would be similar to that, especially if that $30 does come to reality.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Let's be realistic guys, for the $30 target price, it's not budgeted to be any where near premium.
> 
> Also, everyone says how ugly Subarus are, but then everyone starts to like them after a while. I feel like this case would be similar to that, especially if that $30 does come to reality.


that $30 is insignificant, i be happy to pay triple for a premium case.

i dont mind silverstone offering this case for cheaps for the cheap peeps but at the same time there are people who wants premium and be happy to pay for me.

then again my comment on silverstone is in general most of their new case line up are butt fugly and its been pretty down hill for quite a few years


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that $30 is insignificant, i be happy to pay triple for a premium case.
> 
> i dont mind silverstone offering this case for cheaps for the cheap peeps but at the same time there are people who wants premium and be happy to pay for me.
> 
> then again my comment on silverstone is in general most of their new case line up are butt fugly and its been pretty down hill for quite a few years


Ah, I would love this as a budget case. If you really want a premium case, you should get a CaseLabs case.









In terms of Silverstone aesthetics, I agree that it has gone downhill for their recent stuff. But their main goal is usually functionality and airflow, which still seems to be on top compared to the other brands.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Ah, I would love this as a budget case. If you really want a premium case, you should get a CaseLabs case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of Silverstone aesthetics, I agree that it has gone downhill for their recent stuff. But their main goal is usually functionality and airflow, which still seems to be on top compared to the other brands.


it just screams "gamer" now rather then the subtle and sleek look it had

as for caselab, i would if they arnt bloody huge and and poor in space utilization where silverstone wins hands down.


----------



## boostdq

Im seriously excited for this case. Full sized grsphics card and power supply, 2 ssds and a aio cooler is all I want in a case.


----------



## toker

Is there any news on a release date yet?

I'm about to buy a SG05 but this would suit me a lot better if it was coming out within the next couple months.


----------



## Maddreg

Nice case, wish it was awailable before I bought my Elite 130


----------



## SilkyZ

after doing som research on the ITX cases that were showcased at Computex '14, I'm in a toss-up between the SS SG13 and the Inwin D-Frame Mini


----------



## Kokin

Anyone have a release date for this?


----------



## toker

I've emailed SS no reply yet but I'll post here if I get one.

I emailed them in Europe someone could try them in the US or Asia.


----------



## Tomv9

Any news on a potential release date?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Any news on a potential release date?


Maybe send a PM to the SS rep on here Silverstone as he might have some insight.


----------



## Tomv9

Whats the silverstone's reps name?


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Whats the silverstone's reps name?


Tony Ou, if he's the same one from [H]Forum


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Whats the silverstone's reps name?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Tony Ou, if he's the same one from [H]Forum


The one here on OCN actually goes by the name "Silverstone". I don't think that is Tony since on [H] forums he goes by TonyOu.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Any news on a potential release date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The one here on OCN actually goes by the name "Silverstone". I don't think that is Tony since on [H] forums he goes by TonyOu.


Use the @ button!









@SilverStone: do you know when the SG13 will be released?


----------



## toker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Use the @ button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SilverStone: do you know when the SG13 will be released?


Handy.

I ordered an SG05 now anyway but will most likely swap to this whenever its available in europe.


----------



## Tomv9

Silverstone rep said it would probs be available in Q4 2014 for about 35-40$ in North America.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any idea what the front fan situation is? It says 140mm or 120mm and I'm hoping that allows for decent rad placement. The SG05 often ended up with the rad wanting to hit the backside of the GPU.

The artice says a TD03 will fit, and that's by no means a small AIO.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any idea what the front fan situation is? It says 140mm or 120mm and I'm hoping that allows for decent rad placement. *The SG05 often ended up with the rad wanting to hit the backside of the GPU*.
> 
> The artice says a TD03 will fit, and that's by no means a small AIO.


This is truth, I had to offset my radiator a few mm to the right for clearance by slotting the fan mounting holes on my SG05.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This is truth, I had to offset my radiator a few mm to the right for clearance by slotting the fan mounting holes on my SG05.


Yep, your build log is what got me wanting another mITX shoebox case! That E130 with the Monsta rad is nuts.


----------



## kaivorth

This is the case I've been waiting for. I think this will finally give me the nudge I need to get an ITX motherboard and just do it.


----------



## phantommaggot

I'm probably the only person upset they went with full size PSU.
They just released the 600w SFX and they introduced a new size SFX PSU with a 120mm fan.


----------



## SilkyZ

oh no, I'm ticked off about it too. I was really hoping for a SFX in that case to allow for some more clearance.

This will be my new case since my laptop is now being 'stable'. Once this case launches, its new build time! (I will also try to water-cool it eventually)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

An SFX adpater plate isn't hard, and I think the case even includes one.

Here's a quote I found from Tony Ou:
Quote:


> Like the FT03-MINI, SG13 shares the same internal base structure with SG05 so they are offset the same. In the SG13, we made it easier for user to fit even a 140mm AIO too (with some sacrifices to room for graphics card and drive space).
> 
> The SG13 will likely see general availability in Q4 timeframe.


So it sounds like a 140mm rad encroaches on the GPU still.







With the mesh front, an offset 140mm fan hole would have made a lot of sense.


----------



## phantommaggot

Would be nice if they used a front mounted SFX setup similar to my sg10. Then a person could use some bigger air coolers.

With a few random cases in their lineup that are completely radical in design, it just seems kind of lame they build something pretty much similar to everything else on the market...

Considering how many people use AIO coolers in the SG05 you'd think silverstone would understand the 140mm rad needs to fit to make people happy -_-


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> An SFX adpater plate isn't hard, and I think the case even includes one.
> 
> Here's a quote I found from Tony Ou:
> So it sounds like a 140mm rad encroaches on the GPU still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the mesh front, an offset 140mm fan hole would have made a lot of sense.


Both the 450 and 600 SFX PSUs come with adapters where you can place them in ATX fitted slots so no need to get new afaptors.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Would be nice if they used a front mounted SFX setup similar to my sg10. Then a person could use some bigger air coolers.


They should have done two versions, like the CM HAF 915F and 915R. I for one want a top mounted 240mm rad and front mount PSU, and there's no reason that should be so difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Considering how many people use AIO coolers in the SG05 you'd think silverstone would understand the 140mm rad needs to fit to make people happy -_-


With the case being 222mm wide, moving a 140mm fan hole away from the GPU side would have made everyone's life a lot easier. Having a solid mesh front means no ruined aesthetics like the SG05 would have had with an offset fan hole.


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Both the 450 and 600 SFX PSUs come with adapters where you can place them in ATX fitted slots so no need to get new afaptors.


Aye, but they usually center the SFX in the ATX size hole, which isn't helping as much as having it pushed all the way to the top would.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> They should have done two versions, like the CM HAF 915F and 915R. I for one want a top mounted 240mm rad and front mount PSU, and there's no reason that should be so difficult.
> 
> With the case being 222mm wide, moving a 140mm fan hole away from the GPU side would have made everyone's life a lot easier. Having a solid mesh front means no ruined aesthetics like the SG05 would have had with an offset fan hole.


^This


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I'm probably the only person upset they went with full size PSU.
> They just released the 600w SFX and they introduced a new size SFX PSU with a 120mm fan.


I'm also a little disappointed by this. Oh well, I'll reuse my PSU then so less money wasted. Just need to buy the right fans for this case.


----------



## Vesuvius

I have traveled in airplanes with my cases so the shoebox shape of the Fractal Node 130, this and the Sgo7 and 8 etc are perfects to put in a rolling duffel. I did not consider the Sg05 because of the 10 inch limit on graphics cards. This case will be hot now because there is no sfx case out there that can touch the size and power of this one. Because of all the holes to breathe on this case. I also like simple
one 140mm fan, one ssd, one graphics card, one sfx modular and thin cable kit, this thing will be small, portable, powerful, and clean.
Also add some leds in there and look good too. What else do you need you can put a titan in here.

Silverstone now that you have updated this Sg05 would be even better if you updated the Ft03-mini! Allow it to hold a larger video card and drop the optical drive cage these are my two favorite cases now ( also the Sg07 which needs a lite version)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I just wish they would release it!


----------



## Kokin

Me too!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesuvius*
> 
> I have traveled in airplanes with my cases so the shoebox shape of the Fractal Node 130, this and the Sgo7 and 8 etc are perfects to put in a rolling duffel. I did not consider the Sg05 because of the 10 inch limit on graphics cards. This case will be hot now because there is no sfx case out there that can touch the size and power of this one. Because of all the holes to breathe on this case. I also like simple
> one 140mm fan, one ssd, one graphics card, one sfx modular and thin cable kit, this thing will be small, portable, powerful, and clean.
> Also add some leds in there and look good too. What else do you need you can put a titan in here.
> 
> Silverstone now that you have updated this Sg05 would be even better if you updated the Ft03-mini! Allow it to hold a larger video card and drop the optical drive cage these are my two favorite cases now ( also the Sg07 which needs a lite version)


To be fair, more powerful cards are getting smaller and smaller (ex. GTX970). I don't expect the X80, X80 Ti and up cards to become half-length cards anytime soon but a 970 is already pretty damn good.

Of course, if you're willing to accept near flagship, not flagship.


----------



## Vesuvius

Not sure what you are trying to say Trinity?? The 770 and the 970 are the same length! 10.5 inches. What I was saying is that the sgo5 original and the fto3 mini were built for the 680 which was 10 inches. Absolutely cards have not been getting smaller they are all 10.5 inches or more ( the 680 was 10 inches) only 760 power and below can be bought smaller.
So now that you are corrected, the upcoming Sugo 13 will fit current cards, the old Sg05 and fto3 mini will not, Got it!?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesuvius*
> 
> The 770 and the 970 are the same length! 10.5 inches. What I was saying is that the sgo5 original and the fto3 mini were built for the 680 which was 10 inches. Absolutely cards have not been getting smaller they are all 10.5 inches or more ( the 680 was 10 inches) only 760 power and below can be bought smaller.
> So now that you are corrected, the upcoming Sugo 13 will fit current cards, the old Sg05 and fto3 mini will not, Got it!?


He means that PCB of the reference 970 is under 7 inches, just like the 760, 670 and 660Ti. So not all 970s are 10.5 inches, there are at least 10 models of 970 that will fit in the SG05, and EVGA even has two closed-shroud models that will fit and perform well in the FT03-mini.

Also "the sgo5 original and the fto3 mini were built for the 680" is not true. The SG05 came out in 2009, long before the 680 was conceived. The best card you could use at the time was the HD4870 which was 9.5 inches (although officially the 300W PSU didn't support it, only the HD4850).


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any news? It's Q4 already!


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any news? It's Q4 already!


I hope they redesign the front a bit =/ looks kinda weird.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> He means that PCB of the reference 970 is under 7 inches, just like the 760, 670 and 660Ti. So not all 970s are 10.5 inches, there are at least 10 models of 970 that will fit in the SG05, and EVGA even has two closed-shroud models that will fit and perform well in the FT03-mini.
> 
> Also "the sgo5 original and the fto3 mini were built for the 680" is not true. The SG05 came out in 2009, long before the 680 was conceived. The best card you could use at the time was the HD4870 which was 9.5 inches (although officially the 300W PSU didn't support it, only the HD4850).


Just looking at the GPU dimensions of the SG13, the MSI Gaming OC 970 will not fit unfortunately. They really should of gone right to GPU's that would fit at 11 inches in length since it seems these cards just keep getting bigger instead of smaller.

I'll keep an eye out for the SG13 when it comes out, it looks to be a really nice case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Tony posted this on H forums:
Quote:


> Tony Ou SilverStone Tech Representative
> 
> Sorry about the delay on this project, we've been trying to hit the price target that we quoted during Computex. Had this case been released back in 2009 with the material cost then, we probably would have done it by now. For those of you still waiting, if SG13 is now a $35 ~ $40 case, would you still get it?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

$40 is about the top end for me, but I still want to verify I can fit a 140mm rad up front along with a long GPU.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Tony posted this on H forums:


Could you post the link to that specific thread in that forum?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Could you post the link to that specific thread in that forum?


Not sure if the link is ok to post here, but here you go.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821857&page=4


----------



## darealist

Hell, 99% of us will gladly pay $15+ more if they make it look less ugly.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'd pay $15+ more just to have one, this delay is annoying.


----------



## weredawg

I wish this would come out soon.

I've been eyeing the SG05 for a while now since I have no idea when the SG13 will come out.

I'd love to put a Golden version of MSI's GTX 970 in the SG13. Will it fit? I see that the SG13 is 285mm deep and the MSI GTX 970 is 267mm long.


----------



## Kokin

Still waiting!


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Still waiting!


This took too long to come out. Going to jump on the Hadron Air wagon. Too bad.


----------



## Kokin

I just want an inexpensive but quality case for my gf. This seems to fit the budget and features perfectly.

I'm rocking a Case Labs Mercury S3 for my own rig, but I'm also sporting three radiators, almost impossible in any other mITX case.


----------



## darealist

Not bad. Such a shame they won't offer a premium version that fills the rest of the exterior with aluminum sheets to make it consistent with the front. And get rid of the eyesore top mesh. It is useless when the psu will be the exhaust.


----------



## weredawg

I would much prefer to build in this case than the SG05 but I hate this waiting.

Question: Would the titan cooler GTX 970 fit in the SG13? The 970 in question is 10.5in (266.7mm) long and the case specs show it being 285mm long. I mean by the numbers it looks like it would.

EDIT: Just answered my own question. Found this:
It supports 3.5 inches and 2.5 inches drives, *graphics card up to 10.5 inches*, CPU Cooler up to 61mm as well as ATX power supply up to 150mm in lengths


----------



## hyp36rmax

And the product page is now available!

*Source:* Link


----------



## fleetfeather

Hmmm, what's constraining the psu limit to 150mm in length? The plate for mounting HDDs?

If so, is the HDD tray removable by screws?

Edit: from the look of the gallery photos, the HDD tray is indeed screwed in rather than riveted...

Watercooling with a 140mm XT45??


----------



## weredawg

FINALLY. Luckily I haven't started my build yet so I can use this case instead of the SG05. Now to decide if I should stick with getting the ITX Gigabyte 970, or splurging and getting the titan-cooler 970... Hmmm


----------



## darealist

Ces 2015 can't come soon enough!


----------



## weredawg

According to Tom's Hardware the SG13 is coming to the US in February for $40.

Seriously can't wait.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Really hope they make a full tower version of this ala Air 540 style. I'd buy it in a heart beat


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Really hope they make a full tower version of this ala Air 540 style. I'd buy it in a heart beat


Did you post in the wrong thread? The sg13 looks nothing like a cube case, or a high airflow design, and you're in the SFF sub-forum hah


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

What's with the front fan mount? Not sure what that curve is trying to accomplish.



I'm still hesitant about the custom WC support, I have a feeling that the PSU is going to pinch off where tubes would be run from the GPU, and limit the height of a CPU block. I'm becoming more of a fan of front-PSU mounts because of this.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> What's with the front fan mount? Not sure what that curve is trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hesitant about the custom WC support, I have a feeling that the PSU is going to pinch off where tubes would be run from the GPU, and limit the height of a CPU block. I'm becoming more of a fan of front-PSU mounts because of this.


Perhaps they're trying to add more rigidity and/or it's a way to accommodate either 120mm or 140mm fan options


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Perhaps they're trying to add more rigidity and/or it's a way to accommodate either 120mm or 140mm fan options


Still looks kinda odd. I'm just hoping I can use something like an MCR140-X without hitting the GPU. Will definitely have to see some build logs before I pull the trigger.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Perhaps they're trying to add more rigidity and/or it's a way to accommodate either 120mm or 140mm fan options
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks kinda odd. I'm just hoping I can use something like an MCR140-X without hitting the GPU. Will definitely have to see some build logs before I pull the trigger.
Click to expand...

I think its was their best way of accommodating AIO coolers as they repeatedly mention using those kinds of coolers in this case for best results.

Manual for reference here: https://drive.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf

This video was just posted recently showing the SG13 with a GPU in it and next to other cases. The whole 3 digits and lack of a comma or period with the pricing is funny. SG13 only $399...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I think its was their best way of accommodating AIO coolers as they repeatedly mention using those kinds of coolers in this case for best results.
> 
> Manual for reference here: https://drive.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf


Lots of info there. Sounds like you're definitely screwed if you try to use a 140mm rad up there...


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I think its was their best way of accommodating AIO coolers as they repeatedly mention using those kinds of coolers in this case for best results.
> 
> Manual for reference here: https://drive.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of info there. Sounds like you're definitely screwed if you try to use a 140mm rad up there...
Click to expand...

Yup. States "Installing larger 140mm based radiator will require the removal of the upper drive cage and sacrifice to available room for graphics card. The maximum allowable length for graphics card with a 140mm fan or radiator is 264mm (10.39") minus the thickness of the fan and/or radiator."

Personally I'm going with an H55 and replacing the fan that comes with that with an 1850 120mm Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## fleetfeather

140mm xt45 surely will achieve similar results to that of a 120mm monsta? isn't it all about frontal surface area these days?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

The problem is that using a 140mm rad is confirmed to hit the GPU area. So the advantage of the SG13's GPU cutout is lost.

You're just as good with a modded SG05 in that case.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm mostly interested in using a short-reference 970 PCB (~170mm long) and a full length PSU.

SFX units are too noisy for my taste


----------



## darealist

I wonda if I can stack 2 rads in da frontz.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> I wonda if I can stack 2 rads in da frontz.


I've never seen a rad that allows screws to go all the way through, you'd have to put a fan in between and get creative with a screwdriver. Unfortunately it looks like a custom loop isn't going to be simple so an AIO is your best bet.


----------



## weredawg

Soon..


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any reviews yet?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any reviews yet?


Can't find any yet


----------



## hyp36rmax

Since we have a good amount of information and post this will now be the owners club as soon as you guys start picking them up. I'll update it shortly with more information.


----------



## enthrax

Hi Guys,
Apologies for the noob question but I am planning on building an itx system soon and was planning on getting the node 304 previously until i saw the sg13.
I dont understand how the AIO cooler placement in the front works. With the radiator and fan in that position, will that mean that the exhaust will be in front? or it will serve as an air intake? but if it is the latter, then there is no other place to put another fan to serve as an exaust?
Thanks!


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enthrax*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Apologies for the noob question but I am planning on building an itx system soon and was planning on getting the node 304 previously until i saw the sg13.
> I dont understand how the AIO cooler placement in the front works. With the radiator and fan in that position, will that mean that the exhaust will be in front? or it will serve as an air intake? but if it is the latter, then there is no other place to put another fan to serve as an exaust?
> Thanks!


Yes that is the only fan mount. The manual suggests a radiator with the fan in front intaking air. That air can go out the side vent and/or sucked up by the PSU if it's oriented for exhaust.


----------



## darealist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've never seen a rad that allows screws to go all the way through, you'd have to put a fan in between and get creative with a screwdriver. Unfortunately it looks like a custom loop isn't going to be simple so an AIO is your best bet.


I want to stack a h60 and a h55 in the front lol.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enthrax*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Apologies for the noob question but I am planning on building an itx system soon and was planning on getting the node 304 previously until i saw the sg13.
> I dont understand how the AIO cooler placement in the front works. With the radiator and fan in that position, will that mean that the exhaust will be in front? or it will serve as an air intake? but if it is the latter, then there is no other place to put another fan to serve as an exaust?
> Thanks!


Yep, the only two "case fans" you'll have to work with are the front 140mm and whatever the power supply has.

Most people use the front as an intake. I do as well unless I've also got a radiator on there. Then I flip the fan and exhaust out the front. Many will tell you that's wrong because it defies convention, but I think it's dumb to take all the heat on that radiator and blow it right back on your components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> I want to stack a h60 and a h55 in the front lol.


It's not impossible! I'm still waiting to see how things are going to work with a 140mm rad up front. SS makes it sound like a 140mm will move into the GPU area, which I think is a terrible design choice.

If it will fit, I think the MCR140X would be perfect for this case:


----------



## Kokin

Anyone know if a white version is coming out?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm probably crazy, but does anyone else think this case is too tall? With an AIO or low-profile CPU cooler, you could bring the PSU all the way down and drop like an inch off the case. Something like this:



It makes more sense to go back to an SFX PSU but a ATX-size will still be possible. By my calculations, a 120mm fan will still fit up front as well. The side-mount and floor-mount 2.5" drives are still workable too.


----------



## armourcore9brker

They could make it as small as possible but then they'd be limiting options (reads: potential customers). If it is that low, even the stock Intel cooler won't fit.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm probably crazy, but does anyone else think this case is too tall? With an AIO or low-profile CPU cooler, you could bring the PSU all the way down and drop like an inch off the case. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes more sense to go back to an SFX PSU but a ATX-size will still be possible. By my calculations, a 120mm fan will still fit up front as well. The side-mount and floor-mount 2.5" drives are still workable too.


You could always still use the ST45SFG and SX600 SFX PSU's and still take advantage of the extra room.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> They could make it as small as possible but then they'd be limiting options (reads: potential customers). If it is that low, even the stock Intel cooler won't fit.


This is correct. Unless this was designed with an AIO in mind with the same mindset as the Cooler Master Elite 110.


----------



## hyp36rmax

+ added owners club banner


----------



## weredawg

Found a running build log with this case! The only thing missing is the PSU. Looks fantastic already.

Pics are in the first post of this thread: http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Found a running build log with this case! The only thing missing is the PSU. Looks fantastic already.
> 
> Pics are in the first post of this thread: http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1


And so it has begun! From the looks of it, I have a feeling we can mount an Alphacool UT60 120mm Radiator based on picture of this build log and the Corsair H90 AIO Radiator 27mm + 25mm fan dimensions (Source: Link). it may be tight but doable. It also looks as if the 120mm fan placement was offset from the original location of the SG05.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Found a running build log with this case! The only thing missing is the PSU. Looks fantastic already.
> 
> Pics are in the first post of this thread: http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, my fears are confirmed with the 140mm holes. Feels like a bad design decision to me, but then again I would think Silverstone knows more about cases than I do! Hopefully the 140mm mount can be modded over so as not to block the GPU.


----------



## weredawg

That link I shared on the last page is now finished. Dude added a full sized Silverstone PSU in there.

The H90 scared me a bit then I remembered that's a 140 AIO, and I'll be going with the 120mm H75 instead so I'll have room for my planned EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ to fit


----------



## Kokin

Would it be possible to mount 2x 3.5" HDDs to that HDD plate if you drilled your own holes?

Plan is to mount an SSD on the bottom and 2x HDDs vertically on that plate. This build would only use the stock Intel cooler, so no AIO cooler to block the HDDs.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That link I shared on the last page is now finished. Dude added a full sized Silverstone PSU in there.
> 
> The H90 scared me a bit then I remembered that's a 140 AIO, and I'll be going with the 120mm H75 instead so I'll have room for my planned EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ to fit


Not bad and if you are using the PP05e cable set too on that full size Silverstone PSU, there is even more room in there.


----------



## weredawg

What do people think about using the new ID-COOLING IS-VC45 cooler in this case? It's rated for 130W TDP and is only about $45. It's 45mm tall (with the fan) and the manual says the case can support CPU coolers up to 61mm but I don't know if that's with an ATX PSU or an SFX PSU. I plan on going with an i5-4690K which is rated at a TDP of 88W so this cooler is technically sufficient. It'd be sweet if this little thing managed to cool well and remain quiet. If reviews are good, then I'll forgo my original Corsair H75 choice and get this. I do prefer a cleaner, less cluttered build anyways.


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That link I shared on the last page is now finished. Dude added a full sized Silverstone PSU in there.
> 
> The H90 scared me a bit then I remembered that's a 140 AIO, and I'll be going with the 120mm H75 instead so I'll have room for my planned EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ to fit


I had the same concerns with my H75 + MSI GTX780. Cables are going to be fun







. Can't wait


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Wow, my fears are confirmed with the 140mm holes. Feels like a bad design decision to me, but then again I would think Silverstone knows more about cases than I do! Hopefully the 140mm mount can be modded over so as not to block the GPU.


have another look at the photo than have this review of the H90 http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/01/13/corsair_hydro_h90_140mm_aio_cpu_liquid_cooler_review look at where the output of the rad is - its designed to feed off either the top or the bottom - but its clear that they turned the rad through 90 degrees - was the rad simply too high i.e. poor choice of rad?

if you look at the sg13 manual http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf
its clear silverstone is expecting the rad to be hard against the left edge when looking down at the front - the picture shows a really thick rad.

The next weird choice on the rig is fan then rad rather than rad then fan as suggested by silverstone - generally its a good idea to follow the silverstone build guidelines
AFAIK the fan can be on either side, the key is to have a filter than will shield the rad and keep the fins clean. Now if they ever forget the filter, the rad will get stuffed with dirt and they wont even see it!

The final issue which suggest I think they either made a mistake in the build or were forced to by the design of the H90

if you look again at the choice of where there they screwed their rad vs where the holes are available its clear that it could be moved much further over and thus not block the video cards.

To be honest I am wondering if they either read the manual first or is the layout driven by what they already had?

I guess I am going to take a risk and if necessary return a 140mm rad for a 120mm rad - in my case I am thinking of using a 140mm alphacool Monsta

or else the 120mm Monsta

connected to a GTX 980 
and then to an alphacool eisberg 

on top of what may be an amd quad core initially but may in the end be a xeon running 16 cores. I am wondering if its possible to use non water radiator coolant that is designed for car radiators? Has anyone have any experience in that regard?

My solution to the length issue of the monsta is to use a SFX SX600G in an ATX adaptor plate that way its 100mm deep and had 10mm minimum extra height for the eisberg, but we shall see!
- its annoying as i previously bought a seasonic fanless platinum but its just too big!

the plan is to ghetto a raid of SSD and if possible a 3.5 WD red - but we shall see - it may have to be some on board boot stick depending on the motherboard or even an external drive for backup?

The key in all of this is to build the smoothest replay as possible since VR has BIG issues with stuttering, dropped frames, etc - it can at best cause people to lose connection to the "reality" and at worst lead to nausea and vomiting

any thoughts?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> any thoughts?


0 chance of fitting a 140 Monsta; you'll hit the Mobo. The manual shows their 45mm thick AIO cooler with a single fan on it. There is also no chance you'll fit the Eisberg Solo block under a PSU, especially once you add in extra clearance for fittings.

Soz


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:
Originally Posted by *X-mass* 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Have another look at the photo than have this review of the H90 http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/01/13/corsair_hydro_h90_140mm_aio_cpu_liquid_cooler_review look at where the output of the rad is - its designed to feed off either the top or the bottom - but its clear that they turned the rad through 90 degrees - was the rad simply too high i.e. poor choice of rad?

if you look at the sg13 manual http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf
its clear silverstone is expecting the rad to be hard against the left edge when looking down at the front - the picture shows a really thick rad.

The next weird choice on the rig is fan then rad rather than rad then fan as suggested by silverstone - generally its a good idea to follow the silverstone build guidelines
AFAIK the fan can be on either side, the key is to have a filter than will shield the rad and keep the fins clean. Now if they ever forget the filter, the rad will get stuffed with dirt and they wont even see it!

The final issue which suggest I think they either made a mistake in the build or were forced to by the design of the H90

if you look again at the choice of where there they screwed their rad vs where the holes are available its clear that it could be moved much further over and thus not block the video cards.

To be honest I am wondering if they either read the manual first or is the layout driven by what they already had?

I guess I am going to take a risk and if necessary return a 140mm rad for a 120mm rad - in my case I am thinking of using a 140mm alphacool Monsta

or else the 120mm Monsta

connected to a GTX 980 
and then to an alphacool eisberg 

on top of what may be an amd quad core initially but may in the end be a xeon running 16 cores. I am wondering if its possible to use non water radiator coolant that is designed for car radiators? Has anyone have any experience in that regard?

My solution to the length issue of the monsta is to use a SFX SX600G in an ATX adaptor plate that way its 100mm deep and had 10mm minimum extra height for the eisberg, but we shall see!
- its annoying as i previously bought a seasonic fanless platinum but its just too big!

the plan is to ghetto a raid of SSD and if possible a 3.5 WD red - but we shall see - it may have to be some on board boot stick depending on the motherboard or even an external drive for backup?

The key in all of this is to build the smoothest replay as possible since VR has BIG issues with stuttering, dropped frames, etc - it can at best cause people to lose connection to the "reality" and at worst lead to nausea and vomiting



any thoughts?

I fit an Alphacool Monsta 120mm in an SG05 for fun as it is very similar to the SG13. I'm not one to doubt a fellow SFF enthusiast, however here's how it looks and i'll let you get creative in making it actually work













Quote:

Originally Posted by *fleetfeather* 

0 chance of fitting a 140 Monsta; you'll hit the Mobo. The manual shows their 45mm thick AIO cooler with a single fan on it. There is also no chance you'll fit the Eisberg Solo block under a PSU, especially once you add in extra clearance for fittings.

Soz









Agreed, he should be able to fit an Alphacool UT60 120mm with a little offset and opt for a Swiftech Apogee Drive II for the CPU Pump Block, and all should be good.


----------



## WiSK

Agree with apogee drive 2 fits quite well in these sugo cases. Pointless using a monsta if you don't also run it with high speed push-pull fans, check Bundy's radiator reviews. Lastly, don't use automotive radiator coolant in a pc loop, so bad performance, distilled water has much better heat transfer properties than ethylene glycol.


----------



## X-mass

WOW - huge thanks!!!!

OK so scrub existing cooling solution and buy again - check

UT60 AOK check - thanks for the pictures!!!

I go look at the swiftech solution suggested

Is the T12 from Fractal design a useful alternative? As Its likely to be cheaper to buy here inside fortress Europe

one question - distilled water or 



?




any thoughts - avoid Or experiment?

As i said huge thanks - for saving me all the time and hassle!

I just wish i could buy all pints to say thanks - if any of you are going to chaos camp - do say!

Best wishes

X

PS Must, must, must go visit HXX and my mates in the Netherlands soon!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> any thoughts - avoid Or experiment?


I wouldn't mess with it. The stuff might dissolve your pump impeller!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> I just wish i could buy all pints to say thanks












I'm still convinced that a 140 mm radiator actually could fit up front without blocking the GPU. The IO plate on the rear is 158 mm, I think that's a good ballpark as to the usable width up front. That's a conservative number as well, since the case side and GPU are spaced a little off that.

The MCR140-X is 140 mm when mounted upright. In interviews with Swiftech they are adamant about the rad being no wider than a fan for case compatibility. The SG13 is 181 mm tall, so height is fine as well. I guess I'll just have to drill some holes in the case if I want to use a long GPU and 140 mm loop.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Have these started shipping yet?


----------



## darealist

I wish they make a model that puts the PSU on the front. I literally gave up on my 2 stacked rad idea... one AIO pump noise is already too much! To the garbage can you go!


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Have these started shipping yet?


Not in the US but they have in Asian countries


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I wouldn't mess with it. The stuff might dissolve your pump impeller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still convinced that a 140 mm radiator actually could fit up front without blocking the GPU. The IO plate on the rear is 158 mm, I think that's a good ballpark as to the usable width up front. That's a conservative number as well, since the case side and GPU are spaced a little off that.
> 
> The MCR140-X is 140 mm when mounted upright. In interviews with Swiftech they are adamant about the rad being no wider than a fan for case compatibility. The SG13 is 181 mm tall, so height is fine as well. I guess I'll just have to drill some holes in the case if I want to use a long GPU and 140 mm loop.


can this be run vertically because it looks like it can only be run horizontal on the roof of the case?

btw I hope your right about the 140mm - what you say seems to make sense!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> can this be run vertically because it looks like it can only be run horizontal on the roof of the case?


http://www.swiftech.com/H140-X.aspx#tab4


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> can this be run vertically because it looks like it can only be run horizontal on the roof of the case?
> 
> btw I hope your right about the 140mm - what you say seems to make sense!


Thanks! Swiftech says you can run it in any orientation except upside down.

Edit-Ninja'ed


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Not in the US but they have in Asian countries


I sent Tony a message on [H] forums where he visits in hopes that he can let us know about when this case will release.


----------



## fleetfeather

Temptation increasing....

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30716


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Temptation increasing....
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30716


Only $43 in freedom dollars, not bad.


----------



## boostdq

Ordered


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Ordered


Jealous. Be sure to post plenty of pictures here. What parts are going in it?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Ordered


Which version did you end up going with?


----------



## boostdq

I went with the vented version as I need the cooling

i7-4770k
h87m-itx (it was all I could get when I melted my old computer 2 weeks before Devils Canyon was released and I needed it for study. I'll wait to see what my temperatures are like first before looking at upgrading)
MSI GTX 780 ( i have a back plate coming in as well)
H75 watercooler
Silverstone Strider 550W PSU
2 SSDs

I'll throw up picks with the hardware installed. I have SilverStone PP05-E cables coming so hopefully I can get away without having to shorten these cables.


----------



## BabylonDown

So, what are the chances with modification to fit an R9 295x2 in the case? I know the case supports just over 10.5" GPU's. The 295x2 is 12".

Could the front panel be modified to allow further clearance?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> So, what are the chances with modification to fit an R9 295x2 in the case? I know the case supports just over 10.5" GPU's. The 295x2 is 12".
> 
> Could the front panel be modified to allow further clearance?


If you don't mind the GPU sticking out the front panel? It worked out fine for the 6950...


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you don't mind the GPU sticking out the front panel? It worked out fine for the 6950...


I know the SG05 fits 10.5" cards no problem with modification and that 6950 is 10.5" long. The SG13 is 9mm longer. It seems the 295x2 would stick out quite a bit...









My other question is... If I ran the 295x2 and wanted to watercool the CPU off a single rad, could I use an EK CPU block and rely solely on the 295x2 pumps for water pressure?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I know the SG05 fits 10.5" cards no problem with modification and that 6950 is 10.5" long. The SG13 is 9mm longer. It seems the 295x2 would stick out quite a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other question is... If I ran the 295x2 and wanted to watercool the CPU off a single rad, could I use an EK CPU block and rely solely on the 295x2 pumps for water pressure?


It's possible to modify the R9 295X2 AIO to accommodate a CPU, however I suggest scrapping that idea entirely and looking into a custom CPU and GPU Block with a higher FPI radiator (or thicker) with high static pressure fans in push | pull if you plan on running with a single 120mm. Keep in mind with a setup like this in such a small chassis with a dual GPU card your temperatures may not be very ideal.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> It's possible to modify the R9 295X2 AIO to accommodate a CPU, however I suggest scrapping that idea entirely and looking into a custom CPU and GPU Block with a higher FPI radiator (or thicker) with high static pressure fans in push | pull if you plan on running with a single 120mm. Keep in mind with a setup like this in such a small chassis with a dual GPU card your temperatures may not be very ideal.


I was planning on running a 140mm UT60 rad in push/pull, so I figured that would be enough for both.

Going custom at this point I can't really justify. I would rather put that extra money into something else if I could avoid it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I was planning on running a *140mm UT60* rad in push/pull, so I figured that would be enough for both.
> 
> Going custom at this point I can't really justify. I would rather put that extra money into something else if I could avoid it.


The Alphacool UT60 140mm may just work. What power supply did you have in mind? Granted getting a dedicated GPU Block, CPU Block, Pump and reservoir will cost you more it may just save you in headaches and a peace of mind that your build will last longer and run much more efficiently with possible lower temperatures if you do it right the first time.

Remember not to mix copper and aluminum in your water-loop


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I was planning on running a 140mm UT60 rad in push/pull, so I figured that would be enough for both.
> 
> Going custom at this point I can't really justify. I would rather put that extra money into something else if I could avoid it.


Wait, so you're going to try to fit both a 295x2 and a 140mm rad in there?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> The Alphacool UT60 140mm may just work. What power supply did you have in mind? Granted getting a dedicated GPU Block, CPU Block, Pump and reservoir will cost you more it may just save you in headaches and a peace of mind that your build will last longer and run much more efficiently with possible lower temperatures if you do it right the first time.
> 
> Remember not to mix copper and aluminum in your water-loop


I was thinking of using a Silverstone Strider 850w PSU at 150mm in length. Should just clear the pull fan on the UT60 with cables installed.

I think I may be too optimistic about this though as it would mean the GPU sticking out a fair bit from the front of the case unless I found a way to extend the front panel with some good ole' plastic work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Wait, so you're going to try to fit both a 295x2 and a 140mm rad in there?


Other than the length of GPU, both will fit fine. If it doesn't for any reason there is always the dremel.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ummmmm... A 60mm thick rad with 50mm worth of fans on it?

Some people really need to consult the SG13 manual before making purchases


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Wait, so you're going to try to fit both a 295x2 and a 140mm rad in there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ummmmm... A 60mm thick rad with 50mm worth of fans on it?
> 
> Some people really need to consult the SG13 manual before making purchases


If you turn to page 7 and 11 of the SG13 manual, you will notice plenty of space left to fit 90mm of real estate. The Silverstone TD03 45mm rad is shown in push/pull with ample room to spare.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> If you turn to page 7 and 11 of the SG13 manual, you will notice plenty of space left to fit 90mm of real estate. The Silverstone TD03 45mm rad is shown in push/pull with ample room to spare.


SG13 is same length as SG05. Here is an 86mm radiator with a single 25mm fan (total length 111mm) in an SG05. The setup overhangs the mitx stand-offs.



As i said above, a 60mm radiator and two 25mm fans will not work.

(sorry hyp36 for stealing your pic, lol)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SG13 is same length as SG05. Here is an 86mm radiator with a single 25mm fan (total length 111mm) in an SG05. The setup overhangs the mitx stand-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> As i said above, a 60mm radiator and two 25mm fans will not work.
> 
> *(sorry hyp36 for stealing your pic, lol)*


No worries brother you're *all* good









I was thinking it may be possible if he offsets the pulling fan and depending on the motherboard.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> No worries brother you're *all* good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it may be possible if he offsets the pulling fan and depending on the motherboard.


the biggest issue I see with trying to watercool with this case is that the PSU is so tightly packed up against the expansion slots that you can't run any tubing or fittings from the CPU to the GPU


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the biggest issue I see with trying to watercool with this case is that the PSU is so tightly packed up against the expansion slots that you can't run any tubing or fittings from the CPU to the GPU


This I can totally agree with unless we use an SFX PSU which in many scenarios will be a winner in this chassis with water-cooling. Especially with the new GPU's on the horizon with absolute performance and power efficient. This next generation SFF is going to be exciting


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SG13 is same length as SG05. Here is an 86mm radiator with a single 25mm fan (total length 111mm) in an SG05. The setup overhangs the mitx stand-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> As i said above, a 60mm radiator and two 25mm fans will not work.
> 
> (sorry hyp36 for stealing your pic, lol)


How far is the overhang? The opinion seemed to be that 60mm rad with a 25mm fan would 'just' fit

btw I am planning on seeing if the kit I have fits - but assuming something doesn't:
I will either swap out the alphacool eisberg cpu cooler or the my current 150mm ATX seasonic platinum psu or both with a t12 from fractal and/or a 600w Gold SFX respectively

just champing at the bit for the damm cage to arrive in Europe - in a few hours I'm going to ring Silverstone Germany and asking for when it will actually show up!!

as ever thanks for all the useful info and support

X

PS When I come to do the build I strongly suspect if managed to record the build it will have people holding their heads and going - huh - why? But that will just bottleneck!!


----------



## X-mass

Some bad news for those of us in Europe - The SG13 wont be arriving for another month and won't be in the UK for another 6 weeks - sometime mid to late March

Guess I'm going to buy a SG06 (it has slightly more space at the front than a SG05) and get to work with a Dremmel and re-evaluate later in the year
I guess I am also going to be needing an SFX power supply as well I think I will be going for the Silverstone SST-SX500-LG

Btw do you know if the SG06 will take a 140mm Rad? Or rather do you think I can make the SG06 take a 140mm UT60 Rad?

this has always been planned as a stop gap till skylark comes in - so I guess I be buying a SG13 then and building into that case
unless of course I manage to rebuild in a InWin BK case to run a mATX system
thanks for all the help especially about radiator thickness

And I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news

X

PS Silverstone don't list their phone number so i found it here http://www.swpp.co.uk/trade/11068.htm


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SG13 is same length as SG05. Here is an 86mm radiator with a single 25mm fan (total length 111mm) in an SG05. The setup overhangs the mitx stand-offs.


The UT60 in push/pull is 110mm. The monsta and push fan is 111mm. By looking at the picture you posted there is maybe a 20mm clearance issue.

The SG13 is 9mm longer than the SG05.

Worst case I will have to offset the pull fan slightly or use a slim pull fan. Certainly the least of my worries.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> The UT60 in push/pull is 110mm. The monsta and push fan is 111mm. By looking at the picture you posted there is maybe a 20mm clearance issue.
> 
> The SG13 is 9mm longer than the SG05.
> 
> Worst case I will have to offset the pull fan slightly or use a slim pull fan. Certainly the least of my worries.


A "20mm clearance issue" haha...

Whoops, I grabbed the Width measurement rather than the Depth measurement.

So... A 12 inch Dual GPU PCB, with a 140mm UT60 radiator, with a ATX PSU....

I look forward to seeing you put this together


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A "20mm clearance issue" haha...
> 
> Whoops, I grabbed the Width measurement rather than the Depth measurement.
> 
> So... A 12 inch Dual GPU PCB, with a 140mm UT60 radiator, with a ATX PSU....
> 
> I look forward to seeing you put this together


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Did anyone ever experience any GPU overheating issues in the SG05 with the stock cooler on? Considering that Maxwell doesn't dump as much heat this would be a perfect case. I had the SG08 and that was a nice case but I hated that your rad had to go on top of the case since the height of the case just isn't enough for that which made it a very tight fit. I like that this case has it up front.

Would an H75 interfere at all with the GPU even if the GPU has a backplate on it? I'm waiting to hear back from newegg on a 970 exchange/return so I can decide what to get next.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did anyone ever experience any GPU overheating issues in the SG05 with the stock cooler on? Considering that Maxwell doesn't dump as much heat this would be a perfect case. I had the SG08 and that was a nice case but I hated that your rad had to go on top of the case since the height of the case just isn't enough for that which made it a very tight fit. I like that this case has it up front.
> 
> Would an H75 interfere at all with the GPU even if the GPU has a backplate on it? I'm waiting to hear back from newegg on a 970 exchange/return so I can decide what to get next.


When I had my SG05 with a Reference GTX 780Ti air cooler I did have to set the fan speed higher or run without the case cover to counter the heat. I would assume it would be the same with Maxwell or any high performance GPU and the SG13.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> When I had my SG05 with a Reference GTX 780Ti air cooler I did have to set the fan speed higher or run without the case cover to counter the heat. I would assume it would be the same with Maxwell or any high performance GPU and the SG13.


So I would think since Maxwell is much more efficient with power, the heat should not be an issue with this case. I had my 970 overclocked in the CM Elite 130 which you also own and it was not that bad with heat, but I can see with this case being smaller where it can possibly trap more heat.


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A "20mm clearance issue" haha...
> 
> Whoops, I grabbed the Width measurement rather than the Depth measurement.
> 
> So... A 12 inch Dual GPU PCB, with a 140mm UT60 radiator, with a ATX PSU....
> 
> I look forward to seeing you put this together


I thought for a bit that you were replying to me -
As I said due to the delay on the SG13 I'm going to switch to a SG06 for now hopefully I can get away with the 130mm deep Silverstone SST-SX500-LG
The plan for the cooling is to cool both the cpu and the GTX980 graphics card which is why a 140mm radiator would be so much more useful than a 120mm UT60.

My plan is to have a fan in pull or push but not push and pull i.e. a 60mm plus 25mm for 85mm total depth, if its still overhanging too much the next solution is to print as thin a vent as possible, that angles up from 140mm to 120mm on both the lower side and the right hand edge (if looking from the front) and then attach a 120mm Noctua fan. This is of course assuming I can ghetto a 140mm rad in at all.
I am planning to make space by removing & discarding the optical tray and then ghetto the drives and possibly the fan using 3M mushroom head 'velcro'


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> I thought for a bit that you were replying to me -
> *As I said due to the delay on the SG13 I'm going to switch to a SG06* for now hopefully I can get away with the 130mm deep Silverstone SST-SX500-LG
> The plan for the cooling is to cool both the cpu and the GTX980 graphics card which is why a 140mm radiator would be so much more useful than a 120mm UT60.
> 
> My plan is to have a fan in pull or push but not push and pull i.e. a 60mm plus 25mm for 85mm total depth, if its still overhanging too much the next solution is to print as thin a vent as possible, that angles up from 140mm to 120mm on both the lower side and the right hand edge (if looking from the front) and then attach a 120mm Noctua fan. This is of course assuming I can ghetto a 140mm rad in at all.
> I am planning to make space by removing & discarding the optical tray and then ghetto the drives and possibly the fan using 3M mushroom head 'velcro'


Was the SG13 delayed or just delayed in your area?


----------



## boostdq

Package arrived today with a SG13 and Silverstone PP05 shortened cables kit. Somethings up when Australians get things first







. So I thought I would throw up some pictures.

So here she is next to my CM Elite 130





Best part about the is how much access you have. You can insert the motherboard from above or either side. And the graphics card from above, the side or from infront. Having the front so opened made it really easy to work on, and really easy to route cables around the water cooler to neaten everything up.




Heres some pictures I took while I was doing a mock build. Hopefully this will help some of you plan your builds.



This is with a H75 with stock fans in push pull.



MSI 780 GTX installed from the front



Front view showing water cooler and graphics card. Here you can see the gap between the water cooler and graphics card, as well as the gap to the top of the case where the SSDs will be installed. Both areas offer alot of spave to tucking wires out of the way next to the cooler.



10.5" graphics card goes right up the the front plate, so I dont think you willbe able to install a longer card.


Water pipes can be routed along the side of the PSU.



Silverstone Strider 550W PSU installed. PSU had a depth of 140mm



Graphics card



Top view of everything installed. Theres alot of room at the front for stuffing wires. I have the front panel wires tucked under the motherboard. Excess wiring for the H75 under the fans and cooler. All the power supply cables are crammed between the SSDs and the cooler. I need to swap to 90 degree SATA connectors as they are pressed up against the PSU.



So initial impressions....
Build quality seems quite good for the price. The frame seems sturdy, and the paint isn't flaking. I have lost some paint on the frame at the back where I had the power supply resting on the frame as I was tracking down an error (RAM wasnt in their sockets correctly) so I'll see how it holds up in the long run.

Because its so open it was very easy to work on. I was only planning on doing a mock install to plan where to put all the cables but I ended up wiring everything thing up. I was planning on shortening all the cables to clean up the air flow, but I'm debating whether to still do that. The case had just enough room to tuck the Silverstone short cables away. There's lots of room around the front of the case when using a 120mm AIO cooler. 140mm user will need to be more thoughtful.

The outside cover can be hard to get off. It really needed a raised edge at the back that you could grab to pull the cover back. As it is I used a screw driver to pop it off. The cover also only has screws holding it own, rather then twist screws, meaning you need a screw driver to remove the cover. I have plenty of twist screws from old builds.

Overall I'm very pleased with this case

Tomorrow I'll be doing a re-install of everything as I need to switch back to Windows 7 for study. I'll throw afterburner on and see what the temps are like with Prime95. However I haven't overclocked anything so it will only be stock temps. I'll also have another look as to whether I will shorten the cables or not, and will have another go at cable organisation.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Package arrived today with a SG13 and Silverstone PP05 shortened cables kit. Somethings up when Australians get things first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I thought I would throw up some pictures.
> 
> So here she is next to my CM Elite 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about the is how much access you have. You can insert the motherboard from above or either side. And the graphics card from above, the side or from infront. Having the front so opened made it really easy to work on, and really easy to route cables around the water cooler to neaten everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some pictures I took while I was doing a mock build. Hopefully this will help some of you plan your builds.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a H75 with stock fans in push pull.
> 
> 
> 
> MSI 780 GTX installed from the front
> 
> 
> 
> Front view showing water cooler and graphics card. Here you can see the gap between the water cooler and graphics card, as well as the gap to the top of the case where the SSDs will be installed. Both areas offer alot of spave to tucking wires out of the way next to the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 10.5" graphics card goes right up the the front plate, so I dont think you willbe able to install a longer card.
> 
> 
> Water pipes can be routed along the side of the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone Strider 550W PSU installed. PSU had a depth of 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> Top view of everything installed. Theres alot of room at the front for stuffing wires. I have the front panel wires tucked under the motherboard. Excess wiring for the H75 under the fans and cooler. All the power supply cables are crammed between the SSDs and the cooler. I need to swap to 90 degree SATA connectors as they are pressed up against the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> So initial impressions....
> Build quality seems quite good for the price. The frame seems sturdy, and the paint isn't flaking. I have lost some paint on the frame at the back where I had the power supply resting on the frame as I was tracking down an error (RAM wasnt in their sockets correctly) so I'll see how it holds up in the long run.
> 
> Because its so open it was very easy to work on. I was only planning on doing a mock install to plan where to put all the cables but I ended up wiring everything thing up. I was planning on shortening all the cables to clean up the air flow, but I'm debating whether to still do that. The case had just enough room to tuck the Silverstone short cables away. There's lots of room around the front of the case when using a 120mm AIO cooler. 140mm user will need to be more thoughtful.
> 
> The outside cover can be hard to get off. It really needed a raised edge at the back that you could grab to pull the cover back. As it is I used a screw driver to pop it off. The cover also only has screws holding it own, rather then twist screws, meaning you need a screw driver to remove the cover. I have plenty of twist screws from old builds.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with this case
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be doing a re-install of everything as I need to switch back to Windows 7 for study. I'll throw afterburner on and see what the temps are like with Prime95. However I haven't overclocked anything so it will only be stock temps. I'll also have another look as to whether I will shorten the cables or not, and will have another go at cable organisation.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


Thanks for the update! I like that you took a pic with this right along with the Elite 130 which gives a good idea on size of the case as I also own the 130. I can't wait to get this case in the US, as much as I like the Elite 130 and Air 240 which are 2 cases I own and thing are great, the SG13 looks like its perfect and compact.


----------



## Thrasher1016

I hate to ask, but where can you get these in the U.S. right now?

I've looked quite a bit, but I'm not seeing them for sale, but it may be just me.

Thanks - T


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I hate to ask, but where can you get these in the U.S. right now?
> 
> I've looked quite a bit, but I'm not seeing them for sale, but it may be just me.
> 
> Thanks - T


I don't believe they're available in the US right now. Last I heard they were in the shipping process. I'm expecting next month









boostdq thanks for the awesome details and pictures







I really like that hose idea with the H75. I was contemplating getting that cooler with this case.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


Thanks for posting up the photos, +rep.

I've only got one question. If I were to mount two 3.5" HDDs vertically (instead of horizontal) on that HDD plate on top by drilling my own holes, would there be any clearance issues with the GPU? I only plan to use a regular 120mm fan at the front as well as the stock Intel CPU cooler. The PSU is only 140mm/5.5" long, so there should be plenty of space for cabling.

Here's a rough idea of what I want to do, the orange circles represent the sides of the HDD which will be screwed onto the plate:


----------



## freshleaf

Am I right in thinking one wouldn't be able to install a full cover GPU waterblock without an SFX PSU in the sg13?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freshleaf*
> 
> Am I right in thinking one wouldn't be able to install a full cover GPU waterblock without an SFX PSU in the sg13?


quick potato maths suggests a SFX-L unit would fit a waterblock with 3/8x1/4 fittings running between gpu and psu. No chance you'll get to run a ATX psu with a waterblock; it's not even a matter of clearance between the psu and the backplate, but rather the issue that you can't run tubing around the ass end of the card if you're using a thick rad or a >170mm graphics card.


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Was the SG13 delayed or just delayed in your area?


Its not starting deployment in Europe until March and won't be in the UK till at least mid march.
So I could have waited another month at least, but to be honest I have been wanting to build this for over 6 months now and working out what I needed for the build for the last 3 and I just want to have something that works. I am pretty certain that I will come back to SG13 in due course and the help from people here has been invaluable!
really really grateful you guys have saved me a ton of hassle already
X


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Yeah, the tubing needs to be co-planar with the GPU which is going to mean two 90 degree fittings and an extension for the one in back. It might be possible to run a line across the face of the card, but then you have to get it around to everything else. Might be a lot easier with 1/4" tubing. It's a shame that this case is focused so much on a single AIO for the CPU and nothing else.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> Its not starting deployment in Europe until March and won't be in the UK till at least mid march.
> So I could have waited another month at least, but to be honest I have been wanting to build this for over 6 months now and working out what I needed for the build for the last 3 and I just want to have something that works. I am pretty certain that I will come back to SG13 in due course and the help from people here has been invaluable!
> really really grateful you guys have saved me a ton of hassle already
> X


That really stinks that it's coming so much later. I have a feeling here in the US we are getting this in March.

Another good alternative that caught my eye is the Xigmatek Eris which has more room for water cooling and fan support.

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=236

It's a bit bigger case but a lot more room for some water cooling.


----------



## freshleaf

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Yeah, the tubing needs to be co-planar with the GPU which is going to mean two 90 degree fittings and an extension for the one in back. It might be possible to run a line across the face of the card, but then you have to get it around to everything else. Might be a lot easier with 1/4" tubing. It's a shame that this case is focused so much on a single AIO for the CPU and nothing else.


Ahh, I see, so something like this???



So, I'm think of using a Xigmatek Maverick S PSU with a Fractal Design T12 AIO cooler and adding a waterblock to the loop. Do you think I could get it to work?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That really stinks that it's coming so much later. I have a feeling here in the US we are getting this in March.
> 
> Another good alternative that caught my eye is the Xigmatek Eris which has more room for water cooling and fan support.
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=236
> 
> It's a bit bigger case but a lot more room for some water cooling.


The Eris is one of the better layouts IMO. The top-mount 240mm rad space is nice. I still think the face is ugly though, I'd rather ditch the 5.25 bay.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> The Eris is one of the better layouts IMO. The top-mount 240mm rad space is nice. I still think the face is ugly though, I'd rather ditch the 5.25 bay.


I agree the front is ugly for sure but for what this case offers it's tolerable. This case is so close to the elite 130 too bad CM didn't have those top fan mounts on that case.


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That really stinks that it's coming so much later. I have a feeling here in the US we are getting this in March.
> 
> Another good alternative that caught my eye is the Xigmatek Eris which has more room for water cooling and fan support.
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=236
> 
> It's a bit bigger case but a lot more room for some water cooling.


Thanks for the link, to big I am afraid, to be honest I would gladly use a bigger case if could.
I need to be able to put the rig into a rucksack and still have space for the Oculus, headphones, portable dac etc
I spent about 6 weeks over the holiday season making lots of cardboard representations of microATX and ITX boxes just to see what would fit
I am thinking about modding an InWin BK644 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108191
taking out a lot of the internals and swapping the PSU - It will actually take a mATX, I was looking at it in case future Rifts require SLI'd GTX 980
the problem is that the BK644 isn't available in the UK, I might be able to get one from the continent, otherwise I will have to import from outside the EU which is bound to get expensive
thanks again for the link - hope your wait is over soon
X


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've only got one question. If I were to mount two 3.5" HDDs vertically (instead of horizontal) on that HDD plate on top by drilling my own holes, would there be any clearance issues with the GPU? I only plan to use a regular 120mm fan at the front as well as the stock Intel CPU cooler. The PSU is only 140mm/5.5" long, so there should be plenty of space for cabling.




Messy desk is messy. Here the two drives are hard against the front fan, and each other. That power supply is 140mm deep.

About a centermeter between the HDD and the GPU

More importantly the HDD will completely block the front fan



You can mount a 3.5" drive to the 2.5" drive bracket, and one 2.5" to the floor next to the front fan. You could also mount another 2.5" next to the power supply where my water cooler pipes are.


----------



## JasterOne

Hello guys.

May be we can put another 2,5" drive on the power supply, if it's SFX. What you think?

I want to change my SG05 for SG13, because i need 10,5" for new video card.


----------



## xx9e02

Any idea if I can fit a 160mm modular PSU in there? Specs say 150mm max, but I don't see anything from pictures that could physically block a longer PSU if I don't attach the hard drive mount.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Any idea if I can fit a 160mm modular PSU in there? Specs say 150mm max, but I don't see anything from pictures that could physically block a longer PSU if I don't attach the hard drive mount.


I'd imagine you would be fine as you're probably using AIO liquid cooler with some clearance. Now I don't know if it will touch that top hdd bracket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> May be we can put another 2,5" drive on the power supply, if it's SFX. What you think?
> 
> I want to change my SG05 for SG13, because i need 10,5" for new video card.


You can do this as I have done the same with my SG05 by attaching a 2.5" HDD to the side of my ST45SFG.


----------



## weredawg

REVIEW

http://www.techspot.com/review/959-silverstone-sugo-sg13/


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Any idea if I can fit a 160mm modular PSU in there? Specs say 150mm max, but I don't see anything from pictures that could physically block a longer PSU if I don't attach the hard drive mount.


If you don't have the HDD bracket then you can fit almost anything in there


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> REVIEW
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/959-silverstone-sugo-sg13/


Thanks for the review. I am surprised that the reviewer didn't mention the SX500-L which is Silverstone's 120mm 500W over sized SFX PSU. What I found confusing is that at the beginning he calls this an update for the SG08, when this is an update for the SG05. It probably would of been cool if they would of given this case maybe another inch in length for longer GPU's.


----------



## X-mass

http://www.eteknix.com/silverstone-introduced-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-case/
has anyone posted this eTeknix review yet?

it claims that the "new SilverStone SG13 will be available at the end of February for an MSRP of €37.90."

meanwhile in the UK Scan is saying April 10th http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sugo-sst-sg13b-black-sff-mini-itx-case

I just wish I knew where in the Euro zone it will be available from!

Any suggestions - does anyone have any links to Euro sites?

thanks

X


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'd imagine you would be fine as you're probably using AIO liquid cooler with some clearance. Now I don't know if it will touch that top hdd bracket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> If you don't have the HDD bracket then you can fit almost anything in there


Sweet. Thanks guys. It'll be a nice case for a build I'm doing for my buddy.


----------



## weredawg

@boostdq can you let us know how much CPU clearance you get when using an SFX PSU? I'm curious about using a top down air cooler like the new Phanteks PH-TC12LS in this case which is 74mm tall with the fan.

The manual only lists one number for clearance but I think that's for when an ATX PSU is used.


----------



## osaft

The 61mm can't be right. I've put an ATX PSU in my SG05 with an AXP-140 underneath (72mm).

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/05/900x900px-LL-058af523_h774-1g-2838.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/900x900px-LL-bcc50e98_h774-1c-67c6.jpeg

I don't care for SFX PSUs in this case. You'll need a fan on your heatsink anyway... why not double use the one from the PSU?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> The 61mm can't be right. I've put an ATX PSU in my SG05 with an AXP-140 underneath (72mm).
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/05/900x900px-LL-058af523_h774-1g-2838.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/900x900px-LL-bcc50e98_h774-1c-67c6.jpeg
> 
> I don't care for SFX PSUs in this case. You'll need a fan on your heatsink anyway... why not double use the one from the PSU?


To make the case a bit roomier, plus I'm going to go SFX-L with the Silverstone SX500-LG. It's SFX in all dimensions except length which lets it use a 120mm fan which also works in a semi-fanless mode. This PSU also comes with nice short flexible black cables too.

Nice bunny by the way


----------



## X-mass

Apparently the SG13 has been launched in Europe today by Silverstone
And they very, very kindly offered to let me buy one direct and are shipping it to me today,
As I have written elsewhere, Scan are saying it wont be in stock till mid April!
So here's hoping
X


----------



## bobsaget

Subbed.

I'm considering getting this case to replace my node 304 (smaller is better right), was wondering if the reference GTX980 will fit? Looks like it according to case and GPU specs, but tight fit.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> I'm considering getting this case to replace my node 304 (smaller is better right), was wondering if the reference GTX980 will fit? Looks like it according to case and GPU specs, but tight fit.


Ref. 980 is 10.5" so yes it will fit.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Still wondering when this will release here in the US, too bad Tony has disappeared at [H] forums.

Maybe @SilverStone can chime in and let us know on release time frame.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Still wondering when this will release here in the US, too bad Tony has disappeared at [H] forums.
> 
> Maybe @SilverStone can chime in and let us know on release time frame.


well the west coast port strike is over now so things should show up eventually


----------



## Kokin

Hoping it's soon and still
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> Apparently the SG13 has been launched in Europe today by Silverstone
> And they very, very kindly offered to let me buy one direct and are shipping it to me today,
> As I have written elsewhere, Scan are saying it wont be in stock till mid April!
> So here's hoping
> X


Very interesting news. How much did it cost for you to buy it directly from them?


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hoping it's soon and still
> Very interesting news. How much did it cost for you to buy it directly from them?


No idea if they do this as standard, or just because i been a pain in the butt the last month about wanting it urgently and it hasn't arrived yet - but list price plus shipping I think - £50 $75
hope that helps
X


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> No idea if they do this as standard, or just because i been a pain in the butt the last month about wanting it urgently and it hasn't arrived yet - but list price plus shipping I think - £50 $75
> hope that helps
> X


Thanks for the quick reply. Hoping it stays closer to the $30~40 range.


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Hoping it stays closer to the $30~40 range.


Oh so this is late night for you remember its 9.45am here!
OK whenever looking at the price remember that its UK import tax and then UK sales tax is 20% on top of everything
(its automatically included in the price so you only ever see the final price)
a general ready reckoner we use in the UK because it mostly correct - change the $ to a £ sign
So as I said it was £50, so to you it will be $50 including shipping and that's LIST not discounted
So $40 range should be doable
hope you sleep well when you do
X


----------



## phantommaggot

Anyone thinking about modding a SFX PSU into the front and mounting a 140mm rad on the top? Or just using a bigger air cooler.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Anyone thinking about modding a SFX PSU into the front and mounting a 140mm rad on the top? Or just using a bigger air cooler.


There's better cases for that, like the Eris and its clones.


----------



## phantommaggot

but they're ugly and big..
People have done it with a sg05.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> but they're ugly and big..
> People have done it with a sg05.


Do you have pictures?


----------



## phantommaggot

Saw it in the owners thread IIRC.
I'd have to do a lot of looking around I don't have time for right now.

Can't find the exact one quickly. but here are some similar
This one

Build Log for another


----------



## JasterOne

Eah.. thanx!
I'll fink about.
But i need more space for may 3х HDD (3.5", 2.5" and SSD).
May be it possible with 120mm cooler


----------



## phantommaggot

Sounds like you need a bigger case.....

Wonder if you could direct mount the silverstone SFX 500 wat PSU with the 120mm fan.
Just screw through the case into the fan in the PSU.


----------



## X-mass

OK this hows this for a crazy idea?

1. You cut away the supports for the atx power supply
2. then bolt on a new shelf 20mm below the bottom of the hole for the ATX PSU
3. Optionally drill holes between the new psu shelf and the space for the original ATX hole
4. Take a SX500 PSU
a. Open up the SX500 PSU case
b. Remove the main 120mm fan from the SX500 PSU
c. Fit a 120mm pressure fan in the SX500 PSU
d. Either find, make or print a soft vent 8mm thick and attach/glue to top of the SX500 PSU
5. In the remaining 34mm of height either
a. fit a standard AIO 120mm radiator such as a Fractal T12 or
b. fit a 200mm rad for example Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator
http://www.xoxide.com/phobya-xtremesupernova1260-radiator.html
c. Fit row of small fans via adaptor plates to improve pressure through radiator
6. Fit a the AIO's CPU cooler to the CPU
7. Fit an aftermarket mesh grill over the whole of the cut out for the ATX space

Barking enough to do?

X

P.S. personally I am possibly interested in fitting a couple of, ideally, static pressure fans if there is space along one the long vent next to the GPU slot. This is because my GPU is water cooled and thus I would keeping the pressure up inside the case.

Either way i suspect I will be fitting after market magnetic mesh screens to stop dust getting


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Sounds like you need a bigger case.....
> 
> Wonder if you could direct mount the silverstone SFX 500 wat PSU with the 120mm fan.
> Just screw through the case into the fan in the PSU.


Drat - I guess 'great' minds think alike - but you posted it faster than I did!


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Sounds like you need a bigger case.....
> 
> Wonder if you could direct mount the silverstone SFX 500 wat PSU with the 120mm fan.
> Just screw through the case into the fan in the PSU.


Not! I mean 120mm CPU cooler, not a fan! And place HDD on top of cooler.

Cooler like this http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii-sf524/


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Not! I mean 120mm CPU cooler, not a fan! And place HDD on top of cooler.
> 
> Cooler like this http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii-sf524/


OK I'm confused - care to elaborate for those slow of thinking at such an 'early time' pre-coffee in the morning!

thanks


----------



## phantommaggot

I don't know what those other guys were talking about
I was talking about mounting a SFX power supply in the front of the case, fan forward. If doing that left enough room, mounting a 140mm aio on the top.


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I don't know what those other guys were talking about
> I was talking about mounting a SFX power supply in the front of the case, fan forward. If doing that left enough room, mounting a 140mm aio on the top.


OK I can see that you can do that but what is the advantage over fitting a 140mm AIO rad to the front of the case?
Which is what i am planning to do! In my case I am planning on using an Alphacool 140mm UT60 in the front of the case with a Noctua fan on pull.

My solution with the SX500 was premised on you wanting 2 radiators wit the maximum space available albeit the cheaper option is a 120mm rad on the top of the SX500 etc


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I don't know what those other guys were talking about
> I was talking about mounting a SFX power supply in the front of the case, fan forward. If doing that left enough room, mounting a 140mm aio on the top.


By doing that, you pretty much have the layout of the SG08 albeit the SG08 being a few inches longer than the SG05/13.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I don't know what those other guys were talking about
> I was talking about mounting a SFX power supply in the front of the case, fan forward. If doing that left enough room, mounting a 140mm aio on the top.


Yes! Same..
But i need more space for HDD's. If cooler less then 120mm, we can mount 3.5" HDD on the top.


----------



## X-mass

A Russian speaking Ukrainian tech site talking about the launch of the SG13 http://is.gd/RWLLya or
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclockers.ua%2Fnews%2Fhardware%2F2015-02-19%2F115265%2F


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> OK I can see that you can do that but what is the advantage over fitting a 140mm AIO rad to the front of the case?
> Which is what i am planning to do! In my case I am planning on using an Alphacool 140mm UT60 in the front of the case with a Noctua fan on pull.
> My solution with the SX500 was premised on you wanting 2 radiators wit the maximum space available albeit the cheaper option is a 120mm rad on the top of the SX500 etc


140 MAY.. (I'm not sure) fit in the top longways. It won't fit in the front without blocking the GPU space. Which it apparently will in the front.
I thought of the sx500 since it uses a 120mm fan. There are 120mm fan holes in the front of the sg13. Could use that to mount the PSU to the front without having to mod much. IF it left enough room top/bottom/side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> By doing that, you pretty much have the layout of the SG08 albeit the SG08 being a few inches longer than the SG05/13.


But that's the point. The sg08 is bigger, also has the drive bay... I want smaller lol. If I wanted bigger I'd just get a node304


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> 140 MAY.. (I'm not sure) fit in the top longways. It won't fit in the front without blocking the GPU space. Which it apparently will in the front.
> I thought of the sx500 since it uses a 120mm fan. There are 120mm fan holes in the front of the sg13. Could use that to mount the PSU to the front without having to mod much. IF it left enough room top/bottom/side.
> But that's the point. The sg08 is bigger, also has the drive bay... I want smaller lol. If I wanted bigger I'd just get a node304


Geometrically speaking, I think the 140mm will fit in the front, you'd just have to drill holes to move it away from the GPU.


----------



## phantommaggot

Do you think it would fit vertical? hoses exit at the top or bottom?


----------



## venturizhou

Just received this e-mail from Silverstone USA sales. I sent them a message about availability and just received this message.

We just got this case and you can buy it online. I CC www.aerocooler.com so they can add it on the website.

Edit: It's on sale now
http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6375&uid=anjvjmsmirjg9bfs8ut76rqok7


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> Just received this e-mail from Silverstone USA sales. I sent them a message about availability and just received this message.
> 
> We just got this case and you can buy it online. I CC www.aerocooler.com so they can add it on the website.
> 
> Edit: It's on sale now
> http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6375&uid=anjvjmsmirjg9bfs8ut76rqok7


That's awesome. Thanks for the update







Can't wait to see builds popping up in this case.


----------



## bloodysharpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> Just received this e-mail from Silverstone USA sales. I sent them a message about availability and just received this message.
> 
> We just got this case and you can buy it online. I CC www.aerocooler.com so they can add it on the website.
> 
> Edit: It's on sale now
> http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6375&uid=anjvjmsmirjg9bfs8ut76rqok7


I asked them about when to expect Amazon and Newegg to have it and they told me about 2 weeks.


----------



## Padraeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> meanwhile in the UK Scan is saying April 10th http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sugo-sst-sg13b-black-sff-mini-itx-case
> 
> I just wish I knew where in the Euro zone it will be available from!
> 
> Any suggestions - does anyone have any links to Euro sites?


www.scan.co.uk have changed their pre-order status to "item available on the 6th March".


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padraeg*
> 
> www.scan.co.uk have changed their pre-order status to "item available on the 6th March".


Excellent - the information I was initially given was that the UK wouldn't even be considered till late March, whilst the woman I spoke to at Silverstone said that they were in daily contact with Scan, so perhaps my winging at them caused Silverstone to release shipments to the UK earlier than planned? Who knows?

Hopefully soon we'll all be talking about build logs, what works and what doesn't

thanks for the info


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysharpie*
> 
> I asked them about when to expect Amazon and Newegg to have it and they told me about 2 weeks.


YAY!!!!! Excellent news - congratulations!!!


----------



## X-mass

Round up of the several reviews so far

http://www.techspot.com/review/959-silverstone-sugo-sg13/

http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/silverstone_sugo_sg13,1.html

http://www.biztechclass.com/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-case-review-compact-cheap-and-surprisingly-capable/


----------



## Padraeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> Round up of the several reviews so far
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/959-silverstone-sugo-sg13/
> 
> http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/silverstone_sugo_sg13,1.html
> 
> http://www.biztechclass.com/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-case-review-compact-cheap-and-surprisingly-capable/


I believe these are all the same review by Steven Walton at Techspot (or refer to it).


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padraeg*
> 
> I believe these are all the same review by Steven Walton at Techspot (or refer to it).


the last one is - sorry - I didn't spot the link to the very end - I had deleted a bunch that were clear rips of techspot


----------



## scorps777

facepalm. just bought a sg05 yesterday. got home, put it together then noticed the sg13 is out now in australia where i am.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysharpie*
> 
> I asked them about when to expect Amazon and Newegg to have it and they told me about 2 weeks.


Thanks Bloody for sharing this with us. I have some Newegg gift cards so I'll be ordering this case once they get it in stock.


----------



## venturizhou

Just FYI the manual says, the maximum thickness for radiator plus fans is 90mm. The maximum allowable length for graphics card with a 140mm fan or radiator is 264mm (10.39") minus the thickness of the fan and/or radiator


----------



## X-mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorps777*
> 
> facepalm. just bought a sg05 yesterday. got home, put it together then noticed the sg13 is out now in australia where i am.


Your not the only one - I have actually bought an SG06 and paid for it, but asked the company to pause the shipment as the situation changed over a weekend. Now I need to go back to the company and cancel my order and get a refund. But can i say I am sorry, I think we could have made in more clear that it was out in Australia.

could you return the product anyway? I found a book on Australasian consumer law if it would help http://ebookoninternet.com/1550912/law-sale-goods-australia-zealand-kenneth-coleridge-turvey-sutton.html


----------



## scorps777

i could if i didn't mind paying restocking fee. think i'll just keep it and run with it. i thought about it and realised i could do what i needed with this case, and the front is nicer than the sg13, IMO.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any more reviews yet? I'm wondering how viable using two AIOs stacked would be. The hoses would be difficult to manage but maybe not impossible. Thinking about just doing air on the CPU and an HG10 or similar on the GPU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any more reviews yet? I'm wondering how viable using two AIOs stacked would be. The hoses would be difficult to manage but maybe not impossible. Thinking about just doing air on the CPU and an HG10 or similar on the GPU.


Can't wait to see reviews and builds to show up, but the moment Newegg gets these in I'll be ordering.

How was the SG05 with a 980 in it?


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How was the SG05 with a 980 in it?


Do you now short 980? I now only 11+"


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Do you now short 980? I now only 11+"


EVGA's is 10.5"

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1693&products_id=30564


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Do you now short 980? I now only 11+"


The 980 I have is the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 which is 10.5" so it should fit fine.


----------



## Riotta

Hello I'm very tempted by this case, but I got a question about 3,5 HDD mount, is there any way to mount HDD not upside down like the original design, maybe it's possible to re-orientate hdd bracked lower or upside down, to mount it "properly"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## X-mass

would an unboxing video / pictures be useful to anyone?
I cant do it till after wednesday and I have never done this before
But if it would be helpful - just say
X


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysharpie*
> 
> I asked them about when to expect Amazon and Newegg to have it and they told me about 2 weeks.


Great news, thanks for the update!


----------



## Riotta

Yeah unboxing video would be great, with the emphasis on drive, screwing holes etc options, its gonna be available in my area aprox tomorrow so it would be very helpful.


----------



## dougp

All reference 980s are 10.5".

I really want to order this case now from AeroCool, not sure if the wait is worth it for ordering from Amazon/NewEgg.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-mass*
> 
> would an unboxing video / pictures be useful to anyone?
> I cant do it till after wednesday and I have never done this before
> But if it would be helpful - just say
> X


Yeah, an unboxing video and some pics would be awesome.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> All reference 980s are 10.5".
> 
> I really want to order this case now from AeroCool, not sure if the wait is worth it for ordering from Amazon/NewEgg.


I thought it reference http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5211


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> I thought it reference http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5211


The Titan cooler should be always 267mm, maybe Gigabyte is including the length of the expansion bracket?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> I thought it reference http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5211


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The Titan cooler should be always 267mm, maybe Gigabyte is including the length of the expansion bracket?


What WiSK said, the Titan cooler is the same length for all the 980s - we've seen people fitting 780s - Titan Blacks in the SG05 while cutting the front, so that means these will fit into an unmodded SG13. I'm reverting my 980 to stock soon, so I'll just grab the video card out of the attic and measure it if you want.


----------



## weredawg

Does anyone know what this person did to create these dust filters?



This came from http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1

Google Translate doesn't make much sense of the caption...
防塵方面只有自己加工一下... = Dust aspect only about their own processing ...
What?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Does anyone know what this person did to create these dust filters?
> 
> 
> 
> This came from http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1
> 
> Google Translate doesn't make much sense of the caption...
> 防塵方面只有自己加工一下... = Dust aspect only about their own processing ...
> What?


Assuming the sides of the case are magnetic, you can do that easily with http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html and http://www.amazon.com/3M-Flexible-Magnet-605005TR-Black/dp/B009PPF0ZG


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Assuming the sides of the case are magnetic, you can do that easily with http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html and http://www.amazon.com/3M-Flexible-Magnet-605005TR-Black/dp/B009PPF0ZG


Thanks for the links. Good thinking


----------



## crebuli

So I've had these part for about two weeks now. I always underestimate how long it takes to get things from moddiy.
But I figured since it will take ages to make my cables and get everything set up nicely I'll show you some pictures for your own component choices or whatever.



http://imgur.com/a


Build is:
4690k
h75 (as intake)
z97i-plus
strider 550W
512GB crucial M600 m.2
superclocked 970
16gb kingston hyperx

The h75 was initially in as exhaust because i really didn't want to be dumping the heat into a case with no exhaust fans for said heat. GPU doesn't count as it's fans don't spin up until 60. But when i saw how restricted the CPU side vent would be, it was obvious that the radiator could simply not be in exhaust and have the only intake as 50% of the side vent. I've been thinking about flipping the PSU over and flipping the fan over. That way it can suck in the radiator exhaust through the PSU and push it out the back. In the end I'll probably just extend the vented portion of the cable management side when i paint it for better airflow.

Any questions or picture angle requests just let me know.


----------



## fleetfeather

how long is your psu?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how long is your psu?


The psu is 140mm I have the same one. Love the shorter Silverstone ATX PSUs.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crebuli*
> 
> So I've had these part for about two weeks now. I always underestimate how long it takes to get things from moddiy.
> But I figured since it will take ages to make my cables and get everything set up nicely I'll show you some pictures for your own component choices or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Build is:
> 4690k
> h75 (as intake)
> z97i-plus
> strider 550W
> 512GB crucial M600 m.2
> superclocked 970
> 16gb kingston hyperx
> 
> The h75 was initially in as exhaust because i really didn't want to be dumping the heat into a case with no exhaust fans for said heat. GPU doesn't count as it's fans don't spin up until 60. But when i saw how restricted the CPU side vent would be, it was obvious that the radiator could simply not be in exhaust and have the only intake as 50% of the side vent. I've been thinking about flipping the PSU over and flipping the fan over. That way it can suck in the radiator exhaust through the PSU and push it out the back. In the end I'll probably just extend the vented portion of the cable management side when i paint it for better airflow.
> 
> Any questions or picture angle requests just let me know.


Awesome job thanks. If you can take a few more pics that would be cool.

What are your temps like?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crebuli*
> 
> So I've had these part for about two weeks now. I always underestimate how long it takes to get things from moddiy.
> But I figured since it will take ages to make my cables and get everything set up nicely I'll show you some pictures for your own component choices or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Build is:
> 4690k
> h75 (as intake)
> z97i-plus
> strider 550W
> 512GB crucial M600 m.2
> superclocked 970
> 16gb kingston hyperx
> 
> The h75 was initially in as exhaust because i really didn't want to be dumping the heat into a case with no exhaust fans for said heat. GPU doesn't count as it's fans don't spin up until 60. But when i saw how restricted the CPU side vent would be, it was obvious that the radiator could simply not be in exhaust and have the only intake as 50% of the side vent. I've been thinking about flipping the PSU over and flipping the fan over. That way it can suck in the radiator exhaust through the PSU and push it out the back. In the end I'll probably just extend the vented portion of the cable management side when i paint it for better airflow.
> 
> Any questions or picture angle requests just let me know.


Looks great. Any time I see another build with this case, it always gets me even more hyped.

FYI: It's on eBay here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG13B-Q-black-plastic-front-panel-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX-SFF-Case/331492411716 and here http://www.ebay.com/itm/331492411612


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Looks great. Any time I see another build with this case, it always gets me even more hyped.
> 
> FYI: It's on eBay here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG13B-Q-black-plastic-front-panel-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX-SFF-Case/331492411716 and here http://www.ebay.com/itm/331492411612


I got one, but the shipping was atrocious and the fact that I ordered it today (3/3) and might not get it until 3/12 absolutely amazes me.


----------



## MariBaco

Hi!

Can someone help me choose the best GTX 970 for this small case? I can see that heat can be a problem however the blower style GPUs I have read about have all serious problems in terms of noise.

I hope you can help me.

Thank you.


----------



## fleetfeather

I don't think a GTX 970 will be a good fit for this case, unless you can find a titan-style cooler one from Best Buy or OCUK. I personally own one of the plastic-blower-cooler GTX 970's, and I wouldn't recommend it for aircooling. They're loud.

I'd say a used reference GTX 780/Ti or a new reference GTX 980 would be a better bet.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I don't think a GTX 970 will be a good fit for this case, unless you can find a titan-style cooler one from Best Buy or OCUK. I personally own one of the plastic-blower-cooler GTX 970's, and I wouldn't recommend it for aircooling. They're loud.
> 
> I'd say a used reference GTX 780/Ti or a new reference GTX 980 would be a better bet.


I was personally going to go with the Best Buy reference 970. Heard they weren't too loud or anything crazy


----------



## venturizhou

Could you provide measurements of the mesh areas that dont have dust filters?


----------



## MariBaco

I would go with a gtx 970 "nvidia cooler" on OCUK, however it is to big to fit in this case.

Wouldnt be better a gtx 970 instead of a gtx 780 in terms of heat?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariBaco*
> 
> I would go with a gtx 970 "nvidia cooler" on OCUK, however it is to big to fit in this case.
> 
> Wouldnt be better a gtx 970 instead of a gtx 780 in terms of heat?


970 would be colder, theres some with the proper 10" length, i forgot which, and then theres the ITX 970 from gigabyte.


----------



## JasterOne

HIS make great coolers for VC. Like IceQ series.. Low noise, cold. But HIS make only Radeons..
I think, for small cases, better use turbine.


----------



## jagaimoakiko

I picked up an SG13 case and some parts from Tsukumo PC in Akihabara earlier today and did a quick build.


The NZXT Kraken X31 is super quiet and doesn't take up too much space. The fan is mounted ahead of the radiator, pushing cold air through it towards the i5 4690k.


A Silverstone 750W Gold ST75F-GS. It's 150mm long, which is really, really pushing it if you're planning on using the 2.5" cage, but I really wanted a beefier power supply for less noise. A standard SATA cable for the SSD wouldn't fit, so I ended up needing a Silverstone CP11 ultra thin cable. The PP05-E short cable kit is also pretty much a must if you're looking to have clean wiring.


Mobo panel not blacked out...







. I might see if I could get some matte spray, but too lazy atm.


MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970.Whisper quiet, I think the quietest alongside the Asus Strix. The fans don't even start spinning until you start putting heavy loads on the card. I think it's almost 10.6 inches, so there's a tiny bit of leeway from Silverstone's specs.


Big fan of the mesh.


Lots of mesh for the card to breathe. I'm feeling a blower type isn't even that necessary, and I vaguely remember someone mentioning the same thing.


MESSSHHHH. Ahhh, I love it.


Ended up splurging on a 4k IPS monitor. Probably should've done a 144hz for gaming, but I saw a display model of this Dell P2415Q at Tsukumo and fell in love. It's more for productivity, and I can run the monitor in 2k for some more demanding titles.


THIS ISN'T EVEN MY FINAL FORM. Lumen monitor arm, mainly for tilting to watch movies in bed.

So I really like this build so far. I haven't tested it under super heavy loads, but it's eerily quiet. I'd really recommend checking PSU, cooler, and video card noise profiles ahead of time, mainly because everything's crammed in there and there isn't much case separating you from the components.
Also, I really like the blacked-out wiring here, as well as the black interior. With the PP05-E kit, CP11 SATA cable, wiring for the Kraken, and front panel USB cable all black, it wasn't much work to get it looking decent.


----------



## weredawg

@jagaimoakiko

That is an awesome build. Love all the pics and descriptions. I didn't think that GPU would fit. I'm glad you can confirm it does. Nice desk setup too


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagaimoakiko*
> 
> I picked up an SG13 case and some parts from Tsukumo PC in Akihabara earlier today and did a quick build.
> .


Looks perfect!


----------



## dougp

Jagai, can you measure the distance from the side panel to video card PCB? I'm wondering if any aftermarket coolers will fit on a 980.

Thanks!


----------



## jagaimoakiko

Well, in this pic the head of the tape measure is pressed up against the PCB near the back of the case and the tape itself is touching the top brace. So it looks like 1 5/8 inches, but I can't guarantee anything. The measure might not be uniform along the length of the card.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagaimoakiko*
> 
> Well, in this pic the head of the tape measure is pressed up against the PCB near the back of the case and the tape itself is touching the top brace. So it looks like 1 5/8 inches, but I can't guarantee anything. The measure might not be uniform along the length of the card.


Thanks! Damn shame, still about 1/2" shy for custom air coolers.


----------



## JasterOne

About 42mm, Same as my SG05.


----------



## Riotta

What air cooler (non liquid) you guys recommend for such build, with Intel 1150 cpu, something better than stock i5 cooler? Which will fit the 61mm height limit. Do you think that 10mm clearance between the fan and PSU is enough for air cooler's fan to work properly?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> What air cooler (non liquid) you guys recommend for such build, with Intel 1150 cpu, something better than stock i5 cooler? Which will fit the 61mm height limit. Do you think that 10mm clearance between the fan and PSU is enough for air cooler's fan to work properly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> What air cooler (non liquid) you guys recommend for such build, with Intel 1150 cpu, something better than stock i5 cooler? Which will fit the 61mm height limit. Do you think that 10mm clearance between the fan and PSU is enough for air cooler's fan to work properly?


This is probably your best bet - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en


----------



## venturizhou

@jagaimoakiko

Could you please measure the mesh area of the sides and the top? I would like to get measurements to know what kind of cutouts i would need for custom sized filters. Thank you.


----------



## MariBaco

Great build! I am planning on building just a similar one. Could you give us some temps please?


----------



## fleetfeather

I have no idea how my 1/2ID comp fittings are going to fit between the GPU block and the case side panel haha


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have no idea how my 1/2ID comp fittings are going to fit between the GPU block and the case side panel haha


90* fittings. Where are you putting a radiator ...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> 90* fittings. Where are you putting a radiator ...


I think my 90* adapters will hit the case side panel. 140mm St30 in the front


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think my 90* adapters will hit the case side panel. 140mm St30 in the front


Are you planning GPU only, or CPU/GPU? What CPU/GPU are you looking at?

I have some really low-profile 90s that work in a case like this - I can't find them, so I'll try and take a picture for you, but I found these at PPC - http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-90-degree-ig-1-4-adapter-matte-black.html

Not rotary, though, so that might be a pain.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Are you planning GPU only, or CPU/GPU? What CPU/GPU are you looking at?
> 
> I have some really low-profile 90s that work in a case like this - I can't find them, so I'll try and take a picture for you, but I found these at PPC - http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-g-1-4-90-degree-ig-1-4-adapter-matte-black.html
> 
> Not rotary, though, so that might be a pain.


delided 4790k @ 1.15v + GTX 970 @ stock volts (it's a short-pcb GTX 970)

I have a non-rotary 45* in my "box of bits". I might try attach it to my waterblock outlet ports and see how it lines up. I'm kind of assuming that the 90* and 45* non-rotary adaptors have the exact same threading locations


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> What air cooler (non liquid) you guys recommend for such build, with Intel 1150 cpu, something better than stock i5 cooler? Which will fit the 61mm height limit. Do you think that 10mm clearance between the fan and PSU is enough for air cooler's fan to work properly?


I use 60mm http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=203


----------



## WiSK

There are koolance low profile rotaries that might interest you, @fleetfeather.

http://koolance.com/fitting-single-black-swiveling-elbow-low-profile


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There are koolance low profile rotaries that might interest you, @fleetfeather.
> 
> http://koolance.com/fitting-single-black-swiveling-elbow-low-profile


Thanks wisk! these should work very well!


----------



## jagaimoakiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> @jagaimoakiko
> Could you please measure the mesh area of the sides and the top? I would like to get measurements to know what kind of cutouts i would need for custom sized filters. Thank you.


The top mesh is 7 inches x 4.25 inches.
The mesh for the graphics card is 8 inches by 3.25 inches.
On the other side panel, it's 4.25 inches by 3.25 inches.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm excited to see how some of you do custom loops in this thing. With the full ATX PSU there's even less room than the SG05 has.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys,

By removing the front hdd/ssd bracket, you can fit pretty much any standard atx psu right?

I'm wondering if my Seasonic G550 could fit in. It's semi-modular, 160mm long, and the sockets for modular cables are all located at the bottom of the PSU (near the fan).

Quick pick here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/G550/images/psu_rear.jpg

thanks!


----------



## boostdq

As long as your not using a water cooler that's correct, especially as your power supply has the cables coming out the bottom. Your power supply is 20mm longer then this one


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah but since I'll probably put the PSU fan facing the top of the case, will the modular cables be in front of the AiO or above?

Thanks for your pics. A side pic with no perspective could help too


----------



## MariBaco

What do you think is the best AIO water cooler for this case?

I would like a good performer so that it not only could cool the CPU but also all the case.

I have been looking for H80i and kraken x31. any thoughts about these or others?

Money is not an issue.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariBaco*
> 
> What do you think is the best AIO water cooler for this case?
> 
> I would like a good performer so that it not only could cool the CPU but also all the case.
> 
> I have been looking for H80i and kraken x31. any thoughts about these or others?
> 
> Money is not an issue.


Fractal Design Kelvin T12 is far-and-away the best 120mm AIO you'll fit in this case.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12 is far-and-away the best 120mm AIO you'll fit in this case.


You seem enthusiastic about those, why is that? Do they have a really nice pump or something?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> You seem enthusiastic about those, why is that? Do they have a really nice pump or something?


They do, they have a pump that can handle a bit of expansion, yet not as noisily as something like an Alphacool Eisberg Solo. I just feel you can add a lot of value by purchasing an AIO which can be utilised in more ways than one.

edit: typo


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Definitely, I was just wondering why it is so highly recommended.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They do, they have a pump that can handle a bit of expansion, yet not as noisily as something like an Alphacool Eisberg Solo. I just feel you can add a lot of value by purchasing an AIO which can be utilised in more ways than one.
> 
> edit: typo


Shame it's so hard to find in the US. Modding it onto a video card with the radiator mounted on that side.


----------



## crebuli

Hey guys, very busy week at work, sorry i didnt reply to those two questions.
But somebody answered the mesh dimension question and the PSU length is easily googlable.

Anyway here's the initial phase of my build you guys might like to look at:



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## hyp36rmax

Awesome builds everyone! I updated the original post with some specs, reviews and the Owners Club Form.

*New SUGO SG13 Owners can register for the club at the following: LINK*


----------



## fleetfeather

10.5" you say?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 10.5" you say?


Ha! That would be one heck of a system!


----------



## fleetfeather

case: $40
gpu: $1350


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> case: $40
> gpu: $1350


Now that would be one hell of a system.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> case: $40
> gpu: $1350


I had a Titan Z in a $40 case, does that count?

hyp3r, are you still planning on grabbing a SG13?

Also, fleetfeather, I saw you mention in hyp3r's beast build thread that the RX120 is as good as a Monsta - were you implying for a single component, or two? Because the Monsta 120 was able to handle my 3770k & 980.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crebuli*
> 
> Hey guys, very busy week at work, sorry i didnt reply to those two questions.
> But somebody answered the mesh dimension question and the PSU length is easily googlable.
> 
> Anyway here's the initial phase of my build you guys might like to look at:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


That is an excellent build. Love the custom cables.


----------



## Riotta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crebuli*
> 
> Hey guys, very busy week at work, sorry i didnt reply to those two questions.
> But somebody answered the mesh dimension question and the PSU length is easily googlable.
> 
> Anyway here's the initial phase of my build you guys might like to look at:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


That's looking beautiful, did ya done cables yourself or it's some kit cause I'm really tempted







? Also I don't see any HDD, did you use one, or there are msata which I don't see?

I bought non-mesh version:


http://imgur.com/a

 will post more when I will finish my build


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I had a Titan Z in a $40 case, does that count?
> 
> *hyp3r, are you still planning on grabbing a SG13?*
> 
> Also, fleetfeather, I saw you mention in hyp3r's beast build thread that the RX120 is as good as a Monsta - were you implying for a single component, or two? Because the Monsta 120 was able to handle my 3770k & 980.


My conscious is telling me *no*, however my enthusiasm for SFF is saying *yes!* *yes!* *yes!* hahaha. This longer platform than the SG05 and shorter than the Elite 130 will make a great compromise between the two will make for a *true* custom water-cooled mini beast. I'm thinking UT60 with an Apogee Drive II and Gentle Typhoons for the cooling system.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My conscious is telling me *no*, however my enthusiasm for SFF is saying *yes!* *yes!* *yes!* hahaha. This longer platform than the SG05 and shorter than the Elite 130 will make a great compromise between the two will make for a *true* custom water-cooled mini beast. I'm thinking UT60 with an Apogee Drive II and Gentle Typhoons for the cooling system.


A UT60 for both components or just the CPU?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> A UT60 for both components or just the CPU?


Both







. I may just try to cram another Monsta 86mm radiator also... #forthenameofscience!

Considering my previous builds and performance from a single radiator I have a feeling i'll be fine on temperatures. I prefer an AMD GPU for an ITX platform this next round, however I can't deny the Nvidia GPU's run cooler and more efficient in assisting with lower temperatures.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may just try to cram another Monsta 86mm radiator also... #forthenameofscience!
> 
> Considering my previous builds and performance from a single radiator I have a feeling i'll be fine on temperatures. I prefer an AMD GPU for an ITX platform this next round, however I can't deny the Nvidia GPU's run cooler and more efficient in assisting with lower temperatures.


The UT60 120mm is pretty cheap, I may consider it. Would you go reservoir-less in the SG13 given the space constraints? I'd assume you would mount an SSD on the floor as well to get the space the drives take up on top.


----------



## crebuli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> That's looking beautiful, did ya done cables yourself or it's some kit cause I'm really tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Also I don't see any HDD, did you use one, or there are msata which I don't see?
> 
> I bought non-mesh version:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> will post more when I will finish my build


Yeah, I made the cables from scratch, I also have paracord for them, but didn't bother in the end since there really doesn't seem to be any point.
There's a 512GB m.2 strapped to the bottom of the board.

Also, I'm so stoked somebody bit the bullet and got the solid front, I want to see how the front intake goes.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crebuli*
> 
> Yeah, I made the cables from scratch, I also have paracord for them, but didn't bother in the end since there really doesn't seem to be any point.
> There's a 512GB m.2 strapped to the bottom of the board.
> 
> Also, I'm so stoked somebody bit the bullet and got the solid front, I want to see how the front intake goes.


In the reviews comparing the two, about 2C.


----------



## Riotta

Yeah I saw the test and solid front for me is aesthetically pleasing and means little less noise, I owned CM Elite 130 with the mesh panel and I know what I'm talking about even if you use quiet fan and the case is near you will hear some sort of humming ;-)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> Yeah I saw the test and solid front for me is aesthetically pleasing and means little less noise, *I owned CM Elite 130 with the mesh panel and I know what I'm talking about even if you use quiet fan and the case is near you will hear some sort of humming ;-)*


Although sound is subjective and different for everyone I own an Elite 130 also with Gentle Typhoons AP-29 in Push | Pull on an Alphacool Monsta 120mm as I do not hear a humming sound at all in desktop mode. #beastMODE is a different story when in-game, even then it's not noticeable as I either have my headset or volume up on my amplifier anyways. It's a moot point for myself


----------



## fleetfeather

dougp, I'm pretty sure the RX120 outperforms a Monsta with fans at or below 800rpm. I'm not sure how that scales with heat load, but my statement is based off bundymania's radiator round-up.

I'm going with a 140mm ST140 in push pull, along with a DC-LT pump+top, and a bit of tubing as a small T-line reservoir. My main issue is whether I can make all of this work with a 160mm ATX power supply


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> dougp, I'm pretty sure the RX120 outperforms a Monsta with fans at or below 800rpm. I'm not sure how that scales with heat load, but my statement is based off bundymania's radiator round-up.
> 
> I'm going with a 140mm ST140 in push pull, along with a DC-LT pump+top, and a bit of tubing as a small T-line reservoir. My main issue is whether I can make all of this work with a 160mm ATX power supply


You must be going with an ITX 970 or 960, then. I'm going to order a UT60 shortly to see how it does with a 980/3770k using a Apogee Drive II and probably a T-line - I use Swiftech Helix 1800rpm fans since I couldn't get any of the nice $20 fans that have identical specs.

I don't mind letting my CPU get into the 50s-60s during gaming - I'm not sure we'll be able to do push/pull with the UT60, though, unless you go with slim fans. Those lack serious static pressure, though, so high RPM will be required.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Amazon has both versions of the SG13 listed, just waiting for them to release these bad boys for purchase.


----------



## dougp

I should be getting my case tomorrow - once I get my mobo in, I can measure the space that I'll have for a radiator/fan combo. These are our highest-capacity radiator options:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-120-black-carbon-radiator.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-rx120-single-fan-radiator-v3-black.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-120mm.html

I'm intrigued by the new SR2 radiator - my thoughts are to put a thicker fan to increase the static pressure. Perhaps a 38mm, given enough room, will help increase cooling for two components on a thicker 120mm.

Anyone have some thoughts, input?


----------



## venturizhou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I should be getting my case tomorrow - once I get my mobo in, I can measure the space that I'll have for a radiator/fan combo. These are our highest-capacity radiator options:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-120-black-carbon-radiator.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-rx120-single-fan-radiator-v3-black.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-120mm.html
> 
> I'm intrigued by the new SR2 radiator - my thoughts are to put a thicker fan to increase the static pressure. Perhaps a 38mm, given enough room, will help increase cooling for two components on a thicker 120mm.
> 
> Anyone have some thoughts, input?


Silverstone states in the manual that radiator fan combo maxes out at 90mm total, probably minimal leeway after that.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> Silverstone states in the manual that radiator fan combo maxes out at 90mm total, probably minimal leeway after that.


Odds are a 32mm with a 50ish rad. And limited to pull regardless of fan/rad thickness of trying to max out.


----------



## JasterOne

All of them copper?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> All of them copper?


Yes, none of those 3 use anything but copper and brass when it comes to contact with water.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I should be getting my case tomorrow - once I get my mobo in, I can measure the space that I'll have for a radiator/fan combo. These are our highest-capacity radiator options:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hardware-labs-black-ice-sr2-120-black-carbon-radiator.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-rx120-single-fan-radiator-v3-black.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-120mm.html
> 
> I'm intrigued by the new SR2 radiator - my thoughts are to put a thicker fan to increase the static pressure. Perhaps a 38mm, given enough room, will help increase cooling for two components on a thicker 120mm.
> 
> Anyone have some thoughts, input?


Depends on your *fan choice* based on FPI (FINS PER INCH)

*HW Labs SR2:* 9 FPI

*Alphacool UT60:* 10 FPI

*XSPC RX120:* 13 FPI

The higher and tighter the FPI the higher RPMS and Static pressure will be much more favorable. Keep in mind this all comes down to how you perceive fan noise, since everyone is different. Personally I would choose Alphacool with some Gentle Typhoon fans. In theory the XSPC will deliver a higher performance as long as you outfit them with a higher static pressure fan such as Gentle Typhoons. The HW Labs SR2 would be great with lower RPM fans especially if sound will be an issue for you. Keep in mind temperature can be a little higher though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> Silverstone states in the manual that radiator fan combo maxes out at 90mm total, probably minimal leeway after that.


In a smaller ITX chassis I will always go for a push | pull configuration with the rear pull fan primarily used to cool the rest of the chassis out to the rear with the PSU mounted with the fan on the bottom sucking air as an exhaust. I would just offset the rear pull fan a little higher to accommodate any interference from the motherboard.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any advantage to having the rad exhaust out the front? Seems to me that in such a small case you wouldn't want your hot rad air blowing over the components. Of course OCN is deathly afraid of negative pressure fan configs...


----------



## fleetfeather

i think i'll just suck through the PSU fan. I've never experienced massive in-case ambient spikes due to radiators on the intake.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any advantage to having the rad exhaust out the front? Seems to me that in such a small case you wouldn't want your hot rad air blowing over the components. Of course OCN is deathly afraid of negative pressure fan configs...


@Wisk has a great explaination at the following: link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This is a popular fallacy amongst people who've never actually measured all the temperatures involved. Think it through: a fan cannot pick out just the hot air, and exhaust it leaving the cold air. It just moves air from one place to another.
> 
> Radiators always work better when they are getting fresh air, that is just simple physics. Therefore the components inside the case are running cooler and radiating less. And if you've ever measured* the delta of air in / air out from a radiator, then you'd know it's not an issue to blow warm air into the case.
> 
> If you've "measured" rad air by holding your hand over a radiator, remember that your skin is sensitive to any temperatures over 35C, and that skin even burns from 55C. Your hand will send "danger" signals to your brain, resulting in you having an emotional reaction to the "hot" radiator. The fallacy exists here I believe, because those temperatures are normal for rad exhaust air, and still significantly lower than safe operating temps for components like chipset, capacitors, even PSU, etc. So the danger is largely imagined. Then it gets posted on forums as advice or informed opinion or even as fact and so passes into common wisdom.
> 
> Why do I post this and how can I be sure? I was running a FT03-mini (same internal structure as SG05) with a single 120mm rad for two years with the "hot" air going through the case. My rig contained an overclocked 660ti (170W+ hotter than a 970) that was fully loaded 24/7 running [email protected] For sustained use, the fans set to intake and PSU flipped gave the lowest overall temps. Before that I had an SG05 with an H60 and a 560ti on air, where I found the PSU was best fan down.


----------



## dougp

Can someone tell us how thick the front panel of the SG13 is?


----------



## Padraeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Can someone tell us how thick the front panel of the SG13 is?


The front panel is 2cm thick

The rest of the chassis is 26.5cm


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> @Wisk has a great explaination at the following: link


That makes sense, but I think in a case like the SG13 you'd be pulling air in from the left hand side of the case (opposite GPU) which wouldn't pick up a whole lot of heat as the PSU fan would be pulling hot air off the board.

It would be a fun CFD model to look at.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That makes sense, but I think in a case like the SG13 you'd be pulling air in from the left hand side of the case (opposite GPU) which wouldn't pick up a whole lot of heat as the PSU fan would be pulling hot air off the board.
> 
> *It would be a fun CFD model to look at.*


That would be really fun to check out. #forthenameofscience!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padraeg*
> 
> The front panel is 2cm thick
> 
> The rest of the chassis is 26.5cm


Damn, only 5 MM short of fitting a fan on the outside of the chassis.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Damn, only 5 MM short of fitting a fan on the outside of the chassis.


They make a few thin ones. Not sure if they are any good.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s972/list/p1/


----------



## dougp

Another thought - if you use a SFX PSU, is there enough clearance on that PSU bracket to mount the Swiftech Micro Res? Might need to alter the bend in it for height, but I'm wondering if there's room for the width.


----------



## thesandman2236

Just got mine from Aerocool on eBay!



http://imgur.com/B4CB30A




http://imgur.com/PzowuZC




http://imgur.com/aJFntjK




http://imgur.com/Nc2JLEH




http://imgur.com/P8RPXSe




http://imgur.com/QFTwY0D




http://imgur.com/hb2Lwcz




http://imgur.com/F0qWegy




http://imgur.com/GmLBF9p




http://imgur.com/SJzTGyU




http://imgur.com/t2LJe9A




http://imgur.com/tZ23un0




http://imgur.com/DTKYzTl




http://imgur.com/vHTDNIA


----------



## KVNG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> Just got mine from Aerocool on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/B4CB30A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PzowuZC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aJFntjK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Nc2JLEH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/P8RPXSe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QFTwY0D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hb2Lwcz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/F0qWegy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GmLBF9p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SJzTGyU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/t2LJe9A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tZ23un0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DTKYzTl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vHTDNIA


Is that a Node 304 the case is put in comparison next to? it looks tiny compared to an already compact case!


----------



## thesandman2236

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KVNG*
> 
> Is that a Node 304 the case is put in comparison next to? it looks tiny compared to an already compact case!


That's correct. I wanted something smaller to bring with me to Quakecon so I've been waiting patiently for this little beast to get released. Aerocool seemed to be the very first retailer to let it out. The Node 304 was great for a long time, but it was still HUGE. I had an H90 on the Node and opted for a an H55 on the SG13. I've got a 4670k and a GTX 760 installed on it.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> That's correct. I wanted something smaller to bring with me to Quakecon so I've been waiting patiently for this little beast to get released. Aerocool seemed to be the very first retailer to let it out. The Node 304 was great for a long time, but it was still HUGE. I had an H90 on the Node and opted for a an H55 on the SG13. I've got a 4670k and a GTX 760 installed on it.


Look for me @ QuakeCon with the SG13 - you'll see my group's banner, SanAnLAN.


----------



## thesandman2236

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Look for me @ QuakeCon with the SG13 - you'll see my group's banner, SanAnLAN.


Kickass, I'll catch up with you then!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> Kickass, I'll catch up with you then!


Did you go last year? I'm the guy that won the Titan Z @ the PcPer event.


----------



## thesandman2236

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Did you go last year? I'm the guy that won the Titan Z @ the PcPer event.


I sat directly behind him, he started crying he was so happy. It was pure awesome.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> I sat directly behind him, he started crying he was so happy. It was pure awesome.


I wasn't crying, I was shaking.







Kind of nervous walking around with a $3k video card at the time ... haha

Anyways, ordered some parts (UT60, new fan and a res) for my SG13.


----------



## thesandman2236

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I wasn't crying, I was shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of nervous walking around with a $3k video card at the time ... haha
> 
> Anyways, ordered some parts (UT60, new fan and a res) for my SG13.


OMG hahah that was you? My buddy and I sat literally behind you. Did your wife say that it would be a waste of money for you to go? And sorry, I misunderstood your reaction. You just seemed extremely happy. (Could have been tears of happiness)


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> OMG hahah that was you? My buddy and I sat literally behind you. Did your wife say that it would be a waste of money for you to go? And sorry, I misunderstood your reaction. You just seemed extremely happy. (Could have been tears of happiness)


Yup. She did say that, but walking out with those goods felt nice ... but dealing with the heat, power and SLI issues made me regret not selling it for like $2000 on the spot @ QuakeCon. I ended up trading it away later for some stuff since it seriously impeded my ITX build.


----------



## fleetfeather

And here I am, the only thing won from PCPer is a GTX 960


----------



## dougp

Look what came in ... waiting for a few things on Thursday before I put the custom loop in it. Dat static pressure.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Dat static pressure.


Unless you are going to run them at 3000rpm that number is useless. It's a pity they don't dare to show an actual PQ curve for the pressure v rpms. Static pressure can be misleading because there's no ISO standard procedure for how it's measured.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Unless you are going to run them at 3000rpm that number is useless. It's a pity they don't dare to show an actual PQ curve for the pressure v rpms. Static pressure can be misleading because there's no ISO standard procedure for how it's measured.


Here's the data up to 2000rpm


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Here's the data up to 2000rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a different model, but thanks, it enabled me to find the correct chart

Looks pretty impressive











(Although it's not the 7.63mmH2O they claim on the box, c.q. my comment about no ISO procedure for static pressure)


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's a different model, but thanks, it enabled me to find the correct chart
> 
> Looks pretty impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although it's not the 7.63mmH2O they claim on the box, c.q. my comment about no ISO procedure for static pressure)


I don't disagree with your statement - most "high static pressure" fans do not have a linear progression, and you have to run at a high RPM to achieve the listed pressure. I currently have some Swiftech Helix that I run, which at the time, were the closest I could get to a GT AP14/AP15 without breaking the bank. I've never been blown away by them, but they were dirt cheap. Since I'm worried about cooling both a CPU & GPU on a UT60, I figured I'd spring for a fan that could do what I needed. I'd have purchased a GT, but they're damn hard to find unless you want to buy used.


----------



## Riotta

What PSU orientation is better for this case, and why, if you are using air cooler on CPU?


----------



## JasterOne

If cooler's fan very close to PSU (less 10mm), i think better, if PSU reverted.


----------



## Kokin

I would probably have the fan facing up so that the PSU can take in cool air instead of the hot air from the CPU cooler. You can choose to have the fan facing down if you want to use the PSU as your exhaust, although I would only do this on high quality PSUs since they can run properly despite intaking hot air.


----------



## thesandman2236

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I would probably have the fan facing up so that the PSU can take in cool air instead of the hot air from the CPU cooler. You can choose to have the fan facing down if you want to use the PSU as your exhaust, although I would only do this on high quality PSUs since they can run properly despite intaking hot air.


I have mine facing down to take in the hot air from the H55 rad, if it weren't for the PSU there would be no where for that hot air internally to go.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesandman2236*
> 
> I have mine facing down to take in the hot air from the H55 rad, if it weren't for the PSU there would be no where for that hot air internally to go.


They would go out the vents passively due to a lower heat pressure outside of the case.

As I mentioned, it is possible to use the PSU as exhaust, but a cheapo PSU will not like the heat very much. Lower-quality PSUs will not operate as intended when intaking 40C+ air and may shut itself off. There is also a big risk that gaming for hours may result in a shorter lifespan of the PSU and potentially damage components.

Now if you have a good PSU (which you do) that can withstand the higher temps, then it shouldn't be a problem. JonnyGURU does cold and hot air testing and some of the lower-quality units will either shut off or reduce the PSU's output to protect itself from burning up. You have nothing to worry about, but I'd like to just send out a warning for anyone who may end up using a low-quality PSU since this case is perfect for budget builds.


----------



## dougp

Anyone know if it'd be possible to buy the solid front separately?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Still nothing on Amazon or Newegg for this case here in the US. I keep checking everyday, LOL!


----------



## armourcore9brker

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163274
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163275


----------



## Black5Lion

Is the one with the solid front magnetic?
Like the ones they showed of at CES (IIRC)) where you can take if off to reveal the same mesh front?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163274
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163275


Thank you very much for the links, I am in the middle of ordering one right now with the mesh front. When I do a search off of their site, nothing comes up. I even had their rep earlier in the week look this up in their system and he could not find it.

I kept going back and forth on the mesh or solid front, the mesh won out just because I want to get as much airflow into this system as possible. I currently have an Air 240 which is open all around so the noise factor doesn't bother me at all considering how quiet my current system is to begin with.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163274
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163275


Interstingly enough the mobile site let me order it even though it said "Out of stock" and I now have a tracking number and it's on the way.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> Interstingly enough the mobile site let me order it even though it said "Out of stock" and I now have a tracking number and it's on the way.


Glad I ordered first thing yesterday morning when I did. Should be here on Tuesday. Hoping this isn't a heat box but nobody complained about SG05.


----------



## Fenda

I'm thinking of building a new gaming rig with the SG13. Any feedback on my shopping list?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor (£84.12 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£56.39 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87I GAMING AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£69.63 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£54.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£41.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (£179.98 @ Dabs)
*Other:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini-ITX Chassis - Black (£36.95)
*Other:* Silverstone SFX-L 500W '80 Plus Gold' Fully Modular Power Supply (£74.99)
*Total:* £598.04
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-15 20:34 GMT+0000_

I think I should be OK regarding dimensions. I was a bit worried about the GPU fitting in next to the PSU but based on their dimensions, it should be fine right?

*Edit:* Dropped from i5 to i3 as I am not looking to play very intensive games and I can always upgrade in future if need be.


----------



## j1bby

I'm looking to build a full loop in this case with a GTX 770, reading through the responses it seems people think that the best bet would be a 120mm radiator with a total thickness of about 50mm without a fan. I just wondering would something like a slim 140mm black ice radiator fit in this case with a refrence GTX 770?


----------



## j1bby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fenda*
> 
> I'm thinking of building a new gaming rig with the SG13. Any feedback on my shopping list?
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor (£84.12 @ Aria PC)
> *CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£56.39 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87I GAMING AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£69.63 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£54.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£41.98 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (£179.98 @ Dabs)
> *Other:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini-ITX Chassis - Black (£36.95)
> *Other:* Silverstone SFX-L 500W '80 Plus Gold' Fully Modular Power Supply (£74.99)
> *Total:* £598.04
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-15 20:34 GMT+0000_
> 
> I think I should be OK regarding dimensions. I was a bit worried about the GPU fitting in next to the PSU but based on their dimensions, it should be fine right?
> 
> *Edit:* Dropped from i5 to i3 as I am not looking to play very intensive games and I can always upgrade in future if need be.


Hi Fenda

Scan have the case and the PSU in stock if you wish to purchase from them, they also have your motherboard £5 cheaper.

PSU: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-sx500-lg-strider-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-single-rail-1x120mm-semi-fanless-

Case: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sugo-sst-sg13b-black-sff-mini-itx-case

In regards to the CPU and motherboard I would probably go with the Z97 platform as you will have support for the upcoming Intel refresh and as you said you will be doing some light gaming I would go with a G3258-k and overclock it. You've chosen the NZXT AIO, which should be able to handle an overclock









CPU: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/intel-pentium-k-anniversary-g3258-s1150-haswell-dual-core-32ghz-oc-up-to-45ghz-5-gt-s-dmi-32x-ratio-

Motherboard: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z97i-ac-intel-z97-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-dp-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx

The graphics card is entirely up to yourself, the GTX 960 you've chosen I think is a bit overpriced, I've seen some go for £141 on amazon new, there's been rumor of 4gb versions of the 960 coming soon. Personally if I had to buy a new graphics card at this time I would probably go with a 280 due to the extra VRam, found one for £129 on amazon if you don't mind a little extra noise and power consumption

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAPPHIRE-AMD-Graphics-Card-DDR5/dp/B00IRTXPBM/

If you are to ahead with your build as is the GPU should fit into the case just fine, and the power supply is a good fit for the case due to it's shorter length will probably make the build slightly easier


----------



## dougp

OK - AFAIK, this is the first full-loop in a SG13. Took me most of the weekend and almost resorted to throwing everything into an Elite 130 - but I'm happy with the results. I took out the Noctua fan, that thing was a jet engine, and put my Swiftech fan in. Running Intel Burn Test on Standard, nothing went over 50C. Running 3DMark Fire Strike, CPU hit 51C and GPU hit 45C at max. This is a delidded 3770k and a 980.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> OK - AFAIK, this is the first full-loop in a SG13. Took me most of the weekend and almost resorted to throwing everything into an Elite 130 - but I'm happy with the results. I took out the Noctua fan, that thing was a jet engine, and put my Swiftech fan in. Running Intel Burn Test on Standard, nothing went over 50C. Running 3DMark Fire Strike, CPU hit 51C and GPU hit 45C at max. This is a delidded 3770k and a 980.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done on getting everything to fit. +rep for the photos

I have the Asrock Z77E-ITX and Swiftech Apogee Drive II and that CPU socket placement on the motherboard can be frustrating since it is so close to the PCI-E slot. Looks like you have the input of the pump coming from the rad (which you can fill) and a 90-degree fitting from the pump's output in that long u-shaped tubing going around the PSU to your GPU, which ends back into the rad. I was wondering how people were going to accomplish connecting GPU ports with the PSU blocking them, but you did it!


----------



## Fenda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j1bby*
> 
> Hi Fenda
> 
> Scan have the case and the PSU in stock if you wish to purchase from them, they also have your motherboard £5 cheaper.
> 
> PSU: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-sx500-lg-strider-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-single-rail-1x120mm-semi-fanless-
> 
> Case: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sugo-sst-sg13b-black-sff-mini-itx-case
> 
> In regards to the CPU and motherboard I would probably go with the Z97 platform as you will have support for the upcoming Intel refresh and as you said you will be doing some light gaming I would go with a G3258-k and overclock it. You've chosen the NZXT AIO, which should be able to handle an overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/intel-pentium-k-anniversary-g3258-s1150-haswell-dual-core-32ghz-oc-up-to-45ghz-5-gt-s-dmi-32x-ratio-
> 
> Motherboard: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z97i-ac-intel-z97-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-dp-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx
> 
> The graphics card is entirely up to yourself, the GTX 960 you've chosen I think is a bit overpriced, I've seen some go for £141 on amazon new, there's been rumor of 4gb versions of the 960 coming soon. Personally if I had to buy a new graphics card at this time I would probably go with a 280 due to the extra VRam, found one for £129 on amazon if you don't mind a little extra noise and power consumption
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAPPHIRE-AMD-Graphics-Card-DDR5/dp/B00IRTXPBM/
> 
> If you are to ahead with your build as is the GPU should fit into the case just fine, and the power supply is a good fit for the case due to it's shorter length will probably make the build slightly easier


Thanks! That really helped and made a lot of sense. I swapped in that CPU and motherboard and found the 285 going for a decent price on Scan. The extra VRam doesn't seem like a huge win for me as by the time 3/4GB is the 'norm' I will be due an upgrade anyway. Also, I prefer the 285 over 280 as it appears to run quieter and consumes slightly less power as well as a few extra frames. I've just placed my orders for the following parts:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor (£52.59 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£57.97 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£89.96 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£54.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£41.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 285 2GB Video Card (£133.45 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Other:* Silverstone SFX-L 500W '80 Plus Gold' Fully Modular Power Supply (£73.80)
*Other:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini-ITX Chassis - Black (£36.98)
*Total:* £540.74
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-16 09:37 GMT+0000_


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Well done on getting everything to fit. +rep for the photos
> 
> I have the Asrock Z77E-ITX and Swiftech Apogee Drive II and that CPU socket placement on the motherboard can be frustrating since it is so close to the PCI-E slot. Looks like you have the input of the pump coming from the rad (which you can fill) and a 90-degree fitting from the pump's output in that long u-shaped tubing going around the PSU to your GPU, which ends back into the rad. I was wondering how people were going to accomplish connecting GPU ports with the PSU blocking them, but you did it!


I'm a big fan of the features, but man the socket placement is bad for this block. The flow goes Res -> Rad -> CPU/Pump -> GPU, took awhile to get all the air out. The res is a 3.5" Bitspower that is attached with rails/double-sided tape on the HDD mount. Getting the loop to the GPU was the biggest challenge - you won't be able to watercool if you have a longer PSU, or even a wider one. I'm currently on the 600w Silverstone - I'm going to reverse it today, because the fan gets damn loud sucking in hot air off the motherboard.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the features, but man the socket placement is bad for this block. The flow goes Res -> Rad -> CPU/Pump -> GPU, took awhile to get all the air out. The res is a 3.5" Bitspower that is attached with rails/double-sided tape on the HDD mount. Getting the loop to the GPU was the biggest challenge - you won't be able to watercool if you have a longer PSU, or even a wider one. I'm currently on the 600w Silverstone - I'm going to reverse it today, because the fan gets damn loud sucking in hot air off the motherboard.


I used to have the same motherboard and the CPU socket placement caused me a lot of headaches at times when trying to work with SFF cases.

Good thing the only part in my system getting water cooled is my CPU via AIO or a custom loop sounds like a total pain in this.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I used to have the same motherboard and the CPU socket placement caused me a lot of headaches at times when trying to work with SFF cases.
> 
> Good thing the only part in my system getting water cooled is my CPU via AIO or a custom loop sounds like a total pain in this.


I had to remove the heatspreaders from my Vengeance memory in order to get it to fit. Yay for voiding more warranties.


----------



## Moondancer

Hi, just found this case and i love it with the (fake) aluminium front, and was thinking about if this case could house an r9 290x tri-x card it is a 12 inch card so i know i would have to cut the case but the question still stands. What is longest this case could take with cutting? I've read that it can take an msi 970 without cutting. and that is a 10.6 inch card.


----------



## KaffieneKing

That card is physically longer than the case is so it won't fit!


----------



## Moondancer

Oh thans for pointing that out







, well then club 3D royalKing it is!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I had to remove the heatspreaders from my Vengeance memory in order to get it to fit. Yay for voiding more warranties.


That sucks. I had the same issue with the RVZ01 when I owned that case, had to sell my old ram to get low profile sticks last year.

Do you guys know if you buy the mesh version and later I decide that I want the faceplate, can that be ordered separately from Silverstone?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That sucks. I had the same issue with the RVZ01 when I owned that case, had to sell my old ram to get low profile sticks last year.
> 
> Do you guys know if you buy the mesh version and later I decide that I want the faceplate, can that be ordered separately from Silverstone?


Yes, $10 + shipping is the price I just got. I plan on getting it for some mods.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Yes, $10 + shipping is the price I just got. I plan on getting it for some mods.


Nice, where can I order that from? For $10 that is not bad. How does the front panel go over the front mesh, is it magnetic?

I should have this case later today so I'll be posting some build pics later. I am so surprised that none of the review sites have the case yet for review by now. Hoping with a 140mm PSU it isn't insanely tight in this case.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice, where can I order that from? For $10 that is not bad. How does the front panel go over the front mesh, is it magnetic?
> 
> I should have this case later today so I'll be posting some build pics later. I am so surprised that none of the review sites have the case yet for review by now. Hoping with a 140mm PSU it isn't insanely tight in this case.


You need to reach out to Silverstone's Sales department of your respective country. I can say, that for the US, I was told it would be at least 4 weeks until I'd be able to order one since the case is so new.

I'm leaning towards just ordering the solid front case because I've decided I could potentially mod the side panels and the drive mount portion. Might be cheaper/easier to just get a new one.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> You need to reach out to Silverstone's Sales department of your respective country. I can say, that for the US, I was told it would be at least 4 weeks until I'd be able to order one since the case is so new.
> 
> I'm leaning towards just ordering the solid front case because I've decided I could potentially mod the side panels and the drive mount portion. Might be cheaper/easier to just get a new one.


Thanks! I'll reach out to them later this week to see if I can order one. I do live in the US and 4 weeks kinda stinks but isn't too bad since I'm in no hurry.

I have the case in front of me right now and I'm moving my components over into it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I'm bummed out now, the power led connector tore off so easily on the front panel its not even funny.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm bummed out now, the power led connector tore off so easily on the front panel its not even funny.


That's the reset switch.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> That's the reset switch.


Doug, I think its the power wires because when I put the 2 ends together it powers up my system. Also if you look at my pic, the reset switch still has its plugs connected while to the left the power button right underneath is where these would go.

Do you guys think that Silverstone will send me a new front panel or replacement switch if I get into contact with them tomorrow?

I really like the look of this case, it's very nice. I'll post some pics up here shortly of my build, just not happy that the power button is now dead. I can temporarily get a momentary switch for this.

I bought it from Newegg whom is out of stock on this case and their RMA totally sucks.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are some pics of my unboxing and build. I don't have any good final build with the cover on due to the stupid power switch.


----------



## dougp

I would reach out to SilverStone. My cables are pretty solid, a few times my front panel was dangling by wires while I shifted around my fan or video card.


----------



## CaptainZombie

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I would reach out to SilverStone. My cables are pretty solid, a few times my front panel was dangling by wires while I shifted around my fan or video card.


I'll give them a call tomorrow morning and I also reached out to Tony Ou on Hardforums where he frequents in hope I get some kind of answer.

If you are mounting the HDD's to the bracket, I highly recommend that people buy SATA cables that are right angled or else you will be in trouble with a 140mm PSU. I need to head to Tiger Direct tomorrow to get a pair. I'd buy the Silverstone Sata CP11 ultra thin cables, but they are just too much money.


----------



## weredawg

@CaptainZombie that build looks great







Hope you get that front panel fixed soon.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> @CaptainZombie that build looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get that front panel fixed soon.


Thanks!








I really like how small and compact this case is. I need to get some new SATA cables though, either right angled ones or order some of those ultra thin ones that Silverstone sells but I'll probably just get some right angled ones since they are cheaper. The HDD tray is a ***** to remove with the 140mm PSU and I am even using the PP05e cable kit from Silverstone.

I'm hoping they do the right thing and send a new panel out since the reset and power cables are placed on to the panel very shoddy and are flimsy. I've owned several Silverstone cases in the past and the way the power and reset cables are on there is odd that they would go cheap. If not then I'll just go back to my Elite 130 which is a tad bit longer of a case.


----------



## Fenda

@CaptainZombie Nice! It looks pretty similar to one I just built. Is that an SFX-L 500w PSU?

In terms of cooling, how are your temps? I have a Kraken X31 liquid cooler and seeing 40c+ idle temps without any overclocking on my Pentium g3258.

Newbie questions, but is the fan supposed to blowing area towards or away from the radiator? I have mine set up in the same location as you but I have the non-mesh front panel so I feel like its exhausting air into a solid wall 1 inch away. Also, my PSU fan is facing downward because I thought it would be good to pull out hot air from the motherboard and out the back. Yours is facing up. Which is best?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fenda*
> 
> @CaptainZombie Nice! It looks pretty similar to one I just built. Is that an SFX-L 500w PSU?
> 
> In terms of cooling, how are your temps? I have a Kraken X31 liquid cooler and seeing 40c+ idle temps without any overclocking on my Pentium g3258.
> 
> Newbie questions, but is the fan supposed to blowing area towards or away from the radiator? I have mine set up in the same location as you but I have the non-mesh front panel so I feel like its exhausting air into a solid wall 1 inch away. Also, my PSU fan is facing downward because I thought it would be good to pull out hot air from the motherboard and out the back. Yours is facing up. Which is best?


I have the Strider Plus Gold 550W PSU which is 140mm in length. I can't see trying to get anything longer than that in there if you are going to use the HDD tray for those that plan to use longer PSU's.

I can't give an accurate number on temps because as of right now, I do not have the cover on my system because the power button is broken on the front panel due to the wires tearing off.

This will be interesting with temps since I'm running a 980 in there too, but can't really check without the cover on.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I called Silverstone support and they are sending me out another power switch. For those that are going with this case, just be very careful with the wires in that area on the panel.


----------



## venturizhou

@Fenda

You want your radiator set to intake, push or pull not that much of a difference. Does the solid one have a filter too? I have mine flipped to exhaust air from the case, I don't think it's that big of a deal.

Cooling in this system is pretty good, I think it's really dependent on how much heat your video card is throwing around in your case. I run a Core i7-4790k @ 4.7 GHz with 1.235 volts cooled by a H75. I peaked around 80-81 in OCCT.


----------



## pkzip

does everyone use water cooling here ?
Doesn't anyone have normal air cooling photos ?
I want to change the case to SG13 but;
My cooler is 65mm high (40mm kuzoti + 25mm Fan)
Can anyone pelase send some photos showing the distance between the air cooler and PSU.
If needed I can get a thin fan :


But I'd like to keep the 25mm thick fan on the MB
My idea is to give air flow to the entire Mainboard so I took of the stock fan from the cooler and put a 120mm fan over it and now it cools the whole mainboard...


----------



## JasterOne

If you will use SFX PS - i think it possible.


----------



## crea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Does anyone know what this person did to create these dust filters?
> 
> 
> 
> This came from http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1
> 
> Google Translate doesn't make much sense of the caption...
> 防塵方面只有自己加工一下... = Dust aspect only about their own processing ...
> What?


That is some filter materials of 0.17mm thick, with a size of 20cm x 100cm being trimmed to fit the case.
Then fixed onto the case by using double sided tape


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crea*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Does anyone know what this person did to create these dust filters?
> 
> 
> 
> This came from http://global.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2162686&extra=page%3D1&page=1
> 
> Google Translate doesn't make much sense of the caption...
> 防塵方面只有自己加工一下... = Dust aspect only about their own processing ...
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> That is some filter materials of 0.17mm thick, with a size of 20cm x 100cm being trimmed to fit the case.
> Then fixed onto the case by using double sided tape
Click to expand...

Thanks for that detailed explanation. Is it safe to assume that this build from that thread I linked is yours?


----------



## Riotta

I don't use water cooling here's some of my photos:



It's Cooler Master Gemin II M4 with the same low profile fan that You pkzip posted. it got like 1cm clearance between the PSU and it's 59mm tall, I think it's too large but despite that it is very quiet, cooling in such scenario isn't too good. Warning: max for this case cpu height is 60mm! Glad that I didn't pick Prolimatech Samuel 17 for this case cause it couldn't fit for sure even with low profile fan.







Pic above is best for the clearance idea of this cooling, almost none







.



Finally with PSU attached.

And the bonus pic.



And... the temps in room with 25C ambient.



Well, this is in idle mode... hmm nothing to write home about tbh, I have a feeling that stock cooler might have better results (but louder), didn't tested it in this case though. Disappointed by this cooler considering it has 120mm fan and this is on Haswell i5.

Hope those pictures help somebody, I think that for cooling options there are better picks f.e. a bit lower Silverstone Argon AR6 or overpriced Noctua NH-L9i. If my thermal paste will not improve (break) with time I will consider one of those for cpu cooling.


----------



## crea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Thanks for that detailed explanation. Is it safe to assume that this build from that thread I linked is yours?


Nope, that build isn't mine. It's just that I am a member of that forum as well.
The details were posted at later pages of the thread which you linked.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> I don't use water cooling here's some of my photos:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Cooler Master Gemin II M4 with the same low profile fan that You pkzip posted. it got like 1cm clearance between the PSU and it's 59mm tall, I think it's too large but despite that it is very quiet, cooling in such scenario isn't too good. Warning: max for this case cpu height is 60mm! Glad that I didn't pick Prolimatech Samuel 17 for this case cause it couldn't fit for sure even with low profile fan.


flip the PSU to bottom intake, and flip the HSF fan to pull mode, the PSU then pulls air from the under-side through HSF heatsink.

elevated PSU intake won't affect it much, not to an extent of an artificial hot-box anyway.


----------



## pkzip

Riotta: Thank you very much, now I have an idea of what possibiliteis I have...
But your idle temp. is really high if it is really 50C, my idle is 38C with i5 3470+kuzoti


----------



## Fenda

@venturizhou

The solid SG13 does not have a filter, which doesn't seem to be noted in the manual. I can only really have the radiator set up one way so that the pipes face point towards the CPU. So I guess that's intake by default? The fan is on the outside pointing towards the case front. Here are some (pretty terrible) pictures of my completed build.


----------



## mcknigk

Hey everyone - going to be converting my Temjin TJ08-E mATX build into a SG13 mini-ITX. Ordered the parts today, gonna post pics! I'm pumped.

Here is the build:

CPU: i5-4670K
MOBO: Asrock Z87E-ITX
GPU: Asus GTX 980 Reference Card
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3 1866MHz (2x4GB DIMMs)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
HDD: WD Blue 1 TB
PSU: Silverstone ST60F-PB 600 W 80+ Bronze
CPU Cooler: Zalman LQ-310 w/ 2x Nocuta NF-F12 IndustrialPPC-3000 PWM in push-pull config

Let me know if anyone has any questions/things they'd like me to experiment with.


----------



## ilgello

For the guys who put a MSI 970gtx 4g in the case, what revision is your card ? I have found out that new V1.3 cards, seems to have the 980gtx cooler, sticking out an extra 15mm or so.

The card could not be installed in my modded sg05 and I am now wondering if it will hit the front panel on this case too.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgello*
> 
> For the guys who put a MSI 970gtx 4g in the case, what revision is your card ? I have found out that new V1.3 cards, *seems to have the 980gtx cooler*, sticking out an extra 15mm or so.
> 
> The card could not be installed in my modded sg05 and I am now wondering if it will hit the front panel on this case too.


The Titan cooler, or MSI's custom 980 cooler?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> The Titan cooler, or MSI's custom 980 cooler?


think he meant the msi cooler


----------



## ilgello

Yes obviously:

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=253874.msg1459283#msg1459283


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgello*
> 
> Yes obviously:
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=253874.msg1459283#msg1459283


Well, obviously, it won't work if you look at the card specifications - it's 10.96 inches long, and the max the SG13 takes is 10.5 inches.


----------



## ilgello

Splendid


----------



## tornado99

Hi,

I'm thinking of the following spec for my SG13

Intel i5 4430s
Msi 750 GTX Gaming 2GB
Msi Z871 Gaming Ac Mboard
GM550 Cooler Master 550W PSU
NZKT Kraken X41 Cooling

Two questions!

1. I am wondering what the largest possible water cooler thickness is. I am thinking of using a Kraken X41 (radiator 36mm, fan 25mm). Will it fit? Will the GPU get in the way?

2. Does anyone know of a quiet, fully modular 140mm or 150mm PSU? (the GM550 is only semi-modular)


----------



## toolio20

Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:

"Front is made of CARDBOARD"
"Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."

Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of the following spec for my SG13
> 
> Intel i5 4430s
> Msi 750 GTX Gaming 2GB
> Msi Z871 Gaming Ac Mboard
> GM550 Cooler Master 550W PSU
> NZKT Kraken X41 Cooling
> 
> Two questions!
> 
> 1. I am wondering what the largest possible water cooler thickness is. I am thinking of using a Kraken X41 (radiator 36mm, fan 25mm). Will it fit? Will the GPU get in the way?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know of a quiet, fully modular 140mm or 150mm PSU? (the GM550 is only semi-modular)


The max room is around 92mm - so yes, you could fit the X41 with a push/pull config if you wanted to. The GPU could get in the way, I'd recommend going to a 120mm version.

As for your quiet, fully modular PSU - Silverstone also makes 140mm semi-fanless (i.e. silent) ATX PSUs - I own a 550w and I'm happy with it (it's not in this build, though.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:
> 
> "Front is made of CARDBOARD"
> "Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."
> 
> Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?


My mesh is exactly that - mesh.


----------



## tornado99

Thanks,

I can't seem to find any semi-fanless silverstone PSUs. The strider gold 550W is around 40-43db at low/medium load. So fairly quiet, but not perfect...

I found a review where somebody had shoved a BitFenix Fury 550W 160mm PSU in the SG13 - that would open up a lot more options. I'm planning to use just the bottom hard drive mount, not the top bay, so maybe a larger PSU is possible?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:
> 
> "Front is made of CARDBOARD"
> "Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."
> 
> Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?


It seems like a hard mesh to me, not sure where the cardboard is coming from. I did have an issue with the power/reset PCB with the power wires coming loose. I did receive a new one yesterday from Silverstone which Joel added extra glue to the wires.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I can't seem to find any semi-fanless silverstone PSUs. The strider gold 550W is around 40-43db at low/medium load. So fairly quiet, but not perfect...
> 
> I found a review where somebody had shoved a BitFenix Fury 550W 160mm PSU in the SG13 - that would open up a lot more options. I'm planning to use just the bottom hard drive mount, not the top bay, so maybe a larger PSU is possible?


I never noticed my Strider being loud. You can fit a larger PSU in, but it will run into issues with a radiator and drives mounted up top.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:
> 
> "Front is made of CARDBOARD"
> "Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."
> 
> Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?


We believe he has a SG13B-Q, which uses a plastic front panel that resembles brushed aluminum finish. For this particular model, the case is shipped from the factory with a thin protective film applied over the front panel to prevent damage during shipping or assembly. It indeed scratches easily because you are supposed to remove this film after installation, maybe we should have noted this in the manual?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We believe he has a SG13B-Q, which uses a plastic front panel that resembles brushed aluminum finish. For this particular model, the case is shipped from the factory with a thin protective film applied over the front panel to prevent damage during shipping or assembly. It indeed scratches easily because you are supposed to remove this film after installation, maybe we should have noted this in the manual?


Heya,

Any chance of a white version of the SG13 down the road? Or perhaps the response to the white SG05 wasn't strong enough to justify a SG13 version?


----------



## Kokin

A white version would be very nice.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:
> 
> "Front is made of CARDBOARD"
> "Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."
> 
> Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?
> 
> 
> 
> We believe he has a SG13B-Q, which uses a plastic front panel that resembles brushed aluminum finish. For this particular model, the case is shipped from the factory with a thin protective film applied over the front panel to prevent damage during shipping or assembly. It indeed scratches easily because you are supposed to remove this film after installation, maybe we should have noted this in the manual?
Click to expand...

Maybe they got confused and thought the shipping box was the case?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Only one review on newegg, and it's rather alarming:
> 
> "Front is made of CARDBOARD"
> "Cons: While the description says the front is made of plastic, it is not. It is made of cardboard! If I press on it, my finger will punch right through. The cardboard has a coating and I can easily scratch it with my fingernail. Be warned."
> 
> Can any owners of the meshed version comment on this? I was assuming based on...well, damn near every modern enclosure in existence, that the mesh would be made of metal, similar to the perforated front fascia/bay covers of said legion of cases. Is the reviewer off his rocker, or what...?
> 
> 
> 
> We believe he has a SG13B-Q, which uses a plastic front panel that resembles brushed aluminum finish. For this particular model, the case is shipped from the factory with a thin protective film applied over the front panel to prevent damage during shipping or assembly. It indeed scratches easily because you are supposed to remove this film after installation, maybe we should have noted this in the manual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they got confused and thought the shipping box was the case?
Click to expand...

that might just be _the case_.


----------



## tornado99

Can anyone tell me this distance between the edge of a 120 mm cooler and the wall of the case?

I'm thinking of going for a Kraken X41 140mm cooler, or Corsair H90 140mm cooler, but am worried that the end of my graphic card will block their installation.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Can anyone tell me this distance between the edge of a 120 mm cooler and the wall of the case?
> 
> I'm thinking of going for a Kraken X41 140mm cooler, or Corsair H90 140mm cooler, but am worried that the end of my graphic card will block their installation.


Which edge? There's not a lot of room between a 120mm radiator and a video card that's full length. I don't believe a 140mm rad would work with a long video card.


----------



## tornado99

It's ok, I found the information in the manual. Basically 140mm cooler limits you to a graphics card of "267mm - thickness of the radiator".

Think I'll go for a 120mm radiator + a 160mm fully modular PSU + thin cables. Now I need to work out how thick I can go on the radiator without hitting the PSU cables...

Also, is a single thick radiator with one fan better or worse than a thin radiator with 2 fans in push-pull?


----------



## venturizhou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> It's ok, I found the information in the manual. Basically 140mm cooler limits you to a graphics card of "267mm - thickness of the radiator".
> 
> Think I'll go for a 120mm radiator + a 160mm fully modular PSU + thin cables. Now I need to work out how thick I can go on the radiator without hitting the PSU cables...
> 
> Also, is a single thick radiator with one fan better or worse than a thin radiator with 2 fans in push-pull?


I don't think a 160mm is going to fit with that section to mount your drives, I think you'll basically run right into it. I'm guessing if you mount a 3.5 in there sideways it be fine. The manual says 90mm basically is max thickness.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I wish I knew how to make custom cables, this case begs for it due to the size. It sucks having the extra cable length, even with the PP05-e set which is already a shorter cable length.

I will say that Joel at Silverstone did an awesome job with the new PCB I received on Saturday for the power/reset switch, he placed a whole bunch of glue over the wires on the board so hopefully they do not go anywhere.

Has anyone tried the ultra thin Silverstone Sata cables? I was considering getting a set of these, but some of the reviews on Newegg aren't that great.


----------



## venturizhou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wish I knew how to make custom cables, this case begs for it due to the size. It sucks having the extra cable length, even with the PP05-e set which is already a shorter cable length.
> 
> I will say that Joel at Silverstone did an awesome job with the new PCB I received on Saturday for the power/reset switch, he placed a whole bunch of glue over the wires on the board so hopefully they do not go anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone tried the ultra thin Silverstone Sata cables? I was considering getting a set of these, but some of the reviews on Newegg aren't that great.


I just got the same issue with the power and reset PCB, it definitely was not a strong hold. Only the positive wire for the power switch came off and the negative wire for the reset switch. I am planning just to shorten the PP05-E kit so it should save me a lot of work. I'm just looking at YouTube for help.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> I just got the same issue with the power and reset PCB, it definitely was not a strong hold.I am planning just to shorten the PP05-E kit so it should save me a lot of work. I'm just looking at YouTube for help.


I would contact [email protected] and tell them what happened. I think they really need to hear from a few people how cheap the cables were placed on the power/reset PCB. Nothing against Silverstone which I have owned many of their cases/PSU's in the past, but some things are really cheap on this case, including the paint coming off on the HDD tray and I'm having a bit of an issue closing the panel for the case. Not even my Cooler Master Elite 130 had these kind of issues and that is a $40 case with more space meaning that it probably was more expensive to produce.


----------



## ilgello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgello*
> 
> For the guys who put a MSI 970gtx 4g in the case, what revision is your card ? I have found out that new V1.3 cards, seems to have the 980gtx cooler, sticking out an extra 15mm or so.
> 
> The card could not be installed in my modded sg05 and I am now wondering if it will hit the front panel on this case too.


An update on this, basically if you remove the black plastic shroud (wouldn't know how to call it) from the heatsink assembly, it will fit.

It might be the same story with the MSI 980gtx.


----------



## mcknigk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wish I knew how to make custom cables, this case begs for it due to the size. It sucks having the extra cable length, even with the PP05-e set which is already a shorter cable length.
> 
> I will say that Joel at Silverstone did an awesome job with the new PCB I received on Saturday for the power/reset switch, he placed a whole bunch of glue over the wires on the board so hopefully they do not go anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone tried the ultra thin Silverstone Sata cables? I was considering getting a set of these, but some of the reviews on Newegg aren't that great.


I just ordered a pair of the CP11 low profile SATA cables from Amazon, the 300mm blue version. I read the same bad reviews, figured I'll return them if they are garbage. I'll keep ya posted.

Still waiting for my SG13 to arrive. Is this quality of the case really that poor? I sold the farm to convert my mATX build to mini-ITX so it's a bit alarming to hear that.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcknigk*
> 
> I just ordered a pair of the CP11 low profile SATA cables from Amazon, the 300mm blue version. I read the same bad reviews, figured I'll return them if they are garbage. I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Still waiting for my SG13 to arrive. Is this quality of the case really that poor? I sold the farm to convert my mATX build to mini-ITX so it's a bit alarming to hear that.


I wouldn't go as far as saying it's poor, just wish things like the PCB and case cover were a little better. Just be careful with the front panel so the wires don't tear off the PCB, other than that its a pretty good case. I don't regret picking this case at all and hope to put it through its paces later in the week as I want to see how temps are under full load.


----------



## venturizhou

Yeah I sent Silverstone an email and they were pretty quick to respond about a replacement piece coming out which is very nice of them. I am pretty pleased with the case overall especially at the price point, it's compact but has just enough to build a pretty nice unit, they need like special SG13 variant PSU cables though.

I am getting equipment to snip it shorter hopefully it won't be too hard.


----------



## mcknigk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> Yeah I sent Silverstone an email and they were pretty quick to respond about a replacement piece coming out which is very nice of them. I am pretty pleased with the case overall especially at the price point, it's compact but has just enough to build a pretty nice unit, they need like special SG13 variant PSU cables though.
> 
> I am getting equipment to snip it shorter hopefully it won't be too hard.


I'd be very curious to know how this goes, I'm considering doing it myself. The PP05-E cables are still excessively long, the power cable could be 1/3 its length


----------



## ilgello

Might be a good idea hot gluing those cable if they are that weak


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as saying it's poor, just wish things like the PCB and case cover were a little better. Just be careful with the front panel so the wires don't tear off the PCB, other than that its a pretty good case. I don't regret picking this case at all and hope to put it through its paces later in the week as I want to see how temps are under full load.


I have to agree, particularly on the "shell" portion. I'd have easily paid $15-20 more in order to get 3 body pieces as opposed to 1 big one - something the V1 does easily. I'd also kill in order to get a SFX bracket that shifted the PSU farther away from the motherboard/center. I might make a custom one.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I have to agree, particularly on the "shell" portion. I'd have easily paid $15-20 more in order to get 3 body pieces as opposed to 1 big one - something the V1 does easily. I'd also kill in order to get a SFX bracket that shifted the PSU farther away from the motherboard/center. I might make a custom one.


I'd agree with you on paying an extra $15-20 for the 3 body pieces as the shells tend to be so problematic. I'm also keeping my eyes peeled for Cooler Master. I had a discussion in one of the threads with their product manager and he stated to be on a look out around Computex time on ITX so it'll be interesting to see what else comes to the market. I thought 2015 was going to be the year for ITX cases, but not too much has been shown or released from other manufacturers.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'd agree with you on paying an extra $15-20 for the 3 body pieces as the shells tend to be so problematic. I'm also keeping my eyes peeled for Cooler Master. I had a discussion in one of the threads with their product manager and he stated to be on a look out around Computex time on ITX so it'll be interesting to see what else comes to the market. I thought 2015 was going to be the year for ITX cases, but not too much has been shown or released from other manufacturers.


I'm still really considering the QBX if I can get it in a trade or a deal.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I'm still really considering the QBX if I can get it in a trade or a deal.


Which case is that, do you have a link you can share to look at it?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which case is that, do you have a link you can share to look at it?


It's more like a M1 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1493755/techpowerup-cougar-qbx-mini-itx-tower-chassis/0_50


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> It's more like a M1 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1493755/techpowerup-cougar-qbx-mini-itx-tower-chassis/0_50


Ahhh, yeah I remember this case now.


----------



## NicolasTMills

which is better?? Model SG13B-Q Black Plastic front panel, or Model SG13B Mesh front panel ?


----------



## Riotta

Plastic front panel will gather less dust outside and inside also easier to clean, mesh will be approx 2-3 degrees cooler for the whole system, you can install led fan if you like and have disco, and it will gather dust easier.


----------



## TMatzelle60

What color is power and hdd led?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> What color is power and hdd led?


Like this


Found this pic here: https://jumeenotech.wordpress.com/2015/03/19/silverstone-sg13-build-log/


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks +1

Also how is the 3.5 hdd installed looking to install it with a water cooler. want to make sure I'm good

also is the led able to be changed?


----------



## Mang Keon

Hello,
Since SG-05 is basically a slighly shorter sg-13, might as well share my ongoing mod for those wanting a 3 piece cover solution

@CaptainZombie @dougp especially.


.


I used a door sweeper part for rails. something like this--->http://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-B59-36H-36-Inches/dp/B0000CBIJQ
My psu is 450 sfx gold with pp-05 set.

I re-used parts from the case itself.Other parts are cnc'ed acrylics, front assembly which added 2cm for long graphics card, and the side and top covers.
Main design alteration though is the handle /cover front .

cable management though.LOL


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Thanks +1
> 
> Also how is the 3.5 hdd installed looking to install it with a water cooler. want to make sure I'm good
> 
> also is the led able to be changed?


According to page 12 of the manual it takes up the whole bottom part of the top panel.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf

I don't know about changing the LEDs.

PS: I don't own this case, just pulling this info from online.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It seems like a hard mesh to me, not sure where the cardboard is coming from. I did have an issue with the power/reset PCB with the power wires coming loose. I did receive a new one yesterday from Silverstone which Joel added extra glue to the wires.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We believe he has a SG13B-Q, which uses a plastic front panel that resembles brushed aluminum finish. For this particular model, the case is shipped from the factory with a thin protective film applied over the front panel to prevent damage during shipping or assembly. It indeed scratches easily because you are supposed to remove this film after installation, maybe we should have noted this in the manual?


Thanks for the answers, guys - the review was actually listed as being for the SG13B, not the other way around, so I don't know how homeboy could punch his finger "through" a solid piece of plastic? Then again, the review as a whole was weird, so whatever. Again, appreciate the clarification...


----------



## TMatzelle60

IDK what i want to do either a Air 240 Z97 Gryphon build or a SG13 ASRock Z97 itx build

Im only using 1 graphic card and 8 gb of ram

But i will be using a 3.5 4tb will that fit with water cooling


----------



## venturizhou

So I followed the guide on YouTube by Lutroo for crimping and it was much easier than I thought. Not pretty but I halved the length of the PP05-E cables so less cable clutter in my system and then just cabled tied them to keep it neater.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> So I followed the guide on YouTube by Lutroo for crimping and it was much easier than I thought. Not pretty but I halved the length of the PP05-E cables so less cable clutter in my system and then just cabled tied them to keep it neater.


You didn't have to separate them the whole way. I need to get around to working on my spare PP05-E cable set, I'll probably sleeve them. Shorten cables + hard-line the watercooling.

Yummy.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Any owners of the SG13 can you tell me if you can change the red and blue led? are they just glued in 3mm or 5mm bulbs?


----------



## alexelemental

Hello I just subscribed to the forum to ask about this case I would like to build an i7 4790k evga gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 into it with the silverstone sfx sx500lg psu but i am worried about the temps due to the small space inside i cant spend on custom water loop i dont plan to overclock anything but im not sure what aio water cooler to use thought about corsair h series,silverstone tundra, nzxt kraken,cooler master seidon but then i saw good benchmarks on the zalman lq310. Can any owner of an aio cooler post temps under load with room temps too please? My room can get hot in summer live in desert climate. Thank you in advance


----------



## venturizhou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Hello I just subscribed to the forum to ask about this case I would like to build an i7 4790k evga gtx 980 sc acx 2.0 into it with the silverstone sfx sx500lg psu but i am worried about the temps due to the small space inside i cant spend on custom water loop i dont plan to overclock anything but im not sure what aio water cooler to use thought about corsair h series,silverstone tundra, nzxt kraken,cooler master seidon but then i saw good benchmarks on the zalman lq310. Can any owner of an aio cooler post temps under load with room temps too please? My room can get hot in summer live in desert climate. Thank you in advance


Just to give you a rough estimate, I ran Prime95 blend test for a little over an hour and I topped out at 78-83C between the four cores. I currently run a Core i7-4790K 4.7 @ 1.235 volts cooled by a H75 and my ambient is 13.3C


----------



## alexelemental

I see. Thank you very much for your reply so it does get pretty hotter than i was expecting


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> I see. Thank you very much for your reply so it does get pretty hotter than i was expecting


Given his specs, I'd say that's actually impressive for a 120mm cooler on prime95.


----------



## alexelemental

You are right about that since he overclocked it to 4.7ghz so with the stock setting how much lower would the temps get it would only turbo up to 4.4 right?


----------



## tornado99

Hi,

Could somebody measure the actual distance between the front case edge and the edge of the itx board? The manual says only *90mm* for an AIO liquid cooler, but I'm hoping to sneak one of these in (*93mm!*):

http://www.enermax.co.uk/liqtech/

(A quick calculation suggests there should be 94mm space if the m-itx is right up against the back edge of the case)


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> You are right about that since he overclocked it to 4.7ghz so with the stock setting how much lower would the temps get it would only turbo up to 4.4 right?


It's more about voltage than speed of CPU. I would get up to 70C in Prime95 on my 3770k at stock with a H80i cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody measure the actual distance between the front case edge and the edge of the itx board? The manual says only *90mm* for an AIO liquid cooler, but I'm hoping to sneak one of these in (*93mm!*):
> 
> http://www.enermax.co.uk/liqtech/
> 
> (A quick calculation suggests there should be 94mm space if the m-itx is right up against the back edge of the case)


I had a H80i in push/pull and had issues plugging the 24pin into my Z77E-ITX. I had barely enough clearance for a 38mm rad, this would be pushing it. You'd probably be fine in either push or pull, though (in terms of performance.)


----------



## tornado99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> It's more about voltage than speed of CPU. I would get up to 70C in Prime95 on my 3770k at stock with a H80i cooler.
> I had a H80i in push/pull and had issues plugging the 24pin into my Z77E-ITX. I had barely enough clearance for a 38mm rad, this would be pushing it. You'd probably be fine in either push or pull, though (in terms of performance.)


Thanks. I actually noticed they have another model with a 27mm radiator, so total thickness of 77mm is slightly shorter than the H80i. There's also this new one from Silverstone which is recommended, but has few reviews: http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=547


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Thanks. I actually noticed they have another model with a 27mm radiator, so total thickness of 77mm is slightly shorter than the H80i. There's also this new one from Silverstone which is recommended, but has few reviews: http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=547


I'd rather have one of these as it's expandable - http://www.fractal-design.com/home/t12


----------



## Tempest2000

Is the Sugo SG13 for sale in the US? I haven't found a place to buy one.


----------



## venturizhou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Is the Sugo SG13 for sale in the US? I haven't found a place to buy one.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163274&cm_re=sg13b-_-11-163-274-_-Product


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venturizhou*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163274&cm_re=sg13b-_-11-163-274-_-Product


Awesome, thanks. NE was the first place I looked and didn't find it. I guess their product search only does full token searches


----------



## tornado99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I'd rather have one of these as it's expandable - http://www.fractal-design.com/home/t12


Out of interest were you using a 150mm or 140mm PSU with your H80i? I'm thinking of H80i + 150mm fully modular PSU, but space might be tight!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Out of interest were you using a 150mm or 140mm PSU with your H80i? I'm thinking of H80i + 150mm fully modular PSU, but space might be tight!


Using an SFX PSU, so I'm not a good metric.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Big question. If i use a 120mm AIO water cooler can i still use a 3.5 hdd


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Big question. If i use a 120mm AIO water cooler can i still use a 3.5 hdd


yes


----------



## TMatzelle60

Does anyone know if its possible to change the LED on this case


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to change the LED on this case


How would it _not_ be possible?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> How would it _not_ be possible?


Hot glue. Hot glue everywhere.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Well that really doesn't explain a lot what i would like to know is it 3mm led bulbs or what.


----------



## fleetfeather

Can someone explain to me again as to why a Swiftech H140-X wouldn't work in this case? I remember discussion about this, but can't recall the specifics.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Can someone explain to me again as to why a Swiftech H140-X wouldn't work in this case? I remember discussion about this, but can't recall the specifics.


My understanding is it fits but blocks the GPU. It seems like it would be the easiest way by far to get custom water in this case.


----------



## alexelemental

Question for the owner's I was wondering if installing a top handle would be sturdy enough for carrying this as a lan box or is the cover metal sheet too slim?


----------



## jtd871

Would this ( http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Carrying-Series-SUGO-PACK/dp/B001NPEBLA ) work?


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd871*
> 
> Would this ( http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Carrying-Series-SUGO-PACK/dp/B001NPEBLA ) work?


I saw that bag before but still Id like the case to have a handle, but I dont know how slim the metal is and because its a one piece cover for both sides and top maybe it would be too flimsy.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> My understanding is it fits but blocks the GPU. It seems like it would be the easiest way by far to get custom water in this case.


Ahh, gotcha!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> My understanding is it fits but blocks the GPU. It seems like it would be the easiest way by far to get custom water in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, gotcha!
Click to expand...

I still am scratching my head over the decision to move the 140mm fan mounts to the center of the case. (blocking the GPU hole in the front panel)

Could anyone here with an SG13 post some pics with a 140mm fan set to the side of the mount holes? I think physically there's enough room to use a 140mm fan/rad without hitting the GPU.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> OK - AFAIK, this is the first full-loop in a SG13. Took me most of the weekend and almost resorted to throwing everything into an Elite 130 - but I'm happy with the results. I took out the Noctua fan, that thing was a jet engine, and put my Swiftech fan in. Running Intel Burn Test on Standard, nothing went over 50C. Running 3DMark Fire Strike, CPU hit 51C and GPU hit 45C at max. This is a delidded 3770k and a 980.


Hello dougp could you please list all the parts and specs you used for your custom water loop im considering maybe a titan x and think i should go custom but im new to it. Thanks in advance


----------



## freshleaf

Just posting here to give heads up to those planning on installing a 140mm fan/radiator. If you go with this set up the bracket for the dive mount at the top of the case is completely useless as there isn't enough clearance between the fan/radiator to mount any SSD's, let a alone a 3.5" drive. So, if you're going with a 140mm fan/radiator set up you're left only being able to use the single drive mount in the floor of the case. This is particularly annoying as nowhere on the Silverstone website, nor the manual does it state this as an issue. I currently only have a single SSD installed at the moment, but I plan on adding more drives, so I will have to replace to fan with a 120mm, which is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## hajosattila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Here are some pics of my unboxing and build. I don't have any good final build with the cover on due to the stupid power switch.


that build looks great!!!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Hello dougp could you please list all the parts and specs you used for your custom water loop im considering maybe a titan x and think i should go custom but im new to it. Thanks in advance


I'm in the process of rebuilding my loop at the moment, let me finish picking up some fittings tomorrow and I'll post more pics & parts.


----------



## alexelemental

Awesome dougp yesterday my friends were laughing at my idea to put a titan x in there my brother and his buddy arent fans of small form factor they were saying i was gonna build a shoebox sized heater even thouh i told them you can build a custom water loop in the thing like you did hehe


----------



## tornado99

Just completed my Sugo Build, very pleased with the result. Quiet, powerful, small!

Intel G3258 (OC to 4.3 GHz)
Nvidia GTX 960
Corsair CS650M PSU
CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL AIO
Corsair LP Vengeance 8GB
Samsung 850 EVO SSD 120GB
Silverstone CP11 Short SATA cable

Component selection:
- Yes you can fit a 38 mm radiator + two 25 mm push/pull fans, but space is at the limit!
- A 140mm semi-modular PSU is ideal, 150mm will probably mean your cables hit the fan. CS650M is very quiet.
- I would recommend the solid panel Sugo (Q version), I still achieve excellent cooling performance.

Build Notes
- Be very careful not to stretch the blue and white wires to the power/reset buttons - they are fragile.
- I recommend: Attach AIO pump to motherboard --> Motherboard --> GPU --> All cables to motherboard --> Radiator+fans --> PSU --> Top SSD tray as the build order.
- Use the smaller of the supplied screws to screw the front panel on
- Ensure all case lugs are correctly positioned when you slide the top cover on. The front face should slightly overhang the side/top panels.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Just completed my Sugo Build, very pleased with the result. Quiet, powerful, small!
> 
> Intel G3258 (OC to 4.3 GHz)
> Nvidia GTX 960
> Corsair CS650M PSU
> CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL AIO
> Corsair LP Vengeance 8GB
> Samsung 850 EVO SSD 120GB
> Silverstone CP11 Short SATA cable
> 
> Component selection:
> - Yes you can fit a 38 mm radiator + two 25 mm push/pull fans, but space is at the limit!
> - A 140mm semi-modular PSU is ideal, 150mm will probably mean your cables hit the fan. CS650M is very quiet.
> - I would recommend the solid panel Sugo (Q version), I still achieve excellent cooling performance.
> 
> Build Notes
> - Be very careful not to stretch the blue and white wires to the power/reset buttons - they are fragile.
> - I recommend: Attach AIO pump to motherboard --> Motherboard --> GPU --> All cables to motherboard --> Radiator+fans --> PSU --> Top SSD tray as the build order.
> - Use the smaller of the supplied screws to screw the front panel on
> - Ensure all case lugs are correctly positioned when you slide the top cover on. The front face should slightly overhang the side/top panels.


What motherboard did you go with?


----------



## tornado99

MSI Z97I Gaming ACK. But any in which the CPU socket is fairly central on the board should work.


----------



## venturizhou

@tornado99 I really don't know how you got the 38mm to fit because I tried with two Noctua F-12 and a H80i and I was already pushing my atx and 8 pin back. The H80i is just a bad choice for this case the tubing is way too thick.


----------



## tornado99

The Nepton 120XL with both fans exactly fills the 90 mm maximum space, but you will have to replace/remove two of the bolts on the front fan as they stick out too far. Tubing is also just right. You could probably also get an extra 2mm by not using the rubber fan mounts.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

If you wanted to get really clean looking, get a non-modular PSU and have the cables come out the bottom of the unit, so the side that faces forward is totally empty.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I love the look of this case and size, but the heat output is a bit concerning. My hard drives are getting close to the 50 degree Celsius mark which is not good. Granted I have an GTX 980 EVGA ACX in there, so heat is getting dumped back in the case there is no way I'd go blower style cooler as I hate the noise. I'll give it a few more days and reevaluate before deciding if I move on or not to something a little more roomier.


----------



## tornado99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I love the look of this case and size, but the heat output is a bit concerning. My hard drives are getting close to the 50 degree Celsius mark which is not good. Granted I have an GTX 980 EVGA ACX in there, so heat is getting dumped back in the case there is no way I'd go blower style cooler as I hate the noise. I'll give it a few more days and reevaluate before deciding if I move on or not to something a little more roomier.


Do you have the mesh-front model? I guess the OC i7 (TDP>100W?) and graphics card (TDP>165W) is probably pushing it. I have no problems (max CPU temp 70), but run cooler components.

Also, maybe you could turn you PSU fan-side down to use as an additional exhaust?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I love the look of this case and size, but the heat output is a bit concerning. My hard drives are getting close to the 50 degree Celsius mark which is not good. Granted I have an GTX 980 EVGA ACX in there, so heat is getting dumped back in the case there is no way I'd go blower style cooler as I hate the noise. I'll give it a few more days and reevaluate before deciding if I move on or not to something a little more roomier.


A bit ironic that you care about Graphics Card noise output, yet decided to buy EVGA's GTX 980 in particular


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> Do you have the mesh-front model? I guess the OC i7 (TDP>100W?) and graphics card (TDP>165W) is probably pushing it. I have no problems (max CPU temp 70), but run cooler components.
> 
> Also, maybe you could turn you PSU fan-side down to use as an additional exhaust?


I have the i7 on water with the fan pushing air out the front.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A bit ironic that you care about Graphics Card noise output, yet decided to buy EVGA's GTX 980 in particular


Actually the EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 SC is not that loud of a card and considering I sit about 9 feet away from the system, the noise is not that bad. I use it as a GHTPC in the living room. I was just getting concerned with the heat inside the case.


----------



## pdaboy

Hello
Looking to get a Sugo SG13 pretty soon but was wondering whether my gpu will fit inside it. I've got a MSI GTX670 Power Edition. It measures 267mm (10.51 inches) and I know that the case can take a maximum of 10.5 inches. Does anybody who owns the case know whether there is sufficient clearance to get the card in?


----------



## Jenna573

pdaboy, if you look on the page before this, the user who posted pictures of their build used a GTX 960 from MSI that also measures 10.51 and it fit in their case fine, so I think you're good to go!

I am also curious about GPU size in this case, though. Is there any way to fit an AMD r9 290 (10.8 inches) into the SG13 without cutting holes the front plate of the case?


----------



## Kokin

I think 270mm is the max you can go. It will only accept 267mm GPUs with a small bit of wiggle room.


----------



## pdaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> pdaboy, if you look on the page before this, the user who posted pictures of their build used a GTX 960 from MSI that also measures 10.51 and it fit in their case fine, so I think you're good to go!
> 
> I am also curious about GPU size in this case, though. Is there any way to fit an AMD r9 290 (10.8 inches) into the SG13 without cutting holes the front plate of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I think 270mm is the max you can go. It will only accept 267mm GPUs with a small bit of wiggle room.


Thanks. Will have to order the case and give it a try.


----------



## IsaacM

Question about this case and 140 mm AIO cooler compatibility. Can I use an H90 and a 10.1 in GPU? Specifically the EVGA 970 SSC?


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsaacM*
> 
> Question about this case and 140 mm AIO cooler compatibility. Can I use an H90 and a 10.1 in GPU? Specifically the EVGA 970 SSC?


i dont think so i dont remember how much it shortens the gpu length when you use a 140mm its in the manual if you want to download it from their website i just dont remember off the top of my head


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Is there any way to mod the case to fit a 180mm PSU in it?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Is there any way to mod the case to fit a 180mm PSU in it?


Take out all the drive trays?


----------



## elf42o

I was thinking about building a rig with a Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard using the Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case the question I had was what size power suply should I be using and what are you guys using for cooling? Thanks for the help guys very much appreciated!


----------



## pdaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elf42o*
> 
> I was thinking about building a rig with a Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard using the Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case the question I had was what size power suply should I be using and what are you guys using for cooling? Thanks for the help guys very much appreciated!


The power supply should be a maximum of 150mm in length so you could get away with getting something like a Superflower Golden Green HX 650w 80+ gold psu. Although a modular psu is recommended due to cable management.
Currently I am using the stock Intel cooler but I will be changing to an AIO cooler like the Corsair H60i.


----------



## tornado99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elf42o*
> 
> I was thinking about building a rig with a Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard using the Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case the question I had was what size power suply should I be using and what are you guys using for cooling? Thanks for the help guys very much appreciated!


I wouldn't recommend it! The Impact has a vertical daughter board which will block some of your side air intake - it needs decent space for cooling. The next tier down - MSI Gaming ACK or ASUS Z97I-Plus should work fine.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tornado99*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it! The Impact has a vertical daughter board which will block some of your side air intake - it needs decent space for cooling. The next tier down - MSI Gaming ACK or ASUS Z97I-Plus should work fine.


I disagree with this as the daughter board on the Maximus Impact VI or VII will not impede the air flow or make a significant difference in temperature in this chassis or even its older brother the SG05.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elf42o*
> 
> I was thinking about building a rig with a Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard using the Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case the question I had was what size power suply should I be using and what are you guys using for cooling? Thanks for the help guys very much appreciated!
> 
> You're all good! This will make for a beastly setup. Although the SG13 can accommodate standard ATX PSU's, I suggest Silverstone's SFX PSU's with the accompanied PSU bracket for its compact nature. What GPU are you considering?


----------



## orvils

I was initially going for Node 304 as my HTPC build, but found out that it would not fit in my TV stand because of 210mm height.
I came across this case and it barely fits with 1mm to spare







. I thought that I just could take off the rubber feet and not slide it in the stand completely. Does anyone know how high are the provided rubber feet?
Also which 120mm AIO cooler would be best? I will be running an i5 4690k. Probably a little overclock.
Cheapest I found was Cooler Master Seidon 120V for £38.82 or to get refurbrished Corsair H55. Any suggestions?
The PSU I will be using is Silverstone Strider Plus 700W Bronze. (Already got it) +short cable set.
Still havent decided on Motherboard and Video card. Will probably get GTX 970 or 960 (maybe 770).


----------



## kix

Hey guys I have a few questions regarding CPU cooling in this case.

(1) Is air cooling recommended for this case? I will run a EVGA 980GTX ACX 2.0, so I am not too sure whether this will make the interior too hot for CPU air cooling.

(2) I read the maximum CPU cooler height is 60mm, anything higher will bump into the PSU. There are quiet a few good 58mm (e.g. ThermalRight AXP 100) coolers, but would that be too close to the PSU and undermine the cooling performance? Other CPU coolers below 40mm I looked up have terrible cooling performance.

Thank you!


----------



## fleetfeather

Don't do it.


----------



## Jenna573

So I got my SG13 in the mail and set up my desktop, and am instantly regretting not going with a modular PSU. I will likely RMA the pay I do have because it makes a very high pitched whine that several other people in my house are incapable of hearing, and there are waaay more cables than I thought that there would be. Does anybody have any suggestions on a good modular PSU that fits this case, is 700W+, and isn't *too* expensive? I am hoping I can stay under $75.


----------



## tornado99

I would suggest any of the Silverstone 140mm modular PSUs, or the Corsair CS 650M which I'm using. It's semi-modular, but the permanent part is the motherboard power cable which you need.

Also, the EVGA SuperNova 650 GS has just come out, it's 150mm full modular with a semi-fanless mode - so very quiet. The modular cables will add 25-30mm to the depth, so I wouldn't recommend also filling the 90mm AIO space if you go with this one.


----------



## Kokin

What a cutie. This case makes my S3 look like a giant.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> So I got my SG13 in the mail and set up my desktop, and am instantly regretting not going with a modular PSU. I will likely RMA the pay I do have because it makes a very high pitched whine that several other people in my house are incapable of hearing, and there are waaay more cables than I thought that there would be. Does anybody have any suggestions on a good modular PSU that fits this case, is 700W+, and isn't *too* expensive? I am hoping I can stay under $75.


What components are you using?

You most likely only need 500W, although you can choose between 500W~700W with the Silverstone ST series as all 3 models are 140mm long.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065

Edit: Whoops sorry for the double post, thought I was editing my last post.


----------



## Jenna573

I am starting with a haswell refresh i5 and an R9 270X but am going with a higher PSU so I have room to upgrade to an i7 and 290X down the road. (With modded front panel) I currently have a 750 watt ATX PSU, and it fits very well, with room to spare, (it is 140mm) but it's not modular so the cables are taking up space and making the insides look cluttered. I could run my current hardware on 400W most likely, but for the sake of future upgrades,I want to stay above 700. No sense in downgrading.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> I am starting with a haswell refresh i5 and an R9 270X but am going with a higher PSU so I have room to upgrade to an i7 and 290X down the road. (With modded front panel) I currently have a 750 watt ATX PSU, and it fits very well, with room to spare, (it is 140mm) but it's not modular so the cables are taking up space and making the insides look cluttered. I could run my current hardware on 400W most likely, but for the sake of future upgrades,I want to stay above 700. No sense in downgrading.


Honestly you don't need 700 watts for an i7 and 290X, get a Silverstone SFF unit it'll fit better in the small case, is modular and you can get a 600 watt unit if you really want anyway


----------



## Jenna573

All of the wattage calculators I have tried said that even at 80-90% load I would be able to stick with a 600ish watt PSU, but I also want to factor in that no PSU runs at 100% efficiency, they become very slightly less efficient as they are used year after year, and that it's probably not the best idea to run a psu at its max capacity/efficiency, so since running a slightly higher wattage offers no drawbacks other than a slight price difference, I would assume that is the safest route to go. I could be completely misinformed though, so feel free to correct me.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> All of the wattage calculators I have tried said that even at 80-90% load I would be able to stick with a 600ish watt PSU, but I also want to factor in that no PSU runs at 100% efficiency, they become very slightly less efficient as they are used year after year, and that it's probably not the best idea to run a psu at its max capacity/efficiency, so since running a slightly higher wattage offers no drawbacks other than a slight price difference, I would assume that is the safest route to go. I could be completely misinformed though, so feel free to correct me.


The majority of the time it won't be running at that wattage, and also the silverstone units are good quality, it'll be capable of running your system. Its not the price difference that the silverstone sff ones offer, but the size, they are a lot smaller and it will be much easier to cable manage and have extra room for drives ect


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> All of the wattage calculators I have tried said that even at 80-90% load I would be able to stick with a 600ish watt PSU, but I also want to factor in that no PSU runs at 100% efficiency, they become very slightly less efficient as they are used year after year, and that it's probably not the best idea to run a psu at its max capacity/efficiency, so since running a slightly higher wattage offers no drawbacks other than a slight price difference, I would assume that is the safest route to go. I could be completely misinformed though, so feel free to correct me.


PSU calculators are far from ideal, but I suggest you look up reviews of the components you will use. Look at the system power consumption levels and base your PSU wattage out of those. For example, the R9 290X will consume about 250~300W at max load and a typical i7-4790K will use about 100~125W of power (depending on type of load). Max power consumption should be around 350~425W depending on the stock voltages of your components as well as other parts like HDDs or fans, meaning your upgrade is still plausible with a 500~550W PSU. Going with 600~700W is plenty and the Silverstone Units I linked to you should suffice for what you want.

This is only a suggestion, but please don't upgrade from an i5 to i7 if you only plan to do gaming as your most intensive task since you would not see any improvements over your current i5. I would only recommend the i7 if you plan to do encoding, virtualization, video editing, etc. Just overclock the i5 to 4.5~4.7GHz and you will be fine for many years to come.


----------



## Jenna573

I do edit videos and audio semi-frequently. It's not just for gaming. I will look into the sff PSUs, then. Thank you.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenna573*
> 
> I also want to factor in that no PSU runs at 100% efficiency, they become very slightly less efficient as they are used year after year, and that it's probably not the best idea to run a psu at its max capacity/efficiency,
> ...
> I could be completely misinformed though, so _feel free to correct me_.


Running a PSU close to maximum capacity is not intrinsically bad. It's the operating temperatures and quality of the components that are more determinant for lifespan. It's possible for a well-designed and properly cooled unit to run at load for tens of thousands of hours without failure.

Loss of efficiency doesn't mean a reduction in maximum capacity, it means it starts to draw more from the wall. A 1000W PSU can still deliver 1000W DC after 5 years use, probably. Just maybe it draws 1200W AC to achieve it (instead of 1100W when new).

The other thing that degrades over time is how stable the voltages being delivered. Modern switching PSUs first transform 110V/220V AC down to 12V DC, and then a secondary circuit does another transform to 5V, 3.3V and -12V. If any of those voltages starts to fall out of spec, then the PSU becomes useless as a motherboard needs them all to be fairly exact.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

People like to think that a (proper) PSU will explode if you use more than 75% of its capacity. Realistically it should be fine using it at 100% capacity for years. Why would you call it a 750 W PSU if it couldn't provide 750 W?


----------



## Kokin

There is just a lot of misinformation on the net. Even I have to admit it took me years to really understand PSU concepts.

The SFF PSUs are good but they are also known for being loud. Avoid them if you want silent operation, but otherwise they are good units.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> There is just a lot of misinformation on the net. Even I have to admit it took me years to really understand PSU concepts.
> 
> The SFF PSUs are good but they are also known for being loud. Avoid them if you want silent operation, but otherwise they are good units.


Mines perfectly quiet!







Its the SFF-L one (the same unit but with a 120mm fan instead of the normal one) and most of the time the fan is off!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Mines perfectly quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the SFF-L one (the same unit but with a 120mm fan instead of the normal one) and most of the time the fan is off!


Yeah, that was Silverstone's fix for people who wanted a more quiet SSF PSU. The units with the smaller fan have many complaints, especially the 600W unit.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah, that was Silverstone's fix for people who wanted a more quiet SSF PSU. The units with the smaller fan have many complaints, especially the 600W unit.


Ah okay, I assumed as it was semi-fanless by the time it started spinning up it wouldn't be an issue as presumably something else would be louder?

EDIT: Just looked at them online its only the slightly more expensive gold rated ones that are semi fanless


----------



## Jenna573

Haha never personally thought a pay would explode from max load, just figured it wouldn't be able to put out all watts it's rated for. (Like how storage drives are rated in "commercial" bytes) but that's interesting to know either way. And to WiSK, that was super helpful information, thanks a lot for that! I threw some rep your way.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The other thing that degrades over time is how stable the voltages being delivered. Modern switching PSUs first transform 110V/220V AC down to 12V DC, and then a secondary circuit does another transform to 5V, 3.3V and -12V. If any of those voltages starts to fall out of spec, then the PSU becomes useless as a motherboard needs them all to be fairly exact.


actually its 110/220V AC to ~330V DC first, you could check it by putting a probe on the 400V supply capacitors.
then from ~330V to 12V, with -12V, 5V and 3.3V tapped to 12V output.
except 5Vsb which has an entirely separate circuit from the primary converters.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> actually its 110/220V AC to ~330V DC first, you could check it by putting a probe on the 400V supply capacitors.


I don't suggest putting probes anywhere in an open PSU. Maybe in a lab with rubber gloves and insulation from the floor. Otherwise.. one small slip...

Do you have any reference for your assertion that it's stepped up to 330V first? As far as I'm aware, 110V is doubled to 220V, but otherwise it just goes directly to 12V. I would assume, if it were stepped up first then it would need more than one primary capacitor, but the last few PSUs I have one have one primary cap.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> actually its 110/220V AC to ~330V DC first, you could check it by putting a probe on the 400V supply capacitors.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suggest putting probes anywhere in an open PSU. Maybe in a lab with rubber gloves and insulation from the floor. Otherwise.. one small slip...
> 
> Do you have any reference for your assertion that it's stepped up to 330V first? As far as I'm aware, 110V is doubled to 220V, but otherwise it just goes directly to 12V. I would assume, if it were stepped up first then it would need more than one primary capacitor, but the last few PSUs I have one have one primary cap.
Click to expand...

Full-wave rectified AC is always multiplied by the square-root of phase, since we only use 2 out of 3 phases its square-root of 2 which is 1.414.

from what i recall, its due to the phase of each line, typically with a 30º phase-shift.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> actually its 110/220V AC to ~330V DC first, you could check it by putting a probe on the 400V supply capacitors.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suggest putting probes anywhere in an open PSU. Maybe in a lab with rubber gloves and insulation from the floor. Otherwise.. one small slip...
> 
> Do you have any reference for your assertion that it's stepped up to 330V first? As far as I'm aware, 110V is doubled to 220V, but otherwise it just goes directly to 12V. I would assume, if it were stepped up first then it would need more than one primary capacitor, but the last few PSUs I have one have one primary cap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full-wave rectified AC is always multiplied by the square-root of phase, since we only use *2 out of 3 phases* its square-root of 2 which is 1.414.
> 
> from what i recall, its due to the *phase of each line*, typically with a *30º phase-shift*.
Click to expand...

You lost me. Isn't residential power single phase?


----------



## epic1337

depends, though a simpler explanation is that we actually measure AC Voltage in RMS XD


----------



## WiSK

I'm not an electronics engineer, but I think I understand enough about it to get what you are trying to suggest. I have a suspicion you are talking about a full wave rectifier followed by a boost converter with passive PFC. But don't modern PSUs have synchronous rectification using a buck converter and active PFC? So has mosfets instead of diodes so it can cherry-pick which parts of the voltage sinus that it's active for?


----------



## JRGPayne

I'm interested in upgrading from my SG08. Does anyone think the NT06 cooler with a ST45SF G power supply would work? Also could I mount a 140mm fan at the front?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> I'm interested in upgrading from my SG08. Does anyone think the NT06 cooler with a ST45SF G power supply would work? Also could I mount a 140mm fan at the front?


Yes it will fit as it was originally designed with the SG05 and and sfx psu in mind. Therefore work wonders with an SG13 and an SFX PSU.


----------



## JRGPayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes it will fit as it was originally designed with the SG05 and and sfx psu in mind. Therefore work wonders with an SG13 and an SFX PSU.


Ahh excellent. I was a little worried about the 61mm cooler height limit.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Ahh excellent. I was a little worried about the 61mm cooler height limit.


Just to be clear we're talking about the NT06-PRO with the fan mounted on the bottom and the ST45SF-G with the ATX PSU mount, you'll be good











*Source: *Link


----------



## JRGPayne

That's the one.







You're awesome! Everyone is awesome! Now I need to decide if I want mesh or quiet.


----------



## ras2a

Hi guys, I'm looking to purchase the SG13 and needed some of your sage advice and wisdom









- Would an MSI GTX 970 Gaming card fit this? I see it supports cards up to 10.5"... Sure I read that this card is ever so slightly longer, though, at 10.55... Hope I'm wrong as I'd rather go full size for GPU...looking to keep things quiet and read that the single fan on the 970 minis are louder.
- Can you guys recommend some compatible PSUs. Don't want to pay too much and only get enough power to cover what I need. Preferably modular.
- Can you also recommend a decent low profile air cooler. I'm currently using a Noctua NHL9i in my other SFF PC and could just use this, but perhaps something a little larger would be better?
- Finally, would I still be able to use a 120/140mm case fan with the full sized GPU installed?

Spec: i5 4670S / 8GB RAM / 120GB SSD & 750GB (7.2k) HDD, both 2.5"

Thanks a lot folks, really appreciate any help you can provide.

Ras


----------



## hughesey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just to be clear we're talking about the NT06-PRO with the fan mounted on the bottom and the ST45SF-G with the ATX PSU mount, you'll be good


Do you know exactly how much clearance there is when using an SFX psu?

Would there be enough to use the NH-L12 with only a fan underneath? The specs on the L12 say it's 66mm without a fan (i.e. with only a fan underneath).

Has anyone tried this cooler?

I'm looking to build an SG13 build but want it as quiet as possible. From what I'm reading, the pumps on the AIO coolers are noisier than what an NH-L12 would be, and may also perform worse cooling wise?


----------



## JRGPayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm looking to purchase the SG13 and needed some of your sage advice and wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Would an MSI GTX 970 Gaming card fit this? I see it supports cards up to 10.5"... Sure I read that this card is ever so slightly longer, though, at 10.55... Hope I'm wrong as I'd rather go full size for GPU...looking to keep things quiet and read that the single fan on the 970 minis are louder.


I can tell you that the Asus GTX 970 Mini is somewhat loud but nothing substantially higher than a full size unit. Mine sits on my desk right next to my monitor and while I can hear it, I don't find it distracting. If he goes over 80c it will throttle though.


----------



## JRGPayne

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3UQUM0HCTZ3Q2/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00U8IS8BW&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc

Can somebody confirm if the above is correct?

I'll be using the fan below:

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Cooler-Computer-Cooling-FHP-141/dp/B00A460TK6


----------



## fleetfeather

Can confirm, if you use a 140mm fan (or radiator), you'll be eating into your GPU and storage space


----------



## hughesey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Can somebody confirm if the above is correct?


Whilst I don't have one in front of me yet, the manual does say that if you use a 140mm fan or AIO liquid cooler, that it will reduce the graphics card size you can use.

I believe the rule is that you have a maximum of 10.5 inches (and possibly a few more mm) for the graphics card, minus the depth of any 140mm fan / AIO unit you use. If you use a 120mm fan/unit it doesn't impede on graphics card length.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm looking to purchase the SG13 and needed some of your sage advice and wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Would an MSI GTX 970 Gaming card fit this? I see it supports cards up to 10.5"... Sure I read that this card is ever so slightly longer, though, at 10.55... Hope I'm wrong as I'd rather go full size for GPU...looking to keep things quiet and read that the single fan on the 970 minis are louder.
> - Can you guys recommend some compatible PSUs. Don't want to pay too much and only get enough power to cover what I need. Preferably modular.
> - Can you also recommend a decent low profile air cooler. I'm currently using a Noctua NHL9i in my other SFF PC and could just use this, but perhaps something a little larger would be better?
> - Finally, would I still be able to use a 120/140mm case fan with the full sized GPU installed?
> 
> Spec: i5 4670S / 8GB RAM / 120GB SSD & 750GB (7.2k) HDD, both 2.5"
> 
> Thanks a lot folks, really appreciate any help you can provide.
> 
> Ras


- The MSI GTX 970 Gaming should fit: see this post
- I definitely recommend a 140mm modular PSU, I used a 140mm non-modular PSU and the extra cables take up all the free space between my front fan and the PSU. A 140mm PSU is definitely necessary if you plan to mount your drives on top or else the SATA power/data cables may not fit. Consider the 500W of this PSU or even the Silverstone SFX PSUs.
- Not sure on the cooler since I just used the stock Intel cooler on my gf's 3570K (motherboard is non-Z, so it runs stock).
- With a full size GPU, you can fit a 120mm fan easily, a 140mm fan would require drilling your own holes to move it over towards the other side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R3UQUM0HCTZ3Q2/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00U8IS8BW&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc
> 
> Can somebody confirm if the above is correct?
> 
> I'll be using the fan below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Cooler-Computer-Cooling-FHP-141/dp/B00A460TK6


I can confirm it. The only way to use a 140mm fan/radiator is to drill your own holes to move the fan without blocking the GPU/top storage mounts.

If using a 140mm radiator, you may not have space on top for any drives if the reservoir portions of the radiator are on top/bottom. I say this since the reservoir portions may not fit right/left when using a full-sized GPU.


----------



## maleitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> - 10.55" will fit, although if you're talking about this MSI GTX 970 Gaming, it will not fit since it is almost 11" due to the cooler's length.
> .


Not to start an internet argument but are you 100% sure about this Kokin as in you have actually tried it? Because there are two posts that show the card does in fact fit somehow, and I just canceled my order based on your post so I want to triple check:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/250#post_23620533

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041533945&postcount=188

Would appreciate clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## ras2a

Thanks for all the replies, guys. Dammit, I ordered a 140mm Noctua fan for the Front. However, I went for a full-sized GTX 970, specifically this one: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-010-GX

Just wondering... the above GPU is 260mm long (10.23") and the 140mm Noctua fan is 25mm deep.... would I be able to use both these in the case, or would I still have to go for a 120mm version?

Cheers guys, you've all been most helpful - much appreciated









ras


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maleitch*
> 
> Not to start an internet argument but are you 100% sure about this Kokin as in you have actually tried it? Because there are two posts that show the card does in fact fit somehow, and I just canceled my order based on your post so I want to triple check:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/250#post_23620533
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041533945&postcount=188
> 
> Would appreciate clarification.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry about worrying you. Those photos do prove me wrong, although the cooler must be very close, if not touching, the front panel. I used a 10.5" GPU and it went past the frame already. There is a bit of room to spare at the front panel, but I assumed it would not fit the extra 0.5".

I'll edit my previous post so I don't confuse others.

Here are some pictures for better clarification with a 10.5" GPU (7870 Myst). It also shows a 120mm Gentle Typhoon at the front. The 2 holes at the top are where you would mount a 140mm fan, so it is easy to see how it blocks off the drive bay as well as the GPU.


----------



## ras2a

Beautiful builds, guys - these machines look gorgeous! Good news that the MSI fitted with no issues... but I'd already ordered the Galax Infin8 edition from OCuk by then







No matter, supposed to be a great card and got a KitGuru must have award or something.

Guessing that I'll still have to get a 120mm though as it looks as though the 140mm would definitely encroach too much into the case and block the ability to put the GPU in?

thanks again guys and I'll be certain to post pics of mine as I start the build









ras


----------



## maleitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Sorry about worrying you. Those photos do prove me wrong, although the cooler must be very close, if not touching, the front panel. I used a 10.5" GPU and it went past the frame already. There is a bit of room to spare at the front panel, but I assumed it would not fit the extra 0.5".
> 
> I'll edit my previous post so I don't confuse others.


No need to apologize at all. I just wanted to make sure I was not missing anything since we are dealing with such tight quarters and obviously some of these published specs are not 100% accurate.

Thanks for the update and all the other information.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Is push/pull recommended in this case when using an AIO? I'm considering putting my rig back in but not sure yet, still concerned about HDD heat.


----------



## ras2a

Hi all, build is now complete. Pics to follow.

In the meantime, I wondered if you guys could give me some advice.

My main rig is an i5 3570K, 8GB DDR3, GTX 780.

The new SFF build is an i5 4670S, 8GB DDR3, GTX 970.

I've installed GTAV on both and my main rig seems to run things a lot smoother. The only thing I can think of is that the 'S' CPU in the new SFF build is bottlenecking the 970.

The game is running from a mechanical disk in both the main and SFF rigs (7.2k 2.5" in the new build). But slower disk should only really affect load times, right?

I'm running at 1080p for both tests.

Any advice would be great - cheers guys
Ras


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is push/pull recommended in this case when using an AIO? I'm considering putting my rig back in but not sure yet, still concerned about HDD heat.


Are you concerned about proximity of the radiator airflow to the drive? Did you measure high HDD temps before in this case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the 'S' CPU in the new SFF build is bottlenecking the 970.


'Bottlenecking' is one of those terms that's thrown about a lot, but it's too simple an explanation for what's actually going on when a game is running.

What you can better say is that GTA V is _CPU bound_. It does a lot of calculations on CPU, and you will certainly notice a difference in smoothness of gameplay between different chips. Having said that, the i5-3570K and i5-4670S aren't that much different at stock clocks that you would really notice. Just when the -K is overclocked then you'd see the gains.

Also 970 and 780 shouldn't be all too different in performance. Presuming no differences in video settings.

So are you sure you have the same settings on both rigs? Same/latest version of NVidia driver? Have you used GeForce Experience game optimisation settings?


----------



## ras2a

Thanks WiSK

You're absolutely right. The 4670S seems to be fine for everything I've thrown at it. I only chose this CPU because in my last build I was using an uSFF case (Antec ISK), whereby the PSU used was one of the Laptop style (90w) ones. The 'S' series are lower TDP (65w from memory).

I don't overclock anything (never really have, but always wanted to dabble).

Anyway, I did some research this weekend and it seems I'm not the only one with less than stellar performance for GTAV (specifically when using a GTX 970). Some suggestions included enabling 'max performance, triple buffering, adaptive vsync' etc seem to have helped in game as things seem a lot smoother.

I've turned down some of the graphics options for now and will start to gradually bump things back up gradually.

Thanks for the response mate, but hopefully things should be better with having enabled those options.

Cheers
ras


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Are you concerned about proximity of the radiator airflow to the drive? Did you measure high HDD temps before in this case?
> 'Bottlenecking' is one of those terms that's thrown about a lot, but it's too simple an explanation for what's actually going on when a game is running.
> 
> What you can better say is that GTA V is _CPU bound_. It does a lot of calculations on CPU, and you will certainly notice a difference in smoothness of gameplay between different chips. Having said that, the i5-3570K and i5-4670S aren't that much different at stock clocks that you would really notice. Just when the -K is overclocked then you'd see the gains.
> 
> Also 970 and 780 shouldn't be all too different in performance. Presuming no differences in video settings.
> 
> So are you sure you have the same settings on both rigs? Same/latest version of NVidia driver? Have you used GeForce Experience game optimisation settings?


Yeah under load I was hitting 46-50 degrees Celsius in this case but in the Air 240 as an example I'm in the upper 30s under load.


----------



## ras2a

Forgot to mention, I do have the same settings on both machines, but obviously every machine is different. So, as per the suggestions of other users with a similar issue, I've enabled adaptive vsync, triple buffering, max performance and also disabled shader cache (which, I think, apparently uses disk to save CPU cycles).

I've not bothered setting 'Optimal' settings with GeForce Experience. In my 'experience', it massively overestimates things and games end up crawling if I follow its suggestions.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah under load I was hitting 46-50 degrees Celsius in this case but in the Air 240 as an example I'm in the upper 30s under load.


That's indeed maybe on the warm side.

But operating temperatures are listed as 0-60C for your model of drive, with a 5 year factory warranty. If it dies from heat in the next five years then you get a replacement.

Unless you aren't making regular backups?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> disabled shader cache (which, I think, apparently uses disk to save CPU cycles).


That strikes me as odd, as disks are the slowest part of your machine. I can imagine that shader calculations are saved in video memory or main memory. However, having to load them from disk would surely be slower than just recalculating. Unless the alternative is to have to load them raw from disk _and_ recalculate.

Where have you read this?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's indeed maybe on the warm side.
> 
> But operating temperatures are listed as 0-60C for your model of drive, with a 5 year factory warranty. If it dies from heat in the next five years then you get a replacement.
> 
> Unless you aren't making regular backups?


I had 2 of my drives in there, which is the WD Black 750GB HDD (laptop drive) and the Samsung Evo 120GB SSD. I do feel like that is very warm for drives considering I've tried several cases over the last 2 years and it seems like in this case they are at their worst.

I wonder if its the rad below the HDD's that could be causing this or the 980 dumping heat in the case, hence why I was considering the push/pull option.

It probably doesn't help either that I had a Silverstone full ATX PSU in there too eating up a lot of space even at 140mm.

BTW, your sons Air 240 looks freakin awesome. Love what he has done with that. I like the 240, but its just a bit too big for an ITX setup IMO.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had 2 of my drives in there, which is the WD Black 750GB HDD (laptop drive) and the Samsung Evo 120GB SSD. I do feel like that is very warm for drives considering I've tried several cases over the last 2 years and it seems like in this case they are at their worst.
> 
> I wonder if its the rad below the HDD's that could be causing this or the 980 dumping heat in the case, hence why I was considering the push/pull option.
> 
> It probably doesn't help either that I had a Silverstone full ATX PSU in there too eating up a lot of space even at 140mm.
> 
> BTW, your sons Air 240 looks freakin awesome. Love what he has done with that. I like the 240, but its just a bit too big for an ITX setup IMO.


Thanks, I'll tell him you like it









I don't know if push-pull could really help with drive temps. If I had your concerns I would perhaps look to mount the mechanical drive elsewhere, out of the rad exhaust flow, perhaps up against the side of the case.


----------



## Black5Lion

Hey guys! Not sure if you saw this.
However, Linus built an X99 rigin this case using the ASRock X99E-ITX/ac









I'm really torn between picking this case and getting a quieter system, or waiting for the A4-SFX and getting a smaller/better looking system.


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That strikes me as odd, as disks are the slowest part of your machine. I can imagine that shader calculations are saved in video memory or main memory. However, having to load them from disk would surely be slower than just recalculating. Unless the alternative is to have to load them raw from disk _and_ recalculate.
> 
> Where have you read this?


That's the actual description in the nVidia Control Panel... I thought it was strange, too. Perhaps that's why it's recommended to switch it off. Certainly with todays processors, would have thought this was redundant. See also this thread:

http://forum.avsim.net/topic/467267-question-about-nvidia-control-panel-shader-cache-option-and-p3d/


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> See also this thread


... which leads to http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_7.html
Quote:


> The Shader Cache feature in the GeForce drivers is designed to create a storage location for compiled shaders on your drive *so that the next time you run a game* and it needs to use particular shaders, it can use the precompiled stored shaders rather than compiling them again. This should speed up loading times, improve performance and reduce the potential for stutter.


So it's a mechanism to store calculations long-term. I see no reason to switch it off then.


----------



## ras2a

Build photos attached:


----------



## ras2a

*Spec:
*
Gigabyte H87N WIFI
Intel i5 4670S
Corsair 8GB DDR3
Kingston 120GB SSD
Hitachi 7.2k 1TB HDD
Galax GTX 970 (Infini8 Edition from OCuk)
Silverstone Strider 600W (140mm)
Noctua NHL9i CPU low-profile fan/cooler
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Case fan


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> ... which leads to http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_7.html
> So it's a mechanism to store calculations long-term. I see no reason to switch it off then.


Agreed, though there are a couple of threads on other forums of users suggesting it be turned off in the face of 'stuttering'. This was specifically suggested when looking into my performance issues with GTAV.

Certainly seems to have improved performance since I enabled the triple buffering, adaptive vysnc (vsync off in game) and max performance.

I'm running through an LG TV atm which is 60hz only


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks, I'll tell him you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if push-pull could really help with drive temps. If I had your concerns I would perhaps look to mount the mechanical drive elsewhere, out of the rad exhaust flow, perhaps up against the side of the case.


Your welcome!

I think I possible could do what Linus did in that video. He used double sided tape and mounted the HDD's on the PSU, this way they are in the vent area also getting some air instead of being overhead the rad.

I wonder if it would make sense to have the PSU then face down collecting warm air from the system. I'm just trying to figure out the best way on tackling this if I do go back to this case. Having a smaller setup than the Air 240 since its a true ITX case would make most sense to me.


----------



## dav1bg

Is there any way to fit the MSI GTX 980 G (279mm) into this? I dont know... I NEED this little space with that much power. I know the EVGA one fits in there but I love my MSI .. I would like to know if you guys have any solutions and I will insta buy it.

Otherwise Node 304 shall be mine.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dav1bg*
> 
> Is there any way to fit the MSI GTX 980 G (279mm) into this? I dont know... I NEED this little space with that much power. I know the EVGA one fits in there but I love my MSI .. I would like to know if you guys have any solutions and I will insta buy it.
> 
> Otherwise Node 304 shall be mine.


If people were able to fit the GTX 970 Gaming on there, I don't see why not. There will be space to accommodate the taller PCB of the GTX 980, although I'm not sure if it will get in the way of any hard drives on top.


----------



## dav1bg

I dont know man... the 980 is longer by a centimetre or so.. one option is to get a x16 extender and... or make the case longer 1cm somehow or I dont know.. Didnt really want to mod anything.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dav1bg*
> 
> I dont know man... the 980 is longer by a centimetre or so.. one option is to get a x16 extender and... or make the case longer 1cm somehow or I dont know.. Didnt really want to mod anything.


That 980 might not fit in there. EVGAs 980's fit in here fine but it sounds like you really want to go MSI.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks, I'll tell him you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if push-pull could really help with drive temps. If I had your concerns I would perhaps look to mount the mechanical drive elsewhere, out of the rad exhaust flow, perhaps up against the side of the case.


Wisk, I'm heading to my local Microcenter after work today to exchange some fans I had bought from there 2 weeks ago. My thought behind push/pull was so it can maybe help get some of the hot air out of the case and in through the rad. This way I won't have all this heat just circulating in the case.

I was looking at the case last night and I can mount one HDD right next to the PSU with some double sided tape, so that should help with moving a HDD to a different location.


----------



## hajosattila

hi guys!

I have a question:

I am thinking of using a Enermax LIQMAX II 120S (radiator 154 x 120 x 27 mm, fan 120 x 120 x 25 mm). Will it fit? Will the GPU get in the way?

Regards, Attila

Sorry my english is poor...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> hi guys!
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I am thinking of using a Enermax LIQMAX II 120S (radiator 154 x 120 x 27 mm, fan 120 x 120 x 25 mm). Will it fit? Will the GPU get in the way?
> 
> Regards, Attila
> 
> Sorry my english is poor...


Which GPU are you planning to use in this system?

I ended up stacking the SSD and HDD on top of each other at bottom of the case under the rad. Then I placed the third HDD right next to the PSU bracket. I'll probably run some tests later tomorrow evening, for the heck of it I am trying push/pull with the one fan pulling heat from within the chassis and then the front fan pushing it out. I want to see if this works.

I do need some shorter SATA cables. I want to run this over next few days and see how it goes.


----------



## CaptainZombie

These are my results with the top of the case off and all I did overnight was transfer files from one HDD to another, about 150GB worth. I had some really crazy spikes and looks like my temps are Not the greatest especially on my CPU.


----------



## hajosattila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which GPU are you planning to use in this system?


MSI GTX 970 Gaming

Enermax LIQMAX II 120S radiator dimension:


----------



## HaiiYaa

I guess this case would be great with the ST45SF-G psu? I currently have the sg05 but when using the ST45SF-G theres no space for the drive bay for 3.5 harddrive. I wonder if this one will be able to hold the ST45SF-G and the drive bay at the same time.

Or is there any other cases thats slightly larger and will let me use 1 x 2.5 drive and 1-2 3.5 drives? All the offerings from corsair, cooler master, bitfenix and so on seems to be either too small to hold a decent size gpu, or so large that it ruins the purpose of having an mini-itx system.


----------



## Heisuro

Hey, I have a question about this case.

I have a Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless 500W PSU, measuring 170mm. I also have an Asus Strix 970 measuring 280mm.

By any chance would I be able to fit my 170mm PSU if I didn't use the drive cages (and would I be able to stick 2 SSDs somewhere else in the case?)

And secondly is there any way I can force a 280mm graphics card in (has someone tried?)

Thanks!


----------



## kix

Hey guys,

I read on the previous pages that you can actually mount a silverstone SFX PSU onto this case instead of using a standard ATX PSU?

Can anyone confirm this? I am also a little worried about having enough room for CPU cooler clearance.

Cheers.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kix*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I read on the previous pages that you can actually mount a silverstone SFX PSU onto this case instead of using a standard ATX PSU?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? I am also a little worried about having enough room for CPU cooler clearance.
> 
> Cheers.


Silverstone's SFX PSUs come with SFX>ATX adapter plates, so you could use that to mount the SFX PSU.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Has anyone seen this?

18 core Xeon + Titan X inside the SG13


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 18 core Xeon + Titan X inside the SG13


I saw it one Vessel a while back.
I guess that sets a new standard for beastly SG13 builds


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> I saw it one Vessel a while back.
> I guess that sets a new standard for beastly SG13 builds


not really tbh, that 18core xeon has a darn low clock speed.
games that scales all the way to 18th core are all and good, but games that barely even utilizes 8cores would suffer through low clock speed.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> not really tbh, that 18core xeon has a darn low clock speed.
> games that scales all the way to 18th core are all and good, but games that barely even utilizes 8cores would suffer through low clock speed.


Not really, it can turbo to 3.6Ghz.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Not really, it can turbo to 3.6Ghz.


in cpu-bound games, the performance of that xeon would be pretty horrible lol


----------



## richro

Looking for the best (at least 80+ Bronze) and quietest modular PSU in the 500-700W range to fit this case.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Looking for the best (at least 80+ Bronze) and quietest modular PSU in the 500-700W range to fit this case.


i'm using CM's V650 ( RS-650-AMAA-G1 ) semi-modular PSU and its pretty quiet, with a length of 140mm.
according to the PSU guide in this forum its one of the better PSUs you can get.


----------



## findingthelimit

In the optimal configuration of this case, would any of the fans be exhaust? It seems like if we do air cooling, the PSU and front panel fans would be pulling fresh air in, and I believe this case doesn't allow for a rear exhaust?

Is water cooling preferred here?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> It seems like if we do air cooling, the PSU and front panel fans would be pulling fresh air in, and I believe this case doesn't allow for a rear exhaust?
> 
> Is water cooling preferred here?


That's the setup I went with for my girlfriend's build. Some people have done the PSU exhausting air from the inside, but it may cause your PSU to run hotter, which means a louder fan.

Water cooling can be done, but you can only fit 120mm AIO coolers in there when using a full-sized GPU. Custom loops can be done too, but the space limitations require creative bending or lots of angle fittings. See here.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's the setup I went with for my girlfriend's build. Some people have done the PSU exhausting air from the inside, but it may cause your PSU to run hotter, which means a louder fan.
> 
> Water cooling can be done, but you can only fit 120mm AIO coolers in there when using a full-sized GPU. Custom loops can be done too, but the space limitations require creative bending or lots of angle fittings. See here.


Is air cooling fairly subpar in this build, though? It seems like given that there's no rear exhaust (given that I'm using the PSU and front 120mm to intake), hot air would get trapped within the case. If you use water cooling, would you use the fan in front as intake or exhaust?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Is air cooling fairly subpar in this build, though? It seems like given that there's no rear exhaust (given that I'm using the PSU and front 120mm to intake), hot air would get trapped within the case. If you use water cooling, would you use the fan in front as intake or exhaust?


if you're using a pan-cake HSF, like the NH-L9i or NH-L12, using the inverted airflow method would turn your PSU into a direct duct exhaust.
it is far more effective than the down flow and possibly the most ideal setup in an air HSF build.

but yes and no, yes due to water cooling providing better direct cooling to the CPU.
but on the other hand, using water cooling dramatically reduces the airflow on the motherboard components.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Is air cooling fairly subpar in this build, though? It seems like given that there's no rear exhaust (given that I'm using the PSU and front 120mm to intake), hot air would get trapped within the case. If you use water cooling, would you use the fan in front as intake or exhaust?


Heat will escape "passively" since hot air has higher pressure and colder air outside the case will have lower pressure. The PSU will intake from the top vents and exhaust out the rear if you don't choose to have it intake air from inside the case.

For watercooling, the radiator should always intake cold air regardless of your setup, otherwise you will subject your coolant to the same temp inside your case, which would most likely be much hotter.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> if you're using a pan-cake HSF, like the NH-L9i or NH-L12, using the inverted airflow method would turn your PSU into a direct duct exhaust.
> it is far more effective than the down flow and possibly the most ideal setup in an air HSF build.
> 
> but yes and no, yes due to water cooling providing better direct cooling to the CPU.
> but on the other hand, using water cooling dramatically reduces the airflow on the motherboard components.


I actually have no idea how those "pancake" HSFs work. Do they push hot air up, typically?

EDIT: Using water cooling, how effective is it to use the fan in front as a makeshift airflow fan to push air towards the back of the case, allowing airflow through mobo components?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I actually have no idea how those "pancake" HSFs work. Do they push hot air up, typically?
> 
> EDIT: Using water cooling, how effective is it to use the fan in front as a makeshift airflow fan to push air towards the back of the case, allowing airflow through mobo components?


pancake coolers typically pulls air from top towards the motherboard.
i'm not sure myself, using a front intake radiator would only help a bit, much better if you could also get some side intakes to directly blow on VRMs and RAMs.


----------



## GaryC

So, referring to Linus Tech Tip's recent video about the build in this case, they've successfully placed an H80i in there along with a Titan X. Would a Fractal Design T12 fit in there instead? Considering as well that I want to use a 3.5" HDD too?

I'd prefer to use the T12 as it's slightly thicker, but I'm concerned about the T12's larger radiator end tanks.


----------



## hughesey

I have a H80i with both fans as well as an MSI 970 GTX Gaming AND a 3.5" HDD in my SG13 I just built. It's a bit tight cable wise, but it does fit! The H80i fan touches on the ATX header and USB header on my motherboard (Asus Z79I Plus) but it works. It's only the screws on the fans that touch the headers, if the screw heads were flat it wouldn't touch!


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughesey*
> 
> I have a H80i with both fans as well as an MSI 970 GTX Gaming AND a 3.5" HDD in my SG13 I just built. It's a bit tight cable wise, but it does fit! The H80i fan touches on the ATX header and USB header on my motherboard (Asus Z79I Plus) but it works. It's only the screws on the fans that touch the headers, if the screw heads were flat it wouldn't touch!


Thanks for the quick reply! So I guess in your case, any thicker radiator wouldn't work at all, then? Can I ask you a few more questions?

Did you use 2 fans or 1?
Are there any extra space on the GPU side or the opposite end?
Which side did you place the radiator end tanks?


----------



## hughesey

There's a total of 90mm of space between the front of the case and the motherboard.

The h80i res is 38mm, and the two fans 25mm each. This came to 88mm and by themselves there is enough room. The fan screw heads are a few mm tall though and touch on the ATX power header and the USB header on my ASUS Z97i PLUS.

I do have both fans installed. I have the radiator mounted with the hoses to the right side of the case when looking at it from the front (so end tanks on left and right side, not top and bottom). There's only a few mm left between the rad and the case on the right side and only a few mm between the GPU and rad on the left side.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughesey*
> 
> There's a total of 90mm of space between the front of the case and the motherboard.
> 
> The h80i res is 38mm, and the two fans 25mm each. This came to 88mm and by themselves there is enough room. The fan screw heads are a few mm tall though and touch on the ATX power header and the USB header on my ASUS Z97i PLUS.
> 
> I do have both fans installed. I have the radiator mounted with the hoses to the right side of the case when looking at it from the front (so end tanks on left and right side, not top and bottom). There's only a few mm left between the rad and the case on the right side and only a few mm between the GPU and rad on the left side.
> 
> Hope that helps!


That does help greatly. So I guess it means the T12 is out purely due to the width of the radiator. So I guess it means the H80i is it, then. Are you using the mesh version or the solid version of the SG13 case? How loud are the H80i's fan?


----------



## hughesey

I'm using the solid version. On full speed the H80i fans are LOUD. On the quiet setting you can barely hear them. I run them at about 1000rpm and they're virtually silent. The pump sound is more noticeable when the fans are on low rpm, but that can't be avoided with an AIO water cooler. From reviews I've read the H80i has one of the quieter pumps of the lot.


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughesey*
> 
> I'm using the solid version. On full speed the H80i fans are LOUD. On the quiet setting you can barely hear them. I run them at about 1000rpm and they're virtually silent. The pump sound is more noticeable when the fans are on low rpm, but that can't be avoided with an AIO water cooler. From reviews I've read the H80i has one of the quieter pumps of the lot.


Might the noise be attributed to the air rushing from only the side openings of the front panel? Maybe the mesh opening will be better?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryC*
> 
> Might the noise be attributed to the air rushing from only the side openings of the front panel? Maybe the mesh opening will be better?


Any fan going 2000+ RPM will be plenty loud.

The mesh opening may actually be louder since there is less material to block out the noise and there will be a lot of wind turbulence going through the tiny mesh holes. I faced something similar when I mounted radiators on the Bitfenix Prodigy and the fans were mounted right next to the mesh front.


----------



## AliNT77

will my hd 7950 ( without heatsink on it because "RED-Mod"ed ) fit in this case???


----------



## Jayyde

Received this case on Monday. First impressions were how tint this thing is. I originally planned on swapping my current HTPC hardware into it (i5 4570, Gigabyte GA-Z87 wifi, 8gb ram, Gtx 580, Seasonic 650w psu, Samsung 840 evo) but I was a little disappointed at cpu temps. Gpu temps were fine, about 37c idle and ~43c during file playback (I keep all my movies, tv, anime on my NAS) but the cpu temps would fluctuate from low 40s to mid/upper 50s after say 10mins. I am using the stock HSF and a 120mm Noctua low noise fan (about 800rpms). I can't hear that fan from where I watch tv, rarely hear the gpu, but that damn cpu cooler fan is annoying. Also a little coil whine from the gpu though. I had the psu intake facing into the case.

Would you guys recommend the gpu intake facing up? What about an aftermarket HSF? Only problem is my cpu has an 84w tdp, so the nh-l9i I was looking at isn't really recommend for it. I was looking at a small AIO water cooling, which fit in the case but still allow a full size gpu? I believe an h55 does. How would temps on the rest of the mobo be with it though?

Thanks!


----------



## NicolasTMills

I have case with psu 16cm , and want buy psu sfx or sfx-L , silverstone, which recoomend ?


----------



## kimboschlice

Man this thread has been super helpful in learning more about this awesome little case! I'm hoping to build my own little power house soon! Here's my current build list:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7c3KLk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7c3KLk/by_merchant/

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($231.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($23.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.60 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card ($298.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($55.23 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P14 FLX 65.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.98 @ OutletPC)
Total: $1019.66
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 20:35 EDT-0400

I decided to go with the reference card because the blower design is supposed to be better at expelling heat than axial designs. I am going with an SFX power supply for a little more breathing room in the box. I have no experience with liquid cooling, so I would rather not do it unless air coolers aren't going to cut it. I won't be overclocking (hence the Xeon processor). What are your thoughts on this build? Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Man this thread has been super helpful in learning more about this awesome little case! I'm hoping to build my own little power house soon! Here's my current build list:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7c3KLk
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7c3KLk/by_merchant/
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($231.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($23.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.60 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card ($298.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($55.23 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P14 FLX 65.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.98 @ OutletPC)
> Total: $1019.66
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 20:35 EDT-0400
> 
> I decided to go with the reference card because the blower design is supposed to be better at expelling heat than axial designs. I am going with an SFX power supply for a little more breathing room in the box. I have no experience with liquid cooling, so I would rather not do it unless air coolers aren't going to cut it. I won't be overclocking (hence the Xeon processor). What are your thoughts on this build? Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated!


Blower style cooler + SFX power supply means the build will be quite loud; I'm not sure whether that's what you want? I've never tried water cooling either, but my goal is to make my build as silent as possible. I think the pancake style noctua fans with the MSI 970 (g1 gaming) and a standard sized power supply would be a lot quieter.


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Blower style cooler + SFX power supply means the build will be quite loud; I'm not sure whether that's what you want? I've never tried water cooling either, but my goal is to make my build as silent as possible. I think the pancake style noctua fans with the MSI 970 (g1 gaming) and a standard sized power supply would be a lot quieter.


It's not that I'm trying to go for a loud build, I'm just trying to manage heat in the best way possible without going water cooling. Do you think the loudness is gonna be pretty bad? The SFX power supply that I have in the build list is the LG model, which is supposed to be quieter than SilverStone's standard SFX PSUs. When you say Noctua pancake style fans, do you know the model names that you're referring to?


----------



## GaryC

I would have thought that a blower style would be more suitable. In a case of such limited size, the blower style GPU will isolate the heat from the rest of the system and get the hot air blown right out.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> It's not that I'm trying to go for a loud build, I'm just trying to manage heat in the best way possible without going water cooling. Do you think the loudness is gonna be pretty bad? The SFX power supply that I have in the build list is the LG model, which is supposed to be quieter than SilverStone's standard SFX PSUs. When you say Noctua pancake style fans, do you know the model names that you're referring to?


The blower style is more suitable, it's just that temps shouldn't be that much of a concern since you're not overclocking, such that you will be fine with a non-reference card. I'm referring to the NH-L9i / NH-L12.


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> The blower style is more suitable, it's just that temps shouldn't be that much of a concern since you're not overclocking, such that you will be fine with a non-reference card. I'm referring to the NH-L9i / NH-L12.


Gotcha. I think I'm fine with a little extra noise if it helps with heat management in this case, so I'm still leaning towards using a reference card. As far as the Noctua fans, here is my alternative build with the NH-L12:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($231.95 @ SuperBiiz)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($66.89 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.60 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card ($298.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($55.17 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.20 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $1052.72
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 21:11 EDT-0400

The only thing is that the Noctua NH-L12 is 93 mm, while the SG13 is only supposed to be able to fit up to a 60 mm CPU cooler. Using an SFX power supply should give me around 20 extra mm to work with, so with this build I was thinking about swapping the top fan of the Noctua NH-L12, which is 25 mm, with a 12 mm fan like the Scythe Slipstream. I could then use the extra Noctua fan in the front as the case fan. What are your thoughts on this? The only thing I don't know about is the size of the adaptor plate for the SFX power supply and how much space it'll take away from the extra mm I think I'm getting.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Gotcha. I think I'm fine with a little extra noise if it helps with heat management in this case, so I'm still leaning towards using a reference card. As far as the Noctua fans, here is my alternative build with the NH-L12:
> 
> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($231.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($66.89 @ OutletPC)
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.60 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card ($298.99 @ Newegg)
> Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($55.17 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.20 @ SuperBiiz)
> Total: $1052.72
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 21:11 EDT-0400
> 
> The only thing is that the Noctua NH-L12 is 93 mm, while the SG13 is only supposed to be able to fit up to a 60 mm CPU cooler. Using an SFX power supply should give me around 20 extra mm to work with, so with this build I was thinking about swapping the top fan of the Noctua NH-L12, which is 25 mm, with a 12 mm fan like the Scythe Slipstream. I could then use the extra Noctua fan in the front as the case fan. What are your thoughts on this? The only thing I don't know about is the size of the adaptor plate for the SFX power supply and how much space it'll take away from the extra mm I think I'm getting.


I'm actually not sure. I'm planning a watercooling build myself, and browsing through pictures on this thread, I've only seen members fit the l9i with an ATX power supply. I'm sorry I'm not sure helpful, but a concern I would have in your shoes is the direction of the airflow on the CPU cooler. If you invert the airflow (read 2 pages back), 't having the heatsink above the fan might be problematic. On another note, the NF-F12 that you'd be using for the case fan would be very suitable.


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I'm actually not sure. I'm planning a watercooling build myself, and browsing through pictures on this thread, I've only seen members fit the l9i with an ATX power supply. I'm sorry I'm not sure helpful, but a concern I would have in your shoes is the direction of the airflow on the CPU cooler. If you invert the airflow (read 2 pages back), 't having the heatsink above the fan might be problematic. On another note, the NF-F12 that you'd be using for the case fan would be very suitable.


I think anyone wanting to get watercooling, other than an AIO, are just kidding themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Gotcha. I think I'm fine with a little extra noise if it helps with heat management in this case, so I'm still leaning towards using a reference card. As far as the Noctua fans, here is my alternative build with the NH-L12:
> 
> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($231.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($66.89 @ OutletPC)
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.60 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card ($298.99 @ Newegg)
> Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($55.17 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.20 @ SuperBiiz)
> Total: $1052.72
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 21:11 EDT-0400
> 
> The only thing is that the Noctua NH-L12 is 93 mm, while the SG13 is only supposed to be able to fit up to a 60 mm CPU cooler. Using an SFX power supply should give me around 20 extra mm to work with, so with this build I was thinking about swapping the top fan of the Noctua NH-L12, which is 25 mm, with a 12 mm fan like the Scythe Slipstream. I could then use the extra Noctua fan in the front as the case fan. What are your thoughts on this? The only thing I don't know about is the size of the adaptor plate for the SFX power supply and how much space it'll take away from the extra mm I think I'm getting.


Your build confuses me quite a bit, are you doing a gaming build or a render/workstation?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryC*
> 
> Your build confuses me quite a bit, are you doing a gaming build or a render/workstation?


most likely a gaming build, there is nothing wrong in using a xeon as a general purpose cpu.
and as a matter of fact, xeon chips are 20%~30% cheaper than standard i7.


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryC*
> 
> I think anyone wanting to get watercooling, other than an AIO, are just kidding themselves.
> Your build confuses me quite a bit, are you doing a gaming build or a render/workstation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> most likely a gaming build, there is nothing wrong in using a xeon as a general purpose cpu.
> and as a matter of fact, xeon chips are 20%~30% cheaper than standard i7.


Right on the money, Epic1447. I'm doing a gaming build, and was going to get an i5, but then I heard from Tom's Hardware forums that I should check out the Xeon 1231v3, as it's only slightly more expensive than i5, but it is comparable to an i7 performance-wise. Everywhere I've read says that they are basically i7s without dedicated graphics, and since I'll have a GTX in this shoe box, I don't really need dedicated graphics.

However, the Xeon 1231v3 is stock 3.4 GHz, and the i5 4690 is 3.5 GHz. There's also the Xeon 1241v3 at 3.5 GHz. They're all fairly close in price. Right now I could get the 1241v3 for around $25 more. I wonder if an extra .1 GHz is worth $25. Any recommendations?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I'm actually not sure. I'm planning a watercooling build myself, and browsing through pictures on this thread, I've only seen members fit the l9i with an ATX power supply. I'm sorry I'm not sure helpful, but a concern I would have in your shoes is the direction of the airflow on the CPU cooler. If you invert the airflow (read 2 pages back), 't having the heatsink above the fan might be problematic. On another note, the NF-F12 that you'd be using for the case fan would be very suitable.


Why might that be problematic? Also, if I'm able to swap out the top fan of the Noctua NH-L12 with a slimmer fan so that I still have top and bottom fans on the cooler, do you think that this is a good solution and avoids that potential problem?

Thanks for all of your replies so far everybody! Do you have any improvement suggestions on my build? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ras2a

Hi guys, I am using the NHL9i with my i5 4670S. Was thinking of upgrading to an i7 or perhaps one of the Xeons you guys mentioned. Will the NHL9i be sufficient for one of these CPU as my 4670S is obviously lower TDP?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys, I am using the NHL9i with my i5 4670S. Was thinking of upgrading to an i7 or perhaps one of the Xeons you guys mentioned. Will the NHL9i be sufficient for one of these CPU as my 4670S is obviously lower TDP?


you will most likely encounter higher temps if you go over the recommended TDP limit, but it shouldn't overheat.
NH-L9i is still better than stock intel HSF, imho intel even recommends stock HSF to i7-4790K without much of a concern.


----------



## ras2a

That's a good point and the Noctua is clearly streets ahead in terms of cooling performance. Still, if I decide to overclock with an i7 4790K, for instance, what is the very best performing low profile cooler that will fit in the SG13? I'm using a 160mm PSUS from silverstone so not sure if that gives me more space? Thanks guys


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> That's a good point and the Noctua is clearly streets ahead in terms of cooling performance. Still, if I decide to overclock with an i7 4790K, for instance, what is the very best performing low profile cooler that will fit in the SG13? I'm using a 160mm PSUS from silverstone so not sure if that gives me more space? Thanks guys


There's the NH-L12 from Noctua, however I'm not sure if it will fit. A member from the previous page said it should according to dimensions, but I haven't seen it done before.


----------



## ras2a

Ok thanks mate. Appreciate your help. What coolers (air) are the rest of you guys using?


----------



## bobsaget

Noctua released a new top floor cooler, the c14s. I'm not sure at all, but could it fit with the fan under the radiator?


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> There's the NH-L12 from Noctua, however I'm not sure if it will fit. A member from the previous page said it should according to dimensions, but I haven't seen it done before.


Yeah I'm the one considering using it. If you use an SFX power supply you definitely have enough space for the NH-L12 without the top fan (which is 25 mm in height). What I'm considering doing is getting the NH-L12 and swapping the top fan for a low profile 12 mm fan, so that I don't lose out on as much cooling potential. I'm not quite sure about space, but I think it should just fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Noctua released a new top floor cooler, the c14s. I'm not sure at all, but could it fit with the fan under the radiator?


Just looked that cooler up. It looks nice, but even without the fan on top it's 115 mm tall, which is way too high.

Ras2a - I'd recommend checking out Frosty Tech's rankings of top low profile fans. Silent PC Review also ranks a lot of coolers.

Is anybody using an SFX power supply in their SG13? I would love to know how thick the adapter plate is. I am trying to get a good estimate of available space for a cooler. Thanks!


----------



## ras2a

Thanks a lot Kimbo.. Will check that link out. Do any of you guys have i7's in your SG13?


----------



## findingthelimit

I'm planning on putting an i7 in my SG13, and watercool it with an AIO. Can anyone advice me in what I should get? I'm aiming for silence, and will definitely replace both fans on the radiator with noctua fans. I'm thinking of the NF-F12 or NF-P12 pwm. As for the AIO, I really have no idea, but I'm looking at the kraken x41 / corsair h80i. I really like how the kraken looks, but i heard it's loud - i'm not sure if that's coming from fans though, seeing that i'm replacing both fans that might not be a problem?


----------



## kimboschlice

By the way, just as an update on my cooling situation, I think that I'm going to forego messing around with the Noctua NH-L12 and get the new Noctua NH-L9x65. It's gotten great reviews, and its clearance of 65 mm means it'll fit with some breathing room if you use an SFX power supply in the SG13 (which I intend to do







).


----------



## hajosattila

I'm looking for new cooler for my Enermax Liqmax II 120S AIO.

Which is more Effective?

1,

Akasa Viper:

Dimension: 120 X 120 X 25mm
Fan speed: *600 -1900 RPM*
Max airflow: *83.63 CFM*
Max static air pressure: *2.98 mm H2O*
Noise level: *6.9 -28.9 dB(A)*
Voltage rating: 12V DC
Bearing HDB (Hydro Dynamic)
Fan life expectancy: 50,000 hours
Connector: 4pin PWM
Product code: AK-FN059

2,

Akasa Piranha:

Dimension: 120 X 120 X 25mm
Bearing HDB (Hydro Dynamic Bearing)
Speed: *600-1900 RPM*
Max airflow: *79.13 CFM*
Sound level: *6.4-27.2 dB(A)*
Max static air pressure: *3.04 mm-H2O*
Rated voltage: 12V
Connector: PWM-4pin
Product code: AK-FN072

My current Setup :

i5-4690K
Asus Z97-i PLUS
Enermax Liqmax II 120S

Thank you guys, and sorry my english is very poor!


----------



## AliNT77

hi guys

will my hd 7950 reference fit in this tiny case??









if so , i'll buy it tomorrow


----------



## Doomtomb

Hey guys, I really want this case but my power supply is a bit big. It's the Seasonic 550W G series with a length of 6.3" or 160mm and modular.
Now I understand this will mean I will have to forgo the SSD cage up top. But I only plan to have 1 2.5" SSD that I might mount somewhere else.
Also cooling, 120m liquid AIO.
ASUS Maximus V Gene
ASUS Maximus V Impact (top riser for power), (bottom riser for WiFi/Bluetooth)

Do you think this setup will work?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Hey guys, I really want this case but my power supply is a bit big. It's the Seasonic 550W G series with a length of 6.3" or 160mm and modular.
> Now I understand this will mean I will have to forgo the SSD cage up top. But I only plan to have 1 2.5" SSD that I might mount somewhere else.
> Also cooling, 120m liquid AIO.
> *ASUS Maximus V Gene* (top riser for power), (bottom riser for WiFi/Bluetooth)
> 
> Do you think this setup will work?


Did you mean ASUS Maximus IMPACT ITX motherboard? The ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 motherboard is an *MATX* and will not fit into the SG13. It works great in a Silverstone TJ08-E though


----------



## Doomtomb

Yes I meant the Impact, MITX board. hehe.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Yes I meant the Impact, MITX board. hehe.












Your setup should work out great!


----------



## exhaile

Hi guys do you think i could cram an Antec 750c(non - modular) psu in this case? Any recommendation for RAM and gtx 970?
I'm looking at the MSI gaming 970, will it fit. This is the first time I'm doing a smaller build. Any advice?


----------



## Doomtomb

Alright I'll post some pics when it arrives. I ordered the SG13B with Corsair H55 cooler.


----------



## qhash

Hi guys,
Just have registered to the forum.
I love that case. Right now I need to buy GPU (before the free witcher and batman promo is over).I want MSI 970 GTX gaming /ME100, but I have heard they are longer now and will not fit into Sugo 13. Can anyone confirm that? Or is it possible, with small case modding, to allow the 10,59" card to be placed inside or there is no chance at all? If no, what other 970 GPUs with non-referent cooling system are a good choices that will fit?


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Welcome to all who have been posting in this SUGO SG13 Owners Club. Be sure to register at the following link: Members Registration*


----------



## qhash

I will as soon as I will buy one







for the validation link. To do so, however, I need to know how I can fit MSI 970 Gaming/ME100. Also Palit Jetstream seems smaller but it is 3 slot cooling. I guess the limit of Sugo is two slot, right?


----------



## galletabah

any
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I will as soon as I will buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the validation link. To do so, however, I need to know how I can fit MSI 970 Gaming/ME100. Also Palit Jetstream seems smaller but it is 3 slot cooling. I guess the limit of Sugo is two slot, right?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/150#post_23538308
i think is the same


----------



## qhash

unfortunately, there is a spec change:
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=253874.0
MSI gaming 970 now will not fit Sugo 13, at least they sa so. Also spec on the manfacturer's site is 11,59"... so 12mm too long


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup should work out great!


so... is it possible to put 160mm PSU to Sugo 13 or not? your reply to Doomtomb configuration suggest, that it can work, but without SSD cage. Is it right? Most of the good and quiet PSUs are 160mm, that is why I am asking.

edit:
sorry for double post, its late.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> so... is it possible to put 160mm PSU to Sugo 13 or not? your reply to Doomtomb configuration suggest, that it can work, but without SSD cage. Is it right? Most of the good and quiet PSUs are 160mm, that is why I am asking.
> 
> edit:
> sorry for double post, its late.


It will fit without the drive cage on top. You may lose some case rigidity though.


----------



## qhash

doh, minutes too late







just ordered SilverStone SST-ST55F-G. Nevertheless, maybe this is a good option anyway. The only thing I am unclear on that PSU is the noise level, but as I will be using ASUS STRIX 960, SSD and a Xeon Sandy Bridge CPU, it should not even reach half capacity of available system power. It is stated, that it can provide 550W in a continous manner, so any rig using half of it, should not cause cooling system to be loud, even in such a small case.


----------



## morph1us

Hello there and really sorry for my english









I am going to build in this case compact & powerful machine. Mostly for gaming, of course, and a little bit photoshop, video editing and designe, maybe. It will be Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac, Core i7-4790K, nVidia GeForce GTX Titan X PNY PCI-E 12288Mb and Corsair H80i. Is it SilverStone Technology 600W SFX will be enough for this build? Even more, actually, is it really possible - stable work for hours without throttlng and any troubles? Any other recomendations will be great also. I am just a simple user without a lot of knowledge about hardware









P.S. Actually i was planning to use ASRock X99E-ITX/AC and 32gb RAM, but it's no AmazonGlobal Eligible for this motherboard in Russia right now.


----------



## qhash

Sg13 is full ATX PSU compatible. Why would you like to use loud SFX PSU? I would recommend SST-ST65F-G rated for 24/7 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=350
Titan's manual says 600W is minimum. For video and photoshop you will need lots of RAM.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morph1us*
> 
> Hello there and really sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to build in this case compact & powerful machine. Mostly for gaming, of course, and a little bit photoshop, video editing and designe, maybe. It will be Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac, Core i7-4790K, nVidia GeForce GTX Titan X PNY PCI-E 12288Mb and Corsair H80i. *Is it SilverStone Technology 600W SFX will be enough for this build?* Even more, actually, is it really possible - stable work for hours without throttlng and any troubles? Any other recomendations will be great also. I am just a simple user without a lot of knowledge about hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Actually i was planning to use ASRock X99E-ITX/AC and 32gb RAM, but it's no AmazonGlobal Eligible for this motherboard in Russia right now.


You'll be fine with the Silverstone SX600G SFX PSU as you can see with the following graph:



*Source*: Link

I have the ST45SF-G 450 Watt SFX PSU with an i7 4770K and a GTX 780TI running fine in my build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> *Sg13 is full ATX PSU compatible. Why would you like to use loud SFX PSU?* I would recommend SST-ST65F-G rated for 24/7 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=350
> Titan's manual says 600W is minimum. For video and photoshop you will need lots of RAM.


Although the SG13 was designed to accommodate an ATX PSU it can definitely take advantage of SFX PSU's with an ATX adapter. In fact I suggest them over an ATX to allow more air flow in the system in an SFF chassis like the SG05, SG13, Elite 110, and Elite 130. It will also allow you to fit more components and manage your wires a little easier. Fan noise in the SFX PSU's such as the ST45SF-G and SX600-G are subjective and will vary on the user. I will say my experience with Silverstone's SFX PSU's has been favorable and no complaints on the fan noise. YMWV...


----------



## qhash

Some years ago I was in a users group that would use a PSU that is just enough for their build, with a little overhead of course. That was money-wise approach. Efficiency of any PC PSU is always best at the 50% load:

If one is keen on energy efficency and noise levels, as I am, then full ATX and higher power PSU is recommended. As from the previous graph, 600W is sufficient for optimal PSU performance. Guess that is why such a value is present in the Titan X reference card manual. My opinion is that SFX PSU is only good for SG13 if some non AIO LC cooler is to be used. Moving back to the thread's topic, having turbine style Titan card, AIO LC with the radiotor placed upfront, SFX PSU will not improve airflow greatly in SG13. I might be wrong, but that is what I think.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago I was in a users group that would use a PSU that is just enough for their build, with a little overhead of course. That was money-wise approach. Efficiency of any PC PSU is always best at the 50% load:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one is keen on energy efficency and noise levels, as I am, then full ATX and higher power PSU is recommended. As from the previous graph, 600W is sufficient for optimal PSU performance. Guess that is why such a value is present in the Titan X reference card manual. My opinion is that SFX PSU is only good for SG13 if some non AIO LC cooler is to be used. Moving back to the thread's topic, having turbine style Titan card, AIO LC with the radiotor placed upfront, SFX PSU will not improve airflow greatly in SG13. I might be wrong, but that is what I think.


Great info! With that said for those who are more comfortable with more power with efficiency in mind then look no further then Silverstone's new SX700-LPT 700 Watt Platinum PSU incoming Computex 2015.



*Source*: Link


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You'll be fine with the Silverstone SX600G SFX PSU as you can see with the following graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: Link
> 
> I have the ST45SF-G 450 Watt SFX PSU with an i7 4770K and a GTX 780TI running fine in my build.


yeah, people now a days always overestimate their rig's power consumption, while overkill PSUs would last longer, seeing 1000W PSUs on single-GPU setups is a bit too much.


----------



## qhash

exacly, and in some cases, if such a rigs are draining just 20-25% of the total PSU power, people using them would end with the same results by means of power efficency bying non rated PSU and saving lots of money on the unit


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> exacly, and in some cases, if such a rigs are draining just 20-25% of the total PSU power, people using them would end with the same results by means of power efficency bying non rated PSU and saving lots of money on the unit


i'm in a pinch myself, the PSU available here are all 500W~1000W, and all the gold efficiency PSUs are at least 550W.
the rig i'm currently using averages at 200W load so i'm well under 50% load of any PSU.


----------



## qhash

In the whole PSU divagation there is also a build quality compound that usually impacts the decision as well.
My new config will have exacly the same PSU power and system draw as you. Guess we have to live with it









btw.
http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_FL2.htm


----------



## exhaile

Just saw this.

Corsair h80i aio, Corsair ax860i psu and a gtx Titan X all crammed into a sg13


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> In the whole PSU divagation there is also a build quality compound that usually impacts the decision as well.
> My new config will have exacly the same PSU power and system draw as you. Guess we have to live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_FL2.htm


yes i know of this, but its 2hours away locally (on a different shop), and costs 50% more than a 550W gold PSU.
all in effect, the ~3% less efficiency doesn't seem to warrant the need of getting a much more expensive PSU.

i just wish they'd stabilize the market here, prices are all over the place...


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> Just saw this.
> 
> Corsair h80i aio, Corsair ax860i psu and a gtx Titan X all crammed into a sg13


this Xeon thing is sick


----------



## jbaker1989

Hey,

I already have a SG13 with the mesh front setup with the MSI z87i Gaming AC motherboard ( i know it sucks where the socket sits). I have a 4690K with a mild overclock with the Corsair H60 sitting upfront pushing air in the case and the Zotac GTX960. I am thinking about changing a few things up over the Fall/ Winter and I want to know what you guys think, I am thinking about on air with the Noctua L9x65 with the 4690k with possibly a mild overclock (I know it isn't recommended but tests have shown it to be a decent performer). Along with that I would get the 600w SFX from Silverstone to get the height clearance or maybe the SFX-L if it can run hopefully the new AMD Fiji Card with the AIO water cooled rig with the rad placed up front again pushing air into the case. If the SFX-L is able to push the Fiji card i would orientate it where it would be pulling the air up from the VRM's and have the L9x65 pulling though the heat sink travelling up into the PSU and out though the rear.

What do you guys think? Does anyone have there PSU pulling from the motherboard rather than pulling fresh air from the top? Does anyone have any thoughts on the new Fiji based card coming from AMD as in going into the SG13?

Thanks, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbaker1989*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I already have a SG13 with the mesh front setup with the MSI z87i Gaming AC motherboard ( i know it sucks where the socket sits). I have a 4690K with a mild overclock with the Corsair H60 sitting upfront pushing air in the case and the Zotac GTX960. I am thinking about changing a few things up over the Fall/ Winter and I want to know what you guys think, I am thinking about on air with the Noctua L9x65 with the 4690k with possibly a mild overclock (I know it isn't recommended but tests have shown it to be a decent performer). Along with that I would get the 600w SFX from Silverstone to get the height clearance or maybe the SFX-L if it can run hopefully the new AMD Fiji Card with the AIO water cooled rig with the rad placed up front again pushing air into the case. If the SFX-L is able to push the Fiji card i would orientate it where it would be pulling the air up from the VRM's and have the L9x65 pulling though the heat sink travelling up into the PSU and out though the rear.
> 
> *What do you guys think? Does anyone have there PSU pulling from the motherboard rather than pulling fresh air from the top? Does anyone have any thoughts on the new Fiji based card coming from AMD as in going into the SG13?*
> 
> Thanks, any input would be greatly appreciated.


I have mounted my PSU with the fan on the bottom sucking air into the PSU and out as an exhaust in my water-cooled SG05 and Elite 130 which will be the same setup as the SG13 when I get one for a new project. As far as AMD's new R9 390X FIJI with the liquid cooler having enough power, speculating with current high end single GPU's on the market requiring about 600 Watt PSU's. You should be ok. And yes an SFX or even and SFX-L will give you some clearance to air-cool your CPU.

Since you're planning to mount your SFX or SFX-L PSU with the fan facing down. You can also consider Silverstone's NT06-PRO air-cooler which has the fan flowing the air up towards the heat-sink for a little positive pressure.



AMD FIJI GPU is going to be an awesome addition to any SFF build with its compact powerful design!


----------



## kimboschlice

Hey all! I've finalized my build (I hope!), and am ready to start ordering parts. I have a question about the motherboard location in the case. Looking at the case from the front, does the right side of the motherboard (opposite side of the GPU side) sit flush with the case wall, or is there space between the motherboard and the wall? I ask because my cooler might overhang the motherboard on that side by about 15mm, and so I'm concerned it won't fit. Thank you!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Hey all! I've finalized my build (I hope!), and am ready to start ordering parts. I have a question about the motherboard location in the case. Looking at the case from the front, does the right side of the motherboard (opposite side of the GPU side) sit flush with the case wall, or is there space between the motherboard and the wall? I ask because my cooler might overhang the motherboard on that side by about 15mm, and so I'm concerned it won't fit. Thank you!


What cooler will you be using?


----------



## kimboschlice

I'm hoping to use the Raijentek Pallas. I'm good on height because I'm using an SFX PSU for more headroom, but I think it's going to overhang the board.

Does the motherboard sit flush against the right side case wall?


----------



## jbaker1989

My issue with that cooler is the MSI Z87I Gaming AC motherboard has the socket placed snug to the PCI-E x16 slot. So if i have to stick to coolers that wont interfere with the slot. When i started out with this Motherboard I had it in a Corsair 250D case that i wanted to place a H100i in. Once i realized how big the case actually was and for working away it would be a pain, I got the SG13. I will hopefully be able to run it with the SFX-L due to the lower noise compared to the 80 mm that's in the regular SFX,

Thanks for your input!


----------



## wefornes

Hi everyone, i want to ask you an opinion. I have the raven rvz01 right now with the following list of he parts, I was wondering if this case will be better for the ventilation of my hardware and install an h80i that I got from a friend who bought a h100i that I can't use on my actual case.
Thanks a lot.

Mainboard: Asus impact vii
Cpu: Intel 4690k
Cpu heatsink: thermalright axp-100 muscle
Ram: 2x4 gb ddr 1600 low profile
Psu: silverstone 600w sfx 80 plus gold
Gpu: evga gtx 980 acx 2.0
Storage: ssd vertex 4 120gb, ssd Samsung evo 850 240gb and hd 500gb 7200rpm 2,5" seagate.


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> I'm hoping to use the Raijentek Pallas. I'm good on height because I'm using an SFX PSU for more headroom, but I think it's going to overhang the board.
> 
> Does the motherboard sit flush against the right side case wall?


If any SG13 owners can let me know how much space there is between the motherboard and the right case wall (when looking from the front), I would be super grateful. I checked the manual, and it says coolers can overhang the side by a maximum of 8 mm. The Pallas may overhang by about 15 mm







I'd like to figure this out before I start opening packages







Thanks!


----------



## qhash

i also have a question to more experienced SG13 users as well. I have an old sandy bridge mITX board - ASUS P8H67-I PRO - and a Xeon proccessor, I would like to use them in my build. Question is - is that board will cause problems with 140mm ATX PSU and corsair h55 AIO LC ? I think not, but I would like to be sure, as I can sell it if any problem occurs (but now, later it will not be possible).


----------



## Zenno7

Does the Asus Strix GTX 980 fits the sugo SG13?


----------



## qhash

980 will not fit, its over 3cm too long


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Great info! With that said for those who are more comfortable with more power with efficiency in mind then look no further then Silverstone's new SX700-LPT 700 Watt Platinum PSU incoming Computex 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: Link


That 700w SFX-L unit is destined to feature some pretty horrendous ripple.......


----------



## Zenno7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> 980 will not fit, its over 3cm too long


Thank You!


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> If any SG13 owners can let me know how much space there is between the motherboard and the right case wall (when looking from the front), I would be super grateful. I checked the manual, and it says coolers can overhang the side by a maximum of 8 mm. The Pallas may overhang by about 15 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to figure this out before I start opening packages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Bump

Sorry to keep asking. I'm trying to figure this out before it's too late to return the Raijentek Pallas. Can anybody measure the space between their motherboard and right case wall? Thank you!


----------



## mickemonnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenno7*
> 
> Thank You!


Are you sure it won't fit?

The titan x fits.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemonnier*
> 
> Are you sure it won't fit?
> 
> The titan x fits.


The comment is referring to the Asus GTX 980 Strix, which is longer than the reference design.

Reference GTX 970s, 980s, and Titans will indeed fit.


----------



## mickemonnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The comment is referring to the Asus GTX 980 Strix, which is longer than the reference design.
> 
> Reference GTX 970s, 980s, and Titans will indeed fit.


Oh sorry. I totally failed to realize that. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickemonnier*
> 
> Oh sorry. I totally failed to realize that. Thanks for clarifying.


no worries


----------



## Jenna573

I thought we all figured out that the unmodded case could fit a card if it was under 270mm? Like that was the absolute cap.


----------



## kimboschlice

Can any case owners let me know how much space between the motherboard and right case wall (wall opposite the graphics card) there is? The manual for the case says that heatsinks can extend over the motherboard by 8 mm, but I'm hoping that there is more room than just 8 mm.


----------



## qhash

i can help but u have to w8 until next week, i am ooh righ4 now.


----------



## jbaker1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> If any SG13 owners can let me know how much space there is between the motherboard and the right case wall (when looking from the front), I would be super grateful. I checked the manual, and it says coolers can overhang the side by a maximum of 8 mm. The Pallas may overhang by about 15 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to figure this out before I start opening packages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




There really isn't much room..


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbaker1989*
> 
> There really isn't much room..


i roughly estimate that at around 8~10mm, or 12mm if you include that tiny bit of panel spacing.


----------



## m45y4y4

Hello friends
I want to ask whether the case sugo13B - Q can be installed Gigabyte GTX770 VGA card ( the actual length of 280mm ) ??

which is the length of the case Sugo13B - Q itself 285mm , so in my opinion the remaining space of 5mm , and in fact I have never completely measure the actual case .

please help , and please be corrected if there are mistakes.


----------



## kimboschlice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbaker1989*
> 
> 
> 
> There really isn't much room..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i roughly estimate that at around 8~10mm, or 12mm if you include that tiny bit of panel spacing.


Man, that's what I was afraid of. Thanks for checking y'all!


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> Hello friends
> I want to ask whether the case sugo13B - Q can be installed Gigabyte GTX770 VGA card ( the actual length of 280mm ) ??
> 
> which is the length of the case Sugo13B - Q itself 285mm , so in my opinion the remaining space of 5mm , and in fact I have never completely measure the actual case .
> 
> please help , and please be corrected if there are mistakes.


On the previous page of that thread you have the answer you are looking for. Post written by Jenna537.


----------



## Mack42

Anyone knows if the brushed plastic front on the SG13B-Q can be removed?


----------



## orvils

So I just bought an MSI GTX 970 second hand from eBay. When it arrived I noticed that it is the longer version.
So it probably won't fit in SG13. But that doesn't mean I ain't gonna try!







Theoretically the case is still longer than the card and I will be using the Q version that doesn't have filter (hopefully more free space in front.)
My SG13 will arrive on Thursday or Friday, so I will probably make the build on Saturday and will see if it fits or not. If not then I will have to get different case. (Maybe something like Node 304, suggestions will be appreciated







)

Anyway here is the part list that I want to cram inside the SG13:
*CPU - i5 4690k
*MB - MSI Z87i Gaming AC
*Cooler - Corsair H60
*RAM - 8GB Hyperx Savage 1600 MHz
*PSU - Silverstone 700W Bronze, Modular (Overkill but got it for cheap)
*2x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 PWM, Push/Pull on H60
*Kingston v300 240gb SSD
*500GB WB Blue (Just lying around, might as well use it)
*And of course MSI GTX 970 (if it will fit..)

Also I will be reducing length of PSU cables by cutting and crimping them in desired length. At first wanted to sleeve them, but those slim, black PSU cables that Silverstone provides are great.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Has anyone used a Corsair H90 and is the water block greater than the 61mm height restriction?
[EDIT] The block height is 28mm, well within the requirements.

How thick a radiator + fan can you go with before it becomes a problem? The H90 is 27mm + 25mm for the fan = 52mm thickness.

This is a surprise build for my brother's graduation/birthday/holiday so I'd like to spec it out to minimize the downtime. Any help or suggestions are _greatly_ appreciated!

Part List is here : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xxyBt6


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> *And of course MSI GTX 970 (if it will fit..)


I am really interested if that longer version can be somehow installed in SG13. Let us know about your results, please.


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I am really interested if that longer version can be somehow installed in SG13. Let us know about your results, please.


So while I am waiting for my case to arrive I was looking for completed builds in SG13 and I think I found one where there is long version of MSI 970 inside.

Here is the picture that was posted earlier in this thread with normal sized 970 in this case:


And here is the picture with long MSI 970 inside the case:
You can clearly see the difference in size of these cards. When I noticed this I got so happy







I am nearly sure that I will be able to fit my card in this case, yay!


Here is the complete build - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/ZTTH99


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> So while I am waiting for my case to arrive I was looking for completed builds in SG13 and I think I found one where there is long version of MSI 970 inside.
> 
> Here is the picture that was posted earlier in this thread with normal sized 970 in this case:
> 
> 
> And here is the picture with long MSI 970 inside the case:
> You can clearly see the difference in size of these cards. When I noticed this I got so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly sure that I will be able to fit my card in this case, yay!
> 
> 
> Here is the complete build - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/ZTTH99


OMG , very cool ^ _ ^

if I may know , what the actual length of the MSI VGA card ?

really made me curious to install
VGA Gigabyte GTX770 into the casing SUGO - 13 .

" I have a dream that " LOL


----------



## magicmo

Hi all,

I am looking to build a small pc for gaming, video editing and some modelling. I saw a guide in Custom PC magazine on how to build a powerful water-cooled mini-pc and was doing some research on some of the parts and came across this forum and awesome group.

I actually started up in the SG05 group and was made a convert on the case when I saw a size comparison to the case in the magazine's guide (corsair obsidian 250d) and of course hyp3rmax's sexy build.

Was already to buy a dremel and get to work for my chosen card when I read in that group about the SG13, yay!

Anyway I've read through all the posts in this group and it's helped me create the list below, but I still have a few questions about some of my choices as it seems everything is up for debate









My proposed build:
Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
Crucial BX100 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card
Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

The plan is to overclock both the cpu and the graphics card and water cool the system.
I am constrained on space hence the small form factor but also want the power and as little noise as possible as I may have to use the pc in my bedroom whenever guests stay with us and my other half hates my pc.

My questions:

1. I understand that SFX would be better for the fact you get more room for things like cables and more air-space but I also have read numerous times the power supply I've chosen is probably going to be loud. Would an ATX be better for sound or is there a better SFX that I could use? I'm not interested power supplies that do not have continuous fans as I will need to constantly evacuate the hot air being produced in the case.

1.b Is 500W sufficient or would it be better to get a 600W? Given there was a recent debate on this thread about % usage of power versus longevity and (I'm guessing noise) and the fact that there will be overclocking for both the CPU AND GCard.

2. Is there a height/clearance issue using the vengance pro memory? I am sure i read at least a couple of times of some of the community members having to replace or file down casings to get particular memory sticks to fit.

3. I am guessing a custom built loop is a better proposition for both sound and heat efficiency (only planning on dealing with the cpu). What would you recommend if I went down the custom rout as there were so many parts being bandied about I got lost?

Perhaps using the:
Swiftech Apogee Drive II Integrated Pump and Waterblock
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm
2 x Gentle typhoon 120mm fans (not sure what AP code -AP14, AP25, AP29? and also they seem awfully hard to source)
Tubing (diameter?)
Angled bolts
Am I missing anything (e.g. is the reservoir contained in the apogee unit) ?

4. If the Gentle Typoons prove to be too difficult to procure, other than the ugly brown nocturnas, what would be a suitable alternative?

5. I put in a H80i as an AIO solution, if the parts for a similarly or slightly more effective custom system are more than double the AIO set-up. If i decide to go down the AIO route, would it be better to get an H75 as it seems that the tubing would have a smaller diameter so would more easily fit?

6. I do not plan to have an internal dvd / blueray drive. Could a 3.5" HDD be located in it's place on top or would you think it would be located somewhere else like next to the PSU etc (this is given a the size of radiatior assembly for the water cooling system.

7. From looking at the comments of those who have already built their systems, I will also use the silverstone pp05e short cable but wonder if there is anything else that would make the construction easier that i may have missed?

all best

Mo


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> OMG , very cool ^ _ ^
> 
> if I may know , what the actual length of the MSI VGA card ?
> 
> really made me curious to install
> VGA Gigabyte GTX770 into the casing SUGO - 13 .
> 
> " I have a dream that " LOL


When I did a rough measure it was around 275-280mm, I will measure it precisely today after work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmo*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to build a small pc for gaming, video editing and some modelling. I saw a guide in Custom PC magazine on how to build a powerful water-cooled mini-pc and was doing some research on some of the parts and came across this forum and awesome group.


1. That was the first thing that I though when I wanted to build small PC. I didn't know about the case at that time, but though that SFX would be better. Well I did my research and found out that some of them are quite loud. Your best bet would be getting SFX-L PSU if you want something smaller. I went for ATX PSU because I got it for £20, so it was a no brainer.

500w should be enough for 4790k and GTX 970. In my opinion it doesn't matter much if you run PSU at it's designed full power or not. At least for longevity, for noise that is another thing - less power = less heat = less noise.

2. If you are using water cooling then the height of RAM should not matter that much.

3. Custom loop will definitely be more quiet, because the pumps in most AIO's are quite a bit louder. But I am not sure where are you going to fit pump and reservoir in this small case if you are going to do a custom loop.

4. As for the fans, I agree that Gentle Typhoons are great, but there are lot of similar fans out there that are just little bit worse. I got myself (really cheap) Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost 2 fans. They are the same design that Parvum uses for their fans. In my opinion Noctuas are a bit overrated and ugly. Their Industrial ones look much better but cost too. Sure there are Redux ones that look quite nice, but no good 120mm for radiators.

5. Can't help you there, no idea if tubing in those are different sizes.

6. Well SG13 doesn't even have a space for DVD drive. You probably mistaken that with SG05. Anyway, the bracket in SG13 will mount 2x 2.5" drives or 1x 3.5" drive. Bracket doesn't mess with anything, as long as you dont use 140mm rad or fan.

7. I was planning on getting short cable set, but decided not to. Because they still seem to be too long for this small case. Of course they will be way better then stock ones but still long. I will be measuring, cutting and crimping exact lengths for my PSU cables. It is not that hard, trust me I'm engineer







(for real)

Hope that any of this helps you.


----------



## magicmo

Thanks for the advice Orvils
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> 1. That was the first thing that I though when I wanted to build small PC. I didn't know about the case at that time, but though that SFX would be better. Well I did my research and found out that some of them are quite loud. Your best bet would be getting SFX-L PSU if you want something smaller. I went for ATX PSU because I got it for £20, so it was a no brainer.
> 
> 500w should be enough for 4790k and GTX 970. In my opinion it doesn't matter much if you run PSU at it's designed full power or not. At least for longevity, for noise that is another thing - less power = less heat = less noise.


Yes, I did a rough calculation based on other posts as to the probable power consumption and felt you could probably get away with a 450W PSU but figured a 600w (the 500w in my previous post was a typo) may be better as you said for less heat and noise.

My main worry with going for an ATX unit was how fiddly it would be to fit plug and and fit all the cables in and secondarily the air flow issue (I noticed most posters were using i5 4690s not planning on overclocking them, compared to my plan to overclock my i7).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Custom loop will definitely be more quiet, because the pumps in most AIO's are quite a bit louder. But I am not sure where are you going to fit pump and reservoir in this small case if you are going to do a custom loop.


It will be a challenge but I recall seeing someone attempt it, so many posts over the groups has clouded my brain! For space I was thinking of using an Apogee Drive II and could probably do away with a reservoir but would have problems bleeding and filling the loop and being a novice would definitely be a step too far for me. I'll wait to see what the other guys have to say about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> 4. As for the fans, I agree that Gentle Typhoons are great, but there are lot of similar fans out there that are just little bit worse. I got myself (really cheap) Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost 2 fans. They are the same design that Parvum uses for their fans. In my opinion Noctuas are a bit overrated and ugly. Their Industrial ones look much better but cost too. Sure there are Redux ones that look quite nice, but no good 120mm for radiators.


Thanks will definitely look into them. Agreed that the Noctuas seem be overrated based on numerous comments. I also was trawling the water cooling pages and found a test where possibly the Noiseblocker E-Loop B12-3 1900RPM see https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/category/fans/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> 7. I was planning on getting short cable set, but decided not to. Because they still seem to be too long for this small case. Of course they will be way better then stock ones but still long. I will be measuring, cutting and crimping exact lengths for my PSU cables. It is not that hard, trust me I'm engineer biggrin.gif (for real)


I suppose if I get a modular supply I could simply buy a few spare normal cables and experiment on them? I'm assuming I do not need that many cables. Since i'm not getting a Dremel and leaning to saw, I could learn to crimp instead


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmo*
> 
> It will be a challenge but I recall seeing someone attempt it, so many posts over the groups has clouded my brain! For space I was thinking of using an Apogee Drive II and could probably do away with a reservoir but would have problems bleeding and filling the loop and being a novice would definitely be a step too far for me. I'll wait to see what the other guys have to say about that.


I've used the AD2 in several small builds now, including FT03-mini which has similar internal size and structure as the SG13. I tried first without a reservoir and you just can't avoid a little bit of air into the pump and that generates microbubbles that are hard to bleed out.

If you can't find anywhere to place a reservoir, you can use quick-disconnects and have the reservoir in line only for filling/bleeding. Then remove it and connect the quick-disconnects together to close the loop again.


----------



## magicmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I've used the AD2 in several small builds now, including FT03-mini which has similar internal size and structure as the SG13. I tried first without a reservoir and you just can't avoid a little bit of air into the pump and that generates microbubbles that are hard to bleed out.
> 
> If you can't find anywhere to place a reservoir, you can use quick-disconnects and have the reservoir in line only for filling/bleeding. Then remove it and connect the quick-disconnects together to close the loop again.


Thanks Wisk, I'll order everything else first and then see (once I've squished everything in) whether the space is for a reservoir (any preference for a brand/model?).

I've seen numerous discussions by yourself on the issue of power supplies, what is your current preference SFX or ATX with regard to this case?


----------



## kimboschlice

Hi everybody! I've seen in this forum and elsewhere that it is common to turn the PSU around to use it as a case exhaust since there is no room for a case exhaust fan. My question is, do you think the *Silverstone SX500-LG* power supply is high quality enough to be able to safely do this? The Tom's Hardware review says it's operating temp. max is 40 C. Thanks!


----------



## qhash

Looking at the photos is seems that even the longer version fits.


----------



## Anusha

Does the case ship with a SFX-to-ATX adapter for installing a SFX power supply? Or do we have to buy it separately?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Does the case ship with a SFX-to-ATX adapter for installing a SFX power supply? Or do we have to buy it separately?


It doesn't but I know most SFX PSUs come with that adapter.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> It doesn't but I know most SFX PSUs come with that adapter.


I bet the Silverstone 600W SFX PSU comes with one then.. As long as I don't have to spend extra money I'm ok.

One more thing. Is it possible to run two thin rada stacked on top of each other. I want to put the next gen AMD GPU in there and it seems that it will come out with a 120mm AIO unit. Also I want to have a AIO for the CPU too.


----------



## orvils

Just a quick update: I can confirm that longer version of MSI GTX 970 fits nicely inside of SG13. yay









On the side note, I did the build yesterday and even with all the custom cables I did in exact length I needed, there is so little space. At the moment I have only 1 fan on H60 (forgot to get extra screws ..) but I am not sure that I am going to fit another one. Well I will try and see. Also I will manage the cables a little more. Sorry that I don't have any pictures for now since I finished build at 12 am and wanted to sleep. Will post some pictures today hopefully.


----------



## magicmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Just a quick update: I can confirm that longer version of MSI GTX 970 fits nicely inside of SG13. yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side note, I did the build yesterday and even with all the custom cables I did in exact length I needed, there is so little space. At the moment I have only 1 fan on H60 (forgot to get extra screws ..) but I am not sure that I am going to fit another one. Well I will try and see. Also I will manage the cables a little more. Sorry that I don't have any pictures for now since I finished build at 12 am and wanted to sleep. Will post some pictures today hopefully.


Cool!

I had ordered the card on Tuesday when I saw a good deal online for it and had not yet reached the page where qhash had brought up the length issue, heart attack ensued.

Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Hi everybody! I've seen in this forum and elsewhere that it is common to turn the PSU around to use it as a case exhaust since there is no room for a case exhaust fan. My question is, do you think the *Silverstone SX500-LG* power supply is high quality enough to be able to safely do this? The Tom's Hardware review says it's operating temp. max is 40 C. Thanks!


This is entirely dependent on the components you've used in your rig, how much heat they generate, what your room's ambient temperature is, and how your airflow is configured. If you use Rigbuilder to add your build to your signature then it's easier to offer correct advice.

Having said that, my FT03-mini with similar size and frame as the SG13 has been running [email protected] 24/7 for the last 2.5 years with the PSU getting warm air from a 99% stressed GTX660Ti (170W) and still running fine. I also had a GTX 970 in there for a few weeks, but that produces less heat than the older card.

So yeah, using the PSU as case exhaust is no problem.


----------



## exhaile

So I've partially build my computer in Sg13Q case. However I have a non modular antec 750w true power(tp-750c) psu and the wires are a pain in the ass and take up too much space.

I'm switching to a silverstone sfx-l 500w psu. Still have to add a h80i and gfx card.


----------



## orvils

I just finished tidying my build and adding second fan to H60.
I also added another 240gb ssd I had lying around and switched 500gb 3.5" drive to 1tb one.
Second ssd is placed on top of other ssd with double sided tape.
Just for those who were interested in how long is the newer MSI GTX 970 - it is around 278mm.
So here are the final pictures with build assembled:


----------



## Anusha

Would a 3.5" drive fit in the front drive bay if I install a 150mm PSU (Silverstone ST75F-GS)?

As I understand, you install the 3,5" drive sideways (from left to right) where as the 2.5" SSDs from front to back, isn't that so?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Would a 3.5" drive fit in the front drive bay if I install a 150mm PSU (Silverstone ST75F-GS)?
> 
> As I understand, you install the 3,5" drive sideways (from left to right) where as the 2.5" SSDs from front to back, isn't that so?


Yes, 3.5" drive goes sideways. You can see where sata cable is connected.
I had 140mm psu and you can see how tight it is. It was hard connecting cables to psu when using 2 fans on radiator. But there should be no issues with hdd and psu. There was still quite a lot of space between psu and 3.5" hdd.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Yes, 3.5" drive goes sideways. You can see where sata cable is connected.
> I had 140mm psu and you can see how tight it is. It was hard connecting cables to psu when using 2 fans on radiator. But there should be no issues with hdd and psu. There was still quite a lot of space between psu and 3.5" hdd.


Then I guess I don't have to rush out and buy a SFX-L PSU. If I manage to sell the ST75F-GS, I'll get the SX500-LG because it gives more breathing room for the components and adds less weight to the system.

I have the Antec Kuhler 620. I guess that's good enough. The tubes are only 330mm long which are quite short, right?

I have an SSD too but I bet it would securely go on the floor. Also I plan on adding more SSDs in the future. I can probably place them on top of the PSU like Linus did in his Xeon build, right?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Then I guess I don't have to rush out and buy a SFX-L PSU. If I manage to sell the ST75F-GS, I'll get the SX500-LG because it gives more breathing room for the components and adds less weight to the system.
> 
> I have the Antec Kuhler 620. I guess that's good enough. The tubes are only 330mm long which are quite short, right?
> 
> I have an SSD too but I bet it would securely go on the floor. Also I plan on adding more SSDs in the future. I can probably place them on top of the PSU like Linus did in his Xeon build, right?


I have no idea how long the tubes on my h60 are but 330mm should be fine.

Placing 2 ssd's on top of psu is what I have in mind for the future. I have one sdd screwed on the floor and one on top of that with double sided tape.


----------



## magicmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I just finished tidying my build and adding second fan to H60.
> I also added another 240gb ssd I had lying around and switched 500gb 3.5" drive to 1tb one.
> Second ssd is placed on top of other ssd with double sided tape.
> Just for those who were interested in how long is the newer MSI GTX 970 - it is around 278mm.
> So here are the final pictures with build assembled:


Looks pretty snug









I'm trying to visualise whether I have to measure from top to bottom or left to right. Am I right in saying that the 140mm limit for the PSU is what you would measure in your second photo as the back of the case (one the left of the psu) to the right?

How many PSU cables did you have to use in the end?

Also given you had to cut down and crimp the cables, do you know of a helpful resource that I could learn with?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmo*
> 
> Looks pretty snug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to visualise whether I have to measure from top to bottom or left to right. Am I right in saying that the 140mm limit for the PSU is what you would measure in your second photo as the back of the case (one the left of the psu) to the right?
> 
> How many PSU cables did you have to use in the end?
> 
> Also given you had to cut down and crimp the cables, do you know of a helpful resource that I could learn with?


If referring to the picture, then PSU length is measured from left to right. From the end where power cord goes in to the end where psu cables/modular interface come out.

I used total of 7 cables







I could have used only 5 if I wanted. 1x 24pin motherboard, 1x 8pin atx/eps, 1x 8pin PCI-E, 1x 6pin PCI-e, 3x Sata.

Well I learned how to crimp on the go







It wasn't that hard, well at least for me. I have done similar cirmps before.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I have no idea how long the tubes on my h60 are but 330mm should be fine.
> 
> Placing 2 ssd's on top of psu is what I have in mind for the future. I have one sdd screwed on the floor and one on top of that with double sided tape.


So you are saying that I can have two SSDs on the floor with them stuck together with a AIO installed in the front?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So you are saying that I can have two SSDs on the floor with them stuck together with a AIO installed in the front?


Yup, they fit just fine. Only issue that you might have is connecting sata and power cables to them. I used slim sata cables so I didn't have much issue there. Just had to align top ssd to the right (as cloe to the motherboard as possible.)

You can see it in the picture I uploaded:


----------



## Mack42

Am I right in saying that the SG13 looks far from dust proof? The Q model does not come with a dust filter in the front, because its solid front panel. But instead it will draw in air from sides, which just looks like it has some fine mesh, not really a dust filtering. And while the non-Q model does have a filter in the front, the sides only have that mesh again.

Seems to me that the older SG05/06 models were more dust proof - they actually had a dust filter right on top of the fan.

With that rather ugly (and misplaced it seems) cut out in the front on the SG13, I also have to say the older SG05/06 are more pleasing aesthetically.


----------



## Starfox

Would someone be able to check if this case can fit an evga supernova g2 psu without the drive cage up top? Also I'm thinking of getting the Titan x hybrid to go with this case, can someone recommend me a good air cooler to go along with asrock x99 itx mobo.

My planned build:
5820k
Asrock itx x99
1tb 850 evo (bottom cage)
Titan x hybrid or 390x/fury
Samsung SM951 m.2 256gb (boot)
Windows 8.1
Supernova g2 or seasonic x-850 (160)mm
H80i/ noctua iPPC 2000rpm pwm (if not going gpu aio)


----------



## Rydako

Case just arrived today, along with my H80i GT, Just waiting on my PSU and Mobo now, which'll be here in a couple of weeks (Having to ship from overseas)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Am I right in saying that the SG13 looks far from dust proof? The Q model does not come with a dust filter in the front, because its solid front panel. But instead it will draw in air from sides, which just looks like it has some fine mesh, not really a dust filtering. And while the non-Q model does have a filter in the front, the sides only have that mesh again.
> 
> Seems to me that the older SG05/06 models were more dust proof - they actually had a dust filter right on top of the fan.
> 
> With that rather ugly (and misplaced it seems) cut out in the front on the SG13, I also have to say the older SG05/06 are more pleasing aesthetically.


Was just thinking that, has anyone put custom dust filters in this thing?


----------



## revanchrist

Hi wonder if anyone knows whether SG13B or SG13B-Q has any difference in case temperature? I know theoretically SG13B should cools better but SG13B-Q looks much sexier. Wonder if the trade off is worth it.


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> Hi wonder if anyone knows whether SG13B or SG13B-Q has any difference in case temperature? I know theoretically SG13B should cools better but SG13B-Q looks much sexier. Wonder if the trade off is worth it.


TechSpot did a review, comparing both. Mesh was 2c cooler on idle, and 6c cooler on load for the CPU, on Liquid cooling. They used an open air GPU for the tests, and didn't see any difference for that. (ambient room temperature of 21 degrees)


----------



## revanchrist

Hey thx for tat info. Guess it's SG13B for me then.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Yup, they fit just fine. Only issue that you might have is connecting sata and power cables to them. I used slim sata cables so I didn't have much issue there. Just had to align top ssd to the right (as cloe to the motherboard as possible.)
> 
> You can see it in the picture I uploaded:


Thanks for the pic, mate.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I just finished tidying my build and adding second fan to H60.
> I also added another 240gb ssd I had lying around and switched 500gb 3.5" drive to 1tb one.
> Second ssd is placed on top of other ssd with double sided tape.
> Just for those who were interested in how long is the newer MSI GTX 970 - it is around 278mm.
> So here are the final pictures with build assembled:


can u open front panel ?? i want to see it,please


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> can u open front panel ?? i want to see it,please


Sorry but I don't think that I am going to do that in the near future. All the front panel cables are tied using zip ties.
I will be replacing the motherboard sometime but not sure when. Funny thing is that msi z87i gaming board that I wanted to use was faulty and I ended up using msi b85i gaming board. They are nearly the same, just b85 doesn't have wifi and raid. With newest bios I could even overclock 4690k on b85i. I might get msi z97i ack and an m.2 ssd to get rid of 3.5" drive.


----------



## Axeia

Unsatisfied with the noise my case was making and a need for air cooling (it's going in my carry on luggage at the airport) I made some minor upgrades to my build and made use of every millimeter the case offers for CPU coolers.

The whole original list of my build is:
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590S Boxed
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix
*Videocard:* Gigabyte GV-N970IXOC-4GD
*CPU-Cooler:* Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
*Case-fan:* Alpenfoehn WingBoost2 - Deep Orange, 140mm
*RAM:* rucial Ballistix (2x 4GB)
*PSU:* Cooler Master GM G450M
*SSD:* Crucial MX200 mSATA 250GB

As visible in the photos, the motherboard mounted SSD allow for a superclean build. The only problem I had was noise/CPU overheating. So this is what I started with:

If you look closely you can see there's still a few spare mm for extra cooling







. It was hitting temperature of 92 degrees celcius which is the thermal limit for my CPU.


So I did some lapping of both the cooler and CPU (no pics, I forgot to take them >.<). Then I replaced the CPU fan with a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm which pushes more air than the default scythe fan at the cost of being 3mm thicker (12mm vs 15mm). As faith would have it this puts the entire cooling unit (heatsink+fan) at 61mm - the exact limit of the Sugo SG13. So as visible in the photo below it leaves no room to spare. The Prolimatech is also a lot more quiet and the noise sounds more like air being pushed rather than a fan zooming along as with the Scythe so a highly recommended upgrade imo.

Temperatures dropped by 10 degrees idle, and 20 degrees under load (and it doesn't throttle/shutdown anymore), combination of a better fan and the lapping worked wonders.

Here's some more photos of the entire build.




I had one minor problem - the CPU fan was hitting the top of the heatsink sometimes, but not all the time, think it has to do with heat expansion of materials. I solved this by applying foam-padded double sided tape to the corners of the fan (I guess I had 61.5mm to work with







. No more rattling, reasonbly silent system (considering it's air cooled) and I'm happy with it now.

I imagine a anti-vibration rubber pad might work as well although those are more rigid and possibly a bit thicker. Normal cardboard + tape would probably work has to be relatively thin thuogh, perhaps the inside of a kitchen roll or something those lines.


----------



## Anusha

What's the best AIO water cooler to fit in this case?

Note:
This is with a 3.5" HDD in the front bay, a Silverstone SFX-L PSU (i.e. 130mm long) and an SSD on the floor in between the motherboard and the front panel.

I see the H80i fits in the case. I bet the H80i GT too, right? But both will fit with just fan, right? My question is, is a single fan enough for cooling especially to add some airflow inside the case? The PSU will be pulling warm air into itself and exhausting out the back.

Would adding two fans to a slim rad make things better for the case internals, even though they might not improve the CPU temps at all? Or one fan is enough for a slim rad?


----------



## fleetfeather

Air flow through radiators is not as simple as the number of fans, or the thickness of any given radiator.

Whilst skipping over your specific line of questioning and delivering the end-result answer you seek, the best 120mm AIO would be a Fractal Design Kelvin T12 with either a single fan or dual fan (depending on how well you manage the psu cable connections)


----------



## Starfox

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Air flow through radiators is not as simple as the number of fans, or the thickness of any given radiator.
> 
> Whilst skipping over your specific line of questioning and delivering the end-result answer you seek, the best 120mm AIO would be a Fractal Design Kelvin T12 with either a single fan or dual fan (depending on how well you manage the psu cable connections)


What about Corsair's H80i? I read a review over Overclock3D and regarding performance of the T12, "From a performance perspective the T12 came right about where we thought it would. With its twin 120mm fans and 46mm thick radiator it beat thinner core units such as the Corsair H75. What is surprising is that it also outperformed some of the 240mm units we've tested, including the H100 and the Eisberg 240L. _It was though beaten to the 120mm rad crown by the H80i which as we know still has a thinner 38mm core but more powerful and it has to be said noisier fans enabling it to edge ahead."

_

Either way I'm in a conundrum with figuring out how to fit a 980 ti hybrid with a cpu aio cooler ....


----------



## fleetfeather

As you have already referred to, the stock fan on the Corsair H80i spins at a much higher RPM; 2700RPM vs 2000RPM. Normalise the fans using, say, a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 @ 1450RPM and you'll see the H80i slip.

I once owned a H100i; the stock fans were replaced immediately.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As you have already referred to, the stock fan on the Corsair H80i spins at a much higher RPM; 2700RPM vs 2000RPM. Normalise the fans using, say, a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 @ 1450RPM and you'll see the H80i slip.
> 
> I once owned a H100i; the stock fans were replaced immediately.


Why is the T12 outperformed by the H75 in this review, in terms of both noise and cooling? Does that have anything to do with the environment? He is using an open test bed.


----------



## magicmo

Quick question.

I have all the parts in front of me.

Is the order?:

1. cpu attach to motherboard
2. memory to motherboard
3. AIO cpu plate to cpu
4. THEN motherboard in case?
5. AIO fan + radiator assembly in case
6. Graphics card
7. Finally PSU

I've read most people have had to take things out and put them back in until they have worked out the correct order.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Why is the T12 outperformed by the H75 in this review, in terms of both noise and cooling? Does that have anything to do with the environment? He is using an open test bed.


It's a solitary benchmark, and the difference in recorded temperature is less than a degree; I can probably record that sort of difference by picking a different time of day to benchmark at. Noise is similar because both units are using 2000 RPM fans.

PS: If you're not convinced with the T12, that's totally fine. It's your PC after-all. Buy whatever you prefer. You appeared to be asking for opinions, and I'm just giving _my_ opinion based on what I'd do with _my_ money


----------



## Mack42

Seriously, how are you guys managing dust in this case? The GPU side vent could theoretically be covered with a magnetic dust filter, but both the non-Q and Q model seem to have no real dust filtering on the sides of the front panel (there is only a mesh there). And no review mentions anything about dust filtering. Really no comments on this?


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmo*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> I have all the parts in front of me.
> 
> Is the order?:
> 
> 1. cpu attach to motherboard
> 2. memory to motherboard
> 3. AIO cpu plate to cpu
> 4. THEN motherboard in case?
> 5. AIO fan + radiator assembly in case
> 6. Graphics card
> 7. Finally PSU
> 
> I've read most people have had to take things out and put them back in until they have worked out the correct order.


thats basically it. If you have a modular power supply connect the cables to the components and route them, before putting the powersupply in


----------



## m45y4y4

Specification :
CPU : i5-4670K
Mobo : B85i-Gaming MSI
VGA : GTX770 2Gb OC Gigabyte
RAM : 2x 4Gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance Blue
PSU : G-450 Seasonic
HDD : 1x 3.5" 500Gb,1x 2.5" 500Gb Seagate
CPU_Cooler : H80 Corsair
Case Fan : 2x 40mm Fan ( as Exhaust )
Case : Sugo-13B-Q

sorry,if too many Pic without Spoiler T_T,coz,i don't know to use Spoiler








Thank you for the time


----------



## qhash

You should also attach the pseudobackplate of AIO LC to the back of the motherboard before installing it.

I just have finished my SG13 build. I would like to share problems I have encountered during the process. Maybe it will be helpful for others.

First of all, BOM:
1. SG13








2. ASUS P8H67-I PRO
3. Intel Xeon E3-1220v2
4. 2x4GB DDR 1333Mhz
5. ASUS 960 STRIX
6. Corsair H55
7. 2 x Crucial M4 256GB
8. Silverstone 550W SST-ST55F-G

1. AIO LC
It seems that Corsair H55 backplate does not fit on all boards, at least not out of the box. Maybe the newer ones are designed to support AIO liquid coolers, but my old H67 based ASUS has some chips and diodes in the back, near the cooling mounting holes. I had to remove 1366 and 775 pin holes of the backplate with a knife. Hope I will never ever need to use that LC in another platform.
Second issue with that cooling is that my Xeon under full stress simulation has over 65 degress. It is 10 degress too much, I believe. I have mounted the original corsair fan (1500 rpm all the time, just 3 pin connector with no PWM for that unit) in the push composition. Corsair manual suggest pull configuration. What do you think taking into consideration such a small amount of space inside? How should I mount the radiator and the fan? Especially, when we take into account another problem - PSU cabling...

2. Silverstone 140mm PSU dedicated for small builds.
I bought that small ST55F-G PSU because I thought that if this is sold by a company that also sells very nice and well designed, small volume cases, I can be sure that the unit with reduced width, dedicated for small cases, will have some shorter cables for GPU and motherboard, or at least for drives. No. I have cables that could easily be used in super tower cases. Additional cables can be bought, but the price is killing me. I can't even put my two drives using the case tray if I want to close the case. The are just inserted on the side using self-locking plastic bands. AAirflow is strongly obstruced. Not very nice, Silverstone just lost some points of my opinion towards them.

3. Asus STRIX with a backplate
Backplate is really useful. If you need to plug some cables, remove PSU, replace memory, etc. WITHOUT removing the GPU, backplate does its job. It also helps with temps, 1-2 degress.


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> 2. Silverstone 140mm PSU dedicated for small builds.
> I bought that small ST55F-G PSU because I thought that if this is sold by a company that also sells very nice and well designed, small volume cases, I can be sure that the unit with reduced width, dedicated for small cases, will have some shorter cables for GPU and motherboard, or at least for drives. No. I have cables that could easily be used in super tower cases. Additional cables can be bought, but the price is killing me. I can't even put my two drives using the case tray if I want to close the case. The are just inserted on the side using self-locking plastic bands. AAirflow is strongly obstruced. Not very nice, Silverstone just lost some points of my opinion towards them.


Wont help now, but for future reference, Silverstones SFX series all contain the short cables, including the 500w sfx-l (This) which is even smaller than the ST55F-G, while having a larger and quieter fan than the regular sfx series.


----------



## qhash

woa.... man... i feel so ... not well informed, should have looked more into PSU thing. I have assumed that for SFX smaller and louder fan is an obligatory attribute.


----------



## qhash

Rydako, what do you think about absolute loudness of that Silverstone SFX you mentioned?


----------



## orvils

I am back again with an update to my SG13.
So the things I changed:
1) Motherboard - from MSI B85i Gaming to MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
2) Storage - Added an M.2 SSD Crucial MX200 250 GB.
Swapped my 2x 240gb Kingston SSD for 2x 480gb OCZ SSD.
3) RAM - Swapped my 2x4GB Kingston Savage 1600mhz for 2x8GB Kingston Savage 1866mhz.
4) Swapped the original fan on my Silverstone power supply to Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2. (Stock fan seemed too loud.)

I was also thinking about swapping my 4690k to a 4790k but didn't see the point in that. (maybe later when I get bored







)

So my SG13 full specs are now :
*CPU - Inter Core i5 5690k
*Motherboard - MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
*RAM - HyperX Savage 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 1866 MHz
*Cooler - Corsair H60 with 2x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 PWM fans.
*M.2 SSD - Crucial MX200 250GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive
*SSD - 2x OCZ ARC 100 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 7200rpm
*Video Card - MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card
*Case - Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case
*PSU - Silverstone Strider Plus 700W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular with Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Fan

And finally, here are some pictures:

You can see how I mount 2 SSD drive on the buttom of the case. Second drive is held on with double sided tape. Had to move to as close to the motherboard and side of the case as possible, otherwise power cable would not fit. Those 10cm SATA cables do wonders in small case.




Right before putting in the power supply, all other cables connected and routed.


Here is the Little Dragon in all of its glory.


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Rydako, what do you think about absolute loudness of that Silverstone SFX you mentioned?


To be honest, I haven't installed mine yet, I'm waiting on my motherboard which I had to order from overseas. From what I have read/seen the psu is much, much quieter than the regular SFX PSU's with the 80mm fan, and the PSU has the same sized fan as the ATX psus (120mm). There's a few youtube videos showing the noise and it's almost silent, but who knows at what load it's at/ what the ambient temp is. Plus everyone's version of noise is different, what to me is quiet could be loud to you. Maybe someone else here who's used this PSU can chime in?


----------



## qhash

My Strider 550 isn't loud at all. You can hear the fan under load, but only in a close proximity to the case. I assume that having 50W less power, same fan size, the one you mentioned should maintain the same noise level. If there is someone in possesion of SX500LG and reading that thread, please elaborate on the noise level. Guess it can also be quite interesting information for others looking to make some builds based on SG13, as the SFX PSU seems to be the best option for that case.


----------



## Anusha

One question before I buy the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

Will I have to make some compromises if I go with this case? Such as,

would I lose the ability to install a 150mm PSU or
will I face issues mounting a 120mm AIO water cooler or
will I not be able to install a 3.5" HDD in the drive case or
will I not be able to install an SSD on the floor of the case... etc
I am not sure which model they are selling at Amazon, the one with the longer 980 cooler or the old 970 cooler.

Speaking of the new revision, what exactly is the difference between the two models, except for the length? Better cooler or better placement of the cooler (or better coverage of the GPU)


----------



## kimboschlice

Hey everybody! I just finished my air cooled build with a reference GTX 970. This case is pretty great! Still haven't done temperature tests or really taken the system through it's paces, but I'm happy so far.

Anyway, I do have one problem from my build. *My situation*: I used the Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU, which comes with an adapter to fit the full sized PSU bracket. However, I didn't realize this, but the PSU attaches to the adapter bracket by only 3 small screws, and since the PSU is shorter and the adapter bracket is mounted in the center of the case mount, the PSU doesn't touch the case PSU rest plates. I'm nervous the screws will give and the PSU will fall and destroy my CPU cooler, motherboard, etc. *My question*: Did anybody else use this or another SFX PSU, and if so, did you figure out a way to attach it more firmly to the case?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> One question before I buy the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.
> 
> Will I have to make some compromises if I go with this case? Such as,
> 
> would I lose the ability to install a 150mm PSU or
> will I face issues mounting a 120mm AIO water cooler or
> will I not be able to install a 3.5" HDD in the drive case or
> will I not be able to install an SSD on the floor of the case... etc
> I am not sure which model they are selling at Amazon, the one with the longer 980 cooler or the old 970 cooler.
> 
> Speaking of the new revision, what exactly is the difference between the two models, except for the length? Better cooler or better placement of the cooler (or better coverage of the GPU)



would I lose the ability to install a 150mm PSU or

I use 140mm PSU with this GPU, but it should not matter. Length of PSU has nothing to do with GPU.

will I face issues mounting a 120mm AIO water cooler or

No there will be no issues, you can see my build on previous page. I use H60 with 2 fans.

will I not be able to install a 3.5" HDD in the drive case or

HDD cage should fit fine. There was a build in this thread that had 150mm PSU and 3.5" HDD. There was still quite some space between PSU and HDD cage when I used 140mm one. In the end I decided to remove the cage to get better cable management (Also don't need that much of storage)

will I not be able to install an SSD on the floor of the case... etc

Again, check my build. I have 2 SSD's stacked together on the floor of this case. GPU fits just fine. Although I had to insert second SSD after installing GPU, because PCI connectors on GPU make card wider in that spot, so I couldn't insert it from the front. After installing the card I was able to fit the GPU easily.

am not sure which model they are selling at Amazon, the one with the longer 980 cooler or the old 970 cooler. Speaking of the new revision, what exactly is the difference between the two models, except for the length? Better cooler or better placement of the cooler (or better coverage of the GPU)

Seriously, check my build. I specified before that I used a longer version of MSI GTX 970. The only difference is that PCB is longer and cooler is moved slightly to the right. There is more space between card' s IO and cooler. I'm not sure if it cools better or not but card's temperature maxes out at around 70 C while gaming (Witcher 3, GTA 5 etc.)

On the side note - after replacing my motherboard, adding m.2 drive etc. I am getting much higher temps on CPU. I will reapply thermal paste today, because no way that adding an M.2 drive makes such difference on CPU temps. For record it is 50C idle and 80-85C on load with stock 3.5 GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> *My question*: Did anybody else use this or another SFX PSU, and if so, did you figure out a way to attach it more firmly to the case?


I would try taking the PSU bracket and bending it with pliers or something. Just measure how long you need the bracket and bend it. Or just use a bit longer screws if you are worried about it.


----------



## Dargonplay

Extremely excited for this case considering the new Fury X will be so short and ITX Friendly.

Planning on buy a Fury X2 and cram it inside of this case, my only doubt is if this PSU would actually fit?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0HZNDW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=I1VJOIXGSNJBIS&psc=1

Planning on using a i7 4970k with this build, unless Zen is out early with some real stuff


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Extremely excited for this case considering the new Fury X will be so short and ITX Friendly.
> 
> Planning on buy a Fury X2 and cram it inside of this case, my only doubt is if this PSU would actually fit?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0HZNDW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=I1VJOIXGSNJBIS&psc=1
> 
> Planning on using a i7 4970k with this build, unless Zen is out early with some real stuff


It's an ATX power supply which means only one size will vary, the length which is 150mm, which leaves you little room to bend the cables away from the HDD tray. If you plan on only using the floor mounted SSD then no problem at all. Just remove the HDD tray and you got tons of space to work with.
If you are going to use the HDD-tray then space is going to be tight but not impossible. For the sake of convenience it might be worth hunting down a 140mm PSU.

Don't overestimate how powerful a power supply you need to have btw, 860W sounds like an awful lot for a system that isn't going three-way+ SLI. You can get for example the Cooler Master GM G750M which is 140mm in length


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Extremely excited for this case considering the new Fury X will be so short and ITX Friendly.
> 
> Planning on buy a Fury X2 and cram it inside of this case, my only doubt is if this PSU would actually fit?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0HZNDW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=I1VJOIXGSNJBIS&psc=1
> 
> Planning on using a i7 4970k with this build, unless Zen is out early with some real stuff


What cooler do u plan 2 use with ur 4790k? If u wish to put fury x inside the case then u're limited to 61mm maximum height air cooler option.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> What cooler do u plan 2 use with ur 4790k? If u wish to put fury x inside the case then u're limited to 61mm maximum height air cooler option.


I plan on using this Low profile cooler: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069CQ7BE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=IH3FYQAYPBM04

Also will buy this low profile RAM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGNYFF2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=I39G25B0ZVQVFR

This Motherboard: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MI8D1YE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=D7DLGHGXIZZN&coliid=ICE9PH1CDA9CL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> It's an ATX power supply which means only one size will vary, the length which is 150mm, which leaves you little room to bend the cables away from the HDD tray. If you plan on only using the floor mounted SSD then no problem at all. Just remove the HDD tray and you got tons of space to work with.
> If you are going to use the HDD-tray then space is going to be tight but not impossible. For the sake of convenience it might be worth hunting down a 140mm PSU.
> 
> Don't overestimate how powerful a power supply you need to have btw, 860W sounds like an awful lot for a system that isn't going three-way+ SLI. You can get for example the Cooler Master GM G750M which is 140mm in length


I wont be using any Hard Drive, only two 1TB Samsung EVO 840 I already have in my current Build since I have a 20TB NAS for all the storage needed









Regarding the power Supply, remember I'll be getting the Fury X, each Fury may consume up to 325W, two of them... Well, you can argue they'll improve efficiency by combining them into a single PCB, but I doubt it'll be less than 475W, considering PSUs have the best energy efficiency at 80% usage, a 860W PSU sounds quite fitting for this at max load, the whole machine may consume up to 700W, considering that I'll be overclocking the GPU, the Processor might no overclock at all because of the low profile cooler.


----------



## Anusha

Do you really think the Fury X2 will fit in this case? I bet it would be too long.


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you really think the Fury X2 will fit in this case? I bet it would be too long.


The PCB length for Fury X is 19cm.
The PCB length for Fury X2 (or whatever it's called) as everyone have seen from E3 is no more than 23 cm. It will fit certainly. The only thing he needs to worry, i guess, is whether AMD will stick with a 120mm radiator with the dual GPU card. But still, even if AMD goes with a 140mm radiator, it will still fit into the casing since the 140mm radiator mounting position in this casing will only obstruct lengthy graphics card.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'd think the biggest problem might be how tall it is. It might not fit.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'd think the biggest problem might be how tall it is. It might not fit.


Tall card? I Know they can vary in Width and depth, but height? I though they were all in the same height standard, and even if they're not, judging by the PCI IO on the card, it looks like your average height card.


----------



## qhash

Seems that longer version of MSI 970 gaming fits SG13 with no problem. I wonder why some folks reported that they had a problem inserting the cards.
Nevertheless, I would like to know if the MSI 970 ME100 version will fit the case, as it has the backplate and it is just 5 dollars more. I believe it should, but thickness is 43mm vs 35mm on MSI gaming 4G, so maybe it will be obstructed by the 120mm AIO LC radiator? Or some frame junctions which might be thicker than the frame itself?


----------



## Anusha

Wonder if it's possible to mount two radiators with a high performance fan sandwiched between them. Still would have to be thin rads.


----------



## qhash

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Tall card? I Know they can vary in Width and depth, but height? I though they were all in the same height standard, and even if they're not, judging by the PCI IO on the card, it looks like your average height card.


Guess he meant height. 99% cards will fit when height is considered. Thickness should be also taken into account, however. Only two slot cards will fit.


----------



## armourcore9brker

It was my mistake. It looked like the pci slot cover ended at the last displayport.I was thinking it would be tall like an evga kingpin.


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Regarding the power Supply, remember I'll be getting the Fury X, each Fury may consume up to 325W, two of them... Well, you can argue they'll improve efficiency by combining them into a single PCB, but I doubt it'll be less than 475W, considering PSUs have the best energy efficiency at 80% usage, a 860W PSU sounds quite fitting for this at max load, the whole machine may consume up to 700W, considering that I'll be overclocking the GPU, the Processor might no overclock at all because of the low profile cooler.


I have a NVIDIA GT 520 for which they recommend a 300 watt power supply while the thing itself eats up like 28 watt. So yeah, wait for the benchmarks








On the other hand if you already know you won't be using the HDD bracket, then that is a very nice power supply.

Oh btw I have the same CPU cooler, I highly recommend using it with the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm, a lot more quiet and better air through-put. I lapped both the CPU and Heatsink though. The Heatsink especially was far from flat.


----------



## qhash

PSUs have the best energy usage at 40-60%.

Can anyone confirm that the MSI Gaming 970 100ME (the green version) fits in SG13? I know that from the MSI webpage it can be deduced that they are the same size (except the backplate), but I would like to be sure. Also, if I have GTX960 from ASUS w/ backplate can I assume that 970 100ME with backplate will fit as well by means of thickness?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Regarding the power Supply, remember I'll be getting the Fury X, each Fury may consume up to 325W, two of them... Well, you can argue they'll improve efficiency by combining them into a single PCB, but I doubt it'll be less than 475W, considering PSUs have the best energy efficiency at 80% usage, a 860W PSU sounds quite fitting for this at max load, the whole machine may consume up to 700W, considering that I'll be overclocking the GPU, the Processor might no overclock at all because of the low profile cooler.


Look at the pictures of the Fury X2 PCB. It has only two 8-pin connectors which means, according to PCIe specifications, that total DC power draw will not be higher than 2 x 150W + 75W = 375W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> PSUs have the best energy usage at 40-60%.


It's true, generally the curve is a little higher in the middle of the range, but it makes only a few percentage points difference. 91% efficiency versus 89%, for example.

Popular forum wisdom says that it is important to choose a PSU with capacity = 2 x max load. But it's nonsense: the only thing it makes a difference for is your electricity bill. While a little higher efficiency can indeed make a saving of a few pennies every month. Of course, you will have to spend an extra $50-100 on that bigger PSU to achieve that. You will get a return on this investment after 10-20 years maybe...


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Popular forum wisdom says that it is important to choose a PSU with capacity = 2 x max load. But it's nonsense: the only thing it makes a difference for is your electricity bill. While a little higher efficiency can indeed make a saving of a few pennies every month. Of course, you will have to spend an extra $50-100 on that bigger PSU to achieve that. You will get a return on this investment after 10-20 years maybe...


I disagree. Doubling the calculated power budget means lower PSU wear-off, lower temperatures, lower bill, lower noise. The last one is my very basic requirement at home. The others are requirements at work, in the 24/7 world. I try to mix them if possible. That is of course an excess that may not be and very often is not neccessary, actually. Things differs from project to project.

edit:
I am using an occasion - bump - anyone using MSI 970 Gaming 100ME in SG13?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I disagree. Doubling the calculated power budget means lower PSU wear-off, lower temperatures, lower bill, lower noise.


Can you show evidence that a higher capacity PSU actually has longer lifespan, lower temps, lower electrical bill or lower noise?

The first is a function of quality of capacitors, not capacity of capacitors.
The second is a function of heat produced (proportional to efficiency) / PSU enclosure size * fan airflow.
The third is a function of efficiency only.
The last is a function of efficiency, fan bearing quality and fan airflow curve.

So your assertion is true for higher efficiency PSUs, not higher capacity PSUs. For example you should buy a platinum 600W rather than a bronze 850W, if those listed are your most important criteria.


----------



## fleetfeather

In some instances, a higher capacity PSU may actually produce worse noise intrusions;

If a PSU is being used as a exhaust point (as can be the case in some SFF builds) and the unit capacity is large enough to not trigger fan rotation (in instances of hybrid fan support) or perhaps just low fan rotation, in-case temperatures may climb to levels wherein GPUs and CPUs must use more aggressive fan speeds to stay below desired temperatures.

Aside from that, as WiSK mentioned, efficiency and component quality are perhaps better markers of PSU wear, temperatures, utility cost, and noise output.


----------



## qhash

You are definitely right on your points but not on argument. First and foremost - for a specified computer a hiqh quality build PSU with lower (enough) power >>> low quality build PSU with higher power. That is obvious. The merit of our small off-topic conversation is justifying the usage of the higher wattage PSU model (from the same product line) for the build that is required. You were somehow misguided at the certain point, I guess.

What I have written is also true, however.

1.
http://www.apqpower.com/assets/files/ExtendingtheLifeofPFCapacitors.pdf

or

CAPACITOR APPLICATION ISSUES
Thomas M. Blooming, P.E. Senior Member, IEEE Eaton Corporation 7000 Highlands Parkway SE Smyrna, GA 30082
[email protected]
Daniel J. Carnovale, P.E. Senior Member, IEEE Eaton Corporation 1000 Cherrington Pkwy Moon Township, PA 15108 [email protected]

I quote: "The result of the increased heating and voltage stress brought about by harmonics is a shortened capacitor life"
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Electronics/Capacitors#Life_time also wikipedia.

2.
If we are on a better point of an efficency curve ( same power draw, PSU chosen to move us to the very perfect 50% of the maximum power) = lower temperature = longer lifespan. Applies to 1 as well.

3. So? What I have stated is right.

4. From point 2, lower temperature = lower fan speed = longer bearing life

And all of the above applied to the computer PSUs is of course small percentages. As I said - the chosen apporach varies from project to project, from application to application.


----------



## WiSK

Some interesting points









1. Your original assertion was "Doubling the calculated power budget means lower PSU wear-off...", and now you quote "The result of the increased heating and voltage stress brought about by harmonics is a shortened capacitor life". Can you explain exactly how a larger capacitor experiences less heating, voltage stress or harmonics, than a smaller capacitor, given the same conditions? Presuming you are talking only about the primary switching capacitor(s), and not the secondary circuit.

2. "very perfect 50%". I think what is to blame here is that Ecova, the 80Plus people measure PSUs at 20%, 50%, and 100%. So in order to get the highest rating, the PSU is designed to do very well at exactly those power levels. Some companies, e.g. Enhance even will downrate a PSU so that the maximum efficiency is 50%. The Silverstone ST45SF-G is the best example of that. It has be measured (here) at well over it's 450W rating, yet the most efficient point on the curve is magically at 50%. If the PSU's true capacity were used for the calculation, you'd see the best efficiency at around 40% (e.g. 225W / 550W)

What also must be taken into account is that most people don't even measure their actual power use. Just adding up the numbers of the max draw of your components and selecting a PSU based on double that doesn't mean you are actually using the PSU most efficiently, or that you have chosen the most efficient PSU for your real-world usage.

Still, 1-2% here or there, it really makes little difference in your monthly energy bill. Pennies...



3. I'm not sure how it's true. You've paid more for the overpowered PSU, but there is no guarantee it's more efficient than another model of whatever capacity. Even if it is, it takes years of use before you get a return on your initial extra investment.

For example, if you determine your system uses 450W at max load. Then say you have a platinum rated 900W PSU that is 92% efficient at 450W DC, then it's using ~490W AC from the wall. If you instead chose the gold-rated ST45SF-G as in my example above. Running at 450W (100%) its efficiency is 87.24% and it would use ~515W AC to deliver the needed power. So we have a difference of 25W. If I play 4 hours on my PC every night then I'm using 3kWh extra monthly than you on your theoretical platinum PSU. My energy provider charges € 0,1874 per kWh, so I would be down 60 eurocents compared to you, every month.

The cheapest platinum 900W I can find is € 160, that's 50 more than my ST45SF-G. It would take 7 years before you would break even.

4. Again, not sure how you've gone from "Doubling the calculated power budget means ..., lower noise" to "lower temperature = lower fan speed = longer bearing life". It seems like your assumption in #2 - that you are running your PC at exactly 50% efficiency - outweighs all other considerations. Notwithstanding how unlikely it is that whatever game you are playing matches exactly 50% power capacity of your PSU, as we can see from the efficiency curve, it's not a drastic difference in heat output.


----------



## Anusha

Got my SG13 rig up and running as well.

Motherboard installed


SSD installed as well




The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G arrived to replace the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming


Fitting the MSI card


It protrudes from the front, but the front cover is hollow so you can close it just fine.





PSU installed and there is hardly any room inside the case anymore


HDD installed as well. This took me a while with all those cables.


The finished build






Future upgrades:

1. Silverstone SST-SX500-LG PSU

Since I need that 120mm fan on the SFX-L PSU to exhaust the warm air out of the case, I cannot go with a SFX PSU. Hopefully the cables will be shorter

2. Going all SSDs.

Couple of SSDs on the PSU like how Linux did with his monster mini-ITX rig, as well as a M.2 SSD underneath the motherboard.
Would make a NAS and move the HDD to it with few more for redundancy. Not an immediate upgrade

3. A better AIO water cooler

One with a thicker radiator like the H80i. The Kuhler 620 that I currently have in the rig is quite old and not as efficient as the newer models.

Didn't get to play games yet, however 3DMark sent the GPU temps to 74C with a 26.5C ambient. This is with 1500MHz/8000MHz OC though. The CPU is OCed to 4.5GHz @1.21V as well. Didn't measure the CPU temps.


----------



## mikelme

Was planning an ITX build and looking at the 130 but seeing you guys' build is making me more and more interested in the SG13.
Their website claims that max GPU is 10.5, but I'm seeing 10.9 MSI 970s and 11.5 770 Windforces fitting because the front panel is hollow. Does anyone know the absolute MAX GPU length?
Also, how would a 160mm (6.3") PSU affect the cabling of the drive cage, would a 3.5 HDD still fit?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimboschlice*
> 
> Hey everybody! I just finished my air cooled build with a reference GTX 970. This case is pretty great! Still haven't done temperature tests or really taken the system through it's paces, but I'm happy so far.
> 
> Anyway, I do have one problem from my build. *My situation*: I used the Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU, which comes with an adapter to fit the full sized PSU bracket. However, I didn't realize this, but the PSU attaches to the adapter bracket by only 3 small screws, and since the PSU is shorter and the adapter bracket is mounted in the center of the case mount, the PSU doesn't touch the case PSU rest plates. I'm nervous the screws will give and the PSU will fall and destroy my CPU cooler, motherboard, etc. *My question*: Did anybody else use this or another SFX PSU, and if so, did you figure out a way to attach it more firmly to the case?


It's a valid concern, in my opinion. SFX-L is rather heavy, and should definitely have some support. Most elegant solution was to be found in the SG05/06, but did only work with their non-modular SFX PSU:s. You might want to mod or construct your own supporting frame for the PSU.


----------



## akatsuks

Just want to share mine

















Still using previous gen hardware but it still does the job for me.









Would just like to ask. What are the temps like on your bottom mounted SSD's?


----------



## frakinhunter

I'm considering buy an SG13, but I'm concerned about the clearance of my GPU. I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 and it's a pretty long card. Would I be able to fit it into this case? I'll probably be using an SFX PSU/ Corsair H80i if that helps in terms of clearance.


----------



## akatsuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikelme*
> 
> Also, how would a 160mm (6.3") PSU affect the cabling of the drive cage, would a 3.5 HDD still fit?


I'm using a 140mm PSU and the cable is already touching the hard drive. So, I guess not. (Please correct me if I'm wrong) Maybe it would still be possible but you would have to flip the PSU with the fan facing the top.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frakinhunter*
> 
> I'm considering buy an SG13, but I'm concerned about the clearance of my GPU. I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 and it's a pretty long card. Would I be able to fit it into this case? I'll probably be using an SFX PSU/ Corsair H80i if that helps in terms of clearance.


The Gigabyte card won't fit. The longest card that would fit would probably be the MSI GXT 970 Gaming 4G. In fact, I switched from the Gigabyte card to the MSI card to relocate the system to this small case.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikelme*
> 
> Was planning an ITX build and looking at the 130 but seeing you guys' build is making me more and more interested in the SG13.
> Their website claims that max GPU is 10.5, but I'm seeing 10.9 MSI 970s and 11.5 770 Windforces fitting because the front panel is hollow. Does anyone know the absolute MAX GPU length?
> Also, how would a 160mm (6.3") PSU affect the cabling of the drive cage, would a 3.5 HDD still fit?


like my post ago







,and i did


----------



## mazed

Hello overclockers! I've wanted to build me a pc for quite some time now. I've always liked m-itx builds, and think I might try the sugo sg13 even though I have very little experience in pc builds in general. Can someone look through this spec list and tell me if this will work or not? This thread has been so useful so far, so I think these components will fit:

case: SilverStone Sugo SST-SG13B-Q

Mobo: MSI Z97I AC, Socket-1150

PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG 500W PSU

CPU-Cooler: Fractal Design Kelvin T12 CPU Cooler

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K

Mem: Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 8GB

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB "Twin Frozr V" (Probably the long version, but it fits I've been told).

HDD: Seagate Barracuda® 500GB

SSD: Crucial M500 960 GB

Perhaps I will only go for the SSD, because I already own it.

Most curious about the motherboard size and so on. Will it fit with the components in the SG13B-Q? And the Kelvin T12 will be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Hello overclockers! I've wanted to build me a pc for quite some time now. I've always liked m-itx builds, and think I might try the sugo sg13 even though I have very little experience in pc builds in general. Can someone look through this spec list and tell me if this will work or not? This thread has been so useful so far, so I think these components will fit:
> 
> case: SilverStone Sugo SST-SG13B-Q
> 
> Mobo: MSI Z97I AC, Socket-1150
> 
> PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG 500W PSU
> 
> CPU-Cooler: Fractal Design Kelvin T12 CPU Cooler
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
> 
> Mem: Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 8GB
> 
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB "Twin Frozr V" (Probably the long version, but it fits I've been told).
> 
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda® 500GB
> 
> SSD: Crucial M500 960 GB
> 
> Perhaps I will only go for the SSD, because I already own it.
> 
> Most curious about the motherboard size and so on. Will it fit with the components in the SG13B-Q? And the Kelvin T12 will be enough?
> 
> Thanks!


first
I have not done in the case moding
Sugo-13, all appropriate good
standard VGA, PSU, RAM, PSU cables
also of course.
second for its AIO 120mm, slightly
hampered the air flow coming
from the front of the case Sugo-13,
is due to the thick of the front
panel Sugo-13 is only as thick as
20mm.you must take Sugo-13 (SST- SG13B black, mesh front panel)). in
order to have sufficient air flow or
even better than the plastic front
panel with faux aluminum finish).
I added a 40mm case Fan 5 pc, 3 pc
above VGA (Outake), 1 pc below the PSU (intake)
third
if you install the HDD 3.5 ", you will
find it hard to put PSU that has a
length of 160mm (such as G-450
Seasonik mine). fourth
as part of my PC (as I mentioned in
my Post ago), I did the installation
sequence as follows. AIO 120mm
(push model)> mobo> HDD 2.5 ">
HDD 3.5"> PSU> VGA my advice
1. You only use storage media such
as HDD 2.5 "not 3.5"
2. Having full modular PSU, of
course you can make modifications
to its PSU cable, in order to have a better cable management of Semi-
Modular
# You can go to the PSU cable
modification to modify the length
of the cable Full Modular PSUs,
reducing the cable length PSU own example 24pin cable, Power
VGA, Molex to HDD.
So that the cable is not too make
the case to be full of cables (can
reduce Ariflow itself) .. Correct me
if i wrong ^ _ ^ weakness Sugo-13 mine
1.HDD 3.5 "becomes warmer
because it attached directly to the
PSU
2.Airflow of the front case be less (I
add Fan case 40mm 5 pc) it's all based on my experience
wearing Case Sugo-13 in a few
days, and of course everyone has a
different experience with her case.


----------



## m45y4y4

so sorry double post


----------



## mazed

Unfortunately, only the SG13B-Q version is available in Norway.. I would have to wait to August anyway, but if they still only have this version available, would it be a big problem in terms of air flow/temperature?


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Unfortunately, only the SG13B-Q version is available in Norway.. I would have to wait to August anyway, but if they still only have this version available, would it be a big problem in terms of air flow/temperature?


Do not worry about the solid front panel. I have it, and also corsair h55 AIO 120mm, which is stated to be not so very efficient cooler. My temperatures during Witcher 3 gameplay are between 48-52C, and full abnormall stress is 62C. There is a side mesh in the front panel, so one can not say there is no airflow.


----------



## mazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Do not worry about the solid front panel. I have it, and also corsair h55 AIO 120mm, which is stated to be not so very efficient cooler. My temperatures during Witcher 3 gameplay are between 48-52C, and full abnormall stress is 62C. There is a side mesh in the front panel, so one can not say there is no airflow.


Cool. thank you very much. I'm quite nervous just by the thought of this build, but I think I want to try this. Looks like it's highly important to see if every component is fit enough. My motherboard is ok? And also, if I go for the Fractal Kelvin S12, that is enough? I don't need no more fans in the case?

Thanks!


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Do not worry about the solid front panel. I have it, and also corsair h55 AIO 120mm, which is stated to be not so very efficient cooler. My temperatures during Witcher 3 gameplay are between 48-52C, and full abnormall stress is 62C. There is a side mesh in the front panel, so one can not say there is no airflow.


My SX500-LG just have arrived, as ST55F-G is too big - I mean it fits, but cabling is too long and obstructs SSD tray too much. It was mentioned somewhere in that thread that it has shorter cables for small factor chassis and that is true. I think that SX500-LG is the best unit for that case you can get. You have plenty of space for cables, drives, etc. Also ventilation is better. You have made a good choice.

Think about buying MSI 970 100ME version as it has backplate. It has the same width as 970 gaming (at least it is what I have heard), but also backplate, which I believe can reduce temps a little, especially that it will be along the side of the main air flow tunnel. Also, it will protect the card during some PSU/HDD/thermal paste replacements.

Can't elaborate on the cooler, as it is the first time I hear about it. Seems really heavy. Look at the h55 specifications, compare with Fractal - if the radiator and fan dimensions are the same, it will fit. Most of all it can't be wider that h55 , as the GPU will not fit (you will have to buy shorter ASUS STRIX 960 or some other 970 ultra short-not-so-silent card).

Anyways, my only fan is 120mm from that corsair solution and is really not one of the best.

edit:
I think that the backplate can be a problem for your MOBO. I am just looking and my RAM slots location and on that MSI Z97I and they are much closer to the PCI-E slot than mine.
Mobo seems to be OK. As you are not planning to use some 120mm low profile AC, that unfortunate CPU socket location will not be a problem at all.


----------



## Anusha

Does anyone know if I can mount a couple of 9mm 2.5" HDDs on the floor of the case? I want to get rid of the 3.5" drive and the HDD bay altogether. The SSD will probably go on top of the PSU and will be mounted double sided tape.


----------



## qhash

Search through this thread. I think I saw such a configuration, but I am not sure about the "couple" numeral. There is 18mm empty space under the h55 cooler and 88mm from the front panel to the mobo.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Do not worry about the solid front panel. I have it, and also corsair h55 AIO 120mm, which is stated to be not so very efficient cooler. My temperatures during Witcher 3 gameplay are between 48-52C, and full abnormall stress is 62C. There is a side mesh in the front panel, so one can not say there is no airflow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Cool. thank you very much. I'm quite nervous just by the thought of this build, but I think I want to try this. Looks like it's highly important to see if every component is fit enough. My motherboard is ok? And also, if I go for the Fractal Kelvin S12, that is enough? I don't need no more fans in the case?
> 
> Thanks!


if the Rig ready for use,,u must Share in this thread


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Search through this thread. I think I saw such a configuration, but I am not sure about the "couple" numeral. There is 18mm empty space under the h55 cooler and 88mm from the front panel to the mobo.


Two 7mm SSDs would fit. Issue is whether two 9.5mms would. Would be awesome if they did.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qhash

it's not yet. I have already used it, but right now I am replacing GTX960 and the PSU. I will post it as soon as it will be 100% operational.


----------



## J0my

Hey guys, I have trawled through this tread as best I can for some answers but it is a bit over the place. I am making a pc for a mate in this case and have some questions, it is a gaming pc but not super hardcore with looking to run at 1440p. Proposed specs:

*Mobo:* MSI H97I AC Mini ITX Motherboard
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4590
*Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H60 SE CPU Cooler (push/pull, if possible)
*Ram:* Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz Value RAM DDR3
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB *or* Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 G1 Gaming 8GB
*PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG 500W Gold SFX Power Supply(970) *or* Silverstone Strider Plus 600W Fully Modular (390)

It has to be a wireless mobo as that is what he needs, non k cpu to save some money, same with the ram (the board is only 1600mhz anyway). The hardest part is picking the GPU and respective PSU. The 970 will slot in just fine as its 9.5" (shorter then the 10.5" spec) and would only require the 500w sfx psu and have nice neat flat cables to work with. The 390 having 8gb with vram but having higher power draw would require a 600w+ PSU and the it would be an ATX psu (140mm though). Where I live the 970 and the 390 are the same price, but the same old arguments come into play, the Nvidia cards draw less power so less subsequent head output, where as the amd has a higher heat output in this tiny case (also blower vs aftermarket fans for the gpus in this case?) It is doing my head in trying to pick which would be the best for the future as my friend doesnt just upgrade he will run pcs into the ground then get a new one so It has to be able to last. Any help would be appreciated ^_^


----------



## qhash

you can fit 270mm approx.
You will have to buy additional, shorter cables to make the ST65F-G work in that case and still you will have a really small amount of space available. I know that and its 100% accurate as I have replaced my ST55F-G with SX500LG.

You can buy MSI instead of EVGA, if you want. I will not elaborate about the ethernal Radeon vs GeForce thing. Have in mind that this is a small case with limited amount of air that can be moved. I would suggest the one with less TDP, but everything depends on the reqiurements.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> you can fit 270mm approx.
> You will have to buy additional, shorter cables to make the ST65F-G work in that case and still you will have a really small amount of space available. I know that and its 100% accurate as I have replaced my ST55F-G with SX500LG.
> 
> You can buy MSI instead of EVGA, if you want. I will not elaborate about the ethernal Radeon vs GeForce thing. Have in mind that this is a small case with limited amount of air that can be moved. I would suggest the one with less TDP, but everything depends on the reqiurements.


Since writing this I had changed the 390 viable PSU to a different unit that comes with the flat flexible cables, so I think I am fine on that front. Would you think the push pull on the H60 would help move the air around and out in tandem with the GPU fans? Have anyone had any issues with using a 290/x (390's are largely the same). Am slightly leaning towards AMD for the 8gb of Vram, not so much an issue now but further down the track (this has got to last him a fair few years) still handle games relatively well.


----------



## Axeia

Excuse me if I'm missing something but why go for a SFX PSU (and the additional costs) if you're not going to aircool the CPU / need the extra height clearance?
I'd go for something like the Cooler Master GM-Series G450M for a 970 instead and then keep the extra money in the pocket or get something like the NZXT Kraken X41 as beefier/more quiet cooling although I haven't seen anyone attempt to stuff that into the SG-13 yet









Not even hardware.info dares says what is a better bet with the Fury X's 4GB vs the VRAM on the Titan X / 980TI so I wouldn't worry to much about the 4GB+ being future proof, the 970 is however a LOT MORE silent because the power usage is so much lower. Don't know about your friend but I value low noise quite a bit.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> you can fit 270mm approx.
> You will have to buy additional, shorter cables to make the ST65F-G work in that case and still you will have a really small amount of space available. I know that and its 100% accurate as I have replaced my ST55F-G with SX500LG.
> 
> You can buy MSI instead of EVGA, if you want. I will not elaborate about the ethernal Radeon vs GeForce thing. Have in mind that this is a small case with limited amount of air that can be moved. I would suggest the one with less TDP, but everything depends on the reqiurements.


Well, I use the ST75F-G with the stock cables that came with the PSU. (That's the PSU I was using in my previous build) I also have the 3.5" HDD installed as well. The video card is the longer version of the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

And believe me, it is a tight fit.

I was thinking of getting the short cable kit or the SX500-LG. I think going with the SX500-LG is the smarter choice.

Are you sure a R9 390 wouldn't run on the SX500-LG?


----------



## qhash

because SX500-LG comes with the shorter sets of cables. It is not SFX but SFX-L, so it may have a 120mm fan, and usually does. Either you are good enough to cramp on your cables by yourself or you need to buy the short set which is usually priced as 1/3 of the good SFX PSU... moreover you have more space for drives, especially if you want to remove them from time to time - you will not need to remove the PSU in the proccess. Ventilation is better as well. This are the pros of SFX-L PSU in SG13.

I was in the same situation as Anusha. Had SG55F-G and was unable to close the case without bending SSDs SATA connector drastically. Replacing the PSU is better than spending money on the cales set, IMHO of course.


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Are you sure a R9 390 wouldn't run on the SX500-LG?


I think it will as SX500LG gives a true 500W of continous power. As the 390 is just an overclocked version of 290 with a new BIOS, you can't overclock it more. Therefore, power consumption that can be read in some reviews, its the maximum one.

edit:
upps.. stress test 390X - 464Watts... this card is a no-go for me.. comeon, 970 takes just a 250Watts TOP.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I think it will as SX500LG gives a true 500W of continous power. As the 390 is just an overclocked version of 290 with a new BIOS, you can't overclock it more. Therefore, power consumption that can be read in some reviews, its the maximum one.
> 
> edit:
> upps.. stress test 390X - 464Watts... this card is a no-go for me.. comeon, 970 takes just a 250Watts TOP.


How the heck can it be using that much power??? Jeez!

You really don't want that heat source inside that case. Heck, even the MSI GTX 970 4G card makes the case internals quite hot. Wouldn't it be possible for you to get a GTX 970 or 980 with the reference cooler? I bet that would make a happy environment for everything inside the case.


----------



## J0my

Thanks for the input it is very helpful. I know the MSI 970 is very popular among you guys and is a tight fit but what about the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB listed, it has a higher base and boost clock (1165MHz vs 1140MHz, and 1317MHz vs 1279MHz), is only 9.5" long making it a more easy fit and $20 cheaper.I guess the only difference would be the larger cooling fans on the MSI and the length of the PCB?


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Excuse me if I'm missing something but why go for a SFX PSU (and the additional costs) if you're not going to aircool the CPU / need the extra height clearance?
> I'd go for something like the Cooler Master GM-Series G450M for a 970 instead and then keep the extra money in the pocket or get something like the NZXT Kraken X41 as beefier/more quiet cooling although I haven't seen anyone attempt to stuff that into the SG-13 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't remember exactly off hand but doesn't 140mm rads block access to something? Also both the MSI and EVGA cards have reccomended PSU req of 500w


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> How the heck can it be using that much power??? Jeez!
> 
> You really don't want that heat source inside that case. Heck, even the MSI GTX 970 4G card makes the case internals quite hot. Wouldn't it be possible for you to get a GTX 970 or 980 with the reference cooler? I bet that would make a happy environment for everything inside the case.


This is the closest I can find to a reference card design where I am from, from what I can tell its one of the mini ITX versions with this cooler attached at the end, would that be sufficient?


----------



## Starfox

My body is ready...


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> I can't remember exactly off hand but doesn't 140mm rads block access to something? Also both the MSI and EVGA cards have reccomended PSU req of 500w


The recommendations are based on the 'cheap' power supplies that topple over as soon as you get anywhere near their rated values. I've a gigabyte GTX 970 running hapilly of my Cooler Master GM450. Double checked it with someone very knowledgeable about PSU's (active on both the JohnnyGuru and tweakers.net forums) and he said it would be fine.
So wouldn't worry about the PSU









The rad.. I do wonder if it would fit, does anyone reading this topic have a 140mm rad mounted? I imagine it might get in the way of the HDD bracket at the top, bottom one should be fine.


----------



## magicmikes

Hi,

I just finished installing my SG13 build. I have a question for those who have the Silverstone SX500-LG PSU. I noticed that the fan isn't turning on. Do I have to have it under load for it to turn on? Does yours immediately tun on after you press the power button? I have V1.0 just in case it matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mazed

Quick question due to sale: will the ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 fit in the Sugo SG13?


----------



## nzgroller

Hey guys, finished my build a week and a bit ago pretty happy with it. My cable management not too on point but it all fits. I was really happy I was able to fit the h80i in push pull in the case. very tight fight and temps are okay as well. EVGA GTX 970 max 80 degrees on benches and about 78 on games. Cpu mid 50s on load.







I have a 250GB 850 EVO (wish I got 500gb but oh well..) and a 750gb Seagate Momentus which I believe is 9.5mm and it fits okay on the top plate.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Quick question due to sale: will the ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 fit in the Sugo SG13?


I believe you can fit at longest the MSI gaming 4gb 970 which is 269mm (270mm max) which if your american is 10.6299 inches. the Strix is 11" :/


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmikes*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just finished installing my SG13 build. I have a question for those who have the Silverstone SX500-LG PSU. I noticed that the fan isn't turning on. Do I have to have it under load for it to turn on? Does yours immediately tun on after you press the power button? I have V1.0 just in case it matters.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From the specs page for the PSU it has to get to 40 degrees (Celsius) before the fans turn on ( look at the temperature graph)


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starfox*
> 
> My body is ready...


That EVGA PSU is 180mm deep and the case specs say 150mm, how would you fit that in? The 980Ti that card in particular is listed at having a reccomended PSU of 400W so the EVGA is abit overkill perhaps.

Also very nice looking build ^_^


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> The recommendations are based on the 'cheap' power supplies that topple over as soon as you get anywhere near their rated values. I've a gigabyte GTX 970 running hapilly of my Cooler Master GM450. Double checked it with someone very knowledgeable about PSU's (active on both the JohnnyGuru and tweakers.net forums) and he said it would be fine.
> So wouldn't worry about the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rad.. I do wonder if it would fit, does anyone reading this topic have a 140mm rad mounted? I imagine it might get in the way of the HDD bracket at the top, bottom one should be fine.


Ah fair enough, I think I will stick with the SFX 500W just for the extra clearance, and I checked the forums the 140mm rads can block the larger GPU's from fitting


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> Hey guys, finished my build a week and a bit ago pretty happy with it. My cable management not too on point but it all fits. I was really happy I was able to fit the h80i in push pull in the case. very tight fight and temps are okay as well. EVGA GTX 970 max 80 degrees on benches and about 78 on games. Cpu mid 50s on load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 250GB 850 EVO (wish I got 500gb but oh well..) and a 750gb Seagate Momentus which I believe is 9.5mm and it fits okay on the top plate.


Very niece looking build, interesting that a H80 could get in push pull~! Is it the Standard H80i (38mm) rad or the H80i GT (49mm) rad? Did it interfere with anything?


----------



## Starfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> That EVGA PSU is 180mm deep and the specs say 150mm, how would you fit that in?


Easy I won't be using the drive cage. I'll be using one 1tb ssd mounted on the bottom and Samsung sm951 256gb m.2 for boot os Build log incoming..


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> Very niece looking build, interesting that a H80 could get in push pull~! Is it the Standard H80i (38mm) rad or the H80i GT (49mm) rad? Did it interfere with anything?


Yeah it is the standard h80i 38mm rad. I was very unsure about the GT as the tubing comes out the top of the block so made sure to get the non-GT version. Yes the fan is pushing hard on the 24pin motherboard power which pushes the ram a little bit, but all connections are secure and fine and it runs perfect. Also I was really unaware that the GT had that much of a thicker radiator !


----------



## xSDMx

I wonder if there is enough room between the front panel and front fan cut-out to solder headers on to the I/O PCB. I/O cables with two-way headers should provide some additional flexibility and robustness against direct point solder joints.


----------



## magicmikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> From the specs page for the PSU it has to get to 40 degrees (Celsius) before the fans turn on ( look at the temperature graph)


Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starfox*
> 
> Easy I won't be using the drive cage. I'll be using one 1tb ssd mounted on the bottom and Samsung sm951 256gb m.2 for boot os Build log incoming..


i look forward to seeing the cables connected to the psu when using the h80i in push-pull


----------



## LonelyFirefly

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> Specification :
> CPU : i5-4670K
> Mobo : B85i-Gaming MSI
> VGA : GTX770 2Gb OC Gigabyte
> RAM : 2x 4Gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance Blue
> PSU : G-450 Seasonic
> HDD : 1x 3.5" 500Gb,1x 2.5" 500Gb Seagate
> CPU_Cooler : H80 Corsair
> Case Fan : 2x 40mm Fan ( as Exhaust )
> Case : Sugo-13B-Q
> 
> sorry,if too many Pic without Spoiler T_T,coz,i don't know to use Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the time


Thank you so much @m45y4y4 for providing this information! I have the same exact PSU as you and I've been wondering whether our 160mm PSU would fit inside the case. Just to confirm, the HDD you have installed sideways at the top cage is your 3.5" HDD, correct? How much space is there between the HDD and the PSU cables coming out beneath it?

I'm coming from an SG13 and would love it if I didn't have to buy a new PSU. I've got one 3.5" HDD and two 2.5" SSDs. Planning to stick the two SSDs together near the bottom of the case, attach the 3.5" HDD at the top drive and use a 160mm PSU.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> T
> Thank you so much @m45y4y4 for providing this information! I have the same exact PSU as you and I've been wondering whether our 160mm PSU would fit inside the case. Just to confirm, the HDD you have installed sideways at the top cage is your 3.5" HDD, correct? How much space is there between the HDD and the PSU cables coming out beneath it?
> 
> I'm coming from an SG13 and would love it if I didn't have to buy a new PSU. I've got one 3.5" HDD and two 2.5" SSDs. Planning to stick the two SSDs together near the bottom of the case, attach the 3.5" HDD at the top drive and use a 160mm PSU.


Hey mate check out This Post it has a guy posting his build, he has 2 ssds as well as a mechanical HDD, he has his build in the post as well.


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> Hey mate check out This Post it has a guy posting his build, he has 2 ssds as well as a mechanical HDD, he has his build in the post as well.


Thanks for the link! However, that build uses a 140mm PSU which is within the recommended limits of this case. I'm looking for those who have used a 160mm PSU and have a 3.5" HDD installed.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> Thanks for the link! However, that build uses a 140mm PSU which is within the recommended limits of this case. I'm looking for those who have used a 160mm PSU and have a 3.5" HDD installed.


The specs say the max length is 150mm for PSU, probably more without the hdd tray


----------



## Axeia

Yeah the length limitation of the PSU is caused by the HDD bracket/HDDs getting in the way. If you want both a 3.5" disk and a 16mm PSU you've got the wrong case. As you can pick up a good 140mm power supply for less than a HDD going for another power supply would be the most obvious solution.
Take a look at the Cooler Master GM series, cheap, semi-modular and in a variety of power grades.


----------



## nzgroller

specs say max length is 150mm but WITH the HDD bracket I had a bit of trouble squeezing in full length cables from my 140mm psu. Though without the bracket is would be easy to go for 150mm or even 160mm


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Yeah the length limitation of the PSU is caused by the HDD bracket/HDDs getting in the way. If you want both a 3.5" disk and a 16mm PSU you've got the wrong case. As you can pick up a good 140mm power supply for less than a HDD going for another power supply would be the most obvious solution.
> Take a look at the Cooler Master GM series, cheap, semi-modular and in a variety of power grades.


I know. I realise that the best possible solution is to switch the PSU, but I'm just trying to make this case work with the stuff I already have. Most of my budget will be spent on buying a new ITX motherboard. The Seasonic I picked up is a very very solid PSU, so I don't wanna switch it out for something of cheaper quality. The only thing I would probably switch it for is the SFX-L Silverstone SX500-LG, which I am considering.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> I know. I realise that the best possible solution is to switch the PSU, but I'm just trying to make this case work with the stuff I already have. Most of my budget will be spent on buying a new ITX motherboard. The Seasonic I picked up is a very very solid PSU, so I don't wanna switch it out for something of cheaper quality. The only thing I would probably switch it for is the SFX-L Silverstone SX500-LG, which I am considering.


If your GPU is an Nvidia one the Silverstone SX500-LG is plenty enough, it also has 0 rpm for upto 40 degrees(c) is 130mm in length and also comes with the short flat cable kit. Its the psu I am going for with my build. Silverstone also make pretty solid power supplies


----------



## Axeia

I think that would be your best option then unless you want to try to stick the 3.5" HDD somewhere it wasn't meant to be, might be worth trying and then picking up the Silverstone Power Supply if you can't 'make it fit'.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> T
> Thank you so much @m45y4y4 for providing this information! I have the same exact PSU as you and I've been wondering whether our 160mm PSU would fit inside the case. Just to confirm, the HDD you have installed sideways at the top cage is your 3.5" HDD, correct? How much space is there between the HDD and the PSU cables coming out beneath it?
> 
> I'm coming from an SG13 and would love it if I didn't have to buy a new PSU. I've got one 3.5" HDD and two 2.5" SSDs. Planning to stick the two SSDs together near the bottom of the case, attach the 3.5" HDD at the top drive and use a 160mm PSU.


just info

1. i using 3.5" HDD ST500DM002-1BD142
my advice
1. You just put HDD 2.5 " that's it , because PSU + HDD 3.5 ' mine installed with the attached position ( please check pictures ) , may also cause the HDD in its hotter than ever .
# position HDD 2.5 " can be anywhere , as long as do not use HDD 3.5 " .This course is just my opinion.
And if you are intending to use the HDD 3.5 " , you can use a PSU with a length less than 160mm

2. Use a semi - modular PSU or even full modular , so you more flexibility in managing its PSU cables .

extra from me
1. I will only install the HDD 2.5 " 320GB Toshiba . coz,my HDD 3.5" be hotter than ever
2. I was waiting for my order to arrive , in the form of PCIe cable and 6p to 8p +/- 250mm long .
3. I will add 2pc 40mm case fan
4.next week its new rig can install .









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae177/tirtays87/1_zps2n4mnyrk.jpg





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae177/tirtays87/8_zpsegkkbq3d.jpg





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae177/tirtays87/6_zpsfqloxpg1.jpg





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae177/tirtays87/5_zpswhonreer.jpg


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> This is the closest I can find to a reference card design where I am from, from what I can tell its one of the mini ITX versions with this cooler attached at the end, would that be sufficient?


That's very expensive. I would probably go with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G then.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> I think that would be your best option then unless you want to try to stick the 3.5" HDD somewhere it wasn't meant to be, might be worth trying and then picking up the Silverstone Power Supply if you can't 'make it fit'.


I think this is excellent advice and wise


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> That's very expensive. I would probably go with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G then.


I was mainly thinking of that blower design as a way to get more exhaust out of the case. Would temps be fine then with the MSI which is about $20 dearer or go for the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB which is also clocked higher than the MSI 970 Gaming and cheaper too, also smaller size card


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i look forward to seeing the cables connected to the psu when using the h80i in push-pull


me too, especially with such a big PSU


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Thanks so much for the advice guys! Hard for me to sacrifice my 3 drives. Need 2 SSDs, one for Windows and one for my Hackintosh installation. The HDD is used to store all my movies and big sized games.

At the moment I'm a bit worried about the single SATA cable included in the SX500-LG. It's a single cable with 3 connectors, all 100mm apart. Do you guys think this is enough for 1 HDD at the top cage and 2 at the bottom?

@m45y4y4 @Axeia @J0my


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice guys! Hard for me to sacrifice my 3 drives. Need 2 SSDs, one for Windows and one for my Hackintosh installation. The HDD is used to store all my movies and big sized games.
> 
> At the moment I'm a bit worried about the single SATA cable included in the SX500-LG. It's a single cable with 3 connectors, all 100mm apart. Do you guys think this is enough for 1 HDD at the top cage and 2 at the bottom?
> 
> @m45y4y4 @Axeia @J0my


It most likely would not have the reach, but what you could do is perhaps use *this* and use the first power on your 3.5 ignore the second power and use the splitter on the last sata port to get your reach to the 2 SSD's that are most likely very close/tight together, seems the easiest and cost effective way


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> It most likely would not have the reach, but what you could do is perhaps use *this* and use the first power on your 3.5 ignore the second power and use the splitter on the last sata port to get your reach to the 2 SSD's that are most likely very close/tight together, seems the easiest and cost effective way


That's perfect! Thank you so much.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> That's perfect! Thank you so much.


No worries man, happy to help ^_^


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> I was mainly thinking of that blower design as a way to get more exhaust out of the case. Would temps be fine then with the MSI which is about $20 dearer or go for the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB which is also clocked higher than the MSI 970 Gaming and cheaper too, also smaller size card


If it is just $20, I would go for the blower.

My MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G gets to 74C max with an ambient of 26C. However the front of the case near to top left (right around where I plug the PCI-E power connectors to the video card) get very hot. Probably because that heat is trapped.

The CPU get to 70C when gaming probably because this Kuhler 620 is pretty weak after 5 years of usage.

I doubt the PSU fan does a decent job. It runs at fairly low RPM as far as I can feel.

A video card with a blower style cooler will definitely help exhaust some of that heat.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If it is just $20, I would go for the blower.
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G gets to 74C max with an ambient of 26C. However the front of the case near to top left (right around where I plug the PCI-E power connectors to the video card) get very hot. Probably because that heat is trapped.
> 
> The CPU get to 70C when gaming probably because this Kuhler 620 is pretty weak after 5 years of usage.
> 
> I doubt the PSU fan does a decent job. It runs at fairly low RPM as far as I can feel.
> 
> A video card with a blower style cooler will definitely help exhaust some of that heat.


.
Thx for the info mate ^_^


----------



## qhash

there was no question


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> there was no question


?


----------



## qhash

i have asked something really stupid


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> i have asked something really stupid


oh i get you now, the edit


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> .
> Thx for the info mate ^_^


You're welcome.

BTW, remember I have the GTX 970 OCed at 1500/8000 and the CPU at 4.5GHz 1.21V. So probably I deserve it.









I probably have to do some cable management. Just waiting for someone to bid for my Silverstone GS 750W.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> BTW, remember I have the GTX 970 OCed at 1500/8000 and the CPU at 4.5GHz 1.21V. So probably I deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have to do some cable management. Just waiting for someone to bid for my Silverstone GS 750W.


Lol that is sure one hell of a decent over clock lol. I have ordered everything (The blower), now it's just waiting for it all to come in ^_^


----------



## qhash

OK, so here is my build (sorry for the pics quality, SGS5 can't do a decent photo indoors). I have the longer version of GTX970. Wanted to buy 100ME as it is still at unaltered length, but due to the significant rebate on a refurbished red 970 I was offered, could not say no.

Rig spec:
SG13
ASUS P8H67I-PRO
Xeon E3-1220v2
2 x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz SO-DIMM (this board really sucks just because of that type of memory)
2 x Crucial M4 256GB RAID0
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
SilverStone SX500LG
Corsair h50 AIO LC

The problem I have is heat. Is this the same for you guys? My Ivy Bridge Xeon with a 970 next to it and both SSDs mouting slots populated is 73 Celcius degress during Witcher 3 gameplay. If I try to remove SSDs just after turning off the whole rig, they are barely touchable. Corsair Radiator is very hot as well. The fan is spinning, there are some cables obviously obstructing airflow, but I do not think I can do something about that, especially if I assume LC tubes have the biggest impact and there is no other way to route them. Also the SSD that is on the GPU side, conflicts with the card power connectors. I can slide the case enclosure, but I need press it a little.

It is my first such a small gaming build and I wonder if maybe I fixed the LC cooler in a bad way, or the airflow obstruction is really bad, or maybe it is just how the small form factor builds work? Or maybe I should have bought a mesh front type SG13 model as right now the GPU blocks the side mesh as well?








One conclusion for sure is that full ATX is not going to work in that case unless one can have a board with M.2 slot.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so here is my build (sorry for the pics quality, SGS5 can't do a decent photo indoors). I have the longer version of GTX970. Wanted to buy 100ME as it is still at unaltered length, but due to the significant rebate on a refurbished red 970 I was offered, could not say no.
> 
> Rig spec:
> SG13
> ASUS P8H67I-PRO
> Xeon E3-1220v2
> 2 x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz SO-DIMM (this board really sucks just because of that type of memory)
> 2 x Crucial M4 256GB RAID0
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> SilverStone SX500LG
> Corsair h50 AIO LC
> 
> The problem I have is heat. Is this the same for you guys? My Ivy Bridge Xeon with a 970 next to it and both SSDs mouting slots populated is 73 Celcius degress during Witcher 3 gameplay. If I try to remove SSDs just after turning off the whole rig, they are barely touchable. Corsair Radiator is very hot as well. The fan is spinning, there are some cables obviously obstructing airflow, but I do not think I can do something about that, especially if I assume LC tubes have the biggest impact and there is no other way to route them. Also the SSD that is on the GPU side, conflicts with the card power connectors. I can slide the case enclosure, but I need press it a little.
> 
> It is my first such a small gaming build and I wonder if maybe I fixed the LC cooler in a bad way, or the airflow obstruction is really bad, or maybe it is just how the small form factor builds work? Or maybe I should have bought a mesh front type SG13 model as right now the GPU blocks the side mesh as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One conclusion for sure is that full ATX is not going to work in that case unless one can have a board with M.2 slot.


Looks like a nice build regardless ^_^ Besides the heat how did you find the noise levels? People have used full length PSU (well mostly the 140mm versions) just takes some magical packing work lol. Is your H50 in push pull or just using the 1 fan? a push pull arrangement might help keeping it cooler (I can see there is some space there that you could add the extra fan). I really do believe the mesh version is the best possible for air flow for this case, if you were not going for a gaming rig the brushed allu is a nice choice but when you need the cooling it can make all the difference. Are you able to purchase a mesh front on its own? that might be something to look into. Nice looking build all up though! I get to build mine soon


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> Looks like a nice build regardless ^_^ Besides the heat how did you find the noise levels? People have used full length PSU (well mostly the 140mm versions) just takes some magical packing work lol. Is your H50 in push pull or just using the 1 fan? a push pull arrangement might help keeping it cooler (I can see there is some space there that you could add the extra fan). I really do believe the mesh version is the best possible for air flow for this case, if you were not going for a gaming rig the brushed allu is a nice choice but when you need the cooling it can make all the difference. Are you able to purchase a mesh front on its own? that might be something to look into. Nice looking build all up though! I get to build mine soon


I live in a quite noisy area. Did not have a time to check during the night, yet. There is some strange noise coming from the PSU, but it seems to be normal as it is described in the most of the reviews. GTX 970 is almost silent, even under load.

I have made a wrong decision buying the SG13 model without a mesh. When I started, I was thinking about 960 ASUS STRIX which is shorter and colder ( so does not obstruct the side mesh and adds less heat to the build). Aslo the computer is in the living room, along with CA Stream Magic 6. Esthetics was important. I believe that noise levels are lower with solid front as well. While ASUS 960 was inside, I had stable 65C under W3. Will change to the pull-push configuration with Scythe Slipstream, see if that helps.

I had ST55F-G before. It is a 140mm ATX PSU. Could not fit the cables in a way that closing the case was possible.

I do not know whether spare parts, like different front type, are available? Do you know if Silverstone offers them?

What CPU cooler are you planning to use?


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I live in a quite noisy area. Did not have a time to check during the night, yet. There is some strange noise coming from the PSU, but it seems to be normal as it is described in the most of the reviews. GTX 970 is almost silent, even under load.
> 
> I have made a wrong decision buying the SG13 model without a mesh. When I started, I was thinking about 960 ASUS STRIX which is shorter and colder ( so does not obstruct the side mesh and adds less heat to the build). Aslo the computer is in the living room, along with CA Stream Magic 6. Esthetics was important. I believe that noise levels are lower with solid front as well. While ASUS 960 was inside, I had stable 65C under W3. Will change to the pull-push configuration with Scythe Slipstream, see if that helps.
> 
> I had ST55F-G before. It is a 140mm ATX PSU. Could not fit the cables in a way that closing the case was possible.
> 
> I do not know whether spare parts, like different front type, are available? Do you know if Silverstone offers them?
> 
> What CPU cooler are you planning to use?


I do not know if silverstone offers them but you should try contact them anyway to try and see if you can purchase one, just even if you say you made a mistake in what you would need as your hardware changes happened alot and didnt accomodate it, they may even just send you a new front panel. Never hurts to ask. I am getting the H60 SE and a pair of cougar fans for it, I would like to try the Gentle typhoons but am limited to what this one provider has. The cougars are quiet and from what I can see perform better then the SP120's from corsair


----------



## akatsuks

Would anyone know if a triple slot graphics card would fit in this tiny case?


----------



## mazed

So, can someone with the SG13B-Q verify if this version is cool enough in terms of temperature? It seems to me that the mesh front version of this chassis is unavailable in my country. I need someone to tell me I will be fine anyway.


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> So, can someone with the SG13B-Q verify if this version is cool enough in terms of temperature? It seems to me that the mesh front version of this chassis is unavailable in my country. I need someone to tell me I will be fine anyway.


Depends on what are you going to put inside.


----------



## mazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Depends on what are you going to put inside.


Mobo: MSI Z97I AC, Socket-1150

PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG 500W PSU

CPU-Cooler: Fractal Design Kelvin T12 CPU Cooler

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K

Mem: Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 16GB

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB "Twin Frozr V"

SSD: HyperX Savage 240 GB SSD


----------



## mazed

I'm not 100% sure on the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 Cooler though.


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 Cooler though.


so read one of my previous post, think on the page 82. I do have the MSI GTX 970 as well and its long, therfore is effectively blocking the airflow into the case through the side panel. With 970 I get 73C on my Xeon, with ASUS STRIX 960 - 65C.
Your cooler seems to be more effective than my corsair though.
Definately you need to plan push-pull architecture for the cooler, that might help.
My conclusion is that the mesh front is way better.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akatsuks*
> 
> Would anyone know if a triple slot graphics card would fit in this tiny case?


Hey mate look above to this post the graphics card there is is a dual slot and you can see that it goes right up against the side of the case, you could install one if you wanted to leave the case open though (IE side and top cover off).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> So, can someone with the SG13B-Q verify if this version is cool enough in terms of temperature? It seems to me that the mesh front version of this chassis is unavailable in my country. I need someone to tell me I will be fine anyway.


Hey man, are you looking to overclock etc? If you go with a blower design 970-980ti heat shouldn't be as big a deal as it is not just dumping the hot air into your case but outside of it straight away(the aftermarket cooler version of that MSI would dump alot of air into your case and without the mesh version make it a bit harder to ventilate), leaving more air for your (hopefully you are AIO watercooling it ie h60 etc) you can also to increase the amount of air intake and cooling capacity run a push pull setup on the cpu cooler intake. These *should* keep it nice and pleasant. Have you asked your retailers in your country (which country are you in?) if they will be restocking this case and when? You may have to play the patience game with that one. Any other questions let me know


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akatsuks*
> 
> Would anyone know if a triple slot graphics card would fit in this tiny case?


No, one wouldn't fit. If you want to close the side panels that is.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> So, can someone with the SG13B-Q verify if this version is cool enough in terms of temperature? It seems to me that the mesh front version of this chassis is unavailable in my country. I need someone to tell me I will be fine anyway.


I emailed the silverstone site and asked if they sold just the front mesh panel and they said that they do, just they are out of stock of them atm but they have ordered a bunch in, I suggest you contact them as well and try get a hold of one or keep trying to buy one from a retailer in your country (as in pre-order one if that is possible) or if its available from a nearby country that will ship to you?

Thank you for contacting SilverStone.
Yes it is possible to order a mesh front panel but at this moment they are not available, I have order some already and I can send you an email once they are available.


----------



## mazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> I emailed the silverstone site and asked if they sold just the front mesh panel and they said that they do, just they are out of stock of them atm but they have ordered a bunch in, I suggest you contact them as well and try get a hold of one or keep trying to buy one from a retailer in your country (as in pre-order one if that is possible) or if its available from a nearby country that will ship to you?
> 
> Thank you for contacting SilverStone.
> Yes it is possible to order a mesh front panel but at this moment they are not available, I have order some already and I can send you an email once they are available.


Great idea, thank you so much. So, I've been in contact with both a retailer here in Norway (komplett.no) and Silverstone. Komplett.no could only tell me that the SG13B-Q will be discontinued after the stock is empty, but couldn't tell me anything else. Silverstone hasn't answered me yet, but I guess they will contact me tomorrow. I Suggested them to make a deal with komplett.no about the SG13B mesh version, and I also asked how I possibly could get my hands on this chassis here in Norway.. I'll wait and see if they respond


----------



## Mack42

Why discontinued?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Why discontinued?


they made revisions, they wouldn't just go back to those older designs imho.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Great idea, thank you so much. So, I've been in contact with both a retailer here in Norway (komplett.no) and Silverstone. Komplett.no could only tell me that the SG13B-Q will be discontinued after the stock is empty, but couldn't tell me anything else. Silverstone hasn't answered me yet, but I guess they will contact me tomorrow. I Suggested them to make a deal with komplett.no about the SG13B mesh version, and I also asked how I possibly could get my hands on this chassis here in Norway.. I'll wait and see if they respond


Another idea is Ebay like this in a country close by, for about the same price plus postage. Probably your best bet instead of waiting if you were wanting it sooner rather than later


----------



## mazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12 is far-and-away the best 120mm AIO you'll fit in this case.


This will work with push-pull setup in this case? Should I just get an extra fractal design 120mm fan for this? And it will fit?


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> This will work with push-pull setup in this case? Should I just get an extra fractal design 120mm fan for this? And it will fit?


I have compared the sizes of what some people have put in (Corsair H80i) and the one you have asked about. The H80i and the FDK T12 are both push pull radiators (they both come with 2 fans for push pull so you dont have to buy an extra one) and from what I can see the T12 is 2mm thicker then the H80i(40mm vs 38mm rads) so it should fit in there (others have mentioned that cabling can be very tight and tricky, but totally doable). Hope that answers your question and is the ebay option a viable one to source the mesh case?


----------



## mazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> I have compared the sizes of what some people have put in (Corsair H80i) and the one you have asked about. The H80i and the FDK T12 are both push pull radiators (they both come with 2 fans for push pull so you dont have to buy an extra one) and from what I can see the T12 is 2mm thicker then the H80i(40mm vs 38mm rads) so it should fit in there (others have mentioned that cabling can be very tight and tricky, but totally doable). Hope that answers your question and is the ebay option a viable one to source the mesh case?


Thank you for being so helpful. That eBay option is probably what I'll go for since it's about the same price, and they ship worldwide. Also, I won't buy the rig until sometime in August, but looking so much forward to it. I will also consider the i7 4790k instead of the i5 4690k if the price drop. Already got 16 gb ram and a hyperx savage 240gb ssd on sale ?


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Thank you for being so helpful. That eBay option is probably what I'll go for since it's about the same price, and they ship worldwide. Also, I won't buy the rig until sometime in August, but looking so much forward to it. I will also consider the i7 4790k instead of the i5 4690k if the price drop. Already got 16 gb ram and a hyperx savage 240gb ssd on sale ?


No worries mate, happy to help. I would get the i7 if you were thinking of doing something with video or photo editing, there are 



 out there about the amount of cores (and threads) for gaming on a i5 and i7 and there is no real benefit of going for an i7 if you are just going to be gaming and no real encoding or editing things. Hopefully it is not to agonising of a wait till next month to get the rest of your pc. I am just waiting on the on the backorder for my sg13 mesh case to get restocked (on the 6th) so its just twiddling my thumbs till then lol.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazed*
> 
> Great idea, thank you so much. So, I've been in contact with both a retailer here in Norway (komplett.no) and Silverstone. Komplett.no could only tell me that the SG13B-Q will be discontinued after the stock is empty, but couldn't tell me anything else. Silverstone hasn't answered me yet, but I guess they will contact me tomorrow. I Suggested them to make a deal with komplett.no about the SG13B mesh version, and I also asked how I possibly could get my hands on this chassis here in Norway.. I'll wait and see if they respond


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Why discontinued?


We are not discontinuing the SG13B-Q. Komplett is winding down their SilverStone inventory so they are discontinuing it themselves.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We are not discontinuing the SG13B-Q. Komplett is winding down their SilverStone inventory so they are discontinuing it themselves.


I'd buy Silverstone SG13 case today if it wasn't too flimsy, no offense.

Correct me if I'm wrong but Silverstone designed SG13 so people can use expensive high-end graphics card, so why can't you sell better quality version of the SG13 case like you did with the Raven RVZ01 and FTZ01?
i.e. cheapest part used on all ITX gaming systems with SG13 = case


----------



## qhash

It is your point of view. For me the quality is decent and the price is good. If I buy a GPU for over 400USD, I do not want to spend 100 USD for the case. 50USD range is perfect for the design and steel.


----------



## nzgroller

2mm in my situation could have been a deal breaker talking about push pull radiator . I use h80i and the 88mm pushes it. But the manual does say you have 90mm of room


----------



## Starfox

Have a look at my build log guys and subscribe!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1563658/build-log-za-warudo-x99-itx-5820k-msi-980-ti-6g-sugo-sg13


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> It is your point of view. For me the quality is decent and the price is good. If I buy a GPU for over 400USD, I do not want to spend 100 USD for the case. 50USD range is perfect for the design and steel.


lol decent? sounds you never bought/used quality PC cases.. and the price on Silverstone isn't that good if consider the ****y quality.


----------



## qhash

It seems that I did not. Please enlighten me for what should I look while selecting a PC case.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> I'd buy Silverstone SG13 case today if it wasn't too flimsy, no offense.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but Silverstone designed SG13 so people can use expensive high-end graphics card, so why can't you sell better quality version of the SG13 case like you did with the Raven RVZ01 and FTZ01?
> i.e. cheapest part used on all ITX gaming systems with SG13 = case


As you may know already, the SG13 was designed to be an entry-level priced case so it won't have the steel thickness like those on the RVZ01 and FTZ01, which cost more than twice and three times as much as SG13 respectively. With that said, the SG13's inner structure is still very solid/rigid for its size and weight and should pose no problems in safely accommodating whatever components you may want to put into it.


----------



## KarsmadA

I wanted to take a poll on air flow/fan setup. I'm curious if the front fan(s) is being used as intake or exhaust and if you're using an AIO is the radiator out front or do you have fan first then radiator? Also, how is the PSU oriented,fan up or fan down? I've seen things set up a few different ways. The SG13 manual wants the radiator against the front panel(mainly to avoid interference with the tubing)and it states that the case was designed for positive air pressure(Page 28). I would like to hear everyone's thoughts and reasoning behind what setup they chose or what they think is best.

Thanks Guys


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarsmadA*
> 
> I wanted to take a poll on air flow/fan setup. I'm curious if the front fan(s) is being used as intake or exhaust and if you're using an AIO is the radiator out front or do you have fan first then radiator? Also, how is the PSU oriented,fan up or fan down? I've seen things set up a few different ways. The SG13 manual wants the radiator against the front panel(mainly to avoid interference with the tubing)and it states that the case was designed for positive air pressure(Page 28). I would like to hear everyone's thoughts and reasoning behind what setup they chose or what they think is best.
> 
> Thanks Guys


I will be running a H60SE cooler, and I am using 2 fans so it will be fan-radiator-fan orientation for push pull to help draw more air inside the case from the front intake. I will also have my PSU orientated to draw air from the inside of the case(fan down)) and act as an exhaust. For my GPU I am using a ASUS GeForce GTX 970 Turbo 4GB, which is essentially a mini 970 but with a dual intake blower fan attached on the end, able to draw air from outside and inside of the case, again helping to move any hot air out of the case. Parts are all in transit so I will be building it in the next few days







hope some of that helped


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarsmadA*
> 
> I wanted to take a poll on air flow/fan setup. I'm curious if the front fan(s) is being used as intake or exhaust and if you're using an AIO is the radiator out front or do you have fan first then radiator? Also, how is the PSU oriented,fan up or fan down? I've seen things set up a few different ways. The SG13 manual wants the radiator against the front panel(mainly to avoid interference with the tubing)and it states that the case was designed for positive air pressure(Page 28). I would like to hear everyone's thoughts and reasoning behind what setup they chose or what they think is best.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Taking the air from the inside caused mine Xeon to go over 80C during gaming. I am going to switch to push-pull configuration taking air from the outside. Need to have a mesh front, though.

My PSU has its fan downside.


----------



## KarsmadA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Taking the air from the inside caused mine Xeon to go over 80C during gaming. I am going to switch to push-pull configuration taking air from the outside. Need to have a mesh front, though.
> 
> My PSU has its fan downside.


It sounds like pulling cooler outside air in works better than trying to exhaust the hot air. I guess ideally you'd want 2 fans in push/pull for intake over 1 if the space is there.


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarsmadA*
> 
> It sounds like pulling cooler outside air in works better than trying to exhaust the hot air. I guess ideally you'd want 2 fans in push/pull for intake over 1 if the space is there.


There is, I will post photos as soon my new mesh case arrives. I do not have time to reassemble it now and again later.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Heya! I was just wondering if the CPU cooler clearance is the same if I use an ATX PSU, namely the Seasonic X650

EDIT: I'm wondering if I'll have room to mount one HDD and one SSD in the case with a Silverstone X650 PSU, and an H80i in push configuration?


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Heya! I was just wondering if the CPU cooler clearance is the same if I use an ATX PSU, namely the Seasonic X650
> 
> EDIT: I'm wondering if I'll have room to mount one HDD and one SSD in the case with a Silverstone X650 PSU, and an H80i in push configuration?


With a Seasonic PSU like you listed they are generally shorter PSU's and there should be no issue on clearance with the CPU cooler, as the CPU coolers are generally lower profile then most ram sticks









You should be able to fit a mechanical HDD and an SSD(mounted on the bottom of the case where the holes are for it) in the case as well as an H80i (not a GT the GT version will not fit in push pull)

Hope that helps


----------



## Anusha

I'm planning on buying either the Silverstone SX-500LG or the SX600-G for
1. less weight (I plan to fly with the PC couple of times in the coming months) I would be lowering the weight by close to 1kg by the swap which is substantial for me.
2. added clearance due to smaller PSU size and shorter cables.

Both are priced similarly in Japan, which is where I currently live.

SX600-G would be smaller and future proof (they weight the same though) I bet and probably run cooler due to added overhead. At least on a larger case.

Inside this case, where the PSU fan has to be used for exhausting hot air, I am not so sure. Probably the SFX-L unit with the larger 120mm fan would be more beneficial? I heard that the SFX unit run quieter than the previous models and the SFX-L unit is only slightly quieter.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> As you may know already, the SG13 was designed to be an entry-level priced case so it won't have the steel thickness like those on the RVZ01 and FTZ01, which cost more than twice and three times as much as SG13 respectively. With that said, the SG13's inner structure is still very solid/rigid for its size and weight and should pose no problems in safely accommodating whatever components you may want to put into it.


To me, solid/rigid inner structure with the flimsy exterior is like this image.

I would much rather have everything solid.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> To me, solid/rigid inner structure with the flimsy exterior is like this image.
> 
> I would much rather have everything solid.


It looks as if the SG13 is not the chassis for you based on your feedback. Really simple don't use it. I have not had a problem with the Silverstone ITX chassis as it is pretty solid especially once the internal hardware is in place.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm planning on buying either the Silverstone SX-500LG or the SX600-G for
> 1. less weight (I plan to fly with the PC couple of times in the coming months) I would be lowering the weight by close to 1kg by the swap which is substantial for me.
> 2. added clearance due to smaller PSU size and shorter cables.
> 
> Both are priced similarly in Japan, which is where I currently live.
> 
> SX600-G would be smaller and future proof (they weight the same though) I bet and probably run cooler due to added overhead. At least on a larger case.
> 
> Inside this case, where the PSU fan has to be used for exhausting hot air, I am not so sure. Probably the SFX-L unit with the larger 120mm fan would be more beneficial? I heard that the SFX unit run quieter than the previous models and the SFX-L unit is only slightly quieter.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?


there is only 50grams of weight diff between the 2 powersupplies, here where I live is about a $40 difference in price as well. they both have 0rpm fans up until 41/45 degrees, the 500 is rated at being at full capacity 4 decibels quieter, the fan would indeed exhaust more air then the 600. in the end it really comes down to what capacity you need, are you planning to overclock anything at all? if not stick with the 500 (assuming Nvidia GPU). People somehow bizzarly can deal with normal ATX PSU's in this case so the size diff between both the 500 and 600 sfx powersupplies should not be much of an issue, and as mentioned they are nearly the exact same weight.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> there is only 50grams of weight diff between the 2 powersupplies, here where I live is about a $40 difference in price as well. they both have 0rpm fans up until 41/45 degrees, the 500 is rated at being at full capacity 4 decibels quieter, the fan would indeed exhaust more air then the 600. in the end it really comes down to what capacity you need, are you planning to overclock anything at all? if not stick with the 500 (assuming Nvidia GPU). People somehow bizzarly can deal with normal ATX PSU's in this case so the size diff between both the 500 and 600 sfx powersupplies should not be much of an issue, and as mentioned they are nearly the exact same weight.


I'm using the rig shown in the rig builder. 4790K @4.5GHz and GTX 970 @1500/8000 (220W max for the card). 500W should be ample. But for future expandability, the 600W should be the choice. However it is slightly more expensive as well. I can get the Dirac Tesla Cube 650W SFX unit which seems to have the exact internals of the SX600-G with a different housing.

I haven't done any cable management. This is how it is currently in my PC. It's messy. And I want to put the Kelvin T12 in there as well. (Is it possible to install it with PP?) In that situation, the SFX 600W will help, but I am concerned about the CFM of the PSU fan.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm using the rig shown in the rig builder. 4790K @4.5GHz and GTX 970 @1500/8000 (220W max for the card). 500W should be ample. But for future expandability, the 600W should be the choice. However it is slightly more expensive as well. I can get the Dirac Tesla Cube 650W SFX unit which seems to have the exact internals of the SX600-G with a different housing.
> 
> I haven't done any cable management. This is how it is currently in my PC. It's messy. And I want to put the Kelvin T12 in there as well. (Is it possible to install it with PP?) In that situation, the SFX 600W will help, but I am concerned about the CFM of the PSU fan.


Keep in mind that every new manufacturing process that comes out (new skylake cpus are 14nm for example, and the newer pascal Nvidia chips next year i think will be 16nm down from 20+) comes with better power consumption and efficiency and require a smaller psu as time goes on, so for expandability it should hold up fine. If the price diff is negligible though to you and you feel you need, it then by all means get the 600W.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

How hard will it be to use full length Seasonic X650 Modular cables in this case? They look pretty long, and I don't see any compatible short cable sets


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> How hard will it be to use full length Seasonic X650 Modular cables in this case? They look pretty long, and I don't see any compatible short cable sets


it would look like a spaghetti with noodles inside a bowl of cereal.

yes i'm being serious, unless you manage to hide the excess wires it would seriously jumble-up inside the case and make it look like an explosion of cables.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> it would look like a spaghetti with noodles inside a bowl of cereal.
> 
> yes i'm being serious, unless you manage to hide the excess wires it would seriously jumble-up inside the case and make it look like an explosion of cables.


Well then... i guess ill have to see if i can do it! it'd gonna get really packed in there with all this..


----------



## epic1337

its a good challenge, albeit it'd be messy.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

You think it's possible? My entire build in there is the PSU, reference 970, 1 ssd and 1 3.5 inch HDD and a Corsair H80i. It'll be a tight squeeze, but i dont think anything will thermal throttle with it


----------



## epic1337

theres plenty of space to put the wires on, the only problem is getting them to fit right, e.g. zip-ties and twisties, as for the airflow, i can't say unless its done.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Where is there room in the SG13 fora 3.5 inch HDD by the way? I don't really see people using them in here


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Where is there room in the SG13 fora 3.5 inch HDD by the way? I don't really see people using them in here


pretty much anywhere, SG13 cover is flimsy and flexible enough so you can just mount the 3.5" HDD above the PSU, 2.5" HDD bay, etc and the SG13 cover will just stretch and fit the 3.5" HDD.


----------



## fleetfeather

3.5" between the PSU and the top panel? Haha, nope


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> pretty much anywhere, SG13 cover is flimsy and flexible enough so you can just mount the 3.5" HDD above the PSU, 2.5" HDD bay, etc and the SG13 cover will just stretch and fit the 3.5" HDD.


LOL.









The 3.5" will fit where the two 2.5" drives fit under the top plate. Check out Anusha's rig a few posts above. He has a 3.5" installed


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3.5" between the PSU and the top panel? Haha, nope


Like this. In between the PSU and the front face of the case, but on top of the AIO water cooler. The HDD is installed upside down. It is a tight fit, if you have a lot of cables coming out of the PSU. This is with a 140mm modular PSU btw.

This is the top view, if it wasn't clear


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Thanks! I'm getting an SFX psu instead, since my fat fingers wouldn't be able to work with an ATX PSU. Is it unheard of for people to put 2 3.5" HDDs in there? Or should I just shell out for a very high cap 2.5"


----------



## sirol81

Depending on your cooling setup below the HDD plate, you could "stack" two hdds like in the picture, but only if you don't have an AIO water cooling or a huge fan mounted


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Yeahhhhh I'll have an h80i in the front. And I can always do what Linus did and put them on top of the PSU


----------



## KarsmadA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Yeahhhhh I'll have an h80i in the front. And I can always do what Linus did and put them on top of the PSU


Just to be clear I hope you're talking about putting 2.5" SSDs on top of the PSU. I don't think you're going to get a mechanical drive on top of the PSU and be able to get the cover on.
Because of how the PSU mounts it doesn't look like you could move it down to get anymore space to work with.

I may have spoken too soon. Taking a close look at pictures I guess it depends on what PSU you're using. The SX500-LG is only 63mm it height versus some others that are 86mm.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

So I'll be able to fit an H80i, SSD, HDD, and SFX PSU in there?


----------



## KarsmadA

I don't think that would be a problem.

Check out orvils' build on forum page 72. He's using a 250 gb M.2, 2 SSDs on the bottom of the case, 1 HDD on the mount in front of the PSU.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Thanks! I'm ordering the case tonight! That's the last question I had before I built


----------



## KarsmadA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Thanks! I'm ordering the case tonight! That's the last question I had before I built


Very cool. Keep us updated how everything works out.
I'm still deciding whether or not I want to do a build in this case. Maybe a little more inspiration will convince me to pull the trigger on getting it.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I definitely will! I've always loved the idea of building a sleeper shoebox rig. Nobody expects a 970 and an OC'd i5 to be in a computer the size of a shoebox! I'm gonna finish the build off with one of these stickers on the top, just for ****s and giggles:http://ijdmtoy.com/ebay/Misc/Decal/JDM/JDM-decal-384.jpg

Nobody will expect a thing!


----------



## J0my

My stuff will be arriving today ^_^ will get it build and share with you guys


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> My stuff will be arriving today ^_^ will get it build and share with you guys


sweet look forward to it


----------



## mazed

No one bothers about low profile ram in this shoebox? I just saw I got the standard type. Will low profile be better in terms of airflow, temperature and cable management?


----------



## boostdq

I've got low profile ram in mine. No particular reason. Just seemed like one less thing to worry about


----------



## KarsmadA

It seems like the PSU cables are usually more restrictive to airflow than memory is. But if you have some sticks with tall heat spreaders and a lot of cables to deal with I could see how it might hinder airflow.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> So I'll be able to fit an H80i, SSD, HDD, and SFX PSU in there?


The HDD could be a tight fit depending on the PSU cables (thickness, length as well as the amount of cables) especially with the thickness of the H80i.


----------



## nzgroller

not too sure about tall ram. I have pny xlr8 and it has low profile heatspreaders but most ram will not really have any problems I reckon.


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm planning on buying either the Silverstone SX-500LG or the SX600-G for
> 1. less weight (I plan to fly with the PC couple of times in the coming months) I would be lowering the weight by close to 1kg by the swap which is substantial for me.
> 2. added clearance due to smaller PSU size and shorter cables.
> 
> Both are priced similarly in Japan, which is where I currently live.
> 
> SX600-G would be smaller and future proof (they weight the same though) I bet and probably run cooler due to added overhead. At least on a larger case.
> 
> Inside this case, where the PSU fan has to be used for exhausting hot air, I am not so sure. Probably the SFX-L unit with the larger 120mm fan would be more beneficial? I heard that the SFX unit run quieter than the previous models and the SFX-L unit is only slightly quieter.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?


Mmmh I'm using mine as an airport friendly build as well, and I'm using a Cooler Master G450M PSU, it's even lighter (1200g) and the fan never goes completely dead so there's always some airflow going out of the case. The only thing not to like is that as a full-height ATX PSU the amount of CPU coolers you get to pick from gets limited. I've settled for a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B with a Prolimatech Slim Vortex 120mm works quite nicely. I lapped both the CPU and Scythe Heatsink to optimize cooling from there on and mounted the CPU fan upside down so it blows the air into the PSU which then sucks it out.

Watercooling would be nice, but they don't like liquids at the airport so that was a no-go for me (and I'm guessing for you as well).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Mmmh I'm using mine as an airport friendly build as well, and I'm using a Cooler Master G450M PSU, it's even lighter (1200g) and the fan never goes completely dead so there's always some airflow going out of the case. The only thing not to like is that as a full-height ATX PSU the amount of CPU coolers you get to pick from gets limited. I've settled for a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B with a Prolimatech Slim Vortex 120mm works quite nicely. I lapped both the CPU and Scythe Heatsink to optimize cooling from there on and *mounted the CPU fan upside down so it blows the air into the PSU which then sucks it out.*
> 
> Watercooling would be nice, but they don't like liquids at the airport so that was a no-go for me (and I'm guessing for you as well).


How are your temps with the fan facing up on your Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (58mm High)? As the flow of air should be flowing down through the heat-sink fins. It's more or less acting like a passive cooler in your setup. The only other cooler that i'm aware of that you can mount a fan with the air flowing upwards through the heat-sink stack would be the Silverstone NT06-PRO (82mm High), which does not fit with an ATX PSU which requires 61mm of clearance, unless you use an SFX PSU.

*Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B*





*Silverstone NT06-PRO*


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> How are your temps with the fan facing up on your Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (58mm High)? As the flow of air should be flowing down through the heat-sink fins. It's more or less acting like a passive cooler in your setup. The only other cooler that i'm aware of that you can mount a fan with the air flowing upwards through the heat-sink stack would be the Silverstone NT06-PRO (82mm High), which does not fit with an ATX PSU which requires 61mm of clearance, unless you use an SFX PSU.
> 
> *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Silverstone NT06-PRO*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noctua NH-L9?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> Noctua NH-L9?


Of course the Noctua fits, the concern is mounting an *upward facing fan away from the heat-sink stack*, effectively making it a passive cpu-cooler hoping the front intake fan gives a good flow. As one of the only heat-sinks capable of mounting a fan *upwards towards* the heat-sink fins is the NT06-PRO as you can see in the diagram posted.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Of course the Noctua fits, the concern is mounting an *upward facing fan away from the heat-sink stack*, effectively making it a passive cpu-cooler hoping the front intake fan gives a good flow. As one of the only heat-sinks capable of mounting a fan *upwards towards* the heat-sink fins is the NT06-PRO as you can see in the diagram posted.


never tried a tower HSF in pull-only?

you should ask doyll.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1016941/the-official-noctua-club/1900_50#post_23832074


----------



## J0my

Finally got the system up and running but the cpu temps seem way too high when using prime 95 (but about 60-70 degrees using aida64 stability test)

Cpu:i5 4590
Cooler: h60 in push pull

Just on that alone it was pulling about 90 degrees over all cores. Probably way too high, perhaps have to reseat the cpu block? (standard default thermal compound used fans use the mobo fan headers and the pump on a Molex to 3 pin from the psu). is the aida64 stability test good enough at 60-70 degrees? Any thoughts?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> Finally got the system up and running but the cpu temps seem way too high when using prime 95 (but about 60-70 degrees using aida64 stability test)
> 
> Cpu:i5 4590
> Cooler: h60 in push pull
> 
> Just on that alone it was pulling about 90 degrees over all cores. Probably way too high, perhaps have to reseat the cpu block? (standard default thermal compound used fans use the mobo fan headers and the pump on a Molex to 3 pin from the psu). is the aida64 stability test good enough at 60-70 degrees? Any thoughts?


Haswell's AVX units have a power bug that prime95 thoroughly stresses.
prime95 is too much of a literal power virus to Haswell, it can burn your CPU if you keep going at it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> never tried a tower HSF in pull-only?
> 
> you should ask doyll.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1016941/the-official-noctua-club/1900_50#post_23832074


I've seen doylls informative post as it also depends on the cooler and an existing flow of air in the chassis which i brought up on my post as well.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I've seen doylls informative post as it also depends on the cooler and an existing flow of air in the chassis which i brought up on my post as well.


nnnh, thats why i said you should ask doyll, i'm not an HSF guru.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> nnnh, thats why i said you should ask doyll, i'm not an HSF guru.


It's all good







. We do a lot of testing at work also. Here's my more professional handle on OCN: Link


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> It's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We do a lot of testing at work also. Here's my more professional handle on OCN: Link


Wut. You're also Felinni?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Wut. You're also Felinni?


lol I thought you knew. This is my personal enthusiast account.


----------



## Axeia

My temperatures are a lot better than with the fan blowing down, basically it functions like this now (high tech ascii art incoming








Code:



Code:


+-----------------+----------------------+
|  <= PSU airflow |                 <= | |
|  <=             |                 <= | |
|-----------------+                 <= | |
| ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                   <= | |
| _______________                   <= | |
| ^^\^^^^^^^^^/^^                   <= | |
|    \       /  <= Intake Airflow<= <= | |
+----------------------------------------+

So the case sucks in fresh cool air at the front, then the CPU fan sucks it up through the heatsink of the CPU and blows it into the PSU which sucks it up and spits it out the back. At an ambient temperature of 24°c this gets me a stressed CPU temperatures of 58°c on a i5-4590s (thermal limit is 92°c). If I keep the fan in the default orientation they rise by about 10°c, more than that if I flip the PSU.
See my previous post for photos and my solution for preventing the fan from hitting the heatsink (foam padded tape).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> My temperatures are a lot better than with the fan blowing down, basically it functions like this now (high tech ascii art incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +-----------------+----------------------+
> |  <= PSU airflow |                 <= | |
> |  <=             |                 <= | |
> |-----------------+                 <= | |
> | ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                   <= | |
> | _______________                   <= | |
> | ^^\^^^^^^^^^/^^                   <= | |
> |    \       /  <= Intake Airflow<= <= | |
> +----------------------------------------+
> 
> So the case sucks in fresh cool air at the front, then the CPU fan sucks it up through the heatsink of the CPU and blows it into the PSU which sucks it up and spits it out the back. At an ambient temperature of 24°c this gets me a stressed CPU temperatures of 58°c on a i5-4590s (thermal limit is 92°c). If I keep the fan in the default orientation they rise by about 10°c, more than that if I flip the PSU.
> See my previous post for photos and my solution for preventing the fan from hitting the heatsink (foam padded tape).


Awesome! Perfect example thank you as I figured as long as you have a front intake flowing air onto your heat-sink then you're good.


----------



## KarsmadA

Any thoughts on how the Noctua NH-L9 would compare to the Scythe?
Less heat pipes and smaller fan(92mm)on the Noctua, but at 37mm tall there should be another 24 mm of space between your CPU fan and the PSU.
I'm wondering if that helps or hurts the situation.


----------



## Axeia

Mmmh it would definitely have more space to spare, The Scythe with the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fan I'm using has no space left at all, it exactly fits - Silverstone states 61mm of CPU clearance and the prolimatech + scythe = 61mm (maybe a bit higher even with the foam padded tape I used







).

My guess is that it would hurt performance as you don't really need air there but are better served with more aluminium (heatsink). Pretty sure Noctua's finish on the heatsink would be better though, I spend a lot of time lapping my Scythe because it wasn't exactly flat. It's a shame the Noctua NH-L12 isn't 5mm smaller, with its height of 66mm (without the top fan) it just slightly too tall. if anyone feels like being creative and pulling out the dremel to try and get the PSU mounted all the way to the top it would have the needed space. I wonder why Silverstone didn't do that themselves


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome! Perfect example thank you as I figured as long as you have a front intake flowing air onto your heat-sink then you're good.


or just have any case in positive pressure, i don't see why pull-mode could do any worse.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> lol I thought you knew. This is my personal enthusiast account.


nope, had no idea. things certainly make a bit more sense now tho









i will shoot you a PM about non-SG13 related things haha


----------



## epic1337

i just thought of an unorthodox idea, how would modding the PSU into an intake for the HSF work out?


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i just thought of an unorthodox idea, how would modding the PSU into an intake for the HSF work out?


hmm that actually sounds like a very interesting idea


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm planning on buying either the Silverstone SX-500LG or the SX600-G for
> 1. less weight (I plan to fly with the PC couple of times in the coming months) I would be lowering the weight by close to 1kg by the swap which is substantial for me.
> 2. added clearance due to smaller PSU size and shorter cables.
> 
> Both are priced similarly in Japan, which is where I currently live.
> 
> SX600-G would be smaller and future proof (they weight the same though) I bet and probably run cooler due to added overhead. At least on a larger case.
> 
> Inside this case, where the PSU fan has to be used for exhausting hot air, I am not so sure. Probably the SFX-L unit with the larger 120mm fan would be more beneficial? I heard that the SFX unit run quieter than the previous models and the SFX-L unit is only slightly quieter.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmh I'm using mine as an airport friendly build as well, and I'm using a Cooler Master G450M PSU, it's even lighter (1200g) and the fan never goes completely dead so there's always some airflow going out of the case. The only thing not to like is that as a full-height ATX PSU the amount of CPU coolers you get to pick from gets limited. I've settled for a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B with a Prolimatech Slim Vortex 120mm works quite nicely. I lapped both the CPU and Scythe Heatsink to optimize cooling from there on and mounted the CPU fan upside down so it blows the air into the PSU which then sucks it out.
> 
> Watercooling would be nice, but they don't like liquids at the airport so that was a no-go for me (and I'm guessing for you as well).
Click to expand...

I plan to carry it via checked luggage so the water cooler would be fine, right? RIGHT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zirnis

Hello,

I want to buy this ITX case, but I have PSU which is 2cm or 0.78 inches longer than Silverstone recomend to use. I also want to use 3.5 HDD, so I thought about PSU extender.




have anyone used something like this on this case? do you have photos or links?

I am thinking about cutting new backplate for PSU and extend it by using hexagon srews



like here


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zirnis*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy this ITX case, but I have PSU which is 2cm or 0.78 inches longer than Silverstone recomend to use. I also want to use 3.5 HDD, so I thought about PSU extender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have anyone used something like this on this case? do you have photos or links?
> 
> I am thinking about cutting new backplate for PSU and extend it by using hexagon srews
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You'll be fine as you can purchase a Cooler Master Elite 130, COSMOS II PSU Extender or Lian Li Extender. You'll have to open up the existing PSU mounting location and drill some mounting holes for the extender. I've done this on a Silverstone TJ08-E for a Seasonic 1200XP3 Platinum. I'd love to see this done on a SG13 for just cause reasons lol. Personally i'd suggest just replacing the PSU. What components are you planning to incorporate in your build?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nope, had no idea. things certainly make a bit more sense now tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will shoot you a PM about non-SG13 related things haha


Haha! For sure let me know what I can do for you.


----------



## zirnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You'll be fine as you can purchase a Cooler Master Elite 130, COSMOS II PSU Extender or Lian Li Extender. You'll have to open up the existing PSU mounting location and drill some mounting holes for the extender. I've done this on a Silverstone TJ08-E for a Seasonic 1200XP3 Platinum. I'd love to see this done on a SG13 for just cause reasons lol. Personally i'd suggest just replacing the PSU. What components are you planning to incorporate in your build?


I have ENERMAX REVOLUTION X't 530W, it is decent PSU, I don't want to spend extra money for PSU. Also I plan to upgrade my i3 2100 to I5 ivy bridge with 77W or with less TDP and use R7 370 or R9 380 instead of HD7790. Mainboard is Intel DH67CF, got it for beer









No one sells PSU extenders here in Lithuania, here you can buy whole Cooler Master Elite 130 case for 40euros while Lian Li Extender costs ~20euros with shiping









Just before buying case I want to make sure, this is posible, because this case is realy small and psu extender may interfere with something for example: GPU bracket fixation


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zirnis*
> 
> I have ENERMAX REVOLUTION X't 530W, it is decent PSU, I don't want to spend extra money for PSU. Also I plan to upgrade my i3 2100 to I5 ivy bridge with 77W or with less TDP and use R7 370 or R9 380 instead of HD7790. Mainboard is Intel DH67CF, got it for beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one sells PSU extenders here in Lithuania, here you can buy whole Cooler Master Elite 130 case for 40euros while Lian Li Extender costs ~20euros with shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before buying i want to make sure, this is posible, because this case is realy small and psu extender may interfere with something for example: GPU bracket fixation


You can contact the EU CM Store for the CM Store Extenders: *Link*

You'll also have enough room between the GPU and the PSU with minor cuts using a dremel.


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> My temperatures are a lot better than with the fan blowing down, basically it functions like this now (high tech ascii art incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +-----------------+----------------------+
> |  <= PSU airflow |                 <= | |
> |  <=             |                 <= | |
> |-----------------+                 <= | |
> | ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                   <= | |
> | _______________                   <= | |
> | ^^\^^^^^^^^^/^^                   <= | |
> |    \       /  <= Intake Airflow<= <= | |
> +----------------------------------------+
> 
> So the case sucks in fresh cool air at the front, then the CPU fan sucks it up through the heatsink of the CPU and blows it into the PSU which sucks it up and spits it out the back. At an ambient temperature of 24°c this gets me a stressed CPU temperatures of 58°c on a i5-4590s (thermal limit is 92°c). If I keep the fan in the default orientation they rise by about 10°c, more than that if I flip the PSU.
> See my previous post for photos and my solution for preventing the fan from hitting the heatsink (foam padded tape).


I'm gonna go with the same setup with my fanless PSU


----------



## buttbutter

Hey. I'm about to put an EVGA 980 TI ACX+ along with an X31 Kraken on a 4690K in an SG13.

I'm really curious about airflow. I'm going to put a fan on either side of the X31 but I'm not sure which direction to mount the fans in.

Should I have the radiator fans push the air out of the front of the case so I don't have hot air from the radiator blowing in? And then mount the PSU upside down so it also functions as an exhaust? Or should I have the radiator be an intake and use the PSU to vent the hot air from the CPU and the GPU out the back?

Low GPU temperatures are much more important to me than low CPU.

So basically, these are the two options:

Option 1:

Intake: GPU
Exhaust: Front mounted radiator and the PSU at the back. So it'd be exhausting at the front and back and intaking from the side via the GPU.

Option 2:
Intake: GPU and front mounted radiator.
Exhaust: PSU at the back.

Thanks!


----------



## nzgroller

I can't imagine exhausting out the front to be very good but you will need someone with more knowledge .


----------



## KarsmadA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttbutter*
> 
> Hey. I'm about to put an EVGA 980 TI ACX+ along with an X31 Kraken on a 4690K in an SG13.
> 
> I'm really curious about airflow. I'm going to put a fan on either side of the X31 but I'm not sure which direction to mount the fans in.
> 
> Should I have the radiator fans push the air out of the front of the case so I don't have hot air from the radiator blowing in? And then mount the PSU upside down so it also functions as an exhaust? Or should I have the radiator be an intake and use the PSU to vent the hot air from the CPU and the GPU out the back?
> 
> Low GPU temperatures are much more important to me than low CPU.
> 
> So basically, these are the two options:
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> Intake: GPU
> Exhaust: Front mounted radiator and the PSU at the back. So it'd be exhausting at the front and back and intaking from the side via the GPU.
> 
> Option 2:
> Intake: GPU and front mounted radiator.
> Exhaust: PSU at the back.
> 
> Thanks!


I can't speak from first hand experience, as I do not own the case, but from what I've researched option 2 seems to be the best way to go. The SG13 manual recommends positive pressure for the case and others have said that "flooding" the system with cooler air seems to work better than trying to exhaust more of the hot air out.


----------



## nzgroller

I have front rad push pull as intake for the case and it cools the cpu (h80i). my psu is intake from the top and exhaust out back, closed airflow loop per se, and my gtx 970 is an evga open air cooler.
My mobo temps never go past 55 in hwmonitor and cpu rarely goes over 60 in games, can get to 70 in stress testing (aida64, prime95) gpu has never gone over 80 stress testing and sits at 73 usually gaming.

however all my components and pretty low tdp and cpu is xeon so no overclocking.


----------



## phantommaggot

Anyone mod the power supply to the front yet?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Anyone mod the power supply to the front yet?


for the SG13 idk but for the sg05 which almost identical to the sg13 has some front PSU mods

ie

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410546/sff-build-log-sugo-strider-build-aka-mighty-mouse


----------



## marlospain

Can anyone confirm that the L9x65 works with an SFX power supply?


----------



## darealist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> for the SG13 idk but for the sg05 which almost identical to the sg13 has some front PSU mods
> 
> ie
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410546/sff-build-log-sugo-strider-build-aka-mighty-mouse


Silverstone needs to make an official case with this style. Dat superior CPU and GPU cooling. No need to settle for annoying pump noise water toys.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> Silverstone needs to make an official case with this style. Dat superior CPU and GPU cooling. No need to settle for annoying pump noise water toys.


lol its called the SG08, just a tad longer but then you can also have those long GPUs


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Unsatisfied with the noise my case was making and a need for air cooling (it's going in my carry on luggage at the airport) I made some minor upgrades to my build and made use of every millimeter the case offers for CPU coolers.
> 
> The whole original list of my build is:
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590S Boxed
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix
> *Videocard:* Gigabyte GV-N970IXOC-4GD
> *CPU-Cooler:* Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> *Case-fan:* Alpenfoehn WingBoost2 - Deep Orange, 140mm
> *RAM:* rucial Ballistix (2x 4GB)
> *PSU:* Cooler Master GM G450M
> *SSD:* Crucial MX200 mSATA 250GB
> 
> As visible in the photos, the motherboard mounted SSD allow for a superclean build. The only problem I had was noise/CPU overheating. So this is what I started with:
> 
> If you look closely you can see there's still a few spare mm for extra cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was hitting temperature of 92 degrees celcius which is the thermal limit for my CPU.
> 
> 
> So I did some lapping of both the cooler and CPU (no pics, I forgot to take them >.<). Then I replaced the CPU fan with a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm which pushes more air than the default scythe fan at the cost of being 3mm thicker (12mm vs 15mm). As faith would have it this puts the entire cooling unit (heatsink+fan) at 61mm - the exact limit of the Sugo SG13. So as visible in the photo below it leaves no room to spare. The Prolimatech is also a lot more quiet and the noise sounds more like air being pushed rather than a fan zooming along as with the Scythe so a highly recommended upgrade imo.
> 
> Temperatures dropped by 10 degrees idle, and 20 degrees under load (and it doesn't throttle/shutdown anymore), combination of a better fan and the lapping worked wonders.
> 
> Here's some more photos of the entire build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one minor problem - the CPU fan was hitting the top of the heatsink sometimes, but not all the time, think it has to do with heat expansion of materials. I solved this by applying foam-padded double sided tape to the corners of the fan (I guess I had 61.5mm to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No more rattling, reasonbly silent system (considering it's air cooled) and I'm happy with it now.
> 
> I imagine a anti-vibration rubber pad might work as well although those are more rigid and possibly a bit thicker. Normal cardboard + tape would probably work has to be relatively thin thuogh, perhaps the inside of a kitchen roll or something those lines.


Nice setup buddy, I'm going with a very similar rig except less powerful (i3 & GTX960) aircooled


----------



## fleetfeather

airports wont allow a 120mm AIO? that's news to me


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> airports wont allow a 120mm AIO? that's news to me


It would be troublesome to explain it to the officials (at some airports) if you are hand carrying it. Checked-in luggage shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> It would be troublesome to explain it to the officials (at some airports) if you are hand carrying it. Checked-in luggage shouldn't be a problem.


but... would you trust your rig with baggage handlers?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but... would you trust your rig with baggage handlers?


if it is properly cushioned with clothes, it should be alright, right? hard drives will have to be removed though.


----------



## redhotiron2004

Ok guys here is a small but important query. Basically I have been trying to figure this out for the past few days. But, sadly apart from the common reply like don't use the stock cooler on this I have not really come up with any definitive answer on what are the real temperatures like. And whether this would affect everyone including the ones who are not overclocking. So, without much ado here are my questions:

1. What kind of temperatures would I expect to see on that stock i5 processor with stock cooler. I only plan to run everything at stock. Is there any review or member who is actually using a stock cooler with the intel i5 locked processor in this case? (Basically, noctua or AIO water cooler etc are too costly and cost about the same or even more than the case itself which according to me defeats the purpose of a cheap Mini ITX case such as SUGO SG13.

2. Let me know if there might be any incompatibility like the PSU size or 1HDD 3.5" and 1SDD etc as I plan to use both etc with the components that I already have.

3. I might slightly overclock the GPU in the future. Would that effect my ability to use the intel stock cooler on the processor?

4. Please suggest a good 120mm front intake fan for the case under Rs1000 or 15$-16$. Would like to improve the airflow as much as I can. Would prefer a silent fan if possible as this system is going to work as an gaming HTPC.

These are my only concerns with the case. I have not found any smaller case that can get all those standard components in such a small space. Basically I don't want to change the case just because I have to use a stock intel cooler. I want to order that case ASAP. So Please help me out on a priority basis.

My Rig:
Case: Sugo SG13 B front air mesh version(planning to get)
GPU: Looking at R9 270x, 280x or Nvidia gtx 960(Haven't finalized yet)
Components I already have
LED: Full HD Sony 42W700B (42 inch LED)
Processor: intel i5 4590 (Devil cannyon or Haswell refresh)
Motherboard: Gigabyte H97N wifi Mini ITX (would be getting in exchange of Gigabyte H97 D3H full ATX motherboard)
RAM: Kingston Hyper X fury 4*2=8GB
PSU: Antec VP550P V2
Cooler: stock intel cooler
HDD: WD 1TB Blue(Already have) and 1 SDD 256MB(Planning to buy in the future)
Front intake fan 120mm. Please suggest in a budget of Rs 1000 or 15-16$


----------



## nzgroller

edit: disregard, don't want to misinform


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> Ok guys here is a small but important query. Basically I have been trying to figure this out for the past few days. But, sadly apart from the common reply like don't use the stock cooler on this I have not really come up with any definitive answer on what are the real temperatures like. And whether this would affect everyone including the ones who are not overclocking. So, without much ado here are my questions:
> 
> 1. What kind of temperatures would I expect to see on that stock i5 processor with stock cooler. I only plan to run everything at stock. Is there any review or member who is actually using a stock cooler with the intel i5 locked processor in this case? (Basically, noctua or AIO water cooler etc are too costly and cost about the same or even more than the case itself which according to me defeats the purpose of a cheap Mini ITX case such as SUGO SG13.
> 
> 2. Let me know if there might be any incompatibility like the PSU size or 1HDD 3.5" and 1SDD etc as I plan to use both etc with the components that I already have.
> 
> 3. I might slightly overclock the GPU in the future. Would that effect my ability to use the intel stock cooler on the processor?
> 
> 4. Please suggest a good 120mm front intake fan for the case under Rs1000 or 15$-16$. Would like to improve the airflow as much as I can. Would prefer a silent fan if possible as this system is going to work as an gaming HTPC.
> 
> These are my only concerns with the case. I have not found any smaller case that can get all those standard components in such a small space. Basically I don't want to change the case just because I have to use a stock intel cooler. I want to order that case ASAP. So Please help me out on a priority basis.
> 
> My Rig:
> Case: Sugo SG13 B front air mesh version(planning to get)
> GPU: Looking at R9 270x, 280x or Nvidia gtx 960(Haven't finalized yet)
> Components I already have
> LED: Full HD Sony 42W700B (42 inch LED)
> Processor: intel i5 4590 (Devil cannyon or Haswell refresh)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte H97N wifi Mini ITX (would be getting in exchange of Gigabyte H97 D3H full ATX motherboard)
> RAM: Kingston Hyper X fury 4*2=8GB
> PSU: Antec VP550P V2
> Cooler: stock intel cooler
> HDD: WD 1TB Blue(Already have) and 1 SDD 256MB(Planning to buy in the future)
> Front intake fan 120mm. Please suggest in a budget of Rs 1000 or 15-16$


If you are using the stock Intel cooler, you probably want the PSU sucking cool air from the top. Otherwise the CPU fan and PSU fan will compete against each other.

In such a scenario, I'd assume you will have a hard time getting the heat of the video card out if it doesn't employ a blower style cooler.

Basically, if you want the Intel cooler, get a graphics card with a blower style cooler that exhausts most of the hot air out of the case.

Note: this is a theoretic answer. Could be different in practice. So if someone has practical experience and my claims are false, please feel free to point them out.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If you are using the stock Intel cooler, you probably want the PSU sucking cool air from the top. Otherwise the CPU fan and PSU fan will compete against each other.
> 
> In such a scenario, I'd assume you will have a hard time getting the heat of the video card out if it doesn't employ a blower style cooler.
> 
> Basically, if you want the Intel cooler, get a graphics card with a blower style cooler that exhausts most of the hot air out of the case.
> 
> Note: this is a theoretic answer. Could be different in practice. So if someone has practical experience and my claims are false, please feel free to point them out.


how bad is it if you leave the PSU competing air with the CPU when using stock cooler?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> how bad is it if you leave the PSU competing air with the CPU when using stock cooler?


I'm afraid I don't have a clue.

If the PSU is the silent type where the fan doesn't spin at all at lower loads, the CPU heatsink will absorb all the heat inside the PSU as well. Otherwise, it actually depends on how much powerful the PSU fan is (probably pulls less CFM than the CPU) and how strong the intake from the front is.


----------



## redhotiron2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> how bad is it if you leave the PSU competing air with the CPU when using stock cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have a clue.
> 
> If the PSU is the silent type where the fan doesn't spin at all at lower loads, the CPU heatsink will absorb all the heat inside the PSU as well. Otherwise, it actually depends on how much powerful the PSU fan is (probably pulls less CFM than the CPU) and how strong the intake from the front is.
Click to expand...

Ok, so basically you mean that I might have to invert the psu fan to the top so that it creates less heat for the stock intel cooler. Also, my psu is antec vp550p v2 in which the fan always work and doesn't stop irrespective of the temperature.

The other parts that I have to buy are the front intake 120mm fan and the GPU. Which can be adjusted according to the advice I get on this forum. So, I am still flexible on those parameters.

But, I need a definative answer. Perhaps from someone who already own this case and have used stock intel cooler to clarify those points before I pull the trigger just to find later that I am stuck with those components that I don't need. I would be getting these parts from USA through a friend. So, it would be impossible to return those parts.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Wut. You're also Felinni?


LOL! I said the same thing a few months back when I found out. The funny thing is that I interacted with CM on the forums and the was exchanging pm's with hyp36 and I bring up CM and the Elite 130, that is when he unmasked. Hahahaha


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> Ok, so basically you mean that I might have to invert the psu fan to the top so that it creates less heat for the stock intel cooler. Also, my psu is antec vp550p v2 in which the fan always work and doesn't stop irrespective of the temperature.
> 
> The other parts that I have to buy are the front intake 120mm fan and the GPU. Which can be adjusted according to the advice I get on this forum. So, I am still flexible on those parameters.
> 
> But, I need a definative answer. Perhaps from someone who already own this case and have used stock intel cooler to clarify those points before I pull the trigger just to find later that I am stuck with those components that I don't need. I would be getting these parts from USA through a friend. So, it would be impossible to return those parts.


If you go with a video card that has a blower style cooler, you won't have ANY issues. That's how Silverstone has intended this case to be used as. You should believe that Silverstone has done all the necessary testing for that scenario.

*Things only get complicated* if you decide to go with a video card having a non-blower style cooler (i.e. which dumps its own heat right back into the case). That is where you need the help of the PSU fan to exhaust that hot air outside the case. That's when the CPU fan and the PSU fan will compete against each other (both of them are sucking in the already warm air from the heat of the video card)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> LOL! I said the same thing a few months back when I found out. The funny thing is that I interacted with CM on the forums and the was exchanging pm's with hyp36 and I bring up CM and the Elite 130, that is when he unmasked. Hahahaha


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> Ok guys here is a small but important query. Basically I have been trying to figure this out for the past few days. But, sadly apart from the common reply like don't use the stock cooler on this I have not really come up with any definitive answer on what are the real temperatures like. And whether this would affect everyone including the ones who are not overclocking. So, without much ado here are my questions:
> 
> 1. What kind of temperatures would I expect to see on that stock i5 processor with stock cooler. I only plan to run everything at stock. Is there any review or member who is actually using a stock cooler with the intel i5 locked processor in this case? (Basically, noctua or AIO water cooler etc are too costly and cost about the same or even more than the case itself which according to me defeats the purpose of a cheap Mini ITX case such as SUGO SG13.
> 
> --
> Front intake fan 120mm. Please suggest in a budget of Rs 1000 or 15-16$


My experience with a Intel Core i5-4690 (my girlfriends) and the boxed cooler in a NZXT Phantom, a much much bigger case was as bad if not worse as most people consider these coolers to be. Until the proper CPU Cooler arrived the boxed cooler was used and it reached the thermal cap when stress tested. So by all means try to avoid this cooler as something you use in the long run.

If you still need to buy the CPU consider a low watt model like the i5-4590S (65 watt) vs for example the 84 watt of the i5-4690. Performance hardly differs, power usage and thus the amount of heat you need to get rid of does differ. Sounds like you have 2 different CPUs already and one of them is going to be used for this build? In that case I would highly recommend at least a Gelid Solutions SlimHero. imo you're better going for a slightly weaker CPU with a decent cooler than a CPU that's faster on paper but hits the thermal cap and throttles itself down being slower in the end.

The Arctic F12 PWM is really cheap but very decent fan. Bit more expensive you can pick up the Scythe Ultra Kaze or SilverStone FM121B. The case supports 140mm fans though, If you are sticking to your stock cooling plan I'd highly recommend the Antec TwoCool 140mm, it pumps a lot of air through it without getting crazy loud.


----------



## fleetfeather

Before delidding, my 4790k would hit 90C in a Prodigy-esque case with 1.05Vcore using the stock cooler.

In a SG13 scenario, the choice of air cooling is a mistake. The case is clearly designed with AIO cooling in mind.


----------



## Axeia

It is designed with AIO in mind, that doesn't mean that aircooling doesn't work though. Took me some parts matching and lapping but now I got very respectable cooling numbers and my videocard is a lot louder than the CPU cooler is.


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> It is designed with AIO in mind, that doesn't mean that aircooling doesn't work though.


I agree with you


----------



## The Sweetroll

I'm thinking about building a mini-ITX system once skylake is out since I'm getting tired of the crusade against coil whine and other noise from my custom water cooled rig. About how loud are systems in a SG13 with normal hardware like a 4690k with an AiO and something like a 970 and a SFX PSU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> It is designed with AIO in mind, that doesn't mean that aircooling doesn't work though. Took me some parts matching and lapping but now I got very respectable cooling numbers and my videocard is a lot louder than the CPU cooler is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> I agree with you


You would be hard pressed to find a less-ideal case for air cooling, given the size restrictions for air coolers, and the PSU placement.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I mounted a Cooler Master H90 140mm radiator in the SG13 using some plastic standoffs, optical drive dampers and deconstructed, bent links from a bicycle chain. It's all held together with M3 bolt/nut/washer sets. Thought it might be of interest to anyone who wants to maximize CPU cooling in this case. I'll be finishing the build once the rest of the parts come in and I'll try to photo document to show the fit.

The placement also does a great job of leaving enough space for the front bezel cables to fit perfectly under the fan, around the radiator and GPU.


----------



## Axeia

It is designed with AIO in mind, that doesn't mean that aircooling doesn't work though. Took me some parts matching and lapping but now I got very respectable cooling numbers and my videocard is a lot louder than the CPU cooler is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You would be hard pressed to find a less-ideal case for air cooling, given the size restrictions for air coolers, and the PSU placement.


You'll be even harder pressed to find a case as small that takes a full-size ATX power supply and doesn't limit your selection of graphics cards too much. Those were my requirements and why I ended up with a Sugo SG13.

Wanted a case as small as possible without spending a ton on the case or the power supply. The SFX/SFX-L power supplies are priced quite a bit higher than their full-size ATX counterparts, I was also reading a lot of reviews about the fans being rather loud in quite a number of them and figured I'd rather save money and look at ATX-cases. The SUGO SG13 was the smallest I could find that can still house a powerful graphics card.

---

I updated my build today by adding a WiFi card and since my previous update I've also added a SSD in addition to my motherboard mounted mini-Sata SSD. So here's some more pictures:

http://imagezilla.net/show/owtkcr5-1064.jpg
http://imagezilla.net/show/zCcX8wt-1065.jpg
Not the most perfect cable management as is visible in the pictures above. But good enough imo.

http://imagezilla.net/show/2aIsOyg-1063.jpg
This is what matters to me, the air intake is completely unobstructed from the front till the CPU heatsink.

http://imagezilla.net/show/uEkn5Mq-1058.jpg
And this is what I added, the tiny little card on the right, which I somehow managed to screw in place without taking the CPU cooler off. Had to get creative, turning the screwdriver with pliers while keeping it in place with one finger.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> It is designed with AIO in mind, that doesn't mean that aircooling doesn't work though. Took me some parts matching and lapping but now I got very respectable cooling numbers and my videocard is a lot louder than the CPU cooler is.
> You'll be even harder pressed to find a case as small that takes a full-size ATX power supply and doesn't limit your selection of graphics cards too much. Those were my requirements and why I ended up with a Sugo SG13.
> 
> Wanted a case as small as possible without spending a ton on the case or the power supply. The SFX/SFX-L power supplies are priced quite a bit higher than their full-size ATX counterparts, I was also reading a lot of reviews about the fans being rather loud in quite a number of them and figured I'd rather save money and look at ATX-cases. The SUGO SG13 was the smallest I could find that can still house a powerful graphics card.
> 
> ---
> 
> I updated my build today by adding a WiFi card and since my previous update I've also added a SSD in addition to my motherboard mounted mini-Sata SSD. So here's some more pictures:
> 
> http://imagezilla.net/show/owtkcr5-1064.jpg
> http://imagezilla.net/show/zCcX8wt-1065.jpg
> Not the most perfect cable management as is visible in the pictures above. But good enough imo.
> 
> http://imagezilla.net/show/2aIsOyg-1063.jpg
> This is what matters to me, the air intake is completely unobstructed from the front till the CPU heatsink.
> 
> http://imagezilla.net/show/uEkn5Mq-1058.jpg
> And this is what I added, the tiny little card on the right, which I somehow managed to screw in place without taking the CPU cooler off. Had to get creative, turning the screwdriver with pliers while keeping it in place with one finger.


You know, for your PC, even this case looks too big.









It is a shame those memory modules are in the way of direct airflow from the front intake fan.

Did you measure the weight of the entire rig? I'm sure that is one thing you are concerned with.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> http://imagezilla.net/show/uEkn5Mq-1058.jpg
> And this is what I added, the tiny little card on the right, which I somehow managed to screw in place without taking the CPU cooler off. Had to get creative, turning the screwdriver with pliers while keeping it in place with one finger.


What heatsink is that? But I think you might have been better off on Lian Li PC-TU100.
I don't like legth(depth) on SG13 case, it's bit long for a small ITX and not everyone wants to use GTX980-Titan. Also now you can also install shorter powerful GPU like R9 Fury X or Nano.


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You would be hard pressed to find a less-ideal case for air cooling, given the size restrictions for air coolers, and the PSU placement.


Hi fleet, I think that with the right fan direction, you can achieve quite nice and silent airflow with this suggested setup :

Code:



Code:


+-----------------+----------------------+
|  <= PSU airflow |                 <= | |
|  <=             |                 <= | |
|-----------------+                 <= | |
| ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                   <= | |
| _______________                   <= | |
| ^^\^^^^^^^^^/^^                   <= | |
|    \       /  <= Intake Airflow<= <= | |
+----------------------------------------+

obviously if I could afford a AIO water cooling kit I'll do it, but I think the SG13 it's not bad at all for aircooling.
Let's not forget that we can put a full ATX PSU and and long GPU in this small jewel


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> Let's not forget that we can put a full ATX PSU and and long GPU in this small jewel


lol that's the two things I don't like about the SG13 case.

imo SG13 would be much better if they made it bit smaller by reducing the height and the depth of the case.(i.e. can only support SFX PSU and max supported GPU length reduced)
Also turn the case once so the case is tower shape and not cube shape, it looks better that way but also less foot print on the desk.


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You know, for your PC, even this case looks too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame those memory modules are in the way of direct airflow from the front intake fan.
> 
> Did you measure the weight of the entire rig? I'm sure that is one thing you are concerned with.


I don't have a very accurate scale for this type of weight but before I added the SSD and WiFi card it didn't quite reach the 6.51KG I was expecting it to be. It was around 6KG. I'm not too worried about the weight because they never seem to weigh on a per person basis at the airport and you're required to take phones/tablets (and computers







) out of the suitcase so they can be xrayed seperately. So if I put the PC on a seperate tray they don't weigh it at the same time as my suitcase.

I've only flown with KLM so far though, I imagine Ryan Air for example will weigh it together so they can charge you extra costs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> What heatsink is that? But I think you might have been better off on Lian Li PC-TU100.
> I don't like legth(depth) on SG13 case, it's bit long for a small ITX and not everyone wants to use GTX980-Titan. Also now you can also install shorter powerful GPU like R9 Fury X or Nano.


That's a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B, but with a Prolimatech Ultrasleek Vortex instead of the scythe fan. For me a shorter case would have worked, but now I have the option open in the future to install a long card so that's not a bad thing







. The Lian Li is more than twice the price and would require a power supply that's at least another 50% more expensive and to be honest, I don't like the aesthetics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> lol that's the two things I don't like about the SG13 case.
> 
> imo SG13 would be much better if they made it bit smaller by reducing the height and the depth of the case.(i.e. can only support SFX PSU and max supported GPU length reduced)
> Also turn the case once so the case is tower shape and not cube shape, it looks better that way but also less foot print on the desk.


Uhh the Silverstone Fortress FT03-MINI? Quite a bit more expensive though


----------



## gintama7888

FT03-Mini is 17.6lt, way too big for me.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> This is just my personally preference but my perfect Silverstone case would be a smaller version of SG13.
> - reduce the height by ~2-3cm so it'll only support SFX PSU.
> - reduce the depth by ~4-6cm so the supported GPU length is reduced. (not everyone need super long top of the range GPU, and I'd use R9 Fury X or Nano etc if I need high end GPU for ITX)
> - flip the case once to the right(left panel becomes the top panel), so the case is tower shape and not cube shape(it looks better that way and smaller foot print on the desk).
> - use better material for exterior so its not too flimsy like you did with the ML07.
> - don't need optical drive bay cos its 2015 not 2005. I only use it to install windows/office/anti-virus at the start, and slim USB external drives are also very cheap.
> 
> My main reason for using ITX case is the small size so the overall size comes first before anything else. I don't mind paying extra for SFX PSU or smaller GPU etc if necessary.


----------



## ProPenguin

Just wanted to throw my build into the thread









Imgur:
Tiny Tina



Specs:
i7-4790k Devil's Canyon
Corsair H55 Cooler (with two Fractal Venturi 120mm fans)
ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact 1150
16GB HyperX Fury
GTX 980 Ti 256GB
Samsung M.2 Drive
3TB Barracuda HDD
Silverstone Gold 650W (ignore the XTR in the photos that was my test psu)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProPenguin*
> 
> Just wanted to throw my build into the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imgur:
> Tiny Tina
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i7-4790k Devil's Canyon
> Corsair H55 Cooler (with two Fractal Venturi 120mm fans)
> ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact 1150
> 16GB HyperX Fury
> GTX 980 Ti 256GB
> Samsung M.2 Drive
> 3TB Barracuda HDD
> Silverstone Gold 650W (ignore the XTR in the photos that was my test psu)


Nifty! reminds me of my old setup with an ASUS Maximus Impact VI + i7 4770K + GTX 780Ti in an SG05.


----------



## fleetfeather

Might do a little build this week. I'm petty slack for gaming these days, so I've sold off my GTX 970 and watercooling gear, and will make use of a GTX 960 I won a few months back along with a super cheap H50 I bought as a backup cooler...

SG13
4790k delidded
H50 w/ AP-13's or one of my AP-15's
Impact VII
MSI GTX 960 ME100
XP941
HGST 1TB 5400pm
SFX-L 500w (or my ATX 750w unit, depending on how the SFX-L sounds)

Should make for a solid word processor and movie streamer hah...


----------



## alexelemental

Hello, do you think I could cram an EVGA 850 G2 in there if I don't use the drive tray? was thinking of screwing a 2.5 in the bottom and velcro the ssd on the side of the metal part of the case that holds the psu inside. I haven't measured the psu yet but the site says its 18cm i think.


----------



## redhotiron2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdaboy*
> 
> The power supply should be a maximum of 150mm in length so you could get away with getting something like a Superflower Golden Green HX 650w 80+ gold psu. Although a modular psu is recommended due to cable management.
> Currently I am using the stock Intel cooler but I will be changing to an AIO cooler like the Corsair H60i.


Hi pdaboy, could you tell me what are the kind of temperatures you are/were getting with the Intel stock cooler there. I am really thinking of giving it a try but don't have a definitive answer till now. I have an Intel i5 4590 processor if that matters.Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sirol81

Let's start the build:
Here is my SG13, with the front 140mm fan already mounted:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/30db18425695122
The fan is a 140mm Revoltec AirGuard:


Spoiler: More photos



http://www.imagebam.com/image/bb834c425695166
This is the mobo (Asus H81IPlus) with the Big Shuriken backplate mounted:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/74b684425695855
That's the shuriken with the LGA1150 plate mounted (I reversed the fan):
http://www.imagebam.com/image/a52a98425696096
Some cable fitting from the top (sorry for my feet):
http://www.imagebam.com/image/49d160425696334
and from the side, where you can see the low profile DDR3:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/064e7b425696530
Still waiting for my 960 Strix, so empty PCI-E








http://www.imagebam.com/image/210b3a425696699
First booting test, with fanless PSU out of the case:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/50906e425696859
IT WORKS! It has the 2201 BIOS that works with the i3-4160:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/d2a89b425697103
Fitting the PSU with cable hell (it's a 150mm PSU so I had to remove the HDD cage):
http://www.imagebam.com/image/c25143425697184
Top view:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/c2e1eb425697354
Side view:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/fd01f9425697428
I need to paint that plate BLACK!
http://www.imagebam.com/image/9e549f425697621
The GTX 960 STRIX arrived! Finally!

Added a second SDD Samsung 840 from my old system, put on top of the SanDisk that is screwed on the bottom of the case

put rubber feet on it


Post updated with SSD and 960 Strix


----------



## styygeli

I'm planning to build a little couch-gaming pc and it's looking like SG13 would fit the bill, so I had just a few questions if somebody would be so kind...









Current PC would continue as a photo/retouching pc with it's nice display, but I would repurpose the 780GTX. I really like water cooling, built my current rig from individual parts years ago and it's still going strong









My current plan is something like this:
Skylake i5 k-series CPU and motherboard when they come available.
120-250GB M2 drive, no other local storage.
AIO for the CPU.
Repurpose the 780GTX from the desktop.
SFX or otherwise 'short' PSU, I'm not expecting the system to need more than 500W continuous.
In-the-wall cat6 wiring makes wireless mostly unnecessary in my place.

1. Would it be possible to fit a 14cm AIO cooler in the case? I could do some small modding if necessary
1.1. If yes, any recommendations for a good one?
2. Any problems with the height of the DRAM modules?

Most of the games I play (except bethesda's work) run just fine from the NAS, I just make a junction point in the steam library to the NAS, has worked for years great


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> 1. What kind of temperatures would I expect to see on that stock i5 processor with stock cooler. I only plan to run everything at stock. Is there any review or member who is actually using a stock cooler with the intel i5 locked processor in this case? (Basically, noctua or AIO water cooler etc are too costly and cost about the same or even more than the case itself which according to me defeats the purpose of a cheap Mini ITX case such as SUGO SG13.


I'm currently using the stock i5 cooler in my rig. I haven't done any benchmarks, but temperature wise I remember it hovering around the 50 degrees mark after a session of gaming. I've also got a 120mm front intake fan installed, but I'm not entirely sure if that's helping a lot due to the wires immediately blocking the airflow. I'll post up some pictures soon..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> Let's start the build:
> I'll update the thread as soon as I get my SSD and 960 Strix


how tall RAM sticks would fit under the Big Shuriken you reckon?


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Finally finished building my rig. I feel like I went through cabling hell (first time with an ITX case).

Intel Core i3-4130
Gigabyte H97N WiFi
8 GB RAM
GTX 750 Ti
2 SSDs, 1 HDD
SIlverstone SX500-LG

Due to my setup of having 2 SSDs and 1 HDD, I had to get creative with my SSD placement. I mounted the HDD at the top and left my SSDs in a standing position on both sides of front intake fan. I saw an earlier picture of a setup where 2 SSDs were place at the bottom, but that way the power cable couldn't reach the top HDD. The SFX-L PSU helps a lot with this case, but its flat black cables were counter productive as the 24 pin ATX cable was incredibly hard to work with and caused severe blockage in terms of airflow.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I tried my best to optimise the cabling. Before the PSU was inserted, routing the case cables to the motherboard was easy due to ample standoff heigh underneath the motherboard. Managed to get my HD audio cable and all the power switches plugged in well. The first culprit was the extremely thick USB 3.0 cable. After putting in the PSUs and storage media, the first problem arise of routing the power cable for the hard drives.

In the end I settled on going from the PSU to the first SSD on the left, routing the cable through the top of the intake fan, plugging in the second SSD and then going up and powering the HDD. The SATA cables that I had were flat and not very bendy, which also did not help things. Getting slim SATA cables would've been great. As mentioned earlier, the 24 pin ATX cable is a monster to work with. Anyone got any advice with that one?


----------



## Anusha

Ordered by SX500-LG as well. Hopefully it is the revision 1.1 which has all Japanese caps.

I'm still not convinced that the PSU can handle hot air being exhausted through it. But I probably don't have a choice.


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> how tall RAM sticks would fit under the Big Shuriken you reckon?


I went for low profile ram, but I don't think standard modules will have problems fitting. Maybe just those with superhuge heatsinks on it.

I'll measure the clearing from my empty DIMM slot up to the shuriken and I'll let you know


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> I tried my best to optimise the cabling. Before the PSU was inserted, routing the case cables to the motherboard was easy due to ample standoff heigh underneath the motherboard. Managed to get my HD audio cable and all the power switches plugged in well. The first culprit was the extremely thick USB 3.0 cable. After putting in the PSUs and storage media, the first problem arise of routing the power cable for the hard drives.


I agree, that thick cable with single mobo header simply won't bend as you would like it to.


----------



## redhotiron2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> Finally finished building my rig. I feel like I went through cabling hell (first time with an ITX case).
> 
> Intel Core i3-4130
> Gigabyte H97N WiFi
> 8 GB RAM
> GTX 750 Ti
> 2 SSDs, 1 HDD
> SIlverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Due to my setup of having 2 SSDs and 1 HDD, I had to get creative with my SSD placement. I mounted the HDD at the top and left my SSDs in a standing position on both sides of front intake fan. I saw an earlier picture of a setup where 2 SSDs were place at the bottom, but that way the power cable couldn't reach the top HDD. The SFX-L PSU helps a lot with this case, but its flat black cables were counter productive as the 24 pin ATX cable was incredibly hard to work with and caused severe blockage in terms of airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my best to optimise the cabling. Before the PSU was inserted, routing the case cables to the motherboard was easy due to ample standoff heigh underneath the motherboard. Managed to get my HD audio cable and all the power switches plugged in well. The first culprit was the extremely thick USB 3.0 cable. After putting in the PSUs and storage media, the first problem arise of routing the power cable for the hard drives.
> 
> In the end I settled on going from the PSU to the first SSD on the left, routing the cable through the top of the intake fan, plugging in the second SSD and then going up and powering the HDD. The SATA cables that I had were flat and not very bendy, which also did not help things. Getting slim SATA cables would've been great. As mentioned earlier, the 24 pin ATX cable is a monster to work with. Anyone got any advice with that one?


Although, it looks messy right now. But, your setup is really going to be like mine in which I would be using an i5 4590 with 1 HDD and 1 SSD along with an ATX 140mm non modular power supply.
Also, planning on using "Cougar Vortex PWM CFV12HPB 120mm" front fan as intake. After a lot of research, I came to the conclusion that it's the best bang for buck, Even better than "noktua". It's capable of moving 72cfm of air and is relatively quite for that much air. Hoping that it would improve the air flow for the stock intel cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> I'm currently using the stock i5 cooler in my rig. I haven't done any benchmarks, but temperature wise I remember it hovering around the 50 degrees mark after a session of gaming. I've also got a 120mm front intake fan installed, but I'm not entirely sure if that's helping a lot due to the wires immediately blocking the airflow. I'll post up some pictures soon..


Thanks a lot for confirmation at-least now I know that it's not going to be a heater. 50'C is really pretty good. Irrespective of what was being said on this forum. I guess that most of the people haven't even tried using the stock cooler with this case to know it's effectiveness. They just listened to the hear-say of other members who just mentioned it's bad without even trying it themselves. Also, could you install "speed fan" from: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
to let us know about the max temperatures on load. Maybe it might settle the debate of stock coolers with this case once and for all.


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> Thanks a lot for confirmation at-least now I know that it's not going to be a heater. 50'C is really pretty good. Irrespective of what was being said on this forum. I guess that most of the people haven't even tried using the stock cooler with this case to know it's effectiveness. They just listened to the hear-say of other members who just mentioned it's bad without even trying it themselves. Also, could you install "speed fan" from: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
> to let us know about the max temperatures on load. Maybe it might settle the debate of stock coolers with this case once and for all.


Don't get excited too fast though! It may have just been a fluke on my side. What's an easy benchmark tool I can use to simulate load temperatures?


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> Don't get excited too fast though! It may have just been a fluke on my side. What's an easy benchmark tool I can use to simulate load temperatures?


prime95 will give you full load and a good indication of max temps, aida64 benchmark selecting stress FPU only will possibly go even higher (in my system about2-4 degrees high than prime)

be careful though to monitor closely as these really are full load.


----------



## argrr101

Thanks to everyone for posting all of their builds here. After reading quite a bit of the thread, I've come up with a preliminary build:

Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13
PSU: Cooler Master V650
Motherboard: ASRock H97M-ITX
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231V3
CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
Graphics: MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
RAM: ???? Any tips? I haven't research RAM yet. Looking for 8GB x 1 stick or if there is a good deal on 16GB that would be alright too

- For the motherboard I think I just need something simple (no OC). Since the motherboard can't overclock anyway I was between an i5-4590 and the xeon E3 1231V3 but read that the E3 is the better value since you are not paying for integrated graphics and it performs like an i7. Does that make sense? *I plan on doing some Adobe Lightroom work and light gaming mostly. Is the Xeon overkill?*

- I keep going back and forth about air cooling or just using an AIO. The price seems to be about the same (NZXT Kraken X31 $73 vs $46 plus potentially needing to get another fan?), but I have not been able to figure out how much difference there is in performance between the two options. *Will either option work with the mobo and cpu I have here?*

- Are there any compatibility issues you guys see?

Thoughts?

@sirol81 and @Axeia, can you explain what you had to do with the Shuriken to maximize the airflow? I saw the diagram where the air flows in from the front mesh to the CPU and that gets pushed to the PSU and then out of the system, but what is this about "reversing the fan"? What is the front fan? Is that included with the Shuriken or do you need to buy that separately? What is that connected to (if anything)? Thanks a lot for blazing the trail for an air cooled SG13 system!


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *argrr101*
> 
> @sirol81 and @Axeia, can you explain what you had to do with the Shuriken to maximize the airflow? I saw the diagram where the air flows in from the front mesh to the CPU and that gets pushed to the PSU and then out of the system, but what is this about "reversing the fan"? What is the front fan? Is that included with the Shuriken or do you need to buy that separately? What is that connected to (if anything)? Thanks a lot for blazing the trail for an air cooled SG13 system!


Normally, the Shuriken fan is mounted in the normal way, blowing air from the upper side through the metal fins, and then ending on the MB


If you reverse the fan mounting, air goes first through the heatsink fins then through the fan itself and ends inside the PSU, that in my case has no fan

The front fan is a different one, You have to buy it separately


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> I went for low profile ram, but I don't think standard modules will have problems fitting. Maybe just those with superhuge heatsinks on it.
> 
> I'll measure the clearing from my empty DIMM slot up to the shuriken and I'll let you know


You got no more than 3cm


----------



## weredawg

Silverstone announced a black/white version of the SG13 with either quiet or mesh front and a pink version with the mesh front and the black/white quiet edition is now on eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG13WB-Q-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX-Sugo-SFF-Case-/331620556636?hash=item4d36201f5c


----------



## KarsmadA

Nice! I think the white is pretty good looking. I noticed the mesh model in white as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-SST-SG13WB-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX-Sugo-SFF-Case/331620556602?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29981%26meid%3De98a03ca4db649aaaa89010dc430a93c%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D331620556636


----------



## revanchrist

Thx for the info weredawg. White is much more beautiful than black and pink. The only downside is that front panel is still black. Hope they will push out an all white version. Then i'll change my case at once.


----------



## argrr101

Oh darn...I love the look of the white but already purchased the black. The pink is interesting, doesn't look bad but I think it would look pretty out of place in most rooms.


----------



## pdaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhotiron2004*
> 
> Hi pdaboy, could you tell me what are the kind of temperatures you are/were getting with the Intel stock cooler there. I am really thinking of giving it a try but don't have a definitive answer till now. I have an Intel i5 4590 processor if that matters.Your help would be much appreciated.


I'm seeing temps in the 50s celcius. I am using an i3-4130 though.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> Thx for the info weredawg. White is much more beautiful than black and pink. The only downside is that front panel is still black. Hope they will push out an all white version. Then i'll change my case at once.


Yeah I dunno why they didn't make it all white like their SG05. I still like this combo over the all black. Gonna stick a big white direwolf sigil sticker on the front so it'll be mostly white. Glad I waited before picking up this case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Might do a little build this week. I'm petty slack for gaming these days, so I've sold off my GTX 970 and watercooling gear, and will make use of a GTX 960 I won a few months back along with a super cheap H50 I bought as a backup cooler...
> 
> SG13
> 4790k delidded
> H50 w/ AP-13's or one of my AP-15's
> Impact VII
> MSI GTX 960 ME100
> XP941
> HGST 1TB 5400pm
> SFX-L 500w (or my ATX 750w unit, depending on how the SFX-L sounds)
> 
> Should make for a solid word processor and movie streamer hah...


As promised, a little build involving the SG13



Spoiler: Potato Pics










Obviously I sit right next to this unit (as demonstrated by the proximity of my keyboard), and it's dead silent at idle. I don't really have an excuse to run it at load just yet, but i can update the situation when that comes.

I replaced the old H50 with a H60 because Asetek's mounting hardware is straight-up garbage. I knew the CoolIt design (square pump block) was pretty solid based on past experience, so I grabbed one of those instead.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As promised, a little build involving the SG13
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Potato Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I sit right next to this unit (as demonstrated by the proximity of my keyboard), and it's dead silent at idle. I don't really have an excuse to run it at load just yet, but i can update the situation when that comes.
> 
> I replaced the old H50 with a H60 because Asetek's mounting hardware is straight-up garbage. I knew the CoolIt design (square pump block) was pretty solid based on past experience, so I grabbed one of those instead.


nice build man, I have the h80i , which from the pictures look as if it has the same mounting system (does your block have magnets for the plate?) and I have to say it is really solid I agree.
I love how you can have a good solid build and still maintain good levels of noise and temps in this case .


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> nice build man, I have the h80i , which from the pictures look as if it has the same mounting system (does your block have magnets for the plate?) and I have to say it is really solid I agree.
> I love how you can have a good solid build and still maintain good levels of noise and temps in this case .


Yeah, same mounting system... Can't remember seeing magnets anywhere on either the H60 or the H100i I used to own..? Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention though.

Temps and overclocking stats are presented over *here*


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah, same mounting system... Can't remember seeing magnets anywhere on either the H60 or the H100i I used to own..? Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention though.
> 
> Temps and overclocking stats are presented over *here*


from the corsair h80i product page: "Tool-free multiplatform magnetic mounting bracket kit"


----------



## KarsmadA

Any thoughts on painting this case? After seeing the new white/black and pink SG13s it got me to thinking.


----------



## Anusha

Does the H80i fit with both fans? I have the Z97i Plus motherboard. SX500-LG PSU already ordered.


----------



## esc1a

I just finish rebuild my computer after my AsRock ATX MB Z77 die (out of 3yr warranty). So I try rebuilding it into a Mini ITX i5-3570K

CPU: i5 3570K (stuck at stock speed due to mother board not able OC)
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1600 Timing 8-8-8-24
GPU: PNY VCGGTX7702XPB-OC (10.75in long GPU)
Mobo: ZOTAC H67ITX-C-E ( It was super cheap, $40+2 s/h at NewEgg )
Cooler: Antec Kuhler H2O 620 with 2 X Cooler Master JetFlo 120 Red LED push/pull running at 1100 RPM setting
SSD: OCZ ARC 100 ARC100-25SAT3-240G
HDD: Will instal my olds 4TB HD when I brought a new PSU (Silverstone/Enhance SFX-L 500w)
PSU: Currently USE CORSAIR RM Series RM550 550W
Case: Silverstone SG13 , will fit up to 11 inch long GPU card

First, the SG-13 case left side get HOT when you gaming. This was due to the GPU fan cooler remove hot heat. So next I relocated the bottom SSD mount from left to right front side, because it has enough space clearance for 1 SSD (used double sides tape), USB 3.0 cable and front audio cable.
Second issue it the heat on the back of the case get hot too. Even with the PSU fan mount down to pull more hot air out of the case. So I decided to remove the back MB I/O shield for more heat disperse.

FYI, all this setup was to see how heat remove from case and CPU temp. With positive air flow.
30min gaming, ambient temp is around 23-24°C, CPU and GPU at stock speed. with Cooler Master JetFlo 120 Red LED push/pull running at 1100 RPM setting. Not that quite when your GPU fan running at max setting.

AIO cooler with 1 fan ONLY either push or pull, with MB I/o shield in the back.
( Idle CPU 49°C and GPU 40°C) ( Load CPU 68°C, GPU 82°C )

This time remove the MB i/o shield, with the same setup.
( Idle CPU 45°C and GPU 40°C) ( Load CPU 64°C, GPU 81°C )

Add another fan for push and pull config.
( Idle CPU 38°C and GPU 35°C) ( Load CPU 57°C, GPU 80°C )

From what I can tell AIO liquid cooler push/pull is the way to goes for this SG13 case period. And also remove the back I/O shield for more heat remove.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## esc1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Does the H80i fit with both fans? I have the Z97i Plus motherboard. SX500-LG PSU already ordered.


It will fit, but will be really close to touching the 24pin MB power connector.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Does the H80i fit with both fans? I have the Z97i Plus motherboard. SX500-LG PSU already ordered.


hi I have the z97i plus and the h80i and I can confirm it fits with both fans however it is *VERY* tight. Another user posted in this thread previously they confirmed it to fit also. I was unable to install two bottom screws for the pulling fan and in result had a loud vibrating noise when the fan ran at max rpm (every single startup RATATATATATATATATATA) and was able to remedy this by very difficultly screwing in a smaller screw through the side and wedging a piece of cardboard between the fan and the 24pin header. The small latching tab on the 24pin does pose a problem and you will push against it but it can fit and all work well together. There is enough room and clearance to properly install all four screws for the fan but you will just need to think about how to do it instead of being in my situation.


----------



## fleetfeather

and now... we have dust filtering!


----------



## yky123

i am consider to get this case for my new build,but i am concern its cooling performance.
It will be great,if someone can share some experience and even result of burnintest(CPU and GPU full load in the sametime) with similar build.
A official-design GPU(eg:TITAN,TITAN black/Z/X) is a must or not?
Try to remove heat of CPU with liquid cooler ,and lost the only one air intake,will it casing inside of the case become hotter?

My Build:
CPU:Intel i5-4460
Main Board:Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
Graphics Card:GTX 960 4GB:MSI Gaming(26.7cm long)/Gigabyte windforce 2X(25.7cm long)/ASUS STRIX(21.52cm long)
RAM:Kingston value 8GB
Harddisk:WD blue 1TB 64MB/Toshiba 2TB 64MB
Power supply:i don't know


----------



## hajosattila

Nice!









Could you please send mi a link to the shop where you bought the dust filter?


----------



## argrr101

Also curious about the dust filter!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please send mi a link to the shop where you bought the dust filter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *argrr101*
> 
> Also curious about the dust filter!


The dust filtering material I used was re-purposed from my previous case; a Jonsbo W1. With that said, you can easily make your own using:


Dust Filtering Mesh
Magnetic Tape
Cut the dust filter mesh to size (make sure you've got some overhang for the next step), then tape some magnetic strips to the edges. The outer panels of the SG13 frame are magnetic


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The dust filtering material I used was re-purposed from my previous case; a Jonsbo W1. With that said, you can easily make your own using:
> 
> 
> Dust Filtering Mesh
> Magnetic Tape
> Cut the dust filter mesh to size (make sure you've got some overhang for the next step), then tape some magnetic strips to the edges. The outer panels of the SG13 frame are magnetic


thank you for this, I think I need to do it


----------



## esc1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The dust filtering material I used was re-purposed from my previous case; a Jonsbo W1. With that said, you can easily make your own using:
> 
> 
> Dust Filtering Mesh
> Magnetic Tape
> Cut the dust filter mesh to size (make sure you've got some overhang for the next step), then tape some magnetic strips to the edges. The outer panels of the SG13 frame are magnetic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> thank you for this, I think I need to do it


Here a way cheaper alternative







.. HERE Only $2







plus the cost for double side magnetic tape.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esc1a*
> 
> Here a way cheaper alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. HERE Only $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus the cost for double side magnetic tape.


140m squares will not cover the length of the SG13's ventilated sections, and they don't sell 200mm squares on ebay. They do, however, sell the 200mm and 220mm squares on moddiy, if that option is more appealing (works out to be roughly the same cost).


----------



## esc1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 140m squares will not cover the length of the SG13's ventilated sections, and they don't sell 200mm squares on ebay. They do, however, sell the 200mm and 220mm squares on moddiy, if that option is more appealing (works out to be roughly the same cost).


that why it is 2x140 = 280mm







)))))))))))))))) for $2 buck


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esc1a*
> 
> that why it is 2x140 = 280mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))))))))))))) for $2 buck


I'd rather not have to try join two 140mm squares together, but each to their own


----------



## samoth777

Hi guys, is it possible to fit a 140mm cooler in here with a long gpu?


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys, is it possible to fit a 140mm cooler in here with a long gpu?


no not really, using a 140mm rad will block off most of the extra room for long gpus. not too sure on the max length but you probably are limited to itx designed cards


----------



## alexelemental

You can't normally do that, the specs are in the manual if you want the size limitations but I have seen some users I believe here in the forums make modifications to mount the 140 rad further to the right side of the case so they can fit the long video card.


----------



## samoth777

thanks for the info guys. I got my eyes set on the white version of this for my next upgrade before the end of the year. probably will go for a H80i and a full length 970. but we'll see.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thanks for the info guys. I got my eyes set on the white version of this for my next upgrade before the end of the year. probably will go for a H80i and a full length 970. but we'll see.


Nice! I built mine with an asus z97 i plus and i7 4790k currently have a 7870 ghz which i wanted to upgrade but i will wait until next year for nvidias new video cards. Be careful which psu you chose the length and cables will determine if you can use push pull on the rad and the use of the drive cage. Silverstone announced a 700w full modular psu sfxl psu but i couldt wait for that one plus i like evga for psu so i ordered a 650 gs it is full modular 15cm deep which is the max lenght if you want to use the drive cage but with a 3.5 hdd if you go with a 14cm deep psu you can then connect two 2.5 drives in the tray. Im guessing the h80i woth push pull is gonna be a very tight fit in which you would need a 14cm atx, 13cm sfxl or if you dont mind the 10cm sfx for push pull fans. That is why i went with a h75 i have teo noctuas nf f12 but with thw rubber corners thebscrews dont reach the holes of the rad so i put a gentle typhoon once my psu comes i will see if i can get two GTs in push pull. Anyway I have typed too much hope this was helpful.


----------



## samoth777

I would probably go with a 500sfx. those should be small enough for a h80i push/pull. thanks for your help! i + rep you.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thanks for the info guys. I got my eyes set on the white version of this for my next upgrade before the end of the year. probably will go for a H80i and a full length 970. but we'll see.


That's nice!


----------



## rhem09

i was able to shoved in a seasonic m12ii evo 520w 160mm psu and still be able to mount a wd green 2tb on the hdd bracket by doing a simple mod.

next plan is replacing the original modular cables with shorter wires sleeved individually to be able to make use of aio coolers in push pull config

here's the pic of my mod in case your interested


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thanks for the info guys. I got my eyes set on the white version of this for my next upgrade before the end of the year. probably will go for a H80i and a full length 970. but we'll see.


When's the release date?, and will it be released in UK?

Cheers


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhem09*
> 
> i was able to shoved in a seasonic m12ii evo 520w 160mm psu and still be able to mount a wd green 2tb on the hdd bracket by doing a simple mod.
> 
> next plan is replacing the original modular cables with shorter wires sleeved individually to be able to make use of aio coolers in push pull config
> 
> here's the pic of my mod in case your interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you do exactly? Just placed the PSU upside down so that the cables come out below the HDD?


----------



## KarsmadA

I was curious about the availability of the new colors of the case, so I sent an email to SilverStone USA and this is the response I got yesterday(August 11)...

_These cases are already in stock and hopefully by next week on Amazon and Newegg.

Buy you can buy them today here www.aerocooler.com

Thank you

Best Regards

Joel | 13626 Monte Vista Ave. Unit A Chino, CA 91710 USA.
SilverStone Technology Inc, | http://www.silverstonetek.com/images/alluse/icon_tel.png 909-465-9596 http://www.silverstonetek.com/images/alluse/icon_fax.png 909-465-9569_

I know you can get them on ebay but the shipping cost is ridiculous.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> When's the release date?, and will it be released in UK?
> 
> Cheers


Hi there. Not sure if it will be released in the UK. It says it will be released this week over here in the Philippines. If you look at this post:




__ https://www.facebook.com/SilverstonePhilippines/posts/841124495925441



... it says there will also be a pink version. There will also be a black version with a non-mesh front, just like the white versions - mesh and non-mesh.


----------



## rhem09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LonelyFirefly*
> 
> What did you do exactly? Just placed the PSU upside down so that the cables come out below the HDD?


Drilled holes on the chassis so that i can attach the hdd without removing the hdd/ssd bracket.


----------



## alexelemental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> and now... we have dust filtering!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> and now... we have dust filtering!


Nice, I'd like to do this too can you link the materials you bought please?


----------



## esc1a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexelemental*
> 
> Nice, I'd like to do this too can you link the materials you bought please?


Read all the post in page 99 , it has all the info... include the $2 cheaper version can be found @ ebay


----------



## enanobo

Hi everyone, this is going ti be my portable workstation & rendering machine:
-Case: Silverstone SG13-B
-Mother Board: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
-CPU: Xeon (ES) E5-2686-V3
-CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
-GPU: Geforce EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+
-Power Suply: CoolerMaster V650 semi-modular


----------



## Anusha

Would like to hear some cable management and cooling tips for this case. My SX500-LG will arrive soon and I would do some proper cable management this time.


----------



## enanobo

more dust filter for all the 120mm intakes that you have here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161789476016?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## LonelyFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Would like to hear some cable management and cooling tips for this case. My SX500-LG will arrive soon and I would do some proper cable management this time.


The two most difficult things I faced about this case are the USB 3.0 cable and the 24pin ATX cable on the SX500-LG. They are the two least bendable cables and they get in the way of everything else very easily.


----------



## Nemesis429

White version is coming to the UK.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for your request.
We will receive SG13WB-Q around end of Sep. in Hamburg.
You might need to wait till October for UK.



Sweet as a nut.


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhem09*
> 
> i was able to shoved in a seasonic m12ii evo 520w 160mm psu and still be able to mount a wd green 2tb on the hdd bracket by doing a simple mod.
> 
> next plan is replacing the original modular cables with shorter wires sleeved individually to be able to make use of aio coolers in push pull config
> 
> here's the pic of my mod in case your interested


nice !!!


----------



## enanobo

here some cable management






Im still waiting for my GPU to Arrive


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enanobo*
> 
> here some cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still waiting for my GPU to Arrive


If you still haven't installed the PSU, can you please measure the weight of that PSU with cables? (one PCI-E and one SATA power cable installed)


----------



## qkreotjd

The white SG13 from ebay just arrived. 44+20 dollars shipping. it looks super awesome and clean. I think I'm in love.
Case does feel a little cheap to the touch, but the frame is pretty solid. Painting jobs are pretty sub par, but that's the case with the black on as well.
Everything outside looks good, so no complaints. but for what it's going to be ( I think around $40, $50), this is a solid case, and once everything is put in, it shouldn't feel so cheap.

I have:

Asus H97I-plus
EVGA 500w PSU 80+. non modular 140mm long I believe.
EVGA acx 2.0 sc gtx980
Crucial ballistix 16gb 1600mhz memories
Samsung 850 evo m.2 250gb
Qnix 27" 1440p

Items arriving by end of today
Corsair H80i GT
I5-4590

The mother board does not come with wifi card, and I wasn't going to go through the mess of buying card/antenna, and setting it up, so I just bought one of those powerline adapter thing.

Rad is 49mm thick, fans are 20mm each for push/pull configuration.. Silverstone manual says there is 90mm room. I don't have the cooler on me yet, but It seems like noone's tried to fit it. ( or I read that someone failed). Regardless, It will be a tight fit. it says something like 264mm for the room, then my mobo is 170mm. so 94mm should be my room for the cooler/fan.

I'll try to take as many pictures as possible during the build, probably report back with temp or something. Still debating on whether to use psu as exhaust or not. I will probably end up doing both and checking the temp.

I'm going to have so much fun after work


----------



## fleetfeather

Fans are 25mm thick by default. Unless you've bought 20mm fans to replace the H80i's stock fans, you've incorrectly measured things


----------



## nzgroller

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but want to say before you open that h80i gt you might want to try and see if you can get your money back and go for the original h80i


----------



## sirol81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qkreotjd*
> 
> The white SG13 from ebay just arrived. 44+20 dollars shipping. it looks super awesome and clean. I think I'm in love.
> Case does feel a little cheap to the touch, but the frame is pretty solid. Painting jobs are pretty sub par, but that's the case with the black on as well.
> Everything outside looks good, so no complaints. but for what it's going to be ( I think around $40, $50), this is a solid case, and once everything is put in, it shouldn't feel so cheap.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Asus H97I-plus
> EVGA 500w PSU 80+. non modular 140mm long I believe.
> EVGA acx 2.0 sc gtx980
> Crucial ballistix 16gb 1600mhz memories
> Samsung 850 evo m.2 250gb
> Qnix 27" 1440p
> 
> Items arriving by end of today
> Corsair H80i GT
> I5-4590
> 
> The mother board does not come with wifi card, and I wasn't going to go through the mess of buying card/antenna, and setting it up, so I just bought one of those powerline adapter thing.
> 
> Rad is 49mm thick, fans are 20mm each for push/pull configuration.. Silverstone manual says there is 90mm room. I don't have the cooler on me yet, but It seems like noone's tried to fit it. ( or I read that someone failed). Regardless, It will be a tight fit. it says something like 264mm for the room, then my mobo is 170mm. so 94mm should be my room for the cooler/fan.
> 
> I'll try to take as many pictures as possible during the build, probably report back with temp or something. Still debating on whether to use psu as exhaust or not. I will probably end up doing both and checking the temp.
> 
> I'm going to have so much fun after work


WHY, I repeat, WHY did they left the mesh and side intake in BLACK?!?!?!?!


----------



## Starfox

I agree that two tone does not look right. Black is still classy. Until they change that ugly black mesh no thanks.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick by default. Unless you've bought 20mm fans to replace the H80i's stock fans, you've incorrectly measured things


YES, the H80i GT doesn't fit in this case with dual fans. H80i but it too is a tight fit.

And he doesn't need either of those coolers since he isn't overclocking. He probably should have gone with a air cooler with a high performance case fan in the front.

On another note, has anyone tested the case internal temps with the PSU installed to intake cool air from the top vs warm air from the inside the case? I'm worried that a SFX PSU isnt suitable for intaking warm air.


----------



## JackieTran

Is it possible to watercool whilst keeping the hard drive cage in?

I watched linus's video and it wasn't about to fit


----------



## Starfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackieTran*
> 
> Is it possible to watercool whilst keeping the hard drive cage in?
> 
> I watched linus's video and it wasn't about to fit


That's because he was using a 160mm psu, which is over the recommended length. It is recommended best 140mm or 150mm.


----------



## JackieTran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starfox*
> 
> That's because he was using a 160mm psu, which is over the recommended length. It is recommended best 140mm or 150mm.


So the corsair rm650 won't fit then?


----------



## Starfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackieTran*
> 
> So the corsair rm650 won't fit then?


It'll be just like Linus video, it's the same depth of 160mm. Not enough room for drive cage to install without cable plugs sticking out. the drive cage is optional. if you don't plan on using it, just don't use it. I was able to fit 180mm psu without one. It's really for an HDD, plenty of space to tuck SDD elsewhere.


----------



## Anusha

Just wondering if I can get the SX500-LG and switch the orientation of the fan to work as an exhaust fan instead of an intake fan and install a thin (or even a 25mm fan depending on the clearance the SFX PSU provides) on the top as exhaust. Anyone tried it?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> On another note, has anyone tested the case internal temps with the PSU installed to intake cool air from the top vs warm air from the inside the case? I'm worried that a SFX PSU isnt suitable for intaking warm air.


I've tested all kinds of things over the years with these SG05-based cases and (true) SFX units. For example, I've got an FT03-mini here which has been running [email protected] 24/7 for over two years with an ST45SF-G pulling the heat from the motherboard area.

Not tried with any (longer) SFX-L units though.

Remember that air at 35C already feels warm to your hand, 45C feels hot and 55C feels like it can even burn... touching 55C metal will certainly burn...

... yet the case air will never reach this temperature and most of the components inside the PSU are rated at least for 60C (caps) or 100C (chips). I'm saying don't worry









But if you really want to know for sure; buy a cheap IR temp measuring gun, stress your PC for an hour or so, aim IR gun in through exhaust grill of PSU and check for hot-spots. Like the heatsink and the primary cap if you can make a line to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Just wondering if I can get the SX500-LG and switch the orientation of the fan to work as an exhaust fan instead of an intake fan and install a thin (or even a 25mm fan depending on the clearance the SFX PSU provides) on the top as exhaust. Anyone tried it?


What is the cooling strategy here? Blow PSU exhaust air into the motherboard area? What's the advantages / disadvantages? Extending the lifespan of PSU capacitors at the cost of hotter CPU / motherboard? Would you reverse the front case fan too?


----------



## fleetfeather

I find it really frustrating when people try to counter Silverstone's intended airflow with some other weird design that silveretone has likely already tested in their own labs

If you use the SG13 in its intended usage scenario (AIO cooler as intake), there are really 0 issues.

On a semi-related note, As to why people persist to use those small air heatsinks on 4790k and 4690k chips is beyond me.

Looking through the Dan A4 thread, the RVZ01 thread, and this SG13 thread... I am yet to see a result that impressed me


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Just wondering if I can get the SX500-LG and switch the orientation of the fan to work as an exhaust fan instead of an intake fan and install a thin (or even a 25mm fan depending on the clearance the SFX PSU provides) on the top as exhaust. Anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cooling strategy here? Blow PSU exhaust air into the motherboard area? What's the advantages / disadvantages? Extending the lifespan of PSU capacitors at the cost of hotter CPU / motherboard? Would you reverse the front case fan too?
Click to expand...

PSU takes cool air from the rear and its fan exhausts warm air out the top.

There are 2 thin 120mm case fans on the top sandwiched in between the PSU and the roof of the case, which sucks in hot air that's inside the case as well as inside the PSU. Hopefully there will be a gap between the fans and the PSU body for the warm air inside the case to be sucked through it. (This'll only work if the gap is there)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> PSU takes cool air from the rear and its fan exhausts warm air out the top.
> 
> There are 2 thin 120mm case fans on the top sandwiched in between the PSU and the roof of the case, which sucks in hot air that's inside the case as well as inside the PSU. Hopefully there will be a gap between the fans and the PSU body for the warm air inside the case to be sucked through it. (This'll only work if the gap is there)


I think I start to understand. You are worried that the PSU is getting warm air in either stock orientation, whether it points down to motherboard, or gets air from above. So your solution is that air behind the case is cooler, and the PSU could draw air from there.

I would have to agree with fleetfeather, you are looking for an issue that is irrelevant.

Like I said above, try measuring with IR temperature gun, what the actual temperatures are inside and around the case, then you can make a better judgement about the advantages / disadvantages. I think you will be surprised that the PSU will reach a similar equilibrium temperature from radiation heat, whatever the orientation or intake/exhaust.

As it stands, you have warranty from Silverstone that the SG13+PSU will work in this configuration. Is it worth breaking the warranty without good evidence that your PSU will fail after exactly 36 months due to airflow choice?


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think I start to understand. You are worried that the PSU is getting warm air in either stock orientation, whether it points down to motherboard, or gets air from above. So your solution is that air behind the case is cooler, and the PSU could draw air from there.
> 
> I would have to agree with fleetfeather, you are looking for an issue that is irrelevant.
> 
> Like I said above, try measuring with IR temperature gun, what the actual temperatures are inside and around the case, then you can make a better judgement about the advantages / disadvantages. I think you will be surprised that the PSU will reach a similar equilibrium temperature from radiation heat, whatever the orientation or intake/exhaust.
> 
> As it stands, you have warranty from Silverstone that the SG13+PSU will work in this configuration. Is it worth breaking the warranty without good evidence that your PSU will fail after exactly 36 months due to airflow choice?


Maybe it's just me but depending on the style of gpu (blower) wouldn't the air in the back be just as warm if not warmer?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> Maybe it's just me but depending on the style of gpu (blower) wouldn't the air in the back be just as warm if not warmer?


If the GPU was using a blower style cooler, I wouldn't mind using the PSU intake cool(er) air from top.


----------



## qhash

I thought that SX500-L takes the hot air from the inside of the case and exhausts it to the rear. Isn't it so?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I thought that SX500-L takes the hot air from the inside of the case and exhausts it to the rear. Isn't it so?


I'm not really comfortable sending all that heat from the CPU and video card through such a cramped up PSU.


----------



## qhash

OK, but I have asked about the airflow direction. Can you confirm my words from the previous post?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I thought that SX500-L takes the hot air from the inside of the case and exhausts it to the rear. Isn't it so?


Yes. That's the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm not really comfortable sending all that heat from the CPU and video card through such a cramped up PSU.


Yes, you mentioned it before. You would even to go so far to consider voiding the PSU warranty to reverse the fan. I just say, before you unscrew anything, measure the temperature of the air going into the PSU. You might be surprised.


----------



## qhash

I was involved in a parking system installation in the city near to the one I live in. We have had some problems with temps on the touchscreen, so additional research was done (even tough 12hrs tests in a climatic chamber were performed) for the whole unit. Guess what? A device with a metal case, standing in a full sun light, having temps of 57 C degree on its exterior side of the metal plating and 60C degress on the CPU (passively cooled Intel Atom) had just air temperature inside of 43 C degrees. Heat was dissipating inside, and was immeadately moved by the intake and the exhaust. Temparature of 40+ C degrees can be only dangeorous to drives, not to any electronic equipement used in the PSUs or mobos


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm not really comfortable sending all that heat from the CPU and video card through such a cramped up PSU.


Morover, I think that SG13 design prevents the air from the GPU to go through the PSU, no matter what GPU cooling solution is used - blower or turbine style.


----------



## baii

Got myself a sg05 and 450w sfx awhile ago, now I want to get the sg13 instead. Is their much benefit keeping the sfx psu? say higher cpu cooler?


----------



## qhash

To get some space for the CPU cooling height - not really, you need to use AIO LC anyways. For the space for cabling and if you want 1+ 2.5" drives - then yes.

edit:
sorry, I just read what I have written







of course you get CPU cooler height with a SFX PSU







you are just better with AIO LC, but you still get that AC space. With a SFX PSU type it might be possible to install Noctua NH-L12 in dual fan configuration, actually. You just need to have upper fan replaced with a 12mm thick unit, noctua fan moved to the front of the case. That can actually be a pretty nice setup.

Anyone here did something like that?

update:
question number two - what is the quietest AIO LC that one can fit into SG13 in the range of 100USD?


----------



## bahamutzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> question number two - what is the quietest AIO LC that one can fit into SG13 in the range of 100USD?


I think that would be NZXT Kraken X31 or X41 (if you don't need 3.5" HDD and long GPU).


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> I think that would be NZXT Kraken X31 or X41 (if you don't need 3.5" HDD and long GPU).


Well, H80i with its fans kept below a certain RPM might do better due to the extra thickness of the radiator.


----------



## bahamutzero

From all the reviews I've seen, the temperature difference between dual fan H80i and single fan X31 is quite small, and depending on the motherboard and PSU cable 88mm could be a really (really) tight fit.
On the other side, I'm pretty certain X31 will outperform H80i with a single stock fan, and will be quieter doing so.


----------



## qhash

I have MSI GTX 970, it is very long, fits the SG13 in a way that the front panel touches the cooling heatpipes of the GPU... I guess I cant use X31 with that, right?


----------



## bahamutzero

Hard to say, better snap some photos for us to see.


----------



## qhash

I have sold my motherboard along with CPU,memory and Corsair H55. I only have SG13, MSI 970 and SX500-LG lying around. Can't make a photo of a complete system. Are you afraid of the cooling solution thickness or width? I thought that SG13 can accomadate every 120mm AIO solution.

edit:
Ah, you had in mind 140mm version... so anyone here with X41 installed? can it work together with long gpu?it seems as an interesting option.
OK, it will not fit.

I really don't know right now what cooling solution should I use. The more I read, the the harder is the choice. I need something quiet, reliable and as not expansive as possible - either AIO LC or LP AC. Seems that the best options are:
X31,H80i GT, TD-03E Lite, FD Kelvin T12 (much more expansive),NT06-PRO and NH-L12

I would go with one of the AC solutions (as they are cheaper and more reliable) if only I got a feedback from someone here having this type of cooling installed stating it can maintain reasonable temps (not super low, but just safe) and noise level.

If above is not achievable, then I need to search for an AIO solution that is best for the money by means of performance, build quality and noise levels. I have read that T12 has copper rad so no problems with alluminium corosion, refill holes, strong pump and standard tubes - so it allows the system to be expanded/altered. Or Kraken X31 that was discussed a few posts back - 6 yrs warranty, very quiet and very good fan.

Or maybe the best option actually is to buy cheapest AIO possible - Tundra Lite or H55 - and add Gentle Typhoons creating more effective push-pull configuration.

Any advice strongly appreciated.


----------



## bahamutzero

I'm not 100% sure, but I think long GPU shouldn't have problems with 150-160mm long / 120mm wide AIOs. SG13 manual says radiator and fans can't exceed 90mm in depth, but I wouldn't go past 75-80mm just to be safe. I wouldn't consider slim air coolers at all.
If cost is an issue, then look how cheaper Cooler Master AIOs stack against H55/60 or X31.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I have MSI GTX 970, it is very long, fits the SG13 in a way that the front panel touches the cooling heatpipes of the GPU... I guess I cant use X31 with that, right?


It'll work just fine.


----------



## Anusha

I hate the USB 3.0 internal cable of this case. Can it be replaced by something more bendable?


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I hate the USB 3.0 internal cable of this case. Can it be replaced by something more bendable?


Yeah.. and everytime you need to remove your motherboard you always wish that maybe this time the cable will be easier to disconnect from the usb 3.0 header... and it ain't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think long GPU shouldn't have problems with 150-160mm long / 120mm wide AIOs. SG13 manual says radiator and fans can't exceed 90mm in depth, but I wouldn't go past 75-80mm just to be safe. I wouldn't consider slim air coolers at all.
> If cost is an issue, then look how cheaper Cooler Master AIOs stack against H55/60 or X31.


Cost is not a main issue. I just like to buy stuff that lasts and can be reused. Radiator and heatpipes will not break over time. Pump will. Plus there is a corrosion issue.

Main problem has to beaddressed, however. And that is to cool effectively, reliably and quietly. You say not to consider slim air coolers. Can you elaborate and explain why? I have seen some builds in this thread and they seem to work. I am also quite sceptical, but a few days back I even did not though abiout putting AC to the SG13.

I am a total noob when it comes to liquid coolers. That is why I seek opinion here. If I am going to buy one, and as I said before - cost is not an issue, I just like to spend money wisely - I would like to buy either something that is best for the price, e.g. Fractal Design T12 as it is expandable, better than competition due to the copper radiator, good pump, good fan.. but only 2 yrs warranty, which seems strange if you take into consideration components used, or NZXT Kraken X31/Corsair H80i GT - both good, 5/6 yrs warranty, software for best system control, or just cheap CoolerMaster, tundra Lite or again ...Corsair H55. Maybe my first choice was not the worst







?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Cost is not a main issue. I just like to buy stuff that lasts and can be reused. Radiator and heatpipes will not break over time. Pump will. Plus there is a corrosion issue.
> 
> Main problem has to beaddressed, however. And that is to cool effectively, reliably and quietly. You say not to consider slim air coolers. Can you elaborate and explain why? I have seen some builds in this thread and they seem to work. I am also quite sceptical, but a few days back I even did not though abiout putting AC to the SG13.
> 
> I am a total noob when it comes to liquid coolers. That is why I seek opinion here. If I am going to buy one, and as I said before - cost is not an issue, I just like to spend money wisely - I would like to buy either something that is best for the price, e.g. Fractal Design T12 as it is expandable, better than competition due to the copper radiator, good pump, good fan.. but only 2 yrs warranty, which seems strange if you take into consideration components used, or NZXT Kraken X31/Corsair H80i GT - both good, 5/6 yrs warranty, software for best system control, or just cheap CoolerMaster, tundra Lite or again ...Corsair H55. Maybe my first choice was not the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


What is the CPU you are going to put in there?

A slim radiator is easier to install in this case. I recently bought the Enermax Liqtech 120x and it is really tight (2nd fan doesn't fit, but I knew that before buying) . The tubes are very stubborn. I originally wanted to buy the Kraken x31 too because the tubes are short and I care about the weight of the PC because I will be air carrying in the couple of time in the near future, but the only shop that has it at a reasonable price (Amazon) is going to take 1 to 4 months to restock it. ***!

A SFX PSU like yours would be helpful and I am planning to buy one too. Waiting till my credit card points get added to the account on the 15th. XD (I like Japanese credit card companies. No annual charges for the basic cards and you get points when you use them and they can be used to buy stuff again.)


----------



## qhash

core i5-4460 most probably...
Kraken is available in my country with no problem. I just wonder if the 6 yrs warranty is valid worldwide. I see now that Fractal with two fans is too thick for the SG13 - it is 97mm. So I guess it is only Kraken or 80i, depending on which one is quieter.

I must admit now, that SFX PSU is somehow a must in SG13. I have replaced my previous full ATX PSU and there is a lot more space available now. Also try to buy a PSU with already shortened cable set.


----------



## fleetfeather

All this unnecessary stress about a cooler lol..

Cooling a non-K SKU? Just get whichever cheap AIO you find and put some 1000RPM fans on it.

Job done


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> All this unnecessary stress about a cooler lol..
> 
> Cooling a non-K SKU? Just get whichever cheap AIO you find and put some 1000RPM fans on it.
> 
> Job done


From your sig it seems that even i7 running at 4.7GHz can be cooled by h60. what you say is brutal but I guess you are right. It is just me always trying to chose the best option possible..


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> All this unnecessary stress about a cooler lol..
> 
> Cooling a non-K SKU? Just get whichever cheap AIO you find and put some 1000RPM fans on it.
> 
> Job done


temps have quite a profound effect on the chip's voltage, bringing the temps lower will allow you further tighten the voltage.
as for the point of that, lower temp = lower voltage = lower power consumption = less heat byproduct = lower RPM fans = quieter unit.

with this tight space of a case, reducing as much heat source as possible makes for a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> core i5-4460 most probably...
> Kraken is available in my country with no problem. I just wonder if the 6 yrs warranty is valid worldwide. I see now that Fractal with two fans is too thick for the SG13 - it is 97mm. So I guess it is only Kraken or 80i, depending on which one is quieter.
> 
> I must admit now, that SFX PSU is somehow a must in SG13. I have replaced my previous full ATX PSU and there is a lot more space available now. Also try to buy a PSU with already shortened cable set.


You'd probably do fine with the stock HSF and a front intake fan. Furthermore, if the motherboard allows you to adjust the Vcore, I'd lower it as much as possible to reduce heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> From your sig it seems that even i7 running at 4.7GHz can be cooled by h60. what you say is brutal but I guess you are right. It is just me always trying to chose the best option possible..


He has a gem of a CPU that can run at with high speed with such a low a Vcore. Most people aren't that lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> temps have quite a profound effect on the chip's voltage, bringing the temps lower will allow you further tighten the voltage.
> as for the point of that, lower temp = lower voltage = lower power consumption = less heat byproduct = lower RPM fans = quieter unit.
> 
> with this tight space of a case, reducing as much heat source as possible makes for a whole lot of difference.


The PSU fan and the pressure of the radiator dan has to do all the work sadly.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> From your sig it seems that even i7 running at 4.7GHz can be cooled by h60. what you say is brutal but I guess you are right. It is just me always trying to chose the best option possible..


My chip's frequency has little to do with the temperature it runs at. Temperature is mostly governed by the Vcore your cpu is using.

Your cpu is likely to feature a similar Vcore to mine, and your heat output will be reduced further due to the lack of hyperthreading

Any AIO with slow fans will be quiet and capable of handling the heat output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> temps have quite a profound effect on the chip's voltage, bringing the temps lower will allow you further tighten the voltage.
> as for the point of that, lower temp = lower voltage = lower power consumption = less heat byproduct = lower RPM fans = quieter unit.
> 
> with this tight space of a case, reducing as much heat source as possible makes for a whole lot of difference.


Temperatures effect voltages to the extend the that cpu is throttling. A non-K i5 chip doesn't throttle with an AIO cooler (or the stock cooler).

You also don't adjust voltages on an non-K chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You'd probably do fine with the stock HSF and a front intake fan. Furthermore, if the motherboard allows you to adjust the Vcore, I'd lower it as much as possible to reduce heat.
> He has a gem of a CPU that can run at with high speed with such a low a Vcore. Most people aren't that lucky.
> The PSU fan and the pressure of the radiator dan has to do all the work sadly.


The Vcore I use is equivalent to any non-K chip's voltage. My usage scenario is highly applicable to discussions about cooling a non-K i5


----------



## Thrextus

IMG_20150908_1949410.jpg 798k .jpg file


I just bught the case today!
Am i now capeble to join the owners forum?








I bought the last one in stock at my local pc store









Im going to buy the rest of the parts for the weekend, and i will build the computer over the weekend.
Im just wondering, what is the best cpu AIO liquid cooler for this case? Witch one should i buy? And witch one fits best?
And also, what is the absolute maximum lenght for the PSU? And what do you recomend, for easy installation?

(sorry for some miss spelling, im swedish.. LOL







)


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> IMG_20150908_1949410.jpg 798k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I just bught the case today!
> Am i now capeble to join the owners forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the last one in stock at my local pc store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to buy the rest of the parts for the weekend, and i will build the computer over the weekend.
> Im just wondering, what is the best cpu AIO liquid cooler for this case? Witch one should i buy? And witch one fits best?
> And also, what is the absolute maximum lenght for the PSU? And what do you recomend, for easy installation?
> 
> (sorry for some miss spelling, im swedish.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Maximum length of a PSU that can be installed in the SG13 is 150mm, but from my experience it is better to use 130mm long SFX-L type PSU.
There is an ongoing discussion about AIO coolers. You should read the whole thread.


----------



## Thrextus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Maximum length of a PSU that can be installed in the SG13 is 150mm, but from my experience it is better to use 130mm long SFX-L type PSU.
> There is an ongoing discussion about AIO coolers. You should read the whole thread.


Thank you, so where can i find that? Could you mabey link?
And also, here is a PDF of all the parts im planing on buying, and i dont know? what do you guys think of it? and also, its at my local retailer webste, so it may be in swedish. but all the names should be in english, and the currancy is in swedish kronor, so 1 dollar is aprox 8,44 swedish kronor.









http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/bild/8448860/2015-09-08


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> Thank you, so where can i find that? Could you mabey link?
> And also, here is a PDF of all the parts im planing on buying, and i dont know? what do you guys think of it? and also, its at my local retailer webste, so it may be in swedish. but all the names should be in english, and the currancy is in swedish kronor, so 1 dollar is aprox 8,44 swedish kronor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/bild/8448860/2015-09-08


a thin radiator would be ideal because it will be easier to install AND it probably will give better airflow with less fan speed. H75 should do fine. Kraken x31 is the one commonly used. Silverstone's own TD03-E should fit well too. Better to stay away from double think radiators.

Get the Silverstone SX500-LG PSU if possible. Its size and the shortness of the cables make building the system a pleasure. Also the components get more breathing room.

If it is not that expensive, get the M.2 version of the Samsung 850 Evo. Lesser the cables the better.


----------



## qhash

I 've decided to change my mind. I will buy Z97E board from ASrock and G3258 unlocked CPU, just to see how Haswell OCs. It is going to be cooled by Kraken X31. Will let you know and update on the build along with the temps. In a few months this CPU will be replaced by 4690k and I will be able to compare.


----------



## Anusha

The power cable got disconnected from the power button. I have to solder it. Does anyone know how to remove the power button and reset button set? There is a screw that seems to hold it in its place. However even after removing the screw, it doesn't come out.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## p3nguin

Quote:


> The power cable got disconnected from the power button. I have to solder it. Does anyone know how to remove the power button and reset button set? There is a screw that seems to hold it in its place. However even after removing the screw, it doesn't come out.


I had the same issue. The PCB comes out, but its a tight squeeze. After removing the screw, I lifted the restart side first and the rest of the PCB just followed. Flipped the PCB, and connected the restart wires to the power button headers on the mobo.

Apparently the power wire breaking is a common issue. I contacted SilverStone Support and they asked me for my invoice and shipping address to send me a replacement (only sent the info to them this morning, so I have yet to hear back).

Good luck!


----------



## qhash

if anyone finds a way how to replace that usb 3.0 cable and connector, please share here

update:
deleted - this is not a thread to ask about mobos, sorry.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> *if anyone finds a way how to replace that usb 3.0 cable and connector, please share here*
> 
> update:
> deleted - this is not a thread to ask about mobos, sorry.


Have you tried to contact Silverstone directly? If you're from North America Joel is really good at getting your answers.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3nguin*
> 
> Apparently the power wire breaking is a common issue. I contacted SilverStone Support and they asked me for my invoice and shipping address to send me a replacement (only sent the info to them this morning, so I have yet to hear back).
> Good luck!


I found a soldering iron and fixed it myself.


----------



## lastQuanta

Hi Everyone

I am new to the forum so firstly a hello to everyone!

I used to game and build my own PCs when I was slightly younger but haven't done so in a good 10 years, mainly using my PS4 now for the occasional session. I have a friend that works closely with the Oculus Rift team who recently gifted me a Oculus Rift Development Kit, so I finally have a reason to own a PC again as I would like to be able to use it, and the final consumer version when it comes out. Having been out of the scene for so long, I was hoping the great people on this forum might be able to provide some guidance. My principles for this build are:

Oculus Rift: The system needs to be able to meet the specifications for the consumer Oculus Rift, allowing the use of the rift without any 'limitations'. I know the minimum specifications call for a 970, but does that mean 970 is all you need, or will you actually have a better experience on a 980? I don't expect to do a huge amount of gaming otherwise so the decision should be based on the Rift experience only.

Small Footprint: I have limited space and generally don't want a larger desktop around, hence why I have found my way to the SG13. I am of course happy to hear of a case I should be considering instead if this is a bad idea.

Low noise: I don't mind slightly noisier sound profile during gaming sessions, but want the PC to be as silent as reasonable under general use. I am definitely willing to spend a little more if the noise profile will be measurable better or lower.

Cost: As I don't have a PC at the moment, I can dedicate a reasonable amount to this build for good quality components, maybe even slightly more than is strictly necessary. At the same time I don't want to spend money just for the sake of being on the cutting edge without a measurable benefit.

Taking what I can from the previous 100+ pages, my proposed build is as follows:

[PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/fbFQWZ) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/fbFQWZ/by_merchant/)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£300.00 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£54.89 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£162.98 @ Dabs)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (£127.99 @ Novatech)
*Storage:* Samsung SM951 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£119.08 @ CCL Computers)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£256.00 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case (£36.58 @ CCL Computers)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£67.80 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 71.7 CFM 120mm Fan (£18.79 @ Ebuyer)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 71.7 CFM 120mm Fan (£18.79 @ Ebuyer)
*Total:* £1162.90
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-11 14:05 BST+0100_

+Premium Ultra Thin 0.17mm PVC Case/Fan Dust Filter
+Adhesive Flexible Magnet Tape (10mm)

I am not precious about the motherboard, but would be nice to have a decent feature set and if possible USB C

I am considering as a plan B, to build the PC without the graphics card for now and to make that purchase closer to the time the Rift is released to see what the reactions are to the specs required.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastQuanta*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to the forum so firstly a hello to everyone!
> 
> I used to game and build my own PCs when I was slightly younger but haven't done so in a good 10 years, mainly using my PS4 now for the occasional session. I have a friend that works closely with the Oculus Rift team who recently gifted me a Oculus Rift Development Kit, so I finally have a reason to own a PC again as I would like to be able to use it, and the final consumer version when it comes out. Having been out of the scene for so long, I was hoping the great people on this forum might be able to provide some guidance. My principles for this build are:
> 
> Oculus Rift: The system needs to be able to meet the specifications for the consumer Oculus Rift, allowing the use of the rift without any 'limitations'. I know the minimum specifications call for a 970, but does that mean 970 is all you need, or will you actually have a better experience on a 980? I don't expect to do a huge amount of gaming otherwise so the decision should be based on the Rift experience only.
> 
> Small Footprint: I have limited space and generally don't want a larger desktop around, hence why I have found my way to the SG13. I am of course happy to hear of a case I should be considering instead if this is a bad idea.
> 
> Low noise: I don't mind slightly noisier sound profile during gaming sessions, but want the PC to be as silent as reasonable under general use. I am definitely willing to spend a little more if the noise profile will be measurable better or lower.
> 
> Cost: As I don't have a PC at the moment, I can dedicate a reasonable amount to this build for good quality components, maybe even slightly more than is strictly necessary. At the same time I don't want to spend money just for the sake of being on the cutting edge without a measurable benefit.
> 
> Taking what I can from the previous 100+ pages, my proposed build is as follows:
> 
> [PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/fbFQWZ) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/fbFQWZ/by_merchant/)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£300.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£54.89 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£162.98 @ Dabs)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (£127.99 @ Novatech)
> *Storage:* Samsung SM951 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£119.08 @ CCL Computers)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£256.00 @ Aria PC)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case (£36.58 @ CCL Computers)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£67.80 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 71.7 CFM 120mm Fan (£18.79 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 71.7 CFM 120mm Fan (£18.79 @ Ebuyer)
> *Total:* £1162.90
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-11 14:05 BST+0100_
> 
> +Premium Ultra Thin 0.17mm PVC Case/Fan Dust Filter
> +Adhesive Flexible Magnet Tape (10mm)
> 
> I am not precious about the motherboard, but would be nice to have a decent feature set and if possible USB C
> 
> I am considering as a plan B, to build the PC without the graphics card for now and to make that purchase closer to the time the Rift is released to see what the reactions are to the specs required.
> 
> Any advice would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


The only thing I would change if money isn't hat much of a concern is the video card. While the card would run hotter than the one you've chosen, something like the reference 980 or 980Ti would be a blessing in that small space. (emphasis on reference) If a 970 is required for Oculus Rift, I would get a faster card anyways. The safest option is your 2nd option, but I personally wouldn't wait. But that's me.


----------



## lastQuanta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> The only thing I would change if money isn't hat much of a concern is the video card. While the card would run hotter than the one you've chosen, something like the reference 980 or 980Ti would be a blessing in that small space. (emphasis on reference) If a 970 is required for Oculus Rift, I would get a faster card anyways. The safest option is your 2nd option, but I personally wouldn't wait. But that's me.


Thanks Anusha

Would you recommend a good reference 980 that would fit? I understand from the forum 278mm is about the max?


----------



## crazy8s

Would anyone know if a 980 Ti Hybrid will be able to fit inside the case? I'd probably have to lose the HDD bay to mount the radiator but I'm curious to know if the tubing would be restricted by the PSU/top cover?

Current PSU is an EVGA 550w GS which is 150mm in length and is also fully modular but would likely get the SIlverstone SX600-G


----------



## qhash

if a cooling system worked for 1150, will it automatically work for 1151?
it will


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastQuanta*
> 
> Thanks Anusha
> 
> Would you recommend a good reference 980 that would fit? I understand from the forum 278mm is about the max?


There is only one reference GTX 980 and it fits in this case. That is the one that comes with the NVTTM cooler. Brand doesn't matter. They are all the same, hence the "reference" moniker.



Same with GTX 980Ti too. GTX 970 didn't come with this cooler due to the cost of the cooler, although later on few GTX 970 cards with the NVTTM cooler appeared on the market. The commonly referred reference GTX 970s come with the old GTX 670 cooler, which is terrible.

The thing is, GTX 980 isn't a lot faster than a GTX 970. So the ideal card for your setup would be the reference GTX 980 Ti. It's only $150 more expensive and you get an increase in performance (30%) exactly similar to the price increase (30%), which is something we have never seen before. Overclock it and you actually get more bang for the buck with the 980Ti because they overclock to similar clock speeds and the GTX 980Ti is clocked quite a bit low at stock.


----------



## bahamutzero

My SG13 will arrive in a few days, however I'd like to mount a slim exhaust fan (12-13mm thick) to the right side of the case. Can anyone measure the size of the vent on that side, I couldn't find that info in the manual. Thanks.


----------



## Dudebroguy

Will a 3.5" drive on the top mount and a 2.5" on the bottom mount fit with an H80/i/GT mounted in the front?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> My SG13 will arrive in a few days, however I'd like to mount a slim exhaust fan (12-13mm thick) to the right side of the case. Can anyone measure the size of the vent on that side, I couldn't find that info in the manual. Thanks.


I don't have the exact measurements, but a 120mm fan will not fit. A 80x80x10mm fan should fit fine though, and those are available from Amazon


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> Will a 3.5" drive on the top mount and a 2.5" on the bottom mount fit with an H80/i/GT mounted in the front?


Yes. It's the length of the PSU that makes a 3.5" drive not fit.


----------



## Dudebroguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Yes. It's the length of the PSU that makes a 3.5" drive not fit.


Any idea if a Seasonic G750 will block a 3.5" drive? Its dimensions are 160 x 150 x 86 mm.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> Any idea if a Seasonic G750 will block a 3.5" drive? Its dimensions are 160 x 150 x 86 mm.


No, because it is 160mm long.

This is with a 150mm PSU. You won't be able to install the drive cage with a 160mm PSU because you have to slide the front part in and then push the rear part. You need that 1cm to slide it in. And even then it was very difficult.


----------



## Dudebroguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> No, because it is 160mm long.
> 
> This is with a 150mm PSU. You won't be able to install the drive cage with a 160mm PSU because you have to slide the front part in and then push the rear part. You need that 1cm to slide it in. And even then it was very difficult.


Your right. I just tested the G750 out with a 3.5" and not only does it not slide in but the drive blocks the PSUs modular ports. Right now I'm eyeing the SILVERSTONE ST70F-PB 700W. It has a length of 140mm (according to the Silverstone website) and the modular ports are better positioned than the G750.

140mm should be pretty easy to work with in this case right?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> Your right. I just tested the G750 out with a 3.5" and not only does it not slide in but the drive blocks the PSUs modular ports. Right now I'm eyeing the SILVERSTONE ST70F-PB 700W. It has a length of 140mm (according to the Silverstone website) and the modular ports are better positioned than the G750.
> 
> 140mm should be pretty easy to work with in this case right?


Yep. 140mm is good. You won't find any smaller ATX PSUs anyways. (well, there is one from Scythe but you get the point).

Would be much easier if you had the Silverstone short cables kit. But that's extra cost and you don't really need it unless you open up the case to swap hardware often.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> The PSU fan and the pressure of the radiator dan has to do all the work sadly.


an excellent mod would be to replace the PSU fan with one of the excellent fans like gentle typhoons or noctua fans.

more efficient HSF makes heat transfer per unit of airflow better, so getting the best HSF and pairing it with an excellent fan would result with the most optimal temperature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Temperatures effect voltages to the extend the that cpu is throttling. A non-K i5 chip doesn't throttle with an AIO cooler (or the stock cooler).
> 
> You also don't adjust voltages on an non-K chip.


doesn't matter if it throttles or not, lower temps is always better.
there'd be less ambient temp increase inside the case, specially if you're using rad intake to dump all that heat inside the case.

i do, my i3 currently has a -0.15v offset, dropped temps from 72c to 62c.
theres no reason for not undervolting non-K chips.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> an excellent mod would be to replace the PSU fan with one of the excellent fans like gentle typhoons or noctua fans.
> 
> more efficient HSF makes heat transfer per unit of airflow better, so getting the best HSF and pairing it with an excellent fan would result with the most optimal temperature.
> doesn't matter if it throttles or not, lower temps is always better.
> there'd be less ambient temp increase inside the case, specially if you're using rad intake to dump all that heat inside the case.
> 
> i do, my i3 currently has a -0.15v offset, dropped temps from 72c to 62c.
> theres no reason for not undervolting non-K chips.


"temps have quite a profound effect on the chip's voltage" uhmm no, not a profound effect. voltage has a profound impact on temperatures, but temperatures do not impact a running voltage (unless you're throttling, as I mentioned)

"bringing the temps lower will allow you further tighten the voltage" stability at any given frequency is _suggested_ to slightly increase with a lower temperature... As for whether it does or not, is nearly impossible to confirm because of confounds.

"as for the point of that, lower temp = lower voltage = lower power consumption = less heat byproduct = lower RPM fans = quieter unit" Assuming lower temps can produce a lower voltage, sure, all of that is true (also assuming that the lowered RPM fans don't bring the temperature back up again)

"with this tight space of a case, reducing as much heat source as possible makes for a whole lot of difference." a whole lot of difference? haha, maybe a slight exaggeration. lower temps are always great, but perhaps you're overstating things.

As for undervolting, you're at the mercy of the silicon lottery. Good luck moving a Vcore more than 0.1v downwards on an i5 chip (assuming the mobo will support it). Grats on your 0.15Vcore undervolt though I guess?


----------



## Anusha

Using the Fury Nano in this case is not a good idea if we are using a radiator in the front right? All that heat from the radiator fans would be sucked by the cooler on the video card making it throttle even faster.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> "temps have quite a profound effect on the chip's voltage" uhmm no, not a profound effect. voltage has a profound impact on temperatures, but temperatures do not impact a running voltage (unless you're throttling, as I mentioned)
> 
> "bringing the temps lower will allow you further tighten the voltage" stability at any given frequency is _suggested_ to slightly increase with a lower temperature... As for whether it does or not, is nearly impossible to confirm because of confounds.
> 
> "as for the point of that, lower temp = lower voltage = lower power consumption = less heat byproduct = lower RPM fans = quieter unit" Assuming lower temps can produce a lower voltage, sure, all of that is true (also assuming that the lowered RPM fans don't bring the temperature back up again)
> 
> "with this tight space of a case, reducing as much heat source as possible makes for a whole lot of difference." a whole lot of difference? haha, maybe a slight exaggeration. lower temps are always great, but perhaps you're overstating things.


OH, doh, now that you point it out, i did make a blunder.

though temps affects power consumption, and is related to voltage.
mind you watts consumed is also watts released in heat, and thats at 99.99% efficiency.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As for undervolting, you're at the mercy of the silicon lottery. Good luck moving a Vcore more than 0.1v downwards on an i5 chip (assuming the mobo will support it). Grats on your 0.15Vcore undervolt though I guess?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You also don't adjust voltages on an non-K chip.


thats a stupid reason for not attempting to do so.

and thanks, i had planned on swapping the stock cooler for a better HSF before.
but since the temps dropped to 60+c on stress tests i hadn't bothered, saved me from some minor costs.


----------



## baii

placed my order on the case yesterday, a few question

How many 2.5 driver you can sneak fit in to the bracket? (scotch tape)

Do you guys use AIO as intake or exhaust?

Any one have negative pressure set up, how is the dust?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> placed my order on the case yesterday, a few question
> 
> How many 2.5 driver you can sneak fit in to the bracket? (scotch tape)
> 
> Do you guys use AIO as intake or exhaust?
> 
> Any one have negative pressure set up, how is the dust?


1. Not sure. But you can fit two on the bottom (one taped on to the other, but slightly offset), two on the bracket (normally) and two on the PSU unit if you are installed it as the fan facing the bottom.

2. Intake. You'll have to remove the filter if you use it as exhaust because pushing air through a filter is way more difficult that sucking air in through a filter.

3. Dust build up easily regardless because side grills aren't filtered and GPU sucks in air through them.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> placed my order on the case yesterday, a few question
> 
> How many 2.5 driver you can sneak fit in to the bracket? (scotch tape)
> 
> Do you guys use AIO as intake or exhaust?
> 
> Any one have negative pressure set up, how is the dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure. But you can fit two on the bottom (one taped on to the other, but slightly offset), two on the bracket (normally) and two on the PSU unit if you are installed it as the fan facing the bottom.
> 
> 2. Intake. You'll have to remove the filter if you use it as exhaust because pushing air through a filter is way more difficult that sucking air in through a filter.
> 
> 3. Dust build up easily regardless because side grills aren't filtered and GPU sucks in air through them.
Click to expand...

Thanks for answers, I read through last 4/5 of the thread, and aio as intake seem to work fine. However, in my build ,I plan to use the aio for a 290/290x. So I should be looking at 300-400w (double the tdp of a oc'd gpu).

Idk, I will see if I can pull some simple test when I get all the parts. Damn newegg is shipping the case from CA to here (NY) via slowwwww ups ground, So I am looking at 3-5 day minimum. And they don't count/work Sat/sun .AWESOME.

Sent from my 306SH


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> Thanks for answers, I read through last 4/5 of the thread, and aio as intake seem to work fine. However, in my build ,I plan to use the aio for a 290/290x. So I should be looking at 300-400w (double the tdp of a oc'd gpu).
> 
> Idk, I will see if I can pull some simple test when I get all the parts. Damn newegg is shipping the case from CA to here (NY) via slowwwww ups ground, So I am looking at 3-5 day minimum. And they don't count/work Sat/sun .AWESOME.
> 
> Sent from my 306SH


i'm not sure if dumping that much heat into the case is going to work well for any component. exhaust probably is your only option. will have to remove the filter though.


----------



## Picka

Right, first time poster here. I've chosen the SG13 for a SFF silent gaming build and would like your opinion on it. I've put quite a bit of time into checking all the components, priorities for the build are:

a) Silent at idle, should be inaudible for 75cm away
b) Very quiet and efficient under load with not a lot of excess head

The components will be:

*Case:* SG13
*PSU:* Be Quiet L8 530W (already owned, inaudible at idle)
*Cooler:* Corsair H75 (chosen for thick radiator which provides pretty good cooling power + inaudible pump)
*Cooler fans:* 2 * Silentwings 2 (replacement for H75 fans, extremely quiet even at max rpm, inaudible at up to 70% max rpm, already own 1 of them)
*CPU:* i5-6600K, will be moderately overclocked, nothing major as temps and noise are the priority
*Mobo:* MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
*SSD:* 2 * 500GB Samsung 850 evo (already owned, but will be running in raid 0 in this build)
*GPU:* MSI GTX970 *(Lenght: 26.9 cm*)

MSI GTX 970 chosen due to it's excellent performance/watt ratio. I'd prefer the Asus Strix 970 but it's too long, 28cm, so going with MSI's model since it's inaudible at idle (will be forcing fans to be on all the time to get some airflow) and extremely quiet under full load. The big question is does it fit? It's 0.5cm above the limit set by Silverstone, so does anyone have experience with a card this size? In addition, any other comments regarding the build?


----------



## tstutz344

I believe the MSI GTX 970 should fit. There is a post on Page 67 by orvils that shows that exact graphics card within the case with a portion poking beyond the frame into the hollow portion of the front panel. I actually found a post on page 72 by m45y4y4 that appears to show a GTX 660 Gigabyte Windforce fitting into the case. m45y4y4 states the length of the GPU is 280mm (11"), as do online review sites, so you should be able to even fit the Strix 970, if just barely. I'm still waiting to receive my case, so I can only draw my conclusions from what others have posted.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picka*
> 
> Right, first time poster here. I've chosen the SG13 for a SFF silent gaming build and would like your opinion on it. I've put quite a bit of time into checking all the components, priorities for the build are:
> 
> a) Silent at idle, should be inaudible for 75cm away
> b) Very quiet and efficient under load with not a lot of excess head
> 
> The components will be:
> 
> *Case:* SG13
> *PSU:* Be Quiet L8 530W (already owned, inaudible at idle)
> *Cooler:* Corsair H75 (chosen for thick radiator which provides pretty good cooling power + inaudible pump)
> *Cooler fans:* 2 * Silentwings 2 (replacement for H75 fans, extremely quiet even at max rpm, inaudible at up to 70% max rpm, already own 1 of them)
> *CPU:* i5-6600K, will be moderately overclocked, nothing major as temps and noise are the priority
> *Mobo:* MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
> *SSD:* 2 * 500GB Samsung 850 evo (already owned, but will be running in raid 0 in this build)
> *GPU:* MSI GTX970 *(Lenght: 26.9 cm*)
> 
> MSI GTX 970 chosen due to it's excellent performance/watt ratio. I'd prefer the Asus Strix 970 but it's too long, 28cm, so going with MSI's model since it's inaudible at idle (will be forcing fans to be on all the time to get some airflow) and extremely quiet under full load. The big question is does it fit? It's 0.5cm above the limit set by Silverstone, so does anyone have experience with a card this size? In addition, any other comments regarding the build?


You might not be able to use the 3.5" HDD bay with that PSU and the GTX 970 Gaming 4G because without thin cables, you cannot screw the bay down. The cables pop out right underneath the bay and they won't bend unless they are ribbon cables. Even then, you have to bend them right at the neck.

But I suppose you won't be using a HDD. Just saying.


----------



## baii

Got all my part for water cool 290x (HG10)in sg13. I think G10 probably would be a easier task.
Half done now, Definitely not fun to put it together, and the hdd bracket is no go ~
140mm PSU and it is pretty tight, a sfx PSU probably be better but defeat my goal.


----------



## Elehat

Oh wow I just found this thread! I've ordered the SG 13 which will arrive next week, it'll downsize my existing setup. I'm excited and I have plans...
I want to custom loop in it if possible. It'd just be for the cpu (i7 4790k) to start but may include gpu (msi 970) later if I can fit in a good enough rad and fan. Does anyone know...

1) If anyone else has tried putting a pump/res inside? I read some pages but there are like 110 and I can't read through all of them. My current plan is to get the alphacol DC-LT combo one or use the 35mm thin swiftech res, then mod the ssd tray and stick them to the roof between the psu and fan, with the pump next to the gpu, but I'll have to measure when i get it. I have the silverstone sfx-L 500W, but still the cables will stick out a bit. Hmm maybe I needed the smaller sfx psu for the space to do this? I'd be doing 1 25mm fan (probs as intake pull if fittings will allow) and then would get a normal rad if space will allow, else a slim one.

2) What the 140mm rad situation is like? I'm happy to forego the bottom ssd slots and/or the top ssd tray (maybe try a sideways fan mount for the res), but I have a long gpu. Does this mean I'm stuck with a 120mm?

3) Anyone tried adding a window? Is there any side where it's worth it? I kinda wanted a window on the right side, to see the loop tubing, but I figure I'd just get a load of psu, mobo vrm heatsink, fan/rad side, and the inevitable crammed mess of wires, even if i cut them to size.

4) What airflow systems people are using? Has anyone found a way to make an exhaust at the front work or is everyone that's watercooling doing intake from front and left side with an upside down psu? Are the gpus that aren't blower style making for hot rigs elsewhere?

Any comments much appreciated; I'm too excited to wait and measure so I thought I'd ask. Also if anyone else is wondering the same things i can tell you when it arrives







.


----------



## Blanka

Hi all,

Another first time SFF builder/ poster. I've been lurking here for a while trying to find answers to my situation but without much luck:

I'm keen to run with the SG13 but worried about issues with heat. After reading through most of the posts here it seems like water cooling is the way to go. Unfortunately, it's not an option for me (I will be travelling with it and don't want the additional expense) The build would be for gaming at 1440p (mostly CS GO).

Components:

*Case:* SG13
*Case fan:* Noctua NF-F12
*Mobo:* Gigabyte h67ma-d2h-b3 (recycled)
*CPU:* i5-2400 (recycled)
*CPU cooler:* NH-L9i
*GPU:* Asus GTX 660 ti (recycled)
*Storage:* Corsair Force 240GB SSD (recycled)
*Ram:* 2x 4gb Mushkin Blackline (recycled)
*PSU:* Silverstone 500w sfx-l

Any comments on whether this build will manage to stay at reasonable temperatures?

I welcome critiques on the build and suggestions for improving it. If the air cooling is a no go then I will (reluctantly) step up to the RVZ01.

Cheers


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanka*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Another first time SFF builder/ poster. I've been lurking here for a while trying to find answers to my situation but without much luck:
> 
> I'm keen to run with the SG13 but worried about issues with heat. After reading through most of the posts here it seems like water cooling is the way to go. Unfortunately, it's not an option for me (I will be travelling with it and don't want the additional expense) The build would be for gaming at 1440p (mostly CS GO).
> 
> Components:
> 
> *Case:* SG13
> *Case fan:* Noctua NF-F12
> *Mobo:* Gigabyte h67ma-d2h-b3 (recycled)
> *CPU:* i5-2400 (recycled)
> *CPU cooler:* NH-L9i
> *GPU:* Asus GTX 660 ti (recycled)
> *Storage:* Corsair Force 240GB SSD (recycled)
> *Ram:* 2x 4gb Mushkin Blackline (recycled)
> *PSU:* Silverstone 500w sfx-l
> 
> Any comments on whether this build will manage to stay at reasonable temperatures?
> 
> I welcome critiques on the build and suggestions for improving it. If the air cooling is a no go then I will (reluctantly) step up to the RVZ01.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the club! According to your build specs you should be okay with temps considering you'll be running the cpu at factory voltage and one of the better sff air coolers available. Just make sure you have an intake fan up front.


----------



## Blanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome to the club! According to your build specs you should be okay with temps considering you'll be running the cpu at factory voltage and one of the better sff air coolers available. Just make sure you have an intake fan up front.


Thanks mate!

After seeing a recommendation elsewhere, I had the Noctua NF-F12 in mind for the fan. Given that a few posters here suggest that the case isn't designed for air cooling, I thought I might step it up to a Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC-3000 PWM to be safe. Would this be over kill or a helpful addition? The extra cost isn't excessive.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elehat*
> 
> 1) If anyone else has tried putting a pump/res inside? I read some pages but there are like 110 and I can't read through all of them. My current plan is to get the alphacol DC-LT combo one or use the 35mm thin swiftech res, then mod the ssd tray and stick them to the roof between the psu and fan, with the pump next to the gpu, but I'll have to measure when i get it. I have the silverstone sfx-L 500W, but still the cables will stick out a bit. Hmm maybe I needed the smaller sfx psu for the space to do this? I'd be doing 1 25mm fan (probs as intake pull if fittings will allow) and then would get a normal rad if space will allow, else a slim one.
> 
> 2) What the 140mm rad situation is like? I'm happy to forego the bottom ssd slots and/or the top ssd tray (maybe try a sideways fan mount for the res), but I have a long gpu. Does this mean I'm stuck with a 120mm?


I still think the MCR140X would be perfect in a SG13. You get the pump and res mounted on the rad which bolts up front. For whatever reason I've never seen a build log with one though....


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanka*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> After seeing a recommendation elsewhere, I had the Noctua NF-F12 in mind for the fan. Given that a few posters here suggest that the case isn't designed for air cooling, I thought I might step it up to a Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC-3000 PWM to be safe. Would this be over kill or a helpful addition? The extra cost isn't excessive.


That Noctua fan would be great especially once connected to your motherboard and controlled by either your bios or fan control software once you're logged into Windows to control the fan rpms base on the temps to minimize noise. The SG13 can definitely work with air coolers as long as you pick the right ones. I personally suggest the Noctuta LH-91 (Which you chose) or a Silverstone NT06-PRO with a Gentle Typhoon fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I still think the MCR140X would be perfect in a SG13. You get the pump and res mounted on the rad which bolts up front. For whatever reason I've never seen a build log with one though....


I agree with this Swiftech all-in-one Pump, Radiator, Reservoir combo. It's perfect for a small setup like the SG13 and SG05 (Modified, Did they release the 120mm version yet?)


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanka*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> After seeing a recommendation elsewhere, I had the Noctua NF-F12 in mind for the fan. Given that a few posters here suggest that the case isn't designed for air cooling, I thought I might step it up to a Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC-3000 PWM to be safe. Would this be over kill or a helpful addition? The extra cost isn't excessive.


Right now I am using Slipstream 800rpm in the front along with a stock cooler on [email protected] Temps are <80C in synthetic tests, lower while gaming. That temperature range is of course way to high for my own standards, but it should give you the good picture.
Your CPU has a soldered IHS, which is way better that in any CPU after Ivy. I wish I didn't sell my 2500k few years back.


----------



## Blanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Right now I am using Slipstream 800rpm in the front along with a stock cooler on [email protected] Temps are <80C in synthetic tests, lower while gaming. That temperature range is of course way to high for my own standards, but it should give you the good picture.
> Your CPU has a soldered IHS, which is way better that in any CPU after Ivy. I wish I didn't sell my 2500k few years back.


Cheers for the response.

Those temps do seem a little high. Any temps available for your gpu? I'm a bit worried about having a 660 ti jammed in there. I haven't seen any temps with older cards in an air cooled system yet.


----------



## qhash

I have MSI 970 Gaming. That card is so long that efficiently separates a GPU-generated hot air from CPU and mobo side. there is of course warmth in the back of the card, but most of it goes outside through side panel mesh.

As I told you - those temps are high, but it is a 4.4GHz CPU with a stock cooler and just 800rpm front fan.

You are going to use decent LP CPU cooler on a soldered IHS non-overclocked CPU and a higher RPM front intake fan.

Those two scenarios compared, I think you are definately on the safe side


----------



## Blanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I have MSI 970 Gaming. That card is so long that efficiently separates a GPU-generated hot air from CPU and mobo side. there is of course warmth in the back of the card, but most of it goes outside through side panel mesh.
> 
> As I told you - those temps are high, but it is a 4.4GHz CPU with a stock cooler and just 800rpm front fan.
> 
> You are going to use decent LP CPU cooler on a soldered IHS non-overclocked CPU and a higher RPM front intake fan.
> 
> Those two scenarios compared, I think you are definately on the safe side


Thanks again for the reply. You've given me the confidence to go through with the build, however...

I only just noticed the width restriction on the GPU (posted on Silverstone's website at 5.11"). Unfortunately, the 660 ti I have to use has a width of 5.4". I looked up your MSI 970 and it has a width of 5.5". Have I located the wrong model or did you manage to exceed the width restrictions without issue?


----------



## qhash

you ned to look through this thread. there was info,links and long discussion concerning the GPU width restrictions. long story short there is about 12mm of undocumented free space inside the front cover. in my case that cover is pushed and bended out a little by 970 heatpipes. It is still placex correctly and no "look" degradation can be seen. As far as I remember I have the 2ns edition msi 970 gaming PCB which is longer. 1st edition was a perfect fit for a SG13. don't know whether MSI updated their webpage or not and which length is currently displayed there.

edit: to be honest I am not sure about those 12mm. I can verify it for you later.


----------



## Blanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> you ned to look through this thread. there was info,links and long discussion concerning the GPU width restrictions. long story short there is about 12mm of undocumented free space inside the front cover. in my case that cover is pushed and bended out a little by 970 heatpipes. It is still placex correctly and no "look" degradation can be seen. As far as I remember I have the 2ns edition msi 970 gaming PCB which is longer. 1st edition was a perfect fit for a SG13. don't know whether MSI updated their webpage or not and which length is currently displayed there.
> 
> edit: to be honest I am not sure about those 12mm. I can verify it for you later.


Yep, managed to find a similar discussion here on length (that I had oddly assumed would be OK for the 660 ti). The 660ti has no chance of fitting within the sg13.


----------



## qhash

My mistake, was thinking we are talking about length all the time. Side effect of using a phone to read forums.


----------



## baii

Should I flip the PSU face up if I am going to use a "tall" CPU cooler ,like 55mm+.

Sent from my 306SH


----------



## styygeli

Pulled the trigger and the parts are on their way! Yay!









(I live in Tokyo)

SSD:
SM951 256GB M.2 NVME
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015CWQY4Q
Had to order this from US, they wouldn't have anything reasonably priced in Japan. $199+$20 for shipping was quite nice









Memory:
CORSAIR DDR4 2666 C16
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0123ZAQJE
Nothing faster available within reasonable price range. Funny thing is, the estimated delivery for this is at the end of the month. I'll get the SSD from US faster...

Motherboard:
GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01551O1XU
Did a lot of sleuthing around, and I think this is currently pretty much the best MB around for mini-itx builds. Has the proper pcie 3.0 x4 for NVME, USB 3.1 etc. And all the other that were even listed had a few months of delivery estimate.

PSU:
Silverstone SST-SX500-LG and the short cable kit
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00SGJF7D2
Reasonably priced, gives the tight case more breathing room even when I have no intention using the caddy for drives. Just enough wattage for good OC.

Case:
I think you know this one








 https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00TQPLUEA

AIO:
Corsair H80i
A bit expensive but I haven't read any definitive deal-breaking things about this in SG13 compared to other candidates. Should work just fine with push-pull.
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B009ZN03AA

CPU:
i5-6600K
Seems to overclock really well and be on par with the i7 on gaming. And my GPU will be the bottleneck anyway. And the 6700k is a tad bit on the expensive side I think.
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B012M8M7TY

GPU:
I'll be re-using my 780 GTX from my main PC. Main will be getting something el-cheapo because from now on, it'll be photoshop and non-gaming tasks only. The display I'm using with mine is a 2560x1600 old Dell with high-gamut which is great for photography work (calibrated of course) and the 780 has been just fine pushing pixels for the games I play. So now this is going to drive the new box under tv which is 1080p, so I would expect a decrease on the bottleneck







And finally good 5.1 audio.


----------



## meatbox

This case is tight, wondering if it would somehow be possible to install an R9 Fury X and an all in one CPU cooler? wondering if it could somehow be fitted on the opposite side to the GPU. Might go for the R9 Fury X2 Gemini we shall see. Any advice is much appreciated, I know the case is designed for fairly long GPUs so might just get the R9 Fury instead or a GTX 980TI


----------



## baii

My second sg13 come, this time I toke extra care and the power botton cable still go eol in one day, can't silverstone maybe tap some hot glue on it ffs?


----------



## Waleh

Hello guys! So, I went into my local PC shop and stumbled upon this case and absolutely loved it because of how small it is! Therefore, I want my next system to be built around this case. Also, keep in my, I want to transport the case as a possible carry-on on a plane from time to time. These are the parts I've chosen:

CPU: i5 6600k
CPU cooler: *undecided (look below please)*
Motherboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2800 Memory (*should I get low profile ram?*)
GPU: Gigabyte G1 390 (234 mm in length or 9.2 inch)
Storage: 1 Samsung EVO 500 GB
PSU: SX600-G (Silverstone SFX PSU) with short cable kit
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 (*This is a 120 mm fan, can I fit a 140 mm fan if I use 1 ssd and the GPU listed above?*)

CPU cooler: I want to use a low profile CPU cooler like the Noctua L9i/Silverstone AR06/Zalman CNPS8900 because 1) it's cheaper than an AIO 2) If I transport the case around I'm worried an AIO will leak 3) I don't plan on OC'ing the CPU so I just need a cooler to give me respectable temps and noise levels. I don't want the CPU to throttle or go near dangerous temperatures. Also, if I do use a low profile cooler, should the PSU fan be facing up towards the vent of the case, as opposed to, down into the CPU cooler?

Thanks so much everyone! I hope you're all enjoying your cases!


----------



## Blanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello guys! So, I went into my local PC shop and stumbled upon this case and absolutely loved it because of how small it is! Therefore, I want my next system to be built around this case. Also, keep in my, I want to transport the case as a possible carry-on on a plane from time to time. These are the parts I've chosen:
> 
> CPU: i5 6600k
> CPU cooler: *undecided (look below please)*
> Motherboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2800 Memory (*should I get low profile ram?*)
> GPU: Gigabyte G1 390 (234 mm in length or 9.2 inch)
> Storage: 1 Samsung EVO 500 GB
> PSU: SX600-G (Silverstone SFX PSU) with short cable kit
> Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 (*This is a 120 mm fan, can I fit a 140 mm fan if I use 1 ssd and the GPU listed above?*)
> 
> CPU cooler: I want to use a low profile CPU cooler like the Noctua L9i/Silverstone AR06/Zalman CNPS8900 because 1) it's cheaper than an AIO 2) If I transport the case around I'm worried an AIO will leak 3) I don't plan on OC'ing the CPU so I just need a cooler to give me respectable temps and noise levels. I don't want the CPU to throttle or go near dangerous temperatures. Also, if I do use a low profile cooler, should the PSU fan be facing up towards the vent of the case, as opposed to, down into the CPU cooler?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I hope you're all enjoying your cases!


With regards to the cooler, I'm opting for the Noctua NH-L9i (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en). I'm in a similar position and looking to travel with the build. In the past, I have travelled with a large cooler in my checked luggage. It arrive bent (you can just make it out in the attached, potato quality picture). The low profile of the Noctua should hopefully prevent a similar occurrence. Its cooling performance is also rated decently.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanka*
> 
> With regards to the cooler, I'm opting for the Noctua NH-L9i (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en). I'm in a similar position and looking to travel with the build. In the past, I have travelled with a large cooler in my checked luggage. It arrive bent (you can just make it out in the attached, potato quality picture). The low profile of the Noctua should hopefully prevent a similar occurrence. Its cooling performance is also rated decently.


Thanks for the reply mate! The thing is, the 6600k is rated at 91 W (TDP) which is above what noctua recommends for the L9i. As such, I am leaning towards the AR 06. However, I've been reading through the thread and a fellow member (@Axeia) said that they found a efficient way to aircool this case using the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. If I am correct, this set-up involves a front intake fan, turning the CPU cooler fan upside down, and having the PSU fan facing down, is this correct? If I cannot get a Prolimatech vortex fan in my country, would the stock Scythe fan suffice?

On another note, since I'm using a SX600-G SFX PSU, I believe I can fit a Noctua L12 by removing the top fan, and replacing it with a slim fan. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## bahamutzero

What's the best place to mount a second 2.5" HDD in this case? Since my PSU is 170mm long, and with Kraken X31 arriving shortly, it seems I will have to remove the top HDD bracket and find another place for HDD. Any advice?


----------



## nzgroller

with a 170mm p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> What's the best place to mount a second 2.5" HDD in this case? Since my PSU is 170mm long, and with Kraken X31 arriving shortly, it seems I will have to remove the top HDD bracket and find another place for HDD. Any advice?


yeah you will definitely need to remove the top HDD bracket with a 170mm psu. What can be done is mount the drive(s) on top of the psu if the fan is facing down.


----------



## bahamutzero

With AIO water cooler and slim exhaust fan on the right side, I think there's no need for PSU fan to be facing down? It would just get hotter and louder.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> My second sg13 come, this time I toke extra care and the power botton cable still go eol in one day, can't silverstone maybe tap some hot glue on it ffs?


Please get in touch with our support directly if you haven't already. We'll get you a replacement.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Please get in touch with our support directly if you haven't already. We'll get you a replacement.


Hello there, I've read multiple posts on different forums regarding this issue. Are you guys planning to fix it? I don't want to play the lottery game when I order my case


----------



## Axeia

it sufficed for me with a Intel Core i5-4590S but that's rated at only 65W and it was louder than I wanted it to be.
If you're in europe I think taxes only apply on products above 15 or 20 euros so a single fan should be less in which case overseas shipping might be an option?


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> it sufficed for me with a Intel Core i5-4590S but that's rated at only 65W and it was louder than I wanted it to be.
> If you're in europe I think taxes only apply on products above 15 or 20 euros so a single fan should be less in which case overseas shipping might be an option?


I'm actually in Canada and it would cost over $100 to get this cooler here. I just wanted to clarify your set-up, you have an intake fan at the front, the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B with the fan put in the opposite orientation, and the PSU fan pointing down towards the CPU cooler? This was an effective cooling solution for you?

Since I plan to use an SFX PSU (SX600-G) would it be better to opt for the Noctua NH-L9x65/Cryorig C1? (The cryorig is 74 mm high and I think it will fit with a SFX). I'm also using an i5 6600k with has a 91 TDP but I do not plan to OC it.

Thanks


----------



## Axeia

Indeed I did. But if you're using a smaller power supply you may well do the the same but with the biggest CPU cooler that fits.

What I later on did was lap both CPU and CPU cooler as well, the scythe heatsink was not a very good fit. First time I lapped anything but when squeezing powerful hardware in such a small box may require some out of the ordinary steps


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Indeed I did. But if you're using a smaller power supply you may well do the the same but with the biggest CPU cooler that fits.
> 
> What I later on did was lap both CPU and CPU cooler as well, the scythe heatsink was not a very good fit. First time I lapped anything but when squeezing powerful hardware in such a small box may require some out of the ordinary steps


I see, this is my first time building a PC so I don't feel really comfortable with lapping to be quite honest. If I used the Noctua L9x65 or Cryorig C1 and flipped the fan in the opposite orientation, would I see a benefit as opposed to, leaving the fans how they are? Thanks again.


----------



## Axeia

For me it made a massive difference so I would definetly give it a try, flipping the fan around isn't much work









I'll just do the math in this post so someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
A normal PSU has a height of 86mm, where as a SFX power supply as you are planning to use is 63,3mm. Which is a difference of 22,7mm.

So the SUGO SG-13 by default has a CPU clearance height of 61mm, add 22,7mm and we have a clearance height of 86,7mm.
I'd go for a Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP (76mm), according to BeQuiet it's able to deal with 130w tdp.

The Noctua NH-L12 product page mentions "it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 95W TDP"
Considering you have a 91W CPU that doesn't leave much headspace. It's 93mm with the top-fan which would be too high. You would have to as you suggested replace the top-fan with a low profile fan (it's 66mm without any top-fan.

Another option is the Phanteks PH-TC12LS but I can't find much about it. Long story short: If I were you I'd go for the for the Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP and flip the fan. Here's a review


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate! The thing is, the 6600k is rated at 91 W (TDP) which is above what noctua recommends for the L9i. As such, I am leaning towards the AR 06. However, I've been reading through the thread and a fellow member (@Axeia) said that they found a efficient way to aircool this case using the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. If I am correct, this set-up involves a front intake fan, turning the CPU cooler fan upside down, and having the PSU fan facing down, is this correct? If I cannot get a Prolimatech vortex fan in my country, would the stock Scythe fan suffice?
> 
> On another note, since I'm using a SX600-G SFX PSU, I believe I can fit a Noctua L12 by removing the top fan, and replacing it with a slim fan. Has anyone tried this yet?


if you don't plan on overclocking, undervolting will reduce the heat dissipation of said CPU, plus 91W TDP is for CPU+iGP.


----------



## kokobash

Ive been lurking in this thread for quite some time now. And now i bought myswlf an sg13 too. I still cant find out whats the best cooling option for my setup. Proc is a 4770 non k. Using scythe big shuriken 2 for cooler and a 600w sfx silverstone psu and a 140mm case fan. Whats the best setup for this rig? Should psu intake xold air outside or exhaust hot air from the case. And should front fan an intake or exhaust. Thank you!


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> With AIO water cooler and slim exhaust fan on the right side, I think there's no need for PSU fan to be facing down? It would just get hotter and louder.


only recommended that as otherwise it would be difficult to mount the extra drives.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Ive been lurking in this thread for quite some time now. And now i bought myswlf an sg13 too. I still cant find out whats the best cooling option for my setup. Proc is a 4770 non k. Using scythe big shuriken 2 for cooler and a 600w sfx silverstone psu and a 140mm case fan. Whats the best setup for this rig? Should psu intake xold air outside or exhaust hot air from the case. And should front fan an intake or exhaust. Thank you!


liquid CLC is always the better choice with SG13 due to overall performance reasons.

as for air cooling, NH-L12 should be better than scythe big shuriken, though i'm not sure whether it'd fit with a fan on top, otherwise you could just try and fit the 120mm fan on the under side.
and do a reverse configuration, bottom intake top exhaust, e.g. use an ATX PSU's intake as a "pull" fan.


the PSU is better used as "exhaust air from the case" because you'd have better airflow on a C type cooler.
don't forget to let the heatpipes face the intake fan if possible, better direct airflow for the heatpipes have better cooling results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> only recommended that as otherwise it would be difficult to mount the extra drives.


PSU face-down helps cool VRMs though, theres no exhaust on the I/O backplate.

this is why it makes me wonder, why they insist on putting the VRMs between the back I/O and CPU.
and not just stuff them at the top of the CPU like most LGA2011 motherboards does.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> For me it made a massive difference so I would definetly give it a try, flipping the fan around isn't much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just do the math in this post so someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> A normal PSU has a height of 86mm, where as a SFX power supply as you are planning to use is 63,3mm. Which is a difference of 22,7mm.
> 
> So the SUGO SG-13 by default has a CPU clearance height of 61mm, add 22,7mm and we have a clearance height of 86,7mm.
> I'd go for a Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP (76mm), according to BeQuiet it's able to deal with 130w tdp.
> 
> The Noctua NH-L12 product page mentions "it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 95W TDP"
> Considering you have a 91W CPU that doesn't leave much headspace. It's 93mm with the top-fan which would be too high. You would have to as you suggested replace the top-fan with a low profile fan (it's 66mm without any top-fan.
> 
> Another option is the Phanteks PH-TC12LS but I can't find much about it. Long story short: If I were you I'd go for the for the Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP and flip the fan. Here's a review


Wow, thanks for the informative post! That was very helpful. One question, the Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP only has 31.7 mm of ram clearance according to the specs on Be Quiet's website (http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk002/bk002_dim_en.pdf). The Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 kit that I plan to use is supposed to be 31 mm in height, according to Corsair's website. Should I opt for ram without a heatspreader to ensure it will fit under the heatsink? I will definitely be cutting it very close. Thanks again + rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> if you don't plan on overclocking, undervolting will reduce the heat dissipation of said CPU, plus 91W TDP is for CPU+iGP.


You're correct, I just realized that 91 W was for both the CPU + iGPU. One question, since I'm using a discrete graphics card, will it automatically disable the iGPU and thus, lower the CPU's TDP? +rep


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> You're correct, I just realized that 91 W was for both the CPU + iGPU. One question, since I'm using a discrete graphics card, will it automatically disable the iGPU and thus, lower the CPU's TDP? +rep


they're designed to power-gate any component thats not in use, so yes the iGP will be "turned off" in a sense, barely using a few milliwatts.

although it wouldn't exactly lower it's TDP, it'd allow the CPU to encompass the entire 91W TDP bracket for itself.
but skylake's CPU is extremely efficient, so theres no worries that it'd even reach the 91W TDP limit.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> they're designed to power-gate any component thats not in use, so yes the iGP will be "turned off" in a sense, barely using a few milliwatts.
> 
> although it wouldn't exactly lower it's TDP, it'd allow the CPU to encompass the entire 91W TDP bracket for itself.
> but skylake's CPU is extremely efficient, so theres no worries that it'd even reach the 91W TDP limit.


Ah ok, I see. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> as for air cooling, NH-L12 should be better than scythe big shuriken, though i'm not sure whether it'd fit with a fan on top, otherwise you could just try and fit the 120mm fan on the under side.
> and do a reverse configuration, bottom intake top exhaust, e.g. use an ATX PSU's intake as a "pull" fan.


Doesn't fit







(see the math in my other post).
Also the Noctua although dead silent isn't much of a performer.
imo if you have the Shuriken already just stick a bigger fan on it, if you're looking to replace the whole thing go for the Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP. Cheaper, better performing and still damn near silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> You're correct, I just realized that 91 W was for both the CPU + iGPU. One question, since I'm using a discrete graphics card, will it automatically disable the iGPU and thus, lower the CPU's TDP? +rep


As long as you don't plug anything into the motherboards graphics ports it shouldn't. But imo just make sure it's off by going into the BIOS and setting the intergrated graphics to disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the informative post! That was very helpful. One question, the Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP only has 31.7 mm of ram clearance according to the specs on Be Quiet's website (http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk002/bk002_dim_en.pdf). The Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 kit that I plan to use is supposed to be 31 mm in height, according to Corsair's website. Should I opt for ram without a heatspreader to ensure it will fit under the heatsink? I will definitely be cutting it very close. Thanks again + rep
> You're correct, I just realized that 91 W was for both the CPU + iGPU. One question, since I'm using a discrete graphics card, will it automatically disable the iGPU and thus, lower the CPU's TDP? +rep



If you already have the RAM - keep it.
If you don't feel comfortable with stuff crammed so tightly, removing the heatsinks of the RAM is an option (you can find after-market heatsinks as well that don't take up any vertical space)

If you really want that RAM - go for it. If the specs say it should fit, then it should fit - even if it's a tight fit.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> Doesn't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see the math in my other post).
> Also the Noctua although dead silent isn't much of a performer.
> imo if you have the Shuriken already just stick a bigger fan on it, if you're looking to replace the whole thing go for the Be quiet! Shadow Rock LP. Cheaper, better performing and still damn near silent.
> As long as you don't plug anything into the motherboards graphics ports it shouldn't. But imo just make sure it's off by going into the BIOS and setting the intergrated graphics to disabled.
> 
> If you already have the RAM - keep it.
> If you don't feel comfortable with stuff crammed so tightly, removing the heatsinks of the RAM is an option (you can find after-market heatsinks as well that don't take up any vertical space)
> 
> If you really want that RAM - go for it. If the specs say it should fit, then it should fit - even if it's a tight fit.


After reading further, I think I will opt for the Phanteks PH-TC12LS as opposed to, the Be Quiet! Shadow rock lp because I won't face the ram clearance issues and they both perform similarly. I will just flip the fan on the Phanteks.


----------



## styygeli

Just a few build pictures.

The H80i in push-pull config was more than a snug fit. The edge of the fan is pushing the tab on the MB power connector, making it tilt just slightly. Should be ok though...

I'll work a little bit on the cables tomorrow. Also I think I need to slipstream in the W7 NVMe drivers to the USB stick, because W7 doesn't want to install. W10 went in just fine.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello there, I've read multiple posts on different forums regarding this issue. Are you guys planning to fix it? I don't want to play the lottery game when I order my case


We've already made updates on newer batches of SG13 that strengthen those connection points. They will be V1.3 or later batches and all black/white and pink colored SG13 already have the strengthened connectors as well. Our branch offices handling SG13 replacements should have the newer parts too.


----------



## epic1337

good service as always, its sad that your products rarely reaches my country.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We've already made updates on newer batches of SG13 that strengthen those connection points. They will be V1.3 or later batches and all black/white and pink colored SG13 already have the strengthened connectors as well. Our branch offices handling SG13 replacements should have the newer parts too.


That's great to hear! Thanks for your wonderful service. Quick question. How can we identify if we've received V1.3 or later? Will there be some sort of indication on the outside of the box, or is it purely based on looking at the connections? Also, when did you start shipping out the V1.3+ batches? Thanks again.


----------



## artonink

anyone having issues with hdd temps? my 3.5 is getting a little toasty while gaming

max temps/fan speed after +2hrs of gaming, ambient around 27
gpu 80, fan 70%
cpu 68, fan 70%
pch 65
ram 55
ssd 51
hdd 54

after a couple of hours of metro 2033 on ultra it maxed out at 54 degrees celcius, a shade within WD operating range but still makes me a little uncomfortable.. i guess we don't have many options in this case... the only thing i can think of is rerouting the atx and other psu cables from under the harddrive to above the cpu... the only problem then becomes my pch temp which is currently maxing out around 65 degrees celcius

maybe i need to replace my psu with an sfx/short cable kit

current config
i5-6600k
deepcool maelstrom 120k aio
wd green 3tb
r9 390 g1 gaming - i know, i hear you..
cx600m corsair psu

i guess the only sensible option is to ditch the relatively cool r9 for a gtx 970 itx.. really don't want to do that, really like this card, completely silent when browsing and pretty happy with the noise under full load since the fan never goes over ~70%

edit - looks like i can switch up my wd hdd green to a purple which extends the operating temp to 65 degrees


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> anyone having issues with hdd temps? my 3.5 is getting a little toasty while gaming
> 
> after a couple of hours of metro 2033 on ultra it maxed out at 54 degrees celcius, a shade within WD operating range but still makes me a little uncomfortable.. i guess we don't have many options in this case... the only thing i can think of is rerouting the atx and other psu cables from under the harddrive to above the cpu... the only problem then becomes my pch temp which is currently maxing out around 65 degrees celcius
> 
> maybe i need to replace my psu with an sfx/short cable kit version
> 
> config
> cx600m corsair psu
> deepcool maelstrom 120k aio
> i5-6600k
> r9 390 g1 gaming - i know, i hear you..
> 
> i guess the only sensible option is to ditch the relatively cool r9 for a gtx 970 itx.. really don't want to do that


What are your CPU/GPU temps while gaming?

EDIT: If this is an option for you, maybe swap out the HDD for another SSD? I'm planning on also using a i5 6600k/G1 390 in my case


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> anyone having issues with hdd temps? my 3.5 is getting a little toasty while gaming
> 
> max temps/fan speed after +2hrs of gaming, ambient around 27
> gpu 80, fan 70%
> cpu 68, fan 70%
> pch 65
> ram 55
> ssd 51
> hdd 54
> 
> after a couple of hours of metro 2033 on ultra it maxed out at 54 degrees celcius, a shade within WD operating range but still makes me a little uncomfortable.. i guess we don't have many options in this case... the only thing i can think of is rerouting the atx and other psu cables from under the harddrive to above the cpu... the only problem then becomes my pch temp which is currently maxing out around 65 degrees celcius
> 
> maybe i need to replace my psu with an sfx/short cable kit
> 
> current config
> i5-6600k
> deepcool maelstrom 120k aio
> r9 390 g1 gaming - i know, i hear you..
> cx600m corsair psu
> 
> i guess the only sensible option is to ditch the relatively cool r9 for a gtx 970 itx.. really don't want to do that, really like this card, completely silent when browsing and pretty happy with the noise under full load since the fan never goes over ~70%


Well, the HDD is getting warm because you've got a R9 390 blowing hot air all over it. Your rig looks like a hotbox hah...


----------



## artonink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> What are your CPU/GPU temps while gaming?
> 
> EDIT: If this is an option for you, maybe swap out the HDD for another SSD? I'm planning on also using a i5 6600k/G1 390 in my case


those temps are when my system is being maxed out for a couple of hours.. doesn't really get much hotter than that.. not at 27 ambient anyway

really need a 3.5 in there, this is going to be my only pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well, the HDD is getting warm because you've got a R9 390 blowing hot air all over it. Your rig looks like a hotbox hah...


this thing is more efficient at generating heat than my heater, guess i can throw that away now


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> those temps are when my system is being maxed out for a couple of hours.. doesn't really get much hotter than that.. not at 27 ambient anyway
> 
> really need a 3.5 in there, this is going to be my only pc
> this thing is more efficient at generating heat than my heater, guess i can throw that away now


How much cooler is the 970? You could always turn up the GPU fans while you game.


----------



## artonink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> How much cooler is the 970? You could always turn up the GPU fans while you game.


i really don't know.. im guessing it would be much cooler purely based on the lower voltage... i think gigabyte did a great job with this r9 though.. as for fitting into an s13 aesthetically its perfect... heat wise im not so sure.. there is no chance of overclocking this system, if you go ahead with it then maybe spring for a locked xeon instead

heres some gpu porn
http://postimg.org/image/ipdb3lkff/


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> i really don't know.. im guessing it would be much cooler purely based on the lower voltage... i think gigabyte did a great job with this r9 though.. as for fitting into an s13 aesthetically its perfect... heat wise im not so sure.. there is no chance of overclocking this system, if you go ahead with it then maybe spring for a locked xeon instead
> 
> heres some gpu porn
> http://postimg.org/image/ipdb3lkff/


That's a smexy pic







I don't plan on overclocking as I do not want to add any more heat to the system. I've seen people fit a Titan X/980 Ti in these little things and one of the owners had his 980Ti go up to 83 degrees! But, I guess the 970 will run quite a bit cooler than the 390.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> good service as always, its sad that your products rarely reaches my country.


If the SilverStone distributor in your country is not importing certain SilverStone product that you want, definitely speak up and let them know! Many of our resellers/distributors are willing to special order products if they don't have them as their regular stock. You may also call or write directly to us so we can help you locate a reseller that is willing to sell to your country.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> That's great to hear! Thanks for your wonderful service. Quick question. How can we identify if we've received V1.3 or later? Will there be some sort of indication on the outside of the box, or is it purely based on looking at the connections? Also, when did you start shipping out the V1.3+ batches? Thanks again.


You can easily find the version number on the box, it's the same white sticker on the side that shows serial numbers and other codes. We started shipping V1.3 around August/September but there are still inventory of older versions as well.


----------



## artonink

yeah the blue gpu writing matches up perfectly with the blue bar at the front of the case, was pleasently surprised with the leds on this case

btw i can confirm we are receiving the updated versions of the silverstone sg13s here in australia, front cables were well secured with knots and glue, great product/company and what a fantastic price


----------



## Axeia

@artonink How about some out of the box thinking, externalise the HDD - does your motherboard have any e-sata ports?


----------



## slayersic

just received my sg13b today and got the v1.0


----------



## artonink

so some kind of good news, i thought my cable management was good but after 2 more attempts i've managed to shave a few degrees off the max temp to the HDD, also managed to shave off another couple by putting the cpu/radiator fan to 100% when gaming... so now im hovering in the high 40s which i think is acceptable.. the aio water cooler i have comes with thin 20mm fan capable of ~60cfm and ~2mmH2O in static pressure, perhaps upgrading this fan is the best way forward

I have a feeling that an open gtx 970 is going to cause similar issues in this tiny case, my r9 390 never exceeds 80 degrees celcius which isn't that far off the nvidia variety, perhaps one of these blower/extractor versions will work much better -
https://www.asus.com/au/Graphics-Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/

if anyone has any experience with one of those or even just a standard 970 i'd love to read your impressions on temps, especially if you have a 3.5" hdd, i suspect most will have their hdd cooking just like mine during gaming

cheers Axeia, been thinking about that, a 2.5 external wont be too bulky and might just work, might be a challenge to find a small one that keeps things cool, will dig around


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> I have a feeling that an open gtx 970 is going to cause similar issues in this tiny case, my r9 390 never exceeds 80 degrees celcius which isn't that far off the nvidia variety, perhaps one of these blower/extractor versions will work much better -
> https://www.asus.com/au/Graphics-Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/


They might run at similar temps, but the heat output is massively different. Heat is what matters for the internal of the case. The 390 would dump too much heat into the case.


----------



## qhash

My build is right now GTX970, 4690k at x37 w/ stock cooler and 600W SFX-L from Silverstone. I believe that stock cooling abrupts the airflow significantly. Eventually my temperatures are: CPU 76C, GPU 67C, chipset 41C, system not very noisy, located inside the cabinet for home A/V system (not so well ventilated). I do not have the HDD in the upper side but I would be suprised seeing 40+ on a HDD there. Especially, that the safe temperature for the drives in an enterprise environment is 27C. I am aware that laptop/consumer drives might have some less tight demands, but I think it is wise to keep drives as cool as possible. Right now I have a Scythe Gentle Typhoon 800rpm at the front which will be replaced with a Kraken X31 (I had it for 10 days and no time to install it







). I wonder if the system temp will change. Maybe I will buy an USB thermal sensor so I can check the ambient temps inside the chassis before and after X31 installation.

PS: I have revision 1.0, replaced the mobo three times, and did not damage the cables.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> If the SilverStone distributor in your country is not importing certain SilverStone product that you want, definitely speak up and let them know! Many of our resellers/distributors are willing to special order products if they don't have them as their regular stock. You may also call or write directly to us so we can help you locate a reseller that is willing to sell to your country.


i have access to two retailers on that list, i haven't tried asking them for specific parts though, would it cost more than usual?

i use to need an SFX PSU when i still had an SFF case, i had been eyeing one of those PSUs from your products and they weren't easily purchasable.
now that i've switched back to a regular case (as it was cheaper to get an MATX CASE + ATX PSU), i didn't need an SFX PSU anymore.


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> so some kind of good news, i thought my cable management was good but after 2 more
> I have a feeling that an open gtx 970 is going to cause similar issues in this tiny case, my r9 390 never exceeds 80 degrees celcius which isn't that far off the nvidia variety, perhaps one of these blower/extractor versions will work much better -
> https://www.asus.com/au/Graphics-Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/
> 
> if anyone has any experience with one of those or even just a standard 970 i'd love to read your impressions on temps, especially if you have a 3.5" hdd, i suspect most will have their hdd cooking just like mine during gaming
> 
> cheers Axeia, been thinking about that, a 2.5 external wont be too bulky and might just work, might be a challenge to find a small one that keeps things cool, will dig around


You're welcome, I do have a GTX 970 but no 3.5mm HDD. I'd imagine any HDD would get quite toasty though. If you want less heat in the case itself you would indeed want a blower style of cooler on the videocard which exhausts the heat out of the back.

I think the solution you mentioned yourself along with the changes you already made would be sufficient / put your mind at ease. Get a more powerful fan for the AIO, Silverstone Air Penetrator comes to mind.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i have access to two retailers on that list, i haven't tried asking them for specific parts though, would it cost more than usual?


If the parts aren't regular retail items, they may cost more. Shipping and handling costs aside, there is no reason for our resellers to charge more than fair market prices for our retail products.


----------



## mita757

Hi everyone this is my first post here in this awesome thread with lots of info.

I have a question for you guys about which AIO kit would be better to go with a 6600K in my SG-13 (I am planning a mild overclock 4.2/4.4Ghz).
Here where I live I can only get the H60 or H80I GT. Knowing the H80I GT p/p does not fit in the SG-13 you guys think I should go with a H60 or get the H80I GT and use it in single fan configuration?.


----------



## styygeli

H80i will fit, just barely, in push/pull config. Pics at http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1130#post_24503974.


----------



## mita757

Thanks for your reply styygeli ;

I am aware of that post ..H80i barely fits but problem is I can only buy the H80i GT (model with thicker 49 mm radiator) where I live.
That would only fit in single fan config.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> _snip~_


Thank you for the input. But I already have all of the components so really cant consider what you have just said. I just did an intake from above for my sfx PSU and front exhaust(removed the filter). Im still try to hook up a reference cooler(prolly a 970) but what im using right now is a Sapphire 260x open aired one and temps for the gpu is around 75-82 under load and 45-60 under normal use. cpu temps never gone over 55 degrees with my scythe big shuriken rev 2. mobo temps are under 50 too in gaming and normal use. Though running prime95 with my setup causes my mobo to hit 85 and cpu around 95 (yes its not good but it wont reach that high on my normal use). Still waiting for a good CFM fan for my exhaust though(im just using a spare Corsair 120SP one). pics of my build below. sorry im bad at cable management.









oh. and everything is in degrees Celsius.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Thank you for the input. But I already have all of the components so really cant consider what you have just said. I just did an intake from above for my sfx PSU and front exhaust(removed the filter). Im still try to hook up a reference cooler(prolly a 970) but what im using right now is a Sapphire 260x open aired one and temps for the gpu is around 75-82 under load and 45-60 under normal use. cpu temps never gone over 55 degrees with my scythe big shuriken rev 2. mobo temps are under 50 too in gaming and normal use. Though running prime95 with my setup causes my mobo to hit 85 and cpu around 95 (yes its not good but it wont reach that high on my normal use). Still waiting for a good CFM fan for my exhaust though(im just using a spare Corsair 120SP one). pics of my build below. sorry im bad at cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh. and everything is in degrees Celsius.


prime95 is no good for haswell, the AVX extension causes a power bug that literally burns it, causing a huge spike in heat and power consumption.

your setup still looks spacious, if i remember right big shuriken uses scythe's slim fan, had you tried swapping it for a much stronger fan? e.g. gentle-thypoon, or maybe NF-P12.
this would improve your CPU temps by quite a bit at the very least.

front intake solves a lot of heat problems, since the overall airflow can at least go through most parts, specially the GPU, RAM and HDDs to some extent.

its better to use the airflow path that uses the PSU as the exhaust duct for the CPU HSF.
the standard top-down fan for a pancake HSF would end up sucking back the heated air that goes towards the I/O where theres no exit (exhaust).
this can cause elevated VRM temps, and other components like the network chip if its close by.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> prime95 is no good for haswell, the AVX extension causes a power bug that literally burns it, causing a huge spike in heat and power consumption.
> 
> your setup still looks spacious, if i remember right big shuriken uses scythe's slim fan, had you tried swapping it for a much stronger fan? e.g. gentle-thypoon, or maybe NF-P12.
> this would improve your CPU temps by quite a bit at the very least.
> 
> front intake solves a lot of heat problems, since the overall airflow can at least go through most parts, specially the GPU, RAM and HDDs to some extent.
> 
> its better to use the airflow path that uses the PSU as the exhaust duct for the CPU HSF.
> the standard top-down fan for a pancake HSF would end up sucking back the heated air that goes towards the I/O where theres no exit (exhaust).
> this can cause elevated VRM temps, and other components like the network chip if its close by.


Im still thinking if I should changing my HSF's fan since im getting a 40C temp on idle. And my biggest concern on using my psu as an exhaust is, since im using SFX, i Think the fans will spin a a very fast rate at the same time not cooling the chokes/capacitor good enough. Ill plan to use the front fan as an intake once i get a hold of a blower type gpu (really eye-ing the ASUS 970 Turbo). ill use that as an exhaust for the other hot air


----------



## epic1337

SFX fan doesn't really add much to the airflow, but the inverted fan on the CPU HSF would push a hell lot of air instead.

the chokes and VRM would be fine with just a cool draft, its worse when hot air blows over them which a down-draft from the standard fan orientation pancake HSF would do.
i mean imagine which would feel colder, a cool gentle breeze, or a scorching hot air from a hair dryer CPU exhaust?


----------



## baii

Finished my temporary build because 290x coil whine is bugging me and going through some whine lottery..

g3258+H60
MSI z97i
MSI 290x Twin frozr (temp card), it does fits nicely btw








Cooler Master v650

My planned water cool GPU is on hold, I plan to cut the top of the case and fit the radiator outside, with the fan stay inside. Cut the back of the case so the PSU can be push back a bit.
Planned build
g3258+H60 front intake
290/290x + G10 + X31 top exhaust

Initially I plan to stack the 2 AIO radiator with 1 12mm fan and a 25mm fan, but cutting a top exhaust seem to be better both temp/noise wise. I tested a little bit open air and stacking the h60 rad infront of x31 rad raise the temperature of the 290x for 5C under load.

For CPU cooling, with ambient around 20C, I can let the h60 go passive if the 3258 is not heavily overcloked, I also tried to fit the H60 rad under the PSU fan but not enough space, maybe possible with a SFX-L.


----------



## qhash

i wish i bought h60 instead of x31. its really loud, rattling very strange, especially when USB is plugged in. My advise os to avoid that product. i will update after the RMA process completes


----------



## baii

The h60 do have some clearance problem if you have a long PSU due to the stiff tube. Now the tube is actually pushing up my 140mm PSU up a bit.
Pump noise is definitely a pita. I have tried h60 h55 and x31. At 12v , the h60 is best in terms of sound quality and quantity. H55 come in second. Anyways, I can't stand any of them at 12v.
at 5v, the h60 is really good. The 55 is less loud(close up) than x31 but develop a weird cycle of noise, where the x31 is constant. The kraken g10 only take asetek head. And h60 tube is one big challenge if used for GPU.


----------



## fleetfeather

My PC sits right next to me on the desk, and given that my graphics card fans and psu fan don't spin at idle, the only possible noise sources are my AP-15's spinning at 400rpm, and the H60 pump at 12v....

I can't hear anything coming from the pump. The entire PC is inaudible.

Now I'm 24 years old, so it can't hardly be a case of "old age" causing deafness. The only possible explanations are that a) I've got some sort of outrageously good H60 sample, b) the reports from others have been greatly exaggerated, or c) others form a vocal minority who have poor samples

Edit: if you check my rig pictures by clicking below, you can actually see how close my SG13 is to my keyboard. As I said, I sit right next to my rig..


----------



## qhash

my h55 was almost inaudible as well, and my standards are high in that matter. x31 in an IT world of mine sounds like 20 years old truck diesel motor on the street when USB cable is plugged in.


----------



## artonink

i got myself a cheap deepcool 120k AIO since the original h55 developed a leak a couple of days in.. unfortunately the deepcool started making noises after running flawlessly for the first 2 weeks... its gotten progressively worse over the weekend and now sounds like a mini volvo..

never tried water cooling before... and never gone through an RMA process either.. is it just water cooling or has quality control lost the plot... i think i'll try the nepton 120xl next

still a little unhappy with my hdd temps, thinking of making a heat shield for my r9 390 with some 2.5mm thick perspex.. this might not end well


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Now I'm 24 years old, so it can't hardly be a case of "old age" causing deafness.


At 24 years your hearing is already degrading







, not to an extent where the differences here should be noticable though.

An explanation might indeed be found in differences between individual products and possibly your environment. For example if I have the window open just the noise of a gentle breeze will make it near impossible for me to hear either one of my PCs. If the window is closed (and I have rather well sound isolating double glass windows) I can definitely tell the PCs are on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*


More moving parts = more problem sources. So yes things are more likely to go wrong with water cooling as it's a fan+pump vs just a fan. That said you just seem to have a case of bad luck.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Just did a super-budget build. I wanted to keep it under $1,000 for 2 systems but I went over a bit. I already had some SSDs laying around from an older build so my total expense was around $1,200 for 2 complete systems, full peripherals and everything. The idea was to be able to run Skyrim with some mods at 1080p full. Worked out pretty well, just in time for my twin brothers' birthdays/christmas.

Painted with Plasti-Dip and swapped case LEDs to match. I originally wanted to paint the black mesh on the front white but I was concerned any paint would clog the vents and leave the thing ugly.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hgM8TW


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Just did a super-budget build. I wanted to keep it under $1,000 for 2 systems but I went over a bit. I already had some SSDs laying around from an older build so my total expense was around $1,200 for 2 complete systems, full peripherals and everything. The idea was to be able to run Skyrim with some mods at 1080p full. Worked out pretty well, just in time for my twin brothers' birthdays/christmas.
> 
> Painted with Plasti-Dip and swapped case LEDs to match. I originally wanted to paint the black mesh on the front white but I was concerned any paint would clog the vents and leave the thing ugly.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hgM8TW


That's cool awesome job!


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Just did a super-budget build. I wanted to keep it under $1,000 for 2 systems but I went over a bit. I already had some SSDs laying around from an older build so my total expense was around $1,200 for 2 complete systems, full peripherals and everything. The idea was to be able to run Skyrim with some mods at 1080p full. Worked out pretty well, just in time for my twin brothers' birthdays/christmas.
> 
> Painted with Plasti-Dip and swapped case LEDs to match. I originally wanted to paint the black mesh on the front white but I was concerned any paint would clog the vents and leave the thing ugly.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hgM8TW


Very cool. I don't think white would look as good


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That's cool awesome job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Very cool. I don't think white would look as good


Thank you both! I agree with you boost. Highly recommend this paint.


----------



## ocmat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> The h60 do have some clearance problem if you have a long PSU due to the stiff tube. Now the tube is actually pushing up my 140mm PSU up a bit.
> Pump noise is definitely a pita. I have tried h60 h55 and x31. At 12v , the h60 is best in terms of sound quality and quantity. H55 come in second. Anyways, I can't stand any of them at 12v.
> at 5v, the h60 is really good. The 55 is less loud(close up) than x31 but develop a weird cycle of noise, where the x31 is constant. The kraken g10 only take asetek head. And h60 tube is one big challenge if used for GPU.


Thank that's great input.
I've been reading almost half the thread trying to gather some information before posting.

I'm planning to do this build but my main concern at the moment is the cooler.
I've seen that the h80i is a very popular choice among SG13 buyers, but it seems to have been replaced by a GT version which is thicker (~100mm).
Does the new h80i GT fit?
If not what's the next best option, I was considering

Cosair h75 or 60
Kraken X31
Seidon 120M or Nepton 120XL
Silverstone TD03-E
What's my best option? Did I forget one?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmat*
> 
> Thank that's great input.
> I've been reading almost half the thread trying to gather some information before posting.
> 
> I'm planning to do this build but my main concern at the moment is the cooler.
> I've seen that the h80i is a very popular choice among SG13 buyers, but it seems to have been replaced by a GT version which is thicker (~100mm).
> Does the new h80i GT fit?
> If not what's the next best option, I was considering
> 
> Cosair h75 or 60
> Kraken X31
> Seidon 120M or Nepton 120XL
> Silverstone TD03-E
> What's my best option? Did I forget one?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


the GT version will not fit in push pull as you said, it is thicker yeah.
sorry I can't comment on the other coolers and I don't know.

One thing my Silverstone Strider psu is pretty loud, loudest fan in my build and it can be sometimes annoying though it sits less than half a metre from me
Mine is the 600w version, not sure how the 500w compares. But they are good because of the 140mm length and nice cables


----------



## baii

Stick with those flexible tube variant unless you find certain pump appealing. Imo get the cheaper one then get a decent fan. The stock fan usually are not that great.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocmat

What do you mean by flexible tube variant?
I think at first I'll stick with the stock fan, because otherwise it starts to add up quickly, $80 for the aio wc and then another $20-40 for new fans







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> Stick with those flexible tube variant unless you find certain pump appealing. Imo get the cheaper one then get a decent fan. The stock fan usually are not that great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmat*
> 
> 
> Cosair h75 or 60
> Kraken X31
> Seidon 120M or Nepton 120XL
> Silverstone TD03-E
> What's my best option? Did I forget one?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


I've been reading some reviews

Looks like the Seidon 120M is slightly larger than 120mm vertically according to this review. This could be a problem, has anyone had any success?

Otherwise in terms of performance vs noise it looks like it is:
H80i, Nepton 120XL > Kraken X31, Seidon 120M, H75, Tundra TD03

I've seen conflicting results between the H75, X31 and Nepton/Seidon

I'm leaning towards the H75 or X31 as I have seen in this thread at least one other person using it.
The Nepton 120XL might be a better performer but it's 88mm thick and I keep on seeing reports that it's vertically large and can have clearance problems in tighter space.


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Just did a super-budget build. I wanted to keep it under $1,000 for 2 systems but I went over a bit. I already had some SSDs laying around from an older build so my total expense was around $1,200 for 2 complete systems, full peripherals and everything. The idea was to be able to run Skyrim with some mods at 1080p full. Worked out pretty well, just in time for my twin brothers' birthdays/christmas.
> 
> Painted with Plasti-Dip and swapped case LEDs to match. I originally wanted to paint the black mesh on the front white but I was concerned any paint would clog the vents and leave the thing ugly.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hgM8TW


Looks really cool, but maybe paint the plastic behind the mash black, so blends "into" the mash?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycow*
> 
> Looks really cool, but maybe paint the plastic behind the mash black, so blends "into" the mash?


I like that the case color is pervasive throughout the build, including behind the mesh. I think it provides dimensionality and context for the mesh. Also, bending those tabs on the mesh back and forth really weakens them so I don't think I'll be deconstructing the front panel again.


----------



## Blanka

Hi all,

I recently completed my SG13 build. I owe a lot to this thread for helping me out. The details of my build include:

i5 6500 (3.2GHZ)
Noctua NH-L9i cooler
Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
Noctua NF-F12PWM
Silverstone SX500-LG
G.Skill DDR4-2133
Sapphire R380 4gb
Corsair 240gb SSD

I was particularly interested in how cool the build would stay. Playing Wticher 3 at 1440p on high, I haven't seen the the CPU go above 40 degrees celsius. The GPU is louder than I hoped and runs a little warm; when gaming it sits around 75 degrees celsius.

If anyone has any questions, please ask


----------



## baii

The x31 pump sound is loud and rattle with usb plug in, but the fan is decent(sound wise.)

I don't think they make much performance difference if they are 120mm.


----------



## ocmat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> The x31 pump sound is loud and rattle with usb plug in, but the fan is decent(sound wise.)
> 
> I don't think they make much performance difference if they are 120mm.


Ok Corsair H75 it is then. Thank you !


----------



## artonink

@Axeia picked up a cm nepton 120xl - rattling pump plus a droning fan







this is getting ridiculous

@ocmat 120xl does fit but it is a little tight, colormaster give you screws with pretty large heads on them so if your mainboards atx connector is inline with one of the fans mounting holes you might need another set for the bottom half... i also dropped one of the rubber fan mounts for a little extra clearance


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> @Axeia picked up a cm nepton 120xl - rattling pump plus a droning fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting ridiculous


The noise can be two different scenarios one not so bad and the other being a defective pump. The reason this can occur is that there may be air in the system as sometimes it can take several hours of operation and orienting the radiator to let the air go to the top of the AIO loop for it to work itself out. Generally most people new to water-cooling would not be familiar with this and mistake it for a faulty pump within the first few hours of operation as it will happen with custom loops as well.

Now if the noise continues to persist after X amount of time, then it could also be a defective pump and I suggest exchanging it to your retailer or applying for an RMA Request through our CM Fanzone with your purchase invoice and serial number at the following link:

*CM Fanzone:* https://account.coolermaster.com/LogOn.aspx

*RMA Request Guide:* http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/How-to-obtain-a-product-replacement-RMA/?l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1

Worse case you can simply exchange it through your retailer. This happens...


----------



## artonink

@hyp36rmax thanks, i tired rotating the system on every side but unfortunately the rattling persists, will be picking up a new one today


----------



## ocmat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> @hyp36rmax thanks, i tired rotating the system on every side but unfortunately the rattling persists, will be picking up a new one today


It's good to have your feedback before I buy the parts








I was looking into the Nepton 120XL, after reading an earlier of your comments I crossed the X31 off my list.
What's left is the H75 or the H80i GT in 1 fan config or 2 slim 15mm ones. I wish the original H80i was still available!


----------



## artonink

for what its worth im having a really difficult time finding a fully operational AIO, this is my 3rd from 3 different brands and they all had defects, corsair h55 leaked, deepcool pump sounded like my volvo and now the nepton with a minor rattle and droning fan... for what its worth the neptons performance is a different class entirely so im going to give it another shot..

for stock clocks they all performed rather well, the only consideration is probably fan noise and perhaps static pressure, could be useful in cooling the pch... but really not sure about that


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Hey guys!

Glad to see this forum is still active. I just bought this case and have been reading through here. What I'm wondering is, if I should water cool my GPU or my CPU. If I do the GPU, then I would probably get a shuriken rev2 for the CPU. Here's my parts list.

It is currently built with the below parts but I'm ordering a new PSU for space I think (600w Silverstone SFX) and I was thinking of getting a h75 and either putting it on the CPU or getting a seidon 120 and putting it on the GPU.

Temps are currently
CPU: idle(42c) load(82)
GPU: idle(51c) load(89)

CPU - i7 3770s
RAM - 2x4gb crucial
Cooler - Stock atm
MOBO - Gigabyte GA b75n
GPU - MSI gaming 290x 4g
PSU - Corsair cs750m
Storage - 256gb evo pro, 1tb hybrid 2.5" seagate


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Glad to see this forum is still active. I just bought this case and have been reading through here. What I'm wondering is, if I should water cool my GPU or my CPU. If I do the GPU, then I would probably get a shuriken rev2 for the CPU. Here's my parts list.
> 
> It is currently built with the below parts but I'm ordering a new PSU for space I think (600w Silverstone SFX) and I was thinking of getting a h75 and either putting it on the CPU or getting a seidon 120 and putting it on the GPU.
> 
> Temps are currently
> CPU: idle(42c) load(82)
> GPU: idle(51c) load(89)
> 
> CPU - i7 3770s
> RAM - 2x4gb crucial
> Cooler - Stock atm
> MOBO - Gigabyte GA b75n
> GPU - MSI gaming 290x 4g
> PSU - Corsair cs750m
> Storage - 256gb evo pro, 1tb hybrid 2.5" seagate


Hi I Can't Help... I can't help either.

Seriously though, if you go with GPU watercooling, you're either dumping your GPU heat onto all the other components or drawing dusty air onto them, if you do CPU cooling, the same but lower temperatures. Since it's a draw anyway, I'd do the GPU and put filters on all the panels, then have the fan draw the air from the GPU out. Expect to dust every few months.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Hi I Can't Help... I can't help either.
> 
> Seriously though, if you go with GPU watercooling, you're either dumping your GPU heat onto all the other components or drawing dusty air onto them, if you do CPU cooling, the same but lower temperatures. Since it's a draw anyway, I'd do the GPU and put filters on all the panels, then have the fan draw the air from the GPU out. Expect to dust every few months.


That's what i was worried about, the dust, but this is meant to just be a LAN party rig and it wouldn't get used to often(one or two weekends a month). So then it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I tend to build systems quite often and this just seemed like a test of what i could throw in this case and how small could it actually be. I saw someone here made their own dust filters so i might try that.

Only reason im using the 290x is because i got it off a friend for 150$ otherwise i would be using a 980 ref. because i like them so much in my main rig. But you gotta work with what you have right?

Is it worth it to get the SFX 600w PSU for space? or should i stick with my 140mm cs750?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> That's what i was worried about, the dust, but this is meant to just be a LAN party rig and it wouldn't get used to often(one or two weekends a month). So then it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I tend to build systems quite often and this just seemed like a test of what i could throw in this case and how small could it actually be. I saw someone here made their own dust filters so i might try that.
> 
> Only reason im using the 290x is because i got it off a friend for 150$ otherwise i would be using a 980 ref. because i like them so much in my main rig. But you gotta work with what you have right?
> 
> Is it worth it to get the SFX 600w PSU for space? or should i stick with my 140mm cs750?


Worth it, I feel. Cable length for these PSUs are shorter too so less of that headache, unless you're rolling your own. I get that. I made my own filters out of pantyhose. Sewed them right into the vents. Works well and fairly decent micron filtering. Don't stretch them when you sew them in, just lay them flat, single ply, and sew every single hole so your GPU fans don't suck the material in. This DID happen to me.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Glad to see this forum is still active. I just bought this case and have been reading through here. What I'm wondering is, if I should water cool my GPU or my CPU. If I do the GPU, then I would probably get a shuriken rev2 for the CPU. Here's my parts list.
> 
> It is currently built with the below parts but I'm ordering a new PSU for space I think (600w Silverstone SFX) and I was thinking of getting a h75 and either putting it on the CPU or getting a seidon 120 and putting it on the GPU.
> 
> Temps are currently
> CPU: idle(42c) load(82)
> GPU: idle(51c) load(89)
> 
> CPU - i7 3770s
> RAM - 2x4gb crucial
> Cooler - Stock atm
> MOBO - Gigabyte GA b75n
> GPU - MSI gaming 290x 4g
> PSU - Corsair cs750m
> Storage - 256gb evo pro, 1tb hybrid 2.5" seagate


Do you mean the shrukien or big shrukien? The shrukien would need a sfx to fit or the psu will sit on top of it. the big shrukien is pretty picky about the motherboard, if you have the socket closer to expansion slot, it would block the slot.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocmat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Worth it, I feel. Cable length for these PSUs are shorter too so less of that headache, unless you're rolling your own. I get that. I made my own filters out of pantyhose. Sewed them right into the vents. Works well and fairly decent micron filtering. Don't stretch them when you sew them in, just lay them flat, single ply, and sew every single hole so your GPU fans don't suck the material in. This DID happen to me.


I had a similar question as well.
What am I better off with, the Silverstone SFX 500W Gold or SilverStone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W ?
I'm under the impression the advantage of having an ATX sized psu is negated by cable management.

Is the SG13 not the ATX-sized SG05 minus a slot-in drive and 0.5" more space for a GPU?
My GPU is 8.5" is there any advantage for the SG13 for the SG05 apart from being able to put 3 SSDs - I was thinking of 1SSD + 1HDD anyway?


----------



## Hegro

How is everyone doing? I have spent the last few days reading over this whole thread and I have completely fallen for this case.









I have a really bad habit of switching my setup too often but I am debating going back to ITX and I believe this is the case for me. I once had a 250d and the reason I believe I didn't like it was because it wasn't compact enough for me.

Here is where I need help. I have seen the CPU cooler topic beaten to death but I still need some advice on what my best option would be. Should I go air or water? I have yet to see a R9 Nano card in one of these cases but I have seen someone mention it. I would 100% go with a reference 980 Ti(for the blower) *BUT* I have already purchased the XL2730Z and the monitor utilizes freesync which is AMD specific as I am sure everyone knows. I am extremely concerned about the CPU and GPU temperatures and would like to do everything I can keep them as low as possible. I have a 4690k that will have a slight overclock on it. Would air cooling be the best option with the the CPU fan flipped to vent into the PSU to exit the case? Money isn't a huge issue here I just want a well performing build that doesn't suffer from heat strokes.

*All areas that are needing addressed*

_Mobo:_ As of now I just plan on going with the ASUS Z97I-Plus. I don't think there are any issues really with individual motherboards concerning this chassis, all personal preference as usual.
_CPU cooler:_ As I have already highlighted above. This is the area I am most concerned about. Would an air setup exhausting through the PSU provide the best cooling for my CPU and GPU or should I also be looking into water cooling.
_PSU:_ I am stuck between the ST45SF-G and the SX500-LG. I actually had originally planned on sticking with the ST45SF-G to get as much empty space in the case as possible but I barely see anyone opting for the SFX model. Almost everyone that does SFX is going with the 500w SFX-L. I like the smaller one just because it is that. Smaller and more room for other things. However I want to get whatever will help me get the lowest temperatures inside this case.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 Nano 4GB Video Card ($584.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2730Z 144Hz 27.0" Monitor (Purchased)
*Total:* $624.97
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-31 19:20 EDT-0400_

Thank you greatly for any help and experience that anyone can help me with. This will be my every day PC build and I will be using it a lot. I am just looking for a smaller footprint on my desktop and can't get over how fun this little case looks.


----------



## Axeia

tbh if it was me I'd go for a Fury X, nearly costs the same, better performance.
The regular fury is nice for cases that don't fit a full sized card and can't fit watercooling and that is it in my opinion.
Can fit a full sized card? 980TI has better bang a buck.
Can fit watercooling? Its X brother performs better, the normal fury kinda falls in between a Fury X and Nvidia 970 GTX performance wise while it's price is a lot higher than the 970 and the X costs nearly the same.

So in your case I would scratch that PowerColor Radeon R9 off the list and add the XFX Fury X. I don't think either power supply would make a huge change. I'd add a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP for keeping the CPU cooled.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

[dup post]


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegro*
> 
> How is everyone doing? I have spent the last few days reading over this whole thread and I have completely fallen for this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really bad habit of switching my setup too often but I am debating going back to ITX and I believe this is the case for me. I once had a 250d and the reason I believe I didn't like it was because it wasn't compact enough for me.
> 
> Here is where I need help. I have seen the CPU cooler topic beaten to death but I still need some advice on what my best option would be. Should I go air or water? I have yet to see a R9 Nano card in one of these cases but I have seen someone mention it. I would 100% go with a reference 980 Ti(for the blower) *BUT* I have already purchased the XL2730Z and the monitor utilizes freesync which is AMD specific as I am sure everyone knows. I am extremely concerned about the CPU and GPU temperatures and would like to do everything I can keep them as low as possible. I have a 4690k that will have a slight overclock on it. Would air cooling be the best option with the the CPU fan flipped to vent into the PSU to exit the case? Money isn't a huge issue here I just want a well performing build that doesn't suffer from heat strokes.
> 
> *All areas that are needing addressed*
> 
> _Mobo:_ As of now I just plan on going with the ASUS Z97I-Plus. I don't think there are any issues really with individual motherboards concerning this chassis, all personal preference as usual.
> _CPU cooler:_ As I have already highlighted above. This is the area I am most concerned about. Would an air setup exhausting through the PSU provide the best cooling for my CPU and GPU or should I also be looking into water cooling.
> _PSU:_ I am stuck between the ST45SF-G and the SX500-LG. I actually had originally planned on sticking with the ST45SF-G to get as much empty space in the case as possible but I barely see anyone opting for the SFX model. Almost everyone that does SFX is going with the 500w SFX-L. I like the smaller one just because it is that. Smaller and more room for other things. However I want to get whatever will help me get the lowest temperatures inside this case.
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 Nano 4GB Video Card ($584.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* BenQ XL2730Z 144Hz 27.0" Monitor (Purchased)
> *Total:* $624.97
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-31 19:20 EDT-0400_
> 
> Thank you greatly for any help and experience that anyone can help me with. This will be my every day PC build and I will be using it a lot. I am just looking for a smaller footprint on my desktop and can't get over how fun this little case looks.


Hegro,

I have done 4 builds with this case and I love it too, and your questions are definitely valid concerns.

I can't emphasize enough how important the cooling is on this case. At a maximum, you have 140cmms of surface area available for cooling so use all of it. I would suggest Noctua's Industrial 140mm NF-14 3000 RPM fans, not because you have to run your case at 3000 RPMs but because you _can_ if you need to, like on a hot day or under significant load. I would also go with an SFX fan with a 120mm fan _if_, such as the 500XL, for the same reason as above; to maximize potential cooling should the need arise. The extra area a smaller PSU would provide is nice for cable management but, considering the difference between this and the SFX model is so small compared to, say an ATX PSU, I don't think a PSU with an 80mm fan using 80-90% load is practical for daily driving. I would also rotate the PSU fan-side up and exhaust PSU heat passively when the fan is off and to isolate system heat and PSU heat.

Water-cooling the CPU is a really good idea. There's very little clearance between PSU and CPU on this rig so any cooler you choose is going to be low-profile so your CPU will run hot, especially a 4790k O/C. You can fit a 140mm H90 AIO in this case with minor manipulation. 2 of the builds below have this and stay below 50C under full load. If you aren't inclined to create brackets, 3M makes 20lb. tape designed for adhering items to the outside of your house, like house numbers, which you could easily use to mount the radiator. Definitely worth it.

If your GPU is using a cooler other than blower-style, all the more reason to use a high-rpm 140mm fan on the front of the case to push excess heat out all the exhaust holes.

Builds :
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/KvGfrH
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/qV8KHx
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hgM8TW

Good luck!


----------



## kokobash

Sorry cant quote at the moment since im on phone but for those who will be using an sfx psu. You could potentially go for scythe's big shuriken rev 2b and change the fan to a regular 25mm static pressure ones. Im still thinking if i should go for fury x or a ref cooler 980ti. And as for using 140mm fans for the front, i had the id cooling fan before but for some reasons im having trouble with the front io cables in the front. So its better imo to go for a good 120mm fan


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Sorry cant quote at the moment since im on phone but for those who will be using an sfx psu. You could potentially go for scythe's big shuriken rev 2b and change the fan to a regular 25mm static pressure ones. Im still thinking if i should go for fury x or a ref cooler 980ti. And as for using 140mm fans for the front, i had the id cooling fan before but for some reasons im having trouble with the front io cables in the front. So its better imo to go for a good 120mm fan


Koko I'm sorry but this is really terrible advice. You're advising people to use a fan with less airflow in a case with 1 intake because _you_ are having trouble with cable routing? That's like telling people not to drive because you lost your license. Check my builds for pictures on how to route your IO cables with this fan. It _can_ be done both with stock and custom fan mounts.


----------



## kokobash

trouble in terms of closing the case. i really cant mod my case to adjust the fan position but with the current setting, if i push to place the 140mm, the front cables will be in a very awkward situation.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> trouble in terms of closing the case. i really cant mod my case to adjust the fan position but with the current setting, if i push to place the 140mm, the front cables will be in a very awkward situation.


Are all of your front IO cables routed through the wide cutout below the fan in the center? Is it primarily the USB 3.0 bit that's giving you trouble? If so, try mounting the fan with long twist ties first to determine fit. They really did include way too long a USB cable.


----------



## Hegro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Hegro,
> 
> I have done 4 builds with this case and I love it too, and your questions are definitely valid concerns.


Thank you very much for the detailed reply! I really really want to do a build in this case I just need to hammer out the details. What do you think about the other comments and putting a Fury X in the case? That would solve my GPU cooling issues I believe. If I went that route how would you address air cooling the CPU and fan orientation on the psu? Also what PSU with the Fury X? Pcpartpicker is telling me I am at 451w with a Fury X and I feel like that is too close to the 500w limit of the Sfx-l. I also have a HDD that needs to fit in this case as well. Thanks again for any help and direction.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegro*
> 
> Thank you very much for the detailed reply! I really really want to do a build in this case I just need to hammer out the details. What do you think about the other comments and putting a Fury X in the case? That would solve my GPU cooling issues I believe. If I went that route how would you address air cooling the CPU and fan orientation on the psu? Also what PSU with the Fury X? Pcpartpicker is telling me I am at 451w with a Fury X and I feel like that is too close to the 500w limit of the Sfx-l. I also have a HDD that needs to fit in this case as well. Thanks again for any help and direction.


I'm wondering if you won't have enough space to fit 2 120mm radiators and 1 fan in this case... water cool your GPU and CPU... let me run some numbers...

Sugo SG13 is 222mm W x 181mm H x 285mm D.
A mini-ITX board is 170m W x 170mm L.
The R9 Fury X has a 120mm W x 155mm H x 65mm D radiator.
A Corsair H80i is 120mm W x 152mm H x 38mm D.
Silverstone SFX SX600-G is 125mm W x 63.5mm H x 100mm D.

Go to the 600 Watt PSU. I don't think the 500 Watt has 2x8 PCI-E connectors, which you'll need for the R9 anyway, and you'll want to leave yourself a bit of room for OC and the +/- variation of all the components. Does your motherboard require an additional 8-pin EPS connector? Check the PSU pinout to be certain you have enough with the 600 Watt.



PSU pinout picture is from PSU page : http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en

With a single fan, this brings out radiator stack, exhausting from within the case outward as GPU > fan > CPU, to 128mm.
128mm radiator stack + 170mm board depth comes to 298mm, or roughly 13mm of overlap between stack and board. This would overlap the 24-pin, front IO and USB headers, but you might get away with it if you used low profile RAM modules.
128mm radiator stack + 100mm PSU depth + ~25mm for cable routing is ~253mm < 285mm total chassis depth to play with, however this will leave you with no room at the top for a hard drive. I would suggest a single 2.5" SSD on the floor mounts or foam tape one to the side of the PSU/on top of the another floor SSD. You don't have a lot of options here.

So a dual-radiator setup is conceivable, but difficult. you'll likely need to use the 140mm upper fan mounts to push the stack up and away from the board, then fab some metal offsets to compensate for the mount spacing. I also have no idea how you would cable manage the water tubing.

In conclusion, you're going to need 600 watts for this GPU and you're likely going to have to air-cool the CPU if you don't want to deal with the headache I've prescribed with the numbers above, but I'd love to see it! This case is $40 USD so if you can afford to, I'd suggest buying it and experimenting with cardboard cutouts of the different components and their dimensions. It worked for me.

If you're going to air cool the CPU, there are a lot of great low-profile air coolers on the market. As big as is possible. The manufacturer states a 61mm maximum cooler height, so maybe something like the Noctua NH-L9i, which is 37mm tall but supports 92mm fan of excellent quality.

Fan orientation is tricky. The only intake in your case would be a 120mm GPU-heated circle, so fresh air becomes a problem. If you would install filters (I suggest pantyhose) on every vent in the case, you would position the radiator as an exhaust and the CPU fan to draw air up from the board and out, but negative pressure is going to catch up with you and you will be dusting regularly. If you do the reverse, your system is going to run hot. I can't really advise on which method is better as that topic is hot.

In either case, a 3.5" HDD is out of the question. If you put a radiator in here, there is no longer room for one. You might get away with it, but you're sacrificing precious space (and generating unnecessary heat) with this component. Any reason you can't go to 2.5" SSDs?


----------



## Kade7596

tl;dr: I need to know if the ASUS P8Z77-I will physically fit in the SG13 if I'm using an AIO liquid cooler with the tubes routed along the same side of the system as the P8Z77-I's VRM daughterboard. It looks like the VRM board and the AIO cooler's tubing might interfere with one another.



Some background might be interesting.

About 3 years ago, I upgraded from an i3-540/H55/GTX460/4GB system in an SG07 to an i5-3570K/Z77/GTX660Ti/16GB system which is now in an SG13.

The motherboard is an *ASRock Z77E-ITX*. It ran well for 3 years and 2 months, then one day on a random Windows update reboot, I was greeted with a black screen and no POST.

After a lot of troubleshooting, I removed the graphics card and tested it in another PC, revealing that all components were working normally other than, presumably, the PCIe slot.

I RMA the first board which lasted 3 years and 2 months. I pay the $50 for "repair" for being out of warranty as well as $10~ for shipping to California from Ohio.

Two weeks later, I receive the first replacement. One of the USB 3.0 header pins is bent. I shrug and carefully straighten it. I rebuild the system. I carry the system to my desk. I power on the system... It's working.

I play a few games and go to sleep. Wake up, system still working fine. Windows update needs to reboot the system. I schedule it to reboot after I leave.

When I get home... black screen, no POST on power off/power on. Tons of troubleshooting time is spent. *Same. Exact. Problem.*

RMA first replacement. Receive second replacement one week later.

Rebuild system again. No POST. Re-rebuild. No POST. Clear CMOS. No POST. Clear CMOS again. POST. What?

System runs fine for 24 hours. Windows needs to reboot (as usual). Black screen, no POST. No amount of (very thoroughly) clearing CMOS/resetting UEFI fixes the problem this time. So I'm typing this using the iGPU. All components working normally including the i5-3570K and its iGPU (HD 4000), RAM, PSU, everything... but if I dare to drop a graphics card into the PCIe slot, nothing. Black screen, no POST. Remove graphics card, reset CMOS, works fine. Such bizarre behavior.

Therefore I'm going to replace the Z77E-ITX with the ASUS P8Z77-I, if possible.

This has been a harrowing (and expensive) two months. ;-_-


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

If an R9 295X2 can run fine off an aluminum 120 rad and dinky AIO, I don't see why a CPU+GPU can't be kept reasonable with a thick copper 120mm.


----------



## Waleh

So my SG13 came in today and it's V1.0. Based on a quick look, the connections look fine to me. Where should I be looking for the loose connections? I hope I don't have to RMA this.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> So my SG13 came in today and it's V1.0. Based on a quick look, the connections look fine to me. Where should I be looking for the loose connections? I hope I don't have to RMA this.


where the wires connect to the switch pcb at the top right (if facing the front panel). be careful how you handle them mind easily pulled off and broke the connection.


----------



## Hegro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> In either case, a 3.5" HDD is out of the question. If you put a radiator in here, there is no longer room for one. You might get away with it, but you're sacrificing precious space (and generating unnecessary heat) with this component. Any reason you can't go to 2.5" SSDs?


Okay so I guess the Fury option is out of the question. I do not want to venture into the unknown and get a ****ty result. I do not have the patience to tinker too much. I would rather build something right off the bat that I know will have a solid result.

Since that is the case, I am going to scratch the AMD dream as I want no GPU cooling issues. My build will be extremely similar to many other people's builds.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($71.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($149.99 @ Micro Center)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.98 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1541.90
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-03 10:06 EST-0500_

The CPU Cooler can still be up in the air but I need some me thing small enough to fit an hdd in the case. I do a decent amount of torrenting and need a hard drive to store everything. A large SSD is too expensive and I do not want to go external.

Going with the 500w sfxl as that is what everyone else does. I have heard nothing but positive things about it and it should be perfect paired with the Silverstone short/flat cable set.

Going with a 980 ti for the blower fan. There really isn't a good option like this on the newer amd cards and I need the performance for 1440p. I will be essentially wasting the freesync feature on my monitor BUT at least I will have 144hz. I might upgrade to a g-sync variant in the future but as of now I can't justify the $200 price increase for the g-sync monitors at 1440p.

One thing I do need some help on is picking a couple fans for the radiator. I was thinking a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s for the h60 in push-pull would produce respectable temperatures. The GTs are pricey though. Is there anything out there that is comparable for cheaper?

Any other thoughts on the build is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegro*
> 
> Okay so I guess the Fury option is out of the question. I do not want to venture into the unknown and get a ****ty result. I do not have the patience to tinker too much. I would rather build something right off the bat that I know will have a solid result.
> 
> Since that is the case, I am going to scratch the AMD dream as I want no GPU cooling issues. My build will be extremely similar to many other people's builds.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($71.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($149.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1541.90
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-03 10:06 EST-0500_
> 
> The CPU Cooler can still be up in the air but I need some me thing small enough to fit an hdd in the case. I do a decent amount of torrenting and need a hard drive to store everything. A large SSD is too expensive and I do not want to go external.
> 
> Going with the 500w sfxl as that is what everyone else does. I have heard nothing but positive things about it and it should be perfect paired with the Silverstone short/flat cable set.
> 
> Going with a 980 ti for the blower fan. There really isn't a good option like this on the newer amd cards and I need the performance for 1440p. I will be essentially wasting the freesync feature on my monitor BUT at least I will have 144hz. I might upgrade to a g-sync variant in the future but as of now I can't justify the $200 price increase for the g-sync monitors at 1440p.
> 
> One thing I do need some help on is picking a couple fans for the radiator. I was thinking a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s for the h60 in push-pull would produce respectable temperatures. The GTs are pricey though. Is there anything out there that is comparable for cheaper?
> 
> Any other thoughts on the build is appreciated. Thanks.


You sound so disappointed, almost sad! I had high hopes for the radiator stack experiment.

A couple comments on this build :

I get that you need large storage. Why not go with a single 2.5" 2TB HDD? They're plenty fast for torrenting and alongside an OS on SSD, no contest. Worth it, man. I did the same config for the orange and blue SG13s.

Does your monitor support a G-Sync module being installed? Some monitors do and they cost around $200 but it's cheaper than replacing the entire monitor. If you've already got a freesync module, It think it's likely.

Is 500W enough for the 980Ti? The Ti's TDP is 250 Watts, which is only 25 less than the R9 right?

Push/Pull for the G60 radiator will add 25mm of depth which may interfere with the hard drive tray if you _do_ decide to go with a 3.5" HDD, which I think isn't necessary.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> where the wires connect to the switch pcb at the top right (if facing the front panel). be careful how you handle them mind easily pulled off and broke the connection.


Alright, thanks mate. I looked at the connection and it seemed fine but I will handle it carefully to avoid any issues. Is the problem mainly that the white/blue wires slip out of place easily?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Alright, thanks mate. I looked at the connection and it seemed fine but I will handle it carefully to avoid any issues. Is the problem mainly that the white/blue wires slip out of place easily?


The problem is Silverstone soldered the wire strands to the PCB, then sealed the solder joint but did not seal the wire insulation to the PCB so that any flex of the wire assembly bends the already brittle wire strands and they snap where they are exposed at the insulation, forcing you to melt away the toxic sealant to re-solder the joint.

If you apply a liberal bead of hot glue to the entire area, you will save yourself this trouble.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> The problem is Silverstone soldered the wire strands to the PCB, then sealed the solder joint but did not seal the wire insulation to the PCB so that any flex of the wire assembly bends the already brittle wire strands and they snap where they are exposed at the insulation, forcing you to melt away the toxic sealant to re-solder the joint.
> 
> If you apply a liberal bead of hot glue to the entire area, you will save yourself this trouble.


Do you mind showing me a picture (if you have one on hand) of exactly where I should be applying my glue gun? This is my first time building a PC







Also, the hot glue doesn't have a negative effect on the wires or anything else?


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegro*
> 
> Okay so I guess the Fury option is out of the question. I do not want to venture into the unknown and get a ****ty result. I do not have the patience to tinker too much. I would rather build something right off the bat that I know will have a solid result.
> 
> --
> The CPU Cooler can still be up in the air but I need some me thing small enough to fit an hdd in the case. I do a decent amount of torrenting and need a hard drive to store everything. A large SSD is too expensive and I do not want to go external.


Let's stick with the known then.

*Videocard*
The case will fit 120mm watercoolers up to 90mm depth.
The Fury X has a 120mm rad 6,5cm thick - all clear in this regard. This works and gives you freesync and a mighty powerful graphics card.

*Storage*
Moving on to storage - you want one (cheap) big disk for storage + a SSD for the OS/Games, correct?.
May I suggest a Hitachi Travelstar 7K1000 (2.5" but still 7200rpm) or a Seagate ST1000LM014 (2.5", hybrid 'SSHD'). Either one of those disks would give you the storage you're looking for (1TB) without breaking the bank and performance would still be more than good enough to game from in case your SSD fills up.

Another alternative to keep as much (physical) space free in your case as possible is not go for 2.5" disk for the SSD but stick one on the motherboard. The ASUS Z97I-Plus you picked has a M.2 slot, if your SSD is still under the trade-in period send it back and get a refund. Then buy a Crucial MX200 500GB (M.2 2260), it's lighter, smaller and works just as good.

[edit]Just looked it up and the M.2 socket is flush with the motherboard according to page 21 of the manual so it doesn't interfere with the CPU cooler[/edit]

*Powersupply*
Okay that's storage and GPU sorted. That leaves CPU-cooling and PSU to go. Let's start with seeing how powerful the PSU needs to be. Going by the numbers from hardware.info worst case their whole system used 412W, this is with a 140W Core i7. Where as you plan on using a 84W Intel Core i5-4690K.

*Conclusion*: a 450W-500W power supply would be more than plenty. The SX500-LG will do nicely, provides plenty of power and for a SFX PSU it has a nice big fan. The space this frees up let's you mount a bigger, better CPU cooler. It also comes with the 2x 8 pin PCI-E connectors needed for the fury X.
_If you wonder why is the power usage of the Fury X is so different from recommended specfications of the Fury X itself - it's because a B-Brand power supply doesn't deliver its rated level. As many power supply tests have shown low-quality power supplies will just crumble when tested to give their rated levels over a longer period of time.
High quality units such as those from Silverstone won't break a sweat and sometimes even go beyond their rated levels._

*CPU Cooler*
The radiator slot is taken by the videocard so if we don't want to do weird things like custom loops or stacking radiators on top of eachother that leaves us with air-cooling as the only option.
I theorycrafted a few pages ago that using a SFX power supply would bump the default CPU clearance in the case up from 61mm to 86,7mm. If I use hardware.info to filter on CPU-coolers that fit this size then the
The best CPU-cooler I could find that fits in that size is the Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP. Rated up to a TDP of 130W.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Do you mind showing me a picture (if you have one on hand) of exactly where I should be applying my glue gun? This is my first time building a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the hot glue doesn't have a negative effect on the wires or anything else?




There is one screw holding the botton assembly together. just apply hot glue directly to the joint and cover the wire insulation and PCB.

No negative effect, but don't let the heating mechanism touch the wire insulation or it will melt.


----------



## baii

There is enough space to stack 2 120mm aio rad(kraken g10) and 1 25mm fan, maybee able to put a 12 mm aswell (my plan). I decide not to cut the outer case but stick to stacking 2 aio rad after checking the Temps in open air. At 18ish ambient. With 1 25mm x31 fan at 1000rpm and a 12 mm fan at 700 rpm, cpu temp hardly break 70 and gpu top at 70ish in my usage. This is delidded 4770k at 3.9 undervolted and a 290x with xtu stress test and my demanding madvr play back for 10 min.

The only thing stopping me from putting it altogether is my 290x coil whine like ...., and 2 low rpm fan is dead silence...


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Is there an easy fix if you accidentally ripped off the power button/power button led wires (the top two wires)? I've built two PCs in this case and each freaking time the two wires, despite how fragile I am with them, have ripped off.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Is there an easy fix if you accidentally ripped off the power button/power button led wires (the top two wires)? I've built two PCs in this case and each freaking time the two wires, despite how fragile I am with them, have ripped off.


just solder them back, unless you don't know how to.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I still think the MCR140X would be perfect in a SG13. You get the pump and res mounted on the rad which bolts up front. For whatever reason I've never seen a build log with one though....


i'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that the pump/res is blocking half of the airflow from the rad ?


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that the pump/res is blocking half of the airflow from the rad ?


I investigate that a bit but that thing is 90mm, so you need to fit the fan outside for it to work.


----------



## artonink

ended up going with silverstones td03-e, pleasantly surprised with the performance... fans needed some mods to make them quiet tho
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/66WXsY

i think static pressure is pretty important on this case, add pressure really helped keeping the 3.5" hdd and PCH cool


----------



## kokobash

Open air 980ti or blower style? Doing a front intake and passive exhaust?


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Do you think the "quiet" version of the SG13 is worth it? According to this review here: http://www.techspot.com/review/959-silverstone-sugo-sg13/page4.html , the difference between the regular one and the 'quiet' model is entirely on the cpu temperatures. The silent/solid model is 6C hotter at load.

However, I'd imagine the GPU, PSU, and CPU cooler all not having anything between them and the listener/user would probably be louder and the front 'silent' panel is mostly a marketing gimmick. I'd also imagine you'd have to turn up your cpu cooler/front fan or aio fans higher to compensate for the higher temps. Not sure what you all think, though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that the pump/res is blocking half of the airflow from the rad ?


It's not _that_ bad...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> I investigate that a bit but that thing is 90mm, so you need to fit the fan outside for it to work.


You can mount it in different orientations, I'm sure there's a way to get it to clear the PSU, or just use a SFX PSU. I think the MCR140 is the easiest way to get a full loop in the 13, as even with an Apogee Drive you'd still need a res of some sorts.


----------



## artonink

was an easy choice for me, i prefer the meshed look, besides the solid version is made out of plastic... that being said it might dampen sound if you are facing the unit when in use otherwise i doubt there would be much difference

my system is barely audible but I do have a GPU that passively cools when on idle and i adjusted the AIO fans from 1500 RPM to 550RPM


----------



## lifeisabsurd

I agree. I'm not sure exactly how much sound would actually be isolated or dampened by a fairly thin piece of plastic. I usually have my case on the side of my desk parallel to it, so I don't think it'll be too big of a benefit. I'll choose the regular one. It'll save me a few dollars and it seems like the better choice.

Would you say an AIO cooler is a must (like a Corsair H75) or would I be fine with a low-profile air cooler like the Noctua NH-L9i or Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B?

I'll probably use a GTX 970 and an SFX-L PSU with it (though, I know any 140mm psu would work).


----------



## Axeia

If you will be having your case on the right hand side I wouldn't worry about it. The amount of sound escaping the ventilation holes for the videocard will definitely be a lot more.
Even if you don't, considering the fan has to work harder to get more air the differences are most likely negligible, just go for whichever version you find more attractive.


----------



## jisu

I'm about to bite the bullet on this case and hope to draw some wisdom from this thread.

Is it worth getting an intake fan if I'm getting the solid panel version?

What's the consensus on HSFs? I was thinking of getting a Cryorig C7 but I found out the fan pushes into the heatsink and it doesn't look like I can flip it.

There should really be an FAQ on the first page of this thread!

Here's my build so far, with a combination of new and old parts

Case: SG13B-Q
PSU: Corsair AX860i
CPU: i5-6500
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB
MB: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WiFi
RAM: Crucial 2x8GB DDR4
SSD: OWC 2.5" 240g / Samsung m.2 500g

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Kade7596

Reposting since my initial post got buried in less than a day...









I (_*really*_) need to know if ASUS motherboards with a *VRM daughter-board* can peacefully coexist in the SG13 with a 120mm AIO CPU cooler (Cooler Master Nepton 120XL), radiator mounted in the front, tubes routed along the same side of the system as the VRM daughterboard.

It looks like the VRM board and the AIO cooler's tubing might interfere with one another, and I'd like to be sure they won't before I make a purchase to replace my dead-ish ASRock Z77E-ITX.

Anyone have one of these sort of ASUS motherboards in an SG13/06/05? Surely someone...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Reposting since my initial post got buried in less than a day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I (_*really*_) need to know if ASUS motherboards with a *VRM duaghter-board* can peacefully coexist in the SG13 with a 120mm AIO CPU cooler (Cooler Master Nepton 120XL), radiator mounted in the front, tubes routed along the same side of the system as the VRM daughterboard.
> 
> It looks like the VRM board and the AIO cooler's tubing might interfere with one another, and I'd like to be sure they won't before I make a purchase to replace my dead-ish ASRock Z77E-ITX.
> 
> Anyone have one of these sort of ASUS motherboards in an SG13/06/05? Surely someone...


Yes, they can peacefully coexist. I would recommend a SFX unit though, as a ATX unit is going to be the tube's biggest routing hazard along that side of the case

I have a H60 with tubes routed alongside the SFX-L unit, and I have a VII Impact


----------



## Kade7596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yes, they can peacefully coexist. I would recommend a SFX unit though, as a ATX unit is going to be the tube's biggest routing hazard along that side of the case
> 
> I have a H60 with tubes routed alongside the SFX-L unit, and I have a VII Impact


Bleh, you quoted my typo. lol









Anyway, the power supply (already purchased) is one of Silverstone's 140mm depth (ATX) PSUs. Unfortunately it remains just as tall (height) as any other PSU, so you're right about the PSU getting in the way of the tubing -- it currently does, but the top tube comfortably flexes downward enough to get under the PSU. That said, there _is_ less room between the PSU and where the RAM/daughterboard would be. I suppose if the tubing is a problem on the VRM board-side, I can just flip the radiator and have the tubes on the GPU side. I hope.

Thanks for the reply, +rep, etc.

Edit: Another concern I had (just remembered) is the front panel USB 3.0 cable. Kinda worried about stretching it all the way to where the header is on the P8Z77-I, but... eh, I can buy an extension if it turns out I need one.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Bleh, you quoted my typo. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the power supply (already purchased) is one of Silverstone's 140mm depth (ATX) PSUs. Unfortunately it remains just as tall (height) as any other PSU, so you're right about the PSU getting in the way of the tubing -- it currently does, but the top tube comfortably flexes downward enough to get under the PSU. That said, there _is_ less room between the PSU and where the RAM/daughterboard would be. I suppose if the tubing is a problem on the VRM board-side, I can just flip the radiator and have the tubes on the GPU side. I hope.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, +rep, etc.
> 
> Edit: Another concern I had (just remembered) is the front panel USB 3.0 cable. Kinda worried about stretching it all the way to where the header is on the P8Z77-I, but... eh, I can buy an extension if it turns out I need one.




this is my case, you can see the tubes over the vrm. This is all I can give you at the moment to help judge


----------



## baii

The stiff tube for definitely is a pita, but most should be no problem with some wiggling. Plan how you twist the tube before final installation.

BTW, any got the replacement for the power button? Silver stone ask for my address and receipt few weeks ago and never heard back since.
Sent from my 306SH


----------



## Kade7596

Stiff tubing is the reason I exchanged a Corsair H80i GT for a Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL. More flexible tubing (the plasticy/ribbed type; feels a little cheaper/scarier, but it's more manageable) as well as a slightly thinner radiator which allowed for two fans to be used in push/pull.


----------



## kokobash

Just bought myself an MSI 980ti armor 2x edition and dimensions do fit even if it is a 10.9inches(277mm) card but the big problem is the clearance issue within its 8pin connector.







afaik the msi gaming edition for the 980ti will have a similar problem with this.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Just bought myself an MSI 980ti armor 2x edition and dimensions do fit even if it is a 10.9inches(277mm) card but the big problem is the clearance issue within its 8pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afaik the msi gaming edition for the 980ti will have a similar problem with this.


Oh bummer!!

Maybe you could squeeze a 90 degree adaptor or a more flexible cable in there? Pic below is of an extension designed to be as flat as possible.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> 
> 
> this is my case, you can see the tubes over the vrm. This is all I can give you at the moment to help judge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Stiff tubing is the reason I exchanged a Corsair H80i GT for a Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL. More flexible tubing (the plasticy/ribbed type; feels a little cheaper/scarier, but it's more manageable) as well as a slightly thinner radiator which allowed for two fans to be used in push/pull.


I went with the H90 specifically because of the depth and tube flexibility (traded a fat 120 for a thin 140). The tubes hinge at the block/pump joints so they can be manipulated with relative ease. Of course you can't just mount a 140mm radiator in this case without moving some things around... but the hinge mechanism is on some of Corsair's other AIOs.

The front USB 3.0 cable is very stiff and doesn't respond well to flexing because it's 2 separate cables that appear to have a natural curve to them; 1 might be shorter than the other? Also, that is an evil location to put USB 3.0 on an ITX board. That's like the front audio header for my ASUS Z97 ITX. I'm really surprised by that.

However, if you route the USB 3.0 cable under the radiator and to the left, it should be long enough to lay flat against the backside of the GPU and plug right in. I would suggest unscrewing the front IO assembly first and doing the routing that way, then reassembling when it's time to put the front cover on. I had to do this with the 980ti build (which didn't come with a backplate; unbelievable!) because I was worried about damaging components on the backend of the GPU.

For anyone curious, this is the board he's talking about.


----------



## slayersic

im planning to buy a corsair h80i gt cpu cooler, my question is - will i able to use the hard drive cage? im planning to use my 3.5 4tb hard drive for max storage, anyone?


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> im planning to buy a corsair h80i gt cpu cooler, my question is - will i able to use the hard drive cage? im planning to use my 3.5 4tb hard drive for max storage, anyone?


hi with the h80i GT you will not be able to run push/pull with both fans as this will be too thick.
This does not effect the harddrive cage unless you make the tubes come out the top.
What does restrict your harddrive cage is the length of your powersupply


----------



## jisu

Ok it looks like my question from last page got completely ignored so I'll ask again:

Is it worth getting an intake fan if I'm getting the solid panel version?


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jisu*
> 
> Ok it looks like my question from last page got completely ignored so I'll ask again:
> 
> Is it worth getting an intake fan if I'm getting the solid panel version?


yeah absolutely it still has side vents on the front panel to intake air, bit of a mesh filter and mine has gathered a little bit of dust so it does suck through both the side (present in both) and the front


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> yeah absolutely it still has side vents on the front panel to intake air, bit of a mesh filter and mine has gathered a little bit of dust so it does suck through both the side (present in both) and the front


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jisu*
> 
> Ok it looks like my question from last page got completely ignored so I'll ask again:
> 
> Is it worth getting an intake fan if I'm getting the solid panel version?


Agreed. No cooling is a very bad idea. In fact, go with a fan capable of high RPMs and as large as possible in case your system is overheating.


----------



## slayersic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> hi with the h80i GT you will not be able to run push/pull with both fans as this will be too thick.
> This does not effect the harddrive cage unless you make the tubes come out the top.
> What does restrict your harddrive cage is the length of your powersupply


thanks! so should i go with corsair h75 then or h60? i will not be overclocking.. (im using a sfx 600w powersupply btw)


----------



## Kade7596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> im planning to buy a corsair h80i gt cpu cooler, my question is - will i able to use the hard drive cage? im planning to use my 3.5 4tb hard drive for max storage, anyone?


The H80i GT doesn't interfere with the installation of a 3.5" HDD, but there are other issues to consider.
As mentioned previously, I had an H80i GT and returned it. The rigid tubing was difficult to work with.
It was manageable, but it wasn't the best fit for the SG13.

For example, during initial installation of the pump onto the motherboard/CPU, the stiff tubing actually resulted in a rotational pull that dislodged the heatsink/pump from its mounting bracket.
Then there's the problem of how difficult it was to push an ATX power supply down on top of the tubing, as they're routed underneath of the PSU regardless of radiator orientation...
I was also unable to adequately squeeze the top-most tube coming from the radiator to the underside of the back of the PSU, and so that required me to route the tubing along the side of the PSU...
...which meant that the tubing and the front panel USB 3.0 cable together pushed on the side panel/cover of the chassis, resulting in a visible bulge and a lot of strain...
...and someone already mentioned that it's not possible to use the H80i GT with both included fans. It's possible to replace them with fans which are 10-12mm depth fans, but that's added cost.
So there were my issues, point-by-point. Everyone likes bullet-points.

The Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL that I purchased to replace the H80i GT has the thickest radiator possible for the SG13. It's so perfectly-sized, in fact, that I was unable to use one of the thumb screws included in the box to attach the interior fan because the head of the thumbscrew occupies the same physical space as the 24-pin ATX power connector, both on my Z77E-ITX and the P8Z77E-I.

Edit: ...and as it turns out, I can use neither of the bottom thumbscrews because the head of the lower-right thumbscrew occupies the same physical space as the 8 pin power connector. lol. Going to have to find some flatter, more normal 120mm fan length screws to replace the thumbscrews that came with the Nepton 120 XL... not that it's been a problem to have the bottom half of the fan a little wobbly. Not even any extra noise, actually.


----------



## jisu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Agreed. No cooling is a very bad idea. In fact, go with a fan capable of high RPMs and as large as possible in car your system is overheating.


As large as possible up to 140mm right?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jisu*
> 
> As large as possible up to 140mm right?


Haha! Correct, but if you can fit that fan and run it at, oh I don't know, 30 RPM, you'd have more noise from the inductors than the fan!

+1 to smart ass, for those who play WL2.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Edit: ...and as it turns out, I can use neither of the bottom thumbscrews because the head of the lower-right thumbscrew occupies the same physical space as the 8 pin power connector. lol. Going to have to find some flatter, more normal 120mm fan length screws to replace the thumbscrews that came with the Nepton 120 XL... not that it's been a problem to have the bottom half of the fan a little wobbly. Not even any extra noise, actually.


I had a similar problem in my setup but if I rebuilt the system I might be able to squeeze the screws in.
The fans at high rpm rattled so loud it was ridiculous, like extremely loud.
I wedged in some folded thick carboard between the fan and 24pin connector and this has been my permanent solution for 4 months or so haha works perfect


----------



## Hegro

Welp, I think I am going to give up on my hopes of using this case. I much prefer this case as opposed to the Node 304 but it looks like that is what I am going to go ahead and use. With that case I can keep my NH-D14,PSU, SSD and HDD without running into any huge issues. If I went for the SG13B I would need to buy a new PSU, SSD, GPU, etc. Money isn't a huge issue but I feel like I can get more bang for my buck + cooler temps with the Node 304. I also will not be sacrificing too much size. Thanks for any help that anyone gave me, I believe I repped those who earned it. I will definitely still lurk here however and keep an eye on your builds.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Could I fit the XFX XTR 550W PSU, which has a length of 170mm, inside of the SG13 if I don't use the 3.5" tray? As in, I'll only be using an SSD in the build.

What if I use a Corsair H75 AIO cooler while?


----------



## MotO

Is there a clear answer to what 980 ti's will fit in this case? I've seen everything from them fitting fine with no cutting to the post on the previous page showing the power connections blocked off. I'm looking at the red MSI gaming edition over the EVGA since they appear to run quieter but supposedly the new one's are longer than 10.5" that they show in the specs page. Who's rolling a 980 ti and what kind? I just want one that stops the fans during desktop use.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Is there a clear answer to what 980 ti's will fit in this case? I've seen everything from them fitting fine with no cutting to the post on the previous page showing the power connections blocked off. I'm looking at the red MSI gaming edition over the EVGA since they appear to run quieter but supposedly the new one's are longer than 10.5" that they show in the specs page. Who's rolling a 980 ti and what kind? I just want one that stops the fans during desktop use.


The reference model fits, right? It is 10.5 inches. Well, if the Titan X fits, so should the GTX 980 Ti.

The GTX 970 Gaming 4G card that I have in my rig is a very tight fit and it is 269mm long.
The GTX 980 Ti version is 277mm long and I doubt it will fit.

EVGA cards with the ACX 2.0+ cooler should fit easily as they are 266.7mm or same length as reference card.


----------



## Hegro

The blower style reference cards are better for this case than the after market coolers I believe. People use the reference to blow the hot air out the back of the GPU instead of all over the inside of the case. The airflow for the case is already minimal as it is. No need to dump extra into it when you do not have to.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegro*
> 
> The blower style reference cards are better for this case than the after market coolers I believe. People use the reference to blow the hot air out the back of the GPU instead of all over the inside of the case. The airflow for the case is already minimal as it is. No need to dump extra into it when you do not have to.


Agreed. Especially if the card's TDP is higher than 200W.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Is there a clear answer to what 980 ti's will fit in this case? I've seen everything from them fitting fine with no cutting to the post on the previous page showing the power connections blocked off. I'm looking at the red MSI gaming edition over the EVGA since they appear to run quieter but supposedly the new one's are longer than 10.5" that they show in the specs page. Who's rolling a 980 ti and what kind? I just want one that stops the fans during desktop use.


It will fit but like what i had mention awhile ago, you will be having clearance issues with its 8 pin connector. Since both msi gaming and armor 2x version pcb are fairly similar. Unless you use the super flat 8pin extensions on what tiberius has suggested


----------



## Waleh

Hello all, I'm typing on my brand new PC







I built my first rig this past weekend in this little case. The components I used are found below. I am using an air cooler in here with the fan mounted in the opposite orientation on the CPU cooler. My load CPU temps in BF4 after a few hours of game play are around 55 degrees Celsius (28 degrees on idle). My GPU temps are around 72 degrees during load and 30 degrees on idle (I am using a blower style 970). Everything is at stock right now. My SSD is around 25 degrees. So far I'm loving this little beast! Thanks to all of you who helped me throughout the journey!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello all, I'm typing on my brand new PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first rig this past weekend in this little case. The components I used are found below. I am using an air cooler in here with the fan mounted in the opposite orientation on the CPU cooler. My load CPU temps in BF4 after a few hours of game play are around 55 degrees Celsius (28 degrees on idle). My GPU temps are around 72 degrees during load and 30 degrees on idle (I am using a blower style 970). Everything is at stock right now. My SSD is around 25 degrees. So far I'm loving this little beast! Thanks to all of you who helped me throughout the journey!


Have you done any overclocking mate? Curious as to how well that cooler would hold.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade7596

Random thought of the day:

If I wanted to mod the SG13 such that there would be a removable panel on the bottom / underside of the chassis allowing access to the backside of the motherboard... how would I get started on something like that? Cleanly cutting out the hole would be simple enough, but I'd then need something to cover it. Probably not magnetic. 4 thumbscrews and some thin rubber/foam padding around the edges, I guess. Local CNC shop? Where does one obtain a black painted/powdercoated sheet of steel?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

It's steel so a magnet makes sense to me.


----------



## baii

I upgraded to 4770k and aio rad attaching seem become less feasible.I think I find another solution, gonna do some cutting tomorrow to see if it works.


----------



## slayersic

decided to buy the corsair h60, im really disappointed that my silverstone nt06 pro is not compatible with this case


----------



## shine4t

So I bought this case for my new Mini ITX build.

I originally bought a cooler with it that I for some reason thought would fit, the Silverstone NT06-Pro, but it didn't fit. So I fitted it with the stock cooler to begin with and have been monitoring temps.

I don't really do rigorous stuff on my computer, I just play some CSGO and watch streams and **** around. But the temps when playing CSGO are at 80-85 C so I'm looking into another cooler.

What do people mostly recommend? I've seen single rad coolers being fit and would probably like to go in that direction, but just fitting a fan in the front of the case was a bit hard.

Also, I saw someone with this case have like shorter cables for his PSU and that really intrigued me, I have a Seasonic RM550 PSU, does anyone know if I need to get specific cables for that PSU or if any cables that have the right connectors would work? Anyone that can point me in the right direction with this ?

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> decided to buy the corsair h60, im really disappointed that my silverstone nt06 pro is not compatible with this case


Do you think it would fit with an SFX PSU?


----------



## shine4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you think it would fit with an SFX PSU?


Honestly just don´t know, the case is really snug in that area, so I´d think only super low profile air coolers would work, I honestly think the best way to go is a single rad water cooler like the Corsair H50, 60, 70 and 80 and what ever they are called.

I myself will probably go for one with a slim rad and just one fan because I don´t see myself fitting double sided fans and a thick rad, and like I said I don´t need super cooling and won´t be OCing unless maybe very slightly if the new cooler works well enough under stress from me


----------



## slayersic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you think it would fit with an SFX PSU?


nope it will not work, the silverstone nt06 pro cooler is just too tall, i really thought they are just the same psu layout (height) with sg05 since im using that case before.







btw im using the silverstone sx600-g psu


----------



## v1ks

Hello, all you happy people!

Planning to use this nice lil' case in a future build. Have glanced through some of the pages in this thread, but there's just so many of them that I sort of gave up in the process. My apologies if the questions have been already answered.









The build will be a budget gaming rig for some light to medium gaming at 1080p. Nothing fancy, no AAA titles at ultra settings.








So the few questions that are bothering me at the moment are:
- Should I get an SFX PSU for this case, even though ATX PSU's are supported. Less space taken up in the case -> more airflow? Any other benefits I'm missing here?
- Any point to cut the PSU cables to "needed" length and resleeve them in another attempt to improve airflow and make cable management less of a hassle (getting a fully modular unit for the build)?
- If I understand correctly, 140mm AIO rads are pretty much out of the question, since they cover the GPU cutout and 120mm AIO can only be used with a single fan? Would it be possible at all, to use 120 in push/pull, by using slim 13 or 15mm fans instead of normal 25mm ones? Would that actually improve the temps?

That's it for now...
Thanks for the best SG13 knowledge base on the web.









V.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ks*
> 
> Hello, all you happy people!
> 
> Planning to use this nice lil' case in a future build. Have glanced through some of the pages in this thread, but there's just so many of them that I sort of gave up in the process. My apologies if the questions have been already answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build will be a budget gaming rig for some light to medium gaming at 1080p. Nothing fancy, no AAA titles at ultra settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the few questions that are bothering me at the moment are:
> - Should I get an SFX PSU for this case, even though ATX PSU's are supported. Less space taken up in the case -> more airflow? Any other benefits I'm missing here?
> - Any point to cut the PSU cables to "needed" length and resleeve them in another attempt to improve airflow and make cable management less of a hassle (getting a fully modular unit for the build)?
> - If I understand correctly, 140mm AIO rads are pretty much out of the question, since they cover the GPU cutout and 120mm AIO can only be used with a single fan? Would it be possible at all, to use 120 in push/pull, by using slim 13 or 15mm fans instead of normal 25mm ones? Would that actually improve the temps?
> 
> That's it for now...
> Thanks for the best SG13 knowledge base on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.


The points you mentioned all go against your goal of a "budget "build.
1. Sfx psu are typically 20-30 more for the same quality. And 20ish mm ain't gonna buy you much choice.
2. That would require you to buy a crimper for about 20-40, which is a good investment imo and something I probably would do in future, but once you are into the hole of custom psu cable....
3. A single good quality 120mm 25mm rad fan with any of the thin rad aio your best bet for cost/perf.


----------



## styygeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ks*
> 
> Hello, all you happy people!
> - If I understand correctly, 140mm AIO rads are pretty much out of the question, since they cover the GPU cutout and 120mm AIO can only be used with a single fan?


I'm using H80i in push/pull config with the fans that came with it. Pictures somewhere a few pages back, maybe a bit more.

It's a tight fit.


----------



## v1ks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> The points you mentioned all go against your goal of a "budget "build.
> 1. Sfx psu are typically 20-30 more for the same quality. And 20ish mm ain't gonna buy you much choice.
> 2. That would require you to buy a crimper for about 20-40, which is a good investment imo and something I probably would do in future, but once you are into the hole of custom psu cable....
> 3. A single good quality 120mm 25mm rad fan with any of the thin rad aio your best bet for cost/perf.


1. Good call on the SFX PSU. To be perfectly honest with ya, I hadn't checked the prices before posting. The cheapest quality SFX PSU I could find over here (LV, EU) is the SST-SX500-LG at $80 while something like SST-ST50F-PB can be had for $58. Then again, we're comparing a Bronze unit VS a Gold unit. Are there any ATX alternatives you happen to know which have better price/performance? 500W is plenty for my needs.

2. Even though I have have a pin extractor kit and I know a guy who could lend me a crimper, I found this place and for the price they're asking, it sort of defeats the purpose to do it myself. Ordering the sleeve alone would cost me more than getting pre-sleeved cables cut to my required length from Chinaland.









3. At the moment, unless I find some pretty damn solid reasons to buy something else instead, I plan on getting a Maelstorm 120k. For some reason, this particular AIO costs dirt cheap over here, or perhaps, everything else costs more than it should. I don't know... as it stands, I can get the Maelstorm for $41. Tundra Lite, for example, is $61, and Seidon 120V around $50 and Kraken X31 whopping $82 and Corsair H80i even more - $93. The reviews that I've looked at so far, pretty much tell me that at stock CPU speeds all those AIOs perform within a couple of centigrades, I figured I might as well go with the Maelstorm.

Well, I guess I'll scratch the plans of running dual slim fans then... I was mostly curious if dual slim fans could actually outperform a single normal fan... as in, would they offer more static pressure and move more air. For some reason I can't seem to find any decent source, which would list static pressure measurements of slim fans...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *styygeli*
> 
> I'm using H80i in push/pull config with the fans that came with it. Pictures somewhere a few pages back, maybe a bit more.
> 
> It's a tight fit.


Thanks! I found the pictures... tight indeed! Sadly, the H80i is a bit too expensive. Actually it's twice as expensive as the Maelstorm I've set my eyes on and it doesn't quite offer twice the performance, judging by the charts in various reviews...


----------



## battlegrog

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if this case would be ok for a amd build or would it get to hot and just go for an Intel build? I'd Ike to keep the costs down and go with amd but I know it gets hotter.

Anyone have amd builds In this case and it's fine and not over heating? If so any suggestions of which processor ect.again otherwise I guess I'll go for expensive intel


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlegrog*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if this case would be ok for a amd build or would it get to hot and just go for an Intel build? I'd Ike to keep the costs down and go with amd but I know it gets hotter.
> 
> Anyone have amd builds In this case and it's fine and not over heating? If so any suggestions of which processor ect.again otherwise I guess I'll go for expensive intel


Only procs with itx boards right now are their APUs which are not very powerful. If youre not doing any fancy or extreme stuff then its ok to go for an amd route. And there would be no any heat issues.









Edit: if you want an apu then just go for an a10 7870k w/ a88x board. Slap in an aio for overclocking needs. If you wanr a cpu+gpu combo, you go for an 860k and a R9 380 or 380x(soon). Or a gtx 950 for casual mobas


----------



## battlegrog

So don't get I for gaming? I saw videos of some people making powerful gaming rigs with this case


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlegrog*
> 
> So don't get I for gaming? I saw videos of some people making powerful gaming rigs with this case


Huh? When did i say that. You were asking for amd builds right?







go intel if you want a strong build for this case


----------



## v1ks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlegrog*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if this case would be ok for a amd build or would it get to hot and just go for an Intel build? I'd Ike to keep the costs down and go with amd but I know it gets hotter.
> 
> Anyone have amd builds In this case and it's fine and not over heating? If so any suggestions of which processor ect.again otherwise I guess I'll go for expensive intel


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but... there are only mITX boards for FM2/FM2+ socket, which limits you to AMD APU's only. IIRC that means that the best chip you can plug into an AMD ITX motherboard is the A10 7870K. Said APU + decent mobo + 8Gb of standard 1600Mhz/CL9 would cost you $267 (135+87+45 at Newegg). Take into consideration that in a few months AMD releases it's Zen chips, so you're buying a product that's about to expire and you'll have no upgrade path.

If buying the "expensive Intel", you could get the following.
i3 6100 + Z170 mobo + 8Gb 2666Mhz/CL15 RAM for $308 (125+135+58-10(rebate) at Newegg). Yes, it's $40 more expensive, but, you're on the latest Intel architecture, with a quality motherboard that has top of the range chipset. The setup is superior in pretty much every way. Only aces up AMD's sleeves is better integrated graphics, which is rather irrelevant, since you will want discrete anyway and the ability to overclock, which again is irrelevant, because a) you're building in pretty much the smallest ITX case and b) even with overclock you won't beat the i3 significantly, imho.
http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i3-6100-vs-AMD-A10-7870K-APU/m36976vsm29728

So, in case you wonder, why the expensive Z170 board and why not a cheaper set of RAM...
The Z170 chipset is the only chipset to support RAM speeds higher than 2133Mhz. So far reviews show that i3 greatly benefits from higher speed RAM and is worth the investment. Also, a Z170 board offers you more new and shiny technology, such as latest gen M2 slot and USB 3.1, which could prove to be useful in the long run.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-core-i3-6100-review
http://www.techspot.com/review/1087-best-value-desktop-cpu/

Obviously, feel free to dismiss the arguments in favour of a Z170 board and get a H170/B150/H110 board instead. In that scenario, I'd say you could actually match the AMD setup's price, due to cheaper motherboard and cheaper RAM.









My two cents on the matter. Hope it helps!

V.


----------



## kokobash

Get high ram frequency if usibg an a10 7870k. 2133 or 2400 mhz. It will give a significant boost in performance


----------



## bahamutzero

Guys what's the difference between v1.0 and v1.3 revisions of this case? I know they made front panel and power connectors stronger, but is there anything else? Thanks.

Btw, i can confirm it's not necessary to remove the hdd bracket when using 170mm PSU. You can even use the holes for ties and cable management.


----------



## battlegrog

Sounds like intel would be the way to go for this case then


----------



## battlegrog

So again does anyone think AMD is a bad idea for this case ? Cus the heat sync would of course be smaller and shorter in this case compared to a normal big one. Since AMD gets more hot maybe its a bad idea ?


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlegrog*
> 
> So again does anyone think AMD is a bad idea for this case ? Cus the heat sync would of course be smaller and shorter in this case compared to a normal big one. Since AMD gets more hot maybe its a bad idea ?


You talking bout video cards right? Open air cooler would generally cause more heat inside the case. But yeah an r9 390 or 390x would prosuce more heat inside the case than a 970/980 one. If you want an amd route then go for a fury x or a fury nano. Though a. Nano would throttle faster in this case


----------



## v1ks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlegrog*
> 
> So again does anyone think AMD is a bad idea for this case ? Cus the heat sync would of course be smaller and shorter in this case compared to a normal big one. Since AMD gets more hot maybe its a bad idea ?


AMD is a bad choice for a number of reasons, not just the case.
- First you have the fact that you can only get FM2+ socket motherboards in ITX form factor, which limits you AMD APUs.
- The best AMD APU you can get is the A10 7870k, which costs more than something like i3 6100.
- By getting an APU, you're actually paying a price premium for an iGPU. An iGPU you won't be using anyway, because you need a discrete GPU for any reasonable gaming.
- The A10 7870k is a weaker processor than the i3 in pretty much any single or multi core scenario. The few cases where AMD could prove to be better, hardly matters if your main goal is gaming.
- As for the overclocking - you have pretty much everything going against you. First the fact that FM2+ ITX boards are hardly suited for overclocking, second the fact that SG13 is as cramped as it gets and finally even if you do manage to push and keep stable that 7870k somewhere in the 4.5Ghz range, I'm still not certain it would offer seriously increased performance over the i3.


----------



## engmsf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanka*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently completed my SG13 build. I owe a lot to this thread for helping me out. The details of my build include:
> 
> i5 6500 (3.2GHZ)
> Noctua NH-L9i cooler
> Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
> Noctua NF-F12PWM
> Silverstone SX500-LG
> G.Skill DDR4-2133
> Sapphire R380 4gb
> Corsair 240gb SSD
> 
> I was particularly interested in how cool the build would stay. Playing Wticher 3 at 1440p on high, I haven't seen the the CPU go above 40 degrees celsius. The GPU is louder than I hoped and runs a little warm; when gaming it sits around 75 degrees celsius.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please ask


I am looking at an air cool solution as well and have no plans to OC the CPU. Would the Season G-550 still fit in the SG13?

http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm
L = 160mm W = 150mm H = 86mm

The Silverstone website says standard ATX PSU, however further down there is this note "* Maximum length for PSU is 150mm, we recommend 140mm due to varying connector locations on PSUs and the unique structure of SG13."
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536


----------



## staffsMike

You can use the 860K on FM2 platform. Essentially the same CPU that is used in the APUs but without the integrated graphics. Saves money but in terms of performance is weak compared to intel offerings.


----------



## bahamutzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> The Silverstone website says standard ATX PSU, however further down there is this note "* Maximum length for PSU is 150mm, we recommend 140mm due to varying connector locations on PSUs and the unique structure of SG13."
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536


As I said above, you can use PSU of any length if you don't plan to use a 3.5" HDD. You don't even have to (permanently) remove metal bracket next to it.
140mm PSU is recommended if you want to use 3.5" disks and still have some room for connectors and cables.


----------



## Flamingo

Is it possible to update the main post to include recommended AIO water coolers. From what Im looking around at, watercoolers with following are good for Push/Pull

Rad thickness upto 27mm.
Tubing thickness 9.5mm (10.77 could work?)

Corsair ones are not recommended because of thicker tubing across most all their line up (H55/H70/H80). Tubing is 14mm thick (for H80i/H60) and 9.5mm(H80 - but H80 had pump issues and is discontinued?)

Antec has the 600 series in 25mm (Kuhler 620). Tubing is 10.77mm thck. Kuhler 650 cannot be used for custom push/pull because of extra pump integrated into fan.

Coolermaster has Seideon series in 120M and 120V both 27mm radiator thickness. Tubing is 9.5mm.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I haven't seen many build logs with custom water on the cpu+gpu. It would be a lot easier with blocks that have the ports at the "front" of the card though. With an apogee drive, and a rad that doubles as a res, you could have a loop with less than a foot of tubing if you really tried!


----------



## rawmotion

Hey guys,

Is my psu (ST60F-PS) powerful enough to handle this setup? I'm planning on overclocking the i5 6600k to somewhere between 4.3GHz and 4.5GHz. If it's not suitable, any suggestions? I have an old Coolermaster 850W Real Power Pro ATX12V lying around... but don't know if it will fit since it is massive and not modular.

Specs:
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
*CPU:* i5-6600K
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT (single fan config replaced with Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan)
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC GAMING
*RAM:* 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200)
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch
*HDD:* WD Red 4TB NAS Hard Drive 3.5-Inch
*PSU:* Silverstone Tek 600W Silver 80+ Silver Full Modular (ST60F-PS)
*Case:* SG13B

Thanks


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawmotion*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is my psu (ST60F-PS) powerful enough to handle this setup? I'm planning on overclocking the i5 6600k to somewhere between 4.3GHz and 4.5GHz. If it's not suitable, any suggestions? I have an old Coolermaster 850W Real Power Pro ATX12V lying around... but don't know if it will fit since it is massive and not modular.
> 
> Specs:
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> *CPU:* i5-6600K
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT (single fan config replaced with Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan)
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC GAMING
> *RAM:* 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200)
> *SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch
> *HDD:* WD Red 4TB NAS Hard Drive 3.5-Inch
> *PSU:* Silverstone Tek 600W Silver 80+ Silver Full Modular (ST60F-PS)
> *Case:* SG13B
> 
> Thanks


The ST60F-PS could actually handle a Titan Z build (though not officially recommended by SilverStone) when we did a round of testing with our PSUs last year during that card's debut. So a system with GTX 980 Ti should be more than OK for ST60F-PS.


----------



## mcmxvi

I'm about to pull the trigger on this build.

Didn't seem to be that many who use this case with a G3258 anniversary edition CPU, but at least two in this thread. Not much info on thermals, but here's what I'm thinking.

*Case*: Silverstone Sugo SG-13 (duh!)
*Motherboard*: Asus H97I-Plus
*Processor*: Pentium G3258
*Memory*: 2x4GB HyperX Fury 1866
*M.2 SSD*: Kingston 60GB
*PSU*: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W (160mm afaik)
*CPU cooler*: Noctua NH-L9i
*Intake fan*: Noctua industrialPPC 2000 PWM

Later additions may be a MSI or Asus 750Ti or a 950 for better madVR handling. Not a top priority as of now, due to, as far as I gather, troublesome true 24p playback with nVidia cards.

My main concern is 24/7 reliability. Hopefully with the quality PSU, only two cables inside the case (24pin atx and 8pin cpu) and powerful fan, thermals won't be a huge issue.

I will try to experiment with airflow, but most likely 140mm as intake, reverse the cpu fan and use the PSU in exhaust. Though it may not be wise to have hot air flow through the PSU for longevity reasons.

Maybe the 140mm noctua will create so much positive airflow that some or most of the hot air is dispersed through the venting on the sides?!


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Anyone know if there is a 390 or 390x that would fit inside of the SG13? I'm not sure if the MSI 390 would fit in it since it's 10.9".


----------



## baii

I had the msi 290x tf and it fits. Your best bet is look at the cooler length compare to the PCB.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Hm.. the MSI 390 is only about 3mm longer than that card. Do you think it will fit? Also, how much space is there from the GPU to the side of the case?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Anyone know if there is a 390 or 390x that would fit inside of the SG13? I'm not sure if the MSI 390 would fit in it since it's 10.9".


Im looking into the same issue.

If you want an high end Radeon in your SG13, you have three options:

1. Gigabytes R9 390 (9.5" to 9.8" length) - completed build : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/66WXsY
2. Fury X (with air cooler for CPU)
3. Fury Nano

LTT did a video on a Fury X with an air cooler (



). He had to switch the fan to push air outside though, if its sucking air inside, the CPU overheats and the system shutsdown. No idea what cooler he used for the CPU.

*Edit:*

Some did manage to install an 11.4inch XFX R9 290X:
Link to build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/wb9WGX
Card specs: http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-290x-core-edition-r9-290x-enfc

He says:
Quote:


> I had to remove the front air filter and two plastic filter retainers but it fits!





















*I hope the Silverstone rep can give his input on this.*

Image of said front filter. Plugging in the power to the card could be an issue.


----------



## Flamingo

Here is another build which includes a 11.5" card. AIr filter removed here too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> Specification :
> CPU : i5-4670K
> Mobo : B85i-Gaming MSI
> VGA : GTX770 2Gb OC Gigabyte
> RAM : 2x 4Gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance Blue
> PSU : G-450 Seasonic
> HDD : 1x 3.5" 500Gb,1x 2.5" 500Gb Seagate
> CPU_Cooler : H80 Corsair
> Case Fan : 2x 40mm Fan ( as Exhaust )
> Case : Sugo-13B-Q
> 
> sorry,if too many Pic without Spoiler T_T,coz,i don't know to use Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the time


----------



## Kade7596

Might be useful to have information like which are the largest GPUs known to fit in the SG13 with and without modification on the front page/in the first post. Been trying to track that information down for someone who's also going to build with an SG13. We were looking at the ASUS Strix GTX 980, but the length is 11.36" and the SG13's documented limitation is 10.5". Meanwhile, we've seen that cards up to 11.5" have been used with some modification to the front panel, precluding the use of the air filter... but what's the maximum size for a GPU while still allowing for at least a little space between the end of the card and the front panel? Also important is the location of the PCIe power connectors, of course.

Tricky stuff, SFF... it's fun, though.


----------



## mercs213

The reset and power button wires on my front panel fell off. I didnt rip them off as i knew they were barely holding on when i first unboxed the case back in august...

Were can i get replacements? Seriously, bad quality there silverstone and a vital part of the case to have made like that.. Hot glue would of prevented this!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Anyone know if there is a 390 or 390x that would fit inside of the SG13? I'm not sure if the MSI 390 would fit in it since it's 10.9".


As well as the Gigabyte the VTX 390 should fit without any fuss I think (same as powercolor 290 turboduo), it's no longer than the standard pcb which is 267mm. Not sure how good the cooler is though (powercolor now only use it on the 380s I think). I was going to go with that for my SG05 but went with the 390 PCS+ as I got a good deal on one second hand. Although a bigger card the pcb is the same and I'm putting a waterblock on.... however in the mean time I've had to adapt it slightly


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> The reset and power button wires on my front panel fell off. I didnt rip them off as i knew they were barely holding on when i first unboxed the case back in august...
> 
> Were can i get replacements? Seriously, bad quality there silverstone and a vital part of the case to have made like that.. Hot glue would of prevented this!


Welp, I wonder how common is this issue, 2nd time being reported in the thread. When I get mine, Ill keep the glue in handy


----------



## mercs213

I just called their support number: 909-465-9596. The guy who answered told me to send an email to [email protected] with my shipping information for the replacement power button/reset switch PCB.

The newer cases have solved this issue.

*Edit:* OK I just stressed STOCK with Intel Burn test for 9 minutes, then this sound started and kept getting louder and LOUDER! The PSU is fine at no load and it's a Silverstone 500W SFX-L

Here is a video of the sound. Happens after 9~minutes each time in Intel Burn Test. Pretty sure its the PSU.

I am returning it to Amazon and getting a replacement to see if another one makes the same issue.

*Edit 2:* Maybe a QC issue? I seen another review on Amazon which sounds like my same issue:
Quote: As others have warned... be sure to check this power supply in operation when you receive it, or as soon as you can before the return period expires. When it's in quiet / silent mode, the fan does not spin and is silent... but... once the fan turns on the noise is unacceptable. As others have reported it makes a rattling or clicking sound. When looking at the fan when its running the fan blade appears to have a slight wobble! After it runs for a while the sound fades down to a more tolerable level but you can still hear it from 5ft away. This is not acceptable for something advertised as "Silent Operation"


*Edit 3:* I switched the orientation of the power supply so the fan is facing up toward the sky pulling air in when its under load, and the noise is gone. running intel burn test for 30+mins and fan is spinning with no horrible sounds!

BTW you can fit an H80i GT in here!


----------



## Hoyas

Hi, is your h80i gt in push -pull or just a single fan?


----------



## mercs213

Single, in pull.


----------



## kokobash

Most prolly the fan wire is hitting the fan in your psu


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Most prolly the fan wire is hitting the fan in your psu


Maybe you didn't read my whole post? The sound happened after a set amount of time running intel burn test. There was no fan wire hitting the fan in the PSU, lol. This was no sound a wire could make.

I will flip the PSU back over in the next few days and see if the sound still persists. Having it mounted so the fan is facing up doesn't cause the sounded I described earlier.


----------



## flynna3162581

would this case fit a msi gtx 980 gaming ??


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Snip


I read that's why i said my input on it. No need to be an ass about it. Reason why its not making any noise when youflip it cause the fan wires/cable are hanging below the fan as compared in your first psu orientation. And yes there's a wire/cable on it. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=433


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Hey everyone! Proud owner of a white SG13. What case fan would you suggest for the intake? I'm looking for something that provides a lot of airflow (140mm probably), because I'm air cooling on a Scythe Big Shuriken 2. Thanks!


----------



## Icanthelplt90

I just got my Noctua industrial 3000 it moves air like craaazy







yeah its loud at full load, but so is my 290x haha and with pwm i can adjust it so im cool with it. But i will be posting pics of a completed build whenever my l9i gets here so i can take it apart and rebuild it. it was supposed to be here last Friday from Amazon, but still hasn't shipped with one day shipping... i ordered it on cyber Monday....


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> I read that's why i said my input on it. No need to be an ass about it. Reason why its not making any noise when youflip it cause the fan wires/cable are hanging below the fan as compared in your first psu orientation. And yes there's a wire/cable on it. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=433


Didn't mean to sound rude, I apologize. Also I see what you mean now. The wire of the fan INSIDE the PSU.

Maybe, but the fun is running constantly (fan-less my butt, it's always spinning even when idle doing nothing!) so idk why the sound begins after x amount of time running intel burn test.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> *Edit:* OK I just stressed my i7-5820k STOCK with Intel Burn test for 9 minutes, then this sound started and kept getting louder and LOUDER! The PSU is fine at no load and it's a Silverstone 500W SFX-L
> 
> Here is a video of the sound. Happens after 9~minutes each time in Intel Burn Test. Pretty sure its the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am returning it to Amazon and getting a replacement to see if another one makes the same issue.
> 
> *Edit 2:* Maybe a QC issue? I seen another review on Amazon which sounds like my same issue:
> *Edit 3:* I switched the orientation of the power supply so the fan is facing up toward the sky pulling air in when its under load, and the noise is gone. running intel burn test for 30+mins and fan is spinning with no horrible sounds!


I had a coolermaster V550S that made the similar noise kinda, was on and off, dont recall if load related:




Sent it in for RMA, they tested it and it clicked there too, so got a replacement.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I just called their support number: 909-465-9596. The guy who answered told me to send an email to [email protected] with my shipping information for the replacement power button/reset switch PCB.
> 
> The newer cases have solved this issue.


I think I got the newer case, here are the shots power switch and usb/front audio panels:



















Also, package/box dimensions for the Silverstone Sugo SG13B are: 13.5 (L) x 11(W) x 9.5(H) inches (incase anyone wants to know for logistics







)


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Hey guys, As promised here is my build log. My cooler just showed up even though Amazon never said it shipped. I shortened some PSU cables and made my own GPU power cable.

Temps are okay, I just don't like the 290x getting so hot (i know they run hot), but i got it from a friend for 175 and I really cant complain.

CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c

PARTS
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75N
CPU: i7-3770s
Cooler: Noctua L9i
GPU: MSI 290x Gaming 4g
Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz (even though i wanted my Vengeance,it was to tall for my liking.
PSU: Corsair CS750M
Fan: Noctua Industrial 2000RPM


----------



## AliNT77

nice build









try reapplying TIM on your card
it should help


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try reapplying TIM on your card
> it should help


Thanks









I have, it helped a bit, these temls were after replacing it. Theres just so little room in this case for this card and for it not being a reference style blower.


----------



## noobee

Sorry, to interrupt but I was curious what the consensus is nowadays with the front panel. Is there are a preference? I think SilentPC did a test on the panels and the waffle one was better for lower temps - so better at cooling? But, the flat one is more aesthetically pleasing or? I don't know which one I'd want.... I guess I would probably go with lower temps if it really is better with the vented front? I'm just curious.

P.S. if I did a build with this with an i5-6500 and Silverstone SFX PSU, could I get by with the stock fan/heatsink? The -k chips probably don't come with them because Intel assumes you will buy (need?) an aftermarket one anyway? I probably would just get a locked chip since prices are crazy expensive in my country. I also would use a GTX 750 EVGA card from my current machine. I'd want a relatively quiet machine so this case would be fine with these components, right? I think the mobo choice is the most difficult. :-/


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Sorry, to interrupt but I was curious what the consensus is nowadays with the front panel. Is there are a preference? I think SilentPC did a test on the panels and the waffle one was better for lower temps - so better at cooling? But, the flat one is more aesthetically pleasing or? I don't know which one I'd want.... I guess I would probably go with lower temps if it really is better with the vented front? I'm just curious.


Imho, when building itx systems, its really important to have a nice airflow inside(lower temps) especially if you're aiming for a high end its builds. But for htpc/low powered systems, doesnt matter much really. But that's just me.


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, it helped a bit, these temls were after replacing it. Theres just so little room in this case for this card and for it not being a reference style blower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, it helped a bit, these temls were after replacing it. Theres just so little room in this case for this card and for it not being a reference style blower.


in case U want some real undervolting without performance loss for your 290x :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/40170#post_24575831

i did this to my RED-Modded 290 and i get 5% higher performance while running it with -33% power limit and 15c cooler (clocks are: 947/1625)


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Hey guys, As promised here is my build log. My cooler just showed up even though Amazon never said it shipped. I shortened some PSU cables and made my own GPU power cable.
> 
> Temps are okay, I just don't like the 290x getting so hot (i know they run hot), but i got it from a friend for 175 and I really cant complain.
> 
> CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
> GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c
> 
> PARTS
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75N
> CPU: i7-3770s
> Cooler: Noctua L9i
> GPU: MSI 290x Gaming 4g
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz (even though i wanted my Vengeance,it was to tall for my liking.
> PSU: Corsair CS750M
> Fan: Noctua Industrial 2000RPM


Nice build! I love the Noctua for this case. 94C is insane. Is this with the fans at 100%? If so, you might as well make tea on this rig because you're that close to boiling.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Nice build! I love the Noctua for this case. 94C is insane. Is this with the fans at 100%? If so, you might as well make tea on this rig because you're that close to boiling.


Yes it is at 100% fan speed. I undervolted it and underclocked it. I have it down a few degrees


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Yes it is at 100% fan speed. I undervolted it and underclocked it. I have it down a few degrees


how much did U UV that?


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> how much did U UV that?


its down -80mv until i started having problems. and clocked at 1000mhz. Im still at around 92c


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> its down -80mv until i started having problems. and clocked at 1000mhz. Im still at around 92c


-80 without modding bios?


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> -80 without modding bios?


Correct, I am using MSI Afterburner with unlocked voltage setting and constant voltage checked.


----------



## Spicychicken

Hey everybody, after lurking in this thread for a while I've decided to register in hopes of receiving some advice on parts to get for the SG13.

The parts that I already have (and that I'm hoping to use):

i7 4790K
EVGA Supernova G2 750W
2x8GB HyperX Fury
2x Samsung 850 EVO
(Noctua NF-14A)

The parts that I have considered:

Short Cable Kit for PSU
MSI 970 Gaming / Gigabyte 970 Mini
Noctua Industrial 3000
Corsair Hydro H80i GT

The parts which I would like suggestions on:

Sugo SG13 (Vented front vs Q)
Motherboard

Would it be a wiser decision to go for an mITX variant of the 970? I know that it's smaller, and probably easier to build around, but I'm afraid of it getting too hot and loud. Would a fan even fit infront of the MSI 970 Gaming?

Furthermore, is the Noctua Industrial 3000 able to be as silent as the NF-14A? I would like maximum cooling when playing at LANs, but I'd also like to be able to tone it down when playing games at home.

Which motherboard should I select?

I was also thinking about adding some kind of mesh behind the exposed vent holes in the case. Is there any magnetic mesh that would work with the case?

Finally, is there any better CPU cooler with perhaps more flexible cables/better cooling ability than the Corsair?

I'd appreciate any input on these parts, and if you have any further suggestions, please share! Thanks y'all, I hope I can become a member of the club VERY soon


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Hey guys, As promised here is my build log. My cooler just showed up even though Amazon never said it shipped. I shortened some PSU cables and made my own GPU power cable.
> 
> Temps are okay, I just don't like the 290x getting so hot (i know they run hot), but i got it from a friend for 175 and I really cant complain.
> 
> CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
> GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c
> 
> PARTS
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75N
> CPU: i7-3770s
> Cooler: Noctua L9i
> GPU: MSI 290x Gaming 4g
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz (even though i wanted my Vengeance,it was to tall for my liking.
> PSU: Corsair CS750M
> Fan: Noctua Industrial 2000RPM


Nice build!

Is that 94 at stock when gaming or overclocked in some sort of stress test? Probably determines how much you need to worry about it...

One thing I always wondered when I was air cooling in my SG05 was whether sealing all the other side/top openings apart from the gpu one would help force more of the cool incoming air that way. Given your case fan in particular it may be worth a go. Alternatively given your CPU should be fairly comfortable you could even try flipping around the case fan to exhaust so that air in and out of gpu is more direct with less recirc.

If it is something you would consider you may well have the perfect build for putting an all-in-one on the gpu with something like the Corsair HG10...


----------



## Flamingo

@Spicychicken

Someone suggested using 3M's magnetic tape for adding a mesh to the vents.

As for the motherboard, the AsRock Z170 Fatal1ty seems to be the lowest price with all the perks included for a performance board.

I also feel that the EVGA 750W is a bit over the top, especially since your going for the GTX 970. Nvidia cards arent that power hungry. So a 500-600W gold standard would be enough.

For water cooling, on pg 26 someone did manage to fit in a H80i, but single fan setup only. If you want push pull, go with the Coolermaster Seidon 120V (might not be available in the US coz Asstek). It also has flexible and thinner tubings.

H80i has 19 fins per inch. 120V has 21 fins per inch.


----------



## Spicychicken

Thanks for the reply!

I was planning on perhaps gluing some neodymium magnets to the outside of the mesh and placing the mesh outside of the case, since I read that the 3M tape is very weak. However, I can't seem to find a site which sells mesh in Europe...

I was hoping to recycle my Z97 parts, since the price will ramp up extremely if i switch over to Socket 1151. Are there any viable mITX mobos in 1150?

I was also planning to reuse my EVGA, but I've come to the conclusion that the size of the PSU isn't worth it, and so I've looked into the Silverstone SFX-L.

Good tip on the Seidon 120, I will definitely opt for that one instead!







. On an aside, what GPU would I have to get to be able to fit a Seidon with 2 fans? I'm leaning towards Zotac's 970 with a 204 mm length, but I'm not sure if it would fit.

Since I've never dealt with not having enough fan headers, due to my current Define R5, how do you control/connect the 2 fans on the Seidon and the Seidon itself?


----------



## kokobash

Here is my almost final SG13 build.








They really should include an sfx support bracket with it.

CPU Temp: 80C at full load
GPU Temp: 76C at full load at 75% fanspeed.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I was planning on perhaps gluing some neodymium magnets to the outside of the mesh and placing the mesh outside of the case, since I read that the 3M tape is very weak. However, I can't seem to find a site which sells mesh in Europe...
> 
> I was hoping to recycle my Z97 parts, since the price will ramp up extremely if i switch over to Socket 1151. Are there any viable mITX mobos in 1150?
> 
> I was also planning to reuse my EVGA, but I've come to the conclusion that the size of the PSU isn't worth it, and so I've looked into the Silverstone SFX-L.
> 
> Good tip on the Seidon 120, I will definitely opt for that one instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On an aside, what GPU would I have to get to be able to fit a Seidon with 2 fans? I'm leaning towards Zotac's 970 with a 204 mm length, but I'm not sure if it would fit.
> 
> Since I've never dealt with not having enough fan headers, due to my current Define R5, how do you control/connect the 2 fans on the Seidon and the Seidon itself?


Ah recycling parts. Plenty of Z97 ITX motherboards out there, havent done my research, but I guess the Asus ones wont be nice because of the daugtherboard. You can have a look here I suppose.

As for the Seidon and GPU, I believe any 120mm AIO should be fine with GPU lengths around SIlverstones recommended 10.5inches (267mm), although people have managed to use 10.9 and 11.4 cards (with filter removal).

The Seidon pump goes on the CPU Fan header, and the two I suppose most motherboards have 2x chasis fan pins on the motherboards too (the AsRock Z170 ITX does). Check in the mobo manual before you buy a motherboard. Otherwise probably use a splitter cable or molex to 4 pin cable:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026
http://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Molex-headers-CONNECT-MULTIPLE/dp/B009D3HV1Q


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Here is my almost final SG13 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They really should include an sfx support bracket with it.*
> 
> CPU Temp: 80C at full load
> GPU Temp: 76C at full load at 75% fanspeed.


Nice build btw. All of Silverstone's SFX PSU's come with an ATX to SFX adapter.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice build btw. All of Silverstone's SFX PSU's come with an ATX to SFX adapter.


Not the back bracket. Sg13 has the side braxket for atx psu right.







for the extra weight support. Cause i think the back bracket is not enough.


----------



## MotO

My foray back into PC gaming:thumb: Specs important to the thread and people looking for building info for the case:

EVGA GTX 980 ti
i5 3550
Corsair RM550 PSU
Prolimatech samuel 17 with CRYORIG XT140
Samsung 850 mSata (really helps keeps things less cluttered)

I was limited on coolers due to the stupid socket placement on my Asrock and unfortunately the XT140 hits the GPU. I ended up flipping the PSU over and tying the fan to the grill of it. Janky, but works for now:thumb: The CPU fan pulls air into the PSU. It's almost silent during desktop use with the fan at the lowest setting it will go (700 RPM) and around 42 degrees C. I put a 120mm yate loon on the intake since a 140mm won't work with a long GPU. I was thinking of making a wall the goes between the GPU and the motherboard to keep the hot GPU air from going into the motherboard side.





The fan on the PSU never spins unless I'm gaming and even then it's not high RPM. I've been impressed with the RM series from day 1. If Corsair ever releases their SFX-L PSU line then I'm gonna be all over them. The added cooler height from a SFX-L would be really nice since the 70mm limits you a lot. On mine there is almost no space between the cooler, fan, and PSU. IMO Silverstone should of raised the PSU up a hair to give a little more room. It's still a nice little case for the price. It's almost as small as the Jonsbo V3+ it replaced and fits on the shelf nicely:thumb:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Not the back bracket. Sg13 has the side braxket for atx psu right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the extra weight support. Cause i think the back bracket is not enough.


What are you talking about? That adapter plate to fit SFX PSU's into the SG13's ATX rear is included with *all* Silverstone SFX PSU's that can be purchased retail...


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What are you talking about? That adapter plate to fit SFX PSU's into the SG13's ATX rear is included with *all* Silverstone SFX PSU's that can be purchased retail...


Im not refering to the back bracket that is included in the sfx psu. Ill show you later what i was refering to when i get home. The sg13 casee has a side support bracket for psu. I was hoping that they include one for sfx one.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Im not refering to the back bracket that is included in the sfx psu. Ill show you later what i was refering to when i get home. The sg13 casee has a side support bracket for psu. I was hoping that they include one for sfx one.


Ahh ok


----------



## Spicychicken

Thanks!









I couldn't contain myself, so I ordered a Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5. I however can't for the life of me see if the motherboard has an internal USB header for connecting a fan controller:

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2014/05/z97-mini-itx-motherboard-previews/gigabyte2x-1280x1024.jpg

Anyone got tips?


----------



## blitz7287

Hi im making a build in this case but does anybody know whether the new Corsair H5 SF AIO cooler fits in it with an SFX power supply. I asked Corsair on their facebook page but got no response. I have an Asus Maximus Impact VII motherboard for it. I think its 86mm tall.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> Is that 94 at stock when gaming or overclocked in some sort of stress test? Probably determines how much you need to worry about it...
> 
> One thing I always wondered when I was air cooling in my SG05 was whether sealing all the other side/top openings apart from the gpu one would help force more of the cool incoming air that way. Given your case fan in particular it may be worth a go. Alternatively given your CPU should be fairly comfortable you could even try flipping around the case fan to exhaust so that air in and out of gpu is more direct with less recirc.
> 
> If it is something you would consider you may well have the perfect build for putting an all-in-one on the gpu with something like the Corsair HG10...


Thats during a stress test, although it still hit around 90-94 during gaming. its just a horrible card for the case. But a good deal is a good deal. lol


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ahh ok


This is the thing that i was talking about

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz7287*
> 
> snip


The corsair h5 wont fit. Height clearance is around 75mm with sfx psu. And i thino even if you use that, you cant use it as a rear exhause cause the sg13 doesnt havr any rear vents. I can only see the coolers use in their bulldog case as well as ncase's m1


----------



## blitz7287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> The corsair h5 wont fit. Height clearance is around 75mm with sfx psu. And i thino even if you use that, you cant use it as a rear exhause cause the sg13 doesnt havr any rear vents. I can only see the coolers use in their bulldog case as well as ncase's m1


Ok thanks im in the process of modding the case anyways im gonna drill a few holes in that back panel above the i/o for a bit of ventilation and i've already modded the front so i can fit my Strix 970 in it. I just wanted a better cooler than the Silverstone AR-06


----------



## kokobash

How bout Cryorig's C1 or Scythe Big Shuriken 2? or a standard 120mm AIO perhaps?


----------



## ionutm80

Hi guys,

First of all thanks to all contributors to this thread, really helpful and convince me to start a project myself on the Sugo SG13.
However I need some advice from you before purchasing all the components.
So hear it is what I'm thinking about:
- PSU: Corsair RM650x - 650 Watt 80 PLUS Gold Certified Fully Modular, 160 mm depth, 135 mm fan stays silent up to 260W load / purchased
- GPU: ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5, 120W TDP / purchased
- CPU: Old good Ivy Core I5 3470S, 65W TDP / owned
- 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury / owned
- MB: Asrock H67M-ITX / owned
- 120GB Intel SSD 530, 1TB HGST 7200rpm / owned
- CPU Cooler ???

And now comes the 100points issue: since all the above have been chosen with silence in mind (I intend to use this also as HTPC) I need the best option available for CPU AIO LC meaning the one with the most silent pump since I'm going to replace any fan included with a Noctua NF-F12 already purchased. I have looked at Corsair H80i GT and I've read that if you are lucky to get latest revisions you might have the chance to receive quite a silent unit. However the rad is 49 mm thick and together with 25mm fan that is adding to 74 mm. I'm a little worried that my 160 mm PSU would overlap with the AIO meaning I won't be able to connect the cables or to even put it in place. Can you please help me with this? Do you think it will still fit? Also do you think I've chosen the best option in terms of silence of the pump?

Kind regards and looking forward for your feedback.


----------



## rawmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawmotion*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is my psu (ST60F-PS) powerful enough to handle this setup? I'm planning on overclocking the i5 6600k to somewhere between 4.3GHz and 4.5GHz. If it's not suitable, any suggestions? I have an old Coolermaster 850W Real Power Pro ATX12V lying around... but don't know if it will fit since it is massive and not modular.
> 
> Specs:
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> *CPU:* i5-6600K
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT (single fan config replaced with Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan)
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC GAMING
> *RAM:* 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz (PC4-24000)
> *SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch
> *HDD:* WD Red 4TB NAS Hard Drive 3.5-Inch
> *PSU:* Silverstone Tek 600W Silver 80+ Silver Full Modular (ST60F-PS)
> *Case:* SG13B
> 
> Thanks


Quick update on my build:

The bios weren't loading, so I installed a motherboard speaker. The beep codes indicated that both of the RAM modules were dead. I replaced them with 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz (PC4-24000). I was able to install everything else without too much trouble. I had to drop the 3.5" HDD, there's just no room for it. Love this tiny beast. I overclocked from 3.5GHz to 4.3GHz without any trouble and the system is stable.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't contain myself, so I ordered a Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5. I however can't for the life of me see if the motherboard has an internal USB header for connecting a fan controller:
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2014/05/z97-mini-itx-motherboard-previews/gigabyte2x-1280x1024.jpg
> 
> Anyone got tips?


The right side of the socket.
Black= System fan header
White=CPU fan header

So if you get a splitter cable, you will be able to control speeds. With a molex to 4 pin header you can control only the speed of the connected fan.

Check the manuals of the mobos for header info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all thanks to all contributors to this thread, really helpful and convince me to start a project myself on the Sugo SG13.
> However I need some advice from you before purchasing all the components.
> So hear it is what I'm thinking about:
> - PSU: Corsair RM650x - 650 Watt 80 PLUS Gold Certified Fully Modular, 160 mm depth, 135 mm fan stays silent up to 260W load / purchased
> - GPU: ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5, 120W TDP / purchased
> - CPU: Old good Ivy Core I5 3470S, 65W TDP / owned
> - 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury / owned
> - MB: Asrock H67M-ITX / owned
> - 120GB Intel SSD 530, 1TB HGST 7200rpm / owned
> - CPU Cooler ???
> 
> And now comes the 100points issue: since all the above have been chosen with silence in mind (I intend to use this also as HTPC) I need the best option available for CPU AIO LC meaning the one with the most silent pump since I'm going to replace any fan included with a Noctua NF-F12 already purchased. I have looked at Corsair H80i GT and I've read that if you are lucky to get latest revisions you might have the chance to receive quite a silent unit. However the rad is 49 mm thick and together with 25mm fan that is adding to 74 mm. I'm a little worried that my 160 mm PSU would overlap with the AIO meaning I won't be able to connect the cables or to even put it in place. Can you please help me with this? Do you think it will still fit? Also do you think I've chosen the best option in terms of silence of the pump?
> 
> Kind regards and looking forward for your feedback.


Did you build it already? The 160mm depth of the PSU might be of issue, for the 1TB HDD. Check the post history of this thread it was discussed I believe.

As for the AIO. There is 90mm clearance. So either you go

thick radiator (47mm) + one fan (25mm) = 72 mm
or
thin radiator (27mm) + two fans (25+25mm)= 77mm

Here are explanations from the case manual.


----------



## Spicychicken

So silly me decided to get a Hydro H80i GT since it was on sale. The bloody thing just can't fit in my case...

Is there any AIO with short tubes/ an AIO which will actually fit decently in the SG13? Should I spring for the Seidon 120V V2?

Thanks yet again.


----------



## blitz7287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> So silly me decided to get a Hydro H80i GT since it was on sale. The bloody thing just can't fit in my case...
> 
> Is there any AIO with short tubes/ an AIO which will actually fit decently in the SG13? Should I spring for the Seidon 120V V2?
> 
> Thanks yet again.


I've been looking at the H60 its got a thinner radiator so should fit in better but i've seen alot with H80's with the bendy tubes not the thick braided ones like yours.


----------



## Spicychicken

The braided tubes, and the placement of the tubes in the pump really pissed me off.

On an aside, is there any air cooler that would do the trick? I do have the SFX-L PSU, which should give me some extra headroom afaik.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Tubing thickness 9.5mm (10.77 could work?)
> 
> Corsair ones are not recommended because of thicker tubing across most all their line up (H55/H70/H80). Tubing is 14mm thick (for H80i/H60) and 9.5mm(H80 - but H80 had pump issues and is discontinued?)
> 
> Antec has the 600 series in 25mm (Kuhler 620). Tubing is 10.77mm thck. Kuhler 650 cannot be used for custom push/pull because of extra pump integrated into fan.
> 
> Coolermaster has Seideon series in 120M and 120V both 27mm radiator thickness. Tubing is 9.5mm.


Air coolers would work too. Noctua L9i post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1300_50#post_24689132

here are completed builds with H80i GT and SG13B
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/RXr7YJ
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/hNwV3C


----------



## Kade7596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> So silly me decided to get a Hydro H80i GT since it was on sale. The bloody thing just can't fit in my case... is there any AIO with short tubes/ an AIO which will actually fit decently in the SG13? Should I spring for the Seidon 120V V2?
> 
> Thanks yet again.


Not too far back in the thread, I posted about having bought and returned a Corsair H80i GT, not only because the radiator was too thick to use both fans in push+pull, but because the tubing was frustratingly rigid and didn't route easily under my full-size ATX PSU.

I replaced it with a Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL.

The tubing is more manageable, and the radiator is the thickest possible radiator you can squeeze in there with two fans and still use a full size ATX PSU and a typically-sized high performance graphics card.

The only problem with it is that I couldn't use the thumbscrews it came with to mount the motherboard/interior side fan to the radiator. I'll eventually have to replace them with flat-headed screws, but for now, I have no issues with rattling or vibration or anything. The fans are quiet, and in a 72-74F room, my 4.4 GHz i5-3570K idling at 28-30C, runs at 38-44C under a gaming load, and doesn't top 50C during stress tests. Thing's decent.

(Arctic MX-4 TIM, btw.)


----------



## Spicychicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Not too far back in the thread, I posted about having bought and returned a Corsair H80i GT, not only because the radiator was too thick to use both fans in push+pull, but because the tubing was frustratingly rigid and didn't route easily under my full-size ATX PSU.
> 
> I replaced it with a Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL.
> 
> The tubing is more manageable, and the radiator is the thickest possible radiator you can squeeze in there with two fans and still use a full size ATX PSU and a typically-sized high performance graphics card.
> 
> The only problem with it is that I couldn't use the thumbscrews it came with to mount the motherboard/interior side fan to the radiator. I'll eventually have to replace them with flat-headed screws, but for now, I have no issues with rattling or vibration or anything. The fans are quiet, and in a 72-74F room, my 4.4 GHz i5-3570K idling at 28-30C, runs at 38-44C under a gaming load, and doesn't top 50C during stress tests. Thing's decent.
> 
> (Arctic MX-4 TIM, btw.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Air coolers would work too. Noctua L9i post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1300_50#post_24689132
> 
> here are completed builds with H80i GT and SG13B
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/RXr7YJ
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/hNwV3C


Thanks a bunch to both of you!

Would the Seidon 120 V2 work similarly? My NH-L9i is pulling some crap temps at ~91 degrees celsius in Rainbow Six: Siege, but I'm going to assume that my case fan plays a big role in that (Corsair 120mm H80i stock fan).

Also, are you using the stock fans that came with the Nepton?

Which of the following would be the best for lower temps:

1. Seidon 120V V2
2. Nepton 120XL (keep in mind I have an EVGA 970 SSC 2.0+, so I'm not that sure about size constraints
3. NH-L9i with Noctua iPPC 120MM 2000 RPM intake fan
4. Other AIO watercooler?

Also, I have my PSU mounted with the intake upwards, should I flip it if I were to get a watercooler, as the PSU would pull out the heat that my EVGA 970 pulls in?


----------



## kokobash

My ghetto dust filters.


----------



## S3MS3M

I have managed to get all the cable management the best way now my tinny pc can breath
GPU idle 30 load max 70 MSI GTX 970 DRAGON ( 277MM )
cpu idle 25-30 load max 60 ( i5 600K OC 4,6 1.35VCORE )

using cooler master seidon 120v plus and plug it to casefan using dc mode, now its dead silent





MY HOMEMADE FILTER


----------



## noamsim

hello to you all








let me start by thanking you, this thread is really helpful. I was looking for a new case and after a lot of reading i chose the sg13.
i am going to try air cooling the CPU because i have an ID-COOLING IS-60 gathering dust and i want to test it (with a 65W TDP CPU, should work ok). the only thing left is choosing an intake fan, preferably one i can also use with a radiator.
my options are (sorted by price):
Zalman ZM-F3-SF 120mm
Arctic F12 120mm
Scythe Slip Stream 140 XT 140mm
Arctic F14 140mm
Scythe Glide Stream 140mm
Noctua NF-P12 120mm
silverstone AP141 140mm
Noctua NF-F12 120mm
Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm

looking forward for you answers


----------



## jus23

Hi Guys! First timer here.

This case is tight!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jus23*
> 
> Hi Guys! First timer here.
> 
> This case is tight!


 <3!


----------



## Ribozyme

Okay so I am planning on building a general use family small form factor pc. The only thing I'm struggling with is cpu cooling. I want this thing to be absolutely quiet! That's why I want air cooling and no AIO because of pomp noise and risk of failure. So I have been checking for cpu coolers sub 61mm and it seems noctua nh-l9i is the only well known one that fits the bill. But I don't trust a 92mm fan to be absolutely dead set quiet. And also it wastes cooling potential because it is such a small mass of metal.
I also found a thermalright axp 100, which is a 120mm cooler with more mass but would only leave 3mm between the PSU and the cooler fan... I am not too keen on flipping the PSU so it sucks air from over the cpu because of turbulence between the 2 fans in close proximity and extra heat in the PSU.

So I was thinking about a passively cooled cpu. I found that the cryorig C1's heatsink is exactly 61mm high without it's fan which makes it about the biggest metal mass that will fit. So I could shoehorn it between the CPU and PSU. Then I'll use a noctua NF-S12A PWM as a case fan for gentle airflow. Could this be done? I'd use something like an i5 6400. Let me know what you think. The PC would mostly be used for general internet, movies and very occasional gaming with an asus strix gtx 960. I think I would be fine, only while gaming the CPU might get uncomfortably hot..


----------



## xacimo

If you use Silverstone's SFX-L power supply, its lower height will give more CPU cooler clearance. I went with the AXP-100 after quite a bit of research. My power supply is on backorder and won't be here for 3 weeks, but I may try an interim build with a spare ATX power supply pretty soon and will let you know how it goes. Using an i5 6500 so very comparable.


----------



## MikkoM

Heres my SG13.. Never back to atx




960 4G enough for me..

Little bit messy in this side but didnt block any "airflow" , if that can call even, some cheap bitfenix fan in front, need to change some more silent and static pressure fan. But great case overall.


----------



## Flamingo

Just 500GB. isnt that gonna fall short?


----------



## MikkoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Just 500GB. isnt that gonna fall short?


Not actually, but ofc maybe in time gonna because doing little bit video editing, but mostly for gaming and media using, what for its more than enough.


----------



## noamsim

now i can officially join the club








INTEL CORE I5 2400 (no OC)
ID-COOLING IS-60 (air cooling)
ASUS H110I-PLUS D3
16GB (2X8GB) of DDR3 1600MHz (PNY performance RAM from the amazon sale)
SanDisk ULTRA II 240GB ssd
HGST 5k1000 1TB 2.5" hdd
an old HD6850 GPU (waiting for a 14nm card)
Cooler Master V550S (semi modular) 80Plus gold rated
and a scythe kama flow 2 (EX-FDB Bearing) case fan


----------



## Mack42

Got this case. Very nice, except that 2 holes on the enclosure on the back don't align well with the holes in the frame, having me to force the screws in somewhat. I worry about destroying the threads. It came like this, so I think it's somewhat bad build quality on my unit. Would be fantastic if SilverStone just wanted to send me another unit, but I am not sure it's worth the hassle. I guess I can trim the holes in the enclose to overlap better with the holes in the frame. Disappointing though, because otherwise it's a fantastic form factor in classic steel that I like.

Another thing. Would it be okay to run a AIO + PSU with fan intake on the top? I worry about the inside of the case warming up to an oven. I've seen pictures of this setup, so I guess it's no problem. The other option would be to turn the PSU with intake fan on the bottom, sucking warm air out. However, then you need a PSU that constantly has fan on I guess, and still quiet. A challenge to find. I was otherwise thinking of getting the Corsair RM 650x, due to it's semi-passiveness and supposedly inaudible fan.

Any ideas for how to position the PSU, and what PSU to use for the latter case with fan facing downward?


----------



## noamsim

the PSU won't really help, modern PSU fans don't spin at all or spin at very low speeds. my PSU does spin all the time but you can't really tell...
after running some test (you can see the build above your post) I found out that having the front fan as an exhaust worked really well, more consistent noise level and better cooling. so you can just leave the psu with the fan facing the top of the case and use a good fan as exhaust from the front.

ps:
my case also have some quality control problems, misaligned holes and some bend internals (the PSU support and the drive thingy). could be because it is an import but the package didn't have any damage marks on it.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noamsim*
> 
> the PSU won't really help, modern PSU fans don't spin at all or spin at very low speeds. my PSU does spin all the time but you can't really tell...
> after running some test (you can see the build above your post) I found out that having the front fan as an exhaust worked really well, more consistent noise level and better cooling. so you can just leave the psu with the fan facing the top of the case and use a good fan as exhaust from the front.
> 
> ps:
> my case also have some quality control problems, misaligned holes and some bend internals (the PSU support and the drive thingy). could be because it is an import but the package didn't have any damage marks on it.


Sorry to hear about the build quality issues. I suspected it wouldn't be only my case, so I guess we have to bear it.

The difference with our builds is that I might go for an AIO CPU cooler. It just feels more natural in this case. Of course, I then I have to deal with possible pump noise, but most of that could be solved with finding the right model and undervolt the pump to 5V or 7V. Leaning towards the Corsair H75 or possibly H90. They seem to have the shortest tubing as well. SilverStone has their own Tundra TD03-LITE, but with very few reviews, so it makes me uncertain whether the pump can be silenced there or not.

If going air cooler, it's a challenge to find a nice one due to limited space under the PSU. Your ID-COOLING one looks pretty nice actually, although you have to use slim fan. Depending on how the PSU is oriented, it would either restrict airflow for your cooler, compete with airflow for your cooler, or get hot air blown into it if you reverse orientation of the CPU fan cooler. Tricky to know what is preferred. I wouldn't feel comfortable blowing hot air into a PSU for a longer period of time. They still have their operation temperature limit, which is usually 40 or 50 degrees. Also, what happens if you blow hot air into a semi-passive one like RM650x? Does it have a threshold temperature that will automatically trigger the fan? No information found.

The front fan as exhaust is interesting. Some might argue about positive vs negative pressure and dust though. And in my case, if I go AIO, I would blow potentially hotter air through the radiator with such a setup. Could be worth trying to see how much the temperatures would suffer.


----------



## noamsim

the slim fan can only fit one way, blowing air down (away from the PSU), they do "compete" for air but as i said, modern PSU can deal with it. the cooling results are ok+ (maxed 76C with prime95 and about 60C when playing dota 2 and the fans never got to full speed). radiator fans are often used as exhaust but i don't remember someone trying it in a small case (at list not as small as this one).
semi-passive PSUs are temperature based as it is the parameter with the higher variance (the temperature at a given load is also effected by the ambient temperature). so yes, if your PSU is running in a hot environment the fan will trigger under lower loads. PSUs are not limited to 40-50C, running at a higher temperature will lower the efficiency and shorten the life of the internals but the PSU will work.
you should also remember that the air is cooler then the CPU temperatures. when running prime95 my MB and storage never went above 35C, when playing dota 2 they topped at 39C (graphics cards tend to run hot on a large surface of the board and not just the GPU chip) so ambient temperatures are still <40C.


----------



## hubwub

I'm looking for recommendations for the front panel fan. I'm not particularly happy with how my load temperatures are. PCPartPicker Completed Build.

Originally before the case arrived, I built the machine and just had it running on my desk. The case got delayed the snow that was happening in the midwest.



http://imgur.com/QgyBF


----------



## bahamutzero

Does anybody know what are the differences between versions 1.0 and 1.3 besides stronger front panel wires?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I just called their support number: 909-465-9596. The guy who answered told me to send an email to [email protected] with my shipping information for the replacement power button/reset switch PCB.
> 
> The newer cases have solved this issue.


I can corroborate not only that the switch is dramatically better with the new models but also that Silverstone Support is great! I followed merc's advice and called this number to replace 2 of my 4 switches (I have 4 of these cases), one of which had actually broken and I reattached, inhaling that black epoxy in the process. They sent me new switches within a week and I swapped them out along with regular system maintenance.



I also found a really great place to install 2 2.5" drives if you're worried about airflow. I used 20 lb. 3M double-sided foam tape, reversed one of the SATA power connectors (and shortened the power cable entirely for a short loop), and mounted them directly to the PSU.




This frees up the area where I had previously mounted a single SSD with foam onto the PSU bracket, which is now gone.



Cleanest little case I've ever worked with. Thoughts on this placement?


----------



## baii

Contacted them months ago and had not got mine, gonna hit them up again.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*


I just want to say you are the reason I went with the Silverstone Sugo SG13 because I saw all your completed builds on PCPartPicker.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> I just want to say you are the reason I went with the Silverstone Sugo SG13 because I saw all your completed builds on PCPartPicker.


Thanks Hub! What layout ultimately did you go with?


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Thanks Hub! What layout ultimately did you go with?


Here is my list from PCPartPicker:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $275.61)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $26.98)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $95.99)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* Crucial BX200 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $77.16)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 950 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $129.99)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $42.48)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $79.67)
*Total:* $727.88
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-07 01:31 EST-0500_

Adding a Noctua 140mm NF-A14 PWM for the front panel. Trying to alleviate my case temps right now.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artonink*
> 
> ended up going with silverstones td03-e, pleasantly surprised with the performance... fans needed some mods to make them quiet tho
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/66WXsY
> 
> i think static pressure is pretty important on this case, add pressure really helped keeping the 3.5" hdd and PCH cool


How do you find the pump noise on the TD03-E? Audiable? There are few reviews on these units (Lite, Slim versions as well), but some say they can't hear the pump.


----------



## paul2016

I would like to ask you for advice before I buy all the parts to build my own SG13.

Intended build:

- Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX (Mesh version)
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151
- CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core
- CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X31 69.5 CFM Liquid
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 (CMK16GX4M2A2133C13)
- PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular (ATX)
- GPU: Mini Asus GeForce GTX 960 2GB (ASUS GTX960-MOC-2GD5)
- SSD/HDD: 1x 3.5" 250GB WDC WD2500JS-75NCB2 + 1x Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5"
- Shorter PSU cables: Silverstone PP05-E
- Shorter SATA cables: 2 x Silverstone SST-CP11

I am worried about the temperatures though. Everyone i spoke to said the temperature will get too hot and that there are not nearly enough fans and that i should go for a atx mini tower at least if i use this setup to play games. I intend to use it to play a 3D heavy game (second life). I saw pics here of people using a gtx 960 as well. But yes, the cases look as if air flow is too restricted. What are your experiences? Is it safe or are you having overheating issues?


----------



## Laaandry

Hey everyone, just finished reading through the whole thread and finally am piecing together my build (or I should say using my super old i7-870 and putting it in a smaller board) and had a couple questions.

Has anyone tried possibly fitting some super slim fans and putting them on the vent opposite the gpu and next to the psu? And would this have any benefit as an exhaust when air cooling with an intake up front?

Here's a couple pictures of my temporary first setup, I have an aftermarket air cooler coming along with an intake fan and some better cable management.


----------



## Spicychicken

Hello again guys! My SG13 has been running smoothly for a couple of weeks now, but the temps are really getting out of control on the CPU side of things. I also noticed that I have been travelling with my PC more than I expected, and due to that I've started looking into better air cooling solutions for the case rather than liquid cooling.

So far, I've seen a couple of suggestions in this thread, including:

Phanteks PH-TC12LS
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B
Cryorig C7
Noctua NH-L9x65
Thermalright AXP-200

I am planning on using my PSU as an added pull/exhaust fan, and flipping the fan on the CPU cooler to suck heat out of the case. The PSU I'm using is the SX-500LG, meaning I have added room for a larger CPU cooler.

I think that the Phanteks would suit my needs the best, as I don't want to be hindered by RAM module height or similar constraints. Are there better air coolers out there, or is the Phanteks my best bet? Also, would the Phanteks even fit in the SG13?

Thanks!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> Here is my list from PCPartPicker:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $275.61)
> *CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $26.98)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $95.99)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Storage:* Crucial BX200 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $77.16)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 950 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $129.99)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $42.48)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $79.67)
> *Total:* $727.88
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-07 01:31 EST-0500_
> 
> Adding a Noctua 140mm NF-A14 PWM for the front panel. Trying to alleviate my case temps right now.


Very nice spec! I had great success with the 950 builds. Yeah, the area is this case can heat up pretty quickly but the Noctua and some decent cable management will dramatically improve the cooling. If cable management evert mattered, it's in a build this small with a single fan for all the cooling.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Very nice spec! I had great success with the 950 builds. Yeah, the area is this case can heat up pretty quickly but the Noctua and some decent cable management will dramatically improve the cooling. If cable management evert mattered, it's in a build this small with a single fan for all the cooling.


I had to return the 140mm Noctua and swapped it for a 120mm version. Just didn't have enough clearance for my Western Digital Black. So right now, still no cooling for my case and it does get hot. My cable management has gotten better and been employing more wire ties.


----------



## hrockh

hello everyone!
I will be moving to South America for summer and come back to the UK in Sept.
My plan is to get a cheap ITX board (£50 Asus H97) and the SG13. Rest of the components will stay the same. A friend of mine has a H60 spare, so that takes care of the cooler.
My PS is Seasonic M12II-EVO620 620W and I want to sleeve & cut the cables to fit in the SG13. But I also want to keep a copy so, coming Sept, I can move back to the Arc Mini.

Any idea where I can get another set of PSU cables?

EDIT: Just emailed Seasonic, let's see what they say. Cablemod offers cables for my PSU, although at £47 it's a bit steep.


----------



## hubwub

I've managed to fix my idle and load temps with having a front fan. Cable ties have been a lifesaver in terms of having of cable management in this case. Noctua fan was a lifesaver.


----------



## tech4life0431

I have a question about cooling within the SG13.

I had my system built by my local computer store instead of building it myself, as I had never built a PC with brand new parts and in such a small case I didn't have a lot of confidence with myself.

Once I recieved the PC i noticed that the PSU was put in with the fan facing towards the motherboard, guesing that it would take warm air away from it. This layout worked for about three months until my PC started randomly freezing up and shutting down under load with zero warning. I removed my overclocks and it still occured. I looked in Event Viewer and it reported an event ID of '41' and said it was caused by 'Kernal-power.'

I decided it was worth a shot to turn over the PSU, so i opened her up, took nearly everying out and recablemanaged everything. Since then I haven't had the issue. This raises the question, is there any benefit to having the PSU face down?

Also while I was in the computer I noticed how the AIO was set up. They had put it in so that the radiator was in front of the fan. I would have thought that having before the radiator would be more efficient, as it would help push the air through easier, or am I mistaken?. Anyway, I guess they are the experts...

Love this PC still


----------



## fleetfeather

Kernel Power event ID's simply mean that the power was switched off. It doesn't necessarily having anything to do with your power supply. There are likely more event IDs viewable which could give more information.

Having a fan in pull rather than push has negligible impact on temps. One reason why people run pull instead of push is because dust cleaning is easier.

All the best


----------



## gusrb84

I built mine last week. Glad that I found this thread before my build.
It has been great help for my life time first build.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($150.00)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($55.35)
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($80.00)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.99)
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($198.00)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 380X 4GB NITRO Video Card ($263.97)
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case ($40.99)
Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99)
Case Fan: Enermax UCTB12P 71.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.99 )



NH-L12 Cooler in low profile mode. 92mm fan is replaced with 120mm fan on bottom.


Tight fit.. About 1mm clearance from memory.


Installed MoBo, SSD and Case fan to the case. I will be replacing Enermax fan to Noctua S12A.
Most noise source comes from this fan.


Power/Reset button wires are poorly soldered. They easily fell off. I soldered the wires again.
I also contacted SilverStone, and they sent me additional PCB module.


More pics




Completed!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Case Fan: Enermax UCTB12P
> I will be replacing Enermax fan to Noctua S12A.
> Most noise source comes from this fan.


Nice build, that gpu looks great in there.
Should have gone with the Enermax UCTP12P though







See link below. Seriously suprised it's causing noise problems though, lower the speed a bit and it won't change temperatures much from my experience.
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5770/7/103-12cm-case-fans-review-test-results-highest-efficiency


----------



## mannepanne

Just completed my build to, and I can once again confirm that the MSI GTX 970 "new long version" fits like a glove. It's 279mm long, the old shorter version is 269mm. I think this is absolute max, it's touches the front panel and i had to put some pressure on the panel to get in in place. Maybe you could squeeze a 280-290mm gpu in there but then you have to modify the inside of the frontpanel.

Edit: I have the sugo sg13 with the mesh front. Don't know if it fits in case with fake alu front.


----------



## Flamingo

Do I need to get the Silverstone short cable set? I will be using the SFX 500W PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

The 500W SFX unit comes with the short cable set as standard. No point doubling up


----------



## Muxzi

Hi there im *Muxzi,*

Im in the process of putting together a new build and i've landed on the SG13 as my case and couldnt think of a better place to ask questions about components for this case..

*A little inisight into what this PC is:*

This PC will act as a light gaming machine and will really be only running Civ:5 and Guild wars 2.

*This is my PC Part Picker list* PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790S 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor (£268.40 @ More Computers)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Motherboard:* Asus H81I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£49.99 @ Novatech)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£38.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card (£163.01 @ More Computers)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (£37.27 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply (£51.95 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £640.60
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-18 13:05 GMT+0000_

*A few things im curious about:*

The graphics card, CPU Cooling, Power Supply.

*Graphics Card:
*
Im still undecided between 2 graphics cards and they are the EVGA SSC 4gb 960 as i've read its the only version that can utilise the full 4GB of the card and the radeon 380(not decided on a model yet). Will both these cards fit comortably inside this case?
*
CPU Cooling:*

I was undecided whether to go with the Noctua low profile air cooler or a NZXT x31 with a push pull configuration and 120mm fans. Will the AIO watercooler take up too much room in the case / will i only be able to have a push config inside here? Will the Noctua low profile cooler be enough?

*Power Supply:*

While i understand that this is a small case im wondering do i really need to go with the SFX power supply? Would it work with an ATX? Also would there be a real benefit for me going Modular in this case due to all the unneccessary cables form a non modular power supply?

If you have any input at all please feel free to answer.

Also my apologies if this is the wrong place to post this but i couldnt think of a group of people more qualified to answer any questions i had about building in this case.

If i've missed anything out then just let me know and i'll do my best to asnwer









Thanks

*Muxzi*


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Hi there im *Muxzi,*
> 
> Im in the process of putting together a new build and i've landed on the SG13 as my case and couldnt think of a better place to ask questions about components for this case..
> 
> *A little inisight into what this PC is:*
> 
> This PC will act as a light gaming machine and will really be only running Civ:5 and Guild wars 2.
> 
> *This is my PC Part Picker list* PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790S 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor (£268.40 @ More Computers)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H81I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£49.99 @ Novatech)
> *Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£38.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card (£163.01 @ More Computers)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (£37.27 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply (£51.95 @ Amazon UK)
> *Total:* £640.60
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-18 13:05 GMT+0000_
> 
> *A few things im curious about:*
> 
> The graphics card, CPU Cooling, Power Supply.
> 
> *Graphics Card:
> *
> Im still undecided between 2 graphics cards and they are the EVGA SSC 4gb 960 as i've read its the only version that can utilise the full 4GB of the card and the radeon 380(not decided on a model yet). Will both these cards fit comortably inside this case?
> *
> CPU Cooling:*
> 
> I was undecided whether to go with the Noctua low profile air cooler or a NZXT x31 with a push pull configuration and 120mm fans. Will the AIO watercooler take up too much room in the case / will i only be able to have a push config inside here? Will the Noctua low profile cooler be enough?
> 
> *Power Supply:*
> 
> While i understand that this is a small case im wondering do i really need to go with the SFX power supply? Would it work with an ATX? Also would there be a real benefit for me going Modular in this case due to all the unneccessary cables form a non modular power supply?
> 
> If you have any input at all please feel free to answer.
> 
> Also my apologies if this is the wrong place to post this but i couldnt think of a group of people more qualified to answer any questions i had about building in this case.
> 
> If i've missed anything out then just let me know and i'll do my best to asnwer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Muxzi*


Dont go with an amd card unless it is a blower style card. It will heat the crap outta your system. Even with a nocuta industrial 3000 pushing air throw the case, my 290x still maxes out temps and throttles.

I have a 3790s and a Noctua L9i. it keeps the temps down just fine. the GPU is the problem and heats up everything else in the case because i have an open air cooler. my build is above.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laaandry*
> 
> Hey everyone, just finished reading through the whole thread and finally am piecing together my build (or I should say using my super old i7-870 and putting it in a smaller board) and had a couple questions.
> 
> Has anyone tried possibly fitting some super slim fans and putting them on the vent opposite the gpu and next to the psu? And would this have any benefit as an exhaust when air cooling with an intake up front?


I was able to fit a 60mm slim fan as exhaust on the opposite side. Could go for a 80mm but my scythe big shuriken has copper heat pipes protruding at the end so i went with the 60mm. I was using a sfx psu as well as psu support bracket removed. Ill try to add a photo later.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Hi there im *Muxzi,*
> 
> Im in the process of putting together a new build and i've landed on the SG13 as my case and couldnt think of a better place to ask questions about components for this case..
> 
> *A little inisight into what this PC is:*
> 
> This PC will act as a light gaming machine and will really be only running Civ:5 and Guild wars 2.
> 
> *This is my PC Part Picker list* PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790S 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor (£268.40 @ More Computers)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H81I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£49.99 @ Novatech)
> *Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£38.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card (£163.01 @ More Computers)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (£37.27 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply (£51.95 @ Amazon UK)
> *Total:* £640.60
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-18 13:05 GMT+0000_
> 
> *A few things im curious about:*
> 
> The graphics card, CPU Cooling, Power Supply.
> 
> *Graphics Card:
> *
> Im still undecided between 2 graphics cards and they are the EVGA SSC 4gb 960 as i've read its the only version that can utilise the full 4GB of the card and the radeon 380(not decided on a model yet). Will both these cards fit comortably inside this case?
> *
> CPU Cooling:*
> 
> I was undecided whether to go with the Noctua low profile air cooler or a NZXT x31 with a push pull configuration and 120mm fans. Will the AIO watercooler take up too much room in the case / will i only be able to have a push config inside here? Will the Noctua low profile cooler be enough?
> 
> *Power Supply:*
> 
> While i understand that this is a small case im wondering do i really need to go with the SFX power supply? Would it work with an ATX? Also would there be a real benefit for me going Modular in this case due to all the unneccessary cables form a non modular power supply?
> 
> If you have any input at all please feel free to answer.
> 
> Also my apologies if this is the wrong place to post this but i couldnt think of a group of people more qualified to answer any questions i had about building in this case.
> 
> If i've missed anything out then just let me know and i'll do my best to asnwer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Muxzi*


You can hook up an normal size psu but itll leave little room for the cables(you could shorten it yourself or buy somewhere like in cable mod) since using a 3.5inch hdd. A noctua l9i is ok as a lot of owner here are using that too. And imo, a non modular atx psu is a nono. Airflow will be really restricted inside the case.


----------



## Muxzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> You can hook up an normal size psu but itll leave little room for the cables(you could shorten it yourself or buy somewhere like in cable mod) since using a 3.5inch hdd. A noctua l9i is ok as a lot of owner here are using that too. And imo, a non modular atx psu is a nono. Airflow will be really restricted inside the case.


Interesting. I think i'll look into an SFX powersupply then to save on a little bit of room. I will be using a 3.5inch HDD at the start but may add a 2.5inch SSD in the near future. Nice to know about the cooler. I think thats something i'll stick with for now over the AIO liquid cooler.


----------



## Muxzi

Thanks for the Input, Looks like i'll be going with the 960 or maybe i'll see if my budget can stretch to a 970.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Interesting. I think i'll look into an SFX powersupply then to save on a little bit of room. I will be using a 3.5inch HDD at the start but may add a 2.5inch SSD in the near future. Nice to know about the cooler. I think thats something i'll stick with for now over the AIO liquid cooler.


Think its better to squeeze in a little bit more a 500w sfx-l psu if youre getting a 970. Though 450w is more than enought for that, the 120mm fan included in it the sfxl is much better than the 92mm fan in a 450w sfx both in noise and airflow


----------



## Muxzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Think its better to squeeze in a little bit more a 500w sfx-l psu if youre getting a 970. Though 450w is more than enought for that, the 120mm fan included in it the sfxl is much better than the 92mm fan in a 450w sfx both in noise and airflow


interesting. I think that will be my route then. Even if i dont pick up the 970 i'll go for the 500w always best to futureproof.

Quite lucky in the sense that the CPU only draws 65w

Thanks again for your input


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> Does anybody know what are the differences between versions 1.0 and 1.3 besides stronger front panel wires?


Officially, here are the changes we made for each revisions. Mostly are minor and shouldn't affect the majority of users:

V1.1 - Shorten two of the top cover clips to reduce friction with case's rivet points during installation.
V1.2 - Correct spelling error on retail box.
V1.3 - Update front I/O port design to prevent breakage.
V1.4 - Update top cover to eliminate possible interference with some power supply screw installation.
V1.5 - Increase drive plate mounting point to support new 3.5" enterprise hard drive specification.
V1.6 - Update retail box dimensions.

Hopefully this helps. Please keep in mind we can't provide availability of each version as we do not monitor every reseller/retailer's (there are about 500 of them!) stock status worldwide.


----------



## bahamutzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Hopefully this helps. Please keep in mind we can't provide availability of each version as we do not monitor every reseller/retailer's (there are about 500 of them!) stock status worldwide.


Thank you very much, that was very thorough answer. I think this is a good reference for other potential buyers as well. When was the latest version released by the way?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Officially, here are the changes we made for each revisions. Mostly are minor and shouldn't affect the majority of users:
> 
> V1.1 - Shorten two of the top cover clips to reduce friction with case's rivet points during installation.
> V1.2 - Correct spelling error on retail box.
> V1.3 - Update front I/O port design to prevent breakage.
> V1.4 - Update top cover to eliminate possible interference with some power supply screw installation.
> V1.5 - Increase drive plate mounting point to support new 3.5" enterprise hard drive specification.
> V1.6 - Update retail box dimensions.
> 
> Hopefully this helps. Please keep in mind we can't provide availability of each version as we do not monitor every reseller/retailer's (there are about 500 of them!) stock status worldwide.


Awesome good to know!


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Officially, here are the changes we made for each revisions. Mostly are minor and shouldn't affect the majority of users:
> 
> V1.1 - Shorten two of the top cover clips to reduce friction with case's rivet points during installation.
> V1.2 - Correct spelling error on retail box.
> V1.3 - Update front I/O port design to prevent breakage.
> V1.4 - Update top cover to eliminate possible interference with some power supply screw installation.
> V1.5 - Increase drive plate mounting point to support new 3.5" enterprise hard drive specification.
> V1.6 - Update retail box dimensions.
> 
> Hopefully this helps. Please keep in mind we can't provide availability of each version as we do not monitor every reseller/retailer's (there are about 500 of them!) stock status worldwide.


I have 1.0, and I think I have the updated updated I/O port design.

I do hope SilverStone can provide a support bracket for a SFX PSU given a certain converter bracket. Even if the screws can support the weight, it's still sagging a little, and it feels unsafe and wrong to have your SFX/SFX-L just hanging there in the air.


----------



## Muxzi

Hey again all,

Just wondering if anyone could help clear something up for me.. I've found the 500w SFX powersupply i was looking at on amazon but i cant find conformation thats its the L version im looking for

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SilverStone-30269-SX500-Power-Supply/dp/B00QUH7PLY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453400105&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=500w+sfx+psu

Any ideas? Probably just me being stupid.

Thanks

Muxzi


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Hey again all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could help clear something up for me.. I've found the 500w SFX powersupply i was looking at on amazon but i cant find conformation thats its the L version im looking for
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SilverStone-30269-SX500-Power-Supply/dp/B00QUH7PLY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453400105&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=500w+sfx+psu
> 
> Any ideas? Probably just me being stupid.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Muxzi


That is the sfxl version. Sfx ones uses a 92mm fan.







and i dont think they released a sfx 500w one.


----------



## Muxzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> That is the sfxl version. Sfx ones uses a 92mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont think they released a sfx 500w one.


Thanks, i thought that was the case but i thought id 100% check before i had to make some returns to amazon..

Muxzi


----------



## Muxzi

Hello,

I'm in the last stages of research for my build and im down to the GPU.. im looking at two cards and looking for some advice/opinions on how both of these will work inside the tight fitting SG13. My Main worry is that i've been told the heat produced from AMD cards can bottleneck performance.

Number 1: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016EY8JMG?keywords=380x&qid=1453412726&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6

Number 2:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-Graphics-Cards-128-Bit/dp/B00UMVCYTM/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1453412873&sr=1-6&keywords=gigabyte+960

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks

Muxzi


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the last stages of research for my build and im down to the GPU.. im looking at two cards and looking for some advice/opinions on how both of these will work inside the tight fitting SG13. My Main worry is that i've been told the heat produced from AMD cards can bottleneck performance.
> 
> Number 1: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016EY8JMG?keywords=380x&qid=1453412726&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> 
> Number 2:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-Graphics-Cards-128-Bit/dp/B00UMVCYTM/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1453412873&sr=1-6&keywords=gigabyte+960
> 
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Muxzi


At that price difference I would definitely take a 380 over a 960. The heat of the 380 should be manageable, I ran fine with a 270x in an SG05 (very similar case) which I think is 180W TDP vs 190W on the 380. If anything it may just mean you won't be able to push big overclocks without it becoming a bit hot/noisy.


----------



## baii

hmm, still haven't got around a update for the replace power buttons, since October. Who should I hit up next?

sent another mail to on1/6 to [email protected]


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the last stages of research for my build and im down to the GPU.. im looking at two cards and looking for some advice/opinions on how both of these will work inside the tight fitting SG13. My Main worry is that i've been told the heat produced from AMD cards can bottleneck performance.
> 
> Number 1: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016EY8JMG?keywords=380x&qid=1453412726&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> 
> Number 2:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Nvidia-Graphics-Cards-128-Bit/dp/B00UMVCYTM/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1453412873&sr=1-6&keywords=gigabyte+960
> 
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Muxzi


Go get the 380


----------



## Muxzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Go get the 380


Hey,

Managed to get my hands on that 380









Now, one thing i didnt anticipate and frankly didnt think about was the front intake fan. The card i went with is 9.3 inches long so i was thinking of going with a 140mm but wasnt sure between AF or SP fan.

Anyone got any reccomendations for the front of a SG13?

Thanks

Muxzi


----------



## Flamingo

Has anyone tried to light up their SG13B? Maybe some LEDs for the front side of the chasis









I got the Coolermaster Seidon 120V Plus cooler which has the CM JetFlo fan series.



I really want to use this, but I already have a pair of 2x Gentle Typhoons 1850 ready to be installed T_T (are also quieter and have better static pressure)

Edit:
CM JetFlo
1600 RPM @ 28 dBA or 1200 RPM (19 dBA)
Static Pressure: 2.72mm H20
Airflow: 95 CFM

Scythe Gentle Typhoon
1850RPM @ 28dBA
Static Pressure: 2.9mm H20
Airflow: 58.3CFM

Numbers seem better for the CM though


----------



## epic1337

CM's numbers are superficial, its the "ideal scenario" on a test rig under free-flow (no obstructions).
if you put that fan on a radiator, it'll drop to like 20~30CFM.

Scythe on the other hand is a bit more of a "best case scenario" where typical usage of it is considered (with a grill).
if you put the GT on a radiator, it'll drop to like 30~40CFM.

in practice GT outperforms CM jetflo.


----------



## revanchrist

I've two Jetflo on my Hyper 212X and 5 more Jetflo in my computer case, they moved air like crazy. They are the best performing fans i've ever seen in terms of CFM. But they are also the noisiest fans i've ever experienced. It's like a helicopter taking off.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> I've two Jetflo on my Hyper 212X and 5 more Jetflo in my computer case, they moved air like crazy. They are the best performing fans i've ever seen in terms of CFM. But they are also the noisiest fans i've ever experienced. It's like a helicopter taking off.


Dont know what is that so, the numbers supposedly match that of the GT @ rated speeds. Guess like epic1337 said, those numbers arent completely accurate.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Managed to get my hands on that 380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, one thing i didnt anticipate and frankly didnt think about was the front intake fan. The card i went with is 9.3 inches long so i was thinking of going with a 140mm but wasnt sure between AF or SP fan.
> 
> Anyone got any reccomendations for the front of a SG13?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Muxzi


Definitely go with a Static Pressure fan. It helps pushing air through the case and getting it out of it. I have an Industrial Noctua 3000pwm fan and love it.


----------



## Muxzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Definitely go with a Static Pressure fan. It helps pushing air through the case and getting it out of it. I have an Industrial Noctua 3000pwm fan and love it.


Wish i'd seen this sooner. I went with a high airflow fan because there wasn't anything blocking the airs path. I'll be posting pictures in a few days when my graphics card arrives but the build is looking good so far.

I may pick up a Static pressure fan aswell and switch around to do some tests. However i've been doing some cable management today and my word is this case a pain. Love it though

Cheers

Muxzi


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muxzi*
> 
> Wish i'd seen this sooner. I went with a high airflow fan because there wasn't anything blocking the airs path. I'll be posting pictures in a few days when my graphics card arrives but the build is looking good so far.
> 
> I may pick up a Static pressure fan aswell and switch around to do some tests. However i've been doing some cable management today and my word is this case a pain. Love it though
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Muxzi


My build is a a page or two back. Yeah it is a little bit of a pain, but its worth it when its done. I barely use mine, but its still sitting there looking pretty haha.


----------



## ultrapan

Hi! I just bought this case. Can someone help me decide if I should go AIO or just air cooling? Here are my specs:

*CPU:* i5-4690k
*Motherboard:* GA-Z97N-WIFI
*RAM:* G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB)
*SSD:* 850 EVO 120GB 2.5"
*GPU:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming
*PSU:* Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W 80+ Gold

I have two choices:

A) NF-F12 + L9i (or anything you guys would like to suggest)
B) H55/H60 (suggestions, please, thanks)
Honestly, I didn't have plans on buying an aftermarket cooler yet until I read here that the stock cooler would be that bad especially on a non-blower style GPU.

PS: I wouldn't be overclocking in this build. If anyone's gonna ask, I was on ATX build and will just re-use my CPU. I replaced my PSU because I had to bring this every weekend to my girlfriend's.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> snip


id say stick to an aio. Butif you really want it lighter, go get a scythe big shuriken or a nitrogon 06 pro. Think it would work better than the l9i


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> Hi! I just bought this case. Can someone help me decide if I should go AIO or just air cooling? Here are my specs:
> 
> *CPU:* i5-4690k
> *Motherboard:* GA-Z97N-WIFI
> *RAM:* G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB)
> *SSD:* 850 EVO 120GB 2.5"
> *GPU:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming
> *PSU:* Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W 80+ Gold
> 
> I have two choices:
> 
> A) NF-F12 + L9i (or anything you guys would like to suggest)
> B) H55/H60 (suggestions, please, thanks)
> Honestly, I didn't have plans on buying an aftermarket cooler yet until I read here that the stock cooler would be that bad especially on a non-blower style GPU.
> 
> PS: I wouldn't be overclocking in this build. If anyone's gonna ask, I was on ATX build and will just re-use my CPU. I replaced my PSU because I had to bring this every weekend to my girlfriend's.


I went with the l9i and the NF-a12 i love it, i have a h80 sitting around but decided the l9i did the job well enough. I may watercool my gpu though.


----------



## azdesign

Anyone tried reversing the airflow?
- Watercooling mounted in front but sucking air from inside the case and side vents become (passive) intake.
- PSU fan facing the ceiling so it have its own independent air flow.

I wonder if this possible in non-Q version and curious how it affect cooling performance
I own Q version right now and unfortunately, front is a solid cover so such scenario is not possible.


----------



## ultrapan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> id say stick to an aio. Butif you really want it lighter, go get a scythe big shuriken or a nitrogon 06 pro. Think it would work better than the l9i


Would an AIO, say, an H60 or H55 be heavier than an air cooler + an additional case fan? I haven't tried them in my whole life.


----------



## ultrapan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> I went with the l9i and the NF-a12 i love it, i have a h80 sitting around but decided the l9i did the job well enough. I may watercool my gpu though.


Did you flip the fan in your L9i?


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> Did you flip the fan in your L9i?


Yeah, I have it flipped exhausting up into and out of the PSU


----------



## baii

I have the q version,
My build is air cooled CPU with big shuriken rev b and a msi 7950.

Flipping front fan to exhaust yield worst temp on GPU.
I can't flip the big shuriken fan.
Flipping the PSU yield worst CPU temp.
I thought that CPU should be cooler if it doesn't need to compete with PSU fan, but turn out I was wrong.

Aio is more heavy than low profile air if you count the radiator. Aio should perform like a 90-120mm tower heatsink.

I had some ram that match the the board and gpu color but swap out for some low profile ram, which may make the whole thing cool better.


----------



## ultrapan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Yeah, I have it flipped exhausting up into and out of the PSU


Thanks for replying! May I know what your temps are?


----------



## Flamingo

My build is finally complete: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/DfwV3C (will be approved by mod soon)





CPU: i7-6700k
Motherboard: AsRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB)
SSD: 850 EVO 250GB 2.5"
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG

Hopefully add a nano in the future


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> Thanks for replying! May I know what your temps are?


These are what they were before i got the Af12 flipped now the cpu max's out around 69/70. the reason they are high is because of that damn 290x heating up the case, cant wait till i get my 970 reference in there. the

i7-3770 CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
290x GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> My build is finally complete: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/DfwV3C (will be approved by mod soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i7-6700k
> Motherboard: AsRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB)
> SSD: 850 EVO 250GB 2.5"
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Hopefully add a nano in the future


Nice, But unless its a blower style AMD card, Nvidia performs so much better in this case. I hate how hot my 290x gets, and i know the 3xx series is supposed to be better. But i don't know about using it in such a small case


----------



## ultrapan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> These are what they were before i got the Af12 flipped now the cpu max's out around 69/70. the reason they are high is because of that damn 290x heating up the case, cant wait till i get my 970 reference in there. the
> 
> i7-3770 CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
> 290x GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c


Noted, thanks, man!


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Nice, But unless its a blower style AMD card, Nvidia performs so much better in this case. I hate how hot my 290x gets, and i know the 3xx series is supposed to be better. But i don't know about using it in such a small case


Why does nvidia perform better? Because they run cooler or a fan-hsf thing? Also blower style cards are so big. Ill guess Ill check up with the Nano + Sugo owner to see how things are going with him.

Another problem with the Nano is the coil whine, I already have one from the PSU/Mobo, with the nano, it could become a whistling party lol.


----------



## azdesign

Guys post your spec and *peak* temps during full load please

Specs:
Case: SG13B-Q
CPU : i5 3450
Cooler : Kraken x31 with push/pull
GPU : GTX 970 w/ HerculeZ X2 cooler
PSU : Seasonic X series 760 (fan facing m/b)

Case cover removed:
CPU : 55C
GPU : 82C

Case cover on:
CPU : 63C
GPU : 86C

ps: aseembling push pull with 150mm+ ATX PSU is a nightmare


----------



## fleetfeather

Peak temps folding on CPU and GPU:

CPU: 62
GPU: 60

My rad fan does not exceed 1200RPM


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Peak temps folding on CPU and GPU:
> 
> CPU: 62
> GPU: 60
> 
> My rad fan does not exceed 1200RPM


What is your GPU? Also, do you remove the case cover?


----------



## Flamingo

CPU Temperatures @ stock with case cover.
Idle: 25C
Dota 2 - 55C
Rendering: 78C

CPU 6700k stock
Cooler Seidon 120V + 2x GT 1850 Push/Pull


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> CPU Temperatures @ stock with case cover.
> Idle: 25C
> Dota 2 - 55C
> Rendering: 78C
> 
> CPU 6700k stock
> Cooler Seidon 120V + 2x GT 1850 Push/Pull


78C CPU, isn't that a bit dangerous? for CPU its should be normal, but isnt the ambient temperature should be around 65-70C? Won't that damage other components?



Cramped, stored inside a closed cabinet with 200mm fan behind it, helps cool ambient temps. Still, until I change the PSU, wont be using case cover for a while. Seasonic X series's fan WONT spin unless the inside of the PSU hot enough


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Why does nvidia perform better? Because they run cooler or a fan-hsf thing? Also blower style cards are so big. Ill guess Ill check up with the Nano + Sugo owner to see how things are going with him.
> 
> Another problem with the Nano is the coil whine, I already have one from the PSU/Mobo, with the nano, it could become a whistling party lol.


It is because the 9xx series are so much cooler than AMD. I could care less about noise as my sg13 with my 290x is a lan box so it hardly gets used. Its just with such a small case you don't want the card to thermal throttle and Nvidia (compared to equivalent AMD) is a better bet for that if you are wanting high end.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> 78C CPU, isn't that a bit dangerous? for CPU its should be normal, but isnt the ambient temperature should be around 65-70C? Won't that damage other components?




Motherboard and PCH temperatures seem fine according to hwinfo. But now I have a reason to purchase a laser temp reading gun for this purpose


----------



## gtz

I recently moved my HTPC into a SilverStone SG13B-Q and I am impressed with it considering it was only $40.

My PSU was a challenge because my Antec Earthwatts was not modular and had a lot of extra cables. I trimmed all the cables I was not using and just kept an extra SATA and molex connector for future use. Then after all that it still looked like crud because it does not come sleeved. Did not want to invest a lot of money and time so I just used black wire conduit (only $1 at Harbor Freight) and came out good.









Temps are what is to be expected for such a tiny case. GPU tops out at 63 and the hottest core on the 2600K at 68. Full specs of the rig is in my sig.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> What is your GPU? Also, do you remove the case cover?


Gtx 960 Strix
Nope


----------



## byalexandr

Here is mine:



Specs:

Core i3 4170
AsRock B85M-ITX
16GB AData Premier
XFX R9 290 Core Edition
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Silverstone 450W Bronze

The 290 is the absolute maximum this case can hold, it butts up right up to the front panel supports, in fact you have to cut off the clips that hold on the dust filter.

I plan on changing the i3 to a Xeon E3-1231v3 and the PSU to an ATX unit, probably a 650W GS from EVGA. I don't know about the 290 yet, but it's probably going to be replaced with a flagship AMD Polaris card when those come out.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byalexandr*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Core i3 4170
> AsRock B85M-ITX
> 16GB AData Premier
> XFX R9 290 Core Edition
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Silverstone 450W Bronze
> 
> The 290 is the absolute maximum this case can hold, it butts up right up to the front panel supports, in fact you have to cut off the clips that hold on the dust filter.


My 290x non ref fits with a few mm to spare and that is with the clips still in place


----------



## baii

The msi 2fan or powercolor 2 fan type usually fits.


----------



## byalexandr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> My 290x non ref fits with a few mm to spare and that is with the clips still in place


What card is it? I was actually thinking of getting a 390X from MSI, I know it fits but with modification.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byalexandr*
> 
> What card is it? I was actually thinking of getting a 390X from MSI, I know it fits but with modification.


MSI 290x gaming 4g


----------



## Flamingo

So its either blow style AMD or go nvidia huh?

Thats pretty sad, since Im kinda inclined towards AMD. The 980 GTX Ti makes sense because 6GB, but its too expensive and also that its not fully DX12 ready annnnnd that nvidia will abandon it a bit after the next series release.

Guys with R9 390's how are your CPU temperatures? Everyone's been saying it pushes CPU temps to +20-30C :/


----------



## Spicychicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> Hello again guys! My SG13 has been running smoothly for a couple of weeks now, but the temps are really getting out of control on the CPU side of things. I also noticed that I have been travelling with my PC more than I expected, and due to that I've started looking into better air cooling solutions for the case rather than liquid cooling.
> 
> So far, I've seen a couple of suggestions in this thread, including:
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B
> Cryorig C7
> Thermalright AXP-200
> 
> I am planning on using my PSU as an added pull/exhaust fan, and flipping the fan on the CPU cooler to suck heat out of the case. The PSU I'm using is the SX-500LG, meaning I have added room for a larger CPU cooler.
> 
> I think that the Phanteks would suit my needs the best, as I don't want to be hindered by RAM module height or similar constraints. Are there better air coolers out there, or is the Phanteks my best bet? Also, would the Phanteks even fit in the SG13?
> 
> Thanks!


Bump


----------



## Flamingo

The SX-500LG fan only operates under load / or when the PSU temperature crosses a certain threshold. Dont expect it to be running all the time. Didnt you have an H80i GT? I think it can withstand travel.


----------



## ultrapan

I just built mine. Do your cases get hot? I mean, temps are okay. 70-75 GPU, 50-60 CPU but when you touch the case, it's hot. I know it will be hot but not THIS hot. Is there any software that I can use to monitor the temps of the PSU? I just think there's not enough airflow inside to exhaust the hot air. My setup is the PSU fan is facing vents of the case, using an H60 and an MSI GTX 970 Twin Frozr so I think there's alot of hot air pushed mostly in the CPU area.

Speaking of PSU, mine has a crackling sound like something is shorting inside. It's a SilverStone 450W 80+ Gold fully modular (ST45SF-G) power supply. Anyone has this issue? How do I tag the SilverStone rep here?

Thank you.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> Bump


True, there are better air cooling out there rather than more expensive, water cooling one, but in our case, SG13B, has very limited cooler height even if you have additional clearance by using sfx PSU.
Here is my suggestion to improve your temps :
1. Use single 120mm water cooling with push/pull
2. Open your case cover
3. Do some simple mod, buy one of these fans, then strap it below PSU (you can use double tape), point the exhaust to the side vents. Do this will help your PSU not to suck hot air, prolongs its lifespan.

As reference, mine is using kraken x31 in push-pull using SP120 fan. CPU is 3450 and during full load, rarely reach 60 celcius with case cover off. Case cover on usually have 4-6 more degrees. My PSU is ATX, have more than 150mm length and is not moving air at all, fan only spin when PSU is too hot. So I think my temps is quite good for such condition.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> Speaking of PSU, mine has a crackling sound like something is shorting inside. It's a SilverStone 450W 80+ Gold fully modular (ST45SF-G) power supply. Anyone has this issue? How do I tag the SilverStone rep here?
> 
> Thank you.


You can contact the office closest to you for product information and returns on our "Contact Us" page:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php


----------



## ultrapan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> You can contact the office closest to you for product information and returns on our "Contact Us" page:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php


Thank you. Already contacted warranty people and they'll replace my PSU.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrapan*
> 
> I just built mine. Do your cases get hot? I mean, temps are okay. 70-75 GPU, 50-60 CPU but when you touch the case, it's hot. I know it will be hot but not THIS hot. Is there any software that I can use to monitor the temps of the PSU? I just think there's not enough airflow inside to exhaust the hot air. My setup is the PSU fan is facing vents of the case, using an H60 and an MSI GTX 970 Twin Frozr so I think there's alot of hot air pushed mostly in the CPU area.
> 
> Speaking of PSU, mine has a crackling sound like something is shorting inside. It's a SilverStone 450W 80+ Gold fully modular (ST45SF-G) power supply. Anyone has this issue? How do I tag the SilverStone rep here?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think there are any software that can read you PSU temp. However, some PSU like corsair AX series can give its temps, wattage, etc to your PC via corsair link. The most inexpensive thing you can do to guess your PSU temp is using an aquarium temperature sensor. I have one, but mostly use it to monitor case ambient temp.

As for cracking sound, there is nothing normal for PSU to make any sound other than fan noise. If this is only recently, have you use your PSU as exhaust? because, PSU sucking hot air higher than its operating temperature in long term makes it prone to failure. You should RMA it ASAP.


----------



## Flamingo

Has anyone tried to add more fans to the right panel? (40 or 60mm ones)

After 45 min of rendering my case was a bit warm and PCH temp was 57C and mobo 53C lol. And this is without a graphics card









thinking of switching over my PSU to face fan below and intake air outside


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Has anyone tried to add more fans to the right panel? (40 or 60mm ones)
> 
> After 45 min of rendering my case was a bit warm and PCH temp was 57C and mobo 53C lol. And this is without a graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of switching over my PSU to face fan below and intake air outside


It is possible. I tried sticking fans to right panel using double tape. Here are the fans:
1. 80mm with 15mm thickness, 70% effective area*, helps reduce temps around 3-5 degree C
2. 120mm with 13mm thickness, 40% effective area*, helps reduce temps around 4-6 degree C

*100% effective area means airflow must not be blocked by case cover or by PSU support bracket. In my case, I'm using ATX psu, so I need the included PSU support bracket. This bracket blocks the intake area of my fan, especially my 120mm. And the vents on side panel are just too small to cover entire fan exit area.

If you have SFX PSU then you wont need the included PSU bracket, hence makes the fan more efficient.
The vents area simply too small for fans larger than 60mm. Expecially when the fan glued/taped/attached to vents.

It DOES helps reduce temps, but not much. However, with 100% effective are, there should be potential.
In the end, simply removing the case cover significantly reduce temperatures, at least for me.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> It is possible. I tried sticking fans to right panel using double tape. Here are the fans:
> 1. 80mm with 15mm thickness, 70% effective area*, helps reduce temps around 3-5 degree C
> 2. 120mm with 13mm thickness, 40% effective area*, helps reduce temps around 4-6 degree C
> 
> *100% effective area means airflow must not be blocked by case cover or by PSU support bracket. In my case, I'm using ATX psu, so I need the included PSU support bracket. This bracket blocks the intake area of my fan, especially my 120mm. And the vents on side panel are just too small to cover entire fan exit area.
> 
> If you have SFX PSU then you wont need the included PSU bracket, hence makes the fan more efficient.
> The vents area simply too small for fans larger than 60mm. Expecially when the fan glued/taped/attached to vents.
> 
> It DOES helps reduce temps, but not much. However, with 100% effective are, there should be potential.
> In the end, simply removing the case cover significantly reduce temperatures, at least for me.


You mustve tried flipping the PSU as well, what were the temperature changes?


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> You mustve tried flipping the PSU as well, what were the temperature changes?


In my case, none. My Seasonic X series does not move air at all, it have hybrid fan where it does not spin unless PSU is hot enough. So flipping the psu up and down had no effect.
It's a worse choice for PSU among SFF cases, I bought it cos there weren't any decent PSU in my local store except this one.
That was the reason I have to take off case cover, there arent any exhaust in my build. Gotta mod side vents for my fans to work.


----------



## Flamingo

I guess the only solution here would be to switch the fans so they pull air from inside the case and push it outside through the front grill. Will probably keep me warm too.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> I guess the only solution here would be to switch the fans so they pull air from inside the case and push it outside through the front grill. Will probably keep me warm too.


Can you test it for me? Mine is the Q version, impossible to do this as the front panel is solid, should be possible for non-Q which consist of mesh


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Can you test it for me? Mine is the Q version, impossible to do this as the front panel is solid, should be possible for non-Q which consist of mesh


I will give it a shot and let you know.

Edit: Apparently my fans are setup in the wrong way and pushing air into the radiator. Please ignore my temperatures lol. Need to do a proper intake vs exhaust test.


----------



## mita757

I just finished building my new setup.

Specs:

CPU: i5 6600K @ 4.4 ghz. Vcore 1.248v (Vcore in UEFI offset +140)
Motherboard: ASRock Z170M-ITX/ac
Cooler: Corsair H60
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Video Card: PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB
Case: SG13B
PSU: Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX 500







Temps with H60 rad fan pulling air in at 1700RPM (ambient temp 27):

Gaming CPU: 61 / GPU: 67
CPU hottest core after 30+ loops of x264: 71
Prime95 1 hr sff: 82

I can probably push it to 4.6/4.7 but for 24/7 I am fine with 4.4 for now.
Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the SG13. SFX psu and AIO water cooling along with
blower style GPU are the best options in this case IMHO.


----------



## Flamingo

t_t one day ill have this setup in.



then it would be possible to have a 140mm radiator too. speaking of which, does a 140mm limit hdd/ssd options? (bottom ssd attachment and the top plate)


----------



## fleetfeather

140 rads won't allow 3.5" mounting on the top plate. You will still be fine to mount any 2.5" device on the floor


----------



## AlmaMater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicychicken*
> 
> Bump


I should receive my parts on Wednesday. I bought:

Cryorig C7
I5-6600 (Not planning on OC)
12 mm Noctua Industrial Fan 3000 rpm (Intake)
Silverstone SFX-L 500 gold
Asus H170i
16 G Ram (8x2)
SG13 (Mesh)
500G Samsung 850 SSD

I will report here the temps I get.
I am still deviding on which Video card to get.
I do not want something more powerful than a GTX 970 (I am looking at the MSI 4G but it is not blower sytle and I am worried about the temps. At the same time I do not know which blower style card is good in terms of temps and noise [Reference blower style is not available and I have heard split comments about the Asus GTX 970 Turbo])

Cheers!


----------



## S3MS3M

just upgrade the PSU to SILVERSTONE SG600 SFX and Move the SSHD to the bottom part


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> These are what they were before i got the Af12 flipped now the cpu max's out around 69/70. the reason they are high is because of that damn 290x heating up the case, cant wait till i get my 970 reference in there. the
> 
> i7-3770 CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
> 290x GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c


So I didn't end up getting the reference card because it was backordered. I got a 970 Strix(it barely fit, I had to cut off tabs and the trim around the front) and it is great.

New Temps

i7-3770 CPU: Idle - 29c | Load - 64c
GTX970 GPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 73c


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> just upgrade the PSU to SILVERSTONE SG600 SFX and Move the SSHD to the bottom part


what was your previous PSU? how are your temperatures now compared to before?


----------



## zestdnja

Hello guys!

I'm Building skylake setup plus Kraken x31 as a cooling system. Please advise, how to install fan - intake or exhaust?
Ordered 'Q' version with solid panel and case location will be in poor ventilated area (cube section (270*270*340) under TV with 5 centimeters round hole in back for cables) . Tnx in advance!


----------



## hrockh

liking the last few rigs, great job guys.

can we get a list of cpu coolers that work with this case?
I know it's nearly impossible to list all that works with this case, the choice out there is huge.
so I was thinking a list of cooler that have been used in this thread, tested to be working fine. what do you guys think?


----------



## azdesign

Lets start with mine.
My rig is using i5 3450 and GTX970. Case cover off.
I own *CM Seidon 120V* and *NZXT Kraken X31*
Seidon's fan is ****, NZXT has better fan, but Corsair SP 120 running at 1700++ rpm is the best.
Run in push pull, both cooler perform similar during idle, which around 28-32 depending the ambient temperature,
while during load, kraken has better result in 55-60 degree while my seidon in 58-66.
Worth to mention NZXT has *much longer and much flexible tubing*, unlike seidon which is very stiff.

_ps: shame the led on pump only available for X41 and X61_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestdnja*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm Building skylake setup plus Kraken x31 as a cooling system. Please advise, how to install fan - intake or exhaust?
> Ordered 'Q' version with solid panel and case location will be in poor ventilated area (cube section (270*270*340) under TV with 5 centimeters round hole in back for cables) . Tnx in advance!


My case located in a very cramped space under the tv cabinet. Had to *squeeze* my finger a bit just to turn on the power. I have 2 x 200mm fan as exhaust behind the cabinet. I have to *cut the wood back panel* in circular chape to fit the fan, install both fan, purchase 12v 1A adapter, adapt the cable for molex to power both fan. Case cover OFF. WIth these setup, I can achieve decent temps. see above



_ps: gonna cut that annoying fan led off soon







_


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> liking the last few rigs, great job guys.
> 
> can we get a list of cpu coolers that work with this case?
> I know it's nearly impossible to list all that works with this case, the choice out there is huge.
> so I was thinking a list of cooler that have been used in this thread, tested to be working fine. what do you guys think?


I believe almost any 120mm AIO would work with a single fan setup.

For two fan setup, make sure the total fan+rad+fan depth depth doesnt exceed 90mm. fans are usually 25mm.


----------



## Flamingo

Has anyone tried travelling with their Sugo yet? Would a standard sports bag work? This is what the sugo pack looks like, but not available anymore


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Has anyone tried travelling with their Sugo yet? Would a standard sports bag work? This is what the sugo pack looks like, but not available anymore


I always carry mine by hand when attending to some lan party event; went there by car, then carry the case. As for bag, I wouldn't trust random sports bag. It does not provide adequate padding and protection for the case. I also interested in this kind of bag, and want to design it myself and ask local custom-bag-service to make it.


----------



## niki7025

Hello!
Can you tell me if I will be able to put those parts in that case:
1.MSI Computer Motherboard Mini ITX DDR4 Z170I GAMING PRO AC
2.GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Extreme Waterforce
3.Intel Core i7-6700K
4.Thermaltake Smart SE 630W 80+ Bronze Efficiency Modular PSU 14cm Fan AFPC ATX2.3
5.2X8GB DDR4 2400 Kingston HyperX Fury

The video is 27cm length with water cooling. I don't know what CPU cooler I should use on that setup and also if I will be able to cool to CPU in that case.
Can you give me some tips and also recommendation for the CPU cooler?

Have a nice day!


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niki7025*
> 
> Hello!
> Can you tell me if I will be able to put those parts in that case:
> 1.MSI Computer Motherboard Mini ITX DDR4 Z170I GAMING PRO AC
> 2.GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Extreme Waterforce
> 3.Intel Core i7-6700K
> 4.Thermaltake Smart SE 630W 80+ Bronze Efficiency Modular PSU 14cm Fan AFPC ATX2.3
> 5.2X8GB DDR4 2400 Kingston HyperX Fury
> 
> The video is 27cm length with water cooling. I don't know what CPU cooler I should use on that setup and also if I will be able to cool to CPU in that case.
> Can you give me some tips and also recommendation for the CPU cooler?
> 
> Have a nice day!


I suggest you go with reference GTX 980 Ti, blower cooler should do well with this case. Then you can have more better choices for CPU cooler.
But if you insist on using gigabyte waterforce, few pages back have some people using noctua air cooler, which should be your best bet.


----------



## niki7025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> I suggest you go with reference GTX 980 Ti, blower cooler should do well with this case. Then you can have more better choices for CPU cooler.
> But if you insist on using gigabyte waterforce, few pages back have some people using noctua air cooler, which should be your best bet.


The gigabyte waterforce will be perfect for this case. What is the max height of the CPU cooler using afx PSU? Is it possible to use water cooling for the CPU and the gigabyte waterforce? If I use the low profile nuctua air cooler, what would be the temp on stock i7 6700k?


----------



## Flamingo

Just wanted to share this today

R9 Nano in a SG-13 thermals and performance vs ATX case courtesy of Kitguru





Geforce 980Ti blower style seems the best option for this case, however it is a bit pricy compared to the nano.


----------



## epic1337

its to be expected, Nano's heatsink is a bit too small, unless you can give it plenty of low ambient temperature airflow then it'll suffocate and cause it to run hotter.

they should've designed Nano to be a bit longer than it is, considering its half an inch shorter than an ITX motherboard.
also they should've used a large diameter blower, as it would provide an even more effective cooling than the axial fan it currently uses.


----------



## Flamingo

So I was reading this whole thread again, when I came across the Fractal Design kelvin T12 (expandable AIO cooler). At the same time while looking for T12 reviews I came across this gem of a video:

Using the T12 to cool both the GPU (GTX 980) and CPU (i5 4670k).






The owner had to mod his case quite a bit though. Really interesting video


----------



## jimbob23

Just read most of this thread and have my SG13 coming in the mail. Thanks to everyone who posted info and pics.

What are the chances of getting two 3.5" drives in this while also using 150mm PSU? What about if I also have a 120mm closed loop water cooling system? Any chance at all? I know there's only one mounting spot for a 3.5, but maybe it can just sit somewhere. I don't move the case much.


----------



## Muxzi

I struggled to fit 1 3.5" drive in this case along with everything else so from personal experience i'd say no.. it wouldn't be possible


----------



## jimbob23

Maybe it's difficult to get a sense of scale without owning it yet. Just seems like lots of opportunities. Like if you had a 9" long GPU, you still have an inch and a half of space between its far end and the wall of the case - seems like you could fit one there?


----------



## epic1337

and sacrifice your one and only intake? are you nuts?

you can however put two 3.5" if you use a 120mm CLC cooler.
the space beneath the PSU can fit one HDD, while the bracket above the CLC can fit another.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> So I was reading this whole thread again, when I came across the Fractal Design kelvin T12 (expandable AIO cooler). At the same time while looking for T12 reviews I came across this gem of a video:
> 
> Using the T12 to cool both the GPU (GTX 980) and CPU (i5 4670k).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner had to mod his case quite a bit though. Really interesting video


Looks like my original SG05 (Build Log) before i moved it into an Elite 130 (Build Log).


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> So I was reading this whole thread again, when I came across the Fractal Design kelvin T12 (expandable AIO cooler). At the same time while looking for T12 reviews I came across this gem of a video:
> 
> Using the T12 to cool both the GPU (GTX 980) and CPU (i5 4670k).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner had to mod his case quite a bit though. Really interesting video


Most of these builds are proof of concepts I think, because it's fun. Not because it will be a viable long term system. This case simply has too little room for radiators. A single 120mm radiator to cool both GPU and CPU either results in jet engine fans, or/and very hot components. This particular video wasn't too attractive. I think Hypermax build looked a ton better, if we care about the resulting aestethics.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Most of these builds are proof of concepts I think, because it's fun. Not because it will be a viable long term system. This case simply has too little room for radiators. A single 120mm radiator to cool both GPU and CPU either results in jet engine fans, or/and very hot components. This particular video wasn't too attractive. I think Hypermax build looked a ton better, if we care about the resulting aestethics.


a single 120mm can actually cool a lot of heat, take AMD's Fury X for example, a 300W heat load at a decent temperature.

this means to say, a combination of a 100W CPU + 200W GPU will be cooled to a decent temperature.
and coincidentally, a 4.5Ghz skylake i5 would consume around 100W, probably even less.

further more, you can actually fit a 140mm radiator in the SG13, although you'd need to use a short-PCB GPU like the Fury X or GTX970 ITX.
with a 60x140mm radiator, you'd potentially have up to 500W of heat load capacity, thats enough of room for even an i7-5820K and Fury X.


----------



## balward

Just got my SG-13BQ in the mail today! Have been wanting to move to a small form factor build for quite some time now. My current right is a FX-6300 OC'd to 4.7Ghz, 990FX Sabertooth, GTX 960, 16GB Ram in an H440 case. While this rig has served me well, I've been itching to create a new build. I mostly do some 1080p 60fps gaming, some light photo editing and some media consumption. Here is the build that I have put together for my new SG-13. Please let me know what you guys think. I've altered the prices of the items to reflect the current rates on /r/hardwareswap as well as jet.com with coupons.

Not sure what I am going to do with my current rig. Probably sell it if I can get someone to buy the whole bundle.

I've been lurking around this forum the past couple weeks reading up on your guys builds. Decided to make an account now that my case has arrived!









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($210.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($30.00)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($100.00)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($60.00)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 120GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($45.00)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($230.00)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $31.00)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($78.00)
*Total:* $784.00
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-02-18 23:17 EST-0500_


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> a single 120mm can actually cool a lot of heat, take AMD's Fury X for example, a 300W heat load at a decent temperature.
> 
> this means to say, a combination of a 100W CPU + 200W GPU will be cooled to a decent temperature.
> and coincidentally, a 4.5Ghz skylake i5 would consume around 100W, probably even less.
> 
> further more, you can actually fit a 140mm radiator in the SG13, although you'd need to use a short-PCB GPU like the Fury X or GTX970 ITX.
> with a 60x140mm radiator, you'd potentially have up to 500W of heat load capacity, thats enough of room for even an i7-5820K and Fury X.


Yep, somewhere down the line im hoping to get the fractal design T12 and be able to handle an overclocked Nano (175W > 220w) and oc;d 6700k (95W>130W). with 2x GTs

The thing is rad is only 7FPI.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Yep, somewhere down the line im hoping to get the fractal design T12 and be able to handle an overclocked Nano (175W > 220w) and oc;d 6700k (95W>130W). with 2x GTs
> 
> The thing is rad is only 7FPI.


I suggest looking into a Swiftech Apogee Drive II with a MCP35X DDC pump instead compared to the Fractal Design T12 which uses a DC-LT pump which is not as solid in build and performance. Granted the ADII is robust, would you really want to sacrifice your cooling and pump reliability/performance to save a few bucks? Especially in a small tight build you'll want that pressure the ADII can provide. By going that route you can get a radiator with a higher FPI count along with higher static pressure fans cool that bad boy.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbob23*
> 
> Just read most of this thread and have my SG13 coming in the mail. Thanks to everyone who posted info and pics.
> 
> What are the chances of getting two 3.5" drives in this while also using 150mm PSU? What about if I also have a 120mm closed loop water cooling system? Any chance at all? I know there's only one mounting spot for a 3.5, but maybe it can just sit somewhere. I don't move the case much.


No chance. 150mm will PSU block the sata cables, you wont be able to screw the plate that holds both of the drive into the case (if both drive installed), dont force it if it doesnt fit. Your best bet is to put 1st drive on the bottom of the case, and 2nd drive on top of your PSU (yes, on top, unless PSU intake fan pointed to top)

--EDIT--

Nevermind my previous statement, I misread the drive size, I thought you were talking about 2 x 2.5 drive.
You can only fit *single* 3.5 drive + 150mm PSU + 120mm radiator with push-pull fan config, I tested it but the cable management will be *nightmare*, nearly impossible without slim PSU cables.
As for your 2nd 3.5 drive, there are no other place to put it inside the case. Top of the PSU can only accomodate 2.5 drive. Well, of you don't move the case, you can just put those drive outside the case









Note that this may depends of your *drive's thickness*. I tested with single platter 1TB 3.5 drive which slim enough to fit between radiator and the plate


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I suggest looking into a Swiftech Apogee Drive II with a MCP35X DDC pump instead compared to the Fractal Design T12 which uses a DC-LT pump which is not as solid in build and performance. Granted the ADII is robust, would you really want to sacrifice your cooling and pump reliability/performance to save a few bucks? Especially in a small tight build you'll want that pressure the ADII can provide. By going that route you can get a radiator with a higher FPI count along with higher static pressure fans cool that bad boy.


I looked it up, just the rad and radiator(MCRx20-XP) k is quite pricey







(184USD), didnt account for tubing and fittings. I guess I could do without a reservoir









Around the same price is the EK-KIT L120 (R2.0) which could handle a GPU too I suppose


----------



## kokobash

Quick question to all sg13 owners out there. Is it ok for me to swap the short flat psu cables (one that comes with the sfx 600w) for a shorter braided one?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Quick question to all sg13 owners out there. Is it ok for me to swap the short flat psu cables (one that comes with the sfx 600w) for a shorter braided one?


Yep!


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yep!


Wont it affect the airflow?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Wont it affect the airflow?


It'll probably help you with organizing your cables much easier and give it a more aesthetically pleasing look.

Check out Primo Chill's website for some custom options and lengths! Link


----------



## Flamingo

I got my Nano today, wew its quite the space heater











Space saved (sorta since power cable for gpu not attached)



My CPU temps were 51C instead of 47C (R9 Nano vs Intel 530) on Heaven benchmark. So it doesnt seem to affect the CPU side that much. I might switch over the rad so the pipes are away from the back side of the Nano though. They are pretty close in the picture.


----------



## poupet

Hello,

i think to buy a SG13, can a 160x150mm PSU fit in ?

I will use 1 SSD.

Thanks.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> I got my Nano today, wew its quite the space heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space saved (sorta since power cable for gpu not attached)
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU temps were 51C instead of 47C (R9 Nano vs Intel 530) on Heaven benchmark. So it doesnt seem to affect the CPU side that much. I might switch over the rad so the pipes are away from the back side of the Nano though. They are pretty close in the picture.


Awesome! Does the Nano heat up the chassis pretty well with the cover on?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome! Does the Nano heat up the chassis pretty well with the cover on?


The rear exhausts alot of hot air, and the front GPU side is slightly warm too. Its a totally different story for the motherboard + CPU area, cool air being pushed by the GTs leaves the rest of the case unaffected. I was worried about the pipes getting warm since they are close to the Nano, but the air being blasted keeps the rear of the nano cool too.


----------



## jimbob23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> 3.5 inch drives


Thanks for the feedback everyone on fitting two 3.5 inch drives. I recently assembled my SG13 build and I agree it's not feasible.

My build for anyone curious:
Intel i3570k (reusing this from my full sized desktop since it's still plenty fast)
Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE
EVGA GTX 960 FTW
Corsair H60
Corsair CX600 (140mm) PSU
8GB GSKILL
3.5" HDD
2.5" SSD

Only thing new I bought for the build was the mobo, case, and cooler. Everything else saved from desktop. Was tired of a full tower taking up so much room. Now I have my SG13 on a small shelf near my computer chair.

I was a little unsure between the H55 and H60. I read on this thread somewhere someone who didn't like the H80 because the hoses were too thick, and I was afraid the H60 would have the same issue. However, the H60 performed a bit better than the H55 and I liked the mounting hardware a lot more, so I took a chance. There was literally only one configuration that seemed like it would have worked:



Note that the radiator hoses are actually being directed in opposite directions. I am not sure I have seen anyone else's build doing this.

I originally tried with the radiator flipped 180 degrees but there was just no way, the hoses weren't flexible enough for the pump to get positioned over the CPU and still have the PSU installed. With the pictured configuration there is some pressure being exerted on the radiator hoses, and one is pressing against the edge of the PSU enough to make the tiniest impression (but it's not kinking the hose in any way, and not impeding coolant flow). So not perfect, but it works. It would actually work tremendously better if the thumb screws for mounting the pump weren't there. They force the hose to be angled higher than it needs to be.

Everything was together and perfect and then I realized it wasn't booting at all. Nothing except a mobo LED. So I had to take everything out and make sure the mobo power cable was seated securely. It is booting again but still need to cram everything else back in its place a final time.

I originally started the build with a pretty old Corsair TX750W PSU that was 162mm long or so. Even with the mod I saw someone else do to make a 3.5" drive (drilling extra holes in frame to access screws for the HDD plate to attach an HDD with the plate in place) didn't seem like it'd work. There were just a ton of PSU cables (not modular) and the cables were really thick. If the PSU was exactly 160mm, or maybe 159mm, it would have worked with the drive plate. But the screw hole for the drive just barely wouldn't line up with the mounting plate. Optionally, I believe the 3.5" drive fit just fine if you didn't use the SG13's plate. It was even pretty secure on the rat's nest of PSU cords.

Luckily I had the Corsair CX600 in an older desktop computer and I used that instead. It had many fewer cords and the cords were much smaller. It was also 140mm, so it fit really well. I have three extra cords I'm not using (extra PCI-E, molex, and 15pin SATA power) tucked under the PSU near the rear motherboard's I/O shield. The main motherboard power cords and a couple others are mostly routed along the top edge of the video card. A couple others I have sort of shoved between the HDD and PSU.

There are some cables blocking the path of the radiator, as are the radiator's hoses, but it doesn't seem like a big deal. I stress tested the heck out of my i3570k, overclocked from, I think, 3.4GHz to 4.2GHz. Idle is around 36C to 42C (depending on how recently it was abused) in an air conditioned 73F room. It could be a little lower but I'm not too worried. Even after 20+ minutes of Prime95, it never broke 60C. I think 57ish was the average high. Again, could be lower, but I am fine with this. It's not going to overclock any further anyway. This also leaves headroom for when the video card is also dumping heat into the case (and during which the CPU is unlikely to be pegged at 100% for 20 minutes). I tested Planetside 2 on max settings for a bit, and the 960's fans never even turned on.

Overall I am happy with my build. I have spent probably 6 hours on it to get it how I want it, and probably another couple tonight to get it assembled for good. And probably 12+ hours in research and reading this thread. But I approach it sort of like a hobby, it was fun to read about and assemble. It is also very quiet, the CPU radiator fan is only barely audible until 60C, which it never hits during regular use or even gaming. And the 960 actually has its fan off by default until 60C. You can hear the H60 pump slightly but it's not annoying even sitting right next to it. If my fridge is running or the apartment's AC is running, I can't hear my computer at all.

Anyway, sorry for the essay. I appreciated everyone else's really minute feedback and I wanted to throw in my two cents in case it helped someone else.


----------



## halpo

what are the recommended CPU cooler options in this case?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> what are the recommended CPU cooler options in this case?


We should put in the OP something addressing this. But nevermind.
If you go here http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/0_20#user_cooler, you will find a list of coolers used by the community. I would go for the Noctua NH-L9i as it offers great performance and it has a reasonable price.

Alternatively, any 120mm AIO cooler, 140mm if your GPU is short / not there.


----------



## Flamingo

Noise tests for the R9 Nano in the Sugo


----------



## halpo

is the 140 MM magnetic silverstone dust filter + 140 MM noctua 3000 pwm fan worth getting? Can I fit an m.2 SSD, a 3,5'' HDD, and a standard SSD in here reasonably easily?


----------



## halpo

what are good choices for Radeon GPUs in here? I have an Asus MG297Q freesync 2560x1440 27'' 4 ms monitor that I want to make use of


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> is the 140 MM magnetic silverstone dust filter + 140 MM noctua 3000 pwm fan worth getting? Can I fit an m.2 SSD, a 3,5'' HDD, and a standard SSD in here reasonably easily?


from Silverstone manual



You can install the m2 on your mobo, and either 2x 2.5" or 1x 3.5" drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> what are good choices for Radeon GPUs in here? I have an Asus MG297Q freesync 2560x1440 27'' 4 ms monitor that I want to make use of


Budget? The Nano could be a good choice but it throttles. The Fury X fits and works well.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> from Silverstone manual
> 
> 
> 
> You can install the m2 on your mobo, and either 2x 2.5" or 1x 3.5" drives.
> Budget? The Nano could be a good choice but it throttles. The Fury X fits and works well.


thank you for the information, on second thought I think I will just go for 2x 2.5 and m.2 the 3.5 looks to run hot and not really meant for this build. For the GPU I don't really need something this intense, I do want to fully power my 2560x1440 144hz 4ms monitor, but the most intensive game I play is CS:GO at low settings. I suppose something like an R9 390 or R9 380 would be overkill but I am concerned about their temperatures.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> thank you for the information, on second thought I think I will just go for 2x 2.5 and m.2 the 3.5 looks to run hot and not really meant for this build. For the GPU I don't really need something this intense, I do want to fully power my 2560x1440 144hz 4ms monitor, but the most intensive game I play is CS:GO at low settings. I suppose something like an R9 390 or R9 3ould be overkill but I am concerned about their temperatures.


to be honest the best choice at the moment is to wait for a little longer. both GPU vendors are going to present new models very soon. is the new gpu urgent?


----------



## halpo

i'm without a computer and just making the build now, I can go without a gpu for sure.


----------



## epic1337

skylake's IGP is more than enough for some light gaming sessions, so going without a GPU for a while is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Flamingo

I ran on skylakes iGPU and finished off some older titles before getting the Nano.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> what are good choices for Radeon GPUs in here? I have an Asus MG297Q freesync 2560x1440 27'' 4 ms monitor that I want to make use of


Do you want to overclock the CPU? If yes, then Nano would be my recommendation (having the AIO for the CPU then). Otherwise Fury X or a blower style 980Ti. Or if you can wait a couple of months for Polaris or Pascal.


----------



## halpo

could I squeeze a 150 MM leadex platinum 750w super flower PSU in this case? its fully modular... right at the limit.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> could I squeeze a 150 MM leadex platinum 750w super flower PSU in this case? its fully modular... right at the limit.


It's hard to say. Yes, it may be 150mm, but if the modular cable connectors aren't in the correct position, you're going to have a hard time. By the looks of it, if you _should_ be able to fit it in if you flip the fan so it faces the motherboard, but no guarantees. However, it will definitely fit if you don't use the hard drive tray.


----------



## halpo

Thank you missingpiece I will just go SFX model then I do want to use HDDs.
I am concerned about temperatures and fitting my stuff in. I use for workstation not really gaming, will be using integrated graphics for a while.

Here is what I am putting inside:

Silverstone SG13 B (mesh)
m.2 drive samsung 950 pro 512 gb SSD
2.5 '' HDD (Toshiba 1 TB)
SSD (Samsung 850 Evo 500gb)
Noctua 140 MM fan
Silverstone 140 MM dust filter (here is dustry)
Corsair LPX ram
Silverstone SFX-L 500w gold
// And these are the parts I am deciding on, and would greatly appreciate comments! I am sure those who have worked in this case have a much better idea than me. What would you do? //

Intel I7 6700 and Gigabyte h170n plus Argon Ar06
// or
I7 6700k and z170 (gigabyte or asrock), + AIO (NZXT X31, Corsair H80i, Silverstone Tundra TD03-E )

Would i7 6700k gets reasonable overclocks? Is argon ar06 adequate cooling for stock i7 6700? Odd questions but both are hard to figure out. I plan to travel with this case if it changes anything.

Incase it is helpful:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ztq87P
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Y2LL6h
choosing between these two basically.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Would i7 6700k gets reasonable overclocks? Is argon ar06 adequate cooling for stock i7 6700? Odd questions but both are hard to figure out. I plan to travel with this case if it changes anything.


Look at this review:

The 4770k is 84W, 6700k is 95W.

Might be pushing it a bit.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Look at this review:
> 
> The 4770k is 84W, 6700k is 95W.
> 
> Might be pushing it a bit.


I would not use an Argon trying to overclock, just as a replacement for stock cooler on the I7 6700. If the 6700k can get a decent overclock , it go with a good AIO cooler whichever is best among Kraken X31, Corsair H80i, or Tundra Td03-e


----------



## marchettiOC

Hi Guys,

I have finally reach the end of the thread after days of reading thru from time to time.

I have decided to buy the SG13-B and al my parts should be here this week. so far this is what i got.

AsRock z170 fatality
i3 6100
8gb Team Dark Pro 3000
MSI GTX 970 gaming
Silverstone SFX 450w GOLD
Samsung 850 evo 250gb
Corsair H60

before flaming my i3 please now that due to budget restrictions i chose to buy a better graphics card than a better CPU, mainly because this is strictly for gaming purposes (i only play BF4 and recently been playing RB6 Siege exclusively) at a resolution of 1080p.

i want to thank all of you guys who have contributed to helping in making my decision, specially regarding the 970 from MSI (i have no clue if mine is going to be de longer version or not).

I will be posting the completed build once its done and i am also planning to do a photo shoot of the process as well.


----------



## halpo

don't buy a z170 board for your i3 processor, stick with a h170n etc board that offers the features you need. A lot of wasted money there if you are not overclocking. , and you likely will want to get some sort of extra HD space, ssd will be more slow as you fill it and won't last long if you ever download anything.

What are the best 140 MM fans to put on the front of the case?


----------



## marchettiOC

i picked the z170 to have a path to upgrade to in the future, i have always owned unlocked i5's this time i just couldnt afford it....

regarding the SSD, 250gb has been my storage for the last 2 years, i dont download anything and never have more than 2 games stored, i dont even own photoshop, just turn on the PC for gaming and web browsing....

I understand for some people this may not work, but for my needs is perfect and dont think i will need anything else, besides a better CPU of course, the i3 will have to do for a year or so.


----------



## halpo

You can probably get an I5 6600k and a motherboard that is just as good, and just switch to a better motherboard when you can afford it, I think that route makes more sense (at least you get performance in the meantime for same cost, instead of a dead weight expensive motherboard.) If this does not work, just get a cheap motherboard anyways, and save the cash for the upgrade.


----------



## marchettiOC

i really dont want to argue, i believe your opinion is valid, dont get me wrong but i dont think you understand my point.

first of all, parts are on the way so everything from this point on is just "what ifs"

a cheaper motherboard will only cost me what? 40 to 50 less than the Asrock z170 but the difference between the i3 and i5 k is over 100. on top of that, by going with your suggestion i will then need to upgrade the motherboard later? beside requiring a new install of OS and games (this is important for me as my internet speed is painfull) for me this will require that i sell my not so great motherboard to buy a good one.

while i thank you for your opinion i do not find it the most suitable for me at least. I have to consider that in my country, a mobo is much harder to sell than a CPU, the re install that i already mentioned and to be perfectly honest, the difference in performance for gaming between the i3 and i5 is not that significant at 1080p, even less significant considering that i never do ultra maxed out setting in any FPS game for obvious reasons.

to me is more important to have a good base such as mobo, storage and PSU to start with and then build upon that i am looking forward to new CPU's that may come for the 1151 socket in the future... maybe?

Im happy with my choices. i do regret not being able to afford the i5 and i hope im not wrong but i believe the i3 will do good (fingers crossed)


----------



## hrockh

that's fair man, understandable








I share the same opinion as halpo, going with a cheap not Z170 mobo ie H110 could be a better option. and I believe you may be able to save more than 50 bucks. just double check your local prices again








I was thinking of getting a ITX h81 mobo for £50 (Haswell) but found a killer deal for a z97.
The aio cooler is fine, just don't expect to oc'd too much. high capacity 2.5" hard drives are cheap now, could be useful to have a bit more storage in case you need it.


----------



## marchettiOC

So a little update, i received everything yesterday and couldnt resist to build it.

everything went supper smoth but when i loaded it up for a little while the fan on the little SFX was a jet engine, of course i had planned for it to be an exhaust but i guess the sfx is not very good at it.

I ended up flipping it and sound was much less annoying, with that i called it a day.

Now, this morning i had to do some updates and what not and when i checked HW monitor i noticed that the little i3 wont come down from the low 40's when on the desktop... i launched the RB6 siege benchmark cause its the only one i have at the moment and to my surprise i didnt go above 53 degrees after several runs, same as the GPU (im using my current MSI 960), however i dont understand if this is normal for the idle temps to be that high. Did i screw up my TIM application maybe?

I cant pinpoint the exact moment when i noticed but i am assuming that now that the PSU is not pulling hot air out of the case the temps inside are much warmer (you can actually tell just by getting near the side vent.)

I am eager to hear your thoughts on this, i expected hotter temps and to be honest the temps are actually not bad at all but that idle is bugging me a bit.

my specs are below just in case someone missed my first post

i3 6100
corsair H60
z170 itx fatality
8gb team pro dark 3000
silverstone sfx 450 gold
850 evo

another thing that i am curious and i never really knew is what are the temps or acceptable temps for the rest of the components, like mobo, SSD and such??


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhem09*
> 
> Drilled holes on the chassis so that i can attach the hdd without removing the hdd/ssd bracket.


Did that allow you to have two 3.5 drives then? Is the drive blocking the air flow to/from the front fan? Do you even have a front fan with this mod?

Anyone else know of a way to fit at least two 3.5 drives in the SG13? I was thinking about somehow mounting a drive to side of the panel opposite of the graphics card. Anyone considered modding the harddrive chassis to fit two 3.5 drives? I feel like there is a way it can be done even if I have to make my own chassis and drill new holes but not sure how exactly.


----------



## halpo

Should I install a SFX-L 500w gold psu face up or down? Also, what is the best 140mm fan for the case? Anyone concerned about m.2 drive temperatures (up to 100 degrees celcius!) in this case?


----------



## marchettiOC

if you read my recent comments on this and last page i had my SFX (80mm fan) face down and that cause the fan to be spinning at 100% all the time making it super loud. i imagine this wouldnt be a problem since yours has a 120 fan, but still could be a bit loud.

I personally left it face up, meaning that it sucks air from outside the case.

I am still plating with temps inside, although my temps seem to be very good i still would like to have some kind of exhaust. My next step is to put an 80mm fan on the side vent, this will mean i need to reposition the WC block so the tubes dont interfere with the fan.

Regarding the M.2 i could have bought one but i was concerned about temps as well, maybe someone can report and clear this up....


----------



## marchettiOC

as for the fan, i would go with a high static pressure fan considering the volume of the case and the lack of more fan support...


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> So a little update, i received everything yesterday and couldnt resist to build it.
> 
> everything went supper smoth but when i loaded it up for a little while the fan on the little SFX was a jet engine, of course i had planned for it to be an exhaust but i guess the sfx is not very good at it.
> 
> I ended up flipping it and sound was much less annoying, with that i called it a day.
> 
> Now, this morning i had to do some updates and what not and when i checked HW monitor i noticed that the little i3 wont come down from the low 40's when on the desktop... i launched the RB6 siege benchmark cause its the only one i have at the moment and to my surprise i didnt go above 53 degrees after several runs, same as the GPU (im using my current MSI 960), however i dont understand if this is normal for the idle temps to be that high. Did i screw up my TIM application maybe?
> 
> I cant pinpoint the exact moment when i noticed but i am assuming that now that the PSU is not pulling hot air out of the case the temps inside are much warmer (you can actually tell just by getting near the side vent.)
> 
> I am eager to hear your thoughts on this, i expected hotter temps and to be honest the temps are actually not bad at all but that idle is bugging me a bit.
> 
> my specs are below just in case someone missed my first post
> 
> i3 6100
> corsair H60
> z170 itx fatality
> 8gb team pro dark 3000
> silverstone sfx 450 gold
> 850 evo
> 
> another thing that i am curious and i never really knew is what are the temps or acceptable temps for the rest of the components, like mobo, SSD and such??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> if you read my recent comments on this and last page i had my SFX (80mm fan) face down and that cause the fan to be spinning at 100% all the time making it super loud. i imagine this wouldnt be a problem since yours has a 120 fan, but still could be a bit loud.
> 
> I personally left it face up, meaning that it sucks air from outside the case.
> 
> I am still plating with temps inside, although my temps seem to be very good i still would like to have some kind of exhaust. My next step is to put an 80mm fan on the side vent, this will mean i need to reposition the WC block so the tubes dont interfere with the fan.
> 
> Regarding the M.2 i could have bought one but i was concerned about temps as well, maybe someone can report and clear this up....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> as for the fan, i would go with a high static pressure fan considering the volume of the case and the lack of more fan support...


what fan is on the H60?
a 80mm fan will create an annoying noise without moving too much air.. one 120mm fan as intake and no exhaust is perfect.

the cpu is getting cooled by the fresh air the case is taking from the front. hot air around the mobo does not affect the CPU temp.


----------



## hrockh

moved yesterday from a Arc Mini R2 to a SG13.
The Noctua cooler is incredible!


----------



## marchettiOC

it has an SP120, not the stock one, with a ring...

i have 2 xigmatek fans that are 80mm from a previous powermac G4 mod and trust me, they are silent. nothing in my PC at the moments is loud at all with the exception of the PSU fan, and i have the v.2 modle of the SFX 450









my temps stabilized, i think it was reading incorrectly for some reason, i had to do a full OS install since i got a freaking virus trying to activate windows (AArRRr).

Current temps are below:

CPU i3 6100 idles at 28/30c and on gaming load between 50/53c
GPU MSI GTX960 gaming load is max seen 54c
SSD max was 38c (its mounted at the bottom)
mobo package (i dont recall individuals) but the temps were max 46c IIRC.

nice build by the way, i think you are not accounting the fact that 1 fan is plenty if not using a rad, the airflow is garbage when there is a rad involved, without the cover you can feel there isnt enough airflow in the case thru the rad.

Im quite happy none the less. just sitting here waiting for the 970 to show up and see how that affects the temps.

now on to your build, what CPU and temps are you getting with the noctua?


----------



## hrockh

thanks man








Initially I had the PSU facing down, although it was making the Noctua L9i starving for air. this resulted in high temp and LOUD noises. so I flipped the PSU, much better.
Then went into the BIOS (ASRock Z97E-ITX) and selected Silent Mode for both the NF12 intake and the L9i.

I have been running CPU stock clocks, GPU is a 970 modded BIOS, at 1455/3801. Been running AIDA64 on CPU, FPU, cache AND Heaven for 30 min or so, this is the result.



CPU idle is 50+ C, max 85. GPU is sitting at 86 C. Perfectly fine with this.

Loudest source is the GPU by far, I'll stop AIDA and let Heaven run by its own.

EDIT
Setting both fans to max, max CPU temp is 75 C with AIDA + Heaven


----------



## marchettiOC

i would leave the CPU on standard mode and flip the fan to pull air from the mobo, i cry if my CPU temps go above 60c, im special....

my previous build i was using the 4690k with a xigmatek janus and just by flipping the fan from push down to pulling from the mobo yield 2*3 degrees cooler temps.


----------



## hrockh

too loud on standard speed







guess we have different tastes








flipping the psu actually increases cpu temps as the cooler is air starved.
you're special indeed, going this compact means temp could take a hit. There isn't any particular issue running at 85. Also during a game the cpu won't reach those temps. and most of the times I'm running Office anyway








let me know how the gtx 970 affects your temps!


----------



## halpo

someone please respond; there are many questions about this in the thread and zero answers. Are m.2 temperatures a concern in this case? Any way to mitigate the temperatures? Lots of us are wondering, noone has answered.


----------



## sirol81

The R9 Nano is a beauty in its compactness!

Also love that flat Noctua CPU Cooler!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> someone please respond; there are many questions about this in the thread and zero answers. Are m.2 temperatures a concern in this case? Any way to mitigate the temperatures? Lots of us are wondering, noone has answered.


where is the m2 going to be installed? underneath the mobo / pcie slot / next to the cpu? which drive are you looking at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> The R9 Nano is a beauty in its compactness!
> 
> Also love that flat Noctua CPU Cooler!


it is! it's also heavier than I expected.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> where is the m2 going to be installed? underneath the mobo / pcie slot / next to the cpu? which drive are you looking at?
> it is! it's also heavier than I expected.


Samsung 950 pro 2280 512 GB SSD. I assume it goes on the bottom of the motherboard for best speeds.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Samsung 950 pro 2280 512 GB SSD. I assume it goes on the bottom of the motherboard for best speeds.


mate the location of the ssd cannot impact speed. the interface does, location nope. some mobo have the m2 slot on the side of the cpu, others on the back. alternatively you can install a pcie adapter, though you'll lose space for a gpu on a itx board.
which mobo have you decided on? where is the m2 slot on said mobo?


----------



## halpo

anyone have an argon ar06 cpu cooler? Cant for the life of me get this thing on the board; can get 3/4 screws max in, just a milimeter or so clearance on the back of the board after many re-seating attempts.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> mate the location of the ssd cannot impact speed. the interface does, location nope. some mobo have the m2 slot on the side of the cpu, others on the back. alternatively you can install a pcie adapter, though you'll lose space for a gpu on a itx board.
> which mobo have you decided on? where is the m2 slot on said mobo?


technically...... the location does have an impact, since propagating an electrical signal across pcb traces or sata cables etc. will produce differing nanoseconds or microseconds of latency.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> technically...... the location does have an impact, since propagating an electrical signal across pcb traces or sata cables etc. will produce differing nanoseconds or microseconds of latency.


I stand corrected


----------



## halpo

front fan: intake or exhaust? PSU, up or down? How on earth do you get the front header wires to go back through the front after a fan installation? I am not able to wire though these huge thick black cables that are not flexible; they press right against the fan and are wired together.


----------



## marchettiOC

This case was designed to work with +pressure so front fan should be intake. i would also let the PSU intake air from outside, unless you want to have a blower machine due to the PSU fan working on full load always because of the heat inside the case.

For the cables (USB3) i used some zip ties to hold them in place but mostly tucked them under the front rad. anyhow, if you are not using a rad i would probably recomend getting a fan grill.


----------



## niki7025

A few weeks ago I posted about my PC build plans. Now my PC is done and I am happy with it!


----------



## niki7025

.


----------



## niki7025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niki7025*
> 
> I made new holes for the front radiator(fan)(I use 120 AIO for the video card) So I mounted it 1cm over the stock position. I cant use the bracket for the SSDs on top of the case, but the usb 3.0 cables are not a problem when you do this!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> front fan: intake or exhaust? PSU, up or down? How on earth do you get the front header wires to go back through the front after a fan installation? I am not able to wire though these huge thick black cables that are not flexible; they press right against the fan and are wired together.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> front fan: intake or exhaust? PSU, up or down? How on earth do you get the front header wires to go back through the front after a fan installation? I am not able to wire though these huge thick black cables that are not flexible; they press right against the fan and are wired together.


PSU fan down is one to try and experiment with, to go with it I would suggest having the CPU fan switched so it is blowing up towards the psu. The idea being to try and create a sort of once through air path to avoid re-circ - and if the heat isn't building up it shouldn't be too hot for the psu. It worked well for me in my SG05 (same basic arrangement as SG13) though it might be dependent on the cooler, clearances, amount of heat etc. I think it was generally the preferred approach for SG05 users but as that is SFX only it did have a bit more clearance and typically slightly larger coolers which may have favoured that arrangement more.


----------



## battleponcho

Two questions:

1.Any difference between the mesh vs solid panel? Clearance wise? I'm looking to pick up the solid panel version.

2.Can you mount the 120mm AIO (antec 920) in whichever orientation so the part that sticks out of the rad doesn't interfere with gpu clearance? It appears so based on pics that it can mount with that part sitting on the usb3 port side of the case but just want to make sure.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marchettiOC

1- the difference is obviously airflow but you already knew that, i don't believe there is any thickness added to be considered for clearance issue. just that, less airflow.

2-if I'm not mistaking, the rad can only be mounted with the hoses side either up or on the side where the USB ports are located (right side looking at it from the front).

hope it helps!


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> 1- the difference is obviously airflow but you already knew that, i don't believe there is any thickness added to be considered for clearance issue. just that, less airflow.
> 
> 2-if I'm not mistaking, the rad can only be mounted with the hoses side either up or on the side where the USB ports are located (right side looking at it from the front).
> 
> hope it helps!


Not too woried about airflow as my Sugo05 has shown it to be a small factor in my build - comp runs at good temps well within thresholds. Cpu ~65c while gaming and gpu runs cool (though it is a 7850). If anything airflow will be an improvement with this case. Thanks for confirming on clearance though as I will upgrade my gpu in the future probably Q4 with next gen gear. Hoping that the nm drop will improve gpu temps. Also that was the answer I was hoping for for the rad orientation.


----------



## abdidas

I really love this case but it's just too expensive. You have to buy a small PSU, short cables, AIO cooling if you want good temps + no dust filters :/

Why must it be this expensive ;(


----------



## hrockh

easily fits a ATX power supply with room for cables. Just check the pic I posted a couple of pages back. really the only thing that you have to get is a short CPU cooler.. the Noctua L9i goes for just over £30. and the case is very good value.

talking about cheap components, who's gotta be the first one to fit a AMD Radeon Pro Duo in a SG13?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> I really love this case but it's just too expensive. You have to buy a small PSU, short cables, AIO cooling if you want good temps + no dust filters :/
> 
> Why must it be this expensive ;(


I think its okay.

I go AIO on coolers anyway, the SFX PSU was not a hard find nor overpriced (the 600W includes short cables, I believe my 500W had slighty short cable too), air filter comes for the front panel.


----------



## wembley

Hello, i read lots of pages of this topic...and i need help pls. Someone on the forum wrote that if it can be used any source (even 165mm?!?) if I dont use mechanic HDD. No chance to put the hdd in any other place?

I lik EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G2 ---> 85mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 165mm (L)<---, this will be my starting point for the new computer and i like the ideea of mITX. SG13 is the smalles casse (cheap, good looking, small to sit on my desk, just perfect) that i found and i'm not shure if i can put that PSU in it.


----------



## battleponcho

Ended up ordering the case with mesh front since it was on some sort of clearance and free s&h. Will post pic of new build.
The extra 2.5" slot in this case will allow me to use my 128gb m4 crucial again that has been sitting in a drawer since summer.


----------



## niki7025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wembley*
> 
> Hello, i read lots of pages of this topic...and i need help pls. Someone on the forum wrote that if it can be used any source (even 165mm?!?) if I dont use mechanic HDD. No chance to put the hdd in any other place?
> 
> I lik EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G2 ---> 85mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 165mm (L)<---, this will be my starting point for the new computer and i like the ideea of mITX. SG13 is the smalles casse (cheap, good looking, small to sit on my desk, just perfect) that i found and i'm not shure if i can put that PSU in it.



Don't worry about the PSU. I am with ATX - 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L) http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001965 . If you want to use the PC for gaming you can get intel non K processor and use the stock coolers. The temp when gaming is about 60-70 degrees max. On stress test with Prime95 about 90 on full load.


----------



## marchettiOC

little late night update in terms of temps.

i received my MSI GTX 970 gaming and i have recorded temps while playing BF4 multiplayer on ultra preset for about 3hs on a conquest large 64 player server, everything stock.

i3 6100 - max 60c
GTX 970 - max 70c
SSD 850 evo - max 51c

the only bad thing is that because i have an SFX psu there is gap between the psu and the top grill so now the fan is sucking in hot air from that gap and spinning up again making it loud









not too happy with current temps although i know they are well within the acceptable.


----------



## battleponcho

Case came early, way early. Got to transfer build today, so many improvements and quirks ironed out in this case compared to the Sugo05 it's great! I have my psu face down since I have a fractal fan in there so blow in air from side for psu and fosfets. Case holds my 3.5" and 2.5" properly no more jerry riggin.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> little late night update in terms of temps.
> 
> i received my MSI GTX 970 gaming and i have recorded temps while playing BF4 multiplayer on ultra preset for about 3hs on a conquest large 64 player server, everything stock.
> 
> i3 6100 - max 60c
> GTX 970 - max 70c
> SSD 850 evo - max 51c
> 
> the only bad thing is that because i have an SFX psu there is gap between the psu and the top grill so now the fan is sucking in hot air from that gap and spinning up again making it loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too happy with current temps although i know they are well within the acceptable.


Turn the PSU upside down!


----------



## marchettiOC

it is with the fan on top, like i said, being a sfx there is a gap about 1"


----------



## fleetfeather

You can drill some extra holes in your SFX-ATX adapter bracket, which will allow you to mount the SFX unit closer to the ceiling of the case.

Extra SFX-ATX brackets are readily available online too

Edit: or you could duct the PSU fan using any number of substances. Even cutting up a plastic cup to fill the space between the top of the PSU and the roof of the case should do fine as a fresh air duct.


----------



## Mack42

Buy the SST-PP08 adapter if you want to maximise the offset of the SFX PSU. It was literally made for this. Has extra ventilation holes which should be perfect for this case, a well.


----------



## abdidas

Does a Corsair H75 in a push pull configuration fit in this case? I think i seen it in the earlier comments. Can't find it via search


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Does a Corsair H75 in a push pull configuration fit in this case? I think i seen it in the earlier comments. Can't find it via search


I could see push/pull being done in this case with slim 120mm fans.


----------



## CaseyStadick

Hello all! I recently fit an enermax liqtech 120x within this monster, the best part is I used both fans! Building within this beast of a case as my first PC really taught me that you really don't need cable management. Your temps won't increase or decrease. All of my friends used to mock me for taking such a daring feat, claiming that the challenge wasn't worth it. At our most recent lan, my friends needed help transporting their full/super towers. I only have one concern: I populated the ssd mount under the aio and with an aida 64 stress test, it hit 48C. Is this too hot for an ssd?

Sg13WTF.jpg 1025k .jpg file


----------



## CaseyStadick

Yes, this will fit within your build. The clearance is about 90mm. I fit a enermax liqtech 120x with both fans, a thickness of a whopping 93mm were as the h75 is a total of 75mm(a fitting name







)

Sg13WTF.jpg 1025k .jpg file


----------



## Zagash27

Hey! New here

I wanted to make my build portable. i go home every weekend, holiday and break from college, and having a portable build would be awesome to accompany me, as I have all my data and games there.
Is this case fit for transporting it on a backpack or something? I won't be transporting it often, only during long breaks. I already have a keyboard, mouse and monitor on both locations.
Don't recommend me laptops, I hate gaming on them and they are not upgradable. Plus, they are too expensive for me.


----------



## AAABattary

The node 202 or the mini itx raven series might be a better fit for a backpack as they are thinner, but the width of your backpack might determine whether those would fit or not.


----------



## Zagash27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAABattary*
> 
> The node 202 or the mini itx raven series might be a better fit for a backpack as they are thinner, but the width of your backpack might determine whether those would fit or not.


Hey, thanks for the reply!
Actually, and I forgot telling this, I would like to maintain part of my build, including my CX430M. So Node 202 can't be


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zagash27*
> 
> Hey! New here
> 
> I wanted to make my build portable. i go home every weekend, holiday and break from college, and having a portable build would be awesome to accompany me, as I have all my data and games there.
> Is this case fit for transporting it on a backpack or something? I won't be transporting it often, only during long breaks. I already have a keyboard, mouse and monitor on both locations.
> Don't recommend me laptops, I hate gaming on them and they are not upgradable. Plus, they are too expensive for me.


I've carried the SG13 around a fair bit. Fits well in a sports bag in the overhead compartments in a plane. I carry mine at the same orientation as the case sits on the desk. That way, I don't have to worry about gravity causing my m.2 drive to fall out of its slot in the motherboard (for example).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Does a Corsair H75 in a push pull configuration fit in this case? I think i seen it in the earlier comments. Can't find it via search


I've had push-pull running fine with a Corsair H60 previously. I used a SFX-L unit, and had enough clearance.
AFAIK, the H75 and H50 share the same relevant dimensions.


----------



## hrockh

I just flew within europe with the SG13 in my backpack two days ago. No problem.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I just flew within europe with the SG13 in my backpack two days ago. No problem.


Just curious did you weigh your bag, how much was it after the case inside it?


----------



## Suspended

Hello

Can I fit MSI RADEON R9 390 TwinfozrV in SG13 ?

Waiting for your replies.

Thank You.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suspended*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can I fit MSI RADEON R9 390 TwinfozrV in SG13 ?
> 
> Waiting for your replies.
> 
> Thank You.


not sure about the MSI but the gigabyte G1 version should fit fine


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suspended*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can I fit MSI RADEON R9 390 TwinfozrV in SG13 ?
> 
> Waiting for your replies.
> 
> Thank You.


Some guys in thread have gotten the MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G to fit. That is a 10.91" x 5.51" card according to newegg.


----------



## perkunas

I am looking into building a system in this case and I was wondering, does using sfx-l psu allows for a higher cpu cooler?

The height difference between a standard ATX (86mm) and SFX-l (63.5mm) is 22.5mm, which would increase the 61mm limit of cpu cooler height substantially and certainly open up some options.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> I am looking into building a system in this case and I was wondering, does using sfx-l psu allows for a higher cpu cooler?
> 
> The height difference between a standard ATX (86mm) and SFX-l (63.5mm) is 22.5mm, which would increase the 61mm limit of cpu cooler height substantially and certainly open up some options.


you do get a tad more clearance only because the SFX adapter plate offsets the PSU in such a way it doesnt maximize clearance.

if you do a custom plate then you get the full benefit but with that effort you may as well go for an AIO watercooler or buy a SG05


----------



## perkunas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> you do get a tad more clearance only because the SFX adapter plate offsets the PSU in such a way it doesnt maximize clearance.
> 
> if you do a custom plate then you get the full benefit but with that effort you may as well go for an AIO watercooler or buy a SG05


I looked into the bracket that is provided with the SX500-LG and also the PP08, and it seems like the latter offers more clearance. Great way to make more money, silverstone. Like you said, just might as well make a custom one, it's basically just a metal plate.

Since I'm going with an i5-6500, at least at the beginning I'll use the stock cooler, which should be fine since I'm not overclocking.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> I looked into the bracket that is provided with the SX500-LG and also the PP08, and it seems like the latter offers more clearance. Great way to make more money, silverstone. Like you said, just might as well make a custom one, it's basically just a metal plate.
> 
> Since I'm going with an i5-6500, at least at the beginning I'll use the stock cooler, which should be fine since I'm not overclocking.


oh never realized silverstone made the PP08 which is essentially a custom off set bracket rather then shove the SFX smack right in the middle of the PSU cavity. at the end of the day its just business

yeh may as well make one if you have a dremel at hand.

stock cooler would work but you are competing air with the PSU, not that the SFX500L fan would ever spin up. IMO i'd get a PSU with a constant spinning fan rather then a semi passive simply because the PSU fan is the only exhaust you have. the PP08 is at least designed with some though and offered some needed vent holes


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Just curious did you weigh your bag, how much was it after the case inside it?


the case itself weights 5.5kg. I had my Sony a6000, another lens, a battery pack and a bunch of paper. Wasn't too heavy on the shoulders


----------



## perkunas

I fly with my 3.5 kg laptop from time to time with Ryanair, and they haven't weighed anything for ages. Usually it's above the weight limit. I'm thinking a build like this can't really be that much worse.


----------



## crazyxelite

hi everyone i would like to know if a sapphire 290x vapor-x fit on this case? thank you


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> hi everyone i would like to know if a sapphire 290x vapor-x fit on this case? thank you


The vapor x should be similar as the tri x so no.


----------



## crazyxelite

okay thank you do you know about the Thermaltake Core v1? seems a bit bigger if not im going for the Thermaltake Core v21 thanks


----------



## perkunas

I was looking into some slim cpu coolers and the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 seemed like a pretty good option. Some older reviews however said that it interferes with the PCIe port on the Asus P8H67-I DELUXE board for example.
However it seems like this is not the case with let's say the MSI B150-I Gaming AC or the H110I PRO AC. I threw this picture together with the true size and placement of the fan.



With a height of 58mm the Shuriken seems like a decent fit. Much cheaper than an H55 too. Has anyone tried this configuration?


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> I was looking into some slim cpu coolers and the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 seemed like a pretty good option. Some older reviews however said that it interferes with the PCIe port on the Asus P8H67-I DELUXE board for example.
> However it seems like this is not the case with let's say the MSI B150-I Gaming AC or the H110I PRO AC. I threw this picture together with the true size and placement of the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> With a height of 58mm the Shuriken seems like a decent fit. Much cheaper than an H55 too. Has anyone tried this configuration?


Think the msi one is perfectly ok. Im using a scythe shuriken atm on a h97n wifi from gigabyte though. But im changing it for a cheap 120mm aio. Cooler cant handle curremt weather here in ph. Im getting a 80C while gaming on a 30-33c ambient temp







oh and its a 4790 non-k chip


----------



## perkunas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Think the msi one is perfectly ok. Im using a scythe shuriken atm on a h97n wifi from gigabyte though. But im changing it for a cheap 120mm aio. Cooler cant handle curremt weather here in ph. Im getting a 80C while gaming on a 30-33c ambient temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and its a 4790 non-k chip


I wonder how much difference there is between an AIO acting as an intake or just a decent air cooler.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> I wonder how much difference there is between an AIO acting as an intake or just a decent air cooler.


Ill let you know later. Its 330am here atm. Too tired to build it. But if you really want the shuriken, i suggest get the pp08 psu support bracket too


----------



## perkunas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Ill let you know later. Its 330am here atm. Too tired to build it. But if you really want the shuriken, i suggest get the pp08 psu support bracket too


I was just reading one of your older posts. I noticed just now that you're using an sfx form factor power supply whereas I was considering a ST50F-PB. For now it really adds up for me into buying a more expensive power supply and support bracket, adding ~30 euros over the cost of an ATX supply and having the option of buying a better air cooler for 40 euros, or just buying the bigger supply and an AIO cooler for ~70 euros. However if I go with the air cooler route it won't cause me any problems in airports if I decide to bring it with me and also I get a gold rated power supply.


----------



## xLimitless

Here's my Silverstone SG13 build. I wanted a no compromises mini itx pc that was not just as powerful as my last setup in a large case but more powerful and QUIET!
And i got exactly that with this build. I've yet to come up with a name for it. mabey you all can help me out on that ;D

__________Parts list___________
R9 Fury X with EK waterblock
Intel i7 5820k overclocked to 4.5ghz
16 gigs of avexir DDR4 ram dual channel
Motherboard: Asrock x99e-itx
EK exres 100 ddc waterpump
EK coolstream PE rad
Ek vardar fans
Various fittings
Corsair Rm850 modular psu
500 gig Samsung 850 Evo ssd
128 gig Samsung sm951 m.2 pci-e ssd

I started off using soft tubing but then quickly realized that there just wasn't enough room to be able to use it without kinks so i went with hardline. This was a VERY challenging build..especially bending the multiple bends needed with the hardline tubing to snake around everything. The original side panel for the case was complete trash so i tossed it in the garbage and made my own out of plexi, came out gorgeous. In the end it all came together quite nicely.








The internal layout.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLimitless*
> 
> Here's my Silverstone SG13 build. I wanted a no compromises mini itx pc that was not just as powerful as my last setup in a large case but more powerful and QUIET!
> And i got exactly that with this build. I've yet to come up with a name for it. mabey you all can help me out on that ;D
> 
> __________Parts list___________
> R9 Fury X with EK waterblock
> Intel i7 5820k overclocked to 4.5ghz
> 16 gigs of avexir DDR4 ram dual channel
> Motherboard: Asrock x99e-itx
> EK exres 100 ddc waterpump
> EK coolstream PE rad
> Ek vardar fans
> Various fittings
> Corsair Rm850 modular psu
> 500 gig Samsung 850 Evo ssd
> 128 gig Samsung sm951 m.2 pci-e ssd
> 
> I started off using soft tubing but then quickly realized that there just wasn't enough room to be able to use it without kinks so i went with hardline. This was a VERY challenging build..especially bending the multiple bends needed with the hardline tubing to snake around everything. The original side panel for the case was complete trash so i tossed it in the garbage and made my own out of plexi, came out gorgeous. In the end it all came together quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internal layout.


Wow! Definitely functional! good job!


----------



## abdidas

Just got the case, it's super tiny and also super flimsy. The metal plate for the HDD is bent/distorted, same goes for the PSU support. Without the front panel and HDD plate install the case is very unstable, even with them there is still a bit of 'give' to the case e.g. when clicking the power button it pushes the back of the case up slightly. I am hoping once I install all the components that this won't be a problem but if it stays unstable then I might have to return it.

Is this normal?


----------



## xLimitless

Yes mine came the same way it's normal. As for the power supply bracket and hdd bracket being warped, i just easily bent them back to normal. With everything installed like the front fan, power supply ect... the case does stiffen up alot. The rubber dome feet still swash down alot when pushing the power button however and that does still flex the frame in my case because i removed the original top and side panel. I solved this by buying some hard plastic/hard rubber case feet for like 5 bucks.


----------



## xLimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Just got the case, it's super tiny and also super flimsy. The metal plate for the HDD is bent/distorted, same goes for the PSU support. Without the front panel and HDD plate install the case is very unstable, even with them there is still a bit of 'give' to the case e.g. when clicking the power button it pushes the back of the case up slightly. I am hoping once I install all the components that this won't be a problem but if it stays unstable then I might have to return it.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes mine came the same way it's normal. As for the power supply bracket and hdd bracket being warped, i just easily bent them back to normal. With everything installed like the front fan, power supply ect... the case does stiffen up alot. The rubber dome feet still swash down alot when pushing the power button however and that does still flex the frame in my case because i removed the original top and side panel. I solved this by buying some hard plastic/hard rubber case feet for like 5 bucks.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> I was just reading one of your older posts. I noticed just now that you're using an sfx form factor power supply whereas I was considering a ST50F-PB. For now it really adds up for me into buying a more expensive power supply and support bracket, adding ~30 euros over the cost of an ATX supply and having the option of buying a better air cooler for 40 euros, or just buying the bigger supply and an AIO cooler for ~70 euros. However if I go with the air cooler route it won't cause me any problems in airports if I decide to bring it with me and also I get a gold rated power supply.


Temps were much better now. Running full load at 70C max temp at the moment. I used a deepcool maelstorm 120k in a push pull config. The weird thing is the maelstorm is cheaper than my old shuriken 2 rev b.







)


----------



## perkunas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobash*
> 
> Temps were much better now. Running full load at 70C max temp at the moment. I used a deepcool maelstorm 120k in a push pull config. The weird thing is the maelstorm is cheaper than my old shuriken 2 rev b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How is it cheaper? It's ~25 bucks more expensive where I live.

Edit: Actually only the 120T is available locally for me.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkunas*
> 
> How is it cheaper? It's ~25 bucks more expensive where I live.
> 
> Edit: Actually only the 120T is available locally for me.


Dunno why its like that. The shuriken here is around 48usd while the 120k is around 43usd. The 120t however is similarly priced ti the shuriken.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLimitless*
> 
> Here's my Silverstone SG13 build. I wanted a no compromises mini itx pc that was not just as powerful as my last setup in a large case but more powerful and QUIET!
> And i got exactly that with this build. I've yet to come up with a name for it. mabey you all can help me out on that ;D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> __________Parts list___________
> R9 Fury X with EK waterblock
> Intel i7 5820k overclocked to 4.5ghz
> 16 gigs of avexir DDR4 ram dual channel
> Motherboard: Asrock x99e-itx
> EK exres 100 ddc waterpump
> EK coolstream PE rad
> Ek vardar fans
> Various fittings
> Corsair Rm850 modular psu
> 500 gig Samsung 850 Evo ssd
> 128 gig Samsung sm951 m.2 pci-e ssd
> 
> I started off using soft tubing but then quickly realized that there just wasn't enough room to be able to use it without kinks so i went with hardline. This was a VERY challenging build..especially bending the multiple bends needed with the hardline tubing to snake around everything. The original side panel for the case was complete trash so i tossed it in the garbage and made my own out of plexi, came out gorgeous. In the end it all came together quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internal layout.


holy damn! nice!
Wise to put the drain outside the case, next to the rad.

I gotta be the guy who asks for temps under full load







ie AIDA64 + Heaven


----------



## nx44

Is it possible to fit a 3,5" drive with 165mm power supply?if not, how much 2,5" drive i can fit if i use 165mm power supply?


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nx44*
> 
> Is it possible to fit a 3,5" drive with 165mm power supply?if not, how much 2,5" drive i can fit if i use 165mm power supply?


You can't use a 165mm PSU without removing the drive bracket, so only 1 2.5" drive can fit in the bottom of the case.


----------



## xLimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> holy damn! nice!
> Wise to put the drain outside the case, next to the rad.
> 
> I gotta be the guy who asks for temps under full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie AIDA64 + Heaven


Thanks for the compliment! This little beast was a pain in the ass to get all worked out...it is SO tight inside the case.

___Stress tests___
Stressed with unigine and aida64.

Ambient temp: 78 degrees
vardar fans: 800 rpms

___Idle Temps___
cpu: 38c
gpu: 36c

___Load Temps___
cpu: 73c
gpu: 51c

___Clocks and voltages___
gpu: stock clocks
cpu: 4.3GHz on all 6 cores
Voltage: offset voltage of +0.0150

All C-states enabled

The cooling is perfectly matched to this system, however if i wanted or needed more cooling i could easily fabricate new side panels and get two more 240 rads on each side for a total of three 240s for an arctic freeze. It's the only 11.5 litre case in the world capable of such a feat. I was looking at larger full atx cases only capable of a mere single 240. Hell i could even angle two 240s on top and then the two on the sides for a total of four 240s. Five 240s if i also put one in the floor under the case. Lol the possibilities are endless or should i say....Limitless ;D

___Benchmarks___
Cinebench r15: 1294
Cpu-z: Single core: 1956 Multicore: 12663
3dmark firestrike: 14367


----------



## tech4life0431

I am quite uncomfortable with my GPU temps in this case, with my Asus GTX 970 Direct CU card hitting 80 degrees under load. Admittedly, ambient temperature is at least 32C, but nothing can be done about this. My CPU, i5 4690K, cooled by a H55 runs in the 50-60 degree zone. Is it possible that the stock H55 fan is not getting enough airflow to the graphics card, or could it be the card itself with an issue? I have maxed the speed of the radiator fan in the BIOS which made little effect.


----------



## perkunas

80C doesn't sound that bad in this weather you're getting







my laptop runs at 90 when ambient is around 20 lol

also if you think it affects longevity, the laptop card (HD4670) has outlasted both 8800gts and hd4770 on my desktop


----------



## xLimitless

Put everything under water man. With this small of a case it's really the only way to get every component super cool all of the time. Larger air coolers simply do not fit.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech4life0431*
> 
> I am quite uncomfortable with my GPU temps in this case, with my Asus GTX 970 Direct CU card hitting 80 degrees under load. Admittedly, ambient temperature is at least 32C, but nothing can be done about this. My CPU, i5 4690K, cooled by a H55 runs in the 50-60 degree zone. Is it possible that the stock H55 fan is not getting enough airflow to the graphics card, or could it be the card itself with an issue? I have maxed the speed of the radiator fan in the BIOS which made little effect.


80 degrees is fine. seriously, don't worry. my 970 stays at 83 under load.
going under water really helps, although that means changing case (unless you are absolute savage)


----------



## xLimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 80 degrees is fine. seriously, don't worry. my 970 stays at 83 under load.
> going under water really helps, although that means changing case (unless you are absolute savage)


You don't really have to be savage just make some new side panels that support rads


----------



## acekiller

Hey guys, I read through a good portion of this thread looking for a solid answer, but im still having troubles deciding what AIO watecooler would work for my system.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4430 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $50.00)
*Motherboard:* ASRock B85M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $47.98)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case ($40.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.36 @ SuperBiiz)
*Other:* Silverstone short cable set ($30.00)
*Total:* $238.33
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-04-03 00:36 EDT-0400_

I have all the parts but my AIO, and I dont have money to buy different parts. I will be using some low profile ram, didnt bother putting it in my PCPP. I will also be trying to fit both an SSD and regular hard drive.

I have seen alot of recommendations for the Silverstone TD03-E , Nepton 120xl , and H60. Im leaning more towards the H60 or TD03 because of the price, but I am worried about the tubes being too long. The TD03 tubes are 12.2 inches, according to the product page. Considering the whole case is is like 11.5 inches and I am using a full length graphics card, im not sure if I could tuck the tubes away without blocking access to installing other parts. Note that my CPU is right in the middle of my motherboard.
Edit: Now also looking at the Kraken X31.

Has anyone done a build with the same mobo, or can anyone confirm/suggest AIO's that would work?

Thanks, looking forward to building this soon!


----------



## Anusha

What is the CPU cooler that would perform the best without any mods in this case? I am sure if it an AIO water cooler, but which model? I am looking to upgrade.


----------



## abdidas

Last night I finally got my new build up and running. It took a lot longer than I had expected mainly due to it's tiny size and the fact that I never worked in a SFF case before. Cable management is almost impossible and am using a 140mm modular PSU, that's probably cause I have a 3.5" drive installed at the top blocking the area above the radiator. It's not all good though, I have some serious issues with cpu temps and fan noise. Not sure if it's the cooler that's faulty or if it's just Skylake that runs really hot when idle. At least It's up and running but not without it's problems. Pictures below










Almost forgot, the HDD activity LED is not working. It seems like one of the wires broke off from it's housing, looked like it was held by glue, *anyone else had this problem?*


----------



## egavi

Could you please advise on a powerful-yet-not-noisy, small mini-ITX build ?

The best build I found so far, which is quiet thanks to two radiators inside a SG13 is:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3yo2e8/who_said_you_couldnt_fit_two_radiators_in_the/



http://imgur.com/M5neB


Otherwise the Ncase M1 allows for two 120mm AIO radiators, but one has to wait months for the next batch to ship, so I am not considering it here now.

* CASE:
I am posting the question in this thread because I saw several videos of SG13 builds, and so I am almost sure of getting the SG13.
(I am also considering the SG06 Lite: there are people saying that it can take two 120mm radiators but could not find an actual build).
(the gorgeous EVGA Hadron Hydro has got a noisy PSU, according to reviews, so sadly I won't use it).

* GPU:
The case should accept most large GPUs.
Initially I will use a EVGA 970 that I have got already and, in a couple of months, Iwill get a 14nm AMD GPU, possibly with AIO water cooler included.

* COOLING:
Ideally, two 120mm radiators, one being the H80 or H75. The second radiator is planned to come with a GPU AIO.

* Other components:
I did other builds previously but this is my first SFF build, so all components will be new. Storage will be a M2 and one SSD.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Last night I finally got my new build up and running. It took a lot longer than I had expected mainly due to it's tiny size and the fact that I never worked in a SFF case before. Cable management is almost impossible and am using a 140mm modular PSU, that's probably cause I have a 3.5" drive installed at the top blocking the area above the radiator. It's not all good though, I have some serious issues with cpu temps and fan noise. Not sure if it's the cooler that's faulty or if it's just Skylake that runs really hot when idle. At least It's up and running but not without it's problems. Pictures below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot, the HDD activity LED is not working. It seems like one of the wires broke off from it's housing, looked like it was held by glue, *anyone else had this problem?*


I would double check if the cpu cooler is in place correctly. while at it, check if the thermal paste was applied correctly. other than that, nice solid build.
sorry for the stupid question, butdoes the fan on the cooler take fresh air from the outside?
the 3.5 hdd is fine where it is imho.. didnt have any problem with the leds, I actually turned them off in the mobo BIOS, bit too bright for my tastes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egavi*
> 
> Could you please advise on a powerful-yet-not-noisy, small mini-ITX build ?
> 
> The best build I found so far, which is quiet thanks to two radiators inside a SG13 is:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3yo2e8/who_said_you_couldnt_fit_two_radiators_in_the/%5B/URL
> they have all small cases sorted by volume. could look there for another alternative.
> though the SG13 is solid and I love it.
> 
> I would strongly reconsider getting a fast pcie nvme m2 drive. performance difference is all but noticeable if you dont handle large files daily. better go with a larger SSD. or maybe even two.
> I have two 2.5 SSDs held with blue tack in mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobo just pick the one you like best, function wise they are all pretty much the same. psu I'd pick SFX-L or short ATX so you have a quiet 120mm fan.. fully modular is totally worth it.
> gpu with aio integrated is a good idea, my gtx 970 is a bit too loud for my liking.
> what else.. maybe some nice high quality fans like noctua nf12 to keep the system quite. I have one fan in my case, temps are wonderful.
> also, unless you're mad into overclocking, a noctua l9i (or another air cooler) will do all the cooling you need imho
> 
> EDIT: 600th post!!


----------



## dmtben

I've spent a while lurking on this thread (probably since before Christmas) and have finally got my hands on the case, as well as picking up an ITX motherboard (Asrock Z97E-ITX). I'm hoping to transfer everything from my S340 into this case (apart from obviously the motherboard and all those fans). I have version 1.0 of the case, any recommendations anyone has regarding the front panel connectors?


----------



## egavi

@hrockh
thank you for your advice.

The link about SFF was very cool.
OK, I will got with SG13 case, then.

Yes, good ideas, I ordered a fast 4 lane PCI / NVMe M2 from Samsung, and a 1TB Samsung Pro SSD which maximizes SATA3.
I also took a H75 rather than a H80 because it is slimmer, and I hope to put two radiators in serial, on top of each other (the second being a GPU AIO).
And the blue tack idea is interesting: will keep in mind if I get another SSD 

The motherboard from AsRock was because, on the internet, the only ITX GPU passthrough success story I could find was done on a AsRock motherboard.

Yes, I agree, a powerful GPU seems to be the loudest component, hence that serial AIO idea. I will wait a couple of months for a 14nm AMD gpu to implement that..

PSU: I took a Corsair 600 SFX, because, from the reviews, it seems more silent than the Silverstone SFX-L, at my power consumption level.

Thanks for the suggestions about a quiet fan.

Well, when the first build will be done I will post more details. And then I will update the build / photos when the new GPU will be available.

Cheers!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egavi*
> 
> @hrockh
> thank you for your advice.
> 
> The link about SFF was very cool.
> OK, I will got with SG13 case, then.
> 
> Yes, good ideas, I ordered a fast 4 lane PCI / NVMe M2 from Samsung, and a 1TB Samsung Pro SSD which maximizes SATA3.
> I also took a H75 rather than a H80 because it is slimmer, and I hope to put two radiators in serial, on top of each other (the second being a GPU AIO).
> And the blue tack idea is interesting: will keep in mind if I get another SSD
> 
> The motherboard from AsRock was because, on the internet, the only ITX GPU passthrough success story I could find was done on a AsRock motherboard.
> 
> Yes, I agree, a powerful GPU seems to be the loudest component, hence that serial AIO idea. I will wait a couple of months for a 14nm AMD gpu to implement that..
> 
> PSU: I took a Corsair 600 SFX, because, from the reviews, it seems more silent than the Silverstone SFX-L, at my power consumption level.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions about a quiet fan.
> 
> Well, when the first build will be done I will post more details. And then I will update the build / photos when the new GPU will be available.
> 
> Cheers!


cool, glad I was helpful.


----------



## Flamingo

I got 2xgentle typhoons on my radiator, and today I came across the Thermaltake Riing RGB radiator fans which have a pretty cool auto color switch mode.




Having one of these in the front would probably make the case look nicer, but I'd have to sacrifice a few degrees off my cooler.

Has anyone tried RGB lighting strips on the front side of the case?


----------



## archedrapier

I also plan to make a build with two stacked AIOs. Do you guys think the SG13B-Q would be okay or should I go with the SG13B?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archedrapier*
> 
> I also plan to make a build with two stacked AIOs. Do you guys think the SG13B-Q would be okay or should I go with the SG13B?


I wouldnt recommend the plastic front unless your building a really low profile system (i3 with passive cooling and integrated or low-mid end graphics.

Especially when rads are involved the mesh front is far superior.


----------



## avaya

Can anyone describe and/or post pictures of what is required to use an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card with this case? I would like to do a build with this combination, but it's not clear to me if I would need to be cutting metal or doing something more heroic than screwing the radiator in. I've spent about an hour searching this thread but the answer isn't clear to me...

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avaya*
> 
> Can anyone describe and/or post pictures of what is required to use an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card with this case? I would like to do a build with this combination, but it's not clear to me if I would need to be cutting metal or doing something more heroic than screwing the radiator in. I've spent about an hour searching this thread but the answer isn't clear to me...
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!


Just just fit into the chassis and mount the radiator in the front. Assuming you'll be using an air cooler for the CPU right? Which one?


----------



## avaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just just fit into the chassis and mount the radiator in the front. Assuming you'll be using an air cooler for the CPU right? Which one?


Probably CRYORIG C7, unless you would suggest something better? I will likely use an i5-6500, no reason to overclock.


----------



## Flamingo

The front filter after two months:



This side was particularly dusty too, just moving my finger over it, I collected large pockets of dust.



Also the detachable front panel's plastic frame is pretty delicate. Ive already cracked two of the four holders :/

The filter also seems pretty loosely glued. Since I washed my filter with water and hair-dried it, I think its only a matter of couple more cleanups, until the filter material comes off the filter frame.


----------



## kokobash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avaya*
> 
> Probably CRYORIG C7, unless you would suggest something better? I will likely use an i5-6500, no reason to overclock.


if you are living in a hot/tropical country, i suggest going for an aio. I just switched my scythe shuriken since its maxing at 80-83C during long gaming hours. I got a 15c down when i made switch to an aio. Btw im using a 4790 non k


----------



## perkunas

Anybody using Noctua NH-L12 in this case? I was considering using the included 12mm fan as a front case fan and going in single fan mode for the CPU cooler (65W TDP CPU).


----------



## abdidas

How do I make this thing quiet, it's too ******* loud


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> How do I make this thing quiet, it's too ******* loud


make what quiet?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Hello friends,
Im an active bloke over in the RVZ02 owners club thread where I've done some modding and stuff.
But the case still dosent fit into a backpack, which was the primary purpose of my shift into ITX builds.

I was wondering if any of you can fit the SG13 and peripherals into a large backpack safely for LAN travel and the occasional flight.

EDIT: I'm also looking at getting some dust filters for this case as I get alot of it around where I live !

Cheers


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> How do I make this thing quiet, it's too ******* loud


it's down to fan model and profile. Under load, probably the GPU is the loudest component. not much that can be done about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hello friends,
> Im an active bloke over in the RVZ02 owners club thread where I've done some modding and stuff.
> But the case still dosent fit into a backpack, which was the primary purpose of my shift into ITX builds.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you can fit the SG13 and peripherals into a large backpack safely for LAN travel and the occasional flight.
> 
> EDIT: I'm also looking at getting some dust filters for this case as I get alot of it around where I live !
> 
> Cheers


there is a photo of my SG13 in a backpack a few pages back. its fits nicely.
the front intake fan has filters already. for the others intakes, I haven't had a problem with dust


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> it's down to fan model and profile. Under load, probably the GPU is the loudest component. not much that can be done about that.
> there is a photo of my SG13 in a backpack a few pages back. its fits nicely.
> the front intake fan has filters already. for the others intakes, I haven't had a problem with dust


what size is that backpack?
Is it just a regular 15.6" laptop size backpack?

Also i live in the desert so there are quite frequent dust storms and ALOT of dust is kicked around on a daily basis


----------



## Flamingo

Im currently looking for a hand carry luggage bag for my case. Which i can put in the cabin above me.

Im thinking of getting this (Umbro UX 2.0 holdall)



Will probably pack the PSU in the other bag (which is handled quite roughly by machines though)

Also the previous post for easy viewing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I just flew within europe with the SG13 in my backpack two days ago. No problem.


----------



## dmtben

You may have issues with tubing. Because they come straight out the top of the card they are likely to hit the top panel of the case, depending on how flexible they are. I cant comment on the flexibility of the tubes since I dont own a hybrid card, but if someone wanted to send one to me to test, I'd be more than happy


----------



## DrAwesome95

Can you fit a Gigabyte Windforce card (triple fan dohickey) into the SG13, I currently have a GTX980 G1 gaming and want to move into this case from my tower


----------



## joeisalsocool

This is hands down the best case I've ever had the pleasure of working with.
Not sure if it's the components, the perfectly proportioned case, or a combination of the two.

I'm a little crazy when it comes to cable management. The prep work for this build took about 20 hours, 6 full tear downs and two bloody hands from making my own cables. I'm quite surprised that after 150+ pages, no one has mentioned the Corsair SF line of PSU's (I know, I know, they just came out in January). They really are the **** for a tiny case like this!

I essentially built this around two components, the motherboard and CPU, which were gifted by sheer chance. That gave me the kick to start selling off all my old crap I had laying around, to come up with this...

PCPartPicker list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xZk9qs

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Cooler: Corsair H60 (2013)
MB: Gigabyte GA-B75N
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB DDR3-1600
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW w/ ACX 2.0
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX
PSU: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Fully-Modular SFX
PSU Adapter:Silverstone SFX to ATX Adapter PP08

It's uses include: Semi-console killer (racing sims), porn, web browsing and work. (and in that order)

For mods, I simply removed the ATX power supply mount and made a super short SATA power cable. At 5.75" (146mm) it's just enough to get the job done, without any extra. I had to use 2 donor power supplies to make this happen, but the end result, in my opinion, finishes everything off perfectly.

At full load the CPU runs at a cozy 45C and the GPU hovers around 80C.

FAQ's:
Why the 5 year old 2600K?? - Well, I got the machine to fully boot in 14 sec, that's more than enough power for me.
250GB drive, that's it? - We have a 4Tb NAS in the house, no need for extra storage.
Watercooling? for what? - Never got into it, wanted to try it. May even try my hand at OC'ing. Haven't done that since the Athlon XP days.
Sheer chance? - They didn't need them at my work any more, was in PC recycle pile, I jumped on it lol


----------



## Flamingo

Im with 250GB myself.

If I really need the space Ill probably go for the HGST Travelstar 7K1000 which comes in 2.5" form factor, 7200RPM and 1TB space.

Or by then just get a standard 1TB SSD, if the price drops low enough


----------



## Swathe

how tall are those dims?

edit: found them
VLP crucial ballistix


----------



## dmtben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeisalsocool*
> 
> This is hands down the best case I've ever had the pleasure of working with.
> Not sure if it's the components, the perfectly proportioned case, or a combination of the two.
> 
> I'm a little crazy when it comes to cable management. The prep work for this build took about 20 hours, 6 full tear downs and two bloody hands from making my own cables. I'm quite surprised that after 150+ pages, no one has mentioned the Corsair SF line of PSU's (I know, I know, they just came out in January). They really are the **** for a tiny case like this!
> 
> I essentially built this around two components, the motherboard and CPU, which were gifted by sheer chance. That gave me the kick to start selling off all my old crap I had laying around, to come up with this...
> 
> PCPartPicker list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xZk9qs
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
> Cooler: Corsair H60 (2013)
> MB: Gigabyte GA-B75N
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB DDR3-1600
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW w/ ACX 2.0
> Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX
> PSU: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Fully-Modular SFX
> PSU Adapter:Silverstone SFX to ATX Adapter PP08
> 
> It's uses include: Semi-console killer (racing sims), porn, web browsing and work. (and in that order)
> 
> For mods, I simply removed the ATX power supply mount and made a super short SATA power cable. At 5.75" (146mm) it's just enough to get the job done, without any extra. I had to use 2 donor power supplies to make this happen, but the end result, in my opinion, finishes everything off perfectly.
> 
> At full load the CPU runs at a cozy 45C and the GPU hovers around 80C.
> 
> FAQ's:
> Why the 5 year old 2600K?? - Well, I got the machine to fully boot in 14 sec, that's more than enough power for me.
> 250GB drive, that's it? - We have a 4Tb NAS in the house, no need for extra storage.
> Watercooling? for what? - Never got into it, wanted to try it. May even try my hand at OC'ing. Haven't done that since the Athlon XP days.
> Sheer chance? - They didn't need them at my work any more, was in PC recycle pile, I jumped on it lol


Does the Corsair SF600 come with a full size ATX to SFX adapter?


----------



## joeisalsocool

Nope, check my PartsPicker list. It's unfortunately a separate buy @ $6.99. But well worth it.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Can somebody please measure the GPU and CPU vent sections?
I'd like to make some dust filters before mine arrives


----------



## joeisalsocool

GPU (left) 3"x8"
CPU (top) 7"x4"
Vent (right) 4"x3"

-Joe


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeisalsocool*
> 
> GPU (left) 3"x8"
> CPU (top) 7"x4"
> Vent (right) 4"x3"
> 
> -Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Flamingo

So the GTX 1080 is about 10.4 inches, wonder if someone will get that for the SG13


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> So the GTX 1080 is about 10.4 inches, wonder if someone will get that for the SG13


Getting a 1070 if AMD hasnt launched anything competitive around June.
Have a freesync monitor but if 'Titan X level' performance is true, then I'm sold.

Also trying to doge the infernal early adopters tax
This time wont be a rush to pick up the reference erm... Founders cooler as they are continuing production for life


----------



## perecaneca

Hi there!

I just build my shoebox pc 4 months ago. I want to know where and what i do wrong







or any suggestions









Secs:
-MB/ Asus Maximus Impact VIII
-CPU/ i5 6600k
-RAM/ corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 2133mhz 8gb
-PSU/ Silverstone SFX SX500-LG 500W
-CPU cooler/ Noctua l9i
-chassis cooler/ Noctua NF-A14
-GPU/ R9 270 powercolor turboudo (i stick with this one from old pc cuz i didnt have enought money)

So i want to uprage gpu, i think 1080 new nvidia is awesome i will buy that one.
but what do you thing about psu (its strong enought to handle it) and maybe change noctua aircooler with some watercooler up to 100dollars

THY ALL AGAIN!


----------



## Tallowood

Hello All,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Just finished my SG13 build, wanted to share the results.

Hardly a cutting edge build but was lots of fun for me, as haven't built in almost a decade.
I really enjoyed the challenge of sourcing parts and assembling a custom loop in a case this small.

G3258
Gigabyte Z97N Wifi
GSkill DDR3 16GB (from QVL)
Corsair SF600
EVGA GTX 970 'Reference'
Samsung Pro 850 500GB

Fractal Design Kelvin T12
EKWB GPU Block
Noctua NF-P12

New to OC, but apparently the G3258 is the chip for it.
So far stable 16 hrs at 4.2Ghz with 1.200V
Idles about 35, during P95 around 60.
Gaming brings loop temp to about 70.


Love the aesthetic of the fractal pump, but the "45mm" rad has a shroud that limited me to one fan.


Didnt need the ATX support bracket, used for cable management.


The GTX970 is actually a smallish card that left plenty of room up front so I considered using the XSPC Ion pump/res combo, but in the end decided on capability for a full length card.


Found some Phobya fittings pretty close to what Fractal used. Not a lot of 8mm / 11mm out there.


Used the Silverstone SFX / ATX adapter, had to mod just a tad for the GPU fitting clearance.


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enthrax*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Apologies for the noob question but I am planning on building an itx system soon and was planning on getting the node 304 previously until i saw the sg13.
> I dont understand how the AIO cooler placement in the front works. With the radiator and fan in that position, will that mean that the exhaust will be in front? or it will serve as an air intake? but if it is the latter, then there is no other place to put another fan to serve as an exaust?
> Thanks!


Would humbly suggest you exhaust from the front if you have a high powered system. Trying to exhaust hot air through the rear (by having only 1 intake from the front) results in a lot of warm air in the casing; which causes psu's fans to spin faster and creates more noisy.
If you are in a dusty environment, whereby you would wish to consider having front filtered intake as a necessity, then your only choice would be to have a front intake.

There isn't much space for an exhaust fan anywhere in the case unless you have some slim 10mm ones. even those would be a tight fit.

Alternatively consider a 120mm 3000RPM intake fan


----------



## MathiasLindberg

I was wondering if I could purchase an ATX PSU bracket with a cable extension in it. I can already fit my ATX PSU in the front, and I'm planning on replacing it with a SFX PSU, which would allow me to still use a 10" graphics card. I want to replace my CM Seidon 120V v2 with a normal heatsink, which would fit if the power supply was placed in the front.



In this picture I have the ATX PSU screwed by 2 of the fan's screws in the front. I could probably get an adapter bracket for screwing an SFX PSU into the holes for the 120mm fan.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tallowood*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Just finished my SG13 build, wanted to share the results.
> 
> Hardly a cutting edge build but was lots of fun for me, as haven't built in almost a decade.
> I really enjoyed the challenge of sourcing parts and assembling a custom loop in a case this small.
> 
> G3258
> Gigabyte Z97N Wifi
> GSkill DDR3 16GB (from QVL)
> Corsair SF600
> EVGA GTX 970 'Reference'
> Samsung Pro 850 500GB
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> EKWB GPU Block
> Noctua NF-P12
> 
> New to OC, but apparently the G3258 is the chip for it.
> So far stable 16 hrs at 4.2Ghz with 1.200V
> Idles about 35, during P95 around 60.
> Gaming brings loop temp to about 70.
> 
> 
> Love the aesthetic of the fractal pump, but the "45mm" rad has a shroud that limited me to one fan.
> 
> 
> Didnt need the ATX support bracket, used for cable management.
> 
> 
> The GTX970 is actually a smallish card that left plenty of room up front so I considered using the XSPC Ion pump/res combo, but in the end decided on capability for a full length card.
> 
> 
> Found some Phobya fittings pretty close to what Fractal used. Not a lot of 8mm / 11mm out there.
> 
> 
> Used the Silverstone SFX / ATX adapter, had to mod just a tad for the GPU fitting clearance.


This is great! Does the T12 have means to measure loop temperature (like some corsair units?)?

Or did you record the highest temperature on GPU/CPU?

Are those timings from the t12 or did you buy them separately? Could you list the tubing and fittings used?

This video was there too but the system was rather limiting (Psu) due to big tubing constraints :


----------



## GSKILLER

same idea! here's mine. LC parts are otw tho

__
http://instagr.am/p/BFbFtzcPzg9%2F/


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILLER*
> 
> same idea! here's mine. LC parts are otw tho
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BFbFtzcPzg9%2F/


nice! where's the pump? unless it's a pump + res combo, though I've never seen one quite like it.


----------



## GSKILLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice! where's the pump? unless it's a pump + res combo, though I've never seen one quite like it.


Wasnt able to model it but it's the one under the PSU. its a DDC Pump. The thickness of the rad will fill in for the Res


----------



## MathiasLindberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tallowood*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Just finished my SG13 build, wanted to share the results.
> 
> Hardly a cutting edge build but was lots of fun for me, as haven't built in almost a decade.
> I really enjoyed the challenge of sourcing parts and assembling a custom loop in a case this small.
> 
> G3258
> Gigabyte Z97N Wifi
> GSkill DDR3 16GB (from QVL)
> Corsair SF600
> EVGA GTX 970 'Reference'
> Samsung Pro 850 500GB
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> EKWB GPU Block
> Noctua NF-P12
> 
> New to OC, but apparently the G3258 is the chip for it.
> So far stable 16 hrs at 4.2Ghz with 1.200V
> Idles about 35, during P95 around 60.
> Gaming brings loop temp to about 70.
> 
> 
> Love the aesthetic of the fractal pump, but the "45mm" rad has a shroud that limited me to one fan.
> 
> 
> Didnt need the ATX support bracket, used for cable management.
> 
> 
> The GTX970 is actually a smallish card that left plenty of room up front so I considered using the XSPC Ion pump/res combo, but in the end decided on capability for a full length card.
> 
> 
> Found some Phobya fittings pretty close to what Fractal used. Not a lot of 8mm / 11mm out there.
> 
> 
> Used the Silverstone SFX / ATX adapter, had to mod just a tad for the GPU fitting clearance.


Have you had any problems with the Corsair SF600 making buzzing sounds? My current Corsair CX600M has a terribly noisy and buzzing fan. Do you ever have that problem, perhaps under load?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathiasLindberg*
> 
> Have you had any problems with the Corsair SF600 making buzzing sounds? My current Corsair CX600M has a terribly noisy and buzzing fan. Do you ever have that problem, perhaps under load?


The SF600 gets noisy if the load is high enough. Otherwise it's known to be quiet.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice! where's the pump? unless it's a pump + res combo, though I've never seen one quite like it.


Are you planning to use the T12? Why rigid tubes over flexible ones?


----------



## GSKILLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Are you planning to use the T12? Why rigid tubes over flexible ones?


I actually bought flexible tubes it's just the flow of the tubes that im visualizing in the model since i still dont have the cables yet. and i might consider rigid tubes because 90 degree angles are a necessity in order to control the flow of the space of the case and avoid tube kinking if i were to use soft tubings


----------



## GSKILLER

my parts from EK are already otw so im really excited for my cooling upgrade(as well as gpu upgrade, all hail 1080!) gotta take note of that GPU fitting clearance tho. looks like i might end up with adjusting my PSU a little too. if my model is a bit off


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILLER*
> 
> my parts from EK are already otw so im really excited for my cooling upgrade(as well as gpu upgrade, all hail 1080!) gotta take note of that GPU fitting clearance tho. looks like i might end up with adjusting my PSU a little too. if my model is a bit off


so rad and pump from EK too eh? interesting which parts are they? cant wait for pictures


----------



## GSKILLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> so rad and pump from EK too eh? interesting which parts are they? cant wait for pictures


EK-DDC 3.2 PWM - I bought the "EK-XTOP DDC - Acetal" and "EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Black" separately because Im still not sure if my calculations on the space under the PSU is big enough. if it wont work under the PSU I can always mount it infront of the Fan and just hairbrush split the cables (or to increase space, I'll use two 15mm thick fan and do a push-pull config so I can increase my space near the motherboard by 15mm since the other fan will be mounted behind the front mesh.)

EK-CoolStream XE 120 - I saw a post here where this person used 2 AIOs and sandwiched a fan. so I researched on those parts and calculated the total rad thickness he had in his build and I eyeballed a little and saw I can Use a 60mm thick rad.


----------



## Tallowood

No, haven't heard it at all.


----------



## Tallowood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> This is great! Does the T12 have means to measure loop temperature (like some corsair units?)?
> 
> Or did you record the highest temperature on GPU/CPU?
> 
> Are those timings from the t12 or did you buy them separately? Could you list the tubing and fittings used?
> 
> This video was there too but the system was rather limiting (Psu) due to big tubing constraints :


Thanks man, it was a lot of fun.

No, the T-12 doesn't have a way to measure the loop temp, but after a while the components tend to equalize in temp.

The fittings are Phobya: Not EXACTLY the same, but close. Fractal I think is using a custom fitting with an additional gasket.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23468/ex-tub-3000/Phobya_G_14_Thread_8mm_ID_x_11mm_OD_90-Degree_Rotary_Compression_Fitting_-_Knurled_-_Vintage_Matte_Black_62435.html?id=SYByZnPK&mv_pc=149

There was enough tubing with the kit I didn't need any extra.
aquatuning sells alphacool 320mm long 8/11mm tube with the antikink coils installed. I bet money they are the exact tube that Fractal uses.
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/tubing/anti-kink-spring/16002/alphacool-knickschutzfeder-mit-schlauch-einzeln-11mm-320mm-lang-black-matt?c=2753

I did see that video while planning my build. It was a great inspiration. I'm glad i was able to fit without rotating the PSU tho.


----------



## fleetfeather

FD's fittings are from Alphacool, whom also are responsible for the T12's radiator

(Actually if we get super specific, the OEM for the rad is Magicool, who do the manufacturing for a range of watercooling brands - including Alphacool and Phobya)


----------



## esquimau

So with the 1070's around the corner, I'm finally ready to build my PC. I haven't made one myself in probably 12 years, been using laptops since then. This will primarily be for light gaming use, no video editing, and no plans to over clock. Will be pushing 1920x1200 monitor at 60hz, so nothing too hard.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($203.37 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.34 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus H170I-PLUS D3 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($37.55 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($172.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case ($40.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.58 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $711.80
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-23 01:17 EDT-0400_

I'll order the GPU once I decide on the GTX 1070 vs GTX970.

The question that is still in my head is front fan and PSU fan directions (given the L9i).

Also is the NF-F12 the right front fan? I wasn't sure if I needed a high static or a high volume when not using a AIO w/rad.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esquimau*
> 
> So with the 1070's around the corner, I'm finally ready to build my PC. I haven't made one myself in probably 12 years, been using laptops since then. This will primarily be for light gaming use, no video editing, and no plans to over clock. Will be pushing 1920x1200 monitor at 60hz, so nothing too hard.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($203.37 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.34 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H170I-PLUS D3 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($37.55 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($172.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case ($40.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.58 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $711.80
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-23 01:17 EDT-0400_
> 
> I'll order the GPU once I decide on the GTX 1070 vs GTX970.
> 
> The question that is still in my head is front fan and PSU fan directions (given the L9i).
> 
> Also is the NF-F12 the right front fan? I wasn't sure if I needed a high static or a high volume when not using a AIO w/rad.


Well the PSU fan only turns on at a certain load / temperature so most of of the time it's okay, don't know if it's load or temperature that triggers the Psu fan.


----------



## netsen

Does this case support 140mm rads like the specification states? If so which one is recommended? I see most of the builds here are 120mm.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netsen*
> 
> Does this case support 140mm rads like the specification states? If so which one is recommended? I see most of the builds here are 120mm.


I believe you can, but your gonna be limited on the graphics length front and no top side drives. Your options would be limited to either R9 Nano, R9 285 Mini or GTX 970 Mini. Drives-wise M.2 and perhaps another ssd .


----------



## Fischer707

Would it be possible to bracket a 2nd 3.5 inch harddrive below the first one? Would that block off too much airflow? Where would I found brackets?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> Would it be possible to bracket a 2nd 3.5 inch harddrive below the first one? Would that block off too much airflow? Where would I found brackets?


Two 3.5" drives seems unlikely.

Need the right depth PSU, no AIO cooler and the right length graphics card (perhaps) to make room for 2x3.5"

Check the manual for details:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-SG13-Manual.pdf


----------



## netsen

Hi, what kind of GPU cooling system is recommended for the SG13?

I am wondering if should buy the Founders Edition of the new 1080 (blower style), it seems like it wont leak as much hot air onto the other components.

I have good experience with the STRIX cooler-system from ASUS, but i am not sure how the case will handle the hot air "leak" into the rest of the case.


----------



## AAABattary

Blower style is probably the best solution


----------



## DrAwesome95

You will waste so much money in wasted OC performance if you get a Founder's card.
Blower cards are good, but the 1070 and 1080 have less than 200W TDPs so they wont be putting out that much heat at all.
As long as you have air moving in and out of your case, you should be fine with any gpu.

I personally have a 120 AIO on the front as exhaust, and PSU fan facing up to remove it from the case airflow.

I also mounted a 92mm fan on the small side vent which I use for intake. Eveything works fine, will post the build log and benchs soon


----------



## AAABattary

The founders editions shouldn't be the only blower style cooler that will be available for the 1080. Brands such as EVGA and Asus also make blower style coolers for their cards, I meant to refer to all blower style cards, not just the founders edition. Like I said, blower style should be the best choice as the internal temperatures of the case will be a lot lower, not affecting other components.


----------



## netsen

I see that MSI already have a blower style card: https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-AERO-8G.html#hero-overview


----------



## Flamingo

--whoops wrong thread--


----------



## Waleh

So, who here is getting a 1080 for their little baby? Also, which one? I know MSI and EVGA have blower cards. However, is anyone getting an open air cooler? I'm interested in selling my 970 and getting a 1080 FTW but I'm not sure if blowers will be better.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> So, who here is getting a 1080 for their little baby? Also, which one? I know MSI and EVGA have blower cards. However, is anyone getting an open air cooler? I'm interested in selling my 970 and getting a 1080 FTW but I'm not sure if blowers will be better.


Gonna replace my Nano if its the 1070 has decent OpenCL performance.

I think generally blowers are preferred because they do not heat up the whole chasis. With open air coolers, you risk doing that.

The R9 Nano is a hybrid air cooler and look at how much it heats up the SG

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/luke-hill/amd-radeon-r9-nano-4gb-review/13/

Personally though, whenever I use it, its just the front grill on the Nano side thats warm. Other side of the case is unaffected.

Dont know how this compares to two or three fan cards.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Gonna replace my Nano if its the 1070 has decent OpenCL performance.
> 
> I think generally blowers are preferred because they do not heat up the whole chasis. With open air coolers, you risk doing that.
> 
> The R9 Nano is a hybrid air cooler and look at how much it heats up the SG
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/luke-hill/amd-radeon-r9-nano-4gb-review/13/
> 
> Personally though, whenever I use it, its just the front grill on the Nano side thats warm. Other side of the case is unaffected.
> 
> Dont know how this compares to two or three fan cards.


Yeah, I currently use a blower 970 but I'm interested in how a open air 1070/1080 will perform in this little beast!


----------



## Waleh

Sorry for the double post, but if anyone is interested, I just posted my SG13 build here:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/fCGfrH


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but if anyone is interested, I just posted my SG13 build here:
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/fCGfrH


Cpu under load only 52c







with an air cooler?

Why is everyone going for AIOs then lol


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Cpu under load only 52c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an air cooler?
> 
> Why is everyone going for AIOs then lol


The wind tunnel method is pretty effective







If you don't believe me, look at the BF4 picture.. You'll see CPU temps there


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirol81*
> 
> Depending on your cooling setup below the HDD plate, you could "stack" two hdds like in the picture, but only if you don't have an AIO water cooling or a huge fan mounted


Where can I find something similar? $40 is too much.


----------



## EasterUK

Help with Vive VR build!

Hi, I'm brand new to this so I hope this is OK asking for advice here. If there is somewhere better to post this, please let me know









I'm looking to build a small PC for use with the HTC Vive and some occasional gaming on a 1080p projector, and the Sugo SG13 looks ideal. Does the below list of components look like they'll fit together OK? I'm worried about the PSU mainly.

I'd like it to be reasonably portable, but won't be moved much. I've already bought the EVGA Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition. Overclocking is interesting but I'd rather have a smaller case with lower heat / noise. Already have mouse / keyboard / monitor. Don't think I need an optical drive. I've got a licence for Windows. The DisplayPort to HDMI adapter is so I can use HDMI for Vive, and the Displayport can go to the HDMI of my amp. The motherboard needs optical out as the Amp doesn't support audio over HDMI (it's very old...)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor (£164.28 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Motherboard:* Asus Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£122.71 @ More Computers)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (£53.62 @ Ebuyer)
*Storage:* Sandisk Ultra II 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£181.49 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card (Purchased For £619.99)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (£44.22 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£71.90 @ CCL Computers)
*Other:* Silverstone Short cable kit PP05-E (£19.99)
*Other:* HTC Vive (Purchased For £695.99)
*Other:* Neet® - DisplayPort to HDMI adapter / converter (£9.89)
*Other:* 10 Pcs New High Tech Exquisit Craft Black PC Computer Case Metal Alloy Thumb Screws Thumbscrews 9x14mm (£1.97)
*Total:* £2018.03

Help!
cheers,
Ian


----------



## maverikv

Im worried the custom PCBs won't fit this go round with the 1080s. They are MASSIVE.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverikv*
> 
> Im worried the custom PCBs won't fit this go round with the 1080s. They are MASSIVE.


I believe the EVGA cards should fit. The FTW is 10.5" and dual slot. There's probably other vendors within the size limit


----------



## maverikv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I believe the EVGA cards should fit. The FTW is 10.5" and dual slot. There's probably other vendors within the size limit


The ftw is like 6" wide though


----------



## Flamingo

GTX 1080 FE in SG13


----------



## perkunas

Real tight, yet not as tight as an msi gaming gtx 970


----------



## Flamingo

Be Quiet Silent Loop featured at Computex. Similar to the fractal it is also expandable


----------



## Flamingo

Also wanted to add, the case fit easily in a duffel bag. Two bags, both medium sized, one from UnderArmour, other from Reebok.




Put it in cabin above at the airplane.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Also wanted to add, the case fit easily in a duffel bag. Two bags, both medium sized, one from UnderArmour, other from Reebok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it in cabin above at the airplane.


Did you pack it with anything?
or does it get knocked around a bit?

Also I heard some airlines have issues with AIO coolers because of the liquid in them.

This is really what I want ahahah!


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Did you pack it with anything?
> or does it get knocked around a bit?
> 
> Also I heard some airlines have issues with AIO coolers because of the liquid in them.
> 
> This is really what I want ahahah!


I had put clothing put around the bottom corners of the chasis so the edges wouldnt tear into the material (it wouldnt but just as a precaution).

I had the graphics card (Nano) and PSU (SFX 500W) removed and packed in my luggage to be booked (place in between tightly packed clothing because the conveyors belts/machines and people handling the baggage literally throw the luggage around)

Everything else was intact. During the handbag check before boarding, I opened it up and showed them and that was it.

The X-Ray scanner guys didnt say anything. I did have to put the chasis on a separate tray.

Was worried about changes in air pressure in the cabin. But everything turned out fine.


----------



## brainst921

hi guys

I bought this awesome little case a few days ago and the complete build is

i5 4440
r9 380 nitro
ssd 840 Evo 120 gb
Corsair sf600

what is the best way to Mount the psu ? I first mounted it with the fan facing the cpu cooler but I don't know if it's the best way to optimize the airflow









and, second question... I couldn't fit my WD green 3,5" HDD because the r9 power connectors would interfere with the hdd plate... Can I fit a hgst travelstar somewhere on the bottom ?


----------



## Pandacake

Hi Guys,

I really love this Case, and i'm going to make a High-End Build with it.









So for that i want to put a GTX1080 inside.
The Founders Edition (Reference Design) would fit just perfect, but the temps are pretty high and it is really loud.
So i want to take one of the first custom design cards.
The only one which maybe would fit is the MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X. (279x140x42mm)




So my question is, do you think i can fit that card in this awesome case?


----------



## maverikv




----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverikv*


That looks awesome dude!! How are the thermals and acoustics? Are you happy with the FE version of the 1080?


----------



## maverikv

I had a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G before so I actually have more room in the case. Temps dropped a couple of degrees on the CPU because of, I assume, the blower. Although I did swap out the H80i stock fan that I had running on low speed for a noctua NF-P12 when I swapped the video card out.

I'm curious to see how far I can push the GPU. I set it to +200 / +400 when I dropped it in and haven't fiddled with it since. No artifacts or crashing.


----------



## Flamingo

My friend who has the 1080 with the same case, said its pretty annoying with fans at 80-100%. He is overclocked to 2Ghz though.


----------



## Flamingo

More RGB fans. I just want one for my Sugo front


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Hello peeps, had this case for a month or so and loving it.

Thinking about upgrading my video card, but wondering about getting a blower fan GPU vs an open air fan GPU.

Anybody tested blower GPUs vs open air GPUs to see if which is best?

It seems that the open air ones are actually not too bad because the fans line up well with the vents on the left side.

But are blowers even better?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Hello peeps, had this case for a month or so and loving it.
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my video card, but wondering about getting a blower fan GPU vs an open air fan GPU.
> 
> Anybody tested blower GPUs vs open air GPUs to see if which is best?
> 
> It seems that the open air ones are actually not too bad because the fans line up well with the vents on the left side.
> 
> But are blowers even better?


Here are the options:

1. Blower type
Pros:
Wents all heat towards the rear keeping the case free from GPU heat.

Cons:
Have to live with stock fan profile? Completely ignoring the 80C which might result as a consequence of using it.
Almost always a reference board.
If you customize the fan profile and decide to reach 100% fan speed, its going to be annoying. But you get lower temps and overclockability

2) Open air:
Better cooling, somewhat lower noise when customizing fans and greater overclocking potential because AIO board.

Cons:
Heat might be circulated all around the case.

Personally I have a R9 Nano, that vents heat in two directions only (front and rear) and the rest of the case seems unaffected completely from its influence.

You could try using an expandable AIO to make everything completely silent, while not overclocking that much.


----------



## Flamingo

Here are my results, showing how much does the GPU impact motherboard and CPU temperatures.



Valley benchmarks produces the most heat and revs up the fan faster for GPU.
iRay render produces the highest temperatures for the CPU ( I believe x264 will produce similar results)

So with the iRay benchmark only, CPU temps go from 24 > 64C. Motherboard 36 > 45C

Using iRay benchmark along with Valley scene, CPU temps go 24 > 69C and GPU is unaffected. Motherboard goes 36 > 52C

*TLDR :
Using R9 Nano increases CPU temps by 5C and motherboard temps by 7C in SG13*

I tried Max Payne 3 and iRay as well (using 2C/4 threads) and CPU temp reached 70C after a while too.

*Conclusion
Blower Recommended, hybrid affected case/mobo/cpu temps, standard graphics cards will be much worse.*


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainst921*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> I bought this awesome little case a few days ago and the complete build is
> 
> i5 4440
> r9 380 nitro
> ssd 840 Evo 120 gb
> Corsair sf600
> 
> what is the best way to Mount the psu ? I first mounted it with the fan facing the cpu cooler but I don't know if it's the best way to optimize the airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, second question... I couldn't fit my WD green 3,5" HDD because the r9 power connectors would interfere with the hdd plate... Can I fit a hgst travelstar somewhere on the bottom ?


u have a non ref gpu. heat will be dumped into the case. your psu with bottom intake will absorb heat within the case. while this will help your cpu temps, it comes at the expense of heat to your psu. there's no software i know that measures psu heat so it's not something u can monitor.

A few pages earlier, someone posted a bottom intake psu setup. It works for him as his gpu is a blower/ref type. so the bulk of the heat gets exhausted out of the case. that would not affect the psu that much.

of course, these are fine details and your psu is not going to break down anytime soon. but truth is you're making it hotter. so generally, most will mount it with intake facing up considering most use non-ref cards.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Hello peeps, had this case for a month or so and loving it.
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my video card, but wondering about getting a blower fan GPU vs an open air fan GPU.
> 
> Anybody tested blower GPUs vs open air GPUs to see if which is best?
> 
> It seems that the open air ones are actually not too bad because the fans line up well with the vents on the left side.
> 
> But are blowers even better?


i would use an AIO cpu cooler if i were using an open air gpu.


----------



## fleetfeather

Use an AIO instead of air cooling for a CPU regardless lol


----------



## Fischer707

Anyone thought about removing the rivets from the top back part and the front bottom than replacing them with a screw so the top of the case opens up making it easier to work on? Have a Sentey® Ss6-2441 and was wondering why we can't also that, I can post pictures later so you can get a better idea what in taking about


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> Where can I find something similar? $40 is too much.


you could make one using "slotted" steel sheets, 0.8mm minimum thickness.
use a metal sheer to cut into your desired size, and you simply screw the HDDs through the perforations.
don't forget so file and sand down the sharp edges.

the best ones to use is either slots side staggered or slots straight lines.


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you could make one using "slotted" steel sheets, 0.8mm minimum thickness.
> use a metal sheer to cut into your desired size, and you simply screw the HDDs through the perforations.
> don't forget so file and sand down the sharp edges.
> 
> the best ones to use is either slots side staggered or slots straight lines.


You're a gentleman and a scholar sir.

Looks a lot like Cerberus case HD cage thingy. I will give it a try.


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Thanks for the input on the blower GPU.

I had to test it myself of course, so here are my results running Unigine Valley for 5 minutes:

EVGA GTX 970 Open Air GPU - CPU 60C, Motherboard 54C

EVGA GTX 970 Blower GPU - CPU 53C, Motherboard 52C

Conclusion: Using a blower GPU will significantly reduce the temperature of the other parts in the system. Definitely recommend a blower GPU over an open air one.


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Thanks for the input on the blower GPU.
> 
> I had to test it myself of course, so here are my results running Unigine Valley for 5 minutes:
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 Open Air GPU - CPU 60C, Motherboard 54C
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 Blower GPU - CPU 53C, Motherboard 52C
> 
> Conclusion: Using a blower GPU will significantly reduce the temperature of the other parts in the system. Definitely recommend a blower GPU over an open air one.


Thanks for testing both setups!

What are the ambient temperatures like? What's the computer setup like? CPU? HSF? Etc?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Thanks for the input on the blower GPU.
> 
> I had to test it myself of course, so here are my results running Unigine Valley for 5 minutes:
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 Open Air GPU - CPU 60C, Motherboard 54C
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 Blower GPU - CPU 53C, Motherboard 52C
> 
> Conclusion: Using a blower GPU will significantly reduce the temperature of the other parts in the system. Definitely recommend a blower GPU over an open air one.


Which was quietest though? Would guess it was probably the open air gpu. Unless you are really pushing the CPU I would say get the gpu with the best cooler you can as it's usually the loudest component. Another 7oC is like a hot day vs a cool day so shouldn't make too much difference I would think...


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Thanks for testing both setups!
> 
> What are the ambient temperatures like? What's the computer setup like? CPU? HSF? Etc?


Ambient was about 24C.

CPU: i7-6700
CPU Cooler: CNPS8900 Quiet (highly recommend this one btw, it's been great)


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Which was quietest though? Would guess it was probably the open air gpu. Unless you are really pushing the CPU I would say get the gpu with the best cooler you can as it's usually the loudest component. Another 7oC is like a hot day vs a cool day so shouldn't make too much difference I would think...


Good point. The blower is significantly louder than the open air.

Really it's a trade off between noise and temperature.

If you want the best temperatures for the other parts in the system, get a blower GPU.

If you want the quietest operation, get an open air GPU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Good point. The blower is significantly louder than the open air.
> 
> Really it's a trade off between noise and temperature.
> 
> If you want the best temperatures for the other parts in the system, get a blower GPU.
> 
> If you want the quietest operation, get an open air GPU.


Well that's entirely dependent on your choice of CPU cooler, really...

If you had of chosen a AIO cooler, you likely would've seen no different in CPU temps with a aftermarket-cooled GPU (all the while achieving lower noise)


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well that's entirely dependent on your choice of CPU cooler, really...
> 
> If you had of chosen a AIO cooler, you likely would've seen no different in CPU temps with a aftermarket-cooled GPU (all the while achieving lower noise)


doesn't solve board temp increase.

the problem with some aftermarket GPU coolers is that it blows heated air towards the motherboard, heating up the chipset and other components near the GPU.
also, using a liquid cooler on the CPU can increase DRAM and VRM temps, as you'll have no direct airflow along those components.

on a side note, whats the hate on blower types? Nvidia's shiny blower type cooler is quite effective and isn't that loud.


----------



## Waleh

As nice as the cool CPU temps are with a blower style GPU, the noise does get annoying. I'm tempted to try a open style cooler the next time around but I don't know how much the other components in my PC will heat up.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> doesn't solve board temp increase.
> 
> the problem with some aftermarket GPU coolers is that it blows heated air towards the motherboard, heating up the chipset and other components near the GPU.
> also, using a liquid cooler on the CPU can increase DRAM and VRM temps, as you'll have no direct airflow along those components.


So many things wrong with this statement that I don't have time to even point them out


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> So many things wrong with this statement that I don't have time to even point them out


then you're clearly ignorant of how aftermarket GPU cooler's airflow works.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> then you're clearly ignorant of how aftermarket GPU cooler's airflow works.


Chipset heatsinks have been around for many, many years now and modern chipsets are at ZERO risk of overheating due to heat dump from a single aftermarket GPU.

What other board "components" do you feel are at risk due to the mere 5-6C increase in ambient temperature? There aren't any.

Why? Because the ambient air temp of a case featuring an aftermarket card is [insert single digit increase in Celsius] higher than a reference card. Even to suggest a 9C increase occurs would mean relatively dick all to any components on the mobo.

All this while ignoring the way that temperatures reach equilibrium in an enclosure; if any component was running hotter than the heated air coming from the aftermarket cooler, it would actually be cooled from the heated air hitting it (not as much as cooler air would cool the component, but nevertheless)


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well that's entirely dependent on your choice of CPU cooler, really...
> 
> If you had of chosen a AIO cooler, you likely would've seen no different in CPU temps with a aftermarket-cooled GPU (all the while achieving lower noise)


I don't think that's the case, but you're welcome to test it yourself. The blower GPU will always reduce the temps of the other components.


----------



## trento

The heat from the GPU to the mobo is probably negligible. A blower cooler can be pretty noisy. Only Nvidia's 980/980ti blowers are quiet enough but they are incredibly expensive.

Much depends on the GPU itself. If u have a R9 290 open gpu, then it's going to be a little overwhelming. But I think a R9 290 won't fit this case anyway.

The GTX970, 960, R9 380 and below open GPUs should not make this case or mobo temps too hot. CPU temps will be more manageable with an AIO.

There are always compromises with small cases. U just have to prioritise what's most important and strike a balance. For me, I won't want a GPU that's too noisy.

So my preferred setup for this case would be an AIO CPU cooler, plus a blower 980ti (if cost isn't a problem).

Hey, but don't u guys live in cold climates? What's a little heat man? All the more u should embrace it!


----------



## trento

Also to add to the list of GPUs- Nano, Fury, and other hybrid coolers where size permits.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Chipset heatsinks have been around for many, many years now and modern chipsets are at ZERO risk of overheating due to heat dump from a single aftermarket GPU.
> 
> What other board "components" do you feel are at risk due to the mere 5-6C increase in ambient temperature? There aren't any.
> 
> Why? Because the ambient air temp of a case featuring an aftermarket card is [insert single digit increase in Celsius] higher than a reference card. Even to suggest a 9C increase occurs would mean relatively dick all to any components on the mobo.
> 
> All this while ignoring the way that temperatures reach equilibrium in an enclosure; if any component was running hotter than the heated air coming from the aftermarket cooler, it would actually be cooled from the heated air hitting it (not as much as cooler air would cool the component, but nevertheless)


so? all i said it would elevate temps, and its a fact.


----------



## wywywywy

Just fitted a Noctua NH-L9x65 into one of my SG13.

But my i7-3770 idles at 53c, and goes to over 80c during load.

It doesn't sound right does it?? It's barely any better than the stock cooler that I was using!

I thought it didn't sit properly so I took it off and checked, but it seemed to be fine because the compound was spread evenly so it must be sitting flat.

Any ideas?

Also tested with the case open but it didn't make a significant difference.


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Just fitted a Noctua NH-L9x65 into one of my SG13.
> 
> But my i7-3770 idles at 53c, and goes to over 80c during load.
> 
> It doesn't sound right does it?? It's barely any better than the stock cooler that I was using!
> 
> I thought it didn't sit properly so I took it off and checked, but it seemed to be fine because the compound was spread evenly so it must be sitting flat.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Also tested with the case open but it didn't make a significant difference.


Looks like that cooler doesn't perform too well: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-L9x65/6.html

Although it should be quite a bit better than stock: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7292/noctua-nh-l9x65-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html


----------



## Jowersman

So I have a EVGA Supernova G2 750 watt power supply. The dimensions are slightly outside of the specs on the silverstone website.

Does anyone have any idea if this would actually fit? I'm trying not to spend any more than I have to. Thanks!


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> So I have a EVGA Supernova G2 750 watt power supply. The dimensions are slightly outside of the specs on the silverstone website.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if this would actually fit? I'm trying not to spend any more than I have to. Thanks!


You won't be able to fit the top bracket, so you can only fit one drive to the bottom of the case. Anything longer than 140mm you can't use the top bracket.


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> You won't be able to fit the top bracket, so you can only fit one drive to the bottom of the case. Anything longer than 140mm you can't use the top bracket.


Oh okay. Can I use the larger power supply if I forgo the top bracket and mount my SSD on the bottom? Thanks


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know which of the 1080's will fit in this case (apart from the FE)?


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Oh okay. Can I use the larger power supply if I forgo the top bracket and mount my SSD on the bottom? Thanks


I can't guarantee it, but looking at the case itself, I think you can yes. But the next problem is that you are limited to somewhat sub-par cooler unless you go AIO.


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> I can't guarantee it, but looking at the case itself, I think you can yes. But the next problem is that you are limited to somewhat sub-par cooler unless you go AIO.


True. The plan is to try and fit the Corair H75 so I can get a push pull. I have a 5 year old push pull H40 but I think it's time to upgrade. I wish I could just sell this MacBook Pro faster so I can get the cash to build this rig!!


----------



## wywywywy

Maybe not enough space for push pull because of the PSU.


----------



## S3MS3M

finally got the GTX 1080 price in indonesia about $750. Glad I choose this over my previous MSI GTX GAMING 970 is more quiter and cooler maybe of the blower style cooler, open air GPU i say is for atx case.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> finally got the GTX 1080 price in indonesia about $750. Glad I choose this over my previous MSI GTX GAMING 970 is more quiter and cooler maybe of the blower style cooler, open air GPU i say is for atx case.


How is the sound during idle/gaming? My EVGA 970 blower is loud. Even on idle it makes an annoying sound. Also what are your load temps?


----------



## S3MS3M

for my concern the sound is fairly quit then my msi gtx 970 but on the other hand the temp is reaching 80+ but i dont care since i'm planning to watercool it. I think by design the temp is ok within 80-90.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> finally got the GTX 1080 price in indonesia about $750. Glad I choose this over my previous MSI GTX GAMING 970 is more quiter and cooler maybe of the blower style cooler, open air GPU i say is for atx case.


Don't forget to take off the plastic off the black part.

Also how do you plan to watercool? What are the rest of your specs?


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> for my concern the sound is fairly quit then my msi gtx 970 but on the other hand the temp is reaching 80+ but i dont care since i'm planning to watercool it. I think by design the temp is ok within 80-90.


80+ degrees, wow! What's the limit for this GPU? Maybe I'll wait for the MSI/EVGA blower cards to see how they perform


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> 80+ degrees, wow! What's the limit for this GPU? Maybe I'll wait for the MSI/EVGA blower cards to see how they perform


Ppl are suggesting they will be worse off with recycled parts... Personally looking forward to the MSI Aero OC


----------



## S3MS3M

specs :

INTEL I5 6600K SKYLAKE
ASUS Z170L MICRO ATX BOARD
CORSAIR DDR4 16GB
GTX 1080
CORSAIR H80i Watercool CPU
SILVERSTONE SFX PSU 600 WATT

Planning to use XSPC ION for watercooling the GPU and CPU but still measuring the Case because its lack of space


----------



## Flamingo

Im thinking of upgrading my case to the Fractal Design Core 500. It supports 280mm long radiators which can go along with Fractals expandable 240mm radiator and cool both the GPU and CPU.

Cause currently, running and overclocked 6700k and Nano, a single 120mm rad is not going to cover it by any chance.

It will fit in the duffel bags still.


----------



## specfreq

I've been thinking about a case mod on the SG13.

Here's an example



Are there any downsides and compromises you can see? Obviously, there would need to be a radiator sized hole and grommet on the top and the GPU mounting bracket would be a challenge. Might be a 2 monitor limit, depending GPU's DVI ports location and the final position of the radiator.

Of course, for some, this may defeat the purpose of owning an 11.5ltr case, but you guys seems to know the most about it. Just an idea for now, perhaps is there a far better case around 12 liters that can accommodate a GPU AIO cooler.


----------



## epic1337

i would rather mount that rad in front where the intake is, than mount it on the back.

also, you might as well do a CPU+GPU loop as it'll let you mount a rad without any mod at all.


overall, you have 4options to take:
#1 do a front-intake mod instead, if you're also using a CPU liquid AIO then thats a rad+fan+rad+fan, very inefficient.
#2 use a air cooler for CPU as to give you direct room for GPU liquid AIO, this is much better than a rad+fan+rad+fan sandwitch.
#3 use a more power efficient (less heat) GPU so liquid cooling isn't necessary.
#4 do a custom CPU+GPU loop and use a thick rad on front intake, this will be your best approach.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i would rather mount that rad in front where the intake is, than mount it on the back.
> 
> also, you might as well do a CPU+GPU loop as it'll let you mount a rad without any mod at all.


Is this your system? Looks pretty neat. But I guess far from quiet? Will require quite high rpm on that fan, and I think the Fractal pump is known to be noisy.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specfreq*
> 
> I've been thinking about a case mod on the SG13.
> 
> Here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any downsides and compromises you can see? Obviously, there would need to be a radiator sized hole and grommet on the top and the GPU mounting bracket would be a challenge. Might be a 2 monitor limit, depending GPU's DVI ports location and the final position of the radiator.
> 
> Of course, for some, this may defeat the purpose of owning an 11.5ltr case, but you guys seems to know the most about it. Just an idea for now, perhaps is there a far better case around 12 liters that can accommodate a GPU AIO cooler.





http://imgur.com/T0thW


Kinda similar case.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/T0thW
> 
> 
> Kinda similar case.


Core 500 is 19L. This is only 11L.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specfreq*
> 
> I've been thinking about a case mod on the SG13.
> 
> Here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any downsides and compromises you can see? Obviously, there would need to be a radiator sized hole and grommet on the top and the GPU mounting bracket would be a challenge. Might be a 2 monitor limit, depending GPU's DVI ports location and the final position of the radiator.
> 
> Of course, for some, this may defeat the purpose of owning an 11.5ltr case, but you guys seems to know the most about it. Just an idea for now, perhaps is there a far better case around 12 liters that can accommodate a GPU AIO cooler.


the SG13 fits an AIO cooled GPU. U don't need a case mod for it.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/T0thW
> 
> 
> Kinda similar case.


The Core 500 is 19L compared to 11L for the SG13. Definitely not similar in size for sure. Not even close.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Is this your system? Looks pretty neat. But I guess far from quiet? Will require quite high rpm on that fan, and I think the Fractal pump is known to be noisy.


not mine, its from someone a few posts back.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1600_50#post_25161401

and no, when did noctua fans ever became loud?
radiator efficiency isn't about how loud the fan is, its how thick it is and how dense the fins are.
overall the surface area is what matters most, thicker = more fin surface, less dense = less pressure required.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> The Core 500 is 19L compared to 11L for the SG13. Definitely not similar in size for sure. Not even close.


Its similar size in the sense, that it will also fit in a medium sized duffel bag and therefore offers the same level of portability that the SG-13 offers. And be able to add more cooling options.


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Its similar size in the sense, that it will also fit in a medium sized duffel bag and therefore offers the same level of portability that the SG-13 offers. And be able to add more cooling options.


Not really, it's almost twice as big.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> not mine, its from someone a few posts back.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1600_50#post_25161401
> 
> and no, when did noctua fans ever became loud?
> radiator efficiency isn't about how loud the fan is, its how thick it is and how dense the fins are.
> overall the surface area is what matters most, thicker = more fin surface, less dense = less pressure required.


Noctua fans can become loud given high enough rpm, just as any fan. I have one myself, the one that comes with the nh-l9i. Becomes loud around 1500rpm.

I know the science of water cooling. The less surface area, the higher fan rpm is needed to dissipate the heat. That's why water cooling is loud in small cases, because hard to fit big enough radiators.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Noctua fans can become loud given high enough rpm, just as any fan. I have one myself, the one that comes with the nh-l9i. Becomes loud around 1500rpm.
> 
> I know the science of water cooling. The less surface area, the higher fan rpm is needed to dissipate the heat. That's why water cooling is loud in small cases, because hard to fit big enough radiators.


good point, but you can adjust it's RPM.

*shrugs* theres plenty of space for a better, thicker rad.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Its similar size in the sense, that it will also fit in a medium sized duffel bag and therefore offers the same level of portability that the SG-13 offers. And be able to add more cooling options.


this point is relevant if the bulk of buyers looking for a small case are concerned with placing their cases in duffel bags with more cooling options.


----------



## dracaXL

Hi everyone.

I've got a rather specific question in relation to the SG13.

Due to the fact that Samsung 950 pro m.2 drives get rather hot (throttling speeds in some scenarios), and most, if not all Mini-ITX motherboards place the m.2 slot on the reverse side of the motherboard, I am looking to jerry-rig some heatsinks to the m.2 drive that will conduct heat to the underside of the SG13 case.

In essence, I will be applying TIM to the chips on the 950 pro, adding some copper shims (1mm thick) and then some 2mm thick thermal grizzly pads. A similar application, for reference, was done here: http://linipc.com/blogs/news/65282629-samsung-950-pro-review-thermal-throttling-solved (See bottom of page)

Now - what I want to do is make sure I've got the right measurements. I don't yet have the case, and so I was wondering if someone could tell me the amount in mm the motherboard is elevated from the base of the case due to the standoffs. This will allow me to expand my thermal solution to ensure it touches the case's bottom surface, allowing for maximum heat dissipation for the m.2 drive.

Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

You'd need to get the standoff height measurement, and then subtract the bulge of the m.2 slot from it.

You might just be better off buying more thermal pad or copper shim than necessary, and layering them if you fall short. You won't need a huge amount of heat transfer for the drive, unless your day-to-day use is something similar to a fileserver.

Regardless of what you end up doing, just remember that the speed of these m.2 drives is so high than you're gonna need some truly impressive file sizes to perform a throttling sustained write scenario.


----------



## Jowersman

Hey guys I'm about to put together a SG13 build and I want to know what sort of backpack/small duffle bag this would comfortably and safely sit in. I did see a previous picture of this fitting in a backpack, but specific brands would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm about to put together a SG13 build and I want to know what sort of backpack/small duffle bag this would comfortably and safely sit in. I did see a previous picture of this fitting in a backpack, but specific brands would be appreciated, thanks!


You could take a look at Silverstone's own duffle bag: pretty sure it's called a Sugo Pack or Sugo Bag.

Even if you can't get your hands on one, the dimensions of the bag should give you a solid idea of the capacity and dimensions needed for a SG13 or similar.

Also, the dimensions of the SG13 should be readily available online


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm about to put together a SG13 build and I want to know what sort of backpack/small duffle bag this would comfortably and safely sit in. I did see a previous picture of this fitting in a backpack, but specific brands would be appreciated, thanks!


Medium size - Underarmour and Reebok, both fit.

As for SilverStone bags, they dont make them anymore, couldnt find em anywhere.


----------



## draca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You'd need to get the standoff height measurement, and then subtract the bulge of the m.2 slot from it.
> 
> You might just be better off buying more thermal pad or copper shim than necessary, and layering them if you fall short. You won't need a huge amount of heat transfer for the drive, unless your day-to-day use is something similar to a fileserver.
> 
> Regardless of what you end up doing, just remember that the speed of these m.2 drives is so high than you're gonna need some truly impressive file sizes to perform a throttling sustained write scenario.


Yep, if anyone has the standoff height measurements, please post them







- unfortunately the manual doesn't specify the exact height. I was thinking if the height was 15mm from case bottom to mobo underside, I might be able to get something like this on the m2 drive: https://www.pccasegear.com/products/24256/alphacool-gpu-heatsinks-15x15mm-black---10-pack/. Somehow I doubt the space will be quite that generous though. I think your suggestion to just buy more shims/padding than necessary is probably optimal if I can't find the exact measurements.

Edit: unfortunately I don't yet have the case so I can't measure the standoff myself.


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draca*
> 
> Yep, if anyone has the standoff height measurements, please post them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - unfortunately the manual doesn't specify the exact height. I was thinking if the height was 15mm from case bottom to mobo underside, I might be able to get something like this on the m2 drive: https://www.pccasegear.com/products/24256/alphacool-gpu-heatsinks-15x15mm-black---10-pack/. Somehow I doubt the space will be quite that generous though. I think your suggestion to just buy more shims/padding than necessary is probably optimal if I can't find the exact measurements.
> 
> Edit: unfortunately I don't yet have the case so I can't measure the standoff myself.


Vernier calipers says 10.2 mm exactly. Averaged out on all 4 standoffs would be 10.15mm

Alternatively you could dremel the bottom of the case where the M2 drive is.


----------



## draca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Vernier calipers says 10.2 mm exactly. Averaged out on all 4 standoffs would be 10.15mm
> 
> Alternatively you could dremel the bottom of the case where the M2 drive is.


You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar! Thank you =].


----------



## Jowersman

Would anyone recommend traveling with the GPU installed in the case? If not is there a traveling case for GPUs? Thanks!


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Would anyone recommend traveling with the GPU installed in the case? If not is there a traveling case for GPUs? Thanks!


I wrapped my GPU in its anti static bag and cushioned it with clothing. Survived the trip


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Would anyone recommend traveling with the GPU installed in the case? If not is there a traveling case for GPUs? Thanks!


you would be fine leaving it in the case, i had my case dropped once with all the guts in it while it was still attached with cables and it even landed on the cabled rear first to the ground

everything survived, no damaged ports, nothing out of place. only thing that gave way as the PSU itself with the IEC connected mounting slightly wrapped

mind you with an ATX PSU its pretty snug with the GPU


----------



## wywywywy

Does anyone have pics of SG13 with custom PSU cables?

I've been toying with the idea, especially with the SATA power cables, but am still not sure whether to go for it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Does anyone have pics of SG13 with custom PSU cables?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea, especially with the SATA power cables, but am still not sure whether to go for it.


I have custom cables, but no pictures of them. Are you looking to buy cables, or make them yourself?


----------



## wywywywy

I'm not sure what I want yet. The main one that annoys me is the SATA cables. So maybe I'll DIY and make two of super short (10cm) with one upside down right angle connector on each cable.


----------



## abdidas

Bloody hell tried to do a push pull setup with noctua NF-F12 fans but couldn't get the 2nd fan to fit, I must say though just the one fan is such a relief over my previous fan, it's so much quieter.


----------



## Waleh

Has anyone tried to fit a non FE 1070/1080 in this case? I'm specifically curious about the EVGA ACX 3.0 1070/1080


----------



## EdmundsComputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit a non FE 1070/1080 in this case? I'm specifically curious about the EVGA ACX 3.0 1070/1080


Should fit because those are 10.5 inches. At least I hope so because I am getting one too


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdmundsComputer*
> 
> Should fit because those are 10.5 inches. At least I hope so because I am getting one too


Nice! Have you ordered yours already? Let me know how it performs!


----------



## EdmundsComputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Nice! Have you ordered yours already? Let me know how it performs!


Yeah I'm getting it through the EVGA step up program. Could take a few weeks because I think they're backordered.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Bloody hell tried to do a push pull setup with noctua NF-F12 fans but couldn't get the 2nd fan to fit, I must say though just the one fan is such a relief over my previous fan, it's so much quieter.


What might your cooler be?


----------



## Jowersman

Hey guys I'm using the SG13B (obviously) with the Silverstone AR06 air cooler, Silencio FP120 case fan with 4790k processor. During Heavy Load CPU stress test I am approaching CPU temps of almost 90C. This has got me nervous. I have the case fan blowing air into the case. Why are my temps this high? Should I invest in a Corair liquid CPU or something? I figured what I have would keep temps normal :/

I may have applied too much thermal paste but I have no idea if that would make my temps soar.

i7-4790k
16GB ram
1TB SSD
EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0
Corair SF600 PSU


----------



## nerdcase

Check your load voltage.

I am using a Thermalright AXP100 with a GT15 @ 1850. I get 80+C as well during load, 90C if the graphics card is dumping plenty of heat in the system. 4790K @ 1.22v auto but I set it to 1.15v. Which still gives very high temps. And It's a delidded chip.








Front fan is set to exhaust. Also a GT15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm using the SG13B (obviously) with the Silverstone AR06 air cooler, Silencio FP120 case fan with 4790k processor. During Heavy Load CPU stress test I am approaching CPU temps of almost 90C. This has got me nervous. I have the case fan blowing air into the case. Why are my temps this high? Should I invest in a Corair liquid CPU or something? I figured what I have would keep temps normal :/
> 
> I may have applied too much thermal paste but I have no idea if that would make my temps soar.
> 
> i7-4790k
> 16GB ram
> 1TB SSD
> EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0
> Corair SF600 PSU


----------



## Paulie AU

Just built one of these up last night for HTPC duties. I read through this thread a good deal before buying the case so thought I would throw something in for others looking at it.

Running:
6700K under a XSPC Raystorm block
ASUS Z170I Gaming Pro
G.Skill 3866c18 2x4gb
GTX 760 with EK FC670 Block

Alphacool XT45 120mm rad with a rubbish spare case fan I had lying around.
Phobya DC12 220 pump

Silverstone ST60F-PS with normal cable kit.

256GB M.2 and 700GB 2.5" HDD for storage.

I haven't got a finished pic with the PSU in, but was able to reinstall the top SSD/HDD bracket and keep all cabling neat with the watercooling in there.

So far in testing with the 6700K stock it runs 52 degrees in XTU and in forza the GPU maxed out at 44 degrees. Intend to install BF4 and give it a good couple of hours to see where temps settle.










I would rate the watercooling as easy (first non rigid build). Cabling neatly was a pain though. Am going to grab some more 90 degree rotary fittings to tidy things up. All watercooling was done with gear I had lying around.


----------



## fleetfeather

look who it is







looks clean mate. No T-line at this stage?


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> look who it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks clean mate. No T-line at this stage?


Haha, yeah I am a lurker on here







Reckon I looked at most of the custom loop builds in the thread.

Didn't go with a tee line due to not having one available. Worked out I could feed the pump from the bottom of the rad so it would take a good deal of water loss before the pump can suck air (well that is the plan).


----------



## wywywywy

So do you feed it before fitting the rad in? And how long did it take to feed properly with no air trap?


----------



## Paulie AU

I bled it as per the photo below. Both tubes acted as breathers with the longer one used to fill from. If you look really close you can see the liquid in the standing tube before all the air came out. It took about 350mL all up. A tonne easier than trying to bleed a Fractal Kelvin (which I resorted to using a res to help bleeding in another build).










The "top" ports for the rad fit in the side of the case by maybe 1mm. Admittedly they are the big EK allen key ones so the thinner alphacool ones would fit slightly better.

My PSU has just died (making some horrible electrical sounds.....poor old girl....... guess I will be grabbing a SFX or SFXL now (keeping my options open for further ITX builds).


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> I bled it as per the photo below. Both tubes acted as breathers with the longer one used to fill from. If you look really close you can see the liquid in the standing tube before all the air came out. It took about 350mL all up. A tonne easier than trying to bleed a Fractal Kelvin (which I resorted to using a res to help bleeding in another build).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "top" ports for the rad fit in the side of the case by maybe 1mm. Admittedly they are the big EK allen key ones so the thinner alphacool ones would fit slightly better.
> 
> My PSU has just died (making some horrible electrical sounds.....poor old girl....... guess I will be grabbing a SFX or SFXL now (keeping my options open for further ITX builds).


Very neat! I like the rads that have a fillport on the opposite side of the main ports, perfect for these tiny builds where a reservoir would be a waste of space.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Evening guys!
Ordeded my SG13 last night just waiting for it to arrive now

Planning on transplanting my current build that is
Thermaltake Core V1 (great case, but something just doesnt make me want a case that size now)
i5 4690
Asrock H97-itxm
16gb of G.Skill Ares Ram
240gb Intel 730 series SSD + 480gb OCZ ARC 100 series SSD
Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 (i know this will be a furnace)

Also changing over my psu to a SX600-G SFX, managed to pick it up at a better price than the 500w SFX-L
And scored a cryorig C7 cooler from a mate that never used it in their build and for good measure throwing a 12cm Noctua A-FLX for some air flow.

Will post photos of the build as i go about it once all the parts arrive.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> Evening guys!
> Ordeded my SG13 last night just waiting for it to arrive now
> 
> Planning on transplanting my current build that is
> Thermaltake Core V1 (great case, but something just doesnt make me want a case that size now)
> i5 4690
> Asrock H97-itxm
> 16gb of G.Skill Ares Ram
> 240gb Intel 730 series SSD + 480gb OCZ ARC 100 series SSD
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 (i know this will be a furnace)
> 
> Also changing over my psu to a SX600-G SFX, managed to pick it up at a better price than the 500w SFX-L
> And scored a cryorig C7 cooler from a mate that never used it in their build and for good measure throwing a 12cm Noctua A-FLX for some air flow.
> 
> Will post photos of the build as i go about it once all the parts arrive.


Get the RX480 if you can, cooler, same performance and blower style.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Get the RX480 if you can, cooler, same performance and blower style.


was going to wait for the results once the card is actually released and read some user feedback before i do that. I was originally after a blower style card prior to buying my 390 but they seem to rare as hens teeth where im at brand new and second hand seem to be beyond their value imo


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Get the RX480 if you can, cooler, same performance and blower style.


blower style gpu can be noisy. In fact, very noisy. So u may want to wait for some user reviews first.

The only blower style that was quiet enough was the 980ti.


----------



## miahallen

*So, I know I've been absent from the scene for a little while...but I have been looking at building a new rig based in the SG13B and have enjoyed lurking in this thread. Also thought I should share my previous work with the SUGO series in case any of you had missed it (its been a while). I really wonder if I wasn't one of the movers and shakers which pushed Silverstone to continue development of the SUGO series









This is the MAX11Lv3 where I stuffed a full loop with double 120 rad, full ATX PSU, res, full size pump, etc....even an optical drive INSIDE the SG06B:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1166133/the-most-extreme-mini-itx-gaming-rig-youve-ever-seen-max11lv3











Anyhow, love all the innovation I see with these little cases, you guys rock!







*


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I remember that one! The radiator fan being inside the PSU was very clever.


----------



## Lee0

Thinking of getting this case for my itx build. Here is the specs:
6700k (CPU)
Asus z170i pro gaming (or fatal1ty ) (MOBO)
EVGA's 1080 acx 3.0 FTW (GPU)
Coolermaster v 750 (PSU)
HyperX fury 2x8gb (RAM)
Corsair H90 (CPU COOLER)

Will this all fit? I think it does but can someone confirm, please?
Does the ''-Q'' version really lessen the sound levels (the model with a flat front, not mesh) ? and does it impact the cooling?
I like the look of the Q version and the idea that is lessens the dB levels but it it true?

Please help me, thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Thinking of getting this case for my itx build. Here is the specs:
> 6700k (CPU)
> Asus z170i pro gaming (or fatal1ty ) (MOBO)
> EVGA's 1080 acx 3.0 FTW (GPU)
> Coolermaster v 750 (PSU)
> HyperX fury 2x8gb (RAM)
> Corsair H90 (CPU COOLER)
> 
> Will this all fit? I think it does but can someone confirm, please?
> Does the ''-Q'' version really lessen the sound levels (the model with a flat front, not mesh) ? and does it impact the cooling?
> I like the look of the Q version and the idea that is lessens the dB levels but it it true?
> 
> Please help me, thanks!


H90 won't fit with such a long graphics card. You'll need to use a 120mm AIO (the H90 is 140mm)

From reviews that I've seen, solid panel variant impacts airflow and noise in the directions you would expect it to, but only a very minor amount


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> H90 won't fit with such a long graphics card. You'll need to use a 120mm AIO (the H90 is 140mm)
> 
> From reviews that I've seen, solid panel variant impacts airflow and noise in the directions you would expect it to, but only a very minor amount


Then I guess the other option is the h55 but it's cheaper so it's fine. ^^ (unless you have any other recommendation for a good 120mm cpu cooler).
But I am still uncertain wether I will go mesh or solid front panel. Does the front have any dust filter? What front do you have and are you happy with it?
Also would it be possible to install a led fan (if you have the mesh front panel) and you could see the light through it?








Quite hyped for this build and thanks for any help I can get.

EDIT: It seems there are any options regarding what cpu cooler can use. the only restrictions are 120mm radiator and it can't be taller than 61mm. Please give me some advice. H60 (rev 2), h55, NZXT Kraken X31 120mm, Corsair Hydro H75 and the most expensive Fractal Design Kelvin T12 120mm. These are just some ideas from my side, is anyone exceptionally good and/ or quiet? or doesn't it matter which one and just go for the cheapest?


----------



## wywywywy

I've been thinking about the same thing so I made a list yesterday that you'll probably find helpful.

I briefly tried using a LED fan but it looked RUBBISH, because the fan is off-centre and also there's a big plastic cross on the front panel blocking the view.

Code:



Code:


                            rad w   rad h   rad d   fans    fan d   total d £   
coolmaster  nepton 120xl    119     150     38      2       25      88      72  
coolmaster  seidon 120v     119     152     27      1       25      52      35  
corsair     h45             120     152     27      1       25      52      42  
corsair     h55             120     152     27      1       25      52      45  
corsair     h60             120     152     27      1       25      52      62  
corsair     h75             120     152     25      2       25      75      63  
corsair     h80i v2         123     154     49      2       25      99      75  
nzxt        kraken x31      120     155     30      1       25      55      60  variable pump
fract       kelvin t12      132     163     46      2       25      96      60  expandable
antec       h600 pro        120     155     27      1       25      52      35  
antec       kuhler 950      120     159     50      2?      25      75      50  
silverstone td03 lite       120     153     27      1       25      52      45  
silverstone td03 slim       120     153     22      1       15      37      48  
silverstone td03 e          124     159     27      2       25      77      62


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Does the ''-Q'' version really lessen the sound levels (the model with a flat front, not mesh) ? and does it impact the cooling?
> I like the look of the Q version and the idea that is lessens the dB levels but it it true?
> 
> Please help me, thanks!


The majority of the sound will come from the graphics card which you cannot avoid because vent. The Q version is just going to reduce the airflow and affect cooling capacity.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> I've been thinking about the same thing so I made a list yesterday that you'll probably find helpful.
> 
> I briefly tried using a LED fan but it looked RUBBISH, because the fan is off-centre and also there's a big plastic cross on the front panel blocking the view.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rad w   rad h   rad d   fans    fan d   total d £
> coolmaster  nepton 120xl    119     150     38      2       25      88      72
> coolmaster  seidon 120v     119     152     27      1       25      52      35
> corsair     h45             120     152     27      1       25      52      42
> corsair     h55             120     152     27      1       25      52      45
> corsair     h60             120     152     27      1       25      52      62
> corsair     h75             120     152     25      2       25      75      63
> corsair     h80i v2         123     154     49      2       25      99      75
> nzxt        kraken x31      120     155     30      1       25      55      60  variable pump
> fract       kelvin t12      132     163     46      2       25      96      60  expandable
> antec       h600 pro        120     155     27      1       25      52      35
> antec       kuhler 950      120     159     50      2?      25      75      50
> silverstone td03 lite       120     153     27      1       25      52      45
> silverstone td03 slim       120     153     22      1       15      37      48
> silverstone td03 e          124     159     27      2       25      77      62


Coolermaster Seidon 120V Plus 119 x 154 x *27*

Was able to add 2xGT 1800RPMs @ 25mm each.


----------



## Lee0

Thanks but due to some recommendations I will actually go for the NCASE M1 instead. But if that doesn't work out I will be back here again.


----------



## wywywywy

The M1 is pretty much better is every way








Except the price obviously.


----------



## Lee0

The shipping solution and the fact that it's 1 liter bigger is also a bad thing.


----------



## engmsf

I'm looking for the quietest operation in a SS SG13. Which open air GTX1070 or GTX1080 can properly fit inside without me having to make some modification to the case? After reading through a few of the pages, it would appear that the blower reference design is noisier than the open air.


----------



## wywywywy

I have a list for you.

*1080*
FE
EVGA ref blower
EVGA acx
EVGA ftw
KFA2 ref blower
MSI aero
INNO3D twin x2

*1070*
FE
EVGA acx
EVGA ftw
KFA2 ref blower
MSI aero

Not a lot of choice. So basically EVGA, preferably FTW because it's taller so the hot air is less likely to get into the CPU compartment. The problem is it has no stock... and you can't buy it!

The absolute best way is to get a reference blower for now, then wait for the EVGA hybrid cooler kit.


----------



## doginpants12

What is the best cooling configuration if you use something like the EVGA ACX cooler?


----------



## MashedPotato1

So my girlfriend liked my "cute little box" that much she took it and I'm left to now build myself the pc again, just threw in and old drive for her and took my ssd and graphics card out and ordered a new system including, i5 6500, 16gb ddr4, asus b150i pro kobo and the mesh version of the sg13 so hopefully I'll build that pc this weekend and give some progress shots to.

Just got to find a nice cpu cooler again to, any suggestions for a non-k cpu cooler? (In Australia so warm summers where I'm at) was just going to grab a liquid cooler of some description or another cryorig c7


----------



## fleetfeather

For AIO's, I like H60's cos they're dead-simple to mount, and the pumps aren't offensive.


----------



## Paulie AU

cutelittlebox.... hope she paid with one.

Not really needed but if you go SFX psu bigger coolers will work.

My Corsair SF450 turned up today. Woohoo can put the little rig back together.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> I bled it as per the photo below. Both tubes acted as breathers with the longer one used to fill from. If you look really close you can see the liquid in the standing tube before all the air came out. It took about 350mL all up. A tonne easier than trying to bleed a Fractal Kelvin (which I resorted to using a res to help bleeding in another build).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "top" ports for the rad fit in the side of the case by maybe 1mm. Admittedly they are the big EK allen key ones so the thinner alphacool ones would fit slightly better.
> 
> My PSU has just died (making some horrible electrical sounds.....poor old girl....... guess I will be grabbing a SFX or SFXL now (keeping my options open for further ITX builds).


I like where this is headed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> *So, I know I've been absent from the scene for a little while...but I have been looking at building a new rig based in the SG13B and have enjoyed lurking in this thread. Also thought I should share my previous work with the SUGO series in case any of you had missed it (its been a while). I really wonder if I wasn't one of the movers and shakers which pushed Silverstone to continue development of the SUGO series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the MAX11Lv3 where I stuffed a full loop with double 120 rad, full ATX PSU, res, full size pump, etc....even an optical drive INSIDE the SG06B:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1166133/the-most-extreme-mini-itx-gaming-rig-youve-ever-seen-max11lv3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, love all the innovation I see with these little cases, you guys rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome back! Your build inspired a few of my ITX builds.


----------



## tylerrobb

I just finished building my very first SFF system and I'm totally in love with this case.

I'll be flying with this build to QuakeCon in August so water-cooling wasn't an option for me.

I think I'm going to remove the included Scythe fan that came with my Big Shuriken 2 (Rev. B) and swap in a beefier Noctua since I have the vertical clearance thanks to the SFX-L PSU. Does anyone have any tips on how I could mount the fan to the cooler? The included metal clips are built for thinner fans so I don't think they will work.






Pro-tip on the Big Shuriken 2: The Scythe fan is quite whiny when flipped from its stock configuration. I really wanted to try out a pull configuration, but the fan seems unbalanced and it sometimes grates across the cooler fins. Reverting the fan back to its stock configuration resulted in much quieter operation.


----------



## wywywywy

There is enough room for a normal sized 120mm fan on the Big Shuriken. I briefly tried a Noctua Redux on mine and it was much quieter.


----------



## tylerrobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> There is enough room for a normal sized 120mm fan on the Big Shuriken. I briefly tried a Noctua Redux on mine and it was much quieter.


Awesome! Did the mounting clips from the Scythe fan work okay on the larger 120mm Noctua? Also, am I on the right track by trying out a pull configuration? I've heard conflicting opinions on the direction.


----------



## wywywywy

If I remember correctly, yes I think I used the original clips from the Scythe. I also tried pointing my SX500-LG both up and down. Pointing up was marginally better. For me anyway.


----------



## Paulie AU

Looks to me like the fan retaining clips grab the bottom of the fan. Thickness shouldn't matter.

I wish white SG13's were available here in Australia (or at least local to me).


----------



## gavrook

Hi i'm planning to build one of these and just had a couple of questions, mostly on how to keep the thing cool

I currently have a Thermaltake water 3.0 Pro with a thick Rad like the H80i, would I be OK using that with 1 fan as I assume 2 fans don't fit, or would a H55/H60/H75 with 2 fans be a better cooler?

Also I'm wanting a 1080 in this but was really hoping not to get ripped off by going for a Founders Edition but I'm guessing it's going to be the better choice in this case over the EVGA SC or FTW?

Lastly It looks like the Corsair 600W SFF is better than the Silverstone? It's quite a bit more expensive here than the Silverstone and i need to buy the ATX adapter on top, is it still worth the extra?

Thanks!


----------



## Paulie AU

45mm rad with 1 rubbish fan is keeping my 6700k and a 760 cool thus far.

I just grabbed a Corsair SF450 over a Silverstone unit based on reviews and also the 7 year warranty. I have previously owned a Silverstone 450G and it was faultless.

From what I was reading the 450w corsair has a quieter fan profile. I have previously benched a 4770K @50x and a 970SC @1554mhz with the Silverstone 450w psu and it was rock solid and was also running a pump and 7 fans all at full speed. You might not need 600w.


----------



## gavrook

Thanks Paule i've been doing plenty of research today and looks like I've got my build sorted. Could probably get away with the 450W but considering I plan on overclocking an i7 and GTX 1080 i'm gonna spend the extra and go the 600w to be safe, better than buying twice.

SG13 (obviously)
i7 6700K
ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming
Corsair 16gb 3200C6
Samsung 950 Pro
EVGA 1080 SC ACX
Corsair SF600 (Plus ATX adapter)
NZXT Kraken X31

And reusing a couple of old parts:
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1800rpm

I know most people say "buy a blower card" but plenty of people say they're using a free-air card fine. Plus i think the airflow from dual gentle-typhoons should help get rid of the hot air and got no Physical HDD's to overheat.

I have already bought the GPU as it came up on nowinstock about an hour ago, nothing else is purchased yet so any input would be great


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> 45mm rad with 1 rubbish fan is keeping my 6700k and a 760 cool thus far.


How cool is cool? And what are the fan and pump speeds at idle and load?


----------



## dudewithafez

Guys hello there I'm gonna build a dormitory-rig using these parts (they were dirt cheap):

AMD x4 860k
AsRock A68M-ITX
GSkill Ripjaws (2x4)
Corsair NeutronGTX 256GB
Seagate Momentus 500GB
XFX R9 270x DD Black Ed.
Corsair H70 (only push)

But the issue is, i can either choose Corsair VS450 (non-modular) or Xigmatek Tauro 500w (semi-modular). I know that those are not the best on the market, but there is a reality. I'm a student and therefore I don't have the bucks since i invested a lot on my main rig (which is heavy as hell and currently occupied by my brother).

So my question is, can this beautiful case cope with a non-modular PSU (which will have unused molex and floppy cables, approx. 2-3 cables total) or should i go with that Xig. I've seen posts regarding some rigs with non-modular PSUs, but i want to clarify it for one more time.


----------



## bong5329

Silverstone SG13-B can fit the latest MSI GTX1070/1080 Gaming X (279mm long) graphic card or not?


----------



## brainst921

hi guys

i was planning to buy a noctua l9x65, will it fit ? i'm using a corsair sf600 so there is a little more room for cpu coolers, I think


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> I have a list for you.
> 
> *1080*
> FE
> EVGA ref blower
> EVGA acx
> EVGA ftw
> KFA2 ref blower
> MSI aero
> INNO3D twin x2
> 
> *1070*
> FE
> EVGA acx
> EVGA ftw
> KFA2 ref blower
> MSI aero
> 
> Not a lot of choice. So basically EVGA, preferably FTW because it's taller so the hot air is less likely to get into the CPU compartment. The problem is it has no stock... and you can't buy it!
> 
> The absolute best way is to get a reference blower for now, then wait for the EVGA hybrid cooler kit.


Hi guys,

can anyone elaborate further on the above list of cards that will fit our beloved SG13? My current 970 is an MSI gaming OC edition. Wondering if the new MSI GTX 1070 X will fit?

I don't use water cooling - have a Noctual NHL9i

EDIT: Just checked the MSI website and it looks as though the 1080 X is 10.9 inches







-- seem to recall we only have 10.5" to play with?

EDIT: Looks like the FE version of te 1070/1080 is getting great reviews:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,30.html

cheers guys
ras


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainst921*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i was planning to buy a noctua l9x65, will it fit ? i'm using a corsair sf600 so there is a little more room for cpu coolers, I think


With the PP08 bracket, yes. But I don't recommend it. Mine ran very hot and loud. I have now changed to a cheap AIO and am much happier. If you only want to use air, I recommend something a bit bigger, like the Big Shuriken or AXP-100 etc, depending on motherboard layout.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> With the PP08 bracket, yes. But I don't recommend it. Mine ran very hot and loud. I have now changed to a cheap AIO and am much happier. If you only want to use air, I recommend something a bit bigger, like the Big Shuriken or AXP-100 etc, depending on motherboard layout.


Yes. It's best to use an AIO as the air cooler will not be getting cool air from anywhere. if you're using it for light gaming, then an air cooler is fine.

If one insists on air cooling, he can try inverting the PSU as a bottom intake. But the problem is the PSU will get hotter and I'm not sure in the long run it's fine.

AIO's can be pretty cheap these days so it's worth getting one as long as the ITX case fits.


----------



## bong5329

Nobody know the MSI GTX 1070/1080 GAMING X Graphic card can fit into the SG13 or not?...someone pls reply


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bong5329*
> 
> Nobody know the MSI GTX 1070/1080 GAMING X Graphic card can fit into the SG13 or not?...someone pls reply


I already asked this, above. Check the MSI website for the specs -- it says that the 1070 'X' card is 279mm long (10.98")

So, no, it won't fit, as the SG13 only allows up to 10.5" cards. The EVGA 1070 FTW edition will fit, however! There is a huge backlog of orders on 1070's & 1080's at the moment so you may have to pre-order for when they come back in stock!

Cheers
ras


----------



## bong5329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> I have a list for you.
> 
> *1080*
> FE
> EVGA ref blower
> EVGA acx
> EVGA ftw
> KFA2 ref blower
> MSI aero
> INNO3D twin x2
> 
> *1070*
> FE
> EVGA acx
> EVGA ftw
> KFA2 ref blower
> MSI aero
> 
> Not a lot of choice. So basically EVGA, preferably FTW because it's taller so the hot air is less likely to get into the CPU compartment. The problem is it has no stock... and you can't buy it!
> 
> The absolute best way is to get a reference blower for now, then wait for the EVGA hybrid cooler kit.


Anyone know MSI GTX 1070/1080 GAMING X (279mm long) Graphic card can fit into the SG13 case or not?

Please help...

I saw someone posting about Gigabyte GTX 770 triple fans version it 282mm long and fit perfectly into the case....


----------



## dudewithafez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudewithafez*
> 
> Guys hello there I'm gonna build a dormitory-rig using these parts (they were dirt cheap):
> 
> AMD x4 860k
> AsRock A68M-ITX
> GSkill Ripjaws (2x4)
> Corsair NeutronGTX 256GB
> Seagate Momentus 500GB
> XFX R9 270x DD Black Ed.
> Corsair H70 (only push)
> 
> But the issue is, i can either choose Corsair VS450 (non-modular) or Xigmatek Tauro 500w (semi-modular). I know that those are not the best on the market, but there is a reality. I'm a student and therefore I don't have the bucks since i invested a lot on my main rig (which is heavy as hell and currently occupied by my brother).
> 
> So my question is, can this beautiful case cope with a non-modular PSU (which will have unused molex and floppy cables, approx. 2-3 cables total) or should i go with that Xig. I've seen posts regarding some rigs with non-modular PSUs, but i want to clarify it for one more time.


can someone help please?


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bong5329*
> 
> Anyone know MSI GTX 1070/1080 GAMING X (279mm long) Graphic card can fit into the SG13 case or not?
> 
> Please help...
> 
> I saw someone posting about Gigabyte GTX 770 triple fans version it 282mm long and fit perfectly into the case....


I already answered this... it will not fit, certainly not without case modification!!

279mm = 10.98 inches. SG13 can only accomodate 10.5 inches

EDIT: I totally stand corrected if the case will fit a 282mm card, but I assumed 10.5 inch was the absolute max?

I'm currently using the following card: KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 OC Silent "Infin8 Black Edition" - however, this is only 260mm long, but fits perfect

I'm going to wait a while on other vendor cards, but may even opt for the Gigabyte GTX 1070 ITX mini - looks like a little beast of a card and perfect form factor for these cases:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5923#kf

cheers
ras


----------



## nerdcase

I use a EVGA card which is 267mm long. it still has plenty of room in front to spare before hitting the mesh grill.

I would say yes.. easily... there is more than 10mm left before touching the front grill

*edit*
Typo. it is 267mm, not 277mm
Measured with vernier calipers from edge of GPU's backplate to front of grill.
7mm left.
Hence total length of 277mm + 7mm = 284mm max
Do note the location of the GPU power connectors matter. if they are located on the edge, of a 284mm card, you might have problems plugging it in


----------



## miahallen

So, my new parts arrived and I put the system together...two problems:

The MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G does not fit very well
First off, the two 8-pin PEG connectors are positions so that the wires are squished in the front frame of the case.
Secondly, The card is too tall to allow space to properly install the 3.5" drive.

The USB ports gave me huge headaches while trying to install. They would not recognize my KB/M. If you run into this issue, you can use PS/2 port emulation in the BIOS. I had to use this until the USB3.0 drivers were properly installed or the OS would not acknowledge my KB/M
The system is now up and running and I'm very happy with the results:

Silverstone SUGO SG13B
ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Z170 ITX/AC
Intel Core i5-6600K
MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
Team Vulcan 2x8GB DDR4-3000 15-15-15-35
SanDisk X400 512GB TLC SSD
Silverstone Strider Platinum 550W w/ short cable kit
Silverstone TD03-LITE 120mm AIO
For overclocking it was easy-peasy....just set the XMP profile, added CPU voltage offset to +100mV and set the multiplier to x45...badda-bing-badda-boom!


----------



## ras2a

That's great news if that's the case? I need to check my case out and see what free space I have available, but if you can fit your card then it does sound like the MSI 1070 X will fit (279mm). What specific model of card do you have?

Cheers
Ras


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> I use a EVGA card which is 267mm long. it still has plenty of room in front to spare before hitting the mesh grill.
> 
> I would say yes.. easily... there is more than 10mm left before touching the front grill
> 
> *edit*
> Typo. it is 267mm, not 277mm
> Measured with vernier calipers from edge of GPU's backplate to front of grill.
> 7mm left.
> Hence total length of 277mm + 7mm = 284mm max
> Do note the location of the GPU power connectors matter. if they are located on the edge, of a 284mm card, you might have problems plugging it in


Ah sorry only just saw your edited post. Still, definitely worth checking. We do have a few other options I think, including going for the 1070 ITX mini (when it's released) or the EVGA FTW etc. Still, like you, I'd prefer the MSI X series... Would need to check the power connector position, as nerdcase suggests.


----------



## MashedPotato1

So all my parts arrived during the week and got the pc build and was quite an easy and casual build
Ended up throwing the following into the case
I5 6500
Asus B150i-Pro
16GB Hyper X Fury 2133 DDR4 Ram
Silverstone SX-600G PSU
Corsair H60 w/ NF-F12 fan in push config
Samsung 850 EVO 500gb M.2
OCZ Arc 100 480gb SSD
and Gigabyte R9 390 G1 Gaming gpu

all inside of the SG13 with front mesh
Temps are quite good, only issue i have is the PSU fan being the loudest part of the whole build once it warms up, so I've ordered a Scythe Slipstream in the slim variant that ill attach to the inside of the case top to keep it cooler and bring some more air into the case.

And the obligatory prebuild photos with a cooler + mobo fitted and gpu fitted for length. We all know how it looks on the outside anyway so if anyone really would like to see, I can get the extra photo. Also im in the process of getting a new monitor and powerboard that ill use to neaten everything under the desk up


----------



## akromatic

how loud is that gigabyte 390?


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> how loud is that gigabyte 390?


below is my current fan curve, but i will add the fans dont actually spin up unless about 60 degrees.
It runs at a reasonably quiet volume below 50% fan speed and i never get it about 55% max speed on the fans, the sudden spike in my curve is purely there due it being inside a small case and limited air flow to maintain its temps. I think it comes down to what you find is an acceptable volume for fans. But i dont find it runs to loud for own liking, unless its hitting more than 60-65% fan speed, but then I switch to my headphones


I dont play anything graphically intensive, i tend to play Blizzard titles, Fallout with plenty of mods and as of late Doom (inclusive of the original titles). Occasionally CoH2 does produce some interesting temps.

tl;dr - I find it runs not to loud for my own liking, if gets to loud, headphones go on.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> That's great news if that's the case? I need to check my case out and see what free space I have available, but if you can fit your card then it does sound like the MSI 1070 X will fit (279mm). What specific model of card do you have?
> 
> Cheers
> Ras


Hey Ras...I have the card I linked...also 279mm long and 140mm high. The 1070 should fit as well...but like I said, getting the PEG connections hooked up was challenging and the 3.5" drive does not latch in properly.


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> How cool is cool? And what are the fan and pump speeds at idle and load?


After a good long game of BF4, with room temp at 23 degrees C I averaged about 55 degrees on GPU and 62 degrees on CPU. Currently both my fan and pump run at 1200rpm. Playing something like Forza the GPU runs at about 44 degrees and CPU mid 50's.

I currently have the CPU running 42x @ 1.190v.

I am intending to add a EK Vardar 2200rpm fan. I don't expect to use the top end but given it can run at 40% in the specs I am happy with 880rpm as minimum.

Also I guess photo with the PSU is in order










And size compared to my ol Lian Li thrasher


----------



## miahallen

Geez...with the waterblock it opens up quite a bit of space next to the GPU. I wonder if you could fit a 3.5" drive in there? Nice builds...which one is more powerful


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> After a good long game of BF4, with room temp at 23 degrees C I averaged about 55 degrees on GPU and 62 degrees on CPU. Currently both my fan and pump run at 1200rpm. Playing something like Forza the GPU runs at about 44 degrees and CPU mid 50's.
> 
> I currently have the CPU running 42x @ 1.190v.
> 
> I am intending to add a EK Vardar 2200rpm fan. I don't expect to use the top end but given it can run at 40% in the specs I am happy with 880rpm as minimum.
> 
> Also I guess photo with the PSU is in order


Nice temps!

I've got a second AIO coming in, this time cooling the GPU with an NZXT G10. So I'll be running 2 pumps/rads. I hope my temps and fan speeds are going to be as good as yours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Geez...with the waterblock it opens up quite a bit of space next to the GPU. I wonder if you could fit a 3.5" drive in there? Nice builds...which one is more powerful


Just put it in the thrasher







Seriously though, it could also be a nice space for a 120mm exhaust fan.


----------



## doginpants12

Does the h80i v2 fit, or are the tubes too stiff?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Geez...with the waterblock it opens up quite a bit of space next to the GPU. I wonder if you could fit a 3.5" drive in there? Nice builds...which one is more powerful


I wish they would make a single-slot SG13! We need smaller cases!


----------



## marchettiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> After a good long game of BF4, with room temp at 23 degrees C I averaged about 55 degrees on GPU and 62 degrees on CPU. Currently both my fan and pump run at 1200rpm. Playing something like Forza the GPU runs at about 44 degrees and CPU mid 50's.
> 
> I currently have the CPU running 42x @ 1.190v.
> 
> I am intending to add a EK Vardar 2200rpm fan. I don't expect to use the top end but given it can run at 40% in the specs I am happy with 880rpm as minimum.
> 
> Also I guess photo with the PSU is in order


This is nice, i am currently considering WC my SG13, i have an i3 6100 and gtx 970. Maybe you or someone else could help.

I have the cpu being cooled by an H60 and i am considering adding the EK block that i have for my 970 to the loop, powering all with the H60 pump and an alphacool 60mm rad, is this doable? can the pump provide just enough flow for 1 rad and 2 blocks? i will be doing this with the stock 1/4 inch ID tubing...


----------



## Paulie AU

I am thinking of adding a 120mm exhaust next to the gpu. I will see if a vardar makes enough of a difference with better static pressure and airflow.

The thrasher only has a 250gb ssd and a 1tb HDD. So only 250gb more storage than the little one. The 3x180 rad keeps thinks nice and cool.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> So, my new parts arrived and I put the system together...two problems:
> 
> The MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G does not fit very well
> First off, the two 8-pin PEG connectors are positions so that the wires are squished in the front frame of the case.
> Secondly, The card is too tall to allow space to properly install the 3.5" drive.
> 
> The USB ports gave me huge headaches while trying to install. They would not recognize my KB/M. If you run into this issue, you can use PS/2 port emulation in the BIOS. I had to use this until the USB3.0 drivers were properly installed or the OS would not acknowledge my KB/M
> The system is now up and running and I'm very happy with the results:
> 
> Silverstone SUGO SG13B
> ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Z170 ITX/AC
> Intel Core i5-6600K
> MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
> Team Vulcan 2x8GB DDR4-3000 15-15-15-35
> SanDisk X400 512GB TLC SSD
> Silverstone Strider Platinum 550W w/ short cable kit
> Silverstone TD03-LITE 120mm AIO
> For overclocking it was easy-peasy....just set the XMP profile, added CPU voltage offset to +100mV and set the multiplier to x45...badda-bing-badda-boom!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> That's great news if that's the case? I need to check my case out and see what free space I have available, but if you can fit your card then it does sound like the MSI 1070 X will fit (279mm). What specific model of card do you have?
> 
> Cheers
> Ras


Here are a couple pics:









As you can see, the space is just too tight for comfort for thei GPU. The motherboard is getting tweaked quite a bit. I'd have to cut the case a bit to be comfortable with this. But seeing as how Gigabyte just annouced the 1070 mini, I'll just upgrade to that


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> This is nice, i am currently considering WC my SG13, i have an i3 6100 and gtx 970. Maybe you or someone else could help.
> 
> I have the cpu being cooled by an H60 and i am considering adding the EK block that i have for my 970 to the loop, powering all with the H60 pump and an alphacool 60mm rad, is this doable? can the pump provide just enough flow for 1 rad and 2 blocks? i will be doing this with the stock 1/4 inch ID tubing...


I think the xt45 is sort of the limit due to tubing but it could be worked with.

Not sure about the pump and modding it but I previously had a Fractal pump running a 6700k and 680OC in a loop ok. It had 2x 360mm rads though so lower flow was countered by moar rad. I know the phonya pump I am running in my sg is much stronger than the fractal aio pump.

This is the room on the non GPU side. Nice room for tubing which wouldn't be possible in my build with a 60mm rad.










This is a better view of my pump position. The extended inlet on the phobya 220 is a bit annoying as it really could be shorter. I considered cutting it but wasn't sure I could achieve a proper square finish and was worried about leaking so left it be. If I ever empty the case out I will probably take to the case with my dremel so the pump fits through the gpu hole a little better.










And just to finish things off here is the custom back bracket I needed to mount the Corsair SF450 due to Corsair not supplying one like Silverstone. Red to match the colour theme I will never see. Also red because the PSU bracket in the Lian Li is red.....


----------



## marchettiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marchettiOC*
> 
> So a little update, i received everything yesterday and couldnt resist to build it.
> 
> everything went supper smoth but when i loaded it up for a little while the fan on the little SFX was a jet engine, of course i had planned for it to be an exhaust but i guess the sfx is not very good at it.
> 
> I ended up flipping it and sound was much less annoying, with that i called it a day.
> 
> Now, this morning i had to do some updates and what not and when i checked HW monitor i noticed that the little i3 wont come down from the low 40's when on the desktop... i launched the RB6 siege benchmark cause its the only one i have at the moment and to my surprise i didnt go above 53 degrees after several runs, same as the GPU (im using my current MSI 960), however i dont understand if this is normal for the idle temps to be that high. Did i screw up my TIM application maybe?
> 
> I cant pinpoint the exact moment when i noticed but i am assuming that now that the PSU is not pulling hot air out of the case the temps inside are much warmer (you can actually tell just by getting near the side vent.)
> 
> I am eager to hear your thoughts on this, i expected hotter temps and to be honest the temps are actually not bad at all but that idle is bugging me a bit.
> 
> my specs are below just in case someone missed my first post
> 
> i3 6100
> corsair H60
> z170 itx fatality
> 8gb team pro dark 3000
> silverstone sfx 450 gold
> 850 evo
> 
> another thing that i am curious and i never really knew is what are the temps or acceptable temps for the rest of the components, like mobo, SSD and such??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> I think the xt45 is sort of the limit due to tubing but it could be worked with.
> 
> Not sure about the pump and modding it but I previously had a Fractal pump running a 6700k and 680OC in a loop ok. It had 2x 360mm rads though so lower flow was countered by moar rad. I know the phonya pump I am running in my sg is much stronger than the fractal aio pump.
> 
> This is the room on the non GPU side. Nice room for tubing which wouldn't be possible in my build with a 60mm rad.


Just one more question, why did you chose to mount the rad horizontally vs vertically, i mean with the ports to the top of the case instead of pointing to the non gpu side?, is this to allow for the SSD bracket? otherwise it should fit right?


----------



## sgsg

Hi, I'm building my SG13 that I wanted to show off here (so I can be part of the club), some really good inspiration in here. However, before I finish I have reached a blocker that I haven't been able to solve regarding where to plug the power pins for the water cooler and the fans, and there are many different suggestions online so I wanted to ask for help.

So I have a
ASRock B85M-ITX Motherboard (with 4-pin CPU_FAN and 4-pin CHA_FAN)
Corsair H60 Water cooler (pump has a 3-pin connector and fan has a 4-pin connector)
Fractal Design Fan Dynamic GP-12 (with 3-pin power connector)
Silverstone CPF02 (One-to-Three PWM Fan Splitter) Fan Splitter since the board only have the 2 set of pins.

Initially I only had the 1 fan from the water cooler, but since I had an extra 120mm fan that I had bought previous to getting the H60 I thought why not use it for a push pull configuration.
When installing the water cooler I just plugged in the pump (3-pin) to the CPU_FAN and the radiator fan (4-pin) to the CHA_FAN but I read later on that doing that can damage the pump since CPU_FAN gives a variable power to the pump, additionally the manual isn't helpful at all, the manual states that you should "connect the pump power connector to any available 3-pin or 4-pin fan on the motherboard".

To make things worst, now that I added the second fan for push pull, now I don't know which pin to split and where to connect Pump vs Fans, being also that one of the fans have 4-pins and the other has only 3.

As a last thing the splitter splits the pins from a 4-pin to another 4-pin and a 3 pin like in the following picture, so now I'm even more confused on what to do and searching online have just confused me more.


I'm of the mind to hold on asking right away and always search and try everything myself since eventually you always find an answer online, but I've been really stuck here for days, any help on how to connect this cables will be profoundly and greatly appreciated








Looking forward to finish the build and share here









Here is my build in progress:


H60 Manual
https://cc.cnetcontent.com/inlinecontent/mediaserver/corsair/061/d8f/061d8f63bce846c79025d69a0a91f4bc/original.pdf

Case Fan:
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/casefans/dynamic-series/dynamic-gp-12


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> I think the xt45 is sort of the limit due to tubing but it could be worked with.
> 
> Not sure about the pump and modding it but I previously had a Fractal pump running a 6700k and 680OC in a loop ok. It had 2x 360mm rads though so lower flow was countered by moar rad. I know the phonya pump I am running in my sg is much stronger than the fractal aio pump.
> 
> This is the room on the non GPU side. Nice room for tubing which wouldn't be possible in my build with a 60mm rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better view of my pump position. The extended inlet on the phobya 220 is a bit annoying as it really could be shorter. I considered cutting it but wasn't sure I could achieve a proper square finish and was worried about leaking so left it be. If I ever empty the case out I will probably take to the case with my dremel so the pump fits through the gpu hole a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to finish things off here is the custom back bracket I needed to mount the Corsair SF450 due to Corsair not supplying one like Silverstone. Red to match the colour theme I will never see. Also red because the PSU bracket in the Lian Li is red.....


Is it just me or do you have matte coating/paint on your sugo case?


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgsg*
> 
> Hi, I'm building my SG13 that I wanted to show off here (so I can be part of the club), some really good inspiration in here. However, before I finish I have reached a blocker that I haven't been able to solve regarding where to plug the power pins for the water cooler and the fans, and there are many different suggestions online so I wanted to ask for help.
> 
> So I have a
> ASRock B85M-ITX Motherboard (with 4-pin CPU_FAN and 4-pin CHA_FAN)
> Corsair H60 Water cooler (pump has a 3-pin connector and fan has a 4-pin connector)
> Fractal Design Fan Dynamic GP-12 (with 3-pin power connector)
> Silverstone CPF02 (One-to-Three PWM Fan Splitter) Fan Splitter since the board only have the 2 set of pins.
> 
> Initially I only had the 1 fan from the water cooler, but since I had an extra 120mm fan that I had bought previous to getting the H60 I thought why not use it for a push pull configuration.
> When installing the water cooler I just plugged in the pump (3-pin) to the CPU_FAN and the radiator fan (4-pin) to the CHA_FAN but I read later on that doing that can damage the pump since CPU_FAN gives a variable power to the pump, additionally the manual isn't helpful at all, the manual states that you should "connect the pump power connector to any available 3-pin or 4-pin fan on the motherboard".
> 
> To make things worst, now that I added the second fan for push pull, now I don't know which pin to split and where to connect Pump vs Fans, being also that one of the fans have 4-pins and the other has only 3.
> 
> As a last thing the splitter splits the pins from a 4-pin to another 4-pin and a 3 pin like in the following picture, so now I'm even more confused on what to do and searching online have just confused me more.
> 
> I'm of the mind to hold on asking right away and always search and try everything myself since eventually you always find an answer online, but I've been really stuck here for days, any help on how to connect this cables will be profoundly and greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to finish the build and share here


Keep the pump on CPU_FAN, but in BIOS set it to full speed so that it supplies a constant voltage and does not try to vary it.

Also... that particular board doesn't support variable voltage control anyway as far as I know, does it?

As for the splitter, the missing pin is for reading the RPM. Because you have 2 fans, only one of them will be reported back to the board. So in short, it doesn't matter which fan goes to which output of the splitter.


----------



## azertyasdf

I originally wanted to build with the SG08 but as it is hardly available in Canada, and costs double, I am also considering the SG13.
The SG13 (mesh front) is also on sale at the moment at 25% off so I gotta decide fast if I go ahead with this or not.

I plan to use the case with an i5 6600 with the stock cooler and a ATX PSU (EVGA 650 GS)
I am selling my 290x (tonight!) as I know it would create big heat problems in this case or even the SG08.
In the future I will most probably buy a RX 480, reference or not (I tend to favor the reference card because of the hot air exhaust). I suppose that the lesser power consumption + rear exhaust will really help compared to my MSI Gaming 290x.

Anyway, the purpose of my post is to see if anyone has experience with a setup like this, mainly the stock cooler + ATX PSU.
I plan to put a Fractal Design HF 140mm fan in this (118CFM) simply because it seems to be the most powerful 140mm after the Noctual Industrial.


----------



## Jowersman

Hey guys I know this is a general question, but seeing as I travel a lot I would like to know some recommendations you have for a portable monitor for gaming. I will be doing mostly open world types and a little Black Ops 3. Thanks!

Budget is no more than $300-400 ish


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azertyasdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I originally wanted to build with the SG08 but as it is hardly available in Canada, and costs double, I am also considering the SG13.
> The SG13 (mesh front) is also on sale at the moment at 25% off so I gotta decide fast if I go ahead with this or not.
> 
> I plan to use the case with an i5 6600 with the stock cooler and a ATX PSU (EVGA 650 GS)
> I am selling my 290x (tonight!) as I know it would create big heat problems in this case or even the SG08.
> In the future I will most probably buy a RX 480, reference or not (I tend to favor the reference card because of the hot air exhaust). I suppose that the lesser power consumption + rear exhaust will really help compared to my MSI Gaming 290x.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of my post is to see if anyone has experience with a setup like this, mainly the stock cooler + ATX PSU.
> I plan to put a Fractal Design HF 140mm fan in this (118CFM) simply because it seems to be the most powerful 140mm after the Noctual Industrial.


Doesn't sound like any problems but a 290x to a 480 seems like a bit of a side-grade and maybe not money that well spent (unless you can get a good price for yours)?

Not sure if your MSI 290x will fit (guess would be close) but if it does I would give it a try in the SG13 first, might not be as bad as you think. Temps and noise won't be low but depends how important that is to you. I was using my 390 with the fans actually strapped outside the case for a while before I watercooled it and it was still useable. A minor downclock / undervolt can also help a lot with minimal performance impact.

But then how about an AIO on your 290x in the SG13? If you don't have a K cpu then I think it's a good option as CPU cooling shouldn't be such an issue. The new one coming from Alphacool looks pretty nice though could be a while till it's widely available.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564888/alphacool-gpx-owners-club-and-information-thread/250#post_25346001


----------



## azertyasdf

I actually sold the 290x last night.
Reasons:
I got a good price.
Price are on a down trend.
I don't play any games at the moment and the new months to come.
I figure there will be used 480 on the market in a few months. Some might even sell their reference to go with the other designs.

I know the 480 is not an upgrade at all, however I want it because of the lower power consumption and the (most probably going with reference) blower type design.

If I had a brand new and recent card that I know I would keep for years I might water cool it, but certainly not the 290x. And sticking to stock is my preference.

Can you tell me more about what you did to the 390 fans? Strapped them outside?


----------



## sgsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Keep the pump on CPU_FAN, but in BIOS set it to full speed so that it supplies a constant voltage and does not try to vary it.
> 
> Also... that particular board doesn't support variable voltage control anyway as far as I know, does it?
> 
> As for the splitter, the missing pin is for reading the RPM. Because you have 2 fans, only one of them will be reported back to the board. So in short, it doesn't matter which fan goes to which output of the splitter.


Thanks a lot for the reply







, I will do just as you suggest and try and adjust the speed to full in BIOS, not sure about the variable voltage tough, So far this was the only information I was able to find in the motherboard manual:

Hardware Monitor:
CPU/Chassis Temperature Sensing
CPU/Chassis Tachometer
CPU/Chassis Quiet Fan (Allow Chassis Fan Speed Auto-Adjust by CPU Temperature)
CPU/Chassis Fan Multi-Speed Control
CASE OPEN detection
Voltage Monitoring: +12V, +5V, +3.3V, CPU Vcore

and


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Is it just me or do you have matte coating/paint on your sugo case?


Maybe. Photo is with a dslr so should be accurate. Will have a closer look when I fit my vardar fan this weekend.


----------



## robo2

.


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Hey Ras...I have the card I linked...also 279mm long and 140mm high. The 1070 should fit as well...but like I said, getting the PEG connections hooked up was challenging and the 3.5" drive does not latch in properly.


Cheers mate!

I'll probably go for the MSI... I seem to remember struggling with the power connectors when I installed my MSI 970. However, I use two SSD's (120GB & 1TB).. So not so much of an issue with space


----------



## ras2a

@miahallen - yeah, that's a good shout on the Gigabyte ITX mini 1070. Wonder how it will stack up against a full-size card. I have a suspicion the fan would have to work that much harder?


----------



## ras2a

Hi guys, I currently have a Noctua NHL9i cooling my Intel 4670s CPU. I also have a 120mm Noctua fan at the front.

I see lots of talk about AIO cooling and wondered if the consensus was that this was better than air cooling for this case?

If so, is there a preferred AIO if I'm going to be using a GTX 1080 EVGA FTW alongside? Just wondering what would work best in tandem with that type of GFX card? In other words, is there also a consensus on which AIO works best in this case in terms of keeping things cool whilst also not being too loud?

Thanks a lot guys!
ras


----------



## S3MS3M

SUGO 13 Full Custom WaterCooling. What Do You Guys Think?

i5 6600k
1080 Founder


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> SUGO 13 Full Custom WaterCooling. What Do You Guys Think?
> 
> i5 6600k
> 1080 Founder


WOW! Nice work S3MS3M








Are you using _only_ M.2 for storage?

I think this case is too big for you!


----------



## ras2a

Awesome work


----------



## NNSS

Hey guys, I'm currently planning on creating a build with the sg13, but I have a few questions.

Here's the pcpartpicker link for my build:

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/CYJWD8

Here are my questions:

1. Will the FTW edition of the EVGA Geforce GTX 1070 fit in this case with the power cables plugged in? there are a lot of posts about the length requirements of the GPUs (this one is 10.5 inches, so it fits), but I haven't seen anyone talk about the height clearance with power cables plugged in. The FTW 1070 is 5.06 inches tall.

2. Is the Gigabyte z170 Gaming 5 mini ITX motherboard a good board for this build? I want fast internet and good overclocking, and I think this one's my best bet for that. Along with this question, I'd like to know how exactly I'd install my drivers for this board if I have no CD drive.

3. Is the 700w Silverstone PSU in my build best upside down (fan intaking warm air from inside case, and exhausting it out, or upside up. Personally I wouldn't like the weird blue fan to be seen much.

4. Is the NZXT Kraken x31 radiator thin enough for a dual fan configuration? If so, what fans would you suggest?.

5. Is there a better 1TB SSD than the samsung 850 EVO right now (I'm looking for something at around that price point).

6. I'm planning on adding dust filters on all the vents in the case https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013JG1BCW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3TW2MFTPWQSC2 Will these 140mm x 140mm squares be enough to cover the holes? I know I'd have to use 2 for the GPU side, but im wondering if they'll be tall enough to be able to be secured with tape on the inside without affecting external looks. Speaking of tape, will duct tape hold the filters up?

7. Finally, I want to know if I can carry this full build with me to and from my dorms on a weekly basis? I'm planning on putting it into a small suitcase along with my clothes, and travelling by bus for about 1 hour per trip. Will the GPU break off or something like that?

Thanks for reading and possibly answering. Sorry for the large amount of questions, this will be my first build.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> SUGO 13 Full Custom WaterCooling. What Do You Guys Think?
> 
> i5 6600k
> 1080 Founder


Why reduce system noise with watercooling only to use the loudest PSU you can find? Haha


----------



## morbid_bean

Hey Guys,

I am looking at getting one of these amazing looking cases for a LAN Rig / Basic NAS when not in use. Can this case fit both a 1x 3.5" hard drive and 2.5" SSD? I have searched around and can see that it will fit either, but I cant find any information weather there are mounts to have both installed.


----------



## MashedPotato1

You can fit a 2.5" drive in the bottom of the case, and fit a 3.5" on the top using the supplied plate. But depends on other hardware if they'll eventuate in the final build


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> SUGO 13 Full Custom WaterCooling. What Do You Guys Think?
> 
> i5 6600k
> 1080 Founder


Can you list the parts for the cooling setup? (Except the GPU)

How are your temperatures under both CPU and GPU load? Asking because it might be relevant in the near feature as DX12 uses more cores (and also because I like to run renders in the background on separate cores while playing games).


----------



## akromatic

how is that single rad holding out for you and how the heck do you fill that thing.


----------



## NNSS

some guy is selling a 850 pro 2TB ssd with a 50% discount on amazon if any of u guys want to hop on that deal lmao. still about ~500 tho


----------



## wywywywy

Just did a dual AIO setup in the SG13... and I am not too happy how it turned out!

Background info... Before the change, CPU is on a Corsair H55 using a 9v cable to reduce the pump speed (~1100rpm), with two Noctua Redux 120mm fans for push/pull at min rpm (~600rpm). The GPU is a 1070 FE. It's whisper quiet on idle, and the goal is to reduce the GPU noise on load without making the cooling worse.

The result... The space is just too crowded, mainly because the tubes of the NZXT X31 are too long. Also the X31 pump is much louder (~2500rpm) than I was expecting. I should have gone for dual Corsair H55 rather than one H55 plus one X31. At least I can just reduce the voltage on the H55 pump to reduce noise, which you can't on the X31.

The NZXT G10 was an absolute nightmare to get in and out. And the fan isn't even PWM controlled! I should have waited for a new Corsair HG10 release, or used an EVGA Hybrid

The temps are good though. CPU 40C GPU 30C on idle with fan at 600rpm, CPU 60C GPU 55C on full load with fan at 1100rpm.

If I could start all over again, I'd go for a Fractal Kelvin T12 with a full cover GPU water block. Well it's way too late now.

I wanted to put another 80mm fan in there for pulling but there's absolutely no chance. If I had known what I wanted to do in the first place, I'd have gone for a SFX instead of SFX-L PSU.

But now even though I've achieve my goal of quiet at full load, on idle the X31 pump is louder than the 1070 FE blower... I'll definitely be revisiting this soon.

Before










After


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Why reduce system noise with watercooling only to use the loudest PSU you can find? Haha


Cooling both the CPU + GPU with a single 120mm radiator is not going to reduce the overall noise anyway. The fan probably sounds like a leaf blower at that high rpm (> 2000rpm).


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Cooling both the CPU + GPU with a single 120mm radiator is not going to reduce the overall noise anyway. The fan probably sounds like a leaf blower at that high rpm (> 2000rpm).


Mine runs at 1100rpm full load, 600rpm idle, although it's two thin rads rather than one thick rad. It's actually better than you would think. Unless you have something like a socket 2011 setup with a Fury X of course.


----------



## Paulie AU

I just changed out my front fan for a 2200rpm vardar and with a custom fan profile it ranges between 900 and 1500rpm keeping my 6700K and 760 cool no problems. Would be happy to run a 1070 with this much cooling. So quiet too. I have the pump on 1200rpm and will only let it wind up if temps hit 75 degrees on CPU.

I had the pump on a fan profile, which was working but I wasn't too keen on the board turning the pump off and on, I was worried it wouldn't fire the pump back up in low usage mode but it did seem stable just the CPU was hovering around 40 degrees (to warm for what I would like it to idle at).

Also haven't heard the Corsair SF450 spin up yet. Even running the new Time Spy benchmark last night. Really happy with the PSU so far. Although I never had a problem with a SFX Silverstone either.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> Maybe. Photo is with a dslr so should be accurate. Will have a closer look when I fit my vardar fan this weekend.


I found out that newer revisions of the case come matte coated. First revisions had a different finish.


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Why reduce system noise with watercooling only to use the loudest PSU you can find? Haha


thats just for testing gonna be using CORSAIR SF600


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Mine runs at 1100rpm full load, 600rpm idle, although it's two thin rads rather than one thick rad. It's actually better than you would think. Unless you have something like a socket 2011 setup with a Fury X of course.


Never seen someone sandwich a fan between two radiators like that. I guess the second radiator is fed with quite warm air from the first one. Still, 1100rpm is surprisingly low. What CPU do you have? Perhaps it could be interesting to experiment with two slim 120mm rads in a custom loop.


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Never seen someone sandwich a fan between two radiators like that. I guess the second radiator is fed with quite warm air from the first one. Still, 1100rpm is surprisingly low. What CPU do you have? Perhaps it could be interesting to experiment with two slim 120mm rads in a custom loop.


3770 non-K. This setup is obviously not the best for cooling, but is better than using a low-profile CPU cooler, and my aim is quiet operation in the smallest form factor anyway. I think it could have been a little bit better if it was a proper wide range static pressure fan like the Noctua Industrial.

I guess an advantage of using two rads is that the CPU doesn't heat up the GPU when not gaming.


----------



## dpunk3

I notice nobody mentioned GPU width in this thread, is this generally not an issue? I was looking at the 1080 FTW edition, it has a width of 5.06" (128.52mm) as opposed to the FE 4.38" (111.25mm). Will the FTW fit in this case? They're both the same length, but has width never been an issue with this case?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpunk3*
> 
> I notice nobody mentioned GPU width in this thread, is this generally not an issue? I was looking at the 1080 FTW edition, it has a width of 5.06" (128.52mm) as opposed to the FE 4.38" (111.25mm). Will the FTW fit in this case? They're both the same length, but has width never been an issue with this case?


width? you meant height right? a GPU is normally measured standing upright.



width or depth literally means slot occupation, this case can handle cards that are up to 2.4 slots wide.


----------



## dpunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> width? you meant height right?
> width literally means slot occupation, this case can handle cards that are up to 2.4 slots wide.


I mean width/slot occupation.

Keep in mind, I haven't even opened my box yet to start installing parts (complicated reasons), so I have no idea how much room I'm actually working with here.


----------



## dougp

Does a 1080FE fit in here with the blower on it? I saw that the card is 11" but the SG13 is limited to 10.5" for the video card.


----------



## dpunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Does a 1080FE fit in here with the blower on it? I saw that the card is 11" but the SG13 is limited to 10.5" for the video card.


What 1080 FE are you buying? All the FE models I've seen are 10.5" long.


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Hey Ras...I have the card I linked...also 279mm long and 140mm high. The 1070 should fit as well...but like I said, getting the PEG connections hooked up was challenging and the 3.5" drive does not latch in properly.


You're going to have to remind me again which card you had lol - I've slept since









EDIT: Ah, saw your post... MSI GTX 980 gaming?

Cheers buddy
ras


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys, I currently have a Noctua NHL9i cooling my Intel 4670s CPU. I also have a 120mm Noctua fan at the front.
> 
> I see lots of talk about AIO cooling and wondered if the consensus was that this was better than air cooling for this case?
> 
> If so, is there a preferred AIO if I'm going to be using a GTX 1080 EVGA FTW alongside? Just wondering what would work best in tandem with that type of GFX card? In other words, is there also a consensus on which AIO works best in this case in terms of keeping things cool whilst also not being too loud?
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!
> ras


Hi guys,

Any consensus on the above and what AOI's work best/are quietest? I will be replacing the Noctua NHL9i

Essentially, I'm a water cooling n00b, so any advice on which AIO / fans etc are preferred by you guys would be much valued









Cheers all
ras


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpunk3*
> 
> What 1080 FE are you buying? All the FE models I've seen are 10.5" long.


Because Gigabyte's website is stupid. I went ahead and ordered another SG13, since my previous one was cut into the frame for watercooling.


----------



## dpunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Because Gigabyte's website is stupid. I went ahead and ordered another SG13, since my previous one was cut into the frame for watercooling.


All FE models of the 1080 will fit in the SG13 without modification to the frame.


----------



## dougp

Yes, I'm aware of that. My previous SG13 was cut for watercooling on a previous build, so I don't want to use it.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azertyasdf*
> 
> I actually sold the 290x last night.
> Reasons:
> I got a good price.
> Price are on a down trend.
> I don't play any games at the moment and the new months to come.
> I figure there will be used 480 on the market in a few months. Some might even sell their reference to go with the other designs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the 480 is not an upgrade at all, however I want it because of the lower power consumption and the (most probably going with reference) blower type design.
> 
> If I had a brand new and recent card that I know I would keep for years I might water cool it, but certainly not the 290x. And sticking to stock is my preference.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me more about what you did to the 390 fans? Strapped them outside?


In which case yeah 480 sounds like a good plan. Good that you can wait and see what the non-ref design turn out like as well, I'm not sure the advantage of a blower type is as much as you get from the improved cooler design, might heat up your cpu a little more but with a non-K cpu you should have headroom there anyway.

My strapped fans were just temporary as the cooler was too big for the case (SG05 but more or less same as SG13 with a different face). It's now watercooled with an external rad, for low noise but also just as I wanted a project


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Any consensus on the above and what AOI's work best/are quietest? I will be replacing the Noctua NHL9i
> 
> Essentially, I'm a water cooling n00b, so any advice on which AIO / fans etc are preferred by you guys would be much valued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> ras


I am the same, being a water cooling noob, I decided to buy a H60 SE, was the cheapest unit i could find and changed the stock fan out for a Noctua NF-F12 and my cpu barely breaks 45-50 degrees. That being said, my psu fan is the loudest part in my system unless i crack up my graphics card.

I would think any water cooler for the cpu you have (assuming it is the 4690S like you have said earlier) would work fine even with the stock fan.
In the end, whatever cooler you can find with any static pressure focused fan would be fine imo.


----------



## gavrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrook*
> 
> i7 6700K
> ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming
> Corsair 16gb 3200
> Samsung 950 Pro
> EVGA 1080 SC ACX
> Corsair SF600 (Plus ATX adapter)
> NZXT Kraken X31
> Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
> 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1800rpm


Just thought i'd update on the above, finally got all my parts and assembled tonight. couldn't have been easier!

Both CPU and GPU are overclocked, CPU at 4.64Ghz and +100Mhz boost on the 1080, haven't pushed that any harder yet, it was the first setting i tried and it's fine so far.
Even benchmarking or stressing my CPU doesn't get over 63 and GPU doesn't get over 75!

There is quite a bit of room with the EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked that i'm pretty sure the FTW would fit perfectly fine and am slightly regretting not getting it and taking a risk, don't quote me on that though.

Overall couldn't be happier!


----------



## dougp

Can anyone recommend a good AIO expandable cooler?


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> I am the same, being a water cooling noob, I decided to buy a H60 SE, was the cheapest unit i could find and changed the stock fan out for a Noctua NF-F12 and my cpu barely breaks 45-50 degrees. That being said, my psu fan is the loudest part in my system unless i crack up my graphics card.
> 
> I would think any water cooler for the cpu you have (assuming it is the 4690S like you have said earlier) would work fine even with the stock fan.
> In the end, whatever cooler you can find with any static pressure focused fan would be fine imo.


Thanks dude. Do you know if we have a list of coolers that would be a compatible fit for our beloved case?

What CPU and GPU are you running?

thanks a lot
ras


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Thanks dude. Do you know if we have a list of coolers that would be a compatible fit for our beloved case?
> 
> What CPU and GPU are you running?
> 
> thanks a lot
> ras


I don't think there is a list per se, but from what I understand 120mm aio have nil issues but some 140mm do have clearance problems. Tube length seems to be the biggest (literally) puzzle, being the small case with cables routing them can be hard if they are stiff tubes

I've got a i5 6500 and g1 gaming r9 390 km my current system.


----------



## oP3T3o

I have read through most of the thread now but i haven't seen anybody try to mount a fan on the outside of the front underneath the mesh panel? Can anyone give me the clearance behind the front panel mesh? I have ordered the SG13 in white but don't have it yet.


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> I don't think there is a list per se, but from what I understand 120mm aio have nil issues but some 140mm do have clearance problems. Tube length seems to be the biggest (literally) puzzle, being the small case with cables routing them can be hard if they are stiff tubes
> 
> I've got a i5 6500 and g1 gaming r9 390 km my current system.


Thanks for that. I'm defo going to upgrade from my low-profile CPU fan to an AIO water cooled solution - just need to decide on which


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oP3T3o*
> 
> I have read through most of the thread now but i haven't seen anybody try to mount a fan on the outside of the front underneath the mesh panel? Can anyone give me the clearance behind the front panel mesh? I have ordered the SG13 in white but don't have it yet.


There is next to no clearance. I was thinking the same thing before building mine.


----------



## oP3T3o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> There is next to no clearance. I was thinking the same thing before building mine.


Not even for a slim 120mm x 120mm x 10mm fan?


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oP3T3o*
> 
> Not even for a slim 120mm x 120mm x 10mm fan?


Quick and dirty measurement shows about 11mm of space.

Problem being if you choose to have the 120mmx10mm fan drawing air in through the mesh, it will be doing so with 25% of the fan's intake area blocked due to a center reinforcement piece for the front plastic. Also with a 1mm of clearance, it would be very noisy at any semi decent speed (above 500rpm) because of obstruction (this is true for most if not all fans)

If you opt for it to exhaust air through the mesh, the problem of noise is significantly reduced, however you are once again, fighting with 25% of the fan's surface area being blocked.
You also have to deal with a 2-3mm spacing between the fan and the radiator because the fan mount metal isn't fully flat
You also have loss of efficiency from the space above the fan, See this picture which was shown above. The large gap allows for the warm exhaust air to be recycled somewhat back into the case.

There will be improvements, depending on if it is push or pull. I'm just not sure the improvement is worth it. However please do try it and share with us your experience!


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oP3T3o*
> 
> Not even for a slim 120mm x 120mm x 10mm fan?


I have ordered a slim Scythe Slipstream (12mm ones) when it arrives ill see how it fits in the front panel and let you know


----------



## wywywywy

Does anyone know where can I get a mesh sheet that matches the front mesh of the SG13? (Don't need the indents)

It feels like it's made of steel, because it's cold (unlike plastic) and hard (unlike aluminium) to touch.

I thought it was wire mesh, but looking closely I think it's actually fine perforated sheet.

It's hard to measure but I think they are 1mm holes with 1mm pitch?

I have seen it used a lot in cases' ventilation, but have never been able to find a source to buy a sheet of it.

It's for a case mod project.

Thanks.


----------



## bchan009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get a mesh sheet that matches the front mesh of the SG13? (Don't need the indents)
> 
> It feels like it's made of steel, because it's cold (unlike plastic) and hard (unlike aluminium) to touch.
> 
> I thought it was wire mesh, but looking closely I think it's actually fine perforated sheet.
> 
> It's hard to measure but I think they are 1mm holes with 1mm pitch?
> 
> I have seen it used a lot in cases' ventilation, but have never been able to find a source to buy a sheet of it.
> 
> It's for a case mod project.
> 
> Thanks.


If you're cutting it to size yourself you can just go to any hardware store and buy some metal mesh. Some stores will even cut it to size for you.


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> If you're cutting it to size yourself you can just go to any hardware store and buy some metal mesh. Some stores will even cut it to size for you.


Unfortunately I can't find anything as fine and as dense as the one on the SG13, and that's the problem









They only sell wire mesh, or non-dense perforated sheets.


----------



## bchan009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find anything as fine and as dense as the one on the SG13, and that's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only sell wire mesh, or non-dense perforated sheets.


Time to get creative then. How about you try using mosquito screens, like the kind found on windows and screen doors? Because it's not sturdy enough on its own you can attach it to a backing made of a stiffer mesh/grating.

So basically:

case frame --> grating with big holes --> mosquito netting/fine mesh sheet

Don't ask me how to affix it though. I'm not brave enough to do surgery on my two precious SG13 rigs. =[


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> Time to get creative then. How about you try using mosquito screens, like the kind found on windows and screen doors? Because it's not sturdy enough on its own you can attach it to a backing made of a stiffer mesh/grating.
> 
> So basically:
> 
> case frame --> grating with big holes --> *mosquito netting/fine mesh sheet*
> 
> Don't ask me how to affix it though. I'm not brave enough to do surgery on my two precious SG13 rigs. =[


pantyhose, you basically stretch the pantyhose over the entire case and thats it.
but on his case however, you place it between the front-panel and the case.

whats the purpose of this though? air filter or just a fancy replacement for the front panel?


----------



## wywywywy

Thanks for the replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> Time to get creative then. How about you try using mosquito screens, like the kind found on windows and screen doors? Because it's not sturdy enough on its own you can attach it to a backing made of a stiffer mesh/grating.
> 
> So basically:
> 
> case frame --> grating with big holes --> mosquito netting/fine mesh sheet
> 
> Don't ask me how to affix it though. I'm not brave enough to do surgery on my two precious SG13 rigs. =[


Unfortunately they are wire mesh not perforated sheets, so they don't look anywhere near as good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> pantyhose, you basically stretch the pantyhose over the entire case and thats it.
> but on his case however, you place it between the front-panel and the case.
> 
> whats the purpose of this though? air filter or just a fancy replacement for the front panel?


For a case mod project, and the new case will be placed right next to my SG13s so I want the style to be close.

I also want to ask about the SG13 Pantone colour code but I doubt anyone here can answer that


----------



## ras2a

Hi guys,

I've actually got the SG-13B (solid front panel, NOT mesh). Is it still possible to install AIO with this case due to the radiator? I would assume there is nowhere for the hot air to vent out of without the holes in the mesh panel?

Forgive my total lack of understanding for the AIO water coolers









EDIT: Should also ask that if I do need the Mesh front for installing AIO, then I'm guessing it's wishful thinking that I could potentially buy the mesh front on it's own?

Cheers guys
ras


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrook*
> 
> Just thought i'd update on the above, finally got all my parts and assembled tonight. couldn't have been easier!
> 
> Both CPU and GPU are overclocked, CPU at 4.64Ghz and +100Mhz boost on the 1080, haven't pushed that any harder yet, it was the first setting i tried and it's fine so far.
> Even benchmarking or stressing my CPU doesn't get over 63 and GPU doesn't get over 75!
> 
> There is quite a bit of room with the EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked that i'm pretty sure the FTW would fit perfectly fine and am slightly regretting not getting it and taking a risk, don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Overall couldn't be happier!


Hi Gavrook,

Would you mind sharing a couple of pics of your build?

I'm also upgrading my system with water cooling and like the look of the NZXT kraken 31

thanks a lot
ras


----------



## bchan009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've actually got the SG-13B (solid front panel, NOT mesh). Is it still possible to install AIO with this case due to the radiator? I would assume there is nowhere for the hot air to vent out of without the holes in the mesh panel?
> 
> Forgive my total lack of understanding for the AIO water coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Should also ask that if I do need the Mesh front for installing AIO, then I'm guessing it's wishful thinking that I could potentially buy the mesh front on it's own?
> 
> Cheers guys
> ras


You can still install an aio water cooler.

Sg13 has two vents on the sides of the front panel. Obviously the mesh version has more ventilation than the solid, but the solid DOES have some holes for intake.


----------



## ras2a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> You can still install an aio water cooler.
> 
> Sg13 has two vents on the sides of the front panel. Obviously the mesh version has more ventilation than the solid, but the solid DOES have some holes for intake.


So it's perfectly fine to install AIO in my version of the case? Perfect - thank you for that!

Do you use an AIO and if so, which model?

I've really no idea which to go for, the Kraken or one of the Corsair units. I want to ensure the end result is as neat as possible

thanks mate
ras


----------



## gavrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> Hi Gavrook,
> 
> Would you mind sharing a couple of pics of your build?
> 
> I'm also upgrading my system with water cooling and like the look of the NZXT kraken 31
> 
> thanks a lot
> ras


Sure! have uploaded a few pics here


http://imgur.com/Mdo7M


Tried attaching them to a post but kept getting an error


----------



## S3MS3M

Ok here's the finish product change some of the loop and added bleed and fill port also SF600 Corsair
Stable Now
I5 6600k oc to 4.5 Max Load OC 50 REF 43 Idle 30
GTX 1080 OC +150 (2050) Max Load OC 54 REF 45 Idle 35

Watercooling Parts ALL EK + Some XSPC T Fit

What do u guys Think
This would be the hardest part of my watercooling project because of the size limitation.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> Ok here's the finish product change some of the loop and added bleed and fill port also SF600 Corsair
> Stable Now
> I5 6600k oc to 4.5 Max Load OC 50 REF 43 Idle 30
> GTX 1080 OC +150 (2050) Max Load OC 54 REF 45 Idle 35


Were the components stressed separately?

Can you run x264 and Valley together and see how the loop holds up please?


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> Ok here's the finish product change some of the loop and added bleed and fill port also SF600 Corsair
> Stable Now
> I5 6600k oc to 4.5 Max Load OC 50 REF 43 Idle 30
> GTX 1080 OC +150 (2050) Max Load OC 54 REF 45 Idle 35
> 
> Watercooling Parts ALL EK + Some XSPC T Fit
> 
> What do u guys Think
> This would be the hardest part of my watercooling project because of the size limitation.


Lovely!

I've got a EK full cover GPU plate incoming, and your build is an inspiration to me especially how the pump is mounted.

Can you tell us how do you bleed/fill this loop? With both T pieces open and slowly drip fill using a syringe I guess? It looks pretty hard.


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Were the components stressed separately?
> 
> Can you run x264 and Valley together and see how the loop holds up please?


The temp I gave u tested using just heaven benchmark and no cpu stress test mainly because using this pc for gaming so no point on stressing both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> I've got a EK full cover GPU plate incoming, and your build is an inspiration to me especially how the pump is mounted.
> 
> Can you tell us how do you bleed/fill this loop? With both T pieces open and slowly drip fill using a syringe I guess? It looks pretty hard.


For Filling and bleeding using the T fit close the GPU because it will be on the INLET of the Pump, bleed about 3 hours just open the T fit and put the tubing as a temp reservoir and yes using syringe for filling up. Draining using the T fit close to the rad in outlet of the pump. ( FYI: make sure using T fit on the inlet of the pump if u are using the T fit on the pump outlet it will not bleed even the pump running overnight )


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> The temp I gave u tested using just heaven benchmark and no cpu stress test mainly because using this pc for gaming so no point on stressing both


Could you do it for me please?

I have an i7 with a Nano, and usually leave 2-4 cores for rendering while playing a game, so I just want to see how viable a 120mm rad is in this particular scenario.


----------



## Nagel

Will I have any problem to fit H80i v2 in this case? With Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard. And SFX powersupply.
I realise I cant have push/pull configure but only 1 fan should work right?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagel*
> 
> Will I have any problem to fit H80i v2 in this case? With Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard. And SFX powersupply.
> I realise I cant have push/pull configure but only 1 fan should work right?


max clearance is 90mm

that radiator is 49mm thick + 25 fan + 25 fan = 99mm


----------



## Nagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> max clearance is 90mm
> 
> that radiator is 49mm thick + 25 fan + 25 fan = 99mm


should be alright then with 1 fan, 74mm.

Thanks,


----------



## S3MS3M

just did what u said the cpu using prime 95 also heaven benchmark. The Temp raised pretty fast and end up to

CPU OC 4.5 CORE +1.275 MAX LOAD 60
GPU OC VCORE +150 MAX LOAD 65

Streesed Test One Hour Prime 95 blend Mode and Heaven continues benchmark


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> just did what u said the cpu using prime 95 also heaven benchmark. The Temp raised pretty fast and end up to
> 
> CPU OC 4.5 CORE +1.275 MAX LOAD 60
> GPU OC VCORE +150 MAX LOAD 65
> 
> Streesed Test One Hour Prime 95 blend Mode and Heaven continues benchmark


Repped and thank you for testing.

Most people recommend like a certain wattage per 120mm of rad and it wasn't working out for me if I calculated for the nano and 6700k tsp. How are your ambient temps?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Repped and thank you for testing.
> 
> Most people recommend like a certain wattage per 120mm of rad and it wasn't working out for me if I calculated for the nano and 6700k tsp. How are your ambient temps?


It all depends on if you want a quiet computer or not. You can use a 120mm radiator for CPU + GPU, but the fan will probably sound like a leaf blower. Ideally, you want a 360mm radiator or even more, to quietly cool a modern CPU + GPU.


----------



## Nagel

Oh god its tight with H80i v2, some seriously thick tubes that dont bend easy.... Anyways

Anyone got some idea how I can extend the front? Want to move the front panel about 25mm so I can fit a fan in the front for push pull config.


----------



## zepx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrook*
> 
> Sure! have uploaded a few pics here
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Mdo7M
> 
> 
> Tried attaching them to a post but kept getting an error


I have almost a similar build as you, with the exception of a 1070 Aero and a SX600-G instead. Was wondering, do you find the NZXT x31 noisy? Mine has minute grinding sound it seems...

I'm thinking of replacing the Aero with a EVGA for warranty reasons and SX600-G because if the noise.. but the watercooler's noise seems to be more prevalent..


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Repped and thank you for testing.
> 
> Most people recommend like a certain wattage per 120mm of rad and it wasn't working out for me if I calculated for the nano and 6700k tsp. How are your ambient temps?


the problem is the new cpu and gpu doest required as much power as the old one thats why 120 is enough for 1 cpu and 1 gpu


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> It all depends on if you want a quiet computer or not. You can use a 120mm radiator for CPU + GPU, but the fan will probably sound like a leaf blower. Ideally, you want a 360mm radiator or even more, to quietly cool a modern CPU + GPU.


i used just one sycth gentle typhoon and the speed is 1350 rpm not to noisy still silent i think, the sound of fan is par with the pump


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zepx*
> 
> I have almost a similar build as you, with the exception of a 1070 Aero and a SX600-G instead. Was wondering, do you find the NZXT x31 noisy? Mine has minute grinding sound it seems...


I use a 9v cable on the pump and disconnected the USB. It's much quieter. The only problem is you can't use the CAM app but it's crap anyway.


----------



## zepx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> I use a 9v cable on the pump and disconnected the USB. It's much quieter. The only problem is you can't use the CAM app but it's crap anyway.


I tired pulling out the USB header, but the motherboard (Asus Z170i Pro Gaming) complaint that the CPU_FAN has problem and wouldn't let me boot.


----------



## gavrook

No not at all, might be qorth RMA'ing it if yours is making pump noise. My old Thermaltake AIO had a little pump noise but the x31 is almost silent, definitely can't hear it over the fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zepx*
> 
> I have almost a similar build as you, with the exception of a 1070 Aero and a SX600-G instead. Was wondering, do you find the NZXT x31 noisy? Mine has minute grinding sound it seems...
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing the Aero with a EVGA for warranty reasons and SX600-G because if the noise.. but the watercooler's noise seems to be more prevalent..


----------



## zepx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrook*
> 
> No not at all, might be qorth RMA'ing it if yours is making pump noise. My old Thermaltake AIO had a little pump noise but the x31 is almost silent, definitely can't hear it over the fans


Thanks for the reply. I think the pump's fine. It's not super loud in a way. I have actually tested the Enermax Liqmax II 120s, but I returned it immediately after hearing how much louder it was than the x31.

By the way, do you mind telling me how your EVGA 1080 performed? Is it loud and does it get your case really hot (since you mentioned that you don't quite agree with the blower style statement)?


----------



## gavrook

Yeah it works great! Never gets over 75 degrees and isn't loud at all, can't hear it over the two gentle typhoons which are probably the reason why it all stays cool, running at 1850rpm they move a lot of air.


----------



## Jowersman

Does the side of the case ( opposite of the GPU) support a small fan? 90 mm, etc?


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zepx*
> 
> I tired pulling out the USB header, but the motherboard (Asus Z170i Pro Gaming) complaint that the CPU_FAN has problem and wouldn't let me boot.


You are supposed to put the pump on SYS_FAN, and set the voltage control to 75%. The CPU_FAN header only supports PWM control as far as I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Does the side of the case ( opposite of the GPU) support a small fan? 90 mm, etc?


A slim 60mm/80mm fan would work.


----------



## Nagel

Thinking of picking up a GTX1060 tomorrow but the dimensions says

Dimensions(with Bracket)
mm
268*139.1*41.5

Dimensions(without Bracket)
mm
254*126*38.6

Think it will fit?


----------



## zepx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> You are supposed to put the pump on SYS_FAN, and set the voltage control to 75%. The CPU_FAN header only supports PWM control as far as I know.
> A slim 60mm/80mm fan would work.


From the video here: 



, the installation manual, https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx31/X31-115X.html and http://support.nzxt.com/hc/en-us/articles/203684004-Getting-a-noise-coming-from-my-Kraken-, it seems perfectly fine and correct to install CPU_FAN.


----------



## zepx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagel*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a GTX1060 tomorrow but the dimensions says
> 
> Dimensions(with Bracket)
> mm
> 268*139.1*41.5
> 
> Dimensions(without Bracket)
> mm
> 254*126*38.6
> 
> Think it will fit?


It will fit up to 277mm


----------



## Jowersman

This fits in my backpack, but does anyone have a perfect fitting travel bag for this? Preferably one that's highly padded. Thanks.


----------



## wywywywy

Had a bit of a discovery today.

So I was trying to clean the front dust filter, and then I remembered a little while ago @oP3T3o asked whether a slim 120mm fan would fit sandwiched between the metal part and the plastic front. I so happened to have a Scythe Big Shuriken next to me (120x12mm fan), so I gave it a go. And no it didn't fit, even with the dust filter removed. If we were to grind the metal lips flat, then it might do.

But, I also had a Noctua NH-L9x65 next to me, so I put the slim 92x14mm fan in, and it fit quite nicely!



(Sorry for bad pic, I forgot to tap to focus.) It's not screwed in or anything but it's sandwiched so it doesn't move about.

My current setup is now - 92x14mm fan > first radiator > 120x25mm fan > second radiator

And from a short test, the performance (noise to temp ratio) is WAY better. I don't understand why but it benefits the second radiator more than the first.

I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* those of us with two rads or one thick rad to give it a go!

My SG13 is so quiet now it's unbelievable!


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> You are supposed to put the pump on SYS_FAN, and set the voltage control to 75%. The CPU_FAN header only supports PWM control as far as I know.
> A slim 60mm/80mm fan would work.


Is 25mm too thick for this radiator? Also does anyone have any GPU thermal reports on blower vs open air models? I'm using EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACC 2.0 and I'm hitting 83C max and CPU like 55 max. On CPU I'm using Corsair H75. Thanks!


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Is 25mm too thick for this radiator? Also does anyone have any GPU thermal reports on blower vs open air models? I'm using EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACC 2.0 and I'm hitting 83C max and CPU like 55 max. On CPU I'm using Corsair H75. Thanks!


I have a Nano which is a hybrid( pushes air out from the front and read). When playing Dota 2 and rendering on 4 cores ( other 4 on Dota 2) the CPU easily goes 74C. Without the game and all cores on render, it's 68C.


----------



## Jowersman

I can't wait to buy the Dan Cases A4-SFX. It's quite a bit smaller than the SG13. Price is dumb, but could could fit 2 of those in a backpack lol.


----------



## Flamingo

I dont think Ill ever go ITX again unless the entire system is watercooled (looking at the Fractal Design Core 500) which can support a big enough radiator for a high end GPU and CPU.... small form factor systems are just TOO loud for high end air cooled components.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Hi, I was wondering if these components will fit:

I am pretty sure they will, but I would like some assurance as well









ITX Mobo + i5 6500 + RAM
2Tb Caviar Blue 3.5"
240Gb Intel SSD
GTX1070 Founders Edition
SilverStone 500W SX500-LG (SFX-L)

My main concern is mainly the 3.5" HDD & the GTX 1070.
Not sure if those will fit normally or I have to ghetto rig those things in.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if these components will fit:
> 
> I am pretty sure they will, but I would like some assurance as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITX Mobo + i5 6500 + RAM
> 2Tb Caviar Blue 3.5"
> 240Gb Intel SSD
> GTX1070 Founders Edition
> SilverStone 500W SX500-LG (SFX-L)
> 
> My main concern is mainly the 3.5" HDD & the GTX 1070.
> Not sure if those will fit normally or I have to ghetto rig those things in.


All components will fit. The 3.5" drive would not fit if you were using a longer, ATX power supply. No issues with the reference cooled 1070.

Hope that clears up any concerns


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Finished my ITX build. Loved how small this case was.

Specs:

ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming
i7-6700k
Corsair SF 600 w/cable mod configured cables
H80i GT
Titan X Pascal reference
M.2 Samgsung 850evo 500gb
2.5in samgsung 850evo 250gb
WD blue 2tb 2.5in HDD
NZXT Hue+ LEDs
Cuatom filters





Them bends thoe


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> Them bends thoe


OMG theres a black snake in your sg13 case!


----------



## Nagel

Nice, I got same powersupply and cpu cooler, but I do not have a bracket for my SFX PSU but its holding up fine by the water cooler tubes haha


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Well my cooler broke when I unbent the tubes, didn't break anything tho. Updated build coming soon!


----------



## Nagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> Well my cooler broke when I unbent the tubes, didn't break anything tho. Updated build coming soon!


Oh ****, that is making me a bit worried, I was a bit brutal when I installed my cooler bending/twisting the tubes :S Would suck to destroy your hardware due to the water...


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Well, you can post a pic to see. You might be fine depending on how you managed the tubes...


----------



## epic1337

*shrugs* never was a fan of plastic joints, makes me wonder if they think its worth risking it.


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

New heatsink installed and managed. This time I got a NH-L12 with a thin 120 on the bottom. Trying to get a full thickness fan, but can't find any very low profile ddr4 for the board. Maybe I'll try water cooling get again some day when I get a SFX bracket that raises the psu.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagel*
> 
> Anyone got some idea how I can extend the front? Want to move the front panel about 25mm so I can fit a fan in the front for push pull config.


Seems like a pretty easy fix with a 3D printer, no?


----------



## orhanyor

Hello everyone just bought my sg 13 already started to love it to bits. I'm migrating my components with abit of extra to the sg13. So here's what I got. At the front intake noctua nf p12 pwm fan blowing fresh air to scythe big shiruken rev b cooler which is at around 58mm height. To provide abit of a head room to the cpu cooler I'm using silverstones atx to sfx bracket which positions the psu to the upper end. I think I ll have around 20mm between the cooler and psu. So here's the question and looking forward from experienced users to reply. Would it be wise to switch cpu fan's direction so it sucks air out of the block and shoots it towards the psu and practically using the psu as an exhaust. Or just leave it as it is(blowing air into the block) and turn the psu upside down to isolate it from the rest of the system? Which one would be more efficient?

edit: wanted add my stencil work on the case, im not a pro this is actually my second work ever so please dont judge


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Seems like a pretty easy fix with a 3D printer, no?


or these.


----------



## Kapow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> New heatsink installed and managed. This time I got a NH-L12 with a thin 120 on the bottom. Trying to get a full thickness fan, but can't find any very low profile ddr4 for the board. Maybe I'll try water cooling get again some day when I get a SFX bracket that raises the psu.


Hi, can i know ur load temp? In the cramp space with those m.2 ssd. Im going to build one with m.2 ssd however im a bit concern about the temp.


----------



## Jaam

Thought this might interest someone here so this is my GTX 1070 ITX in the SG13.


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kapow*
> 
> Hi, can i know ur load temp? In the cramp space with those m.2 ssd. Im going to build one with m.2 ssd
> however im a bit concern about the temp.


Well my cpu temps max out around 79-81 C in a 74 F room. That's the hottest core. As for the m.2 SSD, it's on the back of my board and never really goes above 56 C. Those SSDs really don't need any cooling unless it's a 950 pro or something ridiculously fast. They get hot enough to start throttling sometimes, though I do t know how hot means throttling.


----------



## Kapow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> Well my cpu temps max out around 79-81 C in a 74 F room. That's the hottest core. As for the m.2 SSD, it's on the back of my board and never really goes above 56 C. Those SSDs really don't need any cooling unless it's a 950 pro or something ridiculously fast. They get hot enough to start throttling sometimes, though I do t know how hot means throttling.


Hmm... i already have 950 pro, this might generates more heat.. Hopes Corsair ML fan can manage to cool it down a little bit..


----------



## dudewithafez

Finally built my dormitory rig. This case is f*cking amazing. It is little yet big enough for a non-modular psu even without a decent cable management..

AMD Athlon x4 860k
XFX R9 270x Black Ed.
Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
2x4GB GSkill Ripjaws
Western Digital Scorpio Black 500GB
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB
Corsair H70 w/ Arctic F12
Corsair VS450 (cause im a student)


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudewithafez*
> 
> Finally built my dormitory rig. This case is f*cking amazing. It is little yet big enough for a non-modular psu even without a decent cable management..
> 
> AMD Athlon x4 860k
> XFX R9 270x Black Ed.
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
> 2x4GB GSkill Ripjaws
> Western Digital Scorpio Black 500GB
> Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB
> Corsair H70 w/ Arctic F12
> Corsair VS450 (cause im a student)
> ]


nice little rig there,
but my eyes might be tricking me or is there no rear I/O shield ?


----------



## dudewithafez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> nice little rig there,
> but my eyes might be tricking me or is there no rear I/O shield ?


yup and also without antenna but what can you expect from a 35€ second-hand mobo


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudewithafez*
> 
> yup and also without antenna but what can you expect from a 35€ second-hand mobo


so long as it performs as well as you want it to what does it matter in the end.
im sure you'd be able to find an antenna for it, im assuming its just those screw on ones, so id guess that almost any would work fine.

but its a wicked little build nonetheless.


----------



## dudewithafez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> so long as it performs as well as you want it to what does it matter in the end.
> im sure you'd be able to find an antenna for it, im assuming its just those screw on ones, so id guess that almost any would work fine.
> 
> but its a wicked little build nonetheless.


lucky me, i've found two antennas in one of my pc component boxes.

oh and thanks mate these parts were real bargain. total cost is sth like 300€. indeed a wicked rig.


----------



## fbiocnha

This case is just amazing, I finally decided this is the case I want to build a "portable" desktop on.

My concern is the PSU and the HDD sizes, will they fit together?

Here's the parts I've planned to buy:

MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC
Intel I5 6500
Intel Stock Cooler
HyperX 1x8GB DDR4 2133Mhz
WD15EADS 1.5TB Green 3.5" - Already own this, so if anything I need to find a cheap PSU to replace the EVGA
EVGA 100-W1-0500-KR - 500W ATX PSU
SilverStone SST-SG13B-Q (obviously)

This is it, later on I plan to add an SSD (maybe M.2 sata if they lower the price), another 8GB of ram and probably a GTX1060

Now considering this and size, is 500W enough? And is the EVGA 500W compatible with the 3.5" HDD? 7

What would you change?

Thanks for the wonderful thread.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> This case is just amazing, I finally decided this is the case I want to build a "portable" desktop on.
> 
> My concern is the PSU and the HDD sizes, will they fit together?
> 
> Here's the parts I've planned to buy:
> 
> MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC
> Intel I5 6500
> Intel Stock Cooler
> HyperX 1x8GB DDR4 2133Mhz
> WD15EADS 1.5TB Green 3.5" - Already own this, so if anything I need to find a cheap PSU to replace the EVGA
> EVGA 100-W1-0500-KR - 500W ATX PSU
> SilverStone SST-SG13B-Q (obviously)
> 
> This is it, later on I plan to add an SSD (maybe M.2 sata if they lower the price), another 8GB of ram and probably a GTX1060
> 
> Now considering this and size, is 500W enough? And is the EVGA 500W compatible with the 3.5" HDD? 7
> 
> What would you change?
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful thread.


I'm not sure if you would consider corsair sf450 cheap but it's great for your system, it's very small because it's an sfx power supply and has a zero rpm mode which runs dead silent until some % of wattage load.
I use this psu with i7 6700, 16gb ram and gtx 1060. Under full cpu+gpu stress test combined I can't even activate sf450's fan, meaning the whole system can't even come close to draw enough power to heat up the psu so a good 450 watt is plenty unless ur going to OC. Btw I installed 3.5 " hdd, m.2, and an ssd. So they are all compatible with this psu


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> I'm not sure if you would consider corsair sf450 cheap but it's great for your system, it's very small because it's an sfx power supply and has a zero rpm mode which runs dead silent until some % of wattage load.
> I use this psu with i7 6700, 16gb ram and gtx 1060. Under full cpu+gpu stress test combined I can't even activate sf450's fan, meaning the whole system can't even come close to draw enough power to heat up the psu so a good 450 watt is plenty unless ur going to OC. Btw I installed 3.5 " hdd, m.2, and an ssd. So they are all compatible with this psu


Can't say that the SF450 hasn't been on my basket list before, but its price is twice as much as the EVGA 500W ATX. It feels a bit wierd to spend so much on the PSU when the whole rig is a budget one and I could use the money to improve the cpu, mobo or ram.

With this said this build is to be upgraded in the near future, so I'm set to get the best main components (CPU, MOBO, RAM, PSU) I can for my budget (450€) and still leave space to upgrade it in the future.

Do you think it would be smart to put in the SF450, considering tens of people claim it to be silent?


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> Can't say that the SF450 hasn't been on my basket list before, but its price is twice as much as the EVGA 500W ATX. It feels a bit wierd to spend so much on the PSU when the whole rig is a budget one and I could use the money to improve the cpu, mobo or ram.
> 
> With this said this build is to be upgraded in the near future, so I'm set to get the best main components (CPU, MOBO, RAM, PSU) I can for my budget (450€) and still leave space to upgrade it in the future.
> 
> Do you think it would be smart to put in the SF450, considering tens of people claim it to be silent?


As you said it all depends on the budget, sf450 in my opinion is the king of sfx psu's today performs well, has the best quality components inside and it's dead silent even under load. But then again you can totally use that money to get another stick of 8gb ram which would be a better choice. And as far as I know evga psu's are rebranded superflower products which makes them great. So if you can fit psu with the hard drive there's no solid reason to swap that psu. Can you check what's the length of your psu? If it's 150mm you might have a chance


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> As you said it all depends on the budget, sf450 in my opinion is the king of sfx psu's today performs well, has the best quality components inside and it's dead silent even under load. But then again you can totally use that money to get another stick of 8gb ram which would be a better choice. And as far as I know evga psu's are rebranded superflower products which makes them great. So if you can fit psu with the hard drive there's no solid reason to swap that psu. Can you check what's the length of your psu? If it's 150mm you might have a chance


The EVGA is exactly 140 x 150 x 85 mm. Then again the SF450 is modular and lighter.

In case of the EVGA not fitting with the 3.5" I could use a 2.5" HDD I have on my PS3 temporarily, then either sell or reuse the 3.5" as external and upgrade the 2.5" later for an SSD.

Same goes for the PSU, there's a high chance I'd replace that EVGA later for a SFX PSU modular, due to cable management and weight.

Again, for now I just want a working barebone that I can upgrade later. The CPU+MOBO seems to be decent for another 4-5 years (I hope) taking into account I'm upgrading from a Skt 775 E1200 PC.

That leaves all the rest to focus on. I want to be able to edit video and light game ([email protected]) on this rig + ability to transport it in a bag between house and dorm.

I'm pretty much set, only doubt remains: EVGA 500W + a 3.5" Drive on the SG13, is it doable?


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> The EVGA is exactly 140 x 150 x 85 mm. Then again the SF450 is modular and lighter.
> 
> In case of the EVGA not fitting with the 3.5" I could use a 2.5" HDD I have on my PS3 temporarily, then either sell or reuse the 3.5" as external and upgrade the 2.5" later for an SSD.
> 
> Same goes for the PSU, there's a high chance I'd replace that EVGA later for a SFX PSU modular, due to cable management and weight.
> 
> Again, for now I just want a working barebone that I can upgrade later. The CPU+MOBO seems to be decent for another 4-5 years (I hope) taking into account I'm upgrading from a Skt 775 E1200 PC.
> 
> That leaves all the rest to focus on. I want to be able to edit video and light game ([email protected]) on this rig + ability to transport it in a bag between house and dorm.
> 
> I'm pretty much set, only doubt remains: EVGA 500W + a 3.5" Drive on the SG13, is it doable?


if your psu is not modular i can guarantee you, you will have alot of problems and on top of it its not SFX which means it takes much more room inside that small case. i ll post my build pictures tonight. so you can see whats happening with 1 atx cable, 1 6pin pcie cable,1 sata peripherals cable and 1 cpu power cable. you will probably have twice as much cables and they will be long. smart thinking from corsair side, they actually made sf450's cables considerably shorter and flexible which helps alot.
if you dont want to spend money i think you should use that 2.5hdd and strongly consider going with a quality SFX psu as it open your possibilities for better cpu cooler (which means much quieter operation comparing to stock cooler), better cable management, lighter weight and more head room inside the case and of course zero rpm fan mode.


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> if your psu is not modular i can guarantee you, you will have alot of problems and on top of it its not SFX which means it takes much more room inside that small case. i ll post my build pictures tonight. so you can see whats happening with 1 atx cable, 1 6pin pcie cable,1 sata peripherals cable and 1 cpu power cable. you will probably have twice as much cables and they will be long. smart thinking from corsair side, they actually made sf450's cables considerably shorter and flexible which helps alot.
> if you dont want to spend money i think you should use that 2.5hdd and strongly consider going with a quality SFX psu as it open your possibilities for better cpu cooler (which means much quieter operation comparing to stock cooler), better cable management, lighter weight and more head room inside the case and of course zero rpm fan mode.


You're probably right, and it's gonna be my first build. I've been following mini-itx builds for a while and my love for it kept growing, don't want that to go away with a bad first build experience.

Here's the wrap up then:

MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC (Should I be going for anything better?)
Intel I5 6500
Intel Stock Cooler
Crucial 1x4GB DDR4 2133Mhz (To replace in 1-2 months, or even black friday, with 2x8GB HyperX)
WD15EADS 1.5TB Green 3.5" + 2.5" 500GB (Both already owned, 2.5 for system, 3.5 probably won't be used but sold instead, remains as an option. Add SSD around black friday)
Corsair SF450 Modular
SilverStone SST-SG13B-Q (obviously)

What do you (and others) think?
Still have a few days to decide on components (ordering from amazon.es) but the SG13 is already on its way (amazon.co.uk).


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> You're probably right, and it's gonna be my first build. I've been following mini-itx builds for a while and my love for it kept growing, don't want that to go away with a bad first build experience.
> 
> Here's the wrap up then:
> 
> MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC (Should I be going for anything better?)
> Intel I5 6500
> Intel Stock Cooler
> Crucial 1x4GB DDR4 2133Mhz (To replace in 1-2 months, or even black friday, with 2x8GB HyperX)
> WD15EADS 1.5TB Green 3.5" + 2.5" 500GB (Both already owned, 2.5 for system, 3.5 probably won't be used but sold instead, remains as an option. Add SSD around black friday)
> Corsair SF450 Modular
> SilverStone SST-SG13B-Q (obviously)
> 
> What do you (and others) think?
> Still have a few days to decide on components (ordering from amazon.es) but the SG13 is already on its way (amazon.co.uk).


you are good to go but you are really forgetting one major part







without this bracket you cant mount sfx psus to sg13. because sf450 doesnt come with a bracket and you can only mount atx psu to sg13 out of the box. this is what you need.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SilverStone-SST-PP08-SFX-ATX-Converter/dp/B01AWFVKRO/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471466932&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=silverstone+sfx+brtacket


----------



## orhanyor

heres some pictures related to my build and part listing

-intel i7 6700
-gigabyte h170n-wifi
-evga gtx 1060 SC
-crucial ballistix sport 2x8gb ddr4 2400
-corsair sf450 gold psu
-adata sp550 240GB
-samsung 850 evo 500GB M.2 slot
-2tb HDD
-scythe big shuriken 2 rev. b cpu cooler
-noctua nf-p12 pwm case fan


     

thanks to the SilverStone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter i have 27mm clearence between the cpu fan and psu which is more than enough

after some cable management...
   

temperatures after cpu stress test in closed case


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> heres some pictures related to my build and part listing
> 
> -intel i7 6700
> -gigabyte h170n-wifi
> -evga gtx 1060 SC
> -crucial ballistix sport 2x8gb ddr4 2400
> -corsair sf450 gold psu
> -adata sp550 240GB
> -samsung 850 evo 500GB M.2 slot
> -2tb HDD
> -scythe big shuriken 2 rev. b cpu cooler
> -noctua nf-p12 pwm case fan


Great job on modding the case, inspired me to change from the B-Q to the mesh version.

Was in time to add the bracket to the order, that plus the case and a few books for 75€... boy things really add up when buying in pounds and paying with euros!

With that out of the way I'm now aiming for the rest of the parts mentioned previously:

MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC
Intel I5 6500
Crucial 1x4GB DDR4 2133Mhz
Corsair SF450 Modular

Last chance to change anything I guess, thoughts?
EDIT: Should I get any fans?


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> Great job on modding the case, inspired me to change from the B-Q to the mesh version.
> 
> Was in time to add the bracket to the order, that plus the case and a few books for 75€... boy things really add up when buying in pounds and paying with euros!
> 
> With that out of the way I'm now aiming for the rest of the parts mentioned previously:
> 
> MSI B150I Gaming PRO AC
> Intel I5 6500
> Crucial 1x4GB DDR4 2133Mhz
> Corsair SF450 Modular
> 
> Last chance to change anything I guess, thoughts?
> EDIT: Should I get any fans?


it all looks good except for the ram amount but you are going to change them in the future so its ok. dont forget the SilverStone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter. as for the fans yes you need one 120mm intake fan for the case and pwm feature will be a nice plus.


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> it all looks good except for the ram amount but you are going to change them in the future so its ok. dont forget the SilverStone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter. as for the fans yes you need one 120mm intake fan for the case and pwm feature will be a nice plus.


Indeed, the 4gb module is just to hold it for a month, then I'll replace it with 2x8GB or 2x4GB.

I guess it wouldn't be a bad choice to take the same one as yours, right? The Noctua nf-p12 pwm case fan.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> Indeed, the 4gb module is just to hold it for a month, then I'll replace it with 2x8GB or 2x4GB.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't be a bad choice to take the same one as yours, right? The Noctua nf-p12 pwm case fan.


it would be a good choice its a quality fan.


----------



## fbiocnha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> it would be a good choice its a quality fan.


All set then, went a bit over budget, but what can we do...

I'll post pictures of the build when it's done, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbiocnha*
> 
> All set then, went a bit over budget, but what can we do...
> 
> I'll post pictures of the build when it's done, thank you so much for your help.


you are very welcome always happy to help. abit over but you gonna get quality parts and you know most of the time cheap stuffs are actually expensive. looking forward to your build.


----------



## Jowersman

Hey guys would this be a possibility for this case?

I have a corsair H75 CPU cooler with both fans in push pull. I was thinking about the EVGA 1080 Hybrid. I know the hybrid comes with a single 120mm plus radiator. I was told that it is possible to squeeze a fan in the grill between the metal part of the front side of the case and the outer shell. Would it be feasible to go with this configuration:

Fan > radiator > fan > radiator?

It may seem silly but I'm trying to keep temps low and performance high and hybrid seems to be the best.
Thanks!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Hey guys would this be a possibility for this case?
> 
> I have a corsair H75 CPU cooler with both fans in push pull. I was thinking about the EVGA 1080 Hybrid. I know the hybrid comes with a single 120mm plus radiator. I was told that it is possible to squeeze a fan in the grill between the metal part of the front side of the case and the outer shell. Would it be feasible to go with this configuration:
> 
> Fan > radiator > fan > radiator?
> 
> It may seem silly but I'm trying to keep temps low and performance high and hybrid seems to be the best.
> Thanks!


It's not practical to do this. What CPU are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> It's not practical to do this. What CPU are you thinking of getting?


I already have the 4790k and 980Ti.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> I already have the 4790k and 980Ti.


not possible unless you're prepared to use slim 12mm fans for both radiators


----------



## wywywywy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Hey guys would this be a possibility for this case?
> 
> I have a corsair H75 CPU cooler with both fans in push pull. I was thinking about the EVGA 1080 Hybrid. I know the hybrid comes with a single 120mm plus radiator. I was told that it is possible to squeeze a fan in the grill between the metal part of the front side of the case and the outer shell. Would it be feasible to go with this configuration:
> 
> Fan > radiator > fan > radiator?
> 
> It may seem silly but I'm trying to keep temps low and performance high and hybrid seems to be the best.
> Thanks!


I have this setup, and it works fine for me. I'm pretty happy with it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1900_50#post_25415552

But then I have much lower TDP then you do. Mine is 77w+150w and yours is 88w+250w and you're probably overclocking too.


----------



## Jowersman

Oh okay cool. You know I really want a GPU that can 4K ultra @ 60fps. The Titan X (pascal) can almost do it. I guess I'll have to wait for the next gen or go sli, which means a different case.


----------



## dpunk3

Whats you guys' experience with aftermarket coolers on the GPUs? I got a 1080 FTW and I am worried I may not have enough airflow in the case to expend all the heat the card produces. Anyone run into thermal throttling issues?


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpunk3*
> 
> Whats you guys' experience with aftermarket coolers on the GPUs? I got a 1080 FTW and I am worried I may not have enough airflow in the case to expend all the heat the card produces. Anyone run into thermal throttling issues?


Well considering I had an ACX 980ti, you should be fine. The GPU has fresh air, and, depending on your cooler, your CPU should sit around 75-83C at full load.


----------



## dpunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> Well considering I had an ACX 980ti, you should be fine. The GPU has fresh air, and, depending on your cooler, your CPU should sit around 75-83C at full load.


I grabbed a Maelstrom 120, because I love the pulsating Gamerstorm icon. Gonna set up a push-pull config with those new ML-120's. Hopefully it provides adequate airflow.


----------



## Jameson Fancy

Hello Guys, Long time lurker. I love this case due to it's size which makes easy to travel with. Which is something I do a lot of these days, but I have some questions even after reading half the forum and watching any video I could find on it.

So my main questions are:

1. Are there compatibility issues between the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and the drive bracket with a 3.5 HDD installed in it?

2. Are there compatibility issues between the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and the Kraken X31 AIO?

3. What is the best configuration for a single fan 120mm AIO ( Kraken X31 ) for in-taking or exhausting air though or out of the case?

4. Are there compatibility issues between Kraken X31 AIO and 3.5 HDD Installed in the drive bracket and a 2.5 SSD installed on the floor mount?

5. Is it better to keep the power supply cooling a closed system or should I have it suck air from inside the case and blow it out the back?

6. Will the Asus GTX 1080 Turbo ( Same dimensions of the founders edition ) fit in the case with the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and Kraken X31 AIO?

I will most likely be purchasing these parts listed in my PCPP list https://pcpartpicker.com/user/FigKing/saved/

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameson Fancy*
> 
> Hello Guys, Long time lurker. I love this case due to it's size which makes easy to travel with. Which is something I do a lot of these days, but I have some questions even after reading half the forum and watching any video I could find on it.
> 
> So my main questions are:
> 
> 1. Are there compatibility issues between the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and the drive bracket with a 3.5 HDD installed in it?
> 
> 2. Are there compatibility issues between the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and the Kraken X31 AIO?
> 
> 3. What is the best configuration for a single fan 120mm AIO ( Kraken X31 ) for in-taking or exhausting air though or out of the case?
> 
> 4. Are there compatibility issues between Kraken X31 AIO and 3.5 HDD Installed in the drive bracket and a 2.5 SSD installed on the floor mount?
> 
> 5. Is it better to keep the power supply cooling a closed system or should I have it suck air from inside the case and blow it out the back?
> 
> 6. Will the Asus GTX 1080 Turbo ( Same dimensions of the founders edition ) fit in the case with the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG and Kraken X31 AIO?
> 
> I will most likely be purchasing these parts listed in my PCPP list https://pcpartpicker.com/user/FigKing/saved/
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.


Nope

Nope

Minimal differences between either setup

Nope, but I'd suggest plugging the SSD cables into the SSD before you install the radiator

Doesn't matter either way, your in case ambient won't be dangerously warm

Yep


----------



## Icicle

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my SG13 build with you guys. I've followed this thread over the past few weeks and it helped me plan out things a lot while I moved my components from an ATX build in Silverstone GD09 to the SG13. I have a fascination for making the build as small as possible for the corresponding mobo form factor (GD09 was really small at 27 liters for an ATX case).

Here are the components

- 4790K overclocked to 4.8GHz
- EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
- 16GB DDR3 Gskill Ripjaws 2400 (OC from 1600)
- Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5
- Silverstone 850GS
- Cooling - Kraken X31 push-pull
- 2 SSDs - MX100 and M500 (adding a third X400 soon)

I also used an Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 in single fan pull before going to the X31. The Arctic was better at cooling than X31 by a significant amount but its tubing was under immense stress from the PSU and I also prefer the fan control based on Liquid temps on X31

Temps are about 77-80 deg C in Aida for CPU at 4.8GHz and 76-79 deg C on GPU (overclocked to ~2050-2076MHz)


----------



## Jameson Fancy

Thank you Fleet feather for the response, my mini gaming machine is coming soon. Will post it here after the build is complete.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Just having a read through some of the older builds in this thread as well as the latest ones
Power supply orientation has me thinking with this, for those with AIO cpu coolers which way have you got your power supply in this case? I have mine pulling cool air from the the top ( I also have sfx Silverstone psu)

I have had my build for a solid month now and im just trying to further optimise it.

Also, I am hoping i can upgrade my graphics card from an R9 390 to a blower style cooler, just trying to decide what the best 1440p card is best for me.


----------



## Numbers1234

Hi there, I'm new to the forum and currently have an SG06 but looking to upgrade for the better graphics card compatibility in the SG13. I am sure I read somewhere the version with the solid front panel doesn't have a dust filter, could anyone confirm if that is correct?

Great to see so many great builds on the forum!

Many thanks


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Numbers1234*
> 
> Hi there, I'm new to the forum and currently have an SG06 but looking to upgrade for the better graphics card compatibility in the SG13. I am sure I read somewhere the version with the solid front panel doesn't have a dust filter, could anyone confirm if that is correct?
> 
> Great to see so many great builds on the forum!
> 
> Many thanks


I have both solid and mesh front panel cases and only the mesh has a filter on the front panel
They both have little slots on the side of front panel that can allow for some additional air flow however the benefits from those slots are almost non existant


----------



## Numbers1234

Thanks for the reply. Do you think that getting a dust filter to put over the fan on the version with the solid facia would so the job? (say you were using a 120mm fan + filter) Is there much difference in the cooling capabilities between the two cases?

Many thanks.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Numbers1234*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you think that getting a dust filter to put over the fan on the version with the solid facia would so the job? (say you were using a 120mm fan + filter) Is there much difference in the cooling capabilities between the two cases?
> 
> Many thanks.


The solid panel doesn't need a filter at all imo. Airflow is already limited.
From my own experience I find only a small difference in temperature between the two versions of the case, the better being the mesh front. I'm also using an aio water cooler so my Airflow needs are different.

Perhaps if you list your current build other members may be able to give some other opinions on their set-ups using similar builds.


----------



## miahallen

So, I'm really liking the SG13B and my system thus far. I'm upgrading my MSI GTX 980 to the eVGA GTX 1060 SC. I'm particularly excited for lower temps, lower power consumption, and a much better physical fit for the new GPU.

In fact, I've been thinking that with this new GPU, I'd have more room for water cooling...which got me thinking. I have two of the original Cointerra Terraminer IV Bitcoin mining ASICs collecting dust in my basement, neither one works anymore. But they have a pretty innovative cooling system which uses large sandwiched radiators on two individual loops, one for each pair of ASICs. I started wondering if the radiator would fit in the SG13, so I pulled one out tonight and sure enough, it is 160mm in height and 180mm wide. So it will fit with minimal modification. In fact, it is only 40mm thick, so I think I might even be able to run push/pull...but its gonna get really tight!



Now, I just need to figure out where to mount my 3.5" drive.

I have access to a 3D printer for fitting things in, so I'll post some updates as I go. I have 4 of these cooling systems, this one is in the worst condition of the four, I'll use one of the nicer ones for the final build.


----------



## wywywywy

Ohhh that sounds interesting! Never seen a CLC like that before.

What's wrong with the ASICs by the way?


----------



## miahallen

They died after about 10 months. But my preorders were one of the early batches so difficulty was fairly low. So I was able to mine quite a bit in those early days. I feel like I got my monies worth.


----------



## habibcm

Saw some nice builds on here so i wanted to share mine. Let me know what you think:

Final Build:
Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI motherboard
i5 6600K OC'ed to 4.5ghz (previously i5 6500)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8gb @ 2400mhz
Gigabyte Founders Edition GTX 1070 (previously EVGA GTX 970)
Kingston 128gb SSD
Seagate 1TB HDD
Corsair 750W semi modular PSU (previously thermaltake 550w piece O'crap)
Corsair Hydro H60 AIO cpu cooler (previously shuriken big scythe)
Thermaltake Riing RGB fan

I have included pictures of the first build and then the upgrades and finally the cable management. Enjoy!


----------



## Jowersman

Does anyone have any experience with a mobile monitor solution? Im aware of the Gechic monitor and the 1080p was has a response time of 17ms. Im wondering if this is okay for non-competitive titles such as Fallout 4, Far Cry 4, GTA V etc. thanks!


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a mobile monitor solution? Im aware of the Gechic monitor and the 1080p was has a response time of 17ms. Im wondering if this is okay for non-competitive titles such as Fallout 4, Far Cry 4, GTA V etc. thanks!


Have you seen the ASUS 15.6 that is USB3.1/Thunderbolt3? Cables for DP to Thunderebolt3 should work fine with it as long as your video card supports it.


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Have you seen the ASUS 15.6 that is USB3.1/Thunderbolt3? Cables for DP to Thunderebolt3 should work fine with it as long as your video card supports it.


looks like you're talking about the MB169C+. My mobo doesn't have USB 3.1/USB Type C but my graphics card has Display ports. I'm using 980Ti. I mean would the monitor use power from a DP to USB type C?


----------



## fedex125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> heres some pictures related to my build and part listing
> 
> -intel i7 6700
> -gigabyte h170n-wifi
> -evga gtx 1060 SC
> -crucial ballistix sport 2x8gb ddr4 2400
> -corsair sf450 gold psu
> -adata sp550 240GB
> -samsung 850 evo 500GB M.2 slot
> -2tb HDD
> -scythe big shuriken 2 rev. b cpu cooler
> -noctua nf-p12 pwm case fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the SilverStone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter i have 27mm clearence between the cpu fan and psu which is more than enough
> 
> after some cable management...
> 
> 
> temperatures after cpu stress test in closed case


Your mod is great!
How are gpu temperatures? Are you using new or old bios?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> looks like you're talking about the MB169C+. My mobo doesn't have USB 3.1/USB Type C but my graphics card has Display ports. I'm using 980Ti. I mean would the monitor use power from a DP to USB type C?


Yes, because the cable is designed to do that. I'm considering picking one up for LAN parties so I can reduce my equipment.


----------



## Jowersman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Yes, because the cable is designed to do that. I'm considering picking one up for LAN parties so I can reduce my equipment.


Does that monitor have a low enough response time to play non-competitive FPS games? Anything under say 15 or so would work.


----------



## fedex125

I have to decide which gtx 1060 i'll buy for my pc. Someone has mounted MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X or Z? How are temperatures? I'll transport my pc for 200km every week; will i have problems with this big gpu?
Thank you so much.


----------



## fbiocnha

Just finished my first build on this case but still waiting for the ram to arrive cause amazon screwed up the packaging.

Three questions:

1 - Having only the intel stock cooler and an ATX power supply, should the PSU fan be facing down or up?

2 - Is the USB 3.0 plug supposed to go all in or not? At this point i'm unsure if I have a bent pin, might have to check later if it works.

3 - After installing the stock cooler, I figured it was best to change its position, so I took it off for 15 seconds max and put it back on. The thermal paste wasn't dry for sure. It was installed for around 3 minutes until i made the change. Should I have any problems with this?

Thanks


----------



## forgeuk

Hi all,
I joined to follow this forum as i am starting my own SG13 build this week.

Here is my spec:

Motherboard: ASUS Z170i pro gaming
Processor: Intel i5 6600K
Cooling: Cooler Master Seidon 120V ver2 AIO water cooler
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB kit (2x8GB) 3200MHz
PSU: Corsair SF600 with Silverstone SFF to ATX plate
storage: 2 480GB SSD drives
Graphics Card: TBD - thinking about an EVGA GTX1070 SC (waiting for price to fall)

First questions:
Which way up should i mount the PSU?
Should i set up the cooler with the fan on the inside pulling air through the rad?

Thanks F.


----------



## andy2402

Hi All

I'm thinking of buying the SG13, currently have a bitfenix prodigy and I'm off it its too big

However my only concern is whether or not my water cooler and PSU will fit into this case, could anybody advise?

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/MQKQ6X

It wouldn't be the end of the world if the cooler did not, its only a 3 pin and even with gigabyte monitoring software I cant seem to get it quiet its loud as hell even just at idle temps


----------



## fedex125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgeuk*
> 
> Hi all,
> I joined to follow this forum as i am starting my own SG13 build this week.
> 
> Here is my spec:
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170i pro gaming
> Processor: Intel i5 6600K
> Cooling: Cooler Master Seidon 120V ver2 AIO water cooler
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB kit (2x8GB) 3200MHz
> PSU: Corsair SF600 with Silverstone SFF to ATX plate
> storage: 2 480GB SSD drives
> Graphics Card: TBD - thinking about an EVGA GTX1070 SC (waiting for price to fall)
> 
> First questions:
> Which way up should i mount the PSU?
> Should i set up the cooler with the fan on the inside pulling air through the rad?
> 
> Thanks F.


Hi,
you should mount psu with fan down; this configuration helps airflow in the case because psu pulls out hot air from the case.
You should set up cooler with fans that push air into the case through the dust filter; you'll have a good airflow and less dust.
Escuse me if my english isn't so good


----------



## JRGPayne

Hey guys I'm hitting high temps with my motherboard, about 60 degrees on load after 30 min or so of gaming.

I have the Tundra TD03 however only one fan pushing out of the case as I can't get both fans to fit. Only other fan is on my PSU facing upwards.

Any recommendations, will this damage my board? I do have an M.2 SSD mounted at the bottom which runs crazy hot as well. I assume this adds to the heat of the motherboard?

Unfortunately I purchased the quiet model so I don't have the mesh front.


----------



## fleetfeather

Put the fan on the AIO cooler in the pull position. You could try stacking thermal pads to the back of the m.2 drive so that the heat is disapated through the floor of the case too.

Can't say if those Temps will damage a board, or whether the m.2 drive is adding extra heat


----------



## dudewithafez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Hey guys I'm hitting high temps with my motherboard, about 60 degrees on load after 30 min or so of gaming.
> 
> I have the Tundra TD03 however only one fan pushing out of the case as I can't get both fans to fit. Only other fan is on my PSU facing upwards.
> 
> Any recommendations, will this damage my board? I do have an M.2 SSD mounted at the bottom which runs crazy hot as well. I assume this adds to the heat of the motherboard?
> 
> Unfortunately I purchased the quiet model so I don't have the mesh front.


i have the quiet model also but my temps are actually very good. and mobo temps wont differ more than 5-6 degrees between mesh and solid panel.

maybe you can do some cable management and crank up your fans so that they can displace more air.


----------



## fedex125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Hey guys I'm hitting high temps with my motherboard, about 60 degrees on load after 30 min or so of gaming.
> 
> I have the Tundra TD03 however only one fan pushing out of the case as I can't get both fans to fit. Only other fan is on my PSU facing upwards.
> 
> Any recommendations, will this damage my board? I do have an M.2 SSD mounted at the bottom which runs crazy hot as well. I assume this adds to the heat of the motherboard?
> 
> Unfortunately I purchased the quiet model so I don't have the mesh front.


Fan of psu is up or down? You can try to mount PSU with fan down, that configuration extracts hot air from the case; this configuration can help your motherboard extracting hot air arround it.


----------



## Paulie AU

Busted mine back down to an i3 6100 and changed out the 8GB Trident Z 3866 for 16GB Hyper X 2666. With the 760 it is playing BF1 really nicely at 1080p pulling 60 - 80fps on medium settings. Great little thing it is.


----------



## Ssaangg

Heya, I'm in the midst of acquiring parts for my build and am researching for the best cooling configuration for a middle ground between temps and silence.

My build will look something like this:

i7 6700k
R9 Nano
Corsair SF600
850 EVO SSD
16GB RAM

I also have SIlverstones SFX adapter which has some mesh grill for better exhaust(?)

I think I have a couple of options because of the size of the Nano.
Should I go full air cooled with a 140/120mm fan in front, or 120/140mm AIO cooler? And with what configuration, pull or push? PSU fan up or down?
I think that using a 140mm fan/rad might be the best, but would also take away the possibility to add a 3.5" HDD.


----------



## fleetfeather

Never go full ****** air cooled, at least if you can avoid it haha...

An AIO on the CPU will serve your 6700k better than any of the low profile air coolers than fit in the SG13.

The difference between push and pull is negligible. PSU fan down will give your case a more natural air tunnel, but again the difference is quite small since there's so many other ways that incase air can escape (side ventilation holes are numerous).

2.5" HDDs are very common these days, and work well as a quiet form of mass media storage for your TV and Movie rips


----------



## cshenton

Hey, thinking of building in this case and thought I'd post the components here to check if I've missed anything.

Made sure the graphics card is short enough, and it seems like the AIO wont limit how long the GPU can be. Otherwise not sure if any of these components are excessive.

Its intended use is as a HTPC for living room gaming in 4k and VR.


----------



## fleetfeather

^ all components are fine


----------



## lurkingdevil

Hey guys, I am putting together a build on this case and am quite stumped on which GPU type to get. I am going to put a GTX1070 in this. Some say blower style is recommended but some have had success with open air style coolers. Originally I was going to get a MSI GTX1070 with the dual fans but pcpartpicker says it won't fit in this case. Is there a consensus about what kind of cooler would suitable for the case?

As this ties into the overall airflow issue for this case, I would also like some recommendations for the CPU cooler. I was going to go for the H60 pushing air in through the front. However I have been wondering if its plausible to have an open air GPU cooler and the H60 pushing air outside the case? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Icicle

Blower vs. Open air for this case is a matter of where your priorities lie in my opinion. Open air will have lower temps for the GPU, will perform better with higher sustained boost speeds over time (inherent to the usually better cooling design of the open air GPUs). It will also be quieter than blower GPUs.

However, using open air will raise the internal case temps compared to the blower and will be harder on your PSU if you use it as exhaust (recommended if using ATX PSU as other wise there is no optimal outlet for exhaust).

I went with the open air EVGA FTW 1080 in this case knowing that; as in the end, it is the overall gaming performance and relative silence that mattered to me. I'm using Kraken X31 as intake into case and a full ATX PSU (so pretty much worst case scenario for internal case temps)

In my testing, the CPU temps are higher by about 7-8 deg C in this setup than they were in a larger case but I'm perfectly happy with that trade off. Note that even with this supposed worst case setup, I'm still running a full bore OC on both CPU and GPU (see my previous post).

However, I will be exploring an SFX PSU and sleeved cables to improve the internal airflow and reduce weight.


----------



## andy2402

Hi Guys
I just put my first build together, moving across the components in my old case into the SG13.

As part of the swap, I have binned my AIO water cooler as the fan on it was so loud

So I now have a Noctua PWN case fan on intake on my SG13. At the moment I have the stock intel CPU cooler, and I have my PSU I believe upside down, so its fan is facing my MOBO. As I understand it, that means my PSU will be pulling the warm air out the case and exhausting out the back.

However I have just had a concerning thought > The stock intel CPU cooler fan pulls air onto the cooler rather than the other way around, should I be concerned about this to the point I should buy an aftermarket CPU cooler where I can plonk a fan on top so it pulls away from the cooler>

Temps seem ok browsing the web 40 degress. I'm about to fire up Battlefield however :s


----------



## andy2402

Small update

Loaded up a few windows and loaded up BF4 multiplayer, temps around 80 degress peeking at 90, which google tells me is not good

What are the best aftermarket heatsinks I can buy, for what I'm after, also am I best binning whatever fan comes with the cooler and buy a better performing one?


----------



## andy2402

Or would I be better simply reversing the PSU and let the case exhaust passively


----------



## Paulie AU

Can you not just put a better fan on your AIO and ise that? 40 degree idle on a stock intel does seem hot.


----------



## wywywywy

Yea Paulie is right. You have a 120mm Noctua PWM fan already, so why not just put it onto the AIO's radiator?


----------



## animal0307

I'm in. I just finished off my Sugo SG13. It's fully custom water cooled with a custom res and 45mm thick rad. My goal was to make it look completely stock and do zero modding to the case while having a near silent system that can fold 24/7. It's not completely quite because I have non PWN pump and I just bought the kit for Apogee drive. with a fair OC on the 670 the whole system is pretty warm. The GPU maxes below 70C. the CPU idles is in the 60's mostly from being heat washed by the hot water in the loop. MY biggest concerns are the health of the 3.5" storage drive at 40C and the PSU which is thepart of the exhaust for the system and hopefully not overworked. ( I considered the SF650 but my wallet cried)

Hardware:

i5-2500k

Asus PZ77-I-Deluxe

16gb on Mushkin ram

PNY GTX 670

Corsair SF450 SFX PSU

Cooling

XSPC RX 120mm

XSPC GTX full cover GU Block

Swifttech Apogee Drive II

3/8" x 5/8" Norprene tubing

Noctua Industrial 3k

Custom PSU mounted res.













Spoiler: More of the Res


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icicle*
> 
> Blower vs. Open air for this case is a matter of where your priorities lie in my opinion. Open air will have lower temps for the GPU, will perform better with higher sustained boost speeds over time (inherent to the usually better cooling design of the open air GPUs). It will also be quieter than blower GPUs.
> 
> However, using open air will raise the internal case temps compared to the blower and will be harder on your PSU if you use it as exhaust (recommended if using ATX PSU as other wise there is no optimal outlet for exhaust).
> 
> I went with the open air EVGA FTW 1080 in this case knowing that; as in the end, it is the overall gaming performance and relative silence that mattered to me. I'm using Kraken X31 as intake into case and a full ATX PSU (so pretty much worst case scenario for internal case temps)
> 
> In my testing, the CPU temps are higher by about 7-8 deg C in this setup than they were in a larger case but I'm perfectly happy with that trade off. Note that even with this supposed worst case setup, I'm still running a full bore OC on both CPU and GPU (see my previous post).
> 
> However, I will be exploring an SFX PSU and sleeved cables to improve the internal airflow and reduce weight.


Thanks.

Performance and silence are a priority to me as well. In this case I will go with the EVGA 1070 FTW. I am indeed going with a ATX PSU (CX750M, getting from friend).


----------



## andy2402

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Yea Paulie is right. You have a 120mm Noctua PWM fan already, so why not just put it onto the AIO's radiator?


My AIO cooler seems to be a complete AIO cooler, although I can detached the fan, there is a separate cable that attached the cooler which my noctua fan does not have

If I was to use the AIO, what is the exhaust? passive I presume

Note I have swapped the PSU around so it is not exhaust and temps are slightly worse (1 degree),

Has anybody any experience of my AIO am I missing something

ALso has anybody experience of the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet has a descent review on TomsHardware


----------



## andy2402

http://www.techspot.com/products/cooling/antec-kuhler-h2o-650-cpu-cooler.97026/
yes fan cannot be replaced

However given its likely going to cool the CPU way better than any air solution, perhaps I could buy a internal fan controller and set the RPM that way stop it ramping up to 100%

I don't mind spending 40quid on an air cooler, however how much is it really going to reduce my temps by vs the stock intel cooler?

Note I'm still unsure which way round to have the PSU


----------



## wywywywy

If you are spending £40, maybe just get a refurbed Corsair H55 from Scan for £35. Then use two fans for push-pull.

As for the PSU you can very quickly test it out in your configuration. If you don't do the screws up for the PSU and case cover, you can flip it around within seconds in the SG13. Mine is very slightly better with the fan on top.


----------



## Icicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Performance and silence are a priority to me as well. In this case I will go with the EVGA 1070 FTW. I am indeed going with a ATX PSU (CX750M, getting from friend).


It seems that CX750M is a 160mm PSU. So you might not be able to use the hard drive cage. Also, I'm using the Silverstone short cable kit on my PSU which helped a bit though it still is not ideal (ideal for airflow would be short sleeved cables).


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icicle*
> 
> It seems that CX750M is a 160mm PSU. So you might not be able to use the hard drive cage. Also, I'm using the Silverstone short cable kit on my PSU which helped a bit though it still is not ideal (ideal for airflow would be short sleeved cables).


I read that it supports a full ATX PSU (although smaller recommended) so shouldn't interfere with the HDD cage. I may be wrong though. The reason I'm using that PSU is becuase I'm getting it cheap from a friend. He upgraded to an overkill AX1500i and doesn't need the CX750M. If things don't work out I'll buy a SFX PSU.


----------



## bash1987

Hello, I'm considering buying this case so that I can have a powerful small PC that won't be difficult to move from one place to another. I have a few questions that hopefully somebody can help me with.

1. I will be reusing most of the components that are currently in my NZXT manta case, however i will need to buy a shorter rad cpu cooler. I currently have the h100i. Is the H75 a good choice for this case?

2. The H75 has push pull fans, can both be used in this case with an ATX PSU and a 1080 FE GPU?

3. Is it better to have air blowing into the case through the rad or out of the case from the front?

4. Will regular stock PSU cable lengths fit inside the case or do I need to get shorter cables?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andy2402

Arggg so I've just done a boo boo

Purchased the zalman cooler and didn't do my research properly. It seems on my board (z97n wifi) with my corsair vengeance pro Ram _ the cooler will not clear my first ram module.

I don't really want to have to buy more ram, was going to wait a few years until a refresh the system (currently running 2x4gig sticks at 1600) which is the max frequency for the board

So what would you do I can either send the cooler back and try find one which will clear the ram, or I can remove the ram heatsinks ( no overlooks on this build)

What do ppl think? Will I have clearance issues with most of these air coolers in which case should I remove the heatsinks and keep the zalman?


----------



## verytiny

will a semi-modular 160mm psu fit if a 140mm aio is installed?


----------



## shinbagel

delete


----------



## Paulie AU

Nice build shinbagel

Perfect timing you put up your build with a Fury X. I am thinking of adding another to my big rig and was wondering how one would go in my SG13 if Crossfire turns out to be a dog.


----------



## shinbagel

Thanks Paulie. You shouldn't run into run into any issues, it fits perfectly and cable management isn't a problem with an SFX PSU. I'm considering adding some intake fans but haven't figured out how to mount them....


----------



## sugolover

I've just completed my first PC build ever in this amazing little case! Really awesome form factor and I'm very pleased overall!

Here are some more details: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PRLD4D

If anyone has any questions regarding ATX PSU's and air cooling compatibility or any other questions then do ask away!


----------



## kukkaroinen

I came across this little monster:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-140

Any chance fitting this in the SG13 with a short GPU? If anyone with the SG13 could do some measurements









That would make a legendary loop!


----------



## k1n0n3

That EK may fit if the hoses are coming out of the GPU side. A friend has a Kraken X41 with the Gigabyte GTX1070 mini in his. The Kraken is a bit smaller though and the hoses are coming out opposite the GPU side.


----------



## kukkaroinen

Looks like the hoses would be coming out of the opposite side as you mustn't mount the predator with the pump above the res. I was thinking about a full loop with the unit so disassembling it would be necessary anyway. That would allow using 90 degree angles and such to make it fit. My only concern is the length which is stated as 195mm.


----------



## Paulie AU

I think to fit it you would need a little bit of modding to the front. Hoses need to be cpu side to keep the res above the pump.

Also looks like the fan connection would end up in a funny spot too so another slot would need to be cut. Good thing the case is cheap no real problems butchering one.


----------



## andy2402

Could somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong before I blow any more money :s

I've just put a zalman cnps8900 quiet into my sg13 below and played battlefield 4 multiplayer for some time, temps peaked at 80 degrees. This isn't much better than the stock intel cooler I tested. I have the PSU in the normal position pulling in from outside the case. I am confident the cooler is seated right.

Gtx 970 MSI
Ga-Z97 n WIFI
i5 4670
2x4gb ddr3 1600mhz
corsair cx600

My only thoughts are

- There is literally 1mm clearance between the cooler and the PSU, given the zalman is a "flower" design and the fan is inside the cooler, is the lack of PSU clearance making the CPU cooler fan ineffective?

- As above, but this would be the case for any cooler design, would something like the noctua l9i deliver better results?

- Would purchasing an SFX PSU which is "shorter" and provide more clearance do anything for me?

Really pulling my hair out to understand why my temps are so high compared to some on here


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy2402*
> 
> Could somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong before I blow any more money :s
> 
> I've just put a zalman cnps8900 quiet into my sg13 below and played battlefield 4 multiplayer for some time, temps peaked at 80 degrees. This isn't much better than the stock intel cooler I tested. I have the PSU in the normal position pulling in from outside the case. I am confident the cooler is seated right.
> 
> Gtx 970 MSI
> Ga-Z97 n WIFI
> i5 4670
> 2x4gb ddr3 1600mhz
> corsair cx600
> 
> My only thoughts are
> 
> - There is literally 1mm clearance between the cooler and the PSU, given the zalman is a "flower" design and the fan is inside the cooler, is the lack of PSU clearance making the CPU cooler fan ineffective?
> 
> - As above, but this would be the case for any cooler design, would something like the noctua l9i deliver better results?
> 
> - Would purchasing an SFX PSU which is "shorter" and provide more clearance do anything for me?
> 
> Really pulling my hair out to understand why my temps are so high compared to some on here


Do you also get high temps if you take off the case cover?


----------



## andy2402

I took it off when it had run up to 80degrees and the temp dropped to around 75, so yes.

I have a feeling the cooler is unable to get rod of its heat due to fan clearance.

When I tested it all worked I had the sides and cover off and the psu sat on top of the frame and cpu idled at 23 degrees and ramped up to 40 something on battlefield, obviously in that scenario the cooler fan had no issues drawing heat

Thoughts?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy2402*
> 
> I took it off when it had run up to 80degrees and the temp dropped to around 75, so yes.
> 
> I have a feeling the cooler is unable to get rod of its heat due to fan clearance.
> 
> When I tested it all worked I had the sides and cover off and the psu sat on top of the frame and cpu idled at 23 degrees and ramped up to 40 something on battlefield, obviously in that scenario the cooler fan had no issues drawing heat
> 
> Thoughts?


not enough cold air intake.

if you're willing, you can simply mod the PSU's fan, e.g. flip it to intake from the rear.
the PSU's fan side would have to be facing down though, not that its a bad thing however.

imagine it like this but in reverse.


----------



## andy2402

Not sure I follow, I have a noctua pulling cold air in from the front do I need something with higher rpm ?


----------



## andy2402

So in above I'd have both the front and rear as intake ? Would that be OK relying on the hot air dissipating out the sides?


----------



## epic1337

no need for a stronger front-intake fan, it would provide little benefit as the issue in this case is the suffocated heatsink of the CPU.

yes, with the airflow from two intakes (modified PSU + front fan as intakes), it would end up with much better air circulation inside the case.
furthermore, a lot of the users of this case has their PSU's fan facing up, a closed circuit taking air directly from the top perforation.
thus the case actually has no natural exhaust fan, with it's many perforated vents hot air would simply escape, it would have no issues.


----------



## andy2402

Ok cool I might have a tinker with my psu this afternoon look at the fan thanks for the idea , otherwise I was going for a replacement cpu cooler.

On a side note Temps weren't anywhere near as bad on csgo , about 65 degrees


----------



## andy2402

Just to check epic the fan on the psu will be facing my mobo is that right?


----------



## epic1337

yes, it would end up pushing air towards your motherboard and CPU heatsink.


----------



## sugolover

You could just flip the PSU itself and not bother to mod it at all, works great for me. I have a Silverstone AR06 with about 2mm clearance to my PSU and I have the fan facing downwards so most of the time when the PSU fan isn't running the AR06 can get fresh air from above and the front intake fan, I've also had no issues under load when the PSU fan is on, max temp on an i5-6500 while gaming on GTA 5 for 4 hours was 64C. Hope this might help.


----------



## andy2402

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugolover*
> 
> You could just flip the PSU itself and not bother to mod it at all, works great for me. I have a Silverstone AR06 with about 2mm clearance to my PSU and I have the fan facing downwards so most of the time when the PSU fan isn't running the AR06 can get fresh air from above and the front intake fan, I've also had no issues under load when the PSU fan is on, max temp on an i5-6500 while gaming on GTA 5 for 4 hours was 64C. Hope this might help.


Do you have a small PSU?

My issue is my CPU Cooler is not getting any fresh air from above due to clearance, also limited fresh air gets to the top from the front intake. I imagine you cooler is better suited to that setup as your fan is on top of the heatsink so can likely get more air sucked in, compared to mine where the fan is inside the heatsink itself. I did however previously switch the PSU around so the fan was sucking air out the back of my case, it improved under load by about 1 degree so I still had heat issues.

However, I have flipped the PSU fan, and changed it to fan down, and now getting 60 degrees stable on battlefield 4, just measuring idle now looks around 29 degrees CPU with 39 degrees system temp. This setup seems to really work with the zalman. I'm still monitoring temps but fingers crossed this is the solution. many thanks EPIC!

I hope it does work as I can hardly send the cooler back now and get a refund :s, even though I have my suspicions it was sent to me second hand as could make out some thermal paste residue on the cooler!

Ill keep monitoring and post some pics and my build once happy with it


----------



## Darktrooper78

Do you guys think a Corsair HX750 along with a GTX 780 and H60 will fit in this case? Reusing some parts for a build so it would be ideal not having to purchase replacements for these.


----------



## epic1337

HX750 might be too long, depending on whether you plan on using an HDD and push-pull rad.
depends on which GTX780 it is, there are short or long GTX780, triple slot GTX780, and so on.


----------



## Darktrooper78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> HX750 might be too long, depending on whether you plan on using an HDD and push-pull rad.
> depends on which GTX780 it is, there are short or long GTX780, triple slot GTX780, and so on.


It's a reference 780, the cooler will just have a single fan but there will be one HDD.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darktrooper78*
> 
> It's a reference 780, the cooler will just have a single fan but there will be one HDD.


reference 780 will fit.

HX750 is just simply too long.
on the other hand, isn't 750W too much for this setup? even when all parts are OCed i doubt you'd pull 500W.


----------



## Darktrooper78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> reference 780 will fit.
> 
> HX750 is just simply too long.
> on the other hand, isn't 750W too much for this setup? even when all parts are OCed i doubt you'd pull 500W.


It's a cost saving motive since I already have it on hand. Would the Rosewill Capstone-G550 fit?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darktrooper78*
> 
> It's a cost saving motive since I already have it on hand. Would the Rosewill Capstone-G550 fit?


well its not really ideal for this case, HX750 being 200mm long would've required for the HDD bracket to be removed.
PSUs that are too long causes more problems than it would save you money.

i don't see why not, its standard length so it should fit.

this image should give you an idea.


----------



## Darktrooper78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> well its not really ideal for this case, HX750 being 200mm long would've required for the HDD bracket to be removed.
> PSUs that are too long causes more problems than it would save you money.
> 
> i don't see why not, its standard length so it should fit.
> 
> this image should give you an idea.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Idhor

I have always followed this forum but this is my first post. I'm now approaching to make my first mini itx build and i have chosen the SG13. The build will be used for multiple purposes: gaming, developing, hackintosh etc.
Here is a list of things that i need/want:

i5 6600k
GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
Silent as possible. Air vs AIO?
Support for 2 ssd 2.5"
PSU (remember silent)
Nvidia 1060. Which model fits and is silent?
Very little or no OC


----------



## ghosta

all been reading through the thread just trying to pick a 1070 for my sg13 build...

has anyone actually managed to fit a MSI GeForce GTX Armor 1070?


----------



## ghosta

Looking forward to swapping to my sg13


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I have always followed this forum but this is my first post. I'm now approaching to make my first mini itx build and i have chosen the SG13. The build will be used for multiple purposes: gaming, developing, hackintosh etc.
> Here is a list of things that i need/want:
> 
> i5 6600k
> GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> Silent as possible. Air vs AIO?
> Support for 2 ssd 2.5"
> PSU (remember silent)
> Nvidia 1060. Which model fits and is silent?
> Very little or no OC


I have a i5 6500 and cooled it with an AXP-200. I have a full sized PSU, so I had to use the PSU fan to draw air through the heat sink (in place of the low profile fan that comes with the AXP-200) up and out of the case. No overclocking but so far no game has pushed my CPU above the mid 50s, with one stress test i ran once hitting 70 C briefly. And its whisper quiet.

I should mention that my PSU fan is always on however (usually running very slow and quiet), and I havent had a chance to see the longevity of my PSU yet.


----------



## Idhor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> I have a i5 6500 and cooled it with an AXP-200. I have a full sized PSU, so I had to use the PSU fan to draw air through the heat sink (in place of the low profile fan that comes with the AXP-200) up and out of the case. No overclocking but so far no game has pushed my CPU above the mid 50s, with one stress test i ran once hitting 70 C briefly. And its whisper quiet.
> 
> I should mention that my PSU fan is always on however (usually running very slow and quiet), and I havent had a chance to see the longevity of my PSU yet.


Thank you for your contribution!
So if i have understood correctly you are using the axp200 as "passive" without fans on it and you use the PSU to cool both itself and the axp200?

I have in my hands a modular corsair hx520w but i'm thinking to buy a corsair sf450 (sfx adapter?) because i have read that is silent and that the sfx form factor is the best to have more room for cooling and gpu. Someone knows a valid alternative to the sf450 just to have more choice?

For the cpu cooler i really don't know about air vs AIO. I see that a lot of people say that with this case is best an AIO but which one is the quietest? kraken x31? corsair h60? others?

About the 1060 which things i have to check besides the maximum length (which is with an sfx psu?)?
Currently on the store i see those 1060:

MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X
Asus GeForce STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING
Zotac ZT-P10600A-10L GeForce GTX 1060
Zotac ZT-P10600B-10M GeForce GTX 1060 AMP
Asus GeForce TURBO-GTX1060-6G
Asus GeForce DUAL-GTX1060-O6G


----------



## Idhor

I have tried to compile a sample order on the store and i have changed something after seeing some code compiling benchmarks (i'm a programmer and faster builds means more time to work and more money







):

SG 13 mesh front 44€
MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC 180€
i7 6700k 345€
Gskill RipV K2 D4 3200 C14 111€
MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 330€
Silverstone SST-SX600-G Strider SFX 109€
NZXT Kraken X31 96€
What you guys think? There may be cooling/compatibility/size/noise issues?


----------



## SinLord

hey guys

i got my SG13 :3 just waiting on the SFX SX600 and EVGA 1060 SC (itx)

The rest is:

Asrock X99e-ac/itx
I7 5820k
2x 8 Gb aegis 2800mhz
Crucial MX200 M.2 500Gb

The motherboard has a Narrow-ILM, I'm using atm the Dynatron, but maybe the airflow will be to restricted for it when it's all setup? I ordered a CM Seidon 120 V2...but should I think of another AiO?

With this GPU I could fit a 140mm RAD in there, like Corsair H90, but I'd need to get the Asetek Retention Ring Kit for the 2011-v3


----------



## bluegreen

Hello guys, I'm going to make a build with the Sugo SG13, can you check my components and tell me if everything it's fine? Size, compatibility etc.

CPU - Intel i5 6400
HDD - WD Blue 1TB
RAM - Kingston HyperX FURY Black 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 Non-ECC CL14
Front Cooler - Arctic Cooling ARCTIC F12
Power Supply - Corsair Modular CX430M
MB - MSI B150I GAMING PRO AC
Case - Silverstone Sugo SG13
GPU - GTX 1060 6GB (will buy after a few months, I will try to get a version with the right length of course).

Am I missing any small detail? Like any cables or something? It'll be my first build done 100% by me so I'm a bit afraid of missing something lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> Thank you for your contribution!
> So if i have understood correctly you are using the axp200 as "passive" without fans on it and you use the PSU to cool both itself and the axp200?
> 
> I have in my hands a modular corsair hx520w but i'm thinking to buy a corsair sf450 (sfx adapter?) because i have read that is silent and that the sfx form factor is the best to have more room for cooling and gpu. Someone knows a valid alternative to the sf450 just to have more choice?
> 
> For the cpu cooler i really don't know about air vs AIO. I see that a lot of people say that with this case is best an AIO but which one is the quietest? kraken x31? corsair h60? others?
> 
> About the 1060 which things i have to check besides the maximum length (which is with an sfx psu?)?
> Currently on the store i see those 1060:
> 
> MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X
> Asus GeForce STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING
> Zotac ZT-P10600A-10L GeForce GTX 1060
> Zotac ZT-P10600B-10M GeForce GTX 1060 AMP
> Asus GeForce TURBO-GTX1060-6G
> Asus GeForce DUAL-GTX1060-O6G


That is correct. If you get an SFX power supply, you could probably fit the CPU heat sink fan in there as well (though personally I would still flip the fan over and have the PSU drawing air from the motherboard area), and if the AXP-100 is any bit as quality as the 200, I would recommend that one as well. Dont know much about AIO having never owned one, but from what Ive heard, unless you do a custom water loop, you'll get stuck with cheap noisy pumps (others will have a more informed opinion hopefully).

Not sure about the GPU selection, but as long as they are no longer than standard 10.5 inches and no thicker than a regular 2 slot (might get away with .5 inch thicker) it should work. Im looking to get myself a EVGA 1070 FTW which is wider than standard, but from eyeballing my pc and a few opinions online it doesnt look like an issue. If you get an SSD and ditch the HD plate that sits directly over where most GPUs get their power, you could probably go even wider.


----------



## Idhor

I have found an EVGA GTX 1060 SC Gaming at 307€. Any alternative?
Should avoid all other custom open cooled cards? Or is just a precaution?


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I have found an EVGA GTX 1060 SC Gaming at 307€. Any alternative?
> Should avoid all other custom open cooled cards? Or is just a precaution?


I have an EVGA 960 in mine. It runs a bit hot at full load, peaking at 80 C a few times. I made some custom air deflectors to direct the air coming out of the sides of the GPU (top and bottom in the orientation for this case) away from the GPU intake, figuring it will add to the total airflow in the rest of the case and keep the card from cycling its own hot air / prevent any air deadzones - which seemed to bring the temps down about 5 degrees. Ultimately I decided to use custom fan curves however, which did increase the noise level.


----------



## Wadres

I work in KPC Hardware, a high end hardware store in my country (El Salvador), I just built this for a client,:

Specs:
-Case: Silverstone SG13B-Q SUGO mini ITX case
-Processor: Intel Core i5 6500
-Motherboard: ASUS B150i Pro Gaming WIFI/AURA
-RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @2133mhz CL15
-HDD: Seagate desktop 1TB @7200rpm
-Video card: Inno3D iChill GTX 950 ULTRA 2GB GDDR5
-PSU: EVGA 430w 80 plus white
-FAN: ZALMAN F3 FDB 120mm Ultra Quiet


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wadres*
> 
> I work in KPC Hardware, a high end hardware store in my country (El Salvador), I just built this for a client,:
> 
> Specs:
> -Case: Silverstone SG13B-Q SUGO mini ITX case
> -Processor: Intel Core i5 6500
> -Motherboard: ASUS B150i Pro Gaming WIFI/AURA
> -RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @2133mhz CL15
> -HDD: Seagate desktop 1TB @7200rpm
> -Video card: Inno3D iChill GTX 950 ULTRA 2GB GDDR5
> -PSU: EVGA 430w 80 plus white
> -FAN: ZALMAN F3 FDB 120mm Ultra Quiet


How do you close the case with the HDD on top?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> How do you close the case with the HDD on top?


its the opposite, the hdd will be hidden after he flips the drive mount upside down.


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> its the opposite, the hdd will be hidden after he flips the drive mount upside down.


That makes sense. I am building in an SG13 right now and have a CX750M from before. The PSU is 160mm long and giving me a lot of grief. Its impossible to install the 3.5" HDD with this PSU. I probably uninstalled/reinstalled the PSU 6 times yesterday. Should I ditch this PSU and get a SFX.. or ditch the HDD? None of the HDD or PSU are new but I got the psu from a friend for $40.


----------



## Idhor

I have started to build my SG13 with H60 and an old hx520w. The tubes are under a lot of stress and i didn't mounted yet the psu on top of them. Is it normal? Or should i get an sfx psu?


----------



## anak85

Hi there!

What are the chances I can fit a Noctua NH-L12 into the SG13 with a 120mm fan below the radiator? I am not sure that I can fully clear the RAM which is the Corsair Vengeance LPX at 34mm height?

I am using the Corsair SF450 PSU so the height of the NH-L12 radiator shouldn't be a problem.

The board being used is the Asus H170I pro.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> What are the chances I can fir a Noctua NH-L12 into the SG13 with a 120mm fan below the radiator? I am not sure that I can fully clear the RAM which is the Corsair Vengeance LPX at 34mm height?
> 
> I am using the Corsair SF450 PSU so the height of the NH-L12 radiator shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> The board being used is the Asus H170I pro.


technically unless the heatpipe would overlap with the ram kits, the height of ram won't matter.
while the heatsink of VRM and the CPU power are under the heatsink, too tall would cause it to hit the fan.

Asus H170I pro in particular has the socket placed too close to the ram slots.
you would encounter an issue that blocks the 1st dimm slot, only a 19mm mini-dimm would fit.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> ram has nothing much to do on how to fit the NH-L12, but what the board is.
> 
> technically unless the heatpipe would overlap with the ram kits, the height of ram won't matter.
> but the heatsink of VRM and the CPU power are under the heatsink, too tall would cause it to hit the fan.


I saw this build and he managed to get it to fit using the ASRock Z97E-ITX and Crucial Ballistix Sport.

But then I saw this build using a Asus VII Impact and Corsair Vengeance Pro. Here you can see that he can only fit the 92mm fan below the radiator... The Vengeance Pro is 10mm taller than the LPX I plan on using...


----------



## epic1337

its the board's layout, you can fit it just fine if you offset the fan a bit.
don't use the given clips, use tie wires to secure the fan through the heatsink fins.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> its the board's layout, you can fit it just fine if you offset the fan a bit.
> don't use the given clips, use tie wires to secure the fan through the heatsink fins.


Thanks! Are you using the NH-L12 yourself? What temperatures are you getting on your CPU?

Would you recommend a pull or a push setup with the fan below the heatsink?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> technically unless the heatpipe would overlap with the ram kits, the height of ram won't matter.
> while the heatsink of VRM and the CPU power are under the heatsink, too tall would cause it to hit the fan.
> 
> Asus H170I pro in particular has the socket placed too close to the ram slots.
> you would encounter an issue that blocks the 1st dimm slot, only a 19mm mini-dimm would fit.


Ohh, I overlooked this comment. Is that the only orientation of the heat pipes possible in that case?

I have the NCASE M1 and could turn the heat pipes any direction I wanted...

So are you saying it will not work with the Corsair Vengeance LPX?


----------



## epic1337

its the easiest to work with, you can however use it with the heatpipe facing the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Thanks! Are you using the NH-L12 yourself? What temperatures are you getting on your CPU?
> 
> Would you recommend a pull or a push setup with the fan below the heatsink?


push from bottom, specially if you have your PSU intake from inside the case.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> its the easiest to work with, you can however use it with the heatpipe facing the GPU.
> push from bottom, specially if you have your PSU intake from inside the case.


Yes, especially with the gap between the fan and the heat sink (as the heat sink has a cut out for the 92mm fan). I might go for the new A-Series Noctua with a 15mm profile when they come out to allow more room for air to be drawn in from below.

So I don't think the picture you posted will be the only orientation I can place the heat pipes. Do you disagree? Because if so, I have an issue with the Corsair Vengeance LPX...

(Edit: strange but your first answer only showed up once I quoted you)


----------



## epic1337

orientation pretty much dependent on the motherboard, but the best case scenario is to have the heatpipes face the ram.
this is because the heatsink's fins will then be more directly under the PSU, much better airflow path.

its a glitch regarding quoting posts, you need to refresh the page for the updated post to show up.


----------



## nezbrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras2a*
> 
> I already asked this, above. Check the MSI website for the specs -- it says that the 1070 'X' card is 279mm long (10.98")
> 
> So, no, it won't fit, as the SG13 only allows up to 10.5" cards. The EVGA 1070 FTW edition will fit, however! There is a huge backlog of orders on 1070's & 1080's at the moment so you may have to pre-order for when they come back in stock!
> 
> Cheers
> ras


I have the 1070 Gaming in the SG13. It fits - kinda.

You need to remove the end plate or you can't logistically manoeuver the card into the case. You can replace it once the card's inside the case.

You need to temporarily take off the SG13's plastic front panel.

You need to hack out about 1 sq inch of metal from the case (it will be hidden once the front panel is replaced) so that the 8 pin PCIE power connector can be fitted.

Even then it's a very tight fit, there's some massaging when replacing the plastic front panel: you might want to remove/replace/adjust the air filter in the plastic front panel to make it a bit less tight.

But it will fit.

IMG_3946mid.JPG 660k .JPG file


IMG_3953mid.JPG 707k .JPG file


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, does anyone have the MSI GTX 1070 AERO OC in their build? I was thinking of picking one up but I want to know how the thermals/acoustics are. I'm also debating upgrading the 6600k I have to the 6700k as BF1 seems to be pretty CPU intensive. Do you guys think I should do that or just stick to the 6600k/1070?

On a side note, there's a gigabyte gtx 1070 mini itx version which also looks pretty cool. I just don't know how the temps would be with an open air GPU in a small case like this


----------



## Idhor

Yesterday i have completed my build with an ATX psu and temporarily no dedicated gpu, here are some issues:

I cannot use the hd cage on top, the SSD fits but then there is no space for the connectors. PSU too long
24 pin cable too long and partially obstructs the H60 radiator
Front panel HD Audio cable too short i had to let it pass above RAM to not obstruct the PCIe
Front panel USB3 cable too tick and too long partially obstructs the H60 radiator
Without the hd cage on top what is the best place to position a second ssd?
Anyone with similar issues? I'm thinking to buy HD Audio e USB3 front pane cablesl with the right length but i don't know if someone sells them


----------



## SinLord

guyyyyys

need some advice

got my SG13 system up and running with stoopid crazy temps on the CPU...5820k, ikr

sg13
i7 5820k (undervolt -0,120v)
asrock x99 itx
evga gtx 1060 sc
mx200 m.2 ssd
*silverstone sx600-g* - the fan is mounted up, so it sucks air from the outside.....

my cpu cooler is:
Dynatron R31 with a NF-A9 PWM on it (the fan is blowing air against the CPU, so, towards bottom, should be blowing up?)

and case fan is a
NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM

on "idle" use (browser / video watching) I get >60º C and max. something on 73/74º

right now, while typing here and listening to youtube, is 66ºC package...and the cores are inbetween 56º and 60º, check it - https://postimg.org/image/469j9dy8j/

should I try to invert the PSU and pull air from the inside? i guessed I shouldn't because it would be in conflit with the CPU Fan...

either way...i've ordered an Asetek Narrow ILM retainer (should be getting it in 3 weeks), so I can get a NZXT X41 ou a Corsair H90 for this...maybe the NZXT X41 with the variable pump speed (and maybe I can get it for free)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinLord*
> 
> guyyyyys
> 
> need some advice


Don't buy a 140W CPU and slap an airflow-starved rackmount cooler to it...









Should've just waited until you could get the appropriate narrow LGA2011-3 adapter for an AIO cooler.


----------



## SinLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Don't buy a 140W CPU and slap an airflow-starved rackmount cooler to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've just waited until you could get the appropriate narrow LGA2011-3 adapter for an AIO cooler.


yea ikr lol but i had the cpu+mb on another case, with another cooler (one of noctua's i4) and temps were alright...when I swap to the sg13 was thinking of getting a Seidon, but looks like the pump is noisier than x41 or h90...that's why i decided to go for one of those, but for that i need to wait for the retainer :/

regarding the dynatron r31, well...the guy from Dan Case A4 got nice temperatures in is tests, so i figured it would be enough...

yesterday i inverted both the cooler fan and the psu, so it's pulling air from the inside of the case...and the cooler fan is pulling air from the cpu (bottom > up), the temps didn't improve much, but got stable on 59/60º instead of switching from 60/68º

this is for 'package', all cores are runing between 52/56º or around that...oooo well...two more weeks...gonna use my i5 itx instead for those days x)


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinLord*
> 
> yea ikr lol but i had the cpu+mb on another case, with another cooler (one of noctua's i4) and temps were alright...when I swap to the sg13 was thinking of getting a Seidon, but looks like the pump is noisier than x41 or h90...that's why i decided to go for one of those, but for that i need to wait for the retainer :/
> 
> regarding the dynatron r31, well...the guy from Dan Case A4 got nice temperatures in is tests, so i figured it would be enough...
> 
> yesterday i inverted both the cooler fan and the psu, so it's pulling air from the inside of the case...and the cooler fan is pulling air from the cpu (bottom > up), the temps didn't improve much, but got stable on 59/60º instead of switching from 60/68º
> 
> this is for 'package', all cores are runing between 52/56º or around that...oooo well...two more weeks...gonna use my i5 itx instead for those days x)


It's difficult for you because you're using a beastly CPU. I think you may need to go water cooling or see if you can shove something like a Noctua NH-L9x65 in there with a high CFM 140mm fan at the front of the case. Even on my stock i5 6400, I get 40c idle and 60c load with a cryorig C7 and a 120mm fan, albeit running at a maximum of 1500rpm. I'll be BCLK overclocking my i5 soon, so I'll probably have to look in to improving my cooling solution as well.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinLord*
> 
> yea ikr lol but i had the cpu+mb on another case, with another cooler (one of noctua's i4) and temps were alright...when I swap to the sg13 was thinking of getting a Seidon, but looks like the pump is noisier than x41 or h90...that's why i decided to go for one of those, but for that i need to wait for the retainer :/
> 
> regarding the dynatron r31, well...the guy from Dan Case A4 got nice temperatures in is tests, so i figured it would be enough...
> 
> yesterday i inverted both the cooler fan and the psu, so it's pulling air from the inside of the case...and the cooler fan is pulling air from the cpu (bottom > up), the temps didn't improve much, but got stable on 59/60º instead of switching from 60/68º
> 
> this is for 'package', all cores are runing between 52/56º or around that...oooo well...two more weeks...gonna use my i5 itx instead for those days x)


IIRC the Asrock Mobo box includes the adapter to use any of Corsair's H60, 80i and 100i coolers... so you could potentially get one of those first two for your SG13 rebuild.


----------



## SinLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> something like a Noctua NH-L9x65


can't :/ no narrow-ilm mount for it

i'll wait for the retainer and then pick from X41 and H90







maybe the X41...or the one with the shorter tubbin, the X41 has 40cm xP gotta check the H90


----------



## SinLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> IIRC the As rock Mobo box includes the adapter to use any of Corsair's H60, 80i and 100i coolers... so you could potentially get one of those first two for your SG13 rebuild.


yea i though of the H80i but:

didn't find a new H80i nor a used for sale...and i found some1 saying it wasn't 100% compatible, http://www.overclock.net/t/1563658/build-log-slippy-x99-itx-5820k-msi-980-ti-6g-sugo-sg13#post_24157046
Quote:


> Kitguru's review of this motherboard when installing H100i:
> 
> "We pointed out earlier in the review that Corsair's H100i CPU cooler (and units which share a similar waterblock design) function with the narrow ILM bracket that ASRock provides. Installation is not completely straightforward, though.
> 
> Tubing connecting to the pump blocked access to the lower right hold-down screw, so we had to make-do without it. There was also noticeable movement from the waterblock, which resulted in loss of contact with the CPU heatspreader. As such, I decided to improvise some spacers in order to force the waterblock into contact with the CPU.
> 
> Whilst I would not recommend using folded pieces of paper as cooling spacers for 24/7 usage, the improvisation did not cause any issues throughout our testing. CPU temperatures remaining below 80°C even under a 1.3V, 4.4GHz overclocked load on our 5960X chip."


----------



## Arkangel007

Hello!
I am here again, I put a photo of mine








Hi, I'm new here and thought I'd leave my last PC, I'm waiting for the equipment to customize wired PSU as red, when it finished I put photos.

Sugo SG13
Asus z170 Gaming
Intel I5 6600k to 4.4
DDR4 to 3200
3x ssd samsung 850 evo 256GB
1x 500gb 5400 RPM
Corsair H75
Corsair AX860
Gigabyte G1 1070 GTX


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinLord*
> 
> yea i though of the H80i but:
> 
> didn't find a new H80i nor a used for sale...and i found some1 saying it wasn't 100% compatible, http://www.overclock.net/t/1563658/build-log-slippy-x99-itx-5820k-msi-980-ti-6g-sugo-sg13#post_24157046


Oh, that's pretty lame then. Definitely would have thought they would put more effort into ensure the bracket was usable...


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know of some good, small duffel bags that I can use to carry this case on an airplane?


----------



## Chuck38

Hey guys, so I'm planning on building a small PC with the SG13 and I was wondering if y'all could take a look at my specs and tell me everything will work ok and fit.

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500
CPU Cooler: Stock cooler probably. Heard it's OK.
Motherboard: MSI H170I Pro AC
Memory: Kingston HyperX DDR4-2133 (2x4GB)
Storage: 1 Crucial 240GB SSD, 1 PNY 120 GB SSD
Video Card: MSI R9 380 4GB
Case: Silverstone SG13 (With the mesh front for better airflow)
PSU EVGA 750w G2

The case doesn't officially support both the PSU and the GPU, but I have read that it is possible. If I remove the top storage bracket I should be able to fit the PSU without to much trouble, is this true? And then I could mount one SSD on the bottom mount and stack the second one on top with velcro? I'm not sure how that would work, but I think I've seen someone do it.

As for the GPU, I've seen some videos where they have been able to fit a MSI GTX 970 which is supposedly 10.59" and my 380 is 10.55" so I think that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck38*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'm planning on building a small PC with the SG13 and I was wondering if y'all could take a look at my specs and tell me everything will work ok and fit.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6500
> CPU Cooler: Stock cooler probably. Heard it's OK.
> Motherboard: MSI H170I Pro AC
> Memory: Kingston HyperX DDR4-2133 (2x4GB)
> Storage: 1 Crucial 240GB SSD, 1 PNY 120 GB SSD
> Video Card: MSI R9 380 4GB
> Case: Silverstone SG13 (With the mesh front for better airflow)
> PSU EVGA 750w G2
> 
> The case doesn't officially support both the PSU and the GPU, but I have read that it is possible. If I remove the top storage bracket I should be able to fit the PSU without to much trouble, is this true? And then I could mount one SSD on the bottom mount and stack the second one on top with velcro? I'm not sure how that would work, but I think I've seen someone do it.
> 
> As for the GPU, I've seen some videos where they have been able to fit a MSI GTX 970 which is supposedly 10.59" and my 380 is 10.55" so I think that shouldn't be a problem.


Why don't you go for a Corsair SF600? It should be more than enough for your system and is really tiny, giving you much more CPU clearance and space for the SSDs. I have the SF450 and love it!

Stock fan can be loud! Go for the Noctua L9x65 (made possible by the SF650 PSU)

The GPU should fit if you use a 120mm fan at the front.


----------



## Chuck38

I don't think I mentioned this, but I already have the PSU running in my current system and I'd really like to reuse it instead of buying a new one.

Will it fit?


----------



## anak85

Linus managed to fit a Titan X with 266,7mm in the case and there is a very small amount of space left. So the MSI R9 380 with 268mm length should just about fit... no guarantees though.

I personally do not think the PSU will fit. Look at this video. They are using a 160mm length PSU and yours is 180mm. I think that will be way too crammed for an SFX system.






Personally, I'd go for a Corsair SF600 with an Nvidia GTX 1060 and a quiet CPU cooler. The GTX 1060 has better results than the R9 380 and you can get a shorter version.

Also, I am using the i5 6600K and happily have it overclocked to 4,5Ghz. Maybe worth the extra 30€...


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck38*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'm planning on building a small PC with the SG13 and I was wondering if y'all could take a look at my specs and tell me everything will work ok and fit.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6500
> CPU Cooler: Stock cooler probably. Heard it's OK.
> Motherboard: MSI H170I Pro AC
> Memory: Kingston HyperX DDR4-2133 (2x4GB)
> Storage: 1 Crucial 240GB SSD, 1 PNY 120 GB SSD
> Video Card: MSI R9 380 4GB
> Case: Silverstone SG13 (With the mesh front for better airflow)
> PSU EVGA 750w G2
> 
> The case doesn't officially support both the PSU and the GPU, but I have read that it is possible. If I remove the top storage bracket I should be able to fit the PSU without to much trouble, is this true? And then I could mount one SSD on the bottom mount and stack the second one on top with velcro? I'm not sure how that would work, but I think I've seen someone do it.
> 
> As for the GPU, I've seen some videos where they have been able to fit a MSI GTX 970 which is supposedly 10.59" and my 380 is 10.55" so I think that shouldn't be a problem.


Think that 480 card is 1mm longer than my 390 so I think should be okay as seems SG13 has a little more space behind front panel than my SG05. Worst case may need to sand/dremel back of front panel a little.

Would recommend an sfx psu as it's already pretty tight getting everything in. My Silverstone ST45SF has been fine so might be a cheaper option if you don't need the latest and greatest.


----------



## Chuck38

Thanks for the suggestions and info.

I think if I'm gonna have to get a new PSU, then I might as well get a Silverstone RVZ02, which I much prefer over the SG13.

Again, thanks for all the posts. I might have actually gone and bought everything without you guys, that would have been a nightmare!


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck38*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and info.
> 
> I think if I'm gonna have to get a new PSU, then I might as well get a Silverstone RVZ02, which I much prefer over the SG13.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the posts. I might have actually gone and bought everything without you guys, that would have been a nightmare!


No problem!


----------



## bichael

Sounds like a good call. Have thought about going to an RVZ02 myself, as much as I love my SG05 it's a pain to access everything and the RVZ02 looks very well thought out from that perspective.


----------



## hrockh

I've connected it via Bluetooth, works surprisingly well. also it looks super pretty :3


----------



## abdidas

I need a new gpu, my ageing GTX 550ti is not cutting it any more and the thing is noisy even when idle I can hear it blowing (it's open fan). I need something quiet


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck38*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and info.
> 
> I think if I'm gonna have to get a new PSU, then I might as well get a Silverstone RVZ02, which I much prefer over the SG13.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the posts. I might have actually gone and bought everything without you guys, that would have been a nightmare!


Hey, just saying I bought an RVZ02 originally and then changed to an SG13. If you want the absolute most portable machine, the SG13 is the way to go. I wanted to take my RVZ02 in a backpack, but couldn't find one big enough. The SG13 will fit in most small duffel bags with room to spare. Just a thought!


----------



## Chuck38

Well, now I'm actually looking into the NCASE M1. Looks really nice, but I am gonna keep the SG13 in my options. It's gonna be awhile until I can afford an upgrade anyways. Just looking around for the time being.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> That makes sense. I am building in an SG13 right now and have a CX750M from before. The PSU is 160mm long and giving me a lot of grief. Its impossible to install the 3.5" HDD with this PSU. I probably uninstalled/reinstalled the PSU 6 times yesterday. Should I ditch this PSU and get a SFX.. or ditch the HDD? None of the HDD or PSU are new but I got the psu from a friend for $40.


For a computer this small, it almost begs to have 100% SSD storage. That being said, I still use a SSHD which I had to make some custom brackets to install, and if you do get a 140mm PSU, the top metal part braces against the front of it nicely making it feel really rigid - Like youre pushing against something solid when you attach the power cord to the back rather than just 4 tiny screws.


----------



## abdidas

Does anyone know if the Palit Jetstream/Gamerock or other 2.5 slot graphics cards will fit in the sg13?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck38*
> 
> Well, now I'm actually looking into the NCASE M1. Looks really nice, but I am gonna keep the SG13 in my options. It's gonna be awhile until I can afford an upgrade anyways. Just looking around for the time being.[/
> 
> I,ve got the NCASE and absolutely love it. But you would need the SFX Corsair PSU for that. Ive got 2x120mm and 2x140mm fans in it and the system is silent. Only under heavy gaming can you hear if it's even on.


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> For a computer this small, it almost begs to have 100% SSD storage. That being said, I still use a SSHD which I had to make some custom brackets to install, and if you do get a 140mm PSU, the top metal part braces against the front of it nicely making it feel really rigid - Like youre pushing against something solid when you attach the power cord to the back rather than just 4 tiny screws.


I eventually bought a Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU which I believe is 130mm. I was able to then install the HDD. However... the HDD ended up being the loudest thing in my PC and after a day I just took it out. I'm not sure I understand how the top metal braces against the front?


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I want to overclock my 6600k to 4.2-4.4. What air cooler do you guys recommend for this? I'm going to swap my AXP100 as it touches a wifi I/o port. I was thinking of the big shuriken b2 or silverstone AR06. Also to note, I have my CPU fan flipped so that it pulls air up into the PSU. So, I need a cooler that can have its fan flipped. Thanks!


----------



## abdidas

Got the EVGA FTW edition, it's huge but I managed to squeeze it in although it did scratch up my samsung ssd on the bottom.

On the plus note, I found out there was plastic covering one of the heatsinks on my asus motherboard as well as my 3.5" hdd being the cause of a lot of noise.

PC is so quiet now.

POOR SSD THOUGH


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*
> 
> I eventually bought a Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU which I believe is 130mm. I was able to then install the HDD. However... the HDD ended up being the loudest thing in my PC and after a day I just took it out. I'm not sure I understand how the top metal braces against the front?




Sorry, guess it was kind of a vague comment. I meant that with a 140mm PSU, the top bracket sits flush against the front of the PSU, to the point where you have to really push against the PSU to get the screws for the bracket in. Between this and the brace on the right side of the case (which I added a strip of foam to) my PSU is well secured.


----------



## Icicle

Has anyone had success finding a good padded carry case for the SG13? I know that there used to be the Sugo pack but it is both discontinued and too large for the SG13.

I'm thinking something like this (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GYIJPY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER) but large enough to snugly fit the SG13.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to overclock my 6600k to 4.2-4.4. What air cooler do you guys recommend for this? I'm going to swap my AXP100 as it touches a wifi I/o port. I was thinking of the big shuriken b2 or silverstone AR06. Also to note, I have my CPU fan flipped so that it pulls air up into the PSU. So, I need a cooler that can have its fan flipped. Thanks!


I'd go for a NT06 Pro http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368
Also, I think it would be best for this config to use a good 120mm intake at the front, to bring in fresh air.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> What air cooler do you guys recommend for this?


One of the big air towers that doesn't fit in this case


----------



## fleetfeather

Sorry for the double post here, but I think people really overestimate the air cooling potential of this case.

For fun, I put a 35W CPU in the SG13 yesterday, and paired it with a 65W cooler. Despite being paired with an adequate cooler (designed to handle nearly double the TDP of the CPU being used), the CPU still hits 80C under XTU stress. For reference, that same CPU and cooler combination on an open air test bench won't even hit 50C under XTU stress. During both scenarios, the ambient was 22C.

Pairing an 88W or 65W i7 with an air cooler in the SG13 is not a smart choice - regardless of the thermal disapation capabilities of the air cooler you use - because the case design is not well suited to the task. This case was designed for AIO cooling, which it excels at.


----------



## anak85

Any idea if I can fit a Noctua NF-A15 in the front of the case if using a short GPU?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry for the double post here, but I think people really overestimate the air cooling potential of this case.
> 
> For fun, I put a 35W CPU in the SG13 yesterday, and paired it with a 65W cooler. Despite being paired with an adequate cooler (designed to handle nearly double the TDP of the CPU being used), the CPU still hits 80C under XTU stress. For reference, that same CPU and cooler combination on an open air test bench won't even hit 50C under XTU stress. During both scenarios, the ambient was 22C.
> 
> Pairing an 88W or 65W i7 with an air cooler in the SG13 is not a smart choice - regardless of the thermal disapation capabilities of the air cooler you use - because the case design is not well suited to the task. This case was designed for AIO cooling, which it excels at.


What fan were you using in the front of the case during your test? Because your result shows that there isn't enough fresh air in comparison to the open bench test I guess.

Which way was the PSU intake facing ad well?

And what CPU cooler just out of curiosity?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry for the double post here, but I think people really overestimate the air cooling potential of this case.
> 
> For fun, I put a 35W CPU in the SG13 yesterday, and paired it with a 65W cooler. Despite being paired with an adequate cooler (designed to handle nearly double the TDP of the CPU being used), the CPU still hits 80C under XTU stress. For reference, that same CPU and cooler combination on an open air test bench won't even hit 50C under XTU stress. During both scenarios, the ambient was 22C.
> 
> Pairing an 88W or 65W i7 with an air cooler in the SG13 is not a smart choice - regardless of the thermal disapation capabilities of the air cooler you use - because the case design is not well suited to the task. This case was designed for AIO cooling, which it excels at.


For fun, I ran XTU on my i5-6500 with a AXP-100R doesn't get over 53C. So sorry, but I don't agree with you.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry for the double post here, but I think people really overestimate the air cooling potential of this case.
> 
> For fun, I put a 35W CPU in the SG13 yesterday, and paired it with a 65W cooler. Despite being paired with an adequate cooler (designed to handle nearly double the TDP of the CPU being used), the CPU still hits 80C under XTU stress. For reference, that same CPU and cooler combination on an open air test bench won't even hit 50C under XTU stress. During both scenarios, the ambient was 22C.
> 
> Pairing an 88W or 65W i7 with an air cooler in the SG13 is not a smart choice - regardless of the thermal disapation capabilities of the air cooler you use - because the case design is not well suited to the task. This case was designed for AIO cooling, which it excels at.


I'm using an AXP-100 with a 6600k OC'd to 4.3 GHz and my average temperatures during the x264 OCN stress test were around 68 degrees (I tested this overnight). I have a Noctua 120 mm fan as intake at the front. During gaming, I usually see high 50's to low 60's. I have the CPU fan configured so that it pulls air up into the PSU and exhausts out the back. I've had this configuration for a while and never ran into heating problems. I also use a 1070 FE to prevent any excess build up of heat inside the case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> What fan were you using in the front of the case during your test? Because your result shows that there isn't enough fresh air in comparison to the open bench test I guess.
> 
> Which way was the PSU intake facing ad well?
> 
> And what CPU cooler just out of curiosity?


A Gentle Typhoon @ 1450RPM, with pedantic cable management.

PSU direction can be either way, won't make a difference to results.

Noctua's L9i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> For fun, I ran XTU on my i5-6500 with a AXP-100R doesn't get over 53C. So sorry, but I don't agree with you.


Your SG13 sounds loud


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A Gentle Typhoon @ 1450RPM, with pedantic cable management.
> 
> PSU direction can be either way, won't make a difference to results.
> 
> Noctua's L9i
> Your SG13 sounds loud


Nope, it's not. It's no louder than when I had a H80i on my 3770k, or my custom loop on my 980 and 3770k.

I'm using the stock fan that comes with the cooler, as you can see, it doesn't go above 30dB by spec. TweakTown tested it and it didn't go over 39dB for them, but I could barely hear mine. It's a lot more quiet than my blower on a 1080.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A Gentle Typhoon @ 1450RPM, with pedantic cable management.
> 
> PSU direction can be either way, won't make a difference to results.
> 
> Noctua's L9i


I am planning a be quiet 140mm fan with 104m³ per minute air flow. The Gentle Typhoon has 78m³.

Also I plan on using a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.

I am hoping this will have some better results than what you achieved...


----------



## anak85

Still noone who tested the Noctua NF-A 15 in this case?

I am using one in my NCASE and love it. Would really like to fit one in this case for a friend.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Any idea if I can fit a Noctua NF-A15 in the front of the case if using a short GPU?


define short gpu? short to me is, the ITX cards on the market, which would present no issues, i did however use a 140mm fan with my G1 Gaming 390 before i switch over to a FE 1070.

Maybe that might help?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> define short gpu? short to me is, the ITX cards on the market, which would present no issues, i did however use a 140mm fan with my G1 Gaming 390 before i switch over to a FE 1070.
> 
> Maybe that might help?


short cards are supposedly <9" (<228mm), or less than MATX/ATX motherboard length.
ITX cards are supposedly <7" (<177mm), or less than ITX motherboard length.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> define short gpu? short to me is, the ITX cards on the market, which would present no issues, i did however use a 140mm fan with my G1 Gaming 390 before i switch over to a FE 1070.
> 
> Maybe that might help?


Yes, I mean ITX card. So a 150mm fan is ok then?


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Yes, I mean ITX card. So a 150mm fan is ok then?


i couldnt imagine why it wouldn't, especially with a card with that length.

make up a template to test prior to fitting / purchase (unless you already own it) if you have concerns


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Your SG13 sounds loud


I am using an i5 6500 (non k, non OC'd) with an AXP-200 with *no CPU fan*, only passively cooled by my PSU which i have pulling air from the case. It rarely hits 50 C on games.

I know Im not overclocking, but I have a 1070 FTW (non-blower), dust filters on all sides, ambient temp around 26 C, and again no CPU heat sink fan; really all the cards stacked against it; and with intel XTU and Valley Benchmark running together the CPU hit 57 a hand full of times. I could hear my GPU fans chugging at just under 60% cause I like to keep my GPU under 60 C, but as far as I could tell my PSU wasnt throwing out that much air so it should be quiet without the GPU noise.

The case seems to breath fine IMO


----------



## hungpig83

Hey guys, I have less than 24 hours to decide whether buying this case or not. So, I have some question need to be clarified.
1, Can SG13 carry non-modular ATX PSU , with intel stock cooler, 1x3.5mm + 1x2.5mm HDD ?
2, My Card Dimension is around 24 x 12.1 x 4 (cm), will it fit ?


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hungpig83*
> 
> Hey guys, I have less than 24 hours to decide whether buying this case or not. So, I have some question need to be clarified.
> 1, Can SG13 carry non-modular ATX PSU , with intel stock cooler, 1x3.5mm + 1x2.5mm HDD ?
> 2, My Card Dimension is around 24 x 12.1 x 4 (cm), will it fit ?


1. Would be a super cramped build. Silverstone recommends 140mm psu due to the cable connections. Is there a particular power supply you have in mind?
2. What is the card exactly? I do not foresee any issues fitting that card into the case with those measurements.

edit: the card, is it a dual slot or 2.5 slot card?


----------



## hungpig83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> 1. Would be a super cramped build. Silverstone recommends 140mm psu due to the cable connections. Is there a particular power supply you have in mind?
> 2. What is the card exactly? I do not foresee any issues fitting that card into the case with those measurements.
> 
> edit: the card, is it a dual slot or 2.5 slot card?


Hi MashedPotato1, I'm planning to build for my friend a case as a gift.
The GPU am going to use is XFX Radeon RX 470 RS Triple X (dual slot) and the PSU is Thermaltake TR2 S 550W.
Most of the components are on the way, only the case which I want to use is core v1 is not in stock.Therefore, I am thinking of sg13 as a replacement.I think it never is a problem of messy wire around, as long as the PSU and the 3.5 HHD fit in the case


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hungpig83*
> 
> Hi MashedPotato1, I'm planning to build for my friend a case as a gift.
> The GPU am going to use is XFX Radeon RX 470 RS Triple X (dual slot) and the PSU is Thermaltake TR2 S 550W.
> Most of the components are on the way, only the case which I want to use is core v1 is not in stock.Therefore, I am thinking of sg13 as a replacement.I think it never is a problem of messy wire around, as long as the PSU and the 3.5 HHD fit in the case


would be a tight squeeze to fit it all in but would go in there. the psu and hdd would be close together.
the gpu would fit fine if thats the one used

I used to own a core v1, and moved down to the sg13. One thing i liked about the V1 was the ease of cable management, but cooling in that case is so limited for its size and a lot space and potential wasted in that case. A lot of retailers where i am seem to have replaced it with the Suppressor F1 so that might be the situation where you are also.


----------



## hungpig83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> would be a tight squeeze to fit it all in but would go in there. the psu and hdd would be close together.
> the gpu would fit fine if thats the one used
> 
> I used to own a core v1, and moved down to the sg13. One thing i liked about the V1 was the ease of cable management, but cooling in that case is so limited for its size and a lot space and potential wasted in that case. A lot of retailers where i am seem to have replaced it with the Suppressor F1 so that might be the situation where you are also.


I think I will go with SG13 since it fit and available. I cant find any Suppressor F1 case around my place.Anyways, thank you very much


----------



## anak85

What are your thoughts on fitting the 95W AMD near-silent stock CPU cooler? It is 60mm tall. I plan on using an ATX PSU. What clearance between fan and CPU can I epxect?


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> What are your thoughts on fitting the 95W AMD near-silent stock CPU cooler? It is 60mm tall. I plan on using an ATX PSU. What clearance between fan and CPU can I epxect?


I have a 60mm heat sink in mine, it fits with about 1 to 2mm gap to the PSU. Good if you have your PSU and heat sink fan both drawing air up from the mobo, no so good if you have the PSU drawing air from the top

Not sure how well a pull config works on a stock cooler tho...


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> I have a 60mm heat sink in mine, it fits with about 1 to 2mm gap to the PSU. Good if you have your PSU and heat sink fan both drawing air up from the mobo, no so good if you have the PSU drawing air from the top
> 
> Not sure how well a pull config works on a stock cooler tho...


hmm.. it definitely doesn't sound ideal.

I am considering the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B as an alternative. That has a height of 58mm. Not exactly a huge improvement of the spacing between the PSU and the cooler. What would you choose if you were on a tight budget?

Also, what are you using / what temps are you getting with your system?

Edit: Other people said that the PSU facing downwards is a terrible idea. Do you think they had the fans working against eachother and not with the CPU fan in a pull configuration?


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> hmm.. it definitely doesn't sound ideal.
> 
> I am considering the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B as an alternative. That has a height of 58mm. Not exactly a huge improvement of the spacing between the PSU and the cooler. What would you choose if you were on a tight budget?
> 
> Also, what are you using / what temps are you getting with your system?
> 
> Edit: Other people said that the PSU facing downwards is a terrible idea. Do you think they had the fans working against eachother and not with the CPU fan in a pull configuration?


Not sure, but having fans work against each other with the little clearance there is sounds like a terrible idea. While I was never able to get a consensus online when I was shopping as to "fresh air PSU/downdraft CPU" vs both pulling air up from the mobo area, my personal experience of it has been fine with the pull config.

Im running an AXP-200 (no cpu fan) with an ATX PSU (Corsair CX500M) that has a fan thats always running, pulling air thru the heat sink. Temps stay under 50C in games, run up to high 50s when running stress tests on my non-OC i5 5500

I was considering the scythe as well when I was shopping, seems like a good choice from everything Ive read about it


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> Not sure, but having fans work against each other with the little clearance there is sounds like a terrible idea. While I was never able to get a consensus online when I was shopping as to "fresh air PSU/downdraft CPU" vs both pulling air up from the mobo area, my personal experience of it has been fine with the pull config.
> 
> Im running an AXP-200 (no cpu fan) with an ATX PSU (Corsair CX500M) that has a fan thats always running, pulling air thru the heat sink. Temps stay under 50C in games, run up to high 50s when running stress tests on my non-OC i5 5500
> 
> I was considering the scythe as well when I was shopping, seems like a good choice from everything Ive read about it


That sounds like an interesting solution. I am planning on using the CX450M PSU and didn't realize it doesn't have a silent mode like other PSUs from Corsair. In my other build I have a SF450 and I have never seen the fan turn on.

According to Johnny Guru the PSU fan runs at around 800rpm up to 75% load. Do you have a similar experience? Having the CPU cooler fan at a fixed speed is no issue in your opinion? Or is there space to mount a fan below the CPU heatsink?

Edit: Just realized there is no space below the heat sink...

Do you have a picture of the spacing between the PSU and the heat sink you could send me? I'd be very intersted to see the clearance...


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> That sounds like an interesting solution. I am planning on using the CX450M PSU and didn't realize it doesn't have a silent mode like other PSUs from Corsair. In my other build I have a SF450 and I have never seen the fan turn on.
> 
> According to Johnny Guru the PSU fan runs at around 800rpm up to 75% load. Do you have a similar experience? Having the CPU cooler fan at a fixed speed is no issue in your opinion? Or is there space to mount a fan below the CPU heatsink?
> 
> Edit: Just realized there is no space below the heat sink...
> 
> Do you have a picture of the spacing between the PSU and the heat sink you could send me? I'd be very intersted to see the clearance...





The PSU is never idle, but it does spin up once the computer starts going under load, which works nicely. Im very happy with how it turned out, I wanted to use as much room under the PSU for heat sink surface area as possible. One thing, the heat sink needs to be directly below the PSU fan intake, and to get it that way I actually had to drill some holes in the back of my case to fit the AXP-200 in that particular configuration with the mobo im using (EVGA z170 stinger).



If youre going this route, proceed at your own risk, Im not sure how the results will be affected if anything is changed (for instance if the heat pipes and the first fin on the heat sink werent facing front and exposed to fresh air from the front case fan). That being said, temps seem low enough that there may be some room for divergence.

Otherwise, going with a CPU fan is a good way to have a more of a guaranteed result, tho again use some common sense with airflow. Make sure theres a good way for fresh air to get in and for hot air to get out.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU is never idle, but it does spin up once the computer starts going under load, which works nicely. Im very happy with how it turned out, I wanted to use as much room under the PSU for heat sink surface area as possible. One thing, the heat sink needs to be directly below the PSU fan intake, and to get it that way I actually had to drill some holes in the back of my case to fit the AXP-200 in that particular configuration with the mobo im using (EVGA z170 stinger).
> 
> 
> 
> If youre going this route, proceed at your own risk, Im not sure how the results will be affected if anything is changed (for instance if the heat pipes and the first fin on the heat sink werent facing front and exposed to fresh air from the front case fan). That being said, temps seem low enough that there may be some room for divergence.
> 
> Otherwise, going with a CPU fan is a good way to have a more of a guaranteed result, tho again use some common sense with airflow. Make sure theres a good way for fresh air to get in and for hot air to get out.


I like the solution!

Why are you not orientating the fins of the heat sink 90° turned so that the case fan can blow the air between them?

Also, I wouldn't like to drill holes in the back of the case for the heat pipes unless necessary. Is there no way around that?


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> I like the solution!
> 
> Why are you not orientating the fins of the heat sink 90° turned so that the case fan can blow the air between them?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't like to drill holes in the back of the case for the heat pipes unless necessary. Is there no way around that?


Thanks!

I had initially planned on having the heat sink 90° like you say, but either the ends of the heat pipes hit the GPU or went significantly thru the side of the case on the other side. In fact, the only way if did fit was with the heat pipes tips towards the front, which not only concerned me because the back area was gonna be the hottest part of the heat sink and wasnt going to get much airflow, but also because it left the majority of the heat sink hanging out in front of the PSU and not under where I needed it to be.

Ultimately I like how it ended up as, like I say, the case fan is pushing air right up against the heat pipes and that first (theoretically hottest) heat sink fin, as well as it forces air around the sides helping keep airflow on various parts of the mobo. Thats not to say it wouldnt work in any other orientation, it might in fact work better the way you suggest, I just havent tried it to check results.

I believe the exact location of the CPU depends on the Mobo, and that a different mobo would be able to fit the heat sink in different orrientations. I know that for this orientation and the EVGA z170 stinger, holes in the back are necessary (but just barely as you can see by the pics). Also, it goes about as far out the back as it did into my GPU, so if you find some site that has CPU location specs, find one thats slightly farther up or forward if that makes sense.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I had initially planned on having the heat sink 90° like you say, but either the ends of the heat pipes hit the GPU or went significantly thru the side of the case on the other side. In fact, the only way if did fit was with the heat pipes tips towards the front, which not only concerned me because the back area was gonna be the hottest part of the heat sink and wasnt going to get much airflow, but also because it left the majority of the heat sink hanging out in front of the PSU and not under where I needed it to be.
> 
> Ultimately I like how it ended up as, like I say, the case fan is pushing air right up against the heat pipes and that first (theoretically hottest) heat sink fin, as well as it forces air around the sides helping keep airflow on various parts of the mobo. Thats not to say it wouldnt work in any other orientation, it might in fact work better the way you suggest, I just havent tried it to check results.
> 
> I believe the exact location of the CPU depends on the Mobo, and that a different mobo would be able to fit the heat sink in different orrientations. I know that for this orientation and the EVGA z170 stinger, holes in the back are necessary (but just barely as you can see by the pics). Also, it goes about as far out the back as it did into my GPU, so if you find some site that has CPU location specs, find one thats slightly farther up or forward if that makes sense.


Then maybe the Cryorig C1 would be a perfect fit. It has the same height as your heat sink and is 6mm shorter. Alternatively I could get a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B and have the air blowing into the PSU.

I check the layout of your motherboard and the one I plan on using and then seem very similar.

This is going to be a build for a friend with a tight budget. Personally, I would go for the Corsair SF450 PSU and use a Noctua NH-L12 with the 120mm fan below the heat sink or attach a slim 120mm . fan. But since he is going to use a budget CPU, that kind of cooling power is totally unnecessary.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Then maybe the Cryorig C1 would be a perfect fit. It has the same height as your heat sink and is 6mm shorter. Alternatively I could get a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B and have the air blowing into the PSU.
> 
> I check the layout of your motherboard and the one I plan on using and then seem very similar.
> 
> This is going to be a build for a friend with a tight budget. Personally, I would go for the Corsair SF450 PSU and use a Noctua NH-L12 with the 120mm fan below the heat sink or attach a slim 120mm . fan. But since he is going to use a budget CPU, that kind of cooling power is totally unnecessary.


I hadnt seen that Cryorig C1, nice find. If it is 60mm tall without the fan it should be just about perfect for a build like mine. Being that each build like this is experimental in nature, it might be handy to have some kind of control as a reference. If youre interested, heres a list of everything that I can think of that could affect my CPU temps, and the temps Im getting.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Heat Pipes* - Like I said, the base of my heat pipes (where they come off the CPU) are facing forward. I think most orientations should work, but being that this will be the hotter side of the heat sink, I would keep it away from the back of the case and the GPU. The right side of the case has ventilation which should work nice for a 90° orientation.

*Convection* - the AXP-200 uses a low profile (non-pressure optimized) fan, so its fins are spread further apart. Because of this, places like fanlesstech think the cooler could actually cool a 35W cpu without anything mechanically moving the air (http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/06/exclusive-thermalright-axp-200.html). Also, Linus mentions PSU passive cooling for the AXP-100 in one of his videos (



 at the 5:00 mark). While convection probably means very little once a fan is moving air, I figured Id mention it, and the Cryorig you mentioned seems to share this trait.

*Incidental GPU airflow* - Despite everyone recommending a blower style GPU, I have an open air style GPU (EVGA 1070 FTW) which i used some weather stripping to attempt to seal off the exhaust area from the intake area. Also, I use a custom fan curve that idles the GPU at 40% fan speed. This means that even while idle, the air being pushed out the bottom of the GPU is, at least somewhat, traveling underneath the motherboard. Im not sure if this helps or hurts tho.

*Dust filters* - have DIY filters on both sides and the top. Got the fabric from a fabric store, much thicker than the mosquito net they use at the front of the case. Shouldnt affect the CPU as much as it does the GPU tho. Also, using a thermaltake riing 12 at the front if that makes any difference.

One thing Ive been meaning to do but havent yet is to add a shroud around the small gap between the cooler and the PSU. This, in theory, should make a decent impact, even if its just tape around the outside.

Idle average - 28°
XTU + Valley stress tests - max 57°
ambient - 26° after the room warmed up from the stress test



While I would really like to see someone else pursue a similar build because Im interested in the results, I cant help but think the SF450 you mentioned would allow you to use the stock cooler you mentioned for a cheaper build. That being said, Im really interested in the results if you get that cryorig so please post them with pics if you do


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> I hadnt seen that Cryorig C1, nice find. If it is 60mm tall without the fan it should be just about perfect for a build like mine. Being that each build like this is experimental in nature, it might be handy to have some kind of control as a reference. If youre interested, heres a list of everything that I can think of that could affect my CPU temps, and the temps Im getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Heat Pipes* - Like I said, the base of my heat pipes (where they come off the CPU) are facing forward. I think most orientations should work, but being that this will be the hotter side of the heat sink, I would keep it away from the back of the case and the GPU. The right side of the case has ventilation which should work nice for a 90° orientation.
> 
> *Convection* - the AXP-200 uses a low profile (non-pressure optimized) fan, so its fins are spread further apart. Because of this, places like fanlesstech think the cooler could actually cool a 35W cpu without anything mechanically moving the air (http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/06/exclusive-thermalright-axp-200.html). Also, Linus mentions PSU passive cooling for the AXP-100 in one of his videos (
> 
> 
> 
> at the 5:00 mark). While convection probably means very little once a fan is moving air, I figured Id mention it, and the Cryorig you mentioned seems to share this trait.
> 
> *Incidental GPU airflow* - Despite everyone recommending a blower style GPU, I have an open air style GPU (EVGA 1070 FTW) which i used some weather stripping to attempt to seal off the exhaust area from the intake area. Also, I use a custom fan curve that idles the GPU at 40% fan speed. This means that even while idle, the air being pushed out the bottom of the GPU is, at least somewhat, traveling underneath the motherboard. Im not sure if this helps or hurts tho.
> 
> *Dust filters* - have DIY filters on both sides and the top. Got the fabric from a fabric store, much thicker than the mosquito net they use at the front of the case. Shouldnt affect the CPU as much as it does the GPU tho. Also, using a thermaltake riing 12 at the front if that makes any difference.
> 
> One thing Ive been meaning to do but havent yet is to add a shroud around the small gap between the cooler and the PSU. This, in theory, should make a decent impact, even if its just tape around the outside.
> 
> Idle average - 28°
> XTU + Valley stress tests - max 57°
> ambient - 26° after the room warmed up from the stress test
> 
> 
> 
> While I would really like to see someone else pursue a similar build because Im interested in the results, I cant help but think the SF450 you mentioned would allow you to use the stock cooler you mentioned for a cheaper build. That being said, Im really interested in the results if you get that cryorig so please post them with pics if you do


Since I like finding the ideal solution in such compact cases, I really like what you did. I am using the NCASE M1 with a Noctua NH-C14 CPU cooler. It is a perfect fit and I have max CPU temps under testing load of around 45-50°C (i5 6600K overclocked to 4.5Ghz).

Since my buddy is on a tight budget and the Cryorig C1 is 60€, the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B is 40€ and the upgrade from the Corsair ATX (50€) to the Corsair SFX (80€) is a 30€ difference, I think he will go for the stock AMD cooler (meant to be quite ok) with the SFX PSU.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Since I like finding the ideal solution in such compact cases, I really like what you did. I am using the NCASE M1 with a Noctua NH-C14 CPU cooler. It is a perfect fit and I have max CPU temps under testing load of around 45-50°C (i5 6600K overclocked to 4.5Ghz).
> 
> Since my buddy is on a tight budget and the Cryorig C1 is 60€, the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B is 40€ and the upgrade from the Corsair ATX (50€) to the Corsair SFX (80€) is a 30€ difference, I think he will go for the stock AMD cooler (meant to be quite ok) with the SFX PSU.


Thanks, and yeah that seems like the most practical solution. Good luck. Also, nice temps on that ncase, from what i hear its about the same size as the sg13


----------



## taxane

does anyone have any images of their SG13 next to an xbox or PS4? i'm interested in this case.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> Thanks, and yeah that seems like the most practical solution. Good luck. Also, nice temps on that ncase, from what i hear its about the same size as the sg13


I think its a bit bigger than the SG13 but it allows a lot more cooling options. I have 1x150mm 1x140mm and 2x120mm Noctua fans in the case. Also you could put a 240mm radiator in it. But it is 180USD. With shipping and tax to Germany I paid roughly 250USD.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Hi people, looking forward to eventually building my own.
This is a heads up to ALL Australian users in this thread:

I contacted Silverstone regarding acquiring the white version of the case within Australia, as none of our retailers have stock. They forwarded me to PCCaseGear who got back to me today; the case will arrive in their next shipment (approx 6 weeks from now - est. Late Nov, early Dec 2016)

This makes me happy









Edit:
I've spent the past few weeks reading through this whole thread, on and off. I can't wait to pull the trigger on this, I will be posting pic's and benches (aiming for a low power build with decent temps on air cooling)


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Hi people, looking forward to eventually building my own.
> This is a heads up to ALL Australian users in this thread:
> 
> I contacted Silverstone regarding acquiring the white version of the case within Australia, as none of our retailers have stock. They forwarded me to PCCaseGear who got back to me today; the case will arrive in their next shipment (approx 6 weeks from now - est. Late Nov, early Dec 2016)
> 
> This makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I've spent the past few weeks reading through this whole thread, on and off. I can't wait to pull the trigger on this, I will be posting pic's and benches (aiming for a low power build with decent temps on air cooling)


What hardware have you chosen?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> What hardware have you chosen?


I already have:

*Gigabyte Z170N Wifi*
*i3 6100* - (I might upgrade to a 6400 if I can get one second hand at the right price)
*2x 4gb DDR4* (not sure the MHz)
*2x SSDs*
*GTX 560 TI* - Will be upgrading to a GTX 1060 - Was considering 1070 - But I don't need that level of performance, I do light gaming, mostly Civ 5, some RTS and non-graphic-intensive indy games. (No FPS or AAA titles as I suffer from motion-sickness







) Still debating on which brand, I think I need to research which is "quietest" I have always had Gigabyte and they have never done me wrong, but I may investigate further first.
I originally had a GTX680 which I sold before the 9 Series came out, got good money, that card was powerful enough for me, even for the games I play today, the 1060 is 60% more powerful by comparison on Passmark - which is evidence enough for me that I don't need to overkill
*Corsair SFX450*

I already have a Silverstone SFX 600W which has been warrantied once already, and I will be sending it to warranty again - *leaky capacitors on both* - devastating. I paid $170+/- (AUD) for it in 6 months ago, now the price has droped to $<130 AUD When the corsair PSU's we're released. So now it's in the same price range as the Corsair 450W

I'm looking to use the *Noctua Low profile NH-L12* - I would like to do some thermal testing with the stock cooler first, I wont be overclocking, but I would like to see the different PSU Fan orientations. As well as doing them again with different fan orientations on the NH-L12

I've dabbled in custom cabling, and would like to do that on this build as well, I hate excessively long cables. Even though you wont see it, I want it to be neat.

I was considering getting a Noctua A14 140mm Industrial fan, but I think that's overkill, I'll just be using the Noctua NF-P14 I already have. It pushes a lot of air and will be <20dB - I want it to be quiet.

The thing needs to be portable, as I'm moving from Aus to NZ next year, and the year after that, I'm not sure where I'll be.

I'll be building this when I get back from overseas in Early Dec, as hopefully the White SG13 will be available here.

Edit: _The main reason for Air cooling is it will all be low TDP Components (relatively) and the last thing I need to worry about is international warranty on an AIO solution. It's easier to just get a new fan as opposed to a new watercooling unit._


----------



## epic1337

i3-6100 is efficient enough to the point that you can effectively run on stock cooler as it is.
but you can undervolt the CPU to further decrease your temps, this would help reducing both noise and power consumption respectively.


----------



## SeraphicFury

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i3-6100 is efficient enough to the point that you can effectively run on stock cooler as it is.
> but you can undervolt the CPU to further decrease your temps, this would help reducing both noise and power consumption respectively.


Agreed, going the NH-L12 Route is overkill, but once a GPU is thrown in the case (aftermarket cooler) the extra heat will make the CPU warmer, hence the extra cooling. But low noise is as important to me as the low temperatures are.

I know the Stock intel cooler would suffice, but I'm interested in seeing the temp differences anyway, also if I do decide to upgrade to an i5 down the track, I'll have the most optimal setup worked out.


----------



## epic1337

you'll be able to gain better benefits from using an NH-L12, namely lower RPM for lower noise during high-load, and higher thermal headroom for later purposes (e.g. when you upgrade to an i5).

NH-L12 is fairly cheap and is quite a decent cooler, theres nothing bad in swapping the stock intel cooler.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you'll be able to gain better benefits from using an NH-L12, namely lower RPM for lower noise during high-load, and higher thermal headroom for later purposes (e.g. when you upgrade to an i5).
> 
> NH-L12 is fairly cheap and is quite a decent cooler, theres nothing bad in swapping the stock intel cooler.


I fully agree. The NH-L12 will give you many options in the future. Noctua also announced slim profile 120mm fans for the near future and you could use two of those for overclocking. I use the i5-6600K and got it at 4.5ghz.

Also the SFX PSU gives you much more air movement in the case. If yours dorsnt get any better choose the Corsair SF450 or SF600. Excellent and no fan noise at all on mine.

Make sure your GPU is short enough for a 140mm fan in the front. I think it cant be longer than 9-9.5 inches.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Thanks for the heads up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> I fully agree. The NH-L12 will give you many options in the future. Noctua also announced slim profile 120mm fans for the near future and you could use two of those for overclocking. I use the i5-6600K and got it at 4.5ghz.
> 
> Also the SFX PSU gives you much more air movement in the case. If yours dorsnt get any better choose the Corsair SF450 or SF600. Excellent and no fan noise at all on mine.
> 
> Make sure your GPU is short enough for a 140mm fan in the front. I think it cant be longer than 9-9.5 inches.


Thanks for the heads up, depending on the GPU I choose, I may just have to go with a 120mm fan as I have a few of the noctua's hanging around already.


----------



## JRGPayne

Hi everyone,

This was answered previously but I need to clarify something. I have the SG13 Quiet and the Tundra TD03-E AIO cooler and the ambient temps in my case are quite high.

Under load I get the following:

CPU: 60C (not worried)

GPU: 80C (GTX 970 mini, not worried)

Mobo: 58C (ASUS z710i, worried)

M.2: 50C (under the mobo, worried)

Now I assume my mobo is heating up more due to the M.2 SSD, I haven't tried any thermal pads and was wondering if anyone had any luck. I don't know if my motherboard is operating at dangerous temps. I've been advised on PUSH/PULL for the AIO but should that be intake or exhaust? If I exhaust it's just going to hit the front panel and potentially exhaust out from the two mesh panels on the side?

I'm close to just buying the mesh version and using push/pull method to exhaust which will hopefully reduce the mobo temps under load. Any advice is welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## SeraphicFury

Hi people, I have an old ATX PSU that I might actually be able to salvage. But I was wondering if someone could tell me what these dimensions are. I would like to know from the outside edge to outside edge of the red lines please. If the spacing is right I might be doing a PSU mod.

Top of the mobo backplate mounting hole to the inside open edge of the PSU mounting hole.

Thanks in advance.



My idea is something similar to this:


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Hi people, I have an old ATX PSU that I might actually be able to salvage. But I was wondering if someone could tell me what these dimensions were. I would like to know from the outside edge to outside edge of the red lines please. If the spacing is right I might be doing a PSU mod.
> 
> Top of the mobo backplate mounting hole to the inside open edge of the PSU mounting hole.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> My idea is something similar to this:


It has standard ATX dimensions.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536
http://silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?area=en&tid=10055


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> This was answered previously but I need to clarify something. I have the SG13 Quiet and the Tundra TD03-E AIO cooler and the ambient temps in my case are quite high.
> 
> Under load I get the following:
> 
> CPU: 60C (not worried)
> 
> GPU: 80C (GTX 970 mini, not worried)
> 
> Mobo: 58C (ASUS z710i, worried)
> 
> M.2: 50C (under the mobo, worried)
> 
> Now I assume my mobo is heating up more due to the M.2 SSD, I haven't tried any thermal pads and was wondering if anyone had any luck. I don't know if my motherboard is operating at dangerous temps. I've been advised on PUSH/PULL for the AIO but should that be intake or exhaust? If I exhaust it's just going to hit the front panel and potentially exhaust out from the two mesh panels on the side?
> 
> I'm close to just buying the mesh version and using push/pull method to exhaust which will hopefully reduce the mobo temps under load. Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


To be honest those temperatures seem fine to me. Those stress tests are totally unrealistic and you never reach those kind of loads during normal operation. What temps do you get during gaming or after copying some files?

According to Samsung anything under 70°C is fine.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> It has standard ATX dimensions.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536
> http://silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?area=en&tid=10055


That still doesnt give me the dimension I'm looking for, thanks, but I'm not looking for the measurements of an ATX PSU, I know this already.

I'm after the dimensions from the top of the motherboard back plate to the top of the psu opening. As depicted by the red line in the image I posted.

Cheers


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> That still doesnt give me the dimension I'm looking for, thanks, but I'm not looking for the measurements of an ATX PSU, I know this already.
> 
> I'm after the dimensions from the top of the motherboard back plate to the top of the psu opening. As depicted by the red line in the image I posted.
> 
> Cheers


Well, the total from the mobo is 61mm (max CPU cooler height) + 86mm (ATX PSU height) = 147mm.

The IO shield is 44,9mm so the space above the IO shield is 147mm - 44,9mm = 102,1mm.

This is theory (not measured)!


----------



## JRGPayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> To be honest those temperatures seem fine to me. Those stress tests are totally unrealistic and you never reach those kind of loads during normal operation. What temps do you get during gaming or after copying some files?
> 
> According to Samsung anything under 70°C is fine.


Unfortunately this isnt after a stress test. These are the temps I get during gaming.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Well, the total from the mobo is 61mm (max CPU cooler height) + 86mm (ATX PSU height) = 147mm.
> 
> The IO shield is 44,9mm so the space above the IO shield is 147mm - 44,9mm = 102,1mm.
> 
> This is theory (not measured)!


close enough, the I/O shield sticks out roughly 12mm below the cooler base, so its roughly 115mm +/- 1mm.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> close enough, the I/O shield sticks out roughly 12mm below the cooler base, so its roughly 115mm +/- 1mm.


At least my maths is OK


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Unfortunately this isnt after a stress test. These are the temps I get during gaming.


Here people are talking about their idle temps being around 35-45°C (https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81433-Samsung-950-pro-temp).

What is your idle temp? Because 50°C in gaming should then be reasonable...

How is your AIO set up? Are you blowing hot air into the case or exhausting it?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Well, the total from the mobo is 61mm (max CPU cooler height) + 86mm (ATX PSU height) = 147mm.
> 
> The IO shield is 44,9mm so the space above the IO shield is 147mm - 44,9mm = 102,1mm.
> 
> This is theory (not measured)!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> close enough, the I/O shield sticks out roughly 12mm below the cooler base, so its roughly 115mm +/- 1mm.


Thanks people, this was my anticipated measurements.
I might have an extra 5mm to play with above the actual I/O ports themselves.
I might be able to scrape in a 120mm rear exhaust fan, worst case would be 92mm fan.
But that's also determined by what I can do with the power plug connector on the PSU, other wise I won't get the width I need.

Cheers, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taxane*
> 
> does anyone have any images of their SG13 next to an xbox or PS4? i'm interested in this case.


----------



## mvcog25

Just sharing my build as HTPC


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRGPayne*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> This was answered previously but I need to clarify something. I have the SG13 Quiet and the Tundra TD03-E AIO cooler and the ambient temps in my case are quite high.
> 
> Under load I get the following:
> 
> CPU: 60C (not worried)
> 
> GPU: 80C (GTX 970 mini, not worried)
> 
> Mobo: 58C (ASUS z710i, worried)
> 
> M.2: 50C (under the mobo, worried)
> 
> Now I assume my mobo is heating up more due to the M.2 SSD, I haven't tried any thermal pads and was wondering if anyone had any luck. I don't know if my motherboard is operating at dangerous temps. I've been advised on PUSH/PULL for the AIO but should that be intake or exhaust? If I exhaust it's just going to hit the front panel and potentially exhaust out from the two mesh panels on the side?
> 
> I'm close to just buying the mesh version and using push/pull method to exhaust which will hopefully reduce the mobo temps under load. Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there! I would be very interested to hear your idle temps and your AIO setup direction.

If you do have mobo heat issued (even in idle) then I'd set up to exhaust through the front. You can also test if the front panel is interfering by removing it during a load stress test and see if you get a difference. I personally think it will not be a big difference.


----------



## taxane

can anyone comment on the white sg13 vs the black sg13? i'm tempted to get the white but since this is painted metal i'm afraid some scratches might ruin the finish. Is this the case?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taxane*
> 
> can anyone comment on the white sg13 vs the black sg13? i'm tempted to get the white but since this is painted metal i'm afraid some scratches might ruin the finish. Is this the case?


Good question, I'm looking at getting the white one also, I would assume the black is painted all the same, so any scratches that a deep enough would bring it back to bare metal all the same?


----------



## animal0307

I can't comment on the white because I have black, but in my experience black paints are more likely to show deep scratches. But I also haven't scratched my SG13 yet. Besides if you case is getting scratched its because you are taking it places and it's doing the job of protecting your hardware. Think of them as battle scars.


----------



## solenoid

Does anyone know if you can use a 120mm AIO such as the corsair H60 with a 3.5" drive on the top bracket?


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solenoid*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use a 120mm AIO such as the corsair H60 with a 3.5" drive on the top bracket?


just tried a test fit with a 2tb hdd and a 500gb hdd, its an extremely tight fit with a 500gb (as it is a smaller physical size drive) and found it basically impossible with the 2tb drive.

in essence if you can source a 2.5" drive in a flavour you like i would be more inclined to go that path. I personally run x1 m.2 drive and a 2.5" ssd.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solenoid*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use a 120mm AIO such as the corsair H60 with a 3.5" drive on the top bracket?


It fits but it's tight. I have a 60mm45mmx120mm rad + 25mm fan in mine. The only problem I have it that my 3.5in HDD runs on the warm side (40-45C) but that's because I fold 24/7 and the hard drive sits on top of the rad so it's getting heat washed.


----------



## solenoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> It fits but it's tight. I have a 60mmx120mm rad + 25mm fan in mine. The only problem I have it that my 3.5in HDD runs on the warm side (40-45C) but that's because I fold 24/7 and the hard drive sits on top of the rad so it's getting heat washed.


Do you think you could take a picture? Also what model cooler are you using? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hacam00

EDIT: I ended up falling in love more with the Node 202, but I'll leave this here in case someone else wants to see a draft build.

...Here is my non-OC build so far; the OC version would swap out for a 6600k and a z170 board. Thanks!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($184.88)
*Motherboard:* Asus H170I-PRO/CSM Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($86.38)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($81.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Crucial MX300 525GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB Turbo Video Card ($224.27)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.48 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Corsair SFX to ATX PSU Adapter Bracket ($5.99)
*Total:* $851.86
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-11-01 16:00 EDT-0400_


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solenoid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> It fits but it's tight. I have a 60mmx120mm rad + 25mm fan in mine. The only problem I have it that my 3.5in HDD runs on the warm side (40-45C) but that's because I fold 24/7 and the hard drive sits on top of the rad so it's getting heat washed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you could take a picture? Also what model cooler are you using? Thanks for the reply.
Click to expand...

Here are some pictures of my system I posted earlier in the thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/2000_50#post_25497099

Actually I stand corrected my rad is ~45mm thick. I run a full custom loop but I think that rad+fan is comparable (size-wise) to a Corsair H80. If you'd like to see more specific pictures let me know.


----------



## solenoid

Hey thanks man, looks like the AIO should fit. Will post some pics if I manage to squeeze it in there.


----------



## animal0307

Ya just about any of the current 120mm AIO liquid coolers should fit in the SG13


----------



## abdidas

Has anyone managed to fit a 2.5 slot gpu into the sg13?

Zotac AMP Extreme GTX 1070/1080
Palit Jetstream/gamerock GTX 1060/1070/1080
Gainward phoenix GTX 1060/1070/1080


----------



## Ginjaian

I recently built a mini-ITX gaming rig, updating an old Core 2 Quad 6600 system in a big case, using an SG13. My build is a budget build, using second hand stuff sourced from ebay.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K (£110, ebay)
Motherboard: Asus P8H61-I (£90, ebay, including i3-3225 and memory)
Memory: 2 x Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4GB 1333MHz (included above)
Storage: Intel X25-M 120GB SSD, HGST 1TB 2.5" HDD (from previous build)
Video Card: MSI GTX 760 (from previous build)
Cooler: Corsair Hydro, 50mm radiator, 2 x 120mm x 25mm fans (from previous build)
Case: Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (£39.95 Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair SF450 (£69.99 Corsair webshop)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (from previous build)
Other: SilverStone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter (£5.20, Amazon)
Total: £315.14

I built this up in time for a gaming weekend, but found I could only fit one 25mm fan on the radiator, fitted in push configuration. It ran okay during the weekend, but I felt it needed both fans for good cooling of the processor, and for better case airflow. This Corsair Hydro is an old model and I can't remember exactly what model it is; I bought it about 10 years ago! However, it's served me well. It's slightly odd, as it has a 50mm radiator, like the H80i V2. I have finally figured out how to mount this with two fans, so it may work for others who want to fit a 50mm radiator, or a radiator bigger than 25mm, or possibly dual 25mm radiators with 2 x 25mm fans. I bought an H80i, which is advertised as having a 38mm radiator. It does, but the radiator frame is actually 42.5mm thick, so with 2 x 25mm thick fans, it's over 90mm deep and too long to fit. Also, the wider cooler block didn't fit on my motherboard (some capacitors are too tall and close to the CPU socket), so I couldn't use it. So instead I started looking at how I could mount the front fan further forward, up against the filter. Here's what I came up with...

The radiator frame is 49mm thick. It's an older version of the Hydro, with thin tubes. The cooler block is very much like the H55.

With only one fan fitted, there's about 15mm space between the edge of the mobo and radiator. So no space for another 25mm fan. I could have bought 2 x 20mm thick fans, I guess. But that would cost money!

I took a good look at the aperture in the case. The hole in the middle will fit a diameter of 114mm. It will fit a slightly larger diameter, if you modify the lug that the 140mm fan fits on.

These are the only two pairs of fans I have. The Corsair fans came with the radiator. I bought the Gentle Typhoons as the Corsairs were a bit loud, but I now have some voltage reducers, which should calm them down a bit.

The central diameter of the fan on the Gentle Typhoons is too big. The Corsair fan... just right.

To fit the fan further forward, the screw support flanges need to be cut off.

Also, cut the corners off the fan, otherwise it won't fit through the hole in the case.

Finally, the fan fits in the case.

The only modification to the case is to cut back the lower tab on the case filter (or the fan blades hit it), and the face panel standoff (which stops the fan going low enough).

To get the maximum space, with the fan as close to the filter as possible, I fitted the front panel, and measured for stand-offs. The fan mounts on the case are raised by 1.5mm, and the fan is 4mm thick. So 12.5 - 1.5 - 4 = 7mm. If you removed the filter, you could probably get a couple of mm more.

Closest I could get was a couple of M4 nuts, one nyloc and one plain, for 7.5mm.

This is the corner that's closest, you can see the case touching the fan.

50mm radiator, with 2 x 25mm thick fans! I accidentally cut off two of the corners on the wrong side of the first fan, which is why the fan fitted closest to the motherboard is missing it's two lower corners. Always check which way the fan blows before cutting!

It's still pretty close. I cut a notch in the fan to make accessing the ATX power connector easier.

Which fits closely, but neatly.


I hope that helps. I need to finish rebuilding it, and test to see if it improves the temperatures. I'll test it with each individual fan ('push' and 'pull'), both ('push/pull), and with the fan speed reducers. I'll post some pictures of it finished if anyone's interested.


----------



## anak85

Nice work! I like the creative problem solving!

Let us know your before / after results when done.


----------



## azdesign

Radiator on front and PSU on top of M/B is surely restricting airflow, not to mention cables in the way.
Soooo, I made some experiment with my case. I tried my best not to alter the case in any way, including not to limit the original capabilities (GPU length, etc).

*1. SFX PSU stand*
The idea is to relocate PSU to the front of the case, replacing the original space for 12/14cm fan. Due to the space limitation, only SFX PSU can be used. PSU can now have an independent circulation from the rest of the component; Sucking air from front then eshaust to the left side of the case. You will need L-shaped power cables as well.

Originally, I want it to be made using aluminum but such is not cheap and the bending company could not handle complex and small bending work. So I decided to re-work the design and do it with glued-together acrylic. The glue once gave up when I try to fasten the screw againts the case, so I added more glue lol. The foundation is using thick acrylic (5mm) which necessary for larger glue surface. The rest using 2mm acrylic.


Spoiler: PSU STAND










*2. Fan mount on top*
This is the most important mod, a fan mount capable to hold 140mm radiator + push pull configuration plus 3x 40mm fan. I already own X31 so I haven't tested using 140mm radiator yet. I hope I could rewind the time and bought x41 instead T_T. I intend to buy noctua 40mm later with a PWM to 3fan splitter. This mod was made using 1mm aluminum, which should be enough to hold the weight of radiator and fans.


Spoiler: FAN MOUNT








*Using both of the mod, now I can have*
1. Better cooling performance due to better airflow. No hot air blows into any components.
2. Can have 140mm radiator + dual fan without any compromise on GPU clearance. There still around 2cm space between pump and push fan, so I can still install an even thicker radiator.
3. Install non-blower GPU without the worry of overheating due to 3x 40mm fan exhaust (mind the GPU height)
4. No alteration/modification to the case and the only downside is not being able to install ATX PSU.
5. Personal satisfaction lol


Spoiler: The process



Designed using sketchup, and traditional plastic ruler (I wished I have digital caliper at that time).
1. Measure
2. Design
3. Print the design in carton paper, see if it fits
4. Design revision
5. send the design to laser cutting company



Now i'm working on HDD/SSD mount above the SFX PSU stand and C13 inlet panel at the back of the case. And finally the paintwork later.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Radiator on front and PSU on top of M/B is surely restricting airflow, not to mention cables in the way.
> Soooo, I made some experiment with my case. I tried my best not to alter the case in any way, including not to limit the original capabilities (GPU length, etc).
> 
> *1. SFX PSU stand*
> The idea is to relocate PSU to the front of the case, replacing the original space for 12/14cm fan. Due to the space limitation, only SFX PSU can be used. PSU can now have an independent circulation from the rest of the component; Sucking air from front then eshaust to the left side of the case. You will need L-shaped power cables as well.
> 
> Originally, I want it to be made using aluminum but such is not cheap and the bending company could not handle complex and small bending work. So I decided to re-work the design and do it with glued-together acrylic. The glue once gave up when I try to fasten the screw againts the case, so I added more glue lol. The foundation is using thick acrylic (5mm) which necessary for larger glue surface. The rest using 2mm acrylic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSU STAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Fan mount on top*
> This is the most important mod, a fan mount capable to hold 140mm radiator + push pull configuration plus 3x 40mm fan. I already own X31 so I haven't tested using 140mm radiator yet. I hope I could rewind the time and bought x41 instead T_T. I intend to buy noctua 40mm later with a PWM to 3fan splitter. This mod was made using 1mm aluminum, which should be enough to hold the weight of radiator and fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FAN MOUNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Using both of the mod, now I can have*
> 1. Better cooling performance due to better airflow. No hot air blows into any components.
> 2. Can have 140mm radiator + dual fan without any compromise on GPU clearance. There still around 2cm space between pump and push fan, so I can still install an even thicker radiator.
> 3. Install non-blower GPU without the worry of overheating due to 3x 40mm fan exhaust (mind the GPU height)
> 4. No alteration/modification to the case and the only downside is not being able to install ATX PSU.
> 5. Personal satisfaction lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The process
> 
> 
> 
> Designed using sketchup, and traditional plastic ruler (I wished I have digital caliper at that time).
> 1. Measure
> 2. Design
> 3. Print the design in carton paper, see if it fits
> 4. Design revision
> 5. send the design to laser cutting company
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm working on HDD/SSD mount above the SFX PSU stand and C13 inlet panel at the back of the case. And finally the paintwork later.


go

Dude that's awesome, curious to see some updates when you have them as well as temps? Your personal experience with noise?
Cheers.
+Rep for creativity


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> go
> 
> Dude that's awesome, curious to see some updates when you have them as well as temps? Your personal experience with noise?
> Cheers.
> +Rep for creativity


Thanks

I'll have to wait for my stuffs to arrive from ebay so I can continue on modding, especially the 3 pin panel. I will post temp result when I buy new GPU next year.
During idle, radiator fan spins at 700rpm and psu fan does not even spin. I hear nothing from the case, even though I can still hear pump noise if I place my head very closely.
Noise during load might wait until next year.


----------



## ensue

Sorry if it was already answered but I simply couldn`t find it:

Can MSI GAMING GTX 1060 fit into our lovely SG13 of a shoebox?


----------



## anak85

On paper it doesn't fit. Max length is 266mm and that card is 277mm. But I haven't actually measured but 11mm extra seems unrealistic.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ensue*
> 
> Sorry if it was already answered but I simply couldn`t find it:
> 
> Can MSI GAMING GTX 1060 fit into our lovely SG13 of a shoebox?


This guy here put a gigabyte g1 which was 280mm, so length should not be the problem. The height makes it looks impossible. Man that MSI gaming for 10 series nvidia is the tallest card I've ever seen


----------



## anak85

Well this guy shows that height is no problem:


----------



## azdesign

MSI 1070 has same height but longer compared to 970. The guy in the video is lucky to have both 6pin power still inside the case so he can plug the power just fine.

I just worried that MSI 1070 6 pin power placed right below the cutout so you can't plug it.


----------



## ensue

I found these photos earlier in this thread:


----------



## azdesign

Nice, then its clear, you can put MSI 1070 gaming as long as you're willing to cut some portion of the case so 6 pin power cables can be plugged. Would be nice if OP (this thread) can list what GPUs can fit in this case along with links in first page.


----------



## mariockr

MSI GTX GAMING 1060 does not fit into this case, but if someone really wants to do this is possible after a small modification.I think that 1060 is higher than 970 and additional 8pin power is at the end of the card because it is necessary to remove a small piece of the housing to connect the 8pin power. What you do not see in the pictures also prevent dust filter which leaned on the backplate of the card. After these modifications, the housing closes after gentle pressing down - missing about 1 mm. So far it works fine, it is quiet and cool.

My specifications:
CASE: Silverstone SF13B + SilentiumPC Zephyr 120
PSU: Antec VP500.
MOTHERBOARD: ASRock H110M-ITX / AC
CPU: Intel Core i5-6400 + Arctic Arctic Freezer 11 LP
RAM: 8GB HyperX Savage DDR4
GPU: MSI 1060 Gaming 6GB
SSD: Goodrem Iridium Pro 240GB
HDD: Seagate 3.5-inch 2TB Samsung 2.5 "0,5TB.


----------



## azdesign

Continuation from my previous post, here is the new update: *C13 inlet back-panel*





Unlike my previous work using laser cut service; This one, I cut and bend them myself, it was suffering and painful due to limited tools, but worth it.
Tools: small hand saw for metal, vise, drill, metal file, and hammer.
Gotta think hard on how to bend a sheet metal into a cube like above image just by using a vise (and raw power lol). Its not pretty but oh well, at least it works.
Now I have to figure out how to clean those sticker & glue mess.

Future updates:
-updated 140mm radiator + fan mount with 4x50mm for gpu exhaust, with attached 2xSSD mount. This time I'm gonna using laser cutting service again.
-right-angle C14 cable wiring into inlet panel
-drill more ventilation grill for case cover
-paintwork
-upgrade (1070 or upcoming 490 for my next gpu @[email protected])
-noise & temperature benchmark

Stay tuned


----------



## SeraphicFury

Well good news for Australian consumers interested in the white version of this case.
After contacting Silverstone then PCCaseGear, the case is now available in white:

https://www.pccasegear.com/category/25_1290/cases/silverstone-cases


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Well good news for Australian consumers interested in the white version of this case.
> After contacting Silverstone then PCCaseGear, the case is now available in white:
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/category/25_1290/cases/silverstone-cases


Noticed that a few weeks back, for some reason they are not listed under the Mini Itx menu on their site, seems odd given all other itx cases are in that menu.

That aside, im not 100% sure how i feel about the black front solid / mesh panel. Seems a little tacky, but it seems to be growing on me. I wouldnt mind it in full white with a side clear side panel on the graphics card side. (may be something for me to do over the christmas break.....)


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> Noticed that a few weeks back, for some reason they are not listed under the Mini Itx menu on their site, seems odd given all other itx cases are in that menu.
> 
> That aside, im not 100% sure how i feel about the black front solid / mesh panel. Seems a little tacky, but it seems to be growing on me. I wouldnt mind it in full white with a side clear side panel on the graphics card side. (may be something fome to do over the christmas break.....)


That makes so much sense now. I was told approx; end of November, but was only keeping an eye on the ITX section. Needless to say, I picked mine up, I don't mind the black / white combo. It suits my build, but I understand other people's distaste.

I'd mod the crap out of this with windows etc, but I'm poor


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> That makes so much sense now. I was told approx; end of November, but was only keeping an eye on the ITX section. Needless to say, I picked mine up, I don't mind the black / white combo. It suits my build, but I understand other people's distaste.
> 
> I'd mod the crap out of this with windows etc, but I'm poor


Once you do your build in it, could you nab some photos of that colour scheme in the flesh? I'm hoping just the product pages make it look a tad ugly and its physically more attractive.

Nothing a dremel to make a big gaping hole to make a window minus some plexi cant fix haha


----------



## SeraphicFury

Absolutely, tomorrow it will up and running


----------



## fullderp

Does anyone here know if this EXACT fan will work in the case?
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/product/C37wrH/noctua-case-fan-nfp14flx

Note the mounting holes for the fan are actually 'tucked in' right at the edge of the fan circumference, they are not fully at the edge like normal fans?
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41MlRP26WNL._SX355_.jpg
vs
https://www.quietpc.com/images/products/nf-p14-large.jpg

I have that fan just lying spare in my place







I'd love to save $25 and use it.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Does anyone here know if this EXACT fan will work in the case?
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/product/C37wrH/noctua-case-fan-nfp14flx
> 
> Note the mounting holes for the fan are actually 'tucked in' right at the edge of the fan circumference, they are not fully at the edge like normal fans?
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41MlRP26WNL._SX355_.jpg
> vs
> https://www.quietpc.com/images/products/nf-p14-large.jpg
> 
> I have that fan just lying spare in my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to save $25 and use it.


I literally just experimented with this yesterday. Sadly, it does not work (mine was lying around also) Essentially this fan is 140mm diameter with 120mm mounting holes. But unfortunately it does not allow the front panel cables to pass through correctly, see pictures below.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> Once you do your build in it, could you nab some photos of that colour scheme in the flesh? I'm hoping just the product pages make it look a tad ugly and its physically more attractive.
> 
> Nothing a dremel to make a big gaping hole to make a window minus some plexi cant fix haha


I havn't taken many photos yet, but I have one for you.
I like the contrast, but I'm not a fan of those 'side grills' on the side of the front panel


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> I havn't taken many photos yet, but I have one for you.
> I like the contrast, but I'm not a fan of those 'side grills' on the side of the front panel


I actually dont mind the look of the white case now, but i think that the chassis panel and the front panel appear to be two different whites (maybe just the image)
It is however a $50- case. I think ill see if scorptec have them in stock and on display in store and might get one then when i do my next pc parts run


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> I actually dont mind the look of the white case now, but i think that the chassis panel and the front panel appear to be two different whites (maybe just the image)
> It is however a $50- case. I think ill see if scorptec have them in stock and on display in store and might get one then when i do my next pc parts run


The side is metal-white, the front is plastic-white. Unless you focus on it, you don't notice it. It's more of a texture issue than a colour issue. It looks the same on the black version.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> The side is metal-white, the front is plastic-white. Unless you focus on it, you don't notice it. It's more of a texture issue than a colour issue. It looks the same on the black version.


i just looked at my black case then and never realised it until you said it haha.
I think because white tends to reflect light it may look worse than it seems.

But its definitely on my new year clean and refresh hit list


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> \


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> I literally just experimented with this yesterday. Sadly, it does not work (mine was lying around also) Essentially this fan is 140mm diameter with 120mm mounting holes. But unfortunately it does not allow the front panel cables to pass through correctly, see pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havn't taken many photos yet, but I have one for you.
> I like the contrast, but I'm not a fan of those 'side grills' on the side of the front panel


Thanks dude.
I have an SG08 as well, I have no idea where I got the 120/140mm Noct fan from, I think it's spare from a system I've built at some point in time.
I do have a spare 120mm Noct though, maybe I'll use that instead.
You pick yours up from PCCG? (I saw you're also in Aus yeah?)

One last thing, might break your heart - I contacted Silverstone on this forum and facebook, nudging them towards adding USB-C to their line of cases, they didn't say yes, but they are looking into it. I wonder if we'll see an SG13C-Q in 6 months?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Thanks dude.
> I have an SG08 as well, I have no idea where I got the 120/140mm Noct fan from, I think it's spare from a system I've built at some point in time.
> I do have a spare 120mm Noct though, maybe I'll use that instead.
> You pick yours up from PCCG? (I saw you're also in Aus yeah?)
> 
> One last thing, might break your heart - I contacted Silverstone on this forum and facebook, nudging them towards adding USB-C to their line of cases, they didn't say yes, but they are looking into it. I wonder if we'll see an SG13C-Q in 6 months?


Yeah, I asked silverstone and PCCG to get the white model to Australia.

Not heart broken. Normal USB3 to Type-C cable is fine with me, I can only assume it would swap a USB 3 port anyway. Not enough device support for now anyways


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Yeah, I asked silverstone and PCCG to get the white model to Australia.
> 
> Not heart broken. Normal USB3 to Type-C cable is fine with me, I can only assume it would swap a USB 3 port anyway. Not enough device support for now anyways


Hey can you do me a favour man, can you take a photo of the BOTTOM of the SG13? No one seems to have taken that shot.
I'm thinking of dremelling out, cleaning up the underside my SG08 and my eventual SG13 - for easy m.2 access to motherboards.

Going to pop rivet some arms on so it has an opening under tray, add some rubber noise dampening so it doesn't rattle.

99% sure I can just dremel out the SG08 but the 13 I'm not so sure.


----------



## fullderp

Does anyone know if you can set the Corsair SF450 / SF600 SFX PSU upside down in this case? I want the 92mm fan to point directly to the CPU, not upwards.
I am then going to use a be quiet! Shadow Rock LP cooler with the fan sucking (pushing up into the PSU)
Combined with a Noctua 120mm quiet fan at the front.
NO GPU (HTPC)

I want to make a very, VERY quiet machine, I'll be using rubber grommet / mounts where possible. Fans running at lower speeds, etc


----------



## dhanikk12

After going through the majority of the posts in this thread I've decided to grab a Sugo SG13 in white with the front mesh.

The parts that I have available are:

I7-3770 (Non K)
Gigabyte GA-H77n-WiFi Motherboard
Corsair SF600 PSU
Palit Jetstream GTX 1060

Still undecided on what CPU cooler to get, I was thinking about getting a Noctua NH-L9i for £25 or a Cryorig C7 for £37. I could also get an AIO cooler just to get low temps even though I won't be doing any overclocking.

Any recommendations between the two air coolers or if anyone recommends anything else?


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can set the Corsair SF450 / SF600 SFX PSU upside down in this case? I want the 92mm fan to point directly to the CPU, not upwards.
> I am then going to use a be quiet! Shadow Rock LP cooler with the fan sucking (pushing up into the PSU)
> Combined with a Noctua 120mm quiet fan at the front.
> NO GPU (HTPC)
> 
> I want to make a very, VERY quiet machine, I'll be using rubber grommet / mounts where possible. Fans running at lower speeds, etc


As long as you have the necessary ATX to SFX adapter, you can do that. I own SF450 and it does not come with such adapter. So I made it myself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhanikk12*
> 
> After going through the majority of the posts in this thread I've decided to grab a Sugo SG13 in white with the front mesh.
> 
> The parts that I have available are:
> 
> I7-3770 (Non K)
> Gigabyte GA-H77n-WiFi Motherboard
> Corsair SF600 PSU
> Palit Jetstream GTX 1060
> 
> Still undecided on what CPU cooler to get, I was thinking about getting a Noctua NH-L9i for £25 or a Cryorig C7 for £37. I could also get an AIO cooler just to get low temps even though I won't be doing any overclocking.
> 
> Any recommendations between the two air coolers or if anyone recommends anything else?


I doubt palit's jetstream would fit inside SG13B, its a 2.5 slot cooler.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> As long as you have the necessary ATX to SFX adapter, you can do that. I own SF450 and it does not come with such adapter. So I made it myself
> I doubt palit's jetstream would fit inside SG13B, its a 2.5 slot cooler.


I specifically intend to use the SF450 Corsair, yet use the silverstone adapter which is 10 or 20mm higher, to the top, making more cpu space, so I hear in this thread.

So that adapter but the psu opening pointing down?

EDIT: for others,...
May document me dremeling a bottom door on both my sg08 and my sg13 one I get it, so I can access the m.2 slot, should be fun, if they stay cool!


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> I specifically intend to use the SF450 Corsair, yet use the silverstone adapter which is 10 or 20mm higher, to the top, making more cpu space, so I hear in this thread.
> 
> So that adapter but the psu opening pointing down?


SFX has symmetrical screw location, so it should be no problem when you want it to face up or down
for reference:

I made it myself because no store near my location sell such adapter. I can fit my PSU facing down or top without any problem. If you're going to use silverstone's I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## rhrmn

Hi, I recently purchased a Silverstone SG13B case in black to replace my Cooler Master Elite 130 case and really like the smaller footprint on my living room desk.

PC Part Picker completed build URL: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/22QV3C

Photos:


http://imgur.com/vo6CU


----------



## rhrmn

By the way, for those of you who build systems with a 120mm front case fan, which screws did you use to secure the fan? I tried using the screws supplied with my be quiet! Pure Wings 2 fans but during assembly the screw stretches the rubber pads out from under the screw heads.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> SFX has symmetrical screw location, so it should be no problem when you want it to face up or down
> for reference:
> 
> I made it myself because no store near my location sell such adapter. I can fit my PSU facing down or top without any problem. If you're going to use silverstone's I'm sure it will be fine.


And there's a clear answer, symmetrical, I didn't know. Awesome, wish ATX did that >








Thanks

P.s why on earth do so many people in this owners thread mount it upside down? That PSU apparently runs very very hot and APPARENTLY refuses to spin the fan based on heat ? Only on load. Seems wise to have it facing CPU and then CPU sucking air up from board out though PSU holes?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> P.s why on earth do so many people in this owners thread mount it upside down? That PSU apparently runs very very hot and APPARENTLY refuses to spin the fan based on heat ? Only on load. Seems wise to have it facing CPU and then CPU sucking air up from board out though PSU holes?


CPU exhaust can sometimes affect PSU longevity due to elevated temps, it depends on what CPU you use, the more power hungry CPU the worse it gets.

on the other hand, it does help cool the CPU by directly exhausting hot air outside the case, you can think of it as an active exhaust hood.


----------



## dhanikk12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> I doubt palit's jetstream would fit inside SG13B, its a 2.5 slot cooler.


I didn't even think about that, I'll try and find a cheap reference type card if I can.

Can anyone recommend a good CPU air cooler?


----------



## fullderp

Well anyhow. I intend to very very much silence the sg13. Has anyone here got the SF450 SF600? I want to know if it really is actually quiet.

Any suggestions on other noise dampening solutions for the case? Foam? Rubber grommets? Where does this case fall down and need help with silencing? (I haven't picked mine up yet)


----------



## epic1337

open cell high density foams, they're sort of stiff but you can shape them with a blade cutter.
on a side note, it'll affect your airflow, but on the bright side they also work great as an air filter.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Well anyhow. I intend to very very much silence the sg13. Has anyone here got the SF450 SF600? I want to know if it really is actually quiet.
> 
> Any suggestions on other noise dampening solutions for the case? Foam? Rubber grommets? Where does this case fall down and need help with silencing? (I haven't picked mine up yet)


SF450's fan does not spin during idle, currently I don't have a gpu so the load is very low; I hear nothing from my case but slight pump noise even if I put my ear againts the case.

As for noise dampening, it's quite hard to apply that in this case, due to how you put the case cover on. Even I can't cover entire ventilation grill with mesh filter (with 1.5mm thick magnetic strip) because it gets in the way when I try to put on the case cover. The thinnest noise dampening mat I've seen out there was 4mm thick.
Rubber grommet for psu/fan have very small to no difference at all for reducing noise. It's intended for low quality fans/psu which prone to rattle like crazy in high-rpm.

If you want a silent htpc, my advice is go with AIO water-cooling solution. The more powerful the cooler is, the less fan rpm needed to dissipate heat.
I run my pc 24/7 with around 25% average cpu usage, the temp stays on 38-40degree C (ambient is 28 C) and fan rpm stays on 700-800 rpm. No noise at all, as I said above. Completely silent, though I can still hear slight pump noise from kraken x31.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> SF450's fan does not spin during idle, currently I don't have a gpu so the load is very low; I hear nothing from my case but slight pump noise even if I put my ear againts the case.
> 
> As for noise dampening, it's quite hard to apply that in this case, due to how you put the case cover on. Even I can't cover entire ventilation grill with mesh filter (with 1.5mm thick magnetic strip) because it gets in the way when I try to put on the case cover. The thinnest noise dampening mat I've seen out there was 4mm thick.
> Rubber grommet for psu/fan have very small to no difference at all for reducing noise. It's intended for low quality fans/psu which prone to rattle like crazy in high-rpm.
> 
> If you want a silent htpc, my advice is go with AIO water-cooling solution. The more powerful the cooler is, the less fan rpm needed to dissipate heat.
> I run my pc 24/7 with around 25% average cpu usage, the temp stays on 38-40degree C (ambient is 28 C) and fan rpm stays on 700-800 rpm. No noise at all, as I said above. Completely silent, though I can still hear slight pump noise from kraken x31.


you could always pad the outside... with


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you could always pad the outside... with


The case won't be pretty anymore


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Well anyhow. I intend to very very much silence the sg13. Has anyone here got the SF450 SF600? I want to know if it really is actually quiet.
> 
> Any suggestions on other noise dampening solutions for the case? Foam? Rubber grommets? Where does this case fall down and need help with silencing? (I haven't picked mine up yet)


I had an SG05 and ended up watercooling with an external 360rad for silence, and probably equally as much for a project to play with









Possibly the best approach for silence on air though is to get reasonably good cpu / gpu and undervolt / underclock them. Recently swapped from a G3258 at 1.28V 4.7GHz to a 4790 non-K 1.03V 4GHz and guess which runs way cooler. Same with a gpu, they're generally tuned to be quiet not silent at stock. If you took a fairly low tdp card like a 470 or 1060 and underclocked it and set the fan curve to let it go up to 80 deg or so I think you could get away with some very low speed fans in exchange for a few fps. Final piece of the puzzle would then just be choosing a good case fan.


----------



## websterek

Hi
I would like to build small PC for professional purpose (VFX, 3D rendering etc.).

My spec is:
ASROCK Z170 GAMING-ITX
Intel Core i7-6700K
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0
be quiet! Silent Loop 120
SFX SilverStone SST-SX600-G
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 2x16GB
2x SSD and 1x HDD (2,5")

After reading a forum I have some concerns about that hardware. Do you think that every think will fit inside of the case? Especially I'm scared about cpu cooling (be quiet! Silent Loop 120: http://www.bequiet.com/en/watercooler/740) and GPU (EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6173-KR).


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Well anyhow. I intend to very very much silence the sg13. Has anyone here got the SF450 SF600? I want to know if it really is actually quiet.
> 
> Any suggestions on other noise dampening solutions for the case? Foam? Rubber grommets? Where does this case fall down and need help with silencing? (I haven't picked mine up yet)


I have the SF450. I can't hear it over my pump. When I was testing it before I installed it in my case the fan wouldn't spin for like 20mins until I put it under high load of folding. If you aren't going to push it hard the SF series will run passive almost all the whole time


----------



## azdesign

I'm in the middle of paintwork my mods. If you guys are planning to paint as well, pick flat black color to blend *perfectly* into original black color. I use this paint and the color just exactly the same one. Will post paint results later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *websterek*
> 
> Hi
> I would like to build small PC for professional purpose (VFX, 3D rendering etc.).
> 
> My spec is:
> ASROCK Z170 GAMING-ITX
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0
> be quiet! Silent Loop 120
> SFX SilverStone SST-SX600-G
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 2x16GB
> 2x SSD and 1x HDD (2,5")
> 
> After reading a forum I have some concerns about that hardware. Do you think that every think will fit inside of the case? Especially I'm scared about cpu cooling (be quiet! Silent Loop 120: http://www.bequiet.com/en/watercooler/740) and GPU (EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6173-KR).


For your 45mm thick radiator, read this post.
EVGA 1070; 10.5 long with standard height should fit just fine.


----------



## azdesign

My mods are finally complete, here are the final shape
*1. PSU + 3x2.5 drive caddy*

Psu now on front, has its own air circulation. able to mount 3 SSD/slim hdd as well

*2. Inlet panel for IEC cable*

Route PSU cable to the back of the case using an inlet panel. Panel protruded to ensure no space taken from within the case

*3. 120/140mm + 4x 50mm fan mount*

The most important, a tray that can mount maximum 140mm radiator with 50mm thick + dual fan plus 4 50mm fan as gpu exhaust. Tray have variable screw location for flexible placement (because some radiator may have bigger top/bottom side).

*4. Drill more ventilation holes on case cover*

So air can properly exit the case without any blockage. Very crude result due to my amateur drilling skill lol

Installation:




Wait for my next gpu this january and I will post benchmark & temp result (and maybe noise).


----------



## JaiSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhrmn*
> 
> PC Part Picker completed build URL: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/22QV3C


Which CPU Cooler ?


----------



## rhrmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaiSan*
> 
> Which CPU Cooler ?


Stock.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I have the SF450. I can't hear it over my pump. When I was testing it before I installed it in my case the fan wouldn't spin for like 20mins until I put it under high load of folding. If you aren't going to push it hard the SF series will run passive almost all the whole time


Thanks, I hope to use a pretty decent, but silent CPU cooler, air pointing up, into the SF450.
Hey

I am SURE I found a post in this thread which explained your absoloute maximum CPU cooler height in here, if you use a PP08 bracket with an SFX supply like the SF450 / SF600 ?
I found one post which claims he had 27mm clearance, using a 58mm CPU fan (total 85mm clearance) but I'm pretty sure 2 weeks ago, I found a post claiming 75mm clearance?

EDIT:
I have solved this question, post was on HardOCP, not here, oops!
https://hardforum.com/threads/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx.1821857/page-6#post-1042225356
That guy confirms that with the PP08, an SFX and 65mm cooler, he's got 19mm free.
Between him and the dude claiming 27mm with a 58mm cooler, I think *it's clear that the PP08, gives a genuine, usable 84mm give or take 1mm.*
Shadow Rock LP is 76mm, leaving at least 8 to 10mm at most.
So that's great, it's very well reviewed and quiet AF.

One more thing.
Does anyone know the EXACT thickness of the metal on the bottom of the SG13B and the SG08? The actual thickness of the case material itself?
I'm going to dremel out the bottom and install a door on mine with access to the M.2 slot. I've ordered the hinges, I've ordered the latch, now I need to silence it with this stuff
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=rubber+metal+edging&hl=en&tbm=isch&gws_rd=cr&ei=NNJVWNzTFci-0QSilLiIDQ#safe=active&hl=en&tbm=isch&q=rubber+metal+edging+sheet+metal+

FINALLY: Thanks again for this forum, it's definitely the best on the internet for fans of small cases and very pedantic people who want very precise parts and information for specific purpose.


----------



## saifbukhari

Dear All,

I have bought a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro (its still unopened) hence before opening wanted to ask you that given the 8 pin power input being in the side instead of the top. you think its a good idea to go ahead?

Thanks in advance

I know that car lengh is little under the allowed length of the case can handle, its just the placement of the power input bothering me.

Since it is unopened I can still try and get the original base version of the card which has the power input in the top.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saifbukhari*
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I have bought a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro (its still unopened) hence before opening wanted to ask you that given the 8 pin power input being in the side instead of the top. you think its a good idea to go ahead?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> I know that car lengh is little under the allowed length of the case can handle, its just the placement of the power input bothering me.
> 
> Since it is unopened I can still try and get the original base version of the card which has the power input in the top.


Given the short length (240mm), should be no problem.
For reference, the official length limit is 266mm, and people install these long gpu without any problem:
*MSI 1060 Gaming* (277mm)
*Gigabyte 1070 G1* (280mm)

So you still have 26mm-40mm left for cable space. Measure it first to be sure


----------



## QuantumBraced

Deleted


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhanikk12*
> 
> I didn't even think about that, I'll try and find a cheap reference type card if I can.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good CPU air cooler?


I have the Jetstream 970 in my SG13, same 2.5 slot GPU, fits no problem.


----------



## saifbukhari

Thank you So much mate, yeah I Feel Confident now, the thing is to check we will have to open the Box and the dealers here wont take that back.
But Since you highlighted the 240mm - I'm ready to take the risk. A BIIIIIG Thanks to you mate again for coming out to advise me.
Godspeed!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Given the short length (240mm), should be no problem.
> For reference, the official length limit is 266mm, and people install these long gpu without any problem:
> *MSI 1060 Gaming* (277mm)
> *Gigabyte 1070 G1* (280mm)
> 
> So you still have 26mm-40mm left for cable space. Measure it first to be sure


----------



## dream3

Guys, Im about to make the switch to SFF but first I need to get my GPU.

I'm thorn between the evga 1070 FE and evga 1070 FTW.

I've been reading some comments back from June and it was not clear which one was the best choice for SFF.

Have people reached a consensus? I really don't care about temps if the noise raises noticeably...


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dream3*
> 
> Guys, Im about to make the switch to SFF but first I need to get my GPU.
> 
> I'm thorn between the evga 1070 FE and evga 1070 FTW.
> 
> I've been reading some comments back from June and it was not clear which one was the best choice for SFF.
> 
> Have people reached a consensus? I really don't care about temps if the noise raises noticeably...


Im using a 1070 FE now after coming from a R9 390
I personally think for SFF, in particular this case, that a blow style cooler is better suited.

Due to no real additional air intake if you water cool the CPU, the card will only have itself to feed air to cool down it can starve itself of air. That being my main reason for blower coolers in SFF.
And now overall, the other parts in my build run slightly cooler due to this style of cooling.

On the other side of this, water cooled cpu + blower style cooler, you can basically forget about cable management.

I dont think you will ever find a consensus on this topic though haha


----------



## akafreak

Hi, I will be doing a build for my parents -

1) i5 6600k/ 7600k CPU
2) Gigabyte z170n/ z270n WiFi motherboard
3) 8 GB DDR4 RAM Corsair LPX 2400MHz
4) Seasonic S12G 550 Watt PSU (ATX Non-Modular)
5) Deepcool Gabriel CPU Cooler (60mm height)
6) 1 SSD (750 EVO 250 GB) + 1 HDD (2.5" 1 TB 5400rpm)
7) No GPU

I will be using SG13, black with front mesh that looks like waffle. What are your suggestions concerning this build?
The case will be put on ground so how big is the dust problem?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you could always pad the outside... with


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Hi, I will be doing a build for my parents -
> 
> 1) i5 6600k/ 7600k CPU
> 2) Gigabyte z170n/ z270n WiFi motherboard
> 3) 8 GB DDR4 RAM Corsair LPX 2400MHz
> 4) Seasonic S12G 550 Watt PSU (ATX Non-Modular)
> 5) Deepcool Gabriel CPU Cooler (60mm height)
> 6) 1 SSD (750 EVO 250 GB) + 1 HDD (2.5" 1 TB 5400rpm)
> 7) No GPU
> 
> I will be using SG13, black with front mesh that looks like waffle. What are your suggestions concerning this build?
> The case will be put on ground so how big is the dust problem?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Parents are dumb, give them a single HDD.
Either a big SSD or a big HDD not both.
Weaker CPU will save money, they may not notice.
16GB memory will last 5 years
an SFX PSU with PP08 Silverstone adapter, buys you more room for a quieter CPU cooler (this thread discusses it multiple times, search the thread for PP08)


----------



## bichael

Yeah obviously depends what they are doing but k cpu and z board seems like maybe overkill. A fast i3 would give a snappy every day pc.
For the psu you could just go with the SFX Silverstone ST30SF, think it includes an adapter plate (my ST45SF did).
I had the gabriel cooler before and would say it's a great performer for the price so good choice.
I actually think two disks is easier to manage so the arrangement of ssd+HDD sounds good as well.

edit - Just to add that it should work fairly well in terms of dust as it will all collect on the front filter, the only drawback being it's a bit of a hassle to get to the filter as the whole front panel needs to come off. With no gpu I would be tempted to block up the openings on the gpu side and maybe the top too. Making sure the case fan speed goes nice and low at idle will help reduce how fast dust builds up on the filter.


----------



## epic1337

deepcool gabriel is no good, i'd rather go with NH-L12 or Cryorig C1.

on a side note, while i3 may suffice for the general workload, i find my upgrade to i5 made multi-tasking much smoother.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Hi, I will be doing a build for my parents -
> 
> 1) i5 6600k/ 7600k CPU
> 2) Gigabyte z170n/ z270n WiFi motherboard
> 3) 8 GB DDR4 RAM Corsair LPX 2400MHz
> 4) Seasonic S12G 550 Watt PSU (ATX Non-Modular)
> 5) Deepcool Gabriel CPU Cooler (60mm height)
> 6) 1 SSD (750 EVO 250 GB) + 1 HDD (2.5" 1 TB 5400rpm)
> 7) No GPU
> 
> I will be using SG13, black with front mesh that looks like waffle. What are your suggestions concerning this build?
> The case will be put on ground so how big is the dust problem?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Depends on what your parents do with their computer. If they're not using 3d/cad, almost everything you pick is overkill.

1. Get an i3, i5 is overkill for typical office/casual stuff. Also get *lowest, non-K variant of i3*. K-version is gimmick for non-overclocker.
2. zboard? are you overclocking? if no just get *b150/h170*.
3. 8G ram should be *sufficient* for casual usage. I play heavily modded skyrim and work with a lot of layers in clip studio paint; didn't need more than 8.
4. Basically, *any 80+bronze* certified psu should suffice. Seasonic, corsair, superflower brand are good, what matters is the price on your local store. I personally recommend *Seasonic G 360* (I use it myself for my NAS).
5. Like I said above, if your parents only do typical office/casual stuff, *stock cooler* should do just right though it might get noisy in high rpm.
6. No need for SSD, especially 750 evo is sooo outdated. Throw in typical *3.5 HDD* seagate barracuda/wd green as you don't plan to install a gpu

Above will save you *a lot* of money, and if you don't have any problem with form factor, pick micro atx case instead. Wider selection of motherboard and of course cheaper.

I recommend Cooler Master N200 for entry-level micro atx case. And if you're using that case, pick the legendary CM 212 cooler, the X variant is newer (IIRC) for cool & quiet daily use, soooo much much better than deepcool gabriel and even cheap budget 120mm aio watercooling. *Good cooler = less fan rpm = less noise & dust*


----------



## jonous

Backpack edition, ready for the trip ?


----------



## battleponcho

New gpu. Sapphire 480 8gb Nitro to replace my 2gb 7850. Nice to run things on max settings again. The 7850 served me well though, had it since launch.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonous*
> 
> Backpack edition, ready for the trip ?


Did you mod the front or just pull the cover off the solid (Q?) edition or something?


----------



## jonous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Did you mod the front or just pull the cover off the solid (Q?) edition or something?


Exactly, that's what you see if you unglue the front cover.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonous*
> 
> Backpack edition, ready for the trip ?


Can you show us the inside?

also Is that an ATX PSU on front? (judging from the fan grill)
If it is, then that is very creative of you to mount ATX psu on front using existing psu's 120mm fan into front case's 120mm fan slot.
But I guess you won't be able to put graphic card longer than motherboard length am I right?


----------



## jonous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Can you show us the inside?
> 
> also Is that an ATX PSU on front? (judging from the fan grill)
> If it is, then that is very creative of you to mount ATX psu on front using existing psu's 120mm fan into front case's 120mm fan slot.
> But I guess you won't be able to put graphic card longer than motherboard length am I right?


Think simple, the front is just a fan pulled from an old Thermaltake Typhoon cooler









As for the inside it's nothing fancy, just my old computer's guts trnasfered to a new body, an old i5 2500K with stock cooler, a GTX960 4GB mini, an SX500 silverstone psu and 2 drives a 1TB WD and an OCZ-TRION150.


----------



## engmsf

Would I be able to fit in two 3.5" drives into the Silverstone SG13 if I did not have a graphics card? Want to run a two drive NAS inside this case.

I have a spare SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W with this dimension 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (L) x 86 mm (H). I would like to save some money and not have to buy the Silverstone SX500.


----------



## animal0307

You would have to come up with a creative way to mount the extra. You may be able to find a bracket to mount it in the PCI slots not used by the GPU.

Edit: quick google search found this.

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16817998258


----------



## jonous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> Would I be able to fit in two 3.5" drives into the Silverstone SG13 if I did not have a graphics card? Want to run a two drive NAS inside this case.
> 
> I have a spare SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W with this dimension 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (L) x 86 mm (H). I would like to save some money and not have to buy the Silverstone SX500.


I managed to have two 3.5" drives and a graphics card on, but a mini sized one. You mustn't have a front fan mounted though. I simply drilled a second row of holes in the top plate after having measured the right distance and mounted the two drives vertically. Though I didn't keep this setup as the temps where too high (drives and cpu were reaching close to 50-60c idle), very crammed in there, so I preferred the horizontal mount of my main drive and put a fan in front, so the temps are low again. Keep that in kind, you may face a serious heat issue.


----------



## epic1337

its better to fit 2.5" HDDs in this case than 3.5" HDDs, specially considering the room available is small.
with 2.5" having 2TB and above being available now its pretty much possible to build without sacrificing capacity.


----------



## norgi

I plan on upgrading my system a bit with amongst other things the sg13 and have a few questions:

what is the actual distance between the front of the case and the motherboard? Homepage says 90mm i have read everything from 88mm to 95mm ?
i have an sfx psu already so it is really the motherboard that is the limiting factor i would think.

Assuming aio cpu cooler and open air gpu cooling what fan arrangement would work best:

front intake / psu intake
front intake / psu exhaust

front exhaust / psu intake
front exhaust/psu exhaust

using psu as exhaust theoretically could make the psu noisier because it sucks in hotter air,
whether that is a problem in reality idk though.

Also i I'm unsure what aio to get considering i might want to wc the gpu in the future

i could get a narrower unit that leaves the option to add a second aio for the gpu later
or get a thicker expendable one (t12 is the only one i know that fits without limiting gpu length ) and just add a gpu block to that later.

A dual aio setup seems pretty ****y but i get the impression that people using dual aio setup get better temps than people expanding on the t12, but there isn't a lot of data to go on.
The temps i have seen on people using a t12 for cpu and gpu cooling actually don't seem all that impressive (too me at least) I'm unsure whether that would even be an improvement over a good air cooler.
Also my system goes on a 10km drive almost every weekend, some people say transporting custom loops is a no no, some people say its fine, so I'm unsure about that too.
So i have difficulties deciding after hours of research, i need some second opinions on the matter. Basically I want to avoid having to dump the aio i buy now when/if i decide to wc the gpu later.

My system atm:
sg06
4690k /w stock intel cooler (it works, but loud as hell)
zotac gtx970 dual fan (open air cooler).
silverstone sf45sf-g


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norgi*
> 
> I plan on upgrading my system a bit with amongst other things the sg13 and have a few questions:
> 
> what is the actual distance between the front of the case and the motherboard? Homepage says 90mm i have read everything from 88mm to 95mm ?
> i have an sfx psu already so it is really the motherboard that is the limiting factor i would think.
> 
> Assuming aio cpu cooler and open air gpu cooling what fan arrangement would work best:
> 
> front intake / psu intake
> front intake / psu exhaust
> 
> front exhaust / psu intake
> front exhaust/psu exhaust
> 
> using psu as exhaust theoretically could make the psu noisier because it sucks in hotter air,
> whether that is a problem in reality idk though.
> 
> Also i I'm unsure what aio to get considering i might want to wc the gpu in the future
> 
> i could get a narrower unit that leaves the option to add a second aio for the gpu later
> or get a thicker expendable one (t12 is the only one i know that fits without limiting gpu length ) and just add a gpu block to that later.
> 
> A dual aio setup seems pretty ****y but i get the impression that people using dual aio setup get better temps than people expanding on the t12, but there isn't a lot of data to go on.
> The temps i have seen on people using a t12 for cpu and gpu cooling actually don't seem all that impressive (too me at least) I'm unsure whether that would even be an improvement over a good air cooler.
> Also my system goes on a 10km drive almost every weekend, some people say transporting custom loops is a no no, some people say its fine, so I'm unsure about that too.
> So i have difficulties deciding after hours of research, i need some second opinions on the matter. Basically I want to avoid having to dump the aio i buy now when/if i decide to wc the gpu later.
> 
> My system atm:
> sg06
> 4690k /w stock intel cooler (it works, but loud as hell)
> zotac gtx970 dual fan (open air cooler).
> silverstone sf45sf-g


You can find the distance from motherboard edge to front inner case from this post. Should be 15mm (remaining distance) + 49mm (radiator thickness) + 25mm (front fan) = *89mm*;

It is never ideal to use PSU as exhaust, but if you do, use a PSU which don't have feature that turns off the fan if idle (I had, hot air does not move outside the case, have to remove case cover during operation to avoid throttle)

You only have 1 slot for fan/radiator, which rules out dual-aio setup you wanted. There's just not enough room to accomodate dual radiator for both CPU and GPU, you gotta use custom loop for both of them into single, thick radiator which some members did in previous pages.

It's hard to get better temps in this case without modding. For me, the Ideal airflow should be side as intake and top as exhaust but it can only be achieved with mods. Follow this link if you want to see it.


----------



## animal0307

Didn't some do dual AIO this case by doing the rad/fan/rad sandwich or am I thinking of another case cult I was in? I'm on my phone at the moment or I'd look


----------



## norgi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> It is never ideal to use PSU as exhaust, but if you do, use a PSU which don't have feature that turns off the fan if idle (I had, hot air does not move outside the case, have to remove case cover during operation to avoid throttle)
> 
> It's hard to get better temps in this case without modding. For me, the Ideal airflow should be side as intake and top as exhaust but it can only be achieved with mods. Follow this link if you want to see it.


Thanks, that looks pretty good, but i don't have space or tools to do anything complicated like making custom brackets

I was thinking that if you use the front as an intake then the hot air would just build up inside the case without an exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Didn't some do dual AIO this case by doing the rad/fan/rad sandwich or am I thinking of another case cult I was in? I'm on my phone at the moment or I'd look


this is what i was thinking when talking dual aio (there was at least one more 1 setup like this somwhere)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1850#post_25355251


----------



## norgi

Oops, accidental double post


----------



## animal0307

You may be thinking of mine. I'm fully water-cooled in the SG13 as well but it was quite a bit of work and a super tight fit. But I also think there are a few of us that have fully plumbed this case. I think I might be the only one with a "proper" res.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/2000_20#post_25497099


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Didn't some do dual AIO this case by doing the rad/fan/rad sandwich or am I thinking of another case cult I was in? I'm on my phone at the moment or I'd look


Never seen that before, this is the first time I seen people sandwiching multiple radiators lol. Won't it make the temp of latter radiator suffers? Anyway, nice to see something different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norgi*
> 
> Thanks, that looks pretty good, but i don't have space or tools to do anything complicated like making custom brackets
> 
> I was thinking that if you use the front as an intake then the hot air would just build up inside the case without an exhaust.
> this is what i was thinking when talking dual aio (there was at least one more 1 setup like this somwhere)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1850#post_25355251


Without an exhaust, hot air can still move outside as long as the intake fan produce enough power to create positive air pressure, just like SG08 did. Unfortunately, this will make the case hotter.
You can use front as intake and PSU as exhaust OR with non-Q version, side as intake and front as exhaust, PSU should have its own circulation for better health..


----------



## animal0307

I'very seen it a couple times. Yes the second rad in flow would suffer but it does work. I may not have seen it in this thread but I'm sure I saw it done in the Lian Li AO5 club. The hardest part is screwing the 2 rads together with the fan in the middle.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norgi*
> 
> A dual aio setup seems pretty ****y but i get the impression that people using dual aio setup get better temps than people expanding on the t12, but there isn't a lot of data to go on.
> The temps i have seen on people using a t12 for cpu and gpu cooling actually don't seem all that impressive (too me at least) I'm unsure whether that would even be an improvement over a good air cooler.
> Also my system goes on a 10km drive almost every weekend, some people say transporting custom loops is a no no, some people say its fine, so I'm unsure about that too.
> So i have difficulties deciding after hours of research, i need some second opinions on the matter. Basically I want to avoid having to dump the aio i buy now when/if i decide to wc the gpu later.


I would go with the T12 or similar if you are thinking about water cooling gpu as well (Eisbaer may be an option though even with 90 degree fittings added probably still tight for height under psu). Running with it just on the cpu to start will also allow you to evaluate how it's performing and whether you want to go ahead with adding the gpu. You can always change to a thicker rad when/if you add the gpu. Means you could get a full cover gpu block or the alphacool GPX block and not have to worry about having another fan for VRM cooling like with the AIO add on options. I don't really see why a dual AIO would perform better than a loop with a thick radiator as the rad area is about the same - having two pumps for the AIOs plus a fan for VRMs though would I'm sure mean a dual AIO would end up noisier.

edit - Thinking about it one advantage of dual AIO could be the relative ease of getting low temps when watercooling gpu's. Thus if the gpu is the second rad then the higher temps may not be such an issue.

One slightly out there option mentioned some time ago in the SG05 thread was having an internal 120rad but then a detachable external rad as well, so you could have max cooling when at home and then run just with the 120 for mobility.

If you are careful I think the transport would be okay but there is obviously some risk, particularly if it's so frequent. My bigger concern would be that obviously a single 120 has it's limits so as you say I'm not sure you will necessarily gain a lot vs air cooling - my gut feel is you would end up with better temps but similar noise. The good point though is you don't necessarily need to decide now.


----------



## engmsf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You would have to come up with a creative way to mount the extra. You may be able to find a bracket to mount it in the PCI slots not used by the GPU.
> 
> Edit: quick google search found this.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16817998258


Thanks for the link and search. So now I am thinking of the power supply and cooler for the cpu now. This is challenging. I was dead set on getting the SX500 as it is 120mm fan and fully modular, but I am reading lots of coil whine issues with them. Not sure if they are isolated cases or not.

Most normal PSU are 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (L) x 86mm(H). I see this video of a guy using the Corsair CX500, which has these dimensions: 150 mm (W) x 140 mm (L) x 86mm(H)





Are there many other PSU that are 140mm (L)?

Cooler, I am leaning towards:
PH-TC12LS, Slim Low-Profile, 120mm PWM CPU cooler


----------



## norgi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I would go with the T12 or similar if you are thinking about water cooling gpu as well (Eisbaer may be an option though even with 90 degree fittings added probably still tight for height under psu). Running with it just on the cpu to start will also allow you to evaluate how it's performing and whether you want to go ahead with adding the gpu. You can always change to a thicker rad when/if you add the gpu. Means you could get a full cover gpu block or the alphacool GPX block and not have to worry about having another fan for VRM cooling like with the AIO add on options. I don't really see why a dual AIO would perform better than a loop with a thick radiator as the rad area is about the same - having two pumps for the AIOs plus a fan for VRMs though would I'm sure mean a dual AIO would end up noisier.
> 
> edit - Thinking about it one advantage of dual AIO could be the relative ease of getting low temps when watercooling gpu's. Thus if the gpu is the second rad then the higher temps may not be such an issue.
> 
> One slightly out there option mentioned some time ago in the SG05 thread was having an internal 120rad but then a detachable external rad as well, so you could have max cooling when at home and then run just with the 120 for mobility.
> 
> If you are careful I think the transport would be okay but there is obviously some risk, particularly if it's so frequent. My bigger concern would be that obviously a single 120 has it's limits so as you say I'm not sure you will necessarily gain a lot vs air cooling - my gut feel is you would end up with better temps but similar noise. The good point though is you don't necessarily need to decide now.


I have been looking at the eisbear but dismissed it because of the height of the pump/cpublock combo, there would only be a few mm gap on my sg06(with the sfx psu being right up to the top of the case) and sg13 isn't much taller. Also the qdc fittings on it apparently aren't that great and another point of failure anyway. So yeah I'm pretty much decided on the T12 now.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> Thanks for the link and search. So now I am thinking of the power supply and cooler for the cpu now. This is challenging. I was dead set on getting the SX500 as it is 120mm fan and fully modular, but I am reading lots of coil whine issues with them. Not sure if they are isolated cases or not.
> 
> Most normal PSU are 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (L) x 86mm(H). I see this video of a guy using the Corsair CX500, which has these dimensions: 150 mm (W) x 140 mm (L) x 86mm(H)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there many other PSU that are 140mm (L)?
> 
> Cooler, I am leaning towards:
> PH-TC12LS, Slim Low-Profile, 120mm PWM CPU cooler


Why would you not use an SF450 / SF600?
I can't imagine why anyone would use a regular size PSU anymore in the SG13 once they know SFX supplies exist. It's a tiny case, make the most of it.


----------



## anak85

I fully agree! The SFX is 68mm high giving you nearly 2cm more space for your CPU cooler. You can even fit an NH-L12 in then with a bottom fan.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> Are there many other PSU that are 140mm (L)?


SilverStone probably has the largest selection of 140mm deep ATX PSUs:

Strider Platinum (full modular, 80 PLUS Platinum)
ST55F-PT, ST65F-PT, ST75F-PT, ST85F-PT

Strider Gold S (full modular, 80 PLUS Gold)
ST55F-G, ST65F-G, ST75F-GS, ST85F-GS

Strider Plus (full modular, 80 Plus Silver or Bronze)
ST60F-PS
ST50F-PB, ST60F-PB, ST70F-PB

Essential Series (non modular, 80 PLUS regular to Gold)
All 16 models are 140mm deep.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> SilverStone probably has the largest selection of 140mm deep ATX PSUs:
> 
> Strider Platinum (full modular, 80 PLUS Platinum)
> ST55F-PT, ST65F-PT, ST75F-PT, ST85F-PT
> 
> Strider Gold S (full modular, 80 PLUS Gold)
> ST55F-G, ST65F-G, ST75F-GS, ST85F-GS
> 
> Strider Plus (full modular, 80 Plus Silver or Bronze)
> ST60F-PS
> ST50F-PB, ST60F-PB, ST70F-PB
> 
> Essential Series (non modular, 80 PLUS regular to Gold)
> All 16 models are 140mm deep.


Are you guys also working on a new SFX PSU or on an upgrade? People have not been satisfied with the cooling / fan noise which you probably are aware of. Corsair has a good produkt but with some coil whine.


----------



## orhanyor

totally agree, after owning corsaif sf450 i dont want any other psu near my computer. tiny, dead silent and stable. alot of headroom for Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler which is on top of i7 6700 working with gtx 1060. last time i did my prime 95 was in month august, it was really hot no air con and during the test i saw max 66C. i can highly recommend my psu+cooler+cpu trio.

one thing to note, scythe comes with a slim profile heatsink fan. theres nothing wrong and theres totally no reason to swap it but if it is desired it can be replaced with a 120mm regular profile fan.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Are you guys also working on a new SFX PSU or on an upgrade? People have not been satisfied with the cooling / fan noise which you probably are aware of. Corsair has a good produkt but with some coil whine.


Do all the SF450 / 600s have coil whine? How bad?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Hey guys so im a bit lazy to trawl through the data on here
but I plan on using an M.2 SSD in this case.
Most ITX board have the M.2 slot below the motherboard which will be almost flush with the bottom of this case.
Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Do all the SF450 / 600s have coil whine? How bad?


My SF450 doesn't have any (at least not louder than my GPU fan) but other users have reported it. But nothing as bad as the fan noise produced by some other SFX PSUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hey guys so im a bit lazy to trawl through the data on here
> but I plan on using an M.2 SSD in this case.
> Most ITX board have the M.2 slot below the motherboard which will be almost flush with the bottom of this case.
> Has anyone had any similar experiences?


The spacers between the case and the motherboard provide sufficient space for the M.2 SSD.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Do all the SF450 / 600s have coil whine? How bad?


my SF450 doesnt have any coil whine, i cant even past zero fan rpm mode under full load (gpu+cpu) never seen its fan spinning thus it creates literally 0 dB under full load of my computers components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hey guys so im a bit lazy to trawl through the data on here
> but I plan on using an M.2 SSD in this case.
> Most ITX board have the M.2 slot below the motherboard which will be almost flush with the bottom of this case.
> Has anyone had any similar experiences?


im using M.2 ssd which is under the mobo and theres certainly enough space, i didnt have any problems with installation.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> my SF450 doesnt have any coil whine, i cant even past zero fan rpm mode under full load (gpu+cpu) never seen its fan spinning thus it creates literally 0 dB under full load of my computers components.
> im using M.2 ssd which is under the mobo and theres certainly enough space, i didnt have any problems with installation.


Honestly, that worries me, I WANT the fan running, in mega slow mode >








Mine is going to be in a 'pull' configuration, facing down towards a hot CPU, I want that CPU PUSHING air up, into that PSU which sucks it out the back :/


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hey guys so im a bit lazy to trawl through the data on here
> but I plan on using an M.2 SSD in this case.
> Most ITX board have the M.2 slot below the motherboard which will be almost flush with the bottom of this case.
> Has anyone had any similar experiences?


I will be using a dremel on my SG08 and SG13 in the next month or two and documenting me installing a door.
It's Silverstones only screw up on the design.

I'll be using the following components
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141405377084?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111641795899?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252524007109?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Dremel out door, put rubber noise / rattle sealing rubber on door lip and door 'frame' lip.
Add 2 hinges to the door with pop rivet gun, add a latch mechanism.

If I get it configured right it'll lock TIGHT (due to the rubber lips touching) and mean bottom access to the case.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Honestly, that worries me, I WANT the fan running, in mega slow mode >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is going to be in a 'pull' configuration, facing down towards a hot CPU, I want that CPU PUSHING air up, into that PSU which sucks it out the back :/


I can only tell you my experiences. I isolated the psu from the case so the fan of the psu is facing upwards. I installed a quality 120mm noctua fan in the front pushing air into the case. With this setup I did 15mins of prime 95 burn in test during the summer with 30 degrees ambient temperature and cpu temps were stable at 66 degrees. I'm really happy with the result for me there's certainly no need for any kind of exhaust configuration. Btw my cpu is i7 6700.
But if you are going to OC your cpu that's another story.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> I can only tell you my experiences. I isolated the psu from the case so the fan of the psu is facing upwards. I installed a quality 120mm noctua fan in the front pushing air into the case. With this setup I did 15mins of prime 95 burn in test during the summer with 30 degrees ambient temperature and cpu temps were stable at 66 degrees. I'm really happy with the result for me there's certainly no need for any kind of exhaust configuration. Btw my cpu is i7 6700.
> But if you are going to OC your cpu that's another story.


Are you in Australia or something? 30c ambient eh? My apt hits 33c on the worst days in summer.
I'm a little bit frustrated that apparently the SF450 / 600 refuse to spin unless the ELECTRICAL load hits a threshold, not the Celsius / Fahrenheit, which is ridiculous.
None the less, my intended config should be fine, I don't intend to overclock the CPU and my CPU will be slower than yours.

(BTW, which Noctua did you use in the front? slower or faster? I'm aiming for dead silence)


----------



## bichael

Even with the relatively basic ST45SF I had good results with the fan down arrangement in my old SG05. With air cooling it was never audible over gpu and with water cooling the pump became the loudest thing (even though it was pretty quiet). A big factor in using fan down for me was that it was in a cabinet under the TV so covered above, thus an intake at the front got cooler air than one on top.

I am only now noticing PSU fan noise having changed to an RVZ02 case. Even with an external rad looking after cpu+gpu I think there is too much recirculation going on so after a while the heat builds up in the case and the psu fan ramps up.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Honestly, that worries me, I WANT the fan running, in mega slow mode >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is going to be in a 'pull' configuration, facing down towards a hot CPU, I want that CPU PUSHING air up, into that PSU which sucks it out the back :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> I can only tell you my experiences. I isolated the psu from the case so the fan of the psu is facing upwards. I installed a quality 120mm noctua fan in the front pushing air into the case. With this setup I did 15mins of prime 95 burn in test during the summer with 30 degrees ambient temperature and cpu temps were stable at 66 degrees. I'm really happy with the result for me there's certainly no need for any kind of exhaust configuration. Btw my cpu is i7 6700.
> But if you are going to OC your cpu that's another story.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Are you in Australia or something? 30c ambient eh? My apt hits 33c on the worst days in summer.
> I'm a little bit frustrated that apparently the SF450 / 600 refuse to spin unless the ELECTRICAL load hits a threshold, not the Celsius / Fahrenheit, which is ridiculous.
> None the less, my intended config should be fine, I don't intend to overclock the CPU and my CPU will be slower than yours.
> 
> (BTW, which Noctua did you use in the front? slower or faster? I'm aiming for dead silence)


The SF450 is a fantastic PSU. I have it set up like orhanyor with the PSU facing upwards and a dust filter against the case.

I also have a second SF450 running in my NCASE M1.

1. The SF450 has very high build quality allowing it to run very cool as it's efficiency is closer to 93% under load.
2. The fan is thermally regulated & load regulated. It is just the case that for most users (i7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz & GTX 1080) the load isn't high enough to get it to spin.

You say you want dead silence but want a PSU that spins? Just be happy that this PSU is silent as a 92mm fan cannot compete with a 120mm fan that you put on your CPU cooler. Going from 92mm to 120mm is an increased air flow of 70% at the same fan speed. So make sure you use a nice large CPU cooler.

3. My temps are also great just blowing down on the CPU at around 55°C with Aida64 stress test (that should be around teh results orhanyor sees with Prime95 which is an excessively hot test).

Get yourself the Noctua NF-S12A for airflow over static pressure. If you choose a GPU shorter than 22cm you can also use a 140mm fan like the NF-A15 PWM.

What CPU cooler are you planning?


----------



## orhanyor

When i built the system i was in Turkey/Antalya and in month august it is pretty normal to see 44 degrees outside(celsius)







Case fan is Noctua NF-P12 PWM. I really like PWM feature because it can go dead silent when its not needed and kicks up when cpu starts to heat up. During normal use its dead silent, when i start a game i can hear its there if mute the speakers and the big portion of the noise comes from the graphics card which i cant do anything about but thats ok. My previous card was Evga gtx 970 SC and it was substantially noisier than my current gtx 1060.
btw my cpu cooler is scythe shuriken big 2 rev.b, theres around 2,7cm gap between the cooler and SF450.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> The SF450 is a fantastic PSU. I have it set up like orhanyor with the PSU facing upwards and a dust filter against the case.
> 
> I also have a second SF450 running in my NCASE M1.
> 
> 1. The SF450 has very high build quality allowing it to run very cool as it's efficiency is closer to 93% under load.
> 2. The fan is thermally regulated & load regulated. It is just the case that for most users (i7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz & GTX 1080) the load isn't high enough to get it to spin.
> 
> You say you want dead silence but want a PSU that spins? Just be happy that this PSU is silent as a 92mm fan cannot compete with a 120mm fan that you put on your CPU cooler. Going from 92mm to 120mm is an increased air flow of 70% at the same fan speed. So make sure you use a nice large CPU cooler.
> 
> 3. My temps are also great just blowing down on the CPU at around 55°C with Aida64 stress test (that should be around teh results orhanyor sees with Prime95 which is an excessively hot test).
> 
> Get yourself the Noctua NF-S12A for airflow over static pressure. If you choose a GPU shorter than 22cm you can also use a 140mm fan like the NF-A15 PWM.
> 
> What CPU cooler are you planning?


My understanding was it is ONLY load regulated. I read a post, almost indicating it's a design flaw or bug. Maybe even saw it on the internet somewhere twice even?
(Thanks to me, this rumour is now further perpetuated, is it definitely incorrect?)
I do want dead silence, with a PSU that spins. At a certain threshold, spinning is silent. 400rpm or something ridiculously low will be totally inaudable even at 6" away but it will move some air through for PSU health.
(If it doesn't spin, so be it, I'll get over it, but I'd prefer it spins super super slow just to keep some basic air circulation)

Here's my proposed build, no overclock, be Quiet Shadow Rock LP is my intended cooler.
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/hamhamnahlol/saved/#view=T2vf7P

Take note of the 3 custom items at the bottom to enhance silencing
Thanks for help.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> My understanding was it is ONLY load regulated. I read a post, almost indicating it's a design flaw or bug. Maybe even saw it on the internet somewhere twice even?
> (Thanks to me, this rumour is now further perpetuated, is it definitely incorrect?)
> I do want dead silence, with a PSU that spins. At a certain threshold, spinning is silent. 400rpm or something ridiculously low will be totally inaudable even at 6" away but it will move some air through for PSU health.
> (If it doesn't spin, so be it, I'll get over it, but I'd prefer it spins super super slow just to keep some basic air circulation)
> 
> Here's my proposed build, no overclock, be Quiet Shadow Rock LP is my intended cooler.
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/hamhamnahlol/saved/#view=T2vf7P
> 
> Take note of the 3 custom items at the bottom to enhance silencing
> Thanks for help.


For me noise is the biggest priority also as we use our computers work a working environment as well as occasional gaming.

Here are some comments about your parts list:

- I assume the parts listed at 0 USD are already purchased? Otherwise I would be going for the Skylake generation CPU.
- CPU cooler should be a good choice. Alternatively Noctua NH-L12 in the low profile configuration should be slightly quieter but your RAM would be too tall for the 120mm fan on the bottom of the heat sink.
- Toshiba HDD. It will be the loudest component in your system. I got rid of my HDD and went for a NAS as I hated the noise after a while.
- No GPU? Then you could go for a larger case fan.
- You chose a case fan increased for static pressure. That is not the correct fan for the use. The NF-S12A is quieter and has 20% more air flow. But you marked it at 0 USD so I assume you already have it.
- Rubber mounts are alread included with Noctua case fans, so need to buy additional ones.
- Neoprene shielding... I would not get that as you will notice your system is virtually silent without it. Get it afterwards if you are not satisfied but I am 99% sure you will be.
- Get dust filters!! I got 10x 140mmx140mm generic filters of amazon and cut them to size and attached them would strong double sided tape - works perfectly!
-


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> When i built the system i was in Turkey/Antalya and in month august it is pretty normal to see 44 degrees outside(celsius)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case fan is Noctua NF-P12 PWM. I really like PWM feature because it can go dead silent when its not needed and kicks up when cpu starts to heat up. During normal use its dead silent, when i start a game i can hear its there if mute the speakers and the big portion of the noise comes from the graphics card which i cant do anything about but thats ok. My previous card was Evga gtx 970 SC and it was substantially noisier than my current gtx 1060.
> btw my cpu cooler is scythe shuriken big 2 rev.b, theres around 2,7cm gap between the cooler and SF450.


Nice build! Is your GPU short enough to fit a 140mm fan at the front? What length is it?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> It's Silverstones only screw up on the design


Hmm.... hmm... there's definitely things that can be improved design wise. But SilverStone has gone for the most cheap case they can offer... Would love to see a more premium design, with more consideration to noise isolation as well.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> For me noise is the biggest priority also as we use our computers work a working environment as well as occasional gaming.
> 
> Here are some comments about your parts list:
> 
> - I assume the parts listed at 0 USD are already purchased? Otherwise I would be going for the Skylake generation CPU.
> - CPU cooler should be a good choice. Alternatively Noctua NH-L12 in the low profile configuration should be slightly quieter but your RAM would be too tall for the 120mm fan on the bottom of the heat sink.
> - Toshiba HDD. It will be the loudest component in your system. I got rid of my HDD and went for a NAS as I hated the noise after a while.
> - No GPU? Then you could go for a larger case fan.
> - You chose a case fan increased for static pressure. That is not the correct fan for the use. The NF-S12A is quieter and has 20% more air flow. But you marked it at 0 USD so I assume you already have it.
> - Rubber mounts are alread included with Noctua case fans, so need to buy additional ones.
> - Neoprene shielding... I would not get that as you will notice your system is virtually silent without it. Get it afterwards if you are not satisfied but I am 99% sure you will be.
> - Get dust filters!! I got 10x 140mmx140mm generic filters of amazon and cut them to size and attached them would strong double sided tape - works perfectly!
> -


I thought the Shadow Rock LP was actually reviewed as quieter than the Noctua, or significantly better maybe? That's why I got it.
I already own the Noctua fan so I'm ok using that 120mm instead of a 140mm.
I hate the Toshiba too! I have 6 of the same model in my NAS. Never fear this one spins for 2 hours a week at 3am for backups (from the NAS, just *critical* data) it powers down otherwise.
I only listed the rubber mounts so people know how serious I am about quiet







I already own 8
The Neoprene shileding may not get used correct but it might get used in experiment #2 instead https://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/hamhamnahlol/saved/#view=fVmrHx
(I own the SG08 already, it's a little bit too noisy, a lot of work to do there)
Got a link to the dust filters? I'm in Australia :/ dunno if I can import em?


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Hmm.... hmm... there's definitely things that can be improved design wise. But SilverStone has gone for the most cheap case they can offer... Would love to see a more premium design, with more consideration to noise isolation as well.


SG08 with PSU is not a cheap piece of hardware, but that doesn't have an under tray there either.








I'll be modding both with my dremel and doing a basic writeup and photos, 2 cases, 2 under doors.
I bet 3 weeks after they are complete the SG08-C and SG13B-QC come out, with USB C mounts in the case


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> I thought the Shadow Rock LP was actually reviewed as quieter than the Noctua, or significantly better maybe? That's why I got it.
> I already own the Noctua fan so I'm ok using that 120mm instead of a 140mm.
> I hate the Toshiba too! I have 6 of the same model in my NAS. Never fear this one spins for 2 hours a week at 3am for backups (from the NAS, just *critical* data) it powers down otherwise.
> I only listed the rubber mounts so people know how serious I am about quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own 8
> The Neoprene shileding may not get used correct but it might get used in experiment #2 instead https://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/hamhamnahlol/saved/#view=fVmrHx
> (I own the SG08 already, it's a little bit too noisy, a lot of work to do there)
> Got a link to the dust filters? I'm in Australia :/ dunno if I can import em?


I used this Filter

Not sure what you can find in Australia though.

I am sure the Shadow Rock LP will be just fine, especially if you are not using a GPU.

The noctua NH-C12P would be too tall. The Max height you can have is 86mm if I am not mistaken...


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> I used this Filter
> 
> Not sure what you can find in Australia though.
> 
> I am sure the Shadow Rock LP will be just fine, especially if you are not using a GPU.
> 
> The noctua NH-C12P would be too tall. The Max height you can have is 86mm if I am not mistaken...


I think that's correct, I did some figures at the top of this page or the previous page. Using the SFX adapter from Silverstone, I'm almost positive 86.
Those filters, would reduce airflow slightly right?

I might consider using regardless, they would be a very very minor sound baffle and also I get dust in my PCs pretty bad.
I can maybe find similar on ebay or use my US contacts to mail to me.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> I think that's correct, I did some figures at the top of this page or the previous page. Using the SFX adapter from Silverstone, I'm almost positive 86.
> Those filters, would reduce airflow slightly right?
> 
> I might consider using regardless, they would be a very very minor sound baffle and also I get dust in my PCs pretty bad.
> I can maybe find similar on ebay or use my US contacts to mail to me.


Here you can ger it from Aliexpress

The mesh is not very restrictive like die Demiflex filters. The air flow isn't hindered a lot. Just use good tape. The ones for the top of the case came loose after a few weeks with my initial tape. I used double sided tape & normal tape the second time round and now they won't move.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Are you guys also working on a new SFX PSU or on an upgrade? People have not been satisfied with the cooling / fan noise which you probably are aware of. Corsair has a good produkt but with some coil whine.


Apologize for the delayed response!

But yes, having sold the majority of SFX PSUs of all retail brands in the last 5 years, we have received our fair share of complaints. We have done what we could with the physical limitations and the technology available to us at the time when creating those SFX PSUs from years ago. If you haven't seen them already, we've already launched new versions of two of our popular SFX PSUs that now have 92mm fans for quieter operations. More upcoming SilverStone SFX PSUs will definitely follow this trend as we try to make them as quiet as possible (without compromising longevity).

ST30SF V2.0
ST45SF V3.0


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Nice build! Is your GPU short enough to fit a 140mm fan at the front? What length is it?


sadly i cant give you a definitive answer but i can show you how it looks like from the side. i think this card is one of the shortest gtx 1060 6GB on the market.



in this picture everything is installed including 2.5 and 3.5 drive and all cables are connected


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Apologize for the delayed response!
> 
> But yes, having sold the majority of SFX PSUs of all retail brands in the last 5 years, we have received our fair share of complaints. We have done what we could with the physical limitations and the technology available to us at the time when creating those SFX PSUs from years ago. If you haven't seen them already, we've already launched new versions of two of our popular SFX PSUs that now have 92mm fans for quieter operations. More upcoming SilverStone SFX PSUs will definitely follow this trend as we try to make them as quiet as possible (without compromising longevity).
> 
> ST30SF V2.0
> ST45SF V3.0


Nice to hear! Always good to have more options on the market to keep technological improvements coming to the SFX market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> sadly i cant give you a definitive answer but i can show you how it looks like from the side. i think this card is one of the shortest gtx 1060 6GB on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> in this picture everything is installed including 2.5 and 3.5 drive and all cables are connected


Ok, I have the same card just as the 960 version. The 140mm fan with 120mm hole spacing works a treat in this case.

Btw, why do you not remove the ATX PSU bracket? It is blocking venting holes of the case...


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Apologize for the delayed response!
> 
> But yes, having sold the majority of SFX PSUs of all retail brands in the last 5 years, we have received our fair share of complaints. We have done what we could with the physical limitations and the technology available to us at the time when creating those SFX PSUs from years ago. If you haven't seen them already, we've already launched new versions of two of our popular SFX PSUs that now have 92mm fans for quieter operations. More upcoming SilverStone SFX PSUs will definitely follow this trend as we try to make them as quiet as possible (without compromising longevity).
> 
> ST30SF V2.0
> ST45SF V3.0


Appreciate the good work, when was the V3 released? I've heard people picking up a PSU and still getting the older model.
I'm buying my case probably in the next 3 to 10 weeks. God help me if you guys announce a USB-C edition of the SG13






























BTW What is Silverstones take on this product?
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pw-ic3dah45/


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Here you can ger it from Aliexpress
> 
> The mesh is not very restrictive like die Demiflex filters. The air flow isn't hindered a lot. Just use good tape. The ones for the top of the case came loose after a few weeks with my initial tape. I used double sided tape & normal tape the second time round and now they won't move.


I've oredered some 120mm x 120mm and same for 140mm. Wish I could find some 180mm stuff for my SG08 case.
There's some out there but way way expensive.
https://www.pccasegear.com/products/17841/demciflex-fan-filter-180mm-black

Wish I could just find how to get this stuff on ebay!
https://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html

Also why would I use tape? I'll just drill a hole and fasten it to the mount point with screws underneath the fans?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> I've oredered some 120mm x 120mm and same for 140mm. Wish I could find some 180mm stuff for my SG08 case.
> There's some out there but way way expensive.
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/17841/demciflex-fan-filter-180mm-black
> 
> Wish I could just find how to get this stuff on ebay!
> https://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html
> 
> Also why would I use tape? I'll just drill a hole and fasten it to the mount point with screws underneath the fans?


I am not sure I understand how you want to filter the case. I filtered all case sides by taping the filters to the case from the inside.

And here is someone who did exactly the same as I did:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/240#post_23612582

I don't have any pictures from the inside at the moment but this is what it looks like from the top:


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> I am not sure I understand how you want to filter the case. I filtered all case sides by taping the filters to the case from the inside.
> 
> And here is someone who did exactly the same as I did:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/240#post_23612582
> 
> I don't have any pictures from the inside at the moment but this is what it looks like from the top:


Ok NOW I've got you.
I was gonna put one in front of the fan, at the front of the case, between the fan and the mounts.
However the stuff you linked is fantastic and also much larger than 80 / 120 / 140mm







I wonder where I can find these cuttable sizes rather than pre-cut.

Appreciate your info, really useful, thanks!


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Ok NOW I've got you.
> I was gonna put one in front of the fan, at the front of the case, between the fan and the mounts.
> However the stuff you linked is fantastic and also much larger than 80 / 120 / 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where I can find these cuttable sizes rather than pre-cut.
> 
> Appreciate your info, really useful, thanks!


Well, the 140mm filters work just fine and overlap the cut out holes in the case just enough to tape them in place. I initially also looked for a larger piece but this was by far the cheapest version.

The front of the case is already filtered and should be fine without additional filters. I was most worried about the top as the case sits on our desk with no protection from above.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Well, the 140mm filters work just fine and overlap the cut out holes in the case just enough to tape them in place. I initially also looked for a larger piece but this was by far the cheapest version.
> 
> The front of the case is already filtered and should be fine without additional filters. I was most worried about the top as the case sits on our desk with no protection from above.


So these are ok?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281761621939?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Problem is, I'm working with an SG08 as well and the vent port on the left hand GPU side is longer than the SG13, so I'll need more than 140mm.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> So these are ok?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281761621939?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Problem is, I'm working with an SG08 as well and the vent port on the left hand GPU side is longer than the SG13, so I'll need more than 140mm.


That is exactly what I have. Just overlap 2 filters to create a longer one. You can see that I did that in my picture.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Apologize for the delayed response!
> 
> But yes, having sold the majority of SFX PSUs of all retail brands in the last 5 years, we have received our fair share of complaints. We have done what we could with the physical limitations and the technology available to us at the time when creating those SFX PSUs from years ago. If you haven't seen them already, we've already launched new versions of two of our popular SFX PSUs that now have 92mm fans for quieter operations. More upcoming SilverStone SFX PSUs will definitely follow this trend as we try to make them as quiet as possible (without compromising longevity).
> 
> ST30SF V2.0
> ST45SF V3.0


Also, can anyone vouch for the V3 45SF?. I'd save $30 AUD off the Corsair SF450. If they are both 92mm fans that's a start. I know the Corsair is good with a 7 year warranty, is the Silverstone silent?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Also, can anyone vouch for the V3 45SF?. I'd save $30 AUD off the Corsair SF450. If they are both 92mm fans that's a start. I know the Corsair is good with a 7 year warranty, is the Silverstone silent?


Here is a review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/12/14/silverstone_sfx_st45sf_v30_450w_power_supply_review/9

If you want silent, choose the Corsair. Your CPU temps will be great with your system without the OC and without a GPU. You have plenty of clearance between the PSU and CPU cooler (and far too much clearance if you want an upward air stream layout).

Also, the Corsair is 5-10% more efficient, depending on the load range. These losses of the Silverstone PSU have to go somewhere -> heat.


----------



## fullderp

Ok Corsair it is.
Shame all the ITX motherboards from Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte and MSI for Z and H270 are rubbish >








I can't believe they think dual 27 / dual 30" owners don't exist.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Ok Corsair it is.
> Shame all the ITX motherboards from Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte and MSI for Z and H270 are rubbish >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they think dual 27 / dual 30" owners don't exist.


Ohh, and not to forget the modularness of the SF450 which is always good.


----------



## fullderp

Isn't the V3 Silverstone modular too?
Anyhow, I'm very happy with most of the proposed build, excited to build one, been too long. Looking forward to dremelling, modding, quietening, filtering, really making a quality PC.

Can't BELIEVE this idiotic move with the ITX 270 boards tho, going to impact my desktop PC a lot


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Can't BELIEVE this idiotic move with the ITX 270 boards tho, going to impact my desktop PC a lot


It's hard to google Idiotic move re ITX 270 - What idiotic move? What's the issue?


----------



## Zorgon

I'm looking to build a system with this case and Kaby Lake 7700K. I've seen some conflicting reports about the max clearance for AIO coolers and was wondering if it's better to go push/pull with a thin radiator vs single fan with a thick one. Alternatively, is there any air cooler that would fit and have sufficient cooling performance? I'm not necessarily looking for extreme overclocking, but I'd like to be able to run it at 4.5GHz.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> It's hard to google Idiotic move re ITX 270 - What idiotic move? What's the issue?


Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte and MSI have ALL made their ITX boards with Z or H270 chipset have either
2 display outputs only (1 DP / 1 HDMI) or 1 DP / 1 VGA
Some of them have one DL-DVI and 2xHDMI
Some of them just have 2x HDMI

Etc (WHY AND WHO WOULD EVER WANT 2 HDMI PORTS? EVER WHY?)

So long story short, find me an Intel h270 or z270 ITX board, capable of running my 2x1600p Dell 30" monitors and my 1200p Dell 24" monitor.
Because the old Z170 boards they included DP and DL-DVI (capable) and 1x VGA or 1x HDMI

It's a very, very dumb move.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> I'm looking to build a system with this case and Kaby Lake 7700K. I've seen some conflicting reports about the max clearance for AIO coolers and was wondering if it's better to go push/pull with a thin radiator vs single fan with a thick one. Alternatively, is there any air cooler that would fit and have sufficient cooling performance? I'm not necessarily looking for extreme overclocking, but I'd like to be able to run it at 4.5GHz.


If you purchase an SFX power supply ({smaller than regular) and use the Silverstone PP08 bracket to put it in the ATX power supply slot, you will max out around 86mm clearance.
I've done my reading, one of the better coolers sounds like the be quiet! Shadow Rock LP cooler, I'll be building one of these pretty soon.

EDIT: Search this thread for PP08 and I think you'll find some guys pics, showing the clearance too with a ruler, there's also a post about it on HardOCP Forums too if you google.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte and MSI have ALL made their ITX boards with Z or H270 chipset have either
> 2 display outputs only (1 DP / 1 HDMI) or 1 DP / 1 VGA
> Some of them have one DL-DVI and 2xHDMI
> Some of them just have 2x HDMI
> 
> Etc (WHY AND WHO WOULD EVER WANT 2 HDMI PORTS? EVER WHY?)
> 
> So long story short, find me an Intel h270 or z270 ITX board, capable of running my 2x1600p Dell 30" monitors and my 1200p Dell 24" monitor.
> Because the old Z170 boards they included DP and DL-DVI (capable) and 1x VGA or 1x HDMI
> 
> It's a very, very dumb move.


Current standard hdmi (hdmi 2 or higher) can support 4k. Surely it can handle 1600p x 2 just fine? (my assumption)


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Current standard hdmi (hdmi 2 or higher) can support 4k. Surely it can handle 1600p x 2 just fine? (my assumption)


That's only on TVs
EXCEEDINGLY few monitors would support 4k over HDMI.
The "computer" standard (not the Television / loungeroom standard) is displayport.

It's ridiculous to have dual HDMI when you can have DP and HDMI instead.
DP + DL-DVI + HDMI would be perfect for everyone.

Infact, HDMI has an idiot licensing fee, it's costing them MORE to put that second HDMI port on, than a DP instead.
ULTRA Frustrating as a dual 30" owner who was hoping to get a kaby lake system.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> That's only on TVs
> EXCEEDINGLY few monitors would support 4k over HDMI.
> The "computer" standard (not the Television / loungeroom standard) is displayport.
> 
> It's ridiculous to have dual HDMI when you can have DP and HDMI instead.
> DP + DL-DVI + HDMI would be perfect for everyone.
> 
> Infact, HDMI has an idiot licensing fee, it's costing them MORE to put that second HDMI port on, than a DP instead.
> ULTRA Frustrating as a dual 30" owner who was hoping to get a kaby lake system.


you can buy h170/z170 motherboard for kabylake if those suits you. because kabylake its only a refresh cpu a tiny upgrade which works with previous generation motherboards.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> you can buy h170/z170 motherboard for kabylake if those suits you. because kabylake its only a refresh cpu a tiny upgrade which works with previous generation motherboards.


with a BIOS update afaik.
just to add for those that a little silly and may just buy the a 170 series board and drop in a kaby lake.

Also, for those that were discussing filters previously, if you want some that cost more and custom made for the case, Decmi filter make them

http://www.demcifilter.com/c259/SILVERSTONE-SUGO-SG13B.aspx

both in full kits and individual pieces. Plus there is an option to colour the magnetic frames and filter mesh.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> you can buy h170/z170 motherboard for kabylake if those suits you. because kabylake its only a refresh cpu a tiny upgrade which works with previous generation motherboards.


You're absolutely correct but the fact is, these board manufacturers are shafting US SFF owners.
There's nothing wrong with being a huge ITX enthusiast who also doesn't have a GPU. I don't play games anymore! but I do browse a lot, watch a lot of videos online, I remote desktop. I use 3 monitors often, 2 of them 30"

I'm so hugely disappointed that I'm meant to buy an "old" board, omitting USB-C, maybe Thunderbolt, Optane - because the suppliers were grossly ignorant in making boards with the wrong video out configuration, it's crazy.
Furthermore an Intel 630 iGPU can actually run a few games not too bad. I bet a reasonable portion of pepole in this thread don't have a GPU but are still power enthusiasts (video editing, coding, VM, music editing etc)

Sorry to rant, I'm just so massively disappointed I finally lined up a sale for old parts and then Asrock, Gigabyte, MSI and Asus ALL decided to stick it to ITX fans :/

Disaster.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> with a BIOS update afaik.
> just to add for those that a little silly and may just buy the a 170 series board and drop in a kaby lake.
> 
> Also, for those that were discussing filters previously, if you want some that cost more and custom made for the case, Decmi filter make them
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/c259/SILVERSTONE-SUGO-SG13B.aspx
> 
> both in full kits and individual pieces. Plus there is an option to colour the magnetic frames and filter mesh.


Yeah BIOS update is another problem, buy a 170 board because 270 sucks for video output options and then you're stuck needing to borrow a CPU to flash the board.
Also that was me about the filters, thanks that's super cool! Wonder if they ship overseas.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Yeah BIOS update is another problem, buy a 170 board because 270 sucks for video output options and then you're stuck needing to borrow a CPU to flash the board.
> Also that was me about the filters, thanks that's super cool! Wonder if they ship overseas.


Plus 170 series boards will drop a little in price, or gain a premium in ITX form factor even.

They are in South Africa if i recall correctly, and they shipped over to where i am in Australia. So i would assume they ship world wide given that. Rates to here were not great but used to paying premium pricing due to our Australia tax essentially.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> You're absolutely correct but the fact is, these board manufacturers are shafting US SFF owners.
> There's nothing wrong with being a huge ITX enthusiast who also doesn't have a GPU. I don't play games anymore! but I do browse a lot, watch a lot of videos online, I remote desktop. I use 3 monitors often, 2 of them 30"
> 
> I'm so hugely disappointed that I'm meant to buy an "old" board, omitting USB-C, maybe Thunderbolt, Optane - because the suppliers were grossly ignorant in making boards with the wrong video out configuration, it's crazy.
> Furthermore an Intel 630 iGPU can actually run a few games not too bad. I bet a reasonable portion of pepole in this thread don't have a GPU but are still power enthusiasts (video editing, coding, VM, music editing etc)
> 
> Sorry to rant, I'm just so massively disappointed I finally lined up a sale for old parts and then Asrock, Gigabyte, MSI and Asus ALL decided to stick it to ITX fans :/
> 
> Disaster.


one thing for sure if you are editing videos you definitely need a graphics card because major video editing programs like adobe premiere uses CUDA cores to accelerate the process, thus reduces wait time. if waiting for way longer render times is not an issue you can still buy a cheap video card with ports you need. sg13 definitely has enough room inside, to be honest if i didnt need a graphics card i would have bought Streacom F1C EVO which is a beautiful looking very small aluminium case.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> one thing for sure if you are editing videos you definitely need a graphics card because major video editing programs like adobe premiere uses CUDA cores to accelerate the process, thus reduces wait time. if waiting for way longer render times is not an issue you can still buy a cheap video card with ports you need. sg13 definitely has enough room inside, to be honest if i didnt need a graphics card i would have bought Streacom F1C EVO which is a beautiful looking very small aluminium case.


You don't "need" a GPU, you can use an i7 7700k with 4C/8T and it'll be still reasonable. Perhaps a "pro" needs a GPU but the fact is, people in this very forum and online do buy ITX machines without a GPU.
I'm a good example, lots and lots of use all day, every day, no GPU.

Now the boards won't support me, because I "dare" to have 2x30" monitors.
I've contacted Asus, Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte tonight via email, we'll see what they say in response.

I do NOT understand Dual HDMI, it makes no sense!


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> You don't "need" a GPU, you can use an i7 7700k with 4C/8T and it'll be still reasonable. Perhaps a "pro" needs a GPU but the fact is, people in this very forum and online do buy ITX machines without a GPU.
> I'm a good example, lots and lots of use all day, every day, no GPU.
> 
> Now the boards won't support me, because I "dare" to have 2x30" monitors.
> I've contacted Asus, Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte tonight via email, we'll see what they say in response.
> 
> I do NOT understand Dual HDMI, it makes no sense!


reasonable could be a quite subjective term. even if you are not a pro but you are involved in video editing i'll give you an example numbers tested with a server grade cpu. i mean when i look at this 1080p cineform transcore test in adobe premiere you can easily read you have an immense amount leverage even if you have the low end gtx 960. theres a diminishing returns after it but still even a low end graphics card can make your life 6.6x faster. though if you are leaving your computer to transcode when you leave home or at night then it doesnt matter.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> reasonable could be a quite subjective term. even if you are not a pro but you are involved in video editing i'll give you an example numbers tested with a server grade cpu. i mean when i look at this 1080p cineform transcore test in adobe premiere you can easily read you have an immense amount leverage even if you have the low end gtx 960. theres a diminishing returns after it but still even a low end graphics card can make your life 6.6x faster. though if you are leaving your computer to transcode when you leave home or at night then it doesnt matter.


video editing software that supports quicksync can make-do without add-on cards you know.
in fact quicksync is still faster than the latest mainstream GPUs.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> video editing software that supports quicksync can make-do without add-on cards you know.
> in fact quicksync is still faster than the latest mainstream GPUs.


yup ive seen its impressive results but only if you have a mac which can use final cut software.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> yup ive seen its impressive results but only if you have a mac which can use final cut software.


why would you need to use final cut software?

you can refer to intel's own list of supported software.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/quick-sync-video/quick-sync-video-general.html


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> why would you need to use final cut software?
> 
> you can refer to intel's own list of supported software.
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/quick-sync-video/quick-sync-video-general.html


because i wouldnt use anything other than final cut or adobe premiere for video editing. one can get away with intel quick sync, the other one cant. simply because i dont wanna spend my life waiting for transcoding.


----------



## epic1337

i dunno about the current premiere pro not supporting quicksync, but the current premiere elements supports quicksync.

edit: apparently both pro and elements supports quicksync via plug-in.


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Just wanted to show some pictures of my finished rig after I had to swap out the H80i. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> reasonable could be a quite subjective term. even if you are not a pro but you are involved in video editing i'll give you an example numbers tested with a server grade cpu. i mean when i look at this 1080p cineform transcore test in adobe premiere you can easily read you have an immense amount leverage even if you have the low end gtx 960. theres a diminishing returns after it but still even a low end graphics card can make your life 6.6x faster. though if you are leaving your computer to transcode when you leave home or at night then it doesnt matter.


Ok fine, you've proven to me that CPU only video work is stupid.
None the less, programming, VM work, web designing, picture drawing, music, very basic gaming, video watching, stock trading.

There's a HEAP of reasons why someone might want a beefy CPU and not care about GPU. I am an ex gamer and I still want a tough PC, just no GPU.
4 diff manufacturers have opted to ignore multi-monitor high resolution owners by omitting the ports to achieve this.


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Ok fine, you've proven to me that CPU only video work is stupid.
> None the less, programming, VM work, web designing, picture drawing, music, very basic gaming, video watching, stock trading.
> 
> There's a HEAP of reasons why someone might want a beefy CPU and not care about GPU. I am an ex gamer and I still want a tough PC, just no GPU.
> 4 diff manufacturers have opted to ignore multi-monitor high resolution owners by omitting the ports to achieve this.


ok man chill







i for example run 2 monitors from h170 motherboard thru 2 seperate hdmi. they are both full hd. have you tried running your monitors thru hdmi, they should work. this statement is from gigabyte's web site about the model i have.. ''*2 x HDMI ports, supporting a maximum resolution of [email protected] Hz*''


----------



## akafreak

Try Asrock Fatality Z270 ITX Gaming ac. It has HDMI 2.0, Display Port 1.2 and a Thunderbolt 3 (Type C). It is the only Z270 ITX motherboard capable of three simultaneous UHD displays although you will have to purchase a Thunderbolt to HDMI/DP adapter which will not be cheap.....


----------



## fullderp

I have a reaL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Try Asrock Fatality Z270 ITX Gaming ac. It has HDMI 2.0, Display Port 1.2 and a Thunderbolt 3 (Type C). It is the only Z270 ITX motherboard capable of three simultaneous UHD displays although you will have to purchase a Thunderbolt to HDMI/DP adapter which will not be cheap.....


Yeah I discovered this as a possibility yesterday how appalling that we have to 'blow' our USB-C port in order to output the video we used to on previous systems.
A high end USB-C hub with displayport and USB-C passthrough is NOT cheap at all.
If I just want DP from the port though, it's about $40 US shipped. Damn near the cost of a low end graphics card.


----------



## richro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orhanyor*
> 
> sadly i cant give you a definitive answer but i can show you how it looks like from the side. i think this card is one of the shortest gtx 1060 6GB on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> in this picture everything is installed including 2.5 and 3.5 drive and all cables are connected


Which CPU cooler is that?

edit: Never mind... I see in a previous post that it's the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. How does this perform compared to an AIO cooler?


----------



## orhanyor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Which CPU cooler is that?
> 
> edit: Never mind... I see in a previous post that it's the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. How does this perform compared to an AIO cooler?


i get around 66 degrees celsius in hot sunny days when testing with prime 95 with panel on. plus its cheaper, quieter, less prone to break down simply because it doesnt have any pump or hoses. i considered buying AIO before this but i couldnt justify the need for it unless i wanted to OC my cpu. considering thermal throttling happens at around 90 degrees i have more than enough head room with that cooler.


----------



## fullderp

What is THE best cooler using an SFX supply?

Does anyone else have any cool ideas to 'trick out' their cases here? Someone already suggested the great mesh filters, I'll be dremeling out the M.2 drive hole underneath.
I'm going to use super low speed fans with rubber grommets for noise.
I may replace the case feet on one of the systems I'm working on.
I'm adding adhesive backed neoprene foam.

What else can I do to my system to make it good and quiet? Wish I had a laser cutter, skills and a USB-C shroud of some sort but that's beyond me.

Anyone do any cool stuff with wiring or other case mods to ensure the system is quiet / easy to use?
Thanks


----------



## Zorgon

Any clearance issues on any of the following AIOs? Which one should perform the best, may upgrade to Noctua F12 fan(s) down the road. Planning on pairing with i7 7700K. Alternatively, is there a consensus AIO that outperforms like the Kraken X41 or something?

H90 140mm x 170mm x 27mm - dual fans
H80i v2 154mm x 123mm x 49mm - single fan


----------



## lulzcreator

Will i have overheating issues with stock i5-6500 cooler and open air GPU like msi armor rx 480? There are controversial information everywhere. Some people say stock cooler + open air are OK, other - AIO + blower type gpu the only way.
I am ok to live with slightly high temperatures if it will not produce a lot of noise


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> What is THE best cooler using an SFX supply?
> 
> Does anyone else have any cool ideas to 'trick out' their cases here? Someone already suggested the great mesh filters, I'll be dremeling out the M.2 drive hole underneath.
> I'm going to use super low speed fans with rubber grommets for noise.
> I may replace the case feet on one of the systems I'm working on.
> I'm adding adhesive backed neoprene foam.
> 
> What else can I do to my system to make it good and quiet? Wish I had a laser cutter, skills and a USB-C shroud of some sort but that's beyond me.
> 
> Anyone do any cool stuff with wiring or other case mods to ensure the system is quiet / easy to use?
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Any clearance issues on any of the following AIOs? Which one should perform the best, may upgrade to Noctua F12 fan(s) down the road. Planning on pairing with i7 7700K. Alternatively, is there a consensus AIO that outperforms like the Kraken X41 or something?
> 
> H90 140mm x 170mm x 27mm - dual fans
> H80i v2 154mm x 123mm x 49mm - single fan


I'm going to answer these two at the same time.
The noise that comes out of my machine, is minimal at best. It depends on what you do with the machine whether it's hardcore gaming or not.
I find that using "Afterburner" From MSI with my GTX 1060 Armor, is amazing - The card used to be the noisiest thing in my case, but after setting the fan profile it is quiet as a mouse. The thing hardly heats up at all (I'm playing games like Civilization 6 atm) with a Kaby Lake 7700K.
Now I have a Noctua NH-L12 with the 92mm fan on the Heatsink, with the 120mm fan as an intake (Not enough clearance for both fans) I'm using the Y-splitter to run both fans off of the CPU-PWM connector. So when the CPU heats up, it pulls more air through the front and pulls more air over the heatsink, (I have the 92mm fan facing up)

After several hours of Civ6 with max settings, the CPU hits around 50-60 and the GPU doesn't even reach 50 (Not a graphically intensive game though)

As far as the AIO is concerned, go with a 120mm (whatever suits the budget and a single quiet fan will do unless you really wanna overclock a LOT), otherwise you wont have room for the GPU if you go with 140mm - That has to do with the fan hole placement in the front of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> Will i have overheating issues with stock i5-6500 cooler and open air GPU like msi armor rx 480? There are controversial information everywhere. Some people say stock cooler + open air are OK, other - AIO + blower type gpu the only way.
> I am ok to live with slightly high temperatures if it will not produce a lot of noise


MSI Armor (I'm using the GTX1060 as mentioned above) You cannot go wrong. If the RX 480 can out-perform the 1060 and produce less heat (re: benchmarks) Then get the 480- otherwise get the 1060. These things run awesomely cool, and the custom fan profiles will have you with a whisper quiet machine.


The 2 Noctua Fans are connected to the Y-Splitting on the CPU-PWM connector. As the CPU heats up it draws more air from the front and well as pulling more air over the heatsink.


My Mess of cables, I plan on custom wiring this in the next two months to neaten it all up.


My MSI Armor GTX1060 - This is a big card, but will fit in this case very nicely with a little playing around (the 8pin has to be plugged in first before you slot it into the PCI-E)


I love the black and white contrast of the case, but I hate seeing the frame behind the mesh, In the future I plan to remove the mesh and paint the frame behind it matte black so it blends in.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> As far as the AIO is concerned, go with a 120mm (whatever suits the budget and a single quiet fan will do unless you really wanna overclock a LOT), otherwise you wont have room for the GPU if you go with 140mm - That has to do with the fan hole placement in the front of the case.


Unfortunately I ordered the H90 already. I will be running with onboard graphics for the time being, but had originally planned for an RX 460 or RX 480 down the road. If worse comes to worse, I do know that there are definitely some smaller footprint Nvidia options. I've also seen some pictures of builds where they were able to get an H90 and full size graphics card in there, but I would like to avoid case modification if possible.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Unfortunately I ordered the H90 already. I will be running with onboard graphics for the time being, but had originally planned for an RX 460 or RX 480 down the road. If worse comes to worse, I do know that there are definitely some smaller footprint Nvidia options. I've also seen some pictures of builds where they were able to get an H90 and full size graphics card in there, but I would like to avoid case modification if possible.


Yeah, you can get "ITX-Size" GPU's 1060 or 1070 I know Gigabyte has them. Best of luck.


----------



## Zorgon

I managed to cancel my order. Would an H80i v2 with single fan and thick radiator or H75 with dual fans and thin radiator be better for cooling? I'm having a hard time finding a site that has reviewed both with the H80i v2 in single fan configuration.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I'm planning on picking up a new air cooler and CPU for my build. Do you guys recommend I get a 6700k or 7700k? Also, which air cooler will fit my Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard best? I know the Shuriken B2 will fit. I don't plan on really overclocking it, I just want stable and safe temps. If the extra price of the 7700k isn't worth it, I'd rather get a 6700k. Also, I've seen reviewers saying that the 7700k can increase to temps close to 100 degrees which sounds crazy! Thanks


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on picking up a new air cooler and CPU for my build. Do you guys recommend I get a 6700k or 7700k? Also, which air cooler will fit my Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard best? I know the Shuriken B2 will fit. I don't plan on really overclocking it, I just want stable and safe temps. If the extra price of the 7700k isn't worth it, I'd rather get a 6700k. Also, I've seen reviewers saying that the 7700k can increase to temps close to 100 degrees which sounds crazy! Thanks


The only thing kaby lake has advantage over skylake is its overclocking capabilities. Virtually no performance gain. If you don't overclock, don't bother with the extra price and pick cheaper non-K version. K-version only matters for overclockers, who fiddles with voltage.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> The only thing kaby lake has advantage over skylake is its overclocking capabilities. Virtually no performance gain. If you don't overclock, don't bother with the extra price and pick cheaper non-K version. K-version only matters for overclockers, who fiddles with voltage.


support for higher DDR4 speeds without XMP too, skylake only supports 2133 out of the box, where as kabylake supports 2400.
on the other hand, theres much more changes on the gpu side, mostly on the decoder and encoder support list having full HEVC and VP9 added.
furthermore theres support for optane technology out of the box, this should be a useful feature once optane is out.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> I managed to cancel my order. Would an H80i v2 with single fan and thick radiator or H75 with dual fans and thin radiator be better for cooling? I'm having a hard time finding a site that has reviewed both with the H80i v2 in single fan configuration.


Honestly, if you want information on which AIO to use in this case, you will find a bunch of good info in this thread (run a search). People have used AIO's in an ordinary fashion, some have done simple tricks (for dual fans) and others big mods to get what they desire out of this case with AIO cooling.
Before you can decide any of this, you need a criteria;
- Are you planning on overclocking?
- If so, do you want maximum cooling - ie, fans at full power which in turn means you will have a lot of fan noise.
- If you just want to keep the thing cool and working well, and the extra +2 degrees doesn't bother you, forget the second fan, there is very little-to-no-benefit - Dual fans are more for the hardcore enthusiast and the SUGO13 might not necessarily be the case you're looking for.
- I would go two fans if you plan on running a full loop (personal opinion - Just look up performance tests that involve those 2 model AIO's, go for whichever rates better. You're gonna have to do some reasearch)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on picking up a new air cooler and CPU for my build. Do you guys recommend I get a 6700k or 7700k? Also, which air cooler will fit my Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard best? I know the Shuriken B2 will fit. I don't plan on really overclocking it, I just want stable and safe temps. If the extra price of the 7700k isn't worth it, I'd rather get a 6700k. Also, I've seen reviewers saying that the 7700k can increase to temps close to 100 degrees which sounds crazy! Thanks


First and foremost, do NOT get the K model, if you're not overclocking it. You get the same performance out of the non-k model and save $50 while you're at it.
I'm currently running the NH-L12 - I love it. I have the 7700K, I havn't started playing with clocks yet (I plan on undervolting it to keep it cooler) But under full load in Civ6 It pushes to approx 75C - which I'm very happy with
(please note I also have the Corsair SFX450W PSU, which gives me more room inside the case - see pictures above fore reference)
6700 vs 7700 - If you're just gaming, 6700. If you do, photoshop, 3D modeling, etc, get the 7700. The I5 is perfect for gaming, put the money towards the GPU instead. This topic has been the same for years.
I5 - Gaming
I7 - Photoshop / Editing (Heavy use only)


----------



## lulzcreator

Thank you SeraphicFury for your suggestions.

I already bought everything except case fan
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/WNxXhq

Basically, i5-6500 - stock cooler + open air rx-480 (planning to keep it until mid range cards will handle 4k. Hopefully Vega) + ATX psu

Can not consider between high air flow vs high static pressure fan. i.e nf-s12a vs nf-p12. Or any other cheaper options?

It sounds as i have no AIO heatsink so high airflow fan is a way to go?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> Thank you SeraphicFury for your suggestions.
> 
> I already bought everything except case fan
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/WNxXhq
> 
> Basically, i5-6500 - stock cooler + open air rx-480 (planning to keep it until mid range cards will handle 4k. Hopefully Vega) + ATX psu
> 
> Can not consider between high air flow vs high static pressure fan. i.e nf-s12a vs nf-p12. Or any other cheaper options?
> 
> It sounds as i have no AIO heatsink so high airflow fan is a way to go?


You're on the money, static pressure fans are best for heatsinks. The NF-S12A is the way to go: http://noctua.at/en/products/fan
As you can see from the list at the top, the SF-S12A produces lower noise and delivers higher air flow. vs the NF-P12 It's definitely a winner for your build.

I hope your machine delivers









EDIT: P.S. - Because you're using the stock cooler, you wanna flip the PSU to face up, that way the CPU fan doesn't have to fight for air being sucked through the PSU.


----------



## fullderp

I should be dremeling and documenting that next week now. I didn't end up with the latch I want but I'm sure others will be able to find a more fitting one


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Hi Guys,

Is it possible to mount the 140mm fans in front and using a 10.5" long GPU at the same time? I can't find any reference pic for this setup.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it possible to mount the 140mm fans in front and using a 10.5" long GPU at the same time? I can't find any reference pic for this setup.


No, the GPU will get in the way. Here's what a standard length GPU with a 120 fan looks like:


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> No, the GPU will get in the way. Here's what a standard length GPU with a 120 fan looks like:






Thanks for the reference pic. I think it's possible to mount the 140mm fans by creating a new hole slightly adjusted to the right? and I think it's a good project... Or should i just wait for the SG14...


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Thanks for the reference pic. I think it's possible to mount the 140mm fans by creating a new hole slightly adjusted to the right? and I think it's a good project... Or should i just wait for the SG14...


wouldn't that make it pointless? with the 140mm offset like what you said, most of it's intake would be blocked.
why not just go with 120mm?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

I have better experience with 140mm fans and silent operation with large airflow.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> I have better experience with 140mm fans and silent operation with large airflow.


I too was hoping to get a 140 to work back when I was first planning it out. Even considered mounting it in front of the mounting wall instead of behind it, but found out that would require an entirely custom built case front. As with most ideas, what you suggest is possible, but be prepared for some DIY. For what its worth on my particular build with the fan Im using theres about 1 inch of empty room to the right of my fan, however clearance from any 2.5 hdd mounted on the top hard drive plate may be an issue.


----------



## fullderp

Does anyone know if you can insert an m.2 SSD into a slot from a flat position? or at least with much much less angle?







I thought I'd made a pretty generous sized access point on my SG13 for the M.2 (I don't own one yet, couple of months!) but I'm not certain if I can make it work.

SG13door1.jpg 419k .jpg file


SG13door2.jpg 407k .jpg file


----------



## engmsf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> 
> The 2 Noctua Fans are connected to the Y-Splitting on the CPU-PWM connector. As the CPU heats up it draws more air from the front and well as pulling more air over the heatsink.
> 
> 
> My Mess of cables, I plan on custom wiring this in the next two months to neaten it all up.


Is the fan feedback (sense) speed wire from the 120mm stubbed (no connected)? As I would think you can't have both the fan speed from the 120mm and 92mm coming back at the same wire to the CPU header on the motherboard?

Does the Corsair SF450 have the proper mounting adapter so that it slides/positions upwards on the SG13? Or is that not needed and the SG13 comprehends SFX power supply mounting (screw) points?

Thanks!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> 
> The 2 Noctua Fans are connected to the Y-Splitting on the CPU-PWM connector. As the CPU heats up it draws more air from the front and well as pulling more air over the heatsink.
> 
> 
> My Mess of cables, I plan on custom wiring this in the next two months to neaten it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the fan feedback (sense) speed wire from the 120mm stubbed (no connected)? As I would think you can't have both the fan speed from the 120mm and 92mm coming back at the same wire to the CPU header on the motherboard?
> 
> Does the Corsair SF450 have the proper mounting adapter so that it slides/positions upwards on the SG13? Or is that not needed and the SG13 comprehends SFX power supply mounting (screw) points?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

No, you need an ATX psu to SFX psu bracket. The SG13 comes has support for ATX Psu's. You can find them at the usual online sources for $10-$15


----------



## fullderp

On top of my M.2 issues a few posts earlier, I'm pretty annoyed at the cabling on the Corsair SF450 / SF600, the way the SATA power cables are, it's very difficult to plug in a 3.5" HDD in the top mount position OR an SSD / 2.5" drive in the bottom case mount position.
Both require the drives to be 'elevated' off the mount point so the cables fit in. Honestly it might be more a fault of the SG13 actually. I had to raise the 2.5" HDD with washers and the 3.5" :HDD I didn't screw in at all and ended up using some high grade Velcro tape I have.


----------



## Zorgon

Finished my SG13 build yesterday with SF600. Didn't find myself having any difficulties using the top mounted 2.5", which is good because there was no way the SSD would fit under the H75 radiator + fans.

Build:


Silverstone SG13-BQ
Corsair SF600
MSI Z270 Pro Carbon
i7 7700K
Corsair H75
GSkill 16GB (16GB x 1) 3200MHz
Kingston SSDNow 64GB

Will upgrade storage to 960 Pro and pick up a graphics card later on down the road. Quick thoughts on the case:

The top plate for mounting storage came from the factory warped. It doesn't make a difference when you slide it in, but still a bit disappointing to see. Also, I'm not sure if it's because of my poor attempt at cable management or not, but it is seriously so hard to close the side(?) panel and make everything flush. There's a lot of pressure being applied to the sides by the 24 pin and 8 pin CPU cables. I will attempt to revisit at a later date when I have more time.

Unfortunately it seems I have a bit of a buzz coming from my PSU. From what I've read, it seems common enough, but I wonder if returning for exchange via Newegg would be worth the hassle.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Finished my SG13 build yesterday with SF600. Didn't find myself having any difficulties using the top mounted 2.5", which is good because there was no way the SSD would fit under the H75 radiator + fans.
> 
> Build:
> 
> 
> Silverstone SG13-BQ
> Corsair SF600
> MSI Z270 Pro Carbon
> i7 7700K
> Corsair H75
> GSkill 16GB (16GB x 1) 3200MHz
> Kingston SSDNow 64GB
> 
> Will upgrade storage to 960 Pro and pick up a graphics card later on down the road. Quick thoughts on the case:
> 
> The top plate for mounting storage came from the factory warped. It doesn't make a difference when you slide it in, but still a bit disappointing to see. Also, I'm not sure if it's because of my poor attempt at cable management or not, but it is seriously so hard to close the side(?) panel and make everything flush. There's a lot of pressure being applied to the sides by the 24 pin and 8 pin CPU cables. I will attempt to revisit at a later date when I have more time.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems I have a bit of a buzz coming from my PSU. From what I've read, it seems common enough, but I wonder if returning for exchange via Newegg would be worth the hassle.


My top plate was also warped, but once it's screwed in, it's fine. It's a $55 case so not too bad.
I'm not having an issue with 24 / 8 pin cables - can you take a pic?
Is your motherboard bottom mount M.2? If so, ouch pulling it apart to install the M.2

I hear the 600 has the buzz, the 450 doesn't. I'm very particular with noise and I didn't notice it on my 450.
Do you really need 600?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Unfortunately it seems I have *a bit of a buzz coming from my PSU*. From what I've read, it seems common enough, but I wonder if returning for exchange via Newegg would be worth the hassle.


My SF600 was the same way. Disabling C3/C6 in BIOS made it go away.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> My top plate was also warped, but once it's screwed in, it's fine. It's a $55 case so not too bad.
> I'm not having an issue with 24 / 8 pin cables - can you take a pic?
> Is your motherboard bottom mount M.2? If so, ouch pulling it apart to install the M.2
> 
> I hear the 600 has the buzz, the 450 doesn't. I'm very particular with noise and I didn't notice it on my 450.
> Do you really need 600?


Yeah the M.2 slot is on the bottom, but I'll manage. My favorite part about building with the Mini ITX form factor for the first time was only having 4 motherboard screws.

I don't really need 600, but I'm unsure what graphics card I'm looking at next. What if I ended up with an R9 Fury or something lol.

Edit: The PSU thing is really just my own doing. It's just a bit crowded with H75 tubing and the way I have the modular cables routed. I should be able to manage but I was short on time yesterday when assembling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> My SF600 was the same way. Disabling C3/C6 in BIOS made it go away.


Wasn't able to find it in my bios. I tried disabling all C-States and forcing C0, neither of which resolved the buzzing issue.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Yeah the M.2 slot is on the bottom, but I'll manage. My favorite part about building with the Mini ITX form factor for the first time was only having 4 motherboard screws.
> 
> I don't really need 600, but I'm unsure what graphics card I'm looking at next. What if I ended up with an R9 Fury or something lol.
> 
> Edit: The PSU thing is really just my own doing. It's just a bit crowded with H75 tubing and the way I have the modular cables routed. I should be able to manage but I was short on time yesterday when assembling.
> Wasn't able to find it in my bios. I tried disabling all C-States and forcing C0, neither of which resolved the buzzing issue.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/2300_100#post_25793539
I tried making an M.2 door - I must provide y'all with the dimensions.
Suffice to say, I think you need to be very aggreesive with the door size under there.
I didn't want to damage the structural integrity of the motherboard mounts - had I gone in just 2 mm more overall it'd be fine.


----------



## cutzish

Hi all,
I've recently bought 2 x DEEPCOOL GS 120x20mm fans to use with my 49mm radiator and they fit, with 1.5mm to spare, enough for the I/O cables from the MB(not the usb ones). And boy they do the job. The best improvement is for case / MB temps - on full they generate quite a pressure, you can feel the air exhausting on all vents and if i put a piece of paper on front mesh it will stick.
Build:

Asus Z170i
I7 6700K
Asus gtx 1060 turbo
Samsung 850 500GB
2x16GB HyperX Fury Black 2400MHz
Corsair SF 450
Arctic Liquid Cooler 120


----------



## Zorgon

Spent some time listening to my build and now I notice clicking/gurgling from H75. I have the pump on chassis fan set to 12V and reoriented the radiator sideways to avoid air bubbles or w/e. Since my system is gonna be out of commission while I wait for Newegg to replace or refund (depending on what I decide), I might as well send in the buzzing SF600.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> Is the fan feedback (sense) speed wire from the 120mm stubbed (no connected)? As I would think you can't have both the fan speed from the 120mm and 92mm coming back at the same wire to the CPU header on the motherboard?
> 
> Does the Corsair SF450 have the proper mounting adapter so that it slides/positions upwards on the SG13? Or is that not needed and the SG13 comprehends SFX power supply mounting (screw) points?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry for my delay, I'm moving overseas in a couple weeks, super busy.

For the PSU I bought Silverstone's PP08. I like this bracket because it allows me to have the PSU sit higher away from the CPU/MOBO.

You a are correct about the sense wire, I connected it to the 92mm fan as that one sits on the heatsink. It was my presumption that connecting the sense wire to the 120mm fan could cause the smaller can to ramp up higher - I'm drawing a blank as for the "method to my madness" - it just made sense to do it that way at the time.
I'm really not happy with the way the PSU fails to spin when I think it should - temp wise - (I know all about this issue) but as I'm moving overseas and that makes getting warranty more difficult, I'm thinking I might just open the PSU and just mod it. Either that or mod a normal ATX PSU as that would be cheaper.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys,

I currently have a big Shuriken 2 installed on my 7700k but I wanted to replace the fan so that I can reverse the orientation and allow for air to be pulled up into the PSU. You can technically flip over the fan on the Shuriken but it makes a very loud noise. So, I thought I would replace the fan with something else. I currently have a Corsair SF600 PSU. Can I use a regular size 120 mm fan with this configuration or should I stick to low profile fans? Also, are there any fans you guys can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently have a big Shuriken 2 installed on my 7700k but I wanted to replace the fan so that I can reverse the orientation and allow for air to be pulled up into the PSU. You can technically flip over the fan on the Shuriken but it makes a very loud noise. So, I thought I would replace the fan with something else. I currently have a Corsair SF600 PSU. Can I use a regular size 120 mm fan with this configuration or should I stick to low profile fans? Also, are there any fans you guys can recommend? Thanks.


The fan you can replace the Shuriken with alls depend on the space available between heatsink and PSU - I suggest measuring it to be safe. If you can fit a regular size fan, I would recommend a Noctua PWM that is built for static pressure because it has to pull air through the heatsink. - I'm sure someone has the same heatsink and used a Noctua fan on it - just google it.

Regarding your PSU orientation, if you read over this thread, I lot of people have faced the fan to have it pulling air from the outside in.
I would have preferred to do a similar set up to yourself with the the PSU pulling air away from the CPU as well, but because of the way the fan profile works (Based on load, not on temperature) You will find that you will have a lot of heat soaking into your PSU, which you really wanna avoid. (my 2 cents)

If you search for the SF600 / SF450 in this thread you will find out what I mean.

Cheers


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> 
> My MSI Armor GTX1060 - This is a big card, but will fit in this case very nicely with a little playing around (the 8pin has to be plugged in first before you slot it into the PCI-E)


Hey there! I saw that you're using the same case and GPU that I'm planning to buy in the next few weeks. Just wanted to confirm that this combination works? PCPartPicker.com is telling me that it's incompatible?

Thank you!


----------



## alinescoo

I am trying to fit the build within the max limit of 1000 EUR in Europe and I haven't found any case that's smaller than SG13 in cube format.

I was thinking of having a 120mm fan in front to take out the air from the case, but also I want the case version with plastic front, not mesh.
I have concerns on the effectiveness of cooling given the position of PSU over the CPU. Would a stock intel cooler + front vent be enough?
The GPU does not require extra power. I also only have a M2 SSD drive, so basically the PSU would only power the MB and that's all, no extra cables inside.
I am not sure what PSU to get but I need it to be modular as I have no need for all the cables.

I want the build to be as quiet as possible, especially when not playing games.

At the moment config is like this:
- CPU i5 7500 with no overclock
- MB MSI B250I GAMING PRO AC or maybe go with Gigabyte GA-H270N-WIFI mini itx if it's worth the price diff.
- CASE Silverstone SG13
- RAM Kingston HyperX FURY Black Series DDR4, 2x8GB, 2133 MHz, CL 14, Single Rank
- SSD Samsung 960 EVO 250
- GPU Zotak Geforce 1050Ti Mini 4 GB RAM
- PSU Corsair ECX450M, 450W, 80 PLUS Bronze
- CASE VENT quiet! Pure Wings 2 120 mm 1500 RPM


----------



## lulzcreator

*onoz*
I have MSI Armor rx 480 which was also marked as incompatible by pcpartpicker, but it was fitted. The only tricky part was to plug PSU cable to GPU. My PSU has firm cables and it is bit tough to plug and unplug.

*alinescoo*
I think you will be fine with plastic front and no case fan. I have mesh front and bought noctua s12a, but it came later so first two weeks i have used case without fan and... it really affects nothing. CPU temperature was ~60 under load with stock cooler and it was quite enough for my taste. GPU part of case has its own holes so GPU is not really affected by case fan as well. Also my GPU has 150TDP (rx 480) but yours is only 75 (1050Ti). So i believe you should be absolutely fine with plastic front. I am bit regret what i bothered to buy case fan...

This is my build for reference
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/47jgqk


----------



## alinescoo

@lulzcreator thank you for your answer. Can you please tell me temps on normal usage? I am really not familiar with fans, but I think that it can be controlled by BIOS to only start at certain temps? The beQuiet fan is really cheap but I can buy it afterwards.

Not sure what PSU to get, for instance the one on your link on my country is almost double the price.

Also I was thinking of getting a Noctua NH-L9i but it's pretty expensive and I don't know how much diff would make versus stock cooler.
Many seems to recommend a AIO cooler but since I don't OC I don't really see the need for it, except for the fact that space within the case is too small for air ventilation.

Would having a SFX PSU help a lot? A SFX PSU is almost double the price of a ATX...


----------



## alinescoo

Also has anyone compared the SG13 with http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-itx-elite-series/elite110/ since they seem to be around the same size


----------



## lulzcreator

*alinescoo*

If you are not elitist - than everything below 80 are NORMAL cpu\gpu temperatures.

Two months ago I also was under impression i will need AIO. In reality you will need only in case of OC.
Box cooler will be absolutely fine. Again if you are not temperatures\silence elitist.
Anyway you will be able to buy aftermarket cooler later if it will be needed.
If you for some reasons think to buy K-processor or OEM processor than it is different story - it will have no cooler included

For case fan question - yes, it is controlled by BIOS and configurable from it. Just make sure you have PWM version of be quite! which allow to change rpm
But you should be aware - case fan can be used only with mesh front case, not with plastic. Mesh is safer option. If you have hot summers with no AC control in your place then i strongly recommend to consider mesh front case. Also plastic front will not allow even theoretically to use AIO - just because you will have no place for case fan.

for MB question - read reviews and check if it has Wifi (if you need it) and M2 slot for drives (if you plan to use M2 SSD)
MSI and Gigabyte - both sounds as reputable brands, just check reviews for these specific models

I am not aware Samsung 960 prices in your country but it looks like a bit overpriced SDD in your case. I will consider something cheaper from reputable brand but with more space. 250Gb is a bit on the small side.

ATX\SFX psu - yes ATX psu will eat a lot of space of case and limit your options for aftermarket CPU coolers. SFX psus will be limited to Corsair and Silverstone. Silverstone SFX psu has a lot of complaints about noises. Corsair SFX PSU has better quality control but it will require SFX\ATX bracket (+$10). Considering such big difference in prices and having nice ATX deal I went cheap root. $30 vs $100 is huge difference in case of $600 build. On this difference you can buy 1060 instead of 1050Ti
So check your local prices and decide. Just make sure to buy reliable semi-modular or modular PSU - especially if your GPU does not require additional power cable

Elite 110 is a bit outdated case. It allows only 8.3" long GPU's, SG13 - up to 10.5" cards (i.e it can fit even TitanX)


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alinescoo*
> 
> Also I was thinking of getting a Noctua NH-L9i but it's pretty expensive and I don't know how much diff would make versus stock cooler.
> Many seems to recommend a AIO cooler but since I don't OC I don't really see the need for it, except for the fact that space within the case is too small for air ventilation.
> 
> Would having a SFX PSU help a lot? A SFX PSU is almost double the price of a ATX...


I would start with stock cooler and then grab an aftermarket air cooler later if noise bothers you. I think Zalman CNPS 8900 is meant to be one of the best value. No need for AIO with your build.

Personally I would go SFX to give more space. I think Thermaltake Toughpower 450W is cheapest modular SFX I've seen. If you could live with the cables then the Silverstone 300W SFX would be enough for your build and should be quite cheap, recently they released a new version with bigger 92mm fan.


----------



## Armathius

Hey guys!
Decided to go with a SG13 for my wife's PC. I bring you the SG13P (Pink!) Wifey PC.

Inside is Gigabyte H270N-Wifi, I5-6500, 16 GB Ripjaw V, Crucial MX300 525 SSD, Corsair SF450 SFX PSU, H80i AIO, and MSI GTX 1050Ti 4GT OC.


All but the video card.


Tried to keep cable along the side.


Top view. Cables are running across the top and then down the side.


MSI GTX 1050Ti 4GT OC loaded. Had to reroute the SATA cable a little.


Top view with MSI 1050 Ti loaded.


Closed up view 1.


Closed up view 2.

I'm all about some feedback if you want to give it. The H80i is from a previous build and was in push/pull. Since I can only have one fan, I have a NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM coming.

Thanks to everyone posting here. It definitely helped do a build that requires incredible patience... a magnetic screw driver helps too!


----------



## Flamingo

Whats the best GTX 1070 to go to fit easily in this case? Not consdering ITX versions anymore after the Nano. Dont like noisy cards


----------



## Armathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Whats the best GTX 1070 to go to fit easily in this case? Not consdering ITX versions anymore after the Nano. Dont like noisy cards


It depends. The front cutout will allow a card to pass through the front frame so a 10.5 (266) card will fit. It will also fit wider cards. There is a video of someone putting a 269 (10.59) card in which just barely fit. The "it depends" part comes with the front cooling. If you put in a 140 cooling solution in the front, it will take that front space away. When I was looking at putting a 1070 in mine, the EVGA and ASUS (non-STRIX) were the perfect size. Hope this helps.


----------



## shine4t

Hey OC.net - I've been a member of the SG13 club for over a year now, and even built in two seperate ones.

The first time I bought it just because I wanted a portable gaming PC to travel with and didn't really know what I was getting into, so during that trial and error I sort of ****ed my case up.

My build for the first time was
Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi
i5 4690k
Corsair H55 - 2nd hand
GTX770
Seasonic RM550 PSU

So this x-max I decided to refresh my build a little, since the case is so cheap I just bought a new one, white one this time and decided to get rid of my 2nd hand H55 cooler and go with the Noctua L9i, I got a GTX 1070, the Asus one and got custom made cables to cut out on clutter, seeing as I only run a single SSD and my new GPU had only a single 8 pin adapter. I did this to help with the clutter as much as possible.

Now while on my old H55 I didn't really monitor temps to much, or at least don't really remember and therefor assume the temps were pretty solid, however reading up on the Noctua L9i, I assumed it would at least equal or even out perform the H55 - however my CPU runs at like close to 90° C playing CSGO, on low settings and 1280x960(I don't really play games to get insane graphics, I'm a competitive CSGO player and just really play that) - now CSGO is a super CPU heavy game, the GPU barely does any work for you and just sits at around 45° C - But I really would like my CPU to be able to run a little cooler so I thought maybe this case really does need a AIO cooler.

My setup atm for cooling is the PSU facing into the case, sucking air up and blowing out the back, a Noctua NFS-12A in the front as an intake.

One note is that the 90°C was coming when I was OC'd at 4.0ghz and playing for like an hour or two, however after removing the OC and running stock it still goes up to the 80°C, and I'm not looking for extreme low temps, but feel that the game will start to fps drop in longer sessions and therefor I assume it's coming down to thermals just needing a little help.

So I've sort of decided to get a new Corsair cooler since I have like 80$ in gift cards on Amazon and was mostly wondering if the I should go for the H75 or H80i v2 ? With the H75 I should be able to go push-pull, but the H80i has a thicker rad but would only do one fan, which option is better ?

Also are the temps I'm getting maybe a sign of maybe me screwing up on the thermal paste? I've built numerous PC's really and never had an issue with thermal paste, read up on the process, watched youtube and what not and really felt I just did it the normal way but not really sure, and I haven't really bothered removing the cooler to check on it as it's SUCH a hassle as I have to disassemble the entire build.

Anyways any help is appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## koramas

Hey, just signed up here. I've been using an air cooled SG-13 for a while now, and it's great. After looking at all of the ITX SFF cases, the SG13 to me seems to be about as good as it gets with a dGPU without messing around with a $300 kickstarter case or having terrible cooling.

However I feel the SG13 could be smaller by being shorter. Without a radiator the front panel could be moved back closer to the motherboard, and an SSD could be mounted on the 'roof' behind an SFX PSU or on the CPU vent side wall. With just enough room for a 140mm fan on the front panel I feel like this would make cooling even better by exhausting all the ambient heat out of the CPU vent more directly. is there another case I've missed that fits this description?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hey there! I saw that you're using the same case and GPU that I'm planning to buy in the next few weeks. Just wanted to confirm that this combination works? PCPartPicker.com is telling me that it's incompatible?
> 
> Thank you!


If it is identical parts, you will be fine although it's a little tricky to get the GPU in. Just give it a few minutes, no modification necessary. - Sorry for the late reply, just moved countries, finally set back up. Good luck with your build


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shine4t*
> 
> i5 4690k...
> ... however reading up on the Noctua L9i, I assumed it would at least equal or even out perform the H55 - however my CPU runs at like close to 90° C playing CSGO, on low settings and 1280x960(I don't really play games to get insane graphics, I'm a competitive CSGO player and just really play that) - now CSGO is a super CPU heavy game, the GPU barely does any work for you and just sits at around 45° C - But I really would like my CPU to be able to run a little cooler so I thought maybe this case really does need a AIO cooler.
> 
> One note is that the 90°C was coming when I was OC'd at 4.0ghz and playing for like an hour or two, however after removing the OC and running stock it still goes up to the 80°C, and I'm not looking for extreme low temps, but feel that the game will start to fps drop in longer sessions and therefor I assume it's coming down to thermals just needing a little help.
> 
> So I've sort of decided to get a new Corsair cooler since I have like 80$ in gift cards on Amazon and was mostly wondering if the I should go for the H75 or H80i v2 ? With the H75 I should be able to go push-pull, but the H80i has a thicker rad but would only do one fan, which option is better ?


Firstly in terms of temps then I would say <85 is an okay place to be, 90 might be okay at a push for a stress test but too high for gaming.

The Noctua L9i is more or less a 65W cooler so that's why temps are high. As below not really recommended for your cpu. That said though what voltage are you using and has it been tuned to the minimum? I would have thought with a bit of undervolt it would cope okay and maybe with a small overclock depending on what your cpu is like.
http://noctua.at/en/nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines

Basically though a bigger aircooler with a 120mm fan would perform much better and give more headroom for overclock. For that reason I would generally recommend an SFX psu so there is more height for cooler clearance.

I've never used an AIO so can't really offer any advise on that.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armathius*
> 
> It depends. The front cutout will allow a card to pass through the front frame so a 10.5 (266) card will fit. It will also fit wider cards. There is a video of someone putting a 269 (10.59) card in which just barely fit. The "it depends" part comes with the front cooling. If you put in a 140 cooling solution in the front, it will take that front space away. When I was looking at putting a 1070 in mine, the EVGA and ASUS (non-STRIX) were the perfect size. Hope this helps.


Yeah, I dont want to mod my case or remove the front filter. Thinking of getting either EVGA or Asus's duan fan version (white in color).


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shine4t*
> 
> So I've sort of decided to get a new Corsair cooler since I have like 80$ in gift cards on Amazon and was mostly wondering if the I should go for the H75 or H80i v2 ? With the H75 I should be able to go push-pull, but the H80i has a thicker rad but would only do one fan, which option is better ?


I called Corsair customer service with this exact question and the guy was very quick to say the H75 would perform better. I went with it and after returning a noisy (clicks and water sounds) unit, I've been running my i7 7700K 24/7 @ 4.5GHz/1.2V with no issue. It gets up to the low 70s in Prime95 stress testing.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shine4t*
> 
> Hey OC.net - I've been a member of the SG13 club for over a year now, and even built in two seperate ones.
> 
> The first time I bought it just because I wanted a portable gaming PC to travel with and didn't really know what I was getting into, so during that trial and error I sort of ****ed my case up.
> 
> My build for the first time was
> Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi
> i5 4690k
> Corsair H55 - 2nd hand
> GTX770
> Seasonic RM550 PSU
> 
> So this x-max I decided to refresh my build a little, since the case is so cheap I just bought a new one, white one this time and decided to get rid of my 2nd hand H55 cooler and go with the Noctua L9i, I got a GTX 1070, the Asus one and got custom made cables to cut out on clutter, seeing as I only run a single SSD and my new GPU had only a single 8 pin adapter. I did this to help with the clutter as much as possible.
> 
> Now while on my old H55 I didn't really monitor temps to much, or at least don't really remember and therefor assume the temps were pretty solid, however reading up on the Noctua L9i, I assumed it would at least equal or even out perform the H55 - however my CPU runs at like close to 90° C playing CSGO, on low settings and 1280x960(I don't really play games to get insane graphics, I'm a competitive CSGO player and just really play that) - now CSGO is a super CPU heavy game, the GPU barely does any work for you and just sits at around 45° C - But I really would like my CPU to be able to run a little cooler so I thought maybe this case really does need a AIO cooler.
> 
> My setup atm for cooling is the PSU facing into the case, sucking air up and blowing out the back, a Noctua NFS-12A in the front as an intake.
> 
> One note is that the 90°C was coming when I was OC'd at 4.0ghz and playing for like an hour or two, however after removing the OC and running stock it still goes up to the 80°C, and I'm not looking for extreme low temps, but feel that the game will start to fps drop in longer sessions and therefor I assume it's coming down to thermals just needing a little help.
> 
> So I've sort of decided to get a new Corsair cooler since I have like 80$ in gift cards on Amazon and was mostly wondering if the I should go for the H75 or H80i v2 ? With the H75 I should be able to go push-pull, but the H80i has a thicker rad but would only do one fan, which option is better ?
> 
> Also are the temps I'm getting maybe a sign of maybe me screwing up on the thermal paste? I've built numerous PC's really and never had an issue with thermal paste, read up on the process, watched youtube and what not and really felt I just did it the normal way but not really sure, and I haven't really bothered removing the cooler to check on it as it's SUCH a hassle as I have to disassemble the entire build.
> 
> Anyways any help is appreciated and welcomed.


I had the same cooler and my PSU was facing downwards, ie the fan was sucking air from the cooler. To me this resulted in very high CPU temps and really loud cooler.
Try putting the PSU fan up, it will most probably make a huge difference.

gonna go with H80i, two fans don't really provide that significant improvement over 1. You are also increasing the noise.
Thermal paste is probably fine. LinusTechTips did a video a while back on how much thermal paste to use. Unless you put it the tiniest amount known to man, you should be fine. If you really wanna check this, get everything out, run the computer outside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koramas*
> 
> Hey, just signed up here. I've been using an air cooled SG-13 for a while now, and it's great. After looking at all of the ITX SFF cases, the SG13 to me seems to be about as good as it gets with a dGPU without messing around with a $300 kickstarter case or having terrible cooling.
> 
> However I feel the SG13 could be smaller by being shorter. Without a radiator the front panel could be moved back closer to the motherboard, and an SSD could be mounted on the 'roof' behind an SFX PSU or on the CPU vent side wall. With just enough room for a 140mm fan on the front panel I feel like this would make cooling even better by exhausting all the ambient heat out of the CPU vent more directly. is there another case I've missed that fits this description?


There are a bunch of cases way smaller than the SG13 if you use a shorter card. List of <20L cases here http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/0_20


----------



## matta85

Guys!

Do you think it is possible to do like this guy (see link below) just for a 6-8 core cpu and i.e. 1080 gpu?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1600_50#post_25161401

The thing I really ask hehe is will the choice with custom gpu+cpu loop thickrad 140mm be better than i.e. X42 for cpu and gpu aircooled?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> Do you think it is possible to do like this guy (see link below) just for a 6-8 core cpu and i.e. 1080 gpu?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1600_50#post_25161401
> 
> The thing I really ask hehe is will the choice with custom gpu+cpu loop thickrad 140mm be better than i.e. X42 for cpu and gpu aircooled?


Well here is another build:




With lower TDP CPUs and GPUs coming out, it might be possible for 1 rad to support both the GPU and CPU


----------



## Zorgon

I ended up taking my system completely apart to swap motherboards, and despite only being about 3.5 weeks old, there was a noticeable amount of dust inside the case.

To remedy this, I purchased and installed the Silverstone FF121 grille/filter to the front of my S13B-Q to decrease the amount of dust the H75 brings in as an intake. It was a super tight fit, and I had to take off the washers on the four mounting screws to still have enough thread to secure the grille+fan to the radiator. However, upon further review I am wondering how effective the dust filter will be given cutouts in the front of the SG13, and the fact that I have the solid front panel with holes only on the sides. Another thing I did is switch the SF600 positioning to effectively make it an exhaust fan, albeit only when the fan is spinning. I'm also getting a Strix 470 tomorrow, so I wonder how that will change things as far as airflow/dust/ambient temps (previously just using IGP).


----------



## [fX]

Currently planning out my SG13 build.

Would like to know if the Noctua L9x65 cooler will fit comfortably with a SX500-LG SFX PSU?


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

You should be fine. I have an NH-L12 in mine.


----------



## [fX]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> You should be fine. I have an NH-L12 in mine.


Cool, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## SeraphicFury

Okay, An update on my White SG13 - This is a slow "over time" production that I'm doing.
*Future work will include*
Rewiring the PSU - I'm just waiting on the last of the wiring to arrive
*Possible future work will include*
Modifying the PSU
Modifying the HDD/SSD tray
Adding Perspex to the outer case

Today's project was *Fixing the front panel*.
Now I love the white SG13, but the problem to me was that there is some unsightly white plastic that gawks out at you behind the black mesh, and it loses it's simplicity for lack of a better phrase.
I used a matte black as I didn't want there to be any light reflecting off of the surface behind the grill.
Had I of attempted a gloss finish, I believe it would lose the "light and shadows" on the grill itself, and you still would have seen the plastic behind.

Below is the before and after photos as well as a small summary of what/how it was done that follows.

*Before*

 

*After*

 

*Worklog:*

First, after removing the front panel from my case (I left the USB f-Audio attached to the motherboard) I was able to remove the the LED strip at the bottom. Followed by the front Mesh



I tried to be particularly careful to maintain the white border on the outside 'line' of the mesh front.

I carefully (using tweezers) was able to fold the tape inwards over the outer line, the corners were tricky

I tried to make sure that I covered the lip as best I could. I have a feeling the masking tape I was using was not the 'best' quality of what I could have used. None the less it did the job


The unveiling:
I started to remove the tape before I took the obligatory photo.

You can see in this second photo where I failed to apply the masking tape to the corners correctly

Luckily I had some ultra fine sand paper to remove the unwanted paint. It's not _perfect_ but I am very happy with the end result

This is after the Mesh is back on.


*Refer to the first images for the finished product*


----------



## Mack42

Anyone knows the distance from the top 140mm fan holes to the "top"? Reason I am asking is to know what possible 140mm radiators can fit in there.


----------



## animal0307

I believe that most standard single 140mm rads fit dimensionaly, but you run into clearance issue with non Itx gpus and the fittings coming out of the rad. You also CANNOT have the extra drive storage above the rad like with a 120mm rad.

Honestly if you want to test a 140mm rad in the Sugo SG13 you are probably best off buying a rad and trying it out.

That said someone with more experience can speak up and should be able to help you better.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I believe that most standard single 140mm rads fit dimensionaly, but you run into clearance issue with non Itx gpus and the fittings coming out of the rad. You also CANNOT have the extra drive storage above the rad like with a 120mm rad.
> 
> Honestly if you want to test a 140mm rad in the Sugo SG13 you are probably best off buying a rad and trying it out.
> 
> That said someone with more experience can speak up and should be able to help you better.


I have taken into account a shorter GPU and I have no need of the drive caddy, fortunately. I have my eyes on one 140mm radiator that needs around 14mm clearance above the top fan holes (measured from the center of the fan hole). It seems difficult.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I have taken into account a shorter GPU and I have no need of the drive caddy, fortunately. I have my eyes on one 140mm radiator that needs around 14mm clearance above the top fan holes (measured from the center of the fan hole). It seems difficult.


Sadly you're out of luck my friend. It's approx 12mm clearance above the holes.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Sadly you're out of luck my friend. It's approx 12mm clearance above the holes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Good news and bad news!*

I re-read your post, and you were asking if there was 14mm from the centre of the hole, the answer is yes.... *sorta*
You can fit it in, but you would have to mod the front panel to remove where the clips go because they get in the way. You can see from this second photo here:


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *Good news and bad news!*
> 
> I re-read your post, and you were asking if there was 14mm from the centre of the hole, the answer is yes.... *sorta*
> You can fit it in, but you would have to mod the front panel to remove where the clips go because they get in the way. You can see from this second photo here:


Thanks you!







I suspected it would be a very tough fit. It depends on if I position the radiator or fan first. With a fan first, I think the radiator will stay clear (just barely) of the case cover, when put on. Alternatively, I can put a small shroud/spacer in front the radiator to clear those front panel clips.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspected it would be a very tough fit. It depends on if I position the radiator or fan first. With a fan first, I think the radiator will stay clear (just barely) of the case cover, when put on. Alternatively, I can put a small shroud/spacer in front the radiator to clear those front panel clips.


Nice, I hope all goes well for you. Keen to see photos. Cheers


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Or just dent the radiator.


----------



## Nervosa

I have a Noctua NF-P12 PWM in the the front for intake, and a Cryorig C7 on the cpu and was wondering a few things.

While browsing the forums It seems like this is the optimal air flow.


Since the C7's fan can not be flipped around to pull air, _(didn't pay attention when I bought it)_ would there be any benefit to having the PSU in this orientation?

Would I be better off replacing the C7 for a cooler that allows the fan to blow upward?
If so, any reconditions ?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervosa*
> 
> I have a Noctua NF-P12 PWM in the the front for intake, and a Cryorig C7 on the cpu and was wondering a few things.
> 
> While browsing the forums It seems like this is the optimal air flow.
> 
> 
> Since the C7's fan can not be flipped around to pull air, _(didn't pay attention when I bought it)_ would there be any benefit to having the PSU in this orientation?
> 
> Would I be better off replacing the C7 for a cooler that allows the fan to blow upward?
> If so, any reconditions ?


mod the PSU's fan to intake air instead of exhaust air.


----------



## mvnn

Hi All,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I have been following this forum for a while now - absolutely love the SG13 form factor, and I am meticulously planning a build myself. I wanted to sound you guys out for feedback...

Firstly, I want this to be a small, compact, silent (or as close to) gaming rig as well as potentially a transcoding rig for Plex at some stage. My key requirements are:
-Silent, or very very quiet
-powerful - looking at a 7700 or 7700K processor (overclocking not something i'm interested in yet but may look at later down the track).
-able to handle a GTX1080 graphics card - I have read that some cards fit and some wont - I want to match the motherboard with the graphics card brand.
-SSD as primary drive, 3.5HDD for data drive (if possible)

Questions are:

-What GTX1080 card is silent when idle/quiet when under load? This will determine the Z270 Mobo.
-What fan/watercooler combination works well in the case and is silent?
-what SFX power supply is the way to go (assuming SFX is better than ATX due to smaller size thus more room for ventilation)? Was looking at the SilverStone ones but wasn't sure what ones were quietest?

Happy to check out some configs on pcpartpicker that you guys have built!

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Flamingo

Im thinking of upgrading to the Fractal Design Core 500, why isnt there a club for that


----------



## Zorgon

That's not an upgrade.


----------



## Zorgon

This guy clearly needs to get his eyes checked if he thinks that you need small form factor graphics cards for 120mm AIO's.


----------



## graffic

Welcome @mvnn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvnn*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while now - absolutely love the SG13 form factor, and I am meticulously planning a build myself. I wanted to sound you guys out for feedback...
> 
> Firstly, I want this to be a small, compact, silent (or as close to) gaming rig as well as potentially a transcoding rig for Plex at some stage. My key requirements are:
> -Silent, or very very quiet
> -powerful - looking at a 7700 or 7700K processor (overclocking not something i'm interested in yet but may look at later down the track).
> -able to handle a GTX1080 graphics card - I have read that some cards fit and some wont - I want to match the motherboard with the graphics card brand.
> -SSD as primary drive, 3.5HDD for data drive (if possible)
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> -What GTX1080 card is silent when idle/quiet when under load? This will determine the Z270 Mobo.
> -What fan/watercooler combination works well in the case and is silent?
> -what SFX power supply is the way to go (assuming SFX is better than ATX due to smaller size thus more room for ventilation)? Was looking at the SilverStone ones but wasn't sure what ones were quietest?
> 
> Happy to check out some configs on pcpartpicker that you guys have built!
> 
> Thanks!
> Mark


Silent in the end will push you to less powerful parts. A 7700K The K moves your power needs from 65W TDP to 91W. More power, more fans or more clever cooling.

For storage use a M.2 SSD and forget about 3.5" drives. On the other hand, and this depends on your needs, you might find a NAS or even a external drive useful. The NAS can be located somewhere else, and external drives are usually off when not in use.

I have an ASUS 1080 because I was looking at a blower style card and that's the only I could find. But the new 1080 mini looks nice. You could go for a 1080Ti but it will raise the power bar again. I'm not sure if the GPU will force you to choose the MoBo. I got the only ITX Z270 motherboard that was available in the shop I got my GPU. A gaming motherboard will give you everything you need: fan control, fan profiles and easy overclocking if you use a K processor.

Raising the power needs means having a more powerful PSU. I have a Corsair SFX 450W because all the reports around were saying about how quiet it is. The more power, the faster the fan will need to work. Or a more powerful PSU with a fan almost always working, or even with noise issues as the more powerful Corsair SFX. If you go with air cooling, a SFX PSU is the way to go.

I'm using air insted of water. A Scythe big shuriken 2 rev B. When idle it is very quiet. You can compare the minimum noise levels of AIO coolers. There is a price to pay for using AIO, but the room for cooling is amazing.

Another very important point is relative noise. I have my box near my keyboard. I can hear it. But even with that, while playing with speakers or headphones... you hear nothing because the game has music/effects and you're focused on other stuff.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graffic*
> 
> Welcome @mvnn
> Silent in the end will push you to less powerful parts. A 7700K The K moves your power needs from 65W TDP to 91W. More power, more fans or more clever cooling.
> 
> For storage use a M.2 SSD and forget about 3.5" drives. On the other hand, and this depends on your needs, you might find a NAS or even a external drive useful. The NAS can be located somewhere else, and external drives are usually off when not in use.
> 
> I have an ASUS 1080 because I was looking at a blower style card and that's the only I could find. But the new 1080 mini looks nice. You could go for a 1080Ti but it will raise the power bar again. I'm not sure if the GPU will force you to choose the MoBo. I got the only ITX Z270 motherboard that was available in the shop I got my GPU. A gaming motherboard will give you everything you need: fan control, fan profiles and easy overclocking if you use a K processor.
> 
> Raising the power needs means having a more powerful PSU. I have a Corsair SFX 450W because all the reports around were saying about how quiet it is. The more power, the faster the fan will need to work. Or a more powerful PSU with a fan almost always working, or even with noise issues as the more powerful Corsair SFX. If you go with air cooling, a SFX PSU is the way to go.
> 
> I'm using air insted of water. A Scythe big shuriken 2 rev B. When idle it is very quiet. You can compare the minimum noise levels of AIO coolers. There is a price to pay for using AIO, but the room for cooling is amazing.
> 
> Another very important point is relative noise. I have my box near my keyboard. I can hear it. But even with that, while playing with speakers or headphones... you hear nothing because the game has music/effects and you're focused on other stuff.


Some comments.

My 91W 6700K is mostly consuming around 60-65W, according to HWMonitor, when I run all cores 100%. Don't know if this is true or not. However, I think 91W is really worst case scenario, when running AVX instructions and turbo boosting at the same time. I have disabled turbo boost, since it's rather pointless to boost from 4 to 4.2 GHz. Of course, the same may hold true for a 65W TDP CPU, where in reality you may only consume around 40W I guess. Point is, you can get a quiet 6700K at 4 GHz with a low profile cooler such as Noctua NL9i, if you are careful. Add a bit of undervolting in the BIOS, and you are set. Delid the CPU, and you are almost guaranteed to get it to behave silently.
Corsair SF450 & SF600 seem excellent. I have the SF600 myself. Fan spins all the time though, but can't hear it much. Some people say the fan barely spins. I think there is a lot of inconsistency in the manufacturing of the termistor inside the PSU. Of course, the ambient temperature around the PSU affects it very much as well.
GPU will the major noise maker. Not much can be done about this, other than choosing a GPU that turns off fans at low work/idling, and choosing an aftermarket GPU from MSI (TwinFrozer variant) or similar, which are supposed to be the most quiet ones at load.
Personally, for me it's important that the computer is quiet for daily tasks, and when taxing the CPU. When taxing both the CPU and GPU, which is more rarely, I think a bit noise is acceptable. Of course, would like it to be dead silent at all times if possible, but that is hard to achieve.
Regarding AIO coolers. You may not hear the pump from the Be Quiet Silent Loop one. Reduce voltage to the pump a bit more, and it is likely silent. However, in a real quiet environment, and in a quite transparent case like the Sugo SG13, you may still hear it. Personally, I have a hard time to hear it if turning down the voltage a bit.
In general, the Sugo SG13 does not isolate noise very well, if at all. It's a very flimsy and crappy case, full of quality problems. Don't take me wrong, I love the form factor and its general design. I just would like a higher quality version, and a few other adjustments. For this, I would have to design the case myself though, since I see no other manufacturer do it.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> That's not an upgrade.


How so, it's almost the same thing with more depth and 280mm rad support.

Still fits in a duffel bag too


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> This guy clearly needs to get his eyes checked if he thinks that you need small form factor graphics cards for 120mm AIO's.


The way he installed the AIO works best with an SSF GPU. Even so, you don't need a small card if you can orient the rad the other way.


----------



## Zorgon

Just seems like a low-effort blanket statement made by someone who doesn't know the case very well.


----------



## graffic

@Mack42 You made a good point about noise isolation. I would say that some noises are less strong without the cover... but I have not way to prove that.

My SF450 with a 1080 writing this post has its fan stopped. But the GPU is all the source for noise and a big bunch of heat.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Some comments.
> 
> My 91W 6700K is mostly consuming around 60-65W, according to HWMonitor, when I run all cores 100%. Don't know if this is true or not. However, I think 91W is really worst case scenario, when running AVX instructions and turbo boosting at the same time. I have disabled turbo boost, since it's rather pointless to boost from 4 to 4.2 GHz. Of course, the same may hold true for a 65W TDP CPU, where in reality you may only consume around 40W I guess. Point is, you can get a quiet 6700K at 4 GHz with a low profile cooler such as Noctua NL9i, if you are careful. Add a bit of undervolting in the BIOS, and you are set. Delid the CPU, and you are almost guaranteed to get it to behave silently.
> Corsair SF450 & SF600 seem excellent. I have the SF600 myself. Fan spins all the time though, but can't hear it much. Some people say the fan barely spins. I think there is a lot of inconsistency in the manufacturing of the termistor inside the PSU. Of course, the ambient temperature around the PSU affects it very much as well.
> GPU will the major noise maker. Not much can be done about this, other than choosing a GPU that turns off fans at low work/idling, and choosing an aftermarket GPU from MSI (TwinFrozer variant) or similar, which are supposed to be the most quiet ones at load.
> Personally, for me it's important that the computer is quiet for daily tasks, and when taxing the CPU. When taxing both the CPU and GPU, which is more rarely, I think a bit noise is acceptable. Of course, would like it to be dead silent at all times if possible, but that is hard to achieve.
> Regarding AIO coolers. You may not hear the pump from the Be Quiet Silent Loop one. Reduce voltage to the pump a bit more, and it is likely silent. However, in a real quiet environment, and in a quite transparent case like the Sugo SG13, you may still hear it. Personally, I have a hard time to hear it if turning down the voltage a bit.
> In general, the Sugo SG13 does not isolate noise very well, if at all. It's a very flimsy and crappy case, full of quality problems. Don't take me wrong, I love the form factor and its general design. I just would like a higher quality version, and a few other adjustments. For this, I would have to design the case myself though, since I see no other manufacturer do it.


You're pretty much on the money here. ^^^

@mvnn - I run a 7700K and it is quiet and cool (I have the Noctua NH L12) with the MSI 1060 Armour and it is "quiet"
You can use the afterburner software to tweak fan settings and get relatively good acoustics. Blowers by default are noisier. The MSI cards have HUGE fans on them, but being able to set a 'profile' will allow you to have very cool and quiet performance on day to day tasks.
On another note the MSI Armour will pull hot air into your case, but being such a small form factor, there isn't much you can do about that. With that being said temps are very much negligible between the too.

You have a choice, low noise or low temps, that is the trade off. Personally, I would go low noise, because lets face it, you're likely to update in <5 years anyways. Nothing is going to die in that time unless you OC the **** out of your gear, and I don't see you doing that.


----------



## hedonist222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvnn*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while now - absolutely love the SG13 form factor, and I am meticulously planning a build myself. I wanted to sound you guys out for feedback...
> 
> Firstly, I want this to be a small, compact, silent (or as close to) gaming rig as well as potentially a transcoding rig for Plex at some stage. My key requirements are:
> -Silent, or very very quiet
> -powerful - looking at a 7700 or 7700K processor (overclocking not something i'm interested in yet but may look at later down the track).
> -able to handle a GTX1080 graphics card - I have read that some cards fit and some wont - I want to match the motherboard with the graphics card brand.
> -SSD as primary drive, 3.5HDD for data drive (if possible)
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> -What GTX1080 card is silent when idle/quiet when under load? This will determine the Z270 Mobo.
> -What fan/watercooler combination works well in the case and is silent?
> -what SFX power supply is the way to go (assuming SFX is better than ATX due to smaller size thus more room for ventilation)? Was looking at the SilverStone ones but wasn't sure what ones were quietest?
> 
> Happy to check out some configs on pcpartpicker that you guys have built!
> 
> Thanks!
> Mark


I came her to ask this exact question as well.

Just to clarify, I'm not interested in gaming.

I liked high definition.
Crisp images
High fps

I do take photos with my dslr & video with my go pro.

I'd like to connect it to my 4k tv (no display port, only HDMI) or 2 4k monitors in the future.

I love clarity.

I only buy mobile phones with at least 5.7" screens and at least 450 ppi.

Cannot stand low ppi.

Any build suggestions?

Budgeted up to $1500
But I mean I won't reject $1600 or $1700 if its worth it


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedonist222*
> 
> I came her to ask this exact question as well.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not interested in gaming.
> 
> I liked high definition.
> Crisp images
> High fps
> 
> I do take photos with my dslr & video with my go pro.
> 
> I'd like to connect it to my 4k tv (no display port, only HDMI) or 2 4k monitors in the future.
> 
> I love clarity.
> 
> I only buy mobile phones with at least 5.7" screens and at least 450 ppi.
> 
> Cannot stand low ppi.
> 
> Any build suggestions?
> 
> Budgeted up to $1500
> But I mean I won't reject $1600 or $1700 if its worth it


Well, It doesnt really matter what Board/CPU you used. But for $1500 you could get an i5 with 8gb ram. I don't know about AMD/ATI but an Nvidia GTX 1050Ti will support 4k over HDMI 2.0

I put this *BUILD* together. I think this is in USD but will absolutely destroy what you want to achieve. - You can opt for larger storage, more ram, higher CPU, but it will not increase the performance and clarity of what you want to do.
Change the storage to a 2TB SSD if you want. It really doesnt matter. Add in an AIO Water cooler for the CPU. It's all up to you.
The fundamental component in this build is a GTX1050Ti that puts out 4K across HDMI 2.0. build around this, you cannot go wrong. Hell put in a GTX 1060, brilliant card, but that would be throwing away money.

I hope this helps


----------



## SeraphicFury

*UPDATE TO MY BUILD - Cable management*

Here are some photos - Please note, this is not complete.
I ran into major issues because the pinout on the PSU is not one to one (As most people doing this kinda thing would dream)


To get around this I will need to buy a Soldering Iron and other bits and pieces to get around it. But, here is how the rest came along...

*BEFORE:*



*AFTER CPU*


*SSD's*




*A COMPLETE LOOK*




I did end up switching the PSU around to face the intake above the CPU, I plan on modifying it in the future by pulling out the internal fan and cutting down the case to sit passively as the CPU pulls air up into it.... If this is a good idea or not, I'm not 100% sure. Mod now, test later

















I purchased the cable and crimps from *Singularity Computers* - I first noticed this type of cable when looking at the build logs this guy (Singularity computers) produced, *



* - I thought the style of cable was incredible, I had tried sleeving before, but for this build I felt that choosing this path was a far better way to go aesthetically, practically and better for air flow (lower density cables vs sleeved)
I thoughorly suggest if you haven't seen the builds from Singularity Computers, to go check them out. The guy is thorough as all get-up and can be sadly a little monotone when talking, but his level of detail and the quality he achieves is some of the best in the world.


----------



## MashedPotato1

sifted through a quite a few pages and wasnt able to find an answer or anyone using the Silverstone SFX-L psu

Ive got a SX-600G at the moment and due to the case constraints airflow is at a premium obviously
Before i drop the coin on the SX500 LG, is anyone using it in this case with an AIO and using the drive panel fully loaded? How well does it fit and is it quieter than the SFX varieties.

I want to silence the build some more plus, do the cables from the SX600G fit the LG variant or would i be best to swap them all out and over to save any unforseeable issues?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> sifted through a quite a few pages and wasnt able to find an answer or anyone using the Silverstone SFX-L psu
> 
> Ive got a SX-600G at the moment and due to the case constraints airflow is at a premium obviously
> Before i drop the coin on the SX500 LG, is anyone using it in this case with an AIO and using the drive panel fully loaded? How well does it fit and is it quieter than the SFX varieties.
> 
> I want to silence the build some more plus, do the cables from the SX600G fit the LG variant or would i be best to swap them all out and over to save any unforseeable issues?


If you go to "Search This Thread" at the top of the page you can search everyone who has written about the Silverstone SFX-L, as I have done *here* - I would love to give you the info you're after (I have read through the entire thread -a few months back) but honestly cannot recall what people had to say about that particular PSU.

I hope this info helps. You can try and refine your search a little more, I did a broad search for "SFX-L" and it came up with 130+ posts

Cheers


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> If you go to "Search This Thread" at the top of the page you can search everyone who has written about the Silverstone SFX-L, as I have done *here* - I would love to give you the info you're after (I have read through the entire thread -a few months back) but honestly cannot recall what people had to say about that particular PSU.
> 
> I hope this info helps. You can try and refine your search a little more, I did a broad search for "SFX-L" and it came up with 130+ posts
> 
> Cheers


to be totally honest, i never noticed that function until you pointed it out haha.

I think i will end up going for the SFX-L psu, need something with a larger fan for the quieter operation. The warmer Australia days wreak havoc on trying to keep stuff cool sometimes. Im just glad ive moved to a blower style cooler on my graphics card which does help.

Taking a gamble but i will make it work irregardless. Potato theory says i wont have any issues but to be safe ill switch the cables out that come with the power supplies

But thanks for that little tid bit to search threads, makes sifting through a million pages much easier


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MashedPotato1*
> 
> to be totally honest, i never noticed that function until you pointed it out haha.
> 
> I think i will end up going for the SFX-L psu, need something with a larger fan for the quieter operation. The warmer Australia days wreak havoc on trying to keep stuff cool sometimes. Im just glad ive moved to a blower style cooler on my graphics card which does help.
> 
> Taking a gamble but i will make it work irregardless. Potato theory says i wont have any issues but to be safe ill switch the cables out that come with the power supplies
> 
> But thanks for that little tid bit to search threads, makes sifting through a million pages much easier


Did you buy the GPU already? Blower style GPU's are noisier by default...

One small fan vs 2-3 larger fans that can push more air. Also if you look up the MSI cards, they have software that can change the power curve of the fans giving you quieter operation. Especially while idling.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*


Looks good! Those pictures might've convinced me to pick up some cables from Cablemod (I'm not confident enough to do my own).


----------



## MashedPotato1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Did you buy the GPU already? Blower style GPU's are noisier by default...
> 
> One small fan vs 2-3 larger fans that can push more air. Also if you look up the MSI cards, they have software that can change the power curve of the fans giving you quieter operation. Especially while idling.


I have had the gpu for a few months now, and its actually quieter than the power supply. Plus it was also much cheaper than aftermarket coolers at time of purchase.
I find having the closed cooler helps overall temperatures within the case across the various parts. I do prefer a more "zoned" cooling setup than having everything dumping air everywhere.

I did move from a r9 390 which was an open cooler which may show my bias here


----------



## hedonist222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Well, It doesnt really matter what Board/CPU you used. But for $1500 you could get an i5 with 8gb ram. I don't know about AMD/ATI but an Nvidia GTX 1050Ti will support 4k over HDMI 2.0
> 
> I put this *BUILD* together. I think this is in USD but will absolutely destroy what you want to achieve. - You can opt for larger storage, more ram, higher CPU, but it will not increase the performance and clarity of what you want to do.
> Change the storage to a 2TB SSD if you want. It really doesnt matter. Add in an AIO Water cooler for the CPU. It's all up to you.
> The fundamental component in this build is a GTX1050Ti that puts out 4K across HDMI 2.0. build around this, you cannot go wrong. Hell put in a GTX 1060, brilliant card, but that would be throwing away money.
> 
> I hope this helps


Thank you,
Out of curiosity , why not a 1070 or 1080


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedonist222*
> 
> Thank you,
> Out of curiosity , why not a 1070 or 1080


You can use one of those cards if you like, but, as you said, you're not gaming. The increase in power is for 3D processing. Your 2D imaging is already at max capacity.
The only performance increase you'd see would be from going up to An I7. And top end SSD, it might cost you 50% more (ie $4-500) but you'll only see a <5% increase in speed/performance. In which case, unless you had a stop watch, you would not notice.

To add to that point I would only go to an I7 if you're using photoshop or something equivalent that requires heavy editing.

TLR; i5 + GTX1050Ti. Anything above this is overkill for you.


----------



## epic1337

1070 ITX underclocked + undervolted may be worth it for running semi-passive.
to point out, 1070 UC+UV would perform equal to 1060 at a much lower power consumption.

strictly speaking, dropping the voltage has more to do with this effect than dropping the clock.
but since clock speed is highly reliant on voltage theres no choice but to drop clock speed as well.
though the card is much faster than mid-end cards to begin with so dropping it 200~300Mhz doesn't hurt.
e.g. from 1800Mhz @ 1.000v to 1500Mhz @ 0.800v would result to a drastic power consumption and heat reduction.

there are 3 advantages by doing this.
less overall noise.
less overall case-ambient temperature.
less overall airflow requirement.

all of which are very useful for ITX builds.
so depending on how much you want to achieve this without sacrificing performance, investing into it would be worth it.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Looks good! Those pictures might've convinced me to pick up some cables from Cablemod (I'm not confident enough to do my own).


Thanks buddy, I actually missed this post earlier.
I have cabled a PSU before, it was a spare, but i did actually completely botch the job. It was a great learning experience, this type of cable is 10x easier as there is no sleeve or heat shrink involved either. Piece of cake really (once you get the pin crimping right)


----------



## SeraphicFury

So I downloaded Intel XTU and did some playing around with my I7 7700K. Some people may remember _this build / CPU set up_:



After playing around with it I was able to reach a Core Voltage -0.135v - I now have it set on -0.125v for more stability.
So I stress tested it on stock settings before undervolting and found I had average temps in the mid to high 90's - The graph even peaked "100C" - but I don't completely trust those numbers.

Regardless, after dropping the Core Voltage down by -0.125 it averaged mid to high 70's, it peaked around 79C according to XTU

*TLR* : 15-20C drop using the same components

I plan on changing the front fan to an Noctua NF-S12A, which is better for pulling more air in at a lower noise as opposed to the static pressure variant.
I also plan to Delid the CPU. I want to push down temps to the absolute lowest possible. I want to be able to game without it being a noisy-hot-box.

More to come...


----------



## bearpass22

I'm building a PC for data analysis (no GPU) and trying to go for something powerful, small, and silent (so AIO is out). The big question I have is whether I can fit the massive Thermalright Macho cooler into the SG13, if I skip the GPU, 3.5", and traditional PSU (using a compact one). Can tape my 2.5" SSD and miniature PSU to one of the sides if need be.

Here is the PSU:
http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-300W-Hi-Fi-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($234.89 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Thermalright Macho Rev.B 73.6 CFM CPU Cooler ($52.90 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($177.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($224.97 @ Jet)
*Storage:* Crucial MX300 525GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($149.89 @ OutletPC)
*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($138.88 @ OutletPC)
*Other:* HDPLEX 300W HiFI DC-ATX ($85.00)
*Total:* $1104.51
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-03-29 02:06 EDT-0400_


----------



## bichael

Not sure what sort of data analysis but is an unlocked i5 really best? Something with more threads like a locked i7 or Ryzen might perform better for something like that and not need as much cooling.

Sg13 lists 61mm cooler height so adding on height of psu don't think what you're suggesting would fit unless there's more extra space above than I remember. (61+86<162)

With the hdplex you would also need a power brick. I would be tempted to go for some sort of AIO with 120/140 rad for a build like that. SFX psu to give a bit more space vs ATX, load will be small anyway.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bearpass22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a PC for data analysis (no GPU) and trying to go for something powerful, small, and silent (so AIO is out). The big question I have is whether I can fit the massive Thermalright Macho cooler into the SG13, if I skip the GPU, 3.5", and traditional PSU (using a compact one). Can tape my 2.5" SSD and miniature PSU to one of the sides if need be.
> 
> Here is the PSU:
> http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-300W-Hi-Fi-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($234.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Thermalright Macho Rev.B 73.6 CFM CPU Cooler ($52.90 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($177.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($224.97 @ Jet)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX300 525GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($149.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($138.88 @ OutletPC)
> *Other:* HDPLEX 300W HiFI DC-ATX ($85.00)
> *Total:* $1104.51
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-03-29 02:06 EDT-0400_


I like where your project is going.
I was interested in running the HD Plex myself at one stage (for a different build), cool little PSU, your build focus, compounded by the fact that you will have no GPU will save butt-loads of power, so the 300W variant will smash any power requirements of your hardware.

With 61mm being the CPU cooler height limit when a standard PSU is installed in the SG13, removing the PSU will give you another 86mm in height. So You'd have have 147mm - With maybe an extra 2-5mm above that before the case ceiling (estimated guess) - The Macho is listed at 162mm high. It will not fit. I honestly think the cooler is a bit overkill (in size).
One of the important factors you need to consider are the fans you use and the amount of noise they produce - That is how any and all sound will be produced from your system.

I recently undervolted my I7 7700K by 1.25v at a _Loss of zero performance_, and it runs cooler by up to 20C - So less noise!. Mind you I have a *low profile cooler* too which has less cooling capacity than what you're aiming for
I tweaked the fan profiles to run quieter as well (BIOS settings), to the point where I cannot hear them spin. and my case sits head height next to my desk (no more than half a meter away from me)

I think, go for the HD plex, not having a PSU inside the will create a LOT more ventilation potential making your intake fan the most crucial re: audibility. Get a 140mm (I swear by noctua and suggest you also look around, but check them out. Just go for something with the lowest dB and the highest airflow)

As @bichael mentioned, and I agree, go for an i7 over the i5 - It's more fitting to what you want to achieve. Especially if you're going to get a ROG Motherboard, take advantage of it.

EDIT: Also there is a mount at the bottom on the floor of the case for an SSD, but I dont think you will need it. The standard 2 x 2.5" bracket at the top does not overlap the board at all. So any cooler you put on shouldn't cause issues with the CPU cooler either.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Not sure what sort of data analysis but is an unlocked i5 really best? Something with more threads like a locked i7 or Ryzen might perform better for something like that and not need as much cooling.


while something like an i7-7700 or i7-7700K would work better, Ryzen's chips wouldn't work because it doesn't have an IGP.
there are factors to consider with this, like would using a Ryzen chip create a solid advantage that could compensate the extra expense of buying a cheap GPU?

plus it would ultimately depend on the workload as well, an i7 or Ryzen chip may perform better for data analysis, but how demanding would his software be to warrant a higher investment?
i mean, if his data analysis only involves compiling and processing raw data then creating a presentation off the result, then even an old core2duo could do it just fine.


----------



## bearpass22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> With 61mm being the CPU cooler height limit when a standard PSU is installed in the SG13, removing the PSU will give you another 86mm in height. So You'd have have 147mm - With maybe an extra 2-5mm above that before the case ceiling (estimated guess) - The Macho is listed at 162mm high. It will not fit. I honestly think the cooler is a bit overkill (in size).
> One of the important factors you need to consider are the fans you use and the amount of noise they produce - That is how any and all sound will be produced from your system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Not sure what sort of data analysis but is an unlocked i5 really best? Something with more threads like a locked i7 or Ryzen might perform better for something like that and not need as much cooling.
> 
> Sg13 lists 61mm cooler height so adding on height of psu don't think what you're suggesting would fit unless there's more extra space above than I remember. (61+86<162)
> 
> With the hdplex you would also need a power brick. I would be tempted to go for some sort of AIO with 120/140 rad for a build like that. SFX psu to give a bit more space vs ATX, load will be small anyway.


Thanks guys. Re: cooler height, those are good points. Someone suggested the Cryorig H7 which is 145mm (or Noctua NH-C14S at 142mm), so I may go with that unless there is a cooler with a better performance/noise ratio that can fit.

Also, someone commented that the screw near the PCI slots might be the barrier before the ceiling. I can't visualize it well enough as I've never looked at the Sugo SG13 - does anyone know whether that screw will be an issue?

http://i.imgur.com/6aAvG6c.jpg
http://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/217717-crazy-or-will-it-work-sugo-sg13-nh-d14-picopsu#cx2297956

Much of the data analysis is via old school Excel and Python scripts which cannot make great use of multi-threading, so thought there would be less gain from the 7700K.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bearpass22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Re: cooler height, those are good points. Someone suggested the Cryorig H7 which is 145mm (or Noctua NH-C14S at 142mm), so I may go with that unless there is a cooler with a better performance/noise ratio that can fit.
> 
> Also, someone commented that the screw near the PCI slots might be the barrier before the ceiling. I can't visualize it well enough as I've never looked at the Sugo SG13 - does anyone know whether that screw will be an issue?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6aAvG6c.jpg
> http://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/217717-crazy-or-will-it-work-sugo-sg13-nh-d14-picopsu#cx2297956
> 
> Much of the data analysis is via old school Excel and Python scripts which cannot make great use of multi-threading, so thought there would be less gain from the 7700K.


I honestly can say that the screw is the least of your problems, it is totally a non-issue. A) That screw can be completely removed if it was, and B) it's not crucial to hold in that little back plate above the PCI back slots.



As you can see from the image above, there is a lip that sits below the intended space for the PSU to hold it up. It is highly unlikely that a CPU cooler sits that far back on the mobo anyways (I don't know of any), so no cause for concern. your only issue would be those side rails that run at the top between the front and back plates. Sadly I don't have the time to take my case apart for photos, but there is plenty of space in there.
Your only concern is aesthetics really. you will have a big hole at the back where the PSU should go and nothing to fill it with. Although here is a plus: because of the front intake fan (and Silverstone's way of thinking) you will have one intake fan only creating positive pressure in the case, so you wont have to worry about dust.... at all. It will build up on the intake filter, and nothing will be sucked inside - easy clean.

As far as the CPU goes, you seem to know what you're doing, go the i5 if it will benefit you better. It seems like the smarter thing to do in your case.


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Anyone successfully air-cooled a 7700k in this case without any thermal throttling (stays under 100C)?

Thinking about upgrading to a 7700k, but a bit worried about the temps.

Will probably be cooling with a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP and would like to stick with air cooling.


----------



## ApplesOfEpicnes

Well, I have a 6700k which has about the same heat output. It's cooled with an NH-L12 Cooler and reaches about 84C max.


----------



## Waleh

I use a 7700k (stock, it's fast enough) with a scythe shuriken rev 2 (LP air cooler). The max I've seen during gaming is probably 80ish but it averages 70-75. I'm also using a blower 1070 to prevent adding any additional heat into the case. I haven't had any issues with overheating or anything like that.


----------



## sabesh

My first post here. I'm lucky to stumble upon this thread, as I'm looking to build a system using this SG13 case. I'm looking to use existing an existing CPU cooler & fan:

Silverstone AR06
Corsair ML120 PRO LED or Noctua NF-P12

My h/w is as follows:
MSI Z270I GAMING PRO CARBON AC
Samsung Evo 960 (1TB)
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB)
CORSAIR SF600 with ATX bracket

I've yet to source a GPU (GTX 1070).

- Should I opt for a blower style fan?
- Should I setup the PSU fan side up?
- Should the front fan be an Intake?
- Would I be better off with an AIO CPU cooler?

I'm looking to use this mainly for web surfing, photoshop, some gaming and VR in the future.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeTheRazor*
> 
> Anyone successfully air-cooled a 7700k in this case without any thermal throttling (stays under 100C)?
> 
> Thinking about upgrading to a 7700k, but a bit worried about the temps.
> 
> Will probably be cooling with a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP and would like to stick with air cooling.


Check out my previous posts, I undervolted, - 1.25v runs super cool and quiet. I love it


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabesh*
> 
> My first post here. I'm lucky to stumble upon this thread, as I'm looking to build a system using this SG13 case. I'm looking to use existing an existing CPU cooler & fan:
> 
> Silverstone AR06
> Corsair ML120 PRO LED or Noctua NF-P12
> 
> My h/w is as follows:
> MSI Z270I GAMING PRO CARBON AC
> Samsung Evo 960 (1TB)
> CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB)
> CORSAIR SF600 with ATX bracket
> 
> I've yet to source a GPU (GTX 1070).
> 
> - Should I opt for a blower style fan?
> - Should I setup the PSU fan side up?
> - Should the front fan be an Intake?
> - Would I be better off with an AIO CPU cooler?
> 
> I'm looking to use this mainly for web surfing, photoshop, some gaming and VR in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


-Most people recommend blower style GPUs yes. I personally use an open air 1070 and it works fine for me, but I planned and customized my case for it.
-Depends on how you have your CPU fan configured. Generally not a good idea to have the CPU and PSU fans fighting each other with little clearance, tho it might be less of an issue with an SFX PSU and a good case fan bringing in lots of air.
-Depends on the orientation of the other components. If the PSU is facing down (drawing air from inside the case) I would definitely have the front fan as an intake. Otherwise, as long as you understand the basics of positive and negative pressure in cases, I could see either way working.
-Define "better." Lower temps, probably, yes.

Basically plan out your airflow. I personally use a system that draws air from the front, across the mobo and up thru the CPU heat sink, into the PSU and out the back; and its worked out fine, open air GPU and all (like I said, with some modifications to ensure proper airflow). Playing in VR the CPU hovers in the 50s, GPU in the 60s, peaking in the 70s.


----------



## sabesh

@ xpeterson - thank you!


----------



## Flamingo

Replaced my R9 Nano with the GTX 1070 Dual OC, OMG the difference in noise is unbelievable

I didnt know reference coolers were SO bad. 9.45 inches btw:





Here is the GTX 980 Strix which is 11.36 inches


----------



## kyjol

Hey Guys,

I'm a new owner of a SUGO SG13BW and just wanted to drop in here









I put together the following build:
PSU: Corsair SF600
MOBO: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming with the WiFi/BT card swapped to Intel 8265 (because the Atheros one sucks)
CPU: I5-6600k
CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-L12 push/pull
RAM: DDR4 G.Skill RipJaws V 3000Mhz 2x8GB
SSD: M.2 Samsung 960 Pro 512GB
Storage: HGST 4TB
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X - just sold it, EVGA GTX 1080 FTW2 ICX on it's way

Some comments on the build:
Had to apply the case cut-out discussed in this thread to allow the 1070 to go all the way to the front mesh with enough space for the 6pin connectors. It was a very tight fit, I was basically unable to mount the front dust filter because I'd have to really squeeze the front panel to the GPU and I was not comfortable with that.
The EVGA 1080 FTW2 is a few milometers shorter, so apart from increased performance, it's gonna solve that issue for me.



For the CPU cooling, I found that the Noctua NH-L12 was the tallest one I could squeeze in with a push/pull configuration, but only under 2 conditions:
1) SFF PSU (adds 3cm to the maximum compatible cooler height)
2) Swapping the stock Noctua top fan on the cooler with a slimmer alternative - I used the CryoRig XT140 which is an over-sized fan with a width of 13mm

I had to mount the XT140 to the cooler using plastic bands because the over-sized format made it impossible to use the metal pins, but it worked out fine. Overall, I have a few millimeters of clearance between the fan and the PSU which is fine. The PSU is mounted to intake from the top and exhaust from the back, so it's not interfering with the air flow inside the case. I use the left over 120mm Noctua cooler as front intake.



CPU temperatures are very good - around 35C under Windows/normal usage at 23C ambient. Gaming is below 50C, Prime stress testing doesn't go above 60C.
This is with a slight OC of 3850MHz - so basically around TurboMode clocks - which I managed to hit on a slight undervolt (1.1V in bios, sligthly lower IRL).

Build problems:
I had to reassemble the rig to mount the M2 drive and the front panel USB connector refused to be removed from the motherboard. I tried tugging and squeezing it in every conceivable way and it didn't want to detach.

In the end, both the mother board connector plastic and the front panel connector plastic give in faster...
As you can see on the pic, the plastic from the front panel connector detached and remained in the motherboard socket







Even when taking that whole part off the motherboard I was not able to detach those two even using pliers (!). This is beyond ******ed and the 1st time I see something like this in my 15 years of building rigs.



I will probably take this to SilverStone support and hope they can remedy the situation in some way by at least sending me new USB connector cable...
This still won't fix the connector on my mobo though


----------



## LikeTheRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApplesOfEpicnes*
> 
> Well, I have a 6700k which has about the same heat output. It's cooled with an NH-L12 Cooler and reaches about 84C max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I use a 7700k (stock, it's fast enough) with a scythe shuriken rev 2 (LP air cooler). The max I've seen during gaming is probably 80ish but it averages 70-75. I'm also using a blower 1070 to prevent adding any additional heat into the case. I haven't had any issues with overheating or anything like that.


Thanks, I tried it out and it worked ok!

Did prime95 + furmark for 20 minutes and the i7-7700k hit 95C max, which is fine by me because it's 5C below throttle limit







. My GTX 1080 hit 70C max which is also below throttle limit.

Continuously impressed by the cooling ability of this tiny little case. It beats far bigger and more expensive cases somehow.


----------



## DownRoad

Hey! I was wondering if anyone here had this case with a 160mm ATX PSU, and/or with a 120mm Watercooler with fans in a push/pull configuration? I'm in a Thermaltake Core V1 right now and I was wondering if my PSU (a Seasonic G-550) and Cooling (Corsair H75) would fit.

I have the following components:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $368.36)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $96.36)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $8.49)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $209.99)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (Purchased For $89.99)
*Storage:* Sandisk SSD PLUS 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $120.00)
*Storage:* Crucial BX200 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $50.00)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $99.99)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB Mini Video Card (Purchased For $320.00)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $62.14)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $99.99)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC F8 PWM 31.0 CFM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $4.99)
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC F8 PWM 31.0 CFM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $4.99)
*Monitor:* LG 22MB35DM-I 21.5" 1920x1080 60Hz Monitor (Purchased For $120.00)
*Keyboard:* AZIO MGK1 Wired Gaming Keyboard (Purchased For $90.00)
*Mouse:* Logitech G502 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $69.98)
*Total:* $1815.27
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-04-16 17:11 EDT-0400_


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownRoad*


Can't speak to the PSU, but I have the H75 in there with no issue.


----------



## wooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyjol*
> 
> For the CPU cooling, I found that the Noctua NH-L12 was the tallest one I could squeeze in with a push/pull configuration, but only under 2 conditions:
> 1) SFF PSU (adds 3cm to the maximum compatible cooler height)
> 2) Swapping the stock Noctua top fan on the cooler with a slimmer alternative - I used the CryoRig XT140 which is an over-sized fan with a width of 13mm


That's quite nice temps. I have similar setup with be quiet: shadow rock lp and not getting that kind of temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyjol*
> 
> Build problems:
> I had to reassemble the rig to mount the M2 drive and the front panel USB connector refused to be removed from the motherboard. I tried tugging and squeezing it in every conceivable way and it didn't want to detach.
> 
> In the end, both the mother board connector plastic and the front panel connector plastic give in faster...
> As you can see on the pic, the plastic from the front panel connector detached and remained in the motherboard socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when taking that whole part off the motherboard I was not able to detach those two even using pliers (!). This is beyond ******ed and the 1st time I see something like this in my 15 years of building rigs.


Same happend to me. I also have same motherboard. I contacted Silverstone and they offered me possibility to *buy* new usb header.

But tbf, I was not too strict with them, as I'm not experienced builder and I was not sure if it was my fault. But please tell if you have better luck and I'll try again.


----------



## MashedPotato1

Scored myself a second SG13, this time with the solid panel for $20AUD because the guy didnt end up using it, brand new so was happy.

Did some ebay / gumtree / facebook group buying of some parts and scored a pretty solid system alongside some old parts of mine

this second pc will be a lan / htpc build for me.

CPU - i5 4570 w/ stock cooler
Mobo - Asrock H87m-itx
Ram - 8Gb G.Skill Ares
Storage - 240gb Intel 530 SSD
GPU - Gigabyte R9 390 G1 Gaming
PSU - Silverstone SX600-LG

Already owned the gpu and psu, scored the cpu mobo ram as a combo and got the SSD via a trade for a set of logitech speakers.
Came out pretty well from it all. Just need to find a nice low profile cpu cooler to upgrade the stock one.


----------



## riesenklotz

Hey guys, i am new to this Thread.
I have build my own sugo 13 pc but i wish i could make it even better.
Did anyone try to cut the usb3 front panel cabel or is there a possibility to sleeve them or totally remove them?
They are just in the way and too bulky for such a small case.
Also is it possible to mount an corsair h80i with two fans or an h60 with two fans in this case?
I am thinking about buying one.
I also have a corsair sf600 inside with cablemod sleeved cables so they are easiert to work with


----------



## EdmundsComputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesenklotz*
> 
> Did anyone try to cut the usb3 front panel cabel or is there a possibility to sleeve them or totally remove them?
> They are just in the way and too bulky for such a small case.


Yeah I removed the front USB ports (and audio ports), it's pretty easy. They're just secured with some screws, then you can pull out the board and all the cables. I taped a cut mesh fan filter there in place of it. Saves a lot of room in the case if you don't use the front ports.


----------



## riesenklotz

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdmundsComputer*
> 
> Yeah I removed the front USB ports (and audio ports), it's pretty easy. They're just secured with some screws, then you can pull out the board and all the cables. I taped a cut mesh fan filter there in place of it. Saves a lot of room in the case if you don't use the front ports.


Is it as easy to later mount them back on, if i feel like i might need them again?
Or is it possible to sleeve the case cables like the usb cables with a more bendable sleeving?


----------



## riesenklotz

And y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Can't speak to the PSU, but I have the H75 in there with no issue.


And you have both fans on the radiator with no modding and it fits in the case?


----------



## EdmundsComputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesenklotz*
> 
> I
> Is it as easy to later mount them back on, if i feel like i might need them again?
> Or is it possible to sleeve the case cables like the usb cables with a more bendable sleeving?


Yeah you can just screw the board back in if you need it. Not sure about cable sleeving, not my area of expertise.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesenklotz*
> 
> And y
> And you have both fans on the radiator with no modding and it fits in the case?


Correct, at one point I even had one Silverstone fan grille on each fan, but that was a bit of a squeeze. One or no fan grille is pretty easy.


----------



## riesenklotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Correct, at one point I even had one Silverstone fan grille on each fan, but that was a bit of a squeeze. One or no fan grille is pretty easy.


Thanks i guess i can put a 7700k in there with two fans on the h75 then

I was looking for an aio for a while


----------



## Zorgon

Yep that's what I have as well. I highly recommend delidding to lower your temps.


----------



## riesenklotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Yep that's what I have as well. I highly recommend delidding to lower your temps.


Do you have the front panel usb and audio cables removed?

What are temps with that aio without delidding?


----------



## Zorgon

Currently have the side(?) panel, front panel, connectors etc. all removed. So I'm basically running it as an openish air test bench. I have Noctua F12 3000RPM fans, and with a super low fan profile (sub 1000 rpm) my 7700K is like mid 70s under regular load. During stress testing that can increase to low to mid-80s (4.9GHz @1.35V-1.4V).

Unrelated note, I'm thinking about getting a Fractal Design Nano S or an In Win 901 to show off my components better. With the Nano S, I'd be able to upgrade to a much larger rad, but I love the tempered glass on the 901. I wish more manufacturers would release ITX cases with tempered glass.


----------



## Nosuchthing

Hi guys,

I've had a look about the internet but it seems quite hard to find a conclusive answer.

I'm currently considering moving my PC into this case but I'm not sure how well my i74790k would fare in such a small box.

I mainly use my PC for work and some light gaming. Unfortunately I do engage in fairly heavy editing tasks from time to time (a hundred tracks, ten minutes takes four hours)

Along with my GTX 970 (MSI Gaming OC) would I be able to realistically cool this with a 120mm AIO?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## EdmundsComputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosuchthing*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've had a look about the internet but it seems quite hard to find a conclusive answer.
> 
> I'm currently considering moving my PC into this case but I'm not sure how well my i74790k would fare in such a small box.
> 
> I mainly use my PC for work and some light gaming. Unfortunately I do engage in fairly heavy editing tasks from time to time (a hundred tracks, ten minutes takes four hours)
> 
> Along with my GTX 970 (MSI Gaming OC) would I be able to realistically cool this with a 120mm AIO?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Thermally that should be no problem. I have a 7700k and 1080 in there, which has a similar TDP to your system, and both stay under the thermal limit.

However your MSI GTX 970 will only barely fit in there. It's technically over the 10.5 inch limit, but I have seen several people squeeze it in.


----------



## riesenklotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Currently have the side(?) panel, front panel, connectors etc. all removed. So I'm basically running it as an openish air test bench. I have Noctua F12 3000RPM fans, and with a super low fan profile (sub 1000 rpm) my 7700K is like mid 70s under regular load. During stress testing that can increase to low to mid-80s (4.9GHz @1.35V-1.4V).
> 
> Unrelated note, I'm thinking about getting a Fractal Design Nano S or an In Win 901 to show off my components better. With the Nano S, I'd be able to upgrade to a much larger rad, but I love the tempered glass on the 901. I wish more manufacturers would release ITX cases with tempered glass.


Well i have already bought cablemod cables that would be to short for those cases...

Has anyone fit the bequiet shadow rock lp in there yet?
Is there any lp aircooler that can cool an i7 7700k in that case


----------



## wooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesenklotz*
> 
> Has anyone fit the bequiet shadow rock lp in there yet?


I have Shadow Rock Lp. Clearance with SFX PSU and Silverstone PP08 adapter is around 1cm.

I'm running it with:
-Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
-i5 6600k
-Open-Air GTX 1060 6GB
-Corsair SF450
-2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws

I haven't had time to test different cooler orientations or OC capability in depth, but here is some thoughts:

With this combo of parts you can only fit cooler fins against airflow coming from front of the case. So without ghettomodding sidepanel of the case or leaving GPU out you can have Shadow Rock Lp installed either heatpipes towards back of the case (whole cooler gets closer to back) or heatpipes towards front of the case. I tried both with fans pushing air down and here is some pros and cons:

Heatpipes towards front of case:
+Most of the cooler is not cowered by PSU, so airflow to fan is better
+There is more space in back, so hot air has better way out. I have one extra NF-A9x14 fan zip tied to side of case to help with this
-Fits only low profile ram Ended up removing heatsinks from my rams

Heatpipes towards back of case:
+Ram clearance
-Airflow to fan is bit more restricted by PSU
-I felt that MB is getting bit hotter because air has no way out from back

Currently I have cooler installed heatpipes towards front, and I'm not planning on changing it. In future I will try overclocking, but it probably won't handle a lot. I'm also interested in trying to move PSU to front of case and using higher cooler, but that's not going to happen soon.


----------



## riesenklotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooble*
> 
> I have Shadow Rock Lp. Clearance with SFX PSU and Silverstone PP08 adapter is around 1cm.
> 
> I'm running it with:
> -Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> -i5 6600k
> -Open-Air GTX 1060 6GB
> -Corsair SF450
> -2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws
> 
> I haven't had time to test different cooler orientations or OC capability in depth, but here is some thoughts:
> 
> With this combo of parts you can only fit cooler fins against airflow coming from front of the case. So without ghettomodding sidepanel of the case or leaving GPU out you can have Shadow Rock Lp installed either heatpipes towards back of the case (whole cooler gets closer to back) or heatpipes towards front of the case. I tried both with fans pushing air down and here is some pros and cons:
> 
> Heatpipes towards front of case:
> +Most of the cooler is not cowered by PSU, so airflow to fan is better
> +There is more space in back, so hot air has better way out. I have one extra NF-A9x14 fan zip tied to side of case to help with this
> -Fits only low profile ram Ended up removing heatsinks from my rams
> 
> Heatpipes towards back of case:
> +Ram clearance
> -Airflow to fan is bit more restricted by PSU
> -I felt that MB is getting bit hotter because air has no way out from back
> 
> Currently I have cooler installed heatpipes towards front, and I'm not planning on changing it. In future I will try overclocking, but it probably won't handle a lot. I'm also interested in trying to move PSU to front of case and using higher cooler, but that's not going to happen soon.


Damn thats complicated .. i think just a h75 would be smartest with push pull and no clearance issues


----------



## wooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesenklotz*
> 
> Damn thats complicated .. i think just a h75 would be smartest with push pull and no clearance issues


Well, not super complicated but I also would have gone with water if I wasn't flying with this one.


----------



## S3MS3M

Just upgraded the GPU to EVGA 11080ti SC2 and change the powersupply Corsair SF600 fans to NOCTUA for silent


----------



## kyjol

Do you see any difference on the SF600? I have a i5-6600k sitting on a z270 mobo with 16GB of DDR4 and a EVGA GTX 1080 FTW2, and I don't think I even see much movement on my PSU fan, not to mention any noise... It stays passive the majority of the time.


----------



## jsphonorio

Hello all,

I just finished my first build using my SG13 and so far I like a lot. I ran into issues with heat. Original I was using an AIO and had the fan set as exhaust. My GPU was hitting upper 70s during gaming and CPU was mid 70s.

I realized I did not like the way the AIO was making contact with the CPU(thermal paste just would not spread even and I'm pretty sure it was uneven contact.) So I switched to the stock cooler, added a 140mm case fan running as an intake and flipped my PSU to function as exhaust.

Now my GPU doesn't pass 70 and CPU sits on the 50s under stress and everything feels great.

My only question is I've read mixed results and little follow up on the idea of using the PSU as an exhaust. What's your thoughts?

Thanks again! and my build was:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Pentium G4560 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($57.88 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool - Maelstrom 120T 83.6 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* MSI - B250I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($88.88 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($109.88 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* ADATA - Premier SP550 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Seagate - FireCuda 2TB 2.5" 5400RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - Radeon RX 580 8GB AORUS 8G Video Card ($242.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair - CXM 550W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($59.88 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Deepcool - UF 140 71.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $702.47
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-05-14 18:07 EDT-0400_


----------



## abdidas

I have had the sg13 for a year now and it's been mainly great.

A bit of a drag to build in especially if you installing a longer graphics card but am quite amazed at how much you can squeeze into this little thing.

One massively annoying problem is my power supply is just too noisy. I got an ATX Silverstone in there with the fan facing down to extract heat. It does this well but as a result the fan spins up very loudly during and after gaming sessions.


----------



## jsphonorio

For what its worth in regards to my above post

I actually ended up flipping the PSU(I really didnt trust using it as an exhaust) And Fractal makes this silent series fan and they have a 40x40x10 fan that fit perfect there. They only had 1 at the store and so far the temps seemed fine during stress test, but I have room for another if I change my mind. They are adorable little fans and actually fit perfectly between the clearance of my PSU and the fan just fits in the small window of space between the bottom of my PSU and the end of vent.

These little Fractal fans are perfect for this spot in the case.


----------



## Bohyn

Hi Guys,

i have box cooler and atx PSU, but I do not know how it will be better:

first:


or second:


?

What do you think? Which and why?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## epic1337

1st one, but flip the cpu fan, if thats note possible then you can flip the PSU fan instead.


----------



## Bohyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> 1st one, but flip the cpu fan, if thats note possible then you can flip the PSU fan instead.


i can't flip cpu fan, beacause it is intel box
also i can't flip PSU fan (it's a new one)
So it will be better 1 or 2?


----------



## epic1337

why not try both?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bohyn*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have box cooler and atx PSU, but I do not know how it will be better:
> 
> first:
> 
> 
> or second:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> What do you think? Which and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you can do the second one, better. Your CPU and PSU won't be fighting for air.


----------



## Bohyn

Yea, i'am also think that second will be better when i'm look at schema
For now i don't have so much time to test which is better, maybe in near future...

Maybe do you have some proposal for not bad, cheap air cooler (good for schema 1) / liquid cooler?


----------



## kyjol

I don't think it's a good idea to use the PSU as an exhaust. There's really not much good about blowing hot air onto the PSU, ur just making it go from semi-passive mode to fan mode creating unnecessary noise. Using the case as designed is good enough, there is enough pressure in the case for the hot air to escape provided you:
*1)* Use an SFF PSU and mount the biggest possible cooling (I strongly recommend Cryorig C1)
*2)* Have a decent intake fan in front (I recommend an eLoop 140mm PWM)


----------



## maartendc

Hi all,

I am about to build a System with the Sugo 13.

Here are the specs of the components:
i5 6600k
16 GB DDR4 2400Mhz
Asrock H110 Mini ITX
EVGA GTX 980Ti SC acx2.0
Silverstone ST45SF 450 Watt modular SFX PSU

Now I am wondering about the best CPU cooling to use. I cannot really find a consensus for this, so I will ask here:

*I am doubting between the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 + 120mm casefan OR Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120.*

Which one would give me the best overall cooling for the system, particularly for the GPU, since it is an open air GPU (not blower style).

I figured it would be: GPU draws air in at the side > AIO fan will exhaust air out of the front.
OR GPU draws air in at the side > Big Shuriken wooshes it around the CPU a bit > Front 120mm fan exhausts.

Is there any consensus on which solution is better in terms of temperatures?

Thanks!


----------



## kyjol

That depends whether you are comfortable with an AIO (there's always a risk of leakage, even if minute) and what you want to achieve with your setup. If you want as big as an overclock as possible, which I guess you might since you have a k chip, then AIO is to be considered. Although I am not sure about the overclock on a H110 board. If you don't need to overclock, then you'd be fine on air cooling.

I got my i5-6600k because it was cheaper at the time than a non-k chip for some reason. It's sitting on stock 3.5GHz and undervolted to 1V.
I'm getting around 60C under Prime95 Small FFTs testing, it's rock stable. Normal Windows usage is around 35-40, Gaming around 50, video encoding (HEVC) below 60. Just an idea what you might expect with a good cooler. I don't know about the Big Shuriken, I heard good things but it's probably not the best cooler around. I'm sitting on a Noctua NH-L12 now with a Cryoring XT140 slim fan sitting on top of it (the thick Noctua one wouldn't fit) and it's pretty good. However, I have a Cryorig C1 waiting to be mounted - it uses a single fan (the same XT140 slim) but has the same or even marginally lower temps than the Noctua, because it has 6 heatpipes instead of 4 and is around 100-150g more massive (can't remember the exact number). After pretty extensive research that would be my top choice for this case.

Going air would also give you the benefit of mounting an intake fan with high static pressure, which dramatically helps with the overall airflow and pressure inside the case. Even with a full length GPU you could still squeeze in a 140mm fan with some modding - either by drilling in new mounting holes into the front or trying to make a mount work with plastic bands. It would definitely help the GPU and motherboard to get some breeze in there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## maartendc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyjol*
> 
> That depends whether you are comfortable with an AIO (there's always a risk of leakage, even if minute) and what you want to achieve with your setup. If you want as big as an overclock as possible, which I guess you might since you have a k chip, then AIO is to be considered. Although I am not sure about the overclock on a H110 board. If you don't need to overclock, then you'd be fine on air cooling.
> 
> I got my i5-6600k because it was cheaper at the time than a non-k chip for some reason. It's sitting on stock 3.5GHz and undervolted to 1V.
> I'm getting around 60C under Prime95 Small FFTs testing, it's rock stable. Normal Windows usage is around 35-40, Gaming around 50, video encoding (HEVC) below 60. Just an idea what you might expect with a good cooler. I don't know about the Big Shuriken, I heard good things but it's probably not the best cooler around. I'm sitting on a Noctua NH-L12 now with a Cryoring XT140 slim fan sitting on top of it (the thick Noctua one wouldn't fit) and it's pretty good. However, I have a Cryorig C1 waiting to be mounted - it uses a single fan (the same XT140 slim) but has the same or even marginally lower temps than the Noctua, because it has 6 heatpipes instead of 4 and is around 100-150g more massive (can't remember the exact number). After pretty extensive research that would be my top choice for this case.
> 
> Going air would also give you the benefit of mounting an intake fan with high static pressure, which dramatically helps with the overall airflow and pressure inside the case. Even with a full length GPU you could still squeeze in a 140mm fan with some modding - either by drilling in new mounting holes into the front or trying to make a mount work with plastic bands. It would definitely help the GPU and motherboard to get some breeze in there.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Hello, thanks so much, thats a very helpful answer!

Well, I got the 6600k used, but dont plan to overclock it, just got a good deal on it. Im saving a lot of money by not getting a Z chip motherboard too. Im worried my 450 Watt PSU wont be sufficient to overclock it combined with the 980ti anyway.

The Cryorig C1 and Noctua NH-L12 look nice, but a little expensive for my taste. Ive heard good things about the Shuriken, and the price is still OK at about $37. It should only be slightly worse than the Noctua according to this review by SilentPcreview: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1270-page7.html

I was just thinking that with an AIO, CPU heat doesnt get inside the case but gets exhausted straight away. This should help with GPU temps as well? Although someone on the previous page has said he actually gets worse GPU temps on an AIO cooler than on a air cooler. Seems counterintuitive to me, but what do I know?

Alright, I think I will get a Shuriken combined with a good 140mm static pressure intake then. I thought my GPU would limit me to 120mm, but I dont mind getting a bit creative to make it fit!


----------



## Bohyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyjol*
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea to use the PSU as an exhaust. There's really not much good about blowing hot air onto the PSU, ur just making it go from semi-passive mode to fan mode creating unnecessary noise. Using the case as designed is good enough, there is enough pressure in the case for the hot air to escape provided you:
> *1)* Use an SFF PSU and mount the biggest possible cooling (I strongly recommend Cryorig C1)
> *2)* Have a decent intake fan in front (I recommend an eLoop 140mm PWM)


My configuration is: i5-7500, ga-h270n-wifi, atx psu, fan bequiet 140mm on front.
When i looked for motherboard i forgot about usb3.0 port, and now port is near the cpu (box cooler).


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsphonorio*
> 
> For what its worth in regards to my above post
> 
> I actually ended up flipping the PSU(I really didnt trust using it as an exhaust) And Fractal makes this silent series fan and they have a 40x40x10 fan that fit perfect there. They only had 1 at the store and so far the temps seemed fine during stress test, but I have room for another if I change my mind. They are adorable little fans and actually fit perfectly between the clearance of my PSU and the fan just fits in the small window of space between the bottom of my PSU and the end of vent.
> 
> These little Fractal fans are perfect for this spot in the case.


I put the fractal silent 50mm fan above my evga 1080ti so it exhaust all the heat from gpu and cool the ambient temp of my case


----------



## jsphonorio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> I put the fractal silent 50mm fan above my evga 1080ti so it exhaust all the heat from gpu and cool the ambient temp of my case


That is a really good idea to put it right over the GPU. At the moment my temps are good but this something Im going to keep this in mind. I need to double check my PSU size and see if I have that gap.
Thanks for the idea!

Im currently running two 40 mm on that side vent and it has been running great.


----------



## jsphonorio

Hey I just decided to give this idea whirl and adding that small fan over the gpu dropped my average GPU temp by about 8c. and helped with CPU temps as well. I cant speak highly enough of these 40 and 50mm fractal silent series fans for this case. Quiet and do help alot


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsphonorio*
> 
> Hey I just decided to give this idea whirl and adding that small fan over the gpu dropped my average GPU temp by about 8c. and helped with CPU temps as well. I cant speak highly enough of these 40 and 50mm fractal silent series fans for this case. Quiet and do help alot


yes the most significant impact for this little 50mm fan is above the gpu area it exhaust all the heat from cpu and gpu trap inside your case.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> I put the fractal silent 50mm fan above my evga 1080ti so it exhaust all the heat from gpu and cool the ambient temp of my case


+Rep
Going to try this also, but I think I will try and mod the case a tiny bit to fit in the 60mm Noctua's for greater airflow... More research is required.

Cheers


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> +Rep
> Going to try this also, but I think I will try and mod the case a tiny bit to fit in the 60mm Noctua's for greater airflow... More research is required.
> 
> Cheers


the problem to all 60mm fan thickness 25mm, not like 40 and 50mm fan only 10mm. you will have to measure the space between the case and the PSU


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> the problem to all 60mm fan thickness 25mm, not like 40 and 50mm fan only 10mm. you will have to measure the space between the case and the PSU


or place the fan outside the case, you can then fit any size thats within reason.
although it wouldn't be a pretty sight.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> the problem to all 60mm fan thickness 25mm, not like 40 and 50mm fan only 10mm. you will have to measure the space between the case and the PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> or place the fan outside the case, you can then fit any size thats within reason.
> although it wouldn't be a pretty sight.


Yeah, I have a sf450 - i'd like to make a custom back plate for the PSU to move it out the way if it's feasible.
Can always mimic what you achieved.
Cheers


----------



## jsphonorio

Also after a night using the 50mm I can say the 60mm may be over kill. I ran my Rx 580 at 100% for an hour straight and temp didn't even budge.


----------



## Rvz01e

So i left the rvz01 case for a smaller one, but a 1070 windforce is too long being 28cm/11.02 inch, so i removed the front panel, took off the front mesh, and cut part of the plastic frame that would be in the way and it fits in fine.

I didnt take a pic of the completed cut (added updated pics) but heres the image of half of it done. I had to cut a bit of the frame as the gpu has no backplate and it was too close to the aio radiator, once you put that metal grill back its fine.

Next goal is to find space for another 120mm fan to have positive airflow.
I was thinking of having the psu infront and intake from the top and side.


----------



## maartendc

Hello everyone,

So I will build with a 6600K and a GTX 980Ti (open air style) in this case. I will use the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 as my CPU cooler, not OC, heavy gaming.

The consensus here seems to be that a front intake casefan seems to be recommended, with high static pressure to push air out. I was looking at a number of 140mm casefans, and can't decide. Since there is only 1 fan in the case, I want to get it right!









I came across this *Noctua Fan NF-A14 Industrial 3000rpm*, which provides a whopping 158 CFM at high air pressure. It is expensive at $25, and very loud at max speed of course. But I dont care that much about sound while gaming.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ntXfrH/noctua-case-fan-nfa14industrialppc3000pwm

I also saw the *Fractal Design HP-14-PWM*, which is also static pressure, but only at 78 CFM at 1500rpm, so very similar to the Noctua at half the speed. Only $16.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/DccMnQ/fractal-design-case-fan-fdfanventhp14pwm

Then there are the Corsair SP140, $15, which only has 50 CFM, which seems quite low in comparison.

So, *how much CFM do you need in this case to effectively push out the hot air?* I don't want my CPU or GPU thermal throttling! Will 78 CFM suffice? Or will I need the 158 CFM supercharged fan? Most people that own the Noctua fan seem to only use it at max. 50% anyway because of the noise, but I thought it might be nice to have the extra power in case I need it?

So, which CFM fans do you guys use, and are they sufficient? Static pressure, or better to go for a air flow optimized fan?

Thanks!


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maartendc*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I will build with a 6600K and a GTX 980Ti (open air style) in this case. I will use the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 as my CPU cooler, not OC, heavy gaming.
> 
> The consensus here seems to be that a front intake casefan seems to be recommended, with high static pressure to push air out. I was looking at a number of 140mm casefans, and can't decide. Since there is only 1 fan in the case, I want to get it right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this *Noctua Fan NF-A14 Industrial 3000rpm*, which provides a whopping 158 CFM at high air pressure. It is expensive at $25, and very loud at max speed of course. But I dont care that much about sound while gaming.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ntXfrH/noctua-case-fan-nfa14industrialppc3000pwm
> 
> I also saw the *Fractal Design HP-14-PWM*, which is also static pressure, but only at 78 CFM at 1500rpm, so very similar to the Noctua at half the speed. Only $16.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/DccMnQ/fractal-design-case-fan-fdfanventhp14pwm
> 
> Then there are the Corsair SP140, $15, which only has 50 CFM, which seems quite low in comparison.
> 
> So, *how much CFM do you need in this case to effectively push out the hot air?* I don't want my CPU or GPU thermal throttling! Will 78 CFM suffice? Or will I need the 158 CFM supercharged fan? Most people that own the Noctua fan seem to only use it at max. 50% anyway because of the noise, but I thought it might be nice to have the extra power in case I need it?
> 
> So, which CFM fans do you guys use, and are they sufficient? Static pressure, or better to go for a air flow optimized fan?
> 
> Thanks!


It only depends on what you want to achieve. If performance is your goal, get the industrial if noise doesn't bother you.
Personally I have Noctua NH-L12 sitting on a 7700k with an undervolt, no performance loss, just better temps. I set a fan profile in bios to sit on 25% at idle and this thing is quiet. If I focus just enough I can hear a faint hum at best.

I have a Noctua NF-S12A PWM on the front, being quiet is my aim. (I don't play AAA titles, my GTX1060 smashes anything I throw at it.)

I'm still modding/playing with my case - it's a super long term project - with cool and quiet in mind.

It is a very small case, Industrial might be way overkill. But being PWM will mean you have the room to move. It would require testing but I dare say there will be a point where you get diminishing returns as you go past certain RPM.

So work with your current set up, just determine how much the noise matters to you and plan from there. (my 2 cents)


----------



## maartendc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> It only depends on what you want to achieve. If performance is your goal, get the industrial if noise doesn't bother you.
> Personally I have Noctua NH-L12 sitting on a 7700k with an undervolt, no performance loss, just better temps. I set a fan profile in bios to sit on 25% at idle and this thing is quiet. If I focus just enough I can hear a faint hum at best.
> 
> I have a Noctua NF-S12A PWM on the front, being quiet is my aim. (I don't play AAA titles, my GTX1060 smashes anything I throw at it.)
> 
> I'm still modding/playing with my case - it's a super long term project - with cool and quiet in mind.
> 
> It is a very small case, Industrial might be way overkill. But being PWM will mean you have the room to move. It would require testing but I dare say there will be a point where you get diminishing returns as you go past certain RPM.
> 
> So work with your current set up, just determine how much the noise matters to you and plan from there. (my 2 cents)


Thanks for your reply!

I suppose I will build the system first, and see which kind of temperatures I am getting before deciding on the fan. I agree its good to have options to go higher RPM if necessary, but $25 for a fan is kind of crazy (I'm used to spending $10-15 max. on them). I agree that it might be diminishing returns after a certain point, if the air is already being refreshed sufficiently.

Out of curiosity, do you have an intake fan in your system? If so, which one? And what temperatures are you getting on your CPU and GPU under load?

I would be curious, seeing as your system is fairly comparable to what I'm building... and your Noctua NH-L12 and my Scythe Big Shuriken should be within 5 degrees C of each other...


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maartendc*
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I suppose I will build the system first, and see which kind of temperatures I am getting before deciding on the fan. I agree its good to have options to go higher RPM if necessary, but $25 for a fan is kind of crazy (I'm used to spending $10-15 max. on them). I agree that it might be diminishing returns after a certain point, if the air is already being refreshed sufficiently.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have an intake fan in your system? If so, which one? And what temperatures are you getting on your CPU and GPU under load?
> 
> I would be curious, seeing as your system is fairly comparable to what I'm building... and your Noctua NH-L12 and my Scythe Big Shuriken should be within 5 degrees C of each other...


The Fan I have at the front (intake) is the NF-S12A PWM. I don't have the CPU cooler in push/pull 'yet'.

You can see my build if you search posts I have made in this thread, it's updating once every 1-2 months at this stage.

I have the MSI Armor GTX1060 and using after burner I have undervolted that aswell. As well as changed fan profiles to be quiet (I can't even hear it)

I always have multiple apps open CPU hovers around 40-45c and GPU 30-35c.
Ambient around 18-22c (its cold where I live)
Under load I hit 70-80c on CPU because I only have the 92mm fan underneath doing all the work.
Also if I changed the fan profile I would see better temps. As previously mentioned I don't play AAA titles the GPU is somewhere between 50-60c

I plan to delid my CPU and do some other optimizations when time permits.

I'm curious to bench it with fans at full throttle. I can still hit 80 then bounce up to 98-99c on Intel burn test. As of current fan profile settings it doesn't hit 100% fan speed until it goes above 80c

-- EDIT --
I'm currently visiting family overseas. When I remote into my PC at home (my bedroom - I'm guessing - is somewhere between 10-12c) my CPU is idle at 25c and GPU 15c
- As shown below in Red, thanks to MSI Afterburner running in the back ground -

The game that is playing on screen is Tap Adventure on Steam - it's a time sink game that I let run 24/7


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> I put the fractal silent 50mm fan above my evga 1080ti so it exhaust all the heat from gpu and cool the ambient temp of my case


Brilliant, I could use one of these 50mm fans as exhaust instead my PSU which is flipping loud.

Do you think it will fit above an ATX power supply?


----------



## MASSSWEDE

24/7 dedicated Sophos UTM firewall



SUGO 13 SG13B-Q (black, plastic front panel with faux aluminum finish), Corsair SF450 450Watt, Silverstone ATX to SFX adapter PP08, Noctua NH-L9x65, Xeon e3-1220L 1,1Ghz, two SAMSUNG 4GB DDR3L ECC RAM, 2.5 HDD WD AV-25 320GB



Install a Thermalright TY-140 (140mm with 120mm mountings hole) Dont really need it but I want to get little positive air pressure so less dust enters



Backside with the Silverstone ATX to SDFX adapter along with the PSU.



The SG13s System Panel Connector cables is little short but doable.

Now I need to put some airfilter for the PSU. I have order some fan filter sheets and its on its way.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Brilliant, I could use one of these 50mm fans as exhaust instead my PSU which is flipping loud.
> 
> Do you think it will fit above an ATX power supply?


i don't think so, but you can use an SFX PSU and flip the bracket so that you have a lot of space for a fan on top.


----------



## ondert

Hello,

Today, I've just built my first mini itx system.

System configuration is like this;

Biostar X370GTN motherboard
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X cpu
MSI GTX 1080 FE gpu
2x8gb G.Skill Flare X 3200Mhz CL14 ram
Toshiba OCZ RD400 512gb nvme m.2 2280 ssd
Silverstone TD03-Lite AIO cpu cooler
Silverstone SX500-LG psu
Silverstone SG13B case

It's been 5 years since I built my last desktop pc. Having used laptops all the years, I finally decided and built my first mini itx system described above. However, I am having very high cpu diode temperatures when the system not under load. The temps change between 55-70 celcius degree even I don't do anything and the fan spins always fast, the system runs loud.



By the time, I just realized something. When I touch the screws of the cooler, the left one is much hotter than the right one. Even the DVI port on the back is hot when I touch it. Can VRMs be faulty?



I am quite newbie on these things, please help me! What could be wrong and what can I do?

Things I tried;

-Flipped the psu, now its fan facing down and acting as an exhaust.
-I placed the fan behind the radiator because it is adviced like this on silverstone's manual.
-Flipped the cooler's fan acting as an exhaust.

I have no extra system fan. There is just AIO cooler's fan and psu fan.

Just a few system photos;





Thanks

ps: All the parts I bought are new.


----------



## epic1337

nope, its normal.

theres no airflow to cool down the VRMs, so its dissipating it's heat through whatever is nearby.
this is also why its better to use this case without the I/O plate, also if possible with the PSU fan facing down.


----------



## MASSSWEDE

epic1337 probably correct in his answer. Due note though that I heard Ryzen is reporting 20 degrees hotter than it is.


----------



## ondert

Maybe you're right about temperature offset because I've just installed AMD Ryzen Master and it shows 40-42C for the cpu.


----------



## dancingbear

Question for you guys, has anyone ever ran the SG13 on its side with the GPU facing up?


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> Question for you guys, has anyone ever ran the SG13 on its side with the GPU facing up?


Can't say anyone in this thread has - Not sure it would be viable. - Hot air rises, so the top is a natural exhaust. The GPU would counteract what the case aims to achieve.


----------



## maartendc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3MS3M*
> 
> I put the fractal silent 50mm fan above my evga 1080ti so it exhaust all the heat from gpu and cool the ambient temp of my case


That looks like a cool idea, but why not just install a much bigger, like 120mm or 140mm slim fan in the top?

I have a SFX PSU right now in my case, and it seems there would be enough clearance to install a super slim 120 or 140 mm fan between the PSU and the case. This would give much better airflow still, and be much quieter than a tiny fan like that?

I think I am going to try this...


----------



## ACN1

I"m about to bite the bullet and go for a SG13 but I still can't decide on which CPU cooler (and case fan but not as important) to get. The only gaming that will be done on this would be emulation so if I can OC the CPU that would be great, but I might just got for a non oc CPU for better temps/noise.

From everything I've read the Shadow Rock LP is probably the best option but it's a very tight fit. I've also listed a couple of alternatives that I've seen people use.
Quote:


> *CPU:* Intel - Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor (£206.40 @ Aria PC)
> 
> *CPU Cooler:* Scythe - BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (£49.66 @ Amazon UK)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-L9i 33.8 CFM CPU Cooler (£34.62 @ Ebuyer)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-L9x65 33.8 CFM CPU Cooler (£42.21 @ Amazon UK)
> *CPU Cooler:* be quiet! - SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler (£32.70 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* MSI - B250I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£94.80 @ Alza)
> *Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (£67.06 @ Ebuyer)
> *Storage:* Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£59.99 @ Ebuyer)
> *Video Card:* EVGA - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB ACX 2.0 Video Card (£133.82 @ CCL Computers)
> *Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case (£40.80 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair - SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£91.99)
> 
> *Case Fan:* Noctua - NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan (£18.81 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case Fan:* be quiet! - SilentWings 3 59.5 CFM 140mm Fan (£20.50 @ Novatech)
> *Other:* SilverStone SST-PP08 - SFX to ATX PSU Converter (£9.95)
> *Other:* Old Laptop 250GB SSD (Purchased)


I also saw Cryorig H7 Quad mentioned on a reddit but surely there's no way that would fit in a SG13? Anyway thanks for any help, I've been reading 100s of forum posts but it's still hard to decide


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACN1*
> 
> I"m about to bite the bullet and go for a SG13 but I still can't decide on which CPU cooler (and case fan but not as important) to get. The only gaming that will be done on this would be emulation so if I can OC the CPU that would be great, but I might just got for a non oc CPU for better temps/noise.
> 
> From everything I've read the Shadow Rock LP is probably the best option but it's a very tight fit. I've also listed a couple of alternatives that I've seen people use.
> I also saw Cryorig H7 Quad mentioned on a reddit but surely there's no way that would fit in a SG13? Anyway thanks for any help, I've been reading 100s of forum posts but it's still hard to decide


I don't think there are any good air cooler for this case (unmodded). Your best bet should be 120 AIO water cooler. Most of them should fit no problem except those with dedicated reservoir. Also you can opt for 140mm version if your graphic card only as long as the board.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACN1*
> 
> I"m about to bite the bullet and go for a SG13 but I still can't decide on which CPU cooler (and case fan but not as important) to get. The only gaming that will be done on this would be emulation so if I can OC the CPU that would be great, but I might just got for a non oc CPU for better temps/noise.
> 
> From everything I've read the Shadow Rock LP is probably the best option but it's a very tight fit. I've also listed a couple of alternatives that I've seen people use.
> I also saw Cryorig H7 Quad mentioned on a reddit but surely there's no way that would fit in a SG13? Anyway thanks for any help, I've been reading 100s of forum posts but it's still hard to decide


What sort of emulation? Just old school 90's games? Or something a little more beefy?

Honestly I don't think you will need to OC your CPU, if your games are old school then you won't be 'worrying about frame rates' - with that said, an OC would just produce heat, something that is not easy to dissipate in such a small case without a lot of fan noise.

Use the Noctua case fan as it will pull a lot more cool air in. You can always use an L.N.A. later.

I haven't seen a 3.5" mounted in one of these before (can't say I've looked) but if you do throw one of these in a dare say AIO would be completely out as it would not have space.

My 2 cents, enjoy the build!


----------



## metasin

Some minor modding to make things fit







































http://imgur.com/deQtm


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $284.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $49.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $49.99)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver - 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $5.09)
*Motherboard:* Biostar - X370GTN Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard (Purchased For $109.99)
*Memory:* GALAX - HOF 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory (Purchased For $139.99)
*Storage:* Plextor - M8Pe 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $174.00)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB ARMOR Video Card (Purchased For $639.99)
*Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $39.99)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill - 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $59.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua - NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 109.9 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $20.32)
*Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft. Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for (Purchased For $27.99)
*Other:* AM4-AMD Retention Bracket Kit for Hydro Series Coolers (Purchased For $4.99)
*Other:* NZXT Kraken G10 (Purchased For $19.99)
*Total:* $1627.30
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-09 18:07 EDT-0400_


----------



## ACN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> I don't think there are any good air cooler for this case (unmodded). Your best bet should be 120 AIO water cooler. Most of them should fit no problem except those with dedicated reservoir. Also you can opt for 140mm version if your graphic card only as long as the board.


That opens a whole other can of worms about which AIO to get, 'be quiet! Silent Loop 120' sounds great but maybe a bit too big without modding like in this post. Or something safe I've seen other people use like a Corsair H55 or NZXT X31.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> What sort of emulation? Just old school 90's games? Or something a little more beefy?
> 
> Honestly I don't think you will need to OC your CPU, if your games are old school then you won't be 'worrying about frame rates' - with that said, an OC would just produce heat, something that is not easy to dissipate in such a small case without a lot of fan noise.


Ideally PS2 and Wii (and everything below) so I can put them back in their boxes. I don't mind paying extra to get things silent as possible but I'm also willing to accept there will probably be some noise anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## wooble

Hi all!

On topic of minor modding and biggest air cooler you can fit to case, I'm recently remounted my psu in the front of the case and changed my CPU cooler to Cryorig H7. Mod is still waiting for finalizing touches, as I want to redesign the airflow to be perfect. Even though build is not finished yet, but I'm already quite happy with it.





Before going H7 I had Shadow Rock LP, which is also plenty good cooler for this case when not overclocking.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACN1*
> 
> That opens a whole other can of worms about which AIO to get, 'be quiet! Silent Loop 120' sounds great but maybe a bit too big without modding like in this post. Or something safe I've seen other people use like a Corsair H55 or NZXT X31.
> Ideally PS2 and Wii (and everything below) so I can put them back in their boxes. I don't mind paying extra to get things silent as possible but I'm also willing to accept there will probably be some noise anyway.
> 
> Thanks!


I forgot that you're using 3.5 drive. You can't mount AIO alongside with. Thx SeraphicFury for mentioning it. I tried before with a 4 TB drive and it won't let me install my X31. You can change it to 2.5 drive though or completely ditch the drive for an SSD plus external drive/NAS like I did. Because there are no exhaust fan, HDD will get hot constantly so I don't recommend putting those in.

Also, for improved cooling, when you mount the sfx to atx adapter, put it upside down where you have more spaces on top of the case, so you can install a slim 80/100mm fan like this. You can tie it on ventilation holes in the case cover. I've experimented with slim 100mm and 120mm and found that 120mm is too big for the ventilation holes. KazeJyu fit on top and side with no problem with cable ties. 1000rpm doesn't move lot of air, pick the 2000rpm version if you can deal with the noise



With mod however, everything will be better, like the post above me, or like mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metasin*
> 
> Some minor modding to make things fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/deQtm
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $284.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $49.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $49.99)
> *Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver - 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $5.09)
> *Motherboard:* Biostar - X370GTN Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard (Purchased For $109.99)
> *Memory:* GALAX - HOF 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory (Purchased For $139.99)
> *Storage:* Plextor - M8Pe 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $174.00)
> *Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB ARMOR Video Card (Purchased For $639.99)
> *Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $39.99)
> *Power Supply:* Rosewill - 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $59.99)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua - NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 109.9 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $20.32)
> *Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft. Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for (Purchased For $27.99)
> *Other:* AM4-AMD Retention Bracket Kit for Hydro Series Coolers (Purchased For $4.99)
> *Other:* NZXT Kraken G10 (Purchased For $19.99)
> *Total:* $1627.30
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-09 18:07 EDT-0400_


First time I saw stacking radiators. I'm curious of *Why* would you do this?

Won't a custom loop should be better? not to mention you lost front panel by doing this. If you use SFX with adapter, you can have room for the reservoir to be "hanging" under the power supply (just my theory, not sure if it really fit or not).

I also worried about the temp because you only use 1 fan for 2 radiators and there's a very small gap between radiator outside and fan inside the case (gap created by chassis construction), which I think, instead of pulling air from the radiator outside, the fan will be pulling air from this gap instead (less resistance), thus will make the cooling not optimal.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Stacking radiators is somewhat common for dual AIO systems in small cases. It's not ideal but better than just not having two AIOs.


----------



## ACN1

I've decided on the Corsair H75 for CPU cooler. Not sure on case fans yet, I might see how it goes without them first and then get them as necessary.
Quote:


> *CPU:* Intel - Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor (£206.40 @ Aria PC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£74.40 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock - Z270M-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£126.46 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3000 Memory (£67.56 @ Aria PC)
> *Storage:* Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£58.74 @ Aria PC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB ACX 2.0 Video Card (£133.82 @ CCL Computers)
> *Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B-Q Mini ITX Tower Case (£40.80 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair - SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£72.00)
> *Other:* SilverStone SST-PP08 - SFX to ATX PSU Converter (£9.95)
> *Other:* Old Laptop 250GB SSD (Purchased)
> *Total:* £790.13


Also I know you guys warned me about not using a 3.5" but I think I might risk it after seeing a few builds use one example and worst case scenario I guess I can get a external case for it.


----------



## maartendc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACN1*
> 
> I"m about to bite the bullet and go for a SG13 but I still can't decide on which CPU cooler (and case fan but not as important) to get. The only gaming that will be done on this would be emulation so if I can OC the CPU that would be great, but I might just got for a non oc CPU for better temps/noise.
> 
> From everything I've read the Shadow Rock LP is probably the best option but it's a very tight fit. I've also listed a couple of alternatives that I've seen people use.
> I also saw Cryorig H7 Quad mentioned on a reddit but surely there's no way that would fit in a SG13? Anyway thanks for any help, I've been reading 100s of forum posts but it's still hard to decide


I've done a lot of research in the past few weeks, and the Shadow Rock LP is the best, it is within 2 degrees C of the Noctua and the Cryorig C1, but it is MUCH cheaper, AND QUIETER than the Noctua!

It is very tight, you have to use it with a SFX PSU.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACN1*
> 
> I've decided on the Corsair H75 for CPU cooler. Not sure on case fans yet, I might see how it goes without them first and then get them as necessary.
> Also I know you guys warned me about not using a 3.5" but I think I might risk it after seeing a few builds use one example and worst case scenario I guess I can get a external case for it.


Now that's a microwave, where do you think the heat going to? It will remain inside the case and will scorch the drive in long term. PSU is not an exhaust fan. Most modern PSU are not always spin up their fan, like my Seasonic X760 before I switched to SFX.
If your focus is just to cramp it inside then go for it. Should be ok if you're not using the PC in long sessions.
If you care about airflow and the health of your drive then go external or use SSD which have less concern with temps.


----------



## murderbymodem

I recently switched over to my SG13 build as my main PC. Just wanted to share some pictures.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Now that's a microwave, where do you think the heat going to? It will remain inside the case and will scorch the drive in long term. PSU is not an exhaust fan. Most modern PSU are not always spin up their fan, like my Seasonic X760 before I switched to SFX.
> If your focus is just to cramp it inside then go for it. Should be ok if you're not using the PC in long sessions.
> If you care about airflow and the health of your drive then go external or use SSD which have less concern with temps.


I used a 3.5" drive in my build. The Fractal Design Integra M 550watt I used was only 140mm long, short enough that I was able to mount a 3.5" drive inside my case, I forgot to include a picture of that.

I figured FITTING a 3.5" drive in this case would be the main concern. You're saying temperature is an issue? The Seagate 3TB drive I have inside the SG13 usually runs at exactly the same temperature as my Western Digital Elements 5TB External drive (assuming the temperature sensors and software are accurate). The external enclosure of my Western Digital Elements doesn't have any extra space or airflow whatsoever, so I'm not sure why you'd worry about a drive in the more open space of a PC case.


Also, power supplies absolutely do exhaust air and any power supply worth buying will not slow down or stop its fan if the temperatures are too high.The Fractal Integra M I have features a temperature-controlled fan. I'm sure your Seasonic was the same way, I can't imagine a Seasonic unit stopping its fan if temps were high.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I recently switched over to my SG13 build as my main PC. Just wanted to share some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 3.5" drive in my build. The Fractal Design Integra M 550watt I used was only 140mm long, short enough that I was able to mount a 3.5" drive inside my case, I forgot to include a picture of that.
> 
> I figured FITTING a 3.5" drive in this case would be the main concern. You're saying temperature is an issue? The Seagate 3TB drive I have inside the SG13 usually runs at exactly the same temperature as my Western Digital Elements 5TB External drive (assuming the temperature sensors and software are accurate). The external enclosure of my Western Digital Elements doesn't have any extra space or airflow whatsoever, so I'm not sure why you'd worry about a drive in the more open space of a PC case.
> 
> 
> Also, power supplies absolutely do exhaust air and any power supply worth buying will not slow down or stop its fan if the temperatures are too high.The Fractal Integra M I have features a temperature-controlled fan. I'm sure your Seasonic was the same way, I can't imagine a Seasonic unit stopping its fan if temps were high.


I speak based on personal experience.

Seasonic X series is gold-rated psu and 160mm long. The fan just wont spin constantly even if my CPU went 70, MB temp 60 (from speedfan, its not idle but not in 100% load either). It spins for few second then stop. It will spin again after several minutes and of course that didn't help at all as exhaust. Now imagine how hot a 3.5 in such scenario. My room ambient temp is 28-30. Temporary fix was to remove case cover so hot air can go outside (helps around 10-13C reduction).

That's why I said 3.5 drive is not a good idea in this case because hot air trapped inside the case will also increase the drive's temp. Even my SSD temp reported 42-50. This is how severe the airflow is.

As for fitting 3.5 drive I don't remember how exactly I cannot fit 4TB WD Red into the case. Is it just too thick that it wont fit alongside with 120mm radiator, or cant fit due to long PSU's (the cables get in the way).

Its good for you if things go along with what you expect. Mine however, I had to mod the case just to satisfy my needs.


----------



## maartendc

I just fitted a Scythe Slipstream 120mm slim 1200rpm exhaust fan on the top of the Sugo 13 Case.

I am running:

- GTX 980 Ti with open air cooler (EVGA ACX2.0)
- i5 6600 with stock Intel cooler
- Noctua NF-P14r 140mm front intake fan
- SFX PSU with fan facing up.

I noticed almost no difference between not running a 120 mm casefan in the top of the case and not having it there.

Temps without fan on load (gaming):

Without fan:
CPU: Max 72C
GPU: Max 84C

With Fan:
CPU: Max 73C
GPU: Max 83C

The GPU maybe got 1 degree C cooler with the exhaust fan, and the CPU seemed to get even 1 degree warmer, or stay the same.

Also, running my front intake fan at 70-80% or 100% on load has absolutely no benefit to the GPU and CPU temps.

I am pretty dumbfounded that the front 140mm Intake and top 120mm exhaust fans seem to have to impact on CPU and GPU temps. I would assume exhausting the hot air would definitely help the GPU temperatures, since it intakes on the front and the side, and exhaust at the rear and top.

The only way I can get GPU temp down is by adjusting the fan curve to be more agressive, I can get it down to 75C at 90-100% fan speed (very loud).

Any recommendations for improving GPU temps in this case?


----------



## Bohyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bohyn*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have box cooler and atx PSU, but I do not know how it will be better:
> 
> first:
> 
> 
> or second:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> What do you think? Which and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I tested this two options. I know it's long time ago but maybe someone need my conclusion.

Temps and fan rpm are almost the same when i tested cpu in bench. Maybe 1 C degree and 50 rpm better for first version.
I noticed differences when i test gpu in bench. Then the heat from the graphics card heated the processor. In first option psu blows out hot air and i have 3-6 degrees less on cpu than in second option.

Now i thinking about cpu cooler or AIO. But i have usb3.0 port near cpu (gigabyte ga-h270n-wifi).
Do you recommend something?


----------



## epic1337

if AIO won't fit then you could always go with a pancake HSF, NH-L9 for example can be used with the fan flipped up.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maartendc*
> 
> I just fitted a Scythe Slipstream 120mm slim 1200rpm exhaust fan on the top of the Sugo 13 Case.
> 
> I am running:
> 
> - GTX 980 Ti with open air cooler (EVGA ACX2.0)
> - i5 6600 with stock Intel cooler
> - Noctua NF-P14r 140mm front intake fan
> - SFX PSU with fan facing up.
> 
> I noticed almost no difference between not running a 120 mm casefan in the top of the case and not having it there.
> 
> Temps without fan on load (gaming):
> 
> Without fan:
> CPU: Max 72C
> GPU: Max 84C
> 
> With Fan:
> CPU: Max 73C
> GPU: Max 83C
> 
> The GPU maybe got 1 degree C cooler with the exhaust fan, and the CPU seemed to get even 1 degree warmer, or stay the same.
> 
> Also, running my front intake fan at 70-80% or 100% on load has absolutely no benefit to the GPU and CPU temps.
> 
> I am pretty dumbfounded that the front 140mm Intake and top 120mm exhaust fans seem to have to impact on CPU and GPU temps. I would assume exhausting the hot air would definitely help the GPU temperatures, since it intakes on the front and the side, and exhaust at the rear and top.
> 
> The only way I can get GPU temp down is by adjusting the fan curve to be more agressive, I can get it down to 75C at 90-100% fan speed (very loud).
> 
> Any recommendations for improving GPU temps in this case?


My rough guesses are:
1. Hot air trapped inside the case. There is no ventilation above your rear side of your GPU
2. Your 1200 rpm fan is too weak to suck all the trapped hot air

Due to limited ventilation and lack of exhaust, I think there is nothing you can do to improve GPU temp, unless you're willing to mod.
One simple solution without modding is to put small fans above your GPU like this.

Here is my temp with modded case and Sapphire Nitro+ 480 OC.
I ran furmark with 1080 preset and max temp reported is 77. Ambient temp was 27, and gpu fan only reach 70% before the test was done.


----------



## epic1337

yup, when it comes to GPUs exhaust matters more than pure intake, unless the intake can push the heat off the GPU then you're better off solving the accumulating heat instead.

the only probable solution with the SG13 is to use 60mm fans, they'll somewhat fit on top of the GPU.


----------



## fenixforeva0

Hi All,

I just bought my SUGO 13BQ few days ago and have all the parts collected. I'm having some trouble with the corsair H55 cooler as the back bracket doesn't fit... god ****ing damnit. On their site it mentions it supports LGA1151 but when I checked on local sites that sold the cooler, it didn't. The motherboard I'm using is Z270N-WIFI.

Parts List:

CPU: i5 7400
MOBO: Z270N-WIFI
RAM: 8GBx1 KVR21N15S8/8
GFX: GTX 660Ti
SSD: 240GB intel 2.5
PSU: CX550M

The trouble I faced when getting this together was the original parts I wanted were not available and being ...impatient I got what was avail which was the overpriced motherboard. Looking on my local store website I found 3 possible coolers I can use, your input is appreciated:

- Noctoua NH - L9i
- Coolmaster Seidon 120V PLUS
- Deepcool Maelstrom 120
- STOCK COOLER + forward fan for intake ?

I wanted water cooler initially because I didnt want to deal with a boiling case if I used fans but at this rate I might not have a choice.

FFFFFFF-

cheers.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fenixforeva0*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought my SUGO 13BQ few days ago and have all the parts collected. I'm having some trouble with the corsair H55 cooler as the back bracket doesn't fit... god ****ing damnit. On their site it mentions it supports LGA1151 but when I checked on local sites that sold the cooler, it didn't. The motherboard I'm using is Z270N-WIFI.
> 
> Parts List:
> 
> CPU: i5 7400
> MOBO: Z270N-WIFI
> RAM: 8GBx1 KVR21N15S8/8
> GFX: GTX 660Ti
> SSD: 240GB intel 2.5
> PSU: CX550M
> 
> The trouble I faced when getting this together was the original parts I wanted were not available and being ...impatient I got what was avail which was the overpriced motherboard. Looking on my local store website I found 3 possible coolers I can use, your input is appreciated:
> 
> - Noctoua NH - L9i
> - Coolmaster Seidon 120V PLUS
> - Deepcool Maelstrom 120
> - STOCK COOLER + forward fan for intake ?
> 
> I wanted water cooler initially because I didnt want to deal with a boiling case if I used fans but at this rate I might not have a choice.
> 
> FFFFFFF-
> 
> cheers.


Sorry I just want to be clear first; you're saying that it does not fit the CPU?

Cheers


----------



## fenixforeva0

@ seraphic fury - The cpu fits on the motherboard, the problem is the cooler cannot be attached due to socket size being different i believe.


----------



## fenixforeva0

Just completed my build. I sorted it all out. Turns out im a noob











http://imgur.com/F8QNd


Enjoy!


----------



## SilverStone

fenixforeva0, nice build! I think the scratches you have on the front bezel is just on the plastic film, so if you haven't done so already, peel it off. You should have a pristine-looking hairbrush finish.


----------



## maartendc

Hi everyone,

I am using my Sugo 13 right now with:

- Intel stock cooler (i5 6600)
- Silverstone ST45SF PSU with the fan turned downwards (facing the Intel stock cooler).
- Front 140 mm intake fan
- Top 140mm exhaust fan.

The PSU fan is pretty loud under load, and I am looking for a way to make it quieter. I don't want to mess with replacing the fan and voiding warranty and all that.

I am looking to get a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP, which would have the fan pulling air away from the CPU, and INto the PSU fan. (as opposed to the Intel stock cooler pushing air onto the CPU and away from the PSU). The cooler is on sale right now at Newegg for $29.9: https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIA68V2TR2312

Do you guys think this will make any difference in keeping the PSU cooler, and thus quieter? The fan runs at 70% when ambient temp is 25C, but 100% when ambient temp is 40C. I think the fan running at 100% is causing it to be so loud, it is only a 80mm fan)

Thanks!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maartendc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am using my Sugo 13 right now with:
> 
> - Intel stock cooler (i5 6600)
> - Silverstone ST45SF PSU with the fan turned downwards (facing the Intel stock cooler).
> - Front 140 mm intake fan
> - Top 140mm exhaust fan.
> 
> The PSU fan is pretty loud under load, and I am looking for a way to make it quieter. I don't want to mess with replacing the fan and voiding warranty and all that.
> 
> I am looking to get a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP, which would have the fan pulling air away from the CPU, and INto the PSU fan. (as opposed to the Intel stock cooler pushing air onto the CPU and away from the PSU). The cooler is on sale right now at Newegg for $29.9: https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIA68V2TR2312
> 
> Do you guys think this will make any difference in keeping the PSU cooler, and thus quieter? The fan runs at 70% when ambient temp is 25C, but 100% when ambient temp is 40C. I think the fan running at 100% is causing it to be so loud, it is only a 80mm fan)
> 
> Thanks!


No gpu? If so no way your psu should be making much noise at all (I had that psu before) and would have thought the stock cpu cooler would be louder by far.
Also not sure how you have the top 140mm exhaust fan setup or why you added it but I would suggest removing it - you want the front fan directing air at the cpu and psu. The psu will remove some of that air, what it doesn't will be pushed out by positive pressure.
You can also try flipping the psu so it intakes from above, no hard and fast rule as to which orientation works best.
What are your ambient temps by the way?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maartendc*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am using my Sugo 13 right now with:
> 
> - Intel stock cooler (i5 6600)
> - Silverstone ST45SF PSU with the fan turned downwards (facing the Intel stock cooler).
> - Front 140 mm intake fan
> - Top 140mm exhaust fan.
> 
> The PSU fan is pretty loud under load, and I am looking for a way to make it quieter. I don't want to mess with replacing the fan and voiding warranty and all that.
> 
> I am looking to get a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP, which would have the fan pulling air away from the CPU, and INto the PSU fan. (as opposed to the Intel stock cooler pushing air onto the CPU and away from the PSU). The cooler is on sale right now at Newegg for $29.9: https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIA68V2TR2312
> 
> Do you guys think this will make any difference in keeping the PSU cooler, and thus quieter? The fan runs at 70% when ambient temp is 25C, but 100% when ambient temp is 40C. I think the fan running at 100% is causing it to be so loud, it is only a 80mm fan)
> 
> Thanks!


You may want to first try mounting your PSU with its fan facing up so that it doesn't fight with the Intel stock cooler for air. There is a chance you can reduce the speed of both the PSU fan and the cooler fan by doing this.


----------



## fenixforeva0

Hi Everyone,

I setup my sugo13 around a week ago and I'm now experiencing problems with my GPU. It kinda started on the old PC which was a full size tower and one of the first errors i got was some "rendering" error that crashed and forced close my Overwatch game. That happened like once or twice. But it was really rare.

Now that I'm using my new system I'm experiencing fps drops that either lag up the game completely or crash, leaving a error message on the sidebar of windows 10 saying:

"application searchUI.exe or Diablo.exe was closed"

At this point I think my GPU might need a good clean or thermal paste reapplied but I rkn its just a old and needs replacing.The temperature for CPU is around 50 Degrees / GPU 50 IDLE and 60-70 LOAD. The fans sometimes spin up hard as well.

My thoughts are simply replacing the GPU but my concern is if i buy a low profile GPU it might not be enough or vice versa.

Has anyone else experienced this problem, if so what are you suggestions and solutions.

Scroll down for PC specs:



http://imgur.com/F8QNd


Cheers.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fenixforeva0*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I setup my sugo13 around a week ago and I'm now experiencing problems with my GPU. It kinda started on the old PC which was a full size tower and one of the first errors i got was some "rendering" error that crashed and forced close my Overwatch game. That happened like once or twice. But it was really rare.
> 
> Now that I'm using my new system I'm experiencing fps drops that either lag up the game completely or crash, leaving a error message on the sidebar of windows 10 saying:
> 
> "application searchUI.exe or Diablo.exe was closed"
> 
> At this point I think my GPU might need a good clean or thermal paste reapplied but I rkn its just a old and needs replacing.The temperature for CPU is around 50 Degrees / GPU 50 IDLE and 60-70 LOAD. The fans sometimes spin up hard as well.
> 
> My thoughts are simply replacing the GPU but my concern is if i buy a low profile GPU it might not be enough or vice versa.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem, if so what are you suggestions and solutions.
> 
> Scroll down for PC specs:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/F8QNd
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Are you sure it's hardware/thermal issue? 50-70 C is perfectly normal for a GPU.
I think there's something wrong with your driver/game installation/windows rather than something hardware-related.
Do you know exactly how hot your CPU & GPU during the crash?


----------



## fenixforeva0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Are you sure it's hardware/thermal issue? 50-70 C is perfectly normal for a GPU.
> I think there's something wrong with your driver/game installation/windows rather than something hardware-related.
> Do you know exactly how hot your CPU & GPU during the crash?


I agree, 50-70 C is normal even in a small case that's pretty good. When I finished my PC i made sure to download the drivers for my motherboard and even updated my BIOS to the latest version. I understand there is a order to do these things and it could be I goof'd somewhere along that maybe ...

However, I believe I started with BIOS update, then moved onto chipset etc. - If there is a STRICT order to this could someone show me, because I have a new graphics card on the way and it looks like I may need to format and start over.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270N-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl

As for how hot the CPU / GPU got, from memory I think the highest CPU temp was under 60 C. The GPU never exceeded 80 C but highest temp ive seen it was 75 C.

I left a link below of the problem as it happened when playing Diablo 3. Looking at it again I can see the CPU is at 100% but the temp is still 50 C. Might be a good sign that its not overheating or anything.



http://imgur.com/tPhs2


Thanks for the assist!


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fenixforeva0*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tPhs2
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist!


With on screen display find out what frequency your cpu is so its not throttling
i had the gigabyte z170n and the MOSFET were very hot and had to put some heatsinks on it but ended up buying another board as gaming was terrible


----------



## fenixforeva0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvz01e*
> 
> With on screen display find out what frequency your cpu is so its not throttling
> i had the gigabyte z170n and the MOSFET were very hot and had to put some heatsinks on it but ended up buying another board as gaming was terrible


Frequency seems fine according to hardware monitor, check the links. The only thing that looked out of place was the motherboard temp. As you mentioned the MOSFET could be overheating and can't handle gaming perhaps.. this was given to me by one of my local PC stores saying it should do the job.

Also when playing a diablo I got a crash sound stutter, took me to desktop and it was still choppy. I managed to take screen shot of the system while it was in that state. The fans were on full blast too then after a few mins the fans spun up harder then it went back to normal.



http://imgur.com/rC5HF


I just got my hands on a GTX 970 as well today. I want to throw it and see if that helps but not before solving this problem first.

Cheers.


----------



## dindin631

i have been messing around with this case for a while now, current setup is

sg13 case
asrock z170m/wifi
cryorig c7
i5 6400 @ 3.3ghz turbo boost gets me 65c max, 35c idle..... (i have tried overclocking on old bios, able to get 4.2ghz 1.250v @ 78c, way too hot for me,)
8gb ddr4 ballistix sport ram
600w evga bronze non-modular
gtx 1060 3gb pny dual fan(gets pretty hot 79c auto fan speed and 69c on 80% fan speed... Might be the case cuz 1050ti mini got around same temps.)
128gb adata ssd
1 fan on front of case.

I have 2 concerns with the case, gpu temps at 85% speed is pretty loud and left on stock clock speed it still gets to 65c and as high as 73c overclocked, which isn't bad for small case but i feel like it should be a tad bit better, is my fat psu blocking/sharing some heat with my components? I can also see how gpu is 65-69c while cryorig c7 temps get to 65-67c sometimes, makes sense,i just want to get this build running as cool as possible i don't really mind fan noise at this point, ordered an nzxt kraken x41 because whole point of why i planned this build is to overclock it. My other concern was getting smaller/better components to improve airflow, what should i do? SFX MODULAR PSU? build wattage consumption is like 64/324 with everything overclocked, so i need at least 450-500w?

also how do i fill the gap that it leaves between gpu and psu when installing an sfx psu? Or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dindin631*
> 
> I have 2 concerns with the case, gpu temps at 85% speed is pretty loud and left on stock clock speed it still gets to 65c and as high as 73c overclocked, which isn't bad for small case but i feel like it should be a tad bit better, is my fat psu blocking/sharing some heat with my components? I can also see how gpu is 65-69c while cryorig c7 temps get to 65-67c sometimes, makes sense,i just want to get this build running as cool as possible i don't really mind fan noise at this point, ordered an nzxt kraken x41 because whole point of why i planned this build is to overclock it. My other concern was getting smaller/better components to improve airflow, what should i do? SFX MODULAR PSU? build wattage consumption is like 64/324 with everything overclocked, so i need at least 450-500w?
> 
> also how do i fill the gap that it leaves between gpu and psu when installing an sfx psu? Or am i doing something wrong?


When we're talking about temp and how to improve it, there is little you can do. This topic has been discussed a lot in previous posts. There are no exhaust in this case that's why. You can try:
1. remove case cover
2. put a slim fan as exhaust above psu
3. buy mesh panel, use front fan as exhaust
4. pick a PSU with always-on fan to act as exhaust
5. use blower type graphic cards (edit: forgot to add this)
6. mod the case

Without mod, this is not the case you want if you're focused on overclocking, get a full tower/test bench cases instead.

As for PSU, a corsair SF450 should be enough. Gold efficiency in SFX form. Switching to SFX gives you more clearance for CPU cooler and reduce clutters. PSU may or may not help you with temp. Exhaust is what you need for better temps.


----------



## Kivinoppa

Hi,

I've been lurking this forum for about half a year now, and have managed to make a build of my own on the SG13 case.

I had at first some problems with heat and noise, and only now after about 4 months of optimizing the build i have managed to get quite cool and silent build and would like to share it with you.

I had decided not to use liquid on this build (other than beer when building it), since I will be carrying it around every now and then in backpack.

My current build consists of:

Case: SG13
Mobo: Asus z270i
CPU: i5-7600k, not OC, a bit undervolt and stable
CPU Fan: Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B (original fan upside down, blowing air to the PSU)
GPU: GTX 1080 ti FE
PSU: Seasonic 660W P-660 (XP²) (working as exhaust, upside down, fan inside the case and fan mode on normal)
RAM: Kingston 2x8 Gb HyperX Fury
Front fan: Noctua redux 140 mm round with 120 mm connection (intake, connected with cable ties)
Side fan: Noctua 92x92x14, cable tie connection to the inside of case cover on the back grills. Blowing air straight to the gap between CPU fan heatsink and CPU.
SSD: 500 Gb Samsung evo 960 M.2, no HDD at the moment

Right now with this build the CPU is 30-32 °C idle and 55-60 °C on load (witcher 3 all on ultra/max 1920x1080, even physx hair). At the same time GPU stays 30 °C at idle and will rise to 80 °C when tortured. The heat of the GPU doesn't warm up the case though since it's the blower type, and when gaming it usually stays below 70 °C.

The noises of the box are now very minimal, barely noticable. The case at the moment stands on table right next to me, so it would be disturbing if it would be humming loudly. I do also plan to seat the machine in the gap of my desk legs so it would be entirely silent to me, since then i wouldn't have straight line to the source of the slight hum.

At first I had bought Noctua 3000 industrial fan to the front, which was too loud for my liking, even at half power 1500 rpm. I also had a build where my CPU fan was in the original position blowing air on CPU through heatsink, but that heated up the whole case circling the air inside. Then i had for CPU about 40 °C idle and 78 °C load. I tried to help it installing the side noctua and setting it as exhaust, but it helped only to decrease 3 °C. Then i bought XT140 Cryorig and replaced the Shuriken original fan with it and cable tied the shuriken fan on the grills on GPU side to help intake. That build wasn't much better on heat, but helped with the noises. Then I tried turning the XT140 and PSU upside down on the shuriken heatsink, changed the noctua 92 mm as intake, removed the shuriken from GPU and replaced industrial front fan with the noctua redux. After that I thought I had managed to get optimal result... everything seemed silent and the computer was at the same temps as it is now... but! Then I heard every now and then small rattling inside. Only slight. It annoyed me since the build was otherwise perfect, so I opened the case once more. I had problem finding the source, thinking it might be the side noctua hitting somewhere, but when i ran the PC on while I had the whole cover off, i noticed it was the XT140 on the heatsink that was making the noise. The XT140 has too much tolerance on the fan itself, that it should not be used upside down. The turbulances of the working fan makes the fan blade base move quickly up and down, which made the noise. I tried to make the same noise with it the fan removed by tapping its fan base, and it sounded just like the rattling. I tried to do the same with the original shuriken fan, and it didn't make the same noise, it had seemingly no tolerance in measurement, and the fan blade base doesn't move at all on the shuriken fan, so I once more placed it back on the heatsink in XT140's place, this time upside down.

So now we get to the point where I am now. And am more than happy with the build. I also have zero worries on the PSU possibly failing due hot air circulating through it, since it's Seasonic quality product, ATX so there's a lot of room, it doesn't run too hot since i can't even hear the fan, and Seasonic itself says "bring it": https://seasonic.com/position-power-supply/

Any comments on the build? Or further suggestions?

Now if only that 1Tb Samsung evo 850 I ordered would arrive...


----------



## gavrook

Anyone know if the eVGA 1080 ti Black Edition would fit in this case or would the Founders Edition for $30 less be a better buy?

I currently have the 1080 SC in my SG13 and no issues with fit or temps but specs say the ti black is a little bigger in both length and height.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kivinoppa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've been lurking this forum for about half a year now, and have managed to make a build of my own on the SG13 case.
> 
> I had at first some problems with heat and noise, and only now after about 4 months of optimizing the build i have managed to get quite cool and silent build and would like to share it with you.
> 
> I had decided not to use liquid on this build (other than beer when building it), since I will be carrying it around every now and then in backpack.
> 
> My current build consists of:
> 
> Case: SG13
> Mobo: Asus z270i
> CPU: i5-7600k, not OC, a bit undervolt and stable
> CPU Fan: Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B (original fan upside down, blowing air to the PSU)
> GPU: GTX 1080 ti FE
> PSU: Seasonic 660W P-660 (XP²) (working as exhaust, upside down, fan inside the case and fan mode on normal)
> RAM: Kingston 2x8 Gb HyperX Fury
> Front fan: Noctua redux 140 mm round with 120 mm connection (intake, connected with cable ties)
> Side fan: Noctua 92x92x14, cable tie connection to the inside of case cover on the back grills. Blowing air straight to the gap between CPU fan heatsink and CPU.
> SSD: 500 Gb Samsung evo 960 M.2, no HDD at the moment
> 
> Right now with this build the CPU is 30-32 °C idle and 55-60 °C on load (witcher 3 all on ultra/max 1920x1080, even physx hair). At the same time GPU stays 30 °C at idle and will rise to 80 °C when tortured. The heat of the GPU doesn't warm up the case though since it's the blower type, and when gaming it usually stays below 70 °C.
> 
> The noises of the box are now very minimal, barely noticable. The case at the moment stands on table right next to me, so it would be disturbing if it would be humming loudly. I do also plan to seat the machine in the gap of my desk legs so it would be entirely silent to me, since then i wouldn't have straight line to the source of the slight hum.
> 
> At first I had bought Noctua 3000 industrial fan to the front, which was too loud for my liking, even at half power 1500 rpm. I also had a build where my CPU fan was in the original position blowing air on CPU through heatsink, but that heated up the whole case circling the air inside. Then i had for CPU about 40 °C idle and 78 °C load. I tried to help it installing the side noctua and setting it as exhaust, but it helped only to decrease 3 °C. Then i bought XT140 Cryorig and replaced the Shuriken original fan with it and cable tied the shuriken fan on the grills on GPU side to help intake. That build wasn't much better on heat, but helped with the noises. Then I tried turning the XT140 and PSU upside down on the shuriken heatsink, changed the noctua 92 mm as intake, removed the shuriken from GPU and replaced industrial front fan with the noctua redux. After that I thought I had managed to get optimal result... everything seemed silent and the computer was at the same temps as it is now... but! Then I heard every now and then small rattling inside. Only slight. It annoyed me since the build was otherwise perfect, so I opened the case once more. I had problem finding the source, thinking it might be the side noctua hitting somewhere, but when i ran the PC on while I had the whole cover off, i noticed it was the XT140 on the heatsink that was making the noise. The XT140 has too much tolerance on the fan itself, that it should not be used upside down. The turbulances of the working fan makes the fan blade base move quickly up and down, which made the noise. I tried to make the same noise with it the fan removed by tapping its fan base, and it sounded just like the rattling. I tried to do the same with the original shuriken fan, and it didn't make the same noise, it had seemingly no tolerance in measurement, and the fan blade base doesn't move at all on the shuriken fan, so I once more placed it back on the heatsink in XT140's place, this time upside down.
> 
> So now we get to the point where I am now. And am more than happy with the build. I also have zero worries on the PSU possibly failing due hot air circulating through it, since it's Seasonic quality product, ATX so there's a lot of room, it doesn't run too hot since i can't even hear the fan, and Seasonic itself says "bring it": https://seasonic.com/position-power-supply/
> 
> Any comments on the build? Or further suggestions?
> 
> Now if only that 1Tb Samsung evo 850 I ordered would arrive...


Nice detail. Sounds like a fairly sweet build. I contemplated a Noctua Industrial 3000 myself. But I feel it's pointless if your lowering the voltage more than 50% anyways.

Just curious what your ambient temps are. Hard to gage your tennis otherwise.

Cheers


----------



## Kivinoppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Nice detail. Sounds like a fairly sweet build. I contemplated a Noctua Industrial 3000 myself. But I feel it's pointless if your lowering the voltage more than 50% anyways.
> 
> Just curious what your ambient temps are. Hard to gage your tennis otherwise.
> 
> Cheers


Hi! And thanks for your comment!









Yeah, that's what I was thinking when I got the Noctua industrial 3000: "If i need to go higher, I have headroom", but in reality even at the 50% voltage the noise was unbearable for me and needed a 140 mm replacer anyways.

I'm still pondering whether I'll have need to OC the i5-7600k cpu, since I have the 1080 ti and there may be some bottlenecking, but haven't seen the games stuttering yet and cpu 100% at the same time, so we'll see.

Oh yeah, and my ambient temps are regular room temperatures in Finland, around 20-22 °C.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kivinoppa*
> 
> Hi! And thanks for your comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking when I got the Noctua industrial 3000: "If i need to go higher, I have headroom", but in reality even at the 50% voltage the noise was unbearable for me and needed a 140 mm replacer anyways.
> 
> I'm still pondering whether I'll have need to OC the i5-7600k cpu, since I have the 1080 ti and there may be some bottlenecking, but haven't seen the games stuttering yet and cpu 100% at the same time, so we'll see.
> 
> Oh yeah, and my ambient temps are regular room temperatures in Finland, around 20-22 °C.


Download Intel XTU and undervolt your CPU, it's a nice drop in temperature without gimping you processor. Super easy, just YouTube it.


----------



## Kivinoppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Download Intel XTU and undervolt your CPU, it's a nice drop in temperature without gimping you processor. Super easy, just YouTube it.


I have already undervolted the CPU via BIOS. I mentioned it in the original post (quite unnoticably, true), although I didn't remember at that time by how much. Yesterday I however checked it, and it is original clock and has been stable at -80 mV offset. Does it differ if I undervolt from XTU vs. BIOS? The voltage drop dropped ~3 °C in temperature with it.

I suppose if I plan to OC, I only need to release the undervolt to get me started.

Very much thanks for your comments. Anything else I could improve?









I noticed you also have a build on SG13. How is the case behaving on that open air GPU I saw in your pictures? Does the air find its way out or is it trapped and cause temperature rise?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Hey all,

Been planning an SG13 build for years, but just buying the pieces now. I've built in an SG08 twice, but my last build got moved into a modded BF Prodigy for size. Building my GF a birthday gaming PC and got my hands on a Pink SG13. The core of the build is being inspired by

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3yo2e8/who_said_you_couldnt_fit_two_radiators_in_the/
. Putting an AIO cooled 1080 Ti alongside an AIO CPU cooler and a Nidec Gentle Typhoon 2150 PWM Fan. This is what I have planned:

Case: Silverstone SG13P
GPU: EVGA 1080 Ti HYBRID
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z270N-WIFI
CPU: Intel i5-7700K
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60
RAD FAN: Nidec Gentle Typhoon 2150 PWM Fan
RAM: Corsair LPX 32GB DDR4-2666
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
PSU: Silverstone SX800-LTI

Justification:
Case: It's pink.
GPU: Just want to cram more liquid cooling in this shoebook. The EVGA card is shorter than the MSI if anyone was wondering how I made that choice.
MB: The gigabyte board seems like the most versatile Z270 ITX board that includes m.2 and USB 3.1.
CPU: Was going to go 7600K until some gaming benchmarks convinced me otherwise.
CPU Cooling: I considered a H80i V1 (if I could find one...) as it had a 38mm rad, which would put my rad sandwich just under the max 90mm spec... but I figured that would only decrease the overall rad stack performance, and I'd rather the GPU outperform the CPU in cooling. Also, I'd probably have to choose a shorter SFX PSU if my rad stack were that long.
RAD FAN: Tied for best in class 120mm rad fan with the EK Vadar F4-120ER. This one was a little easier for me to get my hands on in Canada... plus I liked the idea of buying the retro niche product.
RAM: Found a convincing article that taught me 2666 is the sweet spot for DDR4 gaming... and I like Corsair.
SSD: Another almost top component choice. The price jump to the Pro seemed silly... and didn't come with justifications on the scale of the 7700k.
PSU: I debated a 135mm seasonic ATX PSU, but the space saved in the other dimensions with the SFX might be strictly necessary to routing the AIO tubes. 800W is also a delightful sweet spot considering this build should draw just over 400W at peak.

Would love to know if anyone has any particular feedback. Has anyone else pulled off the dual AIO coolers? Still need to hunt through ATX/SFX plates... wondering if there are any that will offset the PSU in an optimal way for cable routing. Also looking for some short length PSU cables. Going to start ordering parts later this week.


----------



## animal0307

I've pulled off full custom loop with a low FPI XPSC 60mm thick rad and a Noctua NF F12 Industrial 3k rpm. I fold 24/7 on an OC'd GTX 670. Warning it's going to get HOT if you run it hard for long periods of time.

Which way will you be circulating air? If you ware dumping all that heat to the inside of you case your PSU with get hot. You can either mount the PSU fan up or fan down, but I don't think it really matters in terms of a cooler PSU. I have mine fan down to help air flow around the mobo/ram/cpu area otherwise I feel like you get a pocket of hot air under the PSU rather than exhausting though it.

I would stick to an SFX PSU but make sure you get and ATX to SFX PSU adapter plate. And I may be wrong but you shouldn't need 2x wattage psu. I'd imagine that a solid 500-600W unit would work just as well and be cheaper. I have a corsair SF450 and love it and they make a bigger brother in the 650W flavor.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Well based on the other guy with dual AIO's, you're spot on about pooling heat if the rads blow in. So I'll put air out the front. And based on http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?220874-More-Radiator-Sandwich-testing I'll stack the rads and push air through them both. I'll probably do some qualitative air flow tests before committing to the build.

With that in mind I'll have to see about the PSU. I imagine I'll position the fan over the mobo.

I could definitely get away with a lower wattage PSU, but for arguments sake, they perform at maximum efficiency at around 50%. And I love what this PSU has pulled off within its form factor.


----------



## nBlue

So, just to clarify, is using the front mesh as an exhaust recommended? I have an H60 with two 120mm Noctua fans ready to go, but I'm worried about dumping all the heat from my 7700k back into the case once dissipated by the fans. My current plan is to get an FE card so that I'm not putting any heat from the card back into the case either, and using an H60 in push/pull to blow all of the heat from the 7700k out the front of the case.

This however leaves no room for cold air to hit my motherboard or any other components, such as the RAM. But do they really _need_ the airflow given that the CPU and GPU will be depositing zero heat back into the case itself? Given that the quiet model without the front fan option exists and seems to accommodate systems such as these, I currently believe that it may not be much of an issue.

My RAM will be OC'd to 3000 MHz using an XMP profile, as well.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Yeah. If you've got a rad in front, it seems better to send that heat out. The positive pressure clears the inside of the case too slowly if it's pulling hot air in. With the front as an exhaust, it should draw cool air into the case through whichever vents remain exposed. This should be enough for the mobo given you're sending the CPU and GPU heat directly out of the case.

Alternatively, you could draw air in through the front, and have your PSU pull it away from the mobo and out the back, but then you're pushing hot CPU air over your mobo and through your PSU. Probably not a good idea. Almost better to have the PSU blow air into the case given how relatively cool the PSU air will be, and let that act as an active intake to supply your front rad with fresh air. Would be interesting to test.


----------



## nBlue

The little rubber feet on this case leave black marks all over any table I put them on, particularly if the case is moved around at all. Does anyone else have this issue? I'm going to be bringing this PC with me everywhere, and I don't want people to complain about the marks.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nBlue*
> 
> The little rubber feet on this case leave black marks all over any table I put them on, particularly if the case is moved around at all. Does anyone else have this issue? I'm going to be bringing this PC with me everywhere, and I don't want people to complain about the marks.


Mine doesn't leave marks. I often slightly move the case around to plug something on the motherboard's back panel. Just put some tape on the tip of rubber feet or put a piece of paper under the case.

Also, does your rubber feet feels mushy and sticky when you touch it? Because I have experience with dampening rubber inside my bike, at first they were okay, but after a year or two, they turned into mush and will leave sticky-hard-to-remove residue to anything it touched. Maybe humid and hot temperature done this to the rubber I don't know.

If this is case I suggest you remove the rubber completely and replace it with 3rd party pc case rubber feet.


----------



## Jowersman

Is there some sort of duffle bag/carrying case I could get for this? I travel for a living.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Is there some sort of duffle bag/carrying case I could get for this? I travel for a living.


Official bag from silverstone: http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?area=en&model=sugo-pack
Or you can just ask local bag maker to custom-design it for you
Or just find a backpack big enough for it. I saw a member posting a picture of he/she can fit a sugo inside a backpack.


----------



## nBlue

I'm faced with an issue:

I'm on the hunt for a new graphics card that will fit in this case. For a period of time, the 1080Ti was the only card that hadn't been price gouged by the (immensely stupid) cryptocurrency craze currently going on; But, within the past couple of weeks, it's now hit that line of cards too, with prices surging upwards between $100-$200. The only card I can find that will both fit in this case and not dump heat into it that hasn't been scalped to the high heavens is one that uses an AIO liquid cooler. Here's the problem:

If I use this card, and set the front fan to exhaust the GPU heat, then I have no intake for the CPU. The CPU is Kabylake, and thanks to... Intel reasons that I can't understand, that CPU runs immensely hot. If the front fan slot is already taken by the GPU, this also means I can't use an AIO on the CPU. The CPU would be forced to use standard aircooling; But, without an intake, the CPU fan would dump hot air into the case, which it would then recirculate back onto the CPU over and over again... at least, thats my assumption.

My PSU does not have an always-on fan.

What should I do? Should I simply go for an aftermarket, non-blower GPU, try to cram that into the case, and just set the intake to be a standard fan that blows cold air into the case? Would that be enough without an exhaust?


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nBlue*
> 
> I'm faced with an issue


I would still choose an aftermarket gpu, i have aio radiator for intake, i have been thinking about using a thin or normal 120mm fan and putting that on the opposite side of the gpu but i will have to drill out the support rail and cut it to make enough room, i will have to see if intake or exhaust is ideal

My corsair sf600 has a temp controller fan is facing upwards since heat rises and i want the aio fan to cool the bottom of the psu

Dont worry about exhaust soo much as you want positive air pressure, warm air should be pushed out, but the problem is that the gpu may get hot as it can trap air in and being a long card may just re use hot air instead of pulling cool air, there is a post about putting a small fan on the top to extract hot air out,

im looking into putting another fan in, i do get a draft so i have the vent opposite gpu covered for now.

kaby lake may need deliding?


----------



## nBlue

There was another Mini ITX case I've seen around that cuts out the top part of the case directly above the GPU to allow the GPU to exhaust hot air out the top. Could this be a viable option?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nBlue*
> 
> If the front fan slot is already taken by the GPU, this also means I can't use an AIO on the CPU.


To be fair... that is an assumption until the temps say otherwise.

All my parts have arrived and my build was almost complete... but my psu died a few hours into setting up software, and I'm now waiting on an exchange unit. So unfortunately I don't have temps for you yet. But here's a pretty picture to at least validate that you could physically use both your AIO's.

I did purchase a very specific high SP rad fan to accommodate this setup.

There's also still some room in this setup. With something like what was done here, or a 15mm fan, you could probably get a push pull setup going around these rads.


----------



## nBlue

One problem that I have with such a setup is the possibility of heat from the second radiator exhausting heat onto the first one nearest the outside of the case; For example, if my GPU was dumping its heat onto the rad for my CPU (Kabylake, which is already burning hot the majority of the time), it could likely cause issues for the cooling of that part. I'm currently using an H60 with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM to cool my 7700k at stock, which I'm considering delidding even without overclocking due to the monstrously unacceptable temps under load and temperature spikes that force the fan to spin up when doing much of anything at all.


----------



## NADRIGOL

While the air coming out of the first rad is warm, the delta between it and the temp of the second rad is still going to be large. The temp of the air will make little difference to that rad. The bigger problem will be air flow, especially since its two different rads with different orientations. The overall surface area open to air flow will be slightly reduced.

After my last post, I got really excited about the push pull idea I presented. I'm currently dremel-ing some small mods around the front panel to accommodate a second 25mm fan. Will post pics soon.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> While the air coming out of the first rad is warm, the delta between it and the temp of the second rad is still going to be large. The temp of the air will make little difference to that rad. The bigger problem will be air flow, especially since its two different rads with different orientations. The overall surface area open to air flow will be slightly reduced.
> 
> After my last post, I got really excited about the push pull idea I presented. I'm currently dremel-ing some small mods around the front panel to accommodate a second 25mm fan. Will post pics soon.


Yep high static pressure fans to push through both of those rads will help. I recommend Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons if you can find them Push |Pull. What orientation do you have the PSU? Exhaust with the fan on the bottom?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yep high static pressure fans to push through both of those rads will help. I recommend Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons if you can find them Push |Pull. What orientation do you have the PSU? Exhaust with the fan on the bottom?


I just got my second Nidec in the mail today. Going to install it after the weekend. Unlike the other guy I linked, I went ahead and cut off the 140mm hole at the bottom right. With this done, a full 120mm radius fan fits inside the curvature of the fan opening. It's also possible to get the fan in place without cutting the corners off, only cutting the material between the corner triangles. Pictures incoming soon.

Originally I had planned on having the PSU facing down and exhausting out the back, but when I thought about the physics of it, I decided it made more sense to have the fan up and let the PSU do its own thing. Having it drawing air from inside the case is more likely to reduce the airflow through the front rads, as it's in competition with the rad fans for air being pulled in through the back and side. I've worked hard to try and keep the cabling out of the way of the rad air flow. Only the H60 tubing is in the space above the mobo.


----------



## battleponcho

Not a glamour shot but I finally fitted in my RX 580 Nitro+ 8gb. Technically it surpasses the gpu width limitation of the case but it still fit by angling it in. Unfortunately there is no room for the hdd cage anymore cause of the heatpipe sticking out on the side so the hdd just sits on top of the rad again like in my old sugo05 build.. A PULSE edition of the rx series would probably fit as it is smaller in all dimensions.


----------



## nisc

What budget water cooler and atx psu for this build?

I7 7700k
GTX 1080ti
SSD + Hard drive


----------



## NADRIGOL

You don't have a lot of options for water coolers in this case. Your 1080TI length limits you to a single 120mm rad (You could maybe fit a 140mm rad with case modification and the 8.3in zotac 1080TI mini). You could fit a 25mm rad (like an H60) with two 25mm fans in push/pull, or a 50mm rad (like an H80i v2) with one 25mm fan, or maybe an in between width rad (like a 38mm H80i v1) with two fans in push/pull (although it will be tight). I'm sure there are some good answers out there as to which is best. With some minor case modification (I will be posting my build soon) you can increase the fan/rad available space to a little over 100mm (maybe 110mm). This would allow for a 50mm rad with push/pull fans, or two 25mm rads if you want to get some GPU AIO water cooling in there. Your budget is pretty capped by what you can actually fit.

As for PSU, you have many options. Your build will probably top out between 400 and 450 watts. So going for a 450 or 500 watt PSU would be a good minimum. Peak PSU efficiency is usually between 50 and 60 percent of peak wattage, so looking at something in the 800 to 900 watt category could be justified. You can find several lists on google of manufacturers and models ranked in terms of quality. Jonny Guru has amazing PSU reviews if you have specific models in mind. You might also consider an SFX PSU to give your build a little more room. Silverstone in particular has a range of high quality, high wattage SFX PSU's. I just built with a SX800-LTI, and it was a delightful piece of hardware to work with. Gave me more room to route cables/tubing, opened up airflow a little bit, and provides 800W at titanium (almost... see Jonny Guru) efficiency levels. Anything at the right wattage will work for your system, how much you budget for your PSU is very much like buying insurance... how many years do you want out of it? do you care about power efficiency? how worried are you about a bad PSU frying your hardware?

If you're dropping the money on a 7700k and a 1080TI, skimping on cooling/power seems like a waste of your time and money. Go for high quality brands and models on both.


----------



## m_jones_

My super ghetto build, got tired of waiting for the Ghost S1 case and had most of the watercooling stuff so tried to shove it all in. The rad is pretty beat up, must have had it for over 6 years.

Don't think I have seen someone with a D5 pump in their build yet.

The gpu is a Gigabyte extreme 1060 6GB, due to the standard cooler being nearly 3 slots i take to remove the fans and replace it with a slim Noctua fan.


----------



## nunocaires

Guys I need some help here







I bought an artic liquid freezer for my SG13 but I can only fit 1 fan in push configuration. The problem is without the secondary fan I get 10-12C more.. The only thing I can do is change the fan from pull to push or buy another fan.

The setup is: (front case)(rad)(fan). I cant change this setup because of that tall M7I VRM.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Seseau

Quick question:

I'm running a Sugo SG13B, front mesh, with the following:

- i5-6500
- EVGA 1060 6GB (the smaller, one-fan model sitting at 173x112mm)
- SilverStone ST55F-G

Could I fit in a Corsair H90 in there, to watercool the CPU? My understanding is that the H90 won't fit if you have a longer card, but I figure with the shorter 1060 I should be good. Wanted to check that in regards to the PSU as well.

And lastly, dumb question: I assume if you do put in a AIO cooler, it acts as an intake fan, no?

Thanks!


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nunocaires*
> 
> ... The problem is without the secondary fan I get 10-12C more.. The only thing I can do is change the fan from pull to push or buy another fan.
> 
> Any thoughts?]


I only have 1 x 120mm fan on my rad as well and it is currently configured to pull air too. 4670k and typically tops around 65c during gaming so I never considered it an issue (fan is not against the front mesh but on the other side of rad pulling air into case). I remember awhile back I was considering doing 2 x 120mm SLIM profile fans to do push/pull and I believe it would have JUST fit. My antec 920 rad is usually fatter than others too so if you want a possible solution to fit 2 x 120mm fans with your rad try looking at getting slim profile fans.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Alright. Finally rounded up all the photos I took during my build process. As a recap the core concept of this build was to fit two AIO water coolers (CPU and GPU) into the SG13. It has been done

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3yo2e8/who_said_you_couldnt_fit_two_radiators_in_the/
, but I wanted to do it with newer hardware. Towards the end of my build I also started obsessing about getting a second fan in the build (also done before), and that's probably the more interesting take home from my experience.

The final part list (as some things changed from my pre-purchase list):
Case: Silverstone SG13P
GPU: EVGA 1080 Ti HYBRID
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z270N-Gaming 5
CPU: Intel i7-7700K
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60
RAD FAN: 2 x Nidec Gentle Typhoon 2150 PWM Fan
RAM: Corsair LPX 32GB DDR4-2666
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
PSU: Silverstone SX800-LTI w/ Silverstone PP08B

I'll jump straight to the good stuff since you've all seen plenty of pictures of partially built SG13 systems.

I wanted to fit a second fan in with my two rads, requiring a total 100mm of space. Officially, there's 90mm between the front fan mounts and the edge of the mobo, and with modern itx layouts, no room for floating rads/fans over the edge of the mobo. There is however a good chunk of space on the other side of the fan mounts inside the front panel space.

To gain as much of this space as possible to work with, I got rid of the filter (useless with my negative pressure layout anyways) and dremeled down the area's of the front panel that interfered with my fan. this includes the bottom filter clip, and all the raised plastic around the front cutouts.

I found a dremel cutting wheel to be most effective at this, followed by a dremel grinding stone to smooth it down a little. Doesn't have to look too pretty as it's well hidden. You only have to cut the parts that overlap with the edges of your fan frame. The remaining sections aren't tall enough to reach the fan blades.

When complete, the fan sits flush with the inside of the front panel.


To fit the fan into the front panel space requires more modification of the fan itself and the metal mounting frame at the front of the case.

I cut off the 140mm mounting hole from the bottom right (from the front) just using some wire cutters, and sanding it down with a dremel grinding stone.


Then I cut the corner supports out of the fan. I found this also easiest to do with wire cutters. Sanding it down with the grinding stone.


With the 140mm fan mounting hole cut off the case, you actually don't need to cut any mounting holes off the fan itself. If you slide it in at the right angle, you can get it surrounding the mounting holes on the case. This is great as it means you can use the included rad screws to install as you still have both side of the fan to brace the screws against.


If anyone cares, the order of screw related fixture pieces was screw-washer-fan-case-cushion-washer-fan-rad, where the washers were standard included rad washers, and the "cushion" was the noise dampening foam washers included with the sg13. I found this the best order with the types of washers I had, and the size and stand-off distance of the mounting holes on the case. Although there was some tricky dextrous tweezer work involved getting things installed in that order.


Here's the 100mm stack installed with all components in the case.


And the remaining space between the stack and mobo.

You can see that we would have had enough space without the fancy dremel work on the front panel (you still have to cut off the bottom filter clip, but you might even be able to leave the filter in if you were doing positive pressure). But just barely. We still gain marginally better airflow, and a little easier routing of the front panel cables.

The SX800-LTI was a perfect fit for the build. Here are pictures giving a vague sense of the cable routing. 24pin goes outside the H60 tubing. EPS goes inside the H60 tubing. PCI goes overtop of everything. Fitting them around the GPU tubing is the hardest part, but everything fit without any tension or pressure.


My goal was to leave as much space above the mobo empty as possible. The PSU draws from above the case and expels out the back, so the the front rads exclusively draw air through the non-GPU side vent, and the vent added by the ATX/SPX adapter. The less stuff blocking that path, the better the airflow should be. Here is an attempt at showing that open space.


Here is a picture before the seconds fan was added showing the tubing routing. The tubing from the GPU folds flat in the space between the GPU and PSU.

This can only be done with an SFX PSU, there's no room there with an ATX PSU. You might be able to run the tubing straight down the top of the GPU to the front of the case, but I couldn't find a low tension way to get my tubing to do that. The H60 tubing might also be extra tight against the bottom of the PSU if it were ATX. As it was, both rads fit in with very little torque on them.

For those wondering, the rads are attached directly to one another with 3M mounting tape (four small pieces on the mounting hole sections). I used the clear stuff. It seems to be holding up well, although I don't think it loves the heat, seems a little prone to "melting" (not really... just gets a little more gooey than I'd like). Would probably recommend others use the regular white stuff if they try the same thing.

I ended up sleeving the front panel cables. This ended up being silly. Not only can you obviously never see them (I'm just a completionist), but it makes them harder to route. The vertically mounted AIO rad reached all the way to the bottom of the case, so you have to route around that rad. My original layout brought the cables first across the back of the mobo to the non-GPU side of the case and then to the front panel. However, with the 100mm stack, there's no room to route those cables along the mobo without blocking airflow and potentially bumping against the fan blades. Instead they're routed beside the innermost fan, under the GPU, and then under the front-most fan. It was surprisingly difficult to manage.

I'd have liked to find a way to run the CPU tubing down the back of the GPU, but my H60 didn't want to bend that direction (coming off the pump in the other orientation). That would have opened up a little more airflow from the vent beside the mobo. This is likely possible if you find a CPU cooler with tubing more like that on the EVGA Hybrid (slightly smaller diameter with a woven fabric cover). It was much more flexible. I forgot how stiff the H60 tubing is. I did shop around a little before choosing the H60, but at that time wasn't paying attention to tubing stiffness. I found several other viable AIO candidates, so consider your tubing options if you try to replicate my work.

My airflow direction choices were inspired by the Reddit poster who previously managed two AIO rads, this page regarding rad/fan order, and some fluid dynamic physics thought experiments. I'm fairly confident there isn't a better layout for temps. Switching rad order might help the CPU a small amount, but at the cost of GPU temps (not my favorite trade) and would be almost impossible with the H60 (although probably possible with a different CPU cooler). Flipping the PSU is going to reduce the volume of air available to the front rads. Flipping the PSU and reversing it's fan would increase air flow to the front rads, but also heat it up, and probably net an increase in CPU/GPU temps. Perhaps compared to reddit guy, the two fans provide enough airflow to make the positive pressure layout work, especially if then vented by the PSU, but the build time required to test these configurations was beyond me. I went with the already available data on this one.

I don't have any comprehensive temps for you yet, but I have some qualitative insights for you and a couple numbers. I configured the fans to idle at 60% where they're very quiet, and to ascend in steps after that to max. I booted up Overwatch at max settings (and at 3440x1400) and the airflow out the front of the case was surprisingly strong. I had been worried that the alternate orientation rads would be a very restrictive air flow choke, but it's moving a lot of heat out. The in-game GPU temp monitor reported 50 degrees after several minutes of gaming. It held there consistently. I know the CPU is running hotter from a brief glimpse at a monitor while running prime95, it's somewhere in the mid 70's. If at some point I get some solid max temps to report, I'll update you guys. But given how well it's doing, I'm not too concerned about looking into it very deeply.

Here is a link to an album of all the photos I took during the build. Most are from before the second fan was added, but they may be insightful anyways.

And the final result!


I think that's most of my thoughts and useful images. Feel free to ask me follow-ups. It was a very interesting build.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nunocaires*
> 
> The only thing I can do is change the fan from pull to push or buy another fan.


Two options I can think of.

The easier one is to switch the fan out for something with better overall rad performance. All of my research (googling other people's research) has shown that the best 120mm rad fan is either the Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon 2150RPM or the EK Varder F4-120ER.

The harder one is to do a little case and fan modification which should let you put another 120mm fan partially in the front panel space. I just submitted my large build post to this thread, which is currently being held for moderation. When it is released to the thread, you will see what was required to make this work. With a 50mm thick rad and two fans, you would see excellent temps.

Secret option number three is to combine the above, which would probably give you the best possible CPU temps in this case... shy of delidding the CPU or managing a full custom loop.

Good luck!


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seseau*
> 
> Could I fit in a Corsair H90 in there, to watercool the CPU?


You have 90mm of space to the back of the mobo and the mobo takes up 170mm of space. The manual states 264mm of space front to back, so there's 4mm of space unaccounted for somewhere in those measurements as well.

At 172mm, your card should only reach within a couple mm of the back of the mobo. Leaving you a full 90mm of space for rads/fans. So you can definitely fit an H90 in there. In fact, given that it's only a 27mm thick rad, you can fit it in there with two fans (although it only ships with one) in push/pull config. Keep in mind that with a 140mm rad, you might not be able to install the top drive cage, and you definitely won't fit a 3.5" drive in there. You might also struggle to fit a 2.5" drive anywhere they were intended to be installed. You would be best with an m.2 drive if your mobo has support, or planning to fit a 2.5" drive wherever you find room in the case. Also keep in mind the length of your PSU. With just the rad and one fan, you shouldn't have any problems, but if you opt for a second fan, you'll want to keep an eye on the PSU length (189mm available for PSU and cables).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seseau*
> 
> And lastly, dumb question: I assume if you do put in a AIO cooler, it acts as an intake fan, no?


Yes, silverstone intends this case to be a positive pressure case. So the front fan is an intake, and the hot air is pushed out the various vents. The filter on the front prevents dust getting into the case in this configuration. You can mount the PSU fan down to draw the hot air out the back (although you're now pulling hot air through your PSU) or fan up to let the PSU have an independent air supply.

Alternatively, you can flip the fan on the PSU and have it pull cold air through the back and add it's own hot air into the case to add to the positive pressure effect. Lastly, you could flip your rad fan and blow air out the front. This might help with temps around the mobo if hot air is pooling, and single fan performance might be better since you can leave the negative pressure side of your fan exposed in a push config, but the filter will be useless and the case will build up dust.

Good luck!


----------



## cloudbuster

Questions,
Is the c7 still the best option for CPU air cooling?
Also I am confuse can you install a 140 fan in the front, or is only for water cooling?
If yes what is the best option a high pressure static type?
Dust filter anyone using aftermarket what brand part number fit?

I plan on installing a 1070 with a Ryzen 7


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Questions,
> Is the c7 still the best option for CPU air cooling?
> Also I am confuse can you install a 140 fan in the front, or is only for water cooling?
> If yes what is the best option a high pressure static type?
> Dust filter anyone using aftermarket what brand part number fit?
> 
> I plan on installing a 1070 with a Ryzen 7


You can install fan or radiator on front, both 140mm. BUT if you do, the space for your gpu will be crippled unless you're using very short gpu which shouldn't be a problem. If you want to install long gpu (less than 280mm) you cant install 140mm
These are good fans for static pressure, read the review before deciding. Corsair SP, Gentle typhoon, Noctua NF-F series


----------



## cloudbuster

Thanks, got it now so about 236mm GPU if using a 140mm fan, I will look into those you posted.

What would you say is a good CPU cooler now days.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Thanks, got it now so about 236mm GPU if using a 140mm fan, I will look into those you posted.
> 
> What would you say is a good CPU cooler now days.


Due to limited clearance, there is no good air cooler for this case. NONE.
Small/Compact/Nano air coolers aren't worth it. They're not that different from stock cooler in term of performance.
Invest in AIO watercooler. There's a lot of selection, most popular is corsair but you should read more reviews first before buying.
I myself using NZXT x31 kraken,


----------



## cloudbuster

I read a few post back someone using or recommending the Cryorig C1 cooler a long with a SFX psu and I believe a low profile 140mm fan. Might have to check on that again.
I been worry about water cooler as I have never used one. If they would leak etc.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Stories of AIO CPU Water Coolers leaking are virtually non-existent. There's a reason they're confident giving them 5 year warranties. I have put basic 120mm corsair AIO's in a dozen computers in the last... 8 years? Not one has had an issue yet. It's far more likely the pump will give out before it leaks, in which case your CPU will slowly heat up until the computer emergency powers off... the equivalent of your CPU fan dieing.

If you go with an AIO cooler, you will have at least one fan and one rad (likely a total 50mm) at the front of the case, so 140mm is less of an option depending on the graphics card you're looking at.

An SFX PSU definitely makes it easier to build in this case, but isn't strictly necessary. Again, be careful to consider the length of the PSU (+ modular cables sticking out the back) against the thickness of your front rad/fan stack to be sure you're under the total 264mm of internal case length.

Most people building in the SG13 are probably using a 120mm rad with one or two fans (Corsair H60 or H75 equivalent [not H80i v2, total 100mm thickness is too much without case mod]). This allows a max length graphics card, is easy to install, and provides temps on par with all but the largest of air coolers (much bigger than anything you could fit in this case).


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Stories of AIO CPU Water Coolers leaking are virtually non-existent. There's a reason they're confident giving them 5 year warranties. I have put basic 120mm corsair AIO's in a dozen computers in the last... 8 years? Not one has had an issue yet. It's far more likely the pump will give out before it leaks, in which case your CPU will slowly heat up until the computer emergency powers off... the equivalent of your CPU fan dieing.
> 
> If you go with an AIO cooler, you will have at least one fan and one rad (likely a total 50mm) at the front of the case, so 140mm is less of an option depending on the graphics card you're looking at.
> 
> An SFX PSU definitely makes it easier to build in this case, but isn't strictly necessary. Again, be careful to consider the length of the PSU (+ modular cables sticking out the back) against the thickness of your front rad/fan stack to be sure you're under the total 264mm of internal case length.
> 
> Most people building in the SG13 are probably using a 120mm rad with one or two fans (Corsair H60 or H75 equivalent [not H80i v2, total 100mm thickness is too much without case mod]). This allows a max length graphics card, is easy to install, and provides temps on par with all but the largest of air coolers (much bigger than anything you could fit in this case).


you are right I dont know why I worry that much about water coolers.
I would be using the Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold with the Zotac GTX 1070 8GB Mini so I imagine I should have plenty of space.
I dont plan on overclocking, would 450watt be enough on this build with a Ryzen 7 1700 and then have enough if I do get a water cooler option.

Anyone have the measure from the CPU up to a SFX PSU like the corsair sf 450? trying to know how much space I would have in between.


----------



## NADRIGOL

That card is 210mm long. So you have ~55mm of space in front of it. You could arguably use a 140mm AIO if you wanted as long as the rad is 25mm thick (+25mm fan for 50mm total).

Give this website a try for estimated power draw. PSU efficiency tends to peak around 50-60% of max wattage. that provides an argument for picking a PSU with anywhere up to twice the total system draw under load. In practice, people usually try to just pick something at least 50-100W over peak. With the parts you've listed, you should be fine with 450W.

Space from the CPU to the PSU is 61mm with ATX. If you can get measurements on your ATX/SFX adapter plate, you will know how much more you have. If you use the Silverstone PP08, it gives you much more room under the PSU than on top which is likely favorable compared to something like the Corsair Plate which centers it.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> That card is 210mm long. So you have ~55mm of space in front of it. You could arguably use a 140mm AIO if you wanted as long as the rad is 25mm thick (+25mm fan for 50mm total).
> 
> Give this website a try for estimated power draw. PSU efficiency tends to peak around 50-60% of max wattage. that provides an argument for picking a PSU with anywhere up to twice the total system draw under load. In practice, people usually try to just pick something at least 50-100W over peak. With the parts you've listed, you should be fine with 450W.
> 
> Space from the CPU to the PSU is 61mm with ATX. If you can get measurements on your ATX/SFX adapter plate, you will know how much more you have. If you use the Silverstone PP08, it gives you much more room under the PSU than on top which is likely favorable compared to something like the Corsair Plate which centers it.


Thanks,

It seem that with a SFX and adapter you have about 82mm for a CPU cooler.
https://techbuyersguru.com/pc-builders-guides-assembling-ultimate-mini-pc-2017?page=1

I just noticed the SG08 would that be considered and upgrade to the SG13 not that much bigger and probably better air cooling.

I was not able to get that PSU webpage to work.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> It seem that with a SFX and adapter you have about 82mm for a CPU cooler.
> https://techbuyersguru.com/pc-builders-guides-assembling-ultimate-mini-pc-2017?page=1
> 
> I just noticed the SG08 would that be considered and upgrade to the SG13 not that much bigger and probably better air cooling.
> 
> I was not able to get that PSU webpage to work.


450 watt should be fine, I'm using RX480, which draws slightly more power compared to 1070 along with i5 3450, which has higher TDP than ryzen 7. I'm not overclocking either, so go for 450 watt. I'm also using the community favorite: Corsair SF450.

About watercooler, the stories you heard about watercooler leaking are mostly comes from custom loops, not AIO. Usually caused by untested loop, low quality/poor fitting assembly, cracked reservoir, etc.

As NADRIGOL said, AIO has virtually non-existent record about leaking. So you shouldn't worry about leaking in AIO. I have used 4 different AIOs so far, none have problem.One of them still kicking strong after 7 years. Again, read the reviews before you buy.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> 450 watt should be fine, I'm using RX480, which draws slightly more power compared to 1070 along with i5 3450, which has higher TDP than ryzen 7. I'm not overclocking either, so go for 450 watt. I'm also using the community favorite: Corsair SF450.
> 
> About watercooler, the stories you heard about watercooler leaking are mostly comes from custom loops, not AIO. Usually caused by untested loop, low quality/poor fitting assembly, cracked reservoir, etc.
> 
> As NADRIGOL said, AIO has virtually non-existent record about leaking. So you shouldn't worry about leaking in AIO. I have used 4 different AIOs so far, none have problem.One of them still kicking strong after 7 years. Again, read the reviews before you buy.


thanks, you guys almost have me convinced on going with a water cooler.

do they require any maintenance at all? how frequent?

here is my part list, the only think I am not %100 sure about is the CPU as it seem if is for pure gaming people recommend the R5 1600

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($289.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG - C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($26.99 @ Newegg Marketplace)
*Motherboard:* ASRock - AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard ($108.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($154.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung - 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($149.99 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* Zotac - GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Mini Video Card ($413.83 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair - SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1234.77
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-09-19 11:22 EDT-0400_

What you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## xpeterson

I realize that most people use AIO water cooling for this case and most of what has been posted is pretty accurate. That being said, I'll put in my 2 cents that I use air cooling and my temps stay in the 50s with a non-oc i5. I shared your unease with water cooling since I wanted a portable system that could take some bumps around in a backpack. I was probably fretting about nothing worthwhile, but my air cooling has held up fine for me at least


----------



## NADRIGOL

AIO water coolers require zero maintenance. The rad could trap some dust, but is no harder to clean off than a fan. There's definitely some possible air cooling configurations in this case, but it's been designed with water coolers in mind.


----------



## cloudbuster

since a 140mm fan would block the front USB cables, how much space do you have on the side?
can you relocate them?

this case cant be that bad for air cooling with a SFX PSU it give you about 84mm for a CPU cooler. Now you can use a cooler rated for like 120Watts.

I am ordering the case as I am typing this.

Should I use the silverstone 140 Air Penetrator?
http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=281&area=en

still deciding on cooler,
Cryorig C1
SilverStone NT06-Pro
or..

any tips.


----------



## azdesign

Just like airplane, back in the days, people afraid it might crashed. Now, planes shouldn't crash unless the pilot deliberately making human error or suffer ultra rare technical issues.
Bumps and rough ride wont damage your AIO cooler, its more durable than you motherboard. I often took this case to lan parties by motorcycle. Stuffed in a large backpack, went through lot of bad road condition and bumps.
IF, IF it DOES leak, the warranty covers the entire system, not just the cooler.

Much better performance than air solution (using this case), more silent performance, no additional maintenance compared with standard fan/air cooler. Give it a try guys









If you still going for air cooler, read the review that compared them to stock cooler. You will see it doesn't make much difference in performance than stock except more silent fan and more $$, which in my opinion aren't worth the penny.

Also as far as I remember, 140mm fan won't block the usb. 140mm radiator might depending on the orientation.


----------



## cloudbuster

you guys just convince me on going with a water cooler *now* and not later. Now do I have to go back and read hundred of pages or do we have a winner?

I be using the Zotac 1070 mini so it should leave plenty of space up front for the Rad.
Card Length 210mm x 122mm


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Just like airplane, back in the days, people afraid it might crashed. Now, planes shouldn't crash unless the pilot deliberately making human error or suffer ultra rare technical issues.
> Bumps and rough ride wont damage your AIO cooler, its more durable than you motherboard. I often took this case to lan parties by motorcycle. Stuffed in a large backpack, went through lot of bad road condition and bumps.
> IF, IF it DOES leak, the warranty covers the entire system, not just the cooler.
> 
> Much better performance than air solution (using this case), more silent performance, no additional maintenance compared with standard fan/air cooler. Give it a try guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still going for air cooler, read the review that compared them to stock cooler. You will see it doesn't make much difference in performance than stock except more silent fan and more $$, which in my opinion aren't worth the penny.
> 
> Also as far as I remember, 140mm fan won't block the usb. 140mm radiator might depending on the orientation.


No game I have yet tried has pushed my CPU past the 50s, and I've ran most of the games people use as benchmarks. Not sure what stock coolers in this case are suppose to provide, but that would surprise me.

Also a question: how heavy did your system end up since you are also carrying your case around? Honestly mine feels a bit like a brick, which is another resason I avoided liquids. Seems it ended up heavier than I wanted anyways tho


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> you guys just convince me on going with a water cooler *now* and not later. Now do I have to go back and read hundred of pages or do we have a winner?
> 
> I be using the Zotac 1070 mini so it should leave plenty of space up front for the Rad.
> Card Length 210mm x 122mm


People are using 120mm rads because it is safe for GPU and USB panel. 140mm rads however, might not fit along with USB panel depending on the orientation of how you mount it.
Rads have caps on both ends (one side have 2 pipes attached); If the caps fit the case in horizontal position (caps facing left and right), then you can use your USB port. Otherwise, you have to mount it in vertical position (caps facing up and down).

My recommendation for you is to use 120mm rads with 2 fans for push and pulling air and *switch to longer graphic card* for better thermal performance.
If you want to use 140mm rads, note that big chance you wont be able to use you USB port.
If you don't overclock, 120mm is more than enough, it will give you silent and cool temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> No game I have yet tried has pushed my CPU past the 50s, and I've ran most of the games people use as benchmarks. Not sure what stock coolers in this case are suppose to provide, but that would surprise me.
> 
> Also a question: how heavy did your system end up since you are also carrying your case around? Honestly mine feels a bit like a brick, which is another resason I avoided liquids. Seems it ended up heavier than I wanted anyways tho


It is very heavy and yes, more like carrying bricks. Fortunately, the place where we held lan parties have several monitors to use, so I don't have to bring along my monitor.
For safety, I put a lot of foams around the backpack to help with the bumps. The rads should be fine as it has screws that holds it in place. As long as the case frame isn't damaged, it wont leak.
Also, make sure you tighten the buckle of the backpack so the bottom of the backpack does not touch the seat of the motorcycle (this way, your body also absorb the bumps before it gets into the backpack)


----------



## BrotherAli

Huge fan of the case and this thread.

Anyone willing to give me some advice?

Here is my prospective build:

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4y74cc

I already have the PSU, video card, CPU, SSD, hard drive and just ordered the motherboard.

My concerns are that I have a 3.5" hard drive and 2.5" SSD to get in there, this adds alittle extra challenge to the build. I know others have installed a 3.5" in there so its doable. I am unsure which CPU cooler to go with? Looking for something quiet!


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherAli*
> 
> Huge fan of the case and this thread.
> 
> Anyone willing to give me some advice?
> 
> Here is my prospective build:
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4y74cc
> 
> I already have the PSU, video card, CPU, SSD, hard drive and just ordered the motherboard.
> 
> My concerns are that I have a 3.5" hard drive and 2.5" SSD to get in there, this adds alittle extra challenge to the build. I know others have installed a 3.5" in there so its doable. I am unsure which CPU cooler to go with? Looking for something quiet!


If you ask what kind of cooler you should get, most people here will recommend you an AIO, as will I. It perform on par against top-end bulky air cooler which impossible to fit into this case. 120mm AIO can still let you install 3.5 drive and use the usb port. Mount the ssd on the case's floor. Better yet, forget SATA SSD; NVMe SSD offer FAR better performance without taking up any space on the case. The performance difference might not noticeable on daily usage, but in gaming, loading become much much quicker.


----------



## epic1337

if you aren't going to overclock then an NH-L9 would do the trick, it simplifies the build and opens the front for a fresh air intake.

someone did a test on a NH-L9 with a R7 chip @ 3.5GHz and it managed to hold it around 80°C, but no mention of ambient temps.
considering that the R5 is much cooler it'll be a good option.


----------



## BrotherAli

Looking for something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> If you ask what kind of cooler you should get, most people here will recommend you an AIO, as will I. It perform on par against top-end bulky air cooler which impossible to fit into this case. 120mm AIO can still let you install 3.5 drive and use the usb port. Mount the ssd on the case's floor. Better yet, forget SATA SSD; NVMe SSD offer FAR better performance without taking up any space on the case. The performance difference might not noticeable on daily usage, but in gaming, loading become much much quicker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> if you aren't going to overclock then an NH-L9 would do the trick, it simplifies the build and opens the front for a fresh air intake.
> 
> someone did a test on a NH-L9 with a R7 chip @ 3.5GHz and it managed to hold it around 80°C, but no mention of ambient temps.
> considering that the R5 is much cooler it'll be a good option.


Thank you both for information. If I go with 120mm AIO any suggestions? Quiet is a plus for sure. I will strongly consider changing the fan with an RGB fan, someone used one in a build here and it looked really good. Will be my first AIO.

The fact that it sounds like it will work on paper makes me feel better about pulling the trigger.

My last build, smaller than SG13 and fit 3X3.5", 1X2.5", 2X80mm fans, 1X120mm fan LOL

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/1484977-my-htpc-cooking.html#post26739090


----------



## BrotherAli

So the case came today and im thinking about exchanging it. The front panel and top cover are off. Like if I run my finger across the top of the front panel where it meets the top cover the right and left sides not symmetrical on each side, one side is higher than the other.

Anyone else have that happen? I'll add pics in a second. I took the cover off and front panel and put them back on hoping it would change, seemed to have made it better so maybe ill mess with it more when I have the time.


----------



## dbuddy42

Are hard drives loud in this case? I know that it's mostly dependent on the particular drive, but I am using my computer as a plex server, so I want to leave my computer on over night and my computer will be in my room when I an sleeping.


----------



## azdesign

Just want to post some thermal result with modded case.
CPU: i5 3450 stock clock
Cooler: Kraken X31
GPU: Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB RX480 factory clock
Ambient: 28C

Idle: 32C CPU, 45C GPU
Ran Prime95 for several minutes until I got bored: CPU usage 100%, fan 75%, stable at 52-53C
Ran Furmark 1080p preset 8 times (each 1minute session): GPU usage 100%, fan 100%, stable at 75-77C

pics (not taking every pics)




I'll try OC the cpu in later when I have time and do more intense benchmarking. I would like to see the thermal performance of this case with my mod. Unmodded if I recalled, with the same specs, I got 60-ish C for CPU running 100% for several minutes.


----------



## BrotherAli

Well hopefully I made a good choice just picked up a used reference gtx 1080 with EVGA hybrid water cooling kit installed.

I bought a gentle typhoon and I was planning to pick up a H60 to go with it. Now hoping H60+gentle typhoon+EVGA AIO sandwich will be possible along with my 140mm PSU......oh did I mention I have a 3.5" HDD that I hope to get in there too


----------



## Agalpaf

Hey everyone

Could someone tell me what the total clearance is from cpu to inside of top panel, without a PSU installed ?


----------



## NADRIGOL

I would assume only very slightly more than the quoted 61mm + the ATX standard 86mm. There's probably about 5mm of space between the PSU and top case. So about 152mm all told. Haven't measured, this is all based off the manual and pictures.


----------



## damekko

Here's my take at the SG13b, i was finding quite troublesome for the PSU to be so close to the CPU fan

Benchmarking Ultra on Unigine Heaven @1080 CPU temps don't go over 60 degrees and GPU doesn't go over 72 celsius

Also, since the time of these pics, i ended up positioning the upper fan half over the GPU and half over the MB, the rear ATX "hole" i covered up with some cardboard for the time until i get a proper ATX cover, which are hard to find :/


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damekko*
> 
> Here's my take at the SG13b, i was finding quite troublesome for the PSU to be so close to the CPU fan
> 
> Benchmarking Ultra on Unigine Heaven @1080 CPU temps don't go over 60 degrees and GPU doesn't go over 72 celsius
> 
> Also, since the time of these pics, i ended up positioning the upper fan half over the GPU and half over the MB, the rear ATX "hole" i covered up with some cardboard for the time until i get a proper ATX cover, which are hard to find :/


Good to see another owner put the PSU in vertical position on front like this especially with ATX PSU. I think this is the better layout than the original because now you can have a lot of options for CPU cooler for future upgrade as well as room to install top-exhaust fans. Did you remove the front usb + audio ports?
Here's mine btw.


----------



## damekko

Quote:


> Good to see another owner put the PSU in vertical position on front like this especially ATX PSU. I think this is the better layout than the original because now you can have a lot of options for CPU cooler for future upgrade as well as room to install top-exhaust fans. Did you remove the front usb + audio ports?
> Here's mine btw.


Hi! Thanks for your props! Indeed is the better placement for it, the original place was a big no no, specially because the hot components of the psu where on the floor of it, thus heating the air that the cpu fan draws in...

I'm currently running an i3 7100, the stock cooler is enough to cool it + is helped by the bigger top fan that blows air in (positive pressure atm), but in probably a year i will upgrade to an i7 and then i will upgrade the cooling solution, im hoping to get something like this

As for the front usb and audio ports yes i did remove them, they simply didnt fit at all... :/ when i get a decent atx plate cover for the back i will position them there, they are hard to find here in mexico, and i don't have the time to go to a machinist

Your's actually was an inspiration, when i received the case and installed everything i was considering moiving the psu to the front but wansnt sure... so i went online and found out about this site and after viewing some pics (yours actually) i decided to do it. Thank you!!!


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damekko*
> 
> Hi! Thanks for your props! Indeed is the better placement for it, the original place was a big no no, specially because the hot components of the psu where on the floor of it, thus heating the air that the cpu fan draws in...
> 
> I'm currently running an i3 7100, the stock cooler is enough to cool it + is helped by the bigger top fan that blows air in (positive pressure atm), but in probably a year i will upgrade to an i7 and then i will upgrade the cooling solution, im hoping to get something like this
> 
> As for the front usb and audio ports yes i did remove them, they simply didnt fit at all... :/ when i get a decent atx plate cover for the back i will position them there, they are hard to find here in mexico, and i don't have the time to go to a machinist
> 
> Your's actually was an inspiration, when i received the case and installed everything i was considering moiving the psu to the front but wansnt sure... so i went online and found out about this site and after viewing some pics (yours actually) i decided to do it. Thank you!!!


Glad to help









I don't think there are any atx cover that is not an atx to sfx converter, unfortunately you have to make it yourself to suit your need. If there are no mechanics that works with metal plate (aluminum/steel) around you, you can use acrylic instead. It's quite sturdy (min. 2mm thickness if you want to screw something on it). Below are some of my past experiments with atx cover both with acrylic and aluminum.


Ah the hyper 212, everyone's favourite, and now you can put it on this case


----------



## BrotherAli

Anyone try putting an SFX supply on the side with fan facing side panel? Would have to be with water cooler on CPU. Just thinking this might give options for exhaust fan (while having AIO radiator on the front).

Probably won't fit I'm guessing.

I completed my build but not happy with idle noise. Will post more details/pics later. I might be up against physics, I want silent/small/and powerful computer build. Probably asking too much lol.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherAli*
> 
> Anyone try putting an SFX supply on the side with fan facing side panel? Would have to be with water cooler on CPU. Just thinking this might give options for exhaust fan (while having AIO radiator on the front).
> 
> Probably won't fit I'm guessing.
> 
> I completed my build but not happy with idle noise. Will post more details/pics later. I might be up against physics, I want silent/small/and powerful computer build. Probably asking too much lol.


Most likely will not fit, also depending on the motherboard, where all all the cables cluttered on the side.

You can install slim 100-120mm (you can put in 140mm slim fan but case cover will block some portion of the airflow) fan as exhaust with original layout but you need an SFX psu. The trick is on the ATX to SFX bracket, pick one that put the psu closer to motherboard so you can have around 30mm free above the PSU to insert slim fan. I tried it myself before and it's quite effective as an exhaust but then I decided to change the layout.

It's hard to fit 2 radiators in this case


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Most likely will not fit, also depending on the motherboard, where all all the cables cluttered on the side.
> 
> You can install slim 100-120mm (you can put in 140mm slim fan but case cover will block some portion of the airflow) fan as exhaust with original layout but you need an SFX psu. The trick is on the ATX to SFX bracket, pick one that put the psu closer to motherboard so you can have around 30mm free above the PSU to insert slim fan. I tried it myself before and it's quite effective as an exhaust but then I decided to change the layout.
> 
> It's hard to fit 2 radiators in this case


Two radiators, 3.5" drive, 2.5" SSD, GTX 1080....yeah I agree very hard LOL. Took me 10 hours, had to buy an angle grinder to modify the fan so I could mount two radiators to it LOL.


----------



## Volkswagen

Can I fit a 140mm Intake Fan and I am using a GTX 1080 FE Card as my GPU?


----------



## NADRIGOL

No. A 1080 FE is 266mm long. This is longer than the 264mm inner case space and will stick into the front panel GPU cutout, which a 140mm fan would cover.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> No. A 1080 FE is 266mm long. This is longer than the 264mm inner case space and will stick into the front panel GPU cutout, which a 140mm fan would cover.


Okay thanks- but 120mm will work correct? I guess that solves my dilemma of air cooling or using something like an H75


----------



## NADRIGOL

Yes. The 120mm mounts are designed to allow a max length GPU. This case is definitely built with water cooling in mind. I would take a detailed read through the manual. It has a lot of these measurements and suggestions in it, and while the suggestions may be overcome with some outside-the-box thinking, the measurements are accurate.


----------



## OZrevhead

Guys, I had an SG05 a few builds back and since selling I have been looking forward to trying these tiny cases again, this time I have an SG13.

Background: In the SG05 I had a 4790K with a Swiftech Apogee Drive II and a GTX970 with full block (short PCB makes this a tiny combo). I had a 60mm thick 120 rad with a Gentle Typhoon fan but it failed for 2 reasons:

1. The closed front made a huge difference to airflow, I ended up leaving the front and top off to keep temps down (hence I have a mesh front SG13 waiting for a build now)

2. The noise of the Apogee Drive II was horrid, I slowed it down but it was still noisey and eventually died.

I ended up fitting a Corsair AIO on the CPU, an air cooled gtx1060 and sold it to a mate.

Next attempt is being planned now, so priorities are lots of horsepower with minimal noise. I was wondering if any of you guys have gone the dual AIO option with one of the rads mounted outside (brackets off the back)?

Or will a custom loop with a single 140 rad in the front (and a short GPU) be enough (if I don't get greedy on CPU and GPU power)?

What makes the choices harder is there are no decent short nvidia GPUs with water cooling, zotac make the nice mini range but none with water. I have a block for an AMD NANO but I'm worried it's a bit weak, so that leaves Fury-X (with block or AIO) but I don't think a single 140 will work with a Fury-X right?

I was looking at maybe Z370i Strix and 8400 with delid for the rest of the main components.

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Guys, I had an SG05 a few builds back and since selling I have been looking forward to trying these tiny cases again, this time I have an SG13.
> 
> Background: In the SG05 I had a 4790K with a Swiftech Apogee Drive II and a GTX970 with full block (short PCB makes this a tiny combo). I had a 60mm thick 120 rad with a Gentle Typhoon fan but it failed for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. The closed front made a huge difference to airflow, I ended up leaving the front and top off to keep temps down (hence I have a mesh front SG13 waiting for a build now)
> 
> 2. The noise of the Apogee Drive II was horrid, I slowed it down but it was still noisey and eventually died.
> 
> I ended up fitting a Corsair AIO on the CPU, an air cooled gtx1060 and sold it to a mate.
> 
> Next attempt is being planned now, so priorities are lots of horsepower with minimal noise. I was wondering if any of you guys have gone the dual AIO option with one of the rads mounted outside (brackets off the back)?
> 
> Or will a custom loop with a single 140 rad in the front (and a short GPU) be enough (if I don't get greedy on CPU and GPU power)?
> 
> What makes the choices harder is there are no decent short nvidia GPUs with water cooling, zotac make the nice mini range but none with water. I have a block for an AMD NANO but I'm worried it's a bit weak, so that leaves Fury-X (with block or AIO) but I don't think a single 140 will work with a Fury-X right?
> 
> I was looking at maybe Z370i Strix and 8400 with delid for the rest of the main components.
> 
> What do you guys reckon?


I have two 120mm radiators double mounted internally and it was too loud and still not cool enough for me. I think I need to run the GPU pump at reduced voltage to get rid of the vibration, so I bought a 4 pin GPU to 4 pin standard connector hoping I can decrease the voltage and make it quieter. RAM, 3.5" drive, and MB all get high temps if I turn the 120mm fan down. The gentle typoon im using is doing a pretty good job of cooling the GPU/CPU, I have used it sandwhiched between two radiators in both intake and exhaust orientations. I swapped PSU to the SF600 so now have more room, I am able to use a 92mmx25mm fan inbetween the PSU and frame of the case, it holds itself in place. The fan is loud so im waiting for a noctua fan in the mail. Currently I am getting 20C less on pretty much everything, so im hoping with a quiet fan I can get 10C less and be silent id be happy.


----------



## OZrevhead

That's a few I have seen in this thread with the 2x120 sandwhich in the front, has anyone tried any radiator mounts that are outside the norm? What about psu in the front, GPU above the mobo via riser and a 240 where the GPU would go?

@azdesign - how do you find the x31? I have one but I read mixed reviews on it.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> That's a few I have seen in this thread with the 2x120 sandwhich in the front, has anyone tried any radiator mounts that are outside the norm? What about psu in the front, GPU above the mobo via riser and a 240 where the GPU would go?
> 
> @azdesign - how do you find the x31? I have one but I read mixed reviews on it.


We have several owners with PSU on front, look at previous page; gpu above mobo requires heavy modding and will give you a lot of wasted space on where the gpu originally was. There's a specialized cases like that for example this (gpu behind mobo), which is much more smaller but have very limited cpu cooler options.

The complaints I have on kraken x31 are quite noisy pump (I can barely hear the fan sound in silent mode but the pump is audible) and not-so-good fans. Replace stock fans with better one (mine is corsair SP) and you're good to go.


----------



## OZrevhead

Wasted space where the gpu was - gpu was moved to make space for a 240 radiator

Dan4 is cute but maybe a bit too small, no room for any radiator (does a 92mm AIO count?) .... Im looking for full water cooling - cpu and gpu if possible

Re noisey pump - I hate noisey water pumps, I might just sell it off.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Wasted space where the gpu was - gpu was moved to make space for a 240 radiator
> 
> Dan4 is cute but maybe a bit too small, no room for any radiator (does a 92mm AIO count?) .... Im looking for full water cooling - cpu and gpu if possible
> 
> Re noisey pump - I hate noisey water pumps, I might just sell it off.


Unfortunately, this case does not accomodate sufficient depth to install 240mm radiators; I'd mod mine into 240mm otherwise.
The closest you might be looking for is this. Support 240mm custom radiator for both CPU and GPU block. Larger in volume compared to SG13 but have much better layout and compatibility.


----------



## OZrevhead

Ncase is nice but I don't like the restrictive side radiator setup. I just built a Nano-S with 280 radiator for one of my son's and that is a roomy option compared to the SG13.

I'm not really looking for a different case at this point, I haven't given up yet, I want to see how much I can fit into the SG13 first.

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Blze001

What up my dudes, just ordered myself one of these cases. Need a temporary home for my computer to live in while I go all Mad Watercooling Engineer on my current case. I have one quick question:

I'm going to run a Corsair H60 for the CPU (my current 70mm-in-'slim'-mode Noctua cooler probably wouldn't fit), with a 1070FE and a SF450 power supply. Do you think the H60 fan will be enough to move air through the case considering the GPU will be taking care of most of it's own heat with the PSU flipped and taking in fresh air? Or would it be wise to invest in a slim fan for the non-GPU side vent to act as exhaust?


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What up my dudes, just ordered myself one of these cases. Need a temporary home for my computer to live in while I go all Mad Watercooling Engineer on my current case. I have one quick question:
> 
> I'm going to run a Corsair H60 for the CPU (my current 70mm-in-'slim'-mode Noctua cooler probably wouldn't fit), with a 1070FE and a SF450 power supply. Do you think the H60 fan will be enough to move air through the case considering the GPU will be taking care of most of it's own heat with the PSU flipped and taking in fresh air? Or would it be wise to invest in a slim fan for the non-GPU side vent to act as exhaust?


I think you'll be ok as long as you run the fan at higher speeds during intense tasks like game play. My motherboard can reach 65+C while gaming unless I crank the fan. Motherboard hits 59C just idling but I have 2 AIO radiators. If you do decide to get a side fan there's a good chance a 25mmx90 or 92mm fan will fit in between your SFX PSU and side of the chassis, it fits snuggly but actually holds itself in place. I'll grab a picture if my fan comes in the mail today


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherAli*
> 
> I think you'll be ok as long as you run the fan at higher speeds during intense tasks like game play. My motherboard can reach 65+C while gaming unless I crank the fan. Motherboard hits 59C just idling but I have 2 AIO radiators. If you do decide to get a side fan there's a good chance a 25mmx90 or 92mm fan will fit in between your SFX PSU and side of the chassis, it fits snuggly but actually holds itself in place. I'll grab a picture if my fan comes in the mail today


I have a super-slim Yate-Loon acting as an exhaust in my current rig, I can probably squeeze that in as a vent option. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NADRIGOL

If all you have up front is an H60, I would throw an extra fan up there in push pull and skip the exhaust fan. With your GPU and PSU taking care of there own air supplies independently, a push/pull rad setup should have no trouble clearing the air through the case. If you are willing to deal with the dust occasionally, you could also exhaust out the front of the case. I did that on the recommendations of another 2xAIO builder, who had rising temps as the hot air pooled over the mobo. With air exhausting out the front, you're pulling cool air over the mb instead (also pulling dust in over the mb =/ ). Don't know if anyone has comparison temps to support it, but in theory it makes sense.


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I have a super-slim Yate-Loon acting as an exhaust in my current rig, I can probably squeeze that in as a vent option. Thanks for the input.


Sure thing.

Here is the side fan installed:



http://imgur.com/C0hWovN


Diagonal to clear I/O:


http://imgur.com/4nsEaf9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> If all you have up front is an H60, I would throw an extra fan up there in push pull and skip the exhaust fan. With your GPU and PSU taking care of there own air supplies independently, a push/pull rad setup should have no trouble clearing the air through the case. If you are willing to deal with the dust occasionally, you could also exhaust out the front of the case. I did that on the recommendations of another 2xAIO builder, who had rising temps as the hot air pooled over the mobo. With air exhausting out the front, you're pulling cool air over the mb instead (also pulling dust in over the mb =/ ). Don't know if anyone has comparison temps to support it, but in theory it makes sense.


In my case the only way to have low MB temps is to run my 2000 RPM 120mm gentle typhoon at full speed. Anything less and 3.5"/MB/RAM starts to get hot. Seems far too inefficient to have to do that just to get alittle airflow over those components. I also have two radiators so im sure that doesnt help. I have tested in both intake and exhaust orientations.


----------



## OZrevhead

Just looking at air options with these, what is the best air cooler that can fit in these, I can offset an SFX upwards if it helps. I have one of those old full copper zalman coolers (cnps7500 or the like), has anyone tried these? Or has their time passed? Is AIO just better all round?

Also, you guys with dual aio, would you be able to seperate the motherboard area from the radiators and make the hotter air exhaust out to the sides? Even if you add grilles there? Then use a side intake fan like above just for mobo components and exhaust through psu? Just a thought....


----------



## BrotherAli

For people with two 120 AIO radiators and SFX PSU, I think I might have come up with an alternative layout to test out.

Front: 120mm fan - GPU radiator - 120mm fan

Side panel: 92mm fan - CPU radiator - possibly another 92mm fan; 92mm fan matches up with the side cover, you could make the holes larger to match 120mm

PSU can fit right on top CPU block (barely), with fan facing side intake and exhausting to the back of the case.

Some might not agree with what I just came up with but I think might be worth trying.


----------



## Blze001

Alright, so I got my computer moved over, but there is one issue that I gotta resolve: cables. There is barely enough room for my cables. Does anyone know if there are shorter cables available for Corsair power supplies? I know I could probably do it myself, but I've never attempted to modify internal cables before and wouldn't know where to start. I'm using a Corsair SF450.

EDIT: I'm still kind of amazed at how many components this little case will gobble up, and my temps aren't too bad with an H55 on the front and one of those 12mm thick Scythe fans wedged next to the motherboard as an exhaust. It actually slides in there so perfectly it's almost like it was made to fit there.


----------



## NADRIGOL

https://www.ensourced.net/corsair-power-supply-cables/

They're not cheap, but you probably only have a few cables, and you can order them to exact lengths.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> https://www.ensourced.net/corsair-power-supply-cables/
> 
> They're not cheap, but you probably only have a few cables, and you can order them to exact lengths.


Thanks for the link, that is a little on the pricey side. I might try cutting/splicing, I'm pretty good with a soldering iron. Now to continue my apparently doomed quest to find SATA power cables that aren't angled!


----------



## NADRIGOL

If you're interested, this is probably the best video I've seen for custom cables, from a guy who probably builds the cleanest custom towers anyone has ever seen. Overkill for an SG13 you can't see inside of, but a useful resource still.


----------



## xpeterson

So my computer is all done and finished but for curiosities sake I was wondering if anyone had modded the front of the case to fit a 140 in front of the mounting points (extensions on the side of the front panel would be needed) in order to fit a full sized GPU? I currently use a Riing fan at the front, which looks really cool thru the front mesh but the fact that it’s asymmetrical bugs me a bit and I would love the increased airflow of a 140. Not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Hmmm... I haven't seen anything like this. I think it would be really hard to extend the front panel in a way that looked good. Plus that kind of feels like cheating in the game of "cram everything into this tiny case". The other issue is that many "full length GPUs" actually extend into that front space through the cutout in the metal sub-front panel. So putting a 140 up there wouldn't actually help. A similar, possibly easier mod might be to cut away some of the metal sub-front panel to allow a 140mm fan to span that space (that way 15-20mm sits in the front panel space, but the rest sits inside the case without needing to extend the front panel space. Still cuts into your GPU length a bit, but maybe 20mm less, so it could work with the right card.

Given the prevalence of water cooling in this case though, I do wonder what the point is... If you used a 140 rad as well, you're cutting way into the GPU length, and I don't think there are a lot of cards in the zone between full length (~260mm) and mini-ITX length (170mm) (although the new Zotac 1080 TI mini comes to mind as a top contender at 211mm). Putting this much work into the front just for a 140 intake if you're air cooling the CPU sounds like a waste.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> So my computer is all done and finished but for curiosities sake I was wondering if anyone had modded the front of the case to fit a 140 in front of the mounting points (extensions on the side of the front panel would be needed) in order to fit a full sized GPU? I currently use a Riing fan at the front, which looks really cool thru the front mesh but the fact that it's asymmetrical bugs me a bit and I would love the increased airflow of a 140. Not a big deal, just curious.


Nope, not a chance.
Put it in horizontal position and you will not be able to install full-length graphic.
Put it in vertical position and you will lose front usb ports, and depending the radiator and cap size, it might not even fit

But in theory, it is possible to make custom bracket on front where the location the rads adjusted to the left size. But you will lose the ports, and you have to dremel a lot too.

The only way you can mount 140mm AIO and full-sized graphic card without doing major mod and sacrificing usb ports is by not mounting it on front. Mount it on top like I did with custom bracket.
Look at previous posts and you will see that by changing where you put the PSU, you will get A LOT of spaces for CPU cooler

if you want more performance with existing layout, use thick rads. 120mm with 49mm rad has better performance than 140mm with regular thickness rad


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Hmmm... I haven't seen anything like this. I think it would be really hard to extend the front panel in a way that looked good. Plus that kind of feels like cheating in the game of "cram everything into this tiny case". The other issue is that many "full length GPUs" actually extend into that front space through the cutout in the metal sub-front panel. So putting a 140 up there wouldn't actually help. A similar, possibly easier mod might be to cut away some of the metal sub-front panel to allow a 140mm fan to span that space (that way 15-20mm sits in the front panel space, but the rest sits inside the case without needing to extend the front panel space. Still cuts into your GPU length a bit, but maybe 20mm less, so it could work with the right card.
> 
> Given the prevalence of water cooling in this case though, I do wonder what the point is... If you used a 140 rad as well, you're cutting way into the GPU length, and I don't think there are a lot of cards in the zone between full length (~260mm) and mini-ITX length (170mm) (although the new Zotac 1080 TI mini comes to mind as a top contender at 211mm). Putting this much work into the front just for a 140 intake if you're air cooling the CPU sounds like a waste.


Yeah, my GPU is larger than standard and intrudes a bit in the front, so I realize it wouldn't really work with my current build, just brainstorming for the future. I don't really need the extra cooling all that much, temps are fine and noise is minimal, its really is just me being petty and bothered by aesthetics lol.

Water cooling really doesn't appeal to me all that much, so rads aren't an issue. In fact, Im trying to get the number of moving parts in my case down to a minimum. Im upset I cant justify getting a 1TB SSD atm, but I went as far as to double use my PSU fan as my CPU heat sink fan, so I only have 5 moving parts atm (HDD, Case fan, PSU fan, 2 GPU fans). Ideally someday I'll use a similar theme to build in the Lazer3D LZ7 so I can bring it down to 3 moving parts, but I still wanna throw around ideas in my head for this case.

I might just get a smaller GPU someday and put the fan on the regular mounts, I think the front mesh would look awesome with a large lit RBG circle right in the middle lol.


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Nope, not a chance.
> Put it in horizontal position and you will not be able to install full-length graphic.
> Put it in vertical position and you will lose front usb ports, and depending the radiator and cap size, it might not even fit
> 
> But in theory, it is possible to make custom bracket on front where the location the rads adjusted to the left size. But you will lose the ports, and you have to dremel a lot too.
> 
> The only way you can mount 140mm AIO and full-sized graphic card without doing major mod and sacrificing usb ports is by not mounting it on front. Mount it on top like I did with custom bracket.
> Look at previous posts and you will see that by changing where you put the PSU, you will get A LOT of spaces for CPU cooler
> 
> if you want more performance with existing layout, use thick rads. 120mm with 49mm rad has better performance than 140mm with regular thickness rad


Thanks but I still use an ATX PSU, and temps really aren't an issue. I haven't had to ramp up any fans and my i5 hasn't seen 60 degrees in over a year.

Also rads don't appeal to me much, as I said in my earlier post I'm trying to reduce how much stuff is moving around inside my case. My dream would be to have a fully solid state computer someday, not really into liquid cooling.

But yeah, my initial post really was just for the looks. The increased airflow would just be my mental justification for it lol


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpeterson*
> 
> Thanks but I still use an ATX PSU, and temps really aren't an issue. I haven't had to ramp up any fans and my i5 hasn't seen 60 degrees in over a year.
> 
> Also rads don't appeal to me much, as I said in my earlier post I'm trying to reduce how much stuff is moving around inside my case. My dream would be to have a fully solid state computer someday, not really into liquid cooling.
> 
> But yeah, my initial post really was just for the looks. The increased airflow would just be my mental justification for it lol


Ah, no radiator, that makes everything simpler:
red box = original 140mm fan location, it blocks the gpu
green box = where you want the 140mm fan at. no longer blocks the gpu



What you need:
Take the measurement
4 makeshift extender. Preferably with aluminum with 1mm thickness minimum. Drill 2 holes that is smaller than the screw cap. This should be easy, you don't need to make very precise shape. Just make sure the distance between the holes are correct.
8 torx FLAT screws. flat cap is required so it takes minimum overhead. Make sure the cap have bigger diameter.
8 nuts for the screws.


----------



## OZrevhead

Fellow SG13 owners, I was looking at pump and rad combos for my build and have been looking for the most compact way to make this work (other than an Apogee drive II which suck), then someone pointed me to the eisbaer range. I see these use the DC-LT pump, I had one of these in my son's PC and 3 died, has anyone else had reliability issues with DC-LT pumps? Eisbaer is good for me because the pump/block assembly saves itx-critical space, and the qdc means I can add a uni block for my gigabyte 1070 mini, what do you guys think? I wanted to fit as large a rad as I can, and I know you guys have been through this, so there are 3 options:

Eisbaer 140 - biggest rad that fits in the front but it's 30mm thick
Eisbaer 120 - bit smaller than above but it's 45mm thick, surface area seems larger than the above
Eisbaer solo (pump only) with a bigger rad eg 140x45

What do you guys reckon?

Can you tell me how much room there is between the front of the case and the edge of the motherboard? I saw someone in this thread did some modding on a 140 fan (cutting away the outside webbing), what was that for?

I think push-pull is important as I had a UT60 120 in an SG05 with a GT1850 and heat was out of control, just not enough airflow through the rad.

I have my rig running on the test bench, just waiting to finalise the cooling before I install it all.

Any help would be great.


----------



## NADRIGOL

There's 90mm between the front metal panel and the mobo. So using 25mm fans, you could do push pull with a rad under 40mm. If you are willing to mod the front panel, and cut back the metal closer to whichever fan mounting holes you're using, you can have a fan straddle the mounting holes and gain the roughly 15mm space inside the front panel. This yields you enough space for push pull with a rad up to 55mm thickness.

So if you're using a 1070 mini, I reckon the best performance you could eek out would be the solo option with a push pull extra thick 140 rad. It would be tight, but this black ice rad at 54mm would use every mm of available space.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23916/ex-rad-704/Black_Ice_Nemesis_GTX_140_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s929


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Ah, no radiator, that makes everything simpler:
> red box = original 140mm fan location, it blocks the gpu
> green box = where you want the 140mm fan at. no longer blocks the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> What you need:
> Take the measurement
> 4 makeshift extender. Preferably with aluminum with 1mm thickness minimum. Drill 2 holes that is smaller than the screw cap. This should be easy, you don't need to make very precise shape. Just make sure the distance between the holes are correct.
> 8 torx FLAT screws. flat cap is required so it takes minimum overhead. Make sure the cap have bigger diameter.
> 8 nuts for the screws.


Thanks, thats kinda cool, I didn't know you could fit one like that. Its still not centered, but it certainly seems closer. I'll have to consider this


----------



## OZrevhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> There's 90mm between the front metal panel and the mobo. So using 25mm fans, you could do push pull with a rad under 40mm. If you are willing to mod the front panel, and cut back the metal closer to whichever fan mounting holes you're using, you can have a fan straddle the mounting holes and gain the roughly 15mm space inside the front panel. This yields you enough space for push pull with a rad up to 55mm thickness.
> 
> So if you're using a 1070 mini, I reckon the best performance you could eek out would be the solo option with a push pull extra thick 140 rad. It would be tight, but this black ice rad at 54mm would use every mm of available space.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23916/ex-rad-704/Black_Ice_Nemesis_GTX_140_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s929


Thanks mate, would an EK CE140 do the job (as these are available in Australia)? It looks taller, wider and thinner than the gtx140, but would the GTX perform better?

I want this build to be quiet, what fans would you recommend for the gtx140? Can I gain radiator thickness or room with thin fans? Or is there a price to pay in performance or noise?

So do you think the Eisbaer solo is a good option? Or a little slow on water flow? It seems to perform decently from what I have seen.


----------



## BrotherAli

Could you anyone please help me? What are some of the most silent GTX 1080 options that fit this case?


----------



## hauhau

so I am seriously thinking of going from mATX to ITX for my X99 build, I thought the SG09b would be small enough but I now realize this is not really a good solution for my needs.
The choice of case is between this SG13B and the CM Elite 110 which is slightly bigger.

So here's what I have so far:

- SS SG13B
- SST-SX500-G gold (fully modular)
- Asrock X99E-ITX/AC
- 5820K
- Corsair H90 140mm
- 32GB HyperX DDR4
- Zotac 1080 mini

Just wondering if anyone has any advice, I'm especially worried about heat issues but really need something that I can pack in my hand luggage when I'm travelling (laptops are not an option). Thanks in advance.


----------



## azdesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hauhau*
> 
> so I am seriously thinking of going from mATX to ITX for my X99 build, I thought the SG09b would be small enough but I now realize this is not really a good solution for my needs.
> The choice of case is between this SG13B and the CM Elite 110 which is slightly bigger.
> 
> So here's what I have so far:
> 
> - SS SG13B
> - SST-SX500-G gold (fully modular)
> - Asrock X99E-ITX/AC
> - 5820K
> - Corsair H90 140mm
> - 32GB HyperX DDR4
> - Zotac 1080 mini
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any advice, I'm especially worried about heat issues but really need something that I can pack in my hand luggage when I'm travelling (laptops are not an option). Thanks in advance.


If you're following traditional layouts, where rads on front, psu on top, your specs will fit, unless you're using 3.5 drive.
Keep both cpu and gpu in stock frequency and you should be getting a stable, moderate temps.

Things to notice:
- 140mm rads and long gpu doesn't play well with this case. If you're planning to upgrade your gpu in the future, your choices will be limited to short gpus like zotac mini. If you want better thermal, avoid mini gpus but you won't be able to use 140mm rads.
- This case doesn't have very good thermal performance as hot air trapped inside the case (discussed a lot in previous pages). If you're constantly using your pc on load (long gaming session/rendering), I suggest you pick the mesh version and set the rads on front as exhaust. Or, buy a slim 100/120mm and put it above the psu for exhaust (you strap in ON the case cover, will only work if you have SFX psu)
- You can't fit 3.5 drive if you're still using 140mm rads.

Want everything? (140mm rads, good temp, long gpu) well you gotta mod the case. This case is easily mod-able and have a lot of potential. See previous pages.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Thanks mate, would an EK CE140 do the job (as these are available in Australia)? It looks taller, wider and thinner than the gtx140, but would the GTX perform better?
> 
> I want this build to be quiet, what fans would you recommend for the gtx140? Can I gain radiator thickness or room with thin fans? Or is there a price to pay in performance or noise?
> 
> So do you think the Eisbaer solo is a good option? Or a little slow on water flow? It seems to perform decently from what I have seen.


I don't have hands on, or much review experience with any of these parts. Performance-wise, I would stay away from thin fans. They typically have much lower static pressure and so yield poor rad performance. My guess is peak performance given a certain depth will be to use two 25mm thick fans in push/pull with as thick as a rad as will fit in that space. So I would guess that the GTX will perform better than the EK, based purely on it's extra 10mm thickness. While I'm sure there are performance differences due to quality/design between brands, I would assume they're smaller delta's than would be due to rad thickness differences, but I don't have data to back this up.

I have less knowledge of rad fan performance at 140mm. I saw one roundup:
https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6622/9/tested-71-case-fans-of-140-mm-round-up-big-fans-conclusion

but it doesn't include the new EK 140mm Vardar's. I would assume since the EK 120's were such a strong contender (matched only by the Gentle Typhoon's), the 140 should dominate as well.

These guys:
http://thermalbench.com/2015/08/11/ek-vardar-f1-140-140mm-fan/4/

agree with me, and they have some of the best fan testing I've seen.

Two of those fans (one spanning into the front panel space) and a 55mm thick rad sounds as good as it gets to me.

The only review I can find just of the solo is not in english, but translates decently:
http://hardwareoverclock.com/Alphacool-Eisbaer-Solo-2600-rpm-6.htm

They seem happy with it, but say it's loud unless you downvolt it. I don't really know what other option you have though... I assume you're using an SPX PSU. If you get an adapter plate which mounts it close to the top of the case, you might have enough room between the board and PSU for a small pump/res combo. Something like this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9898/ex-pmp-92/Bitspower_Mini_Water_Tank_Plus_DDC_Pump_Attachement_Reservoir_w_Filter_-_Acetal_Cap_BP-DDCT2-CL.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank

You could also go old school and not include an actual res and just use a dead end t-joint to fill and bubble. Use a small DDC pump which can fit somewhere over the mobo. This would let you use a pump and CPU block you're more confident in. If you wanted to go crazy you could even install a fill valve in the top of the case.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hauhau*
> 
> so I am seriously thinking of going from mATX to ITX for my X99 build, I thought the SG09b would be small enough but I now realize this is not really a good solution for my needs.
> The choice of case is between this SG13B and the CM Elite 110 which is slightly bigger.
> 
> So here's what I have so far:
> 
> - SS SG13B
> - SST-SX500-G gold (fully modular)
> - Asrock X99E-ITX/AC
> - 5820K
> - Corsair H90 140mm
> - 32GB HyperX DDR4
> - Zotac 1080 mini
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any advice, I'm especially worried about heat issues but really need something that I can pack in my hand luggage when I'm travelling (laptops are not an option). Thanks in advance.


Out of curiosity, are you migrating these parts from another build? Because if you're buying new parts, the X299 Asrock ITX board is now available. It is more expensive, but something to consider for "future-proofing". Alternatively one might ask if you've considered Z370, which also supports 6 core CPU's now, which matches your setup unless you have really specific RAM requirements that need those four channels, or want the option to up your CPU cores later.

I might consider the Gigabyte 1080 Mini instead of the Zotac as it measures a smaller 169mm (the length of the ITX board) rather than 211mm. This gives you more room at the front for cooling, which will be extra relevant if you're using 140mm rad. Since the H90 is 27mm thick, you're going to have a very tight fit with the Zotac (211mm GPU + 27mm rad + 25mm fan = 263mm vs 264mm case length). With the Gigabyte, you could add a second fan in push/pull which would be great for your CPU temps and give your case a little more space (170mm GPU + 25mm fan +27mm rad + 25mm fan = 247mm vs 264mm case length). The question is how do the performance/temp ratio's compare between those two cards, and what do you want to get out of it. Most people seem to ask that question, and then end up using a full-size GPU and 120mm rad/fans.


----------



## hauhau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> If you're following traditional layouts, where rads on front, psu on top, your specs will fit, unless you're using 3.5 drive.
> Keep both cpu and gpu in stock frequency and you should be getting a stable, moderate temps.
> 
> Things to notice:
> - 140mm rads and long gpu doesn't play well with this case. If you're planning to upgrade your gpu in the future, your choices will be limited to short gpus like zotac mini. If you want better thermal, avoid mini gpus but you won't be able to use 140mm rads.
> - This case doesn't have very good thermal performance as hot air trapped inside the case (discussed a lot in previous pages). If you're constantly using your pc on load (long gaming session/rendering), I suggest you pick the mesh version and set the rads on front as exhaust. Or, buy a slim 100/120mm and put it above the psu for exhaust (you strap in ON the case cover, will only work if you have SFX psu)
> - You can't fit 3.5 drive if you're still using 140mm rads.
> 
> Want everything? (140mm rads, good temp, long gpu) well you gotta mod the case. This case is easily mod-able and have a lot of potential. See previous pages.


a lot to think about, thanks so much. This would be primarily a 3d/rendering machine, so I'd be looking to optimize temps as much as possible.
Maybe GPU temps won't be that much of a problem since the main applications I use aren't really all that intensive (well not constantly, but in short bursts) but who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you migrating these parts from another build? Because if you're buying new parts, the X299 Asrock ITX board is now available. It is more expensive, but something to consider for "future-proofing". Alternatively one might ask if you've considered Z370, which also supports 6 core CPU's now, which matches your setup unless you have really specific RAM requirements that need those four channels, or want the option to up your CPU cores later.
> 
> I might consider the Gigabyte 1080 Mini instead of the Zotac as it measures a smaller 169mm (the length of the ITX board) rather than 211mm. This gives you more room at the front for cooling, which will be extra relevant if you're using 140mm rad. Since the H90 is 27mm thick, you're going to have a very tight fit with the Zotac (211mm GPU + 27mm rad + 25mm fan = 263mm vs 264mm case length). With the Gigabyte, you could add a second fan in push/pull which would be great for your CPU temps and give your case a little more space (170mm GPU + 25mm fan +27mm rad + 25mm fan = 247mm vs 264mm case length). The question is how do the performance/temp ratio's compare between those two cards, and what do you want to get out of it. Most people seem to ask that question, and then end up using a full-size GPU and 120mm rad/fans.


Thanks for the input. The GB 1080 mini looks very tiny indeed, what are the thermals like? I cant find any reviews.
The only parts I`m migrating are the 5820K and SSDs, I`m not overly concerned with future proofing since all the parts that I have now are more than enough for my needs, except the gpu which is why I want to upgrade from my 970 to the beefier 1080.

One concern I have is getting this thing through airport security, especially with a liquid cooler...maybe not worth the risk


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hauhau*
> 
> a lot to think about, thanks so much. This would be primarily a 3d/rendering machine, so I'd be looking to optimize temps as much as possible.
> Maybe GPU temps won't be that much of a problem since the main applications I use aren't really all that intensive (well not constantly, but in short bursts) but who knows.
> Thanks for the input. The GB 1080 mini looks very tiny indeed, what are the thermals like? I cant find any reviews.
> The only parts I`m migrating are the 5820K and SSDs, I`m not overly concerned with future proofing since all the parts that I have now are more than enough for my needs, except the gpu which is why I want to upgrade from my 970 to the beefier 1080.
> 
> One concern I have is getting this thing through airport security, especially with a liquid cooler...maybe not worth the risk


I'd like to be hopeful with you and agree that as a render machine, GPU temps aren't going to be a huge concern. In this case I imagine the GB 1080 would be fine even with its small heatsink area. The card was only announced in September, and doesn't appear to be available yet. Should be soon hopefully.

As for watercooling and the airport... yeah, that isn't something I'd want to mess with... Standing in a TSA line and being told you can't bring your $$$ computer through because of the (tbf, prob under 100ml) liquid in it, sounds like a horrible nightmare. Regardless of what the rules actually say about it... I wouldn't risk it on the rules interpretation of a few random TSA agents. Unfortunately, air cooling in this case is far out of my wheel house. But we seem to have some air specialists in the thread who will hopefully show up for you.


----------



## OZrevhead

Thanks NADRIGOL, I won't be able to use the Eisbaer solo as it's too tall (looks tall too), so I think my best options are as follows:

1. Go back to AIO on CPU, and stock air on GPU
2. Air cooler on CPU and AIO on GPU
3. Cut up an AIO to scavenge the pump and add into a custom loop cooling CPU and GPU

I think option 3 is the hardest (and most expensive) but will have the best results also.

I currently have a small full size psu (ST65F-G with short cable kit), what air cooler can even fit under a full size psu? Specs say I have 61mm to fit an air cooler and I don't see any decent coolers fitting in this space. So that again points back towards an AIO (either as supplied or as part of a custom hybrid loop).


----------



## hauhau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> I'd like to be hopeful with you and agree that as a render machine, GPU temps aren't going to be a huge concern. In this case I imagine the GB 1080 would be fine even with its small heatsink area. The card was only announced in September, and doesn't appear to be available yet. Should be soon hopefully.
> 
> As for watercooling and the airport... yeah, that isn't something I'd want to mess with... Standing in a TSA line and being told you can't bring your $$$ computer through because of the (tbf, prob under 100ml) liquid in it, sounds like a horrible nightmare. Regardless of what the rules actually say about it... I wouldn't risk it on the rules interpretation of a few random TSA agents. Unfortunately, air cooling in this case is far out of my wheel house. But we seem to have some air specialists in the thread who will hopefully show up for you.


unfortunately an effective air cooling solution doesn't seem really possible with this case, there's just not enough space between the motherboard and PSU...would love to be wrong. The workaround to the airport problem would be to ship the cooler via UPS (I guess placing it in it's original box wouldn't help as it says HYDRO on it







) which would lead to the additional potential problem of powering up the computer if they ask you to with no heatsink...and no monitor....


----------



## OZrevhead

I was just looking at reviews and the Reveen Brontes will fit (58mm height), hopefully that helps. Has anyone got results with a cooler like this with fan blowing up into psu intake fan?


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Thanks NADRIGOL, I won't be able to use the Eisbaer solo as it's too tall (looks tall too), so I think my best options are as follows:
> 
> 1. Go back to AIO on CPU, and stock air on GPU
> 2. Air cooler on CPU and AIO on GPU
> 3. Cut up an AIO to scavenge the pump and add into a custom loop cooling CPU and GPU
> 
> I think option 3 is the hardest (and most expensive) but will have the best results also.
> 
> I currently have a small full size psu (ST65F-G with short cable kit), what air cooler can even fit under a full size psu? Specs say I have 61mm to fit an air cooler and I don't see any decent coolers fitting in this space. So that again points back towards an AIO (either as supplied or as part of a custom hybrid loop).


As someone with both AIO on the CPU and GPU, im going to GPU air cooling and CPU AIO. The pump for the GPU (EVGA hybrid) is just way too loud for my liking.


----------



## OZrevhead

Really? That's disappointing, I hate all computer noise but in particular pump noise, I have had a few different pumps and most had to be down volted to make them tolerable. Why is it so hard to move water quietly? Oddly the quietest pump I have is a little phobya (DC12-260 I think), mine is extremely quiet but I have seen people complain about these too, so who knows.


----------



## NADRIGOL

In mass response to several recent posts...

For the airport problem, you could see if Corsair has documentation with accurate water volume measurements inside the circuit. In theory, assuming the volume meets TSA regs, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to take it on a plane. As a desktop it even lacks a li-ion battery making it intrinsically safer than the array of laptops and phones people take on every day.

There are some people who have seen "good" air cooling results in this case. I think most of the really good results came from case mods/reconfigs to allow for larger coolers. I don't have links to any of these right now, but there are several back in this thread somewhere. This might be your only choice with the airport problem... but otherwise I wouldn't bother considering it.

In opposition to BrotherAli, my build with an EVGA Hybrid (1080 TI, not sure which Hybrid card he has, they might have improved) does not have bad pump noise. I have the H60 pump, the EVGA Hybrid pump, the EVGA Hybrid VRM fan, two Gentle Typhoon 2150's, and the STX-800 fan generating noise in the case. At idle, it's nearly dead silent (the fans all turn off on the temp curves I have set up [maybe not the VRM fan, but it hasn't been a problem]). You can hear the pumps with your ear to the case, but ambient room noise is certainly louder. Under load, it's the fans making the noise, not the pumps. The GT's are well regarded for the relatively consistent low frequency noise they make. I'm very happy with the noise of this config. The temps on the GPU are fantastic, both low and consistent. The CPU temps are a little more varied and high, but I've discussed possible solutions to this in prior posts, namely switching rad order.

In the end, there seems to be a lottery with fan/pump/silicon noise/thermal results. But I'm happy recommending the dual AIO config to those up for the mods and monies demands.


----------



## OZrevhead

Thanks NADRIGOL

Has anyone tried an XSPC Ion pump/res combo?


----------



## BrotherAli

Here are the three different cards I have been able to test:

GTX 1080 FE

EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X+

Both the FE and Gaming X are quieter on idle, much quieter. The FE hits 83C with default fan profile while the MSI still stays pretty quiet/cool. SF450 fan is now the loudest thing in my computer. Some people say EVGA hybrid are quiet and some say they are noisy. So seems like alot of variability there. I put the MSI in today, running 120mm as intake now since I dont have two radiators getting hot at the front. I love this setup, finally think I got it. I was worried that a non-blower card would heat up the system too much, not a problem with my 92mm noctua exhast. The MSI never hit higher than 70C and never went higher than ~65% fan speed. Much nicer sound than a blower since it has two ~100mm fans. The only thing ive noticed is the MSI fans kick on while watching youtube, its hoovering around 57-60C, its noticeable in my quiet system but not loud or annoying by any means, runs for maybe 10 secs then shuts off for awhile lol.





Phanteks Halo fan grill over my gentle typhoon. Looks better in person, I like it adds alittle swag to the case


----------



## leedavid

Hello,
my first post here as I am going to start my first building into a SG13 next week.
I cannot find an answer to a question: can I use a 140mm front fan and still use the disk bracket with 2 2.5" SSD?
Thanks
LD


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leedavid*
> 
> Hello,
> my first post here as I am going to start my first building into a SG13 next week.
> I cannot find an answer to a question: can I use a 140mm front fan and still use the disk bracket with 2 2.5" SSD?
> Thanks
> LD


Pg. 24 "Installing larger 140mm based radiator will require the removal of the upper drive cage and sacrifice to available room for graphics card"

Haven't tested, but by looking at the hole mounting, this should also be the case with just a 140 fan and no rad.


----------



## OZrevhead

Ok NAD and friends, if using 2x AIO, will the pump control software see that you have 2 pumps (if they are identical) and allow individual control? Or run them both at the one set speed? Or will this only be achieved with 2 different AIO? Can I stack an x31 (for GPU, which I have) behind a H90 (for CPU)? Will this help make room for the front hoses to pass the rear rad? (Or stacking 2x identical rads will cause hose issues unless one is rotated 90 degrees or they are offset - won't just screw together in line).

What do you think?

I pick up my G12 bracket so I'm going to test the x31 on the GPU first.


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Ok NAD and friends, if using 2x AIO, will the pump control software see that you have 2 pumps (if they are identical) and allow individual control? Or run them both at the one set speed? Or will this only be achieved with 2 different AIO? Can I stack an x31 (for GPU, which I have) behind a H90 (for CPU)? Will this help make room for the front hoses to pass the rear rad? (Or stacking 2x identical rads will cause hose issues unless one is rotated 90 degrees or they are offset - won't just screw together in line).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I pick up my G12 bracket so I'm going to test the x31 on the GPU first.


IDK about the software. But you are right on the radiators, the hoses will prevent you from keeping them in the same orientation, you can do that but wont be able to use screws for one of them. If you rotate 90 then yes you can use screws but then it gets tight if you have a SSD below and impossible if you want to use a 3.5" above


----------



## leedavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Pg. 24 "Installing larger 140mm based radiator will require the removal of the upper drive cage and sacrifice to available room for graphics card"
> 
> Haven't tested, but by looking at the hole mounting, this should also be the case with just a 140 fan and no rad.


Yep, that is what I've read and seen too. I was hoping if anyone had tested it.


----------



## NADRIGOL

As Ali said. If you have two rads in a stack, they'll need to be at two orientations. Further restricted, they'll probably need to be tubing top and tubing non-gpu, as the tubing on most rads will interfere with the bottom of the case and a long GPU. I have mine sandwiched between two fans. The rads are attached to each other with 3M mounting tape. Been working so far (3 months).

As for the pumps, this will depend on your mobo and associated software. My experience with this so far has been limited to Asus and Gigabyte, and I would give the edge to Asus. It's tuning profiles are a little more pump friendly. I seem to recall reading their newest boards have pump specific settings (can't confirm).

Since I'm using an EVGA Hybrid, I only control the CPU pump via mobo software. The GPU pump is managed by the card. Might be settings for this in EVGA software, but I haven't looked into it. I assume the pump is fixed, and they just alter VRM and RAD fan speeds. I don't use the EVGA fan or let the card control the fan. I have both fans in my rad stack hooked to the mobo and controlled based on CPU temp (not perfect but most applications heat CPU roughly in sync with GPU).


----------



## M1keb1ggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leedavid*
> 
> Yep, that is what I've read and seen too. I was hoping if anyone had tested it.


I installed a 140mm fan in my case which did conflict with the upper drive cage. If using a short PSU the drive cage could possibly still be installed by just moving towards the PSU slightly to miss the protruding fan and not screwed into the frame.

As for GPU clearance with a 140mm fan, I was able to fit my Sapphire RX 580 Pulse (230mm) with ease and Silverstone website states this;

"Installing larger 140mm based radiator or fan will require the removal of the upper drive cage and sacrifice available room for graphics card to 9.3" (236mm) minus the thickness of the radiator"


----------



## BrotherAli

I have tested out a few different options at this point from FE blower cooler to AIO cooling to MSI's gaming X solution in my SG13. In my experience the gaming X is the best for temps+noise.

The FE vs an open card like the gaming X, I really didnt see much difference for other temps, the gaming X itself stays quieter and cooler but other sensors are more or less the same as the blower style card. So basically just nosier without the a noticeable change in case temps

The AIO was too loud for my preferences at idle. Great temps and quiet during game play. In my case the CPU+GPU AIOs had to be stacked, I could get temps under control but the 3.5" HDD is really close and would heat up. Idle noise was a big negative and its placement in my case sealed the deal.

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X is a great card. Only negative is the fans make a slight noise when spinning, they arent smooth sounding. So every time the card hits 60C (sometimes while browsing or watching youtube) I could hear it. Not that bad. I set a custom fan curve 21% unless it heats up, now since the fans stay spinning the faint noise isnt noticable because its always there. Other than that this card is perfect, pretty quiet while gaming too.

Now I will just keep an eye open for a passive SFX, hopefully they come out; changing that will make my computer even quieter. Or maybe ill swap the PSU fan for a noctua


----------



## marconoschese

Hey guys

I got myself a SG13.  I had to choose from core V1, elite 130 and then SG13. It was the smallest and .... well it was the smallest 

Friday is building day, then I have all my parts. Build will be :

Asus Z170i pro gaming
I5 6600k @ H60 watercooled
Ripjaws V series 1x8GB @ 3000Mhz
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X (EK waterblock installed) but going to use it stock for the time being
SSD samsung evo 128GB
3.5" HDD 2TB
Corsair HX750W psu (I already shortened the 24-pins and 8-pins cables to approximately 25cm (10"), This is much neater, and doesn't restrict airflow.

The 2x8pins connectors on the 1080 are obstructed by the chassis i think. Could i use 90 degree angled connectors? Or is the space really too tight. I saw someone cut out a piece of the case?

I will keep you updated!

Greetings from your proud new fellow SG13 Owner!


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marconoschese*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got myself a SG13.  I had to choose from core V1, elite 130 and then SG13. It was the smallest and .... well it was the smallest
> 
> Friday is building day, then I have all my parts. Build will be :
> 
> Asus Z170i pro gaming
> I5 6600k @ H60 watercooled
> Ripjaws V series 1x8GB @ 3000Mhz
> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X (EK waterblock installed) but going to use it stock for the time being
> SSD samsung evo 128GB
> 3.5" HDD 2TB
> Corsair HX750W psu (I already shortened the 24-pins and 8-pins cables to approximately 25cm (10"), This is much neater, and doesn't restrict airflow.
> 
> The 2x8pins connectors on the 1080 are obstructed by the chassis i think. Could i use 90 degree angled connectors? Or is the space really too tight. I saw someone cut out a piece of the case?
> 
> I will keep you updated!
> 
> Greetings from your proud new fellow SG13 Owner!


Water cooling the MSI Gaming X seems pointless to me. I am not sure if 90 degree adapter will fit. What I can tell you is cutting the chassis does not make it flimsy as long as the top support bracket is installed and you have a fan/radiator screwed to the front of the case

EDIT: Protip - leave the wire tie on the front panel wires, it adds support otherwise the LEDs can easily break off if youre not careful during installation.


----------



## marconoschese

The block was already installed when I bought the card. Would be very Nice to have full watercooling, but I don't need it on the gpu. We'll see about the gpu fitting. It will be a daunting task getting everything in . )


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marconoschese*
> 
> The block was already installed when I bought the card. Would be very Nice to have full watercooling, but I don't need it on the gpu. We'll see about the gpu fitting. It will be a daunting task getting everything in . )


Well if for some reason you change your mind, you could sell it/buy a different GTX 1080.

I wasnt happy with the hybrid GTX 1080 so I bought the MSI "new" off craigslist. Just sold the hybrid for the same price I paid


----------



## marconoschese

I have fitted my 670 OC and it fits, the 1080 is only 4mm longer. The MSI is one of the better aftermarket cards, benchmarks look very good! Also higher clocks! .
I Will see How much of the chassisn Will need to be removed..


----------



## marconoschese

It's so Tiny compared to the haf932. I'm glad i got rid of that monster.



And the psu , with short wiring


And the operating table:


----------



## animal0307

I felt the exact same way after swapping from my CM Storm Trooper. I wish i had the thought of the size comparison picture


----------



## marconoschese

So, the 1080 fits! (After I cut the front panel  )
So i removed the mesh and put the dist filter on the other side.
I do have very little clearance between gpu backplate and psu. However, I could drill Some holes in the psu casing to ensure better airflow through the top. (Psu rad). Just thinking out loud here.
Man this card is a B.E.A.S.T! Still waiting for the mail to bring ram and an H60..


----------



## marconoschese

Update:
I've cut a bigger hole for the gpu, whilst leaving the top support bracket untouched. The bare metal Will be insulated for protection.
I've shortened the gpu power cables and modded the connectors at the gpu. (Cut away Some plastic so i could bend the cables more to make it low(er) profile. )
Rerouted the atx cables. Next up is the Aio cpu cooler. With a noctua nf-f12 rad on it, so should run pretty quiet.
Pics:


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marconoschese*
> 
> It's so Tiny compared to the haf932. I'm glad i got rid of that monster.
> 
> And the psu , with short wiring
> 
> 
> And the operating table:


How did you shorten the PSU cables?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> How did you shorten the PSU cables?


cut the excess off and solder them back in, just keep notes on which wire goes to which terminal.


----------



## marconoschese

I shortened them inside the psu casing. I wanted to desolder them from the pcb, but it got too hot , and the solder wouldn't melt.

If you have single rail psu, Just connect same colors, then you're fine. You can Check with a dmm, diode function: see if the colors are connected.

PCI-e cables same procedure.

I'm thinking about getting a Sfx or Sfx-L psu, to get a bit more clearing between gpu and psu. Any recommendations for gtx1080 and bit of overclocking?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marconoschese*
> 
> I shortened them inside the psu casing. I wanted to desolder them from the pcb, but it got too hot , and the solder wouldn't melt.
> 
> If you have single rail psu, Just connect same colors, then you're fine. You can Check with a dmm, diode function: see if the colors are connected.
> 
> PCI-e cables same procedure.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Sfx or Sfx-L psu, to get a bit more clearing between gpu and psu. Any recommendations for gtx1080 and bit of overclocking?


those kinds of solders used in reflows have a high melting point, SAC Solder for example has a 217˚C-220˚C melting point.
in comparison, typical fluxless solders in spools have a melting point of 188˚C.


----------



## marconoschese

That explains it. 
It's ok the way it is now. I also build tube amps, Wires need to be the exact length, otherwise it looks messy!


----------



## FstokA

Great ideas for shortening the cables. Thanks guys.


----------



## marconoschese

For shortening sata power cable (ssd/hdd), pry off cover through the sides, pull out cables and push back in at desired length.
I have done this with standard corsair psu cables (modular). Or you can cut and solder. Up to you.


----------



## clockadoodle

Hi all,

I'm a new owner of:

SG13 (mesh front)
Intel i5 7600 (Kaby Lake)
Team T-Force DARK 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400
Gigabyte Z270N-WIFI-CF
MyDigitalSSD 240GB BPX M.2 PCIe3 NVMe SSD
EVGA SuperNOVA GS PSU 650W

I'm using the stock Intel cpu fan, and it's very noisy! (Like, an airplane is taking off every time I start a program.)

What is the recommended air fan for SG13? I'm looking at:
- Thermalright AXP-100 (not available anywhere, 58mm)
- Noctua NH-L9i ($40, 37mm)
- Cryorig C7 ($30, 47mm)
- Scythe SCBSK-2100 BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B ($37, 58mm)

Reading on this forum, AXP-100 seems the best choice, but I can't find it online. There is the muscle version ($45, 58mm) has aluminum heat sink instead of copper, so I'm afraid it'll be worse.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockadoodle*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new owner of:
> 
> SG13 (mesh front)
> Intel i5 7600 (Kaby Lake)
> Team T-Force DARK 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400
> Gigabyte Z270N-WIFI-CF
> MyDigitalSSD 240GB BPX M.2 PCIe3 NVMe SSD
> EVGA SuperNOVA GS PSU 650W
> 
> I'm using the stock Intel cpu fan, and it's very noisy! (Like, an airplane is taking off every time I start a program.)
> 
> What is the recommended air fan for SG13? I'm looking at:
> - Thermalright AXP-100 (not available anywhere, 58mm)
> - Noctua NH-L9i ($40, 37mm)
> - Cryorig C7 ($30, 47mm)
> - Scythe SCBSK-2100 BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B ($37, 58mm)
> 
> Reading on this forum, AXP-100 seems the best choice, but I can't find it online. There is the muscle version ($45, 58mm) has aluminum heat sink instead of copper, so I'm afraid it'll be worse.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


Noctua always makes great coolers, so that's what I'd recommend if you want to stick with air.

Have you considered an AIO cooler? The H55 is only $60 and it fits the case extremely well, keeps my overclocked i5-4670k nice and cold, and is pretty quiet to boot.


----------



## clockadoodle

Thanks! I'd prefer an air solution, I'm still too afraid of leaks 

About the Noctua LH-9i, I read read some criticism, despite the brand:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4ysvh4/psa_noctua_lh9i_is_not_a_good_cooler/%5B/URL


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockadoodle*
> 
> Thanks! I'd prefer an air solution, I'm still too afraid of leaks
> 
> About the Noctua LH-9i, I read read some criticism, despite the brand:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4ysvh4/psa_noctua_lh9i_is_not_a_good_cooler/%5B/URL


I have something for you Thermolab LP53 Slim & Quiet CPU Cooler Intel 1155/1156 PM me if interested

See here for more details http://www.overclock.net/t/1639373/fs-140mm-fans-fractal-design-phanteks-thermolab-lp53-slim-quiet-cpu-cooler-intel-1155-1156


----------



## dancingbear

The Big Shuriken is a well reviewed cooler.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> The Big Shuriken is a well reviewed cooler.


specially once you upgrade it's fan, it starts showing it's full worth.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockadoodle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new owner of:
> 
> SG13 (mesh front)
> Intel i5 7600 (Kaby Lake)
> Team T-Force DARK 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400
> Gigabyte Z270N-WIFI-CF
> MyDigitalSSD 240GB BPX M.2 PCIe3 NVMe SSD
> EVGA SuperNOVA GS PSU 650W
> 
> I'm using the stock Intel cpu fan, and it's very noisy! (Like, an airplane is taking off every time I start a program.)
> 
> What is the recommended air fan for SG13? I'm looking at:
> - Thermalright AXP-100 (not available anywhere, 58mm)
> - Noctua NH-L9i ($40, 37mm)
> - Cryorig C7 ($30, 47mm)
> - Scythe SCBSK-2100 BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B ($37, 58mm)
> 
> Reading on this forum, AXP-100 seems the best choice, but I can't find it online. There is the muscle version ($45, 58mm) has aluminum heat sink instead of copper, so I'm afraid it'll be worse.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


I would suggest the Cryorig C7, great value for money, quiet and a small cooler will be much easier to work with. Should be more than adequate for your i5 7600 (unless maybe you have particularly high ambient temps or something). Might be worth trying a little undervolting if you haven't already as well.


----------



## shinken1

I'm using a BIG Shuriken Rev B in my SUGO 13 with solid front.
My i7-6700 gets no hotter than 63 degrees when stressed.

An All In One water cooler probably won't get much cooler plus I the air cooler leaves lots of space at the front of the case


----------



## buzza2004

I am thinking of using a H60 with an i7 8700k, will it be ok in this case?

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/WzBLhq


----------



## xpeterson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clockadoodle*
> 
> Thanks! I'd prefer an air solution, I'm still too afraid of leaks
> 
> About the Noctua LH-9i, I read read some criticism, despite the brand:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4ysvh4/psa_noctua_lh9i_is_not_a_good_cooler/%5B/URL


So just as a disclaimer since it's been brought up a number of times in this thread, AIOs are very safe and reliable nowadays, and this case is pretty much designed with AIOs in mind. Air cooling is not this cases strong point.

That being said, I use the AXP-200 for my no-OC i5. Because I use an ATX PSU I had to be rather creative, but if you use an SFX you should be fine. Temps stay under 60 for me under normal working loads.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzza2004*
> 
> I am thinking of using a H60 with an i7 8700k, will it be ok in this case?
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/WzBLhq


It'll fit just fine, yes. I think it's the same size as my H55, just a little thicker.


----------



## AlmaMater

Hi Guys,

Been using this case fpr years now and just wanted to share the components that I have in case it helps:

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/Lbj4KZ

Everything fits (Tight in some cases as the HDD) and the temps with custom fan curve does not exceeds never 75 c at full load (GPU or CPU)

Cheers


----------



## Jowersman

So I have some higher(ish) temps while gaming on my 7700k. I have hit 85 at the highest and that's only game... I'm also using the Corsair H75 in a push-pull config. According to intel this is only an 88 watt TDP cooler and I would need at least 91 watts TDP to be adequate. What fits in this case as it adequate? Thanks!


----------



## marconoschese

There we go! My sg13 is finished.
Just ran Some stress tests, aida64 , 100% cpu for 10min, temps don't break 75 Celsius. Cpu cooled with H60, noctua f12 fan.

Gpu is Msi gtx1080 gaming x, case mod to fit it in.
960 pro M.2 nvme ssd underneath the motherboard.

Psu corsair sf450. Wiring looks clean, due to shorter wires that come with the psu.

I ordered a pump and a 280 rad to see if custom loop is possible. But first I'm going to enjoy this beast!!


----------



## dmv808

Can anyone tell me whether or not an EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 GAMING iCX (08G-P4-6686-KR) fits in this case without modding?

Thanks!


----------



## marconoschese

Your card is 10.5" (26.6cm) in length. My gpu is almost 11" (27.9cm). I think it will be a tight fit, but it will fit.


----------



## dmv808

Thanks for your response. Do you think there will be any clearance issues with PCI-E? That's what I'm mainly worried about since it's a tall card at 128.626mm.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmv808*
> 
> Thanks for your response. Do you think there will be any clearance issues with PCI-E? That's what I'm mainly worried about since it's a tall card at 128.626mm.


My eVga GTX 1080 FTW fit without any problems- including the power connectors


----------



## dmv808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> My eVga GTX 1080 FTW fit without any problems- including the power connectors


Awesome. Thanks for both your help


----------



## xpeterson

Do either of the previous posters with FTW cards use an SSD over an HDD? I have a 1070 FTW card and while it fits, it's pretty tight, and I had to make a custom mount for my HDD out of some aluminum L beam.


----------



## Kevlar82

Hello peeps, Welcom to my SG13 Case mods and build. Thought id share to show how i done mine and what i had to do.
I live in Spain so its hot alot of the year and dust is an issue hence the reasons ive moded the case how i have
to try keep it as cool as possible and dust proof it. I mainly use it for gaming and day to day tasks.

Specs.

Silverstone SG13B-Q ITX Black (Obviously)
Asus ROG Strix Z270I Gaming
Intel Core I7 7700 S1151
8G EVGA GTX1080 SC GAMING ACX3
2x8G Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400 DDR4
600W Corsair SF600 SFX PSU (With converter mounting plate)
250GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2
Corsair H80i V2

I took advantage of the small grill on the side of the case and put in a spear 120mm fan as exhaust. (mod)
and put the H80 in push pull taking air in from the front and changed the front panel (mod).
PSU is upside down so it takes care of its self pulling air from top pushing out the back.
And I modded all the sides on the case (Except back and bottom) Making the GPU grill larger and the small side grill larger to take the 120mm fan and cut out those big hole grills to replace
with a fine fabric mesh layered with a fine metal mesh to try keep dust down and get more airflow.

Here is the build.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Hi guys, I've just recently built a SG13B-Q system (see specs in my rigbuilder) and need some help with temps. First i used stock AMD paste and the CPU idles at 55C. Then is swapped to Arctic MX4 and it now idles at 49C. Cinebench R15 puts it at 88C on CPU test. CPU is at stock speed, PSU fan is facing up and the PC is in an air conditioned room (GPU idles at 33C). I also have a CM Masterfan Air Pressure 120mm as front intake. Would really appreciate some suggestions in improving the CPU temps.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nationarmy*
> 
> Hi guys, I've just recently built a SG13B-Q system (see specs in my rigbuilder) and need some help with temps. First i used stock AMD paste and the CPU idles at 55C. Then is swapped to Arctic MX4 and it now idles at 49C. Cinebench R15 puts it at 88C on CPU test. CPU is at stock speed, PSU fan is facing up and the PC is in an air conditioned room (GPU idles at 33C). I also have a CM Masterfan Air Pressure 120mm as front intake. Would really appreciate some suggestions in improving the CPU temps.


What type of cooler? You could try fitting an exhaust fan near that little side vent on the non-GPU side, it might be a case of hot air kinda getting stuck over the mobo. I found one of those slim Scythe 12mm thick fans wedges in between the frame and motherboard like it was meant to be there. Doesn't move a ton of air, but the goal is just to keep air from stagnating in that area.


----------



## dancingbear

I wonder what his GPU temp maxes out at. 16C difference between his GPU and CPU at Idle, maybe something is wrong with his cooler?


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What type of cooler? You could try fitting an exhaust fan near that little side vent on the non-GPU side, it might be a case of hot air kinda getting stuck over the mobo. I found one of those slim Scythe 12mm thick fans wedges in between the frame and motherboard like it was meant to be there. Doesn't move a ton of air, but the goal is just to keep air from stagnating in that area.


The stock Wraith Stealth cooler. Im planning to get a better cooler but right now there aren't many that ships ready with AM4 bracket. Also not sure how responsive the cust service will be if I request for the bracket separately since I live in Singapore and pretty much the only ones with big distributor network are Coolermaster and Corsair. I will try and find the 12mm fan you mentioned. Will 15mm fit? Found some 80x80x15 in the local shops, but 3-pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> I wonder what his GPU temp maxes out at. 16C difference between his GPU and CPU at Idle, maybe something is wrong with his cooler?


I haven't tried a GPU stress test yet. Playing DA Inquisition gave me 60-65C on the GPU, while cpu is at 70-75C. I also tried Prime 95 and the cpu hits 90 quickly so I stopped the test.


----------



## xelrix

Has anyone tried mounting a 40/50mm fan at the space above the expansion/gpu slot? I assume that side would be a prime spot for an exhaust, no?
Either there, or the top grill above it.
Or why not both?


----------



## 7nationarmy

So I decided to get an AIO instead. Wanted to get a CM Nepton 120XL for that thicc rad but they were out of stock locally. The newer Masterliquid Pro 120 and Corsair H80 are too expensive. So I just bought the lowest end CM model (ML120L RGB) just to test out how good an AIO is in this case. And oh boy how things improve.

I haven't ran test while OCed so these are the temps at stock speed:

Stock Wraith Stealth cooler (performance fan profile) :
> Idle: 55C
> Cinebench R15 CPU test: 88C
> Prime95 blend: >100C (had to stop the test)
> Very very loud

Coolermaster ML120L RGB (silent fan profile):
> Idle: 34C
> Cinebench R15 CPU test: 49C
> Prime95 blend: 69C
> Pump and fan are barely audible from 2ft distance. Fans gets a little louder during prime95 but I still consider it quiet.

The ML120L is possibly the cheapest AIO now, but they are surprisingly quiet, performs decently and ships ready with AM4 brackets. Rather impressive considering the previous entry level CM AIOs like the Seidons were loud. I am a little concerned that CM only gives 2 years warranty, so hopefully it's durable enough. One thing they need to improve is the finicky AM4 mounting mechanism.


----------



## Azzan

Hey guys, I'll probably get SG13 case for new ITX build soon, got couple of questions.

1. Which air cooler would you recommend?
I'll probably use i5 8400 or i5 7500 or i7 6700 etc and not planning to overclock, stock Intel heatsink good enough or should I get Cryorig C7 etc?

2. Which PSU would you recommend?
I was thinking of using 550W Corsair VS550(ATX, non modular) or 550W Corsair RM550X(ATX, modular).

Thanks in advance.

p.s. my planned system spec so far:
CPU: i5 8400 or i7 7700/6700 or i5 7500/6600
HSF: stock Intel cooler
M/B: ASRock Z370 ITX AC(for i5 8400) or Asus Strix B250I Gaming(for Skylake/Kabylake)
RAM: 16GB Kingston Hyper X Fury DDR4 2666
GPU: 3GB Asus GTX1060 Dual OC
SSD: 500GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2
CASE: SilverStone SG13 (black without mesh front)
PSU: 550W Corsair VS550 or 550W Corsair RM550X


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzan*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll probably get SG13 case for new ITX build soon, got couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Which air cooler would you recommend?
> I'll probably use i5 8400 or i5 7500 or i7 6700 etc and not planning to overclock, stock Intel heatsink good enough or should I get Cryorig C7 etc?
> 
> 2. Which PSU would you recommend?
> I was thinking of using 550W Corsair VS550(ATX, non modular) or 550W Corsair RM550X(ATX, modular).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have personal experience with air coolers in this case, but there has been a lot of recent discussion in this thread. Read back several pages. However, when you can get a 120 AIO for $50, you really should consider it. There's literally performance comparisons just above this comment that should sell you on a water AIO.

As for PSU, two recommendations. At low wattages like this, you should look at SFX PSU's. The space saved makes building in this case much easier. Non modular will save you a little length (no modular plugs coming off the end) which can help if you choose ATX but there's almost guaranteed to be cables you aren't going to be using which aren't fun to hide in this case. Modular let's you cut down a lot on cables (you're probably only using 3-5 in this case) but costs you some length (which is another reason SFX is great in this case).

The Corsair SF600 is very comparable to the RM550x for an extra $20. The Silverstone SX500 is also comparable for the same price.

Good luck!


----------



## Azzan

Thanks for the prompt reply NADRIGOL.

I'm not a fan of water AIO, and this is a budget build. So I'd just prefer to use stock Intel heatsink/fan unless it's gonna cause overheating issue.
But I can used Cryorig C7 or Thermolab LP53 coolers at decent price, so I would consider them if stock Intel will run hot most of the time.

As for PSU, I'm only gonna be using 3 cables(CPU, Power and GPU) since I'll only be using one M.2 SSD. But since it's a budget build I want to use Corsair VS550 if possible unless its gonna cause lots of difficulty during installation and/or if ATX PSU(and additional spare cables) will block the air flow etc. I was only considering RM550X since I already have one on my other system.
But if SFX PSU will make the installation much easier and also help with air flow etc then I'll probably go for SilverStone SX500-LG.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzan*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply NADRIGOL.
> 
> I'm not a fan of water AIO, and this is a budget build. So I'd just prefer to use stock Intel heatsink/fan unless it's gonna cause overheating issue.
> But I can used Cryorig C7 or Thermolab LP53 coolers at decent price, so I would consider them if stock Intel will run hot most of the time.
> 
> As for PSU, I'm only gonna be using 3 cables(CPU, Power and GPU) since I'll only be using one M.2 SSD. But since it's a budget build I want to use Corsair VS550 if possible unless its gonna cause lots of difficulty during installation and/or if ATX PSU(and additional spare cables) will block the air flow etc. I was only considering RM550X since I already have one on my other system.
> But if SFX PSU will make the installation much easier and also help with air flow etc then I'll probably go for SilverStone SX500-LG.


You shouldn't run into overheating issues on air. And some users in the past have posted impressive temps on air. But at the low end, you'll see a pretty big temp decrease from an AIO. I don't know what the used market is like, but the entry prices on these are real low.

ATX won't cause troubles. The case is designed for it. And if you do go with air cooling, it really won't cause issues as you'll have so much at the front of the case. With just three cables, I would definitely go modular though. Especially if you go ATX, since that leaves very little room for cable routing. The Silverstone comes with shorter, flat cables that are quite nice for routing in this case. Not sure if it comes with the adapter plate in box, so check that out and consider that's another $20ish if it doesn't.

Read recent posts to see discussion on an extra exhaust fan on the non-gpu side panel. If you go air, I imagine this exhaust fan could help quote a bit, but you can only fit it in the case if you use an SFX PSU.

It's always hard making recommendations for budget builds in this case. There are so many "this only costs a little more", but that defeats the purpose of budget builds doesn't it. That being said, you've already made a lot of solid part decisions, and an AIO cooler, and SFX PSU would be my last two minimum specs. The cooler in particular, you will find endless support for on this thread. The case was just really designed for it. The SFX PSU is less important, but adds a lot of ease and flexibility to the build.


----------



## 7nationarmy

With regards to PSU, semi modular is the minimum for this case. Full modular is better if you want to get short custom cables in the future, but that wouldn't be a budget build anymore. SFX gives you a bit more clearance for CPU cooler, but they are more expensive and the small fan tend to be noisier (the Corsair ones are quiet but they are not cheap). Imo ATX is better for budget build, just make sure you get at least a semi modular one, preferably 15cm or less in length. The newer Corsair CX are very decent (grey CX) BUT the SATA connector angle will make a very awkward mounting position for the 2.5 drive at the bottom. I only use an M.2 so it's ok for me.

There are some very cheap and decent AIO. As I mentioned above, one of them is the CM Masterliquid Lite. I got it for $40 but it was $30 on Black Friday. It will get you much better temps than stock cooler.

Air cooler can work, but you might need to make minor modifications. If you have the case set up as front fan intake and PSU facing up, it is difficult to let the hot air out without a noisy, super high SP fan. You can add a thin 80mm fan on the side panel, but finding a PWM model could be difficult.

If you turn the PSU upside down to exhaust, it will fight for air with the the stock cooler which is pushing the air down. You can reverse the PSU fan direction and set front fan as exhaust but this will void your PSU warranty. Alternatively you can get an aftermarket air cooler which can be reversed to push the air up. Just make sure you have good enough intake for the front.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nationarmy*
> 
> So I decided to get an AIO instead. Wanted to get a CM Nepton 120XL for that thicc rad but they were out of stock locally. The newer Masterliquid Pro 120 and Corsair H80 are too expensive. So I just bought the lowest end CM model (ML120L RGB) just to test out how good an AIO is in this case. And oh boy how things improve.
> 
> I haven't ran test while OCed so these are the temps at stock speed:
> 
> Stock Wraith Stealth cooler (performance fan profile) :
> > Idle: 55C
> > Cinebench R15 CPU test: 88C
> > Prime95 blend: >100C (had to stop the test)
> > Very very loud
> 
> Coolermaster ML120L RGB (silent fan profile):
> > Idle: 34C
> > Cinebench R15 CPU test: 49C
> > Prime95 blend: 69C
> > Pump and fan are barely audible from 2ft distance. Fans gets a little louder during prime95 but I still consider it quiet.
> 
> The ML120L is possibly the cheapest AIO now, but they are surprisingly quiet, performs decently and ships ready with AM4 brackets. Rather impressive considering the previous entry level CM AIOs like the Seidons were loud. I am a little concerned that CM only gives 2 years warranty, so hopefully it's durable enough. One thing they need to improve is the finicky AM4 mounting mechanism.


So I just got a pair of used GT AP-13s for just $15. I swapped the stock AIO fan which was in push to a push-pull config. Here are the new temps:

> Idle: 26C
> Cinebench R15 CPU test: 41C
> Prime95 blend: 59C
> The GTs in push-pull is a tad quieter than the stock CM fan in push at ~1200rpm, while pushing significantly more air through.

Happy that I got noticeably better temps without spending a lot of money, but also sad at the same time since I have to send my graphics card for RMA (faulty fan and serious coil whine).


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlar82*
> 
> Hello peeps, Welcom to my SG13 Case mods and build. Thought id share to show how i done mine and what i had to do.
> I live in Spain so its hot alot of the year and dust is an issue hence the reasons ive moded the case how i have
> to try keep it as cool as possible and dust proof it. I mainly use it for gaming and day to day tasks.
> 
> Specs.
> 
> Silverstone SG13B-Q ITX Black (Obviously)
> Asus ROG Strix Z270I Gaming
> Intel Core I7 7700 S1151
> 8G EVGA GTX1080 SC GAMING ACX3
> 2x8G Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400 DDR4
> 600W Corsair SF600 SFX PSU (With converter mounting plate)
> 250GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2
> Corsair H80i V2
> 
> I took advantage of the small grill on the side of the case and put in a spear 120mm fan as exhaust. (mod).....
> Etc


Did you see any benefit putting a fan on the side as exhaust?, I was thinking of doing the same but make it another intake fan to hopefully cool the back of the GPU, perhaps make a custom atx/sfx plate to make more room.

Thanks.


----------



## johnsonsnow

Hello I'm looking to get this case or the SG05 and would like to know which is a better choice. From what I was told the SG05 has better air flow than the SG13.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsonsnow*
> 
> Hello I'm looking to get this case or the SG05 and would like to know which is a better choice. From what I was told the SG05 has better air flow than the SG13.


AFAIK, the SG13 is an updated SG05 with a slight length increase to accomidate the larger reference cards. An SG05 can only fit 10" cards, while the SG13 can support the 10.5" cards that are today's standard.

Also, I'm not sure the SG05 has better airflow than the SG13, they're basically the same case.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsonsnow*
> 
> Hello I'm looking to get this case or the SG05 and would like to know which is a better choice. From what I was told the SG05 has better air flow than the SG13.


SG13 has 2 versions, the mesh one for airflow and the solid panel for noise. If you are using higher end components, I'd suggest you get the mesh version. I got the solid panel version because I like the how it looks, and I only have a low-midrange kind of build inside an air-conditioned room.

IMO SG13 is better than SG05 in every way. Flexibility for ATX or SFX PSU. Longer GPU clearance which now can fit 1080Ti (albeit only a few models. Blower, EVGA 2 fan, Zotac Mini and probably Galax EXOC). SG13 can also utilise a 140mm fan or AIO at the front which can give you better airflow than the SG05.


----------



## Rvz01e

Today i ended up cutting the side panel so i can have another intake fan since i wanted to have improve air circulation, i think it helps, will need to cut the case too.

With my 1070 windforce being 28cm long and one fan is not aligned with the grill there is a hot spot at the top front as the hot air is expelled and gets stuck, so i will flip the fan over and see if that helps.

One of the unfortunate things with having a semi passive psu in a tiny case which should ideally be used as an active exhaust.


----------



## jamesyolk

Noob building first pc here. My build is SG13 (solid front) + Ryzen 1600 w/ stock cooler + Corsair 450w SFX PSU + Zotac gtx 1060 6gb Amped + m.2 pcie drive.
Can someone help me quickly summarize the best parts/setup for going:
1. Liquid Cooling
2. Air Cooling

What if I want to add a 3.5" WD Red, what are the recommended cooling setup for:
1. Liquid Cooling
2. Air Cooling

I won't be overclocking, mostly using for programming and some overwatch. My top priority is noise reduction. From my research, quietest way is to use air cooling. Would adding a 120mm fan in the front as intake be good for my build? Or I need to use AIO? Would appreciate any inputs.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesyolk*
> 
> Noob building first pc here. My build is SG13 (solid front) + Ryzen 1600 w/ stock cooler + Corsair 450w SFX PSU + Zotac gtx 1060 6gb Amped + m.2 pcie drive.
> Can someone help me quickly summarize the best parts/setup for going:
> 1. Liquid Cooling
> 2. Air Cooling
> 
> What if I want to add a 3.5" WD Red, what are the recommended cooling setup for:
> 1. Liquid Cooling
> 2. Air Cooling
> 
> I won't be overclocking, mostly using for programming and some overwatch. My top priority is noise reduction. From my research, quietest way is to use air cooling. Would adding a 120mm fan in the front as intake be good for my build? Or I need to use AIO? Would appreciate any inputs.


I dont recommend stock AMD fan if you are looking for a quiet system. Air cooling can be quiet in a big case with big tower coolers, but not in a small airflow-restricted case with a low profile cooler. Do see my previous posts from the previous page of this thread for a comparison of stock cooler (albeit the Stealth one) with a budget AIO.


----------



## Volkswagen

My PC at the moment- thinking of switching from Corsair H75 to an Air Cooler- doing some research on what would work the best









Silverstone SG13 B Mini ITX Case
ASUS ROG STRIX Z270-I GAMING https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z270-I-GAMING/
Intel I7 7700K Delided running @ 5 GHZ @ 1.35V
2 x 16GB Corsair DDR4 LPX DDR4
Corsair SF600 PSU
eVga GTX 1080 FTW GPU

Some pics of the setup

























This 90mm Noctua Fan has been changed to exhaust- to help get rid of the hot air that the eVga ACX cooler dumps into the case


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> My PC at the moment- thinking of switching from Corsair H75 to an Air Cooler- doing some research on what would work the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone SG13 B Mini ITX Case
> ASUS ROG STRIX Z270-I GAMING https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z270-I-GAMING/
> Intel I7 7700K Delided running @ 5 GHZ @ 1.35V
> 2 x 16GB Corsair DDR4 LPX DDR4
> Corsair SF600 PSU
> eVga GTX 1080 FTW GPU
> 
> This 90mm Noctua Fan has been changed to exhaust- to help get rid of the hot air that the eVga ACX cooler dumps into the case


This is what i ended up doing too, having it as an exhaust pulls out all the hot air stuck in that case, there is hot pockets of air around the gpu.


----------



## CutePossum

I recently bought the case with a 140mm Noctua fan as an intake at the front of the case. However, I'm unable to install the top drive bay as a result. If I reduce this fan to 120mm, will the top drive bay install?


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CutePossum*
> 
> I recently bought the case with a 140mm Noctua fan as an intake at the front of the case. However, I'm unable to install the top drive bay as a result. If I reduce this fan to 120mm, will the top drive bay install?


Yes. The drive plate will install with a 120 fan/rad installed in the front. The 140 fan/rad necessitates removing the drive plate and limits the GPU length. Alternatively you could sitch your 2.5/3.5 drives and go pure m.2.


----------



## jamesyolk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvz01e*
> 
> This is what i ended up doing too, having it as an exhaust pulls out all the hot air stuck in that case, there is hot pockets of air around the gpu.


Can you link me the fan you are using for the side vent? Does it require any case mod? I think I need one for mine too, too much hot air inside.


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesyolk*
> 
> Can you link me the fan you are using for the side vent? Does it require any case mod? I think I need one for mine too, too much hot air inside.


Im using a 120mm gentle typhoon i had spare, i did cut the frame of the case to fit it but it would be just as good to use a 90mm fan and cable tie just like above.

In the image i have the fan in the wrong direction, was testing at the time.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/2670#post_26501897

It does get hot but with this mod i can pull the gpu temps right down to 60c during gaming/benchmarks on a hot day


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesyolk*
> 
> Can you link me the fan you are using for the side vent? Does it require any case mod? I think I need one for mine too, too much hot air inside.


If you want to use an 80 or 90mm fan- it does not requiere a mod to the case- just some zip ties. This below- no modding just zip ties 90mm noctua fan (https://noctua.at/en/nf-a9x14-pwm) now has been flipped to exhaust hot air


----------



## jamesyolk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvz01e*
> 
> Im using a 120mm gentle typhoon i had spare, i did cut the frame of the case to fit it but it would be just as good to use a 90mm fan and cable tie just like above.
> 
> In the image i have the fan in the wrong direction, was testing at the time.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/2670#post_26501897
> 
> It does get hot but with this mod i can pull the gpu temps right down to 60c during gaming/benchmarks on a hot day


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> If you want to use an 80 or 90mm fan- it does not requiere a mod to the case- just some zip ties. This below- no modding just zip ties 90mm noctua fan (https://noctua.at/en/nf-a9x14-pwm) now has been flipped to exhaust hot air


Thanks for the info guys, I'll try to go with the Noctua 90mm fan since it requires no case mod. My cpu and gpu temps are alright, but I'm worrying about the Samsung 960 evo m2 drive between motherboard and the bottom of the case. HWInfo shows the Controller (temperature 2) can sometime hit 80C.


----------



## OZrevhead

How many temp sensors do m.2 SSDs have? My son's rig has a 950 pro behind the CPU socket, I was concerned about temps so I fitted an old CPU cooler fan to blow onto it, even in the enclosed space it's shows only 45c in crystaldiskinfo so I'm very happy with the mod.


----------



## Simeon

Hey guys,

been reading a lot of the posts here, and am just about to jump in and build in the SG13B-Q. Just a quick question in relation to the best way to mount the SFX-L PSU I'll be using - should it be facing upwards, or downwards?

I'll be using a ML120L RGB to cool the processor, and at the moment there will be no GPU.

Thanks


----------



## 7nationarmy

Hey I have the same cooler too! Anyway if there's no other active exhaust, I'd put the PSU fan facing down. In my case I have an ATX PSU and a full size GPU so the PSU is the only exhaust.

With SFX PSU, you can mount an exhaust fan on the motherboard side so you don't need to flip the PSU. You can also mount on the GPU side of course.


----------



## uacar

Hello, i am very confused with my SFX PSU, i have sx500g made by silverstone. I placed the intake fan(supposedly) downwards so that it can pull air from the case and push it from behind. However the PSU intake fan is exhausting warm air into the case. Can anyone explain this please? I am considering the possibility of cpu fan pulling air through the PSU and PSU fan not working due to not being hot. Anyone else encountered something similar in their SG13? I will probably switch the PSU upside down soon. But this feels wierd.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uacar*
> 
> Hello, i am very confused with my SFX PSU, i have sx500g made by silverstone. I placed the intake fan(supposedly) downwards so that it can pull air from the case and push it from behind. However the PSU intake fan is exhausting warm air into the case. Can anyone explain this please? I am considering the possibility of cpu fan pulling air through the PSU and PSU fan not working due to not being hot. Anyone else encountered something similar in their SG13? I will probably switch the PSU upside down soon. But this feels wierd.


From reading about your PSU, I see it doesn't have a fan off at low temps mode like some do. This seems to rule out your hypothesis. Have you tested the PSU outside of the case? Perhaps your fan was installed upside down by mistake? Or perhaps that's actually how it was designed (seems unlikely, but I haven't actually been able to see it specifified anywhere, although it appears to be rear exhaust oriented in pictures). Confirming what it's doing independent of your setup is probably a good first step.

It does run at low rpms at low loads, so if the curve on your CPU fan is high, and the PSU is located very close to the CPU fan (another reason we all like AIO coolers in this case) maybe it's overpowering the PSU fan and pulling air in. This would be quite bad as it probably means those fans are in direct competition with each other all the time, and their probably operating under their intended curves. You could flip the PSU so it has independent intake. Depending on your CPU cooler, you could also try flipping your fan there, to align the two fans, and force the CPU heated air straight up to exhaust through the PSU.


----------



## uacar

So I ran the computer while the case is open and psu outside of the case. What I found is pretty wierd. The PSU fan is pulling air from the back and exhausting from the fan. And the CPU fan is exhaust as well. They were competing on exhausting air. I am wondering where I made a mistake building the pc but the fan blades are built this way, what do you think I should do? Just reversing the PSU to exhaust from top, should keep my pc cool enough to work properly I think. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uacar*
> 
> So I ran the computer while the case is open and psu outside of the case. What I found is pretty wierd. The PSU fan is pulling air from the back and exhausting from the fan. And the CPU fan is exhaust as well. They were competing on exhausting air. I am wondering where I made a mistake building the pc but the fan blades are built this way, what do you think I should do? Just reversing the PSU to exhaust from top, should keep my pc cool enough to work properly I think. I would appreciate any advice.


So it's not trivial, but you could open the PSU and flip the fan if you wanted to use it to exhaust the CPU hot air. This could void the warranty... Check the manual? If there are no warranty seals, you could always just flip it back if you needed to RMA. Your call.

As it is, you could flip the PSU and let it do it's own thing. You could also have the CPU fan blow down and let the PSU add to that. The air coming through the PSU probably won't be very hot... Maybe 40C (check reviews)? The increased air flow might help more than the extra heat hurts. But you'd probably need to add a small exhaust fan at that point. Some info on that in the last few pages of the thread.


----------



## uacar

So after testin the tempratures with the psu fan pointing up, I switched the psu back to the original position and the CPU and mobo tempratures dropped at least 5*C. I will keep it this way and maybe add a small fan like you said. Thank you very much for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## m45y4y4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdesign*
> 
> Glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are any atx cover that is not an atx to sfx converter, unfortunately you have to make it yourself to suit your need. If there are no mechanics that works with metal plate (aluminum/steel) around you, you can use acrylic instead. It's quite sturdy (min. 2mm thickness if you want to screw something on it). Below are some of my past experiments with atx cover both with acrylic and aluminum.
> 
> 
> Ah the hyper 212, everyone's favourite, and now you can put it on this case


kak...bisikin donk detail ukuran Layout sama lubang buat bautnya,jadi ada ide juga bikin yg kyk gituan...kalo bikinya make plat buat nomer kendaraan pasti bisa deh


----------



## azdesign

CPU block =
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m45y4y4*
> 
> kak...bisikin donk detail ukuran Layout sama lubang buat bautnya,jadi ada ide juga bikin yg kyk gituan...kalo bikinya make plat buat nomer kendaraan pasti bisa deh


Sorry, I forgot where I put the corel file, all the measurements were there. All I remember that there were 2 different hole diameter measurements;
1.5mm for screws that connects the case into panel, and 2mm for holes that goes directly to PSU's screw holes.

It's actually not that hard to make one yourself, you even don't have to measure it manually. This is how I do it:
1. Download google sketchup
2. Find free 3d model of ATX and SFX PSU
3. Create new sketchup project, use metric
4. Import both models and align them; use top view
5. create a 2d plane based on the hole locations projected from 3d models.
5.5 (optional) print it in paper 1:1 and match them against the case. Do some calibration to match the case perfectly.
6. when you're done, hide the 3d models, only export the 2d model into format accepted by laser cutting company. Or, print it 1:1 on stickers then cut it yourself.*
*i exported them into corel format so it can be readable and processed by the certain laser cutting company.

I know it isn't quite clear especially if you never tried 3d modelling/cad before. You will need to learn the basic of operating the software and make some basic models.


Spoiler: If you really want it



I can sell it to you via popular local e-commerce platform of your choice; knowing that we both live in the same country.


----------



## Simeon

Thanks for the help. I should be picking up the case and PSU next week, and we'll see how we go!


----------



## Max78

Hi all,

I'm looking to get one of these cases for a build and plan to change the PSU location.

can someone tell me the bottom to top inside clearance please?


----------



## Kikuichi

Good day to all in this group!

I'm currently new here in this site. I once made a PC but I built it within a Lan Box (Coolermaster HUF XB Evo). It's my first time on building in a SFF case and was planning to build a PC for gaming and for professional work using the Silverstone Sugo SG13 Mini-ITX Case.

Games I would be playing are mostly FPS Games (I.e Overwatch, PUBG, CS:Go), some MOBA games (I.e HoN, LoL, Batterite) and RPG Games (I.e Diablo 3, etc.). For my work, I would probably do Photoshop.

Hoping for an advice particularly on the parts I was planning to buy to create the PC. I currently work in Qatar and decided to create a PC rather than buying a Laptop in which it won't cost me as much as a Laptop does. I will be posting the website I'll be buying my parts with for reference.

Parts are as follows:

1) *Motherboard* - GIGABYTE GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI (AMD/Ryzen AM4/B350/RGB Fusion/HDMI/DP/M.2/SATA/USB 3.1 Type-A/Wifi/Mini ITX/DDR4 Motherboard) - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/5670479/s/gigabyte-ga-ab350n-gaming-wifi-amd-ryzen-motherboard?sku=B073PWKSP6&store=store&p-key=0601

2) *Processor* - AMD Ryzen 3 1300X Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler -
https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/5793398/s/amd-ryzen-3-1300x-desktop-processor-with-wraith-stealth-cooler-yd130xbbaebox?sku=B0741DLVL7&store=store&p-key=0601

3) *PSU* - FSP Dagger 600W Mini ITX Solution / SFX 12V / Micro ATX 80 Plus Gold Certified Full Modular VR / 4K Ready Gaming Power Supply - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/search/index/view/product/B06ZYW972S/s/FSP-Dagger-600W-Mini-ITX-Solution---SFX-12V---Micro-ATX-80-Plus-Gold-Certified-Full-Modular-VR---4K-Ready-Gami/store/store/kk/dp

4) *GPU* - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition 4GB GDDR5 Super Compact Gaming Graphics Card - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/3191921/s/zotac-geforce-gtx-1050-mini-2gb-gddr5-displayport-128-bit-pci-e-graphic-card-zt-p10500a-10l?sku=B01M27X994&store=store&p-key=0601

5) *Replacement CPU Fan* - Cryorig C7 CR-C7A Top Flow CPU Heatsink 47mm SFF Mini ITX - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/1075543/s/cryorig-c7-47mm-tall-sff-mini-itx-cpu-heatsink?sku=B0177GTV9U&store=store&p-key=0601#prettyPhoto
(Note: I dunno if this has a bracket applicable for the motherboard i chose, hoping for a clarification for this one)

6) *CPU Fan Intake* - Noctua SSO2 Bearing Fan Retail Cooling NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/152676/s/noctua-sso2-bearing-fan-retail-cooling-nf-a14-ippc-3000-pwm?sku=B00KFCRF1A&store=store&p-key=0601

7) *RAM* - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit - Black - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/687355/s/corsair-vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-pc4-24000-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b?sku=B0134EW7G8&store=store&p-key=0601

8) *SSD* (Note: I'm not particularly sure what to choose between SATA or NVMe so I'll be posting two options and wait for suggestion on which is better)
*NVMe* - Samsung 960 EVO Series - 250GB PCIe NVMe - M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V6E250BW) - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/2665644/s/samsung-960-evo-series-250gb-pcie-nvme-m-2-internal-ssd-mz-v6e250bw?sku=B01LYFKX41&store=store&p-key=0601
*SATA* - Samsung 850 PRO - 256GB - 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/72370/s/samsung-850-pro-128gb-2-5-inch-sata-iii-internal-ssd-mz-7ke128bw?sku=B00LMXBOP4&store=store&p-key=0601#prettyPhoto

I didn't choose a water cooling build due to the reason i will be transporting it between countries. Also parts are ridiculously expensive here in Qatar that is why the only GPU i was planning to buy is a 1050 Ti only and if ever I may be going back to my home country, I was planning to upgrade it to 1080 Ti.

Hoping for an advice on this one.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kikuichi*
> 
> Good day to all in this group!
> 
> I'm currently new here in this site. I once made a PC but I built it within a Lan Box (Coolermaster HUF XB Evo). It's my first time on building in a SFF case and was planning to build a PC for gaming and for professional work using the Silverstone Sugo SG13 Mini-ITX Case.
> 
> Games I would be playing are mostly FPS Games (I.e Overwatch, PUBG, CS:Go), some MOBA games (I.e HoN, LoL, Batterite) and RPG Games (I.e Diablo 3, etc.). For my work, I would probably do Photoshop.
> 
> Hoping for an advice particularly on the parts I was planning to buy to create the PC. I currently work in Qatar and decided to create a PC rather than buying a Laptop in which it won't cost me as much as a Laptop does. I will be posting the website I'll be buying my parts with for reference.
> 
> Parts are as follows:
> 
> 1) *Motherboard* - GIGABYTE GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI (AMD/Ryzen AM4/B350/RGB Fusion/HDMI/DP/M.2/SATA/USB 3.1 Type-A/Wifi/Mini ITX/DDR4 Motherboard) - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/5670479/s/gigabyte-ga-ab350n-gaming-wifi-amd-ryzen-motherboard?sku=B073PWKSP6&store=store&p-key=0601
> 
> 2) *Processor* - AMD Ryzen 3 1300X Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler -
> https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/5793398/s/amd-ryzen-3-1300x-desktop-processor-with-wraith-stealth-cooler-yd130xbbaebox?sku=B0741DLVL7&store=store&p-key=0601
> 
> 3) *PSU* - FSP Dagger 600W Mini ITX Solution / SFX 12V / Micro ATX 80 Plus Gold Certified Full Modular VR / 4K Ready Gaming Power Supply - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/search/index/view/product/B06ZYW972S/s/FSP-Dagger-600W-Mini-ITX-Solution---SFX-12V---Micro-ATX-80-Plus-Gold-Certified-Full-Modular-VR---4K-Ready-Gami/store/store/kk/dp
> 
> 4) *GPU* - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition 4GB GDDR5 Super Compact Gaming Graphics Card - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/3191921/s/zotac-geforce-gtx-1050-mini-2gb-gddr5-displayport-128-bit-pci-e-graphic-card-zt-p10500a-10l?sku=B01M27X994&store=store&p-key=0601
> 
> 5) *Replacement CPU Fan* - Cryorig C7 CR-C7A Top Flow CPU Heatsink 47mm SFF Mini ITX - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/1075543/s/cryorig-c7-47mm-tall-sff-mini-itx-cpu-heatsink?sku=B0177GTV9U&store=store&p-key=0601#prettyPhoto
> (Note: I dunno if this has a bracket applicable for the motherboard i chose, hoping for a clarification for this one)
> 
> 6) *CPU Fan Intake* - Noctua SSO2 Bearing Fan Retail Cooling NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/152676/s/noctua-sso2-bearing-fan-retail-cooling-nf-a14-ippc-3000-pwm?sku=B00KFCRF1A&store=store&p-key=0601
> 
> 7) *RAM* - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit - Black - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/687355/s/corsair-vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-pc4-24000-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b?sku=B0134EW7G8&store=store&p-key=0601
> 
> 8) *SSD* (Note: I'm not particularly sure what to choose between SATA or NVMe so I'll be posting two options and wait for suggestion on which is better)
> *NVMe* - Samsung 960 EVO Series - 250GB PCIe NVMe - M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V6E250BW) - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/2665644/s/samsung-960-evo-series-250gb-pcie-nvme-m-2-internal-ssd-mz-v6e250bw?sku=B01LYFKX41&store=store&p-key=0601
> *SATA* - Samsung 850 PRO - 256GB - 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - https://www.ubuy.qa/en/catalog/product/view/id/72370/s/samsung-850-pro-128gb-2-5-inch-sata-iii-internal-ssd-mz-7ke128bw?sku=B00LMXBOP4&store=store&p-key=0601#prettyPhoto
> 
> I didn't choose a water cooling build due to the reason i will be transporting it between countries. Also parts are ridiculously expensive here in Qatar that is why the only GPU i was planning to buy is a 1050 Ti only and if ever I may be going back to my home country, I was planning to upgrade it to 1080 Ti.
> 
> Hoping for an advice on this one.


I'd suggest getting a different motherboard as the Gigabyte B350 itx's layout is pretty bad. The SATA, USB and 24-pin power sockets are on the exhaust vent side of the SG13 when installed. This will make thermals worse, especially when you are using an air cooler. The Cryorig C7 isn't particular powerful anyway.

600W is also way overkill for your build. A Corsair SF450 will do nicely (although it does not come with SFX-ATX bracket).

Also, I'd still recommend getting a closed loop water cooler/AIO for SG13. You will get better temps and thus noise. You can even use a 140mm one since you are using a very short GPU. Companies ship prebuilts PCs with AIO everyday, so I don't see why air transport will be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to get one of these cases for a build and plan to change the PSU location.
> 
> can someone tell me the bottom to top inside clearance please?


About 171mm.


----------



## Kikuichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nationarmy*
> 
> I'd suggest getting a different motherboard as the Gigabyte B350 itx's layout is pretty bad. The SATA, USB and 24-pin power sockets are on the exhaust vent side of the SG13 when installed. This will make thermals worse, especially when you are using an air cooler. The Cryorig C7 isn't particular powerful anyway.
> 
> 600W is also way overkill for your build. A Corsair SF450 will do nicely (although it does not come with SFX-ATX bracket).
> 
> Also, I'd still recommend getting a closed loop water cooler/AIO for SG13. You will get better temps and thus noise. You can even use a 140mm one since you are using a very short GPU. Companies ship prebuilts PCs with AIO everyday, so I don't see why air transport will be a problem.
> About 171mm.


Thanks for the response *7nationarmy*.

The reason for a big PSU is for future upgrade of my GPU.
Also I was worried about creating it with a water cooled radiator due to TSA restrictions upon check-in through airports.

Will be updating the list prior to your suggestion for the final parts that I will be buying.
There are limited shops that sells computer parts here in Qatar.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to get one of these cases for a build and plan to change the PSU location.
> 
> can someone tell me the bottom to top inside clearance please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kikuichi*
> 
> Thanks for the response *7nationarmy*.
> 
> The reason for a big PSU is for future upgrade of my GPU.
> Also I was worried about creating it with a water cooled radiator due to TSA restrictions upon check-in through airports.
> 
> Will be updating the list prior to your suggestion for the final parts that I will be buying.
> There are limited shops that sells computer parts here in Qatar.


AIO will be fine if you put the PC in luggage. Cabin carry-on then might be an issue. If you want to stick to air cooling, why not invest in a better one like the Noctua NH-L9x65 AM4? Quieter and cooler. Would last you longer as well if you upgrade you CPU in the future.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nationarmy*
> 
> AIO will be fine if you put the PC in luggage. Cabin carry-on then might be an issue. If you want to stick to air cooling, why not invest in a better one like the Noctua NH-L9x65 AM4? Quieter and cooler. Would last you longer as well if you upgrade you CPU in the future.


Yeah, that little Noctua is probably the best choice for air coolers in this case. Since you're going with SSDs, I'd take out the HDD tray and stick a honkin big 140mm case fan on the front, get a bunch of air pushing into the little case to help the CPU cooler as much as possible.


----------



## Max78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nationarmy*
> 
> I'd suggest getting a different motherboard as the Gigabyte B350 itx's layout is pretty bad. The SATA, USB and 24-pin power sockets are on the exhaust vent side of the SG13 when installed. This will make thermals worse, especially when you are using an air cooler. The Cryorig C7 isn't particular powerful anyway.
> 
> 600W is also way overkill for your build. A Corsair SF450 will do nicely (although it does not come with SFX-ATX bracket).
> 
> Also, I'd still recommend getting a closed loop water cooler/AIO for SG13. You will get better temps and thus noise. You can even use a 140mm one since you are using a very short GPU. Companies ship prebuilts PCs with AIO everyday, so I don't see why air transport will be a problem.
> About 171mm.


Awesome, thanks for the measurement!!!

I got all my stuff on order, now I cant wait to start cutting away!!!


----------



## Max78

Got my case and started my build!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1645367/r7-1700-rx580-sugo-sg13b-q-build#post_26543642


----------



## carlskie86

need some expert advice building with this case..

i already have sg13b
gtx 1080 FE
planning to get ryzen5 1600x

what board, cpu cooler, psu should i get?

i was eyeing on gigabyte ab350n wifi but someone said it was a bad board for this case on previous post


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlskie86*
> 
> need some expert advice building with this case..
> 
> i already have sg13b
> gtx 1080 FE
> planning to get ryzen5 1600x
> 
> what board, cpu cooler, psu should i get?


Without guidance on price, I'll assume from your current high end components, you're looking high end.

So your board will be an X370 itx board, which from reputable manufacturers should be either the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 or the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-I GAMING AM4.

The cooler will be any 120mm AIO. Probably dual fan since you have a blower GPU and won't have anything else at the front of the case. Could fit two 25mm fans and up to a 40mm rad in the front stock, or up to a 50mm rad with a bit of case mod. Corsair's H75 (25mm rad) and H80iv2 (50mm rad) are good respective examples (although neither support AM4 yet). Many manufacturers to choose from there... I haven't built AM4 so hopefully someone else has some good research feedback here. Don't actually see many options yet... Can't find an AIO 120 with a 50mm rad and AM4 support at all. You could use EK's new MLC system which would be amazing, but very expensive ($230USD for cpu module and 120mm rad module, not including a second fan).

I love SFX(-L) PSU's in this case. They make building so much easier. It's hard to make specific recommendations, but around 400W on the low end, up to 800W to maximize efficiency (which peaks around 50 to 60 percent of peak load for most PSU's). Pick efficiency based on your budget. Silverstone and Corsair are favorite's for SFX. You have huge selection for ATX, although Seasonic and Silverstone (Corsair too recently I believe) have done a really good job with wattage density, keeping high end supplies at a low 120-140mm length. I built with Silverstone's recent Sx800-lti, which is largely overkill, but amazing.


----------



## carlskie86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Without guidance on price, I'll assume from your current high end components, you're looking high end.
> 
> So your board will be an X370 itx board, which from reputable manufacturers should be either the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 or the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-I GAMING AM4.
> 
> The cooler will be any 120mm AIO. Probably dual fan since you have a blower GPU and won't have anything else at the front of the case. Could fit two 25mm fans and up to a 40mm rad in the front stock, or up to a 50mm rad with a bit of case mod. Corsair's H75 (25mm rad) and H80iv2 (50mm rad) are good respective examples (although neither support AM4 yet). Many manufacturers to choose from there... I haven't built AM4 so hopefully someone else has some good research feedback here. Don't actually see many options yet... Can't find an AIO 120 with a 50mm rad and AM4 support at all. You could use EK's new MLC system which would be amazing, but very expensive ($230USD for cpu module and 120mm rad module, not including a second fan).
> 
> I love SFX(-L) PSU's in this case. They make building so much easier. It's hard to make specific recommendations, but around 400W on the low end, up to 800W to maximize efficiency (which peaks around 50 to 60 percent of peak load for most PSU's). Pick efficiency based on your budget. Silverstone and Corsair are favorite's for SFX. You have huge selection for ATX, although Seasonic and Silverstone (Corsair too recently I believe) have done a really good job with wattage density, keeping high end supplies at a low 120-140mm length. I built with Silverstone's recent Sx800-lti, which is largely overkill, but amazing.


Thanks for understanding yes budget is flexible as im buying parts by parts if i have the money

And yes if im choosing the fatality x370 board i cant use the h75 will the h60 sufface which support am4? Upon checking the corsair website it needs a bracket for am4 support.

Or going for the gigabyte ab350n wifi board is also good?


----------



## Max78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlskie86*
> 
> need some expert advice building with this case..
> 
> i already have sg13b
> gtx 1080 FE
> planning to get ryzen5 1600x
> 
> what board, cpu cooler, psu should i get?
> 
> i was eyeing on gigabyte ab350n wifi but someone said it was a bad board for this case on previous post


After reading all the reviews I came to the conclusion that the best board for the money is the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX, 8 phase power for the CPU and overclocks good. The ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX is great as well, but there really isnt much difference other than the chipset and I have no idea what difference that makes.

There are a couple reason why. One of the biggest is that memory is currently stupid expensive, and I could get 16gb of 3200mhz memory for $189, everything else was over $220. It's also on the memory QVL. Patriot Viper 4 PV416G320C6K. It can also support memory up to 3433mhz, and we all know Ryzen scales better with memory. It has in my opinion one of the better board layouts, it also comes with a pretty good wireless card as well.

When I installed everything it just worked, absolutely no drama. Selected XMP profile 2 and 3200mhz and again it just worked, without a bios update as well.

not sure on the CPU cooler as I am using the stocker, a SFX PSU will give you quite a bit more room for airflow but they can be pricey, and you will need an adapter because the SG13 is for a full size PSU.


----------



## carlskie86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NADRIGOL*
> 
> Without guidance on price, I'll assume from your current high end components, you're looking high end.
> 
> So your board will be an X370 itx board, which from reputable manufacturers should be either the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 or the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-I GAMING AM4.
> 
> The cooler will be any 120mm AIO. Probably dual fan since you have a blower GPU and won't have anything else at the front of the case. Could fit two 25mm fans and up to a 40mm rad in the front stock, or up to a 50mm rad with a bit of case mod. Corsair's H75 (25mm rad) and H80iv2 (50mm rad) are good respective examples (although neither support AM4 yet). Many manufacturers to choose from there... I haven't built AM4 so hopefully someone else has some good research feedback here. Don't actually see many options yet... Can't find an AIO 120 with a 50mm rad and AM4 support at all. You could use EK's new MLC system which would be amazing, but very expensive ($230USD for cpu module and 120mm rad module, not including a second fan).
> 
> I love SFX(-L) PSU's in this case. They make building so much easier. It's hard to make specific recommendations, but around 400W on the low end, up to 800W to maximize efficiency (which peaks around 50 to 60 percent of peak load for most PSU's). Pick efficiency based on your budget. Silverstone and Corsair are favorite's for SFX. You have huge selection for ATX, although Seasonic and Silverstone (Corsair too recently I believe) have done a really good job with wattage density, keeping high end supplies at a low 120-140mm length. I built with Silverstone's recent Sx800-lti, which is largely overkill, but amazing.


thank you so much for all the inputs.. upon checking on the corsair website the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 only needs an AM4 bracket for h75 AIO but the h60 is compatible with the existing AMD bracket out of the box. should i option out for an h60?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78*
> 
> After reading all the reviews I came to the conclusion that the best board for the money is the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX, 8 phase power for the CPU and overclocks good. The ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX is great as well, but there really isnt much difference other than the chipset and I have no idea what difference that makes.


thanks so what board should i get? ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX 8 phase? instead of the regular ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX?


----------



## Max78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlskie86*
> 
> thank you so much for all the inputs.. upon checking on the corsair website the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 only needs an AM4 bracket for h75 AIO but the h60 is compatible with the existing AMD bracket out of the box. should i option out for an h60?
> thanks so what board should i get? ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX 8 phase? instead of the regular ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX?


I was saying the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX has an 8 phase power design, which is a little bit better than the other brand boards, it also seems to overclock well.

I would research the difference between the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX and the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX and go from there. They both seem like a good solid pick.


----------



## carlskie86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78*
> 
> I was saying the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX has an 8 phase power design, which is a little bit better than the other brand boards, it also seems to overclock well.
> 
> I would research the difference between the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX and the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX and go from there. They both seem like a good solid pick.


Ok thanks i ordered the ab350 instead of the x370..

Thank you again.


----------



## NADRIGOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlskie86*
> 
> Ok thanks i ordered the ab350 instead of the x370..
> 
> Thank you again.


This seems like the right call with more research. The differences between the chipsets seem quite small.

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2763-amd-chipset-comparison-x370-b350-a320

I don't know if a single feature difference made it's way to these two boards. Their spec sheets seem entirely identical. The X may support PCI bifurcation while the B does not, but that's incredibly niche. Probably comes down to some small, largely inconsequential bios differences.


----------



## Signaturisti

Can the front panel in B-Q (solid frontpanel) version be taken apart somehow? I'd like to reuse the little "tabs" through which the front panel is screwed into the case and maybe also the ones on top, because that way I could attach a new frontpanel more easily. It would be enough if the "frame" could be taken off... or do I just have to dremel it off? I don't mind dremeling, but always better to ask beforehand if it's easily taken apart. I do have a heatgun if that's needed.


----------



## Max78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signaturisti*
> 
> Can the front panel in B-Q (solid frontpanel) version be taken apart somehow? I'd like to reuse the little "tabs" through which the front panel is screwed into the case and maybe also the ones on top, because that way I could attach a new frontpanel more easily. It would be enough if the "frame" could be taken off... or do I just have to dremel it off? I don't mind dremeling, but always better to ask beforehand if it's easily taken apart. I do have a heatgun if that's needed.


I'm sure it can be taken apart, looking at the front panel it is indeed 2 separate pieces, The frame is separate from the aesthetic "brushed" front panel. It's most likely glued together.

I thought I had a picture of it but I don't, I will try to take one tonight if you don't get a response from someone else.


----------



## HuLkY

Hi guys, I already have my SG13 white, I just love the case, I wanted to consult you about a small thing, I am going for a GPU upgrade, would the Titan XP SW Edition fit? or I will need to drill a place for it in the front mesh?


----------



## j1bby

Hi, Silvertstone state on their website that the maximum supported length for a graphics card is 10.5", and looking at the specification for your graphics card on the Nvidia website, the specs state the length is 10.72". Judging by a build Linus did he mentioned a titan X (10.5") barely fits, so I would assume that you would need to make an opening, hope this helps, links provided below.





https://www.nvidia.co.uk/geforce/products/10series/star-wars-galactic-empire-titan-xp-collectors-edition/
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuLkY*
> 
> Hi guys, I already have my SG13 white, I just love the case, I wanted to consult you about a small thing, I am going for a GPU upgrade, would the Titan XP SW Edition fit? or I will need to drill a place for it in the front mesh?


Yes... sort of. You'll have to trim and cut off some bits here and there so the back end can poke out into the plastic front part.


----------



## jkiejr

*acrylic top or side mod*

looking to get a sugo sg13 and put a window on top or on the side where the graphics card is. i know the psu will block some of the top, just trying to have a view of the system i put together and make use of my led strips from the build i am compacting. anyone done this before and have any tips or tricks.


----------



## Max78

With the stock SG13 configuration a window on top of the case will give you a view of the PSU and the mess of cables that come out of it, thats about it. A solid window on the side where the GPU is will block the only vent keeping it cool.

in its stock configuration this case is not a "display" oriented case. 

I modified my case so the PSU is in front of the case, that allowed me to free up a ton of room to have a half decent air cooling setup. 

I would post pics but they all disappeared with the new site. . .










Here is my build thread if you are interested. 

https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/sg13-front-mount-psu-build-stupid-pic-heavy.6329/


----------



## jkiejr

Max78 said:


> With the stock SG13 configuration a window on top of the case will give you a view of the PSU and the mess of cables that come out of it, thats about it. A solid window on the side where the GPU is will block the only vent keeping it cool.
> 
> in its stock configuration this case is not a "display" oriented case.
> 
> I modified my case so the PSU is in front of the case, that allowed me to free up a ton of room to have a half decent air cooling setup.
> 
> I would post pics but they all disappeared with the new site. . .
> 
> http://u.cubeupload.com/Max78/024.jpg
> 
> Here is my build thread if you are interested.
> 
> https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/sg13-front-mount-psu-build-stupid-pic-heavy.6329/


Ok thanks. Don't know if i can ask for recommendations in here but looking for super compact case that i would be able to see some of my components and possibly light up with my leds


----------



## HuLkY

j1bby said:


> Hi, Silvertstone state on their website that the maximum supported length for a graphics card is 10.5", and looking at the specification for your graphics card on the Nvidia website, the specs state the length is 10.72". Judging by a build Linus did he mentioned a titan X (10.5") barely fits, so I would assume that you would need to make an opening, hope this helps, links provided below.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MjDJNwAANwA?t=10m57s
> https://www.nvidia.co.uk/geforce/pr...-galactic-empire-titan-xp-collectors-edition/
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536


Thank you so much, I think I will go to the SW Edition and try to manage it out somehow.

I want to get this cooler, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E5XNPFY , do you think It would fit without blocking the long GPU clearance?


----------



## HuLkY

Blze001 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *HuLkY*
> 
> Hi guys, I already have my SG13 white, I just love the case, I wanted to consult you about a small thing, I am going for a GPU upgrade, would the Titan XP SW Edition fit? or I will need to drill a place for it in the front mesh?
> 
> 
> Yes... sort of. You'll have to trim and cut off some bits here and there so the back end can poke out into the plastic front part.


I am already considering doing so, maybe trim the plastic part leaving only the front mesh there for air breathing.


----------



## battleponcho

I have not been up to date on what was the longest gpu that can fit in our case but this one may be it. Sold off my rx 580 at a profit and received a Asus GTX 670 2gb DCII from a coworker. I was thankful and thought I would need to get the dremel out to fit it in but it just barely fit as is. According to newegg the measurements of the card are 10.7" x 5.4" x 1.7"

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121637

I had more trouble fitting in my rx580 which was shorter but wider and higher. The gtx 670 seems like a relatively thin and low card which may have given me the clearance in the length because of not being in the way of the front face of the case.


----------



## oneleaf

I am planning to do a Coffee Lake (probably i3-8100) in this case. I will not be needing a graphics card, and plan to get by with just an M.2 stick for storage (so no drive tray needed).

Since I will not be needing much wattage, I am considering a PicoPSU. With the PSU area opened up, I am wondering if I can fit a Cryorig H7. Has anyone done it?

Silverstone states a 61mm CPU cooler max height. And an ATX PSU is 86mm. Together, that comes out to 147mm. 

A Cryorig H7 is 145mm, which on paper sounds like it would fit. If anyone has done this and can confirm, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Signaturisti

oneleaf said:


> Since I will not be needing much wattage, I am considering a PicoPSU. With the PSU area opened up, I am wondering if I can fit a Cryorig H7. Has anyone done it?
> 
> Silverstone states a 61mm CPU cooler max height. And an ATX PSU is 86mm. Together, that comes out to 147mm.
> 
> A Cryorig H7 is 145mm, which on paper sounds like it would fit. If anyone has done this and can confirm, I would really appreciate it!


Its been done and possibly posted in this thread around last summer

imgur.com/ZdhNtxV


----------



## Max78

oneleaf said:


> I am planning to do a Coffee Lake (probably i3-8100) in this case. I will not be needing a graphics card, and plan to get by with just an M.2 stick for storage (so no drive tray needed).
> 
> Since I will not be needing much wattage, I am considering a PicoPSU. With the PSU area opened up, I am wondering if I can fit a Cryorig H7. Has anyone done it?
> 
> Silverstone states a 61mm CPU cooler max height. And an ATX PSU is 86mm. Together, that comes out to 147mm.
> 
> A Cryorig H7 is 145mm, which on paper sounds like it would fit. If anyone has done this and can confirm, I would really appreciate it!



It should fit but I'm a little confused. You want to put an H7 heatsink on a locked 8100, why not just use the stock heatsink supplied?


----------



## Blze001

Max78 said:


> It should fit but I'm a little confused. You want to put an H7 heatsink on a locked 8100, why not just use the stock heatsink supplied?


I mean, even if it's locked, the H7 will keep it cooler and will probably not have to spin the fan as fast.


----------



## oneleaf

Signaturisti said:


> Its been done and possibly posted in this thread around last summer
> 
> imgur.com/ZdhNtxV


Thanks! Really glad it will work.



Max78 said:


> It should fit but I'm a little confused. You want to put an H7 heatsink on a locked 8100, why not just use the stock heatsink supplied?


I want to make this a really quiet case. I am going to use a 140mm case fan and wanted to also use the Cryorig so I can keep things cool without spinning the fans too much.


----------



## Max78

Blze001 said:


> I mean, even if it's locked, the H7 will keep it cooler and will probably not have to spin the fan as fast.



I understand that, but the CPU will continue to work with the stock cooler long after the system becomes obsolete. Just seems like an odd area to invest $35, maybe use that to get a slightly bigger SSD, or slightly faster RAM?

Unless they plan to keep the case and upgrade CPUs later down the road?


----------



## Max78

oneleaf said:


> Thanks! Really glad it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make this a really quiet case. I am going to use a 140mm case fan and wanted to also use the Cryorig so I can keep things cool without spinning the fans too much.



Aah, ok. Super silent build! Makes sense now. :thumb:


----------



## styygeli

Has there been any contenders for SG13 in the same size category? The front panel is almost coming off of mine (those plastic tabs...) so I'm thinking if I could move my install to a different case...


----------



## Max78

I was informed of the Raijintek Metis after I modified my case to a similar layout. . . 

It slightly larger than the SG13, but has a much better layout and cooling. It's also aluminum!

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## styygeli

I'll have to check the specs but looks promising!


----------



## SilverStone

If you are OK moving up a size class to 13 ~ 14 liters (SG13 is 11 liters), our SG08-Lite could be another choice:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=484

It has a super-thick 10mm aluminum front panel that will probably never come off of the case.


----------



## clannagh

Any thoughts on using a modified SFX bracket to move the PSU right and make room for an exhaust fan (or even slim 240mm AIO) on the left side of case ? Something like this photoshopped mockup:


----------



## azdesign

oneleaf said:


> I am planning to do a Coffee Lake (probably i3-8100) in this case. I will not be needing a graphics card, and plan to get by with just an M.2 stick for storage (so no drive tray needed).
> 
> Since I will not be needing much wattage, I am considering a PicoPSU. With the PSU area opened up, I am wondering if I can fit a Cryorig H7. Has anyone done it?
> 
> Silverstone states a 61mm CPU cooler max height. And an ATX PSU is 86mm. Together, that comes out to 147mm.
> 
> A Cryorig H7 is 145mm, which on paper sounds like it would fit. If anyone has done this and can confirm, I would really appreciate it!


- only z chipset available on sale right now. You're paying premium for z itx boards for a locked i3.
- you don't need gpu right? You should go with intel nucs or similar mini pc. They're much smaller, cheaper, some have fanless solution and mostly support m.2



Max78 said:


> I was informed of the Raijintek Metis after I modified my case to a similar layout. . .
> 
> It slightly larger than the SG13, but has a much better layout and cooling. It's also aluminum!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


That case would be better if they drill some holes on top or even better, fan slot to let the hot air outside. GPU temps will surely suffer.
--edit
they have metis plus, which introduce top ventilation for gpu



clannagh said:


> Any thoughts on using a modified SFX bracket to move the PSU right and make room for an exhaust fan (or even slim 240mm AIO) on the left side of case ? Something like this photoshopped mockup:


- 240mm radiator (along with the caps) will not fit inside unless you make hole on front-part of the case, just like the hole intended for long gpu.
- If it does fit after some mod, you need to put you PSU vertically on front and atx psu will no longer fits. More modding works.
- 140mm thick rads perform better (nepton 140XL) than most regular thickness 240mm rads both with push-pull fan.
- you should go for elite 130, it can be modded to fit 280mm radiator if you fancy big radiator.


----------



## clannagh

azdesign said:


> - 240mm radiator (along with the caps) will not fit inside unless you make hole on front-part of the case, just like the hole intended for long gpu.
> - If it does fit after some mod, you need to put you PSU vertically on front and atx psu will no longer fits. More modding works.
> - 140mm thick rads perform better (nepton 140XL) than most regular thickness 240mm rads both with push-pull fan.
> - you should go for elite 130, it can be modded to fit 280mm radiator if you fancy big radiator.


Nepton 140XL is EOL and not available here anymore. 
Has any one fitted a Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 140 ? If so did it require any modifications?

There is a guy at work here with a 3D printer so I might try a custom SFX mount moving the PSU very slightly more to the left (looking from the front) in the ATX hole to make more room for a case fan anyway. Potentially even having the PSU poke out the back 10 mm or so Elite 110 style to get a touch more airflow in the case. See what happens this is all very much in the ultra early planning stage.


----------



## azdesign

clannagh said:


> Nepton 140XL is EOL and not available here anymore.
> Has any one fitted a Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 140 ? If so did it require any modifications?
> 
> There is a guy at work here with a 3D printer so I might try a custom SFX mount moving the PSU very slightly more to the left (looking from the front) in the ATX hole to make more room for a case fan anyway. Potentially even having the PSU poke out the back 10 mm or so Elite 110 style to get a touch more airflow in the case. See what happens this is all very much in the ultra early planning stage.


Nzxt kraken x41/x42 is also a good choice for single 140mm aio. And yes using both 140mm and long gpu requires some mods. The thing about putting case fans on side they might not fit depending on your motherboard layout. The cables might get in the way, unless you're using slim fans. There are 2 ways putting case fans on side; by using custom bracket that holds the fan, or fit the fan directly on the case cover. The latter is not recommended because removing and inserting case cover will be much trickier. I tried that before. Check out my mods, browse my uploaded files in this thread, hopefully those can give you some inspiration.


----------



## Blze001

clannagh said:


> Any thoughts on using a modified SFX bracket to move the PSU right and make room for an exhaust fan (or even slim 240mm AIO) on the left side of case ? Something like this photoshopped mockup:


Good idea. I have one of those 12mm Scythe fans acting as an exhaust in that same spot right now, it wedges in almost like it was made to fit there. A thicker one would probably be great.


----------



## clannagh

A couple of other random thoughts (though I am unlikely to pursue either of these options at present) .

1. It seems likely a Corsair H5 would fit if you used a Silverstone PP08 to relocate a SFX PSU to the top of the case. You would need to add some more cooling holes to the solid area in the rear of the sg13 above the motherboard as the vents in the pp08 are likely insufficient. Whether this is any benefit over air cooling is debatable.

2. Removing the front USB and mic/headphone assembly to make room and then mounting a 140mm AIO centred on the current 120mm mount position (120-140 adapter ?) would possibly allow fitting a 140mm AIO while retaining a full length GPU.


----------



## ibarraisma

*third party gpu cooler*

Hello Everyone, soon i'll be a happy sg13 owner. I know thermals aren't optimal, but with some tweaks this things can be improved. BUT, the GPU could be the most punished hardware if i install an AIO in the front, so i'd like to install an Arctic Accelero twin turbo III to the gpu. I don't know if it'll fit, has anyone tried it? 

https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html 

https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysi...II/tech_data/Accelero_Twin_Turbo_III_T04a.jpg

thanks!


----------



## agc1979

*Aftermarket GPU cooler*



ibarraisma said:


> Hello Everyone, soon i'll be a happy sg13 owner. I know thermals aren't optimal, but with some tweaks this things can be improved. BUT, the GPU could be the most punished hardware if i install an AIO in the front, so i'd like to install an Arctic Accelero twin turbo III to the gpu. I don't know if it'll fit, has anyone tried it?
> 
> https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html
> 
> https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysi...II/tech_data/Accelero_Twin_Turbo_III_T04a.jpg
> 
> thanks!


I've tried attaching two 92mm Noctua A9 pwm fans in place of the crappy shroud on the Asus RX480 Dual OC graphics card. Much better noise levels and temps are down by 10 degrees C - power temp/vrm temps have dropped the most! Only issue is the card depth/thickness has gone from 43mm to 50mm! The Sugo SG13 is a fantastic little case, very challenging but also rewarding. The introduction of the Noctua fans only made things more challenging. I resorted to trimming the fan case down by 5mm but the rotar blade housing is in fact 22mm so my mod only trimmed 3mm. This was enough for the case cover to just about fit over the case. I can't screw it in as this would pay up against the fans. I can't find any info on what is the acceptable depth/thickness maximum but I believe 47mm is too much, it maybe 45mm (so you can get complete closure of the case lid). I'm no authority on the Sugo SG13 but there are guys on here who are very knowledgeable. Sorry for the long winded answer but to summarise, if the addition of the Aerocool aftermarket fan brings the total depth/thickness to 47mm or more then I'd say you'd have to use the case as open air.


----------



## agc1979

*Aftermarket GPU cooler*



ibarraisma said:


> Hello Everyone, soon i'll be a happy sg13 owner. I know thermals aren't optimal, but with some tweaks this things can be improved. BUT, the GPU could be the most punished hardware if i install an AIO in the front, so i'd like to install an Arctic Accelero twin turbo III to the gpu. I don't know if it'll fit, has anyone tried it?
> 
> https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html
> 
> https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysi...got the photo attachments in my previous post


----------



## ibarraisma

agc1979 said:


> Forgot the photo attachments in my previous post


interesting approach indeed. Thanks for your reply my friend.


----------



## soureraser

Hello folks. 
I got a great deal on delided 8700k and Asrock Z370 ITX (not gaming) but I am quite worried about motherboard VRM temperature. I cannot literally touch on the VRM heatsink for more than 0.5 second and even with undervolting, it feels hot as stock/OC voltage. 
I have Corsair H55 with Noctua F12's both push/pull exhausting at the front and PSU fan facing up meaning it's grabbing air outside and exhausting thru rear. 

I was thinking of putting a small fan over the heatsink but I was wondering if that will make it worse due to lack of airflow? If no, should the fan be pushing air on to the heatsink or should the fan be pulling air away? 

I just wish there was a VRM temp sensor so I could test it out


----------



## Max78

The VRM can be well within their specified operating temp and give you 3rd degree burns. . .


----------



## soureraser

Max78 said:


> The VRM can be well within their specified operating temp and give you 3rd degree burns. . .


That is true, but I don't know whether it's running at 120c or 100c because they'll be both too hot. But at least 100c will give some headroom


----------



## Max78

soureraser said:


> That is true, but I don't know whether it's running at 120c or 100c because they'll be both too hot. But at least 100c will give some headroom



You wont be able to feel any difference above 45°c and it will blister almost instantly at 80°c or above. 

What I'm getting at is your finger is not going to be any kind of even semi-accurate thermometer, I would recommend getting an actual thermometer if you are worried.

Otherwise placing some fans on there wont hurt anything.


----------



## clannagh

OK, tested the offset SFX supply with a temporary bracket. Looks like a slim fan will still be necessary. A 25mm fan will fit but is hard up against the PSU and may interfere with M/B components or air cooling depending on the setup.

What it *does* do is give a slim side mounted fan a lot more room to breath.

Edit: To be more clear. -- Moving the PSU leaves exactly 25mm between the inside of the upper case rail and the powersupply with a 120mmx25mm fan . If instead you were trying to fit a 92mmx25mm or 80mmx25mm fan (these smaller diameter fans could slot in under the case rail in a position flush with or mounted on the side panel) you could potentially get 10 to 15 mm of breathing space between the fan and the SFX supply)


----------



## c0032

Hello,
I have been looking for information about the SG13 and your thread really seems to be the most dedicated. I am planning to make a build with 8700k and GTX 1080.

I won't use water cooling since I want to transport the PC regularly, so I am going with the Shadow Rock LP heatsink and a Noctua Industrial 3000 which is relatively silent when at low settings but can become extremely fast for gaming with my ANC headphones.
Some of the experiences here contradict from what I have learned so far.

Can you fit a Zotac 1080 mini with a Shadow Rock LP, Silverstone's 500W SFX PSU (a bit broader than normal SFX) and a 140x25mm fan without cutting out openings?
And could you squeeze in another (120/140mm) fan somewhere when using tape?

If I researched correctly there should be 1cm left between the Heatsink blower and the PSU and 0mm between the GPU and case fan.


----------



## clannagh

c0032 said:


> Hello,
> I have been looking for information about the SG13 and your thread really seems to be the most dedicated. I am planning to make a build with 8700k and GTX 1080.
> 
> I won't use water cooling since I want to transport the PC regularly, so I am going with the Shadow Rock LP heatsink and a Noctua Industrial 3000 which is relatively silent when at low settings but can become extremely fast for gaming with my ANC headphones.
> Some of the experiences here contradict from what I have learned so far.
> 
> Can you fit a Zotac 1080 mini with a Shadow Rock LP, Silverstone's 500W SFX PSU (a bit broader than normal SFX) and a 140x25mm fan without cutting out openings?
> And could you squeeze in another (120/140mm) fan somewhere when using tape?
> 
> If I researched correctly there should be 1cm left between the Heatsink blower and the PSU and 0mm between the GPU and case fan.


1. The Zotac mini and 140mmx25 front case fan should be fine. As its not a blower graphics card you need to think about how to get the heat out.

2. Assuming you use something like a PP08 to move the PSU upwards the Shadow Rock LP heatsink and a Noctua Industrial 3000 will likely go in but be very close to hitting the bottom of the SFX supply. I suspect you may only have 10-15 mm to play with. It will likely fit but the close proximity may throttle your HSF.

3. There is nowhere to fit another 140mm fan unless you cut holes.

There is potential to fit a 60mm top exhaust fan to the left of the psu above the graphics card with a SFX supply mounted on a PP08. Possibly even 80mm if you moved the PSU left (away from the graphics card) with a custom adaptor plate. 

There is some limited room on the rear RHS for another fan (see my posts above) but your HSF will interfere there and airflow may get a bit crazy. 

4. You COULD mount a 120 mm on the OUTSIDE of the case at the left rear opposite side to the graphics card - but it may look a bit weird, a 120mmx15mm on the outside with a fan filter may not be too bad though.

4. the other option to get a tower HSF into this case is move the powersupply to the front. There are posts earlier in this thread where people have done that.


----------



## c0032

Thank you very much for the insight. I already have a 120mm fan and some other parts so I will try out the outside solution.
I might consider moving the PSU sometime in the future. Don't want to "modify" the case right away.


----------



## clannagh

c0032 said:


> Thank you very much for the insight. I already have a 120mm fan and some other parts so I will try out the outside solution.
> I might consider moving the PSU sometime in the future. Don't want to "modify" the case right away.


No worries.

Another slightly more exotic option that could work with that PSU and fan is flip the fan to draw through the HS and blow upwards and invert the PSU so its fan opening faces down. You would then need to remove the PSU fan (two fans in close proximity cause turbulent flow and harmonics) and create some ducting so the HSF fan exhaust through the PSU housing.


----------



## carlskie86

hi everyone im from the philippines.. 
i would like to ask experts here if, are my airflow's ok or should i change something? 
im using the 90mm fan beside the PSU as exhaust and the gpu blower, the rest are intakes


how about my temps? 
im an avid follower on this thread and got some ideas here also TIA


----------



## c0032

At almost full load this looks pretty acceptable. Are blower cards really better than fan ones? I haven't ordered a gpu yet so I might still switch to a 120mm + bigger blower style card.
Edit: The SG13 fits 266mm GPUs which happens to be about the length of the 1080 reference version. Judging from the pictures above it fits in?


----------



## azdesign

carlskie86 said:


> hi everyone im from the philippines..
> i would like to ask experts here if, are my airflow's ok or should i change something?
> im using the 90mm fan beside the PSU as exhaust and the gpu blower, the rest are intakes
> 
> 
> how about my temps?
> im an avid follower on this thread and got some ideas here also TIA


Can't tell exactly how well the temps is because I ran i5 3450 and RX 480 but I think they're acceptable. Good job slapping some exhaust fan on the side, without it, the inside will be very hot and might even throttle your cpu/gpu. I've been there with unmodded case and non-blower card. GPU reaching 80s and CPU almost touching 70. Removing case cover help temps for around 10 degrees. 

Try putting the SFX->ATX bracket upside down (holes on the top) so you can add additional exhaust fan on above the PSU. This case really needs a lot of exhaust lol.



c0032 said:


> At almost full load this looks pretty acceptable. Are blower cards really better than fan ones? I haven't ordered a gpu yet so I might still switch to a 120mm + bigger blower style card.
> Edit: The SG13 fits 266mm GPUs which happens to be about the length of the 1080 reference version. Judging from the pictures above it fits in?


In this case, blower card is the best choice because hot air pushed out of the case via the back of the card. 
Card with fans however, most hot air goes to the top which blocked by the case cover and there's nothing to push it out of the case. 
Usually fans perform better and quieter than blower in general. Without putting some kind of exhaust on top the case, using non-blower card is not recommended.
Any reference card will fit into this case.


----------



## carlskie86

i forgot to mention i used custom fan curves and the case are close on thus temps..
@azdesign
thanks got the idea of putting side exhaust from some sg13 users here also.. my concern is on the gpu temp side reaching almost 80c the cpu temp is kinda acceptable now because of the side fan


----------



## c0032

Blower types are pretty self-contained it seems so the form factor / in-case airflow does not matter that much. This "normal" test has even higher temps.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/10325/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-and-1070-founders-edition-review/30

The important part here is that it will radiate less heat inside the case.


----------



## carlskie86

^i see thank you so much for the insight


----------



## vmlinuzz

1800x / Vega FE SG13. 

Got the 1800X for $30 CAD more then a 1700 while stock was getting cleared so i went for it. Vega was expensive as usual but was $200-300 CAD less then any 1080 ti that was still in stock.

1800x Tops out at 58-68c, the Vega FE runs hot no matter where it's put and the IO plate is removed to give the PSU and CPU VRM's a bit of fresh air

Also is a SF600 enough for those two. The PSU fan is spinning fast for at least 10-15 minutes after a gaming session before the Power Supply cools off and it slow's down, would Silverstone's SX700 be recommended to switch to?


----------



## clannagh

vmlinuzz said:


> 1800x / Vega FE SG13.
> 
> Got the 1800X for $30 CAD more then a 1700 while stock was getting cleared so i went for it. Vega was expensive as usual but was $200-300 CAD less then any 1080 ti that was still in stock.
> 
> 1800x Tops out at 58-68c, the Vega FE runs hot no matter where it's put and the IO plate is removed to give the PSU and CPU VRM's a bit of fresh air
> 
> Also is a SF600 enough for those two. The PSU fan is spinning fast for at least 10-15 minutes after a gaming session before the Power Supply cools off and it slow's down, would Silverstone's SX700 be recommended to switch to?


I suspect the combo of an 1800x and Vega FE draws 500w or so before other stuff like CPU fans and hard drives so you may be getting borderline. As you have already removed the IO plate allowing straight through airflow, consider flipping the PSU to draw in cool air from above rather than exhausting hot system air. Getting cooler air might give the SF600 just that little bit of extra headroom it needs. Only takes a few minutes to flip the PSU and test it and see what effect it has if any.

As far as the Vega FX goes a couple of slim 60mm fans would probably fit above the card at the rear (assuming you keep an sfx supply) improving airflow over the back of the card and exhausting hot air collecting at top of case.


----------



## vmlinuzz

I soldered an NF A9x14 in replacement of the 3900 RPM screamer of a Corsair in the SF600 since it's 2 years old and im not concerned about warranty that much anymore. Much quieter while pushing more air. 

I also thermal glued some spare heatsinks i had from a previous Artic Cooler GPU kit laying around so the VRM's have more proper heat dissipation to deal with the 1800X since the RGB heatsink was a solid block of tall metal..


----------



## dbuddy42

So is it possible to use a 120 aio and the 3.5 inch hard drive tray. I think you can, I just want to make sure before I buy a 120 aio. The aio I am thinking about is the cooler master master liquid 120 lite, so it is quite small.


----------



## Blze001

dbuddy42 said:


> So is it possible to use a 120 aio and the 3.5 inch hard drive tray. I think you can, I just want to make sure before I buy a 120 aio. The aio I am thinking about is the cooler master master liquid 120 lite, so it is quite small.


I was able to get a Corsair H55 in there with the tray, but cable-routing is gonna make you want to stab yourself.


----------



## vmlinuzz

dbuddy42 said:


> So is it possible to use a 120 aio and the 3.5 inch hard drive tray. I think you can, I just want to make sure before I buy a 120 aio. The aio I am thinking about is the cooler master master liquid 120 lite, so it is quite small.


I have a ML 120 Lite in there with two NF-F12's on it and even with a SFX PSU it is as said it add's a whole different level of cable management as the space between the cooler and Motherboard drops to half an inch. But the sacrifice is worth it as it drops the temps 6-8C on my 1800x with an extra NF-F12 as pull


----------



## clannagh

*150mm Thermaltake TY150 fan*

For anyone using air cooling and a M2 hard disk it is worth noting that the 150mm TY150 fan will fit in the sg13 without case modifications - and with judicious filing back of the fan frame it should even fit some full length cards.


Because the TY150 has unusual screw mounts (140mmx120mm rectangle) it is possible to mount it to existing fan mounts using the bottom left and upper right screws as shown in the diagram below. This places it at a very slight angle allowing just enough room for the USB/audio connectors. Two screws seems sufficient to hold the fan. Optionally, you can pad the other screw positions to stop movement with double sided tape or even drill extra screw holes and use more screws if you wish.

The blue hatched area in the diagram indicates the part of the fan frame that would need to be filed/dremelled back if you were wanting to use this fan with a full length card. The fan frame is a U shape and you would only be removing some of the relatively thin side walls.


----------



## c0032

Well, according to each manufacturer's website, Noctua's NF A14 is just as strong as a TY 15 so I hope I'm not losing out on this one. Thank you for doing this experiment. Mine did not end so well. I tried the NF-A15. It did not work since due to the 120mm mounting holes, the fan is lower than a normal NF-A14. But I should have seen that one coming.
You could somehow try to fit it in with some cable binders / tape, but what's the point if the actual cooler is 140mm regardless?


----------



## clannagh

c0032 said:


> Well, according to each manufacturer's website, Noctua's NF A14 is just as strong as a TY 15 so I hope I'm not losing out on this one. Thank you for doing this experiment. Mine did not end so well. I tried the NF-A15. It did not work since due to the 120mm mounting holes, the fan is lower than a normal NF-A14. But I should have seen that one coming.
> You could somehow try to fit it in with some cable binders / tape, but what's the point if the actual cooler is 140mm regardless?


Yeah the location of those front USB and audio ports sux. It is rather an odd design decision. It is almost like the exterior of the case was designed first and then the fan mounts had to work around it.

The TY150 has siimilar CFM but is cheaper and runs at lower RPM so has a lower frequency sound at max revs.

That said, the TY150 is totally unsuited for use with a radiator due to the odd mounting holes. It is really only an option with air cooling.


----------



## c0032

On the other hand, attaching a 120mm exhaust fan on the side worked perfectly fine. Using Noctua anti-vibration mounts, the outer vent holes matched exactly with the fan mounting holes. There still was an opening on the backside for the cable, too.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/8zCbt6


----------



## ibarraisma

c0032 said:


> On the other hand, attaching a 120mm exhaust fan on the side worked perfectly fine. Using Noctua anti-vibration mounts, the outer vent holes matched exactly with the fan mounting holes. There still was an opening on the backside for the cable, too.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/8zCbt6


Nice solution with the laptop cooler!!


----------



## ibarraisma

*finally!*

Finally got the parts! (second hand mostly). Chose to go air cooled, using a coolermaster master fan air pressure 120mm, and for the cpu a scythe big shuriken 2 rev B. The reason why i used this approach is to help the EVGA. 











































I'm considering installing two 80mm fans on the GPU side, externally, and one 80mm fan on the other side, like many others building with this case. 
Of course installing dust filters is a must, maybe use mosquito netting, or go for a fancier material, like metal mesh. 
IDK, what do you think?


----------



## clannagh

ibarraisma said:


> Finally got the parts! (second hand mostly). Chose to go air cooled, using a coolermaster master fan air pressure 120mm, and for the cpu a scythe big shuriken 2 rev B. The reason why i used this approach is to help the EVGA.
> 
> I'm considering installing two 80mm fans on the GPU side, externally, and one 80mm fan on the other side, like many others building with this case.
> Of course installing dust filters is a must, maybe use mosquito netting, or go for a fancier material, like metal mesh.
> IDK, what do you think?


Your images do not display for me so apologies if any comments are off target for your build.

An undervolted 8700 non-K should be fine aircooled. My undervolted 8400 stays below 35C over ambient when stress tested with a very very budget i70c cooler. Your 8700 will have a slightly higher TDP under stress but the scythe will outperform my $10 i70c by a substantial margin more than making up for the bigger processor.

Apparently those EVGA 1080 SC idle with the built-in fans turned off below 60C so external fans may not be a bad idea. Just be aware that if the external fans end up to close to the GPU internal fans they will interfere with each other and you could get harmonics.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I'm using a SG13 for my current build and have some questions regarding temps. I have a delid (from silicon lottery) stock 7700k that reaches around 85 degrees in BF1. I am debating switching the cooler from the big shuriken B2 to something else. What is the best cooler (air or water) that can fit this case? It seems unusual that a delid 7700k is hitting such high temps. I also have a Noctua front intake. Thanks!


----------



## ibarraisma

clannagh said:


> Your images do not display for me so apologies if any comments are off target for your build.
> 
> An undervolted 8700 non-K should be fine aircooled. My undervolted 8400 stays below 35C over ambient when stress tested with a very very budget i70c cooler. Your 8700 will have a slightly higher TDP under stress but the scythe will outperform my $10 i70c by a substantial margin more than making up for the bigger processor.
> 
> Apparently those EVGA 1080 SC idle with the built-in fans turned off below 60C so external fans may not be a bad idea. Just be aware that if the external fans end up to close to the GPU internal fans they will interfere with each other and you could get harmonics.


Did you undervolt with H370 motherboard or Z370? The CPU stays relatively cool, the issue here is the GPU exhausted heat. The top area of the case cover becomes really hot, so maybe one approach could be sawing big holes off the case cover, and installing some kind of mesh. Maybe that way i can have something in between open air and dust proofed case.


----------



## ibarraisma

Waleh said:


> Hey guys, I'm using a SG13 for my current build and have some questions regarding temps. I have a delid (from silicon lottery) stock 7700k that reaches around 85 degrees in BF1. I am debating switching the cooler from the big shuriken B2 to something else. What is the best cooler (air or water) that can fit this case? It seems unusual that a delid 7700k is hitting such high temps. I also have a Noctua front intake. Thanks!


I would try and swap the shuriken fan with the noctua. 

Also I don't know if you are using "silicon lottery" correctly here, or I'm not understanding you. 

Regarding to your temps, Is the TIM applied corectly?

Getting an AIO will improve your cpu temps, but will sacrifice airflow. With the non modded case, you can install a 120mm single fan AIO, or if you gpu is short, a 140mm single fan AIO. 

You can explore all the threads here, there are some really good ideas and quality info about cooling possibilities and modding. 

If you do swap your cooler fan, please let us know the results (i have the same CPU cooler, and i'm wondering about the effects of changing the fan )


----------



## clannagh

ibarraisma said:


> Did you undervolt with H370 motherboard or Z370? The CPU stays relatively cool, the issue here is the GPU exhausted heat. The top area of the case cover becomes really hot, so maybe one approach could be sawing big holes off the case cover, and installing some kind of mesh. Maybe that way i can have something in between open air and dust proofed case.


H370 and Intel XTU in windows rather than BIOS. 

I get a 5 degree or so improvement when stress testing with a 0.12 volt undervolt. Only issue is XTU seems to forget the undervolt settings if the system hibernates or goes to sleep and you need to open XTU to get the undervolt to kick back in, even with windows fast startup mode disabled. The ASUS fan and Aura software has similar issues it seems to be a Win10 thing.

As for GPU exhaust, a number of people in various forums have placed fans above the graphics cards. Slim 20mm thick or less fans will slot into the gap in the top rail allowing a slightly bigger fan. I suspect the largest you could go even with slim fans would be 70mm fans if you used a SFX supply mounted to the far right on a custom adapter, 60mm fan with a SFX supply on a PP08 or a 50 mm fan with an ATX supply. I have not actually tried this so those sizes are a "guesstimate".


----------



## vmlinuzz

Would an ASRock AB350 Fatal1ty VRM's work well with an 1800x? My Biostar's X370GTN minuscule 4 pin 4+3(SOC only lol) phase has been thermal throttling to oblivion after a minute of any work that goes 100% CPU and thus dropping the 1800x to around 550 Mhz which results in me having to reboot after a certain amount of throttles since it locks it to 550 Mhz permanently and it is going to drive me insane. 

Also i've narrowed down the "CPU" Temp sensor as the VRM thermal sensor as it will keep going until about 90-93c then throttle the CPU to said 550 Mhz and cool back down then clock back and repeat. This is the same board that has the proper finned Heatsinks on the chip's from an old GPU cooling kit to help the problem.

The physical CPU itself is not overheating as shown by Tdie, it's staying nice and cool.


----------



## ibarraisma

vmlinuzz said:


> Would an ASRock AB350 Fatal1ty VRM's work well with an 1800x? My Biostar's X370GTN minuscule 4 pin 4+3(SOC only lol) phase has been thermal throttling to oblivion after a minute of any work that goes 100% CPU and thus dropping the 1800x to around 550 Mhz which results in me having to reboot after a certain amount of throttles since it locks it to 550 Mhz permanently and it is going to drive me insane.
> 
> Also i've narrowed down the "CPU" Temp sensor as the VRM thermal sensor as it will keep going until about 90-93c then throttle the CPU to said 550 Mhz and cool back down then clock back and repeat.
> 
> The physical CPU itself is not overheating as shown by Tdie, it's staying nice and cool.


I´ve read that the asrock AB350 fatality is a decent performer for a budget board. Can't you save a little more and buy an x370 to be on the safer side? 
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...350-gaming-k4-motherboard-review/index11.html


----------



## vmlinuzz

ibarraisma said:


> I´ve read that the asrock AB350 fatality is a decent performer for a budget board. Can't you save a little more and buy an x370 to be on the safer side?
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...350-gaming-k4-motherboard-review/index11.html


I started looking at the X470-I Strix since it seems to have the beefiest VRM of the mItx AM4 board's i don't want to cheap out again and i mostly need something that can handle a 1800X running 100% for hours on end overnight doing BOINC for example. The X370-I Strix seem's to be MIA everywhere in Canada and the only one i can find is $320 CAD and the X470 Strix is only $270.

EDIT: X470-I Strix is now in the mail, the semi-similar VRM to the Crosshair board's sold me in term's of being able to handle it.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

What do you all consider the best CPU cooler to use in this case with an ATX PSU? I'm looking at various coolers and it looks like the Scythe Shuriken Rev.B, but it's a PIA to assemble.


----------



## Hydrogen

ibarraisma said:


> I'm considering installing two 80mm fans on the GPU side, externally, and one 80mm fan on the other side, like many others building with this case.
> Of course installing dust filters is a must, maybe use mosquito netting, or go for a fancier material, like metal mesh.
> IDK, what do you think?


I think it would be better ducting the fans of the GPU to the case instead of placing external fans. I have an Ncase M1, which has a 3rd PCI slot that you can install 2 fans to serve as intake for the GPU. In my testing, ducting the fans provides better results for load temperatures at lower GPU fan speeds. Axial fans do no work that well when too close too each other.

I suggest trying it first. It's free and easy to do. 



clannagh said:


> H370 and Intel XTU in windows rather than BIOS.
> 
> I get a 5 degree or so improvement when stress testing with a 0.12 volt undervolt. Only issue is XTU seems to forget the undervolt settings if the system hibernates or goes to sleep and you need to open XTU to get the undervolt to kick back in, even with windows fast startup mode disabled. The ASUS fan and Aura software has similar issues it seems to be a Win10 thing.


I'm assuming it's not possible to do it on BIOS then (I'm very interested on this...)? If so you could try throttlestop. Also, you could probably go a little further with the undervolt there. There is a video on youtube of a guy that undervolted his 8400 by 200 mV.


----------



## ibarraisma

Hydrogen said:


> I think it would be better ducting the fans of the GPU to the case instead of placing external fans. I have an Ncase M1, which has a 3rd PCI slot that you can install 2 fans to serve as intake for the GPU. In my testing, ducting the fans provides better results for load temperatures at lower GPU fan speeds. Axial fans do no work that well when too close too each other.
> 
> I suggest trying it first. It's free and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's not possible to do it on BIOS then (I'm very interested on this...)? If so you could try throttlestop. Also, you could probably go a little further with the undervolt there. There is a video on youtube of a guy that undervolted his 8400 by 200 mV.


I think ducting the gpu fans with the SG13 could be tricky. Not much space between the gpu and the case cover. 

I'll try and make some experiments with undervolting, and report them as soon as i have some results.


----------



## ibarraisma

lifeisabsurd said:


> What do you all consider the best CPU cooler to use in this case with an ATX PSU? I'm looking at various coolers and it looks like the Scythe Shuriken Rev.B, but it's a PIA to assemble.


Installing the Shuriken is harder than other coolers, but not that hard. I have it, and installed it in 5 minutes.


----------



## clannagh

Hydrogen said:


> I'm assuming it's not possible to do it on BIOS then (I'm very interested on this...)? If so you could try throttlestop. Also, you could probably go a little further with the undervolt there. There is a video on youtube of a guy that undervolted his 8400 by 200 mV.



It can be set in BIOS, I have just been using the Intel util while fiddling with settings and trying to get a good undervolt. 

It seems on my system 120mV offset on the undervolt is the best I can do. Higher offsets stress test fine but get unstable at idle with low CPU usage (the CPU seems unhappy with voltages below 800mV at idle).


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Thanks for the reply! I just got my SG13 in the mail today and it looks really great. The only thing that's got me concerned is that, if I press down on the front top of the case, there's give by the front two feet. It seems that the material is so thin that... well it just gives. Is this normal or should I look at maybe an exchange?


----------



## GDavid

Hi all, really having trouble finding the Pink version in Australia. Any ideas regarding who actually may have some stock of this case?


----------



## vmlinuzz

My STRIX X470-I has been installed and here are the max temperatures after running BOINC overnight for 6-8 hours.

CPU is warm but 120MM of Rad is not the best choice for a first gen 1800X even with two NF-F12's but i no longer throttle to oblivion from VRM's overheating and my TeamGroup RAM can go higher now. I'd highly go against the X470GTN from BioStar for an AM4 M-ITX board as they still use the shoddy 4 pin CPU power and the 2700x is 105W TDP vs 95W of the 1800X which does not help.


----------



## ibarraisma

lifeisabsurd said:


> Thanks for the reply! I just got my SG13 in the mail today and it looks really great. The only thing that's got me concerned is that, if I press down on the front top of the case, there's give by the front two feet. It seems that the material is so thin that... well it just gives. Is this normal or should I look at maybe an exchange?


The same thing happens to me. Specially the left front foot. It's a budget itx case, some compromises were made.


----------



## clannagh

GDavid said:


> Hi all, really having trouble finding the Pink version in Australia. Any ideas regarding who actually may have some stock of this case?



mwave used to stock it but not for some time. I am not sure the pink version is even imported to Australia anymore.


----------



## clannagh

ibarraisma said:


> The same thing happens to me. Specially the left front foot. It's a budget itx case, some compromises were made.


Yeah, they can be a bit wobbly but the case is fairly squat so its not going to topple over, you never notice in day to day use. I suppose you could reinforce the base with some metal angle bits if you wanted but hardly seems worth it.


----------



## shinken1

Waleh said:


> Hey guys, I'm using a SG13 for my current build and have some questions regarding temps. I have a delid (from silicon lottery) stock 7700k that reaches around 85 degrees in BF1. I am debating switching the cooler from the big shuriken B2 to something else. What is the best cooler (air or water) that can fit this case? It seems unusual that a delid 7700k is hitting such high temps. I also have a Noctua front intake. Thanks!


Hi I'm using a delided 6700 at stock with a Shuriken B2 and it runs at around 70 degrees when gaming. Highly recommended. I have a fan blowing into the case from the front and a blower style GTX 1080.


----------



## Waleh

ibarraisma said:


> I would try and swap the shuriken fan with the noctua.
> 
> Also I don't know if you are using "silicon lottery" correctly here, or I'm not understanding you.
> 
> Regarding to your temps, Is the TIM applied corectly?
> 
> Getting an AIO will improve your cpu temps, but will sacrifice airflow. With the non modded case, you can install a 120mm single fan AIO, or if you gpu is short, a 140mm single fan AIO.
> 
> You can explore all the threads here, there are some really good ideas and quality info about cooling possibilities and modding.
> 
> If you do swap your cooler fan, please let us know the results (i have the same CPU cooler, and i'm wondering about the effects of changing the fan )


There is a company called Silicon Lottery (you can find them here on OCN) that can delid your CPU and they did that for my 7700k. I decided to take apart the whole system and clean everything and re-mount the Shuriken. It brought my load temps to around 70-74 degrees compared to the 85 degrees I was getting before! I have a Noctua NF F12 as my front intake fan, the Big Shuriken 2 as my CPU cooler (with stock Shuriken fan), and a GTX1070 Founder's card for the GPU.


----------



## ibarraisma

Waleh said:


> There is a company called Silicon Lottery (you can find them here on OCN) that can delid your CPU and they did that for my 7700k. I decided to take apart the whole system and clean everything and re-mount the Shuriken. It brought my load temps to around 70-74 degrees compared to the 85 degrees I was getting before! I have a Noctua NF F12 as my front intake fan, the Big Shuriken 2 as my CPU cooler (with stock Shuriken fan), and a GTX1070 Founder's card for the GPU.


OK! didn't know about that company! Great to read that your temps improved.


----------



## rhem09

i am getting ****ty temps with the big shuriken. AIO is best for this case


----------



## NiceTaco

What will be my options with a 170mm power supply and 3 SSDs for this case? I know I won't be able to use the hard drive bracket but are there any other places to mount my SSDs?


----------



## clannagh

NiceTaco said:


> What will be my options with a 170mm power supply and 3 SSDs for this case? I know I won't be able to use the hard drive bracket but are there any other places to mount my SSDs?


Aside from mounting a couple of them with velcro to the side of the PSU, not really. There is a single SSD mount available on the case floor providing you do not use a stupidly large push/pull AIO .


----------



## False

Hi everyone

I’m having hard times with my sg13 build.
I’ve got an Asus rog strix z370i and a 8700k delided.
I use an aio master liquid Ml120l as intake, got a sf600 that hardly spin as exhaust and added a Noctua 92mm on the right side as exhaust. Before that I could not oc at all, temp were going crazy pretty fast.

Now I have managed to get to 4.7 ghz 4.4 avx.

If I leave the case opened and put a 92mm over my aio cpu block I can get to 4.7 avx (maybe more didn’t try).

But as soon as I close the case, my vrms are getting way too hot and i get errors under prime95 or throttling.

My cpu temps are alright, around 75° max, but unfortunately there is no temp sensor on the vrms.

Does any of you have the same motherboard and experience vrm temps problems ?
I tried many way, aio as exhaust Noctua as intake etc but seems I can’t get to find a good airflow to cool down these vrms as soon as my case is closed.

How could I cool down my motherboard vrms in the sg13? Any idea ?


----------



## clannagh

False said:


> How could I cool down my motherboard vrms in the sg13? Any idea ?


Assuming it is actually VRM temps and not short duration power limit or some other setting interfering:

- With a SF600 you should be able to fit two 60mmx15mm exhaust fans on the top left above the GPU to get rid of any excess GPU heat. They will slot into the U shaped top rail.
- Possibly add a 2nd fan in push pull to the master liquid Ml120l to get more airflow from the front. 

HOWEVER - the main issue is likely lack of air flow over the vrm area rather than the total airflow through the case. This often happens with AIO setups regardless of case and airflow. In the Sg13 with a front mounted AIO and ASUS Z370i the ram blocks the main airflow from the front creating a hot area. You probably need to increase circulation in this area. 

You could try adding small fans directly to the VRM heatsinks or blowing across them. If there is sufficient space something like Gskills Turbulence III ram cooler (https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=1445&series=2266) allows you to angle the fans which would also cool the VRMs.

Mounting the PSU lower so its closer to the VRMs and installing a top mounted 120 mm exhaust fan to get rid of GPU heat might work, though you really need to get that PSU fan working harder with that sort of setup. Alternatively flip the PSU so it sucks from the top and mount a slim 120 mm fan above the motherboard blowing down onto it.


----------



## jirachijirachi

Hi guys,


I will soon join the SG13 club and I intend to mount a SFX PSU in front, giving extra space to mount taller CPU cooler (my Noctua D9L). I wonder what could be the best setup for an airflow to provide sufficient cooling to my CPU (a 65W Ryzen 2400G) and my GPU (RX580 Nitro+). I don't plan to make irreversible mods, but have access to 3D printer to print any housing or mount as I wish. Here's some of my thoughts:


Front as exhaust. Mount a fan on top of motherboard. Block off original PSU cutout. The issue with this is the passage to exhaust will pass through the PSU, which will take up at least 100x125 of area. Adding in cables and the fact that the PSU will also have air flow, there may too many resistances to push air that way. Given there's only 90mm in depth to work with (and 64mm of them will be taken up by the PSU, leaving only 26mm), a slim fan of 15mm or lesser will be necessary. Will such fan, e.g. a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12, be enough to suck hot air away? Of course, front dust filter will be taken away.
Front as intake, top as intake, motherboard side as exhaust. Seems like a 92mm fan could fit on the right side. Again, front intake will suffer as it needs to push air through cables and the PSU. Will this cause too much positive pressure and affect the air intake from the GPU side?
Front as intake, top as exhaust, motherboard side as another intake (?). I feel that a C-type cooler will work better this way, with the fan blowing from bottom to top. A top exhaust should ventilate pretty well for the GPU, but there won't be much fresh air for the PSU.
Overhang the PSU in front (necessary since it's 100mm deep) and mount two 80mm fans below it to draw air from the front. Overhanging the PSU will clash with a huge C-type cooler, e.g. the Noctua C14S or bequiet Dark Rock TF. It will fit my current D9L, but I have always liked to have a C-type cooler, especially when I aim to upgrade to a 95W Ryzen in the future.
Side 92mm intake for push-pull of my D9L (need to rotate it by 90 degree). Front intake dedicated for PSU. Top exhaust to suck hot air out.
What will be my best choice? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Max78

jirachijirachi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I will soon join the SG13 club and I intend to mount a SFX PSU in front, giving extra space to mount taller CPU cooler (my Noctua D9L). I wonder what could be the best setup for an airflow to provide sufficient cooling to my CPU (a 65W Ryzen 2400G) and my GPU (RX580 Nitro+). I don't plan to make irreversible mods, but have access to 3D printer to print any housing or mount as I wish. Here's some of my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Front as exhaust. Mount a fan on top of motherboard. Block off original PSU cutout. The issue with this is the passage to exhaust will pass through the PSU, which will take up at least 100x125 of area. Adding in cables and the fact that the PSU will also have air flow, there may too many resistances to push air that way. Given there's only 90mm in depth to work with (and 64mm of them will be taken up by the PSU, leaving only 26mm), a slim fan of 15mm or lesser will be necessary. Will such fan, e.g. a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12, be enough to suck hot air away? Of course, front dust filter will be taken away.
> Front as intake, top as intake, motherboard side as exhaust. Seems like a 92mm fan could fit on the right side. Again, front intake will suffer as it needs to push air through cables and the PSU. Will this cause too much positive pressure and affect the air intake from the GPU side?
> Front as intake, top as exhaust, motherboard side as another intake (?). I feel that a C-type cooler will work better this way, with the fan blowing from bottom to top. A top exhaust should ventilate pretty well for the GPU, but there won't be much fresh air for the PSU.
> Overhang the PSU in front (necessary since it's 100mm deep) and mount two 80mm fans below it to draw air from the front. Overhanging the PSU will clash with a huge C-type cooler, e.g. the Noctua C14S or bequiet Dark Rock TF. It will fit my current D9L, but I have always liked to have a C-type cooler, especially when I aim to upgrade to a 95W Ryzen in the future.
> Side 92mm intake for push-pull of my D9L (need to rotate it by 90 degree). Front intake dedicated for PSU. Top exhaust to suck hot air out.
> What will be my best choice? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.



Good plan. I did the same thing but with a full size ATX PSU and printed a lot of mods. I have a link in my sig if you care to take a gander. If you want any of my files to print just ask.


If you don't want to mod then you are going to be venting the hot PSU into the case, that's one of many reasons I cut a hold in the bottom of my case. Its not going to vent well at all in the front of the case without a hole somewhere. If you absolutely cant bring yourself to cut, then I would intake the PSU from the motherboard side and vent it opposite of the GPU print a barrier to direct it out of the front of the case. That will probably be your best bet from a reversible standpoint.


Rather than blocking off my old ATX port I printed a mount that holds 2 thin 80mm Cooler Master fans there, that drastically improved temps across the board. My R7 1700 is stock but stays below 70° now with the stock cooler and Intel Burn Test.


Check out my thread for some pics, the upload isn't working on my end.


----------



## jirachijirachi

Max78 said:


> Good plan. I did the same thing but with a full size ATX PSU and printed a lot of mods. I have a link in my sig if you care to take a gander. If you want any of my files to print just ask.
> 
> 
> If you don't want to mod then you are going to be venting the hot PSU into the case, that's one of many reasons I cut a hold in the bottom of my case. Its not going to vent well at all in the front of the case without a hole somewhere. If you absolutely cant bring yourself to cut, then I would intake the PSU from the motherboard side and vent it opposite of the GPU print a barrier to direct it out of the front of the case. That will probably be your best bet from a reversible standpoint.
> 
> 
> Rather than blocking off my old ATX port I printed a mount that holds 2 thin 80mm Cooler Master fans there, that drastically improved temps across the board. My R7 1700 is stock but stays below 70° now with the stock cooler and Intel Burn Test.
> 
> 
> Check out my thread for some pics, the upload isn't working on my end.



I am flattered to have received your reply. Your work is a huge inspiration for me. I also find it an issue to exhaust the heat generated from PSU but may just orientate it the way such that it will exhaust to the top for a top fan to suck it away. The only cut I may do is the add more holes for the shell to have better exhaust - but I want to attempt it in a reversible way in case things do not go as I plan. Getting a SG13 is already a huge pain so I wouldn't want to irreversibly damage it.


----------



## azdesign

jirachijirachi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I will soon join the SG13 club and I intend to mount a SFX PSU in front, giving extra space to mount taller CPU cooler (my Noctua D9L). I wonder what could be the best setup for an airflow to provide sufficient cooling to my CPU (a 65W Ryzen 2400G) and my GPU (RX580 Nitro+). I don't plan to make irreversible mods, but have access to 3D printer to print any housing or mount as I wish. Here's some of my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Front as exhaust. Mount a fan on top of motherboard. Block off original PSU cutout. The issue with this is the passage to exhaust will pass through the PSU, which will take up at least 100x125 of area. Adding in cables and the fact that the PSU will also have air flow, there may too many resistances to push air that way. Given there's only 90mm in depth to work with (and 64mm of them will be taken up by the PSU, leaving only 26mm), a slim fan of 15mm or lesser will be necessary. Will such fan, e.g. a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12, be enough to suck hot air away? Of course, front dust filter will be taken away.
> Front as intake, top as intake, motherboard side as exhaust. Seems like a 92mm fan could fit on the right side. Again, front intake will suffer as it needs to push air through cables and the PSU. Will this cause too much positive pressure and affect the air intake from the GPU side?
> Front as intake, top as exhaust, motherboard side as another intake (?). I feel that a C-type cooler will work better this way, with the fan blowing from bottom to top. A top exhaust should ventilate pretty well for the GPU, but there won't be much fresh air for the PSU.
> Overhang the PSU in front (necessary since it's 100mm deep) and mount two 80mm fans below it to draw air from the front. Overhanging the PSU will clash with a huge C-type cooler, e.g. the Noctua C14S or bequiet Dark Rock TF. It will fit my current D9L, but I have always liked to have a C-type cooler, especially when I aim to upgrade to a 95W Ryzen in the future.
> Side 92mm intake for push-pull of my D9L (need to rotate it by 90 degree). Front intake dedicated for PSU. Top exhaust to suck hot air out.
> What will be my best choice? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Overhang the psu on front in vertical position will gives you a lot of space for cooler. But this will only works with sfx psu without removing the USB panel. Psu sucks air from front. Let the rest of your fans sucks air from the sides.

The thing about putting psu on front is you need to plan the cable routing as the cable insert for your psu will be inside on the case.

Welcome to top-as-exhaust club. With the *sfx* psu now on front, you can put c14s or other regular sized air cooler into sg13b. You can even mount 140mm rads on top without making any permanent changes like I did with mine. 

Thing to consider is, the cover only gives you narrow set of holes on top that just not enough to let all the hot air from 12cm fan, let alone 14cm go. Which is why drilling more holes on the cover is necessary to achieve better cooling performance.

Motherboard temp is also an issue for this case, especially for ryzen build. You can mount 92mm fan on sides with mounting adapter to cool it. 

The next problem is m.2 temp, which usually located on the bottom of the motherboard. There are absolutely no airflow on the bottom of the case. If you read pages back, you will see other member make a cutout at the bottom of the case to give some airflow but this definitely will permanently modify your case. It's better if you buy high end motherboard with m.2 on the front instead. 

Also, check out my mods for reference. Hope it helps. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jirachijirachi

azdesign said:


> Overhang the psu on front in vertical position will gives you a lot of space for cooler. But this will only works with sfx psu without removing the USB panel. Psu sucks air from front. Let the rest of your fans sucks air from the sides.
> 
> The thing about putting psu on front is you need to plan the cable routing as the cable insert for your psu will be inside on the case.
> 
> Welcome to top-as-exhaust club. With the *sfx* psu now on front, you can put c14s or other regular sized air cooler into sg13b. You can even mount 140mm rads on top without making any permanent changes like I did with mine.
> 
> Thing to consider is, the cover only gives you narrow set of holes on top that just not enough to let all the hot air from 12cm fan, let alone 14cm go. Which is why drilling more holes on the cover is necessary to achieve better cooling performance.
> 
> Motherboard temp is also an issue for this case, especially for ryzen build. You can mount 92mm fan on sides with mounting adapter to cool it.
> 
> The next problem is m.2 temp, which usually located on the bottom of the motherboard. There are absolutely no airflow on the bottom of the case. If you read pages back, you will see other member make a cutout at the bottom of the case to give some airflow but this definitely will permanently modify your case. It's better if you buy high end motherboard with m.2 on the front instead.
> 
> Also, check out my mods for reference. Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


By overhang, in which direction will the PSU fan face? If I calculate correctly, there's only 90mm at the front area of the case and the only way to fit a C14S (which overhangs my AM4 Asrock AB350 mobo by 10mm or so) will be to have the PSU intake fan facing the front or mobo (a depth of 63mm), rather than bottom (depth of 100mm, 10mm into the Mobo) thus clashing with a C14S, not to mention cables). Facing bottom does give a lot more rooms for cables and potentially 2 80mm fans.

I think I am sorted CPU wise. I could rotate my D9L and mount either a 92mm or 120mm fan directly onto its heatsink. The fan will likely be right on the shell of the SG13 and could supply fresh air to the heatsinks. If mobo heat dissipation can be an issue, perhaps switching to a C-type cooler will be a welcome change.

GPU wise, I have a 2.2 slot card and don't think there's space to have a slim fan. It's a Nitro+ RX580 and I hope the beefy cooler could sort itself out even during passive mode.

I have no m2 SSD so I am not too worried about the bottom part.

I guess it might have been necessary to drill some extra holes on the shell, first on the rear top part to accommodate a 140mm fan, and perhaps at the front part (left or top) to exhaust any heat from the PSU.

Edit: would you mind showing me a link of your mod?


----------



## azdesign

jirachijirachi said:


> By overhang, in which direction will the PSU fan face? If I calculate correctly, there's only 90mm at the front area of the case and the only way to fit a C14S (which overhangs my AM4 Asrock AB350 mobo by 10mm or so) will be to have the PSU intake fan facing the front or mobo (a depth of 63mm), rather than bottom (depth of 100mm, 10mm into the Mobo) thus clashing with a C14S, not to mention cables). Facing bottom does give a lot more rooms for cables and potentially 2 80mm fans.
> 
> I think I am sorted CPU wise. I could rotate my D9L and mount either a 92mm or 120mm fan directly onto its heatsink. The fan will likely be right on the shell of the SG13 and could supply fresh air to the heatsinks. If mobo heat dissipation can be an issue, perhaps switching to a C-type cooler will be a welcome change.
> 
> GPU wise, I have a 2.2 slot card and don't think there's space to have a slim fan. It's a Nitro+ RX580 and I hope the beefy cooler could sort itself out even during passive mode.
> 
> I have no m2 SSD so I am not too worried about the bottom part.
> 
> I guess it might have been necessary to drill some extra holes on the shell, first on the rear top part to accommodate a 140mm fan, and perhaps at the front part (left or top) to exhaust any heat from the PSU.
> 
> Edit: would you mind showing me a link of your mod?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...13-mini-itx-owners-club-222.html#post25718147

I'm planning to make more revision 
A) PSU adapter. 
1. Rotate the psu which should be facing bottom (power cable inlet on the bottom, exhaust also to the bottom) so I have more freedom with cable management. Gold SFX PSU arent that hot, bad exhaust position shouldn't be an issue 
2. Eliminate support for 2.5 mounting holes. (I don't use 2.5 drive anymore)
3. Due to rotated orientation, I can move the psu slightly to the left so it touches the left-most corner. This gives me space between PSU and GPU to install small reservoir such as https://www.amazon.com/Swiftech-MCRES-Micro-Rev2-Reservoir/dp/B001UCMCFS for custom loop support
B) 100mm slim fan adapter for side intake (motherboard side)


----------



## BetoKD

*Does this case have leds? If it does, how do i turn them off*

Does this case have leds? If it does, how do i turn them off???
Thinking of buying it soon.


----------



## Bobdblob

So I bought the white version with the black holeless front back in 2015 and decided it looked a bit bland. Made with 2 sheets of acrylic and one sided mirror film facing each other. All about that RGB ✌????
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-gIFJ4vSLnXmjTv_OlI6NOUHgPMCD6Ht/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AsDLYojBIPukAkXtkhRURDjCrqoJh-DL/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sW8bxw2hjv9AWHGD6sClsFGbKNECbL--/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13tjUBNA33LvLlMKI99Wz8XMLYSKPwNg0/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## jirachijirachi

I have drafted a mod for my project in putting the PSU in front. The idea is to free up the vertical space above motherboard so that I can use my Noctua D9L cooler and a 120/140mm fan as top exhaust. The mod is partially inspired by azdesign's work. Dimension is tentative as I still need to make final measurements when I got my case. Please let me know what do you think and how can I improve it further? Will I run into big issue with cable management?

Without the extra drive, the whole enclosure spans about 75mm deep. Even with the additional 7mm drive, it will take at most 82mm deep, leaving enough room for large C-type cooler that overhangs the motherboard, e.g. Noctua C14S or be quiet Dark Rock TF.

The mod is now in CAD form: https://imgur.com/a/OBmVDD3


----------



## nisc

Has anyone modded it to fit an Corsair H90 + full length gpu?


----------



## serave

Can someone tell me whether the SG13 will fit an ATX psu with 180mm length (its an RMX750 White Edition) ? I think it could be done if i remove the front SSD mount. Looking back in the thread i saw the post quoted below that uses a maybe similarly sized ATX unit.

Couldn't tell the model tho so i cant do my googling properly.



MikkoM said:


> Heres my SG13.. Never back to atx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 960 4G enough for me..
> 
> Little bit messy in this side but didnt block any "airflow" , if that can call even, some cheap bitfenix fan in front, need to change some more silent and static pressure fan. But great case overall.


----------



## jirachijirachi

serave said:


> Can someone tell me whether the SG13 will fit an ATX psu with 180mm length (its an RMX750 White Edition) ? I think it could be done if i remove the front SSD mount. Looking back in the thread i saw the post quoted below that uses a maybe similarly sized ATX unit.
> 
> Couldn't tell the model tho so i cant do my googling properly.



From the rear to the front, it is about 260mm. If you use a 180mm, you will have about 80mm left for your modular cables and radiator+fan if you decide for water cooling.


----------



## serave

jirachijirachi said:


> From the rear to the front, it is about 260mm. If you use a 180mm, you will have about 80mm left for your modular cables and radiator+fan if you decide for water cooling.


Thanks man, will pull the trigger on the SG13 and hope it works.


----------



## clannagh

BetoKD said:


> Does this case have leds? If it does, how do i turn them off???
> Thinking of buying it soon.



There is a hard disk led in the front panel sort of under and to the left of the USB/headphone sockets. No other LEDs. 

Turning it off would just be a case of not connecting it to the motherboard.


----------



## clannagh

serave said:


> Thanks man, will pull the trigger on the SG13 and hope it works.


You may need to do something to keep the MB/VRM area cool with such a large PSU occupying so much of the space in the case.


----------



## nisc

Would this I/O fit into SG13?


----------



## clannagh

nisc said:


> Would this I/O fit into SG13?


What are you trying to archive here ? More information needed.


----------



## clannagh

The new ASUS 2070/2080 Turbo Blower cards are looking interesting as upgrades for the sg13. 

Slightly bigger than Silverstone officially recommend but should still shoehorn in.


----------



## nisc

clannagh said:


> What are you trying to archive here ? More information needed.


My i/o front panel is damaged. Is not easy to find the original one from Silvestone where I live.


----------



## Max78

nisc said:


> My i/o front panel is damaged. Is not easy to find the original one from Silvestone where I live.



I modeled the original assembly when I made a new front cover, I will pull some dimensions for you tonight.


----------



## Max78

nisc said:


> Would this I/O fit into SG13?
> 
> Snip



Looks like the one you linked will probably be a no-go. 

Here are the audio/USB dimensions that come off my SG13. 

The notch on the upper right in the top view is very important because that is where a screw secures the board in place.


----------



## nisc

Max78 said:


> Looks like the one you linked will probably be a no-go.
> 
> Here are the audio/USB dimensions that come off my SG13.
> 
> The notch on the upper right in the top view is very important because that is where a screw secures the board in place.


Thank you so much.


----------



## the 1

I'm considering this case, but I'm not sure if some of the components I have are really appropriate.

CPU Cooler: Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle (73 mm)
GPU: MSI GTX 960 (open-air, 267 mm)

I have an SFX PSU, so the AXP-200 *might* fit, but I question how effective it will be in such a tight space. Also, the GPU will probably fit, but it's open-air.

What I would like is a case that is less than 300 mm in height, less than 20 L in volume, and good thermally. Considering the components I have, is the SG13 a good fit, or are there cases that will give much cooler temps given the constraints? I've looked at the Fractal Design Core 500 and Cougar QBX, but I'm not sure how much better they would be for temps. Thoughts?


----------



## Max78

the 1 said:


> I'm considering this case, but I'm not sure if some of the components I have are really appropriate.
> 
> CPU Cooler: Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle (73 mm)
> GPU: MSI GTX 960 (open-air, 267 mm)
> 
> I have an SFX PSU, so the AXP-200 *might* fit, but I question how effective it will be in such a tight space. Also, the GPU will probably fit, but it's open-air.
> 
> What I would like is a case that is less than 300 mm in height, less than 20 L in volume, and good thermally. Considering the components I have, is the SG13 a good fit, or are there cases that will give much cooler temps given the constraints? I've looked at the Fractal Design Core 500 and Cougar QBX, but I'm not sure how much better they would be for temps. Thoughts?





You might be able to fit the Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle with an SFX PSU mounted high, however airflow will not be that great due to the PSU blocking a good portion of the air supply. 



If you are interested, mounting the PSU in the front of the case and freeing up all the room above the CPU takes the case from being not very good thermally, to a pretty stellar performer when air cooling.


----------



## the 1

Max78 said:


> You might be able to fit the Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle with an SFX PSU mounted high, however airflow will not be that great due to the PSU blocking a good portion of the air supply.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, mounting the PSU in the front of the case and freeing up all the room above the CPU takes the case from being not very good thermally, to a pretty stellar performer when air cooling.


Thanks for the reply. What's the easiest way to front-mount the PSU?


----------



## jirachijirachi

the 1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What's the easiest way to front-mount the PSU?



The best is if you have access to a 3D printer/laser cutter/CNC machine that can build an adapter that holds your PSU while being secured to either the front fan holes or bottom SSD holes.


----------



## the 1

jirachijirachi said:


> The best is if you have access to a 3D printer/laser cutter/CNC machine that can build an adapter that holds your PSU while being secured to either the front fan holes or bottom SSD holes.


That's what I was afraid of. I don't have access to a 3D printer, so I think I'll have to pass with this mod.

I was considering the SG08 as well, but it sounds like it's not a great case. That's a shame, because the size is great.


----------



## Max78

the 1 said:


> jirachijirachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best is if you have access to a 3D printer/laser cutter/CNC machine that can build an adapter that holds your PSU while being secured to either the front fan holes or bottom SSD holes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. I don't have access to a 3D printer, so I think I'll have to pass with this mod.
> 
> I was considering the SG08 as well, but it sounds like it's not a great case. That's a shame, because the size is great.
Click to expand...

It really depends on what you are willing to do mod wise. I have 3d printed parts on my build, but i could have done my mods with some paper and off the shelf stuff.

If you are willing to cut into a new case to mount the psu similar to what i did, then all you need is a drill and dremel or tin snips. 

I simply used printed parts because i have one and I'm always looking for an excuse to use it! 

If you dont want to cut the case to mount it there are still some options given you have an SFX psu. You could mount on its side and use some double sided tape to keep it there. Might not be the most professional job ever, but a little time and attention to detail things can look great and no one would know the difference. 

I believe there are a couple people out there that side mounted an sfx psu with great results.

The other thing is, if you plan to run your system at stock speeds then your setup will be just fine with psu mounted in its stock location.

I really like the SG13 and that's why I put so much effort into mine, its a great size and with some minor laout changes ir can be a great air cooling machine!


----------



## the 1

Max78 said:


> It really depends on what you are willing to do mod wise. I have 3d printed parts on my build, but i could have done my mods with some paper and off the shelf stuff.
> 
> If you are willing to cut into a new case to mount the psu similar to what i did, then all you need is a drill and dremel or tin snips.
> 
> I simply used printed parts because i have one and I'm always looking for an excuse to use it!
> 
> If you dont want to cut the case to mount it there are still some options given you have an SFX psu. You could mount on its side and use some double sided tape to keep it there. Might not be the most professional job ever, but a little time and attention to detail things can look great and no one would know the difference.
> 
> I believe there are a couple people out there that side mounted an sfx psu with great results.
> 
> The other thing is, if you plan to run your system at stock speeds then your setup will be just fine with psu mounted in its stock location.
> 
> I really like the SG13 and that's why I put so much effort into mine, its a great size and with some minor layout changes it can be a great air cooling machine!


Thanks again for the advice. I suppose I could always try modding the case later. Out of curiosity, what GPU temps do you get?


----------



## Max78

GPU temps are ok, not great because the massive cooler barely fits in the case and has a small area to exhaust the hot air.

If I knew I was going to end up in such a tiny case i would have gone with a blower style card, or maybe one that wasn't so massive.

When I play a game that really stresses it the fans will kick on and the thing gets stupid loud.


----------



## makosharker

@Max78 Your BIG PSU seems to really take up space and made you have to do a bunch of mods to make things more workable, why didn't you think about investing in a smaller SFX PSU and simply reverse the plug orientation and mount it like 4cm off the bottom. Then you could have routed the plug out the back and kept all the other openings the same. Also since you might be into Vega theres a Sapphire Pulse Vega 56 card which is quite small, maybe it would help a bit with the thermals?


----------



## Max78

makosharker said:


> @*Max78* Your BIG PSU seems to really take up space and made you have to do a bunch of mods to make things more workable, why didn't you think about investing in a smaller SFX PSU and simply reverse the plug orientation and mount it like 4cm off the bottom. Then you could have routed the plug out the back and kept all the other openings the same. Also since you might be into Vega theres a Sapphire Pulse Vega 56 card which is quite small, maybe it would help a bit with the thermals?



It is definitely a BIG PSU, I did that for a couple reasons. 

I want to be able to overclock my system (CPU and GPU) after I get the build completely figured out and and feel the need to do so. So far I have don't see a need to overclock just yet. 

So that put my wattage at a min of 550w for me, I would liked to have gone more but that was my other issue, money.

I had a VERY tight budget that I was working with, and I couldn't afford to splurge even a little for a better part, I had X amount of dollars to work with and that was it. I also like a challenge! 

All of the SFX PSUs that had the wattage I was looking for were $85+, I purchased the one in my system for $35 on sale. As a result I was able to shift that $50 from the SFX PSU to my memory allowing me to get 16Gb 3200mhz RAM. There is also a much wider range of ATX size PSUs available if I feel the need to upgrade for whatever reason later down the road.


----------



## makosharker

Ok, thanks for the reply. I'm going to get the case and see how much clearance is there / use some imagination to see if it will work. At the moment I'm imagining some simple open brackets on the top and bottom (kind of like the ATX to SFX converter that you can buy for the case) with a small piece of metal opposite the fan side of the PSU to hold it in place (with simple screws / nuts). Here's the general look I'm imagining based on your open back design using air cooling - https://i.imgur.com/5OLS89Q.jpg


EDIT: @Max78 Another two estimates - https://imgur.com/a/90DA8Sc


----------



## Max78

makosharker said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. I'm going to get the case and see how much clearance is there / use some imagination to see if it will work. At the moment I'm imagining some simple open brackets on the top and bottom (kind of like the ATX to SFX converter that you can buy for the case) with a small piece of metal opposite the fan side of the PSU to hold it in place (with simple screws / nuts). Here's the general look I'm imagining based on your open back design using air cooling - https://i.imgur.com/5OLS89Q.jpg
> 
> 
> EDIT: @*Max78* Another two estimates - https://imgur.com/a/90DA8Sc





If you can find a low profile right angle power cord then that would be a great layout!. If you find one be sure to share where you got it because the shortest one I found is still 1 inch (25.4mm) tall. That will take up a lot of vertical room in the case.


----------



## makosharker

Yeah you are right. Basically having a SFX power supply gives you about 5cm extra vertical headroom to play with on your configuration, meaning that a right angle power cord is probably going to be essential.


----------



## jirachijirachi

makosharker said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. I'm going to get the case and see how much clearance is there / use some imagination to see if it will work. At the moment I'm imagining some simple open brackets on the top and bottom (kind of like the ATX to SFX converter that you can buy for the case) with a small piece of metal opposite the fan side of the PSU to hold it in place (with simple screws / nuts). Here's the general look I'm imagining based on your open back design using air cooling - https://i.imgur.com/5OLS89Q.jpg
> 
> 
> EDIT: @*Max78* Another two estimates - https://imgur.com/a/90DA8Sc



I am using this layout right now with a SF450. I 3D-printed a mount that holds the PSU and they are secured to the front 120mm fan hole. You have about 170mm of height to play with and the minimum bottom clearance (for all cables to get out) is about 30-40mm. This will leave 30-40mm room on top, enough for most power cable. You won't be able to use the HDD caddy bay though.


EDIT: I did not use the front panel IO. If you insist on using the USB 3.0 in front, you will need more clearance because those cables are pretty clunky.


----------



## makosharker

jirachijirachi said:


> I am using this layout right now with a SF450. I 3D-printed a mount that holds the PSU and they are secured to the front 120mm fan hole. You have about 170mm of height to play with and the minimum bottom clearance (for all cables to get out) is about 30-40mm. This will leave 30-40mm room on top, enough for most power cable. You won't be able to use the HDD caddy bay though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did not use the front panel IO. If you insist on using the USB 3.0 in front, you will need more clearance because those cables are pretty clunky.


Wouldn't you have been able to use your front IO ports if you had opted for a smaller angled power cable on the top though? Another user said he found cables that were only about 2.5cm tall. Your 3D printed mount idea sounds perfect, do you have any pictures / 3D models that you can share for other people to use your design?


----------



## jirachijirachi

makosharker said:


> Wouldn't you have been able to use your front IO ports if you had opted for a smaller angled power cable on the top though? Another user said he found cables that were only about 2.5cm tall. Your 3D printed mount idea sounds perfect, do you have any pictures / 3D models that you can share for other people to use your design?



Yes, it's possible to use it. You'll have to keep the power cable touching the top panel though. The issue with the USB cables is that the position is fixed and you have to work around it. With so many modular cables coming out from your PSU, you'll need soft cables (not stock SF450 cables) to pull it off. Also, I keep my PSU as low as possible so that I can more space for the exhaust to move around.


I'll need to complete my build first - still undecided which tower cooler I will go for. It's a toss up between the trio of Scythe Fuma, Mugen 5 or Ninja 5, each with their pros and cons.


----------



## makosharker

How are you closing / handling the back part of your case? Seems like a good place to let ventilation come / go through. Thanks for the tip on the soft cables, definitely something I will utilize.


----------



## jirachijirachi

makosharker said:


> How are you closing / handling the back part of your case? Seems like a good place to let ventilation come / go through. Thanks for the tip on the soft cables, definitely something I will utilize.



If you splice the stock ribbon cables of SF450, they can be quite passable to work with. I splice only the 24-pin ATX cable only though as that's really difficult to work with as it's made up of several smaller ribbon.


I made a large hole honeycomb mesh to act as intake/exhaust. It really depends whether I want an easy exhaust or easy cool air intake. It's two schools of studies - whether it's about "hot air will find its way out" or "cool air will find its way in". My limited experimentation with my petit D9L gives better CPU temperature if air flows from back to front at the expenses of hotter SSD and HDD, and I believe (without any way to measure it) hotter PSU as well. Thus, I am more inclined with the using the back as exhaust even if my CPU temperature is higher (84C vs 87C so not much of a difference actually). Motherboard temperature is the same between the two orientations.


----------



## makosharker

Interesting. And what kind of GPU are you using in the rig? The whole reason I wanted to switch to this kind of system is to allow for fan based GPUs as they are not only easier to find but also seem to run cooler and quieter. Did you print your honeycomb mesh as well? I'd love to get some designs from you if you're open to sharing. I'm going to be using a case with the solid front so the PSU might get quite hot, but yeah I'll try make sure that there is enough circulation of fresh air while getting rid of the hot air. To achieve that I was going to basically put a Noctua fan on the back left side (like a lot of other posters have shown off) and using it as an exhaust, is that what you're doing as well?


----------



## hacktastic

Kevlar82 said:


> Hello peeps, Welcom to my SG13 Case mods and build. Thought id share to show how i done mine and what i had to do.
> I live in Spain so its hot alot of the year and dust is an issue hence the reasons ive moded the case how i have
> to try keep it as cool as possible and dust proof it. I mainly use it for gaming and day to day tasks...


What did you use to offset the front fan space and nut size?


----------



## jirachijirachi

makosharker said:


> Interesting. And what kind of GPU are you using in the rig? The whole reason I wanted to switch to this kind of system is to allow for fan based GPUs as they are not only easier to find but also seem to run cooler and quieter. Did you print your honeycomb mesh as well? I'd love to get some designs from you if you're open to sharing. I'm going to be using a case with the solid front so the PSU might get quite hot, but yeah I'll try make sure that there is enough circulation of fresh air while getting rid of the hot air. To achieve that I was going to basically put a Noctua fan on the back left side (like a lot of other posters have shown off) and using it as an exhaust, is that what you're doing as well?



I am using the Sapphire RX580 Nitro+, which is honestly pretty big for this case. It's tall and slightly fat so the shroud comes in contact with the frame of the case. It's also a pain to put it in and I can't imagine myself wanting to take it out.


Be sure to check out how the hot air gets dissipated for your GPU. I found that the Nitro+ exhaust air out in at the back (which is normal) and also in front (I am not sure if this's standard across all GPUs). With the PSU fan intake in front, it actually inhales part of the hot air coming out from the GPU even with my mesh panel. With a solid panel, I'll imagine that will be worse.


Depending on the tower cooler you use, and the layout of your motherboard, you may or may not have enough room to mount a side exhaust fan. For my case, I can only use a slim fan. I don't have one, and in my country, it's either the ball bearing Prolimatech USV 12 or the expensive Noctua A12x15 - so I don't think I'll use that option. I figure that might help with VRM temperatures though.


----------



## hacktastic

I just, ordered the case, i will be tossing some older components in there, my 3770k, asus p8z77-i 16gb of dominator platinum and a samsung 840 evo. i will be cooling the cpu with a h80i v2. Should i expect my corsair hx850i to not fit in there with the other components?

**edit** i also have a lower profile gt 1030 as a gpu, I grabbed it for the 4k output and the compact size.

***EDIT*** hx850i that i have is 180mm long, case supports up to 140mm atx so i ordered a sf600 and bracket.


----------



## jirachijirachi

hacktastic said:


> I just, ordered the case, i will be tossing some older components in there, my 3770k, asus p8z77-i 16gb of dominator platinum and a samsung 840 evo. i will be cooling the cpu with a h80i v2. Should i expect my corsair hx850i to not fit in there with the other components?
> 
> **edit** i also have a lower profile gt 1030 as a gpu, I grabbed it for the 4k output and the compact size.
> 
> ***EDIT*** hx850i that i have is 180mm long, case supports up to 140mm atx so i ordered a sf600 and bracket.



Your HX850i will fit if you do not use any 3.5" drive. Judging by your spec, you don't even need the 600W SF600 unless you have an upgrade planned down the road.


----------



## asilas

Question around air cooling. I am currently hitting temps of around 80 degrees celsius around all of the components with this setup:
i5 7600k
GA270
Zotac GTX1080
ATX PSU
m2 ssd

My GPU has a blower style fan, CPU is cooled with noctua nh l9i (which I guess sucks the air), the PSU is mounted upside down (should be blowing the air out) and I had bought a 120mm case fan arctic f12 pwm.

Do I place the case fan so it blows the hot air out or sucks the cool air in to the case? Should I leave the PSU upside down?

Thanks.


----------



## the 1

Now that I have the SG13, I need an intake fan. I'm looking for something that's not too expensive (<£20) and also near-silent. I was considering the Noiseblocker B12-2, but I heard it's rather noisy as an intake. I suppose this is always an issue with intakes (which is why I've avoided them until now), but are there any fans that are good in this regard?

Apologies if this is a little too off-topic.

Edit: Oh, let me make clear that I'm looking for a 120 mm fan.


----------



## clannagh

the 1 said:


> Now that I have the SG13, I need an intake fan. I'm looking for something that's not too expensive (<£20) and also near-silent. I was considering the Noiseblocker B12-2, but I heard it's rather noisy as an intake. I suppose this is always an issue with intakes (which is why I've avoided them until now), but are there any fans that are good in this regard?
> 
> Apologies if this is a little too off-topic.
> 
> Edit: Oh, let me make clear that I'm looking for a 120 mm fan.


What thickness are you looking at? Where in the case is it being mounted ?


----------



## the 1

clannagh said:


> What thickness are you looking at? Where in the case is it being mounted ?


25 mm (thicker the better, right?) and mounted in the front. Are there any other locations where I could put a fan? I would be willing to add another one if there are.


----------



## clannagh

the 1 said:


> 25 mm (thicker the better, right?) and mounted in the front. Are there any other locations where I could put a fan? I would be willing to add another one if there are.


Are you going aircooling for CPU and PSU in standard top rear position ? If so a lot of people fit a slim (12mm) exhaust fan on the vent at the right rear though that does depend a lot on choice of motherboard. It is also reasonably easy to fit a couple of 50mm exhaust fans above the graphics card between case side and PSU.

I actually used a Thermal-right TY-150. It seems to be out of production but still easy enough to buy.

It has an unusual 120x140 mounting arrangement that lets you mount it at a slight angle (using two screws diagonally) and avoids the front USB/audio. It also feasibly may allow a full length GPU by filing back the hatch area in the photo below with a dremel, however I have not actually tried this myself.


----------



## the 1

clannagh said:


> Are you going aircooling for CPU and PSU in standard top rear position ? If so a lot of people fit a slim (12mm) exhaust fan on the vent at the right rear though that does depend a lot on choice of motherboard. It is also reasonably easy to fit a couple of 50mm exhaust fans above the graphics card between case side and PSU.


Thanks. For the right rear position, you mean something like this? It looks like a slim 80 or 92 mm fan is more appropriate if you don't want to do any modding. Actually, does it have to be slim if I choose a 92 mm fan?

For the time being, I'd like to avoid any changes to the case itself, so the TY150 isn't appropriate for me, as I have a full-length GPU.


----------



## clannagh

the 1 said:


> Thanks. For the right rear position, you mean something like this? It looks like a slim 80 or 92 mm fan is more appropriate if you don't want to do any modding. Actually, does it have to be slim if I choose a 92 mm fan?
> 
> For the time being, I'd like to avoid any changes to the case itself, so the TY150 isn't appropriate for me, as I have a full-length GPU.


A 25mm fan is not going to work with an ATX supply. With an SFX PSU I suspect a 25mm fan would end up hard against the PSU unless you used a custom mounting plate that moved it towards the GPU.

With the TY-150 you would not be modifying the case, just cutting back the frame of the the fan. However I never personally tried it with a full length card so hard to tell how well it would work.


----------



## the 1

clannagh said:


> A 25mm fan is not going to work with an ATX supply. With an SFX PSU I suspect a 25mm fan would end up hard against the PSU unless you used a custom mounting plate that moved it towards the GPU.
> 
> With the TY-150 you would not be modifying the case, just cutting back the frame of the the fan. However I never personally tried it with a full length card so hard to tell how well it would work.


Ok, I'm using an SFX PSU. A little earlier, I saw a thread on reddit (link) where someone used a 25 mm fan. Like you said, it's a tight fit against the PSU. The author moved it lower, away from the PSU, and is using it as an intake. I suppose I could at least try, but a slim fan does seem better.

Alright, I'll consider the TY-150, at least in the future.


----------



## whymoo

Will this case fit a slightly over max gpu (10.6", 269.2mm) without cutting the front pannel?


----------



## clannagh

whymoo said:


> Will this case fit a slightly over max gpu (10.6", 269.2mm) without cutting the front pannel?


According to this thread:

https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/81dkyt/sg13_max_gpu_length_more_than_listed/

it should fit PROVIDING your power connectors are not in a bad place.


----------



## Vortaku

Hey guys, been gone a while, but am working on finishing the girls sg13 rig, 8700k and a 970, was wondering what you guys would suggest for a all in one watercooler, figure that will give better temps in the small area we are working with.
Gotta snag a psu, cooler, and a m.2 ssd today to finish this up


----------



## clannagh

Vortaku said:


> Hey guys, been gone a while, but am working on finishing the girls sg13 rig, 8700k and a 970, was wondering what you guys would suggest for a all in one watercooler, figure that will give better temps in the small area we are working with.
> Gotta snag a psu, cooler, and a m.2 ssd today to finish this up


What did you end up deciding on ?


----------



## HypeMan

Pretty stoked to be joining the small form factor club. 
I travel about 200 days a year and wanted to build something powerful and portable, and this case seems to be the bees knees. 
Everything is ordered and has either arrived or will be shortly. 
In the mean time... Here's the Build 

Any constructive feedback is appreciated


----------



## clannagh

HypeMan said:


> Pretty stoked to be joining the small form factor club.
> I travel about 200 days a year and wanted to build something powerful and portable, and this case seems to be the bees knees.
> Everything is ordered and has either arrived or will be shortly.
> In the mean time... Here's the Build
> 
> Any constructive feedback is appreciated



What is your proposed cooling solution ? 

If your intending to use the stock cooler there are a couple of issues:

1. I am not sure that stock cooler will fit underneath a SFX PSU in the standard PSU location. Intel stock coolers are short-ass things but that AMD wraith cooler is rather tall. measure it before mounting the cooler. You may possibly need to invest in a lower profile cooler or AIO.
2. Assuming your stock cooler DOES fit - you most likely will need to invert the fan or have the PSU intake facing up to avoid competing with the cooler fan.
3. If fitting an air cooler order a front fan. You will get heat issues unless you also get an intake fan for the front of the case. I would do this regardless of PSU orientation. (the case assumes you are using an AIO water cooler so does not come with a front case fan)

Note - easiest solution if your stock cooler ends up too tall is invest in a basic AIO water cooler. The only real downside of a water cooler is it may cause issues at airports if you intend flying with this case.


----------



## HypeMan

clannagh said:


> HypeMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty stoked to be joining the small form factor club.
> I travel about 200 days a year and wanted to build something powerful and portable, and this case seems to be the bees knees.
> Everything is ordered and has either arrived or will be shortly.
> In the mean time... Here's the Build
> 
> Any constructive feedback is appreciated /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your proposed cooling solution ?
> 
> If your intending to use the stock cooler there are a couple of issues:
> 
> 1. I am not sure that stock cooler will fit underneath a SFX PSU in the standard PSU location. You may need to invest in a lower profile cooler or AIO.
> 2. Assuming your stock cooler does fit - you most likely will need to have the PSU intake facing up to avoid competing with the cooler fan.
> 3. If fitting an air cooler order a front fan. You will get heat issues unless you also get an intake fan for the front of the case. I would do this regardless of PSU orientation. (the case assumes you are using an AIO water cooler so does not come with a front case fan)
Click to expand...

Thank you for that insight. I am a bit concerned about the wraith cooler fitting, and thermals in overall. Flipped GPU is also already planned!
Once I have everything, I'll lay it all out and see how it goes, I'm already mentally prepared to relocate the PSU, buy an AIO, and or fans. Initial layout will have to determine what's necessary. 

I won't be in a huge rush to slam it all together, so waiting a few days for those parts won't be a problem. 

I have seen 120mm AIO with fans in push pull on the front panel, but I'm pretty sure it was a with a smaller gpu. My main concern is that I will be traveling alot with it and having any liquid in there could cause problems if leaks or TSA decides to be jerks one day.


----------



## clannagh

HypeMan said:


> Thank you for that insight. I am a bit concerned about the wraith cooler fitting, and thermals in overall. Flipped GPU is also already planned!
> Once I have everything, I'll lay it all out and see how it goes, I'm already mentally prepared to relocate the PSU, buy an AIO, and or fans. Initial layout will have to determine what's necessary.
> 
> I won't be in a huge rush to slam it all together, so waiting a few days for those parts won't be a problem.
> 
> I have seen 120mm AIO with fans in push pull on the front panel, but I'm pretty sure it was a with a smaller gpu. My main concern is that I will be traveling alot with it and having any liquid in there could cause problems if leaks or TSA decides to be jerks one day.


As i mentioned in an edit above the one downside of an AIO is airport security and carry on luggage issues so you are right to be concerned there.

Something like the Noctua NHL-12 is a possible. It has a 95w TDP but with the option of a second fan will likely handle the 105W your processor is rated at without any problems.

EDIT:

OK looking at this:
https://noctua.at/en/nh_l12s_tdp_guidelines

... the NHL-12S is ok with AMD at your TDP but is "recommended with good case ventilation only", in which case a good front fan and potentially some exhaust fans above the GPU and on the right hand side. I would try it with just front case fan and see how temps look first.


----------



## HypeMan

clannagh said:


> As i mentioned in an edit above the one downside of an AIO is airport security and carry on luggage issues so you are right to be concerned there.
> 
> Something like the Noctua NHL-12 is a possible. It has a 95w TDP but with the option of a second fan will likely handle the 105W your processor is rated at without any problems.


I will definitely keep that in mind. Was originally going to do the 7 2700 (non x) for the significantly lower lower TDP requirement, but cyber Monday deals made it less than $20 difference. So... That's that 😅

Edit - 
I have a cnc router, so I could do a really nice ventilation option on the top or right side.
Still will check Temps under load first.


----------



## clannagh

HypeMan said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind. Was originally going to do the 7 2700 (non x) for the significantly lower lower TDP requirement, but cyber Monday deals made it less than $20 difference. So... That's that 😅


See the edit above about case ventilation.

There is also the option to undervolt. A slight undervolt can save a lot of TDP for minimal impact on performance.


----------



## HypeMan

clannagh said:


> HypeMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely keep that in mind. Was originally going to do the 7 2700 (non x) for the significantly lower lower TDP requirement, but cyber Monday deals made it less than $20 difference. So... That's that 😅
> 
> 
> 
> See the edit above about case ventilation.
> 
> There is also the option to undervolt. A slight undervolt can save a lot of TDP for minimal impact on performance.
Click to expand...

This looks promising

* not shown SG3 white


----------



## clannagh

HypeMan said:


> This looks promising
> 
> * not shown SG3 white


Yeah 80C under heavy load is on the high side but not throttling. I think throttling is 85C on those things. So clearly an air cooled 2700X with that cooler in this case can be done and I suspect those figures can even be improved upon. 

The real key will be good case cooling and getting the excess heat from both the CPU and that rather hot running ATI GPU out of the case.


----------



## HypeMan

clannagh said:


> Yeah 80C under heavy load is on the high side but not throttling. I think throttling is 85C on those things. So clearly an air cooled 2700X with that cooler in this case can be done and I suspect those figures can even be improved upon.
> 
> The real key will be good case cooling and getting the excess heat from both the CPU and that rather hot running ATI GPU out of the case.


Yeah 100%. I would like for my components to last a good long time!


----------



## clannagh

One other minor point. You may need to order a PP08 or make up your own ATX to SFX adaptor as the adaptor plate that comes with your PSU centres the PSU in the ATX mounting hole which is far from optimal for air cooling in the SG13.

The PP08 moves the PSU to the top giving more clearance for the HSF ..

If you are considering exhaust fans above the GPU card the optimal solution would be a 3D printed adaptor plate that moved the PSU up and away from the video card allowing larger fans (with a PP08 the maximum you can fit is thin 50 mm fans) .


----------



## HypeMan

I was laying out my components last night, and I am considering the following:

*Moving PSU to Front of case. (rotated and flipped 90*) Intake from front and Exhausting through the right side. This will require, what seems to me, some pretty minor mods. 
*Use existing PSU cut out for intake (2 fans if possible)- Will also require minor mods
*adding exhaust fan at the right side near the rear.


----------



## Max78

HypeMan said:


> I was laying out my components last night, and I am considering the following:
> 
> *Moving PSU to Front of case. (rotated and flipped 90*) Intake from front and Exhausting through the right side. This will require, what seems to me, some pretty minor mods.
> *Use existing PSU cut out for intake (2 fans if possible)- Will also require minor mods
> *adding exhaust fan at the right side near the rear.





Sounds like a good plan. 

If you point your exhaust to the side keep in mind that all of the common right angle power cords are 1" (25mm) tall, and your power cables will be poking into your video card area, so either a short PSU or short video card. 

you can fit 2 80mm fans in the old PSU location but it requires you to bend the support rail. The thin cooler maser ones are perfect for the job and very quiet.

Pics hidden with spoiler because OCN upload sucks!


Spoiler


----------



## HypeMan

Max78 said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> If you point your exhaust to the side keep in mind that all of the common right angle power cords are 1" (25mm) tall, and your power cables will be poking into your video card area, so either a short PSU or short video card.
> 
> you can fit 2 80mm fans in the old PSU location but it requires you to bend the support rail. The thin cooler maser ones are perfect for the job and very quiet.


Basically exactly this ^^ 
Thank you for confirming this works! Looks like theres plenty of room to move air too!


----------



## TheNeonKnight

About to pull the trigger on one of these puppies myself, my question is if you were to front mount the PSU and use something akin to a be quiet! Dark Rock TF. What would be the best flow of cooling? Have the TF's fans pushing air up and have 80mm fans intake on the back(PSU cutout) in addition to a 92mm intake on the right side?


----------



## clannagh

All fans intake ?


----------



## TheNeonKnight

The 80mm fans and the 92mm fans are intakes, Yes.


----------



## clannagh

You know, rather than second guess how that would work, the best bet is to try it. Run some load tests with all intake, all exhaust and a combo of both and see what gives best results.


----------



## TheNeonKnight

As soon as I get the hardware I will, but I'm trying eyeball things at the moment and figure on a viable plan.


----------



## HypeMan

Flipped psu successful.

Plenty of room for air to move now with the ryzen stock wraith cooler. 

I didn't have all the right tools to make a perfect exhaust, bit it will do the job. 

Asus RX580 8GB DUAL fits beautifully.


----------



## clannagh

Looks good.

I assume with the power socket underneath you intend running the case on its right hand side.


----------



## Max78

HypeMan said:


> Flipped psu successful.
> 
> Plenty of room for air to move now with the ryzen stock wraith cooler.
> 
> I didn't have all the right tools to make a perfect exhaust, bit it will do the job.
> 
> Asus RX580 8GB DUAL fits beautifully.





Looks good!


now all you need is a right angle cord some taller feet and a fan shroud for the old PSU area. 



If you like the feet and fan shroud I made I will ship you some, free :thumb:


----------



## HypeMan

Max78 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> now all you need is a right angle cord some taller feet and a fan shroud for the old PSU area.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the feet and fan shroud I made I will ship you some, free /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif


Max im in Arizona - may not need to ship.


----------



## monbox10

Hi everyone. 

Planning on purchasing one of these soon and I have a weird question for those who own the solid front panel model. Is the front panel removable in anyway? Not the actual front of the case with the ports and power button, but just the solid panel itself. 

Been trying to find more detailed pictures of the back of the panel online and on here but no luck. I'm willing to do some DIY and was just wondering if it was possible. Saw pictures of the mesh models and it seemed like it was held partially by tabs. Any pics for current owners would be greatly appreciated. Reason I ask is that I can't find the white front mesh model in stock anywhere and I'm a bit short on time. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Max78

monbox10 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Planning on purchasing one of these soon and I have a weird question for those who own the solid front panel model. Is the front panel removable in anyway? Not the actual front of the case with the ports and power button, but just the solid panel itself.
> 
> Been trying to find more detailed pictures of the back of the panel online and on here but no luck. I'm willing to do some DIY and was just wondering if it was possible. Saw pictures of the mesh models and it seemed like it was held partially by tabs. Any pics for current owners would be greatly appreciated. Reason I ask is that I can't find the white front mesh model in stock anywhere and I'm a bit short on time. Thanks in advance for any help.


The solid front panel is definitely 2 seperate pieces. I should have a pic of it in my build thread somewhere. I will see if I can dig out my front cover and take better pics today sometime.


----------



## monbox10

Thanks for the info Max78. I checked your build thread and it did indeed have pics of the front panel. Not sure how hard it would be to separate, but just knowing it's two piece is enough for me to make the plunge and buy the case. Incredible build btw and amazing job with the mods. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## zlobnoebydlo

flipped front mounted psus, 3d printing, bigger front fans, cutting frame for longer card...
here's mine:


----------



## SebastianFM

I have this case and it's great. I want to update my PC to Intel Core i5-9600K and can't decide which CPU cooler will be better. Currently i have Cryorig C7 but I think it will be inadequate so I consider buying be quiet Shadow Rock LP or Noctua NH-L12S. I have SFX PSU so both will fit. Which cooler from these will provide better airflow inside the case?


----------



## jirachijirachi

zlobnoebydlo said:


> flipped front mounted psus, 3d printing, bigger front fans, cutting frame for longer card...
> here's mine:


Great mod! Where is the PSU?


----------



## whymoo

whymoo said:


> Will this case fit a slightly over max gpu (10.6", 269.2mm) without cutting the front pannel?


Forgot about this post but can confirm that the card fits (EVGA 11G-P4-2382-KR)


----------



## ibarraisma

Small addition. Some DIY magnetic dust filters. The top one is bigger than the psu intake, just contemplating future moddings. The filters are made with mosquito net and flexible magnets (Magnetic sheet with adhesive, the brand is The Magnetic Source).


----------



## BrotherAli

My build. I refuse to have a loud computer but also want high performance (4k gaming) and a small case. Size, noise, and performance; all three components kind of work against each other. It has taken allot of work but I think I have all three, next thing for me to check is if my mechanical hard drive or pump are the next loudest components but honestly its pretty quiet as it sits. My MSI GPU is considered one of the quieter models but it would make an annoying noise when the fans would spin up, it would hit 60C if I surf the web or get on youtube and make noise. Now it never hits 60C during non-gaming tasks and the noctua fans run ~400RPM

Components:
AMD RYZEN 5 1600
ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac 
MSI GTX1080 Gaming X+ 
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB 3200 DDR4 RAM
Seagate 4TB HDD
Samsung 250GB SSD
Corsair SF450 PSUhttps://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=248272&thumb=1

Cooling:
Corsair H60 Cooler
2X Gentle Typhoon 120MM Fans
2X Noctua NF-A9 PWM (video card, redux edition didnt get to high enough RPM during gaming)
Noctua NF-A9 PWM (side fan on case)
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM (for PSU)


----------



## dpunk3

Hello all! I am having an issue with my system. I rebuilt it and just finished the rebuild yesterday, and I've noticed my drives getting insanely hot, regularly reaching mid to high 50's in temperatures. Only the two M.2 drives are having this issue, one on the top one on the bottom of the motherboard (960 Pro NVMe boot drive and a WD Blue storage drive). I have the system watercooled with a push/pull system exhausting from the front. What would you guys recommend as a way of combating this issue?


----------



## dpunk3

ApplesOfEpicnes said:


> New heatsink installed and managed. This time I got a NH-L12 with a thin 120 on the bottom. Trying to get a full thickness fan, but can't find any very low profile ddr4 for the board. Maybe I'll try water cooling get again some day when I get a SFX bracket that raises the psu.


Super late response to this, but where did you get those dust filters?


----------



## ibarraisma

dpunk3 said:


> Super late response to this, but where did you get those dust filters?


I think the filters are these. 

https://www.demcifilter.com/demcifl...er-for-silverstone-sugo-sg13b-dust-filter-kit


----------



## dpunk3

ibarraisma said:


> I think the filters are these.
> 
> https://www.demcifilter.com/demcifl...er-for-silverstone-sugo-sg13b-dust-filter-kit


Oh, awesome, thank you! These are also on Amazon. Ordered!


----------



## clannagh

dpunk3 said:


> Hello all! I am having an issue with my system. I rebuilt it and just finished the rebuild yesterday, and I've noticed my drives getting insanely hot, regularly reaching mid to high 50's in temperatures. Only the two M.2 drives are having this issue, one on the top one on the bottom of the motherboard (960 Pro NVMe boot drive and a WD Blue storage drive). I have the system watercooled with a push/pull system exhausting from the front. What would you guys recommend as a way of combating this issue?


I would not necessarily call mid 50C insanely hot. Samsung rate most of their drives for use up to 70C at which point they start to throttle for example.

Part of the issue is the lack of air circulation around the motherboard when using watercooling in these SG13 cases. Especially if the PSU is sucking from above. The only air flow is from the front and on many MBs the airflow blocked by the ram sticks. 

Viable options to consider include auxiliary cooling fans (such as the ones that clip onto the ram) , cutting a cooling vent in the case floor with a dremel and investing in after market heavy duty M2 heatsinks.

Heatsink review:
https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8599/investigation-heatsinks-worth/index.html


----------



## dpunk3

clannagh said:


> I would not necessarily call mid 50C insanely hot. Samsung rate most of their drives for use up to 70C at which point they start to throttle for example.
> 
> Part of the issue is the lack of air circulation around the motherboard when using watercooling in these SG13 cases. Especially if the PSU is sucking from above. The only air flow is from the front and on many MBs the airflow blocked by the ram sticks.
> 
> Viable options to consider include auxiliary cooling fans (such as the ones that clip onto the ram) , cutting a cooling vent in the case floor with a dremel and investing in after market heavy duty M2 heatsinks.
> 
> Heatsink review:
> https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8599/investigation-heatsinks-worth/index.html


I noticed Samsung rating their drives for 70C, if that's the case then I'm perfectly fine. What about WD Blue M.2 drives? I can't seem to find consistent data, some forums say 50-55, some say up to 70 as well. I didn't see anything on the product page either.


----------



## clannagh

dpunk3 said:


> I noticed Samsung rating their drives for 70C, if that's the case then I'm perfectly fine. What about WD Blue M.2 drives? I can't seem to find consistent data, some forums say 50-55, some say up to 70 as well. I didn't see anything on the product page either.


70C according to Western Digital.

This is the spec sheet:

https://www.wd.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-800079.pdf


----------



## dpunk3

Hey guys, anyone have any ideas about doing a dual watercooled setup for this system? I saw someone here who did a full custom loop, but I don't have room for a pump and reservoir. I saw that Asetek has the 760GC, I feel like I could throw that on my 1080 with the Kraken G12 and it will work just fine. But the 760GC isn't being sold anymore and I can't find any other dual waterblock AIO coolers. Any suggestions? I would even be ok with like a waterblock/pump/reservoir combo that would actually fit in the SG13 but that seems even more unlikely to find.


----------



## clannagh

dpunk3 said:


> Hey guys, anyone have any ideas about doing a dual watercooled setup for this system? I saw someone here who did a full custom loop, but I don't have room for a pump and reservoir. I saw that Asetek has the 760GC, I feel like I could throw that on my 1080 with the Kraken G12 and it will work just fine. But the 760GC isn't being sold anymore and I can't find any other dual waterblock AIO coolers. Any suggestions? I would even be ok with like a waterblock/pump/reservoir combo that would actually fit in the SG13 but that seems even more unlikely to find.


In theory you could squeeze in two slim AIOs with a fan between them. No idea how the airflow would shape up or how hard it would be to adapt for a GPU.


----------



## CesarDRK

I'm digging through the thread to find answers, but as my time to choose parts is a bit limited i'll ask it now just in case i can't find the right answers first...

I have a new build in mind, using the SG13. For now, im considering two different cooling options, and im not sure with one is the best.
My system will run 100% stock, but i do not want any thermal throttling or excessive heat or noise. So, with that in mind, what do you guys suggest?

The build:

*CPU* - Intel Core i9-9900K
*Motherboard* - ASRock Z390 PHANTOM GAMING-ITX/AC
*Memory* - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200
*SSD for OS* - Samsung 970 Evo 250 GB NVME M.2-2280
*HDD for Storage* - 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 3.5inch Sata III HDD
*VGA* - GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2070 8 GB Mini (GV-N2070IX-8GC)
*Power Supply* - Corsair SF600 SFX 80+ Platinum (with sleeved cables and SFX to ATX bracket)
*Case* - Silverstone SG13B-Q

The cooling options:

*Option 1* - Noctua NH-L12S + Extra Noctua NF-A12x15 Fan in Push-Pull Configuration + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
*Option 2a* - Corsair H80i V2 (Standard Push-Pull Configuration) + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
*Option 2b* - Corsair H80i V2 + Dual Noctua NF-A12x15 Fans in Push-Pull Configuration + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

As i said, i will not overclock. I just want the vga and cpu to turbo boost properly, keep temps in check and reasonably quiet.


----------



## epic1337

uhh bro, i9-9900K would melt an NH-L12S, or any low-profile cooler for that matter, at stock.
you'd need to undervolt and underclock it to ~3Ghz to make it work with low-profile coolers.


----------



## CesarDRK

epic1337 said:


> uhh bro, i9-9900K would melt an NH-L12S, or any low-profile cooler for that matter, at stock.
> you'd need to undervolt and underclock it to ~3Ghz to make it work with low-profile coolers.


On the actual Noctua website it says that the NH-L12S is compatible with the 9900k, but it should be power limited in bios to 185w to keep it constrained.

What do you suggest?


----------



## epic1337

CesarDRK said:


> On the actual Noctua website it says that the NH-L12S is compatible with the 9900k, but it should be power limited in bios to 185w to keep it constrained.
> 
> What do you suggest?


 liquid cooling would be better, and yes power limiting would work just as good as undervolting/underclocking the chip, it'll automatically throttle it.
also, one of NF-A12x25 would perform better than two NF-A12x15 in push-pull.


you can take some reference from this guy's build for example, i9-9900K with NH-L12.
https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/nanooks-build-log-9900k-z390-rtx-2080.9754/

key difference is:
case = Louqe Ghost S1
CPU fan = 1x NF-A12x25 (mounted below)
power limit 1 = 95W (throttle ~3.6ghz) @ 60°C
power limit 2 = 150W (throttle ~4.3ghz) @ 78°C
power limit 3 = 205W (throttle ~4.5ghz) @ 89°C

this would imply that even with this more adequate configuration, setting the power limit to 205W would push the chip close to 90°C.
in which case, Sugo SG13 would only perform much worse.


----------



## Max78

Noctua NH-L12S is a 95 watt cooler max in a WELL ventilated case, which the SG13 is not. So your 9900K will be running at 3.6ghz best case, probably closer to 3ghz in reality and it will be running warm.

If you want to get the most out of that 9900k you will need a cooler capable of 160+ watts. 

The water cooling solutions you have listed are better than Noctua, but its kind of the same scenario, a "well ventilated case" 

The Noctua NH-c14S 140 would barely be enough in a well ventilated case but I don't think it will fit in the SG13.


----------



## CesarDRK

Max78 said:


> Noctua NH-L12S is a 95 watt cooler max in a WELL ventilated case, which the SG13 is not. So your 9900K will be running at 3.6ghz best case, probably closer to 3ghz in reality and it will be running warm.
> 
> If you want to get the most out of that 9900k you will need a cooler capable of 160+ watts.
> 
> The water cooling solutions you have listed are better than Noctua, but its kind of the same scenario, a "well ventilated case"
> 
> The Noctua NH-c14S 140 would barely be enough in a well ventilated case but I don't think it will fit in the SG13.


So, is there something i can do with the SG13 to cool the 9900k? Is there anything better than the h80i that fits?

Or i will need to pick a different case?


----------



## epic1337

CesarDRK said:


> So, is there something i can do with the SG13 to cool the 9900k? Is there anything better than the h80i that fits?
> 
> Or i will need to pick a different case?


a different case would be your best bet, one thats designed for optimum airflow.

as for a liquid cooler, a custom loop is what people do with this case.
it'll effectively expand your option from a single 120mm rad to two 120mm rad stacked, or a really thick rad.


----------



## clannagh

My experience with undervolting stock CPUs by changing the offset is that you generally can get a good reduction in temps with NO reduction in performance under load BUT things can get unstable at no load.


----------



## CesarDRK

Well, as of wikichip, the 9900k turbo boost between 5ghz (1-2 cores load), 4.8ghz (2-4 cores load) and 4.7ghz with (5-8 cores load).

From what i could gather from tomshardware:

Workload | TDP @ Stock Max Turbo (4.7ghz) | TDP @ Overclock (5.1ghz)
Gaming | <100w | <100w
Cinebench | 137w | 232w
Blender | 145w | 241w
Prime95 AVX | 205w | 250w

Prime95 AVX is unrealistic i guess. So, if i consider a max TDP of 150w~185w without overclocking, maybe the SG13 is still viable?


----------



## epic1337

CesarDRK said:


> Well, as of wikichip, the 9900k turbo boost between 5ghz (1-2 cores load), 4.8ghz (2-4 cores load) and 4.7ghz with (5-8 cores load).
> 
> From what i could gather from tomshardware:
> 
> Workload | TDP @ Stock Max Turbo (4.7ghz) | TDP @ Overclock (5.1ghz)
> Gaming | <100w | <100w
> Cinebench | 137w | 232w
> Blender | 145w | 241w
> Prime95 AVX | 205w | 250w
> 
> Prime95 AVX is unrealistic i guess. So, if i consider a max TDP of 150w~185w without overclocking, maybe the SG13 is still viable?


yes SG13 is viable, but not with a low-profile air cooler, SG13 simply lacks the proper airflow to feed air cooling enough cool air.


----------



## CesarDRK

epic1337 said:


> yes SG13 is viable, but not with a low-profile air cooler, SG13 simply lacks the proper airflow to feed air cooling enough cool air.


So we are back at the H80i V2...

For optimal performance, i had some friends recommending a NF-A12x25 for push and maybe a A12x15mm for pull setup. If it fits, i guess its my best bet for decent cooling.


----------



## dpunk3

CesarDRK said:


> So we are back at the H80i V2...
> 
> For optimal performance, i had some friends recommending a NF-A12x25 for push and maybe a A12x15mm for pull setup. If it fits, i guess its my best bet for decent cooling.


H80i is certainly the way to go over air cooling, I would also recommend delidding the 9900k if you're shoving it into the SG13, you want whatever benefits you can get. My 8086k gets to about 55C under load but it doesn't have 8 cores so it's a different story for your needs.


----------



## azdesign

Nope cant fit H80i GT/v2 on mine. Due to large and bulky pipe I can't bend it to fit inside the case. Previously, I was able to fit kraken X31 with push pull fan on this case. It has flexible and slimmer tube instead of this behemoth.

But this is mainly because of my mod which is now using top mount for radiator. Un-modded case shouldn't have any problem fitting it.


----------



## habaabadabas

Hi.

I would like to ask if anyone had tested the longest and thickest GPU that can fit in this card without any modifications.

I am currently seeing a good deal on a Palit 1070 Jetstream (285mm x 133mm), 2.5 slot card.

Replies and ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Max78

habaabadabas said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone had tested the longest and thickest GPU that can fit in this card without any modifications.
> 
> I am currently seeing a good deal on a Palit 1070 Jetstream (285mm x 133mm), 2.5 slot card.
> 
> Replies and ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm running a Red Devil RX580 which is a 3 slot card. I had to modify the case to get it to fit and it is VERY tight, but fits. 

Dimensions are 255mm*157mm*46mm

I can defiantly fit a longer video card in there, but I'm not sure how much longer. I will see if I can get more info tonight if no one else is able to answer your question.


----------



## clannagh

I have heard of people getting 280mm cards in by hacking away at the case front and they claim it fits with just a few mm spare before the the mesh itself. That suggest the hard limit without major modification (card poking through front mesh or front panel spaced forward from case) may be just over the 280mm length. The "official" length of the outside dimensions of the case is 285mm which also suggests a 285mm card will not fit without mods.

ALSO a major consideration with fitting very long cards that poke through the chassis into the front cover area is where the PCI power adapters are located. Your card has the connectors on top (which is good) but they are fairly far forward (which is bad). You may have to hack into the hole in the metal at the front of the case with a dremel to get the PCI power cables on if the sockets end up being too far forward.

As far as 2.5 slots goes it may fit, there is a bit of leeway on that side I am not sure what the actual width limit is. Max78's success with a 3 slot card suggests you may be OK in terms of width.


----------



## prymityw

Hi Guyz

I've just found this thread and it's the biggest thread dedicated to Sugo SG13 case, lot's of interesting insights here! I decided to go with SG13 build however I can't decide how to install Big Shuriken 2 cooler so it's orientation would go nicely with 140mm blowing fan, my main idea is: orientating the fins of the heat sink in such a way that the case fan can blow the air between them... yet I read somewhere that fins should be parallel to ram sticks... what is the best orientation?


----------



## clannagh

prymityw said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> I've just found this thread and it's the biggest thread dedicated to Sugo SG13 case, lot's of interesting insights here! I decided to go with SG13 build however I can't decide how to install Big Shuriken 2 cooler so it's orientation would go nicely with 140mm blowing fan, my main idea is: orientating the fins of the heat sink in such a way that the case fan can blow the air between them... yet I read somewhere that fins should be parallel to ram sticks... what is the best orientation?


Seems to me that if the HSF fan is blowing downwards (pushing) then it would be acting against the direction of the case fan air and potentially creating turbulence if you lined the fins up with case flow. In which case, orienting parallel with the ram direction might be better. I have never actually used a Big Shuriken cooler myself though so my comments are more theoretical than anything else.

That said it may make little difference either way. The best solution of course is to stress test with both alignments and see which works better.


----------



## hanscastorp

*new SG13 build: Ryzen 5 2600 + 1060 6GB*

Hi people.

First post here. This is a great thread and it helped / inspired a lot.

I wanted to share my new build:

*mobo: *ASROCK B450 Gaming ITX/AC
*CPU*: Ryzen 5 2600
*CPU cooler*: Wraith Stealth (_stock_)
*RAM*: Corsair LPX Vengeance DDR4-3000 C16
*GPU*: ASUS Turbo GTX 1060 6GB (_recycled from existing rig_)
*storage 1*: Kingston A1000 NVMe PCIe M.2 240Gb
*storage 2*: Crucial BX500 SSD 240Gb (_as "fast" drive for AMD StoreMI_)
*storage 3*: WD Blue 2.5" 5400rpm 2TB (_as slow drive for AMD StoreMI_)
*PSU*: Kolink SFX-450
*case fan*: Arctic P12 PWM 120mm

https://imgur.com/a/mYyXI7s

I'm planning to upgrade the CPU cooler in due course, but for now it works fine (no OC yet). I'm idling around 40°; I'm going to test under load as soon as I get the time.

The case fan is an intake, static pressure optimized (instead of air flow model, "F12"); I thought it better considering the small case. However, it turned out organised enough that internal air-flow should be good.

I tried fitting a 120mm * 25mm fan as lateral exhaust but it doesn't fit. Probably an 80mm (or even 92mm) should fit OK.

PSU is intaking from the top.

Any suggestions on thermals / fan placement / mods?


Thanks


----------



## Max78

hanscastorp said:


> Hi people.
> 
> First post here. This is a great thread and it helped / inspired a lot.
> 
> I wanted to share my new build:
> 
> *mobo: *ASROCK B450 Gaming ITX/AC
> *CPU*: Ryzen 5 2600
> *CPU cooler*: Wraith Stealth (_stock_)
> *RAM*: Corsair LPX Vengeance DDR4-3000 C16
> *GPU*: ASUS Turbo GTX 1060 6GB (_recycled from existing rig_)
> *storage 1*: Kingston A1000 NVMe PCIe M.2 240Gb
> *storage 2*: Crucial BX500 SSD 240Gb (_as "fast" drive for AMD StoreMI_)
> *storage 3*: WD Blue 2.5" 5400rpm 2TB (_as slow drive for AMD StoreMI_)
> *PSU*: Kolink SFX-450
> *case fan*: Arctic P12 PWM 120mm
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/mYyXI7s
> 
> I'm planning to upgrade the CPU cooler in due course, but for now it works fine (no OC yet). I'm idling around 40°; I'm going to test under load as soon as I get the time.
> 
> The case fan is an intake, static pressure optimized (instead of air flow model, "F12"); I thought it better considering the small case. However, it turned out organised enough that internal air-flow should be good.
> 
> I tried fitting a 120mm * 25mm fan as lateral exhaust but it doesn't fit. Probably an 80mm (or even 92mm) should fit OK.
> 
> PSU is intaking from the top.
> 
> Any suggestions on thermals / fan placement / mods?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Looks good! Nice and clean as well! :specool:


----------



## clannagh

hanscastorp said:


> I tried fitting a 120mm * 25mm fan as lateral exhaust but it doesn't fit. Probably an 80mm (or even 92mm) should fit OK.
> 
> PSU is intaking from the top.
> 
> Any suggestions on thermals / fan placement / mods?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Fine work.

With regard to the RHS exhaust fan, it is unlikely a 25 mm fan of any diameter will work with an HSF, you may need to look at slimmer fans or mount the fan externally on the outside of the case. TBH even a 15 mm thick fan can cause issues with some motherboards, a 12mm is a safer bet.

As far as the LHS goes you can mount a couple of 60 x 15 mm fans above the graphics card. THis is not entirely necessary with your blower style card but makes a massive difference with more traditional GPUs that dump warm air into the case:


----------



## hanscastorp

Max78 said:


> Looks good! Nice and clean as well! /forum/images/smilies/specool.gif





clannagh said:


> Fine work.
> 
> With regard to the RHS exhaust fan, it is unlikely a 25 mm fan of any diameter will work with an HSF, you may need to look at slimmer fans or mount the fan externally on the outside of the case. TBH even a 15 mm thick fan can cause issues with some motherboards, a 12mm is a safer bet.
> 
> As far as the LHS goes you can mount a couple of 60 x 15 mm fans above the graphics card. THis is not entirely necessary with your blower style card but makes a massive difference with more traditional GPUs that dump warm air into the case:


Thanks guys 🙂

I was looking at the Noctua LH-N9a, 92*14mm for lateral exhaust. I couldn't find anything else (cheaper) with the same size. It should (barely) fit, with help by a couple of zip ties.

I've tested the system (stock frequencies + voltage) and, as of now, I'm idling 39-43° depending on ambient temperature. Under game load I'm around 70-73°. Under synthetic load it goes up to 80-85°.

I'm not yet feeling the need to OC the CPU. The R5 2600 is a good unit so far.

I'm OCing the GPU though. My ASUS Turbo 1060-6Gb clocks ~1700Mhz on boost at stock, with 8Ghz memory bandwidth. I'm pushing ~2000Mhz for clock and 8.8Ghz for memory.

Temps stay around 70-72° under game load with a 45% fan. This tells me that the blower architecture works well in this small case, for now.

For 1080p gaming I'm OK. I've just bought a 4K TV which should arrive shortly. I'll see how the 1080p works on it and maybe try pushing 1440p on some games.

I don't think the 1060 can produce decent gameplay at 4K on most games so a new GPU is going to be an investment I'll have to consider in the near future. Problem is there seem to be no more blower style cards in the GTX 16 or 20 family, which is a shame for SFF case like the SG13. Probably AMD is a good bet as they still have reference blower cards.


----------



## clannagh

hanscastorp said:


> For 1080p gaming I'm OK. I've just bought a 4K TV which should arrive shortly. I'll see how the 1080p works on it and maybe try pushing 1440p on some games.
> 
> I don't think the 1060 can produce decent gameplay at 4K on most games so a new GPU is going to be an investment I'll have to consider in the near future. Problem is there seem to be no more blower style cards in the GTX 16 or 20 family, which is a shame for SFF case like the SG13. Probably AMD is a good bet as they still have reference blower cards.


ASUS do them:

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2060-6G/
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2070-8G/
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2080-8G/


----------



## hanscastorp

clannagh said:


> ASUS do them:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2060-6G/
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2070-8G/
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/TURBO-RTX2080-8G/


Thanks. I did miss those. The 2060 could work as an upgrade.

I've just ordered the Noctua NF-A9x14 for lateral exhaust. I'll report back.


----------



## animal0307

CesarDRK said:


> So, is there something i can do with the SG13 to cool the 9900k? Is there anything better than the h80i that fits?
> 
> Or i will need to pick a different case?


What I had in my SG13 for about 3 years was a GTX 670 and a 2500K both under water in the same loop. Together they are about 250W of heat. I ran a single 120mmx60mm thick (might be 50 or 55) low FPI rad with a single Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3000 rpm fan in push. I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to my load temps but I recall them always being below 70C even after hours of soaking. My fan also was set to run in silent mode and I always heard my pump over anything else. DDC in the swiftech CPU pump/block combo thing. 

I would suggest you find thickest single 120mm AIO you can and buy a Noctua fan whether it's an A12 or F12 and rock it. You are limited to 60mm thick though I believe.

Some things to look out for though. You may not be able to use the 3.5in Bay depending on the orientation of your rad and you be will be limited to an ITX length GPU.

I have posted my build in this thread a few years back but sadly I have no links to it at the moment. If I break out my laptop I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## clannagh

*Useful diagram of Big Shuriken 3.*

Diagram attached showing dimensions of Big Shuriken 3. It looks feasible with shorter ram and a SFX to mount this one backwards meaning the fan would be more exposed (less of the fan under the PSU). Looking at the diagram it might even be possible to cram on a 140 mm fan with 120 mm mounts such as the Noctua NFA-15, NF P14R or Thermaltake TY-147A/B, TY-143 (130 cfm but apparently gets loud) or even the 140mmx13mm TY-14013BW.


----------



## Mulven

I'm planning a build in this beauty and I have a question surrounding the PSU selection.

-CPU: Ryzen 3000 Series
-GPU: Navi Series (Probably Blower)
-MOBO: New 3000 Boards (X500 probs) 
-RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB 3000MHz CL15
-PSU: N/A
-STORAGE: ADATA SU650 960GB SSD / ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 512GB M.2 SSD
-COOLER: Corsair H60 (2018) in Push/Pull with two Noctua NF-A12x25s

I've gathered all the parts apart from cpu, gpu, mobo and psu. I'm wondering whether or not I should go for an upside down Corsair SF600 with a side exhaust NF-A9x14 or an upside down good tier SilverStone ATX 550-650W PSU with PP05-E cables. Any advice would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## clannagh

*clannagh*



Mulven said:


> I'm planning a build in this beauty and I have a question surrounding the PSU selection.
> 
> -CPU: Ryzen 3000 Series
> -GPU: Navi Series (Probably Blower)
> -MOBO: New 3000 Boards (X500 probs)
> -RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB 3000MHz CL15
> -PSU: N/A
> -STORAGE: ADATA SU650 960GB SSD / ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 512GB M.2 SSD
> -COOLER: Corsair H60 (2018) in Push/Pull with two Noctua NF-A12x25s
> 
> I've gathered all the parts apart from cpu, gpu, mobo and psu. I'm wondering whether or not I should go for an upside down Corsair SF600 with a side exhaust NF-A9x14 or an upside down good tier SilverStone ATX 550-650W PSU with PP05-E cables. Any advice would be welcome, thanks.


The main advantage of the ATX will be cost. 

Assuming by "upside down" you mean intake fan upwards, the main advantage of the SF600/sidefan combo is more airflow around the VRMs and other motherboard components.

Your H60 with 2x 25mm fans will fit but barely with 2 or 3 mm to spare.

Note that the NF-A9x14 sidefan works well with an AIO (like your design) however has mixed results with a HSF, in some cases it seems to even interfere with cooling.


----------



## Mulven

clannagh said:


> The main advantage of the ATX will be cost.
> 
> Assuming by "upside down" you mean intake fan upwards, the main advantage of the SF600/sidefan combo is more airflow around the VRMs and other motherboard components.
> 
> Your H60 with 2x 25mm fans will fit but barely with 2 or 3 mm to spare.
> 
> Note that the NF-A9x14 sidefan works well with an AIO (like your design) however has mixed results with a HSF, in some cases it seems to even interfere with cooling.


My apologies for the poor terminology there. I think we are on the same page but just to make sure I was meaning using the PSU as an exhaust. 

Yeah it is definitely a tight fit, seen some nice /r/perfectfit material when doing research on push pulls in the build.


----------



## clannagh

Mulven said:


> My apologies for the poor terminology there. I think we are on the same page but just to make sure I was meaning using the PSU as an exhaust.


Just make sure you get a PSU where the fan is always on. "Quiet" PSU designs that stop the fan at low PSU temps are not ideal where the PSU is also the exhaust.


----------



## clannagh

clannagh said:


> Diagram attached showing dimensions of Big Shuriken 3. It looks feasible with shorter ram and a SFX to mount this one backwards meaning the fan would be more exposed (less of the fan under the PSU). Looking at the diagram it might even be possible to cram on a 140 mm fan with 120 mm mounts such as the Noctua NFA-15, NF P14R or Thermaltake TY-147A/B, TY-143 (130 cfm but apparently gets loud) or even the 140mmx13mm TY-14013BW.


Followup:

Mounting the Big Shuriken 3 so the heatsink overhangs the ram works fine and results in a much larger proportion of the fan being in the "open air", cooling is good . I was using Ballistic RGB ram and had to remove the light diffuser bar for the heatsink to clear the ram.

I tried a TY-14013BW and it fitted fine with the heatsink in the "standard" position (overhanging the rear ports) and gave more clearance between the HSF and PSU - however it unfortunately interfered with the RHS case by 5 mm when the heatsink was rotated to overhang the ram.

I will post photos at some point when I have more time.


----------



## nunocaires

Hey there, for those wondering if a thick radiator like the h80i will fit with 2 fans on the SG13, yesterday Iâ€™️ve been working with and cleaning my build and Iâ€™️ve mounted an arctic liquid freezer 120 with an A25 and A15 in push pull. Space is so tight I canâ€™️t lock the 24pin cable but everything works perfectly. Even with 2 fans, the airflow of this case it's not good for this kind of high TDP CPUs. Unfortunately there isn't a single case that can fit a D15 that i find attractive. They are all ugly or they are too big to be called itx. 

Currently, I'm using the A25 at 800rpm and the A15 at 700rpm. I will do some stress tests with real bench and with some other tool w/o AVX to check temps.

Specs:
intel 8086k @ 5Ghz 1.25v llc1
asrock z390 itx phantom gaming
teamgroup 16Gb Xtreem 8pack 4133 cl18
evga rtx 2060 xc ultra
seasonic focus sgx 600w
samsung evo 960 250gb


----------



## clannagh

That is a very cosy fit, so one fan is 15mm and the other 25mm ?

Meanwhile, as promised, here are some photos of a Big Shuriken 3 installed in an sg13 (Asus H370i, SF450 PSU, HSF mounted to hang over the ram).


----------



## BrotherAli

*brotherali*



Mulven said:


> My apologies for the poor terminology there. I think we are on the same page but just to make sure I was meaning using the PSU as an exhaust.
> 
> Yeah it is definitely a tight fit, seen some nice /r/perfectfit material when doing research on push pulls in the build.


No use SF450/SF600 as intake. Then use 92mm noctua side fan as exhaust.


----------



## Ice007

*2080 Ti in a SG-13*

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone had done a 2080 Ti in an unmodded SG-13 case. I'm truthfully going to be using a 2080 Super when they drop, but I figure temps will be closely inline with a 2080 TI. ANYWAY, if anyone has a 2080 Ti in one of these cases, I'd love to hear what your temps are while leaving the card air cooled. 

Building a rig for my father that he will use in an RV and I'm trying to make it small-ish for him. I want the GPU and CPU facing in a manner that when there's bouncing up and down on the road it won't be pulling on either the CPU socket or the PCI-E connector (motherboard laying flat essentially). If you have another case you'd recommend for such a beefy GPU let me know. I've spent hours trying to figure out what to do case wise as this will be my first SFF build. Thanks!


----------



## Ice007

*2080 Ti in a SG-13*

Hello all! I'm trying to build my first SFF PC for my father who drives around the country in an RV. I'd like to know what temps you have if you have a 2080 Ti in one of these cases. I'll actually be using a 2080 Super if it can stay cool enough, but temps should line up close-ish to a 2080 Ti.

Furthermore, if you have a different case you'd recommend where the motherboard lays flat in the case (I don't want the bouncing on the road to pull on the CPU socket or the PCI-E connector) by all means let me know. Specifically I'm concerned with the GPU temps. 

Anyway, thanks for your time!


----------



## clannagh

Are you talking about an air cooled CPU as well ?


----------



## giubin

*happy owner of SG13*

I9-9900k, asus z390i, filled with an asus rtx 2080 ti turbo (blower), 2 x m.2 970 evo plus NVMe and 30cm long cable. Very happy owner.


----------



## Crazyb56

Anyone know if the built in watercooled cards can fit in this case? I can't find any examples of anyone using a graphics card with a built in water cooling like EVGA's Hybrid cards. Are the hoses able to go out of the card without kinking? I'm trying to decide weather to get the EVGA 2070 super Hybrid or try and fit in one of the air cooled 270mm cards and maybe have to mod the case a bit. I have an 8700k with an H80i currently. With an SFX power supply. I do have a 3.5in drive installed if that matters.
I can also find people saying that you can fit longer cards but they "can't be too tall" but nobody gives an example of the max height of the card.


----------



## shinken1

giubin said:


> I9-9900k, asus z390i, filled with an asus rtx 2080 ti turbo (blower), 2 x m.2 970 evo plus NVMe and 30cm long cable. Very happy owner.


Looks so clean!
What cooler is that and what kind of cpu temps are you seeing in gaming?


----------



## clannagh

Crazyb56 said:


> I can also find people saying that you can fit longer cards but they "can't be too tall" but nobody gives an example of the max height of the card.


There would be two restrictions on card height. The first is the top left side rail of the case. Tall very wide cards may hit this. The second is the cutout in the front of the case that allows longer cards to poke through into the front panel area, this cutout is limited height and may cause problems. Also an issue is the position of the PCIe power connectors. Sometimes the card will physically fit but the power connectors are impossible to get on.


----------



## JAG88

Can anyone confirm whether or not the reference design Radeon RX 5700 (non-xt) will fit? Looks like it is narrow and low enough to slip into that front opening but I was hoping someone could confirm? ... worst case scenario is I grab the dremel and remove a little material from the case... its only 2mm over the max length.


----------



## clannagh

Generally the quoted absolute hard "maximums" for oversized cards in these cases are 53mm wide by 280mm long (requires trimming away plastic from the case front) by 129mm high. Your card should fit.

HOWEVER you also need to be able to get the PCIe power connectors on. This will depend partly on the physical location of the connectors on the card and also your PSU connector size and type, right angle connectors or an adapter may be necessary with some tall cards.


----------



## JAG88

I can officially confirm that the reference model AMD Radeon RX 5700 (non-xt) fits this case. In fact it fits it like a glove with plenty of room for the power connectors... but if it was another 2mm longer it would require trimming the front plastic panel. You do have to take the panel off, then feed the card in through the side and partially out the front, then backwards to the PCI-E slot like a 3 point turn in a car... but then it fits perfect and you just put the front panel back on and it's like it was made to fit this case. I'm happy with my purchase...


----------



## Artintrex

I am building a machine using this case for a private office. 

Main goals are that it needs to be "absolutely silent" and mostly dust proof while also somewhat budget friendly. 

It will use ryzen 2400G APU. Couldn't find noctua l9i anywhere in my country, actually only low profile cooler I could find that would fit ryzen and the limited space was akase nero lx2... Then I replaced the original fan with a noctua A12 I got a noctuakase frankencooler. 

Main intake will be another noctua 140mm fan in the front side. 

Here is my dilemma;

I can just do the no-brainer way and build it as is then psu gets dusty and noisy within a year or so.

Or the crazy way; use the psu as exhaust then reverse cpu fan so it sucks air from the cpu and blows it towards psu intake so all the air will have to go thru dust filter present in the front.

Has anyone tried something similar ? I am not sure how much heat psu can handle. It will get A LOT of air albeit a bit warm. Just wanted some opinions before I burn anything.


----------



## clannagh

People have done it. Search this thread.

Things to consider:

1) The CPU cooling will be slightly less efficient
2) The VRMs and ram will get slightly less airflow
3) Make sure the PSU that you choose has a fan that is always on. A "quiet" style PSU that switches off the PSU fan is unsuitable with this type of case layout.


----------



## abdidas

Case is not bad, just don't buy a SILVERSTONE PSUs to with it, they truly suck, mine failed just after the warranty period ended, did a little research and I am not the only one. Buyers BEWARE!


----------



## azdesign

*New build*

New build update 
ryzen 5 3600
rx 5700 xt reference
nzxt kraken x41 140mm aio cooler
4x 50mm fractal design r3 fan -> 4 slot fan hub -> mb
corsair sf600 platinum

cramped, tight fit, with good temps. 
putting on the cover means adding 5-8 degree C to everything, still finding the solution.


----------



## clannagh

azdesign said:


> cramped, tight fit, with good temps.
> putting on the cover means adding 5-8 degree C to everything, still finding the solution.


So the rad and the 4 small fans on top are all exhaust? Are there any intake fans anywhere ?


----------



## azdesign

clannagh said:


> So the rad and the 4 small fans on top are all exhaust? Are there any intake fans anywhere ?


there are no intake fan.
the exhaust will suck air from ventilation holes. I drilled more holes on the cover and attached magnetic dust filters. 
Still not working out well with the cover on. I need to figure out what cause the temp spike. my guess is:
1. there a small <1cm gap between exhaust and holes on the cover (top-side), which means, hot air might not be exiting properly and some got circulated back into the case
2. there might not enough holes for the intake


----------



## clannagh

azdesign said:


> there are no intake fan.
> the exhaust will suck air from ventilation holes. I drilled more holes on the cover and attached magnetic dust filters.
> Still not working out well with the cover on. I need to figure out what cause the temp spike. my guess is:
> 1. there a small <1cm gap between exhaust and holes on the cover (top-side), which means, hot air might not be exiting properly and some got circulated back into the case
> 2. there might not enough holes for the intake


1. Buy some of that adhesive backed foam strip used to seal doors and windows and seal the gap. A bit like in the image below.

2. You probably need more ventilation on the side of the lid opposite the graphics card. There is only a small ventilated area at the rear of that side. This is intentional as if you are using a front intake fan most of the intake air would escape again out that side without cooling anything. In your configuration as much inlet area as possible on that side would be beneficial.


Interesting build by the way.


----------



## azdesign

clannagh said:


> 1. Buy some of that adhesive backed foam strip used to seal doors and windows and seal the gap. A bit like in the image below.
> 
> 2. You probably need more ventilation on the side of the lid opposite the graphics card. There is only a small ventilated area at the rear of that side. This is intentional as if you are using a front intake fan most of the intake air would escape again out that side without cooling anything. In your configuration as much inlet area as possible on that side would be beneficial.
> 
> 
> Interesting build by the way.


thanks for the advice 
for now i'm going to put some stacked foam double tape until it isolates well. 
i will go look for door/windows sealer on weekend
here is some temp result after doing an hour of gaming with ambient temp of 30 degree C

1. cover off
cpu: 74 degree C
gpu: 84 degree C

2. cover on
cpu: 81 degree C
gpu: 86 degree C

3. cover on with isolation
cpu: 79 degree C
gpu: 85 degree C

Thanks again, it really is an improvement with the isolation.


----------



## qhash

I sold my SG13 build with a strider 500w SFX-L couple of months ago, but as far as I can rememer, my build was extremly quiet (people complained a lot about some rattling issues with this particular silverstone psu). I am building a new mini PC and I need to choose PSU, a quiet PSU  ... I have read a lot about SF450 Platinuim having ~22 Decibels on average. Have anyone used this PSU in SUGO? I am asking as I wonder if that build is going to end again with SG13


----------



## clannagh

qhash said:


> I sold my SG13 build with a strider 500w SFX-L couple of months ago, but as far as I can rememer, my build was extremly quiet (people complained a lot about some rattling issues with this particular silverstone psu). I am building a new mini PC and I need to choose PSU, a quiet PSU  ... I have read a lot about SF450 Platinuim having ~22 Decibels on average. Have anyone used this PSU in SUGO? I am asking as I wonder if that build is going to end again with SG13


I have the gold and it is fairly quiet.

Toms reviewed the Platinum and liked it:
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-sf450-platinum-sfx-psu,5917-11.html


----------



## qhash

yeah, the average noise number I took from there. The problem is I somewhat can't believe/accept the fact that a 92mm FAN can be more quiet than any good 120mm fan. I might be wrong as my experience isn't great. I always went for as big fans as possible. Also "feeling" of how loud something works is often subjective. There is lots of information on the forums people stating that these Corsairs are all but not quiet.


----------



## AHTOH

*AHTOH*

Hello to all! I want to build my first SFF system. Decide on the body and the question arose. According to the specifications on the Silverstone SG13 website, it will only support the installation of a dual-slot video card. However, if you check compatibility on the pcpartpicker website (https://pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/?compatible_with=dM8H99#c=447), you can see that SG13 supports the installation of ASUS 2070 super dual, which has a 2.7-slot video card. The question to you, owners, is it possible to install a similar video card in this case without its modifications?
PS. Sorry for my English )


----------



## clannagh

Generally the quoted absolute hard "maximums" for oversized cards in these cases are 53mm wide (3 slots would be 61 mm) by 280mm long (requires trimming away plastic from the case front) by 129mm high.

That said you can never be sure until you actually try it. Among other things the position of the PCIe power connectors can be an issue even if a particular card fits physically.


----------



## Griffball

*Airflow and thermals in sg13 with reference 5700 XT*

Howdy,

I just picked up a reference xt for way cheap for my build but had been planning on using the SG13 from start.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/vTX8Qq

I was planning on placing the AIO in the front mesh and as an intake, flipping the PSU above the CPU as a 135mm exhaust so I get that nice airflow over the mobo (I suppose this would make the vent on the right side an inactive intake?) 

I think that'll be solid for the cpu and vram temp, but I have concerns for the 5700 xt reference. Heard it runs HOT and blowers aren't the best, but I couldn't pass up the $297 price.

Any suggestions?


----------



## clannagh

Griffball said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I just picked up a reference xt for way cheap for my build but had been planning on using the SG13 from start.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/vTX8Qq
> 
> I was planning on placing the AIO in the front mesh and as an intake, flipping the PSU above the CPU as a 135mm exhaust so I get that nice airflow over the mobo (I suppose this would make the vent on the right side an inactive intake?)
> 
> I think that'll be solid for the cpu and vram temp, but I have concerns for the 5700 xt reference. Heard it runs HOT and blowers aren't the best, but I couldn't pass up the $297 price.
> 
> Any suggestions?


A blower GPU will be isolated from the rest of the sg13 airflow so the 5700 xt should pretty much run the way it would in any other case. The card is long with power connectors on top so double check it fits.

I am unclear what you mean by "placing the AIO in the front mesh" .


----------



## gatovas

Ok, so I can officially confirm that overclocking with this case is possible and it does not require any liquid cooling whatsoever. My setup:
Gigabyte Z270-Gaming5
GTX1080 with blower type cooler (blows air out)
Arctic cooling PWM fan in front 12x25 (sucks air in)
Corsair SFX 600W gold PSU (blows air out)
i5 7600k with big shuriken 3 heatsink along with noctua a12x25 PWM fan (blows air out)
2x8 GB DDR4 RAM with OEM corsair heatsinks
Samsung 960 evo m2 nvme

Performed stress tests, none of the components went up more than 65 degrees celsius with a maximum overlock that mobo allows (1 profile for RAM and 4.6ghz for CPU).

Took me 2 years to finalize the build and find the best solution for airflow. If anyone knows any better options, please share.

Btw case is with the mesh in front and yes it is quite noisy, but since I always use headphones I don't really care. It is also worth to mention that the case sits in a small compartment within my desk, so the airflow around it is not perfect, but I am impressed with the temps. Also, there are no clearance issues or requirements to cut and so on.


----------



## alenbasic

Looks like this case is pretty popular judging from how many pages this thread has. I was wondering whether other's can let me know what their temperatures are like? I recently got the Cryorig C7 CU and my idle temps are around 55 degrees with gaming temps around 70. This lowered them about 10 degrees from stock.When I stress test it, it hits 95 within 10 minutes (usually under 7). Is this about what I should expect or are my temperatures anomalous?

EDIT: Using a Ryzen 3600 FWIW


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> Looks like this case is pretty popular judging from how many pages this thread has. I was wondering whether other's can let me know what their temperatures are like? I recently got the Cryorig C7 CU and my idle temps are around 55 degrees with gaming temps around 70. This lowered them about 10 degrees from stock.When I stress test it, it hits 95 within 10 minutes (usually under 7). Is this about what I should expect or are my temperatures anomalous?


I run a Big Shuriken 3 (flipped around so it pokes out forward over the ram)with a Coffee Lake i5 (no overclocking) and temps do not get above 70C when stress testing.










Though it is just an i5, I do have a fairly aggressive fan curve, SFX PSU, a 150 mm intake fan and the ambient where I live rarely gets above 30C .

See reviews: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/scythe-big-shuriken-3-low-profile-top-flow/9.html
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9058/scythe-big-shuriken-3-cpu-cooler-review/index.html

If I was running a bigger CPU or lived in a hotter climate I would probably have gone with an AIO instead.


----------



## alenbasic

clannagh said:


> I run a Big Shuriken 3 (flipped around so it pokes out forward over the ram)with a Coffee Lake i5 (no overclocking) and temps do not get above 70C when stress testing.
> 
> Though it is just an i5, I do have a fairly aggressive fan curve, SFX PSU, a 150 mm intake fan and the ambient where I live rarely gets above 30C .
> 
> See review: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9058/scythe-big-shuriken-3-cpu-cooler-review/index.html
> 
> If I was running a bigger CPU or lived in a hotter climate I would probably have gone with an AIO instead.


I was thinking about getting one of those but a bit hard to get in my country. Also, unfortunately where I live summer is pretty brutal so I'm getting 40 degree days on the regular here. Are you using an ATX or SFX PSU in your rig? Can't really tell from your pic.


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> I was thinking about getting one of those but a bit hard to get in my country. Also, unfortunately where I live summer is pretty brutal so I'm getting 40 degree days on the regular here. Are you using an ATX or SFX PSU in your rig? Can't really tell from your pic.


Corsair 450w SFX (I edited original reply to say that).

150 mm front intake fan (modded to fit).

2 x 50 mm exhaust fan at the top left.


What temps do you get with the lid removed ? if it drops substantially the issue is case airflow. If not the problem is the cooler.


----------



## alenbasic

clannagh said:


> Corsair 450w SFX (I edited original reply to say that).
> 
> 150 mm front intake fan (modded to fit).
> 
> 2 x 50 mm exhaust fan at the top left.
> 
> 
> What temps do you get with the lid removed ? if it drops substantially the issue is case airflow. If not the problem is the cooler.


The temperatures don't change much with the top case off (with the PSU still in place above the CPU). The temperatures idle/gaming are acceptable but it seems odd that it hits 95 so easily even with the case off. I got a good chunk of thermal paste on it so surely it's not that and I have the cooler on firmly.


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> The temperatures don't change much with the top case off (with the PSU still in place above the CPU). The temperatures idle/gaming are acceptable but it seems odd that it hits 95 so easily even with the case off. I got a good chunk of thermal paste on it so surely it's not that and I have the cooler on firmly.


With thermal paste less is better. Try reseating with a rice sized speck in the middle of the IHS.

That said, 90 degrees sounds rather high, it could be the tiny C7 is simply not up to the job.

In this review the c7 they tested got up to 80-90C as well: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/cryorig-c7/6.html

If you feel its an issue, and cannot source the Scythe you could try for a Noctua NH-L12S - or just bite the bullet and go for a 120mm AIO, these case were designed with an AIO in mind..


----------



## clannagh

Another thought, can you put a bigger fan on the C7 ?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Free-S-...92mm-120mm-ABS-40mm-Fan-Add-Ons-/183790412643


----------



## alenbasic

Thanks, I'm giving the Noctua a crack. I think at normal usage it's probably not going to be problematic but I find the noise getting a bit bothersome. Oh well, you live and you learn.


----------



## alenbasic

clannagh said:


> Corsair 450w SFX (I edited original reply to say that).


Forgot to ask, does that just fit in, or do you need to get an adapter to fit it into the case?

I've tested it now without the PSU in the case and notice the temperatures are about 10 degrees lower (average is around 86 degrees) so this shows to me at least the PSU is blocking the airflow a bit. I think a smaller one might help (along with an additional fan or something).


----------



## epic1337

have you tried this configuration though? if your cooler allows it that is.


----------



## alenbasic

epic1337 said:


> have you tried this configuration though? if your cooler allows it that is.


I don't think I can change how it works on my cooler, but I'll double check to be sure.


----------



## epic1337

alenbasic said:


> I don't think I can change how it works on my cooler, but I'll double check to be sure.


Cryorig C7 has a clip-on fan that only allows it to clip downwards, check if you can find a way to strap a different fan instead.


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> Forgot to ask, does that just fit in, or do you need to get an adapter to fit it into the case?
> 
> I've tested it now without the PSU in the case and notice the temperatures are about 10 degrees lower (average is around 86 degrees) so this shows to me at least the PSU is blocking the airflow a bit. I think a smaller one might help (along with an additional fan or something).


You do need an adapter. I used a Silverstone PP08 as it allowed me to offset the PSU upwards and give more room underneath for the HSF,













epic1337 said:


> Cryorig C7 has a clip-on fan that only allows it to clip downwards, check if you can find a way to strap a different fan instead.


You can buy aftermarket clips on ebay that allow you to fit different fans to a C7.


----------



## alenbasic

I got my SFX PSU and adapter and had a chance to test it out over the long weekend and thought I'd share my results here.

So, when I was using an ATX PSU and stock cooler I hit TJMax within 2 minutes (95 degrees) when stress testing. Using the Cryorig C7 CU I would hit TJMax in under 10 minutes. Even taking the case off didn't improve thermals the only thing that did was moving the PSU outside of the case which dropped the temperature about 10 degrees. Adding a fan to the CPU side vent didn't improve thermals at all either when the case was on/off (at least not an appreciable amount; a degree or so maybe).

Which brings me to the SFX PSU. Having that installed with the case off improved thermals by a few degrees, so I was now sitting around 91-92 degrees. Still pretty damn hot. Adding the case still results in hitting TJMax, but now having a fan on the CPU side vent actually had an impact. I don't have one small enough to fit inside the case but I had a 120mm fan lying around from an old build to use so I stuck that on the outside and noticed that pulling air out of the case resulted in a drop of a couple degrees (averaging around 92) but having it blow air into the case is what had the most impact with the average under stress testing being about 86 degrees.

In a couple weeks my Noctua NH-12S will arrive so I will see how much that improves thermals, but I might get a side fan in the mean time to use. Based on my experience so far, if you're using any CPU with a bit of horsepower you're going to want an SFX PSU to help with air flow, a side fan and a decent aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Jayrock

Just (re)built in a SG13.

MSI b450i
3600x
Corsair 16gb lpx 3000
MSI 570 8gb
Noctua nh-l12s
Corsair sfx 600 platinum
Noctua nf-a12 front intake

This thing rips so far. And, no, zero throttling with that cooler in this heat box.

Was wondering to those of you who put the 50mm fans over the GPU a few things:

Noise?
Actual heat expulsion?
How do you keep them secured and the back of the fans from not hitting the gpu pipes?

Reference:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...13-mini-itx-owners-club-295.html#post27933650


----------



## clannagh

The Gelid 50mm fans in that photo actually slot neatly inside the U shaped top case rail and with some foam adhesive padding inside the U-rail are a tight enough fit pressing against the SFX PSU to not need any mounting brackets at all. The trick is to get fans slim enough to slip inside the top rail rather than mount below it.

My initial plan was to make up a plate to screw the fans to and attach that to the side rail, however they were such a firm fit I never got around to it. An alternative if you were not keen on press fit would be to drill some holes in the top or bottom of the U-rail and screw the fans in that way.

Airflow with both fans running at max is about 25 cfm total and you can definitely feel a good blast of warm air being drawn out. though they will get loudish at max RPM (around 4000 rpm I believe)but the noise level it is not too obnoxious even at max rpm.


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> In a couple weeks my Noctua NH-12S will arrive so I will see how much that improves thermals, but I might get a side fan in the mean time to use. Based on my experience so far, if you're using any CPU with a bit of horsepower you're going to want an SFX PSU to help with air flow, a side fan and a decent aftermarket cooler.


I presume you mean the NH-L12S . That is an offset cooler so if possible orient it to poke out from under the PSU and over the ram. The larger the fan surface area out in the open air away from the PSU the better.


----------



## Jayrock

clannagh said:


> The Gelid 50mm fans in that photo actually slot neatly inside the U shaped top case rail and with some foam adhesive padding inside the U-rail are a tight enough fit pressing against the SFX PSU to not need any mounting brackets at all. The trick is to get fans slim enough to slip inside the top rail rather than mount below it.
> 
> My initial plan was to make up a plate to screw the fans to and attach that to the side rail, however they were such a firm fit I never got around to it. An alternative if you were not keen on press fit would be to drill some holes in the top or bottom of the U-rail and screw the fans in that way.
> 
> Airflow with both fans running at max is about 25 cfm total and you can definitely feel a good blast of warm air being drawn out. though they will get loudish at max RPM (around 4000 rpm I believe)but the noise level it is not too obnoxious even at max rpm.


Thanks for the detailed response. I'll order 2 and see how it goes.

And the nh-l12s is perfect, especially with the sfx psu, like you said. Be careful, though, people. Even with my lpx memory, sliding the fan and clips into the underside made me have to lift the clips at each little "tooth" in the heatsink for the memory. It JUST fit.


----------



## alenbasic

clannagh said:


> I presume you mean the NH-L12S . That is an offset cooler so if possible orient it to poke out from under the PSU and over the ram. The larger the fan surface area out in the open air away from the PSU the better.


Thanks for the suggestion. Will keep this in mind when it finally arrives.



Jayrock said:


> And the nh-l12s is perfect, especially with the sfx psu


Just wondering whether you've tried stress testing it, and if so what are the temps like under load?


----------



## Jayrock

alenbasic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Will keep this in mind when it finally arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering whether you've tried stress testing it, and if so what are the temps like under load?


I have the front intake at 1200 rpm because I can't stand it fluctuating on PWM mode on my desk. The NF-A12 is butter at around that RPM for noise to air movement ratio.

Only stress test I did was CPU-Z bench and then a 15 min straight stress. Topped out at 72 degrees.


----------



## alenbasic

Jayrock said:


> I have the front intake at 1200 rpm because I can't stand it fluctuating on PWM mode on my desk. The NF-A12 is butter at around that RPM for noise to air movement ratio.
> 
> Only stress test I did was CPU-Z bench and then a 15 min straight stress. Topped out at 72 degrees.


Cheers. How big is your front intake fan? I'm considering getting one as well, but I need the bay at the top for my 3.5" drive so my 140mm fans that I got a tonne of won't fit but at the same time I'm not sure whether something much smaller would be suffecient..

EDIT: Think I misread, the NF-A12 is your front intake fan?


----------



## alenbasic

So, got my NF-A9x15 fan today and mounted it to the CPU side of the case internally and it fit without an issue thankfully. I screwed it onto the case via the holes cutout for airflow and with the provided extension cable, worked just fine. Still waiting for my new CPU cooler, but using my Cryorig C7 CU and this new side fan, I am finally no longer thermal throttling under stress tests. I am still getting a rather toasty 87 degrees that's maintained for about 30mins but that's obviously better than hitting TJMax within a minutes.

Idle and gaming temps have dropped somewhat less significantly, with an average of about 4 degrees lower than without the fan installed. I will probably grab a NF-A12x15 once I've confirmed the HDD bay will still fit in with it installed (my 140mm fan would not unfortunately) and that's probably the last bit of kit I'll get for this tiny case as the thermals are finally reaching what I feel to be decent levels.


----------



## alenbasic

Don't mean to spam this thread, but I figure for the benefit of others I'll share my findings as I come across them so with that in mind I found a 120mm fan laying around and it fits nicely within the case without obstructing the HDD bay. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to impact thermals at all (and if it does, it's less than a degree or so). I'm not really sure why. I'm guessing maybe because the side intake fan is perhaps conflicting with it? Or, potentially, the cables in front of the fan (I've moved them as much out of the way as I could) are obstructing the air flow? In any case, I don't think I'm going to see any appreciable improvement in temperatures until the noctua cooler arrives. I'll keep everyone posted when that happens and let them know of the outcome (hopefully incredibly positive  ).


----------



## woutf

I'm looking for a case to house a m-itx home server-build with a Core i3, a 2,5" ssd and two 3,5" hdd's. I'm trying to find out if this would fit in the SG13, but it's really hard to tell from pictures. I've read discussions in this thread about it being impossible to fit two 3,5" drives, but that was with a gpu. I won't be using dedicated graphics, do you guys reckon that would free up enough space to fit the two 3,5" hdd's?


----------



## Jayrock

alenbasic said:


> Don't mean to spam this thread, but I figure for the benefit of others I'll share my findings as I come across them so with that in mind I found a 120mm fan laying around and it fits nicely within the case without obstructing the HDD bay. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to impact thermals at all (and if it does, it's less than a degree or so). I'm not really sure why. I'm guessing maybe because the side intake fan is perhaps conflicting with it? Or, potentially, the cables in front of the fan (I've moved them as much out of the way as I could) are obstructing the air flow? In any case, I don't think I'm going to see any appreciable improvement in temperatures until the noctua cooler arrives. I'll keep everyone posted when that happens and let them know of the outcome (hopefully incredibly positive  ).


The nh-l12s is the perfect fit and performance for me. I was concerned because even noctua's site says a 3600x might not boost all the way, but it does just fine. It is also relatively quiet.

My front intake definitely helps my nvme temp, which is on the back side of my board. While I don't see any difference in CPU temps if I ramp up past 1200 rpm, I know at least it is moving cool air across my mobo and gpu. I have not had success (yet) with mounting a 50-60mm fan over the gpu without terrible noise. Will continue to try.


----------



## alenbasic

woutf said:


> I'm looking for a case to house a m-itx home server-build with a Core i3, a 2,5" ssd and two 3,5" hdd's. I'm trying to find out if this would fit in the SG13, but it's really hard to tell from pictures. I've read discussions in this thread about it being impossible to fit two 3,5" drives, but that was with a gpu. I won't be using dedicated graphics, do you guys reckon that would free up enough space to fit the two 3,5" hdd's?


The bay that it comes with only fits one 3.5" drive. What you could do is house like 3 2.5" mechanical drives though without worry. I was considering doing that as you can get 5TB 2.5" drives which while slower @ 5400rpm are better than nothing but I'm still mulling it over.


----------



## clannagh

alenbasic said:


> The bay that it comes with only fits one 3.5" drive. What you could do is house like 3 2.5" mechanical drives though without worry. I was considering doing that as you can get 5TB 2.5" drives which while slower @ 5400rpm are better than nothing but I'm still mulling it over.


There are ways to do fit multiple 3.5" HDD, some ghetto, some a bit more professional. There was a discussion way back here about it:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...rstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club-87.html

Generally though people are going NVME and 2.5" .


----------



## alenbasic

So had a bit of a heatwave here and I wasn't really able to compare the temperatures accurately as there was about a 10 degree difference but now that it's cooled down I am able to give a more 'like for like' comparison. So that said, unfortunately I can't fit my side fan inside my case any more due to the Noctua extending too far out so I am just using the cooler by itself. Despite that, the Cryorig + side case fan was around 88 degrees or so under full load with the Noctua sitting at a far more comfortable 82ish degrees (ambient temperature being around 25c). On top of that even under load the cooler is really quiet. Even quieter than the stock fan under load. I would definitely not recommend the Cryorig to anyone as the stock fan is simply too loud (even for me, and the case is sitting about 5m away from me). If you're using an SFX PSU, the Noctua is definitely the way to go IMO. Unfortunate I had to spend a bit of money trying to find the right config, but at least I got there in the end. Hope it's useful to others (and this'll teach me to be too gung ho about my purchases without researching more).


----------



## Jayrock

alenbasic said:


> So had a bit of a heatwave here and I wasn't really able to compare the temperatures accurately as there was about a 10 degree difference but now that it's cooled down I am able to give a more 'like for like' comparison. So that said, unfortunately I can't fit my side fan inside my case any more due to the Noctua extending too far out so I am just using the cooler by itself. Despite that, the Cryorig + side case fan was around 88 degrees or so under full load with the Noctua sitting at a far more comfortable 82ish degrees (ambient temperature being around 25c). On top of that even under load the cooler is really quiet. Even quieter than the stock fan under load. I would definitely not recommend the Cryorig to anyone as the stock fan is simply too loud (even for me, and the case is sitting about 5m away from me). If you're using an SFX PSU, the Noctua is definitely the way to go IMO. Unfortunate I had to spend a bit of money trying to find the right config, but at least I got there in the end. Hope it's useful to others (and this'll teach me to be too gung ho about my purchases without researching more).


Yep. The l12s is the way to go, for sure. Mine is super quiet. You are right about the side fan, though. No room with those heat pipes and how you have to position the cooler. I guess it really is only a good option if you have an AIO. 

I'm putting in a new nvme today, so hopefully I remember to take some pics.


----------



## alenbasic

Jayrock said:


> Yep. The l12s is the way to go, for sure. Mine is super quiet. You are right about the side fan, though. No room with those heat pipes and how you have to position the cooler. I guess it really is only a good option if you have an AIO.
> 
> I'm putting in a new nvme today, so hopefully I remember to take some pics.


Yeah, I was considering going for an AIO but because I'm using a HDD as well I was worried about clearance. In any case, I'll find a use for the 90mm fan I'm sure  It is real quiet which is a relief. Made me even more conscious of how noisy the Cryorig was in comparison.

It would be nice if they made large SSDs or NVMe drives that were as affordable as HDDs. Kinda waiting for the day that 4TB (preferably 6+) SSDs become affordable to me as I can then get rid of my mechanical drive.


----------



## Jayrock

Here is the fit of the nh-l12s on a msi b450i...


----------



## tc20

Jayrock said:


> Here is the fit of the nh-l12s on a msi b450i...


I have similar amount of clearance between my cpu cooler and PSU, except I'm using a full size 180mm ATX and the AMD Wraith Stealth with fan shroud removed.

Is you fan blowing up or down?


----------



## Jayrock

It is blowing upwards.


----------



## Gravely

*Nvme*

With "normal" usage how are nvme (rear-mounted) thermals with the SG13? Is a heatsink required and will any old sink fit?


----------



## Jayrock

Gravely said:


> With "normal" usage how are nvme (rear-mounted) thermals with the SG13? Is a heatsink required and will any old sink fit?


Since I have a noctua nf-a in front at about 800 rpm, it keeps the nvme on the back of my mobo cooler than it was in a nano s. The airflow is more direct. I wouldn't be able to fit a heatsink on it, I don't think.


----------



## Gravely

Today I learned... Noctua NF-14r Redux does NOT fit in the SG13.

I thought I was being smart buying a 140 fan with 120 mounting holes but turns out that 140, without the intended offset, can't clear one of the front USB connection cables.


----------



## tc20

I finally got enough time to put a custom loop in.
EK Supremacy Evo, Byski universal GPU block, cheap 3/8 tubing, SC600 pump, 120mm 28mm thick radiator, 1850rpm Gentle Typoon.

I’m using a 30mm straight fitting (white, above the 3 way flow splitter that’s above the pump) as a reservoir because there’s no space in the case. Filling the loop was a pain in the ass.





Gravely said:


> Today I learned... Noctua NF-14r Redux does NOT fit in the SG13.
> 
> I thought I was being smart buying a 140 fan with 120 mounting holes but turns out that 140, without the intended offset, can't clear one of the front USB connection cables. /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


The case already has a 140mm fan mount. Why did you buy a 140mm fan with 120mm mounts.


----------



## tc20

After running ASUS Realbench 2.56 stress test for 15 minutes with 4GB of RAM, max temp for CPU is 65C, GPU is 52C.
CPU is Ryzen 5 3600 at 3.8Ghz 1.0V (55W peak). GPU is RX480 at 1.4Ghz +0.1V (120W peak).
Radiator is a 28mm thick 120mm and fan is running at 1800rpm.



Is the CPU temperature a bit high?
I have always used a 480mm radiator with low speed fans so I don't know what to expect from a 120mm running at medium speeds.


----------



## clannagh

tc20 said:


> The case already has a 140mm fan mount. Why did you buy a 140mm fan with 120mm mounts.



The main reason people try and use a 120 mm mount fan is to leave more space for longer graphics cards. See photo below:












However if you do that you then need to remove/move the front USB ports. 

Basically, using an unmodified case and standard 140/120 mounts you can EITHER fit a 140 mm fan to the 140 mm mounts retaining the supplied front USB mounts but limited to a short GPU - or you can fit a 140mm fan to the 120 mm mounts and potentially fit a long GPU but you then lose the front USB. Not both at once.

NOTE ... I experimented with a modified TY150 fan a while back and the weird rectangular mount holes seemed to allow it to mount with enough room for both front USB and long GPU but I never pursued it.


----------



## tc20

clannagh said:


> tc20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case already has a 140mm fan mount. Why did you buy a 140mm fan with 120mm mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason people try and use a 120 mm mount fan is to leave more space for longer graphics cards. See photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> However if you do that you then need to remove/move the front USB ports.
> 
> Basically, using an unmodified case and standard 140/120 mounts you can EITHER fit a 140 mm fan to the 140 mm mounts retaining the supplied front USB mounts but limited to a short GPU - or you can fit a 140mm fan to the 120 mm mounts and potentially fit a long GPU but you then lose the front USB. Not both at once.
> 
> NOTE ... I experimented with a modified TY150 fan a while back and the weird rectangular mount holes seemed to allow it to mount with enough room for both front USB and long GPU but I never pursued it.
Click to expand...

It looks like if you are willing the cut the fan, it can work.
The right side of the fan is partially covered by the case though. Nothing an angle grinder can’t fix.


----------



## lurkingdevil

He guys, another SG13 owner here. Both the front panel audio jack connectors on my case have stopped working. They will work if I jiggle the audio jack around and one or the other year will cut in/out. I think I need to replace them.
I can try to solder in new connectors or replace the entire front panel. I just don't know what kind of audio jacks they are or if I can buy a replacement pcb.


----------



## clannagh

I suppose the first question is whether it is still under warranty.

I have no idea whether silverstone stock spare parts for these cases it may not hurt to email them and see.

If you cannot get an OEM spare part there are a few solutions:
1) try and find a generic adapter with the appropriate motherboard header that sort of fits the SG13 hole
2) buy an aftermarket generic adapter with the appropriate motherboard header and mount ti somewhere else on the case
3) just buy an entire new case and steal the front panel off it. (these cases are very cheap)


----------



## qhash

hi old SG13 owner here. I do not longer own SG13. Now my build is based on Node202, but I think I need to revert back to my SG13. Does anybody know if 280mm long card will fit. I saw reports of XFX 480 fitting in with some minor plastic cuts and its 11" so 279,4. I am just not sure about how accurate imperial units can be when we talk about GPUs. I use metric in my everyday life. I want GV-N207SWF3-8GC which is L=280.35 W=116.45 H=40.24 mm so 1mm longer and 1mm thicker thatn XFX R480


----------



## clannagh

*clannagh*



qhash said:


> hi old SG13 owner here. I do not longer own SG13. Now my build is based on Node202, but I think I need to revert back to my SG13. Does anybody know if 280mm long card will fit. I saw reports of XFX 480 fitting in with some minor plastic cuts and its 11" so 279,4. I am just not sure about how accurate imperial units can be when we talk about GPUs. I use metric in my everyday life. I want GV-N207SWF3-8GC which is L=280.35 W=116.45 H=40.24 mm so 1mm longer and 1mm thicker thatn XFX R480


Generally the quoted absolute hard "maximums" for oversized cards in these cases are 280mm (requires trimming away plastic from inside the case front) by 129mm by 53mm. 

You are probably just going to have to try it and see.

Note that the position of the PCIe power connectors can be an issue even if a particular card fits physically as sometimes the cutout in the case interferes with plugging them in.


----------



## qhash

azdesign said:


> New build update
> ryzen 5 3600
> rx 5700 xt reference
> nzxt kraken x41 140mm aio cooler
> 4x 50mm fractal design r3 fan -> 4 slot fan hub -> mb
> corsair sf600 platinum
> 
> cramped, tight fit, with good temps.
> putting on the cover means adding 5-8 degree C to everything, still finding the solution.


would you mind measuring how loud it is when loaded by Prime and then by Furmark? plain sound meter from apstor will suffice


----------



## qhash

clannagh said:


> Generally the quoted absolute hard "maximums" for oversized cards in these cases are 280mm (requires trimming away plastic from inside the case front) by 129mm by 53mm.
> 
> You are probably just going to have to try it and see.
> 
> Note that the position of the PCIe power connectors can be an issue even if a particular card fits physically as sometimes the cutout in the case interferes with plugging them in.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## lmmo1977

epic1337 said:


> have you tried this configuration though? if your cooler allows it that is.




Would this be the "optimal" solution for an air cooled SG13? Or is there even better configurations?

I'm assuming an SFX-L (bigger fan) with active cooling (fan never stopping) will be the best, but I see a lot of users using Corsair SF Series units which are semi-passive.


----------



## epic1337

yes, in practice however other configurations can excel better, such as adding a fan on the side of the case.
semi-passive is fine, heat isn't an issue at low loads to begin with.


----------



## lmmo1977

epic1337 said:


> yes, in practice however other configurations can excel better, such as adding a fan on the side of the case.
> semi-passive is fine, heat isn't an issue at low loads to begin with.


That would be a 92mm fan as exhaust?

I will then look at the Corsair SF Series, since I don't find a SFX-L with consistent good reviews.


----------



## epic1337

lmmo1977 said:


> That would be a 92mm fan as exhaust?
> 
> I will then look at the Corsair SF Series, since I don't find a SFX-L with consistent good reviews.


yes, there have been other users that have done this, you can look them up on this thread.


----------



## fshqq

Hi all

First post on the forum after having read many of last pages of this thread about SG13.

I have been a laptop user for the last 10 years - now longing after coming back to casual gaming, primarily CSGO. For this project I have chosen the SG13 - unfortunately in my country it does only come in Q version (no mesh front).

The build I am planning to do is the following:
PSU: Corsair SF450 incl. bracket (should it be mounted updown?)
GPU: Inno3d Geforce 1650 super dual fan. (220 mm length)
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 AF with stock cooler
SSD: Crucial 500 gb MX500
MB: Asrock ITX Fatal1ty B450
RAM: G.skill Ripjaws 2 x 16 gb 3200 mhz cl16
Case fan: 1 x Noctua NF-A14 PWN for intake in the front.

I do not plan on overclocking for now, so would this build be compatible with the SG13 while also having okay temps overall? I dont want my new computer to throttle or something like that.

Thank you very much


----------



## epic1337

your configuration will have no problems at all, and its low power enough that heat wouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## tigim101

*tigim101*

I have a 7.25 inch by 12 inch space on my desk for a PC case, and this would PERFECTLY fit an sg13, but on its side. Has anyone tried putting the SG13 on its side, I would remove the included feet and put some feet on the side, where the small side intake is, and have the gpu facing up.


----------



## fshqq

epic1337 said:


> your configuration will have no problems at all, and its low power enough that heat wouldn't even be an issue.


Thank you very much for verifying


----------



## muntos

Hi guys, new to Mini-ITX builds, actually I don't own a PC since 10 years I think, just laptop 
So I decided to build a mid range PC, and initially I opted for Cooler Master 130 Elite, but this was out of stock, then to 110 Elite but after reading here and there I cancelled the order for 110 and ordered the SG13.
At this moment I only have the motherboard, a Gigabyte B360N WIFI (https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B360N-WIFI-rev-10#kf).

Next a would like to order the power supply and I'm thinking to go straight with a watercooling solution (or not ? maybe stick with a good air cooler...?)
For the ATX PS I'm thinking at *Thermaltake Smart SE2, 500W* (https://www.thermaltake.com/smart-se2-500w.html). I think 500W are enough and the PS is 140mm long so fits the recommendations.
What do you think ?

For the watercooling I don't understand if the radiator must have 120mm or the fan 120mm, because most(all) of the 120mm fan solutions have the radiator bigger than 120mm.
For example I'm looking at one of these:
*Deepcool Gammaxx L120T* (http://www.deepcool.com/product/LiquidCooler/2019-05/209_11026.shtml)
*Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120* (https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/coolers/cpu-liquid-coolers/masterliquid-lite-120/)
*ID-Cooling Frostflow X 120* (http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/147/name/FROSTFLOW X 120)

Will any of these will fit the SG13 ? Do you have other recommendations ?

For the rest of the build I'm thinking at Intel I3/I5 8th or 9th generation, a GTX 1050TI / 1650 / 1660 / 1660 TI video card , single SSD.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## lmmo1977

muntos said:


> Hi guys, new to Mini-ITX builds, actually I don't own a PC since 10 years I think, just laptop
> So I decided to build a mid range PC, and initially I opted for Cooler Master 130 Elite, but this was out of stock, then to 110 Elite but after reading here and there I cancelled the order for 110 and ordered the SG13.
> At this moment I only have the motherboard, a Gigabyte B360N WIFI (https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B360N-WIFI-rev-10#kf).
> 
> Next a would like to order the power supply and I'm thinking to go straight with a watercooling solution (or not ? maybe stick with a good air cooler...?)
> For the ATX PS I'm thinking at *Thermaltake Smart SE2, 500W* (https://www.thermaltake.com/smart-se2-500w.html). I think 500W are enough and the PS is 140mm long so fits the recommendations.
> What do you think ?
> 
> For the watercooling I don't understand if the radiator must have 120mm or the fan 120mm, because most(all) of the 120mm fan solutions have the radiator bigger than 120mm.
> For example I'm looking at one of these:
> *Deepcool Gammaxx L120T* (http://www.deepcool.com/product/LiquidCooler/2019-05/209_11026.shtml)
> *Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120* (https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/coolers/cpu-liquid-coolers/masterliquid-lite-120/)
> *ID-Cooling Frostflow X 120* (http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/147/name/FROSTFLOW X 120)
> 
> Will any of these will fit the SG13 ? Do you have other recommendations ?
> 
> For the rest of the build I'm thinking at Intel I3/I5 8th or 9th generation, a GTX 1050TI / 1650 / 1660 / 1660 TI video card , single SSD.
> 
> Thank you in advance !


Those coolers are fine (the Master Liquid for sure, as I've seen multiple installations with it).
You can check this list, but validate first before buying:
https://pcpartpicker.com/products/cpu-cooler/?compatible_with=WG2bt6#W=10120


----------



## muntos

Thank you, I've ordered the MasterLiquid Lite 120 ! Next, to decide on the PS.


----------



## clannagh

muntos said:


> Thank you, I've ordered the MasterLiquid Lite 120 ! Next, to decide on the PS.


Choose an SFX or SFX-L . Using an ATX supply will just cause a lot of grief later on with cable routing. If possible go for a unit with modular leads for the same reason.


----------



## clannagh

tigim101 said:


> I have a 7.25 inch by 12 inch space on my desk for a PC case, and this would PERFECTLY fit an sg13, but on its side. Has anyone tried putting the SG13 on its side, I would remove the included feet and put some feet on the side, where the small side intake is, and have the gpu facing up.



Should work though I would go for tallish feet and maybe throw a magnetic dust filter on the downward facing vent. Bottom intakes tend to suck in a lot of crap.


----------



## clannagh

fshqq said:


> Hi all
> 
> First post on the forum after having read many of last pages of this thread about SG13.
> 
> I have been a laptop user for the last 10 years - now longing after coming back to casual gaming, primarily CSGO. For this project I have chosen the SG13 - unfortunately in my country it does only come in Q version (no mesh front).
> 
> The build I am planning to do is the following:
> PSU: Corsair SF450 incl. bracket (should it be mounted updown?)
> GPU: Inno3d Geforce 1650 super dual fan. (220 mm length)
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 AF with stock cooler
> SSD: Crucial 500 gb MX500
> MB: Asrock ITX Fatal1ty B450
> RAM: G.skill Ripjaws 2 x 16 gb 3200 mhz cl16
> Case fan: 1 x Noctua NF-A14 PWN for intake in the front.
> 
> I do not plan on overclocking for now, so would this build be compatible with the SG13 while also having okay temps overall? I dont want my new computer to throttle or something like that.
> 
> Thank you very much


Some of the cheaper inno3d GPUs tend to run hotter and be a touch louder than other options. Acceptable with stock clocks but not cards for overclocking. (I actually undervolted my inno3d 2060 and played with the fan curve and it now behaves better but stock it was a monster wrt noise and heat)

An M2 HDD would save you a bit of space and cable routing.


----------



## muntos

clannagh said:


> Choose an SFX or SFX-L . Using an ATX supply will just cause a lot of grief later on with cable routing. If possible go for a unit with modular leads for the same reason.


Thanks, SFX supply was my first choice, unfortunately I couldn't find a SFX -> ATX adapter in proper time, so I went with a Seasonic Focus GX 550W, fully modular and hoping that I will manage with the wire management :thinking:


----------



## muntos

Thank you for inspiration and guidelines, I've finished my build, running rock solid and quiet :thumb:!


----------



## clannagh

Looks very tidy, good build.


----------



## heb1001

I bought an SG13 as a test rig for another project but ended up using it to build a stealth mode cafe workstation for fun.

I modded a Swiss rucksack by removing the cloth panel that separates the two main compartments to make one big compartment for the SG13. I also cut out the bottom panel and, with the help of the seamstress in the local market, replaced it with fabric mesh for airflow and a strip of webbing to support the SG13 when carrying.

I made the screen from an iPad retina panel, a driver board, some aluminum strip, an acrylic frame from Muji and a projector tripod.

The SG13 build has a 120 AIO with push pull fans, an X99 ITX with 32GB and an i7 6950x (2nd hand). The screen is powered from the SF600 PSU via a DC socket I added above the IO panel. CPU and AIO block are lapped very carefully to a mirror finish.

Photo shows idle temps running inside the rucksack with fans on silent mode.

Posting to show the rucksack mod mainly but I think the little screen is quite cool too.


----------



## EugenB

Hi all!
Planning to build a low power 1080p gaming rig in SG13WB-Q (with solid front panel) and need a cpu cooler advice.
MoBo is asus z170i, 35-65w cpu (not chosen yet), nvidia 1060 (or 1660) GPU and a SFX psu.

Cooler suggestion is Thermalright AXP-100H and ID-Cooling IS-60. Both with fan swap (25mm thick).
TR has a way better build quality and a backplate. Cons - 30% more expensive, 92х92 mm fan
ID is cheaper, 120x120 mm fan, better cooling capabilities, but i need to find a compatible backplate and possible RAM clearence issues.

TR on same MB in attachment, ID on itx amd mobo too.

Need advice!


----------



## clannagh

Two better options might be the Noctua NH12S (photo from earlier post by jayrock, I believe he inverted the PSU and HSF fan so the airflow goes upwards and exits through the PSU)










and the Scythe Big Shuriken 3 (the one in the photo below is reversed to get better airflow and hangs over the ram and almost hits the RHS case) :











NOTE: The case is designed for an AIO and when watercooled the recommended airflow intakes through the radiator at the front and exits out through the RHS and also through the PSU if its inverted.

For aircooling that airflow (inverted PSU exhausting case air) would only work if you reversed the fan on the HSF which is not optimal for many HSF though the NH-12S probably does not care. I personally have found it better to intake though a fan on the RHS of the case and exhaust out the front when using aircooling.

With aircooling a SFX PSU is a must. Be careful about going to a 25cm fan on the HSF as you need a fair bit of clearance (probably as much clearance as the thickness of the fan) between the fan and the PSU for optimal airflow.


----------



## clannagh

heb1001 said:


> I bought an SG13 as a test rig for another project but ended up using it to build a stealth mode cafe workstation for fun.
> 
> I modded a Swiss rucksack by removing the cloth panel that separates the two main compartments to make one big compartment for the SG13. I also cut out the bottom panel and, with the help of the seamstress in the local market, replaced it with fabric mesh for airflow and a strip of webbing to support the SG13 when carrying.
> 
> I made the screen from an iPad retina panel, a driver board, some aluminum strip, an acrylic frame from Muji and a projector tripod.
> 
> The SG13 build has a 120 AIO with push pull fans, an X99 ITX with 32GB and an i7 6950x (2nd hand). The screen is powered from the SF600 PSU via a DC socket I added above the IO panel. CPU and AIO block are lapped very carefully to a mirror finish.
> 
> Photo shows idle temps running inside the rucksack with fans on silent mode.
> 
> Posting to show the rucksack mod mainly but I think the little screen is quite cool too.


Interesting PSU location inverted and closer to the MB.

Of course you may not get it onto an aircraft with an AIO in it.


----------



## heb1001

clannagh said:


> Interesting PSU location inverted and closer to the MB.
> 
> Of course you may not get it onto an aircraft with an AIO in it.


I put the PSU there to see how much space there would be left on top afterwards.

There’s enough space for a 2nd HDD but it would be near the heat from the GPU.

The little screen I made also fits into that space and it’s possible to put the shell back on afterwards. I thought I could pack it in there for protection but you have to remove the case from the rucksack to do that so it’s less stealthy.

I was also thinking of moving the PSU up and putting a second 120 radiator under it exhausting through the PSU. Or maybe I could turn the PSU over and put one on top.

I’m aware of the issue with AIOs and carry on luggage.

Actually, I spent some time recently working out how to get an air-cooled dual CPU SSI-EEB workstation motherboard with 3 GPUs into an aluminium carry on suitcase.

It’s hard to see what’s going on from the CAD screenshot but I used two SFX PSUs to get enough power. They are top left and top centre of the plan view, on either side of the space occupied by one of the tubes for the suitcase handle. The CPU air coolers are two Noctua coolers. The blue curves show that the back of the suitcase can still open but the front would get stuck on the third GPU. So you’d have to open the back first and lift it out vertically. There are two fans at one end: a 140 and a 120 and two HDDs. I had some SSDs in there too but the CAD solver couldn’t cope.

I probably won’t make that design. I think it would be pretty noisy.


----------



## EugenB

clannagh said:


> Two better options might be the Noctua NH12S and the Scythe Big Shuriken 3


Noctua is too pricy (~80USD), Shuriken 3 is out of stock.
AIO watercooling is not an option

Found a Cryorig C1 in localstore (~60USD). It's old, but still awesome.
Need to doublecheck clearense issues.
Or Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle - slightly cheaper.


----------



## monsterm90

Hi Guys, I just finished my very first itx build experience with SG13.

All the parts is used / second hand, except the PSU, FractalDesign fan, 2TB HDD & Cryorig C7;
i5 4460 + Cryorig C7
MSI H81i Mobo
RAM Samsung 2x4GB 1600mhz
MSI Aero GTX 1050ti
Be Quiet! U9 400W ATX PSU
Fractal Design R3 Silent 120mm as intake fan.
HDD 2TB 7200 (yes, i utilize the 3.5 hard drive bay)
2x SSD 500gb (due to an old type of motherboard, it doesn't have an m2 slot, so i physically stacked up the 2 SSDs and stick it with 3M sponge double tape  )

As we already knew, it is challenging to use non-modular ATX PSU on SG13. All i can do is cramped all the cables to the side of the case, minimalize the airflow blocking. Using the gtx 1050ti single fan is quite advantage because it gave me more space to manage my psu cables, and yes, I put my PSU facing down to suck up the heat.

I pair up the pc with my old native 720p Panasonic LED TV. Tidy up the desktop and using Wii U Pro controller with steam controller companion as mouse and keyboard in order to get "so-called-console" experience.
Because of the 720p resolution, with all of those outdated specs, i managed to get 54-60fps with medium-high/mixed setting in gaming. However, if the CPU usage is going up madly to over 95% i need to cap the FPS to 30 lol.

Tried to 5mins intel XTU stress test and got 68c as a maximum temp (its far way more cooler compares to the previous intel stock cooler which it reached 80c in stress test!). I found it's a fair temp, considering i live in tropical country like Indonesia.

Overall, im quite happy and satisfied with my SG13 build. It's really-really fulfil my expectation.
Anyway, Sorry for the long post, i just got too excited!


----------



## Juuhuu

I saw some builds with PSU on a side and not default place. Is some special modification/drilling needed? Is that possible with all ITX boards? If I do it like that, what is max CPU cooler height? (I would be using air cooler).


----------



## clannagh

Juuhuu said:


> I saw some builds with PSU on a side and not default place. Is some special modification/drilling needed? Is that possible with all ITX boards? If I do it like that, what is max CPU cooler height? (I would be using air cooler).



WATER:

The case is designed for an AIO in which case the recommended arrangement is the intake at the front blowing air through the radiator and exhausting through an inverted PSU that sucks the case air out the back. 

AIR:

This case is not designed for air cooling and has serious airflow issues unless you are careful about it.

1. Some people move the PSU to the front where the radiator normally fits. This requires extensive case modification and extending the power cable. The advantage is you can use a much larger HSF. I think you have about 150mm to play with. See earlier threads.

Example: 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...700-rx580-stupid-pic-heavy.html#post_26543642
https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/sg13-front-mount-psu-build-stupid-pic-heavy.6329/

2. If you use an ATX supply in the standard position you have about 60 mm clearance from the CPU to the bottom of the supply. This is not a lot of room though there are ways to make it work. Not recommended.

3. If you use an SFX supply with an adapter that moves it up like the PP08 there are more options available as you have more like 80 mm clearance. I found the best air-cooled option for me personally, when using an SFX supply, was to mount the front fan as an exhaust and then mount a second fan as an intake (either a slim 90 mm inside the case or a slim 120 mm mounted externally) blowing fresh air onto the HSF . Nothing bigger than a Noctua NH12S or Scythe Big Shuriken 3 will fit.


----------



## bmzactarskssmti

I'm planning on buying this case to fit an itx board, low profile cooler and an ATX PSU (140mm).

If I'm not running a GPU, could I fit two 3.5" HDDS in here? If so, what would be the best way to do it?


----------



## clannagh

bmzactarskssmti said:


> I'm planning on buying this case to fit an itx board, low profile cooler and an ATX PSU (140mm).
> 
> If I'm not running a GPU, could I fit two 3.5" HDDS in here? If so, what would be the best way to do it?


I suspect your best bet would be to stick with a 120mm front fan and then make a custom bracket that replaces the normal HDD caddy that comes with the SG13 with something that lets you stack two 3.5" drives at the top of the case in front of the PSU. If you are air cooling and have no GPU there is plenty of space in front of the PSU.

Note that with an ATX PSU you only have about 60mm clearance for the HSF so the cooler needs to be very low profile.


----------



## Frankyg

So first build of SFF PC completed! 
List of components - https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/FRC8gJ (not the exact model of GPU which is XFX RX 580 4GB)
On top of those parts I added a recycled 2.5 SSD drive and 1TB HD for storage. 

I've built a few PC's in the past, so put it together quite quickly once all the parts arrived. First Boot - nothing. RAM not seated correctly, although I swear I pushed them down until the click! Anyways, glad it wasn't an RMA. Loaded up Windows 10 in super fast time, eventually rebooted and had a bit of look around the BIOS. Started loading up my core software onto the SSD and allowed myself some time before I attempted to push it to 4.5ghz on the stealth cooler  Joking of course, I never wanted it to be a super gaming rig, just a solid upgrade to my Dell All-in-One PC that' served me really well.

I had some issues with the RAM - it defaulted to 2.4 (or 2.6) Ghz and I couldn't get 3Ghz to stick using the BIOS. I tried using DRAM calc and manually edited all the settings, but would fail to boot. Settled on getting into Windows and installed Ryzen Master which proved to more stable. Now got the CPU at 3.8 on 1.225v and the RAM at 3Ghz on 1.4v. I've run Forza 4 and Tomb raider with no issues, but on one occasion when I was running furmark GPU test and CPU Burner (at the same time!) CPU reached 80 deg and the system shut down. Repeated that scenario one more time and same crash. I went looking through the BIOS and Ryzen Master to see if there were any triggers that would cause the shutdown - couldn't see any. Have I missed something? 

Maybe it just needed more volts, but I'm conscious that it will get pretty toasty even with small increase in volts. The other issue - running Handbrake for a video conversion really pushes the CPU - got up to 86 deg, then Handbrake closed. Nothing in the logs. Repeated, same result. Pretty annoying, as handbrake is one of my core pieces of software! Anyone seen similar behavior with handbrake?

CPU at idle is around 30, and currently running CPU-Z CPU Bench at 74. What would you guys recommend to check the stability of the current O/C? 
Back to the build - I mounted the 2 extra drives on the upper mounting plate, but the sata cable from drive to drive needs a twist in it, which is causing a slight bulge when the cover is put back on. I was thinking to drop the SSD to the floor - but I'm not sure it's worth it. I'll try attach some photos here, 1st time post so lets see how it goes. Couple of the photo's I took for a friend to show him tolerances - I didn't realize how tight the RAM would be to the cooler!

Very happy with the SG13 - and happy with the decision to avoid a full size ATX


----------



## clannagh

Did you invert the fan in the HSF to match the airflow of the PSU intake? If you are using the PSU as exhaust in an air cooled layout it will fight the HSF for air unless the HSF fan is blowing upwards.

If you left the HSF fan standard (blowing down towards motherboard) you are likely better off flipping the PSU back right way up to draw air from outside, making the front fan an exhaust and adding a slim 90mm *intake* fan to the RHS case.

If you have inverted the HSF fan and still have issues I would still add a slim 90mm intake fan to the RHS case but make it an *exhaust*.


----------



## Frankyg

clannagh said:


> Did you invert the fan in the HSF to match the airflow of the PSU intake? If you are using the PSU as exhaust in an air cooled layout it will fight the HSF for air unless the HSF fan is blowing upwards.
> 
> If you left the HSF fan standard (blowing down towards motherboard) you are likely better off flipping the PSU back right way up to draw air from outside, making the front fan an exhaust and adding a slim 90mm *intake* fan to the RHS case.
> 
> If you have inverted the HSF fan and still have issues I would still add a slim 90mm intake fan to the RHS case but make it an *exhaust*.


No, I didn't invert the HSF. I thought I would start with the default configuration and see how the temps were first. Is there the chance that other parts (eg. VRM's) depend on downwards air flow to keep them cool? I'm still struggling with getting a stable base before I can reliably report on temps. I think the issue I've got is that I don't understand how the RAM speeds and voltages should be set. The RAM is HERE and it was defaulting to 2666 speed. I've been trying to get it to run at it's stated speed, using settings from DRAM calculator. The default voltage is 1.35 - should I expect it to run at 3000Mhz at 1.35v or does the Mobo consider the RAM to be overclocked and require more voltage? I couldn't get manual RAM settings to stick in the BIOS, had to use Ryzen Master to set the frequency and voltages. Re. adding a 90mm intake fan, I assume that would need to run 'always on' and be connected by Molex? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## clannagh

Frankyg said:


> No, I didn't invert the HSF. I thought I would start with the default configuration and see how the temps were first. Is there the chance that other parts (eg. VRM's) depend on downwards air flow to keep them cool? I'm still struggling with getting a stable base before I can reliably report on temps. I think the issue I've got is that I don't understand how the RAM speeds and voltages should be set. The RAM is HERE and it was defaulting to 2666 speed. I've been trying to get it to run at it's stated speed, using settings from DRAM calculator. The default voltage is 1.35 - should I expect it to run at 3000Mhz at 1.35v or does the Mobo consider the RAM to be overclocked and require more voltage? I couldn't get manual RAM settings to stick in the BIOS, had to use Ryzen Master to set the frequency and voltages. Re. adding a 90mm intake fan, I assume that would need to run 'always on' and be connected by Molex?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


PSU inverted with front as an intake is only default in the SG13 with an AIO. It may or may not work with a HSF. The other motherboard parts do need some airflow which is definitely something to consider. 

If you want to eliminate airflow as an issue test the PC with case off and PSU sitting beside the case so the HSF gets maximum air.


----------



## Frankyg

clannagh said:


> PSU inverted with front as an intake is only default in the SG13 with an AIO. It may or may not work with a HSF. The other motherboard parts do need some airflow which is definitely something to consider.
> 
> If you want to eliminate airflow as an issue test the PC with case off and PSU sitting beside the case so the HSF gets maximum air.


I had just run a Realbench stress test for 15 mins, which pushed the CPU to 90 - and VRM to 82 I think. I stopped the test when the CPU hit 90, which was near the end of the test. Opened the case up and ran it again - temps dropped around 5 deg. I Decided at this point that I would back off and drop down to 3.7Ghz with Vcore of 1.284 and RAM is at stock 3000Mhz. I came across a Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP cooler locally for a good price, and, before checking my RAM height, ordered it. Maybe oops :doh:. I'm searching now to see if I can find out if it will fit, or I may just have to cancel ,my order. RAM is 43.5mm https://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/dark-z-ddr4. Hope it fits.


----------



## clannagh

Neither Ram Height nor cooler clearance are measured from the motherboard. To make matters even more complicated the point they are measured from is different. The ram height is usually measured from the lowest point of the socket recess whereas HSF clearance typically is measured from the top of the CPU heat spreader. Typically this results in 3mm above the motherboard for most ram sockets and around 8 mm or so above the motherboard for HSFs .

In your case the ram should be about 46.5 mm above the MB whereas the HSF clearance under the overhanging part is more like 40 mmm above the MB so the ram is unlikley to squeeze under the overhang. On the plus side there seems to be plenty of scope to rotate the HSF so the RAM is clear of the overhanging bit so you may be good.


----------



## Frankyg

Na, unfortunately, not good. Not enough clearance for the RAM. Rotating it round 180 degrees doesn't work either, the caps on the the heat pipes foul on the back panel of the case. It's close, maybe a couple of mm, but you would need to drill holes in the case (and be fairly accurate with your drilling!). So, it was out with the hairdryer and got to work on the RAM. Was easy to separate the heatsinks from the PCB. See pics attached. For anyone doing this, just be careful when you start to pry the PCB and the heatsink apart, get a firm hold on the PCB and slowly work your way through the sticky pads binding them together. 

Anyway, when I removed the heatsinks and cleaned the PCB's up I started re-assembling, testing the fit without removing the plastic protection on the pre-applied thermal paste. Was now going to fit. Decided to reverse the fan direction so that it's pulling air up from the bottom and through the fins. I had a look at switching the PSU back up the normal way (fan up), but the design of the silverstone SFX/ATX bracket would actually lower the PSU relative to the HSF. As it turns out, it's a very tight fit as you can see from the photos. Not really happy with how close the HSF is to the PSU, but didn't have any options at this point. Completed the rest of the build and did some initial testing. First test with the case off, CPU is around 20 Deg cooler under load, around 60 deg. Pretty happy with that, will close things up and check temps again. If case temps are too high, then I'll look at getting a slim fan for the RHS. Will need to measure how much space is available now. Will update when I've tested further and bumped it back up to 3.8


----------



## L424RU5

*Fullsize gpu + 140mm AIO*

is it possible to put in a 140mm AIO and a full length gpu at the same time? 

If you orientate the cooler so the wider part is vertically aligned, and drill new holes offset away from the gpu, it looks like it might fit. Anyone tried this before?


----------



## clannagh

L424RU5 said:


> is it possible to put in a 140mm AIO and a full length gpu at the same time?
> 
> If you orientate the cooler so the wider part is vertically aligned, and drill new holes offset away from the gpu, it looks like it might fit. Anyone tried this before?


I think it can be done but there are things to watch: 

- routing the hoses on a 140mm radiator needs careful planning, just because the rad physically fits does not mean you can get the hoses to go where they need to
- Your going to lose the top HDD mount bracket. 
- The really tricky bit is avoiding the IO and USB ports on the bottom right of the front panel. 
- You may also get issues with larger radiator/fan combos squeezing between the front of the chassis and the edge of the motherboard - push pull is definitely going to be tricky.
- some "full length GPUs" are actually longer than full length and poke through the metal chassis cutout and you possibly will need modifications to the plastic in the case front or sometimes over full length cards simply do not fit at all
- with over length GPU's, even if they fit lengthwise, the power connectors can sometimes foul the metal cutout in the chassis
- heat is an issue in this case if you push the CPU/GPU limits, SFX supplies and a blower style GPU can sometimes help


----------



## L424RU5

clannagh said:


> I think it can be done but there are things to watch:
> - Your going to lose the top HDD mount bracket.
> - The really tricky bit is avoiding the IO and USB ports on the bottom right of the front panel.
> - You may also get issues with larger radiator/fan combos squeezing between the front of the chassis and the edge of the motherboard - push pull is definitely going to be tricky.
> - some "full length GPUs" are actually longer than full length and poke through the metal chassis cutout and you possibly will need modifications to the plastic in the case front or sometimes over full length cards simply do not fit at all
> - with over length GPU's, even if they fit lengthwise, the power connectors can sometimes foul the metal cutout in the chassis
> - heat is an issue in this case if you push the CPU/GPU limits, SFX supplies and a blower style GPU can sometimes help


Thank you for the extensive answer. I want to shrink my build down so I can take it with me on flights, currently using a fractal design core 500 (and its too large). My components are a vega 56 (blower, v64 bios), r5 3600 (4.4ghz at 1.275v), asus rog B450-I, silverstone strider 650w psu with sfx cable kit. Boot drive is an intel 660p 1tb nvme ssd. For storage I use those 4tb 2.5inch external drives from WD, so no HDD bracket needed. 

II have a nzxt kraken X42 lying around, so I possible I'd like to use that one. For fan i'd use a single noctua pwm fan capable of 3000rpm. Otherwise I thought about buying an artic freezer II 120mm aio, but I doubt I can keep my overclock with that cooler. I'm not afraid to use an angle grinder to make space for the 8 pin power connectors of my vega. My atx psu isn't really full length - horizontal clearance shouldn't be an issue. I plan on using it with the fan facing down, so it acts as an exhaust. Additionally i'd zip tie a slim fan to the right of the psu, as I've seen others do to act as a second exhaust


----------



## clannagh

L424RU5 said:


> Thank you for the extensive answer. I want to shrink my build down so I can take it with me on flights, currently using a fractal design core 500 (and its too large). My components are a vega 56 (blower, v64 bios), r5 3600 (4.4ghz at 1.275v), asus rog B450-I, silverstone strider 650w psu with sfx cable kit. Boot drive is an intel 660p 1tb nvme ssd. For storage I use those 4tb 2.5inch external drives from WD, so no HDD bracket needed.
> 
> II have a nzxt kraken X42 lying around, so I possible I'd like to use that one. For fan i'd use a single noctua pwm fan capable of 3000rpm. Otherwise I thought about buying an artic freezer II 120mm aio, but I doubt I can keep my overclock with that cooler. I'm not afraid to use an angle grinder to make space for the 8 pin power connectors of my vega. My atx psu isn't really full length - horizontal clearance shouldn't be an issue. I plan on using it with the fan facing down, so it acts as an exhaust. Additionally i'd zip tie a slim fan to the right of the psu, as I've seen others do to act as a second exhaust


It is not a good idea to put an AIO in a case you intend to take on a flight as carry on luggage. There is avery real risk you will be banned from taking it onto an aircraft. if you intend to put in a suitcase as checked luggage you may be OK.

Either way, check the regulations in the country you are in as there is a good chance you will not be able to take a watercooled PC into the cabin with you.


----------



## Max78

L424RU5 said:


> Thank you for the extensive answer. I want to shrink my build down so I can take it with me on flights, currently using a fractal design core 500 (and its too large). My components are a vega 56 (blower, v64 bios), r5 3600 (4.4ghz at 1.275v), asus rog B450-I, silverstone strider 650w psu with sfx cable kit. Boot drive is an intel 660p 1tb nvme ssd. For storage I use those 4tb 2.5inch external drives from WD, so no HDD bracket needed.
> 
> II have a nzxt kraken X42 lying around, so I possible I'd like to use that one. For fan i'd use a single noctua pwm fan capable of 3000rpm. Otherwise I thought about buying an artic freezer II 120mm aio, but I doubt I can keep my overclock with that cooler. I'm not afraid to use an angle grinder to make space for the 8 pin power connectors of my vega. My atx psu isn't really full length - horizontal clearance shouldn't be an issue. I plan on using it with the fan facing down, so it acts as an exhaust. Additionally i'd zip tie a slim fan to the right of the psu, as I've seen others do to act as a second exhaust




As clannagh pointed out. If doing carry on, when it goes through the x-ray TSA might have some issues with a water cooled system.

I took my System as carry on and they didn't give 2 rips. Not even a second glance. They did however take my 7 inch long blunt 3/8" hex wrench that I flew there with as carry on away. . . . . They almost took away my teardown screwdriver, but the guy couldn't figure out how to put it together. . . 


On another note, I'm starting over with better components!


----------



## L424RU5

clannagh said:


> It is not a good idea to put an AIO in a case you intend to take on a flight as carry on luggage. There is avery real risk you will be banned from taking it onto an aircraft. if you intend to put in a suitcase as checked luggage you may be OK.
> 
> Either way, check the regulations in the country you are in as there is a good chance you will not be able to take a watercooled PC into the cabin with you.



Most of the time I can embark in north europe, where I can get to my ship by car, bus or train. In the rare cases I do have to take the plane, I can just dismount the cooler and put it in checked luggage, keeping the rest of the pc in hand luggage. A waste of thermal paste yes, but ~3 times a year isn't too bad.



Anyhow, when I'm back on shore I'll post my results


----------



## nolahwheregot

*SG13 Top PSU mod*

Hi, I wanted to share my top PSU mod. I noticed that a lot of people were doing the front PSU mod, and while it allowed greater flexibility in cpu cooler clearance, it did not solve the problem of stagnant airflow inside the SG13. To work around this, I mounted the PSU to the HDD bracket (with some slight sawing). This has 2 benefits: If i am using a single 120mm front intake fan, I can shift the PSU forward by a substantial amount, providing more clearance for tower air coolers. The second benefit is that you can place 2 80mm fans at the rear, which provides a smooth channel for air to flow through the case.

Here are some pictures of the mod.

https://imgur.com/a/o4OD2mU


----------



## clannagh

nolahwheregot said:


> Hi, I wanted to share my top PSU mod. I noticed that a lot of people were doing the front PSU mod, and while it allowed greater flexibility in cpu cooler clearance, it did not solve the problem of stagnant airflow inside the SG13. To work around this, I mounted the PSU to the HDD bracket (with some slight sawing). This has 2 benefits: If i am using a single 120mm front intake fan, I can shift the PSU forward by a substantial amount, providing more clearance for tower air coolers. The second benefit is that you can place 2 80mm fans at the rear, which provides a smooth channel for air to flow through the case.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/o4OD2mU


That is a really interesting solution. 

If stuck with a front AIO for the CPU, and cut out the rear of the case a bit, would you have room at the back for a 2nd 120mm AIO for your GPU ?


----------



## DatGameh

Does anyone know the length of the motherboard standoffs in this case?

I'm planning to mount an SSD in the rear of the motherboard and apply some thermal pads to it, so I could use the entire bottom of the case as a heatspreader.


----------



## clannagh

DatGameh said:


> Does anyone know the length of the motherboard standoffs in this case?
> 
> I'm planning to mount an SSD in the rear of the motherboard and apply some thermal pads to it, so I could use the entire bottom of the case as a heatspreader.


Pretty much spot on 1 cm (about 0.4 inches).

Assuming we are talking 2.5" SSDs, that does not give a lot a lot of leeway given a typical drive like the Samsung 860 EVO is 6.8mm before you add thermal pads. Also the internal electronics in a lot of these 2.5" SSD drives is not actually thermally connected to the outer case. I suppose you could actually remove the electronics from the mainly empty 2.5" case and connect it directly to the thermal pad which would gain both depth and heat transfer but that would absolutely void any warranty without fail 

There is of course, already an SSD mount on the floor at the front of the case under the front fan/radiator in front of the motherboard.


----------



## clannagh

Most of the current crop of 3080s are simply not going to fit. From Reddit:



> Card lengths and thickness (per manufacturers):
> 
> Founders Edition: 285mm/2 Slot
> EVGA XC3: 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm)
> EVGA FTW3: 300mm/2.75 Slot (55.55mm)
> Zotac Trinity: 318mm/2.75 slot (58mm)
> MSI Ventus: 305mm/2.75 slot (57mm)
> MSI Gaming Trio: 323mm/2.75 slot (56mm)
> MSI Gaming X Trio: 323mm/2.75 slot (56mm)
> ASUS TUF: 300mm/2.5 slot (51.8mm)
> ASUS ROG Strix: 318.5mm/2.75 Slot (57.8mm)
> PNY XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan (PPB): 294mm/56mm
> PNY XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan (MPB): 294mm/56mm
> Card lengths based on scaled images from promotional material (obviously not 100% accurate):
> 
> Zotac Trinity Holo: ~318mm
> Zotac AMP Extreme: ~325mm
> Gigabyte Windforce: ~313mm
> Gigabyte Eagle: ~322mm


----------



## DatGameh

clannagh said:


> Pretty much spot on 1 cm (about 0.4 inches).
> 
> Assuming we are talking 2.5" SSDs, that does not give a lot a lot of leeway given a typical drive like the Samsung 860 EVO is 6.8mm before you add thermal pads. Also the internal electronics in a lot of these 2.5" SSD drives is not actually thermally connected to the outer case. I suppose you could actually remove the electronics from the mainly empty 2.5" case and connect it directly to the thermal pad which would gain both depth and heat transfer but that would absolutely void any warranty without fail
> 
> There is of course, already an SSD mount on the floor at the front of the case under the front fan/radiator in front of the motherboard.


Thanks!
Oh, and I guess I wasn't specific enough: I'm planning to install an _m.2_ SSD to the back of the motherboard! 
It seems some motherboards have mounts for SSDs directly on the back, and I'd like to take advantage of it.
1cm should be plenty of space. Knowing that those m.2 drives are about 4-5mm thick, I guess a 5mm pad would do the job then!


----------



## clannagh

DatGameh said:


> Thanks!
> Oh, and I guess I wasn't specific enough: I'm planning to install an _m.2_ SSD to the back of the motherboard!
> It seems some motherboards have mounts for SSDs directly on the back, and I'd like to take advantage of it.
> 1cm should be plenty of space. Knowing that those m.2 drives are about 4-5mm thick, I guess a 5mm pad would do the job then!


yeah the only issue is the floor of these cases is solid, there is no MB tray or access panel, so you will be semi-permanently attaching the M2 to the case itself. Just use a pad that is not overly sticky.


----------



## DatGameh

clannagh said:


> yeah the only issue is the floor of these cases is solid, there is no MB tray or access panel, so you will be semi-permanently attaching the M2 to the case itself. Just use a pad that is not overly sticky.


Ah, alright. Though, I don't think I'll find myself repetitively removing the mobo, so hopefully this wouldn't be much of a problem.
Though... on that topic, thermal pads don't actually glue parts together but just make a thermal connection, right?
I do know that thermal pads can't be reused, but aside from that I know little about them.


----------



## clannagh

DatGameh said:


> Ah, alright. Though, I don't think I'll find myself repetitively removing the mobo, so hopefully this wouldn't be much of a problem.
> Though... on that topic, thermal pads don't actually glue parts together but just make a thermal connection, right?
> I do know that thermal pads can't be reused, but aside from that I know little about them.


OK, I just had a look at a couple of Silverstone M2 thermal pads we have on the shelf here at work. 

They only seem to be sticky on one side not both. So you are probably good.


----------



## clannagh

clannagh said:


> OK, I just had a look at a couple of Silverstone M2 thermal pads we have on the shelf here at work.
> 
> They only seem to be sticky on one side not both. So you are probably good.


Ok my bad ... they are sticky on both sides.


----------



## MichealBolton

clannagh said:


> Most of the current crop of 3080s are simply not going to fit. From Reddit:


Perhaps all is not lost...









InnoVISION Multimedia Limited


InnoVISION Multimedia Limited is a pioneering developer and manufacturer of a diverse range of cutting-edge multimedia PC hardware products established in 1998 Hong Kong. Our manufacturing operations have been set up since 1990 in Shenzhen, China. In this




www.inno3d.com





I just hope 4mm is not a problem, it would be a hoax!


----------



## clannagh

MichealBolton said:


> Perhaps all is not lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InnoVISION Multimedia Limited
> 
> 
> InnoVISION Multimedia Limited is a pioneering developer and manufacturer of a diverse range of cutting-edge multimedia PC hardware products established in 1998 Hong Kong. Our manufacturing operations have been set up since 1990 in Shenzhen, China. In this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inno3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope 4mm is not a problem, it would be a hoax!


My current card is an Inno3d 2060 twin OC ... it is compact and performs fine but heat ramps up quickly and is loud even with a custom fan curve. I ended up undervolting it  The 3080 obviously has a totally different heatsink so is probably fine but I personally would wait for a few reviews before buying one.

I think the 3080 FE could be shoehorned to sort of fit but you may end up with a few mm poking through a hole in the front mesh or need to offset the front cover forward a bit with a spacer.

My current thinking is wait and see what the 3070 16Gb looks like (due Q1 2021?) or alternatively wait on the ASUS TUF blower variant they have hinted at releasing and see what size that ends up.


----------



## clannagh

OK the Ino3d 3080 Twin card does seem to exist and is listed at Aussie retailers as a 274mm card :






Inno3D N30802-106XX-1810VA34 nVidia RTX 3080 TWIN X2 OC Video Card | Techbuy Australia


AMP UP YOUR GAMING WITH INNO3D GEFORCERTX 3080 TWIN X2 OCINNO3D instroduces is new INNO3D GeForce RTX 30 Series with an exciting range of cutting-e ...



www.techbuy.com.au





So it will fit, I would still wait on reports about its noise and thermal performance before hitting the buy button though.


----------



## Max78

clannagh said:


> OK the Ino3d 3080 Twin card does seem to exist and is listed at Aussie retailers as a 274mm card :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inno3D N30802-106XX-1810VA34 nVidia RTX 3080 TWIN X2 OC Video Card | Techbuy Australia
> 
> 
> AMP UP YOUR GAMING WITH INNO3D GEFORCERTX 3080 TWIN X2 OCINNO3D instroduces is new INNO3D GeForce RTX 30 Series with an exciting range of cutting-e ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.techbuy.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it will fit, I would still wait on reports about its noise and thermal performance before hitting the buy button though.



It is a 3 slot card from the looks, and depending on the height you might have to fold the upper rail on the SG13 to allow it to fit. 

The max card length listed for the SG13 is 26.8cm, and the one you have listed is 27.4. More than likely it wont fit without hitting or resting on the front cover.

This is a Red Devil 580, its taller at 15.7cm, compared to 12cm So you might just clear the top rail, however this was a 2.5 slot card or so they say. Its 46mm wide and it was VERY close to hitting the side cover. The one you have listed is a 3 slot card, so check out the actual width. 

I had better pictures in my build thread, but they broke everything with the site migration.


----------



## clannagh

You are correct - 3 slot, I missed that detail. It is not going to fit.


----------



## ahrhamza

Max78 said:


> It is a 3 slot card from the looks, and depending on the height you might have to fold the upper rail on the SG13 to allow it to fit.
> 
> The max card length listed for the SG13 is 26.8cm, and the one you have listed is 27.4. More than likely it wont fit without hitting or resting on the front cover.
> 
> This is a Red Devil 580, its taller at 15.7cm, compared to 12cm So you might just clear the top rail, however this was a 2.5 slot card or so they say. Its 46mm wide and it was VERY close to hitting the side cover. The one you have listed is a 3 slot card, so check out the actual width.
> 
> I had better pictures in my build thread, but they broke everything with the site migration.
> 
> View attachment 2460693


Hey, isn't that Red Devil 580 56mm thick? I was wondering because the MSI Ventus 2x 3070 is 52mm thick and was hoping to squeeze that in the SG13.


----------



## Max78

ahrhamza said:


> Hey, isn't that Red Devil 580 56mm thick? I was wondering because the MSI Ventus 2x 3070 is 52mm thick and was hoping to squeeze that in the SG13.


I think you are right on the card width. i thought i read it was 46mm wide, but now everything im seeing is saying its 56mm wide. . . so it might just fit!

I no longer have that card so i cant measure it.


----------



## shinken1

I been checking into this tread for years and think the community has been great.
I’ve got hold of a 3080 Founders Edition.
as expected the card is too long by maybe 2cm.
It does “fit” with the front panel removed & this is how I’ll have to run it until Xmas when my thor zone Mjolnir case comes or I’ll try get a CoolerMaster NR200.
Love the SG13 but after years of use it has literally been out grown.
I’m using a Corsair H60 aio in push pull.
Gaming temps are 79degrees on the GPU and 84 on the CPU.
Not great but better than I expected.
Will sort out the cabling tomorrow


----------



## devoker

Got an sg 13-q with ryzen 5 3600,geforce 2060, aerocool 600w 80+, silverstone pf120 aio. No matter how I arrange the cables it gets over 85 degrees during stress tests with pbo enabled. Also temp spikes a lot during browsing and fan noise change constantly. Currently I decided to undervolt at 1.185 at 3.9 mhz and the temps are much stable. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Max78

devoker said:


> Got an sg 13-q with ryzen 5 3600,geforce 2060, aerocool 600w 80+, silverstone pf120 aio. No matter how I arrange the cables it gets over 85 degrees during stress tests with pbo enabled. Also temp spikes a lot during browsing and fan noise change constantly. Currently I decided to undervolt at 1.185 at 3.9 mhz and the temps are much stable. Do you have any other suggestions?
> View attachment 2462915
> 
> View attachment 2462916



Being that you have the Q version your front cover is a solid piece and has little to no airflow. Modify or make a new front cover that actually has vents in it.


----------



## devoker

Max78 said:


> Being that you have the Q version your front cover is a solid piece and has little to no airflow. Modify or make a new front cover that actually has vents in it.


I tried to buy a mesh cover separately but couldn't find any seller in my country sadly. I wonder if the aio is working probably. I thought it would handle temperatures much better than stock cooler but doesn't make wonders without proper venting I guess.


----------



## Max78

devoker said:


> I tried to buy a mesh cover separately but couldn't find any seller in my country sadly. I wonder if the aio is working probably. I thought it would handle temperatures much better than stock cooler but doesn't make wonders without proper venting I guess.


Flip your AIO so both hoses are to the top. Sometimes air can get trapped in the rad and cause it to trickle to the CPU. 

My bet is your AIO is just fine. However you can remove the front cover and run it like that for a bit to see what temperatures you get.


----------



## devoker

Max78 said:


> Flip your AIO so both hoses are to the top. Sometimes air can get trapped in the rad and cause it to trickle to the CPU.
> 
> My bet is your AIO is just fine. However you can remove the front cover and run it like that for a bit to see what temperatures you get.


Flipping is not possible due to dimensions. I shaked and turned the case gently to get air bubbles to the top just in case. I saw many people saying they could get low temps like low 70's with similar setup but either they are not realistic or my cpu likes to work really hot.


----------



## NiveaMEN

Hi devoker
I have a gtx 1080 gigabyte g1 with dimensions Height: 4.5" / 114 mm *Length*: 11" / 280 mm *Width*: Dual-Slot 
That is only 285-280mm = 5 shorter than your gpu you think mine will fit in the sg13 if i remove a bit of the plastic inside frontpanel?


----------



## epic1337

you can extend the mounting of the front panel instead, a piece of black acrylic sheet would do.


----------



## devoker

NiveaMEN said:


> Hi devoker
> I have a gtx 1080 gigabyte g1 with dimensions Height: 4.5" / 114 mm *Length*: 11" / 280 mm *Width*: Dual-Slot
> That is only 285-280mm = 5 shorter than your gpu you think mine will fit in the sg13 if i remove a bit of the plastic inside frontpanel?


Gpu is fine, the radiator is not square though. I am not sure but if I flip the sides will collide with case probably.
I am thinking about drilling holes or slots to the front panel to increase ventilation.


----------



## devoker

As I thought front panel is the problem. Removing it decreased around 8 10 degrees on load.


----------



## NiveaMEN

hi shinken you think a gtx 1080 g1 from gigabyte 280 mm long can fit in the vented sg13?


----------



## NiveaMEN

my bad i replied to the wrong guy you dont have the 285 mm long gpu in yours


----------



## MichealBolton

Maybe Gigabyte help us...






GeForce RTX™ 3090 TURBO 24G Specification | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global


Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!




www.gigabyte.com





Card size : L=267 W=111 H=40 mm


----------



## NiveaMEN

i saw on a forum someone said 280 mm was the longest card that can fit in a sg13, you think its true?


----------



## Beddu85

hi guys, i have the same question?
Can I fit the MSI RTX 3070 ventus 2x OC (L232 x H124 xD 52) into a silverstone sg13???
I think that isn't possible because I have find this job from another user


http://imgur.com/9Fzgjcr

The max depth is 52,5mm but i think that is max theorical because the Video Card board don't start perfect in the hole but you can see in the picture that there are the spare millimeter.
I think that i will buy Zotac twin OC RTX 3070 that have these measure (L231,9 x H141.3 x D41.5).


----------



## Beddu85

ahrhamza said:


> Hey, isn't that Red Devil 580 56mm thick? I was wondering because the MSI Ventus 2x 3070 is 52mm thick and was hoping to squeeze that in the SG13.


hi guys, i have the same question?
Can I fit the MSI RTX 3070 ventus 2x OC (L232 x H124 xD 52) into a silverstone sg13???
I think that isn't possible because I have find this job from another user "imgur.com/r/sffpc/9Fzgjcr"
The max depth is 52,5mm but i think that is max theorical because the Video Card board don't start perfect in the hole but you can see in the picture that there are the spare millimeter.
I think that i will buy Zotac twin OC RTX 3070 that have these measure (L231,9 x H141.3 x D41.5).


----------



## Piaggio

Beddu85 said:


> hi guys, i have the same question?
> Can I fit the MSI RTX 3070 ventus 2x OC (L232 x H124 xD 52) into a silverstone sg13???
> I think that isn't possible because I have find this job from another user
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9Fzgjcr
> 
> The max depth is 52,5mm but i think that is max theorical because the Video Card board don't start perfect in the hole but you can see in the picture that there are the spare millimeter.
> I think that i will buy Zotac twin OC RTX 3070 that have these measure (L231,9 x H141.3 x D41.5).


I am building an sffpc with an SG13 (first build in a decade, first sffpc ever!) and I had a similar question regarding the MSI RTX 3070 2X. You should not worry about length or height with this card, it is about the same size as the Zotac Twin Edge (considerably less than the 270 mmx160ish mm that can fit in the case). The problem with this MSI (and all of the new under 280mm length cards tbh) might be the width (the dual fan ASUS cards, for example, are great lengthwise, but they are super thick - not quite 3 slot cards, but pretty close). In pictures, you can see that it takes a little more than 2 slots, but it seems like it is just small enough to fit (SG13 allows for cards up to 129mm wide, this MSI is 124), It would be a tight fight, but I am guessing it works!

So, if you want a 3070 in your SG13 build, the only options are:

FE Edition
Zotac Twin Edge
MSI Ventus 2X (tight fit)

Would love more feedback if anyone has more info!


----------



## Piaggio

Hi again! I had an SSD related question! Does anyone here have a SG13 with m.2 ssd's installed both on top AND on the bottom side of their mobos? If so, do they (especially the bottom drive) heat up too much?


----------



## Piaggio

NiveaMEN said:


> i saw on a forum someone said 280 mm was the longest card that can fit in a sg13, you think its true?


I think this might be pushing it a little. Officially, the case only takes cards up to 270mm long.


----------



## Max78

Piaggio said:


> Hi again! I had an SSD related question! Does anyone here have a SG13 with m.2 ssd's installed both on top AND on the bottom side of their mobos? If so, do they (especially the bottom drive) heat up too much?



I have an NVME drive mounted on the bottom of my motherboard, I have honestly not monitored the temp. No issues so far but I will see about monitoring temp and post back.


----------



## ahrhamza

Piaggio said:


> I am building an sffpc with an SG13 (first build in a decade, first sffpc ever!) and I had a similar question regarding the MSI RTX 3070 2X. You should not worry about length or height with this card, it is about the same size as the Zotac Twin Edge (considerably less than the 270 mmx160ish mm that can fit in the case). The problem with this MSI (and all of the new under 280mm length cards tbh) might be the width (the dual fan ASUS cards, for example, are great lengthwise, but they are super thick - not quite 3 slot cards, but pretty close). In pictures, you can see that it takes a little more than 2 slots, but it seems like it is just small enough to fit (SG13 allows for cards up to 129mm wide, this MSI is 124), It would be a tight fight, but I am guessing it works!
> 
> So, if you want a 3070 in your SG13 build, the only options are:
> 
> FE Edition
> Zotac Twin Edge
> MSI Ventus 2X (tight fit)
> 
> Would love more feedback if anyone has more info!


Hi, 
Isn't the max height for the SG13 129mm? Or am I looking at the number in the wrong context?


----------



## ahrhamza

Piaggio said:


> Hi again! I had an SSD related question! Does anyone here have a SG13 with m.2 ssd's installed both on top AND on the bottom side of their mobos? If so, do they (especially the bottom drive) heat up too much?


I have a Crucial P1 installed behind my Asrock motherboard. It gets very toasty, I've seen it hit 88-90c during sustained reads/writes (downloading a game or copying a large file to another drive). Recently purchased a low profile heatsink for it, but I'm yet to install it.


----------



## Piaggio

ahrhamza said:


> Hi,
> Isn't the max height for the SG13 129mm? Or am I looking at the number in the wrong context?


The case is 222mm (W) x 181mm (H) x 285mm (D) . The 129mm is the width restriction for the GPU. Height shouldn't be an issue for the GPU (up to 3070 cards at least).


----------



## Piaggio

ahrhamza said:


> I have a Crucial P1 installed behind my Asrock motherboard. It gets very toasty, I've seen it hit 88-90c during sustained reads/writes (downloading a game or copying a large file to another drive). Recently purchased a low profile heatsink for it, but I'm yet to install it.


Yikes! Do you think there is room for the heatsink under the mobo? I heard from people here there's like less than a 1cm clearance...


----------



## ahrhamza

Piaggio said:


> The case is 222mm (W) x 181mm (H) x 285mm (D) . The 129mm is the width restriction for the GPU. Height shouldn't be an issue for the GPU (up to 3070 cards at least).


Yeah I meant 129mm for the GPU. Is this 129mm due to the cutout towards the front panel of the case? Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that the Zotac Twin edge 3070 (232mm x 141mm x 42mm) will fit, and now I'm confused haha.. 

As for the SSD heatsink, it's a really low profile heatsink - I'll try and get it to fit but I'm really busy these coming weeks so I'll update about this later.


----------



## Piaggio

I am guessing it has to do with both the cutout towards the front _and _the clearance between the card and the panel. Not quite sure!


----------



## Waleh

Has anyone tried the 3070 in this case? I’m debating between the 3070 and 6800 and want to know the best cooling solution to go with in this case. I’m trying to keep it quiet with the lowest possible temps


----------



## Piaggio

Waleh said:


> Has anyone tried the 3070 in this case? I’m debating between the 3070 and 6800 and want to know the best cooling solution to go with in this case. I’m trying to keep it quiet with the lowest possible temps



I haven't tried anything yet, but I have been doing some serious digging and I have come to the conclusion that the Zotac cards won't fit in here. Only two RTX 3070 options are the MSI Ventus 2X and the FE. As for temps and quietness, I would suggest getting an AIO but using a Noctua fan instead of stock, and perhaps adding a 90mm slim Noctua fan on the side to keep things cooler (at the expense of a little extra noise). No 3070 in this video, but they did a great job of going over thermals and whatnot:


----------



## Waleh

Thanks for the reply! I’m worried that beefier cards like the 3070/6800 will cause thermal/noise issues similar to that 2080ti in the video


----------



## Piaggio

I would love to test this asap, but sadly I will be picking up my parts in December (I'm dying!). Techbuyers did show slight thermal issues with their setup, but I think that on top of having their AIO setup (noctua fan, pull config), you add a side fan and use an nvme drive (fewer cables lying around), you should be good. I saw someone on reddit say that the side fan dropped cpu temps by about 4-6 degrees celsius. I will post my build and benchmarks once I have everything ready, it might be too late for you but hopefully someone else will find it useful.


----------



## clannagh

ahrhamza said:


> Yeah I meant 129mm for the GPU. Is this 129mm due to the cutout towards the front panel of the case? Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that the Zotac Twin edge 3070 (232mm x 141mm x 42mm) will fit, and now I'm confused haha..
> 
> As for the SSD heatsink, it's a really low profile heatsink - I'll try and get it to fit but I'm really busy these coming weeks so I'll update about this later.


Basically any *LENGTH* longer than 270 mm has to fit through the front panel cutout. The absolute max if you trim the plastic on the inside of the case front is around 280mm but that means the card is extending through the cutout and hard against the case front.

There are two important proviso with a 280 mm card:
1. It fits through the cutout in the metal chassis
2. The PCIe power connectors are not in a position where they foul the front of the case or the cutout

With regard to *HEIGHT* your main restrict will be the top side rail and again placement of PCIe power connectors. A wide card will need to fit under the top rail on the LHS and any PCIe power connectors need to miss the top rail as well.

The max *WIDTH* is around 2.5 slots, about 52/53 mm without bending the case side.

Note just because a card physically fits this case does not mean you can necessarily power it up.

*BOTTOM SSD* mount: you will physically fit an SSD and heatsink down there but there may not be a lot of airflow as the bottom of the case is solid. Note this also means swapping out a bottom mounted SSD means removing the motherboard (unless you are handy with a dremel and create an access panel and ventilation yourself).


----------



## clannagh

Random thought on cooling bottom mounted SSDs.

It would be relatively simple to cut a hole the size of a 120mm fan and mount a slim fan under the case. This would cool any bottom mounted SSD and provide access to swap it out (by unscrewing the fan) without removing the motherboard.


----------



## devoker

Deleted


----------



## devoker

devoker said:


> Got an sg 13-q with ryzen 5 3600,geforce 2060, aerocool 600w 80+, silverstone pf120 aio. No matter how I arrange the cables it gets over 85 degrees during stress tests with pbo enabled. Also temp spikes a lot during browsing and fan noise change constantly. Currently I decided to undervolt at 1.185 at 3.9 mhz and the temps are much stable. Do you have any other suggestions?



View attachment 2462915

Got another question. AIO hoses are stiff and pushing and bending the gpu a little. Will it cause any problems to the gpu in the long term?


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> View attachment 2462915
> 
> Got another question. AIO hoses are stiff and pushing and bending the gpu a little. Will it cause any problems to the gpu in the long term?


It might, or it may be fine, hard to tell.

Part of your hose routing and airflow issue is the full sized PSU with non modular cables. Consider getting a Silverstone 650W SFX with a PP08 adapter plate.


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> It might, or it may be fine, hard to tell.
> 
> Part of your hose routing and airflow issue is the full sized PSU with non modular cables. Consider getting a Silverstone 650W SFX with a PP08 adapter plate.


I would if I could but PP08 is not sold here. I have to pay more than twice the price with tax customs and shipping. Also current psu will be useless and I have to buy a new PSU. Minimum wage is around 300 USD here (Turkey) so figure the economy and how expensive are the prices


----------



## clannagh

shinken1 said:


> I been checking into this tread for years and think the community has been great.
> I’ve got hold of a 3080 Founders Edition.
> as expected the card is too long by maybe 2cm.
> It does “fit” with the front panel removed & this is how I’ll have to run it until Xmas when my thor zone Mjolnir case comes or I’ll try get a CoolerMaster NR200.
> Love the SG13 but after years of use it has literally been out grown.
> I’m using a Corsair H60 aio in push pull.
> Gaming temps are 79degrees on the GPU and 84 on the CPU.
> Not great but better than I expected.
> Will sort out the cabling tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2462810
> View attachment 2462811



You could of course 3D print a spacer to offset the cover forward by a bit - or do a ghetto mod and bend some mesh into a U-shaped spacer.


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> I would if I could but PP08 is not sold here. I have to pay more than twice the price with tax customs and shipping. Also current psu will be useless and I have to buy a new PSU. Minimum wage is around 300 USD here (Turkey) so figure the economy and how expensive are the prices


You could just make an adapter, it is just flat metal with holes in it. 

However you are correct about the PSU, the SFX ones are expensive and you would not make much selling your old one.


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> You could just make an adapter, it is just flat metal with holes in it.
> 
> However you are correct about the PSU, the SFX ones are expensive and you would not make much selling your old one.


I haven't been keeping up with pc tech for a long while, I realized the importance of the airflow with my current setup. If I knew before buying I would definitely get a modular sfx. Hell I would even buy now but if I spend anything else on this pc my wife will probably kill me


----------



## Piaggio

Small update for anyone looking to use a 3070 card with this case: 285mm long cards CAN fit, providing you cut a plastic section of the front of the case. See this case here of someone sticking an EVGA 3070 XC3 in there. If you can fit the EVGA 3070 XC3 in there, you most certainly can fit the Gigabyte Eagle (not the regular card or the Vision version).

As a follow-up, I have another question for owners: how strict is the 129mm width restriction for GPUs (width as in the clearance the card has on the top of the case)? Because the ASUS DUAL RTX 3070 _could_ also be an option as it takes 2.5ish slots and it is just over the 129mm limit at 135mm. It would be a very tight fit, but it could work if the top clearance isn't much of an issue. Deshrouding it and using two thin Noctua fans might also make it less fat and even reduce a mm or two at the top, plus, you could use some sort of pci adapter to plug in the card.


----------



## Piaggio

Follow up to my last message especulating on taller cards. My guesstimation is that a Zotac Twin Edge would fit (Techbuyersguru picture of an SG13 with an EVGA 2080ti for reference), just barely.


----------



## suicon

Managed to squeeze a RTX 3070 Ventus in, alongside a 3950X. Not a millimeter to spare in here  Thermals are surprisingly good.


----------



## Piaggio

suicon said:


> Managed to squeeze a RTX 3070 Ventus in, alongside a 3950X. Not a millimeter to spare in here  Thermals are surprisingly good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465239
> View attachment 2465241
> View attachment 2465240


Fantastic!

Another update: The new ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 KO, at 5.16 in/131mm tall, definitely fits in this case. A little tight with the 2.7 slots format and 275mm/10.82 in in length, but it seems like it works!


----------



## suicon

Piaggio said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Another update: The new ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 KO, at 5.16 in/131mm tall, definitely fits in this case. A little tight with the 2.7 slots format and 275mm/10.82 in in length, but it seems like it works!


Not 100% sure on that. I did try a MSI 2060S Gaming X before at 128mm tall and while it looked like it fits, it was just barely too tall to get it in the PCIe-Slot, as the GPU is only 128mm when its actually IN the Slot, not while you're trying to get it in there. For 2 Slot cards, thats not a problem, but at 50mm+, the side metal of the case gets in the way. The Ventus at 124mm was already incredibly tight to slot in, I'd imagine everything above 125mm will not slot in. Then again, it might just have been a problem with my motherboard, which has a plastic thingy bottom left which made it kinda annoying to get the thingies at the bottom of the GPU bracket latched in.


----------



## Piaggio

You are absolutely right. The design on some of those shrouds might complicate things.


----------



## Piaggio

I put together a list for anyone to use as a reference. Please let me know if you have any actual experience with any of the cards listed as most of it just speculation. Hope it is useful for current or potential users thinking of going for the 3000 series.


----------



## Piaggio

Zotac Twin Edge fits  


http://imgur.com/a/1CMPasf


----------



## clannagh

Piaggio said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Another update: The new ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 KO, at 5.16 in/131mm tall, definitely fits in this case. A little tight with the 2.7 slots format and 275mm/10.82 in in length, but it seems like it works!



Asus have also foreshadowed RTX30 variants of their Turbo series of blower cards.

Whether they can actually manage a blower 3090 remains to be seen - but a blower 3070 should not be too hard to keep cool and would really suit the SG13.


----------



## ahrhamza

Piaggio said:


> Yikes! Do you think there is room for the heatsink under the mobo? I heard from people here there's like less than a 1cm clearance...


Hey, so I installed a low profile heatsink for my P1 under the motherboard. It just about fits - while putting back the mobo I wasn't able to screw in the top left standoff screw, dunno if it's just my fault or the heatsink being a bit too thick. GPU fits no problem right now, hopefully the Ventus 2x will not give any issues either. 

The improvement in temps is honestly amazing. Installing SotTR temps peaked at 61C, without it I'd be seeing 85C+. Installation was annoying because I basically had to take out everything to get to the SSD but it's 100% worth it. Amazon link for the heatsink - mine isn't this one exactly but looks to be the same.


----------



## devoker

ahrhamza said:


> Hey, so I installed a low profile heatsink for my P1 under the motherboard. It just about fits - while putting back the mobo I wasn't able to screw in the top left standoff screw, dunno if it's just my fault or the heatsink being a bit too thick. GPU fits no problem right now, hopefully the Ventus 2x will not give any issues either.
> 
> The improvement in temps is honestly amazing. Installing SotTR temps peaked at 61C, without it I'd be seeing 85C+. Installation was annoying because I basically had to take out everything to get to the SSD but it's 100% worth it. Amazon link for the heatsink - mine isn't this one exactly but looks to be the same.


Do you know the distance between motherboard and the case? My ssd is also on the back and I want to put thermal pad between ssd and the case. Or do I need to put a heatsink between the ssd's heatsink and the case and put thermal pads between those?


----------



## ahrhamza

devoker said:


> Do you know the distance between motherboard and the case? My ssd is also on the back and I want to put thermal pad between ssd and the case. Or do I need to put a heatsink between the ssd's heatsink and the case and put thermal pads between those?


The standoff height is 10mm (I remember seeing this number because I searched for it too, but I can't find it now). I doubt 10mm worth of thermal pads would be effective, but it definitely would be really cool if it worked. If your ssd already has a heatsink then there's no point of putting pads between it and the case - the heatsink is already doing its work.


----------



## Piaggio

ahrhamza said:


> Hey, so I installed a low profile heatsink for my P1 under the motherboard. It just about fits - while putting back the mobo I wasn't able to screw in the top left standoff screw, dunno if it's just my fault or the heatsink being a bit too thick. GPU fits no problem right now, hopefully the Ventus 2x will not give any issues either.
> 
> The improvement in temps is honestly amazing. Installing SotTR temps peaked at 61C, without it I'd be seeing 85C+. Installation was annoying because I basically had to take out everything to get to the SSD but it's 100% worth it. Amazon link for the heatsink - mine isn't this one exactly but looks to be the same.


Thank you! That is great news! I think I am going to go with this one, just to make sure it fits (I might be able to add it to both SSDs as well, since my mobo doesn't have a proper heatsink for the one on top either)


----------



## rhem09

Still rocking this case since 2015.

Replaced the stock grill with custom acrylic grill.

Using aio in pull configuration. Exhausting hot air to the front of the case

Greatly improved the thermals for both cpu and gpu since hot air can easily escape the larger holes of the custom grill


----------



## devoker

ahrhamza said:


> The standoff height is 10mm (I remember seeing this number because I searched for it too, but I can't find it now). I doubt 10mm worth of thermal pads would be effective, but it definitely would be really cool if it worked. If your ssd already has a heatsink then there's no point of putting pads between it and the case - the heatsink is already doing its work.


It has a heatsink but during copying etc. temperature goes above 85 degrees. As there is no air circaltion down the board heatsink can't spread the heat effectively. I thought if I can put a thermal pad it may help reduce the temperatures.


----------



## devoker

rhem09 said:


> Still rocking this case since 2015.
> 
> Replaced the stock grill with custom acrylic grill.
> 
> Using aio in pull configuration. Exhausting hot air to the front of the case
> 
> Greatly improved the thermals for both cpu and gpu since hot air can easily escape the larger holes of the custom grill


Do you have a big gpu? What is your psu doing intake or exhaust? 
I also want to try pull exhaust with open front case but I am not sure it will be helpful when gpu is under load.


----------



## rhem09

devoker said:


> Do you have a big gpu? What is your psu doing intake or exhaust?
> I also want to try pull exhaust with open front case but I am not sure it will be helpful when gpu is under load.



i have evga gtx1070 acx3.0. 
my psu fan is facing up, sucking fresh air from the top of the case.


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> It has a heatsink but during copying etc. temperature goes above 85 degrees. As there is no air circaltion down the board heatsink can't spread the heat effectively. I thought if I can put a thermal pad it may help reduce the temperatures.


The best options are going to be:
1) drill a batch of holes in the case bottom near the drive

OR

2) cut a large hole and mount a slim fan under the case making sure it is slimmer than the feet so it actually can get air.

OR

3) put a large slab of aluminium or copper (both conduct heat well) between the drive and case bottom and then connect both the case bottom and the drive to the slab with thermal paste or pads..


----------



## devoker

rhem09 said:


> i have evga gtx1070 acx3.0.
> my psu fan is facing up, sucking fresh air from the top of the case.


The problem is I have an atx psu blocking most of the right side. And I am not sure if I set the AIO fan to exhaust it will pull all the hot air from gpu with no cold air from outside.


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> The best options are going to be:
> 1) drill a batch of holes in the case bottom near the drive
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) cut a large hole and mount a slim fan under the case making sure it is slimmer than the feet so it actually can get air.
> 
> OR
> 
> 3) put a large slab of aluminium or copper (both conduct heat well) between the drive and case bottom and then connect both the case bottom and the drive to the slab with thermal paste or pads..


SSD width is around 3.8 mm and I think there should be 1-2 mm clearance between motherboard and ssd. I want to make sure the height before getting a metal plate but it is a pain to disassemble everything. I thought maye putting 2x3mm thermal pad might solve it. Actually thermals are not so bad during gaming. I have seen 50 degrees max but heavy copy paste operations making me wonder.


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> SSD width is around 3.8 mm and I think there should be 1-2 mm clearance between motherboard and ssd. I want to make sure the height before getting a metal plate but it is a pain to disassemble everything. I thought maye putting 2x3mm thermal pad might solve it. Actually thermals are not so bad during gaming. I have seen 50 degrees max but heavy copy paste operations making me wonder.


50 is fine, but if it is a crucial P1 they are only rated to 70 degrees so if you go higher than that than that you need better cooling.

You could try the pad between the M2 and case bottom, the case bottom is very thin and steel is not a great thermal conductor however it does have a large surface area to dissipate the heat so it might work. No harm in trying.


----------



## Mindfulmess

Hi!, brand new to this forum, but got some usable advice here when building this weekend so I thought I'd share my build and learnings  Full breakdown at https://pcpartpicker.com/b/2wjp99

Two key takeaways though are that for those that wonder if *the 3070 Ventus 2X fits, yes, the length is not a problem, but the width can be, if not being cautious*. The second is that the H80i V2 is really tough to get proper into this case, so beware if you are looking at that. So far great temps, but haven't run it through different games and stresstests too much yet. Will be happy to share more learnings as I go!

Best,


----------



## Piaggio

Love the build, and I am definitely happy I went with the H60 and not the H80i! One question though, I see you zip tied the 9mm fan on the side - but can't you use screws and force them in through the vents on that side of the case? or are the holes too big?


----------



## Mindfulmess

Piaggio said:


> Love the build, and I am definitely happy I went with the H60 and not the H80i! One question though, I see you zip tied the 9mm fan on the side - but can't you use screws and force them in through the vents on that side of the case? or are the holes too big?


I tried but didn't seem to get the best grip and eventually, since it was the very final piece, I just wanted to get it done 
Yeah, the H80icables are pushing up towards the case top no matter what, but cooling seems really good. I also saw in Techguru's video that double fans for radiator didn't do much so just went with the one for pulling air through the back, the side fan I think really helps not only with temps for overall case, but def for keeping PSU a few degrees cooler, it is really heating up.


----------



## Piaggio

Got an update on another card, the ASUS DUAL fits... but it requires bending the case (see here). I would not recommend it, but it works!


----------



## Piaggio

Mindfulmess said:


> I tried but didn't seem to get the best grip and eventually, since it was the very final piece, I just wanted to get it done
> Yeah, the H80icables are pushing up towards the case top no matter what, but cooling seems really good. I also saw in Techguru's video that double fans for radiator didn't do much so just went with the one for pulling air through the back, the side fan I think really helps not only with temps for overall case, but def for keeping PSU a few degrees cooler, it is really heating up.


Does the fan make any additional noise because of the zip ties?


----------



## Mindfulmess

Piaggio said:


> Does the fan make any additional noise because of the zip ties?


No, unless I put my ear truly next to it..nothing


----------



## Mindfulmess

Update: So, done some stress testing, ran RDR2 with basically everything on Ultra got 95 FPS average. 
Temps maxed on CPU 72C and GPU 70C. Any other high-end game I've tried max settings does not go over 70C on any. , averaged around 65 on both. I can ofc hear the fans from the Ventus 3070 at this point but it is def bearable.


----------



## clannagh

Piaggio said:


> Love the build, and I am definitely happy I went with the H60 and not the H80i! One question though, I see you zip tied the 9mm fan on the side - but can't you use screws and force them in through the vents on that side of the case? or are the holes too big?


I actually did that for two holes with a slim (12mm) x 120 mm fan on the outside of the case with a fan filter. Had to drill the other two holes though.

The only downside is your fan is attached to the lid but wired to the MB so it makes lid removal a bit annoying. I was using a noise reduction cable anyway so unplugging it is pretty straight forward.


----------



## ahrhamza

Hey guys, I was wondering if a 140mm fan at the front would impact temps in any way. I current have a 3700x with the NH-L12S and have a noctua 1700 rpm redux fan in the front. Will I get any measurable improvements if I switch the front to a NF-A14? I have a 92mm side exhaust as well.


----------



## clannagh

ahrhamza said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if a 140mm fan at the front would impact temps in any way. I current have a 3700x with the NH-L12S and have a noctua 1700 rpm redux fan in the front. Will I get any measurable improvements if I switch the front to a NF-A14? I have a 92mm side exhaust as well.


Will depend on the actual 140mm fan used and how the cfm compares to your current fan.

Often a bigger fan will have the same or very similar cfm which will mean the bigger fan will be quieter and less annoying (lower speed so lower frequency hum) but will not necessarily give any cooling benefit.

In the case of the two fans mentioned, the NF-A14 is rated at 82 cfm versus 55 cfm so you may well see a useful improvement in cooling, though hard to tell for sure without testing both as a lot of other factors will come into it.


----------



## monsterm90

Hi All,

Sorry if someone already asked about this.
I'm using an atx psu (be quiet u9 400w to be exact) on my sg13.
if i want to replace my cpu with i7 4790, can someone advise what air cpu cooler brands that can handle 4970 heat?
right now my setup is cryorig c7 paired with i5 4460. if it's possible i want to keep my psu in atx size,
and also i will not reconsider to use liquid cooler, so plz don't bother to mention it 

thanks!!


----------



## Piaggio

If you are limited to air coolers + ATX PSU, I am not sure if switching to another air cooler will improve thermals significantly (what you got is already pretty good from what I have seen). Maybe try a Noctua NH-L9? You could even try replacing your current CPU fan (just the fan) with a high rpm Noctua one. I am inclined to think that getting a good SF PSU will help more than any changes to your cpu cooler.


----------



## devoker

monsterm90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if someone already asked about this.
> I'm using an atx psu (be quiet u9 400w to be exact) on my sg13.
> if i want to replace my cpu with i7 4790, can someone advise what air cpu cooler brands that can handle 4970 heat?
> right now my setup is cryorig c7 paired with i5 4460. if it's possible i want to keep my psu in atx size,
> and also i will not reconsider to use liquid cooler, so plz don't bother to mention it
> 
> thanks!!


I also have an atx psu and even with an aio I think the system is choking for air when gpu is underload. And any air cooler will be too close to psu which will decrease the efficiency as the psu will restrict airflow. 1 possible option would be using the cpu fan reverted with psu exhausting at the same time though. Still I started to believe more and more if you are gonna put a gpu in this case, psu should be selected as sfx.


----------



## devoker

Mindfulmess said:


> I tried but didn't seem to get the best grip and eventually, since it was the very final piece, I just wanted to get it done
> Yeah, the H80icables are pushing up towards the case top no matter what, but cooling seems really good. I also saw in Techguru's video that double fans for radiator didn't do much so just went with the one for pulling air through the back, the side fan I think really helps not only with temps for overall case, but def for keeping PSU a few degrees cooler, it is really heating up.


I also watched techguru's video but he only considered cpu temps. I think the second fan might increase the airflow and help with gpu and psu heating. It probably didn't affect cpu temps because the radiator was the bottleneck. My psu fan is going crazy when gpu is on 100% (atx psu so the effective free volume is quite lower), and maybe adding a second fan might help it. Gonna try it as soon as I could find a bargain which is very hard here sadly.


----------



## clannagh

To be honest if you are insisting on an ATX PSU and also using a HSF you probably need to reconsider your choice of case - however if you decide to stick with the sg13 your best solution would be a radical rebuild of the case moving the ATX PSU to the front where the radiator normally sits as that will allow you to use a taller tower HSF unit and get decent airflow.

If you search back through this thread there are a few people who have had success with that mod and able to get very good temps.


----------



## AlexStukov

Hello guys, I 'am new around here would like to share my little monster with sg 13;

firstly specs:

5800x

32gb 3600mhz ram

asus rog x570-I

XFX 6800xt (ref) fitted in to the case with little bit bending

1tb nvme xpg

These are pictures how it fits, also there are some completely unnecessary bendings ignore them pls


----------



## K_J

Has anyone tried jamming the ‘INNO3D RTX 3080 TWIN X2 OC’ in an SG13?
I’m curious about the width 274 x 120 x *60 mm* (L x W x H). I’m planning to use the case without the side/top panel since it will be in my tv cabinet.


----------



## cruzer_fx

K_J said:


> Has anyone tried jamming the ‘INNO3D RTX 3080 TWIN X2 OC’ in an SG13?
> I’m curious about the width 274 x 120 x *60 mm* (L x W x H). I’m planning to use the case without the side/top panel since it will be in my tv cabinet.


But its a 3 slot card


----------



## ahrhamza

Mindfulmess said:


> Update: So, done some stress testing, ran RDR2 with basically everything on Ultra got 95 FPS average.
> Temps maxed on CPU 72C and GPU 70C. Any other high-end game I've tried max settings does not go over 70C on any. , averaged around 65 on both. I can ofc hear the fans from the Ventus 3070 at this point but it is def bearable.


Is your 3700x stock or do you have some sort of an undervolt on it?


----------



## monsterm90

Piaggio said:


> If you are limited to air coolers + ATX PSU, I am not sure if switching to another air cooler will improve thermals significantly (what you got is already pretty good from what I have seen). Maybe try a Noctua NH-L9? You could even try replacing your current CPU fan (just the fan) with a high rpm Noctua one. I am inclined to think that getting a good SF PSU will help more than any changes to your cpu cooler.


due to limited selection in my country (indonesia),
i finally decide to go with id-cooling is-47k,
replace the fan with noctua 92mm chroma black, and using artic mx-4 thermal paste.

my temp at full load now is around 78-80c (intel xtu cpu benchmark & gaming with red dead 2 & mafia definitive edition).

im very happy with the results, and i still able to keep my atx right now.


----------



## clannagh

cruzer_fx said:


> But its a 3 slot card


Yeah, hence the reason he is leaving the lid off. HOWEVER you would probably also have to take a dremel to the rear of the case as there is only a cutout for two slots.


----------



## clannagh

Piaggio said:


> Zotac Twin Edge fits
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/1CMPasf



Yeah the Zotac Twin Edge 3060ti and 3070 are both true twin slot cards so look like an excellent option. How is it performing? What PSU are you using with it ?

Most of the others seem to need bending the lower part of the LH Top support rail or cutting the bottom part of the rail off entirely.


----------



## AlexBorneo

monsterm90 said:


> due to limited selection in my country (indonesia),
> i finally decide to go with id-cooling is-47k,
> replace the fan with noctua 92mm chroma black, and using artic mx-4 thermal paste.
> 
> my temp at full load now is around 78-80c (intel xtu cpu benchmark & gaming with red dead 2 & mafia definitive edition).
> 
> im very happy with the results, and i still able to keep my atx right now.


Hmmm....nice try,


----------



## devoker

I think I found out why I have so high gpu temperatures. I tried benchmarking with the top panel removed and yet it has more than 73 degrees. I think the reason is when gpu fans blowing air some of the hot air goes down and this hot air rises and fans blow it again. Some of the hot air which should be exhausted recirculates inside heatsink and the case.
I can feel the hot air going through the heatsink when I put my hand in front of the fans and bottom side of the case gpu side is very hot. 
Has anyone tried blocking bottom of the heatsink so that the hot air is forced to up and back?
Would it help thermals or choke the system and make it worse?


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> Has anyone tried blocking bottom of the heatsink so that the hot air is forced to up and back?
> Would it help thermals or choke the system and make it worse?


The case is not really designed for a HSF so you need to work on airflow if you go that way.

Basically you seem to be describing the equivalent of one of those ducted systems that direct the hot air from the CPU out. Whilst it may work, be aware that the VRMs and other motherboard components will still need some airflow or the MB will overheat.


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> The case is not really designed for a HSF so you need to work on airflow if you go that way.
> 
> Basically you seem to be describing the equivalent of one of those ducted systems that direct the hot air from the CPU out. Whilst it may work, be aware that the VRMs and other motherboard components will still need some airflow or the MB will overheat.





clannagh said:


> Fine work.
> 
> With regard to the RHS exhaust fan, it is unlikely a 25 mm fan of any diameter will work with an HSF, you may need to look at slimmer fans or mount the fan externally on the outside of the case. TBH even a 15 mm thick fan can cause issues with some motherboards, a 12mm is a safer bet.
> 
> As far as the LHS goes you can mount a couple of 60 x 15 mm fans above the graphics card. THis is not entirely necessary with your blower style card but makes a massive difference with more traditional GPUs that dump warm air into the case:


Actually this solution might be a lot better. I will probably replace my atx psu with sfx and after that I will start looking for some 60 mm fans. Only problem is it will be impossible to find a silent quality 60 mm fan her, the ones I could find probably be oem crappy fans which will make a lot of noise. Hope they will be silent under low-mid rpm settings.


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> Actually this solution might be a lot better. I will probably replace my atx psu with sfx and after that I will start looking for some 60 mm fans. Only problem is it will be impossible to find a silent quality 60 mm fan her, the ones I could find probably be oem crappy fans which will make a lot of noise. Hope they will be silent under low-mid rpm settings.


I used these:






Silent 6, 60mm Quiet Case Fan


Gelid's Silent series case fans have been designed for silent enthusiasts that provide excellent airflow without increasing noise levels, all at an affordable price.




www.quietpc.com


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> I used these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent 6, 60mm Quiet Case Fan
> 
> 
> Gelid's Silent series case fans have been designed for silent enthusiasts that provide excellent airflow without increasing noise levels, all at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quietpc.com


They look good but I can't find them here anywhere. Actual no local shop selling any 50x1.5 or 60x1.5 fans. Maybe that website might ship here though I don't have high hopes. Not many eu websites ship Turkey. And if they ship I will probably have to pay big amount of custom tax and vat. Turkey is not a good country to be its citizen


----------



## Piaggio

Finally got my hands on my parts and finished my build. I still have to more testing and real life use to do (after I get home - I'll also be taking the computer as carry on on an international flight so wish me luck), but so far temps look great. CPU didn't go past 90C during 12 passes of cinebench, and the gpu didn't go past 75C during 20 mins of shadow of the tomb raider (max details, max RTX). 

Full build:
Mobo: Aorus Pro AX B550i
PSU: Corsair SF600 Gold
CPU: Ryzen 7 5800x
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 Cooler
GPU: Zotac RTX 3070 OC
Storage: 
Gigabyte Aorus Gen 4 500gb Nvme SSD
XPG SX8200 pro Gen 3 1tb Nvme SSD
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 16 GB 3600Mhz CL 16

I also replaced the stock fan on the H60 with a noctua fan and added a thin 90cm Noctua fan on the side as an exhaust.

















Cable management can still be improved too!


----------



## clannagh

I have given some thought to the issue of the RTX 30xx cards either not fitting under the top rail or in some cases the rail preventing the cards being seated in the first place.

The solution I am intending to try is:
1. drill out the rivets and remove the original square top rail completely.
2. cut a 5 - 10 mm hollow tube to the exact length of the internal size of the chassis
3. cut a threaded bar small enough to fit in the tube to be slightly longer than the tube
4. drill out top rivet holes at each end to match threaded bar
5. install tube and bar in chassis so the threaded bar pokes out front and back
6. put lock nuts on the treads at each end


----------



## Max78

clannagh said:


> I have given some thought to the issue of the RTX 30xx cards either not fitting under the top rail or in some cases the rail preventing the cards being seated in the first place.
> 
> The solution I am intending to try is:
> 1. drill out the rivets and remove the original square top rail completely.
> 2. cut a 5 - 10 mm hollow tube to the exact length of the internal size of the chassis
> 3. cut a threaded bar small enough to fit in the tube to be slightly longer than the tube
> 4. drill out top rivet holes at each end to match threaded bar
> 5. install tube and bar in chassis so the threaded bar pokes out front and back
> 6. put lock nuts on the treads at each end



I just bent the flanges on the rail flat to clear my 3 slot gpu. Is this not an option for the 30xx series cards?

For reference the card was a Red Devil RX 580 nd these are the dimensions of the card.
255mm*157mm*46mm


----------



## orick

suicon said:


> Managed to squeeze a RTX 3070 Ventus in, alongside a 3950X. Not a millimeter to spare in here  Thermals are surprisingly good.


I managed to get the RTX 3070 Ventus in but can't get it out again.  What temps are you getting on GPU at full load?


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> I used these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent 6, 60mm Quiet Case Fan
> 
> 
> Gelid's Silent series case fans have been designed for silent enthusiasts that provide excellent airflow without increasing noise levels, all at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quietpc.com


That webiste only ships with no tracking. 90% chance it will be lost in customs here.
Lol, I only found them on amazon (shipping to Turkey), and with customs and shipping, wait for it
It costs 23$/piece. And it takes 2-3 weeks to deliver. The price of of a big mac is 1.8 dollars here to compare.


----------



## ahrhamza

orick said:


> I managed to get the RTX 3070 Ventus in but can't get it out again.  What temps are you getting on GPU at full load?


Have a 3070 ventus too, didn't attempt to take it out though lol, looks like I'll have to do some work with a dremel for that 😂

I undervolted mine to 1860 MHz at 860mV. Rainbow 6 siege, overwatch, Cyberpunk 2077 it goes up till 72C, Control 67C and for lesser demanding games like hollow knight and dark souls it's around 59-62C. Even though I didn't mess with the fan curve, undervolting made the card significantly quieter.


----------



## devoker

My airflow increase operation failed. I could only find chinese noname fans and they added nothing but noise. Gpu temperatures didn't even change 1 degree. I could feel that they had so low static pressure that airflow decreased significantly when the case is closed and they are behind the grill. 
However changing the atx psu with sfx was quite and improvement. It helped both cpu and gpu temps significantly.


----------



## clannagh

ahrhamza said:


> Have a 3070 ventus too, didn't attempt to take it out though lol, looks like I'll have to do some work with a dremel for that 😂


When the time comes it might be easier to drill out the 3 front and 3 back rivets and remove the entire bar and then rivet or screw it back later. Assuming of course it is only the rivets holding the top bar in place.


----------



## clannagh

This looks like it should fit:






Turbo｜Graphics Cards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Turbo graphics cards are designed from the ground up for systems with restricted airflow. A host of subtle optimizations increase intake and allow a large 80mm blower-fan to propel more air through the heatsink and out of the chassis, delivering lower temperatures in cramped quarters.




www.asus.com


----------



## coolstorybreh

I only want air coolers, no liquid cooling.

Is it possible to use a 5800x in this case *without liquid cooling* if I have;

RTX 3070 FE
Corsair SF600 power supply

If so, what air cooler and case mods would I need? Thanks.


----------



## clannagh

coolstorybreh said:


> I only want air coolers, no liquid cooling.
> 
> Is it possible to use a 5800x in this case *without liquid cooling* if I have;
> 
> RTX 3070 FE
> Corsair SF600 power supply
> 
> If so, what air cooler and case mods would I need? Thanks.


You would normally use something like a NHL12S --- two configurations would work if you undervolt:

120mm exhaust fan on RHS of case, 140mm front fan as intake, the HS fan reversed and the PSU upside down acting as 2nd exhaust
120mm intake fan on RHS of case, 140mm front fan as exhaust, HS fan normal, PSU with intake facing upwards

*HOWEVER* the TDP of a 5800X is probably a bit much with a low profile cooler unless you undervolted and definitely no overclocking.

As for an overclocked 5800X you will need to *either* water cool it *or* do a major case mod and move the PSU to the front of the case so you can use a full height tower cooler.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I used to own one of these cases back when it released in 2012, primarily a gaming based setup at the time. I was thinking of using one of these cases for a work based PC that would house a Ryzen 3600X with the wraith prizm cooler, 2 SSD's, a AMD R270 to power 2 monitors, and have a Seasonic Focus 550W that is 140mm. I currently have this entire build in a Corsair Crystal 460 and want to move it to a much smaller case.

Will this system run pretty cool in this case since there is no gaming going on and primarily productivity? Will the wraith prizm cooler also fit with a 140mm air cooler?

I do see that Silverstone has released the Sugo 14 and 15, but those are currently priced too high than what I want to spend for this build.


----------



## clannagh

CaptainZombie said:


> I used to own one of these cases back when it released in 2012, primarily a gaming based setup at the time. I was thinking of using one of these cases for a work based PC that would house a Ryzen 3600X with the wraith prizm cooler, 2 SSD's, a AMD R270 to power 2 monitors, and have a Seasonic Focus 550W that is 140mm. I currently have this entire build in a Corsair Crystal 460 and want to move it to a much smaller case.
> 
> Will this system run pretty cool in this case since there is no gaming going on and primarily productivity? Will the wraith prizm cooler also fit with a 140mm air cooler?
> 
> I do see that Silverstone has released the Sugo 14 and 15, but those are currently priced too high than what I want to spend for this build.


Depends on your setup to some extent. If you use an AIO for CPU cooling and invert the PSU it will be fine and no hassle to setup.

Air cooling would be fine as well especially if you went with something quality like a Scythe Big Shuriken 3 or Noctua NHL12S though you need to think a bit more about airflow.


----------



## CaptainZombie

clannagh said:


> Depends on your setup to some extent. If you use an AIO for CPU cooling and invert the PSU it will be fine and no hassle to setup.
> 
> Air cooling would be fine as well especially if you went with something quality like a Scythe Big Shuriken 3 or Noctua NHL12S though you need to think a bit more about airflow.


I am not doing any kind of OC, this is a build just for productivity. Would the wraith prizm cooler be fine in here? I would not be adding an AIO.


----------



## clannagh

CaptainZombie said:


> I am not doing any kind of OC, this is a build just for productivity. Would the wraith prizm cooler be fine in here? I would not be adding an AIO.


Not sure it will fit. May be borderline on too high even with an SFX PSU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

clannagh said:


> Not sure it will fit. May be borderline on too high even with an SFX PSU.


I think you are right the more I look at this. I'll probably give the Coolermaster NR200P a shot since it has more than enough room and is small enough to fit on a computer desk.


----------



## AlexBorneo

My 2 year old pc, stock heatsink and 8cm delta fan, drill out back case.
Run very well any game on 68 - 80 temperature degree.


Ryzen 3600 - rx 590 sapphire pulse


----------



## clannagh

AlexBorneo said:


> My 2 year old pc, stock heatsink and 8cm delta fan, drill out back case.
> Run very well any game on 68 - 80 temperature degree.
> 
> 
> Ryzen 3600 - rx 590 sapphire pulse


I was considering at one stage removing entirely that entire section above the backplate with the little ledge (as it seems to only be necessary as support for an AT supply and not really needed for SFX) and replacing it with mesh.

Did drilling it out make much difference ?


----------



## winicius

Hi,

Is a GALAX GeForce RTX ™ 3070 (1-Click OC) compatible with the sugo sg13?

These are the dimensions of this video card:

Dimensions(with Bracket): 254*142*54mm
Dimensions(without Bracket): 238*128*54mm

I have doubts if this set of thickness and height fit in the SG13.

Thanks!


----------



## Max78

AlexBorneo said:


> My 2 year old pc, stock heatsink and 8cm delta fan, drill out back case.
> Run very well any game on 68 - 80 temperature degree.
> 
> 
> Ryzen 3600 - rx 590 sapphire pulse



Stock my 3600 would hit 80c easily. Its something with AMDs boost, it absolutely dumps voltage into the CPU and it stays warm at all times. The stock Heat sink is also trash. 

I tossed a Gammaxx 400R in there and its prefect!


----------



## clannagh

winicius said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is a GALAX GeForce RTX ™ 3070 (1-Click OC) compatible with the sugo sg13?
> 
> These are the dimensions of this video card:
> 
> Dimensions(with Bracket): 254*142*54mm
> Dimensions(without Bracket): 238*128*54mm
> 
> I have doubts if this set of thickness and height fit in the SG13.
> 
> Thanks!


Probably fit but not as a straight slip in swap over, some case mods may be needed.

It will probably require modification or replacement of the LHS case top side rail. It is also unclear where the power connectors are on that card, though they likely are oK.


----------



## Alucid

I’ve been building with this case and I’m confused as to what the sticky pads that come with the case are for, it looks like they could be for something with a screw.


----------



## devoker

Can anyone give me the exact dimensions of the mesh panel? I want to replace the front panel of my SG13-Q with a mesh and probably have to find someone to produce a mesh with those measurements as I can't find anywhere selling the front cover only. 
I measured it like 214x148,5 mm but I am not sure I used a ruler not a calliper :9


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> Can anyone give me the exact dimensions of the mesh panel? I want to replace the front panel of my SG13-Q with a mesh and probably have to find someone to produce a mesh with those measurements as I can't find anywhere selling the front cover only.
> I measured it like 214x148,5 mm but I am not sure I used a ruler not a calliper :9


There are several 3D printable ones here






"sg13" 3D Models to Print - yeggi


28 "sg13" 3D Models. Every Day new 3D Models from all over the World. Click to find the best Results for sg13 Models for your 3D Printer.




www.yeggi.com


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> There are several 3D printable ones here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sg13" 3D Models to Print - yeggi
> 
> 
> 28 "sg13" 3D Models. Every Day new 3D Models from all over the World. Click to find the best Results for sg13 Models for your 3D Printer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yeggi.com


Thanks but I only wanna replace the mesh part. All those printable ones are altered parts. I wanna get the original mesh cover but noone seems to sell it alone. 
I already took out this part (a strong adhesive tape was holding it in place) and using it open until get a mesh cover. CPU temps were horrible while it was closed.


----------



## jimad

I recently bought my sg13. My pc build: ryzen 5 3600, 2x8 3200mhz, rx 570, 450W atx psu, 1HDD, 1 SSD..
I have no change the settings on Bios except XMP profile. The PSU orientation is upside down.
And then i realized my cpu temp reach 95C on gaming & +-60C on idle.. theres any wrong?

Idk its a problem of case airflow or ryzen 3600 itself, because in previous atx build with 3 fans, the ryzen still reach about 89C


----------



## clannagh

jimad said:


> I recently bought my sg13. My pc build: ryzen 5 3600, 2x8 3200mhz, rx 570, 450W atx psu, 1HDD, 1 SSD..
> I have no change the settings on Bios except XMP profile. The PSU orientation is upside down.
> And then i realized my cpu temp reach 95C on gaming & +-60C on idle.. theres any wrong?
> 
> Idk its a problem of case airflow or ryzen 3600 itself, because in previous atx build with 3 fans, the ryzen still reach about 89C


What cooler ? With an ATX sized supply the case is really mainly suited to an AIO water cooler. Also what do you mean by PSU is upside down ?


----------



## jimad

clannagh said:


> What cooler ? With an ATX sized supply the case is really mainly suited to an AIO water cooler. Also what do you mean by PSU is upside down ?


Still on my stock cooler & i mean the psu fan is facing down to hsf..
I need more research to examine what the problem is before i decided to change something.. is it a cooler stock, a thermal paste, bios setting or anything else, 
because it have a same temps even in my previous atx build.


----------



## clannagh

jimad said:


> Still on my stock cooler & i mean the psu fan is facing down to hsf..
> I need more research to examine what the problem is before i decided to change something.. is it a cooler stock, a thermal paste, bios setting or anything else,
> because it have a same temps even in my previous atx build.


Airflow will be part of it.

If your stock cooler is sucking air from above and blowing downwards and your PSU is sucking air upwards and blowing out the back, they are fighting over air and basically will not cool at all.

These case were designed for 120mm or 140mm AIO coolers (though 140mm sort of no longer exist) however a HSF can be made to work. Generally speaking with this case you will need an SFX PSU if you are air cooling as the case is simply not designed for both an ATX supply and an air cooler. Option 2 below MIGHT work with an ATX no guarantees.

Commonly there are three ways to do airflow in a SG13:

a low profile HSF blowing downwards and an SFX PSU sucking air from the outside of case so the air flow do not conflict. You will need at least 15mm clearance between the top of HSF and bottom of PSU. The front fan can be either exhaust or intake.
a HSF with fan reversed and blowing upwards towards a PSU sucking air out of the case . You might get away with an ATX PSU with this arrangement. The front fan will need to be intake
AIO as intake at front and exhausting via PSU sucking air out of the case

Basically if you want to air cool and also use the PSU to suck air out of the case you will need to flip the fan over on the HSF so it blows upwards towards the PSU instead of down towards the motherboard.


----------



## JoeCreed

Hey everyone,

Brand new PC builder(well hopefully, I'm going to make the attempt). I had a question about graphic cards for this case. I found a build on youtube and pretty much based mine off of that with some people offering suggestions that seemed logical. This was going to be my build until the person selling me the GPU backed out today and refunded me via Paypal (some have criticized both the price I was paying and the GPU itself, but the youtuber I saw used it and I'm new soooo...)



https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cmQ7Hz



So now I need a GPU. With the shortage and high prices, does anyone have a reasonable recommendation for my first gaming PC build? I also saw there is a new GPU going on sale Thursday (RTX 3060). Would it be possible to grab one of them if I'm refreshing web pages every second, and would it be worth it to try? Any advice would be greatly appreciated and thanks for the help! 

BTW here was the youtube build I had found...


----------



## jimad

clannagh said:


> Airflow will be part of it.
> 
> If your stock cooler is sucking air from above and blowing downwards and your PSU is sucking air upwards and blowing out the back, they are fighting over air and basically will not cool at all.
> 
> These case were designed for 120mm or 140mm AIO coolers (though 140mm sort of no longer exist) however a HSF can be made to work. Generally speaking with this case you will need an SFX PSU if you are air cooling as the case is simply not designed for both an ATX supply and an air cooler. Option 2 below MIGHT work with an ATX no guarantees.
> 
> Commonly there are three ways to do airflow in a SG13:
> 
> a low profile HSF blowing downwards and an SFX PSU sucking air from the outside of case so the air flow do not conflict. You will need at least 15mm clearance between the top of HSF and bottom of PSU. The front fan can be either exhaust or intake.
> a HSF with fan reversed and blowing upwards towards a PSU sucking air out of the case . You might get away with an ATX PSU with this arrangement. The front fan will need to be intake
> AIO as intake at front and exhausting via PSU sucking air out of the case
> 
> Basically if you want to air cool and also use the PSU to suck air out of the case you will need to flip the fan over on the HSF so it blows upwards towards the PSU instead of down towards the motherboard.


Man, your explanation really insight me!
Im not really getting into aio, considering im plan to having mobility with this case (unless i know how to maintenance aio), so im going to option 1 & 2.

1. If im using atx, will it still work? I think this is a short plan to me
2. If i choose it, What the best reversed hsf out there? Im really newbie about this. I just research and found Id cooling is 47, but im not sure

For now im using arctic p14 pwm as front fan & planning use 120mm fans because it block my drive cage & pushing my gpu board.
What is your recommend for 120mm fan? I know noctua is the best, but if i can get another fan with similar performance but cheaper, ill not buy noctua. But if noctua is the mandatory choice, what is better, nf f12 or a12?

Thanks anyway


----------



## devoker

jimad said:


> Man, your explanation really insight me!
> Im not really getting into aio, considering im plan to having mobility with this case (unless i know how to maintenance aio), so im going to option 1 & 2.
> 
> 1. If im using atx, will it still work? I think this is a short plan to me
> 2. If i choose it, What the best reversed hsf out there? Im really newbie about this. I just research and found Id cooling is 47, but im not sure
> 
> For now im using arctic p14 pwm as front fan & planning use 120mm fans because it block my drive cage & pushing my gpu board.
> What is your recommend for 120mm fan? I know noctua is the best, but if i can get another fan with similar performance but cheaper, ill not buy noctua. But if noctua is the mandatory choice, what is better, nf f12 or a12?
> 
> Thanks anyway











NH-L12


The NH-L12 is a low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. With its flexible NF-F12 (120mm) / NF-B9 (92mm) dual PWM fan setup, the NH-L12 can be configured either for full performance in dual fan mode or extra-low profile (66mm) with the top fan...




noctua.at





This might be the best to use with an atx psu.


----------



## clannagh

With an ATX I would go for option 2 using a NH-L12 like Devoker recommends, with the fan under the heatsink mounted so it blows air upwards towards the PSU.

Mount the ATX PSU so that is sucking the hot air from the HSF out of the case.

The front fan can be any 120mm that has good cfm and should be an intake blowing air towards the CPU and HSF, you probably should go for a high flow fan rather than high pressure. Check what ones are available in your price range and look up reviews for them.


----------



## clannagh

JoeCreed said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Brand new PC builder(well hopefully, I'm going to make the attempt). I had a question about graphic cards for this case. I found a build on youtube and pretty much based mine off of that with some people offering suggestions that seemed logical. This was going to be my build until the person selling me the GPU backed out today and refunded me via Paypal (some have criticized both the price I was paying and the GPU itself, but the youtuber I saw used it and I'm new soooo...)
> 
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cmQ7Hz
> 
> 
> 
> So now I need a GPU. With the shortage and high prices, does anyone have a reasonable recommendation for my first gaming PC build? I also saw there is a new GPU going on sale Thursday (RTX 3060). Would it be possible to grab one of them if I'm refreshing web pages every second, and would it be worth it to try? Any advice would be greatly appreciated and thanks for the help!
> 
> BTW here was the youtube build I had found...



An RTX 3060 is substantially faster than the 1660 in your original build but will also cost 3 or 4 times more.

this might be worth a watch


----------



## jimad

clannagh said:


> With an ATX I would go for option 2 using a NH-L12 like Devoker recommends, with the fan under the heatsink mounted so it blows air upwards towards the PSU.
> 
> Mount the ATX PSU so that is sucking the hot air from the HSF out of the case.
> 
> The front fan can be any 120mm that has good cfm and should be an intake blowing air towards the CPU and HSF, you probably should go for a high flow fan rather than high pressure. Check what ones are available in your price range and look up reviews for them.


Thanks man, but the nh l12s height is 70mm and cooler clearance in SG13 is just 61mm (with atx)
Will it fit?


----------



## jimad

devoker said:


> NH-L12
> 
> 
> The NH-L12 is a low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. With its flexible NF-F12 (120mm) / NF-B9 (92mm) dual PWM fan setup, the NH-L12 can be configured either for full performance in dual fan mode or extra-low profile (66mm) with the top fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noctua.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be the best to use with an atx psu.


Thank you! But sg13 cooler clearance 61mm isnt right?


----------



## clannagh

jimad said:


> Thanks man, but the nh l12s height is 70mm and cooler clearance in SG13 is just 61mm (with atx)
> Will it fit?





jimad said:


> Thanks man, but the nh l12s height is 70mm and cooler clearance in SG13 is just 61mm (with atx)
> Will it fit?


OK, probably not and the other common choice, Big Shuriken 3, is only 1 mm shorter so it is out as well.

Unfortunately this case was designed around using an AIO if you fit an ATX supply so your cooler options (unless you seriously hack the case around and move the ATX PSU to the front) are limited.

Try playing with the airlflow and reversing the fan on your existing heatsink to blow towards the PSU.

If that does not work out, the best options in order of least cost first:

give up on sg13, sell it and put cash towards a slightly larger case
give up on HSF and buy a 120mm AIO
give up on ATX and buy a SFX supply and NHL-12S
Option 2 is probably the optimal one. Note that really big 120 mm AIOs like the H80 will not fit with two 25mm fans mounted without some hacking of the front case.


----------



## 645229

Hi i'm new here.
I already bought the sg13 with an ATX psu and a Cryorig C7 G CPU cooler. So is it too late to get another PSU or an AIO. But i don't need a GPU. Should i get an additional cooler 92x25 and put it on the GPU side?. If yes, should it blow into the case or out.
Thanks


----------



## JoeCreed

You guys really seem to know your stuff, so I figured I'd ask questions regarding air flow for my case too before I finish putting it all together here.

I'm in the process of building my first PC and have been scouring the internet regarding this question with varying results. I am using the Corsair SF 450 PSU and was wondering if it made more sense to mount it upside down. It seems counter productive to have that fan and the CPU cooling fan facing each other and that far apart. Has anyone had first hand experience with this? Here is my build, and I am also using the Noctua NF-A 120 MM in the front. What are your suggestions for intake and exhaust for these fans to try to keep this baby cool? Thanks!

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/y8yY7X


----------



## jimad

clannagh said:


> OK, probably not and the other common choice, Big Shuriken 3, is only 1 mm shorter so it is out as well.
> 
> Unfortunately this case was designed around using an AIO if you fit an ATX supply so your cooler options (unless you seriously hack the case around and move the ATX PSU to the front) are limited.
> 
> Try playing with the airlflow and reversing the fan on your existing heatsink to blow towards the PSU.
> 
> If that does not work out, the best options in order of least cost first:
> 
> give up on sg13, sell it and put cash towards a slightly larger case
> give up on HSF and buy a 120mm AIO
> give up on ATX and buy a SFX supply and NHL-12S
> Option 2 is probably the optimal one. Note that really big 120 mm AIOs like the H80 will not fit with two 25mm fans mounted without some hacking of the front case.


Yes, finally i cant being hard for this problem 😅 i decided to buy AIO H60/Frostflow 120 due to my budget
I hope it will easy for maintenance..
Btw, thx man for all your help. I really appreciate it


----------



## clannagh

JoeCreed said:


> You guys really seem to know your stuff, so I figured I'd ask questions regarding air flow for my case too before I finish putting it all together here.
> 
> I'm in the process of building my first PC and have been scouring the internet regarding this question with varying results. I am using the Corsair SF 450 PSU and was wondering if it made more sense to mount it upside down. It seems counter productive to have that fan and the CPU cooling fan facing each other and that far apart. Has anyone had first hand experience with this? Here is my build, and I am also using the Noctua NF-A 120 MM in the front. What are your suggestions for intake and exhaust for these fans to try to keep this baby cool? Thanks!
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/y8yY7X


Make sure the Shuriken 2 is actually Am4 compatible. Also the Shuriken 3 may be better fit heatwise for a 3600, either way, you may not be able to overclock it much with a low profile cooler

Also, you are correct, you do not want the HSF fan and CPU fan drawing air in opposite directions.


EITHER leave the PSU fan pointing upwards sucking fresh hair and add a 90mm exhaust fan to the RHS vent near the HSF
OR flip the PSU so it is acting as exhaust and flip the fan on the HSF so it is blowing upwards

If you use the PSU as exhaust make sure the PUS fan is an always on type


----------



## Director11

First time PC builder here and I just discovered this forum after purchasing my SG13. Planning to build within the next few weeks but I need some advice on cooling as a newbie. 

I have one cooler (Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 33.84 CFM CPU Cooler) and one case fan (ARCTIC P12 56.3 CFM 120 mm Fan) and I’ve bought some thermal paste. Will all this be enough to keep it cool? Do I need more or less?

Here’s my parts list currently: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Fj7MdD


----------



## clannagh

Director11 said:


> First time PC builder here and I just discovered this forum after purchasing my SG13. Planning to build within the next few weeks but I need some advice on cooling as a newbie.
> 
> I have one cooler (Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 33.84 CFM CPU Cooler) and one case fan (ARCTIC P12 56.3 CFM 120 mm Fan) and I’ve bought some thermal paste. Will all this be enough to keep it cool? Do I need more or less?
> 
> Here’s my parts list currently: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Fj7MdD


Should be OK if you keep the 3600 stock.

No idea about overclocking a Ryzen 3600 on a NH-L9a, you might need to google that combo and see what people say.


----------



## Miyo_inate

Modded mine since im not satisfied with the airflow (only psu push out). Now 9, 12cm push hot air outside from side and behind. Might mod again changing 9 to 12 if possible


----------



## devoker

Miyo_inate said:


> Modded mine since im not satisfied with the airflow (only psu push out). Now 9, 12cm push hot air outside from side and behind. Might mod again changing 9 to 12 if possible


Does both back and side fans work as exhaust? Where is the intake? Changing one to intake might improve your thermals maybe.


----------



## clannagh

Miyo_inate said:


> Might mod again changing 9 to 12 if possible


You could mount a 12cm x 25mm on the outside of the case instead. Your total width will be about the same as your current width because you already have a power lead protruding on that side anyway. An extremal fan will not make it any wider.


----------



## janz3n

Well. I haven't been on this forum in years, my last system on here was an amd phenom ii black edition.

So recently acquired an evga 1080ti ftw3 from a Co worker during this whole gpu shortage for a non covid price of $250cnd. Ended up trading that with another coworker for his sc2 black which he just rma for crashing, paid for an extended 2 year warranty. So on to my build.

Msi b450i gaming plus max wifi.
Corsair atx 550w psu ( evga 650w sfx on order )
Ryzeb 3600
deepcoop l120 cooler
16gb corsair vengeance lpx

Just built this a couple days ago replacing my coolermaster core v21 case. Wanted something small for the living room the wife would be OK with. Original co figurative I had the rad fan pulling to exhaust out the front in front of the rad. Playing forza 4 for about 15 min showed the cpu temp get to 97c. So that wasn't good. Found a great YouTube channel with tons of tests on this case and decided to try doing an intake in front of the rad instead. This drastically made a difference with temps going to 75c after 10 min of game play. I'm expecting temps to be even better when my sfx psu comes in.

I'm also running a 4 tb hdd and 500gb ssd with future plans to use a 1tb name and either 1tb or 2 tb ssd to free up some room in the case by getting rid of the hdd bracket on top to allow even better temps.

stress tests with cinebench and furmark running for about 20 minutes shows a peak of 90c cpu and 74c gpu with the gpu only hitting 70c gaming.


----------



## devoker

clannagh said:


> OK, probably not and the other common choice, Big Shuriken 3, is only 1 mm shorter so it is out as well.
> 
> Unfortunately this case was designed around using an AIO if you fit an ATX supply so your cooler options (unless you seriously hack the case around and move the ATX PSU to the front) are limited.
> 
> Try playing with the airlflow and reversing the fan on your existing heatsink to blow towards the PSU.
> 
> If that does not work out, the best options in order of least cost first:
> 
> give up on sg13, sell it and put cash towards a slightly larger case
> give up on HSF and buy a 120mm AIO
> give up on ATX and buy a SFX supply and NHL-12S
> Option 2 is probably the optimal one. Note that really big 120 mm AIOs like the H80 will not fit with two 25mm fans mounted without some hacking of the front case.


Currently I am doing option 3 and it feels like psu is exhausting a lot of hot air. I worry if having high internal psu temperautre might cause damage (silverstone sx500)?


----------



## ahrhamza

Has anyone with a 3070 Ventus 2X taken their card OUT of the case after shoving it in? I have an Ncase M1 coming in next week or so, will be moving my build to that case. Looking at how much space there is between the gpu and the metal bar above it is worrying me. There's like 1-2cm of space there.


----------



## Maraja

Hello everyone!

Has anyone tried to fit a Asus TUF Gaming TRX 3000 card in it?
Even if it will require to remove the front, just fit inside 😅


----------



## clannagh

devoker said:


> Currently I am doing option 3 and it feels like psu is exhausting a lot of hot air. I worry if having high internal psu temperautre might cause damage (silverstone sx500)?



Sort of depends how hot, often air that feels "hot" to us is only 40 or 50 C .


----------



## clannagh

ahrhamza said:


> Has anyone with a 3070 Ventus 2X taken their card OUT of the case after shoving it in? I have an Ncase M1 coming in next week or so, will be moving my build to that case. Looking at how much space there is between the gpu and the metal bar above it is worrying me. There's like 1-2cm of space there.


The options if it is too close are bend the bottom part of the U shaped top rail up out of the way, cut the bottom part of the rail off or remove that rail entirely and replace it with a metal rod.


----------



## ahrhamza

clannagh said:


> The options if it is too close are bend the bottom part of the U shaped top rail up out of the way, cut the bottom part of the rail off or remove that rail entirely and replace it with a metal rod.


Any idea what sort of tool I would need to remove the rail? It's secured with some sort of screw with a circular bit thing (I'm sorry I don't know much about this).


----------



## clannagh

ahrhamza said:


> Any idea what sort of tool I would need to remove the rail? It's secured with some sort of screw with a circular bit thing (I'm sorry I don't know much about this).


I think they are rivets and would need to be drilled out. I have never actually tried to removal the rail.


----------



## ahrhamza

ahrhamza said:


> Has anyone with a 3070 Ventus 2X taken their card OUT of the case after shoving it in? I have an Ncase M1 coming in next week or so, will be moving my build to that case. Looking at how much space there is between the gpu and the metal bar above it is worrying me. There's like 1-2cm of space there.


Just wanted to give an update on this, I took out the card without any modification to the case. Took out the power supply first and then the GPU, came out with a few mm to spare.


----------



## clannagh

Just replaced the Big Shuriken 3 in my SG13 with an Arctic Freezer II 120. Currently running with the standard single Arctic 25mm fan though I may add a 15mm Noctua as a second fan.

As note elsewhere in the thread it takes a bit of contortion to get it to fit but seems to work well once crammed in.

Things to note:

radiator pretty much needs to be mounted with tubes to one side. Tubes above will suck in air and with tubes below, either the radiator fouls the USB ports if the radiator is mounted to the chassis, or the hoses have trouble clearing the ram if you have a fan between the radiator and chassis
radiator mounted with tubes to side almost hits my graphic card but if you push it to the left and screw it down while slightly left of centre it works
in order to get the vertical hoses from the pump block to miss the SFX PSU it was necessary to offset the PSU rearwards about 15 mm or so with a spacer
Photos to follow in a few days.


----------



## clannagh

Photos from current rebuild. Basically replacing a i5 8400, RTX 2060, 450W Corsair and Big Shuriken 3 with a 9900K, RTX 3070, 750W SFX Corsair and Arctic Liquid Freezer II 38 mm thick 120mm radiator.

The radiator and pump block fit if you offset the PSU rearwards a bit (450W PSU was still installed in this photo but the 750W Corsair is the same physical size):​


http://imgur.com/Fd4bDRr



The offset PSU.​( This is a bit of a ghetto mod for now until I get a bracket 3D printed. )​​

http://imgur.com/ezsJu5p


----------



## PotatoeTheGreat

Hmmm I am not sure why people go for AIO in SG13. The radiator + tubes take a bunch of space in the case. There will be barely any space for air to pass through not to mention that it is hot air from the cpu that will heat other components + the gpu (unless you use it as exhaust or remove the dust filter which will cause tons of dust to enter the case).

I think you can fit a 3060TI Gigabyte Eagle + good 140mm intake fan no problem. Airflow will be better, more cool air will travel from the outside to the motherboard area.


----------



## Max78

PotatoeTheGreat said:


> Hmmm I am not sure why people go for AIO in SG13. The radiator + tubes take a bunch of space in the case. There will be barely any space for air to pass through not to mention that it is hot air from the cpu that will heat other components + the gpu (unless you use it as exhaust or remove the dust filter which will cause tons of dust to enter the case).
> 
> I think you can fit a 3060TI Gigabyte Eagle + good 140mm intake fan no problem. Airflow will be better, more cool air will travel from the outside to the motherboard area.



In the stock configuration there is very little room for a decent air cooled setup, and what will fit is blocked by the PSU.

I agree though that the case is not great for water cooling because all other other components get heat soaked. I modified mine because I didn't like the stock layout. However the setup posted above is a lot better than most I have seen in terms of openness.


----------



## PotatoeTheGreat

Max78 said:


> In the stock configuration there is very little room for a decent air cooled setup, and what will fit is blocked by the PSU.
> 
> I agree though that the case is not great for water cooling because all other other components get heat soaked. I modified mine because I didn't like the stock layout. However the setup posted above is a lot better than most I have seen in terms of openness.
> 
> View attachment 2523345


Hmmm. These solutions are very well crafted but just in my opinion aren't ideal or are much better than regular air cooling.
140mm intake fan does pretty good job at bringing cool filtered air into the case (even with all the PSU cables etc in front).
I sold yesterday a 1 year old video card which was working on higher RPM usually, and it was really very clean of dust. The seller said "were you even using this card? it is so clean".
I checked the temps a week ago and my 9700 was sitting at idle at around 65c+. I blew some air to clean dust from the fans etc (after about 5-6 months of not cleaning it) and the idle temps fell to 50c. So in my opinion a fan behind a filter does seem important.
In the AIO cooling above a 120mm fan is used and the radiator is so fat :/ Can't imagine how hot it is inside the case. I would have bought like H60 or something but without decent exhaust this seems like the wrong move.


----------



## clannagh

The H60 is not a particular good AIO, just comes in at a good price, but might cope with a non OC 9700 for light loads..

I tried sticking with the Big Shuriken 3 that worked fine with my i5 and was finding with my setup (9900K, RTX 3070) changing from my Big Shuriken 3 with a 150 mm front fan and a 120 mm side exhaust fan with two 6cm exhausts above the GPU to instead using a push pull Arctic Liquid freezer II (120mm x 38mm thick) AIO with a 120 mm side exhaust dropped CPU temps from high 80's / low 90's (thermal throttling at 100C with rendering) to more like low 70's. VRM and NVME temps did not change much.

Air cooling was simply not adequate with the 9900K which unlocked can pull up around 200w. I think the only way you could get away with a 9900K on air in this case is if you stuck with light loads like gaming that did not stress the CPU.

There is quite simply not enough room under the PSU to fit anything better than a NH-L12S or Big Shuriken 3. Those sort of coolers really struggle with overclocked i9s.


----------



## indigorider

Hello,

i own an sg13 with an AMD 3600x + GTX1080 and was wondering if this following air intake/exaust scheme would work.

Setting up the gpu as exhaust, the cpu AIO as exhaust as well, psu with the fan turned up intaking and exhaust in the back and a 92mm fan intaking from the side? what do you tink? guess ill have to try right

Currenty i have an AIO mounted at front with 2 fans, push pull config 120mmx25mm, gpu as intake, PSU as exaust (SFX corsair), a 92mm exaust on the side plus 2 60mm fans exhausting to the top right next to the psu. 

GPU+CPU temps stay around 70 while playing Cyberpunk 1080p high, though GPU fans go noisy nuts.


----------



## r3l

Have been reading this thread quite a bit so decided to join.

Recently finished by first SG13 build and mostly happy with it - Specs below:

i7 11700 *non K*
Asrock H570M Mini ITX
32gb Vengence LPX DDR4 3000MHz
SF750 80 Plus Platinum SFX PSU *W/Silverstone Offset Bracket and fan pointing down to CPU to exhaust the air being blown to it*
1TB Sabrent Rocket 4.0 M.2
WD Blue SN550 1TB M.2
Noctua NF-A9 x 14 92mm Rear Vent Fan (*Exhaust - Although only getting half the airflow as it interferes with the heatsink pipes on cooler so cannot mount it as low as it needs for full effec*t)
Noctua NF-S12A 120mm Front Fan - *Intake*
Noctua NH-L12S CPU Cooler - *Exhaust (Pulling air from motherboard)*
Pallit GTX970

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fit a side fan whilst using a Noctua L12S cooler? Those heatpipes are only letting me use half the fan been thinking about cutting the case around that area but not sure on best way to put it back together.


----------



## clannagh

r3l said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fit a side fan whilst using a Noctua L12S cooler?


I mounted my side fan on the outside attached to the case lid and ran the power wire for it around and in the back of the case. . It does make it a bit annoying to remove the case lid but hopefully you will not be doing it that often.


----------



## r3l

clannagh said:


> I mounted my side fan on the outside attached to the case lid and ran the power wire for it around and in the back of the case. . It does make it a bit annoying to remove the case lid but hopefully you will not be doing it that often.


As usual I overthink things, This is a quality idea thanks will test this out at weekend when home.

Could I ask for a couple of photos if you have any, Just to see its setup?


----------



## teo123inamoski

azdesign said:


> My mods are finally complete, here are the final shape
> *1. PSU + 3x2.5 drive caddy*
> 
> Psu now on front, has its own air circulation. able to mount 3 SSD/slim hdd as well


OMG Would you share the 3D Print file for this please! 
THIS IS AMAZING @[email protected] cant wait to apply this to my builllddd!


----------

